# Disboutiquers Part 14 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## HeatherSue

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again. 






*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 
Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 


* We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   *


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific.
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*Mrsklamc started a FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402*


*FAQ and "Rules"We have made up  a few "rules" along the way*  
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
*9. Lots of the posters on here sell, but we are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread. Check out signatures for Ebay and Etsy usernames, or just PM someone if you see something you like.  * 



*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]


----------



## sohappy

Woooohoooo!  Made it!  1st post even!  I hope to post some of the stuff I have been working on for our trip later tonight.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Woo hoo...I made it on the first page!!


----------



## NaeNae

I can't believe we're on the 14th installation of our thread.  Hope everyone makes the move okay.


----------



## HeatherSue

You guys are FAST!  Now, go back and see the send-off to thread 13 I posted.  I spent too much time on it!


----------



## emcreative

HAHA!  I post a project  and some info...and the thread dies!!!

(yes i know it was just the length thing, but I still think that's funny!)


----------



## mirandag819

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hunter has autism.  He is high functioning and verbal but it wasn't always this way.  He didn't speak from about 18 months to 3 years.  When we got his DX we did our homework.  We started the only home based, self funded ABA program in our entire state.  I firmly believe that without the ABA Hunter would not be high functioning.  He can speak well and does the best he can.
> 
> Our little guy will always be the weird kid in the class.  He will always be a bit "odd" but he is loving and kind. He has a great imagination and is very creative.  His mind goes a mile a minute and he is always moving.  Life is full of challenges and he keeps us going.
> 
> The nemo is from the book panels you can get at Wal-Mart.  I also used them for matching outfits for Hunter and I last March.



I love your matching Nemo outfits, and the big give outfit is great too!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative:  I hate when that happens!  Go ahead and post it again on this thread!


----------



## livndisney

I made it!!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

MinnieVanMom said:


>



What a sport Hunter is! I can't even get Megan to do a proper toe point! The outfit is adorable, too.



jessica52877 said:


> Thanks for the updates everywhere! I just checked out the pictures and the tutorial! Dallas would LOVE that pokeman fabric. Hopefully that is one that is available. I am not a huge pokemon fan but Dallas is!



I found it at the quilt shop in the clearance section. Even on clearance I think it was $6-7 a yard so I only bought enough for the pants. I have some scraps left. Does Dallas have a ds or a need for a little pouch like what I made Jacob?

These are Jacob's pjs:






Ack! Look how little he was! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, it definitely looks like string! Did you sew it on or glue it??



I sewed it on.

That smocked dress is to die for! I love the angel wings and the design is beautiful. I am in awe!



MinnieVanMom said:


>



I cannot do an iron on to save my life but I could send you a t-shirt. Or you could send me the iron on and I can try to iron it on a t-shirt. PM if you need help at all, I'll be glad to do it.



KARAJ said:


> Is there anyway you could show a close-up of the applique with the zig-zag stitch, pretty please??? I was thinking of trying this and would love to see a finished one. It is a very fun outfit!! Very Nice! Do you mind if someone used your idea of the balloons, for their own kids??



I don't mind if you copy for your kids at all. I would kind of mind if I saw it on e-bay or an embroidery design for sale like tomorrow, but what can I do? It's probably the most original idea I've ever had and I copied it from the signs that are everywhere so I can't be too protective. 

What, more pictures? Sure!
















I used two different size balloons, 4 inch and 5 inch then got my scraps until I liked the combinations. I tried to match the ribbon as best I could from what I had and ironed it the balloons and stitched. I was originally going to do a vida with big balloons appliqued in the middle panel but when I found that extra shirt I just went with what I had. I think a vida or jumper with balloons would be super cute too.



emcreative said:


>



Cute cute cute! He can match Megan, I made her a western outfit with red bandanna fabric.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I made it on the first page....Yay!!!


----------



## emcreative

LOL Okay, trying again!

So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
















I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!

Also,

Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!


----------



## my*2*angels

Hey I made it at the beginning! YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvinyou

I'm here!  And I even made it onto the first page!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> LOL Okay, trying again!
> 
> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!
> 
> Also,
> 
> Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!



You did a great job. Did you cut the letters by hand or a Cricut or what? They look great.


----------



## emcreative

KARAJ said:


> You did a great job. Did you cut the letters by hand or a Cricut or what? They look great.



Just by hand!

And I figure if they make it through the HDDR that's enough, lol. I'm sure once they are washed a few times the letters are gonna fall right off!


----------



## billwendy

I LoVE the shorts you made for Phineas!!! What about Ferb????? Cant wait to see their cute little faces! Have you had both boys since they were infants?

Steph - I got a snappy thing today - I hope I got the right one - where do you get your snaps and what kind? They are kinda $$ at Joann's. Do you do one snap in the middle, or 2 snaps? Have you ever made one for Megan's american girl doll????

Heather - LOVED the Tink!!! Great job on that - must have taken forever!!! I need to get some of that tomorrow! Lol!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Um...I didn't receive a phone call about the move!!!  

Made it safe and sound...carry on!!!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> I LoVE the shorts you made for Phineas!!! What about Ferb????? Cant wait to see their cute little faces! Have you had both boys since they were infants?




Thanks!  I'll probably make the same thing for Ferb but have to reduce the size to fit on his shorts (I thought I had some somewhere but I couldn't find them right away).

We met Ferb when he was three weeks old and spent a month with him in the NICU.  We knew about him when he was born but they had to do all the court stuff, etc, and get us cleared to see him.  He came home from the hospital with us and we're the only family he knows.

Phineas was with a relative (discharged from the hospital with her as well) and even though she is more "grandma age" we thought she was going to adopt him.  We really supported that even though some had concerns, we just wanted the boys to be in touch, y'know?  But she's battling cancer and the prognosis is poor, so Phineas moved in with us in February for the purpose of adoption.  He calls his former caregiver "Nana" and her ex-husband/best friend Papa, and they still see him all the time.  In fact he spent the night with them on Friday!  So it's been like we've gotten even more family than the two boys.

There are other siblings in various relationships with other people, we are in touch with the other full sibling (a teen) so far.

I wish I could think of something similar but a touch different for Ferb on his shorts but I'm kinda clueless, unless I put a horse on them or something.  Any ideas?

(The boys look identical in looks, the only difference being the 11 mos between them. I'm sure when they are a bit older and the same size everyone is gonna think they are twins!)


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wow, I go do dishes (shoulda known better) and ya'll go off and leave me!; anyway, I made it!  Hi Everybody


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I went to rest and now missed page 1 already.  Well better late than never.


----------



## my*2*angels

Heather, I LOVE the Tink!   AWESOME!


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!



I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.


So cute! 



sweetstitches said:


> Can I whine a little?
> 
> Our front window is leaking like CRAZY.  Actually, the ceiling where it meets the wall is leaking,  the window is leaking in 2 places, and it's leaking under the adjoining window.
> 
> We've had a ton of rain, with more in the forecast tonight.f
> 
> I'm so frustrated.  We had a window that leaked that we had to have replaced in our old house, and we've only been here 1 1/2 years.  This house is only about 6 years old.
> 
> I'm extremely allergic to mold, so it really makes me nervous having this water in the walls.  I can already see damage on the window and part of the wall, and I'm also worried about the carpet.  I have towel wadded up on every part I can, and keep changing them, but there's really nothing else I can do.


Good luck with your window!

My DH has some leak in his car.  He insists there isn't a problem and won't get it looked at.  I won't ride in it and can't stand the smell of him or the kids if they've been in his car.  I can't imagine how bad it will be this summer.



livndisney said:


> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


Poor Morgan.  I hope you find a super place soon!



KARAJ said:


> OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.
> 
> OK I guess that it did not work. Let's try this..
> Alright that did not work either.....
> 
> OK well I guess I did not figure this out so after 4 edits lets try a link and you can click it if you want.
> 
> Nevermind it is 5 times a charm not 4


Cute!



Karenj2 said:


> Y'all are KILLING me!!  I was dreaming all night long of ways to modify a sun dress to make it look like Cinderella's dress for my niece, and I don't even sew!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have ever started looking at this thread.  Now I have to learn how to sew, get the right fabric, and get a dress made in two months!


You can do it!!!!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.


Love the cupcake bag!  Hope your baby comes soon!!!!!



KARAJ said:


> OK I was wondering besides easyfit shorts and the bowling shirt (wich are both great!!!!!) are there any patterns anyone would recommend for a 5 year old BOY. He will wear pretty much anything, and love clothes made by mommy!!


How about the patchwork bucket hat?  That is super cute!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just stopping by to say, I have loved all of the outfits posted lately! Haven't had much of a chance to comment. We leave for Disney on Friday and I feel like I've been on overdrive trying to get everything together and get all of the last minute projects finished. Her is the gift for Lauren's teacher. We really loved her and I wanted to do something special for her for the end of the year. I also made the girls some Tinkerbelle outfits that I will try to get pictures of today and post tomorrow, the pants for those outfits where originally pj bottoms, but they ended up being so cute I decided to make them into an outfit instead!


Cute bag.  I'm sure the teacher will love it!



mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:


WOW!!!!  Love that outfit!  Love the fabrics you used!



billwendy said:


> So, last night with Daniel went just fine. He and Bill got back to our house quickly, because Daniel wanted to bring the food back to our house to eat - he ended up choosing Chic Fil A - which is yummy in my book!!! We watched Myth Busters and then I went up to sew  while he and Bill played football first on the Wii and then on the PS2 crazy guys!! But I could hear them laughing alot - so that is good.
> 
> Daniel didnt want his picture taken because he is on steroids and looks puffy. He is able to wear a hat now!!! Was it difficult at times to watch him - definately - I had to choke back some tears as he worked VERY HARD just to pick up a full cup to drink out of (I wanted to whack DH for giving him such a big full cup without a straw). His arm was so ataxic/shakey as he lifted it up - strength seems to be fair, but his timing is just off. He is just so thin - looking at him sitting in my easy chair it seemed that he looked smaller than my 6 year old neice. But anyway - I was thrilled to have him over and that he wanted to come to our house - I think mainly to be with Bill (Bill visits him EVERY day he is in the hospital), but thats okay - thanks for letting me share -
> 
> April - Daniel likes the one with the Eagles logo in the background the best!! He knows people are praying for him, and he believes in the power of prayer. He says thank you to everyone!!


I'm glad you had a nice night with Daniel.  Continued prayers for him and his entire family.



Stephres said:


> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!


Congrats to Jacob!



Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!


PERFECT!!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.


Cute-I'm sure it will be well loved!



*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was going to wear the Cinderella dress that my mom and I made her for DW this morning to church. We had a bit of an accident on our way out of the door. It was raining and I slipped on the front steps and fell all the way down the steps taking Hannah down with me. My neck, back, and booty are killing me! Hannah seems to be fine. Anywho.. I had ironed this dress and had it all ready for her to wear, so I dryed it and took a picture of it. I hadn't ever gotten around to posting it before. My mom did most of the smocking. I just did Cindy and the shoe. This was my mom's first smocking project. I am so proud of her. I am teaching her how to smock, and she is doing so well. Oh, and I adore the angel sleeves on this dress! I need to make another one of this style. Oh, and the line is there because I just let out the blind hem and did a coverhem. I didn't wash it since I rehemmed.. hopefully it comes out. I should have taken a picture of my coverhem. I am loving that feature on the serger!


Love that dress but I really love that photo!!!!



emcreative said:


> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)


Cute!  I have some of those same shorts that put a purchased Mickey patch onto.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.



OK; now I'm jealous!  You have/had mickey swirl that I would give my eye teeth for!  Cute outfit, though !


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.




OOoh that is really nice!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Well I made it over.


----------



## sohappy

Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.






























Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).  





And the panels cut out for bowling shirts

















I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!

I will post again when I get some stitching on these.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Well I made it over.



Yay!  But if you'd been gone too long I'd have gone looking of ya!


----------



## emcreative

Stacy those are fabulous.  Will you adopt me???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.




HOLY you-know-what...you weren't kidding that you had them almost all pieced!!!  You are going crazy!!!  I'm overwhelmed by it.  Remember the conversation that we had Friday about me finishing those 2 dresses today???  Ya...didn't happen.  Nor did i get to call you back!  Sorry...may have some house news soon.   I'll keep you posted.


----------



## carrie6466

ireland_nicole said:


> OK; now I'm jealous!  You have/had mickey swirl that I would give my eye teeth for!  Cute outfit, though !



You and me both!  

Wow, I think this is the earliest I've ever made it to a new thread.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!

Here is one of the family:





and the kids at Chef Mickey's:





We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!

If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa


----------



## waltfans5

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



Those are great! Those are some lucky (and well dressed, might I add) little boys you have there!


----------



## revrob

I've been gone all weekend, but I'm back now.  Just checking in on the new thread.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Grumpy pants subscribing!

I know I owe a TON of thank yous for all the nice things people have said about the cupcake purse and outfit for my niece.

They were both a big hit. I will absolutely be making the purse again now that I know how to do it, it will come together quickly.
and to whomever asked- yes- I bought the pattern at a quilt shop. i also have a cupcake placemat and runner pattern too.

These contractions (BH? I assume) are sometimes really,mmmmm...intense, but no progression. Its been 3 days of this. Ah well. 
I got a glimpse of myself in one of our full length windows tonight- OH MY I look like a Sumo wrestler.


----------



## *Toadstool*

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I found this fabric at Joann's today...I think it looks similar to the ladybug fabric from Walmart, but these are poppies.


That is adorable. I need some.. lol
Hopefully I can wait until it goes on sale!





KARAJ said:


> The smocking is STUNNING your mom did a beautiful job. What do you use to smock your fabric?? Do you use a pleater thing or what?? AAlso did you guys use a pattern for the picture?? Awesome job, I love it


Yes, I use a pleater to pleat the fabric. That is probably the most stressful part for me. I have an old pleater that I bought second hand, and it is a bit finicky. I want to get a new one someday. The patterns for the picture are called smocking plates. I'm going to post the smocking plate info in another post in case anyone wants to give it a go. I have a few disney smocking plate sources. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> *TOADSTOOL*
> I sure hope you start to feel better soon. Maybe a visit to the bone crusher in the morning would help you feel better? I wanted to quote with pictures but didn't get it right.
> 
> I love the smocking on the dress and the dress!  It is stunning.  I don't know anyone other than you who smocks.


OOooh.. the bone crusher?? chiropractor I guess?? Omgosh.. I have had such bad experiences at chiropractors. I went to one for months and he never did anything to help my neck pain. And thank you.. I wish I knew more people my age that smocked. I know lots that are in their 60s and up though. 



HeatherSue said:


> Farewell thread 13! Hopefully thread 14 will see the birth of a few beautiful babies, some fun Dismeets, and a few new friends thrown in here and there! Oh, and some pretty clothes, too!  ​
> * So, everyone join hands and fly with me to the new thread!
> 
> What?  You can't fly?
> 
> That won't do. What's the matter with you? All it takes is faith and trust.
> 
> Oh! And something I forgot. Magic Sizing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we GOOOO!*
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764
> 
> =
> =
> =
> =
> DON'T POST ON THIS THREAD!!
> 
> WE'VE STARTED A NEW ONE!!
> 
> FOLLOW THE LINK ABOVE!


Aw Heather! That is too funny. I needed a pick up! I love the magic sizing tink! LOL! We need to use that more often. DId you make that?? We need it as an emoticon.
]



Stephres said:


> That smocked dress is to die for! I love the angel wings and the design is beautiful. I am in awe!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you copy for your kids at all. I would kind of mind if I saw it on e-bay or an embroidery design for sale like tomorrow, but what can I do? It's probably the most original idea I've ever had and I copied it from the signs that are everywhere so I can't be too protective.
> 
> What, more pictures? Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used two different size balloons, 4 inch and 5 inch then got my scraps until I liked the combinations. I tried to match the ribbon as best I could from what I had and ironed it the balloons and stitched. I was originally going to do a vida with big balloons appliqued in the middle panel but when I found that extra shirt I just went with what I had. I think a vida or jumper with balloons would be super cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cute cute! He can match Megan, I made her a western outfit with red bandanna fabric.


Thanks for the compliments on the dress.
I love pikachu.. Not because of the game or show or anything.. he's just cute!! 
Someone on etsy has some mickey balloon designs for sale. I copied them for the shirt I did. They are teeny tiny mickey balloons though. I like your version of the huge ones. I agree.. Vida would be adorable! What a great party outfit. 


emcreative said:


>


Did you just iron on the letters? It looks great! That is a really cute pattern too. I might have to add it to my stash when they go on sale.



2cutekidz said:


> I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.


MICKEY SWIRL ENVY!!!


lovesdumbo said:


> Love that dress but I really love that photo!!!!


Thanks! Hannah just saw that picture for the first time and she thinks it is hillarious. Guess that warrants a framed picture for her room. 


sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.


WOW!!!!  THAT IS INCREDIBLE!!! They look amazing!!! Please tell me you have been working on those for several weeks and not just a few days.... I'd feel so unproductive!! 


Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa


Welcome back! Love the minnie outfits! Those shorts/bloomers are darling!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Grumpy pants subscribing!
> 
> I know I owe a TON of thank yous for all the nice things people have said about the cupcake purse and outfit for my niece.
> 
> They were both a big hit. I will absolutely be making the purse again now that I know how to do it, it will come together quickly.
> and to whomever asked- yes- I bought the pattern at a quilt shop. i also have a cupcake placemat and runner pattern too.
> 
> These contractions (BH? I assume) are sometimes really,mmmmm...intense, but no progression. Its been 3 days of this. Ah well.
> I got a glimpse of myself in one of our full length windows tonight- OH MY I look like a Sumo wrestler.


Awww.. That sumo wrestler comment made me bust out laughing. I keep thinking you are going to post saying you had the baby or are at the hospital. I hated being as pregnant as you are.


----------



## KARAJ

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



Those are great. You did an awesome job.


----------



## twob4him

(Wipes off the pixie dust)......I made it before bed!!!!! Hello all! I left my quote at the last place....darn.




sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



Stacy!!!!! Oh my garsh.....that is sooo impressive!!! I mean that is amazing...you get the prize for boys outfits!  Seriously....those shirts are wonderful! Have you been eating or sleeping or just sewing? I love each one! Oh the boys will love wearing them! Awesome job!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Grumpy pants subscribing!
> 
> I know I owe a TON of thank yous for all the nice things people have said about the cupcake purse and outfit for my niece.
> 
> They were both a big hit. I will absolutely be making the purse again now that I know how to do it, it will come together quickly.
> and to whomever asked- yes- I bought the pattern at a quilt shop. i also have a cupcake placemat and runner pattern too.
> 
> These contractions (BH? I assume) are sometimes really,mmmmm...intense, but no progression. Its been 3 days of this. Ah well.
> I got a glimpse of myself in one of our full length windows tonight- OH MY I look like a Sumo wrestler.



Oh you poor thing....if you didn't post tonight I was going to ask for you! Just so you know...I never went into labor....I just did the braxton hicks for a month....so hopefully changes you know where will happen and then you can get the show started with petocin....unless you are going all natural....I'll be praying for you!!! You can do it...its almost over!!! 



Darn, I lost the quotes for *Steph*  But a big congratulations for Jacob and I love Megan's birthday outfit!!! Really cute...I recognized it right away! Love the haircuts too! Now that recital is over, I gotta work on that for everyone! Summer is almost here!


----------



## pixidustmom

New and glad I got in at the bigging of this thread. Don't really sew yet but want to. Need a machine first. Working on my mom for that. Well I have one that belonged to me grandma many years ago and it's missing stuff and will not run, so it it's a nice little table stand for now.lol 
I have to say you are all very talented and I love to see the pictures of the kids. Mine are pretty much grown but my grandson isn't.


----------



## tricia

OK,, I made it, now let's see if my quotes from the other thread did.



sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



OMG.  That would have taken me a year to get just that much done, never mind the stitching.  Looks great.  I especially love the incredibles Bowling shirts.



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa



Love the minnie dresses and bloomers.  Looks like they were having a great time.

Aww man, my quotes didn't make it over.

Congrats Jacob.

Great mickey ballons outfit steph.

Love the smocking.  Your mom did a great job.

Cute little cowboy outfit em

Oh yeah and April, when Teresa gets back she is going to be ticked that we had boys in dresses on the thread again.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Did you just iron on the letters? It looks great! That is a really cute pattern too. I might have to add it to my stash when they go on sale.




I got the Bandana print patches by Bondex (they are large rounded corner rectangles).  I traced the letters reversed on the backside and cut them out of the oblongs.  Same process for the boots and hat, just a different color patch without the print.  Then Iron on and all done (though it doesn't look half as nice as appliques with sewn edges, of course!)


----------



## my*2*angels

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



OH MY GOODNESS!  I don't even know what to say!!!!!!!!!  Sydni is having some serious incredibles shirt envy!  Incredibles is her all time FAVORITE!


----------



## sohappy

Thanks for all the compliments guys!  You know how to make a girl feel good about her work!  I started collecting clip art a while back but just started printing and tracing the back sides 2 weeks ago.  I need a light box.  Right now, I just hang them up in a window and trace.  Anyway, I started ironing and piecing last weekend.  I spent a lot of time last weekend and this weekend putting them all together.  I don't get much time during the week as I work probably 70+ hours.  It gets crazy around here somtimes, but I can work from home in the evenings.  Not to ramble on, just wanted to say thanks for all the kind compliments.  Now I can relax and sew a few a weekend.  I have until Sept to finish them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I am not worthy to applique'  I'm so completely out of my element... but at least now I know what to aspire to; I mean, WOW!


----------



## TinaLala

Bumping the new thread - I can't believe it's up to part 14.


----------



## jmrdavis99

Subbing!  Love all the great appliques!


----------



## danicaw

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



WOW! I couldn't find a smiley with its mouth open in pure amazement! 
But I found this one..... 
Amazing! Seriously Cool! 
Your guys are going to turn heads in those! 

Also Love the Mickey Balloon skirt! LOVE it!
Great idea! Turned out sooo Cute!

Oh, and the cowboy shorts! Super Cute! 
You guys have been busy. And a new thread to boot! 
Great close to the last thread Heather..... I loved it and "flew" right over 

I picked up some fabric for DD Cindy inspired outfit for her birthday... but it will be a while til I get to sewing it  
And our BIG news is Hubby is going to WDW.... without us 
Short version of the story is he started going to the gym and trying to get healthier in Feb. He seems to like running and wants do the Tower of Terror 13K. It doesn't make sense for all of us to fly out for 2 days, so he is going on his own. I am not a runner but, I am really excited for him. Both for doing the race and for getting some time to himself. But I am jealous to


----------



## my*2*angels

STEPH!!!!  I love Megan's outfit!  That is just too cute!  And CONGRATS to Jacob!  WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW !!!!

These are sooooo cool!! You are truely talented!!! Amazinig work!! I LOVE them!!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa



WELCOME HOME!!! Glad you had a GREAT time!!! More details please!!! DId the kids wear all their customs???? Did Julia wear all her shoes?


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> I got the Bandana print patches by Bondex (they are large rounded corner rectangles).  I traced the letters reversed on the backside and cut them out of the oblongs.  Same process for the boots and hat, just a different color patch without the print.  Then Iron on and all done (though it doesn't look half as nice as appliques with sewn edges, of course!)


Oh! glad you found the patches. I need to patch a big hole in one of my hubby's work shirts. I was thinking of trying one of the patches on it.
I think it looks just as good. Only reason for the stitches around are to make sure it doesnt fray. I guess that stuff won't fray though!



sohappy said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys!  You know how to make a girl feel good about her work!  I started collecting clip art a while back but just started printing and tracing the back sides 2 weeks ago.  I need a light box.  Right now, I just hang them up in a window and trace.  Anyway, I started ironing and piecing last weekend.  I spent a lot of time last weekend and this weekend putting them all together.  I don't get much time during the week as I work probably 70+ hours.  It gets crazy around here somtimes, but I can work from home in the evenings.  Not to ramble on, just wanted to say thanks for all the kind compliments.  Now I can relax and sew a few a weekend.  I have until Sept to finish them.


Okay you are officially super woman. 

Posting this again because I caught the tail end of the thread, and I am so proud of my mom's work. I only did cindy and the shoe and lots of instructions on how to smock. This was her first smocking project. I also want to show off this awesome smocking plate. It is by the company Cross Eyed Cricket. She is from Baton Rouge, and I love her plates. http://www.crosseyedcricketsmocking.com Plates are the patterns you use for the smocking.




This is the smocking plate we started with. 
That became this:
















I just realized Cindy is losing her eyes and smile. I guess my french knots need help! Cindy is supposed to be lifting up her dress because she realized she lost her shoe. Not sure if it comes off that way?? I wanted to show why her shoe was hanging out on the other side. 
Once she stared smocking it I realized that Cindy would be under Hannah's arm. NOT ACCEPTABLE!!! I told my mom to skip the horse and skoot Cindy over. I though a horse would look strange on the other side, so I did that teeny tiny shoe. I realize she doesn't have pink shoes, but wanted it to show up. Not sure if it looks like a show. I just came up with it on the fly.
Now I am thinking about ripping out the shoe and using a fairy godmother I have in another smocking plate. Wouldn't that look cute??? 
I did change Cindy quite a bit too. That is why I did her myself. After she had already completed the carriage I found this OOP smocking plate that is just gorgeous with a better carriage and a better Cindy. Next time I am using that one!! Only problem is that I don't have the plate. I just have a picture of the smocking. It is hard to smock from a picture. Most plates have graphs on them that you follow which makes it pretty easy. I smocked the snow white dress from a picture and it took me FOREVER!! I really think I smocked it for 6 months... lots of ripping out and.. err. :/
Good thing the snow white dress is Hannah's favorite. I spent way too much time on it!

Here is another plate from Cross Eyed Cricket that I have that I plan on using when we go to DW(if ever.. DH is pretty against going there. he has never been. Hannah went by herself with my parents*gasp*). 




I'm going to either use this with the Smiles around the world or Friends around the world. It is just perfect!!! 
Right now I am smocking a hula dress for Hawaiian day at church. Our children's ministry has theme days. I'm not really a fan of it, but this gives me an excuse to make this dress at least. 
Sorry for taking up another post. I just really love smocking.. can you tell?


----------



## emcreative

Aww Hannah is a cutie in that dress.  And I love the kids' faces!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Aww Hannah is a cutie in that dress.  And I love the kids' faces!


Thanks. She is getting good use out of it. Lately she wants a princess dress everyday. I need to make more so she doesn't wear em out!
Is it bad that I want to make an epcot dress with that smocking plate with no DW trip in sight???


----------



## aimeeg

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



OMG!!! If this was me I would be so proud of the photos I would frame them. You make me almost want to have boys!!!! I can't wait to see everything done and on the boys. Fantasic job so far!!!


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## billwendy

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks. She is getting good use out of it. Lately she wants a princess dress everyday. I need to make more so she doesn't wear em out!
> Is it bad that I want to make an epcot dress with that smocking plate with no DW trip in sight???



I used the friends around the world fabric for the missions conference at our church! The Sunday School  Teachers loved them!! Maybe you could use it for that?????

Question for those of you who have the Tunic Pattern - would 1 beach towel be enough to make a size 3, 6, 8 (one towel for each shirt)??? I havent purchased it yet and not sure if I will buy it just yet if Im not making beach cover ups for this weekend.

Anyone have any plans for this weekend? We are going to Ocean City to kick the summer off!!


----------



## bclydia

Wow! We moved!!

Loving the smocking and the cowboy shorts!!
Also really impressed by all the appliqued t-shirts!  I have some similar plans but on a smaller scale!  You've been busy!


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> I used the friends around the world fabric for the missions conference at our church! The Sunday School Teachers loved them!! Maybe you could use it for that?????


I'm scared if I use it that I won't have enough when I go to disney. I am being crazy right?? I think I have 6 yards thanks to an  on this board.
6 yards is probably way enough to make 2 outfits right? 
I like the idea of the missions outfit. We usually have a missions week at church, but its already passed. I might just do an all the time outfit. 
I seem to have fear of cutting fabric..


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> Anyone have any plans for this weekend? We are going to Ocean City to kick the summer off!!


Didn't notice your question.
I am hopefully going to be sewing. My neck is killing me from my little slip earlier, so I am having difficulties trying to sew right now. I am going to look for an accupuncturist and hope they can help me. My doctor recommeded it for my pelvic pain. Either that or it is going to be an expensive week because I'll need a deep tissue massage. 
Hubby is going to be home, so maybe we will go out. We love to see movies. Maybe it is Star Trek time.


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> I don't mind if you copy for your kids at all. I would kind of mind if I saw it on e-bay or an embroidery design for sale like tomorrow, but what can I do? It's probably the most original idea I've ever had and I copied it from the signs that are everywhere so I can't be too protective.
> 
> What, more pictures? Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used two different size balloons, 4 inch and 5 inch then got my scraps until I liked the combinations. I tried to match the ribbon as best I could from what I had and ironed it the balloons and stitched. I was originally going to do a vida with big balloons appliqued in the middle panel but when I found that extra shirt I just went with what I had. I think a vida or jumper with balloons would be super cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cute cute! He can match Megan, I made her a western outfit with red bandanna fabric.


Steph.......I LOVE this outfit...i mean I LOVE it!!!!  You ROCK girl!!!  Megan is so cute...happy birthday to her.  Oh and tell Jacob way to go.....MVP....AWESOME!!!!



emcreative said:


> LOL Okay, trying again!
> 
> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!
> 
> Also,
> 
> Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!


Awww those look adorable....I bet the little guys LOVE um!!



sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.


OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Look at all those appliques.  They all are adorable, you are definitely one talented applique-goddess!!!!  Now we must talk about these bowling shirts!!!  They are gonna ROCK, I can NOT wait to see them all done and modeled by your sweet boys.  I have to ask, will you be selling any of these once your boys outgrow them???    I love them!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa


 Welcome back Jessica....!!!  I am so glad to hear that you guys had a great trip.  I love the pictures..we must see more.  Have you started your TR yet??  LOL!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

pixidustmom said:


> New and glad I got in at the bigging of this thread. Don't really sew yet but want to. Need a machine first. Working on my mom for that. Well I have one that belonged to me grandma many years ago and it's missing stuff and will not run, so it it's a nice little table stand for now.lol
> I have to say you are all very talented and I love to see the pictures of the kids. Mine are pretty much grown but my grandson isn't.


Welcome!!!!!  Hope you can get a new machine soon so you can start making things for your grandson!!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh! glad you found the patches. I need to patch a big hole in one of my hubby's work shirts. I was thinking of trying one of the patches on it.
> I think it looks just as good. Only reason for the stitches around are to make sure it doesnt fray. I guess that stuff won't fray though!
> 
> 
> Okay you are officially super woman.
> 
> Posting this again because I caught the tail end of the thread, and I am so proud of my mom's work. I only did cindy and the shoe and lots of instructions on how to smock. This was her first smocking project. I also want to show off this awesome smocking plate. It is by the company Cross Eyed Cricket. She is from Baton Rouge, and I love her plates. http://www.crosseyedcricketsmocking.com Plates are the patterns you use for the smocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smocking plate we started with.
> That became this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Cindy is losing her eyes and smile. I guess my french knots need help! Cindy is supposed to be lifting up her dress because she realized she lost her shoe. Not sure if it comes off that way?? I wanted to show why her shoe was hanging out on the other side.
> Once she stared smocking it I realized that Cindy would be under Hannah's arm. NOT ACCEPTABLE!!! I told my mom to skip the horse and skoot Cindy over. I though a horse would look strange on the other side, so I did that teeny tiny shoe. I realize she doesn't have pink shoes, but wanted it to show up. Not sure if it looks like a show. I just came up with it on the fly.
> Now I am thinking about ripping out the shoe and using a fairy godmother I have in another smocking plate. Wouldn't that look cute???
> I did change Cindy quite a bit too. That is why I did her myself. After she had already completed the carriage I found this OOP smocking plate that is just gorgeous with a better carriage and a better Cindy. Next time I am using that one!! Only problem is that I don't have the plate. I just have a picture of the smocking. It is hard to smock from a picture. Most plates have graphs on them that you follow which makes it pretty easy. I smocked the snow white dress from a picture and it took me FOREVER!! I really think I smocked it for 6 months... lots of ripping out and.. err. :/
> Good thing the snow white dress is Hannah's favorite. I spent way too much time on it!
> 
> Here is another plate from Cross Eyed Cricket that I have that I plan on using when we go to DW(if ever.. DH is pretty against going there. he has never been. Hannah went by herself with my parents*gasp*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to either use this with the Smiles around the world or Friends around the world. It is just perfect!!!
> Right now I am smocking a hula dress for Hawaiian day at church. Our children's ministry has theme days. I'm not really a fan of it, but this gives me an excuse to make this dress at least.
> Sorry for taking up another post. I just really love smocking.. can you tell?


Awww this is really beautiful, just like your little one!!!  Amazing!!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I made it to the new thread!

Stacey, those appliqued shirts are going to be AMAZING!  Cutting and laying them out has always been the hardest part for me.  

Steph, Megan looks so cute in her birthday outfit!  I better not let Leighanna see that one!  She'll expect me to make her one too!  Congrats to Jacob!


----------



## jessica52877

What page 5!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I made it!  

Let me say, I LOVE  the Mickey balloon set.  I have always thought of doing something but never should think of something good, I love that set!

And all the boys shirts, oh my goodness.  Great job!  I adore how the chef Mickey's one looks!  They are all great, what great dressed boys you will have!


----------



## sohappy

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh! glad you found the patches. I need to patch a big hole in one of my hubby's work shirts. I was thinking of trying one of the patches on it.
> I think it looks just as good. Only reason for the stitches around are to make sure it doesnt fray. I guess that stuff won't fray though!
> 
> 
> Okay you are officially super woman.
> 
> Posting this again because I caught the tail end of the thread, and I am so proud of my mom's work. I only did cindy and the shoe and lots of instructions on how to smock. This was her first smocking project. I also want to show off this awesome smocking plate. It is by the company Cross Eyed Cricket. She is from Baton Rouge, and I love her plates. http://www.crosseyedcricketsmocking.com Plates are the patterns you use for the smocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smocking plate we started with.
> That became this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Cindy is losing her eyes and smile. I guess my french knots need help! Cindy is supposed to be lifting up her dress because she realized she lost her shoe. Not sure if it comes off that way?? I wanted to show why her shoe was hanging out on the other side.
> Once she stared smocking it I realized that Cindy would be under Hannah's arm. NOT ACCEPTABLE!!! I told my mom to skip the horse and skoot Cindy over. I though a horse would look strange on the other side, so I did that teeny tiny shoe. I realize she doesn't have pink shoes, but wanted it to show up. Not sure if it looks like a show. I just came up with it on the fly.
> Now I am thinking about ripping out the shoe and using a fairy godmother I have in another smocking plate. Wouldn't that look cute???
> I did change Cindy quite a bit too. That is why I did her myself. After she had already completed the carriage I found this OOP smocking plate that is just gorgeous with a better carriage and a better Cindy. Next time I am using that one!! Only problem is that I don't have the plate. I just have a picture of the smocking. It is hard to smock from a picture. Most plates have graphs on them that you follow which makes it pretty easy. I smocked the snow white dress from a picture and it took me FOREVER!! I really think I smocked it for 6 months... lots of ripping out and.. err. :/
> Good thing the snow white dress is Hannah's favorite. I spent way too much time on it!
> 
> Here is another plate from Cross Eyed Cricket that I have that I plan on using when we go to DW(if ever.. DH is pretty against going there. he has never been. Hannah went by herself with my parents*gasp*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to either use this with the Smiles around the world or Friends around the world. It is just perfect!!!
> Right now I am smocking a hula dress for Hawaiian day at church. Our children's ministry has theme days. I'm not really a fan of it, but this gives me an excuse to make this dress at least.
> Sorry for taking up another post. I just really love smocking.. can you tell?



I totally knew what you were trying to portray with that design.  Good job to you and your mom!

I LOVE smocking too.  My boys are too old for it now, so I don't do much.  I am debating making the just turned 4 year old wear a smocked long john outfit to his brother's program this week. . . he has worn shortalls to the last 2 programs, not sure I am ready to give it up!

Is crosseyedcricket relatively new?  When I was smocking a lot, they only had a few plates- super cute ones, but not a lot of selection.


----------



## jessica52877

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



Holy crap Stacey! When have you slept! That is the most impressive layout I have ever seen! You have me beat by a TON of shirts! I think the most new I ever made was 18!! 

I am so impressed! And that you have them ready so early! I mean no one sews the night before though right! 

I love how Indy came out! I can't wait to make Dallas'. Have the kids seen them? What do they think?


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Um...I didn't receive a phone call about the move!!!
> 
> Made it safe and sound...carry on!!!




You were the 1st thing I thought of when I got up this morning and saw that the new thread had started.  I checked to see if your name was here before I even read anything! If you weren't here, a call to you was next on the list! ...... I HAD YOUR BACK SISTER!!


----------



## minnie2

WOW!  You guys tried to loose me again!  

 I had a ton of quoted things on the other thread.  There was some amazing stuff posted at the end of it!!  
That smocked Cindy was FAB!
Jacob looking as handsome as EVER!  WTG!
Megan's balloon outfit!  Nik is in LOVE with it!  If you don't mind me casing it for her bday at WDW?  She actually asked if she could wear that instead of the Aurora dress she has been begging me to make on her bday as long as that is ok with you????

April,  The bog give out fit is adorable and poor little Hunter what a good sport modeling he was!  


Stephres said:


> I found it at the quilt shop in the clearance section. Even on clearance I think it was $6-7 a yard so I only bought enough for the pants. I have some scraps left. Does Dallas have a ds or a need for a little pouch like what I made Jacob?
> 
> These are Jacob's pjs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! Look how little he was!
> 
> 
> What, more pictures? Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used two different size balloons, 4 inch and 5 inch then got my scraps until I liked the combinations. I tried to match the ribbon as best I could from what I had and ironed it the balloons and stitched. I was originally going to do a vida with big balloons appliqued in the middle panel but when I found that extra shirt I just went with what I had. I think a vida or jumper with balloons would be super cute too.


Jacob looks so cute in that picture!  
Well I already gushed over the balloon design!  



sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.


I am seriously in AWE! Did I spell that right???  Amazing!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa


Welcome back!  Look how cute they look!  Love the Minnie!  Then again Minnie ROCKS!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I guess this is what I get for not being here as much...you move...thank goodness I got the forwarding address!  I LOVE the move Heather!

There has been so many cute things posted and you guys have been busy!  Love it ALL!  I hope to have some finished stuff to post in the next few days...who knows at this rate!

Keep up the good work guys!!!!!


----------



## revrob

First of all - I am WAY behind already.  It may not get any better, either.  I have a pretty full plate for the next several weeks.  Unfortunately, sewing isn't on it right now!

ANYWAY!  

Steph - LOVE the birthday outfit.  It's PERFECT.  I love the idea of the balloons.  

All of the applique shirts -  - WOW!  That's all I can say!  WOW!  Just amazing!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh! glad you found the patches. I need to patch a big hole in one of my hubby's work shirts. I was thinking of trying one of the patches on it.
> I think it looks just as good. Only reason for the stitches around are to make sure it doesnt fray. I guess that stuff won't fray though!
> 
> 
> Okay you are officially super woman.
> 
> Posting this again because I caught the tail end of the thread, and I am so proud of my mom's work. I only did cindy and the shoe and lots of instructions on how to smock. This was her first smocking project. I also want to show off this awesome smocking plate. It is by the company Cross Eyed Cricket. She is from Baton Rouge, and I love her plates. http://www.crosseyedcricketsmocking.com Plates are the patterns you use for the smocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smocking plate we started with.
> That became this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Cindy is losing her eyes and smile. I guess my french knots need help! Cindy is supposed to be lifting up her dress because she realized she lost her shoe. Not sure if it comes off that way?? I wanted to show why her shoe was hanging out on the other side.
> Once she stared smocking it I realized that Cindy would be under Hannah's arm. NOT ACCEPTABLE!!! I told my mom to skip the horse and skoot Cindy over. I though a horse would look strange on the other side, so I did that teeny tiny shoe. I realize she doesn't have pink shoes, but wanted it to show up. Not sure if it looks like a show. I just came up with it on the fly.
> Now I am thinking about ripping out the shoe and using a fairy godmother I have in another smocking plate. Wouldn't that look cute???
> I did change Cindy quite a bit too. That is why I did her myself. After she had already completed the carriage I found this OOP smocking plate that is just gorgeous with a better carriage and a better Cindy. Next time I am using that one!! Only problem is that I don't have the plate. I just have a picture of the smocking. It is hard to smock from a picture. Most plates have graphs on them that you follow which makes it pretty easy. I smocked the snow white dress from a picture and it took me FOREVER!! I really think I smocked it for 6 months... lots of ripping out and.. err. :/
> Good thing the snow white dress is Hannah's favorite. I spent way too much time on it!
> 
> Here is another plate from Cross Eyed Cricket that I have that I plan on using when we go to DW(if ever.. DH is pretty against going there. he has never been. Hannah went by herself with my parents*gasp*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to either use this with the Smiles around the world or Friends around the world. It is just perfect!!!
> Right now I am smocking a hula dress for Hawaiian day at church. Our children's ministry has theme days. I'm not really a fan of it, but this gives me an excuse to make this dress at least.
> Sorry for taking up another post. I just really love smocking.. can you tell?





*Toadstool* said:


> I'm scared if I use it that I won't have enough when I go to disney. I am being crazy right?? I think I have 6 yards thanks to an  on this board.
> 6 yards is probably way enough to make 2 outfits right?
> I like the idea of the missions outfit. We usually have a missions week at church, but its already passed. I might just do an all the time outfit.
> I seem to have fear of cutting fabric..



GORGEOUS!  Absolutely!  I may have asked this before and didn't have time to follow up.  Do you pleat your own fabric to smock?  Or do you purchase a panel somewhere?  Is there a way to learn to smock?  How difficult is it?  Is it sorta like cross stitch?  I LOVE the look, and I think I would like to try, but I'm scared!   Maybe I should put it on my list of things to do.

Sorry, one more thing!  I think the children smocking would be so cute on a dress with "Jesus loves the little children"  or "they are precious in His sight" embroidered across the hem.  Then it could be worn any day!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


>



What a great idea to make mickey balloons birthday outfit!  I love it.  When is her birthday? 



emcreative said:


>



You should be proud of yourself.  That turned out really great!  My first mickey mouse head was a no-sew ...I just use heat and bond ultra and it did find going through the wash.



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow, I go do dishes (shoulda known better) and ya'll go off and leave me!; anyway, I made it!  Hi Everybody



Yeah..you have to give up housework, laundry, cooking, sleep, and possibly even sewing if you want ot keep up with this thread! LOL



sohappy said:


>



Wow..Stacy..your boys are going to be the best dressed kids in WDW!!!  YOu work 70 hours a week, and you made all those way, way in advance of your trip!  You are my hero!!!!  I really have no excuse to not even be half way done on my kiddos outfits for our trip. 



Haganfam5 said:


>



Love the minnie dots outfits!!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Grumpy pants subscribing!
> 
> I know I owe a TON of thank yous for all the nice things people have said about the cupcake purse and outfit for my niece.
> 
> They were both a big hit. I will absolutely be making the purse again now that I know how to do it, it will come together quickly.
> and to whomever asked- yes- I bought the pattern at a quilt shop. i also have a cupcake placemat and runner pattern too.
> 
> These contractions (BH? I assume) are sometimes really,mmmmm...intense, but no progression. Its been 3 days of this. Ah well.
> I got a glimpse of myself in one of our full length windows tonight- OH MY I look like a Sumo wrestler.



You are getting so close....can't wait to meet the little one!   With my ds, I never did progress but when I did, it was fast.....it was like a drive-through delivery..LOL.   



*Toadstool* said:


> That is adorable. I need some.. lol
> Hopefully I can wait until it goes on sale!



They are on sale this week - 50% off!  



pixidustmom said:


> New and glad I got in at the bigging of this thread. Don't really sew yet but want to. Need a machine first. Working on my mom for that. Well I have one that belonged to me grandma many years ago and it's missing stuff and will not run, so it it's a nice little table stand for now.lol
> I have to say you are all very talented and I love to see the pictures of the kids. Mine are pretty much grown but my grandson isn't.



Welcome!  Hope you get a machine soon.



*Toadstool* said:


>




That is so cute, so is your dd!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


>


I LOVE it, Steph!! It's so creative and cute!  Megan looks adorable!  

I am so proud of Jacob getting the MVP award, too!! 



emcreative said:


>


Those shorts are so cute!  Great job!
I think that pattern would make a really cute belle themed outfit for older girls.  You're right!



billwendy said:


> Heather - LOVED the Tink!!! Great job on that - must have taken forever!!! I need to get some of that tomorrow! Lol!QUOTE]
> It only took a couple of minutes to make the picture.  It took me a while to decide on a departing "theme".
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...I didn't receive a phone call about the move!!!
> 
> Made it safe and sound...carry on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you get my text message?
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heather, I LOVE the Tink!   AWESOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!  I was giggling the whole time I  made it.  I don't know if anyone remembers the "pixiedust in a can" comment that Tom made about Magic Sizing a while back.  But, I think about it every time I use mine!
> 
> 
> 
> sohappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!
> Those are absolutely amazing!  I can't wait to see them all done and modeled on your adorable boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teresa won't care if you post the pictures!  Post away!! I wanna see 'em!
> 
> You have such a cute family!  It's nice to see a picture of you, too!
> 
> The hot weather you had makes me think my 40's in February weren't so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Heather! That is too funny. I needed a pick up! I love the magic sizing tink! LOL! We need to use that more often. DId you make that?? We need it as an emoticon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I put it together.  I'll have to put it in the photobucket account!
> 
> 
> 
> pixidustmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> New and glad I got in at the bigging of this thread. Don't really sew yet but want to. Need a machine first. Working on my mom for that. Well I have one that belonged to me grandma many years ago and it's missing stuff and will not run, so it it's a nice little table stand for now.lol
> I have to say you are all very talented and I love to see the pictures of the kids. Mine are pretty much grown but my grandson isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY!! I know you!!  I'm glad you made it over here!
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and April, when Teresa gets back she is going to be ticked that we had boys in dresses on the thread again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teresa and I share the same sentiments about boys in dresses!! Those poor boys will be emotionally scarred!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worthy to applique'  I'm so completely out of my element... but at least now I know what to aspire to; I mean, WOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do it!!! Have you read through my tutorial?
> 
> 
> 
> danicaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> And our BIG news is Hubby is going to WDW.... without us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am quite certain those are words I will NEVER type!
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Beautiful smocking!!! I am very partial to Cinderella and I really love this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the 1st thing I thought of when I got up this morning and saw that the new thread had started.  I checked to see if your name was here before I even read anything! If you weren't here, a call to you was next on the list! ...... I HAD YOUR BACK SISTER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you may have something on your nose....
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.


That is great for a no sew.  Very very cute, is it wonder under?



sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.


Stacy, that is truly amazing.  You must come teach me how to applique.  You are one of the many masters here on the board.  Wow, you really have been busy!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> These are Jacob's pjs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot do an iron on to save my life but I could send you a t-shirt. Or you could send me the iron on and I can try to iron it on a t-shirt. PM if you need help at all, I'll be glad to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used two different size balloons, 4 inch and 5 inch then got my scraps until I liked the combinations. I tried to match the ribbon as best I could from what I had and ironed it the balloons and stitched. I was originally going to do a vida with big balloons appliqued in the middle panel but when I found that extra shirt I just went with what I had. I think a vida or jumper with balloons would be super cute too.


Those Jammies are too cute and he is so handsome.  Is it harder when they get older to make things they will wear?  One day Hunter won't put on skirts anylonger.

I will try to get a shirt but if I can't I will write.  I might go to the city for work supplies...again and if I do I can get the paper and shirt.  If I don't have it by next Monday I will write for sure.



emcreative said:


> LOL Okay, trying again!
> 
> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!


You should be proud of yourself for a no sew project that is great.  Next thing  you will be doing appliques like the pros.  Just a super job.  When are you going to start to sew?  I can't wait with all the cute things you already make you are a natural.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:


You look great at Disney.  I want a trip report so we call pretend we were there.  The girls and boy look super at chef mickeys.  Only 4 more months.



ireland_nicole said:


> I am not worthy to applique'  I'm so completely out of my element... but at least now I know what to aspire to; I mean, WOW!


You and me both girl.  I am not worthy.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Uggghhh!!!!  I had another post disappear.  I wrote a long multi-quote yesterday after Stacy posted all her appliques and it's gone   Now i forget all my comments so in general...great job everyone 

Thanks to Karen and Heather for worrying about me during the move.  Guess I'm going to have to give you a texting lesson Heather when next we meet


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stacy;
Yep, I read the tutorial, and bought all the stuff, and then saw your shirts and got totally intimidatedseriously though, I grasp the concept of piecing, but have no idea how to get from a simple ice cream cone to the faces (that's where the detail gets way beyond me.)


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



LOVE  them!!  I don't know how you find the time much less the energy to do all those.  They look great though.

Steph, I love the Mickey balloons.  I'm pretty sure I know a couple of little girls who would too.


----------



## jham

SHEESH!!!   Y'all move without me while I'm out of town and no one even called, texted or facebooked me about it!  

STACY  Those shirts for the boys are AMAZING!!!  You are the coolest.  I can't wait to see the outfits all completed.  I love your idea of cutting and piecing everything first!  I may have to get on that for my October trip!  Lily doesn't need any new stuff, but the boys and Jayden probably do.  They are growing like crazy.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok ladies and Tom, need your help please; I'm having a sis boom crisis.  No one in Austin has Jennifer's fabric, and I NEED to make a tunic in it- really, I have to, they're entirely too cute; so, can anyone who's seen/used the fabric irl tell me a pink/ turquoise combo for the tunic w/ constrasting facing/cuff?  I'm thinking a pink print probably larger scale for the tunic; and a smaller scale turquoise for the cuff/facing; or if there is a larger scale print that has both colors and... well, ykwim?
Thanks!  If I can get recommendations, I'll buy online.


----------



## froggy33

Whew...made it!

Ok, first off, Stacy those t-shirts are AMAZING!  They look so great, and they haven't even been stitched yet!  And you are so ahead of the game!  Of course you would have to be with that many shirts!  I hope my nephews come on our trip so I can try my hand at some designs like that.

I've posted about my shirring troubles before, but I am having more, so I will again!  I am trying to make my daughter a Dainty Designs peasant top.  Everything was going well until I needed to do the neck and arm elastic.  I decided to try shirring.  I thought it all worked out, but when I tried it on my little one the neck was huge!!  Maybe the shirring was tight enough?

I have a brother cs6000i.  I followed her directions and set my tension at 9 and the longest stitch length (5mm).  I pulled the elastic just a little bit when I wound the bobbin.  I did 3 rows on the neck.  I did get gathering (just not enough), but it wouldn't stretch at all.  I thought that was the idea?

So last night I tried again this time with about 5 tension, 5mm stitch length and didn't pull the elastic at all when I wound.  I also did 5 rows.  And nothing really!!

Any help??  I think I am going to break down and by CarlaC like I should have in the first place.  I was just buying and not paying attention when I bought the Dainty Designs.  I do have some others of hers and haven't had any problems.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mirb1214

[/QUOTE]

Ahh . . .the coveted mickey swirl!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Those shirts are amazing!!!!!!!!!  You are truly inspiring me.
We just decided this weekend.  We can do the free dining in August this year     I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited and SOOOOOOOO behind.  I need to get my but in gear.  I need outfits for 8 days for boys(AHHH).  They are older 12 and 8 so I am really going to have to think this out.  I am thinking pirate tshirts and maybe something for test track(my boys LOVE that ride).  PLEEEEAAASE help me come up with ideas.  I like the bowling shirts but I am scared of the buttons and collars.  I will have to check Carla's and see if she has an adult bowling shirt for my DS12.  Please wish me luck as I try to pull this together in exactly 90 days.  Oh and we are not telling the kids until just before we leave.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks for leaving the light on.....I made it.


----------



## jham

ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies and Tom, need your help please; I'm having a sis boom crisis. No one in Austin has Jennifer's fabric, and I NEED to make a tunic in it- really, I have to, they're entirely too cute; so, can anyone who's seen/used the fabric irl tell me a pink/ turquoise combo for the tunic w/ constrasting facing/cuff? I'm thinking a pink print probably larger scale for the tunic; and a smaller scale turquoise for the cuff/facing; or if there is a larger scale print that has both colors and... well, ykwim?
> Thanks! If I can get recommendations, I'll buy online.


 
These are the 2 lines of hers that are easiest to find online right now and have tons of fabrics that would qualify.  It kind of depends on if you want to go floral or more of a damask or a bit of both...I could play this game all day sigh. 

http://host.pappapak7.com/~sisboomc/category_26/Flower-Power.htm

http://host.pappapak7.com/~sisboomc/category_27/Pretty-Please.htm


----------



## princessmom29

froggy33 said:


> Whew...made it!
> 
> Ok, first off, Stacy those t-shirts are AMAZING!  They look so great, and they haven't even been stitched yet!  And you are so ahead of the game!  Of course you would have to be with that many shirts!  I hope my nephews come on our trip so I can try my hand at some designs like that.
> 
> I've posted about my shirring troubles before, but I am having more, so I will again!  I am trying to make my daughter a Dainty Designs peasant top.  Everything was going well until I needed to do the neck and arm elastic.  I decided to try shirring.  I thought it all worked out, but when I tried it on my little one the neck was huge!!  Maybe the shirring was tight enough?
> 
> I have a brother cs6000i.  I followed her directions and set my tension at 9 and the longest stitch length (5mm).  I pulled the elastic just a little bit when I wound the bobbin.  I did 3 rows on the neck.  I did get gathering (just not enough), but it wouldn't stretch at all.  I thought that was the idea?
> 
> So last night I tried again this time with about 5 tension, 5mm stitch length and didn't pull the elastic at all when I wound.  I also did 5 rows.  And nothing really!!
> 
> Any help??  I think I am going to break down and by CarlaC like I should have in the first place.  I was just buying and not paying attention when I bought the Dainty Designs.  I do have some others of hers and haven't had any problems.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have this machine and I CANNOT get it to shir at all!!! An I have tried , and tried, and cried...... and tried some more. I have just resigned myself to getting out my old manual singer with a bobbin case to do it. Mabye watch second hand shops/ yard sales for a machine with a bobbin case?? This is the only reason I kept the old machine rather than selling it. I HAVE to be able to shirr. My DD loves the carla C simply sweet halter dresses and the shirring makes the m fit soooo nicely.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

froggy33 said:


> Whew...made it!
> 
> Ok, first off, Stacy those t-shirts are AMAZING!  They look so great, and they haven't even been stitched yet!  And you are so ahead of the game!  Of course you would have to be with that many shirts!  I hope my nephews come on our trip so I can try my hand at some designs like that.
> 
> I've posted about my shirring troubles before, but I am having more, so I will again!  I am trying to make my daughter a Dainty Designs peasant top.  Everything was going well until I needed to do the neck and arm elastic.  I decided to try shirring.  I thought it all worked out, but when I tried it on my little one the neck was huge!!  Maybe the shirring was tight enough?
> 
> I have a brother cs6000i.  I followed her directions and set my tension at 9 and the longest stitch length (5mm).  I pulled the elastic just a little bit when I wound the bobbin.  I did 3 rows on the neck.  I did get gathering (just not enough), but it wouldn't stretch at all.  I thought that was the idea?
> 
> So last night I tried again this time with about 5 tension, 5mm stitch length and didn't pull the elastic at all when I wound.  I also did 5 rows.  And nothing really!!
> 
> Any help??  I think I am going to break down and by CarlaC like I should have in the first place.  I was just buying and not paying attention when I bought the Dainty Designs.  I do have some others of hers and haven't had any problems.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have the Brother machine 1 step down form yours.  When I shir, I do everything you did this last time EXCEPT that I stretch the elastic just a bit when I wind the bobbin.  I have the tension about around 4 or 5 & set the stitch length as long as it will go (5).


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies and Tom, need your help please; I'm having a sis boom crisis.  No one in Austin has Jennifer's fabric, and I NEED to make a tunic in it- really, I have to, they're entirely too cute; so, can anyone who's seen/used the fabric irl tell me a pink/ turquoise combo for the tunic w/ constrasting facing/cuff?  I'm thinking a pink print probably larger scale for the tunic; and a smaller scale turquoise for the cuff/facing; or if there is a larger scale print that has both colors and... well, ykwim?
> Thanks!  If I can get recommendations, I'll buy online.





jham said:


> These are the 2 lines of hers that are easiest to find online right now and have tons of fabrics that would qualify.  It kind of depends on if you want to go floral or more of a damask or a bit of both...I could play this game all day sigh.
> 
> http://host.pappapak7.com/~sisboomc/category_26/Flower-Power.htm
> 
> http://host.pappapak7.com/~sisboomc/category_27/Pretty-Please.htm


Jeanne you beet me too it!  I swear every time I look at  it gets prettier and prettier!


----------



## disneymomof1

Hi everyone!!  Made it over to the new thread, you guys have been chatty.  DD had her dance recital this weekend, thank goodness it is over, so much work but so cute !!
Steph-love the balloon skirt, so adorable.
Wendy_ I will be in OC this weekend, hope the weather is nice.


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Jeanne you beet me too it! I swear every time I look at it gets prettier and prettier!


 
I have a loooooooooooong wish list Marlo!


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Uggghhh!!!!  I had another post disappear.  I wrote a long multi-quote yesterday after Stacy posted all her appliques and it's gone   Now i forget all my comments so in general...great job everyone
> 
> Thanks to Karen and Heather for worrying about me during the move.  Guess I'm going to have to give you a texting lesson Heather when next we meet



I found it interesting too that Heather sent you a text! 



jham said:


> SHEESH!!!   Y'all move without me while I'm out of town and no one even called, texted or facebooked me about it!
> 
> STACY  Those shirts for the boys are AMAZING!!!  You are the coolest.  I can't wait to see the outfits all completed.  I love your idea of cutting and piecing everything first!  I may have to get on that for my October trip!  Lily doesn't need any new stuff, but the boys and Jayden probably do.  They are growing like crazy.



Umm, you were home by then! That is why I didn't call!

I can't decide whether to make Dallas new clothes or have him wear the same. I already have 2 outfits planned for DHS and I didn't even want to go to the parks. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Those shirts are amazing!!!!!!!!!  You are truly inspiring me.
> We just decided this weekend.  We can do the free dining in August this year     I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited and SOOOOOOOO behind.  I need to get my but in gear.  I need outfits for 8 days for boys(AHHH).  They are older 12 and 8 so I am really going to have to think this out.  I am thinking pirate tshirts and maybe something for test track(my boys LOVE that ride).  PLEEEEAAASE help me come up with ideas.  I like the bowling shirts but I am scared of the buttons and collars.  I will have to check Carla's and see if she has an adult bowling shirt for my DS12.  Please wish me luck as I try to pull this together in exactly 90 days.  Oh and we are not telling the kids until just before we leave.



Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see what you come up with!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa



Cute pictures. What fun to run into Teresa! How come I was there with 13 others from the disboards and only ran into one once (Cindee) and then Jeanne's husband!!  Besides when we all met of course.

Are you doing a TR? I would love to hear and see more about your trip.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NEED HELP

I have to put the poodle on Joci's Fancy Nancy outfit. How do I sew it on? Like an applique?  use wonder under & hand stitch in a couple places? I do have invisible thread and a bringht pink that matches the ribbon leash - which should I use. I am using the pink poodle from Walmart if you know which one I mean.
TIA,
Carol


----------



## froggy33

princessmom29 said:


> I have this machine and I CANNOT get it to shir at all!!! An I have tried , and tried, and cried...... and tried some more. I have just resigned myself to getting out my old manual singer with a bobbin case to do it. Mabye watch second hand shops/ yard sales for a machine with a bobbin case?? This is the only reason I kept the old machine rather than selling it. I HAVE to be able to shirr. My DD loves the carla C simply sweet halter dresses and the shirring makes the m fit soooo nicely.


The annoying thing is I did get it to at least gather, but it won't stretch which defeats the purpose!  I went ahead and purchased CarlaC's peasant top so at least I'll be able to get that done.  But I would love to shirr as well - I know it will make things fit just nice!

I did have an old bobbin case Kenmore, but I gave it to my sis-in-law when I got my brother.  I really wish I kept it, and she doesn't use it yet, so I want to ask for it back, but I don't want to be an Indian giver!  It would be good for ruffling as well I think, I can't get that to work on my Brother either, so I do a lot of ruffling by hand!! Thanks for your help though!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I have the Brother machine 1 step down form yours.  When I shir, I do everything you did this last time EXCEPT that I stretch the elastic just a bit when I wind the bobbin.  I have the tension about around 4 or 5 & set the stitch length as long as it will go (5).



I'll go ahead and give that a try!  Thanks!


----------



## aimeeg

I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.


----------



## Karenj2

Mirb1214 said:


>



Ahh . . .the coveted mickey swirl![/QUOTE]

Mickey Swirl?  Is that fabric, or applique?  I love that!  (Is it hard to find?)


----------



## billwendy

I got my Sophie tunic pattern! Now, Tom especially thought that these ran really big - what size should I make for the kids who usually wear a 2/3T, a 4/5 and a 7 ??? I want them to be roomy but not huge.....THANKS!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> I got my Sophie tunic pattern! Now, Tom especially thought that these ran really big - what size should I make for the kids who usually wear a 2/3T, a 4/5 and a 7 ??? I want them to be roomy but not huge.....THANKS!!


I made two of these for Jenna and they were huge on her. I talked to Marlo and she and I think that has to do with the printer and the way they were printed out.  I am going to try to remake them again and see how they come out.


----------



## emcreative

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am thinking pirate tshirts and maybe something for test track(my boys LOVE that ride).  PLEEEEAAASE help me come up with ideas.




What about this for the 8yo (I found it online and had it stashed away)


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> I have a loooooooooooong wish list Marlo!


You and me both!!!!!!!!


aimeeg said:


> I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.


We can see why it is gorgeous!



billwendy said:


> I got my Sophie tunic pattern! Now, Tom especially thought that these ran really big - what size should I make for the kids who usually wear a 2/3T, a 4/5 and a 7 ??? I want them to be roomy but not huge.....THANKS!!


I would make what size they are commercially (store bought stuff)  Nikki measured a 7/8 but I talked to Carla and she said go with her store bought size.  I used the shortest cutting line for both of hers.  I wish it was loger but I cut it where Nikki said she wanted it to fall and it was exactly in the right spot!  










She was begging me for days to pic a tulip so I finally let her and she couldn't stop sniffing it!  


Crystal I have no clue what happened with yours I do think it has to be your printer because I can't remember any of the testers having issue with the sizing.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls. 
Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made two of these for Jenna and they were huge on her. I talked to Marlo and she and I think that has to do with the printer and the way they were printed out.  I am going to try to remake them again and see how they come out.



Tinka - what size did you use for Jenna - I bet her and Elizabeth are close in sizes....how could it print wrong? 

Nikki's are beautiful!! So did you use the 7/8 for her? is that what store size she wears?

JHAM - what size tunic did you make for Lily? I think she is a little older than Hannah who wears a 2/3T,,,,,

I wanna make one but am askeered to cut the fabric!!!


----------



## minnie2

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!


Super cute!!!


billwendy said:


> Tinka - what size did you use for Jenna - I bet her and Elizabeth are close in sizes....how could it print wrong?
> 
> Nikki's are beautiful!! So did you use the 7/8 for her? is that what store size she wears?
> 
> JHAM - what size tunic did you make for Lily? I think she is a little older than Hannah who wears a 2/3T,,,,,
> 
> I wanna make one but am askeered to cut the fabric!!!


She measured a 7/8 but I made her a 9/10 but cut it at the 1st cutting line for the length and for the 3/4 sleeve.  I actually think it is the perfect size!
Normally she wears a 8 slim or a 10 slim.  I hope that helps!


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> I got my Sophie tunic pattern! Now, Tom especially thought that these ran really big - what size should I make for the kids who usually wear a 2/3T, a 4/5 and a 7 ??? I want them to be roomy but not huge.....THANKS!!



Go with the size they normally wear!  Rylie wears between an 18-24m and the 18m-2 fit her perfectly!  The chest measurements are dead on, but if you don't have them just go by the size!  Crystal, maybe your printer was still acting up?  Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## kimmylaj

i'm here a little late but all caught up no need to worry




sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



holy cashmoly! amazing!i love them!


----------



## my*2*angels

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!



LOVE them!  Sooo cute!


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> Tinka - what size did you use for Jenna - I bet her and Elizabeth are close in sizes....how could it print wrong?
> 
> Nikki's are beautiful!! So did you use the 7/8 for her? is that what store size she wears?
> 
> JHAM - what size tunic did you make for Lily? I think she is a little older than Hannah who wears a 2/3T,,,,,
> 
> I wanna make one but am askeered to cut the fabric!!!



Wendy, if Hannah can wear 3t I would make her the 3/4.  Rylie wears 18-24m and some 2t depending on fit and this was the perfect size for her!  I think it would be too small for a 3t.  Also, Sydni wears a 7 in store bought clothes and I am making the 7/8 for her and it looks like it will fit great.  HTH!


----------



## emcreative

I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?



No question in my mind MULAN 
Now if it is not I am so sorry and will be hiding in the corner for awhile. But I really am sure I am right. It is beautiful.


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?



That's Mulan.... and she's awesome! great job!


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?



MULAN! (i hope)


----------



## karebear1

KARAJ said:


> No question in my mind MULAN
> Now if it is not I am so sorry and will be hiding in the corner for awhile. But I really am sure I am right. It is beautiful.



Well.... fi you're wrong I'll be hiding in the corner with you!! LOL


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> I got my Sophie tunic pattern! Now, Tom especially thought that these ran really big - what size should I make for the kids who usually wear a 2/3T, a 4/5 and a 7 ??? I want them to be roomy but not huge.....THANKS!!


 


billwendy said:


> Tinka - what size did you use for Jenna - I bet her and Elizabeth are close in sizes....how could it print wrong?
> 
> Nikki's are beautiful!! So did you use the 7/8 for her? is that what store size she wears?
> 
> JHAM - what size tunic did you make for Lily? I think she is a little older than Hannah who wears a 2/3T,,,,,
> 
> I wanna make one but am askeered to cut the fabric!!!


 
Wendy, Lily can wear a size 3 or a size 4 so I made her the size 3/4. I wanted it to last longer so I just made the longest length on the body and the sleeves. The sleeves cut at the full length of the pattern are more a size 4. I think it fits perfectly. It looks great now but has a little growing room. Since Hannah is kind of between sizes, if you want a more fitted look I would go with the 18 month-2 size and use the longest length on sleeves and body, or go with the 3/4 for a roomier look and make shorter sleeves and body. Carla has a little arm chart that can help you figure out sleeve length and her leg chart will help you figure out length of the shirt.


----------



## aimeeg

Here is something I made.


----------



## Miz Diz

This thread is hopping! 
Love so many things posted, especially the Dalmations and Mickey balloons.  Very creative.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Crystal I have no clue what happened with yours I do think it has to be your printer because I can't remember any of the testers having issue with the sizing.





billwendy said:


> Tinka - what size did you use for Jenna - I bet her and Elizabeth are close in sizes....how could it print wrong?


It was set for No sizing and it made the pattern huge. I reprinted it with the setting "Fit to page" and it came out smaller than before. I will sew it up after a while and see how it comes out.


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!


Cute!!!



emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?


Mulan of course!!


----------



## emcreative

Whew, yes it's Mulan.  I wasn't sure if it looked like her or a random female Asian face.  I did it late last night so of course all I can see are the mistakes!

Aimeeg, that is an adorable Cindy dress!


----------



## aimeeg

Hey my Mother in Law is an Emilee! My name has two ee's and my daughter's name is spelled Sophee! We love Mulan- great job!


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Hey my Mother in Law is an Emilee! My name has two ee's and my daughter's name is spelled Sophee! We love Mulan- great job!



Emilee was named after my grandfather, Emil (German, of course) and my mom's middle name, Lee..so that's why we did the two e's 

Mulan is her favorite princess.  She's an unconventional girl, she goes for Mulan, Pocahontas, etc...no castle and a white horse for her, she'll get there herself!  
(Of course over everything she'd want Twilight...but um maybe not the best thing for wearing to Disney!)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.


Everything is adorable & I absolutely love the necklace!
She is suck a cutie and you can tell she loves her dress!


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.



so pretty!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!


I really love those; the girls look adorable!  And completely age appropriate for both of them; great great job!


emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?


love it!  And could tell immediately it was Mulan!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



super cute!

On the fabric thing; I love all of them on the sis boom site; but am leery of trying to coordinate two of them with just the tiny swatches to go by!


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.


Such a cutie!!!!!!  It looks adorable on her.



Tinka_Belle said:


> It was set for No sizing and it made the pattern huge. I reprinted it with the setting "Fit to page" and it came out smaller than before. I will sew it up after a while and see how it comes out.
> Cute!!!
> 
> 
> Mulan of course!!


That would do it!  



emcreative said:


> Love the 'she'll get her self there!'
> 
> O Twilight....  Love me some Emmett!  Ok guess I am not a conventional girl either No Edward swooning for me!


----------



## minnie2

I wanted to add again with all of Carla's patterns I love how she has so many ranges and versions you ca do with the same size!


----------



## jham

aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.


 
so cute!  Love the Aurora one too!



ireland_nicole said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> I really love those; the girls look adorable! And completely age appropriate for both of them; great great job!
> 
> love it! And could tell immediately it was Mulan!
> 
> 
> 
> super cute!
> 
> On the fabric thing; I love all of them on the sis boom site; but am leery of trying to coordinate two of them with just the tiny swatches to go by!


 
Her fabrics are kind of like Garanimals.  I think they all sort of coordinate, especially if you stick within the same line.


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> O Twilight....  Love me some Emmett!  Ok guess I am not a conventional girl either No Edward swooning for me!



Maybe it's my age, but when I first read the series I was thinking "DUMMY, GO FOR JACOB!!!"


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> so cute!  Love the Aurora one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Her fabrics are kind of like Garanimals.  I think they all sort of coordinate, especially if you stick within the same line.


That is a great way to put it!  'garanimals' for adults!



emcreative said:


> Maybe it's my age, but when I first read the series I was thinking "DUMMY, GO FOR JACOB!!!"


See the thought of Jacob was icky to me because he was her bff!  NO No Jacob!  I guess because growing u and for many many yrs after HS and College my BFF was a guy and the thought of him every being more then a bff was gross!

Emmett!  Not that Bella should e with hi but I LOVED LOVE LOVED him and Rose!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute! 

The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly! 




Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.


----------



## minnie2

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute!
> 
> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.


Tom you ROCK!  I love that Tunic on her!  Is that headband the free one on YCMT?  I made it for my niece but  i haven't made one for Nikki yet.  I was afraid it wouldn't stay on too well with the velcro but I figured my niece is 3 it wouldn't stay on anyway!


----------



## *Toadstool*

sohappy said:


> I totally knew what you were trying to portray with that design.  Good job to you and your mom!
> 
> I LOVE smocking too.  My boys are too old for it now, so I don't do much.  I am debating making the just turned 4 year old wear a smocked long john outfit to his brother's program this week. . . he has worn shortalls to the last 2 programs, not sure I am ready to give it up!
> 
> Is crosseyedcricket relatively new?  When I was smocking a lot, they only had a few plates- super cute ones, but not a lot of selection.


Glad someone got it! Didn't know if I the shoe and the foot showing was clear or not!
She is pretty new. Did you look at her site?? She has ALOT of new stuff. I just bought a ton of them. I am planning on making a goldfish dress with the cute plate she made with them on it.



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.


Oh that is so precious!!! I might need to case this. Hannah wants a Cinderella dress for playtime. I get nervous with her playing in the smocked dress because she will probably eat something and get it all over it! Love what you did to that dress. Is it a simply sweet?? Did you just add a sash?



aimeeg said:


> I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.


OH WOW!! I love this!! I have to get that plate now. This looks way better than the picture on the site where they sell the smocking plate. It is gorgeous!! I have that pattern too. Do you mind CASE'ing?? haha... I love sleeping beauty, but was unsure if I liked that smocking plate or not. Now i need it!!



revrob said:


> GORGEOUS!  Absolutely!  I may have asked this before and didn't have time to follow up.  Do you pleat your own fabric to smock?  Or do you purchase a panel somewhere?  Is there a way to learn to smock?  How difficult is it?  Is it sorta like cross stitch?  I LOVE the look, and I think I would like to try, but I'm scared!   Maybe I should put it on my list of things to do.
> 
> Sorry, one more thing!  I think the children smocking would be so cute on a dress with "Jesus loves the little children"  or "they are precious in His sight" embroidered across the hem.  Then it could be worn any day!


Oooh! Such a great idea! I might just have to cut the fabric now.  
I do  have a pleater. Isn't there an heirloom type shop in your area?? There is one in Tyler for sure. I think they still offer a pleater service. My MIL used to do the pleater service there. She would pleat the fabric for anyone for a small fee. It is very easy!!! Especially picture smocking. You do the same stitch over and over again, and follow a graph much like cross stitching. I totally recommend A to Z of smocking from Austrailian smocking. I am mostly a self taught smocker(with a few question to smockers here and there) from that book. It has just about everything you need to know. It is a great book! Look into SAGA too. That is a guild that has meetings and they'll help you learn how to smock too. I think the website is www.smocking.org
Let me know if that doesn't work.
Okay, are you going to go to Market? I think I might be able to now. Hubby is home. Going to talk to him about it when he comes home from work and get a definite or not. 
I'll pm you when I figure it out for sure. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> They are on sale this week - 50% off!


Oooh.. bad week for me. lol
Hopefully it is on sale in a month. 



HeatherSue said:


> Wow!  Beautiful smocking!!! I am very partial to Cinderella and I really love this dress!


Thanks!
Hannah is very partial to Cinderella too!
I try to force her into Sleeping beauty though since its pink.. Oh wait Cinderella wears a pink dress too. Now I need to make that one. haha. 



froggy33 said:


> I've posted about my shirring troubles before, but I am having more, so I will again!  I am trying to make my daughter a Dainty Designs peasant top.  Everything was going well until I needed to do the neck and arm elastic.  I decided to try shirring.  I thought it all worked out, but when I tried it on my little one the neck was huge!!  Maybe the shirring was tight enough?
> 
> I have a brother cs6000i.  I followed her directions and set my tension at 9 and the longest stitch length (5mm).  I pulled the elastic just a little bit when I wound the bobbin.  I did 3 rows on the neck.  I did get gathering (just not enough), but it wouldn't stretch at all.  I thought that was the idea?
> 
> So last night I tried again this time with about 5 tension, 5mm stitch length and didn't pull the elastic at all when I wound.  I also did 5 rows.  And nothing really!!
> 
> Any help??  I think I am going to break down and by CarlaC like I should have in the first place.  I was just buying and not paying attention when I bought the Dainty Designs.  I do have some others of hers and haven't had any problems.
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm still having shirring issues. I thought it was working, but it isn't shirring enough. It is still not gathered very much. I am soo annoyed with it. 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEED HELP
> 
> I have to put the poodle on Joci's Fancy Nancy outfit. How do I sew it on? Like an applique?  use wonder under & hand stitch in a couple places? I do have invisible thread and a bringht pink that matches the ribbon leash - which should I use. I am using the pink poodle from Walmart if you know which one I mean.
> TIA,
> Carol


It is already finished on the edges right? You could just maybe use some heat n bond on it or something like that. Might be hard to iron on that satin though.. Could just tack it like you said too. Maybe try ironing on a scrap to make sure you don't discolor the satin. Some people use E6000 too. Just don't put it too close to the edges so it doesn't show.



emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?


Mulan! Maybe you can give her some black hair?  I think her hair is my favorite.


So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it. 
I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!


----------



## Jennia

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



WOW that is definitely awe inspiring! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!



These are so cute!



emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?



YES I could tell right off, it looks great!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.




This is absolutely gorgeous, love it!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

The headband was really easy to make. I made it in about 5 minutes before school because Leighanna was having a "bad hair day"!
Here is a tut on how to make them! Hair band tutorial.


----------



## twob4him

So today at work during my lunch minutes ( I don't have an hour...I teach!),  I goggled "boutique childrens patterns". Well, one link led to another and I came upon this:

http://www.wildginger.com/products/patternmaster.htm


I even checked out the free sample for childrens clothing! You type in the measurements, pick out the article of clothing (say a top or pants or a dress). Then you pick out every aspect of it....tons of choices!!! Then, it creates custom pattern pieces for you....made to your specifications. I am not sure if it tells you how to sew them together though...that is the catch. No good having a pattern without directions. There is a forum though so maybe there is help. 

So what do you all think? The "childrens pattern master" is about $100 and goes from newborn to size 16 in everything. 

*Does anyone have any experience with this program or one similiar???*


----------



## aimeeg

Toad- Thanks so much. Sophee loves loves loves Cinderella. She was thrilled to have a summer dress. Funny thing the day she wore it we had temps in the upper 50's. LOL She could not wait to wear the dress. At one point while we were making it she told me to sew faster! I was not planning on bringing this with us to WDW in August but I think it will be a must. 

The Sleeping Beauty is pretty but (let me word this right) I was a little surprised at the construction. The dress is not really finished on the inside and the fabric is very thin. I was planning on my daughter wearing this to my older daughters graduation but I might do something else instead. Sophee loves and cried when I made her take it off for lunch so what do I know!!! LOL


----------



## minnie2

*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!


How tragic in so many ways!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The headband was really easy to make. I made it in about 5 minutes before school because Leighanna was having a "bad hair day"!
> Here is a tut on how to make them! Hair band tutorial.


Thanks!  It looks more like what I was hoping that other one was.  Not that I didn't like the other one but this was more what I envisioned


----------



## twob4him

*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!



OMGoodness.....first hugs  for you....I know this is quite a trying time. I will be praying for you.

If I were you, I would see if the family ends up moving first... I would say to my husband, that one of you needs to move...and hope he listens! I would be extremely nervous living next door to a violent household. I don't mean to fan the flames but sometimes these things work out and certainly the family will be under intense scrutiny. Perhaps they will move and you wont have to deal with it anymore. 
******************************************

Yeesh....this makes our neighbor problems seem like nothing. My husband cut the neighbors yard for him (after asking). They usually come down to do it (they live somewhere else), but they couldnt make it for about three weeks so my husband volunteered to do it for them. Well, the neighbored was so po'd at my dh over something he supposedly said, that he ordered our friendship over.  I still can't figure this one out.  

Here are my girls waving at daddy while he is mowing their lawn....







(tehehehe....Tom I managed to squeeze in your dresses again!!!!! )


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute!
> 
> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.


Very cute!! Love the fabrics you used.

Aimee, it did look like the fabric is thin. I usually use medium weight fabrics like MM and moda stuff.. I use baby corduroy for white too. I tend to like stuff a little thicker, so I know what you mean. Did you buy it on ebay? Her smocking looks great from what I can see. I am happy with stuff as long as it doesn't have big spaces in it. That top is really easy to construct, so I am surprised they didn't take the time to finish it well. I think it is still darling. 
Did you use the simply sweet pattern for Cinderella? I don't think you said. I'm still contemplating whether I want to use that pattern or not. I don't like big fitting dresses, and figured it must fit big. If that is what you used then I won't be so wary to use it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


> OMGoodness.....first hugs  for you....I know this is quite a trying time. I will be praying for you.
> 
> If I were you, I would see if the family ends up moving first... I would say to my husband, that one of you needs to move...and hope he listens! I would be extremely nervous living next door to a violent household. I don't mean to fan the flames but sometimes these things work out and certainly the family will be under intense scrutiny. Perhaps they will move and you wont have to deal with it anymore.
> ******************************************
> 
> Yeesh....this makes our neighbor problems seem like nothing. My husband cut the neighbors yard for him (after asking). They usually come down to do it (they live somewhere else), but they couldnt make it for about three weeks so my husband volunteered to do it for them. Well, the neighbored was so po'd at my dh over something he supposedly said, that he ordered our friendship over.  I still can't figure this one out.
> 
> Here are my girls waving at daddy while he is mowing their lawn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tehehehe....Tom I managed to squeeze in your dresses again!!!!! )


Thank you. Your post made me feel much better. I'm glad someone understands me a little!
We have been hoping they'd move for quite sometime. It is so bad that I don't take Hannah outside to play anymore because they will immediately ride the 4 wheelers to come and taunt us. Maybe their lives will change because of this tragedy... or maybe not and maybe we will have to consider moving if they don't. I'm sure living here will be hard for all of their other kids. I'd imagine they'd get alot of kids picking on them because of it. I feel so bad for the siblings more than anything I think. 
I don't get the thing with your husband either. It is so hard to understand other people sometimes.

Oh, and your girls are beautiful. I adore those dresses Tom made!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!


She looks so cute! You did a great job! Does she have red hair or is it just blonde?? I thought it was red, but now it doesn't look as red. hehe
Did you shrink the top? It looks like it fits better now somehow.


----------



## aimeeg

*Toadstool* said:


> Very cute!! Love the fabrics you used.
> 
> Aimee, it did look like the fabric is thin. I usually use medium weight fabrics like MM and moda stuff.. I use baby corduroy for white too. I tend to like stuff a little thicker, so I know what you mean. Did you buy it on ebay? Her smocking looks great from what I can see. I am happy with stuff as long as it doesn't have big spaces in it. That top is really easy to construct, so I am surprised they didn't take the time to finish it well. I think it is still darling.
> Did you use the simply sweet pattern for Cinderella? I don't think you said. I'm still contemplating whether I want to use that pattern or not. I don't like big fitting dresses, and figured it must fit big. If that is what you used then I won't be so wary to use it.



She is an etsy seller. The fabric was most likely a little more on the cost effective side. The smocking is beautifully done. They do not have eyes but Sophee knew if was Sleeping Beauty right away. You know how sometimes commercial smocked bishops can be on the thin side. This fabric is like 100x thinner. Also, some of the detail work was off- like topstiching and hems and stuff. I know I get really picky about those sort of things. It is just because I know "wrong" to look for. KWIM The good thing is the babe likes it. I will just think of it is as a nice breezy dress for the summer! 

Cinderella's bodice was made from the simply sweet. I also used the angel wings in the pattern. I make all of my skirts 90 inches wide. There are two layers to the skirt. The white underskirt is muslin and then the blue over skirt. I also made pepulum for the skirt. I cute large half circles, line them and top stitched. Then I ran gathering stitches across the top. I did leave about an 1.5 inches on each side that was not gathered. Hope that helps.


----------



## pixeegrl

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.


Holy cow! You've been busy!!
Those are all fabulous!


----------



## jessica52877

Taking a quick sewing break and loving all the new fashions I am seeing! Maybe I should stop and take a few pictures! Nope, but sew on! See you'll later!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

*Toadstool* said:


> She looks so cute! You did a great job! Does she have red hair or is it just blonde?? I thought it was red, but now it doesn't look as red. hehe
> Did you shrink the top? It looks like it fits better now somehow.



Her hair is a dirty blonde but lightens considerably in the summer. I put a piece of elastic across the back seam where the top & skirt meet. if fits better but is a little hard to get on her sometimes --depends on how much she wiggles around trying to do it herself.


----------



## *Toadstool*

aimeeg said:


> She is an etsy seller. The fabric was most likely a little more on the cost effective side. The smocking is beautifully done. They do not have eyes but Sophee knew if was Sleeping Beauty right away. You know how sometimes commercial smocked bishops can be on the thin side. This fabric is like 100x thinner. Also, some of the detail work was off- like topstiching and hems and stuff. I know I get really picky about those sort of things. It is just because I know "wrong" to look for. KWIM The good thing is the babe likes it. I will just think of it is as a nice breezy dress for the summer!
> 
> Cinderella's bodice was made from the simply sweet. I also used the angel wings in the pattern. I make all of my skirts 90 inches wide. There are two layers to the skirt. The white underskirt is muslin and then the blue over skirt. I also made pepulum for the skirt. I cute large half circles, line them and top stitched. Then I ran gathering stitches across the top. I did leave about an 1.5 inches on each side that was not gathered. Hope that helps.


Yes, I know what you mean about commerical bishops. I see some in the store that are very pricey and no they are using super cheap fabrics. I don't remember if the smocking plate had eyes or not. I'm going to look later. I would imagine it does.
Yes, that makes sense. Why did you have to make an underskirt?? I am just wondering if it is just to make it more poofy or what? It is hot here.. 
Muslin must be pretty thin though. Or is it just for the ruffles?? Thanks for explaining the peplums.. didn't know how to do that!


----------



## billwendy

my*2*angels said:


> Wendy, if Hannah can wear 3t I would make her the 3/4.  Rylie wears 18-24m and some 2t depending on fit and this was the perfect size for her!  I think it would be too small for a 3t.  Also, Sydni wears a 7 in store bought clothes and I am making the 7/8 for her and it looks like it will fit great.  HTH!



Thank you ~ its so hard when I dont have the model here! 3/4 it is!!



jham said:


> Wendy, Lily can wear a size 3 or a size 4 so I made her the size 3/4. I wanted it to last longer so I just made the longest length on the body and the sleeves. The sleeves cut at the full length of the pattern are more a size 4. I think it fits perfectly. It looks great now but has a little growing room. Since Hannah is kind of between sizes, if you want a more fitted look I would go with the 18 month-2 size and use the longest length on sleeves and body, or go with the 3/4 for a roomier look and make shorter sleeves and body. Carla has a little arm chart that can help you figure out sleeve length and her leg chart will help you figure out length of the shirt.



Beautiful - LOVE those colors!!! great tips - I think i want a roomier look for this one - so I'll do the 3/4!! Thanks for helping me think that through!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



ADORABLE - can you share your pattern?



jham said:


> so cute!  Love the Aurora one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Her fabrics are kind of like Garanimals.  I think they all sort of coordinate, especially if you stick within the same line.



GARANAMAL fabric - LOVE That idea!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute!
> 
> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.



Beautiful - love the colors too!! Thanks for the size help!!



*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!



Oh my - that is very scarey. THis family needs alot of prayer right now for sure. Is there any way you can show an act of kindness to them? Maybe just bake something or make a meal for them? Their son is most likely in for a long haul after the initial recovery - he must be very unhappy with life. I wouldnt be surprised if they ended up moving away - I feel bad for you and them too....ugh, what an awful situation.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!



ADORABLE!!! How cute is she!!!! She looks like she LOVEs it!!!


----------



## aimeeg

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about commerical bishops. I see some in the store that are very pricey and no they are using super cheap fabrics. I don't remember if the smocking plate had eyes or not. I'm going to look later. I would imagine it does.
> Yes, that makes sense. Why did you have to make an underskirt?? I am just wondering if it is just to make it more poofy or what? It is hot here..
> Muslin must be pretty thin though. Or is it just for the ruffles?? Thanks for explaining the peplums.. didn't know how to do that!



That is right you are down in the bayou.  I guess I was not worried about heat. MD gets hot in the summer but not really in the 90's until July. I guess I just liked the way the white ruffle looked under the blue skirt.  The muslin is thinner which is nice. It makes nice ruffles and underskirts. I also liked that I bought it by the bolt with a 50% off coupon.  Here is another Cinderella dress I did. It is the same idea but without the underskirt.


----------



## aimeeg

Wendy- I used the simply sweet pattern. I altered the skirt and used Cinderella blue. I love how you can princessfy Carla's patterns.


----------



## billwendy

Whats a Peplum and how do you make it?

I got the snappy thing at Joann's, but it isnt lining up the snaps correctly - what am I doing wrong? or do you think mine is defective???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> I got the snappy thing at Joann's, but it isnt lining up the snaps correctly - what am I doing wrong? or do you think mine is defective???


What do you mean it is not lining up the snaps correctly? I have one, so I might be able to help.


----------



## longaberger_lara

emcreative said:


> Thanks!
> 
> OH!  Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!



Do you happen to know what the pattern number is on this? I really like that for my 10 yo.

Sohappy - All I can say is WOW!!

This is my girls' last week of school and wouldn't you know it, summer semester for me starts next Tuesday. Oh, well, at least I'm only taking two classes and they are late in the day - so sleeping in is coming up soon!


----------



## Jajone

Does anyone know when the adult sized tunic is coming out? I have a great matchy outfit planned for DD and I.


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> .
> 
> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!


oh my gosh, what a horrible situation!  Praying for both of your families, and your town.


aimeeg said:


> That is right you are down in the bayou.  I guess I was not worried about heat. MD gets hot in the summer but not really in the 90's until July. I guess I just liked the way the white ruffle looked under the blue skirt.  The muslin is thinner which is nice. It makes nice ruffles and underskirts. I also liked that I bought it by the bolt with a 50% off coupon.  Here is another Cinderella dress I did. It is the same idea but without the underskirt.



cute, cute, cute!


----------



## *Toadstool*

aimeeg said:


> That is right you are down in the bayou.  I guess I was not worried about heat. MD gets hot in the summer but not really in the 90's until July. I guess I just liked the way the white ruffle looked under the blue skirt.  The muslin is thinner which is nice. It makes nice ruffles and underskirts. I also liked that I bought it by the bolt with a 50% off coupon.  Here is another Cinderella dress I did. It is the same idea but without the underskirt.


Yes, I'm a bayou girl. It is so sticky and hot right now. I love the one you posted above! That is sooo darling! I've never bought muslin because I've never found it super cheap. I guess I need to look at Joann when I go. It certainly isn't cheap at my Hancock store.


Media is swarming my street. I don't even know if I can get to my doctors appt. Please don't look for me on the news.


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> What do you mean it is not lining up the snaps correctly? I have one, so I might be able to help.




I put the snap pieces into the rubbery rings and then onto their spots - then when I squeeze it together, the pointy things are sticking through in some places instead of into the bottom thingy.....like it has an overbite....


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> LOL Okay, trying again!
> 
> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!
> 
> Also,
> 
> Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!



The shorts came out cute. Nice idea. 

The pattern has a Jasmine look to it............... now I'll have to see if I can think of something.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!


I sure hope you get some relief and feel better soon.  I am so sorry about the neighbor's boy and I felt like crying just reading your post.  Prayers for your neighborhood and all the families.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aimeeg said:


> I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.


That is just beautiful!



emcreative said:


> What about this for the 8yo (I found it online and had it stashed away)


I sure wish I could applique so I could make this for TT but I suck so maybe someone else will create it.  Thanks for posting this fun picture.



minnie2 said:


> She was begging me for days to pic a tulip so I finally let her and she couldn't stop sniffing it!


Nikki is just adorable in the tunic and the flowers are pretty.  You did such a good job on the tunic. Sadly, no girls here so no tunic for us.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Emilee was named after my grandfather, Emil (German, of course) and my mom's middle name, Lee..so that's why we did the two e's
> 
> Mulan is her favorite princess.  She's an unconventional girl, she goes for Mulan, Pocahontas, etc...no castle and a white horse for her, she'll get there herself!
> (Of course over everything she'd want Twilight...but um maybe not the best thing for wearing to Disney!)


Give me a sec and I will have a present for Emilee.  BRB


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> I put the snap pieces into the rubbery rings and then onto their spots - then when I squeeze it together, the pointy things are sticking through in some places instead of into the bottom thingy.....like it has an overbite....


Can you take a pic of it?


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Can you take a pic of it?



Bummer -no, DH already  pulled it out and packaged it back up....


----------



## KARAJ

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, I'm a bayou girl. It is so sticky and hot right now. I love the one you posted above! That is sooo darling! I've never bought muslin because I've never found it super cheap. I guess I need to look at Joann when I go. It certainly isn't cheap at my Hancock store.
> 
> 
> Media is swarming my street. I don't even know if I can get to my doctors appt. Please don't look for me on the news.



I am so sorry, I hope everything turns out all right. I already saw the story on CBS news online. I hope all turns out OK with your neighbors and I will say a prayer for their other children.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I will make another one with the book cover after dinner.  I hope she likes it.  Don't forget to print it out in reverse or mirror image.  I use Avery transfer paper and if you use any other color t shirt but white use the dark transfer paper.  Cut around the letters.  That will be easy for you.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> Bummer -no, DH already  pulled it out and packaged it back up....


There might be something wrong with it. I only had that problem when once and that was because one of the pieces slipped just before I punched it down. If it is doing it all the time then I would ask to exchange it or get the money back.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

emcreative said:


> What about this for the 8yo (I found it online and had it stashed away)



Thank you I am saving this one.  I have not tried app. yet so I will need to play some before I make the actual outfits.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This is my favorite design.  I hope Emilee likes this one.  Follow the instructions as for the other shirt.


----------



## Cherlynn25

aimeeg said:


> Wendy- I used the simply sweet pattern. I altered the skirt and used Cinderella blue. I love how you can princessfy Carla's patterns.



Aimee it is great to have you back and posting pics, i always love your stuff. =)

sorry i havent been around much, life is crazy busy right now. love the little tinkerbelle outfits posted a page or so back, really cute. 

Anyone have a suggestion for an easy bag to make for my trip to epcot next week? going with ds for his 5th grade end of year trip, would like something kind of small, enough room for camera, wallet and maybe a bottle of water...


----------



## waltfans5

aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



That dress is super cute!  The dress is so pretty with her eyes.  That is exactly what I want to try to do.  I am going to try to make my girls sundress type costumes for MNSSHP in September.  They want to be Princess Tiana, Peter Pan (she loves it)  and The Queen of Hearts.  I hear it is super hot in September.


----------



## ireland_nicole

what about the messenger bag on ycmt?  it comes in small, medium and large and the directions are really simple (just bought it today for dd and ds's teacher gifts;  it seems pretty good and there's a flap w/ magnetic snap closure, so pretty secure, too.  and if you wanted the straps longer you could just measure what you needed.


----------



## eeyore3847

... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!

Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!













Lori


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.


Can you add this to the photobucket account? I love this and dont want to forget it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!


Adorable, one of a kind, so creative!

Toadstool- That is so sad about your neighbors and their child. Sounds like he isn't in a very happy home. I understand how it must be hard to "let go and let God" but these are the stretching times that make us stronger in life. Think of how Jesus loved those who were looking to destroy him. I'll be sure to say a prayer for you and for your nieghbors.


On another note- My Mom related this story to me that really bugged me. At my neice's birthday party there was a boy with Asper's disease....not sure if Im spelling it right, but they they have difficulty in social situations, playing with other kids, etc. Well his Mom was talking to my Mom and it saddened me to hear how she talked about her son. She told my Mom "Oh, he wigs out like twice a day, holds a teddybear and rocks back and forth and then wigs out again at the end of the day" etc. etc. It just made me so sad to hear a Mom refer to her child as "wigging out" The upside was that he was having a great time playing with the other kids. She is a single Mom with 4 children, Im sure that must be challenging.

PS. Is anyone else doing the pattern buy on FabricObsession- I put in for the village frock and the wanderings coat pattern- I REALLY want that coat pattern!

PPS. It has been 45-50 here today! WHERE is our May weather??? This is usually my favorite time of year because I love the weather when it's 70-78- not too hot and not too cold. Just damp and cool here. Guess its better than the humid 90s we had for 4 days a few weeks ago.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> I will make another one with the book cover after dinner.  I hope she likes it.  Don't forget to print it out in reverse or mirror image.  I use Avery transfer paper and if you use any other color t shirt but white use the dark transfer paper.  Cut around the letters.  That will be easy for you.


Love it but you cut off Emmett he is the cutest one!  



eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


super cute!  I love the Snoopy fabric!!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> super cute!  I love the Snoopy fabric!!!!!




Thank you soooo much... I have enough of the snoopy luckily to make one more set.. woo hoo!!! oh the mickey too.... jojo loves the sets.... she does not get to keep them.... but I am working on one for to keep now....
lori


----------



## mickeyjen

Whew...  you ladies move too fast!  I've been in lurker mode lately (I think I missed ALL of part 13!) because I haven't had time to sew.  I'm starting an apron for my SIL today, and then I have a huge list of things I need to get sewing on.  So glad I made it over to the new thread, can't believe its already page 12!!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today...





My personal opinion, it seems like our little ones deal with so much stress these days and have no idea how to deal with it (meaning kids in general, not any of our personal kids).  

And speaking of stress, I can see how this would be hard for you as well.  Take care of yourself, okay?


----------



## emcreative

twob4him said:


> So today at work during my lunch minutes ( I don't have an hour...I teach!),




LOL!  The last remnants of my teaching days seem to be that I can still use the restroom in less than 3 minutes total (with hand washing and a hallway walk to and from) and eat lunch in 10 minutes! LOL

*TOM*: Looks like you made a matching headband, too?  SO ADORABLE.  I'm now putting you on my list of "DADS THAT RAWK" right up near the top!


----------



## emcreative

longaberger_lara said:


> Do you happen to know what the pattern number is on this? I really like that for my 10 yo.



Sure thing!  It's Simplicity 2994 and comes in regular girls 8-16 and plus girls 8.5-16.5. 

I'm tempted to look and see if there's a Juniors or Womens similar to this, because it does look like something my teen would wear.  I've got a while before I can tackle something like this though.

I did look at beginner sewing machines at Walmart today!  Of course i told my husband and he rolled his eyes at me and said "What's the matter with the one you already have?"  The one I have is an old one I think I paid $5 for at a yard sale and it scares me! I've stored it and never touched it!


----------



## jenb1023

Sorry if this has been posted already but I am have not been able to keep up with this thread lately.

*I was at Michaels yesterday and all of their Disney ribbon that is normally $3.99 a spool (is that what it's called?) was on clearance for $1.00 a spool.  What a great buy!*

I bought some extras so if you don't have a Michaels near you or if yours is sold out PM me and I would be happy to send some your way.

Let me know if you need a better photo and I can take and post them tomorrow.


----------



## CastleCreations

sohappy said:


> .



Please PM me...I have a question for you...Lisa


----------



## emcreative

SallyfromDE said:


> The pattern has a Jasmine look to it............... now I'll have to see if I can think of something.




Oooh you're right...






I used the bottom of a McCall's pattern for the picture, but maybe even the EasyFit pants cut capri-length with loose elastic or a tighter cuff at the bottom?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> I did look at beginner sewing machines at Walmart today!  Of course i told my husband and he rolled his eyes at me and said "What's the matter with the one you already have?"  The one I have is an old one I think I paid $5 for at a yard sale and it scares me! I've stored it and never touched it!


It definitely sounds like you need a new one!


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I sure wish I could applique so I could make this for TT but I suck so maybe someone else will create it.  Thanks for posting this fun picture.



Hmm, you could use the paint fill feature on photoshop and make it an iron on, maybe?


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


>



OOh these are awsome!  I can't wait to show her, she's gonna go nuts! THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love these!  and Jojo's new hair is fab!  It's going to look super cute w/ a hair ribbon, too!


----------



## emcreative

Eeyore the dresses are so cute, and Jojo is fab as always!

I'm loving the Snoopy dress , it's perfect for a trip to Cedar Point!!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Oooh you're right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the bottom of a McCall's pattern for the picture, but maybe even the EasyFit pants cut capri-length with loose elastic or a tighter cuff at the bottom?




You are so neat with the editing type stuff. You really di have a talent!!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh! Such a great idea! I might just have to cut the fabric now.
> I do  have a pleater. Isn't there an heirloom type shop in your area?? There is one in Tyler for sure. I think they still offer a pleater service. My MIL used to do the pleater service there. She would pleat the fabric for anyone for a small fee. It is very easy!!! Especially picture smocking. You do the same stitch over and over again, and follow a graph much like cross stitching. I totally recommend A to Z of smocking from Austrailian smocking. I am mostly a self taught smocker(with a few question to smockers here and there) from that book. It has just about everything you need to know. It is a great book! Look into SAGA too. That is a guild that has meetings and they'll help you learn how to smock too. I think the website is www.smocking.org
> Let me know if that doesn't work.
> Okay, are you going to go to Market? I think I might be able to now. Hubby is home. Going to talk to him about it when he comes home from work and get a definite or not.
> I'll pm you when I figure it out for sure.
> 
> 
> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!



1.  I would LOVE to see your finished "children of the world" dress when you get it finished!

2.  I'm definitely wanting to go to market.  I wonder if they have smocking lessons there?  

3.  I am so sorry about the issues with your neighbor!  WOW.  I think I would be scared.  Is there any chance that you can move?  



twob4him said:


> So today at work during my lunch minutes ( I don't have an hour...I teach!),  I goggled "boutique childrens patterns". Well, one link led to another and I came upon this:
> 
> http://www.wildginger.com/products/patternmaster.htm
> 
> 
> I even checked out the free sample for childrens clothing! You type in the measurements, pick out the article of clothing (say a top or pants or a dress). Then you pick out every aspect of it....tons of choices!!! Then, it creates custom pattern pieces for you....made to your specifications. I am not sure if it tells you how to sew them together though...that is the catch. No good having a pattern without directions. There is a forum though so maybe there is help.
> 
> So what do you all think? The "childrens pattern master" is about $100 and goes from newborn to size 16 in everything.
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have any experience with this program or one similiar???*



that sound so cool!  Do you think you're gonna get it and try it out?  I'd love to know what the reviews are?



Jajone said:


> Does anyone know when the adult sized tunic is coming out? I have a great matchy outfit planned for DD and I.



I think this is in the works right now.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Media is swarming my street. I don't even know if I can get to my doctors appt. Please don't look for me on the news.



Wow, you must be freaked out!  How scary!  I sure hope things calm down soon!


----------



## emcreative

KARAJ said:


> You are so neat with the editing type stuff. You really di have a talent!!



See I look at that pic and it bugs me to distraction because I see what I should have taken the time to do differently, lol!  But I convinced myself to only spend 10 minutes trying it (I have a freelance job still waiting for me, but I haven't been feeling "computer artsy lately)

Thank you though!


----------



## lovesdumbo

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.


WOW!  Those are wonderful!  I love the AK ones and the Pop ones and the bowling shirts...um....I love them all!!!!!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa


Love the Minnie dresses!  Looks like you had a great time.  How cool that you met Teresa!



lynnanddbyz said:


> We just decided this weekend.  We can do the free dining in August this year I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited and SOOOOOOOO behind.  I need to get my but in gear.  I need outfits for 8 days for boys(AHHH).  They are older 12 and 8 so I am really going to have to think this out.  I am thinking pirate tshirts and maybe something for test track(my boys LOVE that ride).  PLEEEEAAASE help me come up with ideas.  I like the bowling shirts but I am scared of the buttons and collars.  I will have to check Carla's and see if she has an adult bowling shirt for my DS12.  Please wish me luck as I try to pull this together in exactly 90 days.  Oh and we are not telling the kids until just before we leave.


Congratulations!



aimeeg said:


> I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.


How cute!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!


Those are great!  Have a magical trip!!!



emcreative said:


> I am trying to come up with something to use the extra hotfix rhinestuds I'll have left.  Can you even tell who this is?


Love your Mulan design!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.


Adorable!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.


Beautiful!



*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!


How tragic and scary!  Good luck with your neck!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The headband was really easy to make. I made it in about 5 minutes before school because Leighanna was having a "bad hair day"!
> Here is a tut on how to make them! Hair band tutorial.


That looks really cute!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!


So cute!  She looks so happy in it!



eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Those are great!


----------



## *Toadstool*

KARAJ said:


> I am so sorry, I hope everything turns out all right. I already saw the story on CBS news online. I hope all turns out OK with your neighbors and I will say a prayer for their other children.


Thank you. I love knowing that prayers are being said.



eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Omgosh! So cute! Please tell me you just bought that Hello Kitty fabric?? I LOOOOVE Hello Kitty! Her haircut is really cute too. Snoopy outfit is so perfect! That is probably my favorite of the 3.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adorable, one of a kind, so creative!
> 
> Toadstool- That is so sad about your neighbors and their child. Sounds like he isn't in a very happy home. I understand how it must be hard to "let go and let God" but these are the stretching times that make us stronger in life. Think of how Jesus loved those who were looking to destroy him. I'll be sure to say a prayer for you and for your nieghbors.
> 
> 
> On another note- My Mom related this story to me that really bugged me. At my neice's birthday party there was a boy with Asper's disease....not sure if Im spelling it right, but they they have difficulty in social situations, playing with other kids, etc. Well his Mom was talking to my Mom and it saddened me to hear how she talked about her son. She told my Mom "Oh, he wigs out like twice a day, holds a teddybear and rocks back and forth and then wigs out again at the end of the day" etc. etc. It just made me so sad to hear a Mom refer to her child as "wigging out" The upside was that he was having a great time playing with the other kids. She is a single Mom with 4 children, Im sure that must be challenging.
> 
> PS. Is anyone else doing the pattern buy on FabricObsession- I put in for the village frock and the wanderings coat pattern- I REALLY want that coat pattern!
> 
> PPS. It has been 45-50 here today! WHERE is our May weather??? This is usually my favorite time of year because I love the weather when it's 70-78- not too hot and not too cold. Just damp and cool here. Guess its better than the humid 90s we had for 4 days a few weeks ago.


I wish it were easier to love your enemies. I try my best, but I really struggle with it.
That is really sad about the kid with Aspergers. One of my best friend's little boy has aspergers. She is such a loving mother and works with him so much. I would have been upset hearing that story too. I hope that just her words were cold and not her actions towards the child. 
I am thinking about those patterns too... but really.. Hannah probably only wore a coat 3 times this year.  The coat has little pockets on the inside or something like that though right? I remember seeing that and thinking it was adorable.. unless I am thinking of wrong pattern.
I like the village frock though.




emcreative said:


> My personal opinion, it seems like our little ones deal with so much stress these days and have no idea how to deal with it (meaning kids in general, not any of our personal kids).
> 
> And speaking of stress, I can see how this would be hard for you as well.  Take care of yourself, okay?


Thank you. I am still a bit freaked out. I had to go and pick up a prescription and it wasn't ready until 8 pm. Got home and it was getting dark and I go to open my door and there are teenage kids standing right on the side of my house in my yard. I was sooo scared. I asked them politely to leave my yard, and they did not like that much. I think I need a fence now.



jenb1023 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already but I am have not been able to keep up with this thread lately.
> 
> *I was at Michaels yesterday and all of their Disney ribbon that is normally $3.99 a spool (is that what it's called?) was on clearance for $1.00 a spool.  What a great buy!*


Thanks for posting. i will look at Michaels and see if we have any.


ireland_nicole said:


> oh my gosh, what a horrible situation!  Praying for both of your families, and your town.


Thanks.


MinnieVanMom said:


> I sure hope you get some relief and feel better soon.  I am so sorry about the neighbor's boy and I felt like crying just reading your post.  Prayers for your neighborhood and all the families.


Thanks..  


revrob said:


> 1.  I would LOVE to see your finished "children of the world" dress when you get it finished!
> 
> 2.  I'm definitely wanting to go to market.  I wonder if they have smocking lessons there?
> 
> 3.  I am so sorry about the issues with your neighbor!  WOW.  I think I would be scared.  Is there any chance that you can move?
> 
> Wow, you must be freaked out!  How scary!  I sure hope things calm down soon!


It has calmed down now. There is only one news reporter still here. He is walking up and down the street taking pictures. I guess he might not be a reporter. 
They might have smocking lessons there. They have pre-day classes that are very detailed. I will look into it... I'd love to take a smocking class with you. I haven't ever taken one, so I am sure I could learn something!
I don't think there is a chance we could move right now. I don't think we'd find a rent house for cheap enough to move into temporarily until we could buy a house. Rental properties here are insanely priced now for some reason.

I'm so thankful that my hubby is coming home tomorrow. Woo hoo!


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Love these!  and Jojo's new hair is fab!  It's going to look super cute w/ a hair ribbon, too!



Oh thanks and I agree that a hair ribbon would be perfect!



lovesdumbo said:


> Those are great!



Thank you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Omgosh! So cute! Please tell me you just bought that Hello Kitty fabric?? I LOOOOVE Hello Kitty! Her haircut is really cute too. Snoopy outfit is so perfect! That is probably my favorite of the 3.


oh sadly got it last year.. have not checked to see if they got it in this year or not... I love the snoopy too. got that fabric last fall.
Lori


----------



## PaulaSue

HAs anyone used a Cricut to cut their fabric? I just got mine a few weeks ago and one reason was to "copy" some of the ideas here for my girls.

IF so what levels do you use the blade at and what pressure?

Also what was the no sew glue called again?  Nancy's or Eileen's?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Okay - Got a Tunic done for Hannah (I figured the smaller size would be easy to try first - this is a 3/4 cut at the shortest length with short sleeves). The only part I really had a difficult time with was the side vents.....any tips for them? otherwise it went together great!! I love it - we will see how it fits!! DH is going over there on Wed am to fix their treehouse and will bring it over to have her try it on. If it works, Im thinking a pair of easy fit capirs out of the flower print to match!! Also, is there a reason not to stitch the hem of the sleeves into place before sewing up the sides instead of after? I also wasnt so great at the curved hem...any tips for that?






What do you think of this for a boy? When I emailed them  and showed the pattern, Tim of course wants one too - do you think the neck could be more of a V instead of a rounded V - he has a good point - he said it looks just like uncle billy's beach shirt from Mexico - and it really does!!! Thoughts on how to make it boyish?

Also, here is my try at the wristlet wallet/coin purse - still no closure - I think I have a defective pair of the snap tool plyer things.


----------



## 2cutekidz

PaulaSue said:


> HAs anyone used a Cricut to cut their fabric? I just got mine a few weeks ago and one reason was to "copy" some of the ideas here for my girls.
> 
> IF so what levels do you use the blade at and what pressure?
> 
> Also what was the no sew glue called again?  Nancy's or Eileen's?



It's Aleene's.  There's a whole line of glue.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Okay - Got a Tunic done for Hannah (I figured the smaller size would be easy to try first - this is a 3/4 cut at the shortest length with short sleeves). The only part I really had a difficult time with was the side vents.....any tips for them? otherwise it went together great!! I love it - we will see how it fits!! DH is going over there on Wed am to fix their treehouse and will bring it over to have her try it on. If it works, Im thinking a pair of easy fit capirs out of the flower print to match!! Also, is there a reason not to stitch the hem of the sleeves into place before sewing up the sides instead of after? I also wasnt so great at the curved hem...any tips for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this for a boy? When I emailed them  and showed the pattern, Tim of course wants one too - do you think the neck could be more of a V instead of a rounded V - he has a good point - he said it looks just like uncle billy's beach shirt from Mexico - and it really does!!! Thoughts on how to make it boyish?
> 
> Also, here is my try at the wristlet wallet/coin purse - still no closure - I think I have a defective pair of the snap tool plyer things.




I think you could use boyish colors and it would be great for a boy!

as far as the side vents go, I have to admit that I found myself not folding down the top part to a v - I folded the vent pieces out like it said and just stitched straight across.  It didn't really matter to me if the little v was there, and I thought it stitched easier for me.  However, I know that Carla worked really hard at making this pattern as close to the original creation that was made by Jennifer Paganelli and that was a detail that had been included by Jennifer.  I believe that is the reason it is written in that way in the pattern.

About the hem on the shirt, if you stitch up the hem, and then stitch the seam, there is a greater chance that the shirt won't line up straight at the hem.   However, if you stitch the seam first, and then hem, you know that where the seams meet at the hem will be perfect.

I love the wristlets, btw!  Very cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I just love JoJo's new do, we have the same cut.  But she so cute.  I love the outfits and how smart to be ready for the 4th.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> On another note- My Mom related this story to me that really bugged me. At my neice's birthday party there was a boy with Asper's disease....not sure if Im spelling it right, but they they have difficulty in social situations, playing with other kids, etc. Well his Mom was talking to my Mom and it saddened me to hear how she talked about her son. She told my Mom "Oh, he wigs out like twice a day, holds a teddybear and rocks back and forth and then wigs out again at the end of the day" etc. etc. It just made me so sad to hear a Mom refer to her child as "wigging out" The upside was that he was having a great time playing with the other kids. She is a single Mom with 4 children, Im sure that must be challenging.


Let me try to help others understand how it is for us.  The child had aspergars spectrum disorder.  It is just like autism and there really isn't much difference other than the key part of the DX being that with autism the child had to have no speech by 3 years.

It is spectrum because the child can be very high functioning or low functioning.  They can be verbal or non verbal.

Something happens as a parent.  Because the melt downs, tantrums and difficulties are just part of our normal life we become adjusted.  I don't know the mom but I can understand. It is her version of normal and what she said came out harsh but I know she didn't mean it that way.  It is very sad as that mom has suffered a loss.  She lost her little boy and she is coping with the aspergers child.  If your mom has a chance to see this mom again.  Ask her to just take a moment to talk to the mom.  It sounds like she is reaching out, although in a different way.  I think she may need to just talk about the wigging out, her life and her struggles.  It is very difficult and just being able to talk to someone means so much.  It is also very hard because unless you get it, you don't get it.  We are part of the club that no one wants to belong and no one should be in.  Our lives are forever changed and how we do things, things we say, think and do will never be the same.  That is the life with aspergers and autism.

Ok, sorry off my soap box, good nite all.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


>



I bought the same fabrics and a blue one that matches from Walmart because I thought it was so cute. Not sure what I am doing with it yet though. I think you top looks great though! the capri's would be really cute too.


----------



## kstgelais4

I finally found you!!!!
I had Nate's 4th Birthday party this weekend, and was soooo busy, I just spent the day catching up! I will post pics of the party tomorrow




2cutekidz said:


> I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.


my gosh!!! Look at how little she is!!!!! I remember this outfit Leslie! 



sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.


Freakin' Amazing!!!!
Would you mind sharing the Stitch image on the left! I have been looking for one just like that for the big give!!


----------



## PaulaSue

2cutekidz said:


> It's Aleene's.  There's a whole line of glue.



Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> I think you could use boyish colors and it would be great for a boy!
> 
> as far as the side vents go, I have to admit that I found myself not folding down the top part to a v - I folded the vent pieces out like it said and just stitched straight across.  It didn't really matter to me if the little v was there, and I thought it stitched easier for me.  However, I know that Carla worked really hard at making this pattern as close to the original creation that was made by Jennifer Paganelli and that was a detail that had been included by Jennifer.  I believe that is the reason it is written in that way in the pattern.
> 
> About the hem on the shirt, if you stitch up the hem, and then stitch the seam, there is a greater chance that the shirt won't line up straight at the hem.   However, if you stitch the seam first, and then hem, you know that where the seams meet at the hem will be perfect.
> 
> I love the wristlets, btw!  Very cute!



Im pretty sure I did the vents wrong  - lol - maybe when I did the initial stitching down them and across the hem?

So you did the sides first and then hemmed it at the end? I can see where that would work - i did have a bit of difficulty with it matching up at the bottom - 

Thanks for your help - I appreciate it!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love JoJo's new do, we have the same cut.  But she so cute.  I love the outfits and how smart to be ready for the 4th.
> 
> 
> Let me try to help others understand how it is for us.  The child had aspergars spectrum disorder.  It is just like autism and there really isn't much difference other than the key part of the DX being that with autism the child had to have no speech by 3 years.
> 
> It is spectrum because the child can be very high functioning or low functioning.  They can be verbal or non verbal.
> 
> Something happens as a parent.  Because the melt downs, tantrums and difficulties are just part of our normal life we become adjusted.  I don't know the mom but I can understand. It is her version of normal and what she said came out harsh but I know she didn't mean it that way.  It is very sad as that mom has suffered a loss.  She lost her little boy and she is coping with the aspergers child.  If your mom has a chance to see this mom again.  Ask her to just take a moment to talk to the mom.  It sounds like she is reaching out, although in a different way.  I think she may need to just talk about the wigging out, her life and her struggles.  It is very difficult and just being able to talk to someone means so much.  It is also very hard because unless you get it, you don't get it.  We are part of the club that no one wants to belong and no one should be in.  Our lives are forever changed and how we do things, things we say, think and do will never be the same.  That is the life with aspergers and autism.
> 
> Ok, sorry off my soap box, good nite all.



Thanks- you said it better than I could  especially today; let's just say it was interesting.  At least everyone's in bed for now.  Have a restful night, we'll talk to ya later


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Im pretty sure I did the vents wrong  - lol - maybe when I did the initial stitching down them and across the hem?
> 
> So you did the sides first and then hemmed it at the end? I can see where that would work - i did have a bit of difficulty with it matching up at the bottom -
> 
> Thanks for your help - I appreciate it!!




Ok, I may have misunderstood.  This is what I did.
1. fold the vent area back & press.
2.  fold the bottom hem up (at the bottom of the shirt), press & STITCH
3.  stitch sides from just the top part of the vent (but you need to fold the vent part back open so that you don't stitch it down yet) - sew through the end of the sleeves
4.  fold the vent section back down and top stitch them down (this is where I didn't do the little v - I went straight across)
5.  fold & hem the sleeves

Does that make sense at all?  I hope I'm not confusing you.


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> Ok, I may have misunderstood.  This is what I did.
> 1. fold the vent area back & press.
> 2.  fold the bottom hem up (at the bottom of the shirt), press & STITCH
> 3.  stitch sides from just the top part of the vent (but you need to fold the vent part back open so that you don't stitch it down yet) - sew through the end of the sleeves
> 4.  fold the vent section back down and top stitch them down (this is where I didn't do the little v - I went straight across)
> 5.  fold & hem the sleeves
> 
> Does that make sense at all?  I hope I'm not confusing you.



No no  you are totally helping me - BINGO number 3!!! I stitched them down initially - there is my problem!!! THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Jennia

eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These are all so cute!



jenb1023 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already but I am have not been able to keep up with this thread lately.
> 
> *I was at Michaels yesterday and all of their Disney ribbon that is normally $3.99 a spool (is that what it's called?) was on clearance for $1.00 a spool.  What a great buy!*
> 
> I bought some extras so if you don't have a Michaels near you or if yours is sold out PM me and I would be happy to send some your way.
> 
> Let me know if you need a better photo and I can take and post them tomorrow.



Ooooh, wish I had time to go to Michael's this week!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Hmm I wonder if I could talk DH into a trip to Michaels  Like I need more ribbon 

I love everything that has been posted from the Cowboy shorts to the Fancy Nancy outfit!  I have been in a funk and Shhh dont tell anyone but I havnt sewn anything in months (excepts those beads onto the girls tees and all the bows) 

I did it I started a Trip report  it is on my siggy


----------



## emcreative

Okay I think I'm totally losing my mind...

I swear I saw a shirt with this on it somewhere when I was looking for something else:






Of course I didn't bookmark what I found...

So, am I crazy?  Did I dream of it or what?  

Oh!  And I can't remember who was asking about the Disney Cuties Version of Stitch, but I DID find that when I was looking for something else, so maybe this will help? (I threw Lilo in for good measure, lol)


----------



## disneymommieof2

Another mom in my son's class shared this poem with us. She has a daughter with a developmental disability. I think it gives a good explanation of how a parent might feel. 

WELCOME TO HOLLAND

by
Emily Perl Kingsley.

c1987 by Emily Perl Kingsley. All rights reserved

I am often asked to describe the experience of raising a child with a disability - to try to help people who have not shared that unique experience to understand it, to imagine how it would feel. It's like this......

When you're going to have a baby, it's like planning a fabulous vacation trip - to Italy. You buy a bunch of guide books and make your wonderful plans. The Coliseum. The Michelangelo David. The gondolas in Venice. You may learn some handy phrases in Italian. It's all very exciting.

After months of eager anticipation, the day finally arrives. You pack your bags and off you go. Several hours later, the plane lands. The stewardess comes in and says, "Welcome to Holland."

"Holland?!?" you say. "What do you mean Holland?? I signed up for Italy! I'm supposed to be in Italy. All my life I've dreamed of going to Italy."

But there's been a change in the flight plan. They've landed in Holland and there you must stay.

The important thing is that they haven't taken you to a horrible, disgusting, filthy place, full of pestilence, famine and disease. It's just a different place.

So you must go out and buy new guide books. And you must learn a whole new language. And you will meet a whole new group of people you would never have met.

It's just a different place. It's slower-paced than Italy, less flashy than Italy. But after you've been there for a while and you catch your breath, you look around.... and you begin to notice that Holland has windmills....and Holland has tulips. Holland even has Rembrandts.

But everyone you know is busy coming and going from Italy... and they're all bragging about what a wonderful time they had there. And for the rest of your life, you will say "Yes, that's where I was supposed to go. That's what I had planned."

And the pain of that will never, ever, ever, ever go away... because the loss of that dream is a very very significant loss.

But... if you spend your life mourning the fact that you didn't get to Italy, you may never be free to enjoy the very special, the very lovely things ... about Holland.


----------



## emcreative

disneymommieof2 said:


> Another mom in my son's class shared this poem with us. She has a daughter with a developmental disability. I think it gives a good explanation of how a parent might feel.




Thanks for posting that, I think it does help others understand a bit of what it's like.

That story really helped me find a comfortable peace with my daughter's place on the spectrum.  This was my first cover story (and the picture is actually my second daughter, who isn't on the spectrum but has her own challenges)






A bit confusing since it's my birth firstname (my friends all call me Marah) and my last name before I got remarried, lol.


----------



## PrincessKell

WOWZA! I go away campin for a few days and come home to a new thread and page 11 at that!!  Well, in just a short 45 minutes it will be my 29th birthday! and do you know what I get to do on my birthday..... go see the divorce lawyers Oh joy! But I wont let that get me down. I plan on sewing.  It was cute Georgia wanted to stay home with me on my birthday to make it the "best birthday ever" hehe she is so darn sweet. 

So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school. 




here she is posing with her pengin she made at school


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Okay - Got a Tunic done for Hannah (I figured the smaller size would be easy to try first - this is a 3/4 cut at the shortest length with short sleeves). The only part I really had a difficult time with was the side vents.....any tips for them? otherwise it went together great!! I love it - we will see how it fits!! DH is going over there on Wed am to fix their treehouse and will bring it over to have her try it on. If it works, Im thinking a pair of easy fit capirs out of the flower print to match!! Also, is there a reason not to stitch the hem of the sleeves into place before sewing up the sides instead of after? I also wasnt so great at the curved hem...any tips for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this for a boy? When I emailed them  and showed the pattern, Tim of course wants one too - do you think the neck could be more of a V instead of a rounded V - he has a good point - he said it looks just like uncle billy's beach shirt from Mexico - and it really does!!! Thoughts on how to make it boyish?
> 
> Also, here is my try at the wristlet wallet/coin purse - still no closure - I think I have a defective pair of the snap tool plyer things.


Love both of the fabrics you used. Your tunic looks more like a regular shirt, and I like that. 



eeyore3847 said:


> oh sadly got it last year.. have not checked to see if they got it in this year or not... I love the snoopy too. got that fabric last fall.
> Lori


Aww.. I figured. I love HK. I wish I lived closer to a Hancocks so I could see when they put the new stuff out so I don't miss cute prints like that. I am assuming it was a Hancocks print? I've gotten a couple of cute HK stuff there.




emcreative said:


> Okay I think I'm totally losing my mind...
> 
> I swear I saw a shirt with this on it somewhere when I was looking for something else:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I didn't bookmark what I found...
> 
> So, am I crazy?  Did I dream of it or what?
> 
> Oh!  And I can't remember who was asking about the Disney Cuties Version of Stitch, but I DID find that when I was looking for something else, so maybe this will help? (I threw Lilo in for good measure, lol)


We need bigger cutie pictures.... if they are available. I guess we could blow those up.. is that how you guys do it?
I know how to blow them up.. just never thought of it. 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Another mom in my son's class shared this poem with us. She has a daughter with a developmental disability. I think it gives a good explanation of how a parent might feel.
> 
> WELCOME TO HOLLAND
> 
> by
> Emily Perl Kingsley.
> 
> c1987 by Emily Perl Kingsley. All rights reserved
> 
> I am often asked to describe the experience of raising a child with a disability - to try to help people who have not shared that unique experience to understand it, to imagine how it would feel. It's like this......
> 
> When you're going to have a baby, it's like planning a fabulous vacation trip - to Italy. You buy a bunch of guide books and make your wonderful plans. The Coliseum. The Michelangelo David. The gondolas in Venice. You may learn some handy phrases in Italian. It's all very exciting.
> 
> After months of eager anticipation, the day finally arrives. You pack your bags and off you go. Several hours later, the plane lands. The stewardess comes in and says, "Welcome to Holland."
> 
> "Holland?!?" you say. "What do you mean Holland?? I signed up for Italy! I'm supposed to be in Italy. All my life I've dreamed of going to Italy."
> 
> But there's been a change in the flight plan. They've landed in Holland and there you must stay.
> 
> The important thing is that they haven't taken you to a horrible, disgusting, filthy place, full of pestilence, famine and disease. It's just a different place.
> 
> So you must go out and buy new guide books. And you must learn a whole new language. And you will meet a whole new group of people you would never have met.
> 
> It's just a different place. It's slower-paced than Italy, less flashy than Italy. But after you've been there for a while and you catch your breath, you look around.... and you begin to notice that Holland has windmills....and Holland has tulips. Holland even has Rembrandts.
> 
> But everyone you know is busy coming and going from Italy... and they're all bragging about what a wonderful time they had there. And for the rest of your life, you will say "Yes, that's where I was supposed to go. That's what I had planned."
> 
> And the pain of that will never, ever, ever, ever go away... because the loss of that dream is a very very significant loss.
> 
> But... if you spend your life mourning the fact that you didn't get to Italy, you may never be free to enjoy the very special, the very lovely things ... about Holland.


Wow that is really touching. Thanks for posting.



PrincessKell said:


> WOWZA! I go away campin for a few days and come home to a new thread and page 11 at that!!  Well, in just a short 45 minutes it will be my 29th birthday! and do you know what I get to do on my birthday..... go see the divorce lawyers Oh joy! But I wont let that get me down. I plan on sewing.  It was cute Georgia wanted to stay home with me on my birthday to make it the "best birthday ever" hehe she is so darn sweet.
> 
> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school


Cute. Love the capris!!!


Totally OT...




I just saw this on www.clotilde.com


----------



## ibesue

PrincessKell said:


> WOWZA! I go away campin for a few days and come home to a new thread and page 11 at that!!  Well, in just a short 45 minutes it will be my 29th birthday! and do you know what I get to do on my birthday..... go see the divorce lawyers Oh joy! But I wont let that get me down. I plan on sewing.  It was cute Georgia wanted to stay home with me on my birthday to make it the "best birthday ever" hehe she is so darn sweet.
> 
> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school



*Happy Birthday!!!!!*

and sorry about the whole lawyer day....



*Toadstool* said:


> Love both of the fabrics you used. Your tunic looks more like a regular shirt, and I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this on www.clotilde.com



That is cute.  I used to be on another sewing board and one of the ladies was talking about getting a package in the mail.  It was some very nice high end quilting fabric.  She was in love, she played with, "fondled" it and so enjoying her new fabric, oh but in a "G" rated way!.  What she didn't know was that her DH was watching her.  He wanted to know why she loved her fabric more than him!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> That is cute.  I used to be on another sewing board and one of the ladies was talking about getting a package in the mail.  It was some very nice high end quilting fabric.  She was in love, she played with, "fondled" it and so enjoying her new fabric, oh but in a "G" rated way!.  What she didn't know was that her DH was watching her.  He wanted to know why she loved her fabric more than him!!!


Haha.. that is a great story.


----------



## *Toadstool*

*Happy Birthday Kelly!*


----------



## Tanzanite

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa



Wow loveley photos cute kids very nice i notice on your Disboards name picture of Mary with your daughter did you make the dress its so cute do you have more photos thank you


----------



## carrie6466

disneymommieof2 said:


> Another mom in my son's class shared this poem with us. She has a daughter with a developmental disability. I think it gives a good explanation of how a parent might feel.
> 
> WELCOME TO HOLLAND
> 
> by
> Emily Perl Kingsley.
> 
> c1987 by Emily Perl Kingsley. All rights reserved



This is great, I remember receiving this in my initial packet when DD first entered the special ed. program in our school district.

On a side note, I can't believe how fast this thread is moving!


----------



## emcreative

Okay I'm stumped...other than a crown, what would be a BOY APPROPRIATE image to put on some shorts for a "Prince"?


----------



## karebear1

PaulaSue said:


> HAs anyone used a Cricut to cut their fabric? I just got mine a few weeks ago and one reason was to "copy" some of the ideas here for my girls.
> 
> IF so what levels do you use the blade at and what pressure?
> 
> Also what was the no sew glue called again?  Nancy's or Eileen's?



Has someone summonsed the Queen???

here are a couple of resources for fabric cutting on the cricut. As always... practice with scraps first and try, try again:

http://www.psychomoms.com/Cricut/ClassProjects/CuttingFabric/FabricTips.pdf

I'll come back with more later!


----------



## aksunshine

I found you! Man, less than 48 hrs and already to page 15! Good grief!


----------



## Haganfam5

Tanzanite said:


> Wow loveley photos cute kids very nice i notice on your Disboards name picture of Mary with your daughter did you make the dress its so cute do you have more photos thank you



Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments! I haven't posted as much as I would like because I flew home with a nice sinus infection and the plane did a number on my ear! 

Anyway, I will have to put together a little trippy, thingy,  nothing too elaborate. I just have so many great pictures to share with you all.


Most of the time my kids wore the customs I made. We had one HSM day and those I bought from Target. The last day was a combo of what I made and what extras we bought with us.





As for the Mary Poppins. I hope eveyone doesn't get tired of seeing it on here. THis will be the third time I've posted it.  Yes, I made it for our trip last year. I also put together a little something for my daughter to wear this year that wasn't so elaborate.















THis years:




WOW! I just realized that I forgot to put on the little red bow-ties on her skirt!!!! How did I forget that! Oh, I am upset now!!!!  

Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymommieof2 said:


> Another mom in my son's class shared this poem with us. She has a daughter with a developmental disability. I think it gives a good explanation of how a parent might feel.
> 
> WELCOME TO HOLLAND
> 
> by
> Emily Perl Kingsley.
> 
> c1987 by Emily Perl Kingsley. All rights reserved
> 
> I am often asked to describe the experience of raising a child with a disability - to try to help people who have not shared that unique experience to understand it, to imagine how it would feel. It's like this......
> 
> When you're going to have a baby, it's like planning a fabulous vacation trip - to Italy. You buy a bunch of guide books and make your wonderful plans. The Coliseum. The Michelangelo David. The gondolas in Venice. You may learn some handy phrases in Italian. It's all very exciting.
> 
> After months of eager anticipation, the day finally arrives. You pack your bags and off you go. Several hours later, the plane lands. The stewardess comes in and says, "Welcome to Holland."
> 
> "Holland?!?" you say. "What do you mean Holland?? I signed up for Italy! I'm supposed to be in Italy. All my life I've dreamed of going to Italy."
> 
> But there's been a change in the flight plan. They've landed in Holland and there you must stay.
> 
> The important thing is that they haven't taken you to a horrible, disgusting, filthy place, full of pestilence, famine and disease. It's just a different place.
> 
> So you must go out and buy new guide books. And you must learn a whole new language. And you will meet a whole new group of people you would never have met.
> 
> It's just a different place. It's slower-paced than Italy, less flashy than Italy. But after you've been there for a while and you catch your breath, you look around.... and you begin to notice that Holland has windmills....and Holland has tulips. Holland even has Rembrandts.
> 
> But everyone you know is busy coming and going from Italy... and they're all bragging about what a wonderful time they had there. And for the rest of your life, you will say "Yes, that's where I was supposed to go. That's what I had planned."
> 
> And the pain of that will never, ever, ever, ever go away... because the loss of that dream is a very very significant loss.
> 
> But... if you spend your life mourning the fact that you didn't get to Italy, you may never be free to enjoy the very special, the very lovely things ... about Holland.



That poem has been a lifesaver for me; we were given it soon after our son was born, and it was amazing to hear someone verbalize what we were feeling but couldn't articulate- we were feeling too much.  I now give it to people who have just gotten a diagnosis, and also to "typical" families who are trying to understand why we feel "different" and sometimes isolated from them.  Thanks for posting, it's one of my favorites.



PrincessKell said:


> WOWZA! I go away campin for a few days and come home to a new thread and page 11 at that!!  Well, in just a short 45 minutes it will be my 29th birthday! and do you know what I get to do on my birthday..... go see the divorce lawyers Oh joy! But I wont let that get me down. I plan on sewing.  It was cute Georgia wanted to stay home with me on my birthday to make it the "best birthday ever" hehe she is so darn sweet.
> 
> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school



Cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> Love both of the fabrics you used. Your tunic looks more like a regular shirt, and I like that.
> 
> 
> Aww.. I figured. I love HK. I wish I lived closer to a Hancocks so I could see when they put the new stuff out so I don't miss cute prints like that. I am assuming it was a Hancocks print? I've gotten a couple of cute HK stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> We need bigger cutie pictures.... if they are available. I guess we could blow those up.. is that how you guys do it?
> I know how to blow them up.. just never thought of it.
> 
> 
> Wow that is really touching. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> Cute. Love the capris!!!
> 
> 
> Totally OT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this on www.clotilde.com


Love, love, love that!


emcreative said:


> Okay I'm stumped...other than a crown, what would be a BOY APPROPRIATE image to put on some shorts for a "Prince"?


How about a white horse?  The prince always seems to have one of those; or a scepter, or a sword and shield?


Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments! I haven't posted as much as I would like because I flew home with a nice sinus infection and the plane did a number on my ear!
> 
> Anyway, I will have to put together a little trippy, thingy,  nothing too elaborate. I just have so many great pictures to share with you all.
> 
> 
> Most of the time my kids wore the customs I made. We had one HSM day and those I bought from Target. The last day was a combo of what I made and what extras we bought with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Mary Poppins. I hope eveyone doesn't get tired of seeing it on here. THis will be the third time I've posted it.  Yes, I made it for our trip last year. I also put together a little something for my daughter to wear this year that wasn't so elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I just realized that I forgot to put on the little red bow-ties on her skirt!!!! How did I forget that! Oh, I am upset now!!!!
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!



Too cute!  Can't wait to hear more about your trip!  I loved the epcot custom, too; really adorable.


----------



## snubie

Haganfam5 said:


>



I think I saw you last week.  I recognize that skirt as one I saw getting on the boat to Epcot from the Beach Club.  We were getting off at Beach Club to go to Cape May for dinner on Mother's Day.  It was around 5pm.  I did not recognize the outfits as ones posted here so I did not say hi at that time.

We got back Saturday night and have just been recooperating ever since.  Boy, it was hot last week in Orlando.


----------



## Clutterbug

Wow, I was gone away this weekend and looks like you were all just as chatty as usual.  Hopefully I will find some time today to get caught up on the new thread.

Last night I finally finished the Sophie tunic that I cut out last week.  Megan and I both really like it.  Sorry the pictures aren't great, she was in the mood to pose on the way out the door this morning, so I grabbed the opportunity - who knows when I'll get another one.   Wyatt even wanted in on the action.


----------



## Stephres

sohappy said:


>



Stacy you are awesome! You are going to have the two best dressed boys at disney, for sure! Can't wait to see it all completed.



*Toadstool* said:


> Someone on etsy has some mickey balloon designs for sale. I copied them for the shirt I did. They are teeny tiny mickey balloons though. I like your version of the huge ones. I agree.. Vida would be adorable! What a great party outfit.



 See, even when I think I am original I am not! Oh well...



my*2*angels said:


> STEPH!!!!  I love Megan's outfit!  That is just too cute!  And CONGRATS to Jacob!  WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!



billwendy said:


> Question for those of you who have the Tunic Pattern - would 1 beach towel be enough to make a size 3, 6, 8 (one towel for each shirt)??? I havent purchased it yet and not sure if I will buy it just yet if Im not making beach cover ups for this weekend.



Maybe for the little sizes but I am not sure about the 8. You need enough for the front, back, two sleeves and two facings. I would guess you need two beach towels. I am planning on making one, so maybe we can figure it out together.

I'm sorry I didn't get right back to you about the snap thingee. It really sounds like you got a bad one. You do have to follow the directions exactly but I haven't had a problem with it except for those decorative snaps are a big finicky.



MouseTriper said:


> Steph.......I LOVE this outfit...i mean I LOVE it!!!!  You ROCK girl!!!  Megan is so cute...happy birthday to her.  Oh and tell Jacob way to go.....MVP....AWESOME!!!!



Thank you!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Steph, Megan looks so cute in her birthday outfit!  I better not let Leighanna see that one!  She'll expect me to make her one too!  Congrats to Jacob!



I think Leighanna needs a mickey balloon outfit, you can whip one right up can't you? 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> What a great idea to make mickey balloons birthday outfit!  I love it.  When is her birthday?



Sunday! I haven't bought her a single present yet!  We were planning on getting the gift card thing from Disney on her birthday and letting her pick out her own present, but I should get her something!



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE it, Steph!! It's so creative and cute!  Megan looks adorable!
> 
> I am so proud of Jacob getting the MVP award, too!!
> 
> Didn't you get my text message?



1) Thank you!

2) Thank you again!

3) 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Those Jammies are too cute and he is so handsome.  Is it harder when they get older to make things they will wear?  One day Hunter won't put on skirts anylonger.
> 
> I will try to get a shirt but if I can't I will write.  I might go to the city for work supplies...again and if I do I can get the paper and shirt.  If I don't have it by next Monday I will write for sure.



Yes, it is much harder now that he is older. He asked me to make him camo shorts for first day of school and I think he wore them one day and that was it. He is worried about fitting in and homemade clothes are too different. Luckily Megan could care less about fitting in!

Do let me know if you need any help. I don't sign up for a lot of gives so I am available to help out last minute.



minnie2 said:


>



This is one of my favorite pictures of Nikki. I really like her in pink.



DisneyMOM09 said:


>



Cute! I love these, it's perfect for both of them!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.



Yeah, it shouldn't be huge but definitely roomy like a tunic should be. I used Megan's chest size and mine fit perfectly.

Tom, that is so cute, I really like it over the leggings.



*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today...



I am so sorry! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



She is so precious, that smile is infectious! Great job on her Fancy Nancy outfit!



billwendy said:


>



Cute! I am sure you could boy it up, pick masculine fabric and put the facings on the inside. Glad Shannon could help with the vent problem. I rush through things but if you follow her directions carefully it works great.

Sorry about the problems with the snaps. The look cute though!



PrincessKell said:


>



There's our peach! She looks adorable in her new clothes!



Haganfam5 said:


>



I love this photo: really great shot! We can never have too much of that Mary Poppins dress: it is a masterpiece!

Ok, I need to get sewing today so I can show off more too! I have had a rough couple of weeks so the support I get from my friends is immeasurable, thank you.


----------



## ericalynn1979

karebear1 said:


> Has someone summonsed the Queen???
> 
> here are a couple of resources for fabric cutting on the cricut. As always... practice with scraps first and try, try again:
> 
> 
> I'll come back with more later!



Ohhh, thank you so much!! I've been lurking checking out the clothes to get ideas, and was thinking the same thing myself about using my cricut to cut out appliques.


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love JoJo's new do, we have the same cut.  But she so cute.  I love the outfits and how smart to be ready for the 4th.



oh thank you! 




Jennia said:


> These are all so cute!



Thanks!


Lori


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!



Very cute!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



Sooo cute!  Now you have me wanting to make a Cindy sundress for my 3 yr old. 



*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!



 Yikes! That's scary.  I remember how bad things were for a while after the Westside shooting in Jonesboro.  I can't imagine living next door to that family.  I would be wanting to move too.  It's a good possibility that they will end up moving though.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Oh my word I was so busy with my guest this weekend that I missed the move. Arg, No I have to get caught up. I made it though. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Sooo cute!  I really like that Hello Kitty fabric!  Jojo's hair looks cute like that.



emcreative said:


> Oooh you're right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the bottom of a McCall's pattern for the picture, but maybe even the EasyFit pants cut capri-length with loose elastic or a tighter cuff at the bottom?



That's really cute!  I wonder if dd5 would wear that??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> WOWZA!
> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school


She is just too cute and great eye contact with the camera.  I love it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> Okay - Got a Tunic done for Hannah (I figured the smaller size would be easy to try first - this is a 3/4 cut at the shortest length with short sleeves). The only part I really had a difficult time with was the side vents.....any tips for them? otherwise it went together great!! I love it - we will see how it fits!! DH is going over there on Wed am to fix their treehouse and will bring it over to have her try it on. If it works, Im thinking a pair of easy fit capirs out of the flower print to match!! Also, is there a reason not to stitch the hem of the sleeves into place before sewing up the sides instead of after? I also wasnt so great at the curved hem...any tips for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this for a boy? When I emailed them  and showed the pattern, Tim of course wants one too - do you think the neck could be more of a V instead of a rounded V - he has a good point - he said it looks just like uncle billy's beach shirt from Mexico - and it really does!!! Thoughts on how to make it boyish?
> 
> Also, here is my try at the wristlet wallet/coin purse - still no closure - I think I have a defective pair of the snap tool plyer things.


Wendy,  The tunic is very cute.  Could you make one for yourself and wear it to work?  Is it allowed?  It looks like a fun shirt.  Love the wristlets but don't have a clue.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute!
> 
> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.


Tom, she sure is growing up fast!  It seems like she looks more mature from just the trip to Disney.  Great top.


----------



## eeyore3847

100AcrePrincess said:


> Sooo cute!  I really like that Hello Kitty fabric!  Jojo's hair looks cute like that.




oh thanks... She woke up this am and I looked at her hair and I really like it more and more each day......


----------



## tricia

lynnanddbyz said:


> Those shirts are amazing!!!!!!!!!  You are truly inspiring me.
> We just decided this weekend.  We can do the free dining in August this year     I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited and SOOOOOOOO behind.  I need to get my but in gear.  I need outfits for 8 days for boys(AHHH).  They are older 12 and 8 so I am really going to have to think this out.  I am thinking pirate tshirts and maybe something for test track(my boys LOVE that ride).  PLEEEEAAASE help me come up with ideas.  I like the bowling shirts but I am scared of the buttons and collars.  I will have to check Carla's and see if she has an adult bowling shirt for my DS12.  Please wish me luck as I try to pull this together in exactly 90 days.  Oh and we are not telling the kids until just before we leave.



Sounds familiar.  We are taking my DSs ages 12 an 8 for free dining at the end of Sept. and are not telling them any time soon either.



DisneyMOM09 said:


>



Very cute.  Love the style of the top.



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



Really sweet.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute!
> 
> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.



Adorable.  Love it with the leggings like that.  And thanks for the link for the headband.  Think I will have to make one for my neice.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!



Looks great.



aimeeg said:


>



such a cute little Cinderella 



eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



All gorgeous as usual Lori, but I really like the Snoopy one. 



billwendy said:


>



Looks great Wendy, and I agree, it would be good for a boy with some more boyish material.



PrincessKell said:


>



Cute capris, and great poses Peach.



Haganfam5 said:


> As for the Mary Poppins. I hope eveyone doesn't get tired of seeing it on here. THis will be the third time I've posted it.  Yes, I made it for our trip last year. I also put together a little something for my daughter to wear this year that wasn't so elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I just realized that I forgot to put on the little red bow-ties on her skirt!!!! How did I forget that! Oh, I am upset now!!!!
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!



Love the Epcot skirt too.  And I could never get sick of your original Mary Poppins.  This years is good to, simple, but effective.




Clutterbug said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Okay I'm stumped...other than a crown, what would be a BOY APPROPRIATE image to put on some shorts for a "Prince"?



Frog (prince)?? I also liked the white horse idea.


----------



## eeyore3847

tricia said:


> All gorgeous as usual Lori, but I really like the Snoopy one.



Thank you.... I like the shoopy too... it turned out way cute!

Lori


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Good Mornig everyone!

I have a long term project in mind. My cousin Maggie grew up with a Snoopy blanket that she completely wore out and had only a small piece left as an adult. Well, she went to college for - I am not sure how to say it but she can make her own fabric, dye it, do all kinds of things with it, can make jewelery too (she made my girls really cute stuffed animals for Christmas) - for Christmas she made my aunt(her mom) a pendant with the last little scrap that had any color left in it of her Snoopy blanket. I want to collect some snoopy material to start putting it away to make her a snoopy blanket for when she has a baby. So if anyone has any scraps they could send me - they don't have to be squares, they could even be strips ir just left over cuttings - I would greatly appreciate it. I have not been able to find any snoopy - I found the Peanuts gang at Walmart though. Her blanket was just Snoopy. Thanks, 
Carol


----------



## sweetstitches

warning:  gripping and possible triggers ahead; feel free to skip


I'm not quite to the end of the last thread, but thought I should post before my quotes get so long I can't remember them.

It's been a tough couple of days here.  I found out Friday that my uncle died.  It was unexpected.  He went in for a simple out patient procedure.  He told his daughter that he had a funny feeling before the surgery, but decided to go through with it.  He died on the table.  My cousins are taking it really hard.

All the deaths in my family seem harder on me now that both my parents are gone.  I feel like I'm losing the ties to my dad's family (if that makes any sense.)

We've been having MAJOR problems with comcast for the past 2 weeks.  First our internet kept going in and out.  They finally replaced the router on Friday, but that knocked out all our extended basic channels and HBO (even though Comcast says they have nothing to do with each other.  We got the HBO back, but it took MANY LONG phone calls to Comcast (including a couple of supervisors) andd another tech visit to find someone who could give us back our missing channels; then the router went out AGAIN!  

Right now, everything is working so I'm trying to get caught back up here.

It's sunny here today (and the next couple of days) which is good because we couldn't get the contractor out to look at the window/roof until Friday afternoon.  I don't know when they are going to be able to come back and fix it though.  ugh.

I know that these are all VERY minor things, but my stress level is really high, so I think everything is bothering me more than it should.

Oh, and late night and this morning my oldest has a mystery rash.  It looks like an allergic rash--I have no idea to what.   He hasn't been anywhere, eaten anything new, worn anything new, used any new product.......  I REALLY hope it isn't any of his meds.  He took them this morning, and the rash isn't any worse, so I'm hoping that it's not his meds.  He's my special needs kiddo, and trying to figure out which drug it was would be a nightmare.

Also, someone asked about my machine.  (I lost the quote.)  I have a Innovis 4500D.  I LOVE it.  I really couldn't love it more.  

When I made the appliques for Disney, I was still using my Pfaff 7570.  I had only used the 4500D for embroidery up to that point, and had never tried to sew on it.    In the middle of the appliques, I started having major problems with the pfaff, so I had to switch to the brother.  I couldn't believe the difference.  I loved the way the pfaff sewed, so I didn't want to give it up, but it was SO MUCH easier on the brother!  The satin stiches were even smoother and it seemed to feed the fabric even better.

I never had any lessons on the machine.   It's pretty easy to figure out; although I'm sure I would benefit from lessons.  I was equal distance from 2 stores, and the one I bought it from (it was a floor model) was over $1000 cheaper than the other.  The store I didn't buy it from, had scheduled lessons that came with the machine.  The store I did buy it from, doesn't have scheduled lessons/classes, but will give you one-one-one lessons for life.  At first, I was so overwhelmed that I didn't know what I needed help with, iykwim?   The saleslady had shown my how to thread and wind the bobbin, but that was all.  It's pretty easy to figure out though.

I wanted this machine for YEARS, and DH bought it for me for our anniversary last May.  (We don't usually exchange gifts.)  I really thought I'd use it more last year.  My oldest had a REALLY tough year.  We had moved in Dec., and he's finally now (after almost 1 1/2 years) starting to adjust to the move.   I hope that this summer I can really find time to sew more again.

I still haven't found those first communion pictures, but will look again today.  I did verify that our digital pictures didn't start until August of that year and her communion was in May.  Unfortunately, they weren't scrapped yet, and my photos are really in order.  





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile- the "frosting" is attached with fabric glue, since it had to leave today I also added a strip of stitch witchery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.



I'm wondering if you've already had the baby?  Hope I get caught up reading today.

Your dd is gorgeous and I love the purse and dress.  Gosh, what little girl wouldn't love that purse; it's so cute!



2cutekidz said:


> How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.



I love seeing boy things.  Those are very original and cute.




emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick run-by posting.  I have been going literally for the last 15 hours for my daughter Hannah's dress recital today.  Between hair, makeup, pictures, dress rehearsal, costume changes, quick dinner and then the show (and doing her costume changes) I feel like I haven't had time to breathe!
> 
> I did think of y'all though. The theme of the show was "A Trip to Disney." I kept thinking y'all could have done MUCH better on the costumes than the store ones they had to wear.  I didn't even understand what some of them had to do with Disney. This was ballet's Alice in Wonderland (Just a backstage snapshot, it will be a while before the portraits come in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was hip hop's High School Musical (and Hannah clowning in the wings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither seemed quite right to me, but what do I know?
> 
> Hope y'all had a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> Marah




Your daughter is lovely.  Looks like she was having a great time!




HeatherSue said:


> CarlaC also makes a festive vest pattern that's really easy.  I made Sawyer a cow print one for a Woody outfit that turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always CarlaC's raglan pattern, too.  It comes with a hood option.
> 
> I make a lot of appliqued t-shirts for Sawyer and sometimes appliqued jeans/shorts to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me an excuse to post pictures of Sawyer!



Everything's cute, but I LOVE the Dumbo.  Don't remember seeing that one before.




mirandag819 said:


> Thanks.... DD spotted the fabric and asked for a 101 dalmations outfit, I love that everything is Disney with her too! I had to laugh a little the other day when her MawMaw said she got her a tumbalina (sp) costume and Taylor said, "who's that? Is she Disney? No, then I don't know her"
> 
> I have been loving stripwork, It seems I keep find like 3 or 4 prints that I love together and that has been the easiest way for me to combine them. I did the 3 different zebra prints and love it, so I figured I would try stripwork with the doggie prints too.
> 
> I do my embroidery on the Brother PE-700 II.
> 
> DH loves the pics of her in her new outfits, but he keeps accusing me of buying them. When I bought 2 customs for our trip in August and told him I needed 18 more he joked that I better learn to sew if I wanted more.  (apparently he doesn't get the concept of spending $150-200 on an outfit she will wear once) Since he hasn't been here to see me sewing them he really thinks I am buying them and claiming to have sewn them. I am going to have to start taking pictures in between making them to show him. I guess it is a nice compliment though, and I can see where he is coming from. When we first started dating and he needed patches sewn on to one of his uniforms I did it by hand and it fell off the first time he wore it.
> 
> He was active duty when we met, he was active for 6 years and he has been in the reserves for 6 years now.... this is his 2nd deployment as a reservist (his first since DD was born). This one is starting to get rough, it is great having DD to keep me company, but man I really realize how helpful he was with her and it so much more work these days. Plus on his last deployment DH's brother would help me with some of the stuff DH did (cut the grass, small repairs, changing air filters, ect.). Well this time my BIL is deployed too, it is getting old having to find a baby sitter to watch DD so I can cut the grass. DD hates the word Iraq.... her daddy is there, and both of her uncles (DH's brother, and my sister got married this year and he went to Iraq within a few months). This thread and sewing has been real helpful this time though, it is a much better way to put off the stuff I should be doing around the house in the evenings after work.




I'm missing some quotes.  You did a fantastic job on the Dalmatians dress.  No wonder you're hubby thought you had bought a custom.  You'll be selling next!

It must be so hard to have a spouse deployed.  I can't even imagine.  My heart really goes out to all of you military families.  I hate it when Mark travels, and he's usually only gone a week or two at a time.  I'm so grateful for the sacrifice that both you and your husband are making for this country.  I really don't think that can ever be said enough. 



Stephres said:


> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!



Congratulations to Jacob!  You have a future heart-breaker there!
You're going to have to beat the girls off with a stick.




Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!



That turned out really sweet!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Who is Kasandria? I was reading your blog and I have to say that it is wonderful.


----------



## pixidustmom

So being new I thought I would share a photo of my family so you can see who I am planning on making things for. 
It's my grandson Tristen, My DD Brittany, DD Katy and my self. I skipped the DH as he isn't coming along anything Disney. He is a hater.


----------



## sweetstitches

Okay, I caught up on #13, but haven't started reading #14 yet.  




MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.



Very cute, and Hunter is a great sport!



MinnieVanMom said:


>




I love this photo of the two of you.




*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was going to wear the Cinderella dress that my mom and I made her for DW this morning to church. We had a bit of an accident on our way out of the door. It was raining and I slipped on the front steps and fell all the way down the steps taking Hannah down with me. My neck, back, and booty are killing me!




I hope you are feeling better!  That sounds terrible.

Your Cindie dress is fantastic!  That's a hard plate to find.  It usually goes for big bucks on 

(This wasn't the photo I meant to quote to show off the dress, but it's cute!)




MinnieVanMom said:


> On the current big give I noticed the last girl Allie didn't have but 1 thing made for her so I put this design together from the template by rumbleytumbly on the disign board.  Big problem for me, the closest store with shirts is 2 hours each way and I may not go to the city in time.
> 
> I think I will do her name in pink instead.  She said her favourite colours are pink and lime green.



You are really becoming the photoshop expert, April.  Love it.




emcreative said:


> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!



They turned out great, and I'm sure he's going to have a blast wearing them.


----------



## Haganfam5

snubie said:


> I think I saw you last week.  I recognize that skirt as one I saw getting on the boat to Epcot from the Beach Club.  We were getting off at Beach Club to go to Cape May for dinner on Mother's Day.  It was around 5pm.  I did not recognize the outfits as ones posted here so I did not say hi at that time.
> 
> We got back Saturday night and have just been recooperating ever since.  Boy, it was hot last week in Orlando.



NO WAY!!! OMG! That was soooo me! We were headed back to Epcot for our 6:00 Tutto Italia mother's day dinner!  I didn't post those outfits because I wanted to save a couple for when I got back.  Now I wish I would have! IT would have been great meeting another Diser. WOW! What a small world Disney is. That's too funny.  Teresa said she recognized Julia (my d5)-because of the outfit and the heels! She wore them everyday!  

here is a pic from dinner that night:





Here is one from earlier in the day of all 3 of mine:





And yes, was it hot or what?  I think we had 100 degrees one day and it felt like it every other day!  We can't complain though because they are getting rained on this entire week!  At least we were able to use the Beach Club pools everyday.  Now we know what August is going to feel like!

Oh, and while we are on the subject of heat. Here is Julia watching Beauty and the Beast. It was like an oven in there! It had to be 110 degrees! We were sweating just sitting there.  I think that was one of the hottest days we had:





I was so glad I made everything pretty light weight for them. Now for August.........


----------



## ibesue

carrie6466 said:


> On a side note, I can't believe how fast this thread is moving!



I know, I was away for the weekend too!  It has taken me this long to catch up!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!



I love all your pictures!!  Looks like you had a great time!  And lucky ducky, you got to meet up with Teresa!  And almost got to meet up with Snubie!  See there is a reason to "preview" your sets!  Last year, just after I joined this thread, we were at Disneyland and saw a couple of Dis'ers.  But I didn't have the nerve to go up and say HI!  Now I will!! 




Stephres said:


> Stacy you are awesome! You are going to have the two best dressed boys at disney, for sure! Can't wait to see it all completed.
> 
> See, even when I think I am original I am not! Oh well...
> 
> 
> Ok, I need to get sewing today so I can show off more too! I have had a rough couple of weeks so the support I get from my friends is immeasurable, thank you.



I am sorry its been a rough couple of weeks.  Anything we can do to help?  
Stacy, those T's and shirts are so cute.  I cannot believe how much work you have put into them already!!  One of the digitizers recently did the peace, love, mickey head.  I thought that would be so cute for a big give boy!   And Steph, I have asked 2 digitizers to do the mickey head balloons!  Well, I asked if they could do a bouquet of mickey head flowers!!  I think its a great idea! And I didn't think of it, my DD wanted it for DGD! 



sweetstitches said:


> warning:  gripping and possible triggers ahead; feel free to skip
> 
> It's been a tough couple of days here.  I found out Friday that my uncle died.  It was unexpected.  He went in for a simple out patient procedure.  He told his daughter that he had a funny feeling before the surgery, but decided to go through with it.  He died on the table.  My cousins are taking it really hard.
> 
> All the deaths in my family seem harder on me now that both my parents are gone.  I feel like I'm losing the ties to my dad's family (if that makes any sense.)
> 
> I'm wondering if you've already had the baby?  Hope I get caught up reading today.
> 
> It must be so hard to have a spouse deployed.  I can't even imagine.  My heart really goes out to all of you military families.  I hate it when Mark travels, and he's usually only gone a week or two at a time.  I'm so grateful for the sacrifice that both you and your husband are making for this country.  I really don't think that can ever be said enough.



 on having a bad week.  You know all the little stuff does add up until you are so stressed!  

Has she had the baby???  I was thinking its less than a week now!  Maybe we have a new little diser???

And I agree with our deployed military families.  My son in law is in the Navy and I am also grateful for all he does and the sacrifices their family has to make.  Luckily I am in a position to be able to help them when he is gone.  



pixidustmom said:


> So being new I thought I would share a photo of my family so you can see who I am planning on making things for.
> It's my grandson Tristen, My DD Brittany, DD Katy and my self. I skipped the DH as he isn't coming along anything Disney. He is a hater.


Awww, what a beautiful family you have!


----------



## casnider

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.





PLEASE TEACH ME YOUR SECRET.  THOSE ARE GREAT


----------



## ibesue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Good Mornig everyone!
> 
> I have a long term project in mind. My cousin Maggie grew up with a Snoopy blanket that she completely wore out and had only a small piece left as an adult. Well, she went to college for - I am not sure how to say it but she can make her own fabric, dye it, do all kinds of things with it, can make jewelery too (she made my girls really cute stuffed animals for Christmas) - for Christmas she made my aunt(her mom) a pendant with the last little scrap that had any color left in it of her Snoopy blanket. I want to collect some snoopy material to start putting it away to make her a snoopy blanket for when she has a baby. So if anyone has any scraps they could send me - they don't have to be squares, they could even be strips ir just left over cuttings - I would greatly appreciate it. I have not been able to find any snoopy - I found the Peanuts gang at Walmart though. Her blanket was just Snoopy. Thanks,
> Carol



What a great story!  I don't think I have any snoopy fabric but if I find some I will send it on to you!

Okay still trying to catch up!!

Lori, JoJo is so cute with her little bob!!  Love all the RWB outfits!!  I had the hello kitty from last summer too, but I thought I saw it at Joanns this year?  I am going today and can check for those looking for it!
Here she is last year on the 4th of July!





The mickey head balloon skirt is the cutest!!!  I love it!!!

Fancy Nancy is also too cute!  She has an infectious smile, I can't help but be happy looking at it!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

I am finally back from Disney, we got home on Sat.  I have been sick with some upper respitory thing, but I think I am finally caught up.  Our trip was a real adventure so as soon as I feel better I will do a trip report.  I can't believe I didn't see/recognize any other diser's we even spent one day at Beach Club for lunch and took the boat over to the boardwalk.  We try to get over to the Boardwalk everytime we go and I tell ya it sure makes Vacation Club tempting but I can't talk DH into it.  

I will post pics. as soon as I get them downloaded, even with some rain my girls had a great time, my youngest didn't know we were going until we go to the Florida rest stop, she thought she was going to the beach.  Looks like she will take after her father with the no sense for direction, cause we always go to the Jersey shore which is the opposite way but she never caught on.

Well, I love the new Tunic pattern definite must have on my list.  All the new outfits look great!

Beth, congrats on the adoption news. 

Thoughts and prayers to all who lost love ones while I was gone and to all who are sick.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Hi I am new to your world of sewing.  I am a stay at home mom to 5 kiddos ages between 12 & 3.  Been reading along though since the last thread.  You all do such wonderful work. I am in awe.  I am sure I will learn alot sticking around here.  Off to post some more so I can post pics of my 1st projects.


----------



## emcreative

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi I am new to your world of sewing.  I am a stay at home mom to 5 kiddos ages between 12 & 3.  Been reading along though since the last thread.  You all do such wonderful work. I am in awe.  I am sure I will learn alot sticking around here.  Off to post some more so I can post pics of my 1st projects.



Hi!  I'm new here too, but thought I'd say hello to another mommy of five (mine are 12-1).  Welcome!


----------



## disneymommieof2

We have officially decided that sophia will be having a mulan theme for her birthday!! Of course she will need a mulan outfit and I checked the photobucket and there are no mulan customs there. I know there have been a bunch so if you wouldn't mind posting again to give me a little inspiration and refresh my memory! Thanks so much! 
I am also starting a thread to get party ideas so if you have any for me that would be great!  I'll post the link in a few.

Here's the link if you have any mulan party ideas for me:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31896210#post31896210

Thanks!


----------



## tricia

Made a couple of bags this weekend.  This one is for the daughter of a co-worker.  She loves horses, and this is the only fabric I could find with horses.  It is a flannel, makes for a nice soft bag.






This is for my DSIL.  My mom bought the material a couple of months back and asked me to make her a bag for carrying a couple of books.  she is a teacher.





And this is an A-line and a pair of capris that I made a while ago for an auction.  One of my co-workers bought it for her DGD.  Her is a pic of her in it.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Yeah! I finally posted enough!

Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :





Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had. 

But y'all inspird me so 
I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:





 I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.

Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:




have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.

This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!


----------



## aimeeg

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi I am new to your world of sewing.  I am a stay at home mom to 5 kiddos ages between 12 & 3.  Been reading along though since the last thread.  You all do such wonderful work. I am in awe.  I am sure I will learn alot sticking around here.  Off to post some more so I can post pics of my 1st projects.



Welcome Welcome!!! I learned how sew because of this thread.  I think you find many of the ladies and Tom did not sew until they stumbled upon this thread. Be careful . . . it addictive! 

Oh- The Hello Kitty 4th of July fabric is my all time favorite HK. I wish I had more left for this year. Maybe I will do patchwork skirts this year.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi I am new to your world of sewing.  I am a stay at home mom to 5 kiddos ages between 12 & 3.  Been reading along though since the last thread.  You all do such wonderful work. I am in awe.  I am sure I will learn alot sticking around here.  Off to post some more so I can post pics of my 1st projects.


Welcome and I love the quilt and the PJs. You are on a roll now. I can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## ibesue

mgmsmommy said:


> Yeah! I finally posted enough!
> 
> Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had.
> 
> But y'all inspird me so
> I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.
> 
> Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.
> 
> This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!



Love it all!  Welcome and now you can post pictures we want to see lots!



aimeeg said:


> Welcome Welcome!!! I learned how sew because of this thread.  I think you find many of the ladies and Tom did not sew until they stumbled upon this thread. Be careful . . . it addictive!
> 
> Oh- The Hello Kitty 4th of July fabric is my all time favorite HK. I wish I had more left for this year. Maybe I will do patchwork skirts this year.



I know, I loved it from last year!  That is why I did the strip work skirt so I didn't use much of it!


----------



## aimeeg

Here is the Mulan I did . . .


----------



## poohnpigletCA

aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .



Holy cow that is gorgeous! I am going to quickly log off before my dd sees that.


----------



## disneymommieof2

aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .



Thanks Aimee
I love the skirt on that! Is it a half circle for each side?


----------



## aimeeg

Sort of . . . I wanted the skirt to be inspired from the way Mulan's dress wraps. What I did was cut my brocade fabric 12x45 inches. Then I folded it in half. Starting at the folded center point I cut on a rounded diagonal to the top. Then I serged the brocade and hemed the pieces. I just positioned the two parts to cross in the front and back. I added a muslin underskirt so the brocade would not be scratchy. Mulan was my favorite "thing" to applique ever. I loved doing her. 

**** It is almost next to impossible to sew brocade without a serger. I frays so quickly brocade can be a challenge to work with.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I have been looking off and on all day.  I want to do some appliques.  I want to do some Star Wars Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc.  I can only find one Mickey coloring page.  Does any one know a site I can find these on or a coloring book I can buy that would have them?????  I thought this would be easy.  WRONG!!!!!  Thank everyone in advance.


----------



## sweetstitches

I have been panicking ladies (and Tom.)  I mean SERIOUSLY panicking.

I couldn't find any photos earlier than Aug. 2003 on our computer or in our files at home.  I went through EVERY package of photos I have today, and I still couldn't find Rachel's first communion photos!  

We keep second copy back-up CD's at Mark's office, and when he looked through them this afternoon, he found an earlier one that included May 2003.   He didn't have time to look through it, but he's bringing it home tonight and hopefully it will have Rachel's communion on it.




2cutekidz said:


> I love the shorts!!   My first project I posted on here was a no sew outfit.  (I had never touched a sewing machine!!)  I used Aleenes OK to Wask it and it held up pretty well.




This is really cute, and what I love about it, is that it could be worn by an older girl or even a mom and still be appropriate.




lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your window!
> 
> My DH has some leak in his car.  He insists there isn't a problem and won't get it looked at.  I won't ride in it and can't stand the smell of him or the kids if they've been in his car.  I can't imagine how bad it will be this summer.



Ewww, if you are already smelling it, you're right it's just going to get worse this summer.




sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts




You have been a BUSY girl!  I am seriously in awe.  They are beyond words.  I'm usually not as crazy about bowling shirts, but the Incredibles and Chef Mickey are my favorites of all of them.  You will have the best-dressed boys in the park, for sure!




Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa




What a cute family!  I love the knickers.

So neat that you met up with someone from here!




pixidustmom said:


> New and glad I got in at the bigging of this thread. Don't really sew yet but want to. Need a machine first. Working on my mom for that. Well I have one that belonged to me grandma many years ago and it's missing stuff and will not run, so it it's a nice little table stand for now.lol
> I have to say you are all very talented and I love to see the pictures of the kids. Mine are pretty much grown but my grandson isn't.



Welcome!  I hope you get your machine soon.  You'll see how addicting it can be.



sohappy said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys!  You know how to make a girl feel good about her work!  I started collecting clip art a while back but just started printing and tracing the back sides 2 weeks ago.  I need a light box.  Right now, I just hang them up in a window and trace.  Anyway, I started ironing and piecing last weekend.  I spent a lot of time last weekend and this weekend putting them all together.  I don't get much time during the week as I work probably 70+ hours.  It gets crazy around here somtimes, but I can work from home in the evenings.  Not to ramble on, just wanted to say thanks for all the kind compliments.  Now I can relax and sew a few a weekend.  I have until Sept to finish them.




You got all that done and you work 70+ hours a week???????  You put me to shame.




danicaw said:


> And our BIG news is Hubby is going to WDW.... without us
> Short version of the story is he started going to the gym and trying to get healthier in Feb. He seems to like running and wants do the Tower of Terror 13K. It doesn't make sense for all of us to fly out for 2 days, so he is going on his own. I am not a runner but, I am really excited for him. Both for doing the race and for getting some time to himself. But I am jealous to



Totally understandable about being jealous, but it's cool that he's going to do this.


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Oooh you're right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the bottom of a McCall's pattern for the picture, but maybe even the EasyFit pants cut capri-length with loose elastic or a tighter cuff at the bottom?



I like this. Maybe some coins of beads. 



emcreative said:


> Okay I'm stumped...other than a crown, what would be a BOY APPROPRIATE image to put on some shorts for a "Prince"?



Sword, Horse, Knight ..... 



disneymommieof2 said:


> We have officially decided that sophia will be having a mulan theme for her birthday!! Of course she will need a mulan outfit and I checked the photobucket and there are no mulan customs there. I know there have been a bunch so if you wouldn't mind posting again to give me a little inspiration and refresh my memory! Thanks so much!
> I am also starting a thread to get party ideas so if you have any for me that would be great!  I'll post the link in a few.
> 
> Here's the link if you have any mulan party ideas for me:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31896210#post31896210
> 
> Thanks!



Have you tried Birthdaypartyideas.com ? I used that for Kirsta's Jasmine party. I took bits and peices from other parties to come up with my own. We had great fun. The kids each got thier own magic carpet. We bought small area rugs at the dollar store and did some stenciling on them, put tassels on each corner. Also got blow up swords for the boys I made crowns for the girls.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Wendy-don't know how I lost your tunic from my quote-super cute!!!!



PrincessKell said:


> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.


She is so cute!



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments! I haven't posted as much as I would like because I flew home with a nice sinus infection and the plane did a number on my ear!
> 
> Anyway, I will have to put together a little trippy, thingy,  nothing too elaborate. I just have so many great pictures to share with you all.
> 
> 
> Most of the time my kids wore the customs I made. We had one HSM day and those I bought from Target. The last day was a combo of what I made and what extras we bought with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I just realized that I forgot to put on the little red bow-ties on her skirt!!!! How did I forget that! Oh, I am upset now!!!!
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!


That stinks about the sinus infection!  Love the Epcot outfit!!!  Love last year's Mary Poppins but this years is super cute too!  Could you photoshop the bows on?  How cool that you met Teresa!



Clutterbug said:


> Last night I finally finished the Sophie tunic that I cut out last week.  Megan and I both really like it.  Sorry the pictures aren't great, she was in the mood to pose on the way out the door this morning, so I grabbed the opportunity - who knows when I'll get another one.   Wyatt even wanted in on the action.


Cute!  I think I have to get that pattern!



sweetstitches said:


> warning:  gripping and possible triggers ahead; feel free to skip


Hope things settle down soon for you!




pixiefrnd said:


> I am finally back from Disney, we got home on Sat.  I have been sick with some upper respitory thing, but I think I am finally caught up.  Our trip was a real adventure so as soon as I feel better I will do a trip report.  I can't believe I didn't see/recognize any other diser's we even spent one day at Beach Club for lunch and took the boat over to the boardwalk.  We try to get over to the Boardwalk everytime we go and I tell ya it sure makes Vacation Club tempting but I can't talk DH into it.
> 
> I will post pics. as soon as I get them downloaded, even with some rain my girls had a great time, my youngest didn't know we were going until we go to the Florida rest stop, she thought she was going to the beach.  Looks like she will take after her father with the no sense for direction, cause we always go to the Jersey shore which is the opposite way but she never caught on.


Welcome back!  Sorry you are sick too.  I always seem to get sick on my last day in Disney.  




tricia said:


> Made a couple of bags this weekend.  This one is for the daughter of a co-worker.  She loves horses, and this is the only fabric I could find with horses.  It is a flannel, makes for a nice soft bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my DSIL.  My mom bought the material a couple of months back and asked me to make her a bag for carrying a couple of books.  she is a teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an A-line and a pair of capris that I made a while ago for an auction.  One of my co-workers bought it for her DGD.  Her is a pic of her in it.


Love the bags and the Aline outfit is just adorable!



mgmsmommy said:


> Yeah! I finally posted enough!
> 
> Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had.
> 
> But y'all inspird me so
> I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.
> 
> Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.
> 
> This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!


Great job!  Don't be afraid of the stripwork twirl jumper-you can do it!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Made a couple of bags this weekend.  This one is for the daughter of a co-worker.  She loves horses, and this is the only fabric I could find with horses.  It is a flannel, makes for a nice soft bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my DSIL.  My mom bought the material a couple of months back and asked me to make her a bag for carrying a couple of books.  she is a teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an A-line and a pair of capris that I made a while ago for an auction.  One of my co-workers bought it for her DGD.  Her is a pic of her in it.


It's all really cute; I really love the outfit w/ the reversible top!  Perfect!



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi I am new to your world of sewing.  I am a stay at home mom to 5 kiddos ages between 12 & 3.  Been reading along though since the last thread.  You all do such wonderful work. I am in awe.  I am sure I will learn alot sticking around here.  Off to post some more so I can post pics of my 1st projects.


Welcome!



pixiefrnd said:


> I am finally back from Disney, we got home on Sat.  I have been sick with some upper respitory thing, but I think I am finally caught up.  Our trip was a real adventure so as soon as I feel better I will do a trip report.  I can't believe I didn't see/recognize any other diser's we even spent one day at Beach Club for lunch and took the boat over to the boardwalk.  We try to get over to the Boardwalk everytime we go and I tell ya it sure makes Vacation Club tempting but I can't talk DH into it.
> 
> I will post pics. as soon as I get them downloaded, even with some rain my girls had a great time, my youngest didn't know we were going until we go to the Florida rest stop, she thought she was going to the beach.  Looks like she will take after her father with the no sense for direction, cause we always go to the Jersey shore which is the opposite way but she never caught on.
> 
> Well, I love the new Tunic pattern definite must have on my list.  All the new outfits look great!
> 
> Beth, congrats on the adoption news.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to all who lost love ones while I was gone and to all who are sick.


so sorry you're sick; hope you feel better soon; don't forget to post pics of the trip!


mgmsmommy said:


> Yeah! I finally posted enough!
> 
> Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had.
> 
> But y'all inspird me so
> I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.
> 
> Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.
> 
> This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!


Trust me, if you have made this stuff already, the jumper won't be a problem; can't wait to see it!


aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .



wow; that is awesome!


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school



Cute jammies and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments! I haven't posted as much as I would like because I flew home with a nice sinus infection and the plane did a number on my ear!
> 
> Anyway, I will have to put together a little trippy, thingy,  nothing too elaborate. I just have so many great pictures to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Mary Poppins. I hope eveyone doesn't get tired of seeing it on here. THis will be the third time I've posted it.  Yes, I made it for our trip last year. I also put together a little something for my daughter to wear this year that wasn't so elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I just realized that I forgot to put on the little red bow-ties on her skirt!!!! How did I forget that! Oh, I am upset now!!!!
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!



Everything looks great, and how could anyone ever get sick of that dress? It's so gorgeous. 



ibesue said:


> What a great story!  I don't think I have any snoopy fabric but if I find some I will send it on to you!
> 
> 
> Here she is last year on the 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mickey head balloon skirt is the cutest!!!  I love it!!!
> 
> Fancy Nancy is also too cute!  She has an infectious smile, I can't help but be happy looking at it!!


Ooooh, cute! I hope they have that fabric  this year, too! I have a Fourth of July Hello Kitty shirt I wore last year from the kid's section in Target, and I'll wear it again this year if I can make something for dd to match. =D



tricia said:


> Made a couple of bags this weekend.  This one is for the daughter of a co-worker.  She loves horses, and this is the only fabric I could find with horses.  It is a flannel, makes for a nice soft bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my DSIL.  My mom bought the material a couple of months back and asked me to make her a bag for carrying a couple of books.  she is a teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an A-line and a pair of capris that I made a while ago for an auction.  One of my co-workers bought it for her DGD.  Her is a pic of her in it.



Cute outfit and even cuter model! 



mgmsmommy said:


> Yeah! I finally posted enough!
> 
> Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had.
> 
> But y'all inspird me so
> I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.
> 
> Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.
> 
> This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!



That definitely looks good enough to use as a gift! 



aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .




This is amazing, LOVE it!


----------



## sweetstitches

aimeeg said:


> I did not make this but I thought I would share these pics. My dd is ridiculously happy with her new Sleeping Beauty dress.



Very sweet dress.  Gorgeous bow too!




DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here are the Tinkerbelle outfit pictures as promised! The pants are the easy fit pattern and the top is a tutorial from a blog that was for an adult top that I modified to fit my girls.
> Originally I made the pants as pj bottoms, but they turned out so cute that I knew I had to add a top.  No more sewing for me until I return from Disney!! Only 4 more days unitl we leave!



You're Tinks turned out great!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



Very pretty!



emcreative said:


> Emilee was named after my grandfather, Emil (German, of course) and my mom's middle name, Lee..so that's why we did the two e's
> 
> Mulan is her favorite princess.  She's an unconventional girl, she goes for Mulan, Pocahontas, etc...no castle and a white horse for her, she'll get there herself!
> (Of course over everything she'd want Twilight...but um maybe not the best thing for wearing to Disney!)



That's neat how you came up with her name.  She sounds like she's going to be quite a strong/smart young woman.  I love the part you wrote about "she'll get there by herself."




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Aimee that Cinderella outfit is soooo cute!
> 
> The first tunic I made Leighanna was a 9/10 she normally wears a 7/8 but I knew that I wanted her to wear it as a cover up.(I was afraid of it being too small, and I didn't want to waste that beautiful fabric!) I made another one in the size that she normally wears and it fit her perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the size that you normally would! Carla allowed for this design to be roomy.



That turned out so cute.  The headband really pulls the outfit together.  Thanks for posting the tutorial in your other post.  I bookmarked it.




*Toadstool* said:


> So there was a shooting at our local middle school today. I didn't even know until a couple hours ago that the boy who was the shooter was is my next door neighboors son. These neighboors harrass me because they don't like my sister, so I don't know them that welll....other than them yelling obsenities at me when I drive down the street or when they see me playing outside with Hannah. I just ignore them because I get easily upset if I try to defend myself or say anything back. I do feel horrible for them, and am praying for them. The boy is in the 8th grade. He took one shot and didn't hit anyone. He then shot himself in the head. He is in cricitcal condition.
> I am just getting over the terrifed state I have been living in because of some of the things the boys father has done to my family, and now I can't help but be scared. I feel bad for thinking of myself, but being alone and living next door to such a violent home is scary! Am I wrong to feel that way? I keep thinking that maybe when they come home the dad will flip out... he is very violent. My hubby tells me I shouldn't worry. I have a hard time with this. It really is a struggle for me. I am trying to give it to God and pray for their family, but am having a hard time. I feel just horrible about it. I hope their son can make it. Don't know many details right now. No one else was injured. I can't imagine how scared the parents of the kids at school are/were. They had the school on lockdown for several hours and didn't let anyone out. I can't imagine the turmoil my neighboors are going through.
> Okay.. end of that. Crying just thinking about it.
> I have a doctors appointment in a little bit because my neck is still really hurting from slipping down the steps yesterday. I would love some pain relief!!!




How scarey and sad!  I'm glad no one else was injuried, but feel so bad for the family of this boy.  It sounds like he grew up in quite a disfunctional home, and is paying the price for it.  

I don't blame you at all for being afraid for your own safety.  I can't imagine living next to a grown-up (A Parent even) that would yell things at you like that.  He sounds totally unstable.

Praying for your safety, and for the family and the boy, and all the kids who got their sense of security taken away from them.




twob4him said:


> So today at work during my lunch minutes ( I don't have an hour...I teach!),  I goggled "boutique childrens patterns". Well, one link led to another and I came upon this:
> 
> http://www.wildginger.com/products/th_patternmaster.htm
> 
> 
> I even checked out the free sample for childrens clothing! You type in the measurements, pick out the article of clothing (say a top or pants or a dress). Then you pick out every aspect of it....tons of choices!!! Then, it creates custom pattern pieces for you....made to your specifications. I am not sure if it tells you how to sew them together though...that is the catch. No good having a pattern without directions. There is a forum though so maybe there is help.
> 
> So what do you all think? The "childrens pattern master" is about $100 and goes from newborn to size 16 in everything.
> 
> *Does anyone have any experience with this program or one similiar???*




I don't want to admit this, but I have this software and haven't installed it yet.  I had these grand ideas to start a business last year, and as I mentioned before, it wasn't a very good year for us.  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I satin stitched around the poodle applique. and stitched on the ribbon leash too. Here she is.......Fancy Joci!




Looks really cute with the poodle.  Your dd looks so happy in it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you. I love knowing that prayers are being said.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it were easier to love your enemies. I try my best, but I really struggle with it.
> That is really sad about the kid with Aspergers. One of my best friend's little boy has aspergers. She is such a loving mother and works with him so much. I would have been upset hearing that story too. I hope that just her words were cold and not her actions towards the child.
> I am thinking about those patterns too... but really.. Hannah probably only wore a coat 3 times this year.  The coat has little pockets on the inside or something like that though right? I remember seeing that and thinking it was adorable.. unless I am thinking of wrong pattern.
> I like the village frock though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has calmed down now. There is only one news reporter still here. He is walking up and down the street taking pictures. I guess he might not be a reporter.
> They might have smocking lessons there. They have pre-day classes that are very detailed. I will look into it... I'd love to take a smocking class with you. I haven't ever taken one, so I am sure I could learn something!
> I don't think there is a chance we could move right now. I don't think we'd find a rent house for cheap enough to move into temporarily until we could buy a house. Rental properties here are insanely priced now for some reason.
> 
> I'm so thankful that my hubby is coming home tomorrow. Woo hoo!



Double Hooray for DH coming home!!
This past winter I made Megan a coat from cashmere wool- $35 in fabric, but it would have cost like $150 to buy- the only thing that I didnt like was that many people thought it was fleece. But she wore it a TON and it saved me money-something my sewing does not accomplish very often- so Im thinking this will be this winter's coat. You can come visit me and give me smocking lessons, and if you come in winter, it will be nice and cold and hey, you'll need coats for a trip to CT in winter!! 

Oh, how stressful to have reporters and otheres lurking in the street! BUT perhaps now is a good time to go out and play with your daughter- when the reporters, etc are around- less likely they will come and bother you. Just trying to find the positive.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Let me try to help others understand how it is for us.  The child had aspergars spectrum disorder.  It is just like autism and there really isn't much difference other than the key part of the DX being that with autism the child had to have no speech by 3 years.
> 
> It is spectrum because the child can be very high functioning or low functioning.  They can be verbal or non verbal.
> 
> Something happens as a parent.  Because the melt downs, tantrums and difficulties are just part of our normal life we become adjusted.  I don't know the mom but I can understand. It is her version of normal and what she said came out harsh but I know she didn't mean it that way.  It is very sad as that mom has suffered a loss.  She lost her little boy and she is coping with the aspergers child.  If your mom has a chance to see this mom again.  Ask her to just take a moment to talk to the mom.  It sounds like she is reaching out, although in a different way.  I think she may need to just talk about the wigging out, her life and her struggles.  It is very difficult and just being able to talk to someone means so much.  It is also very hard because unless you get it, you don't get it.  We are part of the club that no one wants to belong and no one should be in.  Our lives are forever changed and how we do things, things we say, think and do will never be the same.  That is the life with aspergers and autism.
> 
> Ok, sorry off my soap box, good nite all.



I dont think you were on a soapbox and what you are saying makes sense. I think my Mom just sort of sat there and listened. If he was there for 1 neice's party, Im sure I will get to meet him next month (assuming Im up for the trip) for my second neice's party. My SIL is a OT for a lot of special needs kids and I dont know if she knows this Mom from there or if her other children are friends with my neices. I think it was the way that she said it that caught my Mom off guard.  I think this also makes me think of my cousin and all that happeneded....heres a story.....

35 years ago my uncle and his wife had wanted a child very badly. My uncle had a childhood sickness ( I forget what) and it made him unable to have kids. So they got in line to adopt. Well I know Im skipping a LOT of details, but basically, they adopted a baby boy- I know theres alot of other stuff about the agency, birth mom,etc. but basically after the agency brought him, they found there were things about the baby that seemed slightly off.
Turns out the agency knew the baby's issue's but didnt reveal them. But they couldnt do more than love him and keep him- as if he had been born to them. Jason had severe autism, with some other issues too. My Uncle's wife   left him. He remarried and adopted my second aunt's son too. They raised him- and I can't imagine a more loving, devoted home. Sadly, Jason passed away in his sleep when we were in our late 20s (we were the same age). 
I know its a strange story but I love it- I love that they embraced what God sent them, a lot of purposeful sneakyness went on and they overlooked it for the sake of the child. I still miss Jason today.But I never heard them speak of  his behaviors in a irreverent way. But I would imagine it's got ot be different going thru it as a couple, versus a single Mom. I love my Mom, but she is NOT a good listener, but if I get to meet this Mom I will be sure to make every effort to sit near her and just let her talk and know that she and her children are accepted- I wonder if my Mom shared stories about my cousin with her. I think it todays world its easy to not get enough love- and that Mom probably needs more love and acceptance in her life.



PrincessKell said:


> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school


Hey- you stole my cat! LOL. love the the nightgown and pants!



emcreative said:


> Okay I'm stumped...other than a crown, what would be a BOY APPROPRIATE image to put on some shorts for a "Prince"?




i was gonna vote for a white horse -like Philips in Sleeping Beauty but a sword and sheild with crest is a good idea too! Or how about a frog? To suggest he was a frog and is now a prince...


Would you believe I woke up now the Megan's cold? either that or allergies- Im congested and have a sore throat. oh well, its liveable and I can still breath.


----------



## sweetstitches

eeyore3847 said:


> ... on a patriotic mode lately.... these 3 I completed this weekend. Got 2 others done as well!!! WOO HOO... but have to get those pics taken still!!
> 
> Plus JoJo got a short bob haircut this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



They are all cute, but the Snoopy is my favorite.  JoJo's haircut is very cute.  Now finish the dress she gets to keep.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Okay - Got a Tunic done for Hannah (I figured the smaller size would be easy to try first - this is a 3/4 cut at the shortest length with short sleeves). The only part I really had a difficult time with was the side vents.....any tips for them? otherwise it went together great!! I love it - we will see how it fits!! DH is going over there on Wed am to fix their treehouse and will bring it over to have her try it on. If it works, Im thinking a pair of easy fit capirs out of the flower print to match!! Also, is there a reason not to stitch the hem of the sleeves into place before sewing up the sides instead of after? I also wasnt so great at the curved hem...any tips for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this for a boy? When I emailed them  and showed the pattern, Tim of course wants one too - do you think the neck could be more of a V instead of a rounded V - he has a good point - he said it looks just like uncle billy's beach shirt from Mexico - and it really does!!! Thoughts on how to make it boyish?
> 
> Also, here is my try at the wristlet wallet/coin purse - still no closure - I think I have a defective pair of the snap tool plyer things.




What fun fabric!  I think with the right fabic it could look okay for a boy.  The wristlet/wallet turned out cute.  I hope you get the snap tool problem figured out.  I have something from the snap source.  Is that the same as yours?




MinnieVanMom said:


> Something happens as a parent.  Because the melt downs, tantrums and difficulties are just part of our normal life we become adjusted.  I don't know the mom but I can understand. It is her version of normal and what she said came out harsh but I know she didn't mean it that way.



You explained that very well, and I know just what you mean.  It is "normal" for us.



emcreative said:


> Okay I think I'm totally losing my mind...
> 
> I swear I saw a shirt with this on it somewhere when I was looking for something else:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I didn't bookmark what I found...
> 
> So, am I crazy?  Did I dream of it or what?



I saw it on a t-shirt in the shop outside of Star Tours, but I don't think that's what you meant.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Another mom in my son's class shared this poem with us. She has a daughter with a developmental disability. I think it gives a good explanation of how a parent might feel.
> 
> WELCOME TO HOLLAND



I haven't read that in a long time, but it really helped me cope in the beginning.



emcreative said:


> Thanks for posting that, I think it does help others understand a bit of what it's like.
> 
> That story really helped me find a comfortable peace with my daughter's place on the spectrum.  This was my first cover story (and the picture is actually my second daughter, who isn't on the spectrum but has her own challenges)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit confusing since it's my birth firstname (my friends all call me Marah) and my last name before I got remarried, lol.



Your dd is really adorable.



PrincessKell said:


> WOWZA! I go away campin for a few days and come home to a new thread and page 11 at that!!  Well, in just a short 45 minutes it will be my 29th birthday! and do you know what I get to do on my birthday..... go see the divorce lawyers Oh joy! But I wont let that get me down. I plan on sewing.  It was cute Georgia wanted to stay home with me on my birthday to make it the "best birthday ever" hehe she is so darn sweet.
> 
> So in honor of my Sweet Georgia Peach. Here are a few things I Made for her. I can't remember if i posted them or not, so I will just show them off again. haha nothing special or fancy. One are some cute little ruffley capris I made real quick and a Princess night gown for pajama day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is posing with her pengin she made at school



Happy Birthday!

Hope your day gets better.  Everything you posted turned out great.



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments! I haven't posted as much as I would like because I flew home with a nice sinus infection and the plane did a number on my ear!
> 
> Anyway, I will have to put together a little trippy, thingy,  nothing too elaborate. I just have so many great pictures to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!



You did a fantastic job on everything, but that Mary Poppin's dress is incredible!

Love seeing the group picture.  I hope I get to meet some of you next time we're in the park--whenever that turns out to be.  



Clutterbug said:


> Wow, I was gone away this weekend and looks like you were all just as chatty as usual.  Hopefully I will find some time today to get caught up on the new thread.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the Sophie tunic that I cut out last week.  Megan and I both really like it.  Sorry the pictures aren't great, she was in the mood to pose on the way out the door this morning, so I grabbed the opportunity - who knows when I'll get another one.   Wyatt even wanted in on the action.




I know how you've got to take advantage of those posing moods!    Looks really cute.


----------



## sweetstitches

pixidustmom said:


> So being new I thought I would share a photo of my family so you can see who I am planning on making things for.
> It's my grandson Tristen, My DD Brittany, DD Katy and my self. I skipped the DH as he isn't coming along anything Disney. He is a hater.



Great photo.  I love seeing what everyone here looks like.




ibesue said:


> Here she is last year on the 4th of July!



Fabulous HK



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi I am new to your world of sewing.  I am a stay at home mom to 5 kiddos ages between 12 & 3.  Been reading along though since the last thread.  You all do such wonderful work. I am in awe.  I am sure I will learn alot sticking around here.  Off to post some more so I can post pics of my 1st projects.



Welcome!




tricia said:


> Made a couple of bags this weekend.  This one is for the daughter of a co-worker.  She loves horses, and this is the only fabric I could find with horses.  It is a flannel, makes for a nice soft bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my DSIL.  My mom bought the material a couple of months back and asked me to make her a bag for carrying a couple of books.  she is a teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an A-line and a pair of capris that I made a while ago for an auction.  One of my co-workers bought it for her DGD.  Her is a pic of her in it.




Everything turned out great.




mgmsmommy said:


> Yeah! I finally posted enough!
> 
> Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had.
> 
> But y'all inspird me so
> I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.
> 
> Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.
> 
> This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!



I agree with everyone that said you are totally ready to make the jumper.  Go for it!




aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .



Gorgeous!


----------



## Cherlynn25

ireland_nicole said:


> what about the messenger bag on ycmt?  it comes in small, medium and large and the directions are really simple (just bought it today for dd and ds's teacher gifts;  it seems pretty good and there's a flap w/ magnetic snap closure, so pretty secure, too.  and if you wanted the straps longer you could just measure what you needed.



thanks, i like that it has options for different sizes. i am a little nervous since i have never done a bag before


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Stephres said:


> I don't mind if you copy for your kids at all. I would kind of mind if I saw it on e-bay or an embroidery design for sale like tomorrow, but what can I do? It's probably the most original idea I've ever had and I copied it from the signs that are everywhere so I can't be too protective.
> 
> What, more pictures? Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used two different size balloons, 4 inch and 5 inch then got my scraps until I liked the combinations. I tried to match the ribbon as best I could from what I had and ironed it the balloons and stitched. I was originally going to do a vida with big balloons appliqued in the middle panel but when I found that extra shirt I just went with what I had. I think a vida or jumper with balloons would be super cute too.


I love it!! It is adorable. Very original and so fun! Congratulations to Jacob on his MVP!! Now when he wins the Heisman Trophy we can say we knew him back when he started playin!


emcreative said:


> LOL Okay, trying again!
> 
> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!
> 
> Also,
> 
> Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!


Those shorts are so cute!! Perfect for the Hoop Dee Doo Review!


sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Star Wars shirt.  I haven't finished Jackson's yet.  he wants Donald Duck as Darth Maul- not hard at all!!!  Cooper wanted Mace Windu (not sure on spelling, don't kill me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the panels cut out for bowling shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have some short to lay out-star wars mickey symbols (like the pins Shannon took pics of), friends around the world flags and kid faces and pumpkin mickey and goofy- all on the shorts.  The rest of the time, they will wear khaki or black (or matching) shorts.  I will make some easy fits, but some will be GASP store bought!
> 
> I will post again when I get some stitching on these.



Amazing Appliques!  Your boys  are going to be the best dressed boys in all of Walt Disney World!!  Everything is adorable.


----------



## twob4him

CastleCreations said:


> Please PM me...I have a question for you...Lisa



Lisa!!!!! Did you get your new sewing room all set up?????? How's the new place shaping up??? We miss you and the girls!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Anyone know anything about a Babylock 605? I think its a serger? Its on my Craigslist for $25,,,,,,


----------



## mgmsmommy

Thanks for the welcomes & compliments.  I'm looking forward to learning from y'all & sharing too.  I love looking at all the great pics.


----------



## KARAJ

OK I have looked a couple of places, but have had no luck finding the blueish flag material that everyone and there mother seemed to have bought at the right time. If someone even knows the name of it could you let me know so I can look online I would really like that it is the epitome of Epcot!!!

Thanks


----------



## eeyore3847

ibesue said:


> Lori, JoJo is so cute with her little bob!!  Love all the RWB outfits!!  I had the hello kitty from last summer too, but I thought I saw it at Joanns this year?  I am going today and can check for those looking for it!
> Here she is last year on the 4th of July!



oh thanks.. I was at joanns today and they had none.... sad I wanted more. hahahaa



aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .


I always loved this set!!!



sweetstitches said:


> They are all cute, but the Snoopy is my favorite.  JoJo's haircut is very cute.  Now finish the dress she gets to keep.



yep got the top and bottom finished, just needs a ruffle and she has her own.. lol


----------



## NaeNae

KARAJ said:


> OK I have looked a couple of places, but have had no luck finding the blueish flag material that everyone and there mother seemed to have bought at the right time. If someone even knows the name of it could you let me know so I can look online I would really like that it is the epitome of Epcot!!!
> 
> Thanks


Here is what my fabric says:
"Friends Around the World" Designed by Trena Hegdahl Design Co. for Fabrics by Spectrix
Hope it helps.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hi ladies & gent., I haven't had time to sew for a while, but tonight I ignored the messes and got at it!  

I was working on my first Aline, a reversible, and I was really nervous about the curves.  I've never done them before, but I'm proud to say it went pretty well.  I'm no good at eyeballing as I sew and I seem to float away when I follow the guides on the machine, so I cheated and marked my seam allowances here and there with a disappearing fabric marker.  It really improved things for me though!  

I got all the way to the final side seams, and this is where I gave up for the night.  Maybe tomorrow it will be clearer to me since I'm tired.  I understand that I take the side seams of one of the fabrics and sew on the wrong side, obviously.  But, when I want to sew the final seam on the other fabric, as I'm looking at it, it seems the right sides would be together.  I know this is the tricky part b/c part of it will be hand sewn, but I'm getting confused about the stuff that comes before that.

If you could clear up my mushy mind for me, it'd be grateful!  

Oh, and I am loving all the creations, as usual.  I especially love the appliques and I can't wait until I finally have the time to do it; that's if I feel brave enough!


----------



## peachygreen

I leave for Disneyland in 2 days and I am sewing up a storm.  I put all my sewing away for the past 2 months + as we are trying to sell the house.  And then I had a miscarriage that really messed me up for a while.  So I am in a sewing frenzy.  I did a Belle dress and minnie skirt on Saturday and I am doing a faries dress and Buzz Lightyear one tonight.  That is all I have time for.  She might have to wear some stuff I did for Disneyland while we are there.  I had other outfits and projects planned, but you do what you can do right.


----------



## karamat

Wow - I finished up #13 and got to the end of #14 this evening.  Everyone's been busy... loved everything posted!

So tonight I finally took my new serger out of the box and gave it a try.  I still have lots to learn, but so far its not too bad.  There is a quilt shop here that has a basic serger class that I'm thinking of taking... unfortunately the class is usually on a weekday evening at their store on the other side of town.  I need to see if they'll host a class at their store close to me.

Anyone have any tips or tricks for the Singer serger from Wal-Mart?  Thanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the wonderful compliments! I haven't posted as much as I would like because I flew home with a nice sinus infection and the plane did a number on my ear!
> 
> Anyway, I will have to put together a little trippy, thingy,  nothing too elaborate. I just have so many great pictures to share with you all.
> 
> 
> Most of the time my kids wore the customs I made. We had one HSM day and those I bought from Target. The last day was a combo of what I made and what extras we bought with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!


Wow! Love the friends around the world outfit! That picture is priceless!! You must have one of those super fancy cameras??
Love the picture of the Disers together! How awesome!!! 
The updated Mary outfit is cute. How do you fix your kids hair soo cute? I do the little bun pigtails, but they don't look as cute as your daughters.. is there a secret?? 



Clutterbug said:


> Wow, I was gone away this weekend and looks like you were all just as chatty as usual.  Hopefully I will find some time today to get caught up on the new thread.
> 
> Last night I finally finished the Sophie tunic that I cut out last week.  Megan and I both really like it.  Sorry the pictures aren't great, she was in the mood to pose on the way out the door this morning, so I grabbed the opportunity - who knows when I'll get another one.   Wyatt even wanted in on the action.


Aww.. that looks great on her!


Stephres said:


> See, even when I think I am original I am not! Oh well...


Aww... I totally didn't mean to make you feel that way. I do think your outfit was very original. Surely it will be CASED several times.... I know I would be thrilled to have someone CASE me. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Yikes! That's scary.  I remember how bad things were for a while after the Westside shooting in Jonesboro.  I can't imagine living next door to that family.  I would be wanting to move too.  It's a good possibility that they will end up moving though.


I think it would be hard for them to stay here. People talk about it EVERYWHERE I go constantly. Surely when they come home from the hospital it will be unbearable to be around here. My life would be easier if they didn't live next to me.. I still don't like saying that, but it is true. My DH is saying he thinks this will change their life and maybe they will leave me alone. They never do anything while he is home. DH has spoken with them several times. It just doesn't seem to stick.. 
The poor kids that went to that school seem to be terrified. I just can't imagine. It makes me lean further and further to homeschooling... My in laws are going to flip. 


sweetstitches said:


> warning:  gripping and possible triggers ahead; feel free to skip
> 
> 
> I'm not quite to the end of the last thread, but thought I should post before my quotes get so long I can't remember them.
> 
> It's been a tough couple of days here.  I found out Friday that my uncle died.  It was unexpected.  He went in for a simple out patient procedure.  He told his daughter that he had a funny feeling before the surgery, but decided to go through with it.  He died on the table.  My cousins are taking it really hard.
> 
> All the deaths in my family seem harder on me now that both my parents are gone.  I feel like I'm losing the ties to my dad's family (if that makes any sense.)
> 
> We've been having MAJOR problems with comcast for the past 2 weeks.  First our internet kept going in and out.  They finally replaced the router on Friday, but that knocked out all our extended basic channels and HBO (even though Comcast says they have nothing to do with each other.  We got the HBO back, but it took MANY LONG phone calls to Comcast (including a couple of supervisors) andd another tech visit to find someone who could give us back our missing channels; then the router went out AGAIN!
> 
> Right now, everything is working so I'm trying to get caught back up here.
> 
> It's sunny here today (and the next couple of days) which is good because we couldn't get the contractor out to look at the window/roof until Friday afternoon.  I don't know when they are going to be able to come back and fix it though.  ugh.
> 
> I know that these are all VERY minor things, but my stress level is really high, so I think everything is bothering me more than it should.
> 
> Oh, and late night and this morning my oldest has a mystery rash.  It looks like an allergic rash--I have no idea to what.   He hasn't been anywhere, eaten anything new, worn anything new, used any new product.......  I REALLY hope it isn't any of his meds.  He took them this morning, and the rash isn't any worse, so I'm hoping that it's not his meds.  He's my special needs kiddo, and trying to figure out which drug it was would be a nightmare.
> 
> Also, someone asked about my machine.  (I lost the quote.)  I have a Innovis 4500D.  I LOVE it.  I really couldn't love it more.
> 
> When I made the appliques for Disney, I was still using my Pfaff 7570.  I had only used the 4500D for embroidery up to that point, and had never tried to sew on it.    In the middle of the appliques, I started having major problems with the pfaff, so I had to switch to the brother.  I couldn't believe the difference.  I loved the way the pfaff sewed, so I didn't want to give it up, but it was SO MUCH easier on the brother!  The satin stiches were even smoother and it seemed to feed the fabric even better.
> 
> I never had any lessons on the machine.   It's pretty easy to figure out; although I'm sure I would benefit from lessons.  I was equal distance from 2 stores, and the one I bought it from (it was a floor model) was over $1000 cheaper than the other.  The store I didn't buy it from, had scheduled lessons that came with the machine.  The store I did buy it from, doesn't have scheduled lessons/classes, but will give you one-one-one lessons for life.  At first, I was so overwhelmed that I didn't know what I needed help with, iykwim?   The saleslady had shown my how to thread and wind the bobbin, but that was all.  It's pretty easy to figure out though.
> 
> I wanted this machine for YEARS, and DH bought it for me for our anniversary last May.  (We don't usually exchange gifts.)  I really thought I'd use it more last year.  My oldest had a REALLY tough year.  We had moved in Dec., and he's finally now (after almost 1 1/2 years) starting to adjust to the move.   I hope that this summer I can really find time to sew more again.


 Sorry you are having a rough time. I don't think those are little things.
I have machine envy. That Innovis has a huge hoop right? 



sweetstitches said:


> I hope you are feeling better!  That sounds terrible.
> 
> Your Cindie dress is fantastic!  That's a hard plate to find.  It usually goes for big bucks on
> 
> (This wasn't the photo I meant to quote to show off the dress, but it's cute!)


Thanks. I am feeling much better. The doctor gave me some somas. Those work great! I held off on taking them until DH got home. It makes me kinda out of it. Don't want Hannah thinking her mommy is crazy. 
The smocking plate with the carriage and horse on it should be easy to find.. well the carriage and horse that I used. Cross eyed cricket still makes that one. I know the one you are talking about though. That is the one I based Cinderella on. I stalked those on ebay for a while, but never could bring myself to buy it!! I was lucky enough to get my hands on that one a couple weeks ago. I think the last one I saw went up to 80 dollars. No way I was paying that. It is by Gwen Millner, and I hear it is being reprinted. That was my holy grail of smocking plates!



Haganfam5 said:


> NO WAY!!! OMG! That was soooo me! We were headed back to Epcot for our 6:00 Tutto Italia mother's day dinner!  I didn't post those outfits because I wanted to save a couple for when I got back.  Now I wish I would have! IT would have been great meeting another Diser. WOW! What a small world Disney is. That's too funny.  Teresa said she recognized Julia (my d5)-because of the outfit and the heels! She wore them everyday!
> 
> here is a pic from dinner that night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one from earlier in the day of all 3 of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, was it hot or what?  I think we had 100 degrees one day and it felt like it every other day!  We can't complain though because they are getting rained on this entire week!  At least we were able to use the Beach Club pools everyday.  Now we know what August is going to feel like!
> 
> Oh, and while we are on the subject of heat. Here is Julia watching Beauty and the Beast. It was like an oven in there! It had to be 110 degrees! We were sweating just sitting there.  I think that was one of the hottest days we had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so glad I made everything pretty light weight for them. Now for August.........


Great pictures! Your kids are so cute!!!



ibesue said:


> Lori, JoJo is so cute with her little bob!!  Love all the RWB outfits!!  I had the hello kitty from last summer too, but I thought I saw it at Joanns this year?  I am going today and can check for those looking for it!
> Here she is last year on the 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mickey head balloon skirt is the cutest!!!  I love it!!!
> 
> Fancy Nancy is also too cute!  She has an infectious smile, I can't help but be happy looking at it!!


Please let me know if you find some of that fabric! I LOVE IT!!!
That outfit is just perfect. You did a great job picking fabrics.




mgmsmommy said:


> Yeah! I finally posted enough!
> 
> Prior to last Dec. I had only made simple quilts like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend showed me how to make simple flannel pj pants from tracing the outline of a pr my kids already had.
> 
> But y'all inspird me so
> I decided I had to try other things. 1st project was a hannah montana bag for dd Morgan's friends bday present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure it would be good enough for a gift but I think it came together in the end.
> 
> Then I wanted to try some clothes for my cuties so I tried the portait peasant with some ruffled capris.  Here they are on dd Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to get a better pic of her standing in it next time.
> 
> This is so fun.  I really want to try some cute dresses & have bought the stripwork twirl jumper to try but am scared to start it!


You are doing a great job!
I spy a wiimote!




aimeeg said:


> Welcome Welcome!!! I learned how sew because of this thread.  I think you find many of the ladies and Tom did not sew until they stumbled upon this thread. Be careful . . . it addictive!
> 
> Oh- The Hello Kitty 4th of July fabric is my all time favorite HK. I wish I had more left for this year. Maybe I will do patchwork skirts this year.


I am now on a quest to find that fabric. It is soo cute! I love HK!!



aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .




That is gorgeous! 



sweetstitches said:


> How scarey and sad!  I'm glad no one else was injuried, but feel so bad for the family of this boy.  It sounds like he grew up in quite a disfunctional home, and is paying the price for it.
> 
> I don't blame you at all for being afraid for your own safety.  I can't imagine living next to a grown-up (A Parent even) that would yell things at you like that.  He sounds totally unstable.
> 
> Praying for your safety, and for the family and the boy, and all the kids who got their sense of security taken away from them.


Thank you for the prayers.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Double Hooray for DH coming home!!
> This past winter I made Megan a coat from cashmere wool- $35 in fabric, but it would have cost like $150 to buy- the only thing that I didnt like was that many people thought it was fleece. But she wore it a TON and it saved me money-something my sewing does not accomplish very often- so Im thinking this will be this winter's coat. You can come visit me and give me smocking lessons, and if you come in winter, it will be nice and cold and hey, you'll need coats for a trip to CT in winter!!
> 
> Oh, how stressful to have reporters and otheres lurking in the street! BUT perhaps now is a good time to go out and play with your daughter- when the reporters, etc are around- less likely they will come and bother you. Just trying to find the positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe I woke up now the Megan's cold? either that or allergies- Im congested and have a sore throat. oh well, its liveable and I can still breath.


Cashmere wool sounds yummy.
I can't talk my DH into going to Florida. Maybe he will go for CT? 



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone know anything about a Babylock 605? I think its a serger? Its on my Craigslist for $25,,,,,,


No clue... did you buy it? lol


Just wanted to tell you guys thank you for all the comments and encouraging words about whats going on in my area. No reporters today on our street. 
The boy that shot himself is still in a stable critical condition(that doesn't make sense to me) and is in a coma.


----------



## DisneyKings

lynnanddbyz said:


> We just decided this weekend.  We can do the free dining in August this year     I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited and SOOOOOOOO behind.  I need to get my but in gear.  I need outfits for 8 days for boys(AHHH).  They are older 12 and 8 so I am really going to have to think this out.  I am thinking pirate tshirts and maybe something for test track(my boys LOVE that ride).  PLEEEEAAASE help me come up with ideas.  I like the bowling shirts but I am scared of the buttons and collars.  I will have to check Carla's and see if she has an adult bowling shirt for my DS12.  Please wish me luck as I try to pull this together in exactly 90 days.  Oh and we are not telling the kids until just before we leave.



OOH!  We'll be there at the same time.  I have made dining reservations, but haven't thought about the clothes.  I guess I'd better get busy too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Since so some of you have been down the same time, I'll give it a whirl.....
We are going to be down there Aug 17 - 26th - we are staying at Saratoga Springs - it's our first DVC trip (yeah!) we are using the developer points we got when we bought. (our homes are AKV & BLT) Will anyone else be there at that time?


----------



## aimeeg

karamat said:


> Wow - I finished up #13 and got to the end of #14 this evening.  Everyone's been busy... loved everything posted!
> 
> So tonight I finally took my new serger out of the box and gave it a try.  I still have lots to learn, but so far its not too bad.  There is a quilt shop here that has a basic serger class that I'm thinking of taking... unfortunately the class is usually on a weekday evening at their store on the other side of town.  I need to see if they'll host a class at their store close to me.
> 
> Anyone have any tips or tricks for the Singer serger from Wal-Mart?  Thanks!




I think sergers can be really intimidating at first. The best thing to do is get out your scrap fabric and practice, practice, practice. We have the same serger. Actually, I have had three. I keep killing them. LOL There should be a little dvd that goes with the serger. It is really helpful and I learned from that. My one trick is about the tension discs. Make sure your thread is going through the center of those discs. If it is off to the right or left you will have trouble. Have fun with your serger!!


----------



## vargas17

I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack


----------



## ibesue

aimeeg said:


> Here is the Mulan I did . . .



OMGoodness so cute!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I have been looking off and on all day.  I want to do some appliques.  I want to do some Star Wars Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc.  I can only find one Mickey coloring page.  Does any one know a site I can find these on or a coloring book I can buy that would have them?????  I thought this would be easy.  WRONG!!!!!  Thank everyone in advance.



Do you have an embroidery machine or will these be by hand?  Also look up disney trading pins.



KARAJ said:


> OK I have looked a couple of places, but have had no luck finding the blueish flag material that everyone and there mother seemed to have bought at the right time. If someone even knows the name of it could you let me know so I can look online I would really like that it is the epitome of Epcot!!!
> 
> Thanks


Good luck!  I think it was out 2 years ago and sold at Hancocks?  I have some but just can't part with it!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone know anything about a Babylock 605? I think its a serger? Its on my Craigslist for $25,,,,,,



It is a serger, but I don't know anything about it!



peachygreen said:


> I leave for Disneyland in 2 days and I am sewing up a storm.  I put all my sewing away for the past 2 months + as we are trying to sell the house.  And then I had a miscarriage that really messed me up for a while.  So I am in a sewing frenzy.  I did a Belle dress and minnie skirt on Saturday and I am doing a faries dress and Buzz Lightyear one tonight.  That is all I have time for.  She might have to wear some stuff I did for Disneyland while we are there.  I had other outfits and projects planned, but you do what you can do right.



Have a great time!  I didn't know anyone was coming out here soon!  It looks like you will have great weather!  It was hot this week, but I think its cooling down!  And of course, we don't have much humidity!  



*Toadstool* said:


> I think it would be hard for them to stay here. People talk about it EVERYWHERE I go constantly. Surely when they come home from the hospital it will be unbearable to be around here. My life would be easier if they didn't live next to me.. I still don't like saying that, but it is true. My DH is saying he thinks this will change their life and maybe they will leave me alone. They never do anything while he is home. DH has spoken with them several times. It just doesn't seem to stick..
> The poor kids that went to that school seem to be terrified. I just can't imagine. It makes me lean further and further to homeschooling... My in laws are going to flip.
> 
> Just wanted to tell you guys thank you for all the comments and encouraging words about whats going on in my area. No reporters today on our street.
> The boy that shot himself is still in a stable critical condition(that doesn't make sense to me) and is in a coma.



Thanks for the update!  I hope it does change their lives or that they move away from you!  



DisneyKings said:


> OOH!  We'll be there at the same time.  I have made dining reservations, but haven't thought about the clothes.  I guess I'd better get busy too.



  Don't you know, the clothes come first!!  

I checked on Joann's today and they didn't have any Hello Kitty RWB fabric but I am also going to another one tomorrow so I will check there too!


----------



## ibesue

vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack



  Good luck!!  And have a great time!!



aimeeg said:


> I think sergers can be really intimidating at first. The best thing to do is get out your scrap fabric and practice, practice, practice. We have the same serger. Actually, I have had three. I keep killing them. LOL There should be a little dvd that goes with the serger. It is really helpful and I learned from that. My one trick is about the tension discs. Make sure your thread is going through the center of those discs. If it is off to the right or left you will have trouble. Have fun with your serger!!



Yup, just practice & practice!  And if its not in the little grooves and tight, it will cause problems.  But after a few times you will have it down!!


----------



## aimeeg

vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack



Sleep is for the weak.  No, seriously . . . get what you can get done, get a good night sleep and enjoy the trip with your family.


----------



## jeniamt

sohappy said:


> Get ready for too many appliques (that still need the sewing part).  Once I get the pieces on the shirt, I can knock them out pretty quickly.  This is almost all of the ones for the trip.  I tried to encourage the boys to coordinate, but not match exactly.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.



To say I'm impressed would be an extreme understatement.   



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids at Chef Mickey's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were also one of the lucky ones to run into Teresajoy!!!  She actually approached me in the Crystal Palace after recognizing my daughter Julia and thw outfits I made. I couldn't believe it!! What a small world! She was so sweet and so was her family!  What are the odds that we would have been eating in the same place at at the same time???!!!   I was so happy to meet her and introduce her to my family!
> 
> If she doesn't mind I will post the pic of all of us. Just let me know Teresa



Post more pics, please!!!!!



aimeeg said:


> Here is something I made.



Soooooooo cute!



jham said:


> Wendy, Lily can wear a size 3 or a size 4 so I made her the size 3/4. I wanted it to last longer so I just made the longest length on the body and the sleeves. The sleeves cut at the full length of the pattern are more a size 4. I think it fits perfectly. It looks great now but has a little growing room. Since Hannah is kind of between sizes, if you want a more fitted look I would go with the 18 month-2 size and use the longest length on sleeves and body, or go with the 3/4 for a roomier look and make shorter sleeves and body. Carla has a little arm chart that can help you figure out sleeve length and her leg chart will help you figure out length of the shirt.



I want one!  As I was shopping for some Amy Butler fabric to make a skirt, I couldn't stop looking at her stuff and thinking it would be perfect for a tunic.  Have you seen Tory Burch's tunics?  They start at nearly $300!!! Kid tunics are $95.  Crazy!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!








Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!


----------



## surfergirl602

Hey all - I've been having a lot of trouble with my old machine, I've been using it so much lately that its kind of falling apart now - DH says that I can get a new one, that isn't going to break the bank.  Are there brands that are better than others?  I was thinking something computerized that will do embroidery maybe - where should I look for the best price, and what brands should I be concidering?  I really can't spend more than 2/300 at the most.  Are there machines out there that can do a veriety of things for around this price?  Any sales?  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## peachygreen

Its a really good thing Wal-mart is just a couple miles from the house.  It was 11:30 at night when I realized that I didn't have white thread for one dress or bias tape for the other.  As I leave in 2 days I decided I should run over and get them.  THere are really odd people in wal-mart near midnight.  The Buzz dress is finished except for ironing the applique.  The Faries dress is pinned.  I just need to put white thread on the bobbin, sew it together and iron on the applique.  Ack!


----------



## ibesue

jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!



So cute!  I love the skirt!  And yes, the precious dress is perfect!



peachygreen said:


> Its a really good thing Wal-mart is just a couple miles from the house.  It was 11:30 at night when I realized that I didn't have white thread for one dress or bias tape for the other.  As I leave in 2 days I decided I should run over and get them.  THere are really odd people in wal-mart near midnight.  The Buzz dress is finished except for ironing the applique.  The Faries dress is pinned.  I just need to put white thread on the bobbin, sew it together and iron on the applique.  Ack!



Can't wait to see it!



surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I've been having a lot of trouble with my old machine, I've been using it so much lately that its kind of falling apart now - DH says that I can get a new one, that isn't going to break the bank.  Are there brands that are better than others?  I was thinking something computerized that will do embroidery maybe - where should I look for the best price, and what brands should I be concidering?  I really can't spend more than 2/300 at the most.  Are there machines out there that can do a veriety of things for around this price?  Any sales?  Thanks for any suggestions!


 
My DD bought a Brother 270D for about 300, but they are a bit more expensive now.   She got it on ebay/maybe overstocked?


----------



## jeniamt

Crafty ladies...  QUESTION:

_Does anyone know where I can buy waterproof and stain-resistant nylon fabric?_

I want to make a bunch of reusable sandwich and snack bags for my kids.

Thanks!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> Don't you know, the clothes come first!!


Yes... I have clothes planned for a trip that isn't booked or even decided on. 



jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!


Love the skirt! Those fabrics looks great. What a lucky girl!
Your Cinderella is perfect! Did you use satin?? I've had such bad luck washing satin. It either changes color when I wash it or it wrinkles so bad and then I can't iron it properly. I'm just wondering if you found some kind that is washable. I'm not a dry cleaning fan! 



peachygreen said:


> Its a really good thing Wal-mart is just a couple miles from the house.  It was 11:30 at night when I realized that I didn't have white thread for one dress or bias tape for the other.  As I leave in 2 days I decided I should run over and get them.  THere are really odd people in wal-mart near midnight.  The Buzz dress is finished except for ironing the applique.  The Faries dress is pinned.  I just need to put white thread on the bobbin, sew it together and iron on the applique.  Ack!


This is why I have missed having a Wal Mart with fabric! If I realize I need something I have to drive an hour to get it... unless I want to pay 6 dollars for a spool of thread at the heirloom shop!
I am working on a fairy dress too. 



surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I've been having a lot of trouble with my old machine, I've been using it so much lately that its kind of falling apart now - DH says that I can get a new one, that isn't going to break the bank.  Are there brands that are better than others?  I was thinking something computerized that will do embroidery maybe - where should I look for the best price, and what brands should I be concidering?  I really can't spend more than 2/300 at the most.  Are there machines out there that can do a veriety of things for around this price?  Any sales?  Thanks for any suggestions!


I paid around 400 for my Brother PC6000. I love it!! You could probably get it cheaper now. I bought it from one of those vacuum and sewing centers online. It was a display model. Computerized was one of the big things I was looking for. It really made a difference for me. It doesn't do embroidery though. I have a separate stand alone embroidery machine. I would definitely check out local dealerships for used machines or display models. Check out Kens vac and sewing center and places like that too. I think the place I ordered from online was called Mr Vac and Mrs sewing or something like that. I just googed away. Saved alot of money.

I test drove the new Bernina today. 
That machine is AMAZING!!! The hoop is so big. Maybe I can sell my car and buy it. 10k.. what a deal! 
Hubby told me if I get a job and save my money I can have it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well I just finished Juliet's Phineas & Ferb dress. I will try to post pics tomorrow when she gets up.. I really hope it fits. I did get my Singer to shir the knit fabric - not as tightly as I would have liked but it did work. Hopefully it will work better on the cotton. It will be really tough to tell her she can't wear it to school tomorrow if it doesn't fit right around the chest. I can take it in there without much problem so that will be easy. Well, I am off to bed for a nap til the girls get up. Oh, what joy to work night shift when it comes to sleep......then again the nap I took after the dentist visit (I have to take valium for dental work to be performed without me freaking out) might be why I am up so late right now too. Maybe I will read for a little bit - Harry Potter is calling........


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

What is laminated cotton and where do you find it?

I am going to need something to cover my grandmother's dining room table (which I enherited) and I have been told that the table should be covered to protect it. I need something other than my usual cloth table clothes, but I dont want it to look like a picnic table cloth either.

I saw "laminated cotton" listed on Fabric Obsession, but all her buys are closed now and I didnt know what this term meant...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.


Happy Birthday!! I love the cake. One year Jenna picked my cake and it was Barbie. Good thing I like Barbie. I am in love with that Tink fabric. I must have some!!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> I think it would be hard for them to stay here. People talk about it EVERYWHERE I go constantly. Surely when they come home from the hospital it will be unbearable to be around here. My life would be easier if they didn't live next to me.. I still don't like saying that, but it is true. My DH is saying he thinks this will change their life and maybe they will leave me alone. They never do anything while he is home. DH has spoken with them several times. It just doesn't seem to stick..
> The poor kids that went to that school seem to be terrified. I just can't imagine. It makes me lean further and further to homeschooling... My in laws are going to flip.
> 
> Thanks. I am feeling much better. The doctor gave me some somas. Those work great! I held off on taking them until DH got home. It makes me kinda out of it. Don't want Hannah thinking her mommy is crazy.
> The smocking plate with the carriage and horse on it should be easy to find.. well the carriage and horse that I used. Cross eyed cricket still makes that one. I know the one you are talking about though. That is the one I based Cinderella on. I stalked those on ebay for a while, but never could bring myself to buy it!! I was lucky enough to get my hands on that one a couple weeks ago. I think the last one I saw went up to 80 dollars. No way I was paying that. It is by Gwen Millner, and I hear it is being reprinted. That was my holy grail of smocking plates!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to tell you guys thank you for all the comments and encouraging words about whats going on in my area. No reporters today on our street.
> The boy that shot himself is still in a stable critical condition(that doesn't make sense to me) and is in a coma.



I was thinking of you yesterday - wondering how things were coming along.  I'm glad the street has calmed down, and I really hope your DH is right - that the family decides to move.  What a tragic event you have lived through!  I'm glad that you're feeling a little bitter physically as well!



jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!




Love the skirt AND the dress - but the dress is WOW!  Fabulous!  GREAT job!




jeniamt said:


> Crafty ladies...  QUESTION:
> 
> _Does anyone know where I can buy waterproof and stain-resistant nylon fabric?_
> 
> I want to make a bunch of reusable sandwich and snack bags for my kids.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I bought rip stop nylon at Hancock's.  I bought it thinking that I wouldmake some lunch bags, but haven't gotten around to it yet.



*Toadstool* said:


> I test drove the new Bernina today.
> That machine is AMAZING!!! The hoop is so big. Maybe I can sell my car and buy it. 10k.. what a deal!
> Hubby told me if I get a job and save my money I can have it.



I didn't mean to, but I kinda test drove a Viking Diamond a few days ago.   that machine!    It sings and dances just about!  Talk about a BIG HOOP!  Of course, it should be awesome, the thing cost more than my first car!  I have serious hoop envy, though!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> What is laminated cotton and where do you find it?
> 
> I am going to need something to cover my grandmother's dining room table (which I enherited) and I have been told that the table should be covered to protect it. I need something other than my usual cloth table clothes, but I dont want it to look like a picnic table cloth either.
> 
> I saw "laminated cotton" listed on Fabric Obsession, but all her buys are closed now and I didnt know what this term meant...



It is also called "oilcloth" some places.  It is fabric that is coated with a kinda plastic/vinyl material so that it is waterproof.  It doesn't have the kinda flannel backing that plastic tablecloths often have.  Both sides are the plastic/vinyl fabric.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

some worrisom things going on this morning, 
please say a prayer for me and baby.


----------



## binab

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just finished Juliet's Phineas & Ferb dress.



Ohh, can't wait to see this!!    My DD just LOOOVES P&F.

Eyore4Ever149 - Hope everything is okay... saying a prayer for you all.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.

I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.












It was my first time actually using a ycmt pattern; i've bought a few, but was askeered to try... this one doesn't have pattern pieces, so cutting it at first was a pain, then I remembered completely lost quilting skills, so the second was better.  It was really nice having clear directions with pics, now I can't wait to try a Carla C pattern; think I might start with the sophie tunic I couldn't resist buying.  Having a hard time sizing that one, though.  She's so skinny that her chest measurement falls under size 3 sizing, but she's almost 10 and usually wears a 7 slim.  so I am using the arm measurements for the sleeves, and the longest 6 length to split the difference- does that sound right?


----------



## karebear1

jeniamt said:


> Crafty ladies...  QUESTION:
> 
> _Does anyone know where I can buy waterproof and stain-resistant nylon fabric?_
> 
> I want to make a bunch of reusable sandwich and snack bags for my kids.
> 
> Thanks!!!



We can only give you that info if you are planning on embellishing those bags with applique or something of equal decor.....otherwise........... you're on your own!!  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.



Happy belatjed b-day!! Those pics are just great- and your little kiddle is the spitting image of you! So cute!


----------



## Haganfam5

*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! Love the friends around the world outfit! That picture is priceless!! You must have one of those super fancy cameras??
> Love the picture of the Disers together! How awesome!!!
> The updated Mary outfit is cute. How do you fix your kids hair soo cute? I do the little bun pigtails, but they don't look as cute as your daughters.. is there a secret??



You made me smile! Thank you so much! I have a Nikon D40 that I begged and pleaded for and I finally bought about 2 months ago (my husband gave me the...."whatever you want hunny"-line.....and that was all I needed to hear!)

As far as the hair, I LOVE to braid-whenever my girls feel like sitting long enough for me to do it! My D8's braids took me about 45-hour to do the night before we left. The one of Julia and Mary, I just LOVED her hair that day! I first made pig-tails and then twisted them up on each side. Then I put some claw clips to hold the twist and let the ends stick out. It looked adorable on her.  TInk Day (the family shot), I did my best to re-create TInk's hair and Tink even noticed!!! The first thing she said to Julia was "hay, you have my hair!"  That started up a big conversation with the "red" fairy about how she does Tink's hair everyday.

Oh, and just a little FYI, The line for the fairy's said 60 minutes. I almost didn't wait on it because of it. I figured it was my girls last chance so let's go for it. Well, the wait wasn't more than 30 minutes. I was a little upset that they seem to leave the 60 minutes wait time up there all day. Everytime before, we left because it said 60 minutes and I just can't wait on a line that long.  I just couldn't help but think of the other kids who's parents didn't wait and they missed out on pixie hollow because of it. They were worth it though and Tink was soooooo great! She had the cutest little lisp and was just so adorable! Worth the wait, anyway!
Here is a Tink pic:







PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.



Happy Birthday! The Tink cake is just too cute and how sweet that you both had a quiet birthday party together.  I LOVE the Tink fabric! Is that new at Joanns now? I am sure I won't be the only one looking for it next time I go there!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Since so some of you have been down the same time, I'll give it a whirl.....
> We are going to be down there Aug 17 - 26th - we are staying at Saratoga Springs - it's our first DVC trip (yeah!) we are using the developer points we got when we bought. (our homes are AKV & BLT) Will anyone else be there at that time?



We are going August 16-22 for a Grand family gathering. Not sure when I would have the time with our crazy schedule but if you put something together, let me know! I would love to meet more of us!



jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!



They are just great! I would love that skirt for my 8 year old! It looks so "grown up"- LOVE it!  The Cinderella dress is just wonderful! I love how you did the peplum (I think thats how you spell it). I always have a hard time with that for some reason. 


So my ear is still clogged (from the sinus infection and the flight home). It has been a week now and I can't take much more of it. I think my glands are still swollen, so that's probably the problem.  I refuse to go spend money for the doctor to tell me the same thing so I'll just have to allow my stubborn self to wait it out.......

So, what did you all think about American Idol last night? I am not asking for any flames here but am I the only one who doesn't like either one of the final two? (Okay, I just deleted my 2 cents on the final two-to avoid any upset ).  I haven't been watching every week but this might be one of the first years of American Idol that I don't HAVE to see the finale.  

One last pic for you. Julia wasn't wearing anything spectacular that day but I just LOVED the coach! I want one for my garden! This was at Epcot for the flower and garden festival. Just one of the many, many, beautiful pieces throughout the park. In the back on the right are some of the seven dwarfs.


----------



## aksunshine

Can anyone help me find the friends around the world fabric. I'd love to make an outfit with this for Isabelle. We are going back in October and it's time to put my new machine to work!


----------



## DonnaBelle06

Can anyone tell me something "easy" to do that is a no sewing type thing I could do for tshirts?

I am not very crafty but thought about trying to make something for our Aug Disney trip.

Thanks!
Donna in Charlotte, NC


----------



## aksunshine

Hi Donna! You could do Transfers, printed off your computer and ironed on. The design board is very helpful in that area. Good luck!


----------



## princessmom29

surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I've been having a lot of trouble with my old machine, I've been using it so much lately that its kind of falling apart now - DH says that I can get a new one, that isn't going to break the bank.  Are there brands that are better than others?  I was thinking something computerized that will do embroidery maybe - where should I look for the best price, and what brands should I be concidering?  I really can't spend more than 2/300 at the most.  Are there machines out there that can do a veriety of things for around this price?  Any sales?  Thanks for any suggestions!



The only embroidery machine I know of close to that price range is the brother you can get at walmart for like $350. There just is not much else out there under $500 that will do embroidery. I struggled for a long time over getting that one or not. I decided to wait on the embroidery machine b/c it only has a 4x4 hoop and it uses designs loaded on cards. To decide if I could deal with 4x4 designs I cut a peice of paper this size and inned it to one of DD5's t-shirts. It just didn't look right to me.In order to download anything from the web you have to spend about $100 on software. I bought a brother ecs6000i form walmart for under $200 and I love it for sewing. It has made a big difference in the time it takes to do stuff and lots of little things are sooo much easier. I am glad I waited on the embroidery machine b/c I got the singer ce-150 from HSN about 6 months later. I LOVE this machine. It takes design downloads and has both 4x6 and 5x7 hoops. I paid $800 for mine, but it came with all the editing software. I got 4 software packages that average between $150-$250 each seperately. You can get just the machine for around $500 elsewhere, but HSN is only offered the package deal on the 150 and the 250 without any software. HSN has a flexpay option if you go through them, and I spread the cost of my machine out over 5 payments. I did a lot of research before I bought it, and if you have a laptop that has a windows OS other than vista you might be interested in the ce-100. It runs around $450, but is not vista compatable.


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.




PRAYING!  Please update as soon as you can!


Toadstool!
I just went back to the Martha Pullen site to take a look at the classes offered.  There are a few things offered for smocking - including a machine smocking class.  I really think I would like to learn that!  I am SO GOING!  It doesn't look like you can purchase tickets ahead of time - it only mentions purchasing tickets at the door.  

My DH says I can go - so, I'm SO THERE!  I can't wait!  NOW, to decide, should I make something and enter for the sewing contest?  Have you ever been?  How extraordinary are the entries?  Should I just save myself the humiliation and not bother?  I don't want to be laughed out of the place because all of these fabulous genius seamstresses have created something fantastic and I enter my measley design.


----------



## ireland_nicole

vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack


It's gonna be ok; sure, the customs are cute- and fun; but being at Disney - rested- is more important.



jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!


I really love these!


PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.


love the cake; I picked up 3 yards of that fabric yesterday too; no idea what I'm gonna do w/ it- thinking maybe a wrap dress for DD?  The lady at the cutting counter looked at it and said, this would make a great pillowcase (yeah, a pillowcase, sure...)


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.


praying now!


----------



## DonnaBelle06

AKSunshine.....Thank you.

Call me dumb (when it comes to this - I am)...but where do I find what to print out and what do I print them out on (for Iron on transfers)?

THANK YOU SO MUCH!
Donna


----------



## revrob

DonnaBelle06 said:


> AKSunshine.....Thank you.
> 
> Call me dumb (when it comes to this - I am)...but where do I find what to print out and what do I print them out on (for Iron on transfers)?
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> Donna



Check the Creative DISigns board (right here on the DIS) there are tons of designs there!

To make the iron ons - there are directions on the DISigns board, but basically, you purchase iron on transfer sheets (I prefer the avery brand they seem to work much better), print them on your printer and follow the directions on in the package of transfers.  They work pretty well, and are pretty simple!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.


Prayers being said right now. Go to the hospital please.



surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I've been having a lot of trouble with my old machine, I've been using it so much lately that its kind of falling apart now - DH says that I can get a new one, that isn't going to break the bank.  Are there brands that are better than others?  I was thinking something computerized that will do embroidery maybe - where should I look for the best price, and what brands should I be concidering?  I really can't spend more than 2/300 at the most.  Are there machines out there that can do a veriety of things for around this price?  Any sales?  Thanks for any suggestions!


I have the Brother SE350 embroidery and sewing machine. I love it. If you are just getting into embroidery it is great. When I bought mine it was $379 at Wal-Mart. DH just got me the PED Basic and now I have tons of embroidery designs just waiting to be turned into stuff. There are tons of free designs all over the web and all you have to do is load them on the card and pop in it your machine. The PED Basic comes with a card and the adapter to load the designs. It also runs on Vista even though the website says that it doesn't. The machine that I have does have the 4x4 hoop, but really the only thing that I wish I had a bigger hoop for is the In The Hoop projects, other than that I am happy. The machine has lots of built in stitches and it has loads of other features. The Brother Innovis 900D is also a good one. Marlo has it and it really looks nice.  http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/modeldetail.aspx?PRODUCTID=SE350 http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=NV900D


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> Check the Creative DISigns board (right here on the DIS) there are tons of designs there!
> 
> To make the iron ons - there are directions on the DISigns board, but basically, you purchase iron on transfer sheets (I prefer the avery brand they seem to work much better), print them on your printer and follow the directions on in the package of transfers.  They work pretty well, and are pretty simple!


Have you tried the transfers for ribbed shirts by Avery? I bought some a while back and I could not for the life of me get them to work. They were literally crumbling to pieces as I used them. I don't know if I did something wrong or what the deal was.


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!



Cute skirt, and I love the Cinderella dress.  Evelyn looks so pretty in it.




PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.




Glad you had a good birthday.  Sometimes the quiet ones are the most fun.  Cool new Tink fabric.  Can't wait to see what you do with it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
> DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
> DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.
> 
> I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time actually using a ycmt pattern; i've bought a few, but was askeered to try... this one doesn't have pattern pieces, so cutting it at first was a pain, then I remembered completely lost quilting skills, so the second was better.  It was really nice having clear directions with pics, now I can't wait to try a Carla C pattern; think I might start with the sophie tunic I couldn't resist buying.  Having a hard time sizing that one, though.  She's so skinny that her chest measurement falls under size 3 sizing, but she's almost 10 and usually wears a 7 slim.  so I am using the arm measurements for the sleeves, and the longest 6 length to split the difference- does that sound right?



Nice bag.  I am making the Avilo Pocket Tote for my DSs teachers.  It also does not have pattern pieces, but the directions are clear and easy to follow.


----------



## Marianne0310

DonnaBelle06 said:


> Can anyone tell me something "easy" to do that is a no sewing type thing I could do for tshirts?
> 
> 
> Hi Donna,
> 
> I'm not sure how close you are to the Hobby Lobby, Michael's or A.C. Moore in Matthews, but that is were I buy my Tee shirts. I buy the transfer paper to use for the iron-on designs at A. C. Moores or Bj's.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Marianne


----------



## KARAJ

NaeNae said:


> Here is what my fabric says:
> "Friends Around the World" Designed by Trena Hegdahl Design Co. for Fabrics by Spectrix
> Hope it helps.




THANK YOU!



vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack



I a, sure you will get it done.   Good Luck! 




ibesue said:


> Good luck!  I think it was out 2 years ago and sold at Hancocks?  I have some but just can't part with it!



Thanks for the info, I figured that was probably the case  oh well will just have to keep an I out for it on , and no worries I would probably not want to part with that one either




jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!



Do you remember the name of the pattern/tute for the skirt??
And the Cindy dress is adorable!! How do you do your peplums? I bought the material for a Cindy but now instead of the fabric being at the store and me just wanting it, The stuff is sitting staring at me and I think the yardage is laughing at me knowing I may never really cut it.




aksunshine said:


> Can anyone help me find the friends around the world fabric. I'd love to make an outfit with this for Isabelle. We are going back in October and it's time to put my new machine to work!



You Too huh, good luck. If I find any, no I must be positive WHEN I find some, I will let you know


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi Donna,

The Michael's flyer has tee's on sale this week.  

Marianne


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> Have you tried the transfers for ribbed shirts by Avery? I bought some a while back and I could not for the life of me get them to work. They were literally crumbling to pieces as I used them. I don't know if I did something wrong or what the deal was.



I didn't realize there was a transfer for ribbed shirts.  I wonder why they were so difficult to work with?  I don't do a lot of transfers, but I use the transfers on some other projects and that's how I learned I like the avery best (plus I think I read that on the DISign board?  not sure?)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I dont think you were on a soapbox and what you are saying makes sense. I think my Mom just sort of sat there and listened. If he was there for 1 neice's party, Im sure I will get to meet him next month (assuming Im up for the trip) for my second neice's party. My SIL is a OT for a lot of special needs kids and I dont know if she knows this Mom from there or if her other children are friends with my neices. I think it was the way that she said it that caught my Mom off guard.  I think this also makes me think of my cousin and all that happeneded....heres a story.....
> 
> 35 years ago my uncle and his wife had wanted a child very badly. My uncle had a childhood sickness ( I forget what) and it made him unable to have kids. So they got in line to adopt. Well I know Im skipping a LOT of details, but basically, they adopted a baby boy- I know theres alot of other stuff about the agency, birth mom,etc. but basically after the agency brought him, they found there were things about the baby that seemed slightly off.
> Turns out the agency knew the baby's issue's but didnt reveal them. But they couldnt do more than love him and keep him- as if he had been born to them. Jason had severe autism, with some other issues too. My Uncle's wife   left him. He remarried and adopted my second aunt's son too. They raised him- and I can't imagine a more loving, devoted home. Sadly, Jason passed away in his sleep when we were in our late 20s (we were the same age).
> I know its a strange story but I love it- I love that they embraced what God sent them, a lot of purposeful sneakyness went on and they overlooked it for the sake of the child. I still miss Jason today.But I never heard them speak of  his behaviors in a irreverent way. But I would imagine it's got ot be different going thru it as a couple, versus a single Mom. I love my Mom, but she is NOT a good listener, but if I get to meet this Mom I will be sure to make every effort to sit near her and just let her talk and know that she and her children are accepted- I wonder if my Mom shared stories about my cousin with her. I think it todays world its easy to not get enough love- and that Mom probably needs more love and acceptance in her life.


Tissue Alert.  That is the sweetest story ever.  How wonderful of your uncle to be a father to Jason who was sent to him.  I am sorry he is gone but as you know God holds a special place for the children.

Autism is such a hard thing and how people cope is different for each parent.  Did you know the divorce rate for a couple with SN child is 85%?  I know it is hard for my mom to listen too or even understand but now that she has a SN grandson she does try more.  Not a good excuse though.  If you do see this mom, just listening would be the greatest gift you could give her.  Maybe she is just to stressed out lately.  Also, we used ABA to stop some of the stimming Hunter did.  He doesn't stim now so I know behaviors can be extinguished.  But it takes a lot of time and hard work on both parts.  The rocking is a comforting thing for the child.  Wendy help me here.  The fluid in the ear canal goes back and forth and the rocking helps move it to comfort the child.  It has been explained to me but I am not good at it.  

You are so kind to already plan out to listen to the this mom, most people are uncomfortable with listen to people talk about SN.  Thank you so much and let me know how it goes.


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> Happy Birthday!! I love the cake. One year Jenna picked my cake and it was Barbie. Good thing I like Barbie. I am in love with that Tink fabric. I must have some!!




hehehe I love when kids do that. Georgia wanted me to get a white cake with yellow roses first but they didn't have one. She wanted them to write "happy birthday to the best most awesome mom ever" on it. I told her I don't think there would be enough room. hehe I love my kiddo! She makes an awful day better. 

I think I might go get more fabric today since its on sale only 25% off, but hey its reason enough to get more right?? haha if you want I can pick ya up some.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
> DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
> DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.
> 
> I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> that is super cute. I love it. I really want to make one of those. I should get on that.
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belatjed b-day!! Those pics are just great- and your little kiddle is the spitting image of you! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And oh my she totally is, isn't she. She actually looks like her dad alot too. its one of those strange thing, how can one kid look so much like me and her dad.  But yeah I will take all the credit for the awesomeness and cuteness. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! The Tink cake is just too cute and how sweet that you both had a quiet birthday party together.  I LOVE the Tink fabric! Is that new at Joanns now? I am sure I won't be the only one looking for it next time I go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is too cute.
> 
> Thank you, I always wanted a reason to get that cake. hehe then Georgia picked it for me. So I couldn't say no, right? bwahahahaha  That fabric is so new that the lady at the cutting counter didn't even know they got it in. She wanted to buy the rest of the bolt. I said um no...please don't. haha I might be back tomorrow to get more!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the cake; I picked up 3 yards of that fabric yesterday too; no idea what I'm gonna do w/ it- thinking maybe a wrap dress for DD?  The lady at the cutting counter looked at it and said, this would make a great pillowcase (yeah, a pillowcase, sure...)
> 
> praying now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really, a pillow case! they asked me the same thing, "what are you gonna make??" I have no clue. She said 'wow, you are just buying three yards for the fun of it." bhahahaha I should have her come here.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!



Great Cinderella dress and she is cute.  What blog had that skirt?  I love it and it would be good for work.  Please let me know.



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.


Awww, you are both just too cute.  Georgia looks just like you.  The birthday cake is perfect and it looks like a wonderful time at your house.  Great fabric score.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.


Prayers, please take care and be careful.


ireland_nicole said:


> Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
> DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
> DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.
> 
> I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time actually using a ycmt pattern; i've bought a few, but was askeered to try... this one doesn't have pattern pieces, so cutting it at first was a pain, then I remembered completely lost quilting skills, so the second was better.  It was really nice having clear directions with pics, now I can't wait to try a Carla C pattern; think I might start with the sophie tunic I couldn't resist buying.


I love the purse and good for you for sticking with it and making a great gift.  Sorry can't help with sizing but others have done the tunic and it looks fun.


----------



## ibesue

jeniamt said:


> Crafty ladies...  QUESTION:
> 
> _Does anyone know where I can buy waterproof and stain-resistant nylon fabric?_
> 
> I want to make a bunch of reusable sandwich and snack bags for my kids.
> 
> Thanks!!!



You can order PUL fabric on !  Thats what they use for diaper covers!



*Toadstool* said:


> Yes... I have clothes planned for a trip that isn't booked or even decided on.
> 
> I paid around 400 for my Brother PC6000. I love it!! You could probably get it cheaper now. I bought it from one of those vacuum and sewing centers online. It was a display model. Computerized was one of the big things I was looking for. It really made a difference for me. It doesn't do embroidery though. I have a separate stand alone embroidery machine. I would definitely check out local dealerships for used machines or display models. Check out Kens vac and sewing center and places like that too. I think the place I ordered from online was called Mr Vac and Mrs sewing or something like that. I just googed away. Saved alot of money.
> 
> I test drove the new Bernina today.
> That machine is AMAZING!!! The hoop is so big. Maybe I can sell my car and buy it. 10k.. what a deal!
> Hubby told me if I get a job and save my money I can have it.



I have a Bernina!  A really old Bernina!   No embroidery, but once upon a time it was the top of the line!  

I am jealous that you have a stand alone embroidery machine!!  




PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.



Happy Belated Birthday!!!  Love the cake!  And your DD is precious!  Is that the tink fabric that everyone is getting?




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.



  Prayers being said.  That ticker says 5 more days!



karebear1 said:


> We can only give you that info if you are planning on embellishing those bags with applique or something of equal decor.....otherwise........... you're on your own!!






revrob said:


> PRAYING!  Please update as soon as you can!
> 
> 
> Toadstool!
> I just went back to the Martha Pullen site to take a look at the classes offered.  There are a few things offered for smocking - including a machine smocking class.  I really think I would like to learn that!  I am SO GOING!  It doesn't look like you can purchase tickets ahead of time - it only mentions purchasing tickets at the door.
> 
> My DH says I can go - so, I'm SO THERE!  I can't wait!  NOW, to decide, should I make something and enter for the sewing contest?  Have you ever been?  How extraordinary are the entries?  Should I just save myself the humiliation and not bother?  I don't want to be laughed out of the place because all of these fabulous genius seamstresses have created something fantastic and I enter my measley design.



Lucky Ducky!  And I know you will not be humiliated!  Your work is wonderful!



KARAJ said:


> Thanks for the info, I figured that was probably the case  oh well will just have to keep an I out for it on , and no worries I would probably not want to part with that one either
> 
> You Too huh, good luck. If I find any, no I must be positive WHEN I find some, I will let you know



I didn't buy the kids around the world the first time I saw it so when I saw the blue one I bought it!!  The first time I saw it, it totally reminded me of It's a Small World!  Oh, and I actually think I got the blue one at Joanns...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Good Mornig everyone!
> 
> I have a long term project in mind. My cousin Maggie grew up with a Snoopy blanket that she completely wore out and had only a small piece left as an adult. Well, she went to college for - I am not sure how to say it but she can make her own fabric, dye it, do all kinds of things with it, can make jewelery too (she made my girls really cute stuffed animals for Christmas) - for Christmas she made my aunt(her mom) a pendant with the last little scrap that had any color left in it of her Snoopy blanket. I want to collect some snoopy material to start putting it away to make her a snoopy blanket for when she has a baby. So if anyone has any scraps they could send me - they don't have to be squares, they could even be strips ir just left over cuttings - I would greatly appreciate it. I have not been able to find any snoopy - I found the Peanuts gang at Walmart though. Her blanket was just Snoopy. Thanks,
> Carol



I have some snoopy....if you pm me your address I will send it to you! 



PrincessKell said:


>



Love the Tink fabric, where did you get it? Must have it!


----------



## PrincessKell

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Love the Tink fabric, where did you get it? Must have it!



I got that yesterday at Joann's. I think I am gonna go get more today just to keep it on hand. hehe


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> I got that yesterday at Joann's. I think I am gonna go get more today just to keep it on hand. hehe


Oh please pick me up some!! I love it and I just have to have it. Don't ask me what I want it for though. This probably get me in trouble with DH, but I have been good for too long and I can't take it anymore.PM me with the details and I will make it right.


----------



## InkspressYourself

> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.]


 I'll be thinking of you.  I hope your worries ease soon.


----------



## Stephres

eeyore3847 said:


> oh thanks... She woke up this am and I looked at her hair and I really like it more and more each day......



I forgot to say Lori, I love Jojo's hair! And the outfits are cute too. 



sweetstitches said:


> It's been a tough couple of days here.  I found out Friday that my uncle died.  It was unexpected.  He went in for a simple out patient procedure.  He told his daughter that he had a funny feeling before the surgery, but decided to go through with it.  He died on the table.  My cousins are taking it really hard.
> 
> Oh, and late night and this morning my oldest has a mystery rash.  It looks like an allergic rash--I have no idea to what.   He hasn't been anywhere, eaten anything new, worn anything new, used any new product.......  I REALLY hope it isn't any of his meds.  He took them this morning, and the rash isn't any worse, so I'm hoping that it's not his meds.  He's my special needs kiddo, and trying to figure out which drug it was would be a nightmare.
> 
> Congratulations to Jacob!  You have a future heart-breaker there!
> You're going to have to beat the girls off with a stick.



 Sorry about your uncle. I felt that way when my grandparents died, I lost all contact with my cousins.

Megan has mystery rashes too. She has been treated with different antibiotics but the very best thing for it was a cream called bactroban. It really works!

Thanks about Jacob! I wish he knew how cute he was. He told me last night that the girls like the popular boys (the ones who play baseball) and no girls like him. I personally know of at least two girls who like him, but he doesn't see it.



pixidustmom said:


>



Your grandson looks like a cutie! I can't wait to see what you make for him.



ibesue said:


>



Cute: I love Hello Kitty!



tricia said:


>



Love your bags and the outfit is too cute. It looks like it fits her perfectly.



mgmsmommy said:


>



Love your stuff, thanks for posting! Any of Carla's patterns are very easy, some take more time than others but none are difficult, so don't be scared!



sweetstitches said:


> I have been panicking ladies (and Tom.)  I mean SERIOUSLY panicking.



I hope you find them! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love it!! It is adorable. Very original and so fun! Congratulations to Jacob on his MVP!! Now when he wins the Heisman Trophy we can say we knew him back when he started playin!



Thank you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Aww... I totally didn't mean to make you feel that way. I do think your outfit was very original. Surely it will be CASED several times.... I know I would be thrilled to have someone CASE me.



Oh, I was kidding, I am not really upset. I am pretty much the least creative person I know so it's funny to me that people want to CASE me. CASE away everyone! 

Thanks for keeping us updated on your neighbor. I hope things work out the best.



vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack



 Hurry and sew!



jeniamt said:


>



Super cute skirt and I love the Cinderella dress! I think we will be able to make lots of costumes now that we have Carla's pattern.



PrincessKell said:


>



Happy birthday! How sweet is Georgia to sing to you?


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone know anything about a Babylock 605? I think its a serger? Its on my Craigslist for $25,,,,,,


 
No idea, but I think I'd buy anything Babylock for $25! 



peachygreen said:


> I leave for Disneyland in 2 days and I am sewing up a storm. I put all my sewing away for the past 2 months + as we are trying to sell the house. And then I had a miscarriage that really messed me up for a while. So I am in a sewing frenzy. I did a Belle dress and minnie skirt on Saturday and I am doing a faries dress and Buzz Lightyear one tonight. That is all I have time for. She might have to wear some stuff I did for Disneyland while we are there. I had other outfits and projects planned, but you do what you can do right.


 
Have fun on your trip!  I'm so sorry about your miscarriage! 



vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms I just need a little pixie dust sent my way. After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip I started and was on a roll. But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went. If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust. I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs. On top of all this I still need to pack


 
You sound like me, I'm a bit of a procrastinator.  Good luck and have fun on your trip!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.


 
I hope everything is okay.  prayers for you and baby.


----------



## Stephres

ireland_nicole said:


> It was really nice having clear directions with pics, now I can't wait to try a Carla C pattern; think I might start with the sophie tunic I couldn't resist buying.  Having a hard time sizing that one, though.  She's so skinny that her chest measurement falls under size 3 sizing, but she's almost 10 and usually wears a 7 slim.  so I am using the arm measurements for the sleeves, and the longest 6 length to split the difference- does that sound right?



My daughter wears a 7 slim and I made the 5/6. I did the short sleeves, but if you were to do the long sleeves, you might want to lengthen them. I tend to lengthen everything by 2 inches because she is tall. PM if you need any other help with sizing, would be glad to help!


----------



## waltfans5

jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That skirt is super cute.  My DD (6) would love it.  If anyone knows the where abouts of the post with the tutorial could you please let me know?
> 
> Great job!


----------



## waltfans5

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.



Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...












I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"


----------



## vargas17

Thanks to everyone for the pixie dust!!  I got alm almost everything done last night.  All that I have left are the two appliqued shirts.  They are the sorcerer mickey hats, so not that detailed.  I will post pics when we get back


----------



## emcreative

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress -




SO CUTE!  I want one in "grown up fluffy size"!!!


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"



really cute.  And I think she needs a Perry bow now.   Not just a plain one.


----------



## disneymomof1

jham said:


> No idea, but I think I'd buy anything Babylock for $25!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun on your trip!  I'm so sorry about your miscarriage!
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like me, I'm a bit of a procrastinator.  Good luck and have fun on your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everything is okay.  prayers for you and baby.




Wendy, I second Jham on this, if you can get a babylock for $25.00 you could take it and have it serviced and you might have a great machine on your hands.  There is Dollard Sew and Vac out on route 9 in Marmora that does servicing and repairs.  You might want to check it out !! Good Luck!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"





 SO ADORABLE  !!!!  Great Job !!!  She looks like she loves it !!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Also have to say that I LOVE the Phineas & Ferb dress!  Our whole family likes the show & it is the 1 we ALL miss since we turned off the cable.

By the way sorry I don't remember who it was but on the other thread someone had shown one they made with Phineas & Isabella & I adored that one too, but was in lurking mode then.  

Anyway great jobs!


----------



## Karenj2

jeniamt said:


> Crafty ladies...  QUESTION:
> 
> _Does anyone know where I can buy waterproof and stain-resistant nylon fabric?_
> 
> I want to make a bunch of reusable sandwich and snack bags for my kids.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Waterproof I can't quite help with, but for really nice stain resistant "outdoor" fabrics, look for Sunbrella...  What's nice is that you can wash the fabric, and with some can even use a bleach mix to clean it. (I work for Calico Corners - they certainly aren't as inexpensive as JoAnne's or Hancock's, but the fabric quality is excellent!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I thought some of the parents on here with Autistic children might like this. Traveling with an Autistic Child


----------



## jham

HELP! Okay, I know the picture is bad, but I'm going crazy trying to figure out what this fabric is. It is a cream on black, a fairly large print (the photo is the bottom of a pair of ruffled capris) and probably a designer print. Let me know if you know what it is or who the designer is or any info would help. Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer.1203

Okay so I have a question for all you experienced ladies! I have a 15 month old and a 2 month old (I'll probably make her outfits for 6 months+ though). I need to order fabric to make them a couple outfits. Tops, dresses, and twirl skirts. My problem is I have fell in love with so many fabrics! I want to order some Michael Miller, Lila Tueller, & Tanya Whelan fabric, plus I still need to pick up some fabric for July 4th. I am planning on making them each an outfit for July 4th, some summer stuff, and then start working on some outfits to take on our trip the the mountains in October. We aren't going to Disney until Feb. so I'm not starting on Disney outfits yet! So how much do you think I would need of each fabric? I don't want to go overboard. Fabric costs too much, and I can't buy yards and yards of each one. I want to only buy enough fabric to make the girls each an outfit out of it. So for 2 little girls that small how many yards of fabric do you think I'd need to make them each an outfit?


----------



## ibesue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"



Very cute!  I never thought of using a T shirt!!



jham said:


> HELP! Okay, I know the picture is bad, but I'm going crazy trying to figure out what this fabric is. It is a cream on black, a fairly large print (the photo is the bottom of a pair of ruffled capris) and probably a designer print. Let me know if you know what it is or who the designer is or any info would help. Thanks!



No clue, but so pretty!  I will look for it today as I head out to the quilt store!


----------



## asktriplets

hi ladies (and gentleman).

i have only posted a few times, but i am an avid lurker.  

i have an applique question for you all:  for an end of the year gift for the kids' kindergarten teacher i made a messenger bag (YCMT, avilio, i think is the name).  on the inside flap i had this "great" idea to add iron-on drawings of each of the kids

what started out in my head as simple quilt squares became round appliques (and mind you, despite heathersue's EXCELLENT tutorial, i am not very good at it).  one thing i couldn't remember how to do was "lock" the stitches after i was finished.  i backstiched, then for the last few appliques i backstitched with the zigzag stitch AND backstitched with a regular straight stitch.  i'm not convinced that this will hold it.  
  at this point, can i add something like "fray stop" (or whatever it's called) to the backs of the appliques to keep it from pulling out?  will this hold through the wash?

THANKS!


----------



## jham

asktriplets said:


> hi ladies (and gentleman).
> 
> i have only posted a few times, but i am an avid lurker.
> 
> i have an applique question for you all: for an end of the year gift for the kids' kindergarten teacher i made a messenger bag (YCMT, avilio, i think is the name). on the inside flap i had this "great" idea to add iron-on drawings of each of the kids
> 
> what started out in my head as simple quilt squares became round appliques (and mind you, despite heathersue's EXCELLENT tutorial, i am not very good at it). one thing i couldn't remember how to do was "lock" the stitches after i was finished. i backstiched, then for the last few appliques i backstitched with the zigzag stitch AND backstitched with a regular straight stitch. i'm not convinced that this will hold it.
> at this point, can i add something like "fray stop" (or whatever it's called) to the backs of the appliques to keep it from pulling out? will this hold through the wash?
> 
> THANKS!


 
If you backstitched with a straight stitch you are probably fine.  When I start and finish, I set my straight stitch to the shortest or next to shortest (.2 or .4 on my machine) stitch and go forward a couple of stitches then back a couple of stitches.  Because they are such tiny stitches they hold well and don't show up at the end. (I zig zag over the starting stitches but the finishing ones could show up if you looked really close).


----------



## Haganfam5

PrincessKell said:


> I got that yesterday at Joann's. I think I am gonna go get more today just to keep it on hand. hehe



Is there anyway you could give me the sku# of the tink fabric? I asked at my Joanns today about it and they didn't have it. She said they would be able to order me some if I had the sku# off the receipt.  I would really appreciate it. Don't worry, I am not going to buy the country out, I just want a couple of yards. Thank you so much! PM me if you want. 




Jennifer.1203 said:


> Okay so I have a question for all you experienced ladies! I have a 15 month old and a 2 month old (I'll probably make her outfits for 6 months+ though). I need to order fabric to make them a couple outfits. Tops, dresses, and twirl skirts. My problem is I have fell in love with so many fabrics! I want to order some Michael Miller, Lila Tueller, & Tanya Whelan fabric, plus I still need to pick up some fabric for July 4th. I am planning on making them each an outfit for July 4th, some summer stuff, and then start working on some outfits to take on our trip the the mountains in October. We aren't going to Disney until Feb. so I'm not starting on Disney outfits yet! So how much do you think I would need of each fabric? I don't want to go overboard. Fabric costs too much, and I can't buy yards and yards of each one. I want to only buy enough fabric to make the girls each an outfit out of it. So for 2 little girls that small how many yards of fabric do you think I'd need to make them each an outfit?



Welcome to the world of fabric obsession!!!!  I have the same problem! I have a 5 year old that wears around a size 3/4. Depending on what I am making I use around one yard. That would make a simple sundress or top and shorts. If you want more ruffles, or an underskirt I would do 1 yard of a print and 1 yard of a more inexpensive solid or polka dot.  You could even get away with 1/2 yard of a more expensive print and a yard of solid/cheaper material. Again, it all depends on what you want to make with it. Use Carla C's patterns on youcanmakethis.com too! They don't "waist" material.


----------



## Haganfam5

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...



That dress is just too cute! I also thought the Fancy Nancy one was great and I somehow missed it.  Your daughter is adorable too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought some of the parents on here with Autistic children might like this. Traveling with an Autistic Child


Crystal, 
Thanks for posting that it really is very helpful.


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.



What a cute cake! Your dd really looks so much like you. 


ireland_nicole said:


> Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
> DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
> DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.
> 
> I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time actually using a ycmt pattern; i've bought a few, but was askeered to try... this one doesn't have pattern pieces, so cutting it at first was a pain, then I remembered completely lost quilting skills, so the second was better.  It was really nice having clear directions with pics, now I can't wait to try a Carla C pattern; think I might start with the sophie tunic I couldn't resist buying.  Having a hard time sizing that one, though.  She's so skinny that her chest measurement falls under size 3 sizing, but she's almost 10 and usually wears a 7 slim.  so I am using the arm measurements for the sleeves, and the longest 6 length to split the difference- does that sound right?


Love this bag, what great colors too! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"



Very cute! 

I "made" curtains last night from a Harley Davidson sheet set we got on super clearance for DH's shop. They're one of his birthday presents, but the curtain rod we already had is too big, so I'll take a photo once we get a new rod and they're hanging up. =)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Thanks for posting that it really is very helpful.


I'm glad that you liked it.


----------



## DisneyKings

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Since so some of you have been down the same time, I'll give it a whirl.....
> We are going to be down there Aug 17 - 26th - we are staying at Saratoga Springs - it's our first DVC trip (yeah!) we are using the developer points we got when we bought. (our homes are AKV & BLT) Will anyone else be there at that time?



We'll be there the 16-20th.


----------



## sweetstitches

peachygreen said:


> I leave for Disneyland in 2 days and I am sewing up a storm.  I put all my sewing away for the past 2 months + as we are trying to sell the house.  And then I had a miscarriage that really messed me up for a while.  So I am in a sewing frenzy.  I did a Belle dress and minnie skirt on Saturday and I am doing a faries dress and Buzz Lightyear one tonight.  That is all I have time for.  She might have to wear some stuff I did for Disneyland while we are there.  I had other outfits and projects planned, but you do what you can do right.




I'm so sorry about your loss.  

I hope you have a wonderful time at DL!





*Toadstool* said:


> I think it would be hard for them to stay here. People talk about it EVERYWHERE I go constantly. Surely when they come home from the hospital it will be unbearable to be around here. My life would be easier if they didn't live next to me.. I still don't like saying that, but it is true. My DH is saying he thinks this will change their life and maybe they will leave me alone. They never do anything while he is home. DH has spoken with them several times. It just doesn't seem to stick..
> The poor kids that went to that school seem to be terrified. I just can't imagine. It makes me lean further and further to homeschooling... My in laws are going to flip.
> 
> 
> I love homeschooling!  I didn't plan to homeschool, but I've been doing it for 7 years and wish now I homeschooled from the beginning.
> 
> Sorry you are having a rough time. I don't think those are little things.
> I have machine envy. That Innovis has a huge hoop right?
> 
> It comes with 4 hoops:  1x2 1/2; 4x4; 5x7 & 7x12.  I haven't used the largest one yet.  I'd like to get the endless hoop though........I guess there's always some kind of machine envy.  I have two I-spy quilt tops that I finished a LONG time ago.  I did the words done the side on one top on my Pfaff, and stopped because it was such a PITA.  I should just finish it, but I haven't decided if/when I'm going to buy that endless hoop, so I've been putting it off.
> 
> Thanks. I am feeling much better. The doctor gave me some somas. Those work great! I held off on taking them until DH got home. It makes me kinda out of it. Don't want Hannah thinking her mommy is crazy.
> The smocking plate with the carriage and horse on it should be easy to find.. well the carriage and horse that I used. Cross eyed cricket still makes that one. I know the one you are talking about though. That is the one I based Cinderella on. I stalked those on ebay for a while, but never could bring myself to buy it!! I was lucky enough to get my hands on that one a couple weeks ago. I think the last one I saw went up to 80 dollars. No way I was paying that. It is by Gwen Millner, and I hear it is being reprinted. That was my holy grail of smocking plates!
> 
> 
> Yep, the Gwen Millner one was the one I was thinking of.  I know there is a Snow White one out there too.  Cross-eyed cricket only had a couple plates last time I looked--I was suprised at how much it has grown.    I like that dragon plate they have.  Are you a member of SAGA?
> 
> Just wanted to tell you guys thank you for all the comments and encouraging words about whats going on in my area. No reporters today on our street.
> The boy that shot himself is still in a stable critical condition(that doesn't make sense to me) and is in a coma.



I'm glad things have settled down on your street.  I feel guilty telling you this (because you deserve this news more than I do) but our next door neighbors put a for sale sign in their yard last night.  I can't remember if I conveyed my woes here about them or not, but they haven't spoken to us since we moved in.  They never welcomed us to the neighborhood, and became REALLY angry when we put a Rainbow swingset in the backyard.  They called the HOA on us numerous times trying to get us to A) get rid of the swingset, B) rotate it 180 degrees (wouldn't work because of the slope of the yard) C) change the slides/tubes because when the sun sets the yellow color is beaming off the slide and into their family room c) plant trees around it to block it from their view (no room left on our property to do it safely away enough from the swingset.  Ugh.  Thank goodness we had had it approved by the HOA before we put it in so there wasn't anything they could do.

Does anyone want to be my neighbor?




vargas17 said:


> I don't post very often but when I do you guys welcome with open arms  I just need a little pixie dust sent my way.  After seeing this thread you guys inspired me to start sewing and creat customs for our first ever trip  I started and was on a roll.  But with our store being remolded and working two jobs, it got put on the back burner  I have also been kinda "sad" b/c ds turns 4 next week and I look back and wonder where the time went.  If you look at my ticker you will see why I need pixie dust.  I still have 5 easy fit pants, and two appliqued tops to do before our trip  I have two work at both jobs tomorrow and then one on thurs.  On top of all this I still need to pack



 sending some good sewing vibes your way

Have a great time and don't stress if you don't finish.




jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!




I can see why your skirt was a big hit, and your princess is adorable!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.  

I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.

Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...  

Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer.1203

Welcome to the world of fabric obsession!!!!  I have the same problem! I have a 5 year old that wears around a size 3/4. Depending on what I am making I use around one yard. That would make a simple sundress or top and shorts. If you want more ruffles, or an underskirt I would do 1 yard of a print and 1 yard of a more inexpensive solid or polka dot.  You could even get away with 1/2 yard of a more expensive print and a yard of solid/cheaper material. Again, it all depends on what you want to make with it. Use Carla C's patterns on youcanmakethis.com too! They don't "waist" material.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the response! Yea, I got one of Carla C's patterns. I can't wait to them out! I'm thinking 2-3 yards of each fabric should be enough. Now I'm just trying to figure out what outfits I want to do in what pattern.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sweetstitches said:


> Does anyone want to be my neighbor?


I'd be your neighbor! A swingset in the backyard would not bother me at all.


----------



## sweetstitches

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.




What a cute cake!  I'm glad that you had a good birthday.  I really like that Tink fabric--it's not as cartoonish as their fabric usually is.  I think even my DD might wear that.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> What is laminated cotton and where do you find it?
> 
> I am going to need something to cover my grandmother's dining room table (which I enherited) and I have been told that the table should be covered to protect it. I need something other than my usual cloth table clothes, but I dont want it to look like a picnic table cloth either.
> 
> I saw "laminated cotton" listed on Fabric Obsession, but all her buys are closed now and I didnt know what this term meant...



I don't know what I have, but I bought it at JoAnn a number of years ago.  It is vinyl on one side (actually is the color of the table) and the other side is soft (sort of like a thin felt.)  I told them what I wanted to use it for, and the knew exactly what I was talking about.  You can trim it to the exact table size if you want to.  Sorry, I don't know what it's called.  But it definitely isn't the oil cloth.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.




PRAYING.  And I second the "go to the hospital!"





ireland_nicole said:


> Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
> DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
> DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.
> 
> I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time actually using a ycmt pattern; i've bought a few, but was askeered to try... this one doesn't have pattern pieces, so cutting it at first was a pain, then I remembered completely lost quilting skills, so the second was better.  It was really nice having clear directions with pics, now I can't wait to try a Carla C pattern; think I might start with the sophie tunic I couldn't resist buying.  Having a hard time sizing that one, though.  She's so skinny that her chest measurement falls under size 3 sizing, but she's almost 10 and usually wears a 7 slim.  so I am using the arm measurements for the sleeves, and the longest 6 length to split the difference- does that sound right?




I have that bag in my wishlist.  I love the fabric you used.


----------



## DisneyKings

ibesue said:


> Don't you know, the clothes come first!!



 Well, the dining reservations only took 2 hrs of my time--the outfits will take more.  I have been thinking about them in my head & have most of the material, does that count?  They do have their Tink Disney on Ice matching outfits for 1 day...OR will I be kicked out of the group for re-using an outfit???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't be much help to you because I don't follow the directions when I make the A-line. They confused me too much.


----------



## sweetstitches

Stephres said:


> I forgot to say Lori, I love Jojo's hair! And the outfits are cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your uncle. I felt that way when my grandparents died, I lost all contact with my cousins.
> 
> 
> That's what I'm worried about.  I have one uncle and 2 aunts still living.  I think when they are gone, I probably won't have any contact with my cousins.     Almost all of them were a lot older than I am, and they've all gone their separate ways.
> 
> 
> Megan has mystery rashes too. She has been treated with different antibiotics but the very best thing for it was a cream called bactroban. It really works!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it was part of a virus.  It's better today, but the 3-year-old has had a bit of a tummy bug and I had a fever yesterday.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"



I wouldn't have thought to use a t-shirt either.  Cute dress!




Tinka_Belle said:


> I'd be your neighbor! A swingset in the backyard would not bother me at all.




Ahh thanks.  I'd LOVE to have you as a neighbor!

The problem is that although all of our homes on this side of the street back up to a huge mowed common area park, about 4 houses down the street to me on the right is a pond.  We've blocked the neighbors view of the pond.   
It honestly never occurred to us when we put in the swingset.  We don't back to the pond so I don't consider us as having a pond lot either.  And I'm sure that the neighbors that do back to the pond, paid for that view in their lot price.


----------



## tricia

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...
> 
> Thanks!



OK, I have made this 2x so far, I will see if I can help.  Are you on page 17 or 18?  Have you flipped it right side out and now have an open seam on one side?


If so, now you grab the 2 innermost fabrics along this seam and sew them together, matching the top and bottom seams.  Now, if you keep sewing past the seam (still 1/4 inch away from the rough edge), you will be sewing the outside layers together (from the inside).  Just try going about 1 inch past the seam and you will see what I mean.(after you tuck everything back together and smooth it out the way it should look)  It might make more sense if you get that far and are able to see it.

And you know what, the seam ripper is your friend if you try and it still does not work.  Sometimes I have to do something about 1/2 way before it makes sense to me.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wow- first I have to comment on the rainbow swingset!
In my neighborhood it's more of a competition of who has the biggest or best brand, moms sit and talk about where to get them, best prices and help others pick them out- I think Im the only one without one who has a little kid!


Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
(warning might be too much info for some folks)
I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds

So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section. 
If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning


----------



## ireland_nicole

I couldn't resist trying the sophie tunic today so here's the results:




I also realized the orange messenger bag I made didn't make it here, so here it is!





ok, better go actually get something done now


----------



## danicaw

jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.



Oooo! Great Skirt and Dress! 
I am hiding the pic of the Cindy dress from my DD.... she would LOVE it! 

This thread is moving sooo fast. I can hardly keep up.
I have been buying more fabric, but not sewing much, so I have nothing new to share. Today I hope to reclaim the laundry area... the clothes seem to be taking over


----------



## jham

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- first I have to comment on the rainbow swingset!
> In my neighborhood it's more of a competition of who has the biggest or best brand, moms sit and talk about where to get them, best prices and help others pick them out- I think Im the only one without one who has a little kid!
> 
> 
> Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
> (warning might be too much info for some folks)
> I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
> They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
> Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds
> 
> So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section.
> If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
> They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
> I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
> Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning


 
glad things are okay, hopefully you'll go into labor on your own when they turn baby around!


----------



## jham

ireland_nicole said:


> I couldn't resist trying the sophie tunic today so here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized the orange messenger bag I made didn't make it here, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, better go actually get something done now


 
love the bags and the tunic!  Your DD has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- first I have to comment on the rainbow swingset!
> In my neighborhood it's more of a competition of who has the biggest or best brand, moms sit and talk about where to get them, best prices and help others pick them out- I think Im the only one without one who has a little kid!
> 
> 
> Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
> (warning might be too much info for some folks)
> I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
> They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
> Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds
> 
> So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section.
> If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
> They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
> I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
> Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning


We're thinking about ya; and praying for your health and the health of the little one.  PP's are right, sometimes the version can start labor; in the meantime, try to rest; you'll definitely need your strength for the birth.  And remember, if worse comes to worst, you still have a safely delivered baby in your arms.  It doesn't matter in the end how they got there.  I was still in a coma for 2 days after DS was born (long story, and I had complications the whole time, not like you at all) and the only reason I'm telling you this is to say that, at the end of the day, nothing will keep you from bonding with and loving your baby.  A birth lasts a couple of hours, motherhood lasts a lifetime.  It's gonna be o.k.  Keep us posted!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"


Oh,man, I want one of those- that is way too cool; I never would have thought of the t-shirt idea; really clever.

Thanks for everyone's input on the bags and tunic; fwiw, I ended up w/ a size 6 at the second shorted length and the shortest long sleeve (i wanted 3/4) and it came out perfect.  Guess I just have a really tiny kiddo.


----------



## Twins+2more

more Disney photos on my facebook.  Michelle Ball Carter for those who may be interested


----------



## jessica52877

Whoo hoo! I found a new designer on etsy for machine designs!!! I think she knows how to sew well too so totally gets what I like/dislike about machine designs!


----------



## jessica52877

And some friends around the world fabric is up currently too! RUN! Don't walk! It will go fast!


----------



## revrob

Would you do this?

I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:

It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!


SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!


----------



## Cherlynn25

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...
> 
> Thanks!



im not going to be able to be much help, i swear it took me days of thinking about how it should be before the light bulb suddenly came on and i figured it out. i do not hand sew well, so that part didnt turn out the greatest. 
i pulled the fashion fabric thru the lining fabric and sewed their seam all the way. that left the lining fabric, sewed as much as possible together with my machine, really took some maneuvering, then hand stitched the rest. Good luck, i have to admit i havent made another one since. i love the pattern, plan on trying it again this summer. it was the first thing i had ever sewn. 

cant wait to see your pictures when you are done


----------



## Cherlynn25

revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!




hmmm, i dont know what to think... i have never heard of that..


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!


To be honest Shannon it reads just like those Nigerian Scam emails or the emails that tell you that you won the European lottery. I personally would not trust it.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!



NO WAY! Sounds WAY to off!


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> To be honest Shannon it reads just like those Nigerian Scam emails or the emails that tell you that you won the European lottery. I personally would not trust it.



That's what I thought too... sigh.  My only question was with the whole escrow thing.  I don't know if that is trustworthy or not?  That was where I began to think that MAYBE it was possible?  But I don't know.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
> (warning might be too much info for some folks)
> I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
> They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
> Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds
> 
> So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section.
> If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
> They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
> I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
> Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning


I will continue to pray for the baby to turn.  I just want you and baby to be healthy and happy.  Keep us posted.



ireland_nicole said:


> I couldn't resist trying the sophie tunic today so here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized the orange messenger bag I made didn't make it here, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, better go actually get something done now


I just love the bright colours of the bag.  The tunic is nearly as beautiful as that child.



revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!


I hate to say it but no I would not.  At least with paypal you can file a complaint.  Transferring to a bank gives you no recourse either.  Trust your instincts on this one.


----------



## SallyfromDE

surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I've been having a lot of trouble with my old machine, I've been using it so much lately that its kind of falling apart now - DH says that I can get a new one, that isn't going to break the bank.  Are there brands that are better than others?  I was thinking something computerized that will do embroidery maybe - where should I look for the best price, and what brands should I be concidering?  I really can't spend more than 2/300 at the most.  Are there machines out there that can do a veriety of things for around this price?  Any sales?  Thanks for any suggestions!



I went to our local sewing store. They will take machines they sold for a trade in for a newer machine. I bought a machine that was trade in. A Janome machine with some embroidery trim feature. It is the nicest machine. I had the brother from Walmart, which I also loved, but it died after only 6 months. I can see a huge difference in the quality. It's a much heavier machine and take some harder work like ruffling, running over a pin. Which I am famous for. (we think that is why the brother died, I kept hitting pins, and tried a few rufflers that wouldn't work on the machine). So my suggestion is to go to a sewing store, and see what they have in trade ins.


----------



## t-beri

SHUT UP!!!  You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Whoo hoo! I found a new designer on etsy for machine designs!!! I think she knows how to sew well too so totally gets what I like/dislike about machine designs!


 
Those are so cute!  And it's nice to have a designer that knows how we disboutiquers think!  I love mickey eating a mickey bar!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25318860


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> SHUT UP!!! You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111


 

SHUT UP!  Did you see the Mickey ones???


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Those are so cute!  And it's nice to have a designer that knows how we disboutiquers think!  I love mickey eating a mickey bar!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25318860



Isn't that design the cutest?  LOVE it!


----------



## binab

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target.  I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"



That is soooo adorable!  You did a great job and I love how proud she looks to be wearing it!  I bought my DD one of those shirts too, but they are so huge, this is a great solution to that and also a great way to "girl" it up a bit!  Awesome!!


----------



## jessica52877

I am about to go back and read 20 or so pages. I have been skimming here or there but missed so much! I had a major sewing marathon the past week but now I am done! 

I keep loving all the new things I see!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> Would you do this?



*PLEASE DON"T SEND HIM MONEY!!!

*

He may be legit. BUT...

I had my account there hacked into once...my email AND my Ebay and Paypal!  This was the one time the fact some days I live on the computer was a BLESSING because I noticed I wasn't getting any email, which is odd...I called my provider and discovered someone had put a "mail forward" on my account.  Then of course realizing what had happened I freaked out and checked our other accounts, including Ebay and Paypal.  They used my username to put up an auction for tickets to some "FINALS SPORTING EVENT" and had the same thing, to contact them at XYZ outside of Ebay.  They were going to steal a bunch of people's money but using my name, feedback, etc. to sell "one set" of most likely non-existant tickets to as many people as possible.  Of course since the transaction was finalized OUTSIDE of Ebay, the listing stayed up as if no one had bought it yet, and the buyers had no clue, so I'm sure the thief would have gotten a LOT of money.

Again, I could be wrong, but from personal experience I would run, not walk, away from the listing.


----------



## HeatherSue

I love the Phineus and Ferb outfit!! 

The little Cinderella is adorable! 

All of the bags are great!

Everything is great!   I've been so busy the last few days I haven't had a chance to look a the thread.  You guys left me in your dust!



revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!


I know I've heard of a scam that goes just like that.  I don't really understand the ins and outs of it.  But, it's definitely a scam!  I would report this seller to ebay!



t-beri said:


> SHUT UP!!!  You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111


No, YOU SHUT UP!!! That is the coolest thing!!!! I love them! I like the M-I-C You know the rest.



jham said:


> Those are so cute!  And it's nice to have a designer that knows how we disboutiquers think!  I love mickey eating a mickey bar!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25318860





revrob said:


> Isn't that design the cutest?  LOVE it!



Thank you guys!  You too, Jessica!


----------



## fussymonkey

revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!




Completing a transaction outside of ebay is againts ebay's rules and is a scam. I would not consider moving forward. Especially since the guy wants a direct transfer or Western Union- then you have no protection unlike if you pay by credit card or via paypal. 

Every instinct  I have is screaming "too good to be true". Sorry


----------



## emcreative

AWESOME designs on Etsy, I loves them!

The ice cream bar one is my fav too, perfect for little boys even, and it makes me think of one of my favorite pictures:


----------



## sweetstitches

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- first I have to comment on the rainbow swingset!
> In my neighborhood it's more of a competition of who has the biggest or best brand, moms sit and talk about where to get them, best prices and help others pick them out- I think Im the only one without one who has a little kid!
> 
> 
> Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
> (warning might be too much info for some folks)
> I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
> They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
> Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds
> 
> So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section.
> If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
> They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
> I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
> Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning




Praying she turns and you can have the delivery you want.




t-beri said:


> SHUT UP!!!  You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111




too cute!



Now for my news.........I FOUND THE PICTURES!  

I was so worried.  Besides not having Rachel's communion, I knew that there had to be a lot more missing also.  The thought of losing a year of their life is just chilling....esp. when we thought we had done so much to make sure we had back up copies.  I'm off to reread how to post photos.


----------



## mirandag819

t-beri said:


> SHUT UP!!!  You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111



Awesome! I had looked at that site before but before they had Disney ones. I think I will order some for dd's bday at Disney World. Plus they are listed on ones of my rewards sites so 5% cash back whoo hoo! They are so cute, I think I will get Mickey and the princesses. Thanks!!!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> *PLEASE DON"T SEND HIM MONEY!!!
> 
> *
> 
> He may be legit. BUT...
> 
> I had my account there hacked into once...my email AND my Ebay and Paypal!  This was the one time the fact some days I live on the computer was a BLESSING because I noticed I wasn't getting any email, which is odd...I called my provider and discovered someone had put a "mail forward" on my account.  Then of course realizing what had happened I freaked out and checked our other accounts, including Ebay and Paypal.  They used my username to put up an auction for tickets to some "FINALS SPORTING EVENT" and had the same thing, to contact them at XYZ outside of Ebay.  They were going to steal a bunch of people's money but using my name, feedback, etc. to sell "one set" of most likely non-existant tickets to as many people as possible.  Of course since the transaction was finalized OUTSIDE of Ebay, the listing stayed up as if no one had bought it yet, and the buyers had no clue, so I'm sure the thief would have gotten a LOT of money.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong, but from personal experience I would run, not walk, away from the listing.





HeatherSue said:


> II know I've heard of a scam that goes just like that.  I don't really understand the ins and outs of it.  But, it's definitely a scam!  I would report this seller to ebay!





fussymonkey said:


> Completing a transaction outside of ebay is againts ebay's rules and is a scam. I would not consider moving forward. Especially since the guy wants a direct transfer or Western Union- then you have no protection unlike if you pay by credit card or via paypal.
> 
> Every instinct  I have is screaming "too good to be true". Sorry




Ok, you've all convinced me.  Too good to be true!  I did think it was very strange that after I contacted him initially, the listing was gone.  Very strange.  I guess I'll just have to keep drooling over that machine.  There's no way I'll ever be able to afford such a thing.  Even if I could, I don't know that I would.  Oh well!


----------



## sweetstitches

Here's the last dress I made






















This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


----------



## jham

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it. I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12. You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


 
that dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

peachygreen said:


> I leave for Disneyland in 2 days and I am sewing up a storm.  I put all my sewing away for the past 2 months + as we are trying to sell the house.  And then I had a miscarriage that really messed me up for a while.  So I am in a sewing frenzy.  I did a Belle dress and minnie skirt on Saturday and I am doing a faries dress and Buzz Lightyear one tonight.  That is all I have time for.  She might have to wear some stuff I did for Disneyland while we are there.  I had other outfits and projects planned, but you do what you can do right.


Have a magical trip!



jeniamt said:


> Here is the skirt I just mentioned that I made for a 6 year old birthday girl.  The moms went crazy for it, not so sure how how the b-day girl felt about, but what can you do?  Someone, a week or two ago, posted the link to the blog that gave the skirt tutorial.  Super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted Evelyn in this dress.  I need to hem it still but thought I would wait until we get closer to our trip in case she has a growth spurt.  Gotta love Carla's precious dress pattern!


That skirt is great!  LOVE the dress!!!



PrincessKell said:


>


Super cute cake!  Your Georgia really is so sweet.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here are the messenger bags I made for the teacher appreciation gifts:
> DD's teacher is pregnant w/ twins, so I made hers so she could use it as a quick trip diaper bag; strap a little shorter; key fob exposed for baby toys, pocket big enough for wipes, etc.
> DS's teacher loves bright colors, so hers is the orange.
> 
> I used the Avila (sp?) messenger bag pattern from YCMT; overall, I was happy with it, although on the second bag I made a couple of changes that made the pockets come out much better for me imho.


 Great bag!



Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, and just a little FYI, The line for the fairy's said 60 minutes. I almost didn't wait on it because of it. I figured it was my girls last chance so let's go for it. Well, the wait wasn't more than 30 minutes. I was a little upset that they seem to leave the 60 minutes wait time up there all day. Everytime before, we left because it said 60 minutes and I just can't wait on a line that long.  I just couldn't help but think of the other kids who's parents didn't wait and they missed out on pixie hollow because of it. They were worth it though and Tink was soooooo great! She had the cutest little lisp and was just so adorable! Worth the wait, anyway!
> Here is a Tink pic:


 Great that you got to see Tink!  My experience was the opposite-we were there a rope drop=the sign said 20 minutes but we waited 45min.  It was worth it though!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...


 So cute!



vargas17 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the pixie dust!!  I got alm almost everything done last night.  All that I have left are the two appliqued shirts.  They are the sorcerer mickey hats, so not that detailed.  I will post pics when we get back


I was ready to post "you'll have a great time if you don't get it done" but then you went and got them done.  Have a magical trip!!!



sweetstitches said:


> Does anyone want to be my neighbor?


Can I play on the swing?



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...
> 
> Thanks!


Not so easy to explain without photos....let me see if I can do this...I'm an accountant by trade so words aren't my strong point...You pin one side seam completely then at the armpit and bottom hem you continue pinning that seam and sort of treat it like one big long seam longer than just the one side so that you are starting to sew the other side seam.  You sew for as long as you can pull the other side seam out-then you have a relatively small piece you need to sew by hand.

It would probably help if you start pinning the one side and then just keep rereading the directions and looking at the illustrations til it sort of clicks.

Good luck!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
> (warning might be too much info for some folks)
> I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
> They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
> Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds
> 
> So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section.
> If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
> They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
> I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
> Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning


Hope things go smoothly for you and you are soon holding your new baby in your arms!!!




ireland_nicole said:


> I couldn't resist trying the sophie tunic today so here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized the orange messenger bag I made didn't make it here, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, better go actually get something done now


Love the tunic!  I need to buy that pattern!  Love the orange bag too!



revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!


Must be a scam.  I think you should report it!



jham said:


> Those are so cute!  And it's nice to have a designer that knows how we disboutiquers think!  I love mickey eating a mickey bar!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25318860


WOW!  Those designs are so cute!  



sweetstitches said:


> Now for my news.........I FOUND THE PICTURES!
> I was so worried.  Besides not having Rachel's communion, I knew that there had to be a lot more missing also.  The thought of losing a year of their life is just chilling....esp. when we thought we had done so much to make sure we had back up copies.  I'm off to reread how to post photos.


What a relief!!!


----------



## revrob

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



OH MY HEART!  I'm not worthy!  I'm not worthy!


----------



## lovesdumbo

t-beri said:


> SHUT UP!!!  You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111



Those are super cute and I almost ordered them for Easter but I couldn't out how to order anything but 3 bags of the same design.  I would have ordered 3 different designs for my 3 children but I couldn't see that that was an option.  I didn't try calling.


----------



## PrincessKell

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "



With Georgia sitting right next to me playing her DS she looks up and screams .. "AWESOME! AWESOME! I want that mom, you HAAAAAVVVVVVVVE to make that for me! Its just AWESOME!' bwahahahaha now yes with all caps she was just that loud! 



revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!



Oh heck to the no. I would not suggest doing that. On Ebay, an auction site where you have to bid, and they are telling you not to bid, that would be a first give away. and the simple fact they suggest western union for payment, and not paypal is not ok. Paypal is trackable and refundable.   It really upsets me that people still do this to good hearted people that are trustworthy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


WOW!  Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

That white dress!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Tinka_Belle said:


> I wouldn't be much help to you because I don't follow the directions when I make the A-line. They confused me too much.



I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I may just have to find my own way too.  



tricia said:


> OK, I have made this 2x so far, I will see if I can help.  Are you on page 17 or 18?  Have you flipped it right side out and now have an open seam on one side?
> 
> And you know what, the seam ripper is your friend if you try and it still does not work.  Sometimes I have to do something about 1/2 way before it makes sense to me.




Yes, page 18.  I don't know why I didn't think of posting the page number.     Thanks for posting.  Hopefully when I sit down to work on it again, I'll be able to figure it out.  If not, try, try, try again!  The seam ripper and I already have a love/hate relationship!



Cherlynn25 said:


> im not going to be able to be much help, i swear it took me days of thinking about how it should be before the light bulb suddenly came on and i figured it out. i do not hand sew well, so that part didnt turn out the greatest.
> i pulled the fashion fabric thru the lining fabric and sewed their seam all the way. that left the lining fabric, sewed as much as possible together with my machine, really took some maneuvering, then hand stitched the rest. Good luck, i have to admit i havent made another one since. i love the pattern, plan on trying it again this summer. it was the first thing i had ever sewn.
> 
> cant wait to see your pictures when you are done



Thanks for the help.  Sometimes I get so frustrated when I get stuck.  I'm so glad this board is here to help me out.  Of course, this board is what got me in this position in the first place!    I'll be posting if and when I ever finish.  I cut the fabric right after Easter, and I've been so busy, I just started sewing it yesterday.  I'm making it out of the fabric from Wal-Mart that everybody was talking about - the ladybug patch stuff.  I already had it when that adorable patch skirt was posted on here by someone else.  It was really fun already having a fabric that everyone liked!

Thanks for the help, ladies!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

Who knows of a good way to turn straps for a shirt.  I sewed the straps but cannot get them turned right side out.  Any ideas?


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

lovesdumbo said:


> It would probably help if you start pinning the one side and then just keep rereading the directions and looking at the illustrations til it sort of clicks.



Thanks for your help.  I think I read it till my eyes crossed last night.  I've learned that when I start getting completely baffled, it's time to take a break, so hopefully it  will click when I read it again!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!

Lots going on today!! So happy the Baby is safe Eeyore!! I'd be your neighbor anyday Maryann!!!

Question for all the parents of sensory kiddo's out there - has anyone made a bodysox???? I'd love to make one for one of my kids at work.....

Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????










thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!


----------



## mirandag819

goofyisinphilly said:


> Who knows of a good way to turn straps for a shirt.  I sewed the straps but cannot get them turned right side out.  Any ideas?



I am not sure what kind of straps they are, but when I needed to turn long tie straps this weekend I found a wooden dowel worked really good. I would just start to push the fabric into the open end of the tube with the dowel and just shove it with the dowel to the other end (the closed end) once I had quite a bit of fabric kind of balled up inside the tube I would just pull apart the fabric at the closed in with my fingers and the strap would start to turn right side out. Did that make any sense at all? probably not. It took me a few mins to figure it out and after trying several things that is what worked for me.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

The white dress is amazing!!! 

 I did somthing creative!!!!!  I made a Corsage and Boutonniere for Tyler's semi formal!  












Today Tyler had to dress 80's and this is how he left for school!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

He came in singing " I'm Bringin Mullets back"


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


>




So cute...and I think you're exactly right, some capri's in the contrast fabric would be perfect!


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> He came in singing " I'm Bringin Mullets back"



LOL I love it when they get into Spirit Week!  But wait...where's the guyliner?!?!?


----------



## Haganfam5

Love the 80's outfit and mullet!

sweetstitches- OH my! That dress is amazing! How long did it take you to make it? /just beautiful!



mirandag819 said:


> I am not sure what kind of straps they are, but when I needed to turn long tie straps this weekend I found a wooden dowel worked really good. I would just start to push the fabric into the open end of the tube with the dowel and just shove it with the dowel to the other end (the closed end) once I had quite a bit of fabric kind of balled up inside the tube I would just pull apart the fabric at the closed in with my fingers and the strap would start to turn right side out. Did that make any sense at all? probably not. It took me a few mins to figure it out and after trying several things that is what worked for me.



I also use a dowel but when I can't find one at the time I have been known to use a pencil, a hanger, or whatever long object I may have lying around! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Lots going on today!! So happy the Baby is safe Eeyore!! I'd be your neighbor anyday Maryann!!!
> 
> Question for all the parents of sensory kiddo's out there - has anyone made a bodysox???? I'd love to make one for one of my kids at work.....
> 
> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!



Looks even cuter on her!


----------



## KARAJ

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



This is just stunningly stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


This dress is gorgeous!!  You have lots of patience to sit and do all of that.

Wendy-I love the Tunic top. I think some Easy Fit Capris would be great with it.

Love the 80's pic. Too funny and please tell Tyler NOT to bring mullets back. That hairstyle died for a reason.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Love the 80's pic. Too funny and please tell Tyler NOT to bring mullets back. That hairstyle died for a reason.



Unless you live in a small nowhere town like mine, Tinka...I don't think the mullet (even the female one) will EVER die here!  Of course, we haven't adopted stoplights yet, either!


----------



## KristaBelle

I am still on Part 13, you guys move too fast! 

I have a question, what is the pattern most people use for the stripwork dress?  The CarlaC Stripwork Jumper?  Has anyone ever upsized it to a 10?

We leave on the 29th for a trip with my sister's family, since finding this thread a month or so ago I've managed to make a few things for my daughter, niece and nephew.  The picture quality isn't too great, I took them with my iPhone.

The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear




I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece




Minnie




I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.





Thank you all for the inspiration!


----------



## revrob

KristaBelle said:


> I am still on Part 13, you guys move too fast!
> 
> I have a question, what is the pattern most people use for the stripwork dress?  The CarlaC Stripwork Jumper?  Has anyone ever upsized it to a 10?
> 
> We leave on the 29th for a trip with my sister's family, since finding this thread a month or so ago I've managed to make a few things for my daughter, niece and nephew.  The picture quality isn't too great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!




LOVE them (especially the red minnie dot dress! )


----------



## emcreative

Krista those are darling!  I am dreading when the boys start getting picky about their clothes.  I have this sneaking suspicion sons will be tougher on wardrobe selection than daugthers are!


----------



## emcreative

Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:


----------



## revrob

I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!

I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.


----------



## ireland_nicole

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


Wow; I can't even imagine how to make something that incredible.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> The white dress is amazing!!!
> 
> I did somthing creative!!!!!  I made a Corsage and Boutonniere for Tyler's semi formal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Tyler had to dress 80's and this is how he left for school!


Love the corsage; i remember the business in the front party in the back days... um, am I the only one who can't get Achy Breaky Heart out of my head now


KristaBelle said:


> I am still on Part 13, you guys move too fast!
> 
> I have a question, what is the pattern most people use for the stripwork dress?  The CarlaC Stripwork Jumper?  Has anyone ever upsized it to a 10?
> 
> We leave on the 29th for a trip with my sister's family, since finding this thread a month or so ago I've managed to make a few things for my daughter, niece and nephew.  The picture quality isn't too great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!


Those are all so cute!



emcreative said:


> Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:



scary, but good!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.



That's adorable!  Congrats on the design success!


----------



## jeniamt

karebear1 said:


> We can only give you that info if you are planning on embellishing those bags with applique or something of equal decor.....otherwise........... you're on your own!!



Oh you think you are so funny!  Of course I'll make it super crafty... can't just have them looking all plain and boring for my kid's lunches!!  



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is a Tink pic:



Julia is just tooo cute in this picture!  I need a close-up of her outfit!



KARAJ said:


> Do you remember the name of the pattern/tute for the skirt??
> And the Cindy dress is adorable!! How do you do your peplums? I bought the material for a Cindy but now instead of the fabric being at the store and me just wanting it, The stuff is sitting staring at me and I think the yardage is laughing at me knowing I may never really cut it.



I actually started a blog (mostly because of this skirt).  Anyway, you should be able to find the tut by going through my blog (shameless, I know).  

http://sewingmamaandmore.blogspot.com/

No, really I just didn't want to mention my blog until I was more up and running but what the hay, you only live once!

For the Cin dress,  I used some sort of satin stuff from Joanne's and it washed fine.  It actually has some some glittery thing going on with it but its hard to see:








Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...



Evelyn came into my room and saw this dress and said "I want that dress."  I said, "you don't even like that show..."  and she said, "no mommy but I love that dress!"  So cute!



Karenj2 said:


> Waterproof I can't quite help with, but for really nice stain resistant "outdoor" fabrics, look for Sunbrella...  What's nice is that you can wash the fabric, and with some can even use a bleach mix to clean it. (I work for Calico Corners - they certainly aren't as inexpensive as JoAnne's or Hancock's, but the fabric quality is excellent!)



Thanks, I actually have a slipcovered couch made from the apple green Sunbrella fabric.  The stuff rocks and washes wonderfully.  Not right for what I want though.  The fabric I want needs to be much thinner.  Thanks anyway!


sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



I am speechless!  Beautiful!!!      



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Today Tyler had to dress 80's and this is how he left for school!



I was a teen in the '80's, and I don't remember looking like that!  If I did, I'm burning the pictures!!!  Where did he get the wig?  Its awesome!!!

_revrob_ - glad you didn't go for it.  Hate to say this but the poor English is a dead give-away of a scam.  Report it to e-bay.  Same kind of thing happened to me a few years ago with a sub-zero refrigerator.  I didn't win the auction (thank goodness) but the seller did contact me off of e-bay and tried to tell me the orginal buyer fell through and he would sell it to me for $100 less if I woudn't mind not going through e-bay due to their fees.  To make a long story short, besides the shady deal, the English in all his e-mails was terrible but he claimed to be from Kansas!  Don't think so!!!


----------



## billwendy

KristaBelle said:


> I am still on Part 13, you guys move too fast!
> 
> I have a question, what is the pattern most people use for the stripwork dress?  The CarlaC Stripwork Jumper?  Has anyone ever upsized it to a 10?
> 
> We leave on the 29th for a trip with my sister's family, since finding this thread a month or so ago I've managed to make a few things for my daughter, niece and nephew.  The picture quality isn't too great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!



These are ADORABLE dresses!!  Love the shirt too!! I was able to coordinate my teen nephew and neice with their younger siblings by using iron on's...would your nephew agree to that?? Here is the gang...







revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.



GREAT JOB!!! YAY = its such a good feeling when something works for you!! This is adorable!!! AbbyGrace will love it!!!

A boyish version??? I got the vents a little bit better, but cut too far into the side - lol - sheesh!! what is wrong with me!! any way to get the sleeves a little less girlish with that pleaty thing at the top??? Tim will love the racecars and racing flags anyway - gotta love 4 year olds!


----------



## mirandag819

KristaBelle said:


> I am still on Part 13, you guys move too fast!
> 
> I have a question, what is the pattern most people use for the stripwork dress?  The CarlaC Stripwork Jumper?  Has anyone ever upsized it to a 10?
> 
> We leave on the 29th for a trip with my sister's family, since finding this thread a month or so ago I've managed to make a few things for my daughter, niece and nephew.  The picture quality isn't too great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!



I think a lot of the ladies use Carla C's stripwork jumper, I have the pattern but I haven't used it yet. I made a stripwork top (could have been made into a dress) this weekend using the combo of Carla C's Simply Sweet and the tutorial Leslie gave back in part 13 on a stripwork twirl skirt. I wanted more of a halter then a jumper so I used the simply sweet pattern and then instead of the 2 26 inch by 11 inch pieces I would have needed for the bottom I just used a 52 inch by 11 inch piece I made with stripwork. 

I just posted this on Sat, but since you said you are behind on part 13 here is what it looked like once I put it together, I figure you could change the bottom section of a lot of dresses into a stripwork if it just calls for 2 solid pieces.  I am a real beginner and since I had the hang of the simply sweet it worked out good for me to still use that pattern. Although the stripwork jumper doesn't sound too bad when I have read the directions (but I am still nervous to try buttons)







BTW..... those are very cute dresses and the shirt looks great too!!


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.



That's how I do it! I don't think I realized that you had never appliqued on knit with the machine. I have also found in the past week that an open toe foot is worthless! It pulls the knit up while I am trying to sew and makes it pucker (if you were using iron on it probably wouldn't pull it apart).



goofyisinphilly said:


> Who knows of a good way to turn straps for a shirt.  I sewed the straps but cannot get them turned right side out.  Any ideas?



I use an unsharpened pencil's eraser.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Lots going on today!! So happy the Baby is safe Eeyore!! I'd be your neighbor anyday Maryann!!!
> 
> Question for all the parents of sensory kiddo's out there - has anyone made a bodysox???? I'd love to make one for one of my kids at work.....
> 
> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!



I think it turned out perfect and like the idea with easy fits.



sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



Wow! LOVE it!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:



Awesome!!!! Maleficent is my favorite character. My VIP tour guide said they are going to try and arrange a meet and greet for my trip in August, I was thinking about making myself an applique tee, but I LOVE that more. I don't know if I can learn how to do that though.


----------



## Jennia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- first I have to comment on the rainbow swingset!
> In my neighborhood it's more of a competition of who has the biggest or best brand, moms sit and talk about where to get them, best prices and help others pick them out- I think Im the only one without one who has a little kid!
> 
> 
> Okay- now on to more serious stuff- thank you all for your prayers!
> (warning might be too much info for some folks)
> I had bright red blood this morning- more than I would expect to see. And they asked me to monitor baby movement for 1 hr- well baby wasnt moving like she has been (and I had noticed a change in movement over the last day or 2) So they had us come in, thankfully DH hadn't left for work yet so he came with.
> They did a non stress test- (YEAH! WE PASSED!) but wanted to be 100% positive all was okay with placenta so they sent me for a ultrasound. Placenta is fine, baby is fine. However...
> Baby has managed to turn in last 2 days and is breech. AND ultrasound is saying 9.14 pounds
> 
> So tomorrow we are going to try a version (manually turning baby) if baby doesnt turn- I have to get a c-section.
> If baby does turn a discussion will take place discussing if I have to be induced or if I can go home and hope to start labor soon on my own.
> They are concerned about such a big baby with me having symphysis (as is DH)
> I really, really, really want a natural birth, and want to go into labor on my own, since I didnt get to have that with Megan (I was induced and she had meconium in water, so they took her), and I REALLY want to hold my baby as soon as she's born.
> Its also possible everything could be delayed if L&D is swampped tomorrow morning. So I just have ot wait and see til tomorrow morning



Best of luck with everything and will be thinking of you! Hopefully you'll be able to have a natural birth (and baby might not be that big-they told me dd was about 8 lbs, and she was 6 lbs 3 oz when she was born two days later!). 



ireland_nicole said:


> I couldn't resist trying the sophie tunic today so here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized the orange messenger bag I made didn't make it here, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, better go actually get something done now



Cute shirt, but LOOOOVE the bag, that fabric is great! 



sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



Wow. .. this is beyond stunning! Can't get over how gorgeous this is.


----------



## revrob

jeniamt said:


> I actually started a blog (mostly because of this skirt).  Anyway, you should be able to find the tut by going through my blog (shameless, I know).
> 
> http://sewingmamaandmore.blogspot.com/
> 
> No, really I just didn't want to mention my blog until I was more up and running but what the hay, you only live once!
> 
> _revrob_ - glad you didn't go for it.  Hate to say this but the poor English is a dead give-away of a scam.  Report it to e-bay.  Same kind of thing happened to me a few years ago with a sub-zero refrigerator.  I didn't win the auction (thank goodness) but the seller did contact me off of e-bay and tried to tell me the orginal buyer fell through and he would sell it to me for $100 less if I woudn't mind not going through e-bay due to their fees.  To make a long story short, besides the shady deal, the English in all his e-mails was terrible but he claimed to be from Kansas!  Don't think so!!!



I'm going to check out your blog now!

I guess I'm just too hopeful when it comes to things like this.  Now that I think about it, there is totally no way that this was legit.  I wanted it to be though!  People are really awful when it comes to taking advantage of others!



billwendy said:


> GREAT JOB!!! YAY = its such a good feeling when something works for you!! This is adorable!!! AbbyGrace will love it!!!
> 
> A boyish version??? I got the vents a little bit better, but cut too far into the side - lol - sheesh!! what is wrong with me!! any way to get the sleeves a little less girlish with that pleaty thing at the top??? Tim will love the racecars and racing flags anyway - gotta love 4 year olds!



THANKS!  I'm glad I finally figure this out!  It took me long enough!

I think the boyish version came out great!


----------



## karebear1

Now girls..... how many times do I have to tell you that "SHUT UP" is not very nice??? Do we really need that lesson again? Hmmmmmm??????  



sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



Ypu win the prize for the day! Beautiful detailed work!  i want to do something like for for the grandchildren's blessing outfits, but it just lokos like so much work!  WOW!!! that is really wonderful!

heather- love the new etsy stuff! you're such a talent!

Prayers for babies and mommies and everyone else that still needs them (Linette??)!



I'm taking on the bowling shirt pattern for Henry for the 4th of July- tell me it easy-ok? it's been a long time since I've sewn a pattern! but when I did sew- I did good!  i should show you some of the old stuff- you guys would get a real kick out of it!!


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> That's how I do it! I don't think I realized that you had never appliqued on knit with the machine. I have also found in the past week that an open toe foot is worthless! It pulls the knit up while I am trying to sew and makes it pucker (if you were using iron on it probably wouldn't pull it apart).




I've always had trouble figuring out how to stitch the shirt without catching the back while it was stitching.  I've also had this puckering thing going on.  I've always used stick back.  Then I watched the tutorial on emblibrary.com and realized waht I was doing wrong.  It worked this time, and I'm so glad!  If I've done anything on knit, I've had to do it by hand.


----------



## aimeeg

Today we spent on the Chesapeake Bay watching the Blue Angels. We had a great time. Of course the girls had to wear customs. LOL


----------



## karamat

aimeeg said:


> I think sergers can be really intimidating at first. The best thing to do is get out your scrap fabric and practice, practice, practice. We have the same serger. Actually, I have had three. I keep killing them. LOL There should be a little dvd that goes with the serger. It is really helpful and I learned from that. My one trick is about the tension discs. Make sure your thread is going through the center of those discs. If it is off to the right or left you will have trouble. Have fun with your serger!!





ibesue said:


> Yup, just practice & practice!  And if its not in the little grooves and tight, it will cause problems.  But after a few times you will have it down!!



Thanks ladies!  I jumped in last night without taking a look at the DVD first.  I had some left over binding from a quilt that was perfect to test stitch on.  I think tomorrow night I'll watch the DVD and then go back and try some more.  I can't believe I've waited this long to get a serger!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Karen-Linnette has talked to me or emailed me or anything in the last couple of weeks. I know that this is because she is depressed. I have no other way of getting in touch with her.


----------



## sweetstitches

lovesdumbo said:


> Can I play on the swing?




But of course!





billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Lots going on today!! So happy the Baby is safe Eeyore!! I'd be your neighbor anyday Maryann!!!
> 
> Question for all the parents of sensory kiddo's out there - has anyone made a bodysox???? I'd love to make one for one of my kids at work.....
> 
> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!




I'd love to have you for a neighbor!  

I haven't made a bodysox, but I did buy a weighted vest and a weighted stuffed snake.

I think the tunic is the perfect size and she looks adorable!




Tykatmadismomma said:


> :
> I did somthing creative!!!!!  I made a Corsage and Boutonniere for Tyler's semi formal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Tyler had to dress 80's and this is how he left for school!




Your flowers turned out great.  Your son is hysterical.  Rock On!  I remember those days.  I rode the city bus to school in my footie jammies.





goofyisinphilly said:


> Who knows of a good way to turn straps for a shirt.  I sewed the straps but cannot get them turned right side out.  Any ideas?




Not as economical a choice as the ones already listed, but I use this:

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/supplies/handy+notions/fast+turn+set.do?search=basic&keyword=turner&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

It does work great though.




KristaBelle said:


> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!



The shirt is cute; great Mickey fabric.  I love the dresses, especially the trim at the bottom of the red dress--really sets it off.





emcreative said:


> Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:




Turned out great!





revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.




You just watch--EVERY girl at the gym is going to want one of those!




jeniamt said:


> I actually started a blog (mostly because of this skirt).  Anyway, you should be able to find the tut by going through my blog (shameless, I know).
> 
> http://sewingmamaandmore.blogspot.com/




I bookmarked your blog and I have to say I love the photo of your little cutie in the carseat.  So sweet.




billwendy said:


> A boyish version??? I got the vents a little bit better, but cut too far into the side - lol - sheesh!! what is wrong with me!! any way to get the sleeves a little less girlish with that pleaty thing at the top??? Tim will love the racecars and racing flags anyway - gotta love 4 year olds!




My 5 year-old would LOVE that shirt!  Perfect fabric!



Thank you for all the sweet comments about the communion dress.  I forgot who asked, but if I remember correctly, it took me about 40 hours sewing over a couple of weeks time, and a couple of weeks before that for planning (but I'm pretty slow.)  I loved it though; it's my favorite kind of sewing.  I wanted to make Christening outfits for the boys, but I didn't.  I was too tired getting back into the grove of being up all night, and distracted--(couldn't take my eyes off them, I was so thrilled they were here) to spend time sewing.  Hopefully I'll be able to make my grandkids one some day.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Awesome!!!! Maleficent is my favorite character. My VIP tour guide said they are going to try and arrange a meet and greet for my trip in August, I was thinking about making myself an applique tee, but I LOVE that more. I don't know if I can learn how to do that though.




It is SO EASY!  It just takes some patience and a pair of tweezers!  If you decide to try it I'll walk you through it.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> It is SO EASY!  It just takes some patience and a pair of tweezers!  If you decide to try it I'll walk you through it.



I would love to try at least! What was the name of the site you recommended for supplies again? I thought I book marked it in case I ever got brave enough to try it. I am probably trying to learn too many things at once, but I am doing a little better at sewing then I thought, so maybe I might be able to pull it off. I don't know if I can even pick one up with tweezers, but I guess I will try.


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Today we spent on the Chesapeake Bay watching the Blue Angels. We had a great time. Of course the girls had to wear customs. LOL



How come I didn't see you on the water???  We were there too but at a friend's house on the Severn.  What a great day for them to fly!  The kids look adorable!


----------



## sweetstitches

Here's some more things that were on the CD I found.  I hope you guys don't mind so many of my kids.  Some of these are pretty old.  I also made the rattan chair covers in the bottom photo.


----------



## sweetstitches

Here's some dresses.

Silk ribbon embroidery:




































Sorry some of them are blurry; we didn't have a very good camera back then.


----------



## jeniamt

AHHHHHH... I washed Gill's Thing 1 outfit and Evelyn's Minnie dress together and they bled red all over the white!!!!  Both have been washed many times before with no problem.  I have rewashed them by themselves but the red remains.  What do I do?????


----------



## sweetstitches

Just a couple more:


----------



## jeniamt

sweetstitches said:


> Here's some dresses.
> 
> Silk ribbon embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of them are blurry; we didn't have a very good camera back then.



You are amazing!!!!!


----------



## jeniamt

sweetstitches said:


> Here's some dresses.
> 
> Silk ribbon embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of them are blurry; we didn't have a very good camera back then.





jeniamt said:


> You are amazing!!!!!




oops, I really need to go to sleep.  I didn't mean to post the laughing dude I meant to post...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mary Ann those are wonderful pictures! You are awesome at sewing. All of those look like the expensive store bought stuff.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

The wig is from Halloween 2 years ago we were Bret and Heather from Rock of Love


----------



## kimmylaj

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!  Thank you all for the birthday wishes! Really did help make me smile on my birthday. Georgia picked out my birthday cake. It was just the two of us tonight which was pretty nice. Peach sang me happy birthday all by herself. It was oh so cute.  We also went to joanns today after school, and I got some new Tink fabric. its soo fabulous. Georgia loves it. I got some pink dot tutti frutti fabric with some pink solid, and watermelon and strawberry tutti frutti too. Some cute round neck dresses or shirts will be made with those.  not sure about the Tink yet though. It was just too cute to pass up.


happy belated bday...love the cake and the tink fabric too cute



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.


  prayers said



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a piece of the left over blue in her hair and she said "Are you putting a little Perry in my hair?"


love this, i have been trying to do an appliqued tee for ryan but there is not much clip art out there for them. great idea


sweetstitches said:


> I'm glad things have settled down on your street.  I feel guilty telling you this (because you deserve this news more than I do) but our next door neighbors put a for sale sign in their yard last night.  I can't remember if I conveyed my woes here about them or not, but they haven't spoken to us since we moved in.  They never welcomed us to the neighborhood, and became REALLY angry when we put a Rainbow swingset in the backyard.  They called the HOA on us numerous times trying to get us to A) get rid of the swingset, B) rotate it 180 degrees (wouldn't work because of the slope of the yard) C) change the slides/tubes because when the sun sets the yellow color is beaming off the slide and into their family room c) plant trees around it to block it from their view (no room left on our property to do it safely away enough from the swingset.  Ugh.  Thank goodness we had had it approved by the HOA before we put it in so there wasn't anything they could do.
> 
> Does anyone want to be my neighbor?


Me!  i would love to be your neighbor, my son actually reads the rainbow catalog as a bedtime story. poor kid dreams of one of those but its not gonna happen in our small yard.



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...
> 
> Thanks!


 i see you got a lot of answers and i am terrible at explaining things, the only hint i can give you is to do just what it shows , it looked like i messed it up but it turned out fine.  it took me a couple of times to look at it before i even attempted that step. good luck i know you can do it... i just wish i was more helpful



ireland_nicole said:


> I couldn't resist trying the sophie tunic today so here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized the orange messenger bag I made didn't make it here, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, better go actually get something done now


 beautiful tunic, it goes great with her eyes and love the bag, really cute



t-beri said:


> SHUT UP!!!  You can Disney M&M's !!!!!!!http://www.mymms.com/Disney/Selling_page.asp?src=112805&sc_cid=B_YE_37_N00_MAAOCN00BYE37111


Enabler! i want these!


sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


beautiful, amazing, wonderful, i cant come up with enough words to describe this


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!


 really adorable, she looks so sweet



sweetstitches said:


> Here's some dresses.
> 
> Silk ribbon embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of them are blurry; we didn't have a very good camera back then.


 you definitely win the award today,  i am beyond impressed.





on a side note, i am so excited tomorrow i am going to ryans kindy class to talk about sewing.  for spirit week they asked parents to come in and talk about a hobby or their job.  i sewed together 23 pillows and am bringing in fabric markers for the kids to decorate them. i plan on dragging in my sewing machine to show them. you think i am crazy? i just figure most of them have probably never seen one.  i also am bringing  a bunch of supplies and some of the kids customs.  i hope they have fun.  this is my first time in his class and i am thrilled.  wish me luck, i am used to the preschoolers, kindergarten might be a little advanced for me


----------



## KARAJ

billwendy said:


> These are ADORABLE dresses!!  Love the shirt too!! I was able to coordinate my teen nephew and neice with their younger siblings by using iron on's...would your nephew agree to that?? Here is the gang...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT JOB!!! YAY = its such a good feeling when something works for you!! This is adorable!!! AbbyGrace will love it!!!
> 
> A boyish version??? I got the vents a little bit better, but cut too far into the side - lol - sheesh!! what is wrong with me!! any way to get the sleeves a little less girlish with that pleaty thing at the top??? Tim will love the racecars and racing flags anyway - gotta love 4 year olds!



Nice job with the boy one.


----------



## teresajoy

Hi guys!!! I'm back!! We got in on Monday morning. By Monday night I was pretty sick, fever, sore throat, aches and pains all over and a runny nose. I'm feeling a bit better now, but not great. At least I don't feel like I'm going to die now! I slept most of the day today, and now I'm up too late! I missed everyone, and before you ask, I have started writing my trip report, I'm just trying to figure out how many of the boring details I should leave in and take out for my first installment. 





Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Back from Disney and we had a wonderful, magical, hot, hot, hot, time!!  Of course by hot I mean the heat. Didn't  go below 95 one day we were there but we enjoyed ourselves anyway!
> 
> Here is one of the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Teresa pic. I hope you all like it. I think I am kind of burnt in it! Oh, that Florida sun!


It was so fun meeting you!! Even if my husband thought I was a little nuts! You have such an adorable family! Too bad you didn't get to meet Snubie! I kept looking for her in the parks and didn't see her either. 

What day were you at Hollywood Studios? The day we went was super hot too! 


Stephres said:


> Thanks about Jacob! I wish he knew how cute he was. He told me last night that the girls like the popular boys (the ones who play baseball) and no girls like him. I personally know of at least two girls who like him, but he doesn't see it.



The boy is nuts. 



Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!



This is so cute Steph!!! I loved seeing a preview of it on your table too!  For the rest of our vacation, everytime Brian saw something with the Mickey balloons on it, he said that it reminded him of the skirt!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey Teresa
Sorry you're not feeling well! 
Can't wait to read your TR!


----------



## jessica52877

Mary Ann! Your pictures are amazing! What wonderful work and HOURS of love you put into everything!

Wendy! I really like Tim's version of the shirt. I can't believe how tiny they all look in that disney picture!


----------



## karebear1

*YEAH!!! Teresa's back!!!*


----------



## Haganfam5

sweetstitches said:


> Here's some dresses.
> 
> Silk ribbon embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of them are blurry; we didn't have a very good camera back then.



I don't think we would ever get sick of seeing your pictures!!! You are soooo talented and have such amazing patience!!! Where did you learn to do these things? I am just in awe! Beautiful!   



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys!!! I'm back!! We got in on Monday morning. By Monday night I was pretty sick, fever, sore throat, aches and pains all over and a runny nose. I'm feeling a bit better now, but not great. At least I don't feel like I'm going to die now! I slept most of the day today, and now I'm up too late! I missed everyone, and before you ask, I have started writing my trip report, I'm just trying to figure out how many of the boring details I should leave in and take out for my first installment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun meeting you!! Even if my husband thought I was a little nuts! You have such an adorable family! Too bad you didn't get to meet Snubie! I kept looking for her in the parks and didn't see her either.
> 
> What day were you at Hollywood Studios? The day we went was super hot too!



Thank you Teresa! I guess I am not the only one who came back sick.   We had such a good vacation and I felt miserable on the way home. My ear is still clogged from the plane . I hope it gets better soon...I would like my hearing bACK!  I hope you feel better soon too!

It was such a pleasure to meet you Too! I had a pass-by situation with another dis-er but we didn't realize we knew each other! I hadn't posted the Epcot outfits online yet so she hadn't seen them before. 

We were in the studios on 5/8 I think the forcast was calling for 96 that day but I think it was like 120*!!!!! LOL!!!!


..............I am going to look for a better pic of the Tink outfit for you all!  Thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## minnie2

Apparently Teresa and I have the same thing!  I have been so sick this week and still feel awful I am such a baby when I am sick.

Sorry if I missed alot but everything is gorgeous!

YAY Heather LOVE the etsy shop designs!  We need some 4x4 stuff! 
MaryAnn the dress and everything is beautiful!




Tykatmadismomma said:


> He came in singing " I'm Bringin Mullets back"


Ok this reminds me of this cheer we did with the girls last season 'Rock the Mullet' OMG it was so funny!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> The wig is from Halloween 2 years ago we were Bret and Heather from Rock of Love


That is hysterical!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> YAY Heather LOVE the etsy shop designs!  We need some 4x4 stuff!


I second this. That Mickey with the icecream would be cute in a size 4x4


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> The wig is from Halloween 2 years ago we were Bret and Heather from Rock of Love



not fair; I just spit out my diet coke!

Maryann, just.... wow, I'm totally speechless,


----------



## revrob

sweetstitches said:


> You just watch--EVERY girl at the gym is going to want one of those!




AW!  Thanks so much!  AbbyGrace seems to like it, so I'm very happy!  I think I may need to pick up a few more shirts to make some more!


BTW - I LOVE all of your pics!  You are VERY, VERY talented!  All of that smocking and heirloom work is simply amazing!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  I have to tell you guys....I lurked way back and I am still way far behind!  I will keep reading and ohhhing and ahhing over all of the wonderful stuff you guys have done!

Welcome back to all of our recent travelers...I am so ready to go!  Kinda...need to sew some more.

I had planned on using Tuesday to sew all day...BUT...I ended up at the DR.  

Let me back up....

Saturday...your resident redneck here went to the NASCAR All-Star race.  It was just me and DH...FUN!  But we didn't get home until 2:00am!  We like our sleep here...we are 9:30 type people.  

Sunday...I slept in...then drove to my mom's to pick up the kids.

Monday...I cleaned house in preperation to sew on Tueday and be gone all day Wednesday to enroll my nephew in college. I had a slight sore throat but I figured it cam from being up too late in the night air.  By Monday night I could barely talk or swallow.   I spent all of Monday night about in tears my throat hurt so bad...I think I only slept an hour total.

Tuesday...I ran to the DR's office and you guessed it...STREP!  NO!  I had to take my nephew to college (Lord knows, I couldn't trust his mom to do it...LONG story short...she wanted him to give up his FULL scholarship to go to a local community college! so he would be near home...umm his college is only 26 miles from where he lives!)  So the DR gave me a shot...in a place I didn't know they really gave people shots! And I was feeling much better by Tueday afternoon.

Yesterday...I went and picked up my sister and nephew and took him to college.  All the paperwork is signed...my sis is a little calmer and actually excited (I spent $100 in the book store buying her all kinds of "Mom" stuff!  I know how to bribe a person!)  

So...now...I must sew!

OH!  And for all of you that remember my FIL...ummm...well him and his new wife just invited themselves to come visit us for a week...the week before we leave for WDW!!!!  How am i to pack and entertain people at the same time?  

Okay...enough Kim ramblings for the day!


----------



## tinkerbell423

Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever altered a T-shirt to look less t shirty.  I got some for the boys at ACMoore and want to get somefor the girls but they look so plain I would like to change the neckline if possible.  I could make dresses out of them but the neckline is just staring at me.  Has anyone done something like this.  If so would you mind posting a pic.
Thanks


----------



## Tinka_Belle

tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever altered a T-shirt to look less t shirty.  I got some for the boys at ACMoore and want to get somefor the girls but they look so plain I would like to change the neckline if possible.  I could make dresses out of them but the neckline is just staring at me.  Has anyone done something like this.  If so would you mind posting a pic.
> Thanks


My mom and I used to do stuff like that back in the 90's. We would take a floral fabric and applique it to the shirt around the neckline and then cut away the t-shirt material that was above the applique. I don't have any pictures of that anywhere. I do have some booklets that were recently given to me. I think they have the instructions in one of them.


----------



## HeatherSue

Are there any *experienced *machine appliquers (you know I love you Marlo) out there that would like to test out a couple of 4x4 designs for me?  I would need you to do it in the next few hours and to send me pictures and any problems you found.  Go ahead and PM me if you're interested. I only need 1 or 2 people. Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

Tykatmadismomma said:


> The wig is from Halloween 2 years ago we were Bret and Heather from Rock of Love



This is the best!  I love it!!!!


----------



## jeniamt

So did anyone else lose sleep over American Idol?  It must be fixed.


----------



## jeniamt

Oh my goodness... I just noticed my ticker says "six months" exactly.  I have got to step up my sewing or I'll never be ready!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> Now for my news.........I FOUND THE PICTURES!
> I was so worried.  Besides not having Rachel's communion, I knew that there had to be a lot more missing also.  The thought of losing a year of their life is just chilling....esp. when we thought we had done so much to make sure we had back up copies.  I'm off to reread how to post photos.





sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


Mary Ann, the dress is just gorgeous and she is beautiful.  Glass beads, WOW.  I am happy you found your pictures too.


----------



## HeatherSue

jeniamt said:


> So did anyone else lose sleep over American Idol?  It must be fixed.



YES!!

I couldn't believe it!  Henry just laughed and laughed because I was so mad about it!  COME ON!! It was so obvious who the more charismatic person was and the best singer, by FAR!  I guess America couldn't handle Adam Lambert!  His rendition of Mad World has been going through my head all morning.  

I tried voting for him for about an hour and could only get through once.  

This reminds me of when Chris Daughtry was voted off!  

Yes, I am nuts to get so obsessed! 

Matt Giraud  is from my home town.  I voted for him a LOT, even though Adam was always my favorite and I'd always sneak in a few votes for him.

*Sweetstitches*: WOW!!! That white dress is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Do I spy entredeaux?  Yes, I've been watching Martha's Sewing Room. :rofl:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Lots going on today!! So happy the Baby is safe Eeyore!! I'd be your neighbor anyday Maryann!!!
> 
> Question for all the parents of sensory kiddo's out there - has anyone made a bodysox???? I'd love to make one for one of my kids at work.....
> 
> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!


Wendy, It looks great on Hannah and I love the pink capris.

Mary Ann, The kids are so cute and so little.  I love the smocking dresses and how wonderful the kids look.  You are blessed.


----------



## aksunshine

I am taking an embroidery call on Friday to figure out how it works. I'm clueless! LOL!

That communion dress is SO pretty! Great job. 

I can't ever catch up, I feel like I miss so much. You gals move too fast for me!


----------



## snubie

jham said:


> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=25318860


Heather, the designs look great.  Too bad I don't have an embroidery machine.



sweetstitches said:


>


That is beautiful!





revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.


Love this.



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys!!! I'm back!! We got in on Monday morning. By Monday night I was pretty sick, fever, sore throat, aches and pains all over and a runny nose. I'm feeling a bit better now, but not great. At least I don't feel like I'm going to die now! I slept most of the day today, and now I'm up too late! I missed everyone, and before you ask, I have started writing my trip report, I'm just trying to figure out how many of the boring details I should leave in and take out for my first installment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun meeting you!! Even if my husband thought I was a little nuts! You have such an adorable family! Too bad you didn't get to meet Snubie! I kept looking for her in the parks and didn't see her either.
> 
> What day were you at Hollywood Studios? The day we went was super hot too!



Welcome home.  I kept looking for you too.  I did see a Lydia-look-a-like at the airport on our departure day.  However, the parents were definitely not you and Brian.

Here were our plans from last week:
5/9 Saturday night EPCOT
5/10 Sunday night EPCOT
5/11 Monday MK
5/12 Tuesday DHS
5/13 Wed EPCOT
5/14 Thursday DTD
5/15 Friday MK

I will say our trip was not as magical as I had hoped it would be.  Lauren developed a fear of all characters (she LOVED them last year), all cameras and any noise remotely louder than normal conversation levels.  She pouted an awful lot for no explained reason.  We still had fun.  
My best memory was mothers day - it was so hot so we canceled our plans to go to AK and just spent the day in the pool.  We had a great time.  Then we went to Cape May for a nice dinner (saw HaganFamily at the dock) and to EPCOT to wind up the day.  It was wonderful and Lauren did not have one temper tantrum all day (this was the only day we went tantrum free).  I wish I had said something to the Hagan family now though.
And one last thing, I was not planning on it being so hot last week.  I was really dragging my butt by the end of the week.
Here are some photos:
I got a ton of compliments on this dress.





A rare smile from Lauren:





Lauren was hot and sweaty at this point but she has also just spent an hour playing in the HISTK play area and loved the splash part of it.





And the mandatory photo:


----------



## jeniamt

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



I can't stop looking at this dress.  I took an heirloom sewing class so I could make a family baptismal gown.  My mom and I made the dress of fabric from her first communion dress and parts of my grandmother's wedding gown (both had been hit by moths).  That reminds me, hope Cameron fits into it... he's a big boy and he isn't getting baptised until next month.  Yikes.  Anyway, if you don't mind sharing, how did you do the cross and the collar?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sweetstitches said:


>



Wow..that is a beautiful dress!  You are talented!



snubie said:


> th_



Great customs, and love the Epcot dress.  Sorry that it wasn't as magical this time.  How old is Lauren?  My ds is almost 4, and hates, hates, hates loud noise!  We walked into a restaurant the other day, and he had a melt down because it was too loud!

Wendy..love the tunic!!!  The more I see pictures of the tunic, the more I must have the pattern...

Heather..your designs are awesome!!!


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> AHHHHHH... I washed Gill's Thing 1 outfit and Evelyn's Minnie dress together and they bled red all over the white!!!!  Both have been washed many times before with no problem.  I have rewashed them by themselves but the red remains.  What do I do?????



Have you tried spray and wash on the whites?




mirandag819 said:


> I would love to try at least! What was the name of the site you recommended for supplies again? I thought I book marked it in case I ever got brave enough to try it. I am probably trying to learn too many things at once, but I am doing a little better at sewing then I thought, so maybe I might be able to pull it off. I don't know if I can even pick one up with tweezers, but I guess I will try.



www.hotfixqueen.com
I really liked what I got and it was the most economical I could find, but since it was the first time I ordered I can't say there isn't better out there somewhere.
They come in little plastic bags...I dump out the pieces into small tupperware type containers for easier pick up.  I keep the bag in the container too when I store them so I can remember what size is what.
Hmm...maybe I should take pictures next time?


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Have you tried spray and wash on the whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hotfixqueen.com
> I really liked what I got and it was the most economical I could find, but since it was the first time I ordered I can't say there isn't better out there somewhere.
> They come in little plastic bags...I dump out the pieces into small tupperware type containers for easier pick up.  I keep the bag in the container too when I store them so I can remember what size is what.
> Hmm...maybe I should take pictures next time?



THANKS! I will order some supplies tonight.... sorry this is probably a dumb question, but how do you know what size to order? There are so many choices on the site as far as type and size, I don't even know what I need to get.


----------



## longaberger_lara

sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



BEAUTIFUL!!! I so wish my girls would still wear this style of dress! I smocked for them when they were little, but shame on me, I've only done one smocked jonjon for my son. They get big too fast!!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> THANKS! I will order some supplies tonight.... sorry this is probably a dumb question, but how do you know what size to order? There are so many choices on the site as far as type and size, I don't even know what I need to get.



I honestly just kinda guessed after taking my pattern to the store to see what sizes were what.

This shirt:






Took 2mm black, 2mm gold, 4mm gold, 5mm gold, and 6mm gold.  I used the hotfix rhinestuds instead of the stones.

Now I can gauge by which brush I use in photoshop which size hotfix it will need.


----------



## paysensmom

I am in the process of making my first dress ever!! I have sewed the stripes together for the skirt (its carlas stripework jumper) Now it says to zigzag. Do I do tiny zig zag or do I do large ones? Do I want them to come off the edge? or stay right by my straight stitch?


----------



## aimeeg

Emcreative- Would you mind helping me with a few designs? I think I would like to be brave and try this. LOL I would love to do a cute Minnie and an Evil Queen for my girls. Also, I love your Maleficent. How do you know what size and how many crystals to buy?


----------



## aimeeg

paysensmom said:


> I am in the process of making my first dress ever!! I have sewed the stripes together for the skirt (its carlas stripework jumper) Now it says to zigzag. Do I do tiny zig zag or do I do large ones? Do I want them to come off the edge? or stay right by my straight stitch?



I would do a medium size zig zag stitch that butts up to the edge of the fabric.  Good Luck!


----------



## Haganfam5

snubie said:


> Heather, the designs look great.  Too bad I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home.  I kept looking for you too.  I did see a Lydia-look-a-like at the airport on our departure day.  However, the parents were definitely not you and Brian.
> 
> Here were our plans from last week:
> 5/9 Saturday night EPCOT
> 5/10 Sunday night EPCOT
> 5/11 Monday MK
> 5/12 Tuesday DHS
> 5/13 Wed EPCOT
> 5/14 Thursday DTD
> 5/15 Friday MK
> 
> I will say our trip was not as magical as I had hoped it would be.  Lauren developed a fear of all characters (she LOVED them last year), all cameras and any noise remotely louder than normal conversation levels.  She pouted an awful lot for no explained reason.  We still had fun.
> My best memory was mothers day - it was so hot so we canceled our plans to go to AK and just spent the day in the pool.  We had a great time.  Then we went to Cape May for a nice dinner (saw HaganFamily at the dock) and to EPCOT to wind up the day.  It was wonderful and Lauren did not have one temper tantrum all day (this was the only day we went tantrum free).  I wish I had said something to the Hagan family now though.
> And one last thing, I was not planning on it being so hot last week.  I was really dragging my butt by the end of the week.
> Here are some photos:
> I got a ton of compliments on this dress.



Oh don't be sad.....but I do wish I would have met you.  I think it just stinks that we had the oppertunity and we missed it.  You Epcot outfit is great!  I know what you mean about the heat. We didn't get any relief the entire time we were there 5/6-5/13.  Nothing but sun.

How old is your daughter? We are supposed to be going with my 3 year old neice in August and I have a feeling we are going to have a similar situation. She ran from Chuckie Cheese at her own birthday party!


----------



## snubie

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh don't be sad.....but I do wish I would have met you.  I think it just stinks that we had the oppertunity and we missed it.  You Epcot outfit is great!  I know what you mean about the heat. We didn't get any relief the entire time we were there 5/6-5/13.  Nothing but sun.
> 
> How old is your daughter? We are supposed to be going with my 3 year old neice in August and I have a feeling we are going to have a similar situation. She ran from Chuckie Cheese at her own birthday party!



Lauren will be 4 in just a few weeks.  She LOVED the characters last Jan when we were in Disney and last August at Six Flags.  The first characters we went to see last week were the princesses at MK.  She ran crying from the room as soon as she saw them.  We tried again the next day at DHS and went to see Lighting McQueen and Mater (she LOVES that movie) and again she was crying in fits.  We avoided all characters after that.
As for the noise issues, we did bring along hearing protection for her to use during fireworks never imagining that we would need them when on Pirates, Buzz Lightyear or Toy Story Mania.


----------



## sweetstitches

Thank you all for your compliments.  You ladies sure know how to make someone feel good.

I feel like an imposter lurking here most of the time, since the ony thing I sewn in years were those appliques in Dec.




Haganfam5 said:


> Where did you learn to do these things?



I used to live near Linda's Silver Needle (when it was still open.)  If you ever saw the old Martha Pullen shows, she used to advertise at the end.  I took my first smocking class there.  I belonged to SAGA for a couple of years (when I was really sewing) and our guild hosted a few teachers, so I got a few more classes that way.  There was also another heirloom shop about an hour away that hosted classes, but they have since closed also.  

I dropped my SAGA membership when we adopted Theo, because I really didn't have time to attend the meetings anymore.  I really wish I hadn't, as I lost all the class "artisan" points I had received, and I'd really like to do it again.

I also learned a lot from book, magazines, watching Martha's Sewing room, and an heirloom sewing and smocking forum on Delphi.




jeniamt said:


> Anyway, if you don't mind sharing, how did you do the cross and the collar?




I did lace insertion on the bodice.  The cross was a purchased lace motif that I attached by hand.  I don't remember where I purchased it from, but it was similar to this:

http://www.thehouseoflinens.com/p1770.htm

I gathered the lace I put around the collar (there is a thread in the lace header that you can pull to easily gather lace) and sewed it to the edge of the neckline.  Then I attached a bias band.  This link explains it a bit.  However, when I pulled the band to the inside of the dress, I stitched it by hand.  Hope this helps.

http://books.google.com/books?id=OmlhRQPJZmIC&pg=PA100&lpg=PA100&dq=how+to+bias+band&source=bl&ots=zpoDQuOJ4p&sig=2WmmFE6vA8e9tLQg3n0Q3IHbq8g&hl=en&ei=oHcVSrn2MIbKtgfpkO3aDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9





longaberger_lara said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I so wish my girls would still wear this style of dress! I smocked for them when they were little, but shame on me, I've only done one smocked jonjon for my son. They get big too fast!!




I haven't smocked anything for my boys (yet--and they are probably too big) so you are up on me.




HeatherSue said:


> Do I spy entredeaux?  Yes, I've been watching Martha's Sewing Room. :rofl:




Yes, lots and lots of entredeaux.  I think I spent more on materials for Rachel's communion dress than I did purchasing my own wedding dress.


----------



## jeniamt

HeatherSue said:


> YES!!
> 
> I couldn't believe it!  Henry just laughed and laughed because I was so mad about it!  COME ON!! It was so obvious who the more charismatic person was and the best singer, by FAR!  I guess America couldn't handle Adam Lambert!  His rendition of Mad World has been going through my head all morning.
> 
> I tried voting for him for about an hour and could only get through once.
> 
> This reminds me of when Chris Daughtry was voted off!
> 
> Yes, I am nuts to get so obsessed!
> 
> Matt Giraud  is from my home town.  I voted for him a LOT, even though Adam was always my favorite and I'd always sneak in a few votes for him.
> 
> *Sweetstitches*: WOW!!! That white dress is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Do I spy entredeaux?  Yes, I've been watching Martha's Sewing Room. :rofl:



Glad I'm not the only one... I did just hear that Adam is WAY out-selling Kris on itunes.  So there is some justice.



aimeeg said:


> I would do a medium size zig zag stitch that butts up to the edge of the fabric.  Good Luck!




I do a medium zigzag but I have the right side of the stitch come off the fabric.  In other words, I center the edge of the fabric in the middle of my presser foot so that when the right side of the zigzag is sewn, the needle doesn't pierce the fabric but instead wraps itself around the fabric to protect the fabric from unraveling.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Has anyone heard from Adi? I haven't seen her on here or on Facebook for a while and I was wondering if everything was ok?


----------



## paysensmom

jeniamt said:


> Glad I'm not the only one... I did just hear that Adam is WAY out-selling Kris on itunes.  So there is some justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do a medium zigzag but I have the right side of the stitch come off the fabric.  In other words, I center the edge of the fabric in the middle of my presser foot so that when the right side of the zigzag is sewn, the needle doesn't pierce the fabric but instead wraps itself around the fabric to protect the fabric from unraveling.  Hope that makes sense.



That makes perfect sense!! That is what I was thinking I should do, just wanted some assurance!! Thanks!


----------



## sweetstitches

kimmylaj said:


> Me!  i would love to be your neighbor, my son actually reads the rainbow catalog as a bedtime story. poor kid dreams of one of those but its not gonna happen in our small yard.




I'd love to be your neighbor!  This is the first time we have a big enough yard also.  We had a smaller swingset when Nathan & Rachel were little that my husband made, a couple of houses ago.  This is the first time Theo and Gabe have had one, and we wanted one big enough that Nathan (17) could still play on.


----------



## Haganfam5

When I look back at things, I don't know why I don't take better pictures of the things I make.   Anyway, here is my neices birthday dress that I made for her:










and this is a cute one of the gang:


----------



## Twins+2more

revrob said:


> Would you do this?
> 
> I saw an awesome embroidery machine on ebay.  The listing said something to the effect of "don't bid - you have to contact me - if you don't contact me and you bid, I'll cancel the bid".  SO, I contact the seller and find out that he is selling this machine at a very small fraction of the retail price.  He says it is new in the box with full warranty.  When I ask him for references, he sends me this email:
> 
> It`s the brand new product original sealed in the box with warranty and all the accessories from the manufacturer.You also have 5 days for refund from me.To see that i am a serious business man interested to make a deal i will trust you and accept to make a secure deal for your safety for our first deal but i hope that there won`t be any problems in our future business.We`ll make the deal through escrow.I will ship the package through GPS 48 hours service and provide you the tracking number so you can see details about the package and to be sure that it was shipped and you can check it`s status anytime and after that you will make the payment through western union so i can receive the money directly cash as i told you that i need to pay the products cash to the factory and i also have a lot of other payments to make or you can make a bank transfer directly to my account so we can be under bank`s protection for security.So if you agree just confirm so i can start up the shipping process and provide you the tracking number so you can make the payment right away.If yes we can make the deal and close it in 48 hours.Let me know.Thank you!
> 
> 
> SO, what do you think?  Is this too good to be true?  I want to believe that this is possible, but I don't want to be too naive and loose my money on something that I should have known was too good to be true!




DO NOT DO IT!  Sounds to me like the scam where they mail you an empty box.  Sure you can watch the box come from "him" to you via tracking number.  But then you get a empty box and he claims he snet it to you and fufilled his part.  Don't know what you did with the machine, but it was there when he sent it.  OOPS!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Are there any *experienced *machine appliquers (you know I love you Marlo) out there that would like to test out a couple of 4x4 designs for me?  I would need you to do it in the next few hours and to send me pictures and any problems you found.  Go ahead and PM me if you're interested. I only need 1 or 2 people. Thanks!



So I scared you that much!!!!!!!!!    I hopefully didn't screw it up too much!  I just sent you a picture of the finished design.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> YES!!
> 
> I couldn't believe it!  Henry just laughed and laughed because I was so mad about it!  COME ON!! It was so obvious who the more charismatic person was and the best singer, by FAR!  I guess America couldn't handle Adam Lambert!  His rendition of Mad World has been going through my head all morning.
> 
> I tried voting for him for about an hour and could only get through once.
> 
> This reminds me of when Chris Daughtry was voted off!
> 
> Yes, I am nuts to get so obsessed!
> 
> Matt Giraud  is from my home town.  I voted for him a LOT, even though Adam was always my favorite and I'd always sneak in a few votes for him.
> 
> *Sweetstitches*: WOW!!! That white dress is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Do I spy entredeaux?  Yes, I've been watching Martha's Sewing Room. :rofl:



I was upset and I haven't even really watched the show!  It was THAT obvious who should have won! 

I need to get busy and learn to use my embroider machine, then I can help you test out your 4X4 designs! 



snubie said:


> Welcome home.  I kept looking for you too.  I did see a Lydia-look-a-like at the airport on our departure day.  However, the parents were definitely not you and Brian.
> 
> Here were our plans from last week:
> 5/9 Saturday night EPCOT
> 5/10 Sunday night EPCOT
> 5/11 Monday MK
> 5/12 Tuesday DHS
> 5/13 Wed EPCOT
> 5/14 Thursday DTD
> 5/15 Friday MK
> 
> I will say our trip was not as magical as I had hoped it would be.  Lauren developed a fear of all characters (she LOVED them last year), all cameras and any noise remotely louder than normal conversation levels.  She pouted an awful lot for no explained reason.  We still had fun.
> My best memory was mothers day - it was so hot so we canceled our plans to go to AK and just spent the day in the pool.  We had a great time.  Then we went to Cape May for a nice dinner (saw HaganFamily at the dock) and to EPCOT to wind up the day.  It was wonderful and Lauren did not have one temper tantrum all day (this was the only day we went tantrum free).  I wish I had said something to the Hagan family now though.
> And one last thing, I was not planning on it being so hot last week.  I was really dragging my butt by the end of the week.
> Here are some photos:
> I got a ton of compliments on this dress.



Nope, I didn't see you! There was one family behind us at the Tiki Birds (Everyone but me thought we really NEEDED to see that this year) and the little girl was about Lauren's age and in a custom. The Mom was slightly pregnant and I kept looking at them trying to find a Lime green Mickey Head! Did Laurem wear the Flower and Garden Festival dress you made? I told my family to be on the lookout for it while we were there!


----------



## aimeeg

Teresa, I sent you an email.


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> Heather, the designs look great.  Too bad I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home.  I kept looking for you too.  I did see a Lydia-look-a-like at the airport on our departure day.  However, the parents were definitely not you and Brian.
> 
> Here were our plans from last week:
> 5/9 Saturday night EPCOT
> 5/10 Sunday night EPCOT
> 5/11 Monday MK
> 5/12 Tuesday DHS
> 5/13 Wed EPCOT
> 5/14 Thursday DTD
> 5/15 Friday MK
> 
> I will say our trip was not as magical as I had hoped it would be.  Lauren developed a fear of all characters (she LOVED them last year), all cameras and any noise remotely louder than normal conversation levels.  She pouted an awful lot for no explained reason.  We still had fun.
> My best memory was mothers day - it was so hot so we canceled our plans to go to AK and just spent the day in the pool.  We had a great time.  Then we went to Cape May for a nice dinner (saw HaganFamily at the dock) and to EPCOT to wind up the day.  It was wonderful and Lauren did not have one temper tantrum all day (this was the only day we went tantrum free).  I wish I had said something to the Hagan family now though.
> And one last thing, I was not planning on it being so hot last week.  I was really dragging my butt by the end of the week.
> Here are some photos:
> I got a ton of compliments on this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare smile from Lauren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren was hot and sweaty at this point but she has also just spent an hour playing in the HISTK play area and loved the splash part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mandatory photo:



So sorry that your trip wasn't as magical; on the other hand, lauren looked great!  Love the epcot dress


----------



## my*2*angels

QUESTION FOR THOSE THAT USE THE HOTFIX RHINESTONES!!!!

Where is a good place to buy supplies and what exactly do I need?  Also what size stones do you use for designs?  Sydni has decided as you all know that she doesn't like most of the things I have been making because they are "babyish"!  I thought she would like the shirts and things I have seen made with these!  So if anyone could help I would really appreciate it!  TIA!

Mindy


----------



## my*2*angels

WELCOME BACK EVERYONE!!!!  Looks like everyone had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Emcreative- Would you mind helping me with a few designs? I think I would like to be brave and try this. LOL I would love to do a cute Minnie and an Evil Queen for my girls. Also, I love your Maleficent. How do you know what size and how many crystals to buy?



Sure I don't mind.

For Maleficent all the dots are the same size, so all the crystals/studs would be the same size.  I would guess about 3mm.  All I do is count the dots, to be honest! If you look back at the LaNouba one, you can see I put the sizes and number needed in the upper left corner as a note to myself.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...

For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)











For dd:










I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you so much!!! Can I ask for one more favor? I am going to make an Arielish custom for a 12 year old. I wanted to do purple bling tank with the phrase pucker up. Can you do that for me also? Thank you so much!! I am really excited about making some bling shirts for this summer!


----------



## my*2*angels

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:



I love them all!!!  You did an awesome job!


----------



## danicaw

Trying to get caught up... you guys move fast....



revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.



Its perfect! Great job!



aimeeg said:


> Today we spent on the Chesapeake Bay watching the Blue Angels. We had a great time. Of course the girls had to wear customs. LOL



Great customs! Looks like a fun day! 



snubie said:


> I got a ton of compliments on this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare smile from Lauren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren was hot and sweaty at this point but she has also just spent an hour playing in the HISTK play area and loved the splash part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mandatory photo:



Great Pics and wonderful outfits! 
Studio one with the Hat is Great! 
looks like a great trip. 



my*2*angels said:


> QUESTION FOR THOSE THAT USE THE HOTFIX RHINESTONES!!!!
> 
> Where is a good place to buy supplies and what exactly do I need?  Also what size stones do you use for designs?  Sydni has decided as you all know that she doesn't like most of the things I have been making because they are "babyish"!  I thought she would like the shirts and things I have seen made with these!  So if anyone could help I would really appreciate it!  TIA!
> 
> Mindy



HotFixQueen is good! 
All the supplies and a few motifs.
If you do the motifs you just need a iron... but if you want to create your own the supply list is longer. I haven't done that yet so I am not sure what all you would want... I thought I saw someone had posted something about this a while back.

I have a special iron for applying individual hotfix crystals (Kandi Kane). Which is great for putting some bling here and there or using a stencil.


----------



## emcreative

Jenny, they all look great, but I particularly like Stitch!  Great job!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:


Wow!  Incredibly amazing as usual!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Guess What??!!!


I am going to Disneyland on June 28th.

DH has to go to a conference and it is at the Disneyland hotel with special pricing for tickets to the park for the family members.  He won't be able to go until the evenings but Hunter and I get to go in.  We also get the 1 hour early for resort guests.  

I have been about 2 years ago but always go back to the world.  DH has never been and he wanted to see the original Disney.  We could have gone to a different conference and stayed at the Dolphin but our AP's our in blackout then and the tickets would be more.  Also, it is hotter in Orlando as it would have been end of July.

So I have an unexpected trip to Disney coming up in about a month.  Now, tell me everything I need to know!


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess What??!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to Disneyland on June 28th.
> 
> DH has to go to a conference and it is at the Disneyland hotel with special pricing for tickets to the park for the family members.  He won't be able to go until the evenings but Hunter and I get to go in.  We also get the 1 hour early for resort guests.
> 
> I have been about 2 years ago but always go back to the world.  DH has never been and he wanted to see the original Disney.  We could have gone to a different conference and stayed at the Dolphin but our AP's our in blackout then and the tickets would be more.  Also, it is hotter in Orlando as it would have been end of July.
> 
> So I have an unexpected trip to Disney coming up in about a month.  Now, tell me everything I need to know!



My only advice is to ENJOY it! Take the time to smell the roses. I just love Disneyland. To me it is so different then WDW. We actually always get up and in for the early hour and kill all the rides first thing! Then we can just enjoy the rest of the day! It is the only place we go on Dumbo and I LOVE it! I also love that you get a feather vs a card!


----------



## pixeegrl

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)



I really need to try my hand at this. These are just adorable!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever altered a T-shirt to look less t shirty.  I got some for the boys at ACMoore and want to get somefor the girls but they look so plain I would like to change the neckline if possible.  I could make dresses out of them but the neckline is just staring at me.  Has anyone done something like this.  If so would you mind posting a pic.
> Thanks



I've never done this, but I have seen where ribbon was put at the hem. The knit is stetched so the ribbon is rufflely. You could probably do it the sleeves also.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Mary Ann-WOW your creations are awesome!!!!

For everyone not feeling well!



billwendy said:


> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????


Adorable!



KristaBelle said:


> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!


Great stuff!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:


Cool!



revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.


How cute!



karebear1 said:


> I'm taking on the bowling shirt pattern for Henry for the 4th of July- tell me it easy-ok? it's been a long time since I've sewn a pattern! but when I did sew- I did good!  i should show you some of the old stuff- you guys would get a real kick out of it!!


You can do it!  The buttonholes scared me the first time I did it as it had been so long but you do the button holes before you put the placket on the shirt so even if you do mess up it isn't too big a deal.  The collar takes a bit of patients too-I have found that the wonder tape Carla recommends really is a wonder.

I want to see your old stuff!!!




aimeeg said:


> Today we spent on the Chesapeake Bay watching the Blue Angels. We had a great time. Of course the girls had to wear customs. LOL


Cute outfits! Sounds like a great day!



snubie said:


> Here were our plans from last week:
> 5/9 Saturday night EPCOT
> 5/10 Sunday night EPCOT
> 5/11 Monday MK
> 5/12 Tuesday DHS
> 5/13 Wed EPCOT
> 5/14 Thursday DTD
> 5/15 Friday MK
> 
> I will say our trip was not as magical as I had hoped it would be.  Lauren developed a fear of all characters (she LOVED them last year), all cameras and any noise remotely louder than normal conversation levels.  She pouted an awful lot for no explained reason.  We still had fun.
> My best memory was mothers day - it was so hot so we canceled our plans to go to AK and just spent the day in the pool.  We had a great time.  Then we went to Cape May for a nice dinner (saw HaganFamily at the dock) and to EPCOT to wind up the day.  It was wonderful and Lauren did not have one temper tantrum all day (this was the only day we went tantrum free).  I wish I had said something to the Hagan family now though.
> And one last thing, I was not planning on it being so hot last week.  I was really dragging my butt by the end of the week.
> Here are some photos:
> I got a ton of compliments on this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare smile from Lauren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren was hot and sweaty at this point but she has also just spent an hour playing in the HISTK play area and loved the splash part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mandatory photo:


Your outfits are so cute!  Sorry the trip wasn't as magical as you had hoped.  My DS(8) wasn't as good on this trip as he has been in the past and I think it was the heat.  We've been like 4 times in August but at least in Aug it is 80-90 at home.  To go from 40/50 to near 100 was really rough!  My DS seemed afraid of getting stuck on a ride this trip.  We went on Everest a few times and he always loved that but he refused to go on Spaceship Earth.



Haganfam5 said:


> When I look back at things, I don't know why I don't take better pictures of the things I make.   Anyway, here is my neices birthday dress that I made for her:


So cute!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:


WOW!  Those are great!  My tomboy DD(6) only likes Stitch with his teeth.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess What??!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to Disneyland on June 28th.
> 
> DH has to go to a conference and it is at the Disneyland hotel with special pricing for tickets to the park for the family members.  He won't be able to go until the evenings but Hunter and I get to go in.  We also get the 1 hour early for resort guests.
> 
> I have been about 2 years ago but always go back to the world.  DH has never been and he wanted to see the original Disney.  We could have gone to a different conference and stayed at the Dolphin but our AP's our in blackout then and the tickets would be more.  Also, it is hotter in Orlando as it would have been end of July.
> 
> So I have an unexpected trip to Disney coming up in about a month.  Now, tell me everything I need to know!


I don't know anything about DL but I'm sure you'll have a great trip.


----------



## paysensmom

What is a gathering stitch?

Starting at the seam that will go in the
back, run a row of gathering stitches
1/8" from the raw edges of the folded
loop. Run another row of stitches 1/2"
from the edge

Thats what the pattern says


----------



## Stephres

Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:

Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!





















Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
















I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!

If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jeniamt said:


> So did anyone else lose sleep over American Idol?  It must be fixed.



Ok, so I know I am the minority here....but I am really glad Kris won! Don't get me wrong, I did like Adam and really thought that he was a great singer...but I thought he was too dramatic...too theatrical....Even though I rocked out last night to KISS!

I think that the reason Kris won is he appeals to a broader audience...I think maybe to the younger crowd....And his version of Heartless that he sang last week was AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Jajone

emcreative said:


> Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:





emcreative said:


> I honestly just kinda guessed after taking my pattern to the store to see what sizes were what.
> 
> This shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 2mm black, 2mm gold, 4mm gold, 5mm gold, and 6mm gold.  I used the hotfix rhinestuds instead of the stones.
> 
> Now I can gauge by which brush I use in photoshop which size hotfix it will need.





aimeeg said:


> Emcreative- Would you mind helping me with a few designs? I think I would like to be brave and try this. LOL I would love to do a cute Minnie and an Evil Queen for my girls. Also, I love your Maleficent. How do you know what size and how many crystals to buy?





aimeeg said:


> Thank you so much!!! Can I ask for one more favor? I am going to make an Arielish custom for a 12 year old. I wanted to do purple bling tank with the phrase pucker up. Can you do that for me also? Thank you so much!! I am really excited about making some bling shirts for this summer!



Love it! I had all the same questions. If it's not too much trouble, could you do a Lady Tremain and a stepsister pattern (that is 2 separate patterns)? So, you place them on the shirt and then what?


----------



## emcreative

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok, so I know I am the minority here....but I am really glad Kris won! Don't get me wrong, I did like Adam and really thought that he was a great singer...but I thought he was too dramatic...too theatrical....Even though I rocked out last night to KISS!
> 
> I think that the reason Kris won is he appeals to a broader audience...I think maybe to the younger crowd....And his version of Heartless that he sang last week was AMAZING!!!!!!



I totally understand what you are saying.

TBH it didn't matter much to me who won, I thought both were good (I had a hard time getting into this season's competition so I didn't have a "favorite".)  Honestly I think in the long run Adam is probably better off for not winning.  He has the popularity and exposure for going "all the way" but not as many requirements as the "winner" has...so many times in this show the 2nd or 3rd place person does MUCH better with a career in music than the actual winner (Clay/Ruben, Fantasia/Chris, Jennifer, etc)


----------



## emcreative

Jajone said:


> Love it! I had all the same questions. If it's not too much trouble, could you do a Lady Tremain and a stepsister pattern (that is 2 separate patterns)? So, you place them on the shirt and then what?



Actually, think of these like a tee shirt transfer.  If you make your own pattern, when you print it out choose "tee shirt transfer" for the paper type and your printer should automatically print the "mirror image." 

So for my LaNouba shirt, I would actually want to work with this pattern:






I would take the piece of paper and tape the sides down to my table so it wouldn't move.

Next you need Hotfix Motif Design Paper (also called Mylar Transfer Paper) http://www.hotfixqueen.com/products.php?cat=127 .  Think of this as a big clear sticky sheet. You'll take the backing off and place the sheet STICKY SIDE UP over your pattern.  Again, tape the sides of the Design Paper down over your pattern.


So, now you have the pattern you can see through the sticky sheet on top, both taped down so they won't move.

Next, you take your studs/crystals and place them SHINY SIDE DOWN onto the sticky paper in the color/size/position shown on your pattern.  Remember, you are technically looking at the BACKSIDE of what will end up on the shirt.  You want the dull/adhesive side up!  

When you're done, you'll place the whole transfer paper sheet onto your shirt with the studs/crystals DOWN, and that "dull" side, when it heats, will be sticky and what will adhere to your shirt.  After ironing let it cool a bit and you can pull off the sticky sheet, and just the studs/crystals will stay on the shirt.


I hope I didn't just make you even more confused.  Next time I do a shirt (should be as soon as I have a chance in the next few days)  I'll take pics and make up a tutorial.  There is also these good ones, too:

Applying the studs/Crystals to the paper to make the design:
(I posted a video early I'd found online, but now I can't find it. I'll keep looking)

Ironing on the design:
http://www.hotfixqueen.com/howto.php


----------



## lori123

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok, so I know I am the minority here....but I am really glad Kris won! Don't get me wrong, I did like Adam and really thought that he was a great singer...but I thought he was too dramatic...too theatrical....Even though I rocked out last night to KISS!
> 
> I think that the reason Kris won is he appeals to a broader audience...I think maybe to the younger crowd....And his version of Heartless that he sang last week was AMAZING!!!!!!



You are not alone - I would be more likely to listen to Kris than Adam.  I could see myself liking SOME of Adam's music but all of Kris's album.  It all boils down to your style of music.  I think they are both super talented though.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Lots going on today!! So happy the Baby is safe Eeyore!! I'd be your neighbor anyday Maryann!!!
> 
> Question for all the parents of sensory kiddo's out there - has anyone made a bodysox???? I'd love to make one for one of my kids at work.....
> 
> Here is Hannah in her tunic - i think 3/4 was the right size - do you ?? I used the shortest length and the short sleeve line...... I was thinking some easyfit capri's out of the flowered print (like the sleeve)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!


 
So cute on her!



snubie said:


> Heather, the designs look great. Too bad I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home. I kept looking for you too. I did see a Lydia-look-a-like at the airport on our departure day. However, the parents were definitely not you and Brian.
> 
> Here were our plans from last week:
> 5/9 Saturday night EPCOT
> 5/10 Sunday night EPCOT
> 5/11 Monday MK
> 5/12 Tuesday DHS
> 5/13 Wed EPCOT
> 5/14 Thursday DTD
> 5/15 Friday MK
> 
> I will say our trip was not as magical as I had hoped it would be. Lauren developed a fear of all characters (she LOVED them last year), all cameras and any noise remotely louder than normal conversation levels. She pouted an awful lot for no explained reason. We still had fun.
> My best memory was mothers day - it was so hot so we canceled our plans to go to AK and just spent the day in the pool. We had a great time. Then we went to Cape May for a nice dinner (saw HaganFamily at the dock) and to EPCOT to wind up the day. It was wonderful and Lauren did not have one temper tantrum all day (this was the only day we went tantrum free). I wish I had said something to the Hagan family now though.
> And one last thing, I was not planning on it being so hot last week. I was really dragging my butt by the end of the week.
> Here are some photos:
> I got a ton of compliments on this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare smile from Lauren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren was hot and sweaty at this point but she has also just spent an hour playing in the HISTK play area and loved the splash part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mandatory photo:


 
Lauren looks fabulous but I'm most impressed that she color coordinates with Minnie's sewing machine! 




sweetstitches said:


> I'd love to be your neighbor! This is the first time we have a big enough yard also. We had a smaller swingset when Nathan & Rachel were little that my husband made, a couple of houses ago. This is the first time Theo and Gabe have had one, and we wanted one big enough that Nathan (17) could still play on.


 
Um, I bought our Rainbow when I discovered that it was the only swingset that didn't creak and sway when I got on it. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished. I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:


 
Love it all but I think the LE Vida is my favorite. You are sooooo talented!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess What??!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to Disneyland on June 28th.
> 
> DH has to go to a conference and it is at the Disneyland hotel with special pricing for tickets to the park for the family members. He won't be able to go until the evenings but Hunter and I get to go in. We also get the 1 hour early for resort guests.
> 
> I have been about 2 years ago but always go back to the world. DH has never been and he wanted to see the original Disney. We could have gone to a different conference and stayed at the Dolphin but our AP's our in blackout then and the tickets would be more. Also, it is hotter in Orlando as it would have been end of July.
> 
> So I have an unexpected trip to Disney coming up in about a month. Now, tell me everything I need to know!


 
Woo Hoo! I love Disneyland! Let me know if you have any questions! 



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!


 
Megan looks gorgeous in those colors! And I really love that diaper bag and the fabrics you used! I don't know if I will ever work up the nerve to try a bag. I'm pretty sure I've bought several patterns.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok, so I know I am the minority here....


No No No....You are wrong. I am the minority on here. I don't even watch the show. Never have and I really don't plan on starting anytime soon. Go ahead and say what ya'll will. I just never could get into that show.


----------



## twob4him

Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Shannon, glad you decided not to do the e-bay deal, sounds like e-bay might have caught on if the listing was gone.  But for anyone who is wondering if something is a really good deal, never do Western Union or Bank Transfer on e-bay or anywhere else for that matter when buying on-line, always be weary of broken english, and never, never, never deal with a transaction that  says they are using escrow.  They will get your money and you will never get your product.  Just some tips that were given by a company I used to work for, thought it might help.  


Wendy,

I have never made a body sock, but I do know it is made from Lycra Spandex (4 way stretch), if you are talking about the kind that the kids are totally covered it looks like nothing more than a tube.  Hope this helps.


----------



## aimeeg

Cathy! That is fantastic. I love how beautiful the Feliz dresses turn out. Hannah wore her Steamboat Willie to school today. I am such a sucker for ruffles. Great Job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Jham,

Tell me everything you know please.  I am really at a loss  We go to WDW so much that DH says you can see our beaten path down mainstreet.

Now, I don't know a thing.  Should I bring our stroller?  It is expensive but I don't want DS to have a melt down from being around the people.  Are people going to be nice like at WDW?  We are use to the stares, looks, etc but it still hurts.   What time does the monorail start?  Early enough for EMH?  What should we not miss?  Will Hunter and I be safe alone?

I am really nervous for the first time in forever.  We could have picked WDW in late July be we are going in Sept and want to just keep looking forward to that trip.  So we have never been to DL before and now we are going.


----------



## jham

I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics  






I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!


----------



## aimeeg

Jhammy- The girls look great. I love the lip gloss! LOL It reminds me of the NJ Housewives on Bravo. One of the Mom's bribes her preschooler with lip gloss.  hehehehe My girls love glossy lips as well.


----------



## my*2*angels

danicaw said:


> HotFixQueen is good!
> All the supplies and a few motifs.
> If you do the motifs you just need a iron... but if you want to create your own the supply list is longer. I haven't done that yet so I am not sure what all you would want... I thought I saw someone had posted something about this a while back.
> 
> I have a special iron for applying individual hotfix crystals (Kandi Kane). Which is great for putting some bling here and there or using a stencil.



Thanks!  I am going to look around this site and see what I can find!


----------



## jham

aimeeg said:


> Jhammy- The girls look great. I love the lip gloss! LOL It reminds me of the NJ Housewives on Bravo. One of the Mom's bribes her preschooler with lip gloss.  hehehehe My girls love glossy lips as well.


 
I would never bribe my child with lip gloss


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!




Adorable!! that blue looks great on both of them. Tell Jayden she did a great job picking out the fabrics for that shirt!  AWESOME!


----------



## twob4him

aimeeg said:


> Cathy! That is fantastic. I love how beautiful the Feliz dresses turn out. Hannah wore her Steamboat Willie to school today. I am such a sucker for ruffles. Great Job!



Thanks Aimee! Your "Steamboat Willie" is one of the reasons I wanted to try this pattern so badly!!! I've never been on a Disney Cruise but there is a restaurant that starts out black and white and turns into color as your dinner progresses....Your dress is perfect for that dinner!!!! Maybe you will post another pic of it so everyone can see what I am talking about...absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


How cute!!!



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!


Beautiful-the shirt, dress and both of your girls!!!!

I had to show it to my DD(10 tomorrow) and she said I could make her one-she's not big on me sewing for her.   Thank you and Jayden!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before




Here is the after.  instead of putting an elastic waist in it, I added belt loops and a belt to tie at the side.





My model came home from her playdate. Here she is doing her thing. Sorry the pictures are fuzzy I took it with my cell and Peach was movin around. hehe


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I would never bribe my child with lip gloss



Shimmery nights works here! Morgan is much more "cooperative" when she has "diamonds" in her hair.


For those that met her at the Dismeet....... I did her hair with Shimmery nights LOL

I wonder if lip gloss would work-it would be much easier to wash out LOL


----------



## paysensmom

paysensmom said:


> What is a gathering stitch?
> 
> Starting at the seam that will go in the
> back, run a row of gathering stitches
> 1/8" from the raw edges of the folded
> loop. Run another row of stitches 1/2"
> from the edge
> 
> Thats what the pattern says




Can someone pleeeeeeez help me out?


----------



## PrincessKell

revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.




How cute is that! I love that. you did a fabulous job! 


KristaBelle said:


> I am still on Part 13, you guys move too fast!
> 
> I have a question, what is the pattern most people use for the stripwork dress?  The CarlaC Stripwork Jumper?  Has anyone ever upsized it to a 10?
> 
> We leave on the 29th for a trip with my sister's family, since finding this thread a month or so ago I've managed to make a few things for my daughter, niece and nephew.  The picture quality isn't too great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> The only fabric my nephew agreed to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made coordinating dresses for my daughter and niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this in size 3 and 10 for the girls to match as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the inspiration!



Those are all great! 



emcreative said:


> Here's the only crafty thing I did today, it was a request:



That is 100% Awesome! I so want to wear a shirt with that on it! Super fab job!


----------



## Stephres

paysensmom said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeez help me out?



Gathering stitches are a long stitch, I usually run two rows of them at the longest stitch setting and keep the threads long (don't snip them off).


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> No No No....You are wrong. I am the minority on here. I don't even watch the show. Never have and I really don't plan on starting anytime soon. Go ahead and say what ya'll will. I just never could get into that show.



Right there with ya sister!  Never saw it, never will.


----------



## paysensmom

Stephres said:


> Gathering stitches are a long stitch, I usually run two rows of them at the longest stitch setting and keep the threads long (don't snip them off).




thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## jham

paysensmom said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeez help me out?


 
Sorry!  For gathering you want to run two rows of stitches.  Set your stitch to the longest stitch length, on my machine that is a 5.  I also increase my tension because my machine will automatically ruffle for me if I do, but keeping it simple, leave long threads hanging and stitch one row close to the edge, then another row about 5/8" or so from the edge of your fabric leaving long strings hanging on all the ends.  Then take the two strings from the under thread, one from each row  you stitched.  Hold on to them and push the fabric until it gathers and the width eventually matches up with your bodice (I think you were doing a stripwork jumper?)  You will gather in towards the middle from one side then repeat on the other side.  Once you have your gathers to fit the bodice you can even them out so all the bunching up is somewhat even.  Did that make any sense?  Sorry, I'm too tired tonight.

ETA:  When you attach the skirt to the bodice with a 1/4" seam it will fall in between your two rows of gathering stitches.  Leave the inside row but pull out the row that shows on the skirt.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

paysensmom said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeez help me out?



It is telling you to do two rows of the longest stitch your machine will make.  Straight stitch, as already posted, leave the strings then gently pull on them to make the gather.

It is easy.  Sorry, I am busy planning and missing so much.  Love the blue tunic, love lip gloss, love the FOX shirt to pants.  You are all so creative.  Stephes, that girl is just too cute.  The bag is wonderful.  You are so talented.   Wow, WTG on the feliz dress!  It is amazing.

emcreative, wow, you are bling princess.  When are you going to venture out and start with CS2 or sewing?  You are the best at bling.

Prayers for all those in need.  
Finally, I am going to the city for work and will be getting the shirts for the Big Give.


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that!  The ruffles... GREAT!  I seriously need to get to work on this pattern!



pixiefrnd said:


> Shannon, glad you decided not to do the e-bay deal, sounds like e-bay might have caught on if the listing was gone.  But for anyone who is wondering if something is a really good deal, never do Western Union or Bank Transfer on e-bay or anywhere else for that matter when buying on-line, always be weary of broken english, and never, never, never deal with a transaction that  says they are using escrow.  They will get your money and you will never get your product.  Just some tips that were given by a company I used to work for, thought it might help.




The western union thing kinda triggered alarm.  BUT, what is the deal with escrow?  I thought that escrow was a good thing?  For some reason, I thought that meant that the seller would ship the item, it would go to a third part, I would pick up the item and transfer the money then.  Is that not what escrow means?  I'm certainly not going through with this deal, but I'm trying to figure out how it is that people pull this scam off?



jham said:


> I would never bribe my child with lip gloss



Of course not!  Who would EVER bribe their child with lip gloss? 



livndisney said:


> Shimmery nights works here! Morgan is much more "cooperative" when she has "diamonds" in her hair.
> 
> 
> For those that met her at the Dismeet....... I did her hair with Shimmery nights LOL
> 
> I wonder if lip gloss would work-it would be much easier to wash out LOL



Shimmery nights?  What is that, please?  It sounds like something that my princess needs to know about!


----------



## Jajone

emcreative said:


> Actually, think of these like a tee shirt transfer.  If you make your own pattern, when you print it out choose "tee shirt transfer" for the paper type and your printer should automatically print the "mirror image."
> 
> So for my LaNouba shirt, I would actually want to work with this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take the piece of paper and tape the sides down to my table so it wouldn't move.
> 
> Next you need Hotfix Motif Design Paper (also called Mylar Transfer Paper) http://www.hotfixqueen.com/products.php?cat=127 .  Think of this as a big clear sticky sheet. You'll take the backing off and place the sheet STICKY SIDE UP over your pattern.  Again, tape the sides of the Design Paper down over your pattern.
> 
> 
> So, now you have the pattern you can see through the sticky sheet on top, both taped down so they won't move.
> 
> Next, you take your studs/crystals and place them SHINY SIDE DOWN onto the sticky paper in the color/size/position shown on your pattern.  Remember, you are technically looking at the BACKSIDE of what will end up on the shirt.  You want the dull/adhesive side up!
> 
> When you're done, you'll place the whole transfer paper sheet onto your shirt with the studs/crystals DOWN, and that "dull" side, when it heats, will be sticky and what will adhere to your shirt.  After ironing let it cool a bit and you can pull off the sticky sheet, and just the studs/crystals will stay on the shirt.
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't just make you even more confused.  Next time I do a shirt (should be as soon as I have a chance in the next few days)  I'll take pics and make up a tutorial.  There is also these good ones, too:
> 
> Applying the studs/Crystals to the paper to make the design:
> (I posted a video early I'd found online, but now I can't find it. I'll keep looking)
> 
> Ironing on the design:
> http://www.hotfixqueen.com/howto.php


Thanks. Are you able to make the designs for me? I'm am soooo not creative on my own.


----------



## emcreative

Jajone said:


> Thanks. Are you able to make the designs for me? I'm am soooo not creative on my own.




Yep, been working on them as kids allow.  I'm going to post up the images for y'all to decide if you like or not before I go through counting studs/stones and measuring sizes, if that's okay.

Which sister did you want?


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that!  The ruffles... GREAT!  I seriously need to get to work on this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The western union thing kinda triggered alarm.  BUT, what is the deal with escrow?  I thought that escrow was a good thing?  For some reason, I thought that meant that the seller would ship the item, it would go to a third part, I would pick up the item and transfer the money then.  Is that not what escrow means?  I'm certainly not going through with this deal, but I'm trying to figure out how it is that people pull this scam off?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not!  Who would EVER bribe their child with lip gloss?
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmery nights?  What is that, please?  It sounds like something that my princess needs to know about!



Thank Ms. TeresaJoy for the shimmery nights. It is a spray in gel that looks WONDERFUL in our asian babies hair (and is MUCH cheaper than a trip to Bibbity)  I will see if I can find a link. I bought it at CVS for about 6.00 a bottle. You can do ALOT of glitter or spray lighty for just some shine. Morgan LOVES LOVES LOVES it!

http://www.herbalessences.com/us/collections/shimmery_nights/spray_gel.jsp


----------



## twob4him

paysensmom said:


> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that!  The ruffles... GREAT!  I seriously need to get to work on this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, when you do I have a tutorial for you. The directions with the Feliz say all of....decorate with ruffles. Yup....three words. Thats it.
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

That dress is just the cutest.  I LOVE the Feliz dresses.  After I master the sewing basics I want to try one.  That should only be in um...yeah...about 20 years.  Hey, maybe I'll have granddaughters to fit them by then!


----------



## livndisney

Ok, somewhere I saw a Disney star wars character. Maybe it was Donald? But it looked like a line drawing applique? I think I want to make something for Morgan for tommorrow LOL.

Anyone have any idea what I am talking about ?


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Thanks Aimee! Your "Steamboat Willie" is one of the reasons I wanted to try this pattern so badly!!! I've never been on a Disney Cruise but there is a restaurant that starts out black and white and turns into color as your dinner progresses....Your dress is perfect for that dinner!!!! Maybe you will post another pic of it so everyone can see what I am talking about...absolutely amazing!!!



Disney cruise meet anyone?? I keep trying to talk someone into it but no one seems to be into it!



paysensmom said:


> What is a gathering stitch?
> 
> Starting at the seam that will go in the
> back, run a row of gathering stitches
> 1/8" from the raw edges of the folded
> loop. Run another row of stitches 1/2"
> from the edge
> 
> Thats what the pattern says



This doesn't exactly answer your question but I see that other's have. The first thing I made was a crib set and it had ruffles. The instructions said use dental floss to ruffle and I have continued to use dental floss for all my gathering needs. Here is a link to my blog with instructions. I have never tried it the other way with gather stitches since this works so easily for me.

http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!



Happy Birthday Megan!

I really love the bag and the fabrics. I like it better without the zipper.

The towel tunic is perfect! I figured out that it is easiest to try and use the hem from the towels when sewing! Of course this doesn't really work with most things! It just happen to work with towel pants for Dallas with the image turned sideways. I hate the mess the towels make!







I lost your quote! But I LOVE this. I might need this soon. I got the anna for now to entertain me!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Jham,
> 
> Tell me everything you know please.  I am really at a loss  We go to WDW so much that DH says you can see our beaten path down mainstreet.
> 
> Now, I don't know a thing.  Should I bring our stroller?  It is expensive but I don't want DS to have a melt down from being around the people.  Are people going to be nice like at WDW?  We are use to the stares, looks, etc but it still hurts.   What time does the monorail start?  Early enough for EMH?  What should we not miss?  Will Hunter and I be safe alone?
> 
> I am really nervous for the first time in forever.  We could have picked WDW in late July be we are going in Sept and want to just keep looking forward to that trip.  So we have never been to DL before and now we are going.



I am not really a good person to answer much but we found people in Southern California to be much more friendly then Florida. Maybe because it felt like a real friendliness vs a disney is making you be friendly.

I am thinking for the EMH you have to walk (but NOT positive on that). Yes, you and Hunter will be safe! We felt so safe there! Safe enough that I would go without Lin across the country to a busy city and not worry too much EXCEPT about the cost!

I say take the stroller. My main reason for taking it was from hotel to park and back. Even the Disneyland hotel is a ways if you walking (but not that far). 

Jham - lost Jayden and Lilly but loved the outfits. I love it when they coordinate. 

So, I was telling a friend about you'll tonight! Does anyone ever feel silly trying to explain internet friends that aren't just internet friends! You guys are so much more and I think sometimes that people think I am nuts!


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> Ok, somewhere I saw a Disney star wars character. Maybe it was Donald? But it looked like a line drawing applique? I think I want to make something for Morgan for tommorrow LOL.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I am talking about ?



Do you mean these?


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I am not really a good person to answer much *but we found people in Southern California to be much more friendly then Florida*. Maybe because it felt like a real friendliness vs a disney is making you be friendly.
> 
> I am thinking for the EMH you have to walk (but NOT positive on that). Yes, you and Hunter will be safe! We felt so safe there! Safe enough that I would go without Lin across the country to a busy city and not worry too much EXCEPT about the cost!



HEY HEY HEY!!!!! I am nice. Ok well I CAN be nice LOL


----------



## livndisney

emcreative said:


> Do you mean these?



YES!!!! I thought I was crazy LOL. I could not find those.  Thank you!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> YES!!!! I thought I was crazy LOL. I could not find those.  Thank you!



Dallas will be sporting some new jeans with those on them next trip! 

I was only comparing DISNEY employees so you don't count!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas will be sporting some new jeans with those on them next trip!
> 
> I was only comparing DISNEY employees so you don't count!



But Sea World employees are the best right

You guys are coming to Fl in October right?


----------



## emcreative

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas will be sporting some new jeans with those on them next trip!
> 
> I was only comparing DISNEY employees so you don't count!



I have these I was working on for appliques for my boys, too, maybe you can find some use for them?:


----------



## jessica52877

Yes and Yes! 

And yes, I'll make him wear jeans one night so I can put them on jeans! I know, it is always WAY too hot in October!

Every time I make jeans we hardly get to wear them. I still have his Monsters and his Cars in his closet. They have made so many trips but only been worn once! Of course they don't even come close to fitting but I am attached to them. LOL! I also still have his peter pan overalls on top of his bed! I really need to do something with them all!


----------



## waltfans5

tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever altered a T-shirt to look less t shirty.  I got some for the boys at ACMoore and want to get somefor the girls but they look so plain I would like to change the neckline if possible.  I could make dresses out of them but the neckline is just staring at me.  Has anyone done something like this.  If so would you mind posting a pic.
> Thanks



I personally have not, but in Part #13 post #3094, Stephres posted some of the things she has done.  They are super cute!  Hope you don't mind Stephres!


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> I have these I was working on for appliques for my boys, too, maybe you can find some use for them?:



I have the Sith one cut from last years May Disneyland trip! It was supposed to be a tshirt for Lin but then i wanted polo shirts! I do think I'll use these on a strip skirt if I ever actually make it like in my head!


----------



## jham

MinnieVanMom said:


> Jham,
> 
> Tell me everything you know please. I am really at a loss We go to WDW so much that DH says you can see our beaten path down mainstreet.
> 
> Now, I don't know a thing. Should I bring our stroller? It is expensive but I don't want DS to have a melt down from being around the people. Are people going to be nice like at WDW? We are use to the stares, looks, etc but it still hurts. What time does the monorail start? Early enough for EMH? What should we not miss? Will Hunter and I be safe alone?
> 
> I am really nervous for the first time in forever. We could have picked WDW in late July be we are going in Sept and want to just keep looking forward to that trip. So we have never been to DL before and now we are going.


 
Yes bring your stroller!  You said you were staying at DLH right?  It's really faster to walk than take the monorail.  The monorail no longer goes right up to DLH, you have to walk quite a ways into DTD to get to the stop and then you have to fold your stroller so we usually just walk.  I think we took it once last time (when we stayed at DLH).  You should check out my TR with the big pumpkin photo.  People are very nice.  Did you ever get that puzzle fabric someone posted somewhere that looks just like the autism puzzle?  If not, I'd love to make Hunter an autism puzzle mickey head tee for the trip.  I thought of him when I found the fabric remnant at Hobby Lobby!  You will totally be fine alone with Hunter.  I'm probably going alone with all 4 kids in October and am not worried at all.  Staying at DLH you will never even have to leave Disney property to get to DTD or either park.  Do NOT miss POTC, I love it at Disneyland!  And the Matterhorn since there is nothing like it at DW.  Toon Town is pretty fun there too, and Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin.  OH, and the Nemo submarine ride!  Longest wait in the park but you've got to do it once!  And just for me go to the bakery at Pooh's Thoughtful Spot, is that what that shop's called?  Anyhow it's between the Splash Mountain exit and the Pooh bear ride, can't miss it.  Go eat a Tigger tail and one of the big fat rounded sugar cookies, and maybe some fudge or a carmel apple...My kids love Tarzan's tree house.  Go to the pirate island, formerly known as Tom Sawyer's island.  If Hunter still likes kiddie rides (my kids all still do) The Bug's Life land is fun.  For some reason I love Heimlich's Chew Chew train ride.  It is the slowest tamest thing but I love it.  I could go on and on!  LOVE Disneyland!


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!



Megan - HAPPY BIRTHDAY I loved your towel tunic - is it soft and comfie? I want to make one for my niece Elizabeth who is about your age!!

Thanks so much for showing this Steph!! I LOVE IT - now Im a little askeered though!!! I have made towel pants......got to get up the guts!!



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics



JHAM!! I love the outfits!! Tell Jayden she did a GREAT job picking the fabrics - Lil - your lips look fab!!!

I got a tunic done for Elizabeth tonight, and use the tutti frutti fabric - that stuff I like to work with - its on sale again at my Joann's - and tomorrow there is a 10percent off your whole bill coupon!!!!

April - you will have so much fun at Disney land -


----------



## PrincessKell

aimeeg said:


> Today we spent on the Chesapeake Bay watching the Blue Angels. We had a great time. Of course the girls had to wear customs. LOL



the girls look so cute as always. And I LOVE the pictures from the Blue Angels. We love seeing them, but have seen the Thunderbirds more times though since we used to live so close to the Travis AB 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:



We are HUGE HUGE HUGE Lilo and Stitch fans in this house! I very much love those. 



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!



Love the bag. That cover up is great! I could see what a pain it would be to work with, but it did turn out fabulous!  Have a super awesome time!! Happy Birthday Megan! 



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!



Great choice of fabric Jayden!  Love those blues on both the girls.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!


the towel tunic is great, and I love, love, love the diaper bag; I'm getting ready to do a bunch of those burp cloths too.



twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


Oh, I really have Feliz envy!  That is to die for awesome!


jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!


So cute!



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the after.  instead of putting an elastic waist in it, I added belt loops and a belt to tie at the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model came home from her playdate. Here she is doing her thing. Sorry the pictures are fuzzy I took it with my cell and Peach was movin around. hehe


So creative; love the pants, but never in a million years would I have thought of that; well done!


----------



## jeniamt

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:



A++++ Amazing!  I love the vida... could you post a pic of your daughter wearing it?  I'm sitting on the fence whether I should order the pattern.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok, so I know I am the minority here....but I am really glad Kris won! Don't get me wrong, I did like Adam and really thought that he was a great singer...but I thought he was too dramatic...too theatrical....Even though I rocked out last night to KISS!
> 
> I think that the reason Kris won is he appeals to a broader audience...I think maybe to the younger crowd....And his version of Heartless that he sang last week was AMAZING!!!!!!



I think you are right.  All the middle school girls I know loved Kris... they thought Adam was gross (they didn't like the makeup and nail polish)



Tinka_Belle said:


> No No No....You are wrong. I am the minority on here. I don't even watch the show. Never have and I really don't plan on starting anytime soon. Go ahead and say what ya'll will. I just never could get into that show.



I didn't watch it until DD9 started watching it about 2 years ago.



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!



Love it!  How hard would it be to keep upsizing it?  Big enough for me?  I still have my prego belly and would LOVE to cover it up.  Its such a cute style for summer and would work wonders for my gut!  I think the trick to not make me still look pregnant is to go in a little at the waist (to make it a little less boxy).  Think I could upsize for a woman's 10 or 12?



twob4him said:


> Thanks Aimee! Your "Steamboat Willie" is one of the reasons I wanted to try this pattern so badly!!! I've never been on a Disney Cruise but there is a restaurant that starts out black and white and turns into color as your dinner progresses....Your dress is perfect for that dinner!!!! Maybe you will post another pic of it so everyone can see what I am talking about...absolutely amazing!!!



I remember that dress and I commented the same thing about it reminding me of Animator's Palate.  It is still one of my all time favorite dresses.  PLEASE repost!



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the after.  instead of putting an elastic waist in it, I added belt loops and a belt to tie at the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model came home from her playdate. Here she is doing her thing. Sorry the pictures are fuzzy I took it with my cell and Peach was movin around. hehe



SHUT UP!  How did you do that?  I need a tutorial!!!! PLEASE     



paysensmom said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeez help me out?



Looks like you had your question answered.  How is it going?



twob4him said:


> paysensmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, when you do I have a tutorial for you. The directions with the Feliz say all of....decorate with ruffles. Yup....three words. Thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those crazy European patterns!
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney cruise meet anyone?? I keep trying to talk someone into it but no one seems to be into it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in, when do we leave?
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!

Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...




Those are awesome! If you don't mind I would love to use the Tremaine's for my mom, sister and I for our dinner with them, they would look great with DD's outfit that has all 3 of them on it.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Those are awesome! If you don't mind I would love to use the Tremaine's for my mom, sister and I for our dinner with them, they would look great with DD's outfit that has all 3 of them on it.



NP at all!  Have fun!


----------



## danicaw

I know I am forgetting somethings.... you guys have been busy.... 



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the after.  instead of putting an elastic waist in it, I added belt loops and a belt to tie at the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model came home from her playdate. Here she is doing her thing. Sorry the pictures are fuzzy I took it with my cell and Peach was movin around. hehe



What a cool idea! Love it. Super cute!



emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...



COOL! 
Great job!


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!




Have a great weekend Steph! 


As I was scrolling down the page, Lydia saw the first picture of the diaper bag on the chair, and through her toothpaste filled mouth, said, "That's Stephanie'e house!" She's good! I think she must have had fun at your house the other week!!!
I love that diaper bag too!!! The fabrics are so pretty! And the burp cloths! I always loved cute burp cloths! 

Megan looks adorable in her towel tunic!!! It turned out very cute! 



twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


Cathy, that is stunning!!! I love it! 



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics


I need to get my fabric and make the girls their tunics!!! I just love all these that are being posted! This color is gorgeous on Lily and Jayden! 



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before


I love the pants and Georgia is just SO cute! 



livndisney said:


> Shimmery nights works here! Morgan is much more "cooperative" when she has "diamonds" in her hair.
> 
> 
> For those that met her at the Dismeet....... I did her hair with Shimmery nights LOL
> 
> I wonder if lip gloss would work-it would be much easier to wash out LOL



I need to get a fresh bottle! I love that stuff! 




jessica52877 said:


> So, I was telling a friend about you'll tonight! Does anyone ever feel silly trying to explain internet friends that aren't just internet friends! You guys are so much more and I think sometimes that people think I am nuts!



Corey said, I could just call you guys my VFFs (Virtual Friends Forever). Well, it made me laugh!


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> Whoo hoo! I found a new designer on etsy for machine designs!!! I think she knows how to sew well too so totally gets what I like/dislike about machine designs!



And they are so cute!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess What??!!!
> 
> I am going to Disneyland on June 28th.
> 
> DH has to go to a conference and it is at the Disneyland hotel with special pricing for tickets to the park for the family members.  He won't be able to go until the evenings but Hunter and I get to go in.  We also get the 1 hour early for resort guests.
> 
> I have been about 2 years ago but always go back to the world.  DH has never been and he wanted to see the original Disney.  We could have gone to a different conference and stayed at the Dolphin but our AP's our in blackout then and the tickets would be more.  Also, it is hotter in Orlando as it would have been end of July.
> 
> So I have an unexpected trip to Disney coming up in about a month.  Now, tell me everything I need to know!



Woooo Hoooo Another coming to Disneyland!  Let me know if you need anything!!  



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.



That fabric for the diaper bag is one of my favorites!!!  Love the towel tunic!



Tinka_Belle said:


> No No No....You are wrong. I am the minority on here. I don't even watch the show. Never have and I really don't plan on starting anytime soon. Go ahead and say what ya'll will. I just never could get into that show.



I have never gotten into AI.... now I did watch all of Dancing with the Stars!!!



twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!



So cute, one day I will try the dress!!



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!



I love matching outfits!  She did a great job of choosing the fabric.



livndisney said:


> Thank Ms. TeresaJoy for the shimmery nights. It is a spray in gel that looks WONDERFUL in our asian babies hair (and is MUCH cheaper than a trip to Bibbity)  I will see if I can find a link. I bought it at CVS for about 6.00 a bottle. You can do ALOT of glitter or spray lighty for just some shine. Morgan LOVES LOVES LOVES it!
> 
> http://www.herbalessences.com/us/collections/shimmery_nights/spray_gel.jsp



Kadie had something like that in her hair last week from a play date..... we all have glitter on things now!  It was funny that my DH had it on his arms!  



jessica52877 said:


> I am not really a good person to answer much but *we found people in Southern California to be much more friendly* then Florida. Maybe because it felt like a real friendliness vs a disney is making you be friendly.
> 
> I am thinking for the EMH you have to walk (but NOT positive on that). Yes, you and Hunter will be safe! We felt so safe there! Safe enough that I would go without Lin across the country to a busy city and not worry too much EXCEPT about the cost!
> 
> So, I was telling a friend about you'll tonight! Does anyone ever feel silly trying to explain internet friends that aren't just internet friends! You guys are so much more and I think sometimes that people think I am nuts!



  Thanks, I always hear that people in CA are rude & mean, so its nice to hear that we can be nice.  I see later you are talking about the CM and yes they are nice too!

So being from CA and not going to WDW yet, What is EMH???



emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!



OMGosh, they are so cute!  I would love the minnie cutie in an embroidery design!!!!


----------



## paysensmom

jham said:


> Sorry!  For gathering you want to run two rows of stitches.  Set your stitch to the longest stitch length, on my machine that is a 5.  I also increase my tension because my machine will automatically ruffle for me if I do, but keeping it simple, leave long threads hanging and stitch one row close to the edge, then another row about 5/8" or so from the edge of your fabric leaving long strings hanging on all the ends.  Then take the two strings from the under thread, one from each row  you stitched.  Hold on to them and push the fabric until it gathers and the width eventually matches up with your bodice (I think you were doing a stripwork jumper?)  You will gather in towards the middle from one side then repeat on the other side.  Once you have your gathers to fit the bodice you can even them out so all the bunching up is somewhat even.  Did that make any sense?  Sorry, I'm too tired tonight.
> 
> ETA:  When you attach the skirt to the bodice with a 1/4" seam it will fall in between your two rows of gathering stitches.  Leave the inside row but pull out the row that shows on the skirt.



Very helpful, thank you!! I am freaking out. This is pretty difficult! I am taking it slow though and I may post a picture IF I ever finish it and it doesnt look to horribly bad!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> I have these I was working on for appliques for my boys, too, maybe you can find some use for them?:


These are great. I showed DH and he said that they were cool. I have them saved for if we ever get to go back to WDW. Which I am still hoping for.

I love the blue Tunic top, the pink towel tunic, the diaper bag and the burpees. Everything looked great and I am sorry if I left someone out.

Marah you are such a wonderful help to everyone on here.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

http://www.nidzumi.com/designwatch-iv-the-queens-gold-wii
I ordered mine! Have you ordered yours yet?  Like I could ever afford anything like that.


----------



## Pierce98

I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Marah you are such a wonderful help to everyone on here.



Aww shucks, thanks 

Actually I was kinda getting worried I was bugging everyone being here, especially posting stuff that I don't sew.  But I love hanging out and seeing everyone's creativity. You've given me SO many ideas I never would have had otherwise.  Y'all even gave me the courage to sign up for Sewing 101 and face my fears!

So if you don't mind this annoying little sister hanging around, thank YOU!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> http://www.nidzumi.com/designwatch-iv-the-queens-gold-wii
> I ordered mine! Have you ordered yours yet?  Like I could ever afford anything like that.


We need to hotfix our gaming systems!!
I know I have a wii that is in need of some pink bling. If only I could add ruffles to it somehow.. 
DH would have a fit.. it is supposed to be MY wii though! 

 I still need to comment on all the cute things made.. Took DD to the aquarium and chidren's museum today. We had so much fun. DH even had fun too. 
I have pictures to share of the custom I made DD for the aquarium too. I'm just wiped out. The "menopause" pills are making me feel drained all day long. It is the strangest feeling. I don't know how to describe it. I sure hope it works, and gets rid of my pelvic pain. I can put up with feeling icky for a while. 
Okay off to go and finish the Tink/fairy dress maybe... I keep sitting down to sew on it, and my brain just can't think of how to sew. I hope I am not losing my mind!


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...



These are incredible!  I love buying the iron-ons (usually from Etsy), its a great way to make DD9 customs with them still be cool   
I'm sorry if I missed an earlier post about this, but do you sell them?  Could you PM if you do.  Thanks!



Pierce98 said:


> I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this.
> Thanks in advance.



WELCOME    Newbies are of course welcome.  Are you working on an upcoming trip?  Are you a seasoned sewer, we especially like those kind so we mooch off advice from you.  But even if you are new/newer to sewing we'll pass on what we know.  This is a great community here on the Disboutiquers Board!



emcreative said:


> Aww shucks, thanks
> 
> Actually I was kinda getting worried I was bugging everyone being here, especially posting stuff that I don't sew.  But I love hanging out and seeing everyone's creativity. You've given me SO many ideas I never would have had otherwise.  Y'all even gave me the courage to sign up for Sewing 101 and face my fears!
> 
> So if you don't mind this annoying little sister hanging around, thank YOU!



Are you kidding?  We love 'ya!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Pierce98 said:


> I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this.
> Thanks in advance.



WELCOME to the addiction  Anytime you have question just ask away.  We're a pretty friendly bunch.


----------



## jeniamt

I just broke down and bought the Feliz and Vida patterns.  The obsession continues....


----------



## PrincessKell

I made Georgia a sweet little peasant top, but its a little shorter, so I got her a red tank to wear under it. Its super cute. She loves it. I hope to get her to model it tomorrow.


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> These are incredible!  I love buying the iron-ons (usually from Etsy), its a great way to make DD9 customs with them still be cool
> I'm sorry if I missed an earlier post about this, but do you sell them?  Could you PM if you do.  Thanks!



Thanks a bunch.  No, I don't sell them.  I'm kicking around the idea of maybe selling the patterns eventually (for a tiny price), but I would never be up to placing all the studs/crystals.  My Lupus/Fibro achy fingers would scream in protest! 


So ladies (and gent) here is my only project of today for our trip.  These are Ferb's shorts for the Hoop de Doo.  I didn't put them on him as he can't stand on his own yet, and I wouldn't be able to show his cute face anyway.











Of course not as nice as what y'all can do, but I think this pair at least turned out better than the ones I made for Phineas.  I learn a little each time.  LOL I'd better start doing some of Ferb's stuff first or ALL Phineas' stuff will look bad and all Ferb's will look better!


----------



## jessica52877

ibesue said:


> Thanks, I always hear that people in CA are rude & mean, so its nice to hear that we can be nice.  I see later you are talking about the CM and yes they are nice too!
> 
> So being from CA and not going to WDW yet, What is EMH???



I heard so much of that before we left so that is probably why I thought everyone was so nice. Really it was most people in general but I as comparing them to people at WDW the whole time. Sometimes I feel the nice is fake at the Magic Kingdom, well more so the hotels (but there are alot of really nice people too).

EMH is extra magic hours = magic mornings at disneyland



Pierce98 said:


> I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this.
> Thanks in advance.



Your welcome! Come ask away and join us!





emcreative said:


> Aww shucks, thanks
> 
> Actually I was kinda getting worried I was bugging everyone being here, especially posting stuff that I don't sew.  But I love hanging out and seeing everyone's creativity. You've given me SO many ideas I never would have had otherwise.  Y'all even gave me the courage to sign up for Sewing 101 and face my fears!
> 
> So if you don't mind this annoying little sister hanging around, thank YOU!



I love having more projects to look at! Your creative skills really show!



PrincessKell said:


> I made Georgia a sweet little peasant top, but its a little shorter, so I got her a red tank to wear under it. Its super cute. She loves it. I hope to get her to model it tomorrow.



This is really cute! But I LOVED the shirts to capri's earlier! That was creative!


----------



## Stephres

waltfans5 said:


> I personally have not, but in Part #13 post #3094, Stephres posted some of the things she has done.  They are super cute!  Hope you don't mind Stephres!



No, I don't mind at all: thanks! I would have done it myself but I didn't know how to find it. I bought some t-shirts a month ago fully intending to make a tutorial about it for my blog but I haven't gotten to it yet. Maybe when we get back...



Pierce98 said:


> I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this.
> Thanks in advance.



Welcome! We love to help!

Kelli, love the t-shirt to pants. Now I am thinking about all the shirts we have lying around here...

I love that Lydia recognized my house, sweet girl. I also LOVE that she is wearing Megan's Tink outfit in your Disney pictures. I loved that outfit, Megan wore it to meet her kindergarten teacher so she would know that she is fancy! 

Thanks for all the comments about the bag and coverup. It means a lot.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

PrincessKell said:


> Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the after.  instead of putting an elastic waist in it, I added belt loops and a belt to tie at the side.



I love these! I am going away for the weekend and they have a great Goodwill where I am going...So I am on the hunt!!!


----------



## minnie2

Morning ALL!  

Can I just say I hate being sick!  I am so over it!  


I made these for my nephew a few weeks ago but finally felt well enough to take a picture yesterday.  Nothing special. It is so hard to think of boy things!!!!   I made Kyle the shirt but I ahven't decided if I am making the shorts too since I am afraid it will be too young for a 6 yr old.  






Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Megan!!!!!Have fun at WDW!  
The bag and the burp cloths are super cute!  
The towel Sophie looks adorable but I am not braving it.



twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


It came out gorgeous!  I really ant to try this!  Nik probably wouldn't wear this but my niece would flip!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Jham,
> 
> Tell me everything you know please.  I am really at a loss  We go to WDW so much that DH says you can see our beaten path down mainstreet.
> 
> Now, I don't know a thing.  Should I bring our stroller?  It is expensive but I don't want DS to have a melt down from being around the people.  Are people going to be nice like at WDW?  We are use to the stares, looks, etc but it still hurts.   What time does the monorail start?  Early enough for EMH?  What should we not miss?  Will Hunter and I be safe alone?
> 
> I am really nervous for the first time in forever.  We could have picked WDW in late July be we are going in Sept and want to just keep looking forward to that trip.  So we have never been to DL before and now we are going.


YAY on the trip to DL!!!!!  Sorry I don't have any ideas for there sinc eI haven't been yet but hopefully next yr
 I am sure you and Hunter will be fine!  



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!


Jeanne  They both are gorgeous!  Love the colors!  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! So I went to the Good Will yesterday morning with out the Peach, and found a yellow FOX Shirt. I was too small for me, but..... I thought it would be perfect for summer time capris! So here is the before
> 
> 
> My model came home from her playdate. Here she is doing her thing. Sorry the pictures are fuzzy I took it with my cell and Peach was movin around. hehe


How clever!  Great job.



jessica52877 said:


> Disney cruise meet anyone?? I keep trying to talk someone into it but no one seems to be into it!
> 
> So, I was telling a friend about you'll tonight! Does anyone ever feel silly trying to explain internet friends that aren't just internet friends! You guys are so much more and I think sometimes that people think I am nuts!


A Disney Cruise is on our list of to do so I may be up for a Cruise meet!

I used to feel silly about that telling people about internet friend but when I was pg with Kyle I used to post on a site called fertility friend and a group of us really hit it off so we started a private yahoo group.  Long story short we all still talk and a few yrs ago we had a meet in Chicago for the weekend and it was GREAT!  It was really like we always where friends.   When I moved here to IL 2 of the girls who are from here helped us pick the right town.  One of them I have become pretty close to and we always go to our kids bday parties and the kids adore each other!  In fact I am so upset I am sick right now because one of the girls who live in MD is here in Chicago and I am too sick to meet up with a few of them that are meeting!!!!!!!  I am so bummed!!!

 So to all my Dis buddies I love you all you are GREAT and I am so glad I found you!!!!!!!  

 Oh and Jess I can NOT wait until ATLANTA to meet you and Dallas!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...


These are so cute but I love the Minnie one!  I am too askeered to try these...



PrincessKell said:


> I made Georgia a sweet little peasant top, but its a little shorter, so I got her a red tank to wear under it. Its super cute. She loves it. I hope to get her to model it tomorrow.


very cute


emcreative said:


> Thanks a bunch.  No, I don't sell them.  I'm kicking around the idea of maybe selling the patterns eventually (for a tiny price), but I would never be up to placing all the studs/crystals.  My Lupus/Fibro achy fingers would scream in protest!
> 
> 
> So ladies (and gent) here is my only project of today for our trip.  These are Ferb's shorts for the Hoop de Doo.  I didn't put them on him as he can't stand on his own yet, and I wouldn't be able to show his cute face anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not as nice as what y'all can do, but I think this pair at least turned out better than the ones I made for Phineas.  I learn a little each time.  LOL I'd better start doing some of Ferb's stuff first or ALL Phineas' stuff will look bad and all Ferb's will look better!


How cute are those!!!!


----------



## TinaLala

We're going in August and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to make any customs for this trip.  I've got some cute patterns for baby t-shirts and shorts.  Plus I have a few Joanne gift certificates??? HMM??


----------



## HeatherSue

I know it's been said 100 times before, but it's so hard to keep up around here!  But, I love all the chit-chat!  That's what makes us "family"!

Oh, and I talked to Marlo on the phone yesterday!!  It was so cool to put a voice to her!  She is a sweetheart!!!



teresajoy said:


> I was upset and I haven't even really watched the show!  It was THAT obvious who should have won!
> 
> I need to get busy and learn to use my embroider machine, then I can help you test out your 4X4 designs!


He had you at "Ring of Fire", didn't he? That's when I first took notice.  That jacket was SOOOO cool!

Yes, learn to use your machine!  If you bring it to my house, or to mom's, I will try and show you how to use it.  I'd like to teach you something for a change!



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


I am in awe of your appliques!!! Those are absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!! Wow, just WOW!!!  I agree that Stitch is much cuter with his mouth shut!  So are my kids.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess What??!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to Disneyland on June 28th.
> 
> DH has to go to a conference and it is at the Disneyland hotel with special pricing for tickets to the park for the family members.  He won't be able to go until the evenings but Hunter and I get to go in.  We also get the 1 hour early for resort guests.
> 
> I have been about 2 years ago but always go back to the world.  DH has never been and he wanted to see the original Disney.  We could have gone to a different conference and stayed at the Dolphin but our AP's our in blackout then and the tickets would be more.  Also, it is hotter in Orlando as it would have been end of July.
> 
> So I have an unexpected trip to Disney coming up in about a month.  Now, tell me everything I need to know!


That is AWESOME!!!!!!  YAY!!!!



Stephres said:


>


Tessa exclaimed "There's my best friend Megan!" when she saw the picture.  I love her tunic in terrycloth!  I can't imagine how hard it was to work with!  The diaper bag is fantastic!!! I love the fabrics you used!  Those burp cloths are adorable!!  Were they pretty easy to make?  That would be a great shower gift!  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok, so I know I am the minority here....but I am really glad Kris won! Don't get me wrong, I did like Adam and really thought that he was a great singer...but I thought he was too dramatic...too theatrical....Even though I rocked out last night to KISS!
> 
> I think that the reason Kris won is he appeals to a broader audience...I think maybe to the younger crowd....And his version of Heartless that he sang last week was AMAZING!!!!!!


Try as I might, I can't remember a single song that Kris sang.  It seems like a few weeks ago he sang something that really impressed me.  I didn't even know his name until last week.  I found him really boring for the most part.  It's true that maybe Adam wouldn't have as broad appeal, though.  Sorry to dog your guy! LOL!



emcreative said:


> I totally understand what you are saying.
> 
> TBH it didn't matter much to me who won, I thought both were good (I had a hard time getting into this season's competition so I didn't have a "favorite".)  Honestly I think in the long run Adam is probably better off for not winning.  He has the popularity and exposure for going "all the way" but not as many requirements as the "winner" has...so many times in this show the 2nd or 3rd place person does MUCH better with a career in music than the actual winner (Clay/Ruben, Fantasia/Chris, Jennifer, etc)


I agree, it's probably best that Adam didn't win.  He'll have more creative freedom this way. Why on earth do I care so much about this?  



twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


Wow, wow, wow, wow, WOW!!!!!  I LOOOOOVE it!  That is so gorgeous, Cathy!!!  You make gorgeous girls, AND magnificent dresses!



jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics


The main fabric is the same fabric I used on Tessa's facing!  I love it on Jayden!  She looks beautiful in that color!  Lily looks gorgeous with her shiny lips!



jham said:


> I would never bribe my child with lip gloss


Me either, cookies work much better around here! 



PrincessKell said:


>



What an awesome idea!!!! I love them!  I have a soft spot in my heart for that Fox.  Henry wore the same Fox t-shirt the day both of our kids were born.

Tessa:





Sawyer:


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I know it's been said 100 times before, but it's so hard to keep up around here!  But, I love all the chit-chat!  That's what makes us "family"!
> 
> Oh, and I talked to Marlo on the phone yesterday!!  It was so cool to put a voice to her!  She is a sweetheart!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, learn to use your machine!  If you bring it to my house, or to mom's, I will try and show you how to use it.  I'd like to teach you something for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome idea!!!! I love them!  I have a soft spot in my heart for that Fox.  Henry wore the same Fox t-shirt the day both of our kids were born.
> 
> Tessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer:


I was so wonderful talking to you too!!!!!!
 When I 'talked' to Teresa on FB yesterday I told her her machine would be easy to use she just needs to go for it!  

How darling are those new born pictures!  They actually brought a tear to my eye!  I just love new born pics!


----------



## HeatherSue

jessica52877 said:


> Disney cruise meet anyone?? I keep trying to talk someone into it but no one seems to be into it!
> 
> So, I was telling a friend about you'll tonight! Does anyone ever feel silly trying to explain internet friends that aren't just internet friends! You guys are so much more and I think sometimes that people think I am nuts!


I'm afraid of motion sickness!  I've never been on a cruise and they've never appealed to me much!  I like to come and go as I please.  So, I don't know if I'd like it that much.

 I totally understand what you're saying.  When you say "They're my internet friends."  people think you're a little whacky and that they're not "real" friends.  But, you guys are my real friends!  Henry just took a sociology class and he learned that 5 out of 10 marriages occur between people who met online!  So, I guess it's not all that weird that we've become friends!



emcreative said:


>


You do such a nice job designing these!  I'm sorry if I don't always comment, but I always think they're cool!  I've never done hot fix before.  



teresajoy said:


> Corey said, I could just call you guys my VFFs (Virtual Friends Forever). Well, it made me laugh!


I love it!



Pierce98 said:


> I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this.
> Thanks in advance.


!!!!  We'd love to have you here!  If you have things to share, go ahead and post pictures.  If you have any questions, go ahead and ask!




emcreative said:


> Actually I was kinda getting worried I was bugging everyone being here, especially posting stuff that I don't sew.  But I love hanging out and seeing everyone's creativity. You've given me SO many ideas I never would have had otherwise.  Y'all even gave me the courage to sign up for Sewing 101 and face my fears!
> 
> So if you don't mind this annoying little sister hanging around, thank YOU!


You are a great assett (sp?) to the thread!  We love having you around!  How old are you?  I don't know if you could be my little sister or not if I don't know.  



PrincessKell said:


> I made Georgia a sweet little peasant top, but its a little shorter, so I got her a red tank to wear under it. Its super cute. She loves it. I hope to get her to model it tomorrow.


I love how you describe a shirt with skull looking things and hearts pierced with a sword as a "sweet little peasant top".  I do think it's really cool, though!  Very Georgia!



emcreative said:


>


Those are SO cute!  We all love seeing things for boys on here!



Stephres said:


> I love that Lydia recognized my house, sweet girl. I also LOVE that she is wearing Megan's Tink outfit in your Disney pictures. I loved that outfit, Megan wore it to meet her kindergarten teacher so she would know that she is fancy!


That is SO sweet!! I love Megan!  Wanting her teacher to know she is fancy. 



minnie2 said:


> Morning ALL!
> 
> Can I just say I hate being sick!  I am so over it!


I hope you start feeling better soon.  

I goofed up the picture, but I wanted to say it looks great!  I have that same knit dinosaur fabric!



TinaLala said:


> We're going in August and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to make any customs for this trip.  I've got some cute patterns for baby t-shirts and shorts.  Plus I have a few Joanne gift certificates??? HMM??


Gee...I wonder if you should make any customs.....
*YES!!!!*



minnie2 said:


> I was so wonderful talking to you too!!!!!!
> When I 'talked' to Teresa on FB yesterday I told her her machine would be easy to use she just needs to go for it!
> 
> How darling are those new born pictures!  They actually brought a tear to my eye!  I just love new born pics!



Henry was all teary in the picture with Tessa. It was one of the very few times I had ever seen him cry.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> I goofed up the picture, but I wanted to say it looks great!  I have that same knit dinosaur fabric!
> 
> 
> Henry was all teary in the picture with Tessa. It was one of the very few times I had ever seen him cry.


Thanks.
Too funny you have the same fabric.  It was so hard to work with!  I even added stabalizor to the edges as I sewed UGH!  I am just no good sewing knits.

 One of the very few times I saw George cry was when Nikki was born but he didn't cry when Kyle was born ad it kind of bugs me!


----------



## HeatherSue

I have 5 different 4x4 digital embroidery designs now, if anyone is looking for them!



minnie2 said:


> Thanks.
> Too funny you have the same fabric.  It was so hard to work with!  I even added stabalizor to the edges as I sewed UGH!  I am just no good sewing knits.
> 
> One of the very few times I saw George cry was when Nikki was born but he didn't cry when Kyle was born ad it kind of bugs me!



I'm so glad you said that!  It bugs me that Henry cried when Tessa was born, but not when Sawyer was born!   

I was afraid that fabric would be hard to work with!  It's kind of thin and really stretchy!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I have 5 different 4x4 digital embroidery designs now, if anyone is looking for them!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you said that!  It bugs me that Henry cried when Tessa was born, but not when Sawyer was born!
> 
> I was afraid that fabric would be hard to work with!  It's kind of thin and really stretchy!


YEAH!  on the 4x4!!!!!

 Oh it bugged me and STILL bugs me!  I have come to think maybe he just saw daddies little girl and that is why.  Being a daddies girl my self I know daddies and daughters have a certain bond.  Or he was just so drained by the time Kyle came around (Nikki was a rough baby!)that he didn't have it in him!  

Yup REALLY hard UGH!  I figured they are play clothes so oh well and besides I got it for I think a $1 or $2 a yard


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> What an awesome idea!!!! I love them!  I have a soft spot in my heart for that Fox.  Henry wore the same Fox t-shirt the day both of our kids were born.
> 
> Tessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer:



Awwww, ever cute.  Since I am married to a Disney lover, not a Disney hater like you, mine was wearing Epcot shirts at the birth of each of my boys.


----------



## tricia

Well, I skimmed that past little bit and did not quote anything, so here are a few of the things I remember.

April - cool on the unexpected trip.  I would bring the stoller if I were you.  Better to have it an not need it than not to have it an feel like you need it.

Awesome Feliz.

Very nice Diaper bag and Towel Tunic.  I was going to make some Burp cloths for the shower I went to 2 weeks ago, but never got around to it.  I will have to for the next one.

Jeanne, great tunic and matching dress for Lily.

Kell, cool idea with the fox shirt.  They made perfect little capris.  And nice little peasant top.  Can't wait to see it on Peach

Marah, love the designs, although I don't think I would ever have the patience to actually make a shirt like that.  Oh, and both the pairs of shorts for the boys look great.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else. 



			
				Eyore4Ever149 said:
			
		

> Crystal,
> thought I would send you an update, feel free to update anyone who wants to know...
> So I finally got in to the hospital yesterday afternoon- they did the version- and it worked! baby turned, we thought we were headed for home or an induction- I was ok with either. but then they were concerned by how easy (relatively speaking- this was a short, but painful procedure) she was to turn and how big she feels. Turns out I am now testing positive for gestation diabetes and that explains large baby and why all the extra amniotic fluid- they really want to c section me. I will have 1 more discussion, but we are scheduled for 7 am today. Im praying baby does not have issues with sugar levels or need sugar water, or extra monitoring but that we can move forward from this unfortunate turn in events. I was SO excited after the successful version. Seems like even my midwives want my to get a secion- and they often deliver large babies at the birth center, but my symphysis is also a concern and they are worried I will tear ligaments right out if I try to push out a large baby with potentially large shoulders. I have been reading alot online and it seems there are 2 sides- one feels women who agree to a secion for this reason are being misled, others see it as the smart thing to do. OB doesnt think baby is 9.14- but is still guessing we are in the 9 range. i sure wish I finished the border on my Pooh quilt!!!!
> DH will probably bring laptop in once we are settled, so perhaps I can check in in a few days. I really behind on the thread now and I have been praying for everyone with neighbor issues and safety concerns!
> Sincerely
> Nicole
> ps send prayer requests- I need something to keep me mentally stimulated and Im doing a lot of talking to God these days anyway


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.



Thanks so much for posting this!  I don't know how I missed it - but I'm certainly praying!  Hope all goes well with mom and baby!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!  I don't know how I missed it - but I'm certainly praying!  Hope all goes well with mom and baby!


You didn't miss it. That was from a PM between me and Nicole. I know that she appreciates the prayers.


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> You didn't miss it. That was from a PM between me and Nicole. I know that she appreciates the prayers.



Well, that explains it!  thanks again!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> What an awesome idea!!!! I love them!  I have a soft spot in my heart for that Fox.  Henry wore the same Fox t-shirt the day both of our kids were born.
> 
> Tessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer:



that is so funny!  Tim wore the same shirt on the day all three of ours were born too!  And he wears it every year on their birthday...that is the only time he wears it.

And as far as the men crying...I don't think Tim cried with any of them but Patrick...he was a very difficult delivery and lets just say he didn't look so good when he came out...neither of us did...but when we finally got to hold him, Tim held him because I was afraid I would drop him, and Tim just kept telling him "you are safe now...we will take care of you"  ugh...still get me.


----------



## snubie

twob4him said:


>


THAT CAME OUT GREAT!



livndisney said:


> Shimmery nights works here! Morgan is much more "cooperative" when she has "diamonds" in her hair.
> 
> 
> For those that met her at the Dismeet....... I did her hair with Shimmery nights LOL
> 
> I wonder if lip gloss would work-it would be much easier to wash out LOL


I have been thinking about you and hoping all has settled down for you.



PrincessKell said:


>


Nice "recycling" of an old shirt!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.


Thank you for letting us know.  I was thinking of her this morning.


----------



## jham

Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.


 

Thanks so much for the update Crystal!  I've been thinking about her.  I had gestational diabetes with Luke and they thought he was close to 10 pounds.  I did not have to have a c-section but it was my hardest labor.  He only turned out to be 8 lbs. 6 oz. but was by far my biggest baby!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:



Those are so cute!  You did a great job.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok, so I know I am the minority here....but I am really glad Kris won! Don't get me wrong, I did like Adam and really thought that he was a great singer...but I thought he was too dramatic...too theatrical....Even though I rocked out last night to KISS!
> 
> I think that the reason Kris won is he appeals to a broader audience...I think maybe to the younger crowd....And his version of Heartless that he sang last week was AMAZING!!!!!!



I'm with you.  Ok, I don't watch AI at all.  I've seen ONE show ever & that was a couple of weeks ago when Adam did 'One' by U2 (I will forever swear that what he did to that song is NOT why I don't like him, but it sure didn't help him any ).  Personally, I liked Kris's stuff better that night, but also I have issues with men who wear more eye makeup than me.   They are both very talented though.  'Course being from Arkansas I think makes me obligated to be glad Kris won.




twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!



So cute!  It's really not a hard pattern if you have the right directions!



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!



I love that bag!  So very cute.  I prefer tri-folds when I make burp cloths too.  

That tunic came out cute.  Thinner towels are much easier to work with.  W-M has some $5 beach towels that I was thinking might work pretty well.  One thing I've started doing anytime I'm using a towel is take it outside after I cut it & shake it to get most of the fuzzies off.  It won't get all of it, but you can get most of it & my kitchen floor doesn't get covered that way.



jham said:


>



Those girls look so cute in their new stuff.  'Lisgloss' is quite popular around here also. 



emcreative said:


> I have these I was working on for appliques for my boys, too, maybe you can find some use for them?:



Thank you!  I've been looking for something like that for DH.  



emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...


Those are all cute, but I Minnie.  Do you mind if I use it?  I may never get up the nerve, but dd3 was sitting my lap & LOVED it when she saw it.


----------



## TinaLala

I'm so jealous of those of you who can applique.  I have tried it and it's something that I'm just not good at.    I love the color selections you pick and the creations you come up with - it's amazing.


----------



## karebear1

tricia said:


> Awwww, ever cute.  Since I am married to a Disney lover, not a Disney hater like you, mine was wearing Epcot shirts at the birth of each of my boys.



Oh............. just how insensitive can you be???  The hours and YEARS that Heather has cried because Henry is a Disney HATER.... and _you_ rub it in that your DH wore an EPCOT shirt on the birthday of your 2 boys?!?!? 

I mean, I've seen cruel before- but I don't think anything tops this!

Some people!  

Give no heed to her *Heather*! I know the loneliness..... the complete and utter feelings of desolation and abandonment!  Let's you and I take the high road and just pray that Tricia never has to experience such things in her life!


----------



## tricia

Oh great Queen of the Cricut.   

Can I ever be forgiven for my insolence?

Can I do penance or something?

I promise to thank God every day for being blessed with a Disney Lover.


----------



## PrincessKell

jeniamt said:


> SHUT UP!  How did you do that?  I need a tutorial!!!! PLEASE



hehehe its super simple . Get the shirt you want, and a pair of shorts as your pattern (or use a pattern too, if you want. haha) IF you are gonna use shorts make sure they fit well, and the fit you want your new shirt/shorts to be like.  I totally dismantled my shirt. I folded the front in half to have the Fox logo in the middle so it would sit on her hip. Then folded my shorts in half and placed them down on my folded shirt. with the straights together. then cut, did the same for the back piece and then sewd them together.  If you want I can make another pair and take pictures.  Its pretty simple and they whip up quickly, and turn out soooo cute.  

I save all the scraps because you never know what you might need them for. like the sleeves into belt! Or a pocket would be cute too. 







emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...



Heavens to Betsy! Those are all sooooooo fantastic! I love them all.  you amaze me with that stuff! 




teresajoy said:


> I love the pants and Georgia is just SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corey said, I could just call you guys my VFFs (Virtual Friends Forever). Well, it made me laugh!



Thanks! 

and that is too funny. Georgia calls you all my Disney friends.  Always says mom how come they all got to Disney WORLD...not DisneyLAND. We got to Disneyland they can come here and we can all go together. hahah KIDS!  So if anyone wants to have a campout at my house then drive 8 hours to Disneyland. haha you are more than welcome I am sure my kid would love it. 



HeatherSue said:


> What an awesome idea!!!! I love them!  I have a soft spot in my heart for that Fox.  Henry wore the same Fox t-shirt the day both of our kids were born.
> 
> Tessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer:



Awww that is so darn sweet! I love those pictures. 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm afraid of motion sickness!  I've never been on a cruise and they've never appealed to me much!  I like to come and go as I please.  So, I don't know if I'd like it that much.
> 
> I totally understand what you're saying.  When you say "They're my internet friends."  people think you're a little whacky and that they're not "real" friends.  But, you guys are my real friends!  Henry just took a sociology class and he learned that 5 out of 10 marriages occur between people who met online!  So, I guess it's not all that weird that we've become friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you describe a shirt with skull looking things and hearts pierced with a sword as a "sweet little peasant top".  I do think it's really cool, though!  Very Georgia!
> 
> .



I love all my "disney friends" Heck I only have a slim few in "real life" but they are not sewers nor are they Disney fans, so its only natural that I love coming here soooooooo much! 

bwahahaha What can I say, my kid loves the punk rocker with a splash of cute. She makes it look so sweet. Trust me you will see. hehehe 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.



Thank you for the update! Tell her she is in my thoughts and I hope that everything will be just as perfect as she plans for!


----------



## jessica52877

You'll are distracting me! I am trying to clean, put away fabric and reorganize the legos!

I have some quotes but then starting quoting too many so I'll come back to those later! I have a question for you crafty photo editing people! I need help!

I need this picture






and this picture






together so the 3 of us are in one picture. Any chance of that happening?? I don't have one picture of all 3 of us from that day!






There is one cropped if that is more helpful.

Any chances of that happening?


----------



## jeniamt

PrincessKell said:


> hehehe its super simple . Get the shirt you want, and a pair of shorts as your pattern (or use a pattern too, if you want. haha) IF you are gonna use shorts make sure they fit well, and the fit you want your new shirt/shorts to be like.  I totally dismantled my shirt. I folded the front in half to have the Fox logo in the middle so it would sit on her hip. Then folded my shorts in half and placed them down on my folded shirt. with the straights together. then cut, did the same for the back piece and then sewd them together.  If you want I can make another pair and take pictures.  Its pretty simple and they whip up quickly, and turn out soooo cute.
> 
> I save all the scraps because you never know what you might need them for. like the sleeves into belt! Or a pocket would be cute too.



THANKS!!!!  I'm going to try it soon.  I joke that I was green before green was "in".  Its really that I'm just cheap    I re-use anything I think I can use or save it for a later date.  A few years back I bought a really beautiful set of white sheets with like an 800 thread count.  They were amazing but I have cats and a dog.  Eventually the pets tore holes in the delicate sheets but did I throw them out?  Oh now, I made peasant tops out of them and they are my girl's favorites because they are so silky soft!  

Girl shirts that get too small and are too wrecked up to donate, I cut the sleeves off, add some elastic, sew shut and .... a scrunchy is born!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

jeniamt said:


> THANKS!!!!  I'm going to try it soon.  I joke that I was green before green was "in".  Its really that I'm just cheap    I re-use anything I think I can use or save it for a later date.  A few years back I bought a really beautiful set of white sheets with like an 800 thread count.  They were amazing but I have cats and a dog.  Eventually the pets tore holes in the delicate sheets but did I throw them out?  Oh now, I made peasant tops out of them and they are my girl's favorites because they are so silky soft!
> 
> Girl shirts that get too small and are too wrecked up to donate, I cut the sleeves off, add some elastic, sew shut and .... a scrunchy is born!!!



You know what else is good with old girls shirts, with the left overs from the new scrunchy any good parts that can be made into squares, can be a little girls quilt. So its usefull and a keepsake!  I wish I would have done that with Georiga's old baby jammies! 

I love thinking of things I can make with old clothing. Georgia's pants are easy, they are just made into skirts or add ruffles or cuffs to the bottoms. 

We should have a "re-cycle" Disney Sew along.  Hmmm now my brain is really movin this morning!


----------



## bclydia

Got a question for y'all...
Does anyone know of an adult size pattern for a bowling shirt?  with plus sizes?
I thought if I could find one, I'd use Carla's method (which rocks!) and make dh some shirts to match Matthew.  There isn't anything Matthew likes more than matching Daddy.


----------



## PrincessKell

bclydia said:


> Got a question for y'all...
> Does anyone know of an adult size pattern for a bowling shirt?  with plus sizes?
> I thought if I could find one, I'd use Carla's method (which rocks!) and make dh some shirts to match Matthew.  There isn't anything Matthew likes more than matching Daddy.



Hi. I just lookd on the Simplicity website and found this one.  Design:   3852





Dang where is everyone today? Its super duper quiet in here today.


----------



## HeatherSue

tricia said:


> Awwww, ever cute.  Since I am married to a Disney lover, not a Disney hater like you, mine was wearing Epcot shirts at the birth of each of my boys.


 Rub it in, why dontcha!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.


Thank you so much for letting us know, Crystal.  I'll be praying for her and the baby!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> that is so funny!  Tim wore the same shirt on the day all three of ours were born too!  And he wears it every year on their birthday...that is the only time he wears it.
> 
> And as far as the men crying...I don't think Tim cried with any of them but Patrick...he was a very difficult delivery and lets just say he didn't look so good when he came out...neither of us did...but when we finally got to hold him, Tim held him because I was afraid I would drop him, and Tim just kept telling him "you are safe now...we will take care of you"  ugh...still get me.


Oh my goodness, you just made me get all teary eyed! How sweet!



karebear1 said:


> Oh............. just how insensitive can you be???  The hours and YEARS that Heather has cried because Henry is a Disney HATER.... and _you_ rub it in that your DH wore an EPCOT shirt on the birthday of your 2 boys?!?!?
> 
> I mean, I've seen cruel before- but I don't think anything tops this!
> 
> Some people!
> 
> Give no heed to her *Heather*! I know the loneliness..... the complete and utter feelings of desolation and abandonment!  Let's you and I take the high road and just pray that Tricia never has to experience such things in her life!


Thanks for having my back, Karen.  Some people just don't understand the hardships we endure.  



tricia said:


> Oh great Queen of the Cricut.
> 
> Can I ever be forgiven for my insolence?
> 
> Can I do penance or something?
> 
> I promise to thank God every day for being blessed with a Disney Lover.


She may forgive you, but I don't know if I ever can.   



PrincessKell said:


> Heavens to Betsy! Those are all sooooooo fantastic! I love them all.  you amaze me with that stuff!
> 
> I love all my "disney friends" Heck I only have a slim few in "real life" but they are not sewers nor are they Disney fans, so its only natural that I love coming here soooooooo much!


You said "Heavens to Betsy"!  You're too cute!

Awww...



jessica52877 said:


> You'll are distracting me! I am trying to clean, put away fabric and reorganize the legos!
> 
> I have some quotes but then starting quoting too many so I'll come back to those later! I have a question for you crafty photo editing people! I need help!


It CAN be done, I'm sure of it!  Too bad Steph is off to Disney.  She could probably do it pretty easy!  I'd tell you I could try, but I'm supposed to be outside helping Henry build a swingset right now.


----------



## bclydia

PrincessKell said:


> Hi. I just lookd on the Simplicity website and found this one.  Design:   3852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang where is everyone today? Its super duper quiet in here today.



Thanks, I'll go take a look.
Hmmm, wonder how I could enlarge that to a 2X?  
Carla needs  to do some adult patterns!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Crystal; thanks so much for the update on Nicole; we're praying for a healthy mom and baby.

Ya'll have to stop posting cute baby pics for a while; it's making me all broody for another one and DH will tell you that is NOT a good thing


----------



## HeatherSue

Jessica, I was just gazing at everyone's wonderful tags from the tag fairy when I scrolled up to your tagless avatar.  Then, I realized that you and I joined within a month of each other in 2004!  How cool is that? Five years and not tag.  It doesn't seem right, does it?  We really need to say some stupid stuff.  Errr....more stupid stuff, in my case.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks a lot, Heather Sue; I have two tags, so what exactly are you trying to say about me?


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks a lot, Heather Sue; I have two tags, so what exactly are you trying to say about me?



I should rephrase that to _interesting_ stuff! 

I am envious of your tags.  *sigh*


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> I'm afraid of motion sickness!  I've never been on a cruise and they've never appealed to me much!  I like to come and go as I please.  So, I don't know if I'd like it that much.
> 
> I totally understand what you're saying.  When you say "They're my internet friends."  people think you're a little whacky and that they're not "real" friends.  But, you guys are my real friends!  Henry just took a sociology class and he learned that 5 out of 10 marriages occur between people who met online!  So, I guess it's not all that weird that we've become friends!
> 
> 
> You do such a nice job designing these!  I'm sorry if I don't always comment, but I always think they're cool!  I've never done hot fix before.



I wasn't thrilled with the cruises because I found them a bit boring BUT if I had my friends with me I think they would be so much more fun! Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed them but for the price I would rather see other places. Dallas has really been bugging us about a cruise lately though. Who could deny their son the vacation he wants??? 

I also LOVE the hot fix designs but don't think I have commented. I sometimes am in awe that I just stare at them and think how neat! I am a dork!



HeatherSue said:


> I have 5 different 4x4 digital embroidery designs now, if anyone is looking for them!
> 
> I'm so glad you said that!  It bugs me that Henry cried when Tessa was born, but not when Sawyer was born!



I love the little 4x4's They would be perfect for the little ones shirts. It is hard or should I say more annoying to do super small t's.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.



Thank you! Please let her know we'll be praying.



jham said:


> Thanks so much for the update Crystal!  I've been thinking about her.  I had gestational diabetes with Luke and they thought he was close to 10 pounds.  I did not have to have a c-section but it was my hardest labor.  He only turned out to be 8 lbs. 6 oz. but was by far my biggest baby!



WHAT! That little boy was that big! Wow! And how big was Lily? She was SO tiny!



HeatherSue said:


> It CAN be done, I'm sure of it!  Too bad Steph is off to Disney.  She could probably do it pretty easy!  I'd tell you I could try, but I'm supposed to be outside helping Henry build a swingset right now.



I chose a little tikes for a reason. I would have been the one building it with Lin helping! And he would not have been happy! And Dallas was just a year old and he would have been running around while we were trying to get it up.

What did you do with your little one? I want that one for my front side yard! Although I think by now the kids could almost thump it over.



HeatherSue said:


> Jessica, I was just gazing at everyone's wonderful tags from the tag fairy when I scrolled up to your tagless avatar.  Then, I realized that you and I joined within a month of each other in 2004!  How cool is that? Five years and not tag.  It doesn't seem right, does it?  We really need to say some stupid stuff.  Errr....more stupid stuff, in my case.



 I guess I am not *interesting* enough for tag. That is cool! I joined after one of our cruises when some wonderful folks were telling us about it. We sat with a disboarder at dinner but she really didn't go into it. It was some people who were on the same cruise with us a year before. Why did they wait a WHOLE year to tell me! I wish I knew their ID. Hi nice folks who cruised the 3rd week of January always!

Gee, seems like I only quoted Heather! Someone must talk alot!


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


> Jessica, I was just gazing at everyone's wonderful tags from the tag fairy when I scrolled up to your tagless avatar.  Then, I realized that you and I joined within a month of each other in 2004!  How cool is that? Five years and not tag.  It doesn't seem right, does it?  We really need to say some stupid stuff.  Errr....more stupid stuff, in my case.



bwahahah you say the most awesomest things that should be tagged daily! Awesomest? Is that even a word??  I crack myself up.  

FIVE years is a long time to not be tagged! I think you should flag that fairy down like you have a flat tire!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> I should rephrase that to _interesting_ stuff!
> 
> I am envious of your tags.  *sigh*


I have tag envy too!! I have almost 3,000 posts and apparently only I think that I am funny.


----------



## twob4him

jeniamt said:


> I just broke down and bought the Feliz and Vida patterns.  The obsession continues....



Mawhhaaaaaaa! (insert evil laugh!)



HeatherSue said:


> Jessica, I was just gazing at everyone's wonderful tags from the tag fairy when I scrolled up to your tagless avatar.  Then, I realized that you and I joined within a month of each other in 2004!  How cool is that? Five years and not tag.  It doesn't seem right, does it?  We really need to say some stupid stuff.  Errr....more stupid stuff, in my case.



I hate to break it to you but I don't think the tag fairy exists!  

ETA: Look no tag for me......seeee?


----------



## Jennia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I shared this before unfinished.  I finally finished Leo, and dd's Vida:



All of these look fantastic!



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!



That diaper bag looks so great. 



twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


Nice job, and she looks so happy in it, too!


jham said:


> I made Jayden a tunic. I just upsized the pattern from an 11/12 to my guesstimation of a 14/16. She picked the fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!



Love the matching sister outfits, Lily seems to look more grown up in this photo. 



PrincessKell said:


> I made Georgia a sweet little peasant top, but its a little shorter, so I got her a red tank to wear under it. Its super cute. She loves it. I hope to get her to model it tomorrow.


Cute, love this fabric!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Jessica, I was just gazing at everyone's wonderful tags from the tag fairy when I scrolled up to your tagless avatar.  Then, I realized that you and I joined within a month of each other in 2004!  How cool is that? Five years and not tag.  It doesn't seem right, does it?  We really need to say some stupid stuff.  Errr....more stupid stuff, in my case.



Add me to the tagless.  I've been around this place for a LONG time, too!  I guess I'm way to boring to be tagged.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> Add me to the tagless.  I've been around this place for a LONG time, too!  I guess I'm way to boring to be tagged.


You have a tag!! It says Custom Fairy.


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> You have a tag!! It says Custom Fairy.



UM... yea, but I added that myself.  That doesn't count, does it?


----------



## LWatson

Okay I'm jealous of everyone here because I'm craft impared and cant even sew a button on right.  these were all cute stuff for girls.  I now wish I had at least one girl.  Has anyone ever done like a peter pan outfit?


----------



## PrincessKell

LWatson said:


> Okay I'm jealous of everyone here because I'm craft impared and cant even sew a button on right.  these were all cute stuff for girls.  I now wish I had at least one girl.  Has anyone ever done like a peter pan outfit?



Georgia is actually watching "return to neverland" right now. and she wants a Jane dress and a Peter Pan outfit!  I would love to see any Peter Pan outfits too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> I should rephrase that to _interesting_ stuff!
> 
> I am envious of your tags.  *sigh*



I think it's more an issue of quantity than quality LOL.  I don't seem to have a problem finding something to say most of the time


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> UM... yea, but I added that myself.  That doesn't count, does it?


I didn't know you could add them yourself?


----------



## ibesue

So we need to have a tag fairy from the disboutique???  I want a tag too!

Any word from Nicole???  I am thinking of her and hope everything is going well.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ibesue said:


> So we need to have a tag fairy from the disboutique???  I want a tag too!
> 
> Any word from Nicole???  I am thinking of her and hope everything is going well.


It will probably be a day or two before we hear anything. If she has to have the C-Section it may be longer.


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> I didn't know you could add them yourself?



It's not a tag as much as changing the title under your name.  You can do it by changing your profile information.

I thought the tags from the tag fairy were all in a colored font?


----------



## PrincessKell

The tags from the fairy are in different colors. 

So what is everyone doing this weekend? any big plans?? IM gonna sew my little booty off!  I am going to challenge myself this weekend and make something I have never made before, a new pattern... maybe the round neck dress top.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!  





Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.


----------



## karebear1

tricia said:


> Oh great Queen of the Cricut.
> 
> Can I ever be forgiven for my insolence?
> 
> Can I do penance or something?
> 
> I promise to thank God every day for being blessed with a Disney Lover.



Penance can only be done by groveling to the offended and by posting at least 3 worship smilies to me. You only included one.... so... as of right now, YOU'RE STILL ON MY LIST!  (And believe me, you don't want to be on my list! Just ask anyone out there.... they'll tell ya!!!) 




HeatherSue said:


> Rub it in, why dontcha!
> 
> Thanks for having my back, Karen.  Some people just don't understand the hardships we endure.
> 
> 
> She may forgive you, but I don't know if I ever can.



1- I know Heather..... I cried for you when I read that. Really- I did! 

2- I'm there for ya sister....... ALWAYS!

3- Has she groveled to you yet? It was a requirement on my list (see above) in order for me to overlook her insolence.  

4- Really Heather...... forgive her for your own sake (not hers) you'll get an ulcer over it if you don't 




HeatherSue said:


> I am envious of your tags.  *sigh*





jessica52877 said:


> I guess I am not *interesting* enough for tag. That is cool! I joined after one of our cruises when some wonderful folks were telling us about it. We sat with a disboarder at dinner but she really didn't go into it. It was some people who were on the same cruise with us a year before. Why did they wait a WHOLE year to tell me! I wish I knew their ID. Hi nice folks who cruised the 3rd week of January always!
> 
> Gee, seems like I only quoted Heather! Someone must talk alot!



You know ladies....... I don't think it's because you're not interesting or not funny enough to have a tag. It's simply that it's hard to put into just s few words how wonderful you both are. The TF knows all..... and as soon as she can figure out how to write beautiful things about you two beautiful, generous women, she will. Have faith- in good time you'll have a tag- and it will be a magical one!

Jessica-  TOTALLY understand the thing about only quoting Heather- it's a good thing! 




twob4him said:


> I hate to break it to you but I don't think the tag fairy exists!
> 
> ETA: Look no tag for me......seeee?





YOU DID NOT!!!!  Haven't you been told you don't evil of the dead... or the TF???




LWatson said:


> Okay I'm jealous of everyone here because I'm craft impared and cant even sew a button on right.  these were all cute stuff for girls.  I now wish I had at least one girl.  Has anyone ever done like a peter pan outfit?



There's always hope! Give it  a try! there are lots of easy to follow tutorials on page 1 of the thread.


----------



## karebear1

minnievanmom said:


> i had to go to the city for work and stopped into joann's to get some $1 simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match ds and my poly outfits and was having it cut when i looked down and to the right.  Look at what i saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i bought all of it!  And i had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 mccalls patterns at hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but i just had to get the friends of the world.




lucky duck!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> Yes bring your stroller!  You said you were staying at DLH right?  It's really faster to walk than take the monorail.  The monorail no longer goes right up to DLH, you have to walk quite a ways into DTD to get to the stop and then you have to fold your stroller so we usually just walk.  I think we took it once last time (when we stayed at DLH).  You should check out my TR with the big pumpkin photo.  People are very nice.  Did you ever get that puzzle fabric someone posted somewhere that looks just like the autism puzzle?  If not, I'd love to make Hunter an autism puzzle mickey head tee for the trip.  I thought of him when I found the fabric remnant at Hobby Lobby!  You will totally be fine alone with Hunter.  I'm probably going alone with all 4 kids in October and am not worried at all.  Staying at DLH you will never even have to leave Disney property to get to DTD or either park.  Do NOT miss POTC, I love it at Disneyland!  And the Matterhorn since there is nothing like it at DW.  Toon Town is pretty fun there too, and Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin.  OH, and the Nemo submarine ride!  Longest wait in the park but you've got to do it once!  And just for me go to the bakery at Pooh's Thoughtful Spot, is that what that shop's called?  Anyhow it's between the Splash Mountain exit and the Pooh bear ride, can't miss it.  Go eat a Tigger tail and one of the big fat rounded sugar cookies, and maybe some fudge or a carmel apple...My kids love Tarzan's tree house.  Go to the pirate island, formerly known as Tom Sawyer's island.  If Hunter still likes kiddie rides (my kids all still do) The Bug's Life land is fun.  For some reason I love Heimlich's Chew Chew train ride.  It is the slowest tamest thing but I love it.  I could go on and on!  LOVE Disneyland!



I am going to bring the Maclaren because I don't want to leave it at home and then need it.  Hunter is almost ready for the next stroller but we are hoping he gets better with the sensory stuff as he grows a bit.

Thank you!!!!   For the narrative on DL.  I am just nervous about going and not knowing where, how, and when of everything.  But maybe a nice trip to just roll with it will be good.  I will just walk to the park if it is easier.  

Hunter would just love a T-shirt.  I made one on a very stretchy shirt for me and there were holes from the applique.  That is when I learned you can't applique on stretch.  I never went back to make another.  Thank you so much for thinking of him.  

Did you see what I got at JoAnn's?  I am going to read your TR after dinner.  I can't wait just over 1 month.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> You'll are distracting me! I am trying to clean, put away fabric and reorganize the legos!
> 
> I have some quotes but then starting quoting too many so I'll come back to those later! I have a question for you crafty photo editing people! I need help!
> 
> I need this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together so the 3 of us are in one picture. Any chance of that happening?? I don't have one picture of all 3 of us from that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one cropped if that is more helpful.
> 
> Any chances of that happening?



Hey Jessia - Im no expert, but I had fun trying!! Im sure someone else will come up with a better version for you, but at least this might wet your whistle???


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy,

That's really very good.  WTG!


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.



What a GREAT find!!! YAY APRIL!!!!

Hey  Jeanne -JHAM - can you share your recipe to increase the size of the tunic????


----------



## jessica52877

LWatson said:


> Okay I'm jealous of everyone here because I'm craft impared and cant even sew a button on right.  these were all cute stuff for girls.  I now wish I had at least one girl.  Has anyone ever done like a peter pan outfit?



Peter pan as in an actual Peter Pan outfit or as in an outfit with PP on it?

I was going to take this opportunity to post a cute picture of Dallas but I can't find the darn thing! So, I'll post a picture of some overalls I made around midnight the night before we left! I was getting a wee bit tired and just ended up drawing on the rest! 











It didn't turn out to be such a


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> You know ladies....... I don't think it's because you're not interesting or not funny enough to have a tag. It's simply that it's hard to put into just s few words how wonderful you both are. The TF knows all..... and as soon as she can figure out how to write beautiful things about you two beautiful, generous women, she will. Have faith- in good time you'll have a tag- and it will be a magical one!
> 
> Jessica-  TOTALLY understand the thing about only quoting Heather- it's a good thing!



That must be it! Oh wise Queen of Cricut you ARE so wise! 

And see, I can follow directions!



billwendy said:


> Hey Jessia - Im no expert, but I had fun trying!! Im sure someone else will come up with a better version for you, but at least this might wet your whistle???



OH MY! How in the world did you do that! That is AWESOME! I really want to be that good! Did you use whatever program everyone uses! WOW!

THANKS!

I think the tag fairy doesn't like to sew! She must not be very crafty! 
Actually, hasn't it been quite a while since she has been around?


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> I have pictures to share of the custom I made DD for the aquarium too. I'm just wiped out. The "menopause" pills are making me feel drained all day long. It is the strangest feeling. I don't know how to describe it. I sure hope it works, and gets rid of my pelvic pain. I can put up with feeling icky for a while.
> Okay off to go and finish the Tink/fairy dress maybe... I keep sitting down to sew on it, and my brain just can't think of how to sew. I hope I am not losing my mind!


 I hope you feel like yourself again soon. 



emcreative said:


> Aww shucks, thanks
> 
> Actually I was kinda getting worried I was bugging everyone being here, especially posting stuff that I don't sew.  But I love hanging out and seeing everyone's creativity. You've given me SO many ideas I never would have had otherwise.  Y'all even gave me the courage to sign up for Sewing 101 and face my fears!
> 
> So if you don't mind this annoying little sister hanging around, thank YOU!



I love the designs you are posting!!! Please keep it up! Is there any chance we could talk you into putting them into the Group Photobucket account? Pretty please??



Pierce98 said:


> I have been through all the posts. It's been wonderful. I would like to participate with you. Hope you guys would help me in this.
> Thanks in advance.


  !!!  Tell us a little about yourself! 


emcreative said:


> Thanks a bunch.  No, I don't sell them.  I'm kicking around the idea of maybe selling the patterns eventually (for a tiny price), but I would never be up to placing all the studs/crystals.  My Lupus/Fibro achy fingers would scream in protest!
> 
> 
> So ladies (and gent) here is my only project of today for our trip.  These are Ferb's shorts for the Hoop de Doo.  I didn't put them on him as he can't stand on his own yet, and I wouldn't be able to show his cute face anyway.




So cute!!! 


Stephres said:


> I love that Lydia recognized my house, sweet girl. I also LOVE that she is wearing Megan's Tink outfit in your Disney pictures. I loved that outfit, Megan wore it to meet her kindergarten teacher so she would know that she is fancy!



Lydia LOVED every outfit you sent us! I was excited that she she had customs to wear even though I dropped the ball on that front! I thought she looked so cute in the Tink! When we went to Epcot she wore the Friend's Around the World outfit and didn't want to change into her Marie dress for France, I had to BRIBE her with ice cream! She just wanted to wear your outfit, it was so cute!  



HeatherSue said:


> He had you at "Ring of Fire", didn't he? That's when I first took notice.  That jacket was SOOOO cool!
> 
> Yes, learn to use your machine!  If you bring it to my house, or to mom's, I will try and show you how to use it.  I'd like to teach you something for a change!



Yep, it was "Ring of Fire"! I LOVED how he sang that!

Are you kidding me?? You can do anything! What have I taught you!? It's sweet of you to say though!  



HeatherSue said:


> What an awesome idea!!!! I love them!  I have a soft spot in my heart for that Fox.  Henry wore the same Fox t-shirt the day both of our kids were born.
> 
> Tessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer:



You made me cry again!!!




HeatherSue said:


> I love how you describe a shirt with skull looking things and hearts pierced with a sword as a "sweet little peasant top".  I do think it's really cool, though!  Very Georgia!



I thought the same thing when I saw the top!! I had to giggle a little! 


HeatherSue said:


> I have 5 different 4x4 digital embroidery designs now, if anyone is looking for them!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you said that!  It bugs me that Henry cried when Tessa was born, but not when Sawyer was born!
> 
> I was afraid that fabric would be hard to work with!  It's kind of thin and really stretchy!



I don't even remember if Brian cried for any of them! I also don't remember what shirt he was wearing. You guys are good! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.



Thank you so much Crystal! I pray everything is ok with Nicole and the baby. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Tim held him because I was afraid I would drop him, and Tim just kept telling him "you are safe now...we will take care of you"  ugh...still get me.



Oh KIM! That is soo sweet, it got me! 




karebear1 said:


> Oh............. just how insensitive can you be???  The hours and YEARS that Heather has cried because Henry is a Disney HATER.... and _you_ rub it in that your DH wore an EPCOT shirt on the birthday of your 2 boys?!?!?
> 
> I mean, I've seen cruel before- but I don't think anything tops this!
> 
> Some people!
> 
> Give no heed to her *Heather*! I know the loneliness..... the complete and utter feelings of desolation and abandonment!  Let's you and I take the high road and just pray that Tricia never has to experience such things in her life!



I think she must also beg forgiveness from the big sister too. I will be awaiting the groveling...




ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks a lot, Heather Sue; I have two tags, so what exactly are you trying to say about me?






jessica52877 said:


> I guess I am not *interesting* enough for tag. That is cool! I joined after one of our cruises when some wonderful folks were telling us about it. We sat with a disboarder at dinner but she really didn't go into it. It was some people who were on the same cruise with us a year before. Why did they wait a WHOLE year to tell me! I wish I knew their ID. Hi nice folks who cruised the 3rd week of January always!
> 
> Gee, seems like I only quoted Heather! Someone must talk alot!



That is so cool you met Disers on a cruise and came over here! I learned about the Dis from a lady on one of the other boards I was on, Mycoupons. I emailed her for quite awhile then lost track. Anyone know a Shelly Milligan?? 



twob4him said:


> I hate to break it to you but I don't think the tag fairy exists!



Oh you UNBELIEVERS!!!! You are just JEALOUS! 



LWatson said:


> Okay I'm jealous of everyone here because I'm craft impared and cant even sew a button on right.  these were all cute stuff for girls.  I now wish I had at least one girl.  Has anyone ever done like a peter pan outfit?



I know I've seen some Peter Pan costumes, but I don't know who did them. Heather did a very cool Peter Pan sihouette shirt. 




MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.



Spill it!! What kind of deal did you get, we can take it! 



billwendy said:


> Hey Jessia - Im no expert, but I had fun trying!! Im sure someone else will come up with a better version for you, but at least this might wet your whistle???



That looks really good!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It was on clearance since it is discontinued!  I got it for $3.00 a yard.  But I had a coupon for 10% off but then sales tax at 6% so I am calling it $3.00 a yard.  

I am going to SLC on June 7th and plan to check the JoAnn's there if anyone wants some.


----------



## jham

PrincessKell said:


> The tags from the fairy are in different colors.
> 
> So what is everyone doing this weekend? any big plans?? IM gonna sew my little booty off! I am going to challenge myself this weekend and make something I have never made before, a new pattern... maybe the round neck dress top.


 
I'm gearing up for a fun-filled weekend of cleaning house and yardwork!  But DH will be helping and he hasn't had time to do much since he started school like 2 1/2 years ago so I finally will have some help! Our city has curbside junk pickup on Tuesday so we get to haul all our junk out to the curb. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns. I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right. Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it! And I had a 10% off coupon. I won't even say how cheap this was to buy. I was jumping up and down by the cutting table. I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric. I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.


 
Great find April! I was running errands in another part of town the other day and found a ton of cool fabrics at a Bernina store, including the old red version of this fabric! I'll post some photos of some of my cool finds when my darling daughter is not sitting on the arm of my chair waiting to kick me off the computer. (She is amused reading this, okay now she's totally laughing.)












MinnieVanMom said:


> I am going to bring the Maclaren because I don't want to leave it at home and then need it. Hunter is almost ready for the next stroller but we are hoping he gets better with the sensory stuff as he grows a bit.
> 
> Thank you!!!! For the narrative on DL. I am just nervous about going and not knowing where, how, and when of everything. But maybe a nice trip to just roll with it will be good. I will just walk to the park if it is easier.
> 
> Hunter would just love a T-shirt. I made one on a very stretchy shirt for me and there were holes from the applique. That is when I learned you can't applique on stretch. I never went back to make another. Thank you so much for thinking of him.
> 
> Did you see what I got at JoAnn's? I am going to read your TR after dinner. I can't wait just over 1 month.


 
PM me your address and Hunter's tee shirt size please! 



billwendy said:


> What a GREAT find!!! YAY APRIL!!!!
> 
> Hey Jeanne -JHAM - can you share your recipe to increase the size of the tunic????


 
I just printed the size 11/12 and then copied each piece on my printer increasing the size by 5%. On the bigger pattern pieces I put them in the copier sideways and then flipped it around and copied the other side and then taped the 2 copies together. I think it is at least a 14/16 size.


----------



## emcreative

Just a quick /wave as I drive by.  Not feeling my best today.  If I missed something important aimed in my direction please PM, hoping to be back to my normal tomorrow.


----------



## HeatherSue

PrincessKell said:


> bwahahah you say the most awesomest things that should be tagged daily! Awesomest? Is that even a word??  I crack myself up.
> 
> FIVE years is a long time to not be tagged! I think you should flag that fairy down like you have a flat tire!


Awesomest is most definitely a word!  However, the correct term is "cracky myself up".   

To be fair to the tag fairy, I did change my username almost 2 years ago.  So, my 2400 posts are since then! But, I joined as hkite in 2004. Then, I changed it when I realized "Huh-Kite" sounds like you're trying to hack up a lugey. KWIM?



jessica52877 said:


> I chose a little tikes for a reason. I would have been the one building it with Lin helping! And he would not have been happy! And Dallas was just a year old and he would have been running around while we were trying to get it up.
> 
> What did you do with your little one? I want that one for my front side yard! Although I think by now the kids could almost thump it over.
> 
> Gee, seems like I only quoted Heather! Someone must talk alot!


We still have the other swingset.  But, I plan to sell it on craigslist.  Henry is awesome!! He is building this swingset just from a little drawing I did!  No plans, no kit!  I guess I should wait until he's done to say that for sure, though!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have tag envy too!! I have almost 3,000 posts and apparently only I think that I am funny.


Aww...



twob4him said:


> I hate to break it to you but I don't think the tag fairy exists!
> 
> ETA: Look no tag for me......seeee?


Bite your tongue!!  



revrob said:


> Add me to the tagless.  I've been around this place for a LONG time, too!  I guess I'm way to boring to be tagged.


You have been on here forever!  I never realized that before! Maybe you'll get a tag for your 10th anniversary!



LWatson said:


> Okay I'm jealous of everyone here because I'm craft impared and cant even sew a button on right.  these were all cute stuff for girls.  I now wish I had at least one girl.  Has anyone ever done like a peter pan outfit?


!!!  I couldn't sew before I found this thread.  So, there is hope for you!  I have an applique tutorial in the first post of this thread that might help a beginner like you.  I made this Peter Pan shirt. It was a pretty simple applique:







ireland_nicole said:


> I think it's more an issue of quantity than quality LOL.  I don't seem to have a problem finding something to say most of the time


Unfortunately, neither do I!



PrincessKell said:


> So what is everyone doing this weekend? any big plans?? IM gonna sew my little booty off!  I am going to challenge myself this weekend and make something I have never made before, a new pattern... maybe the round neck dress top.


We'll be building an awesome swingset all weekend!  I think I'm more excited about it than the kids!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!


SCORE!!!!



karebear1 said:


> Penance can only be done by groveling to the offended and by posting at least 3 worship smilies to me. You only included one.... so... as of right now, YOU'RE STILL ON MY LIST!  (And believe me, you don't want to be on my list! Just ask anyone out there.... they'll tell ya!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I know Heather..... I cried for you when I read that. Really- I did!
> 
> 2- I'm there for ya sister....... ALWAYS!
> 
> 3- Has she groveled to you yet? It was a requirement on my list (see above) in order for me to overlook her insolence.
> 
> 4- Really Heather...... forgive her for your own sake (not hers) you'll get an ulcer over it if you don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know ladies....... I don't think it's because you're not interesting or not funny enough to have a tag. It's simply that it's hard to put into just s few words how wonderful you both are. The TF knows all..... and as soon as she can figure out how to write beautiful things about you two beautiful, generous women, she will. Have faith- in good time you'll have a tag- and it will be a magical one!
> 
> Jessica-  TOTALLY understand the thing about only quoting Heather- it's a good thing!


You always cracky me up, Karen!  

Awww....you guys make me feel all special and stuff.



billwendy said:


>


Wow, Wendy!! I am very impressed! I would never know she wasn't originally in that picture!



teresajoy said:


> Are you kidding me?? You can do anything! What have I taught you!? It's sweet of you to say though!


You're always teaching me how to do stuff!  I feel like an idiot on the computer next to you! 

I'm so glad you're back!  



emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I drive by.  Not feeling my best today.  If I missed something important aimed in my direction please PM, hoping to be back to my normal tomorrow.



I'm sorry you're not feeling so well. I just noticed that you're from Michigan!  I'll have to PM you!  I might have noticed it before, but I don't remember squat!


----------



## livndisney

Hey HeatherSue.....


I heard the tag fairy only likes people who like American Girl dolls.........


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue - it was HIM I added to the picture - !!!

Im not the greatest at it, but I do like to have fun - I made some  funny pictures for Christmas gifts a few years ago - my older nephew as luke skywalker, my neice and her grandmother in the princess diaries movie poster - things like that!! its funny to see peoples reactions to those things!!

We are headed down the beach tomorrow am - my step sister is coming in from  Austin with her hubby - their plane is delayed until 2:30am!!!!!! My mom and her hubby will pick them up and drive down to the shore - prob get there around 4am!!!!!!! sounds crazy to me!!! 

Yesterday I sent my Tim a pair of Walle flip flops - he called today to tell me he slept in them last night - I love that little guy


----------



## twob4him

Grrrrrr....I ordered a bunch of stuff for a project from Joann's online. I have been waiting all week for a big package to arrive on my front porch. Today I get an email from them (a week later) saying that 4 of the things I ordered are now unavailable but the are shipping the rest. ARggggg  I can't do the project without everything....so now when it does arrive I gotta send it all back! 

Reminds me of the airlines who overbook their flights! 


 On a happier note...I updated my blog! Its the dance recital one!

http://cathy-afewofmyfavoritethings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tracie

Be careful when you wish for a tag.  Look at mine.  I made a comment about being bad for making fun of people who wanted to police others, while on vacation, for pool hopping and using old mugs and ended up with a tag.

Tracie


----------



## mrsmiller

some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)

made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!






size 2t











pillow case for an older girls (size 14)





this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!

























I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot

on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks 

Crystal, April, Michelle, Kim....:




Linnette


----------



## twob4him

Linette - You have been BUSY!!!! Great job on all of those pretty outfits! Hugs for you during this trying time



Stop the presses!!! You can design your own fabric: 

OK, I found this tonight...apparently this company will print your designs on fabric (cotton quilting)....its pricey $18/yd  but good if you can't find what you are looking for...does anyone know anything more about this company?

http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> Linette - You have been BUSY!!!! Great job on all of those pretty outfits! Hugs for you during this trying time
> 
> 
> 
> Stop the presses!!! You can design your own fabric:
> 
> OK, I found this tonight...apparently this company will print your designs on fabric (cotton quilting)....its pricey $18/yd  but good if you can't find what you are looking for...does anyone know anything more about this company?
> 
> http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome



Wow that looks interesting.... and I've been searching like crazy trying to find a made up fabric I have in my head. I want a certain color combo with crowns and princessy things to go on DD's princess dress I have been working on. I wonder if I could make the design.... I've never used photoshop, but maybe I can give it a try. I just noticed they are located like 30 mins from my house, I wonder if they have a store front I could go to.


----------



## ibesue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.



WOW you were lucky!!!!  I haven't seen that one in the store in over a year!



emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I drive by.  Not feeling my best today.  If I missed something important aimed in my direction please PM, hoping to be back to my normal tomorrow.



Hopefully you are feeling better soon!



mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> Linnette



You have been very busy in your depression.  When I am sad, I can't sew.  All I do then is hang out on the computer...
 to you.  I will continue to keep you in my prayers.  Hope the boys are well soon.



twob4him said:


> Stop the presses!!! You can design your own fabric:
> 
> OK, I found this tonight...apparently this company will print your designs on fabric (cotton quilting)....its pricey $18/yd  but good if you can't find what you are looking for...does anyone know anything more about this company?
> 
> http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome



Very interesting!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> You're always teaching me how to do stuff!  I feel like an idiot on the computer next to you!


YOU taught ME to use the computer though! You are NEVER an idiot! 



livndisney said:


> Hey HeatherSue.....
> 
> 
> I heard the tag fairy only likes people who like American Girl dolls.........


OK, THAT was a good one! 



mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette! Hey sweetheart, I hope the boys get better really soon, and that yo u don't get sick! I'm sorry you have been depressed. 

These outfits are so cute!!! What talent you have!


----------



## PrincessKell

jessica52877 said:


> Peter pan as in an actual Peter Pan outfit or as in an outfit with PP on it?
> 
> I was going to take this opportunity to post a cute picture of Dallas but I can't find the darn thing! So, I'll post a picture of some overalls I made around midnight the night before we left! I was getting a wee bit tired and just ended up drawing on the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be such a



OK... I so totally love those! Love the map! 



jessica52877 said:


> I think the tag fairy doesn't like to sew! She must not be very crafty!
> Actually, hasn't it been quite a while since she has been around?


 hehe that is what my tag is for, sewing. 



emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I drive by.  Not feeling my best today.  If I missed something important aimed in my direction please PM, hoping to be back to my normal tomorrow.



Bummer, I hope you don't get sick, and you start to feel better soon! 



mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette you always amaze me with your endless remarkable sewing skills! I hope those babies of yours get better, and no trips to the ER for you.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> Hey HeatherSue.....
> 
> 
> I heard the tag fairy only likes people who like American Girl dolls.........


But I absolutely adore AG dolls and I still don't have a tag. I think I am going to just make my own, but I can't think of anything clever.


----------



## pixeegrl

mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Aw...dresses are adorable but I really hope the kiddos get better and quick!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.


Thanks for the update I will be parying for her and the little one!



jessica52877 said:


> Peter pan as in an actual Peter Pan outfit or as in an outfit with PP on it?
> 
> I was going to take this opportunity to post a cute picture of Dallas but I can't find the darn thing! So, I'll post a picture of some overalls I made around midnight the night before we left! I was getting a wee bit tired and just ended up drawing on the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be such a


I love that little outfit!  



emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I drive by.  Not feeling my best today.  If I missed something important aimed in my direction please PM, hoping to be back to my normal tomorrow.


Feel better


HeatherSue said:


> To be fair to the tag fairy, I did change my username almost 2 years ago.  So, my 2400 posts are since then! But, I joined as hkite in 2004. Then, I changed it when I realized "Huh-Kite" sounds like you're trying to hack up a lugey. KWIM?
> 
> 
> We still have the other swingset.  But, I plan to sell it on craigslist.  Henry is awesome!! He is building this swingset just from a little drawing I did!  No plans, no kit!  I guess I should wait until he's done to say that for sure, though!
> 
> 
> !!!  I couldn't sew before I found this thread.  So, there is hope for you!  I have an applique tutorial in the first post of this thread that might help a beginner like you.  I made this Peter Pan shirt. It was a pretty simple applique:


Not tagged here either!
Ok I am terribly jealous of the swing set!  I have wanted a swing set for the kids since they were babies!  When ever I bring it up to George he says take them to the park!    My girlfriend has actually gotten 3 off craigslist for FREE all she had to do is remove them and bring them to her house.  So when I mentioned trying that to George at 1st he said fine but now he keeps saying we don't have the room!  YES WE DO!  We don't have a large yard like we did in GA but if can fit a swing set.  UGH!   My poor kids have junk toys for the yard and get board because all their friends have these cool toys in the yard and well G thinks go to the park!  Next time he wants a new computer maybe I will tell him to use the one at the library!  Ok Vent over..

Look how cute Sawyer is!



livndisney said:


> Hey HeatherSue.....
> 
> 
> I heard the tag fairy only likes people who like American Girl dolls.........


 Did you hear there is a new AG doll coming out??????  Her name is Rebbecca I believe she is supposed to be a Russian Jewish girl living in NYC around 1914.
I told my mom about her and she is so excited since her family is from NYC and was a Russian Jew.  So I think when we go to the Atlanta location in June I may get my mom the little version of her.  I am sure my mom will try to convince Nicole she needs her like I did with Molly since Molly looked just like I did as a kid.  Nik being Nik she of course HATES Molly  So we shall see.  
It is sad when my mom and I are also planning what outfits to wear to lunch at AG in Atlanta!  I am making Nik and dress  and my mom LOVE Polka dots so she is going to wear them to match Nik and well she joked she has this black and white striped **** for me since I am always the one doing the opposite of what she says it would fit for them to be in dots and me to be in stripes. Nice MOM!  
Poor Kyle will have to sit through AG again.


mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected:: or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> Crystal, April, Michelle, Kim....:
> 
> Linnette


 Hang in there!  Sorry about the sick kiddos.  I was just there!  Kyle was sick for one week with fevers like that then just as he was about to be let back in school Nik got  it so she was out for a week then last week m loving sharing kids gave it to me!  The ped laughed when the school called it the swine flue  but some sort of flue or bug was certainly going around!  
The outfits are great I love them all.  Especialy the pillow case dress!


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> Did you hear there is a new AG doll coming out??????  Her name is Rebbecca I believe she is supposed to be a Russian Jewish girl living in NYC around 1914.
> I told my mom about her and she is so excited since her family is from NYC and was a Russian Jew.  So I think when we go to the Atlanta location in June I may get my mom the little version of her.  I am sure my mom will try to convince Nicole she needs her like I did with Molly since Molly looked just like I did as a kid.  Nik being Nik she of course HATES Molly  So we shall see.
> It is sad when my mom and I are also planning what outfits to wear to lunch at AG in Atlanta!  I am making Nik and dress  and my mom LOVE Polka dots so she is going to wear them to match Nik and well she joked she has this black and white striped **** for me since I am always the one doing the opposite of what she says it would fit for them to be in dots and me to be in stripes. Nice MOM!
> Poor Kyle will have to sit through AG again.
> 
> !



Sneak peeks of the new doll have been reported at barnes and noble online. Lots of people on my AG board are excited , but so far I have no plans to buy her. I DO want to get to AG Atanta. I had Molly years ago and just got my third doll. Morgan has 2 plus the bitty twins


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> Hey HeatherSue.....
> 
> 
> I heard the tag fairy only likes people who like American Girl dolls.........


You know I've had a traumatic doll experience.  Don't make me post the picture of the ugly doll for yah.  You don't want that!



billwendy said:


> HeatherSue - it was HIM I added to the picture - !!!


See, you're just too good!



twob4him said:


> Grrrrrr....I ordered a bunch of stuff for a project from Joann's online. I have been waiting all week for a big package to arrive on my front porch. Today I get an email from them (a week later) saying that 4 of the things I ordered are now unavailable but the are shipping the rest. ARggggg  I can't do the project without everything....so now when it does arrive I gotta send it all back! Reminds me of the airlines who overbook their flights!
> 
> On a happier note...I updated my blog! Its the dance recital one!
> 
> http://cathy-afewofmyfavoritethings.blogspot.com/


The girls looked so cute in their Minnie costumes!  I loved seeing all the little Minnies up on stage!  I tried to comment on your blog, but it wouldn't let me.  



Tracie said:


> Be careful when you wish for a tag.  Look at mine.  I made a comment about being bad for making fun of people who wanted to police others, while on vacation, for pool hopping and using old mugs and ended up with a tag.
> 
> Tracie


I've always thought your tag was very funny!



mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!:
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!


I'm so sorry you've been depressed and that his case isn't going well.  

You've made some beautiful outfits recently!



twob4him said:


> Stop the presses!!! You can design your own fabric:
> 
> OK, I found this tonight...apparently this company will print your designs on fabric (cotton quilting)....its pricey $18/yd  but good if you can't find what you are looking for...does anyone know anything more about this company?
> 
> http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome



How cool is that?  If you had something really unique that you wanted, the price isn't TOO outrageous.


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Sneak peeks of the new doll have been reported at barnes and noble online. Lots of people on my AG board are excited , but so far I have no plans to buy her. I DO want to get to AG Atlanta. I had Molly years ago and just got my third doll. Morgan has 2 plus the bitty twins


See my mom NEVER has plans on buying Nik a new one but some how she ended up with 8
I have a little Molly.  I need to find that old picture of me with the braids on the side and the hula skirt and glasses when Nik saw it she couldn't believe I was Molly!  
Off to check Barnes and Noble on line!  The only thing I saw about her was a blurb no pictures!

 I just saw her picture she is adorable!!!!!  Silly me showed Nik and now she wants her!  She said they finally made her look different!  .  Now I am really excited to go to AG in Atlanta!  My mom is in so much trouble!


----------



## Twins+2more

Linnette, sorry to hear that the boys are sick.  I continue to pray for your family.  Love the new customs...the girls are so excited about them.  Keep your head up and know that God will only give you what you can handle and that he sometimess tears us down so that he can rebuild us twice as strong.


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> Crystal, April, Michelle, Kim....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette




WOW!  I'm always amazed at how quickly you are able to sew!  I love all of your new creations!

I'm sorry you've not been feeling well and that things are difficult for your family right now.  I'll be praying for you all.  I sure hope your boys get to feeling better without having to go to the emergency room!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

twob4him said:


> Linette - You have been BUSY!!!! Great job on all of those pretty outfits! Hugs for you during this trying time
> 
> 
> 
> Stop the presses!!! You can design your own fabric:
> 
> OK, I found this tonight...apparently this company will print your designs on fabric (cotton quilting)....its pricey $18/yd  but good if you can't find what you are looking for...does anyone know anything more about this company?
> 
> http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome



What's really funny...they are in my old home town...never knew they were there!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Rub it in, why dontcha!
> 
> 
> Thanks for having my back, Karen.  Some people just don't understand the hardships we endure.
> 
> 
> She may forgive you, but I don't know if I ever can.



OMG, I didn't realize until I was away from the computer last night that I had forgotten to beg your forgiveness.  So here I am, first thing Saturday morning, asking if I can ever be forgiven. 

And this is for you oh Cricut Queen.  


revrob said:


> Add me to the tagless.  I've been around this place for a LONG time, too!  I guess I'm way to boring to be tagged.



Look at my tag.  I'm so boring even my tag says so.  I think I have been around almost as long as you and have less than 600 posts.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.



Very cool. 



jessica52877 said:


> Peter pan as in an actual Peter Pan outfit or as in an outfit with PP on it?
> 
> I was going to take this opportunity to post a cute picture of Dallas but I can't find the darn thing! So, I'll post a picture of some overalls I made around midnight the night before we left! I was getting a wee bit tired and just ended up drawing on the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be such a



Cute.  My boys were always more into Hook.  They like the bad guys.  What can I say? 



mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> Crystal, April, Michelle, Kim....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



WOW, Linette.  Beautiful as always.  Hope the boys get better soon.  Emergency visits are never any fun.


----------



## HeatherSue

Where is everyone?  I guess they all have plans for the weekend!  I am just doing a little digitizing while Henry mows the lawn.  Then, we'll work on the swingset for a while. 



tricia said:


> OMG, I didn't realize until I was away from the computer last night that I had forgotten to beg your forgiveness.  So here I am, first thing Saturday morning, asking if I can ever be forgiven.
> 
> And this is for you oh Cricut Queen.
> 
> 
> Look at my tag.  I'm so boring even my tag says so.  I think I have been around almost as long as you and have less than 600 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute.  My boys were always more into Hook.  They like the bad guys.  What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, Linette.  Beautiful as always.  Hope the boys get better soon.  Emergency visits are never any fun.



All is forgiven, my dear!  You may rise.  I have to say that my husband is pretty much perfect, besides the whole Disney-hating thing.  So, I can't complain too much! 

I never noticed your tag- too funny!


----------



## sheridee32

bclydia said:


> Got a question for y'all...
> Does anyone know of an adult size pattern for a bowling shirt?  with plus sizes?
> I thought if I could find one, I'd use Carla's method (which rocks!) and make dh some shirts to match Matthew.  There isn't anything Matthew likes more than matching Daddy.



I have a mans shirt pattern that is a bowling shirt actually I have gotten mcalls and simplicity in that pattern and goes to a 2x I belive and I think someone has patterns on sale this weekend


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I have made a few including a version of HeatherSue's adorable applique.

My DS loves Peter Pan and Captain Hook

Costumes










Captain Hook Costume





Applique






www.stitchintime.com has some really great machine appliques that I think I will use for my next  Peter Pan outfit for Ethan


----------



## paysensmom

I was working with someone on Etsy to make a dress for my daughter for her dinner with the princesses at Akershus.
  Well, after we discussed the style and everything, I accepted the bid. Then she replies telling me the fabric I wanted is gone, but she can do it with some others. and sent me  a picture. 

  Well, the reason I accepted HER bid was becuase I fell in love with the print and so did my daughter. I am so upset now. I don't even know what to do. 

  I really wanted her to have a special dress for that dinner, she doenst even know we are going. 
  I cant even try to find some fabric and make it myself because I dont know how! I have been working on one for her for the animal kingdom for a week now! I will be lucky to finish that one before we leave on June 5th!!

  I wanted her to have a special dress that was made nicely, now I am just so upset.
Sorry to vent, thought you all may have some ideas for me, you are always so helpful and creative. 
thanks for listening


----------



## PrincessKell

Wow...My kiddo actually let me sleep in. However, I did wake up to the theme song to Mickey Mouse Club house instead of on my own. hahaha  But that is ok, she waited a WHOLE 20 minutes in bed before turning on the tv. What a sweet Peach she is. She had a mini breakfast so I could wake up a bit and now is BEGGING me for the real deal. Our special breakfast when she is home on the weekends with me...... Mickey mouse pancakes.   I never get old making those things. I even make them for myself when she isn't here. My room mate commented once on it, and thought I was a bit silly for making them when there was no kids in the house. bwahahahahaha yeah needless to say she isn't a big Disney Fan. 

Well Im gonna start my day, breakfast, shower, sew! OH and we are tackling Georgia's room today. I have been putting it off for WEEKS.


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> I was working with someone on Etsy to make a dress for my daughter for her dinner with the princesses at Akershus.
> Well, after we discussed the style and everything, I accepted the bid. Then she replies telling me the fabric I wanted is gone, but she can do it with some others. and sent me  a picture.
> 
> Well, the reason I accepted HER bid was becuase I fell in love with the print and so did my daughter. I am so upset now. I don't even know what to do.
> 
> I really wanted her to have a special dress for that dinner, she doenst even know we are going.
> I cant even try to find some fabric and make it myself because I dont know how! I have been working on one for her for the animal kingdom for a week now! I will be lucky to finish that one before we leave on June 5th!!
> 
> I wanted her to have a special dress that was made nicely, now I am just so upset.
> Sorry to vent, thought you all may have some ideas for me, you are always so helpful and creative.
> thanks for listening



I don't know how many ideas I have vs I am a bit confused! She listed it and you accepted then she didn't have the fabric???   What fabric was it? Can you get the fabric for her, send it to her and she deduct the price you paid for it (I am sure that won't go over well, but....). Sometimes things happen but I would think if the fabric can be found all is not lost. Assuming she just really doesn't have the fabric, although I have had to order plenty of fabric before on ebay for 2x the price!

Post a picture and we'll see if we can't help you out!


----------



## ibesue

Tinka_Belle said:


> But I absolutely adore AG dolls and I still don't have a tag. I think I am going to just make my own, but I can't think of anything clever.



I LOVE AG dolls too!  I have even been to 2 AGP stores!  When son in law graduated from boot camp, we flew into Chicago, got our rental car and headed straight to the American Girl Place!!!  DH was thrilled of course, but Kadie, her mom & I had a great time!



minnie2 said:


> Did you hear there is a new AG doll coming out??????  Her name is Rebbecca I believe she is supposed to be a Russian Jewish girl living in NYC around 1914.
> I told my mom about her and she is so excited since her family is from NYC and was a Russian Jew.  So I think when we go to the Atlanta location in June I may get my mom the little version of her.  I am sure my mom will try to convince Nicole she needs her like I did with Molly since Molly looked just like I did as a kid.  Nik being Nik she of course HATES Molly  So we shall see.
> It is sad when my mom and I are also planning what outfits to wear to lunch at AG in Atlanta!  I am making Nik and dress  and my mom LOVE Polka dots so she is going to wear them to match Nik and well she joked she has this black and white striped **** for me since I am always the one doing the opposite of what she says it would fit for them to be in dots and me to be in stripes. Nice MOM!
> Poor Kyle will have to sit through AG again.



I have seen pictures of her on a couple of boards.  I will try to remember which boards...  I am like you, I would be planning the entire trip to AGP.  I haven't been in a while, maybe it is time to have Kadie come visit so we can go!  



paysensmom said:


> I was working with someone on Etsy to make a dress for my daughter for her dinner with the princesses at Akershus.
> Well, after we discussed the style and everything, I accepted the bid. Then she replies telling me the fabric I wanted is gone, but she can do it with some others. and sent me  a picture.
> 
> Well, the reason I accepted HER bid was becuase I fell in love with the print and so did my daughter. I am so upset now. I don't even know what to do.
> 
> I really wanted her to have a special dress for that dinner, she doenst even know we are going.
> I cant even try to find some fabric and make it myself because I dont know how! I have been working on one for her for the animal kingdom for a week now! I will be lucky to finish that one before we leave on June 5th!!
> 
> I wanted her to have a special dress that was made nicely, now I am just so upset.
> Sorry to vent, thought you all may have some ideas for me, you are always so helpful and creative.
> thanks for listening



What was the fabric?  Maybe someone here has it?  I know there is a fabric swap board too, maybe they will have it?



HeatherSue said:


> Where is everyone?  I guess they all have plans for the weekend!  I am just doing a little digitizing while Henry mows the lawn.  Then, we'll work on the swingset for a while.



How cool about the swing set!!!  Don't forget to take pictures!   I am going to be sewing this weekend.  I was hoping for a little spring cleaning around the house with DH but he made other plans.    He knew if he didn't make plans I would have stuff for him!  But he is planning on lots of BBQing this weekend, so that is good!


----------



## Jennia

mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Everything you've made is gorgeous, as always! Sorry you have some sickies at your house, hopefully they get well soon! *hugs* 



minnie2 said:


> See my mom NEVER has plans on buying Nik a new one but some how she ended up with 8
> I have a little Molly.  I need to find that old picture of me with the braids on the side and the hula skirt and glasses when Nik saw it she couldn't believe I was Molly!
> Off to check Barnes and Noble on line!  The only thing I saw about her was a blurb no pictures!
> 
> I just saw her picture she is adorable!!!!!  Silly me showed Nik and now she wants her!  She said they finally made her look different!  .  Now I am really excited to go to AG in Atlanta!  My mom is in so much trouble!



We're definitely getting Rebecca (I'm Jewish and always wanted a Jewish AG growing up, so I guess now I'll have to live vicariously  through my daughter lol). I think she's really pretty, and it sounds like she'll have some really neat clothes and accessories. She comes out May 31, so not too much longer.


----------



## Jajone

emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...


Thank you! Now I just have to be brave enough to try it.


----------



## mirandag819

Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.


----------



## ibesue

mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.



Very, very cute!!  What a great idea for a party!


----------



## livndisney

mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.



Adorable!
I am so GLAD I am not the only one with a child who begs for fabric!!!!! Morgan has very little interest in trips to the toy store-but she is waiting at the door if I mention the fabric store LOL.


----------



## paysensmom

The fabric picture is no longer on her page. I asked her to send me a picture of it though, so I can post it here. 

 The fabric was white and had all of the princesses on it. It was just their outlines in pink, green and blue with some flowers on it.

Please help!! I will post a picture if she sends it to me!
Thank you so much!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Wow, you are so busy with your depression.  I am sorry you are not feeling so good but you do have reasons.  I shall continue to pray for you and your family.

I love the T-shirt dresses and will write to you asking how to make them.  Very very creative.

So sorry for the boys being sick.  Do take good care of yourself so you can take care of them.  Has the flu bug passed your area now?

Stay in touch and just let us know you are with us.  We all care very much for you and worry.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.


I don't see a spot anywhere and maybe it just blends in with the fabric.  Adorable.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> Grrrrrr....I ordered a bunch of stuff for a project from Joann's online. I have been waiting all week for a big package to arrive on my front porch. Today I get an email from them (a week later) saying that 4 of the things I ordered are now unavailable but the are shipping the rest. ARggggg  I can't do the project without everything....so now when it does arrive I gotta send it all back!
> Reminds me of the airlines who overbook their flights!
> On a happier note...I updated my blog! Its the dance recital one!
> 
> http://cathy-afewofmyfavoritethings.blogspot.com/


Cathy,
I hate when items don't come and you have waited so long already.  I am sorry and go ahead and scream.  You should be upset.  Dang.



Tracie said:


> Be careful when you wish for a tag.  Look at mine.  I made a comment about being bad for making fun of people who wanted to police others, while on vacation, for pool hopping and using old mugs and ended up with a tag.
> Tracie


Tracie,
I always wondered how you got such a funny tag.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have made a few including a version of HeatherSue's adorable applique.
> My DS loves Peter Pan and Captain Hook
> 
> Costumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stitchintime.com has some really great machine appliques that I think I will use for my next  Peter Pan outfit for Ethan


Wow, that Peter pan take is amazing.  I love the aurora dress and the applique looks fab!  You are so talented.  Come over and spread it around.  I love your work.



PrincessKell said:


> Wow...My kiddo actually let me sleep in. However, I did wake up to the theme song to Mickey Mouse Club house instead of on my own. hahaha  But that is ok, she waited a WHOLE 20 minutes in bed before turning on the tv. What a sweet Peach she is. She had a mini breakfast so I could wake up a bit and now is BEGGING me for the real deal. Our special breakfast when she is home on the weekends with me...... Mickey mouse pancakes.   I never get old making those things. I even make them for myself when she isn't here. My room mate commented once on it, and thought I was a bit silly for making them when there was no kids in the house. bwahahahahaha yeah needless to say she isn't a big Disney Fan.
> 
> Well Im gonna start my day, breakfast, shower, sew! OH and we are tackling Georgia's room today. I have been putting it off for WEEKS.


How was breakfast!  I love MM pancakes too!  Sorry the roomate doesn't get so many good things.  Good luck cleaning the room.  When you get finished would you come over and do my house?  I will get it cleaned before the cookout.


----------



## livndisney

paysensmom said:


> The fabric picture is no longer on her page. I asked her to send me a picture of it though, so I can post it here.
> 
> The fabric was white and had all of the princesses on it. It was just their outlines in pink, green and blue with some flowers on it.
> 
> Please help!! I will post a picture if she sends it to me!
> Thank you so much!



I have some that is a white background with the Princess's outlined in purple.





Would this help?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HeatherSue said:


> Where is everyone?  I guess they all have plans for the weekend!  I am just doing a little digitizing while Henry mows the lawn.  Then, we'll work on the swingset for a while.



WHAT?!?!?  I didn't know men mowed the lawn???  Why do I have to cut the 2 acres every Thursday afternoon?  Can Henry come over and teach DH that real men cut the lawn not have the DW do the job?  

You are so lucky!!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Linette, Love all the new outfits. sorry the kids are sick and you are having a rough time of it.  Sending hugs and prayers your way, 


Heathersue--I just started digitizing haven't had alot of time to do much, I love your designs would you mind sharing what software program you are using.

sorry I don't remember who asked, but when I went to JoAnn's the other day there was Snoopy fabric staring at me so I bought a 1/4 yd. for you, it's flannel but I thought it was cute, if you PM me your address I will mail it to you.


----------



## LWatson

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have made a few including a version of HeatherSue's adorable applique.
> 
> My DS loves Peter Pan and Captain Hook
> 
> Costumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Hook Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stitchintime.com has some really great machine appliques that I think I will use for my next  Peter Pan outfit for Ethan



I really like the peter pan outfit.  SOOOO CUTE.  I have been trying to figure something out for my 3yr old who is Toy Story and Peter Pan obsessed right now.  I think when we get closer to the day I might attempt something like that for Halloween.  I just have to beg hubby for a sewing machine.


----------



## DisneyKings

I was planning to make both DDs a gathered skort (CarlaC's pattern of course), but DD1 wears an 18 mos size in most things with the waist being big in the pants.  When I made a flouncy skort for her a few months back I did the size 1, but had to go back & add an inch to the shorts part for it to sit right.  So, should I just do that again or size up to the size 2 (our trip is in Aug) and maybe make it an adjustable waist like some of the pants you can buy?  In my mind that shouldn't be too hard, but in reality may be a different story!   OR, should I just make DD1 a dress out of the material & make it all a little easier?  Thanks for the input!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Next time he wants a new computer maybe I will tell him to use the one at the library!  Ok Vent over..


I think you should do that! Kids NEED a swingset! In their own yard!



minnie2 said:


> Did you hear there is a new AG doll coming out??????  Her name is Rebbecca I believe she is supposed to be a Russian Jewish girl living in NYC around 1914.
> I told my mom about her and she is so excited since her family is from NYC and was a Russian Jew.  So I think when we go to the Atlanta location in June I may get my mom the little version of her.  I am sure my mom will try to convince Nicole she needs her like I did with Molly since Molly looked just like I did as a kid.  Nik being Nik she of course HATES Molly  So we shall see.
> It is sad when my mom and I are also planning what outfits to wear to lunch at AG in Atlanta!  I am making Nik and dress  and my mom LOVE Polka dots so she is going to wear them to match Nik and well she joked she has this black and white striped **** for me since I am always the one doing the opposite of what she says it would fit for them to be in dots and me to be in stripes. Nice MOM!
> Poor Kyle will have to sit through AG again.



I am excited about Rebecca!! Although, it was a little sad when we were at the American Girl Place in Chicago last weekend, there were no Samantha's at all! You could see where Rebecca was going to go, and I took a picture of Lydia trying to look inside to see what she looked like! It's on the other computer or I'd post it. 

Can I tell you that I find it a little funny that you live by Chicago and yet you are making big plans to go to the AG store in Atlanta? 

Here is a link to a page with a picture of Rebecca on it: 
http://www.americangirlfan.com/2009/05/real-picture-of-american-girl-doll-rebecca-.html

Heather, you just keep your comments to yourself. 



mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.


That is just so adorable!!! We love Strawberry Shortcake around here! 



livndisney said:


> I have some that is a white background with the Princess's outlined in purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this help?



OOOOOOOOH!!!! That is pretty! How long have you had that?

What AG boards are you on Cindee?



LWatson said:


> I really like the peter pan outfit.  SOOOO CUTE.  I have been trying to figure something out for my 3yr old who is Toy Story and Peter Pan obsessed right now.  I think when we get closer to the day I might attempt something like that for Halloween.  I just have to beg hubby for a sewing machine.



YES!!! You need a sewing machine!!


----------



## MouseTriper

WOW....I disappear for little while and tons of pages pass me by.   I know I will never catch up so I think I will just start from here.  I am positive I have missed some ADORABLE outfits!!!  You guys all ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reese'smom

Can someone help me out? I am finished with my first dress for DD, all thats left is to hem it. My singer machine has a blind hem stitch, but I don't have a blind stitch foot. Can someone walk me through using the blind hem stitch? Walk me through it as if I were a 5 year old. I have read my machine's instructions 1,000 times and I still dont get it. On the other hand,  I taught myself how to do buttonholes with my machine. They didn't turn out badly for my first try. I can't wait to post pictures of my finished dress!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.



Adorable!! I love the dress and the party looks like a lot of fun. That tea set is so pretty.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tinka_Belle said:


> No No No....You are wrong. I am the minority on here. I don't even watch the show. Never have and I really don't plan on starting anytime soon. Go ahead and say what ya'll will. I just never could get into that show.


I don't watch American Idol either. It just doesn't appeal to me.I like The Office and The Amazing Race!


Stephres said:


> Ugh, I hate the drive-by posts, sorry! And I am working tomorrow and then off to Disney World for Megan's birthday so maybe I can catch up when we get back. What I did this week:
> 
> Diaper bag and burpee cloths for one of Jacob's teachers. I am irritated that the cloth diapers I bought are so thin, I guess I should have bought the tri fold ones. It was too late to buy any more. They were a freebie pattern from youcanmakethis.com and were super easy and quick. The diaper bag is a commercial pattern but I left off the top with zipper and used a magnetic closure instead. She said she really liked it and it is as cute as her friends' Vera Bradley ones so I was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wendy, this is for you. I made a coverup from beach towels. I did the 5/6 size and added 4 inches of length. I needed one and 1/3 beach towels. Shannon tried to warn me that it is hard to work with terrycloth and she was so right! It was literally falling to pieces as soon as I cut it, I have pink fuzzies all over the dining room and ironing board (and myself!). It was very hard to sew. I think a thinner towel would have helped, I bought the cheapest beach towels they had at Target. The girl loves it of course, and had to wear it to bed after her bath. Then she got too hot and had to take it off, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really only recommend this if you get a thin towel and have a LOT of patience. Sorry!
> 
> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!


I love the cover up!  That Diaper bag is gorgeous!  And I love the matching burp clothes.


twob4him said:


> Hello!  I conquered my fear of the Feliz dress! Thanks to *Nicole* for finding a great tutorial for me to follow, I finished it. I also discovered the rolled hem foot which I did for all of the ruffle hems...that was really fun!!!!  I used my ruffler for the ruffles. This is relatively "cheap" fabric from Walmart but this pattern really makes good use of fabrics!


Beautiful Dress!!!!!!


sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.



Wow I love it.  I wanted to make something like that!  But I didn't know how to do any of those techniques.  I thought it was too important to mess up so I just went with what I knew.  I hope to learn how to make those heirloom dresses someday!! Beautiful work!  I am glad you found your pictures and I love the other stuff you created as well.


----------



## DisneyKings

Are there any tips for ruffling a skirt with the ruffler foot?  Do you ruffle before sewing up the side seam or after?  I have done straight strips using Carla's guide, but not something already in a circle.  My machine is also built in, so I usually have a mind wandering moment at some point & wind up with the skirt caught in it at some point--I'm thinking that would be pretty bad to do with the ruffler!


----------



## teresajoy

Reese'smom said:


> Can someone help me out? I am finished with my first dress for DD, all thats left is to hem it. My singer machine has a blind hem stitch, but I don't have a blind stitch foot. Can someone walk me through using the blind hem stitch? Walk me through it as if I were a 5 year old. I have read my machine's instructions 1,000 times and I still dont get it. On the other hand,  I taught myself how to do buttonholes with my machine. They didn't turn out badly for my first try. I can't wait to post pictures of my finished dress!



I wish I could help you, but to be honest I've never used that foot! I just do a double fold hem and stitch it up that way. Hopefully someone can come along and give you some directions. I can't wait to see the dress!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I have 2 fabrics I have been searching like crazy for, but of coarse I don't know the name of either of them. Does anyone know the name of either of these prints, or who made them, or have you ever seen them anywhere:


----------



## ibesue

DisneyKings said:


> Are there any tips for ruffling a skirt with the ruffler foot?  Do you ruffle before sewing up the side seam or after?  I have done straight strips using Carla's guide, but not something already in a circle.  My machine is also built in, so I usually have a mind wandering moment at some point & wind up with the skirt caught in it at some point--I'm thinking that would be pretty bad to do with the ruffler!



  the ruffler scares me too.  So I do it the old fashioned way.  I think Carla has a tut over on YCMT.




teresajoy said:


> I wish I could help you, but to be honest I've never used that foot! I just do a double fold hem and stitch it up that way. Hopefully someone can come along and give you some directions. I can't wait to see the dress!



What Teresa said!  I have never used that foot.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have 2 fabrics I have been searching like crazy for, but of coarse I don't know the name of either of them. Does anyone know the name of either of these prints, or who made them, or have you ever seen them anywhere:



I don't know but the bottom one looks like it could be carnival?  I have seen something like that in different colors.


----------



## emcreative

Just a quick /wave as I fly by, still not quite up to my normal.

Did any of y'all see this?  I thought it was a cute idea for an older girl (if it were cut a little higher up and had a bit thicker straps).  Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## PrincessKell

mirandag819 said:


>



Oh how darling! You whipped that out rather quickly! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> How was breakfast!  I love MM pancakes too!  Sorry the roomate doesn't get so many good things.  Good luck cleaning the room.  When you get finished would you come over and do my house?  I will get it cleaned before the cookout.



Breakfast was grand! We really enjoyed it! 








Dont mind me and my morning look! Its priceless it really is. hahaha

Oh and cleaning, oh my golly goodness.... Well I got the joys and junk picked up and I can see a floor and Bed! Georgia has her little bff over right now they are watchin a movie in her room! She is very happy. She found toys she hasn't seen in ages. I even found UNOPEN toys from her birthday LAST YEAR!  Gotta stash those away for Christmas. bwahahaha 





livndisney said:


> I have some that is a white background with the Princess's outlined in purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this help?



Oh I love that fabric. Where did you find that?


----------



## emcreative

Kell, did you save me some pancakes?    BTW love Peach's skull tank, looks like my kinda gal!


----------



## emcreative

MINNIEVANMOM!!!

(I think you were the Emmett fan?  


If you wear a small or a medium, this EMMETT tee is less than $5!!!

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Clearance/Tops_Regular/Twilight-Emmett-Tee-261311.jsp


----------



## karebear1

tricia said:


> OMG, I didn't realize until I was away from the computer last night that I had forgotten to beg your forgiveness.  So here I am, first thing Saturday morning, asking if I can ever be forgiven.
> 
> And this is for you oh Cricut Queen.




All is forgiven... you may now come into our presence!! LOL!!!    (you really are a sweetheart tricia! )


----------



## Adi12982

EEKK!!  Last 2/3 moves I've missed, at least this time I was at WDW. . . Just posting to say hello!

Now to catch up on 46 pages!!


----------



## livndisney

Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.

(HeatherSue don't look)

Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


----------



## HeatherSue

mirandag819 said:


>


Such cute pictures!  I love her Strawberry Shortcake dress! The ruffles look perfect!



livndisney said:


> Adorable!
> I am so GLAD I am not the only one with a child who begs for fabric!!!!! Morgan has very little interest in trips to the toy store-but she is waiting at the door if I mention the fabric store LOL.


Tessa waits by the door when I mention the fabric store, too.  The BACK door yelling "NOOO!!! NOOO!!! NOT THE FABRIC STORE!!!"  



MinnieVanMom said:


> WHAT?!?!?  I didn't know men mowed the lawn???  Why do I have to cut the 2 acres every Thursday afternoon?  Can Henry come over and teach DH that real men cut the lawn not have the DW do the job?
> 
> You are so lucky!!!!


I am lucky!  I have never mowed the lawn in my life and I hope to keep it that way!  



pixiefrnd said:


> Heathersue--I just started digitizing haven't had alot of time to do much, I love your designs would you mind sharing what software program you are using.


I'm using Embird.



LWatson said:


> I really like the peter pan outfit.  SOOOO CUTE.  I have been trying to figure something out for my 3yr old who is Toy Story and Peter Pan obsessed right now.  I think when we get closer to the day I might attempt something like that for Halloween.  I just have to beg hubby for a sewing machine.


Sawyer (my almost 3 year old) is also obsessed with Toy Story (particularly Buzz Lightyear) and Peter Pan!  He also loves "Killer whales".  



DisneyKings said:


> I was planning to make both DDs a gathered skort (CarlaC's pattern of course), but DD1 wears an 18 mos size in most things with the waist being big in the pants.  When I made a flouncy skort for her a few months back I did the size 1, but had to go back & add an inch to the shorts part for it to sit right.  So, should I just do that again or size up to the size 2 (our trip is in Aug) and maybe make it an adjustable waist like some of the pants you can buy?  In my mind that shouldn't be too hard, but in reality may be a different story!   OR, should I just make DD1 a dress out of the material & make it all a little easier?  Thanks for the input!


I think I'd go with the 2.  There's elastic in the back, so you could always cinch the elastic up a little bit more if it's too big on the waist.



Reese'smom said:


> Can someone help me out? I am finished with my first dress for DD, all thats left is to hem it. My singer machine has a blind hem stitch, but I don't have a blind stitch foot. Can someone walk me through using the blind hem stitch? Walk me through it as if I were a 5 year old. I have read my machine's instructions 1,000 times and I still dont get it. On the other hand,  I taught myself how to do buttonholes with my machine. They didn't turn out badly for my first try. I can't wait to post pictures of my finished dress!


I've never done a blind hem stitch, so I can't help yah!



PrincessKell said:


>


You guys are so cute!



Adi12982 said:


> EEKK!!  Last 2/3 moves I've missed, at least this time I was at WDW. . . Just posting to say hello!
> 
> Now to catch up on 46 pages!!


 home!!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?



Now THAT is cute!


----------



## jham

mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.


 
That dress is adorably perfect!



livndisney said:


> I have some that is a white background with the Princess's outlined in purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this help?


 
Very cool fabric Cindee!




PrincessKell said:


> Oh how darling! You whipped that out rather quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast was grand! We really enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind me and my morning look! Its priceless it really is. hahaha
> 
> Oh and cleaning, oh my golly goodness.... Well I got the joys and junk picked up and I can see a floor and Bed! Georgia has her little bff over right now they are watchin a movie in her room! She is very happy. She found toys she hasn't seen in ages. I even found UNOPEN toys from her birthday LAST YEAR! Gotta stash those away for Christmas. bwahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love that fabric. Where did you find that?


 
I love Georgia's missing teeth!  That girl is so cute. 



livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


 

I LOVE it!  Jayden would kill for that!  Did you just make it up?  



HeatherSue said:


> I am lucky! I have never mowed the lawn in my life and I hope to keep it that way!


 
Too bad,  my grandma used to pay me $100 every time I mowed her lawn! I had a real nice summer job!  And she always had root beer and ice cream or cookies.


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> Too bad,  my grandma used to pay me $100 every time I mowed her lawn! I had a real nice summer job!  And she always had root beer and ice cream or cookies.



$100!!!???? WOW!  I think I'd have to break my lawn mowing abstinence for that kind of cash!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> Now THAT is cute!



I am honored!!!! I made Morgan an outfit for Star Wars weekends. So of course we needed a doll outfit LOL.


----------



## revrob

Reese'smom said:


> Can someone help me out? I am finished with my first dress for DD, all thats left is to hem it. My singer machine has a blind hem stitch, but I don't have a blind stitch foot. Can someone walk me through using the blind hem stitch? Walk me through it as if I were a 5 year old. I have read my machine's instructions 1,000 times and I still dont get it. On the other hand,  I taught myself how to do buttonholes with my machine. They didn't turn out badly for my first try. I can't wait to post pictures of my finished dress!



I've only done a blind hem on a few things (uniform items, dress pants that type of thing).  I've only done it with the blind hem foot, and only after reading the directions over several times, and testing on a piece of scrap fabric first.  Having done it a few times, I really don't think you can do it without the foot.  The trick is that the foot has a little edge thing that you butt fabric up to that guides the fabric precisely where it needs to be in order to make the "blind" stitch.  It stitches so that like 3 stitches stitch on  the inside portion of the fabric and then one stitch stitches on to the section that is being hemmed.  I really don't know how you could keep everything straight and exactly where it would need to be to make that happen without the foot.  Sorry, that's probably not the answer you were hoping for.

The way that I normally hem is to double fold the fabric and then straight stitch.  I use either a blind hem foot or a quilting foot then too so that I know that the stitching is perfectly straight.


----------



## revrob

CINDEE - LOVE the star wars outfit!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I LOVE it!  Jayden would kill for that!  Did you just make it up?



Is Jayden a AG fan? I can make her one if you want. It is another one of my "no pattern" creations. Morgan went to bed and it kinda just all came together. I was happy Sam's hair did what I wanted it to LOL


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Is Jayden a AG fan? I can make her one if you want. It is another one of my "no pattern" creations. Morgan went to bed and it kinda just all came together. I was happy Sam's hair did what I wanted it to LOL


 
Is Jayden an AG fan????  OF COURSE!  She has Kirsten, Kit, Samantha and Julie.  I showed the picture to Jayden and her BFF (the one from Disneyworld) and they about freaked out.  They are both huge AG and Star Wars (and Wicked) fans.  They loved it to say the least!  I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## PrincessKell

emcreative said:


> Kell, did you save me some pancakes?    BTW love Peach's skull tank, looks like my kinda gal!



 OH she is in love with skulls. Her birthday last year was hearts and skull theme. I made her that tank.  I have like 3 or 4 yds of that fabric left too.


----------



## Piper

I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:




http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg






I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.









I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer


----------



## Tinka_Belle

If some really sweet person on here (who uses Embird) would like to help me, I would be forever in his/her debt! Please PM if you would like to have mercy on my non-comprehensive soul!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here. 

I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!

I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.

Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!

LSU ribbon capris: 





Toddler pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch!):





Zebra print shirred dress & tote bag:








Christmas tutu (no sewing involved):





Mickey pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch):





Animal Kingdom Skort set:


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

And, just for kicks, here are a few of my hairbows.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## danicaw

I was hardly able to keep up with you all today... of course I did take a nap in this afternoon....I can't remember the last time I did that... so indulgent. 



mirandag819 said:


> ]



Love It! and LOVE the story...I can see myself doing that one of these days. 
Turned out great! Looks like a great party too!

I am sure I won't remember all the great stuff you guys have been doing!

Linette! Your stuff is wonderful! We miss you, glad you posted. We are thinking and praying for you guys 

Heather, please don't post the picture of "the doll" again... I am not sure I could handle it  

The AG Leia outfit is soo cute! My niece just turned 6 this month and is starting to get into AG dolls. 

That purple print princess fabric is great! Is it still out and for sale places... I have never seen it. 

Oh, and the ribbon capri's are great! All the outfits are cute. 

We are using this weekend to get ready for DS bday party next weekend. He turns 6 and is having a Bolt party! We are just doing family for the real party, but are taking cupcakes to school and to church so all the kids can get in on the sugary fun. 
So tonight we try our hand at Marshmellow Fondant, as the party cake will have a map of the US on it - cause Bolt travels across the country. 
He cracks me up..... my MIL (who is a huge help with parties and cakes) asked him a few weeks back what kind of cake he was going to have... Once they got past the "Bolt" part, he went on to tell her a Chocolate cake with ganache filling and orange frosting. It took her a while to catch the ganache part... she didn't realize he has seen that episode of Good Eats about a dozen times.  Listening to that conversation was soo fun! 
Oh, and we are going to do the tie dye cupcakes for school and church.... in other words, there will be WAY to much cake in my house this time next week  
I actually have to pack up all my sewing stuff and move it out of the dining room tonight... so no sewing for me til June. . I will pop in and post cake pics and get my sewing fix on and off this week. 
Enjoy your long weekends! 
A big THANK YOU to all the men and women who serve our country!


----------



## emcreative

I'm sorry, my foggy brain can't remember who was going to craft Donald Duck as Darth Maul...but would this image help for reference (I also cant' remember if you'd already figured out how you were going to do it or not...if so, disregard this message, lol)











Oooh and for you creatives, this is the first time I've seen Mickey as INDIANA JONES! 






(LOL I"m finding everything tonight...except what I"m looking for!!)


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I didn't mean to, but I kinda test drove a Viking Diamond a few days ago.   that machine!   It sings and dances just about!  Talk about a BIG HOOP!  Of course, it should be awesome, the thing cost more than my first car!  I have serious hoop envy, though!


OMgosh.. viking diamond is the machine I really want. It is probably just because it is the machine of choice by every seamstress in the area that I know. I've gotten to sew on it for a class I took. It is amazing! I think my favorite thing is that you don't have to lift up or lower the presser foot... it just knows. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> some worrisom things going on this morning,
> please say a prayer for me and baby.


I know I am way behind, but I hope you and the baby are okay. I guess she should be here now!





Haganfam5 said:


> As far as the hair, I LOVE to braid-whenever my girls feel like sitting long enough for me to do it! My D8's braids took me about 45-hour to do the night before we left. The one of Julia and Mary, I just LOVED her hair that day! I first made pig-tails and then twisted them up on each side. Then I put some claw clips to hold the twist and let the ends stick out. It looked adorable on her.  TInk Day (the family shot), I did my best to re-create TInk's hair and Tink even noticed!!! The first thing she said to Julia was "hay, you have my hair!"  That started up a big conversation with the "red" fairy about how she does Tink's hair everyday.
> 
> Oh, and just a little FYI, The line for the fairy's said 60 minutes. I almost didn't wait on it because of it. I figured it was my girls last chance so let's go for it. Well, the wait wasn't more than 30 minutes. I was a little upset that they seem to leave the 60 minutes wait time up there all day. Everytime before, we left because it said 60 minutes and I just can't wait on a line that long.  I just couldn't help but think of the other kids who's parents didn't wait and they missed out on pixie hollow because of it. They were worth it though and Tink was soooooo great! She had the cutest little lisp and was just so adorable! Worth the wait, anyway!
> Here is a Tink pic:


I need to learn how to braid!!! I am horrible at it. Thanks for the tip on the clips to hold down the pigtail rap thingies.. that will probably help me. I don't think I have the clips you are talking about, but will try with some bobby pins first.
Love her Tink hair and that last picture is just gorgeous!






TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi again, I didn't see a response when I posted this before, so I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm at the point in the reversible aline that I should be sewing up the side seams, but I'm confused as to exactly how I'm supposed to do that and still be sewing on the wrong side, with the right sides together.
> 
> Could someone explain it to me?  I'm sure the light will go on after...
> 
> Thanks!


*REVERSIBLE ALINE TUTORIAL*
I'm sure someone answered you by now, but this is how I do it for the most part.
http://www.polkadotbug.com/reversible-dress-tutorial.html




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Juliet's P&F dress - I made it from the T-shirt we found at Target. I couldn't get the shirring across the top of the back as tight as I would have liked and the iron was not helping. Oh well, I think it is probably fine anyway but if  someone has a suggestion, I am all for that...


That is such a cute idea! Your shirring came out better than mine!








sweetstitches said:


> Here's the last dress I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was a lot of fun to make, because Rachel helped me design it.   I morphed several patterns together, and resized it to a 12.  You can't really tell, but there are little glass beads in the smocking.


GORGEOUS!!! That fancy band is perfect! The laces you picked out are exquisite!!! I can just tell that is some yummy soft fabric too. What did you use?? It is gorgeous! Must be the expensive 30 dollars a yard stuff? haha



billwendy said:


> thoughts???/ Do you spy Tim in the background there????? He know's his is coming!!


Really cute!



revrob said:


> I embroidered a tshirt tonight.  I'm pretty psyched because it is the first time that I was actually successful on knit.  At least on the first attempt.  I don't know if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read that the trick is to use fusible cut away mesh sstabilizer and to hoop the shirt.  Well, I tried, and it really did work!  WOO HOO!  Finally, I can embroider shirts!
> 
> I made this for AbbyGrace to wear to her gymnastics exhibition this Saturday.  She'll also wear it over her leotard to class.


So cute! Love that design.



sweetstitches said:


> Not as economical a choice as the ones already listed, but I use this:
> 
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/produc...asic&keyword=turner&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


I have been wanting to get one of those. One day I will. Heirloom sewing is my favorite as well. I just end up wanting to buy the expensive fabric, so I don't do it very often. 



sweetstitches said:


> Here's some more things that were on the CD I found.  I hope you guys don't mind so many of my kids.  Some of these are pretty old.  I also made the rattan chair covers in the bottom photo.





sweetstitches said:


> Here's some dresses.
> 
> Silk ribbon embroidery:



Gorgeous! I think my favorite is the last picture with the light blue with the white insert. So precious! You are super talented. 



jeniamt said:


> AHHHHHH... I washed Gill's Thing 1 outfit and Evelyn's Minnie dress together and they bled red all over the white!!!!  Both have been washed many times before with no problem.  I have rewashed them by themselves but the red remains.  What do I do?????


OXYCLEAN!!!





teresajoy said:


> Hi guys!!! I'm back!! We got in on Monday morning. By Monday night I was pretty sick, fever, sore throat, aches and pains all over and a runny nose. I'm feeling a bit better now, but not great. At least I don't feel like I'm going to die now! I slept most of the day today, and now I'm up too late! I missed everyone, and before you ask, I have started writing my trip report, I'm just trying to figure out how many of the boring details I should leave in and take out for my first installment.


Hope you feel better. Glad to see you posting again.





HeatherSue said:


> *Sweetstitches*: WOW!!! That white dress is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Do I spy entredeaux?  Yes, I've been watching Martha's Sewing Room. :rofl:


I am Martha Pullen obsessed. I watch that show alot. Entredeaux is so much fun. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share my latest sewing project...
> 
> For ds: (he won't wear stitch if he is showing his teeth, so I had to find something where the teeth is not showing...)


That Stitch applique is so pretty! Love the June vida too. June is my favorite. That blue fabric is perfect for that dress.



Stephres said:


> If I don't make it back, have a great weekend everyone!


Love your tunic. Probably because it is soo pink! 



twob4him said:


>


So beautiful! I love that pattern!



jham said:


> I had enough fabric left over to make Lils a pillowcase dress. And yes, my baby girl is never happier than when her little face is coated in lipgloss!


Awww! Love the tunic and dress. I must say.. I love her baby Simba more! Where did you get that?? Hannah NEEDS one!!! 



livndisney said:


> Thank Ms. TeresaJoy for the shimmery nights. It is a spray in gel that looks WONDERFUL in our asian babies hair (and is MUCH cheaper than a trip to Bibbity)  I will see if I can find a link. I bought it at CVS for about 6.00 a bottle. You can do ALOT of glitter or spray lighty for just some shine. Morgan LOVES LOVES LOVES it!
> 
> http://www.herbalessences.com/us/collections/shimmery_nights/th_spray_gel.jsp


Ooooh... I would say Hannah needs some of this too, but I have to be careful with the stuff in her hair because of her eczema. She loves sparkly things! Maybe we will try it very sparingly.



emcreative said:


> I have these I was working on for appliques for my boys, too, maybe you can find some use for them?:


We love star wars. I hope I remember this if we ever go to DW.. *rollseyes*



emcreative said:


> Ooh those capris DID turn out perfectly.  That's so so clever!
> 
> Okay here's what I have so far for those who have asked...


Those are awesome. Would you mind me using your artwork to make an embroidery design? I think an outline design would be so awesome of this. Never though of doing that. Hotfix makes me nervous. I'd catch myself on fire for sure.. or glue myself to myself...




HeatherSue said:


> Sawyer:


Aww! How precious! I have no idea what DH was wearing when Hannah was born. They gave me morpheine once they had to do the c section and I don't remember the entire day before or the day after. Just seeing that precious baby makes me want another... lol!




Tinka_Belle said:


> I thought that I would share this update with everyone. I know that everyone on here cares about everyone else.


Thanks for posting that. Can't wait for her to come and show us the new baby!




HeatherSue said:


> Jessica, I was just gazing at everyone's wonderful tags from the tag fairy when I scrolled up to your tagless avatar.  Then, I realized that you and I joined within a month of each other in 2004!  How cool is that? Five years and not tag.  It doesn't seem right, does it?  We really need to say some stupid stuff.  Errr....more stupid stuff, in my case.


I saw a thread a while back saying the tag fairy was gone. Not sure if it is true or not.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.


I'm looking for the one with the words on it. If you find more I'd take at least 6 yards(or any at all).. 



jessica52877 said:


> It didn't turn out to be such a


It is a great idea! I love it! How did you do that adorable map??





jham said:


>



Omgosh! I don't think I have ever seen the second fabric you posted! That is so cute!! 


Tracie said:


> Be careful when you wish for a tag.  Look at mine.  I made a comment about being bad for making fun of people who wanted to police others, while on vacation, for pool hopping and using old mugs and ended up with a tag.
> 
> Tracie


Oh no!! How cruel! 



mrsmiller said:


>


LOVE ARIEL DRESS! THat is so cute! I really need to give that style a try. It has to be super fast. It comes out so professional looking though.
Sorry you are having a rough time. 

*
*


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


> Stop the presses!!! You can design your own fabric:
> 
> OK, I found this tonight...apparently this company will print your designs on fabric (cotton quilting)....its pricey $18/yd but good if you can't find what you are looking for...does anyone know anything more about this company?
> 
> http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome


That is so cool.. now the big question. Will they do copyrighted designs?? I want some character fabric that doesn't exist... Ni Hao Kai Lan would be so cute! I will try to remember to email them. Someone let me know if you find out though. I will probably forget.



mirandag819 said:


>


THat is so precious! My DD is obsssed with SS right now. I have some of that fabric, and can't decide what to make with it. How did you do the skirt? Are there 3 layers of skirt or what?? I love how poofy it looks, but I don't think I can get away with doing that with how hot and sticky it is getting here. Love your design though! You are learning so fast. I am impressed!!!


livndisney said:


> I have some that is a white background with the Princess's outlined in purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this help?


Is that a sheet?? I think I saw a sheet like that for sale on ebay.



Reese'smom said:


> Can someone help me out? I am finished with my first dress for DD, all thats left is to hem it. My singer machine has a blind hem stitch, but I don't have a blind stitch foot. Can someone walk me through using the blind hem stitch? Walk me through it as if I were a 5 year old. I have read my machine's instructions 1,000 times and I still dont get it. On the other hand, I taught myself how to do buttonholes with my machine. They didn't turn out badly for my first try. I can't wait to post pictures of my finished dress!


I honestly think it is easier to do a blind hem by hand. I think it is very easy. You just iron up a small hem and then iron your bigger hem and whip stitch by hand. I use these alot on dresses. I have used the one on the machine, but have to study the book several times just to figure out how to fold the fabric. Definitely think it would be hard without the foot too!
http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/03/howto_hand_sew_a_blind_hem.html
That is basically how I do it except I wasn't doing the serged/overcasted edge. I fold under about a half of an inch to make a finished edge before I whip stitch. I think now that I hav ea serger I might do it this way.
Also if you google blind hem tutorial you get a ton of hits on how to do it by machine.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have 2 fabrics I have been searching like crazy for, but of coarse I don't know the name of either of them. Does anyone know the name of either of these prints, or who made them, or have you ever seen them anywhere:


Saw this one on etsy a few days ago.



emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I fly by, still not quite up to my normal.
> 
> Did any of y'all see this? I thought it was a cute idea for an older girl (if it were cut a little higher up and had a bit thicker straps). Just thought I'd pass it along.


Thats really cute! Oh to be skinny again! Love that idea though. I saved it just in case I ever do get skinny again... HAHA!!!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


That is so awesome!!! *bow* I adore Leia!



Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:


LOVE THAT DRESS!!! It is just perfect! I am soo ISO that fabric now. Did you embroider the dwarves??




Tinka_Belle said:


> If some really sweet person on here (who uses Embird) would like to help me, I would be forever in his/her debt! Please PM if you would like to have mercy on my non-comprehensive soul!


Did you find help yet?? I have the tutorial and can probably answer questions for you. 
*BTW.. MARLO I AM STILL WORKING ON THE DESIGN. DId you give up on me yet? *



BayouMouseketeer said:


> LSU ribbon capris:


Love the ribbon capris! What parish do you live in?? I live in Lafourche parish.




BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, just for kicks, here are a few of my hairbows.  Thanks for looking!


That ribbon is so adorable!



*Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
*


----------



## Tinka_Belle

BayouMouseketeer-Yay!Another Louisianan!! Where in LA are you from? Love all of the things posted. Those bows are adorable!!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Those are awesome. Would you mind me using your artwork to make an embroidery design? I think an outline design would be so awesome of this. Never though of doing that. Hotfix makes me nervous. I'd catch myself on fire for sure.. or glue myself to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *



Of course, I'd be honored.  And how you feel about Hotfix is how scared I am of my sewing machine.  I somehow have myself convinced if I buy a newer one, it won't be so scary. LOL!  We'll see!


(((hugs))) and congrats on being pain free.  I know how amazing that is.  You deserve days free of pain!  I'm thinking about trying to get into a pain clinic to deal with mine, we'll see if I have the time, money, and courage.  And I'm not sure there's much they could do for me anyway.


I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Thanks for the very warm welcome, all!  To answer, I am in Pineville (Rapides Parish) but moved here 2 years ago from BR!  I really consider myself a resident of BR who happens to be stuck in Pineville and we visit/shop in BR as often as we can!


----------



## *Toadstool*

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Thanks for the very warm welcome, all!  To answer, I am in Pineville (Rapides Parish) but moved here 2 years ago from BR!  I really consider myself a resident of BR who happens to be stuck in Pineville and we visit/shop in BR as often as we can!


Oooh Pineville is far from me!
I live 2 hours south of BR. I love BR!! It is just far to go for shopping to me. We go every now and then. I am incredibly sad that Old Fahsioned Baby is closing down. I never got a chance to go there. SHe was always closed.
We have another member here that lives in Br.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Of course, I'd be honored.  And how you feel about Hotfix is how scared I am of my sewing machine.  I somehow have myself convinced if I buy a newer one, it won't be so scary. LOL!  We'll see!
> 
> 
> (((hugs))) and congrats on being pain free.  I know how amazing that is.  You deserve days free of pain!  I'm thinking about trying to get into a pain clinic to deal with mine, we'll see if I have the time, money, and courage.  And I'm not sure there's much they could do for me anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.


I do think newer sewing machines are easier. Computerized sewing machines are much easier to me.
Sorry about your pain. Have you tried accupuncture? I am supposed to go for that on Monday. I think I will still go because my neck is still killing me from falling down the steps. My doctor told me to get it for the pelvic pain and said it seems  to work for chronic pain. I can't believe that my insurance covers it too.
Sorry about the whole Emmy thing. That has to be rough to be without your child for a week.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I do think newer sewing machines are easier. Computerized sewing machines are much easier to me.
> Sorry about your pain. Have you tried accupuncture? I am supposed to go for that on Monday. I think I will still go because my neck is still killing me from falling down the steps. My doctor told me to get it for the pelvic pain and said it seems  to work for chronic pain. I can't believe that my insurance covers it too.
> Sorry about the whole Emmy thing. That has to be rough to be without your child for a week.



Thanks.    The worst part is he can't even tell me WHEN she'll be back.  His gramma hasn't even passed on yet.  I will NOT be happy if this goes more than a week.  Besides that I'll miss her terribly, she can't keep missing school, y'know?  I have no idea how his SIL is getting the time off work, she's a teacher, and I know when I taught I'd have gotten in trouble for taking a single day off on either side of a holiday, let alone the whole week.

Nope, haven't tried acupuncture.  To sleep, I usually have to break out the lidoderm patches.

I've been thinking about getting this machine..

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10543333

Any thoughts on it?

Ooh and I should have included before, you're welcome to use any of my designs AS LONG AS you send me a picture of the completed work!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Thanks.    The worst part is he can't even tell me WHEN she'll be back.  His gramma hasn't even passed on yet.  I will NOT be happy if this goes more than a week.  Besides that I'll miss her terribly, she can't keep missing school, y'know?  I have no idea how his SIL is getting the time off work, she's a teacher, and I know when I taught I'd have gotten in trouble for taking a single day off on either side of a holiday, let alone the whole week.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting this machine..
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10543333
> 
> Any thoughts on it?
> 
> Ooh and I should have included before, you're welcome to use any of my designs AS LONG AS you send me a picture of the completed work!


Haha.. I'll definitely post a picture. This wouldn't be until further down the line anyhow. I don't have anything planned yet.

Just about any Brother machine would probably be good. They are easy to learn machines. I like the computerized, but I realize they are more expensive. Mine has an on screen guide... it is like sewing for dummies. I wish they all had that!
I wonder what her school is going to say. Surely she can't just miss more than a week of school without the school having something to say about that??
I guess it depends on the school.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Thanks for the very warm welcome, all!  To answer, I am in Pineville (Rapides Parish) but moved here 2 years ago from BR!  I really consider myself a resident of BR who happens to be stuck in Pineville and we visit/shop in BR as often as we can!


I'm in Alexandria!!


----------



## PrincessKell

livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?



Hey Being a dork is super cool!  and soo is that outfit! 



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!
> 
> I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.
> 
> Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!
> 
> LSU ribbon capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddler pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra print shirred dress & tote bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas tutu (no sewing involved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skort set:




 WELCOME!!!  Love your dresses! Aren't pillow case dresses so much fun to make.  This place is so addictive as is sewing! 


BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, just for kicks, here are a few of my hairbows.  Thanks for looking!



Love your bows too! I want to learn how to make bows.



emcreative said:


> Of course, I'd be honored.  And how you feel about Hotfix is how scared I am of my sewing machine.  I somehow have myself convinced if I buy a newer one, it won't be so scary. LOL!  We'll see!
> 
> 
> (((hugs))) and congrats on being pain free.  I know how amazing that is.  You deserve days free of pain!  I'm thinking about trying to get into a pain clinic to deal with mine, we'll see if I have the time, money, and courage.  And I'm not sure there's much they could do for me anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.



Oh all the creative juices you have flowin through you lady, you will be great with a machine, I am sure of it! 

I know the feeling of not having a kiddo around. Totally sucks how he just took off like that with her. Was there no other way to go about it? Fly her down when something happen to be with the family?  We will all be there. I never sleep so if you ever want to chit chat, Im around. Just give me a Pm.


----------



## Reese'smom

revrob said:


> I've only done a blind hem on a few things (uniform items, dress pants that type of thing).  I've only done it with the blind hem foot, and only after reading the directions over several times, and testing on a piece of scrap fabric first.  Having done it a few times, I really don't think you can do it without the foot.  The trick is that the foot has a little edge thing that you butt fabric up to that guides the fabric precisely where it needs to be in order to make the "blind" stitch.  It stitches so that like 3 stitches stitch on  the inside portion of the fabric and then one stitch stitches on to the section that is being hemmed.  I really don't know how you could keep everything straight and exactly where it would need to be to make that happen without the foot.  Sorry, that's probably not the answer you were hoping for.
> 
> The way that I normally hem is to double fold the fabric and then straight stitch.  I use either a blind hem foot or a quilting foot then too so that I know that the stitching is perfectly straight.





*Toadstool* said:


> I honestly think it is easier to do a blind hem by hand. I think it is very easy. You just iron up a small hem and then iron your bigger hem and whip stitch by hand. I use these alot on dresses. I have used the one on the machine, but have to study the book several times just to figure out how to fold the fabric. Definitely think it would be hard without the foot too!
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/03/howto_hand_sew_a_blind_hem.html
> That is basically how I do it except I wasn't doing the serged/overcasted edge. I fold under about a half of an inch to make a finished edge before I whip stitch. I think now that I hav ea serger I might do it this way.
> Also if you google blind hem tutorial you get a ton of hits on how to do it by machine.
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]



Thanks! I think I'm gonna either just double fold straight stitch it or hand it over to my mother. She knows how to do a blind stitch by hand. I'm not that talented. This is how new I am- I had to ask my mom how to sew on a button by hand! My machine can do it, but the bobbin kept getting messed up so I did it by hand. I was rushing to try to get it done for church today, but my DD, Reese, has an ear infection so I think we're skipping church. Thanks again for the help. I promise to come back later and comment on everyone's projects.


----------



## pixeegrl

mirandag819 said:


>



I can't believe you did that in one night! It's sooo cute. If I stayed up till 3 am I would have sewn through my finger!


----------



## pixeegrl

*I know most of you already know about Stitch on Time but I found this the other day and the designs are just adorable! I love them, I have bought a couple but haven't had time to stitch them yet. I just love the style!EmiOli Designs*


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> That is so cool.. now the big question. Will they do copyrighted designs?? I want some character fabric that doesn't exist... Ni Hao Kai Lan would be so cute! I will try to remember to email them. Someone let me know if you find out though. I will probably forget.
> 
> 
> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *



I would love if they would do copyrighted designs, if anyone finds out let us know..... just think we could "create" all of out sought after prints that are long gone...... A mickey swirl would be awesome, even if it was a little different!

THat is so precious! My DD is obsssed with SS right now. I have some of that fabric, and can't decide what to make with it. How did you do the skirt? Are there 3 layers of skirt or what?? I love how poofy it looks, but I don't think I can get away with doing that with how hot and sticky it is getting here. Love your design though! You are learning so fast. I am impressed!!!

It is 3 layers. I just did a simply sweet for the bodice and then made 2 underskirt layers. The first one was the same length as the top layer but with a 2 inch ruffle and then the bottom one was 2 inches longer then the top 2 layers plus a 2 inch ruffle. I really liked how it went together and it actually didn't seem hot on her at all. It was 95 degrees yesterday and she was fine. The skirt turned out so poofy that it wasn't even touching her legs underneath. And thanks....I feel good that I am learning how to do a few things. 


YAY! to being pain free!!!


----------



## minnie2

I broke down yesterday and went to the dr and sure enough I had a bad sinus infection.  The dr said my ears where swollen shut!  So that would explain why my equilibrium was even more off then normal.  So I am on meds for 10 days but thankfully I can already see an improvement with just one day of meds!  I actually feel a bit human again.  Now if only on arthritis would stop bothering me the past few days!  


Jennia said:


> We're definitely getting Rebecca (I'm Jewish and always wanted a Jewish AG growing up, so I guess now I'll have to live vicariously  through my daughter lol). I think she's really pretty, and it sounds like she'll have some really neat clothes and accessories. She comes out May 31, so not too much longer.


I can't wait!  My mom is Jewish and well you know the drill if mom is Jewish then ...  She also was born in NYC so my mom is super excited about this doll too!  We where joking is she going to come with the NY attitude!  



mirandag819 said:


> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.


That is so pretty!  



teresajoy said:


> I think you should do that! Kids NEED a swingset! In their own yard!
> 
> I am excited about Rebecca!! Although, it was a little sad when we were at the American Girl Place in Chicago last weekend, there were no Samantha's at all! You could see where Rebecca was going to go, and I took a picture of Lydia trying to look inside to see what she looked like! It's on the other computer or I'd post it.
> 
> Can I tell you that I find it a little funny that you live by Chicago and yet you are making big plans to go to the AG store in Atlanta?
> 
> Here is a link to a page with a picture of Rebecca on it:
> http://www.americangirlfan.com/2009/05/real-picture-of-american-girl-doll-rebecca-.html
> 
> Heather, you just keep your comments to yourself.


I know on the swing set!  But G can be a pain in the BUTT!!!!!  
I still can't believe you went to AG place and Didn't tell me!  
She is really cute!  
We have already been to AG Place in Chicago 3 or 4 times.  The 1st time we went we had brunch with MeMa, Pa and daddy.  Kyle had his dinosaur in his own chair.  It was really cute.  I thin Nik got Nellie that time.  The other times when my mom would visit We would go ad Pa and G would  fallow us and make fun of the whole thing and Kyle would whine.  Of course we would ignore them but it  was still a pain.  Then I think last spring when my parents came Pa kept Kyle outside and Nik  walked every floor 3 times picking just the right thing!  Poor Pa had to keep Kyle entertained for almost 3 hours!  
So sad to say Chicago isn't a big thing for us since we live right here and we have never been to the Atlanta one.  Also we thought since Nik was dx'd we would never be able to eat there again and thankfully we are wrong!  
Oh and I didn't know how to sew the time we went to the Chicago one but I still dressed Nik up and my mom got all dressed up to match her and that is when we found out it was decorated all black and white dots and not even realizing it Nik and my mom had them on!.
I will try to find pics...
So more info then you wanted huh




PrincessKell said:


> Breakfast was grand! We really enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind me and my morning look! Its priceless it really is. hahaha
> 
> Oh and cleaning, oh my golly goodness.... Well I got the joys and junk picked up and I can see a floor and Bed! Georgia has her little bff over right now they are watchin a movie in her room! She is very happy. She found toys she hasn't seen in ages. I even found UNOPEN toys from her birthday LAST YEAR!  Gotta stash those away for Christmas. bwahahaha


Cute picture of you guys!



emcreative said:


> MINNIEVANMOM!!!
> 
> (I think you were the Emmett fan?
> 
> 
> If you wear a small or a medium, this EMMETT tee is less than $5!!!
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Clearance/Tops_Regular/Twilight-Emmett-Tee-261311.jsp


It was ME!  LOVE Emmett!  Don't think George would appreciate that shirt!  



livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


Leah!!!!!!  LOVE IT!  Ok how did you make it feel like doing a Tutorial???  Nik would love that!  Of course that means I would need to make one of Kyle's stuffed animals  a Luke outfit!  That is GREAT!
I am so jealous I wanted to go for SW weekends but G vetoed it since it is nice here and he would rather go to FL when it isn't nice here.  But Kyle would Flip for SW weekends.




Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer


Yay school is almosy out!
 all the outfits are wonderful!  they will love them





BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, just for kicks, here are a few of my hairbows.  Thanks for looking!


Welcome!  Love all the outfits and the bows are great!  
 I can only get my dd to wear bows now for cheerleading which is so sad!  I guess it is better then nothing.



*Toadstool* said:


> Did you find help yet?? I have the tutorial and can probably answer questions for you.
> *BTW.. MARLO I AM STILL WORKING ON THE DESIGN. DId you give up on me yet? *
> 
> 
> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *


Kira,  I am so happy you have found some relief from pain!  That really makes my day!  Sadly I get how awful chronic pain is all too well!  So hearing that you have been pain free for a few days give ms hope!  I couldn't be happier!

No I haven't given up on you!   the way I look at it is you where very kind to offer and beggars can't be choosers!  I know you have been hurting so I figured if you could you would ad if you couldn't it was the thought that counts!!!  I still need to learn how to do it!  My pain in the butt dh hasn't set me up yet but UGH!!!!  maybe I need to bug him today....


----------



## revrob

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!
> 
> I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.
> 
> Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!
> 
> LSU ribbon capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddler pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra print shirred dress & tote bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas tutu (no sewing involved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skort set:




Just wanted to say WELCOME!  You've done a great job creating beautiful things so far!  You're gonna love this new addiction!




BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, just for kicks, here are a few of my hairbows.  Thanks for looking!



WOW!  Your bows are awesome, too!




*Toadstool* said:


> That is so cool.. now the big question. Will they do copyrighted designs?? I want some character fabric that doesn't exist... Ni Hao Kai Lan would be so cute! I will try to remember to email them. Someone let me know if you find out though. I will probably forget.
> 
> 
> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *



I would LOVE Ni Hao Kai Lan fabric!  Now that you mention it, I NEED it!

WOO HOO for being pain free!  That is so great!   Here's hoping that acupuncture helps your neck as well!


----------



## aimeeg

Cindee- I detest Star Wars with every fiber of my being. That being said. . . Oh My Goodness!!! That little Princess Lea outfits is one of the cutest things I have ever seen on an AG doll.  Great Job!!


----------



## MiniGirl

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Thanks for the very warm welcome, all!  To answer, I am in Pineville (Rapides Parish) but moved here 2 years ago from BR!  I really consider myself a resident of BR who happens to be stuck in Pineville and we visit/shop in BR as often as we can!



Hey, I was born and raised in BTR. I went to BRHS (class of '83) and LSU (class of '87). I haven't been there in ages. My folks are deceased and all but 1 of my brothers have moves away, but I will always consider it "home."


----------



## HeatherSue

Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg


The Snow White outfit is fantastic!  Could you post a closeup of the little dwarfs?  They look adorable!  I love the peasant and twirl skirt, too!



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> LSU ribbon capris:


!!! What a way to introduce yourself! You've already made some GREAT things!! I really love the AK outfit with the ribbons!  Do you have an embriodery machine or did you do the name on the bag by "hand" (meaning on a regular machine)?  

The bows are adorable! I especially love the one with the minnie head ribbon!




danicaw said:


> Heather, please don't post the picture of "the doll" again... I am not sure I could handle it


I was being provoked!  If she keeps it up, I'll have to whip out THE DOLL pictures!



*Toadstool* said:


> OMgosh.. viking diamond is the machine I really want. It is probably just because it is the machine of choice by every seamstress in the area that I know. I've gotten to sew on it for a class I took. It is amazing! I think my favorite thing is that you don't have to lift up or lower the presser foot... it just knows.
> 
> I am Martha Pullen obsessed. I watch that show alot. Entredeaux is so much fun.
> 
> Awww! Love the tunic and dress. I must say.. I love her baby Simba more! Where did you get that?? Hannah NEEDS one!!!


My machine does that!  It's hard to get used to it.  I'm always reaching behind it to lower the presser foot, but there's no lever back there!  You just push down on the pedal, or push the "start" button and it lowers automatically!  

I just like to say entredeaux.  Entredeaux...entredeaux....entredeaux...isn't that fun?

Tessa has the same Baby Simba as Lily.  We got it at Disney World.  She loves that little Simba!



*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *






emcreative said:


> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.



I'm sorry to hear about his grandma, and that you'll be without your little sweetie for a while. 



emcreative said:


> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10543333
> Ooh and I should have included before, you're welcome to use any of my designs AS LONG AS you send me a picture of the completed work!


I don't think that looks like a very user friendly machine.  If you're serious about this sewing thing, I would spend a little more and get this one:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726

This is one of the machines I have (and many others on here) and I love it!  If you get the other machine, you'll probably be upgrading pretty quickly!

This one is a littler cheaper and it looks similar
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8798084&findingMethod=rr

Did you see my applique design, or should I send you a link?



pixeegrl said:


> EmiOli Designs[/B]


I think I've seen that site before. They're SO cute!



minnie2 said:


> No I haven't given up on you!   the way I look at it is you where very kind to offer and beggars can't be choosers!  I know you have been hurting so I figured if you could you would ad if you couldn't it was the thought that counts!!!  I still need to learn how to do it!  My pain in the butt dh hasn't set me up yet but UGH!!!!  maybe I need to bug him today....



Hey, did you send her the same picture to digitize that you sent me?  I hope not!  That's a lot of work to have 2 people commisioned to do it!  But, it's not a big deal since I haven't started yet!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Did you find help yet?? I have the tutorial and can probably answer questions for you.
> *BTW.. MARLO I AM STILL WORKING ON THE DESIGN. DId you give up on me yet? **
> *


I would love to have a tutorial!


----------



## minnie2




----------



## Tinka_Belle

I will have pics of Jenna's Tunics later today. That is if it doesn't start raining.


----------



## Mirb1214

danicaw said:


> Heather, please don't post the picture of "the doll" again... I am not sure I could handle it





Now ya'll got me really curious about this "doll". . . I would LOVE to see what it looks like!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mirb1214 said:


> Now ya'll got me really curious about this "doll". . . I would LOVE to see what it looks like!


It really is a horrible doll. One you don't ever show children.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Okay, so I finished my reversible aline a day or two ago.  I don't like my hand stitching, so I might redo that.  Anyway, I've never done buttons before, so I've been putting off that final part.  I need to practice before I attempt on the dress b/c I don't want to ruin it.  

So, I was headed downstairs to practice working on buttonholes, and I was bringing down my stash from Michael's of the clearanced $1 Disney ribbons (I already have several of these that I purchased for more than $1...grrr).  I was arranging them on the shelf, and I started singing to my husband.  It amused me so much that I called my girls down so I could sing it to them:

_Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...

Look at this trove, treasures untold...
How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...

I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.

You want thingamabogs?
Well, I *ain't got any*...

But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_

My husband thought it was very fitting... I don't understand why.     I don't have a fraction of the collection of sewing stuff that some of you have.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?



I am in LOVE! We need a tutorial! Or you'll be getting lots of orders! I so need one!

AND someone else needs to make a brown cape!! Who is up for that? Oh, I hear Jeanne volunteering! I have Mandy and Jenny and Mikey dolls so Mikey can be Luke and and Jenny Leia!! 

Don't worry, I am 99.9% sure they are the same size as the AG dolls!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Reese'smom said:


> Can someone help me out? I am finished with my first dress for DD, all thats left is to hem it. My singer machine has a blind hem stitch, but I don't have a blind stitch foot. Can someone walk me through using the blind hem stitch? Walk me through it as if I were a 5 year old. I have read my machine's instructions 1,000 times and I still dont get it. On the other hand,  I taught myself how to do buttonholes with my machine. They didn't turn out badly for my first try. I can't wait to post pictures of my finished dress!


I use youtube.com for everything I don't understand.  There is a great visual tutorial on blind hem, lap zipper, ruffleers. etc.  I think you will find help on youtube and you can follow along.



emcreative said:


> MINNIEVANMOM!!!
> (I think you were the Emmett fan?
> If you wear a small or a medium, this EMMETT tee is less than $5!!!
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Clearance/Tops_Regular/Twilight-Emmett-Tee-261311.jsp


It wasn't me but someone posted that I cut off Emmett and he is the cutest.  I have read the books twice but really don't wear the shirts, I just design them.



Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/th_2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer


Piper, the give outfit is just too cute.  She is going to love it.  Great job!


*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *


Wow, I am so happy you are pain free.  That is just great news especially if the weird stuff goes away quickly.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.



I am sorry for the eminent death of your loved one.  I am even more sorry for your daughter being gone so long.  I hope you will be ok.  Come and chat with us anytime.


----------



## ibesue

livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?



So cute!  



Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer



Both outfits are great!  I want to see close ups of the dwarfs too!  So what are you going to do for the summer???  



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> LSU ribbon capris:



Welcome!!!  Your outfits are very cute!  So are your bows!



danicaw said:


> I was hardly able to keep up with you all today... of course I did take a nap in this afternoon....I can't remember the last time I did that... so indulgent.
> 
> We are using this weekend to get ready for DS bday party next weekend. He turns 6 and is having a Bolt party! We are just doing family for the real party, but are taking cupcakes to school and to church so all the kids can get in on the sugary fun.
> So tonight we try our hand at Marshmellow Fondant, as the party cake will have a map of the US on it - cause Bolt travels across the country.
> He cracks me up..... my MIL (who is a huge help with parties and cakes) asked him a few weeks back what kind of cake he was going to have... Once they got past the "Bolt" part, he went on to tell her a Chocolate cake with ganache filling and orange frosting. It took her a while to catch the ganache part... she didn't realize he has seen that episode of Good Eats about a dozen times.  Listening to that conversation was soo fun!
> Oh, and we are going to do the tie dye cupcakes for school and church.... in other words, there will be WAY to much cake in my house this time next week
> I actually have to pack up all my sewing stuff and move it out of the dining room tonight... so no sewing for me til June. . I will pop in and post cake pics and get my sewing fix on and off this week.
> Enjoy your long weekends!
> A big THANK YOU to all the men and women who serve our country!



 yummy cake!!!  And I agree, a big Thanks to all who serve our country!



*Toadstool* said:


> OMgosh.. viking diamond is the machine I really want. It is probably just because it is the machine of choice by every seamstress in the area that I know. I've gotten to sew on it for a class I took. It is amazing! I think my favorite thing is that you don't have to lift up or lower the presser foot... it just knows.
> 
> 
> Those are awesome. Would you mind me using your artwork to make an embroidery design? I think an outline design would be so awesome of this. Never though of doing that. Hotfix makes me nervous. I'd catch myself on fire for sure.. or glue myself to myself...
> 
> I saw a thread a while back saying the tag fairy was gone. Not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> It is a great idea! I love it! How did you do that adorable map??
> 
> Omgosh! I don't think I have ever seen the second fabric you posted! That is so cute!!
> 
> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *



1. I looked on ebay and there is a  Viking for sell for $6,999!!!    I didn't pay that much for my top of the line Baby Lock!  

2.  I think embroidery designs would be perfect!  Hot fix scares me too, but embroidery is easy peasy!

3.  I thought that I saw the tag fairy was gone too.

4.  I think that map is on some pirate fabric that I have!

5.  The 2nd fabric is the original kids around the world fabric.  We saw it one day at Hancocks (when we had a few near us!) and thought we would get it next time.  Sadly, it was never there again....

6.  CONGRATS ON BEING PAIN FREE!!!!



emcreative said:


> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.



  I am sorry you have having these issues.  Hopefully she will be back soon.  If not, can you go get her?  I can't see her missing the end of the school year.



emcreative said:


> I've been thinking about getting this machine..
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10543333
> 
> Any thoughts on it?



I would look a bit further.  You don't want to spend your entire time being frustrated with your machine.  How about Craigs List, garage sales, ebay?



minnie2 said:


> So sad to say Chicago isn't a big thing for us since we live right here and we have never been to the Atlanta one.  Also we thought since Nik was dx'd we would never be able to eat there again and thankfully we are wrong!



 That is how we are with the Los Angeles store!  Been there many times!  Almost like it is with Disneyland!!    I know shocking, but we still love to go!!  But nothing better than to run down to DL after DH gets off work, have dinner, go on a couple of rides and go home!  



Mirb1214 said:


> Now ya'll got me really curious about this "doll". . . I would LOVE to see what it looks like!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  
Really you don't want to see it, trust me!  



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, so I finished my reversible aline a day or two ago.  I don't like my hand stitching, so I might redo that.  Anyway, I've never done buttons before, so I've been putting off that final part.  I need to practice before I attempt on the dress b/c I don't want to ruin it.
> 
> So, I was headed downstairs to practice working on buttonholes, and I was bringing down my stash from Michael's of the clearanced $1 Disney ribbons (I already have several of these that I purchased for more than $1...grrr).  I was arranging them on the shelf, and I started singing to my husband.  It amused me so much that I called my girls down so I could sing it to them:
> 
> _Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...
> 
> Look at this trove, treasures untold...
> How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
> Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...
> 
> I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
> I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.
> 
> You want thingamabogs?
> Well, I *ain't got any*...
> 
> But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_
> 
> My husband thought it was very fitting... I don't understand why.     I don't have a fraction of the collection of sewing stuff that some of you have.



So funny!  I like to make up songs like that too!  But now I can only sing them to myself.  All my DD's and DGD's are out on their own and DH can't seem to hear anymore!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, so I finished my reversible aline a day or two ago.  I don't like my hand stitching, so I might redo that.  Anyway, I've never done buttons before, so I've been putting off that final part.  I need to practice before I attempt on the dress b/c I don't want to ruin it.
> 
> So, I was headed downstairs to practice working on buttonholes, and I was bringing down my stash from Michael's of the clearanced $1 Disney ribbons (I already have several of these that I purchased for more than $1...grrr).  I was arranging them on the shelf, and I started singing to my husband.  It amused me so much that I called my girls down so I could sing it to them:
> 
> _Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...
> 
> Look at this trove, treasures untold...
> How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
> Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...
> 
> I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
> I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.
> 
> You want thingamabogs?
> Well, I *ain't got any*...
> 
> But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_
> 
> My husband thought it was very fitting... I don't understand why.     I don't have a fraction of the collection of sewing stuff that some of you have.


 I'm gonna share this one with DH. He will laugh so hard and probably roll his eyes at me. That's what he does everytime I say that I need something.


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

HeatherSue said:


> !!! What a way to introduce yourself! You've already made some GREAT things!! I really love the AK outfit with the ribbons!  Do you have an embriodery machine or did you do the name on the bag by "hand" (meaning on a regular machine)?



Actually, the letters are "iron on" appliques!  I know, not very "creative" but I only have a basic machine- for now!  I am hoping by next year to have an embroidery/sewing machine, but I bought basic because I didn't know if I would like sewing or if I'd be any good at it and didn't want to sink a lot of money into it.    Now, I am hooked and will be looking to upgrade next year (after I pay for WDW and Christmas, of course!)


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh Pineville is far from me!
> I live 2 hours south of BR. I love BR!! It is just far to go for shopping to me. We go every now and then. I am incredibly sad that Old Fahsioned Baby is closing down. I never got a chance to go there. SHe was always closed.
> We have another member here that lives in Br.



BR is 2 hours from me too but there is NOWHERE to shop here!  My XH still lives in BR and my kids' doctors are in BR and N.O. so we combine shopping and activities with trips to the doctor or to dad's!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm in Alexandria!!




OK, so are you here by choice?    JK- I grew up in Pville and swore I'd never live here!  Now, I'm here, wanting to move back to BR and my kids don't wanna move again!   So, I say I'm "stuck" here but, the truth is, we have made a lot of great friends and my kids are really involved in school, church and sports here, so it really is OK!


----------



## KJMAX1

I hope this is the right thread to ask...We have 5 kids. We are going on a celebration trip in Aug for the adoption of our 5th child. Two boys, and three girls. Id like one day for them to wear something that goes together. But my oldest son is 7 and not into huge matchy match.


Any ideas of what I could do? I was thinking a small chest applique for him, and the girls have a matching shirt or something with the same applique only bigger? The 3yr old boy wont care since he still doesnt feel the need to be fashionable yet!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

And, now, I'd like to pick your collective brains! 

DD7 is heat intolerant, meaning she over heats very easily and is prone to dehydration/passing out.  During the summer, I have to make many accomodations for her including how she dresses!  The ONLY reason I am taking her to WDW in August is because it is a REALLY good deal (kids dine, play and stay free) and DS9 will be an "adult" come October, so the price would more than double! 

Last trip (in Nov.) I took her to BBB and did the whole shebang!  Bought the dress/shoes/crown/wand and all.  But, she was sooooo hot in the dress she had to take it off halfway through the day and then she was so upset because she "didn't look like a princess anymore."  

So, this year, I making her some themed outfits.  For CRT, I'd like to do something similar to a Cinderella dress but in a style she can wear.  I am thinking along the lines of a tank top and tulle skirt with some type of bunting around the hips like Cinderella's dress.  She'd probably wear shorts underneath.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this?  Should I just do a 2 piece- decorate and embroider a store bought tank and then design the skirt?  What would work for the bunting?  I worry about satin because it might get pulls in it.  I appreciate all input and suggestions!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

KJMAX1 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to ask...We have 5 kids. We are going on a celebration trip in Aug for the adoption of our 5th child. Two boys, and three girls. Id like one day for them to wear something that goes together. But my oldest son is 7 and not into huge matchy match.
> 
> 
> Any ideas of what I could do? I was thinking a small chest applique for him, and the girls have a matching shirt or something with the same applique only bigger? The 3yr old boy wont care since he still doesnt feel the need to be fashionable yet!



On our last trip, I designed some outfits for DD which my SIL sewed for me.  Then, using scraps of fabric left over from her outfits, I cut out Mickey heads and appliqued them (well SIL did) to t-shirts for DS and I to wear.  That way we all matched but DD stood out like the Princess she is and DS didn't feel left out at all!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

BayouMouseketeer said:


> OK, so are you here by choice?    JK- I grew up in Pville and swore I'd never live here!  Now, I'm here, wanting to move back to BR and my kids don't wanna move again!   So, I say I'm "stuck" here but, the truth is, we have made a lot of great friends and my kids are really involved in school, church and sports here, so it really is OK!


No I am not here by choice. I ended up here and everytime I try to leave my plans get thwarted.  Anyways, it is not that bad of a place. I wish that we lived in Pineville though. It is nicer there than here. There is nothing int his area and it drives me up the wall.


----------



## livndisney

Thank you everyone for the kind words about Princess Leia. We took her to Star Wars Weekends today and a Jawa tried to trade for her. The Queen thought she was adorable. 

Jessica, I am pretty sure Mandy patterns don't fit the AG very well and vice versa. I "think" I still have Mandy's patterns, so I will look for them this summer (if I go home). There IS a robe pattern, but I think the hood would have to added.  

Bayou-we do lots of halter back style dresses (My dd doesn't do well in the heat either) and pillowcase dresses. You can PM me if you want to see some pics of the dresses I am talking about (don't want to "bore" anyone with pics of Morgan LOL)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> Bayou-we do lots of halter back style dresses (My dd doesn't do well in the heat either) and pillowcase dresses. You can PM me if you want to see some pics of the dresses I am talking about (don't want to "bore" anyone with pics of Morgan LOL)


You are going to deny us pics of Morgan?


----------



## livndisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> You are going to deny us pics of Morgan?



Me? NOT Take advantage of a chance to show off my child?HeatherSue and Teresajoy would hunt me down LOL

I am uploading pics from today as we speak LOL


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hope things went well for Nicole and baby!!!

Steph-love the diaper bag and terry tunic.  I can imagine that the terry wasn't fun to work with but is sure it cute!

Kelli-love the T turned capris.  How clever!

Emcreative-your evil step designs are so cool!  Hoop de Doo shorts are too cute.  Sorry your DD will be away.

Marlo-cute outfit for your nephew.  Rebecca sure looks beautiful.  I was hoping they wouldn't come out with some 1980's "historic" doll.  Hope you're feeling better.

Wendy-great job on Jessica's castle photo!

Cathy-sorry about your JoAnn's online disappointment-seems like we hear about that alot.  Your recital photos are so cute-Loved the Minnie outfits!

Linnette-LOVE all your creations-especially the Minnie t-dress.  Sorry you're going through so much.  Hope your boys are feeling better and other things start looking brighter!!!

Miranda-Cute Strawberry Shortcake dress!!!

Piper-Love the Snow White big give outfit and the top/skirt!

BayouMousekeeper-cute stuff!  Love your bows!

Kira-so happy to hear you've found some relief!

Cindee-Love the AG Starwars outfit!  Never too many photos of Morgan!


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> 1. I looked on ebay and there is a  Viking for sell for $6,999!!!    I didn't pay that much for my top of the line Baby Lock!



Do you have the Baby Lock that has that snow man sticker?  THAT is SO COOL!  I want it!  BAD!  I went and "test drove" it at my local dealer so that I could see if I would like it - that's the machine that they're giving away at the Martha Pullen market.  I thought I would dream.  When she showed me that sticker and how it worked, I KNOW my jaw hit the floor!  MAN!  That is SO COOL!  SO, is that the machine that you have, and you paid less than $6999?  My dealer was willing to give me a "package deal" for $8500, but that included an imagine serger, and I already own one.  SO, the "deal" would be $7300.  I have no clue if that's a good deal?  It doesn't matter since I seriously don't see that purchase in my future!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you for remembering that I asked.  The only one I could see was the Donald.  My DS8 will love that one(if I can get it together)  Thank you again.




emcreative said:


> I'm sorry, my foggy brain can't remember who was going to craft Donald Duck as Darth Maul...but would this image help for reference (I also cant' remember if you'd already figured out how you were going to do it or not...if so, disregard this message, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh and for you creatives, this is the first time I've seen Mickey as INDIANA JONES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL I"m finding everything tonight...except what I"m looking for!!)


----------



## livndisney




----------



## livndisney

I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.



LOOK AT THAT SWEET GIRL!  She is so cute!  You did the applique in an hour?  Really?  It looks great!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


Morgan looks so pretty and her hair is adorable all done up. That dress looks great. I love the style of it and the applique looks great too.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> LOOK AT THAT SWEET GIRL!  She is so cute!  You did the applique in an hour?  Really?  It looks great!



Can you believe I started with the standard Dis Mickey head LOL. I cut it out the night before and did the stitching Friday night LOL.


----------



## danicaw

livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.



Looks great! Love the dress fabric too...cute print!


As it turns out I can't put all my sewing away just yet! I have to make DS a new tie for his B-Day weekend! I also got out to the JoAnn sale this AM.... I think the trick for finding good stuff at the remnant rack is to hit the end of a big sale. I got a cute red and white print for some pants for DD. And some great green and blue paisley print for me!  I am thinking a fun summery handbag would be nice 

We made Marsh mellow Fondant last night... it tastes SOOOO much better than regular fondant. I am eager to see how it holds up when we actually start to roll it out and cut it. 

Ok, back to laundry and cleaning.


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I fly by, still not quite up to my normal.
> 
> Did any of y'all see this?  I thought it was a cute idea for an older girl (if it were cut a little higher up and had a bit thicker straps).  Just thought I'd pass it along.



Oh this is a great idea. I know my 20 yo neice would love this!! She loves Belle. I'll have to show her for our next trip. 



DisneyKings said:


> Are there any tips for ruffling a skirt with the ruffler foot?  Do you ruffle before sewing up the side seam or after?  I have done straight strips using Carla's guide, but not something already in a circle.  My machine is also built in, so I usually have a mind wandering moment at some point & wind up with the skirt caught in it at some point--I'm thinking that would be pretty bad to do with the ruffler!



You can do it either way. I think I'd do when it was flat, then seem out the back. 



Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer



Piper, these is adorable! 



BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, just for kicks, here are a few of my hairbows.  Thanks for looking!



I admire anyone that can do bows. I just don't have the patience. Your bows and outfits look great. 



livndisney said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words about Princess Leia. We took her to Star Wars Weekends today and a Jawa tried to trade for her. The Queen thought she was adorable.



How are the SW weekend crowds?


----------



## livndisney

SallyfromDE said:


> How are the SW weekend crowds?


In a word-crazy.
Well, we staked out a spot for the parade well over an hour before. The "lovely" man next to us felt it was ok to save, not one but two whole benches for people who were not even in the park yet. Just as the parade started some guy sits on Morgan! as he plops himself down on the curb in a spot not large enough for him.


----------



## karebear1

ibesue said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Really you don't want to see it, trust me!




Forgive her- she knows not what she asks!!!  Ibesue is right. ti would just be wrong to scourge this thread with that doll again. Really......... if you want to see it doa search for ugliest doll... then you'll understand!! 




livndisney said:


>



Number 1 rule on disboutique thread :  BIG PICTURES SO THIS GRANDMA CAN SEE!  can you ploease post these bigger??  LOVE the Princess leah doll- so cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> 
> Linnette


Oh, honey; definitely praying for you; hope the boys are able to get better w/o the hospital, and wow! love the outfits!  When I'm depressed I don't accomplish anything.


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have made a few including a version of HeatherSue's adorable applique.
> 
> My DS loves Peter Pan and Captain Hook
> 
> Costumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Hook Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique
> 
> www.stitchintime.com has some really great machine appliques that I think I will use for my next  Peter Pan outfit for Ethan


Love the peter pan outfits!


ibesue said:


> I LOVE AG dolls too!  I have even been to 2 AGP stores!  When son in law graduated from boot camp, we flew into Chicago, got our rental car and headed straight to the American Girl Place!!!  DH was thrilled of course, but Kadie, her mom & I had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> I/QUOTE]
> I'm a tad AG obsessed as well; my DD had her last birthday at the Dallas bistro, and we've been to Chicago as well.  I almost killed DD yesterday when I found out she'd given Felicity a "trim" in her salon chair; Her hair is now about two inches shorter
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night while we were in Joann's DD spotted some strawberry shortcake fabric. She had a strawberry shortcake tea party to go to today, and strawberry shortcake is drinking tea on the fabric. She begged me to make her a dress.. So I made this last night, I was up until 3 am finishing it since I didn't get started until late. I would have preferred to just make a simple sun dress, but the invites said to wear your fancy dress, so I figured ruffles were needed. I bought a machine applique to go with it, but it was getting too late so I decided not to use it (maybe I will make something else with it later). She got pink icing on it, so ignore the spot if you can see it.... hopefully it will wash out when she lets me take the dress off of her later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so so cute!
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick /wave as I fly by, still not quite up to my normal.
> 
> Did any of y'all see this?  I thought it was a cute idea for an older girl (if it were cut a little higher up and had a bit thicker straps).  Just thought I'd pass it along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the concept; agree w/ your changes; and maybe lose the red high heels.
> 
> 
> Piper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all precious!  I love the dwarves!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'd be honored.  And how you feel about Hotfix is how scared I am of my sewing machine.  I somehow have myself convinced if I buy a newer one, it won't be so scary. LOL!  We'll see!
> 
> 
> (((hugs))) and congrats on being pain free.  I know how amazing that is.  You deserve days free of pain!  I'm thinking about trying to get into a pain clinic to deal with mine, we'll see if I have the time, money, and courage.  And I'm not sure there's much they could do for me anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry; it must be really hard being seperated from her.  Hope she's home really soon.
> 
> 
> BayouMouseketeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the very warm welcome, all!  To answer, I am in Pineville (Rapides Parish) but moved here 2 years ago from BR!  I really consider myself a resident of BR who happens to be stuck in Pineville and we visit/shop in BR as often as we can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your stuff- Welcome!
> 
> 
> KJMAX1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is the right thread to ask...We have 5 kids. We are going on a celebration trip in Aug for the adoption of our 5th child. Two boys, and three girls. Id like one day for them to wear something that goes together. But my oldest son is 7 and not into huge matchy match.
> 
> 
> Any ideas of what I could do? I was thinking a small chest applique for him, and the girls have a matching shirt or something with the same applique only bigger? The 3yr old boy wont care since he still doesnt feel the need to be fashionable yet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your idea is great; or you could do dresses for the girls, and appliqued shirts for the boys, maybe w/ matching shorts for your youngest.
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey ya'll; I have a question for those of you who have purchased embroidery designs.  I bought my first designs (bolt) from stitchontime; and asked for the .sew format.  When she sent it, I have a jpg w/ all the parts of the design, but only one part in .sew.  Am I supposed to do something for the rest?  Or did the file not attach correctly so I should let her know?  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I'd just love to embroider more than just the black. LOL.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey ya'll; I have a question for those of you who have purchased embroidery designs.  I bought my first designs (bolt) from stitchontime; and asked for the .sew format.  When she sent it, I have a jpg w/ all the parts of the design, but only one part in .sew.  Am I supposed to do something for the rest?  Or did the file not attach correctly so I should let her know?  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I'd just love to embroider more than just the black. LOL.


It will all embroider with just the one file.


----------



## jham

Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning! Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer


 
Really cute Piper!  I LOVE the Snow White fabric!



*Toadstool* said:


> That is so cool.. now the big question. Will they do copyrighted designs?? I want some character fabric that doesn't exist... Ni Hao Kai Lan would be so cute! I will try to remember to email them. Someone let me know if you find out though. I will probably forget.
> 
> 
> THat is so precious! My DD is obsssed with SS right now. I have some of that fabric, and can't decide what to make with it. How did you do the skirt? Are there 3 layers of skirt or what?? I love how poofy it looks, but I don't think I can get away with doing that with how hot and sticky it is getting here. Love your design though! You are learning so fast. I am impressed!!!
> Is that a sheet?? I think I saw a sheet like that for sale on ebay.
> 
> 
> I honestly think it is easier to do a blind hem by hand. I think it is very easy. You just iron up a small hem and then iron your bigger hem and whip stitch by hand. I use these alot on dresses. I have used the one on the machine, but have to study the book several times just to figure out how to fold the fabric. Definitely think it would be hard without the foot too!
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/03/howto_hand_sew_a_blind_hem.html
> That is basically how I do it except I wasn't doing the serged/overcasted edge. I fold under about a half of an inch to make a finished edge before I whip stitch. I think now that I hav ea serger I might do it this way.
> Also if you google blind hem tutorial you get a ton of hits on how to do it by machine.
> 
> 
> Saw this one on etsy a few days ago.
> 
> 
> Thats really cute! Oh to be skinny again! Love that idea though. I saved it just in case I ever do get skinny again... HAHA!!!
> 
> 
> That is so awesome!!! *bow* I adore Leia!
> 
> 
> LOVE THAT DRESS!!! It is just perfect! I am soo ISO that fabric now. Did you embroider the dwarves??
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find help yet?? I have the tutorial and can probably answer questions for you.
> *BTW.. MARLO I AM STILL WORKING ON THE DESIGN. DId you give up on me yet? *
> 
> 
> Love the ribbon capris! What parish do you live in?? I live in Lafourche parish.
> 
> 
> 
> That ribbon is so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!*
> *I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!*


 
Yay for pain free!!!




livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


 


livndisney said:


>


 
My kids are freaking out over these pictures and want to see bigger ones please!  And Jayden says "hi" to Morgan!  And she's jealous you got to see a Jawa!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


Cindee, that is so cute!!! I love it!!! Samantha, you look DARLING!! I love the hair! 



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa waits by the door when I mention the fabric store, too.  The BACK door yelling "NOOO!!! NOOO!!! NOT THE FABRIC STORE!!!"



I was wondering if Tessa loved the fabric store more than my kids! I guess not! They groan when I tell them we are going there! 



jham said:


> Too bad,  my grandma used to pay me $100 every time I mowed her lawn! I had a real nice summer job!  And she always had root beer and ice cream or cookies.



WOW!!! I wish I had we had had a Grandma like that! 




Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg



This outift is cute beyondwords Piper!!! What a lucky little girl! 



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!
> 
> I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.
> 
> Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!
> Animal Kingdom Skort set:


Welcome!!! You do really nice work! 




*Toadstool* said:


> I saw a thread a while back saying the tag fairy was gone. Not sure if it is true or not.



She was around in December. She seem to come and go a lot. 



*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *



I'm so glad it's working for you!!!!!! 



emcreative said:


> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live.QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, I'm so sorry about Emmy's Great Grandma. I'm glad she will get to see her one last time. I know you will miss her terribly, but it sounds like there is precious little time left.
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know on the swing set!  But G can be a pain in the BUTT!!!!!
> I still can't believe you went to AG place and Didn't tell me!
> She is really cute!
> We have already been to AG Place in Chicago 3 or 4 times.  The 1st time we went we had brunch with MeMa, Pa and daddy.  Kyle had his dinosaur in his own chair.  It was really cute.  I thin Nik got Nellie that time.  The other times when my mom would visit We would go ad Pa and G would  fallow us and make fun of the whole thing and Kyle would whine.  Of course we would ignore them but it  was still a pain.  Then I think last spring when my parents came Pa kept Kyle outside and Nik  walked every floor 3 times picking just the right thing!  Poor Pa had to keep Kyle entertained for almost 3 hours!
> So sad to say Chicago isn't a big thing for us since we live right here and we have never been to the Atlanta one.  Also we thought since Nik was dx'd we would never be able to eat there again and thankfully we are wrong!
> Oh and I didn't know how to sew the time we went to the Chicago one but I still dressed Nik up and my mom got all dressed up to match her and that is when we found out it was decorated all black and white dots and not even realizing it Nik and my mom had them on!.
> I will try to find pics...
> So more info then you wanted huh
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> I was just picking on you about the AG Place in Atlanta!
> 
> 
> 
> TBGOES2DISNEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I finished my reversible aline a day or two ago.  I don't like my hand stitching, so I might redo that.  Anyway, I've never done buttons before, so I've been putting off that final part.  I need to practice before I attempt on the dress b/c I don't want to ruin it.
> 
> So, I was headed downstairs to practice working on buttonholes, and I was bringing down my stash from Michael's of the clearanced $1 Disney ribbons (I already have several of these that I purchased for more than $1...grrr).  I was arranging them on the shelf, and I started singing to my husband.  It amused me so much that I called my girls down so I could sing it to them:
> 
> _Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...
> 
> Look at this trove, treasures untold...
> How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
> Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...
> 
> I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
> I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.
> 
> You want thingamabogs?
> Well, I *ain't got any*...
> 
> But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_
> 
> My husband thought it was very fitting... I don't understand why.     I don't have a fraction of the collection of sewing stuff that some of you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> Mirb1214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now ya'll got me really curious about this "doll". . . I would LOVE to see what it looks like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there is a link in Heather's latest trip report.
> yep, here it is, view at your own risk:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224
> 
> Remember, you were warned.
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind words about Princess Leia. We took her to Star Wars Weekends today and a Jawa tried to trade for her. The Queen thought she was adorable.
> 
> Jessica, I am pretty sure Mandy patterns don't fit the AG very well and vice versa. I "think" I still have Mandy's patterns, so I will look for them this summer (if I go home). There IS a robe pattern, but I think the hood would have to added.
> 
> Bayou-we do lots of halter back style dresses (My dd doesn't do well in the heat either) and pillowcase dresses. You can PM me if you want to see some pics of the dresses I am talking about (don't want to "bore" anyone with pics of Morgan LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cindee, we always NEED more pictures of Morgan!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? NOT Take advantage of a chance to show off my child?HeatherSue and Teresajoy would hunt me down LOL
> 
> I am uploading pics from today as we speak LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that is better!
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marlo-cute outfit for your nephew.  Rebecca sure looks beautiful.  I was hoping they wouldn't come out with some 1980's "historic" doll.  Hope you're feeling better.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what I was worried about!!! I told Arminda that if the new doll turned out to be a historic 80's doll, I would scream!!! Julie is bad enough!
> 
> How was your trip? I am sorry we didn't get a chance to meet!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Adi12982

First - WOO HOO, I caught up!!  I had like 5 pages on the last thread and 51 here!!  We had a great 5 days at WDW, I will post about them later.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Has anyone heard from Adi? I haven't seen her on here or on Facebook for a while and I was wondering if everything was ok?


I feel so loved, thanks so much for caring!



tricia said:


> I promise to thank God every day for being blessed with a Disney Lover.



I do too (though my love for Disney is greater, he does find joy in my joy too)!  I can only imagine the difficulty of loving a Disney hater. . . but since Heathers is practically perfect in (almost) every way. . . I guess he makes up for it  



twob4him said:


> I hate to break it to you but I don't think the tag fairy exists!
> 
> ETA: Look no tag for me......seeee?



I agree - I've been around a while and posted some interestingly stupid things, and nothing. . . lol!




*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *



I am sooo thrilled to hear that it is working!!  What relief you must feel!!

Linette - Glad to see you back and posting.  I will continue praying for you and yours!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


You are not a dork that is sooooo cute!  I love it.


PrincessKell said:


> Breakfast was grand! We really enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and cleaning, oh my golly goodness.... Well I got the joys and junk picked up and I can see a floor and Bed! Georgia has her little bff over right now they are watchin a movie in her room! She is very happy. She found toys she hasn't seen in ages. I even found UNOPEN toys from her birthday LAST YEAR!  Gotta stash those away for Christmas. bwahahaha


Yummy pancakes.  We love Mickey Pancakes here too.  I think my kids would clean their rooms if they found unopened toys but alas they open everything on Christmas Day!


Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer


These are so cute.


BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!
> 
> I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.
> 
> Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!
> 
> LSU ribbon capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddler pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra print shirred dress & tote bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas tutu (no sewing involved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skort set:


I love your stuff!  Welcome to our thread!


*Toadstool* said:


> *Okay.. I have a super awesome announcement!!!
> I AM PAIN FREE FOR 2 DAYS!!!! Apparently these pills are working. I have had chronic pelvic pain for the past 3 and a half years, and now I feel nothing there! The meds are making me feel really wierd, fatiqued, and sick, but it is only temporary! I am sooo overjoyed! Praise God!!! I am in shock of how it feels to be able to walk around and not be in pain or pick up Hannah without being in alot of pain. I hope it is permanent!!! After so long and 4 surgeries I am amazed that this little pill seems to be working wonders!
> *


That is a super awesome announcement.  I am glad you are starting to feel better.


KJMAX1 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to ask...We have 5 kids. We are going on a celebration trip in Aug for the adoption of our 5th child. Two boys, and three girls. Id like one day for them to wear something that goes together. But my oldest son is 7 and not into huge matchy match.
> 
> 
> Any ideas of what I could do? I was thinking a small chest applique for him, and the girls have a matching shirt or something with the same applique only bigger? The 3yr old boy wont care since he still doesnt feel the need to be fashionable yet!



I think you could make some tee shirts with appliques or bowling shirts from youcanmakethis.com  Carla C has a great pattern that is super easy for a cute shirt for boys.



livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


The dress is adorable!  Looks like you had a lot of fun.


mrsmiller said:


> some of the things I've been working on while being away enjoying my depression....(over 20 outfits!!!)
> 
> made 4 of this style (the tshirt dresses are the ones I get more request for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillow case for an older girls (size 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a sample piece for a tunic top I made for my niece ( have to make it size 16 woman's)  I think I will leave out the decorative stitches as they are crooked , the bad news is that I once again cut it in the fabric  just guessing as I was not sure if It was going to work, after I put it together I really liked it , now I have to work on the pattern again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to apologize to those that I did not get in contact with that  had some request , but my husband's case did not go as expected and it is taking the life out of our family, but I am leaving all in God's hands , I cannot do anymore but I would like to thank you all for the prayers and the emails ...they really mean a lot
> 
> on another bad twist ...the school my kids go to closed due to high numbers of flu cases, since yesterday both my kids have 104.00 fever even with motrin and Tylenol, the doctor just said to wait it out for a couple of days otherwise we have to take them to emergency( around here the emergency rooms are overcrowded with people going to the er panicking about the swine flu, so we are hoping we do not have to go ...), and to think that  we just recovered from the regular flu few weeks back!!!!!   the good news is that I am not infected or sick yet!!!!!!! a lot of Lysol , alcohol and masks
> 
> Linnette



I am sorry to hear you are feeling badly.  The stuff you have created is beautiful though.  I hope your boys are feeling better.


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


So cool!!!  Love the Minnie Leia!



teresajoy said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was worried about!!! I told Arminda that if the new doll turned out to be a historic 80's doll, I would scream!!! Julie is bad enough!
> 
> How was your trip? I am sorry we didn't get a chance to meet!


I'm going the AG Place in Natick, MA Wednesday with my DD(10), her best friend and her BF's Mom.  The girls will take a 45 class on hair dos and then we'll go out to eat.  Should be fun.

Sorry we missed you.  Maybe next year.  DS & I had a great trip but it was HOT!!!  It was tough going from 40's/50's at home to near 100.  Joe LOVED AKL.  It was cool to see what animals would be outside our balcony in the mornings.  I think one of Joe's favorite moments from the trip was on our first full day when we got dinner at the quick serve spot at AKL and brought it back to eat on our balcony.    AKL had a photopass photographer in the lobby at night and we had our photo taken there nearly every night.  They took some really wonderful shots of Joe.  Now I need to work on adding borders.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> Just a quick /wave as I fly by, still not quite up to my normal.
> 
> Did any of y'all see this?  I thought it was a cute idea for an older girl (if it were cut a little higher up and had a bit thicker straps).  Just thought I'd pass it along.


I agree with you about the changes.  That girl looks just like my cousin 


emcreative said:


> Of course, I'd be honored.  And how you feel about Hotfix is how scared I am of my sewing machine.  I somehow have myself convinced if I buy a newer one, it won't be so scary. LOL!  We'll see!
> 
> 
> (((hugs))) and congrats on being pain free.  I know how amazing that is.  You deserve days free of pain!  I'm thinking about trying to get into a pain clinic to deal with mine, we'll see if I have the time, money, and courage.  And I'm not sure there's much they could do for me anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.


I am sorry to hear about your daughter.  I hope she is back soon.


----------



## TinaLala

Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!

Here's two outfits I made out of a pair of pants that DD6 had outgrown.  the dress is a leg and the bathing suit is made out of the waist of the pants and parts of the pants.










I do have a Disney outfit!





I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## HeatherSue

In case you missed the link, here is the ugliest doll in the universe.  Please ask children to leave the room and view at your own risk.  
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224



Mirb1214 said:


> Now ya'll got me really curious about this "doll". . . I would LOVE to see what it looks like!


See above!



Tinka_Belle said:


> It really is a horrible doll. One you don't ever show children.


Very true!  But, I find sick pleasure in showing it to unsuspecting children. 



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> _Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...
> 
> Look at this trove, treasures untold...
> How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
> Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...
> 
> I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
> I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.
> 
> You want thingamabogs?
> Well, I *ain't got any*...
> 
> But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_


That is perfect!! 



ibesue said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Really you don't want to see it, trust me!


MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Actually, the letters are "iron on" appliques!  I know, not very "creative" but I only have a basic machine- for now!  I am hoping by next year to have an embroidery/sewing machine, but I bought basic because I didn't know if I would like sewing or if I'd be any good at it and didn't want to sink a lot of money into it.   Now, I am hooked and will be looking to upgrade next year (after I pay for WDW and Christmas, of course!)


I think you're very creative!  I didn't even know you could get iron on letter appliques!  It looks really nice!



KJMAX1 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to ask...We have 5 kids. We are going on a celebration trip in Aug for the adoption of our 5th child. Two boys, and three girls. Id like one day for them to wear something that goes together. But my oldest son is 7 and not into huge matchy match.
> 
> 
> Any ideas of what I could do? I was thinking a small chest applique for him, and the girls have a matching shirt or something with the same applique only bigger? The 3yr old boy wont care since he still doesnt feel the need to be fashionable yet!


I think you're on the right track.  Is he a t-shirt kid, or would he wear a button up?  If he'd go for a button up shirt, you could make him CarlaC's bowling shirt from www.youcanmakthis.com. Then, use a coordinating fabric for the girls.  Or, like you said, you could just do an appliqued t-shirt for him and appliques for the girls and the little boy.



BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, now, I'd like to pick your collective brains!
> 
> DD7 is heat intolerant, meaning she over heats very easily and is prone to dehydration/passing out.  During the summer, I have to make many accomodations for her including how she dresses!  The ONLY reason I am taking her to WDW in August is because it is a REALLY good deal (kids dine, play and stay free) and DS9 will be an "adult" come October, so the price would more than double!
> 
> Last trip (in Nov.) I took her to BBB and did the whole shebang!  Bought the dress/shoes/crown/wand and all.  But, she was sooooo hot in the dress she had to take it off halfway through the day and then she was so upset because she "didn't look like a princess anymore."
> 
> So, this year, I making her some themed outfits.  For CRT, I'd like to do something similar to a Cinderella dress but in a style she can wear.  I am thinking along the lines of a tank top and tulle skirt with some type of bunting around the hips like Cinderella's dress.  She'd probably wear shorts underneath.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this?  Should I just do a 2 piece- decorate and embroider a store bought tank and then design the skirt?  What would work for the bunting?  I worry about satin because it might get pulls in it.  I appreciate all input and suggestions!


You could do the bunting in a litghtweight cotton. I think your idea sounds adorable!



livndisney said:


> (don't want to "bore" anyone with pics of Morgan LOL)


Are you INSANE???



livndisney said:


>


I LOVE her dress!! One hour applique?? You're awesome!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hey ya'll; I have a question for those of you who have purchased embroidery designs.  I bought my first designs (bolt) from stitchontime; and asked for the .sew format.  When she sent it, I have a jpg w/ all the parts of the design, but only one part in .sew.  Am I supposed to do something for the rest?  Or did the file not attach correctly so I should let her know?  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I'd just love to embroider more than just the black. LOL.


Did you try out the design already?  The entire design should all be together in one file and the other file is just showing you the thread changes and colors.  



TinaLala said:


> Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!
> 
> Here's two outfits I made out of a pair of pants that DD6 had outgrown.  the dress is a leg and the bathing suit is made out of the waist of the pants and parts of the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.



Those OUTFITS () are cute! The Ariel one is my favorite!


----------



## jessica52877

*Toadstool* said:


> It is a great idea! I love it! How did you do that adorable map??



LOL! The map was drawn on with sharpies! I actually have some super cute map fabric now and I do plan on sewing over the sharpies before I get rid of it. They ran in the heat though.



livndisney said:


> In a word-crazy.
> Well, we staked out a spot for the parade well over an hour before. The "lovely" man next to us felt it was ok to save, not one but two whole benches for people who were not even in the park yet. Just as the parade started some guy sits on Morgan! as he plops himself down on the curb in a spot not large enough for him.



UGH! I HATE that! I love to see a parade but I can't handle the inconsiderate people! 



jham said:


> Really cute Piper!  I LOVE the Snow White fabric!
> 
> My kids are freaking out over these pictures and want to see bigger ones please!  And Jayden says "hi" to Morgan!  And she's jealous you got to see a Jawa!



The jawa and ewoks were my favorite. They were the "kids" in my dollhouse. Luke and Leia were mom and dad!

If you come to my "fabric store" I'll give you some snow white fabric! That is the one I have a sliver left of! 



livndisney said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words about Princess Leia. We took her to Star Wars Weekends today and a Jawa tried to trade for her. The Queen thought she was adorable.
> 
> Jessica, I am pretty sure Mandy patterns don't fit the AG very well and vice versa. I "think" I still have Mandy's patterns, so I will look for them this summer (if I go home). There IS a robe pattern, but I think the hood would have to added.



Dang you are smart! I have that pattern in the other room! I have a few of them and I am 99.9% sure that the robe is in there. I am not sure I am talented enough to add a hood though!

I figured if it didn't have a too tight fitted waist it would fit. But we'll solve this problem in a moment and know for sure!



livndisney said:


>



UMMM???? I CAN'T see Morgan!

HELP PLEASE! Will someone measure the American Girl Doll please! I guess I am wondering about the waist measurement. Shoulder to knee-ish length and anything else you think I might need to know!

Thanks!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> LOL! The map was drawn on with sharpies! I actually have some super cute map fabric now and I do plan on sewing over the sharpies before I get rid of it. They ran in the heat though.
> 
> 
> 
> UGH! I HATE that! I love to see a parade but I can't handle the inconsiderate people!
> 
> 
> 
> The jawa and ewoks were my favorite. They were the "kids" in my dollhouse. Luke and Leia were mom and dad!
> 
> If you come to my "fabric store" I'll give you some snow white fabric! That is the one I have a sliver left of!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang you are smart! I have that pattern in the other room! I have a few of them and I am 99.9% sure that the robe is in there. I am not sure I am talented enough to add a hood though!
> 
> I figured if it didn't have a too tight fitted waist it would fit. But we'll solve this problem in a moment and know for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> UMMM???? I CAN'T see Morgan!
> 
> HELP PLEASE! Will someone measure the American Girl Doll please! I guess I am wondering about the waist measurement. Shoulder to knee-ish length and anything else you think I might need to know!
> 
> Thanks!



From memory-not like I sew for the AG a lot LOL. Elastic for the waist unstretched is 9 inches. (Some AG's are chubbier than other fwi). I do Have a AG hood pattern I think would work for a jedi-let me dig in out and I will scan it. You should be able to shorten it and it would work for Mikey.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


>



Morgan is just adorable.  How was Star wars weekend?  How were the crowds?  Did you have fun?  Her dress is just adorable and I can't believe in an hour.  You must come to my house and teach me how to applique.


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> Breakfast was grand! We really enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind me and my morning look! Its priceless it really is. hahaha
> 
> Oh and cleaning, oh my golly goodness.... Well I got the joys and junk picked up and I can see a floor and Bed! Georgia has her little bff over right now they are watchin a movie in her room! She is very happy. She found toys she hasn't seen in ages. I even found UNOPEN toys from her birthday LAST YEAR!  Gotta stash those away for Christmas. bwahahaha


Awww Georgia looks so cute!!! Oh those Mickey cakes look YUMMY.....you're making me really hungry!!!  I can't wait for my dinner to get done. I am making twice-baked potatoes to go with my steak.  Delish...LOL.....!!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I am a dork-but here is what I did tonight.
> 
> (HeatherSue don't look)
> 
> Can anyone guess who Samantha is dressed as?


Awwww how sweet is that!!!  I bet Morgan just loves it!!



jham said:


> Too bad,  my grandma used to pay me $100 every time I mowed her lawn! I had a real nice summer job!  And she always had root beer and ice cream or cookies.


Are you kidding me???  I would be mowing her yard everyday if she let me.  Hahaha.  I used to BEG my grandma (who lived in Michigan) to let me mow her yard every time we visited.  She had one of those ride-on lawn mowers and I thought it was so much fun.  Grandma always did let me eventually mow even though she knew I would mow crazy 8's into her lawn and other amusing patterns!!!  
  I miss my adorable Grandma!!!!



Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer


Those both turned out ADORABLE!!!!  



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!
> 
> I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.
> 
> Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!
> 
> LSU ribbon capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddler pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra print shirred dress & tote bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas tutu (no sewing involved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skort set:


Oh my goodness, you have been one busy gal.  Everything is amazing and beautiful.  I love the bows too, even though my DD doesn't usually like to wear bows. Hahaha.


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> I'm sorry, my foggy brain can't remember who was going to craft Donald Duck as Darth Maul...but would this image help for reference (I also cant' remember if you'd already figured out how you were going to do it or not...if so, disregard this message, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh and for you creatives, this is the first time I've seen Mickey as INDIANA JONES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL I"m finding everything tonight...except what I"m looking for!!)


Hey those are both cool....what were you looking for that you could not find?  Maybe we could help you?



emcreative said:


> I'm kinda sad tonight.  Emmy is at her dad's for the weekend.  He called at 10:30 to say they have only given his gramma 24 hours or less to live, so his brother's family and he and Em are packing up and leaving for New Mexico in the morning.  I do feel sorry for his whole family, this is a very wonderful woman who is passing. But I'm also angry I was "told" this was happening and had no say in the matter, that he didn't even have her medications or enough clothes for her for a week so I had to get that together and leave it on my porch for them, and that she is going to miss a whole week of school so close to the end of the year, giving her very little time to catch up on all she misses to keep her grades up.  That and I will miss her terribly.  So if I don't seem quite myself this week, it's because one of my bestest friends isn't here.


 Awww sorry to hear all this!  How sad that his grandma is dying.  Sorry to hear that your daughter will be away from you for so long.  I can just imagine how hard that will be for you.  I will be praying for all of you.



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, so I finished my reversible aline a day or two ago.  I don't like my hand stitching, so I might redo that.  Anyway, I've never done buttons before, so I've been putting off that final part.  I need to practice before I attempt on the dress b/c I don't want to ruin it.
> 
> So, I was headed downstairs to practice working on buttonholes, and I was bringing down my stash from Michael's of the clearanced $1 Disney ribbons (I already have several of these that I purchased for more than $1...grrr).  I was arranging them on the shelf, and I started singing to my husband.  It amused me so much that I called my girls down so I could sing it to them:
> 
> _Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...
> 
> Look at this trove, treasures untold...
> How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
> Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...
> 
> I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
> I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.
> 
> You want thingamabogs?
> Well, I *ain't got any*...
> 
> But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_
> 
> My husband thought it was very fitting... I don't understand why.     I don't have a fraction of the collection of sewing stuff that some of you have.


 Awww I love it.....!!!!



livndisney said:


>


 So cute, we need BIGGER pics!!  lol



livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


Awww look how cute she is!!!!



TinaLala said:


> Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!
> 
> Here's two outfits I made out of a pair of pants that DD6 had outgrown.  the dress is a leg and the bathing suit is made out of the waist of the pants and parts of the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.


Very cute, you did a great job!!



HeatherSue said:


> In case you missed the link, here is the ugliest doll in the universe.  Please ask children to leave the room and view at your own risk.
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224


 Okay I have to tell you that my sweet DD looked at this doll and saw nothing scary.  I asked her if she wanted a baby doll like it and she said, "yes but how will you make one"???


----------



## livndisney

Ok I think I fixed the little picture thing (SORRRRRRRRY Karen, and Jessica and everyone else)


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

HeatherSue said:


> Try as I might, I can't remember a single song that Kris sang.  It seems like a few weeks ago he sang something that really impressed me.  I didn't even know his name until last week.  I found him really boring for the most part.  It's true that maybe Adam wouldn't have as broad appeal, though.  Sorry to dog your guy! LOL!



No offense taken... I was really a Danny Goeke fan....I loved loved loved him!!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Ok I think I fixed the little picture thing (SORRRRRRRRY Karen, and Jessica and everyone else)



MUCH better! She is so beautiful! The outfits are so so cute too! I love a mama who goes to the extra trouble to make sure her daughter has the perfect outfit!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> MUCH better! She is so beautiful! The outfits are so so cute too! I love a mama who goes to the extra trouble to make sure her daughter has the perfect outfit!



Awww Thanks! Morgan got a big kick out of pin trading with the Jawa. I wish I had been able to get some decent pics of that, it was cute. Of course I thought Morgan was going to take the Jawa out when he tried to take Samantha LOL.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm in Alexandria!!


I wish we lived closer so we could hang out! Dh and I used to meet in alexandria because it was the half way point between where he lived and where I lived.




pixeegrl said:


> *I know most of you already know about Stitch on Time but I found this the other day and the designs are just adorable! I love them, I have bought a couple but haven't had time to stitch them yet. I just love the style!EmiOli Designs*


I forgot about those designs. So cute!



mirandag819 said:


> I would love if they would do copyrighted designs, if anyone finds out let us know..... just think we could "create" all of out sought after prints that are long gone...... A mickey swirl would be awesome, even if it was a little different!
> 
> THat is so precious! My DD is obsssed with SS right now. I have some of that fabric, and can't decide what to make with it. How did you do the skirt? Are there 3 layers of skirt or what?? I love how poofy it looks, but I don't think I can get away with doing that with how hot and sticky it is getting here. Love your design though! You are learning so fast. I am impressed!!!
> 
> It is 3 layers. I just did a simply sweet for the bodice and then made 2 underskirt layers. The first one was the same length as the top layer but with a 2 inch ruffle and then the bottom one was 2 inches longer then the top 2 layers plus a 2 inch ruffle. I really liked how it went together and it actually didn't seem hot on her at all. It was 95 degrees yesterday and she was fine. The skirt turned out so poofy that it wasn't even touching her legs underneath. And thanks....I feel good that I am learning how to do a few things.
> 
> 
> YAY! to being pain free!!!


Oh, I definitely couldn't do the 3 layers. I just made her a dress with 2 layers and she says it is hot. She has eczema and itchy legs so I guess she is sensitive to it. Would be great for winter though. Thank you for explaining. I thought maybe there was a trick to not having so many layers. The dress I just made sorta has a trick. I'll post pictures of it later. 



minnie2 said:


> I broke down yesterday and went to the dr and sure enough I had a bad sinus infection.  The dr said my ears where swollen shut!  So that would explain why my equilibrium was even more off then normal.  So I am on meds for 10 days but thankfully I can already see an improvement with just one day of meds!  I actually feel a bit human again.  Now if only on arthritis would stop bothering me the past few days!
> I can't wait!  My mom is Jewish and well you know the drill if mom is Jewish then ...  She also was born in NYC so my mom is super excited about this doll too!  We where joking is she going to come with the NY attitude!
> 
> Kira,  I am so happy you have found some relief from pain!  That really makes my day!  Sadly I get how awful chronic pain is all too well!  So hearing that you have been pain free for a few days give ms hope!  I couldn't be happier!
> 
> No I haven't given up on you!   the way I look at it is you where very kind to offer and beggars can't be choosers!  I know you have been hurting so I figured if you could you would ad if you couldn't it was the thought that counts!!!  I still need to learn how to do it!  My pain in the butt dh hasn't set me up yet but UGH!!!!  maybe I need to bug him today....


You have Embird Studio?? I can show you some great tutorials to get you started. I'm going to work on it some tonight though. I decided to put outlines on it. I think they look weird without it.




revrob said:


> I would LOVE Ni Hao Kai Lan fabric!  Now that you mention it, I NEED it!
> 
> WOO HOO for being pain free!  That is so great!   Here's hoping that acupuncture helps your neck as well!


Thanks!
I saw some Ni hao Kai Lan fabric on ebay one time. I have never seen it again. The seller was selling it for alot, so I am thinking maybe she cut up a sheet or some clothing or something. I need to make an outfit for that show. I love it and DD loves it too! She tells peopel "ni hao" everywhere we go. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I would love to have a tutorial!


http://www.cantoodesigns.com/tutorials.htm
Does that have anything on it that helps you??
If not pm me. 




TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, so I finished my reversible aline a day or two ago.  I don't like my hand stitching, so I might redo that.  Anyway, I've never done buttons before, so I've been putting off that final part.  I need to practice before I attempt on the dress b/c I don't want to ruin it.
> 
> So, I was headed downstairs to practice working on buttonholes, and I was bringing down my stash from Michael's of the clearanced $1 Disney ribbons (I already have several of these that I purchased for more than $1...grrr).  I was arranging them on the shelf, and I started singing to my husband.  It amused me so much that I called my girls down so I could sing it to them:
> 
> _Look at this stuff, isn't it neat?
> Wouldn't you think my collections complete?
> Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything...
> 
> Look at this trove, treasures untold...
> How many wonders can one *shelf* hold?
> Looking around here, you think, sure, she's got everything...
> 
> I've got *ribbons* and *iron-ons* a plenty.
> I've got *fabric and buttons* galore.
> 
> You want thingamabogs?
> Well, I *ain't got any*...
> 
> But who cares, no big deal, I want more!!!!!_
> 
> My husband thought it was very fitting... I don't understand why.    I don't have a fraction of the collection of sewing stuff that some of you have.



Hope you get the buttons done okay. I recommend using some kind of stabilizer underneath the fabric if you don't have interfacing where the buttonholes will be. I use thick solvy water solulable.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, I am so happy you are pain free.  That is just great news especially if the weird stuff goes away quickly.


Thank you! I am soo excited about it!



ibesue said:


> 1. I looked on ebay and there is a  Viking for sell for $6,999!!!    I didn't pay that much for my top of the line Baby Lock!
> 
> 2.  I think embroidery designs would be perfect!  Hot fix scares me too, but embroidery is easy peasy!
> 
> 3.  I thought that I saw the tag fairy was gone too.
> 
> 4.  I think that map is on some pirate fabric that I have!
> 
> 5.  The 2nd fabric is the original kids around the world fabric.  We saw it one day at Hancocks (when we had a few near us!) and thought we would get it next time.  Sadly, it was never there again....
> 
> 6.  CONGRATS ON BEING PAIN FREE!!!!


Which babylock do you have? I know the newer ones costs more than that. Hopefully it will be free when I win the contest at MP market.. 



BayouMouseketeer said:


> BR is 2 hours from me too but there is NOWHERE to shop here!  My XH still lives in BR and my kids' doctors are in BR and N.O. so we combine shopping and activities with trips to the doctor or to dad's!


I go to New Orleans quite often. I live about an hour away. DH doesn't like me going there by myself though. I got mugged last time I did. He'd rather me go to BR, but I hate being gone ALL day just to go shopping. 



BayouMouseketeer said:


> And, now, I'd like to pick your collective brains!
> 
> DD7 is heat intolerant, meaning she over heats very easily and is prone to dehydration/passing out.  During the summer, I have to make many accomodations for her including how she dresses!  The ONLY reason I am taking her to WDW in August is because it is a REALLY good deal (kids dine, play and stay free) and DS9 will be an "adult" come October, so the price would more than double!
> 
> Last trip (in Nov.) I took her to BBB and did the whole shebang!  Bought the dress/shoes/crown/wand and all.  But, she was sooooo hot in the dress she had to take it off halfway through the day and then she was so upset because she "didn't look like a princess anymore."
> 
> So, this year, I making her some themed outfits.  For CRT, I'd like to do something similar to a Cinderella dress but in a style she can wear.  I am thinking along the lines of a tank top and tulle skirt with some type of bunting around the hips like Cinderella's dress.  She'd probably wear shorts underneath.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this?  Should I just do a 2 piece- decorate and embroider a store bought tank and then design the skirt?  What would work for the bunting?  I worry about satin because it might get pulls in it.  I appreciate all input and suggestions!


If you look more towards the beginning of this thread Aimee posted her Cindy dress that she made. I think it might give you some ideas.



lovesdumbo said:


> Kira-so happy to hear you've found some relief!






revrob said:


> Do you have the Baby Lock that has that snow man sticker?  THAT is SO COOL!  I want it!  BAD!  I went and "test drove" it at my local dealer so that I could see if I would like it - that's the machine that they're giving away at the Martha Pullen market.  I thought I would dream.  When she showed me that sticker and how it worked, I KNOW my jaw hit the floor!  MAN!  That is SO COOL!  SO, is that the machine that you have, and you paid less than $6999?  My dealer was willing to give me a "package deal" for $8500, but that included an imagine serger, and I already own one.  SO, the "deal" would be $7300.  I have no clue if that's a good deal?  It doesn't matter since I seriously don't see that purchase in my future!


One of us needs to win the machine. I am going to be sick if another rich person who already has one wins it. I know this one lady who owns a babylock dealership that won it twice. She won them at the School of Art and Fashion in a raffle type of thing. She ended up selling both of them at her shop.



livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


That is soo cute! 
Wootini!!




ireland_nicole said:


> Hey ya'll; I have a question for those of you who have purchased embroidery designs.  I bought my first designs (bolt) from stitchontime; and asked for the .sew format.  When she sent it, I have a jpg w/ all the parts of the design, but only one part in .sew.  Am I supposed to do something for the rest?  Or did the file not attach correctly so I should let her know?  Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I'd just love to embroider more than just the black. LOL.


I know Crystal already answered, but it will stitch with that one file. The other files are pictures of the design and a thread chart. The thread chart should help you figure out which part is stitching when and what color you need to use ahead of time.



jham said:


> Yay for pain free!!!





teresajoy said:


> I'm so glad it's working for you!!!!!!


Thanks! Thanks for the bananas too. I love them. 




Adi12982 said:


> I am sooo thrilled to hear that it is working!!  What relief you must feel!!


yes, relief is the word! It is amazing.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That is a super awesome announcement.  I am glad you are starting to feel better.


Thanks! I am so happy you guys understand my joy! I pm'd you back. 



HeatherSue said:


> In case you missed the link, here is the ugliest doll in the universe.  Please ask children to leave the room and view at your own risk.
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224


OMGOSH! HEATHER!!! LOL!!! Your dad bought it for her?? Omgosh.. i had to show it to DH. LOL!



jessica52877 said:


> LOL! The map was drawn on with sharpies! I actually have some super cute map fabric now and I do plan on sewing over the sharpies before I get rid of it. They ran in the heat though.


Aww! I have been wanting to do something piratey and think the map is so cute. I have looked for fabric, but didn't find anything yet. 



livndisney said:


> Ok I think I fixed the little picture thing (SORRRRRRRRY Karen, and Jessica and everyone else)


I'm so jealous! How fun! She is so beautiful!


http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Cl...re-Christmas-Turquoise-Jack-TShirt-271320.jsp
*JACK SKELLINGTON SHIRT FOR 5.49!!!* one of the designs is sold out, but looks like they still have the turquoise one. Just in case any Jack fans want one. I was looking for a Princess Toadstool or Mario shirt. 
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/LicensedGear/Disney/All.jsp
Other cute disney shirts that are not on sale ^^

Finished the Tink/fairy dress today. I used Farbenmix Rachel. It is on DD at my mom's house though. I will try to get pictures of it when she comes home. 
That dress was alot more sewing than it looked like.


----------



## emcreative

Your daughter and her doll are adorable!  Right after that I thought OH GOODNESS PADME MUST BE MISERABLE HOT IN ALL THAT!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

All of us LA boutiquers should get together and have a girl day. It seems we are all about 2 hrs from Baton Rouge.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.cantoodesigns.com/tutorials.htm
> Does that have anything on it that helps you??
> If not pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Which babylock do you have? I know the newer ones costs more than that. Hopefully it will be free when I win the contest at MP market..
> 
> 
> One of us needs to win the machine. I am going to be sick if another rich person who already has one wins it. I know this one lady who owns a babylock dealership that won it twice. She won them at the School of Art and Fashion in a raffle type of thing. She ended up selling both of them at her shop.




You are SO RIGHT!  One of us needs to win that machine!  I'm crossing my fingers that non-heirloom goes over well because I don't really sew heirloom.  It definitely needs to be one of us that wouldn't have it otherwise - BOO to a dealer winning!


----------



## NaeNae

Does anyone have a "Meghan".  Last time we were at AK I found a Rainforest Cafe little key chain in the parking lot.  I ment to turn it in but I forgot.  If anyone is interested in it pm me and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> All of us LA boutiquers should get together and have a girl day. It seems we are all about 2 hrs from Baton Rouge.



I'm in. 

Shannon, I  know that a quilt with appliques won viewers choice last year. I don't know. I will try to talk to someone tomorrow about it. I wish we'd know if we had a chance at least. It looks like the bulk of it is heirloom stuff. I'd like to make an heirloom dress, but the last one I made isn't sewn perfectly.. the lace I was using was too small, and I had to add a piece in the back. I wouldn't want to enter that one. It is a pretty big mistake. I know they'd notice.


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> Hey those are both cool....what were you looking for that you could not find?  Maybe we could help you?



I'm trying to find a "Prince Charming's Horse" that goes along with these style other items:






It has to be a bit simplistic because I'm going to cut it out of patches and iron it on to light khaki shorts.


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> I'm trying to find a "Prince Charming's Horse" that goes along with these style other items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a bit simplistic because I'm going to cut it out of patches and iron it on to light khaki shorts.



Let me look around.....


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> I'm trying to find a "Prince Charming's Horse" that goes along with these style other items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a bit simplistic because I'm going to cut it out of patches and iron it on to light khaki shorts.



Found something that might work...sending you a PM.


----------



## KARAJ

revrob said:


> You are SO RIGHT!  One of us needs to win that machine!  I'm crossing my fingers that non-heirloom goes over well because I don't really sew heirloom.  It definitely needs to be one of us that wouldn't have it otherwise - BOO to a dealer winning!



OK, I have to ask what contest did y'all enter?? I would love to see some of the entries.

I have kept up with my reading of the posts but have been to yuckied out to respond for a couple of days. Finally broke down and went to urgent care yesterday! As my dad put it I went for the trifecta and WON I have Bronchitis, a UTI, and an ear infection (only the second in my whole life I did not get my first until I was 12 and now well there was more than 12 years between the two lets put it that way  )
The worst part of this is I was supossed to have a sewing marathon weekend. We went home to visit family and my husband a DMIL agreed to do all kiddo related stuff so that I could lock my self in my MIL amazing Sewing ROOM  (yes, unlike me, no table shoved to the side of the living room, she had an addition built onto her house, and custom built cutting/layout tables and sewing tables) She also has the several seprate machines for heavy duty and serging etc.. I am so upset I was so looking forward to this   Although she did give me an old serger so it was not all a loss!!!!!! It is according to google one of the first sergers for home use, and was used on my husbands clothes as an older child (to somewhat date it) But I think it is kind of neat that it will be used on my kids now also so . It is A Juki M-103 incredibly old but still working so it is 100 times better than the one I do not own. According to google it is a workhouse. 

Oh well I guess after we (well Hubby) drives us home tomorrow I will have to try and buckle down and get some made. 

I loved everyone's stuff as always and send the welcomes to new people from another newbie


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> I'm trying to find a "Prince Charming's Horse" that goes along with these style other items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a bit simplistic because I'm going to cut it out of patches and iron it on to light khaki shorts.



I love this!! I think the Mickey Shield is the crowning touch!!


----------



## revrob

KARAJ said:


> OK, I have to ask what contest did y'all enter?? I would love to see some of the entries.



We're going to the Martha Pullen market in Arlington, TX in June.  There is a contest there with the grand prize for people's choice is a Baby Lock Ellisimo.  It's a DREAMY machine!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Who else is interested in coming???


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oooh.. since a quilt won next year.. Maybe I have time to learn to quilt and enter a quilt. I've made a quilt before, but the kind that you quilt by hand with no machine sewing. I definitely won't be doing that. The one I made is really plain too.
If I sew I was thinking of using a Euro pattern. Maybe that would be different and attract some attention. What do you think Shannon? Any ideas yet?


----------



## NaeNae

Okay, I finally finished my sewing room.I still need to hang some pictures and there are a few stray things I have to find a home for.  I'll have to break this into more than one post, too many pics.

For my birthday & anniversary, both in July, my husband bought me a Koala sewing table.





this is it open so you can see the storage.





this is how I use it to sew.

My sewing room from both sides of the room.


----------



## NaeNae

Here are the two closets that are for craft and sewing supplies.





closet #1






closet #2






closet #2 another view.


----------



## NaeNae

Here is my fabric stash.
Bookcase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








More storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Disney fabric


----------



## emcreative

I don't even sew, and I'm drooling over that.  AMAZING!


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> Here are the two closets that are for craft and sewing supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #2 another view.



OOOH who is the sweet baby peeking into the room?


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> Do you have the Baby Lock that has that snow man sticker?  THAT is SO COOL!  I want it!  BAD!  I went and "test drove" it at my local dealer so that I could see if I would like it - that's the machine that they're giving away at the Martha Pullen market.  I thought I would dream.  When she showed me that sticker and how it worked, I KNOW my jaw hit the floor!  MAN!  That is SO COOL!  SO, is that the machine that you have, and you paid less than $6999?  My dealer was willing to give me a "package deal" for $8500, but that included an imagine serger, and I already own one.  SO, the "deal" would be $7300.  I have no clue if that's a good deal?  It doesn't matter since I seriously don't see that purchase in my future!



I so want the snowman one!!  That is what they keep telling me it would only be 170 per month.  Well, that is with the trade in of my machine!!!  I have the baby lock elegante.  My DH bought it for me almost 4 years ago when I was selling full time on .  We were at the Los Angeles County Fair (yes LA has a county fair!) and it was at the end of the day on the last day of the fair.  I was trying to decide on a baby lock or a brother and wasn't looking at that expensive of one.  Well we went back & forth and the dealer kept adding more stuff to it.  So I got the demo "used" machine that they used at the fair.  I think it was around 6000 total.  When ever I take my baby to the shop, they all say what a GREAT deal I got on the machine.    I just figured they said that to everyone!  The only downside was that the dealer is 60 miles away from my house.  

It was an investment and I truly do love my machine!  On another board someone asked what would you take in a fire.  DUH, my machine!!  They all thought I was weird!  




TinaLala said:


> Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.



That is so cute!  I did a minnie mouse one once, but didn't take pictures and who knows where it is now!

Here are a couple I have done!









There is lots more....



livndisney said:


>



So cute!!  Love the 1 hour applique!!  



jessica52877 said:


> MUCH better! She is so beautiful! The outfits are so so cute too! I love a mama who goes to the extra trouble to make sure her daughter has the perfect outfit!



Me too!  



*Toadstool* said:


> Which babylock do you have? I know the newer ones costs more than that. Hopefully it will be free when I win the contest at MP market..
> 
> One of us needs to win the machine. I am going to be sick if another rich person who already has one wins it. I know this one lady who owns a babylock dealership that won it twice. She won them at the School of Art and Fashion in a raffle type of thing. She ended up selling both of them at her shop.
> 
> Aww! I have been wanting to do something piratey and think the map is so cute. I have looked for fabric, but didn't find anything yet.
> 
> Finished the Tink/fairy dress today. I used Farbenmix Rachel. It is on DD at my mom's house though. I will try to get pictures of it when she comes home.
> That dress was alot more sewing than it looked like.



Can't wait to see the Rachel dress!  

I have the baby lock elegante and I hope you or Shannon wins the machine!!!
Here is a picture of the pirate map fabric that I had







emcreative said:


> I'm trying to find a "Prince Charming's Horse" that goes along with these style other items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a bit simplistic because I'm going to cut it out of patches and iron it on to light khaki shorts.



Those are so cute and I think they would do without the horse!  You are so talented! 



KARAJ said:


> OK, I have to ask what contest did y'all enter?? I would love to see some of the entries.
> 
> I have kept up with my reading of the posts but have been to yuckied out to respond for a couple of days. Finally broke down and went to urgent care yesterday! As my dad put it I went for the trifecta and WON I have Bronchitis, a UTI, and an ear infection (only the second in my whole life I did not get my first until I was 12 and now well there was more than 12 years between the two lets put it that way  )
> The worst part of this is I was supossed to have a sewing marathon weekend. We went home to visit family and my husband a DMIL agreed to do all kiddo related stuff so that I could lock my self in my MIL amazing Sewing ROOM  (yes, unlike me, no table shoved to the side of the living room, she had an addition built onto her house, and custom built cutting/layout tables and sewing tables) She also has the several seprate machines for heavy duty and serging etc.. I am so upset I was so looking forward to this   Although she did give me an old serger so it was not all a loss!!!!!! It is according to google one of the first sergers for home use, and was used on my husbands clothes as an older child (to somewhat date it) But I think it is kind of neat that it will be used on my kids now also so . It is A Juki M-103 incredibly old but still working so it is 100 times better than the one I do not own. According to google it is a workhouse.
> 
> Oh well I guess after we (well Hubby) drives us home tomorrow I will have to try and buckle down and get some made.
> 
> I loved everyone's stuff as always and send the welcomes to new people from another newbie



Wow, I would love to see your DMIL's sewing room!  Sounds amazing!  I have my old serger from the 80's!!  I don't use it anymore, but it is sitting in the closet!  Another birthday gift from DH!  

I had the nicest afternoon.  My BFF from high school (it was a long time ago, we are both grandma's!) and I went down to the beach, had lunch in a restaurant across the street from the ocean and then walked out on the pier.  It was such a nice afternoon!!


----------



## ibesue

NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric



  I love it!!!  You did a great job!  I love the thread storage for your serger!  I have my black & white sitting in a box!  I don't have all those beautiful colors!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

I'm  looking into purchasing an embroidery machine down the road. This will mostly be for clothing for my daughter and some odds and ends from friends and family. What is a good versatile machine to get that I can download designs from the internet or design my own? If it's not appropriate to bog down this board with the replies please PM me. I'm not going to get it right away but want to know how much I need to save. Thanks!


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> OOOH who is the sweet baby peeking into the room?



That's Rosey my cocker spaniel.  I had shoed her and her brother, Rusty, out of the room but I guess she was trying to get back in.


----------



## MouseTriper

NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric


WOW!!!!   You have a wonderful collection!!!!!!  I see some Tigger that I love!!  Hahahaha!



ibesue said:


> That is so cute!  I did a minnie mouse one once, but didn't take pictures and who knows where it is now!
> 
> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Ohhhh she is adorable and the outfits are pretty dang cute too!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Girls, and Tom,
I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
She is very talkative and ticklish.
Megan loves her.
Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


----------



## MouseTriper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finally finished my sewing room.I still need to hang some pictures and there are a few stray things I have to find a home for.  I'll have to break this into more than one post, too many pics.
> 
> For my birthday & anniversary, both in July, my husband bought me a Koala sewing table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it open so you can see the storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how I use it to sew.
> 
> My sewing room from both sides of the room.





NaeNae said:


> Here are the two closets that are for craft and sewing supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #2 another view.





NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric



I have always wanted a Koala cabinet one day when I get a big sewing room. That is amazing!!! Does the machine sit down in that cut out?? I want one that does that. It seems like it would be so neat to sew like that.
You are a lucky woman. That is like a sewing heaven!! I have my scraps in a shoe organizer like that after someone on here posted that. I love that! I didn't think about putting thread in it like that. Are those big spools all serger thread? WOW!!




ibesue said:


> I so want the snowman one!!  That is what they keep telling me it would only be 170 per month.  Well, that is with the trade in of my machine!!!  I have the baby lock elegante.  My DH bought it for me almost 4 years ago when I was selling full time on .  We were at the Los Angeles County Fair (yes LA has a county fair!) and it was at the end of the day on the last day of the fair.  I was trying to decide on a baby lock or a brother and wasn't looking at that expensive of one.  Well we went back & forth and the dealer kept adding more stuff to it.  So I got the demo "used" machine that they used at the fair.  I think it was around 6000 total.  When ever I take my baby to the shop, they all say what a GREAT deal I got on the machine.    I just figured they said that to everyone!  The only downside was that the dealer is 60 miles away from my house.
> 
> It was an investment and I truly do love my machine!  On another board someone asked what would you take in a fire.  DUH, my machine!!  They all thought I was weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the Rachel dress!
> 
> I have the baby lock elegante and I hope you or Shannon wins the machine!!!
> Here is a picture of the pirate map fabric that I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so cute and I think they would do without the horse!  You are so talented!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I would love to see your DMIL's sewing room!  Sounds amazing!  I have my old serger from the 80's!!  I don't use it anymore, but it is sitting in the closet!  Another birthday gift from DH!
> 
> I had the nicest afternoon.  My BFF from high school (it was a long time ago, we are both grandma's!) and I went down to the beach, had lunch in a restaurant across the street from the ocean and then walked out on the pier.  It was such a nice afternoon!!


Oh my goodness!  I don't think I have seen very many pictures of her. She is gorgeous! Love those sets you posted. I want to do more skirts like that, but the one I made isn't working out because of her little toddler tummy. I love that pirate fabric. That is what I am looking for! Something similar at least. I think 6k is a great deal! I am sure that machine was over 7k when it came out. I've been stalking these machines for years. Now that I saw the Elissimo I am not sure if I still want the Viking.. or the Bernina.. Hehe.. all dreams. 


On a sad note..
I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.


Going to try to post pictures of the Rachel dress soon.
It has blood on it from a bloody nose, but I am scared to wash it..
I got the Tink applique from stitch on time and the satin stitches are tiny. I am worried that they didn't catch enough of the fabric and the fabric will fall out. Guess we will see!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Tinka_Belle said:


> All of us LA boutiquers should get together and have a girl day. It seems we are all about 2 hrs from Baton Rouge.



Sounds good to me!  I am in BR at least 2X month usually.  I know for sure I'll be there on July 6 and I'm sure at least once before  then.


----------



## KARAJ

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!




YAHHHH Congrats and I hope you get pics soon


----------



## NaeNae

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



CONGRATULATIONS!
Can't wait to see pictures of her and Megan.


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric



OMGosh!!! I JUST started sewing and can't imagine ever having a set-up like that!  But, oh, do I dare to dream!!!


----------



## NaeNae

*Toadstool* said:


> I have always wanted a Koala cabinet one day when I get a big sewing room. That is amazing!!! Does the machine sit down in that cut out?? I want one that does that. It seems like it would be so neat to sew like that.
> You are a lucky woman. That is like a sewing heaven!! I have my scraps in a shoe organizer like that after someone on here posted that. I love that! I didn't think about putting thread in it like that. Are those big spools all serger thread? WOW!!
> 
> On a sad note..
> I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
> http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
> Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
> Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.




Yes that is all serger thread.  I try to only buy it when Hancock's puts it on sale.

I'm sorry that your neighbor boy died.  I hope everything works out with your neighbor situation.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


Oh! I missed your post! Congrats! Can't wait to see her. How are you feeling?? Does she fit newborn sized clothes?  
Thanks for taking the time to let us know!!!

Hannah from my Hannah to yours!


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> Yes that is all serger thread.  I try to only buy it when Hancock's puts it on sale.
> 
> I'm sorry that your neighbor boy died.  I hope everything works out with your neighbor situation.


Thanks. I am sure that it will.
I haven't caught the thread on sale yet. I got 1 of each color from Joann online, but now I need more.


----------



## NaeNae

Whats funny about my fabric stash is I thought after my husband saw it all displayed like that that he would tell me no more fabric.  I don't think he realizes that I've already filled 300 comic boards and I need more.  We were at the lake this weekend and went into the small Walmart.  They had their fabric clearanced and I wanted some more polka dots.  I figured he would roll his eyes and say I didn't need it.  Instead he actually told me to get it.  I got 4 different colors and he asked me if I wanted anything else.  He was tired and I didn't want him to have to wait so I didn't get anything else.  Isn't he the greatest.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it. 
I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though. 
I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.

I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.


----------



## NaeNae

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks. I am sure that it will.
> I haven't caught the thread on sale yet. I got 1 of each color from Joann online, but now I need more.



I do alot of rolled hems on DGD's things.  You need 3 spools of the color in order to do a rolled hem.  That's how I ended up with so many.  They have just slowly accumlated.


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> I do alot of rolled hems on DGD's things.  You need 3 spools of the color in order to do a rolled hem.  That's how I ended up with so many.  They have just slowly accumlated.


I bought the E-Z Winder spool thing to use now. I can wind the thread onto the spool on my sewing machine. It is kinda difficult though because I don't know how much to wind and only have 4 spools. 
I used wooly nylon on the dress I just posted. I used it in the upper and lower looper. I wasn't sure if that is what I was supposed to do. I just bought the machine and the dealer is going out of business.. BEFORE I finished my classes. I am upset about that!! I consider her to be a friend, and am shocked that she didn't tell me before I bought the machine. Hopefully I can learn on my own. I have the workbook too.
Have you used the wooly stuff? Do you use it in both loopers?
I like how it covers all of the fabric.


----------



## bclydia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congratulations!!! Welcome to the world Hannah!!!!


----------



## ibesue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



CONGRATS!!!!!  I can't wait to see pictures of her!!!  I love her name!!  You just enjoy this time and we will see you when you have more time!



*Toadstool* said:


> I have always wanted a Koala cabinet one day when I get a big sewing room. That is amazing!!! Does the machine sit down in that cut out?? I want one that does that. It seems like it would be so neat to sew like that.
> You are a lucky woman. That is like a sewing heaven!! I have my scraps in a shoe organizer like that after someone on here posted that. I love that! I didn't think about putting thread in it like that. Are those big spools all serger thread? WOW!!
> 
> Oh my goodness!  I don't think I have seen very many pictures of her. She is gorgeous! Love those sets you posted. I want to do more skirts like that, but the one I made isn't working out because of her little toddler tummy. I love that pirate fabric. That is what I am looking for! Something similar at least. I think 6k is a great deal! I am sure that machine was over 7k when it came out. I've been stalking these machines for years. Now that I saw the Elissimo I am not sure if I still want the Viking.. or the Bernina.. Hehe.. all dreams.
> 
> 
> On a sad note..
> I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
> http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
> Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
> Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.



I am so sorry to hear about your neighbor boy.  That is so sad.  And I wonder why he was after the other boy?  So odd.

Yes, she is my granddaughter!  Her parents were young when she was born and until they could get out on their own, they lived with us.  So Kadie lived with us until she was 4.  My relationship with her is way different than the other grandgirls!  I will take her with us on our camping trip this summer and she will probably spend some time with us during the summer.    Oh and I think that the list price for the machine was about 9000 with all the software.  He also threw in a box of embroidery thread!  That is what caused me to say OKAY!  Oh, other than it was getting late and the entire family was starving and it was little Kadie's birthday!  Now the way we got around the toddler tummy was to make the elastic 2+ inches smaller than her waist.

Oh, and I want that sewing table too!  I am just getting a desk from Ikea!  

And I have some of the map fabric, let me know if you want some!



*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it.
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.



I like how that turned out!!  You did all that with your serger??? Which kind do you have again??  I keep telling my machine shop that I really need a new serger!  Is that the coverstitch that makes it like that?  I like how you used the same color thread for the rolled hem.

I haven't had any issues with her designs, but glad she redid it for you.  I just did a little safari minnie and I had to email the digitizer after as it didn't cover on seam and the bottom showed through on 2 other seams.    She also sent me another file.  I still have to do that, but the first one was a 45 minute applique and took about an hour and a half.  The only problem I usually have is with the faces.  By the time you stitch over all that bulk, it seems to really mess up the faces. 



NaeNae said:


> I do alot of rolled hems on DGD's things.  You need 3 spools of the color in order to do a rolled hem.  That's how I ended up with so many.  They have just slowly accumlated.



I just use 3 of the regular threads...  but only for the inside.  I haven't done a rolled hem yet.    Changing anything on my serger is scary. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I bought the E-Z Winder spool thing to use now. I can wind the thread onto the spool on my sewing machine. It is kinda difficult though because I don't know how much to wind and only have 4 spools.
> I used wooly nylon on the dress I just posted. I used it in the upper and lower looper. I wasn't sure if that is what I was supposed to do. I just bought the machine and the dealer is going out of business.. BEFORE I finished my classes. I am upset about that!! I consider her to be a friend, and am shocked that she didn't tell me before I bought the machine. Hopefully I can learn on my own. I have the workbook too.
> Have you used the wooly stuff? Do you use it in both loopers?
> I like how it covers all of the fabric.



What is EZ winder, is that like the side winder?  And what is wooly nylon???


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your neighbor boy.  That is so sad.  And I wonder why he was after the other boy?  So odd.
> 
> Yes, she is my granddaughter!  Her parents were young when she was born and until they could get out on their own, they lived with us.  So Kadie lived with us until she was 4.  My relationship with her is way different than the other grandgirls!  I will take her with us on our camping trip this summer and she will probably spend some time with us during the summer.    Oh and I think that the list price for the machine was about 9000 with all the software.  He also threw in a box of embroidery thread!  That is what caused me to say OKAY!  Oh, other than it was getting late and the entire family was starving and it was little Kadie's birthday!  Now the way we got around the toddler tummy was to make the elastic 2+ inches smaller than her waist.
> 
> Oh, and I want that sewing table too!  I am just getting a desk from Ikea!
> 
> And I have some of the map fabric, let me know if you want some!
> 
> 
> 
> I like how that turned out!!  You did all that with your serger??? Which kind do you have again??  I keep telling my machine shop that I really need a new serger!  Is that the coverstitch that makes it like that?  I like how you used the same color thread for the rolled hem.
> 
> I haven't had any issues with her designs, but glad she redid it for you.  I just did a little safari minnie and I had to email the digitizer after as it didn't cover on seam and the bottom showed through on 2 other seams.    She also sent me another file.  I still have to do that, but the first one was a 45 minute applique and took about an hour and a half.  The only problem I usually have is with the faces.  By the time you stitch over all that bulk, it seems to really mess up the faces.
> 
> 
> 
> I just use 3 of the regular threads...  but only for the inside.  I haven't done a rolled hem yet.    Changing anything on my serger is scary.
> 
> 
> 
> What is EZ winder, is that like the side winder?  And what is wooly nylon???


Does the 2 inch smaller elastic not hurt her though?? Hannah won't even wear those jeans with the elastic in the back because she claims they hurt her tummy. I will try to take the elastic out of the skirt and see if that works. As it is she still wears it, but it looks kinda bad with it sinking so low in the front.
I love wooly nylon. It is kinda like a yarn. It looks really fuzzy until you pull it taut. The purpose of it is just to fill in the spaces and have there not be any fabric showing. I think it is a pretty effect.
http://www.ylicorp.com/Wooly.html
Since it is made of nylon you aren't supposed to iron it and are supposed to dry on low heat.

There is also another kind called polyarn. Polyarn is made of polyester and you can iron it and it withstands heat. I would love to get some, but it is expensive. Wooly is expensive too, but I found some at a local shop on sale. I got some at Joann too that was on super clearance for only a dollar a spool. They only had hunter green, so I haven't used it yet. The serger thread is on clearance there too.. well just the Maxi lock.
The coverstitch is the one that I used the topstitching for. I don't know if I am supposed to do that or not, but I really like how it looks. Once I get more confident you can stitch on it with the underside of the coverstitch showing for a decorative look. I have the babylock Evolve. It is basically the Imagine Wave with the coverstitch and chain stitch. The chain stitch forms the 5 thread safety stitch. It is a neat stitch. I love it. I thought about buying 2 separate machines(coverstitch machine and serger), but decided on the Evolve because I wanted the chain stitch. Janome makes a coverhem machine that I hear is great as well. ALOT CHEAPER!! hehe.. I love that jet air threading though. 
Kadie must be like Hannah. Hannah likes to be at my moms house over mine. My mom took care of her alot when she was younger because I had alot of complications after my c section. She is so spoiled to her Ma mere!
The EZ Winder is just these big spools that you can wind thread onto. It isn't like the side winder. http://www.darrsewnotions.com/darrpage/winder.htm
My local shop sold it.
Its great, but I wish it wasn't so expensive so I could get more. I don't want to be winding the serger thread onto the spools and having too much and having to unwind it to use other colors!

I was very upset about the tink design because it took me an hour to stitch it out. I must have waited a week before I got up enough courage to try the new design. 

I don't know about the boy. Supposedly he had written a "death diary" so I am sure they know why he called the boy out of class. I guess it is better for us not to know. I am just so thankful that he didn't shoot all the people he had planned on shooting. He even had the gun to the teacher's head and then shot at the ceiling instead. I can't imagine what his mom must be feeling. I want to reach out to her, but I don't know how. We are definitely not friendly.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

edited to give my question its own thread - I'm afraid I'll miss the answer or lose my question in all the lovely, long posts.


----------



## minnie2

NeaNea- I am in AW of your sewing room!  One day One day I keep telling myself!  


jessica52877 said:


> I am in LOVE! We need a tutorial! Or you'll be getting lots of orders! I so need one!
> 
> AND someone else needs to make a brown cape!! Who is up for that? Oh, I hear Jeanne volunteering! I have Mandy and Jenny and Mikey dolls so Mikey can be Luke and and Jenny Leia!!
> 
> Don't worry, I am 99.9% sure they are the same size as the AG dolls!


You are too funny!  I have to ask what are Mikey Dolls?  



lovesdumbo said:


> Marlo-cute outfit for your nephew.  Rebecca sure looks beautiful.  I was hoping they wouldn't come out with some 1980's "historic" doll.  Hope you're feeling better.


How funny would an 80's AG doll be!  I am already in Love with Julie and Nik thinks it is funny when she tells me stuff from the Julie stories I remember them or toys she had I played with!  When I told her theya re making a Julie movie she almost lost her mind!  I will say I am a tad excited about a Julie movie too.
Julie is the doll she picked to come to Atlanta with us.



livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


That is better!!!  Morgan is so cute!!!!!  




livndisney said:


> Can you believe I started with the standard Dis Mickey head LOL. I cut it out the night before and did the stitching Friday night LOL.






lovesdumbo said:


> I'm going the AG Place in Natick, MA Wednesday with my DD(10), her best friend and her BF's Mom.  The girls will take a 45 class on hair dos and then we'll go out to eat.  Should be fun.


Class on doing their hair???  I must go look this up!!!!  Nikki love to do their hair and she has the hair book and the little salon cart with all the rollers and stuff.  It is so funny when my mom comes she makes my mom do there hair.


TinaLala said:


> Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!
> 
> Here's two outfits I made out of a pair of pants that DD6 had outgrown.  the dress is a leg and the bathing suit is made out of the waist of the pants and parts of the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.


Really cute!  



livndisney said:


> Ok I think I fixed the little picture thing (SORRRRRRRRY Karen, and Jessica and everyone else)


LOVE IT!  I can't let my kids see these.  



ibesue said:


> That is so cute!  I did a minnie mouse one once, but didn't take pictures and who knows where it is now!
> 
> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is lots more....
> 
> I have the baby lock elegante and I hope you or Shannon wins the machine!!!
> Here is a picture of the pirate map fabric that I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the nicest afternoon.  My BFF from high school (it was a long time ago, we are both grandma's!) and I went down to the beach, had lunch in a restaurant across the street from the ocean and then walked out on the pier.  It was such a nice afternoon!!


Love all the outfits!!!!!  
So nice you had a fun afternoon with a friend.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> On a sad note..
> I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
> http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
> Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
> Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.


So sorry about all the turmoil and tragedy in your town.  So sad.



*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.


The dress is adorable!  
I am so jealous of all these fancy machines!  

My OA is really killing my hands the past few days my knuckles are so swollen I can barely bend my fingers.  When ever I look on the net for solutions I can't find any specific for swelling in the finger joints.  UGH..  I did find that parifin is said to work.  I may beg my friend to use her parifin wax thing today after the parade.  I am just so nervous the swelling won't go down.  I can't even get my rings off and they used to be big on me.  I am far to young  to not be able to bend my fingers all the way!  UGH!


----------



## karebear1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!




Oh how wonderful!! *CONGRATULATIONS ON A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRL!*  How are you recovering from that C-Section?


*LivnDisney......* Thanks for those bigger pics- they were well worth enlarging for these old eyes! How cute are those pics?? They're awesome!  THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday.  ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:





the entrance





the food setup









tug of war





obsticle couse





Roseanna hitting the tank pinata





CANDY!









presents





yummy cake!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I have been so busy this past week with sewing and then Roseann had some asthma related issues and getting ready for our parade I have been barely able to skim.  I wanted to comment more but going back would take me forever.  Welcome to the newbies, love the pirate map fabric, love the AM dresses, love the tink dress, I am sure there are more!



livndisney said:


>



I love this!  And I love the pic too!


----------



## revrob

Nae Nae!  LOVE your sewing room!  It's so organized and neat!  What a great set up and great collection you have!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh.. since a quilt won next year.. Maybe I have time to learn to quilt and enter a quilt. I've made a quilt before, but the kind that you quilt by hand with no machine sewing. I definitely won't be doing that. The one I made is really plain too.
> If I sew I was thinking of using a Euro pattern. Maybe that would be different and attract some attention. What do you think Shannon? Any ideas yet?



I've got a few things running through my head.  I'm considering using the feliz pattern and making something with appliques or embroidery, or both.  I also am considering using Carla C's precious dress pattern and making a few modifications - adding an embroider inset on the bodice, embroidery on the sleeve cuffs, adding a big sash and adding embroidery to the back bottom ties and modifying the hemline and maybe doing an embroidery inset at the hem?  Don't know - it works in my mind, but I don't know if it will in real life.  I need to figure out fabrics so I'll know what I'm working with for the embroidery work.  





ibesue said:


> I so want the snowman one!!  That is what they keep telling me it would only be 170 per month.  Well, that is with the trade in of my machine!!!  I have the baby lock elegante.  My DH bought it for me almost 4 years ago when I was selling full time on .  We were at the Los Angeles County Fair (yes LA has a county fair!) and it was at the end of the day on the last day of the fair.  I was trying to decide on a baby lock or a brother and wasn't looking at that expensive of one.  Well we went back & forth and the dealer kept adding more stuff to it.  So I got the demo "used" machine that they used at the fair.  I think it was around 6000 total.  When ever I take my baby to the shop, they all say what a GREAT deal I got on the machine.    I just figured they said that to everyone!  The only downside was that the dealer is 60 miles away from my house.
> 
> It was an investment and I truly do love my machine!  On another board someone asked what would you take in a fire.  DUH, my machine!!  They all thought I was weird!
> 
> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the baby lock elegante and I hope you or Shannon wins the machine!!!
> Here is a picture of the pirate map fabric that I had



So, I guess the bottom line to me is this - are you happy with your hoop size?  I keep thinking I would like a larger hoop because I keep seeing these great designs now that are bigger than my 5x7.  What I can't decide is what size is going to make me happy?  IF I decide to get another machine somehow, I want to make sure that I'm going to be happy with it.  Forever.  I don't want to come back in two years and think, "I wish I had bought a bigger machine".   Do you find that you can stitch out all of the big designs with no problem?  Do you happen to have any pictures of big designs that you've done like on a t-shirt?  I'm trying to see how much of the fabric is taken up with the design.  Maybe the pic in your siggy - was that a 6x10 design?  I think I would be happy with a machine with not as many bells and whistles if it had a big hoop.  IF such a thing exists.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congratulations!  I'm glad you're all doing well!  I can't wait to see pics.  Take care of yourself - we'll all be waiting patiently until you're able to check back in.



*Toadstool* said:


> On a sad note..
> I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
> http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
> Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
> Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.



I'm so sorry to hear this news.  I know it has to be so difficult for this family as well as the entire community.  So sad!  You are such a kind person for wanting to reach out to this family in some way.  I don't know that I have any advice, except to PRAY!  God will show you when and how He would want you to reach out to this family.  Then it will be exactly what they need.  Hugs to all of you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it.
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.




WOW!  That's great!  I'm loving that coverstitch!  You're serging away, aren't you?  Great job!



NaeNae said:


> I do alot of rolled hems on DGD's things.  You need 3 spools of the color in order to do a rolled hem.  That's how I ended up with so many.  They have just slowly accumlated.



I'm probably doing it wrong, but I kinda cheat on rolled hems.  I leave whatever basic thread I have in the machine (usually white) and only change my upper looper thread to the color that matches whatever I'm hemming.  I use a really short stitch, so by the time it stitches, I can't see the other two threads anyway.  It may be the wrong way to do it, but it works for me.  And it keeps me from having to be multiples of every thread color.  Not that I don't still buy multiples, but still!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!





me and Roseanna





the troop before the parade





our float










running to catch up





Roseanna





after the parade.  They were so sweaty and tired.  Thankfully another troop drove us back to our cars





watching the ceremony after the parade





Roseanna durning the national anthem





Russell and Roseanna


----------



## Twins+2more

disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the troop before the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our float
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the parade.  They were so sweaty and tired.  Thankfully another troop drove us back to our cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching the ceremony after the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna durning the national anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell and Roseanna



Your troop looks too cute at the parade.  Im sure your very proud of them.  It is sometimes hard to do parades with the daisys 'cause they are so young.  We just took our daisy troop of 14 to the indoor water park yesterday.    Great job on the tutus.


----------



## tricia

Piper said:


> I have finished Emma's (big give) Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/44778/2809823680067077547S500x500Q85.jpg
> 
> I also made a peasant top and skirt for Giuliana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spend the next two days cleaning!  Then I have 2 more weeks of school and I am free for the summer



Great outfits.  Love the Snow White



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am new to sewing but was referred to your group a month or so ago by an online friend.  I have spent hours reading and looking at all of your great designs and I am just blown away!  I love all the camraderie, support, encouragement and friendship I see here.
> 
> I designed a few items for a friend's daughter who went to WDW last month, but they are nothing compared to what you all can do!
> 
> I also make and sell hairbows locally and have really started to enjoy creating things, so I thought this would be a good place to hang out and gather some tips and ideas and maybe one day be good enough to contribute to others.
> 
> Here are a few things I have created or sewn.  Just beware: I have only been sewing since January and am entirely self taught (with the help of a few onlne tutorials!)  I know I have a long way to go and am very anxious to learn how to applique!
> 
> LSU ribbon capris:




Welcome and great stuff.  Love the Bows too.



livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.



Looks great.  I love the Jawas.  One hour???, don't think I will ever be that fast.



NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric



Awesome.  I just got a new sewing desk from my parents for my Birthday.  I will have to post pics.  No awesome stash though, maybe one day.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congratulations.  Can't wait to see her.  My youngest DS was 9lbs 6oz and a week early too.  There were some newborn outfits that we had that were too small for him from the start.  Make sure you wear the really cute small stuff on her early.



*Toadstool* said:


>



Looks great.  Sorry you had trouble with it.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday.  ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tug of war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obsticle couse



Looks like a fun party.



disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the troop before the parade



Awww, don't they look cute.


----------



## jessica52877

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congratulations! 



NaeNae said:


> Whats funny about my fabric stash is I thought after my husband saw it all displayed like that that he would tell me no more fabric.  I don't think he realizes that I've already filled 300 comic boards and I need more.  We were at the lake this weekend and went into the small Walmart.  They had their fabric clearanced and I wanted some more polka dots.  I figured he would roll his eyes and say I didn't need it.  Instead he actually told me to get it.  I got 4 different colors and he asked me if I wanted anything else.  He was tired and I didn't want him to have to wait so I didn't get anything else.  Isn't he the greatest.



Lin is always telling me to buy more or whatever I need, BUT he doesn't like being with me and having to wait.



NaeNae said:


> I do alot of rolled hems on DGD's things.  You need 3 spools of the color in order to do a rolled hem.  That's how I ended up with so many.  They have just slowly accumlated.



Ugh! I am messing up my quotes and erased half my responses now too! I love having the different colors but lately have chickened out when it came time to change them. One bad experience did me in! 



NaeNae said:


> Here are the two closets that are for craft and sewing supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closet #2 another view.



Thank you for sharing! The room is just beautiful! You are so organized! I love the stash!



ibesue said:


> It was an investment and I truly do love my machine!  On another board someone asked what would you take in a fire.  DUH, my machine!!  They all thought I was weird!
> 
> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the nicest afternoon.  My BFF from high school (it was a long time ago, we are both grandma's!) and I went down to the beach, had lunch in a restaurant across the street from the ocean and then walked out on the pier.  It was such a nice afternoon!!



If I thought about it I would grab my machine in a fire. I probably would never even think about it though!

Love the dresses! What beautiful pictures!

I really just want to be a California girl! What a nice relaxing enjoyable day it sounds like you had! Wonder what my family would think of moving to California! I know Dallas would be all for it! I just feel like there is no way we could ever afford it, but all kinds of people live there! So why couldn't I!

I *think* Teresa does the same thing with the rolled hem. I should try that one day. Which thread is the only one I change? 

I have a  6x10 hoop and I pretty much NEVER use it! It just seems to a pain most of the time, especially with applique. It is so big. I did use it the other day on some XL women's shirts to do Lady Tremaine but in 7 years I have probably only ever used it 4x.

I think that Claire (stitch in time) has been doing the appliques too fast lately and they have not been as nice. Just a personal opinion but I have never had a problem with her older ones and really loved the way they went together. I bought one the other day for some reason but didn't use it and doubt I ever will. Sometimes I get an itchy finger!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Twins+2more said:


> Your troop looks too cute at the parade.  Im sure your very proud of them.  It is sometimes hard to do parades with the daisys 'cause they are so young.  We just took our daisy troop of 14 to the indoor water park yesterday.    Great job on the tutus.



Thanks!  It was a short parade, about a mile and they did really good.  It was our 1st parade (we have 12 girls--one missed the parade).  We just went to dutch wonderland (a kiddie amusement park) and that went surprisingly well.  We were there from 10 am to 8 pm whichincluded a sing along around a campfire with the brownies that were camping that night.  The girls were real troopers and listened so well.  I have a great group and I love them all!


----------



## jessica52877

Marlo,

Mikey is the boy doll that Fisher Price made when I was a kid. He went with their Mandy and Jenny dolls which are like American Girl size wise. I was a bit older when Mikey came out but I just had to have him. I remember going to buy him and everything!

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-FISHER-...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported

Here is Jenny

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1982-FI...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported

Obviously my stores just never carried Mikey because it looks like he was around for a LONG time before I ever got him. I know I got him pretty quickly after we had ever seen him.


----------



## aimeeg

NaeNae- OMG!!!!! 

Seriously, you have totally inspired me. I am in awe at your beautifully organized room. Even my DH walked by and said how awesome that was. I think I am going to rearrange furniture today a bit. I love the L shape of your workspace. I also loved all the patterns in the notebooks. That was great! Thanks so much for posting your pics.


----------



## jham

*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh.. since a quilt won next year.. Maybe I have time to learn to quilt and enter a quilt. I've made a quilt before, but the kind that you quilt by hand with no machine sewing. I definitely won't be doing that. The one I made is really plain too.
> If I sew I was thinking of using a Euro pattern. Maybe that would be different and attract some attention. What do you think Shannon? Any ideas yet?


 
I want one of you to win it!  Too bad we cant vote online 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


 
Congratulations!  Hannah sounds adorable!  



NaeNae said:


> Whats funny about my fabric stash is I thought after my husband saw it all displayed like that that he would tell me no more fabric. I don't think he realizes that I've already filled 300 comic boards and I need more. We were at the lake this weekend and went into the small Walmart. They had their fabric clearanced and I wanted some more polka dots. I figured he would roll his eyes and say I didn't need it. Instead he actually told me to get it. I got 4 different colors and he asked me if I wanted anything else. He was tired and I didn't want him to have to wait so I didn't get anything else. Isn't he the greatest.


 
okay, don't know where my quote of your photos went, but Kathy, I love your sewing room and your stash!  I spy some cute chip and dale! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday. ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:
> 
> 
> the entrance
> 
> 
> the food setup
> 
> 
> 
> tug of war
> 
> 
> obsticle couse
> 
> 
> Roseanna hitting the tank pinata
> 
> 
> CANDY!
> 
> 
> 
> presents
> 
> 
> yummy cake!


 
That looks like such a fun party!  And Roseanna looks gorgeous even with green camo face!  I love the parade photos too.


----------



## frannn

ibesue said:


> I so want the snowman one!!  That is what they keep telling me it would only be 170 per month.  Well, that is with the trade in of my machine!!!  I have the baby lock elegante.  My DH bought it for me almost 4 years ago when I was selling full time on .  We were at the Los Angeles County Fair (yes LA has a county fair!) and it was at the end of the day on the last day of the fair.  I was trying to decide on a baby lock or a brother and wasn't looking at that expensive of one.  Well we went back & forth and the dealer kept adding more stuff to it.  So I got the demo "used" machine that they used at the fair.  I think it was around 6000 total.  When ever I take my baby to the shop, they all say what a GREAT deal I got on the machine.    I just figured they said that to everyone!  The only downside was that the dealer is 60 miles away from my house.
> 
> It was an investment and I truly do love my machine!  On another board someone asked what would you take in a fire.  DUH, my machine!!  They all thought I was weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute!  I did a minnie mouse one once, but didn't take pictures and who knows where it is now!
> 
> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be difficult for a beginner, and is there an easy pattern you could recommend?  I like the full double layer, and also the one with the top layer split in front.
> Your outfits are all so gorgeous!


----------



## sweetstitches

I've been crazy busy the last couple of days and now I'm so far behind again.  DH goes back to London again tomorrow.  

Anyway,there were so many, many cute things posted.  I'm sorry that I'm not quoting everyone.  I've only got a couple of min. on the computer this computer this morning.


That princess Leia really rocks!





*Toadstool* said:


> GORGEOUS!!! That fancy band is perfect! The laces you picked out are exquisite!!! I can just tell that is some yummy soft fabric too. What did you use?? It is gorgeous! Must be the expensive 30 dollars a yard stuff? haha



Thank you for all the compliments.  The Communion dress was Swiss Batiste.  I'm really glad that the pills seem to be working and you are pain free!  Hope the side effects go away quickly.





BayouMouseketeer said:


> LSU ribbon capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddler pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra print shirred dress & tote bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas tutu (no sewing involved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey pillowcase-style dress (made from scratch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Skort set:




Super cute.  Hard to believe that you've only been sewing since Jan.  Welcome to these boards; you fit right in here!  Your bows are cute too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

KARAJ said:


> I have kept up with my reading of the posts but have been to yuckied out to respond for a couple of days. Finally broke down and went to urgent care yesterday! As my dad put it I went for the trifecta and WON I have Bronchitis, a UTI, and an ear infection (only the second in my whole life I did not get my first until I was 12 and now well there was more than 12 years between the two lets put it that way  )
> The worst part of this is I was supossed to have



I sure hope you are feeling better now.  Wow, a trifecta, you were really very very sick.



NaeNae said:


> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric



I know envy is a sin but dang girl, that is just amazing.  You have what we all dream about.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


Welcome to the world Hannah Nicole, and congrats Mom!  I can't wait to see pictures.

Mary Ann, nice to see you here again.  I pray all is well and you are ok.


----------



## emcreative

and Welcome to the World, Baby Hannah!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!








Can't wait to see her!!




*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it.
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.



I got Tigger and Eeyore from her last week and I liked them. . . I did have to do some steps over again (seems like sometimes the part where it goes over the applique fabric before doing the zigzag/satin stitch was not there, so I had to do the step before again,.  but they turned out nicely.  Personally, I am a HUGE fan of heather Sue's designs, they stitch out AMAZINGLY (best I've ever used) and wayyyy less steps than any others I have bought (Tigerhilllily, stitch on time, eBay)!


----------



## emcreative

Does this belong to one of you?!?!?


----------



## livndisney

emcreative said:


> Does this belong to one of you?!?!?



Yes


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Does this belong to one of you?!?!?





livndisney said:


> Yes



That Cindee!  She always has a way with words! 

I was gonna answer, but she already did.  But I just have to add that this is the GREATEST Mulan design EVER!  She made one for AbbyGrace and it was PERFECT!  It was cool enough for a long day at Epcot, and she got the most attention in that dress!  And just because I have to drive the point home, here's a pic!


----------



## tricia

Made a little handbag for my cousins's daughter to go with the last dress I made her.  It is really cute.  It is the Avilo Pocket Tote pattern and I really like it, I have made many different sized bags with it now and they all look good.





Oops, cant see the staps.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> That Cindee!  She always has a way with words!
> 
> I was gonna answer, but she already did.  But I just have to add that this is the GREATEST Mulan design EVER!  She made one for AbbyGrace and it was PERFECT!  It was cool enough for a long day at Epcot, and she got the most attention in that dress!  And just because I have to drive the point home, here's a pic!



"fun" story about Mulan. She has more in common with "our" kids than I realized........ I met her dad LOL


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> "fun" story about Mulan. She has more in common with "our" kids than I realized........ I met her dad LOL



Does she have a similar first life?  I've always wondered because she really seems to connect with AbbyGrace any time we are there.  She just looks at her with a knowing smile and spends lots of extra time that just makes the time so magical.  It's like she just knows!


----------



## Tillybud

revrob said:


> That Cindee!  She always has a way with words!
> 
> I was gonna answer, but she already did.  But I just have to add that this is the GREATEST Mulan design EVER!  She made one for AbbyGrace and it was PERFECT!  It was cool enough for a long day at Epcot, and she got the most attention in that dress!  And just because I have to drive the point home, here's a pic!



wow, I love to pop onto this thread as there are some amazing creations ... the dress is absolutely stunning


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Does she have a similar first life?  I've always wondered because she really seems to connect with AbbyGrace any time we are there.  She just looks at her with a knowing smile and spends lots of extra time that just makes the time so magical.  It's like she just knows!



 and she knows Morgan by name. She was telling me she had seen a dress like Morgan's and asked if it was one of her friends LOL


----------



## emcreative

ah HA I KNEW IT!!!

I'm getting better at picking out what belongs to y'all! 

AMAZING work!   I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!

I'm hoping to finish some Prince Charming shorts today, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> and she knows Morgan by name. She was telling me she had seen a dress like Morgan's and asked if it was one of her friends LOL



How funny!  When we were there last, she said to AbbyGrace, "Hey!  I'm so glad to see you again!  I've been wondering when you were going to come back to see me again!"  She acted like she KNEW AbbyGrace.  I guess she does!  That is so cool!


----------



## livndisney

And just because......


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Aww, even DH loved the picture of Mulan and your daughter.  We love the photo of them walking away.


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Wow!  I swear you girls do some amazing work!  I love the Mulan dress- it is to die for!  

OK, so I am still contemplating a Cinderella outift for a heat intolerant DD to wear to CRT in AUGUST!    I found this fabulous fabric today and just know I can do something with it!









It is 36 inches long so I am thinking I can cut a few rows off and make a skirt to wear to CRT and then sew the extra ruffles onto some shorts or capris to change into for strolling around the park.

Any ideas?  Would a simple tea length skirt with tulle layered underneath be okay?  I am going to pair it with an embelished tanktop, though I am not yest sure what the embelishments will be!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

livndisney said:


> And just because......



Awww... now THAT just melts my heart!  THAT is the epitome of Disney Magic, IMO!

It reminds me of a time when DD (6 at the time) wrote a "love note" to Goofy.  When she gave it to him, he got all "embarassed" and starting flirting with her and hung out with her forever!  He gave her tons of hugs and kisses and had the handler tell announce that his "girlfriend was leaving" when it was time to go.  That was such a special moment!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> And just because......



Every time I see that picture, I cry!  It is just absolutely MAGICAL!  Even more so now that I know a bit more of the story.


----------



## Tanzanite

*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it.
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.



wow this is a beautiful dress all the ladies here are so talented i cant sew so i pay a friend to sew for me  love the colors.


----------



## livndisney

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Wow!  I swear you girls do some amazing work!  I love the Mulan dress- it is to die for!
> 
> OK, so I am still contemplating a Cinderella outift for a heat intolerant DD to wear to CRT in AUGUST!    I found this fabulous fabric today and just know I can do something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 36 inches long so I am thinking I can cut a few rows off and make a skirt to wear to CRT and then sew the extra ruffles onto some shorts or capris to change into for strolling around the park.
> 
> Any ideas?  Would a simple tea length skirt with tulle layered underneath be okay?  I am going to pair it with an embelished tanktop, though I am not yest sure what the embelishments will be!



I would not recommend this fabric for touring a theme park. Perhaps an air conditioned meal would be a better choice. We tried a sundress with a similar fabric.......  The fabric "wilts" in the humity. I thought a cotton sundress with an overskirt of this would be ok in April.  

If you made a skirt out of that fabric for CRT-maybe store it in a locker and go with a cotton set for touring the park?


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool* said:


> Does the 2 inch smaller elastic not hurt her though?? Hannah won't even wear those jeans with the elastic in the back because she claims they hurt her tummy. I will try to take the elastic out of the skirt and see if that works. As it is she still wears it, but it looks kinda bad with it sinking so low in the front.
> I love wooly nylon. It is kinda like a yarn. It looks really fuzzy until you pull it taut. The purpose of it is just to fill in the spaces and have there not be any fabric showing. I think it is a pretty effect.
> http://www.ylicorp.com/Wooly.html
> Since it is made of nylon you aren't supposed to iron it and are supposed to dry on low heat.
> 
> There is also another kind called polyarn. Polyarn is made of polyester and you can iron it and it withstands heat. I would love to get some, but it is expensive. Wooly is expensive too, but I found some at a local shop on sale. I got some at Joann too that was on super clearance for only a dollar a spool. They only had hunter green, so I haven't used it yet. The serger thread is on clearance there too.. well just the Maxi lock.
> The coverstitch is the one that I used the topstitching for. I don't know if I am supposed to do that or not, but I really like how it looks. Once I get more confident you can stitch on it with the underside of the coverstitch showing for a decorative look. I have the babylock Evolve. It is basically the Imagine Wave with the coverstitch and chain stitch. The chain stitch forms the 5 thread safety stitch. It is a neat stitch. I love it. I thought about buying 2 separate machines(coverstitch machine and serger), but decided on the Evolve because I wanted the chain stitch. Janome makes a coverhem machine that I hear is great as well. ALOT CHEAPER!! hehe.. I love that jet air threading though.
> Kadie must be like Hannah. Hannah likes to be at my moms house over mine. My mom took care of her alot when she was younger because I had alot of complications after my c section. She is so spoiled to her Ma mere!
> The EZ Winder is just these big spools that you can wind thread onto. It isn't like the side winder. http://www.darrsewnotions.com/darrpage/winder.htm
> My local shop sold it.
> Its great, but I wish it wasn't so expensive so I could get more. I don't want to be winding the serger thread onto the spools and having too much and having to unwind it to use other colors!
> 
> I was very upset about the tink design because it took me an hour to stitch it out. I must have waited a week before I got up enough courage to try the new design.
> 
> I don't know about the boy. Supposedly he had written a "death diary" so I am sure they know why he called the boy out of class. I guess it is better for us not to know. I am just so thankful that he didn't shoot all the people he had planned on shooting. He even had the gun to the teacher's head and then shot at the ceiling instead. I can't imagine what his mom must be feeling. I want to reach out to her, but I don't know how. We are definitely not friendly.



The smaller waist didn't seem to bother Kadie.  She was 2 when she started wearing twirly skirts.  And yeah, Kadie likes spending time here, but keep in mind she has Nana & Papa to give her attention 24/7!!!  Mom & dad can't do that!  My neighbors granddaughter lives with them half the time.  The little one says mom & dad fight too much and so she comes to their house.  And their DGD & Kadie LOVE each other!!  So sometimes we wonder if its the grandparents or the grand kids that they want to be with!!!

I will check out that thread.  The maxi thread at joanns is going away.  They have a new thread, I just hope its as good!  And I definately want your serger!!!  



minnie2 said:


> NeaNea- I am in AW of your sewing room!  One day One day I keep telling myself!
> You are too funny!  I have to ask what are Mikey Dolls?
> 
> How funny would an 80's AG doll be!  I am already in Love with Julie and Nik thinks it is funny when she tells me stuff from the Julie stories I remember them or toys she had I played with!  When I told her theya re making a Julie movie she almost lost her mind!  I will say I am a tad excited about a Julie movie too.
> Julie is the doll she picked to come to Atlanta with us.
> 
> My OA is really killing my hands the past few days my knuckles are so swollen I can barely bend my fingers.  When ever I look on the net for solutions I can't find any specific for swelling in the finger joints.  UGH..  I did find that parifin is said to work.  I may beg my friend to use her parifin wax thing today after the parade.  I am just so nervous the swelling won't go down.  I can't even get my rings off and they used to be big on me.  I am far to young  to not be able to bend my fingers all the way!  UGH!



I am sorry your joints are hurting.  About 10 years ago, I started having joint problems and I thought for sure that was happening.  It lasted a few years and went away.  It was one of my biggest fears.

Now an 80's AG doll would be great!  We got our first AG doll in the early 90's!  Isn't that when they started making "historical dolls"?



disneylovinfamily said:


> I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday.  ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy cake!



Looks like a really fun party!!!



revrob said:


> I've got a few things running through my head.  I'm considering using the feliz pattern and making something with appliques or embroidery, or both.  I also am considering using Carla C's precious dress pattern and making a few modifications - adding an embroider inset on the bodice, embroidery on the sleeve cuffs, adding a big sash and adding embroidery to the back bottom ties and modifying the hemline and maybe doing an embroidery inset at the hem?  Don't know - it works in my mind, but I don't know if it will in real life.  I need to figure out fabrics so I'll know what I'm working with for the embroidery work.
> 
> So, I guess the bottom line to me is this - are you happy with your hoop size?  I keep thinking I would like a larger hoop because I keep seeing these great designs now that are bigger than my 5x7.  What I can't decide is what size is going to make me happy?  IF I decide to get another machine somehow, I want to make sure that I'm going to be happy with it.  Forever.  I don't want to come back in two years and think, "I wish I had bought a bigger machine".   Do you find that you can stitch out all of the big designs with no problem?  Do you happen to have any pictures of big designs that you've done like on a t-shirt?  I'm trying to see how much of the fabric is taken up with the design.  Maybe the pic in your siggy - was that a 6x10 design?  I think I would be happy with a machine with not as many bells and whistles if it had a big hoop.  IF such a thing exists.




That dress in your head sounds beautiful!!

To answer your questions, I do LOVE my machine.  I don't want anyone to think that I am bragging, I really didn't think the machine would make any difference.  I grew up with a really old singer and didn't think it all the bells and whistles would make that much difference.  It sews so nicely too!  I would like to get as nice of a sewing machine without the embroidery part so I wouldn't have to take it apart all the time!  Oh, and I really like the auto threading!!!   

Anyways, my siggy picture is the 6x10 hoop.  It is hard to get used to using, but once you do it is easy.  I use it all the time.  It makes a nice size for a T shirt!  For kids or adults!  Sometimes for T's I pin the T to the sticky, then turn the shirt inside out, so it stays where you want it.  I do use the floating method when I use the mega hoop.  I was only going to get the 5 x 7 hoop size, it was my DH that convinced me to do the biggest size too.  I am very happy I did!  




disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Roseanna



Wow, I love their Tutu's!!  You made those???  I am impressed!!  Looks like they had a great time!!  



jessica52877 said:


> If I thought about it I would grab my machine in a fire. I probably would never even think about it though!
> 
> I really just want to be a California girl! What a nice relaxing enjoyable day it sounds like you had! Wonder what my family would think of moving to California! I know Dallas would be all for it! I just feel like there is no way we could ever afford it, but all kinds of people live there! So why couldn't I!
> 
> I think that Claire (stitch in time) has been doing the appliques too fast lately and they have not been as nice. Just a personal opinion but I have never had a problem with her older ones and really loved the way they went together. I bought one the other day for some reason but didn't use it and doubt I ever will. Sometimes I get an itchy finger!



It was a nice enjoyable day!  But unfortunately I live almost an hour from the beach, so it is a treat for me too!  (but I live at the base of the mountains, so I can go hiking in the mountains a mile from my house!)  But on the other hand, my DD lives very close to the water in San Diego, so I get my ocean fix when I go to see them!

I agree with Claire doing so much lately!  She has put up so many designs in the last month!  



jessica52877 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-FISHER-...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported



Did you see all the toys in her store???  Wow brings back many memories!



frannn said:


> Would they be difficult for a beginner, and is there an easy pattern you could recommend?  I like the full double layer, and also the one with the top layer split in front.
> Your outfits are all so gorgeous!



Thanks!  It's hard for me to say if they are hard for a beginner.  I have been sewing for longer than most of you have been around!    The twirl skirt is from YCMT, it was the pounty princess strip work skirt.  It was one of the few patterns they had way back then!  Then we altered that pattern to make the split skirt.  We just left one side open and added a ruffle all the way around it.  



Adi12982 said:


> I got Tigger and Eeyore from her last week and I liked them. . . I did have to do some steps over again (seems like sometimes the part where it goes over the applique fabric before doing the zigzag/satin stitch was not there, so I had to do the step before again,.  but they turned out nicely.  Personally, I am a HUGE fan of heather Sue's designs, they stitch out AMAZINGLY (best I've ever used) and wayyyy less steps than any others I have bought (Tigerhilllily, stitch on time, eBay)!



I like Heathers too!  I have done a few of them and I like some of the steps she has!  I like the extra stitch when stitching it down since I try to get as close as I can to the design and well, sometimes I cut into it!  I like that Heather really makes sure they are working before putting them out! 



revrob said:


> That Cindee!  She always has a way with words!
> 
> I was gonna answer, but she already did.  But I just have to add that this is the GREATEST Mulan design EVER!  She made one for AbbyGrace and it was PERFECT!  It was cool enough for a long day at Epcot, and she got the most attention in that dress!  And just because I have to drive the point home, here's a pic!



So, so cute!!!!!


----------



## abc123mom

Wow.  Things have been moving fast around here lately.  I haven't posted in forever, but I've been in full lurker mode   Now that preschool has wound down (we are at a co-op, so lots of parent involvement) I'm hoping to have some time to sew and post...woohoo!  I need to get working on some things for our October trip...time's a wastin'!  Everything posted lately has been fantastic.  

Emcreative - LOVE all the bling designs.

NaeNae - Great craft/sewing place.  I currently have a craft closet, but long for an entire room!

Eyore4Ever149 - Congrats on the new little one!  So glad Mom and baby made it through safely!!

Laura


----------



## Tillybud

livndisney said:


> And just because......



absolutely priceless


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

livndisney said:


> I would not recommend this fabric for touring a theme park. Perhaps an air conditioned meal would be a better choice. We tried a sundress with a similar fabric.......  The fabric "wilts" in the humity. I thought a cotton sundress with an overskirt of this would be ok in April.
> 
> If you made a skirt out of that fabric for CRT-maybe store it in a locker and go with a cotton set for touring the park?



Yes, that is what I was planning.  A skirt for CRT and shorts or capris with a ruffle for the rest of the day.  I think the skirt would just be "too much" in the heat but would be super cute for the photo ops at CRT!


----------



## abc123mom

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Wow!  I swear you girls do some amazing work!  I love the Mulan dress- it is to die for!
> 
> OK, so I am still contemplating a Cinderella outift for a heat intolerant DD to wear to CRT in AUGUST!    I found this fabulous fabric today and just know I can do something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 36 inches long so I am thinking I can cut a few rows off and make a skirt to wear to CRT and then sew the extra ruffles onto some shorts or capris to change into for strolling around the park.
> 
> Any ideas?  Would a simple tea length skirt with tulle layered underneath be okay?  I am going to pair it with an embelished tanktop, though I am not yest sure what the embelishments will be!


I think that would make a great Cinderella outfit making a skirt with tulle and an embellished tanktop.  I also think having shorts or capris to change into would work out well.  It can be so HOT and that would definitely be cooler and more comfy!  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> How funny!  When we were there last, she said to AbbyGrace, "Hey!  I'm so glad to see you again!  I've been wondering when you were going to come back to see me again!"  She acted like she KNEW AbbyGrace.  I guess she does!  That is so cool!



We were down a couple years ago and our first night we had dinner at Park Fare with Cinderella. I made Kirsta a special dress with Cinderella fabric, and she even had cute white shoes, with clear sides and Cinderella on them. The Fairy Godmother practically chased us down to find out about the dress. Prince Charming told Kirsta a secret, which she wouldn't reveal until we got home and she told her MomMom. Cinderella came to the table and just remarked on her beautiful dress and we took pictures. When we left, the fairy Godmother chased me down again to see about the fabric and shoes. It was pretty funny. 

An entire week later, we had lunch at Askerhous with the Princesses. Cinderella got to our table and she looked at Kirsta and asked her if they had met before. We all stared at her like dummies. Finally Cinderella said " I remember, you had dinner with me last week and wore that special dress your fairy godmother made you".

We were stunned. Just imagine the number of kids she spoke to in that entire week! And she remembered Kirsta in this dress! It's been 3 years and we still talk about it. I wish I had a picture online to show you.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys. Some great things posted today! I LOVE the mulan!! It really is perfect!!

I think I have finallt figured out the applique thing on my new machine. i turned out 2 usable apliques with minimal problems in just under 3 hours total. I did 2 of these shirts for recital gifts for dd's BFF's





I have learned:
1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not. 
3. trim threads as you go.
I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:


----------



## emcreative

LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold! 

Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finally finished my sewing room.I still need to hang some pictures and there are a few stray things I have to find a home for.  I'll have to break this into more than one post, too many pics.
> 
> For my birthday & anniversary, both in July, my husband bought me a Koala sewing table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it open so you can see the storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how I use it to sew.
> 
> My sewing room from both sides of the room.


I love your new sewing room!!  Your puppy is so cute.


ibesue said:


> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is lots more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the pirate map fabric that I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the nicest afternoon.  My BFF from high school (it was a long time ago, we are both grandma's!) and I went down to the beach, had lunch in a restaurant across the street from the ocean and then walked out on the pier.  It was such a nice afternoon!!


I love the outfits and the map fabric.  Who is thee designer on the map fabric.  Your afternoon sounds so lovely!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


Congratulations!! My DD was 8lbs 15oz Take it easy while you recover.


disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the troop before the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our float
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the parade.  They were so sweaty and tired.  Thankfully another troop drove us back to our cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching the ceremony after the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna durning the national anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell and Roseanna


Wow!  Those girls are so cute in their tutus.  What a great morning!  I loved your birthday party pictures too.  Great Food and lots of fun!


livndisney said:


> And just because......



Beautiful picture!!



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. Some great things posted today! I LOVE the mulan!! It really is perfect!!
> 
> I think I have finallt figured out the applique thing on my new machine. i turned out 2 usable apliques with minimal problems in just under 3 hours total. I did 2 of these shirts for recital gifts for dd's BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned:
> 1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
> 2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not.
> 3. trim threads as you go.
> I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
> And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:



Great job on the applique.


----------



## lovesdumbo

TinaLala said:


> Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!
> 
> Here's two outfits I made out of a pair of pants that DD6 had outgrown.  the dress is a leg and the bathing suit is made out of the waist of the pants and parts of the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.


How cute!



livndisney said:


> Ok I think I fixed the little picture thing (SORRRRRRRRY Karen, and Jessica and everyone else)


So cool!  What a great photo!



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finally finished my sewing room.  I still need to hang some pictures and there are a few stray things I have to find a home for.  I'll have to break this into more than one post, too many pics.


WOW!!!! What a perfect room!



ibesue said:


> Here are a couple I have done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the pirate map fabric that I had


Cute AG outfits!  Love that map dress too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


Congratulations!!!



*Toadstool* said:


>


Beautiful!!!



minnie2 said:


> Class on doing their hair???  I must go look this up!!!!  Nikki love to do their hair and she has the hair book and the little salon cart with all the rollers and stuff.  It is so funny when my mom comes she makes my mom do there hair.


Look on the AG site for "special events".  Unfortunately many of the classes are on weekdays.  The class my DD is doing is the 5 minute do's.  They also have a braiding class.  I'm hoping the store won't be too crazy on a weekday.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday.  ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:


How fun!



disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell and Roseanna


SO cute!  The girls looked great!

All 3 of my kids marched in the parade today.  My DD(10) marched with her Junior troop, DS(8) with his cub scouts and DD(6) with her Daisy troop.  The older 2 do the full parade route which must be several miles long but the Daisys and 1st year Brownies meet the parade about half way through.  Last year my DS was in 1st grade and they do the whole route.  This year DH parked our car a bit closer to the end so we didn't have to walk all they way back.  We did have a really beautiful day (it poured yesterday) so that was good!!!!




tricia said:


> Made a little handbag for my cousins's daughter to go with the last dress I made her.  It is really cute.  It is the Avilo Pocket Tote pattern and I really like it, I have made many different sized bags with it now and they all look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, cant see the staps.


So cute!!!  Love that bag!!!



princessmom29 said:


> I think I have finallt figured out the applique thing on my new machine. i turned out 2 usable apliques with minimal problems in just under 3 hours total. I did 2 of these shirts for recital gifts for dd's BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned:
> 1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
> 2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not.
> 3. trim threads as you go.
> I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
> And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:


Very cute!!!


----------



## Jennia

*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it.
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.




I am never going to catch up on this thread, but had to say how adorable this is!

Also love the photo of *Morgan with the Jawa *(and I saw your Sam on an AG board, lol!).


----------



## revrob

SallyfromDE said:


> We were down a couple years ago and our first night we had dinner at Park Fare with Cinderella. I made Kirsta a special dress with Cinderella fabric, and she even had cute white shoes, with clear sides and Cinderella on them. The Fairy Godmother practically chased us down to find out about the dress. Prince Charming told Kirsta a secret, which she wouldn't reveal until we got home and she told her MomMom. Cinderella came to the table and just remarked on her beautiful dress and we took pictures. When we left, the fairy Godmother chased me down again to see about the fabric and shoes. It was pretty funny.
> 
> An entire week later, we had lunch at Askerhous with the Princesses. Cinderella got to our table and she looked at Kirsta and asked her if they had met before. We all stared at her like dummies. Finally Cinderella said " I remember, you had dinner with me last week and wore that special dress your fairy godmother made you".
> 
> We were stunned. Just imagine the number of kids she spoke to in that entire week! And she remembered Kirsta in this dress! It's been 3 years and we still talk about it. I wish I had a picture online to show you.



What a great story!  It IS amazing that they really remember our kiddos with all of the kids that they see.  See, our sewing efforts truly are worth it, aren't they?




princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. Some great things posted today! I LOVE the mulan!! It really is perfect!!
> 
> I think I have finallt figured out the applique thing on my new machine. i turned out 2 usable apliques with minimal problems in just under 3 hours total. I did 2 of these shirts for recital gifts for dd's BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned:
> 1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
> 2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not.
> 3. trim threads as you go.
> I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
> And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:




VERY cute!  So, you put heat n bond on the back of your fabric?  I've never done that.  I use the spray adhesive stuff.  Do you iron the fabric down then?


IBESUE  I don't know where my quote went - but I wanted to say thanks for your answer about your machine.  I'm afraid that it was exactly the answer that I needed!   One more question that I thought of after I asked - does your machine do the automatic jump thread trimming?

I had a great sewing shopping experience today!  Hancock's had their notions on sale 50% off.  I needed a few things so I went.  I decided to take a look at the decorator fabrics because I've been wanting to cover my sewing tables.  I found some that I love that was in the "value" section, so it was $9.99.  THEN, it was 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good deal.  Then when I was in line to check out, a woman behind me gave me a 50% off coupon.  SO, I walked out of there with 12 yards of decorator fabric, 2 pedal stopper things, a package of hem tape and a new hem template (mine seemed to have grown legs and walked away!) - all for $90!  I was PSYCHED!  Considering that the fabric that I got started out for at least $20 a yard, and I ended up paying $4.50 a yard, I thought that was awesome!


----------



## snubie

eyore4ever149 said:


> hi girls, and tom,
> i think i last read page 38 so im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you i had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so i cant post here. But i will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on friday, she was born at 11:58am
> hannah nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> she was a full 2lbs larger than megan was and megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when ill get back on, i rarely seem to get a chance to get here, i keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a pm if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congrats to you!  Welcome Hannah!


----------



## HeatherSue

MouseTriper said:


> Are you kidding me???  I would be mowing her yard everyday if she let me.  Hahaha.  I used to BEG my grandma (who lived in Michigan) to let me mow her yard every time we visited.  She had one of those ride-on lawn mowers and I thought it was so much fun.  Grandma always did let me eventually mow even though she knew I would mow crazy 8's into her lawn and other amusing patterns!!!
> I miss my adorable Grandma!!!!


That is such a sweet story!   about your grandma. I still miss my Grandpa, too.  



MouseTriper said:


> Okay I have to tell you that my sweet DD looked at this doll and saw nothing scary.  I asked her if she wanted a baby doll like it and she said, "yes but how will you make one"???


She is too funny!  That doll scares most little girls.  They almost always take a step backwards when they see it.  Little boys tend to feel really sorry for it.



livndisney said:


>


Now that's better!!! I love that girl!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> No offense taken...:I was really a Danny Goeke fan....I loved loved loved him!!


I was a Danny Goeke fan early on, too!  Then, Adam won me over!



*Toadstool* said:


> You have Embird Studio?? I can show you some great tutorials to get you started. I'm going to work on it some tonight though. I decided to put outlines on it. I think they look weird without it.
> http://www.cantoodesigns.com/tutorials.htm
> 
> OMGOSH! HEATHER!!! LOL!!! Your dad bought it for her?? Omgosh.. i had to show it to DH. LOL


I should have asked you if you had a tutorial before I bought one!  That one looks pretty good!

Yes, my dad bought it for my mom.  He still hasn't lived that one down! 



KARAJ said:


> I have kept up with my reading of the posts but have been to yuckied out to respond for a couple of days. Finally broke down and went to urgent care yesterday! As my dad put it I went for the trifecta and WON I have Bronchitis, a UTI, and an ear infection (only the second in my whole life I did not get my first until I was 12 and now well there was more than 12 years between the two lets put it that way )
> The worst part of this is I was supossed to have a sewing marathon weekend. We went home to visit family and my husband a DMIL agreed to do all kiddo related stuff so that I could lock my self in my MIL amazing Sewing ROOM (yes, unlike me, no table shoved to the side of the living room, she had an addition built onto her house, and custom built cutting/layout tables and sewing tables) She also has the several seprate machines for heavy duty and serging etc.. I am so upset I was so looking forward to this  Although she did give me an old serger so it was not all a loss!!!!!! It is according to google one of the first sergers for home use, and was used on my husbands clothes as an older child (to somewhat date it) But I think it is kind of neat that it will be used on my kids now also so . It is A Juki M-103 incredibly old but still working so it is 100 times better than the one I do not own. According to google it is a workhouse.
> 
> Oh well I guess after we (well Hubby) drives us home tomorrow I will have to try and buckle down and get some made.
> 
> I loved everyone's stuff as always and send the welcomes to new people from another newbie


YIKES!!!  You must be feeling awful!! I hope the meds kick in soon and you start feeling better! 



NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase


That is a GLORIOUS sewing room!!!  I love it!!  You have Chip/Dale fabric!!!  You also have a sort of freaky Tigger with a Pooh head in the closet. 
Your doggy is SO sweet looking!



ibesue said:


> I


BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the fabrics you used in these! So perfect!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of "our" new little Hannah!!



*Toadstool* said:


> On a sad note..
> I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
> http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
> Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
> Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.
> 
> 
> Going to try to post pictures of the Rachel dress soon.
> It has blood on it from a bloody nose, but I am scared to wash it..
> I got the Tink applique from stitch on time and the satin stitches are tiny. I am worried that they didn't catch enough of the fabric and the fabric will fall out. Guess we will see!


Oh  my gosh, that is terrible!  I must have missed it when you first posted. How awful!



NaeNae said:


> Whats funny about my fabric stash is I thought after my husband saw it all displayed like that that he would tell me no more fabric.  I don't think he realizes that I've already filled 300 comic boards and I need more.  We were at the lake this weekend and went into the small Walmart.  They had their fabric clearanced and I wanted some more polka dots.  I figured he would roll his eyes and say I didn't need it.  Instead he actually told me to get it.  I got 4 different colors and he asked me if I wanted anything else.  He was tired and I didn't want him to have to wait so I didn't get anything else.  Isn't he the greatest.


From what I saw of him, I thought he was pretty great.  So are you!  I talked about you guys several times in my last TR installment. 



*Toadstool* said:


>


That is so pretty!!!! Such a unique look, too!  I've had problems with a few of her designs, but I've never told her about it.  I thought it was something I did wrong.  I have just had times where the satin stitches didn't cover up the tack down stitches and such. 



minnie2 said:


> My OA is really killing my hands the past few days my knuckles are so swollen I can barely bend my fingers.  When ever I look on the net for solutions I can't find any specific for swelling in the finger joints.  UGH..  I did find that parifin is said to work.  I may beg my friend to use her parifin wax thing today after the parade.  I am just so nervous the swelling won't go down.  I can't even get my rings off and they used to be big on me.  I am far to young  to not be able to bend my fingers all the way!  UGH!


  I'm so sorry you have to suffer with this.



disneylovinfamily said:


> so he could be like daddy:


That looks like such a fun birthday party!  Your kids are so cute!  I loved the Memorial Day parade pictures, too.  Tessa was a Daisy scout for most of the year, but she just recently started crying when she had to go.  So, I let her stop going.  She is such a Mama's girl.



frannn said:


> Would they be difficult for a beginner, and is there an easy pattern you could recommend?  I like the full double layer, and also the one with the top layer split in front.


I would recommend a pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com .  There's a peekaboo twirl skirt on there that's similar to the split one.  I've never tried it, but it looks cute!



Adi12982 said:


> Personally, I am a HUGE fan of heather Sue's designs, they stitch out AMAZINGLY (best I've ever used) and wayyyy less steps than any others I have bought (Tigerhilllily, stitch on time, eBay)!


Thank you so much for saying that!   You are making me blush!  I've really tried reducing the thread changes and unecessary detail as much as I can.  



revrob said:


>


I  Mulan!!  I love the dress and AbbyGrace looks beautiful!!  These pictures make me all teary-eyed, especially after hearing the story form Cindee.  



tricia said:


> URL]


That turned out great!  I love the ladybug fabric you used!



BayouMouseketeer said:


>


I don't know if  you have more of this fabric or not.  But, I would cut it in 1/2 in length (making it 18" long) and sew the 2 pieces together to make the skirt more full.  It would be really cute if it fluffed out all around her, like a tutu.  I think she'd need some shorts or something underneath so it's not scratchy, too.  But, that fabric is really cute!



BayouMouseketeer said:


> It reminds me of a time when DD (6 at the time) wrote a "love note" to Goofy.  When she gave it to him, he got all "embarassed" and starting flirting with her and hung out with her forever!  He gave her tons of hugs and kisses and had the handler tell announce that his "girlfriend was leaving" when it was time to go.  That was such a special moment!


It's things like that that really make the whole trip, isn't it?  So sweet!



revrob said:


> Every time I see that picture, I cry!  It is just absolutely MAGICAL!  Even more so now that I know a bit more of the story.



Me too!



ibesue said:


> Anyways, my siggy picture is the 6x10 hoop.  It is hard to get used to using, but once you do it is easy.  I use it all the time.  It makes a nice size for a T shirt!  For kids or adults!  Sometimes for T's I pin the T to the sticky, then turn the shirt inside out, so it stays where you want it.  I do use the floating method when I use the mega hoop.  I was only going to get the 5 x 7 hoop size, it was my DH that convinced me to do the biggest size too.  I am very happy I did!
> 
> I like Heathers too!  I have done a few of them and I like some of the steps she has!  I like the extra stitch when stitching it down since I try to get as close as I can to the design and well, sometimes I cut into it!  I like that Heather really makes sure they are working before putting them out!


I use my 6x8 more than my 2 other hoops.  I also have a 4x4 and a humungous 6x14.  I have NEVER used the 6x14.  It would have to be a really long, skinny, design to work in it.  I would really like something wider, like an 8x10. But, I don't know if they make something like that for my machine.



princessmom29 said:


> I have learned:
> 1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
> 2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not.
> 3. trim threads as you go.
> I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
> And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:


That turned out really cute!

I've never used heat 'n bond for machine applique.  What does it do that's helpful?  I sometimes iron on some stabilizer to the back of the fabric if it seems like it's going to fray too much around the edges.  Is that what the heat 'n bond does?

Your DD looks adorable at graduation!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> I've never used heat 'n bond for machine applique.  What does it do that's helpful?  I sometimes iron on some stabilizer to the back of the fabric if it seems like it's going to fray too much around the edges.  Is that what the heat 'n bond does?



I don't either.  I use Sulky Iron-On on the back (especially for knits) and Sulky Solvy over the top of towels I am embroidering or very thin knits (like onsies).


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> What a great story!  It IS amazing that they really remember our kiddos with all of the kids that they see.  See, our sewing efforts truly are worth it, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY cute!  So, you put heat n bond on the back of your fabric?  I've never done that.  I use the spray adhesive stuff.  Do you iron the fabric down then?
> 
> 
> IBESUE  I don't know where my quote went - but I wanted to say thanks for your answer about your machine.  I'm afraid that it was exactly the answer that I needed!   One more question that I thought of after I asked - does your machine do the automatic jump thread trimming?
> 
> I had a great sewing shopping experience today!  Hancock's had their notions on sale 50% off.  I needed a few things so I went.  I decided to take a look at the decorator fabrics because I've been wanting to cover my sewing tables.  I found some that I love that was in the "value" section, so it was $9.99.  THEN, it was 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good deal.  Then when I was in line to check out, a woman behind me gave me a 50% off coupon.  SO, I walked out of there with 12 yards of decorator fabric, 2 pedal stopper things, a package of hem tape and a new hem template (mine seemed to have grown legs and walked away!) - all for $90!  I was PSYCHED!  Considering that the fabric that I got started out for at least $20 a yard, and I ended up paying $4.50 a yard, I thought that was awesome!





HeatherSue said:


> That is such a sweet story!   about your grandma. I still miss my Grandpa, too.
> 
> 
> She is too funny!  That doll scares most little girls.  They almost always take a step backwards when they see it.  Little boys tend to feel really sorry for it.
> 
> 
> Now that's better!!! I love that girl!
> 
> 
> I was a Danny Goeke fan early on, too!  Then, Adam won me over!
> 
> 
> I should have asked you if you had a tutorial before I bought one!  That one looks pretty good!
> 
> Yes, my dad bought it for my mom.  He still hasn't lived that one down!
> 
> 
> YIKES!!!  You must be feeling awful!! I hope the meds kick in soon and you start feeling better!
> 
> 
> That is a GLORIOUS sewing room!!!  I love it!!  You have Chip/Dale fabric!!!  You also have a sort of freaky Tigger with a Pooh head in the closet.
> Your doggy is SO sweet looking!
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the fabrics you used in these! So perfect!!!
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of "our" new little Hannah!!
> 
> 
> Oh  my gosh, that is terrible!  I must have missed it when you first posted. How awful!
> 
> 
> From what I saw of him, I thought he was pretty great.  So are you!  I talked about you guys several times in my last TR installment.
> 
> 
> That is so pretty!!!! Such a unique look, too!  I've had problems with a few of her designs, but I've never told her about it.  I thought it was something I did wrong.  I have just had times where the satin stitches didn't cover up the tack down stitches and such.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you have to suffer with this.
> 
> 
> That looks like such a fun birthday party!  Your kids are so cute!  I loved the Memorial Day parade pictures, too.  Tessa was a Daisy scout for most of the year, but she just recently started crying when she had to go.  So, I let her stop going.  She is such a Mama's girl.
> 
> 
> I would recommend a pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com .  There's a peekaboo twirl skirt on there that's similar to the split one.  I've never tried it, but it looks cute!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for saying that!   You are making me blush!  I've really tried reducing the thread changes and unecessary detail as much as I can.
> 
> 
> I  Mulan!!  I love the dress and AbbyGrace looks beautiful!!  These pictures make me all teary-eyed, especially after hearing the story form Cindee.
> 
> 
> That turned out great!  I love the ladybug fabric you used!
> 
> 
> I don't know if  you have more of this fabric or not.  But, I would cut it in 1/2 in length (making it 18" long) and sew the 2 pieces together to make the skirt more full.  It would be really cute if it fluffed out all around her, like a tutu.  I think she'd need some shorts or something underneath so it's not scratchy, too.  But, that fabric is really cute!
> 
> 
> It's things like that that really make the whole trip, isn't it?  So sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> I use my 6x8 more than my 2 other hoops.  I also have a 4x4 and a humungous 6x14.  I have NEVER used the 6x14.  It would have to be a really long, skinny, design to work in it.  I would really like something wider, like an 8x10. But, I don't know if they make something like that for my machine.
> 
> 
> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I've never used heat 'n bond for machine applique.  What does it do that's helpful?  I sometimes iron on some stabilizer to the back of the fabric if it seems like it's going to fray too much around the edges.  Is that what the heat 'n bond does?
> 
> Your DD looks adorable at graduation!



I found out through trial and MUCH error that for me the heat and bond lite makes it MUCH easier to trim the fabric right up to the stitching line and keeps the edges of the fabric from fraying. It dawned on me when I realized the my flesh toned fbric looked much cleaner on the satin stitching than anything else. It's because I was having to double it and put a piece of hat and bond between the layers. I use sulky totally stable iron on for the backing. I don't know, mabye I am just to rough on it when I am trying to trim, but it seems to work wonders for me, and so far I am not having problems with it being to bulky.


----------



## sweetstitches

NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fabric



Your sewing room is very nice,  but your fabric--oh my!  Someday I'm going to break down and wrap mine on the boards, but it will still pale to your collection.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congratulations, Nicole.  I'm so happy for you!




*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was not in much of a posing mood when I took the pictures. This is the Farbenmix Rachel pattern, and the design is from Stitch on Time. I had alot of problems with the design. I hope all of her designs aren't that way. I did email her, and she fixed it to be alot better than what it was. The satin stitch on some parts are tiny, and I am worried to wash it. I did use wonder under and hope that holds it down. She didn't have an underlay stitch on it which I thought was wierd too. Is this normal for her designs?? I might post a picture of the old one to show you what it did. It was bad. I broke a needle because the thread was so thick and it kept stitching over itself. She said I was the only one who complained about it.
> I am showing a picture of the topstitching that I did on my serger and the rolled hem. I used the coverstitch for the topstitching. I think I like how it looks. I need to rehem the sleeves. They are too long on her. It has blood on it because she wore it all day, and gets bloody noses quite often. I wish I knew how to get rid of those! I guess maybe I can wash it by hand to avoid the applique messing up. My mom told me to put some e6000 around the edges. I don't want it to show though.
> I used snaps until I get some buttons that go well with it.
> 
> I sewed this almost entirely on the serger using my 5 thread safety stitch. It was alot of fun... took me soo long though. Seemed like everytime I sat down to sew I couldn't think of what to do.




That turned out really cute!  I do like the topstitching.  Okay, here's my confession for the day.  My serger does the coverstitch also.  I have an Elna 925 that I've had for (well, lets just say a really long time) and I haven't used the coverstitch yet.

I don't know why I'm afraid of it.  I have not problem setting it for other stitches. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday.  ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:



Looks like it was a lot of fun!




disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell and Roseanna



Adorable kids.




jessica52877 said:


> I really just want to be a California girl! What a nice relaxing enjoyable day it sounds like you had! Wonder what my family would think of moving to California! I know Dallas would be all for it! *I just feel like there is no way we could ever afford it, but all kinds of people live there! So why couldn't I!*



That's how I feel about Hawaii.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Welcome to the world Hannah Nicole, and congrats Mom!  I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Mary Ann, nice to see you here again.  I pray all is well and you are ok.




Thank you; that's really sweet of you.  We've been doing okay, but I hate to say but I feel like I'm joining the "sickies" group again today.  I feel awful this afternoon, and Mark is going back to London for the week.  I so hope I'm not really getting sick, AGAIN.




livndisney said:


> And just because......



I love your Mulan and all the photos are adorable, but this one.........you really should frame it.




livndisney said:


> I would not recommend this fabric for touring a theme park. Perhaps an air conditioned meal would be a better choice. We tried a sundress with a similar fabric.......  The fabric "wilts" in the humity. I thought a cotton sundress with an overskirt of this would be ok in April.
> 
> If you made a skirt out of that fabric for CRT-maybe store it in a locker and go with a cotton set for touring the park?



I have to agree.  Even though it wrinkles, I'd go with 100% cotton.  That fabric won't breath and will make her more sweaty and just stick to her legs.




princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. Some great things posted today! I LOVE the mulan!! It really is perfect!!
> 
> I think I have finallt figured out the applique thing on my new machine. i turned out 2 usable apliques with minimal problems in just under 3 hours total. I did 2 of these shirts for recital gifts for dd's BFF's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned:
> 1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
> 2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not.
> 3. trim threads as you go.
> I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
> And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:



Looks good; thanks for the tips.  I haven't tried applique on the machine yet.




emcreative said:


> LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold!
> 
> Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:



I have to say, those look a LOT cuter than I was envisioning them.  I LOVE them!




revrob said:


> I had a great sewing shopping experience today!  Hancock's had their notions on sale 50% off.  I needed a few things so I went.  I decided to take a look at the decorator fabrics because I've been wanting to cover my sewing tables.  I found some that I love that was in the "value" section, so it was $9.99.  THEN, it was 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good deal.  Then when I was in line to check out, a woman behind me gave me a 50% off coupon.  SO, I walked out of there with 12 yards of decorator fabric, 2 pedal stopper things, a package of hem tape and a new hem template (mine seemed to have grown legs and walked away!) - all for $90!  I was PSYCHED!  Considering that the fabric that I got started out for at least $20 a yard, and I ended up paying $4.50 a yard, I thought that was awesome!




Wow, you really scored today!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> I had a great sewing shopping experience today!  Hancock's had their notions on sale 50% off.  I needed a few things so I went.  I decided to take a look at the decorator fabrics because I've been wanting to cover my sewing tables.  I found some that I love that was in the "value" section, so it was $9.99.  THEN, it was 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good deal.  Then when I was in line to check out, a woman behind me gave me a 50% off coupon.  SO, I walked out of there with 12 yards of decorator fabric, 2 pedal stopper things, a package of hem tape and a new hem template (mine seemed to have grown legs and walked away!) - all for $90!  I was PSYCHED!  Considering that the fabric that I got started out for at least $20 a yard, and I ended up paying $4.50 a yard, I thought that was awesome!


WTG, Don't you just love a great deal?  You must post pictures of your great finds.


----------



## ibesue

princessmom29 said:


> I found out through trial and MUCH error that for me the heat and bond lite makes it MUCH easier to trim the fabric right up to the stitching line and keeps the edges of the fabric from fraying. It dawned on me when I realized the my flesh toned fbric looked much cleaner on the satin stitching than anything else. It's because I was having to double it and put a piece of hat and bond between the layers. I use sulky totally stable iron on for the backing. I don't know, mabye I am just to rough on it when I am trying to trim, but it seems to work wonders for me, and so far I am not having problems with it being to bulky.



What kind of scissors are you using?  I use some really odd looking things but they get right next to the fabric I am triming! 
Here are the scissors I use
http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp02236.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP



sweetstitches said:


> That turned out really cute!  I do like the topstitching.  Okay, here's my confession for the day.  My serger does the coverstitch also.  I have an Elna 925 that I've had for (well, lets just say a really long time) and I haven't used the coverstitch yet.
> 
> I don't know why I'm afraid of it.  I have not problem setting it for other stitches.



Don't worry, I didn't use my embroidery machine for over 2 years.... My dd did, but it scared me!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> My OA is really killing my hands the past few days my knuckles are so swollen I can barely bend my fingers.  When ever I look on the net for solutions I can't find any specific for swelling in the finger joints.  UGH..  I did find that parifin is said to work.  I may beg my friend to use her parifin wax thing today after the parade.  I am just so nervous the swelling won't go down.  I can't even get my rings off and they used to be big on me.  I am far to young  to not be able to bend my fingers all the way!  UGH!


Oh, that sounds so bad and painful.  Is there a storm coming in?  Have you thought that maybe it could be RA?   There is a simple blood test for it and good meds.  You are too young to have osteo arthritis.  I hope you find an easy solution and let me know if the swelling goes down.  I am sure sorry you are suffering.


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

emcreative said:


> LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold!
> 
> Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:



OMGosh!  I love these!  I am trying to come up with something similar for DS when we do CRT!  You have definitely inspired me!  Would it be terrible of me to borrow your great idea?  Feel free to say "no way" as I know you worked hard, but they turned out awesome!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Can someone please post a Mickey Head template for applique?  I have lost mine somewhere and can't find it anywhere on my computer.  TIA!


----------



## emcreative

BayouMouseketeer said:


> OMGosh!  I love these!  I am trying to come up with something similar for DS when we do CRT!  You have definitely inspired me!  Would it be terrible of me to borrow your great idea?  Feel free to say "no way" as I know you worked hard, but they turned out awesome!



Of course, for personal use, knock yourself out!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

livndisney said:


> And just because......



What a beautful Photo!  It is so just classic Disney.  This should be in an advertisement!



SallyfromDE said:


> We were down a couple years ago and our first night we had dinner at Park Fare with Cinderella. I made Kirsta a special dress with Cinderella fabric, and she even had cute white shoes, with clear sides and Cinderella on them. The Fairy Godmother practically chased us down to find out about the dress. Prince Charming told Kirsta a secret, which she wouldn't reveal until we got home and she told her MomMom. Cinderella came to the table and just remarked on her beautiful dress and we took pictures. When we left, the fairy Godmother chased me down again to see about the fabric and shoes. It was pretty funny.
> 
> An entire week later, we had lunch at Askerhous with the Princesses. Cinderella got to our table and she looked at Kirsta and asked her if they had met before. We all stared at her like dummies. Finally Cinderella said " I remember, you had dinner with me last week and wore that special dress your fairy godmother made you".
> 
> We were stunned. Just imagine the number of kids she spoke to in that entire week! And she remembered Kirsta in this dress! It's been 3 years and we still talk about it. I wish I had a picture online to show you.




We had a similar experience with Alice.  We met her in Epcot and she just wa taken with DS and he loved her   Then we ate at 1900 for breakfast 2 days later and she remebered us and Russell's name and sat on teh floor and played with him for a good 10 minutes and came back to the table 2 more times.  It was one of my best memories.  Russell hugged her and gave her baby kisses.  SO sweet!


----------



## mirandag819

If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.

I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop. 

I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.

I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



I'd be a nervous wreck after hearing about this!!  I will keep this family and yours in my prayers!


----------



## NaeNae

HeatherSue said:


> That is a GLORIOUS sewing room!!!  I love it!!  You have Chip/Dale fabric!!!  You also have a sort of freaky Tigger with a Pooh head in the closet. Your doggy is SO sweet looking!



A fellow disboutiquer got the Chip/Dale fabric for me.  That freaky Tigger is a Disney beanie that is Pooh dressed as Tigger for Halloween.  I have 2 18 gallon totes of Disney beanies that I collected.  When I was reorganizing my sewing room I pulled a bunch of them out for the grandkids to play with.  I picked the ones that went with the movies that they like to watch.  I figured they might as well play with them as have them sit in a tote.

That doggy is my little brat.  Her brother is a calm lovey dovey doggy who loves to sit in my lap.  She is alot wilder.


----------



## NaeNae

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



Prayers said.  I can empathize with you.  My husband spent a year in Kuwait with frequent trips into Iraq.  He learned not to tell me before he would go to Iraq.  He would tell me after he returned to his base in Kuwait.


----------



## revrob

disneylovinfamily said:


> We had a similar experience with Alice.  We met her in Epcot and she just wa taken with DS and he loved her   Then we ate at 1900 for breakfast 2 days later and she remebered us and Russell's name and sat on teh floor and played with him for a good 10 minutes and came back to the table 2 more times.  It was one of my best memories.  Russell hugged her and gave her baby kisses.  SO sweet!



SO SWEET!  What a great testimony to the magic of Disney!



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



Oh, hun!  I'm so sorry this is so difficult.  I can't even imagine.  Thank you for your families sacrifice, and a sincere thank you to your husband for his service.  I'll certainly be praying for his safety, and for your sanity!


----------



## sheridee32

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



The famliy and you and your husbands unit are in my prayers I spent a Memorial Day like you about 6 years ago when my husband was in Afghanastan we just got word that one of the soldiers my hubby took under his wing over there has been sent back over we don't know if he is in Iraq or Afghanastan. I am proud of you and I thank you for supporting your husband because so many young wives don't understand how important it is to supprot their husbands. I am here if you ever need someone to talk to I was in charge of family support for 20 years, thank god my husband got to retire but he still feels he should be with his old unit everytime they get reactivated, he was a reserve unit but it is still hard.
Sheri


----------



## emcreative

Miranda, I'll be sending prayers for ALL of you   One of my best friends did a year in Iraq, and it was almost too much for me to handle, let alone for it to be a spouse.  Just know everyone here appreciates the sacrifice your family is making!!


----------



## ibesue

BayouMouseketeer said:


> Can someone please post a Mickey Head template for applique?  I have lost mine somewhere and can't find it anywhere on my computer.  TIA!



I believe there is one in the bookmarks.  Check the first page of this thread!



disneylovinfamily said:


> What a beautful Photo!  It is so just classic Disney.  This should be in an advertisement!
> 
> We had a similar experience with Alice.  We met her in Epcot and she just wa taken with DS and he loved her   Then we ate at 1900 for breakfast 2 days later and she remebered us and Russell's name and sat on teh floor and played with him for a good 10 minutes and came back to the table 2 more times.  It was one of my best memories.  Russell hugged her and gave her baby kisses.  SO sweet!



Another sweet story.  Its the magic of Disney and what keeps us coming back!



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



  I will keep his family and the entire unit in my prayers.  I do thank you for supporting your DH as he defends our country.  I know its hard to let your DH leave like that.


----------



## princessmom29

ibesue said:


> What kind of scissors are you using?  I use some really odd looking things but they get right next to the fabric I am triming!
> Here are the scissors I use
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp02236.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I didn't use my embroidery machine for over 2 years.... My dd did, but it scared me!!


I am using a small pair of curved blade scissors which were recommended to me by the lady at the sewing shop. The blade on them is only about 1 1/2" long and curved to get close to the fabric. Mabye I would have better luck with these. I'll have to try them. I saw them in the sewing shop, but was not sure exactly how to use them. That site actually explained it!


mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



Saying a prayer for you, and for the family. I have been with one of my BFF's through her husband being in Iraq for 2 tours. It was so nreve racking when we did not know if he was safe.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold!
> 
> Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:


Those look awesome!!!!



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.


Prayers for Lt. Barnard, his family and all service men and their families.

for you!  Thank you and your DH!!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks for the positive comments, everyone. I know it's not hte same as "making it from scratch" but it's been fun trying to figure out how to do things within my current (limited) skills!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold!
> 
> Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:



Those are adorable!! I love them.  They are perfect to wear to CRT!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Miranda, I am praying for your DH and his unit as well as all of the families affected by this.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.


 to this family and I will be praying for them and for your DH's safety.


----------



## twob4him

Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure! 

I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!

Here are the panels as I was adding them...






And the finished dress...

















I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....













And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....






OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are adorable!! I love them.  They are perfect to wear to CRT!



That's what they are for.  My MIL is contributing the shirts


----------



## abc123mom

twob4him said:


>



I love the fabrics you put with the storybook panels.  Those colors together are so bright and fun!  I really like the Ariel top too.  Great job!!  What do you have planned with the new fabric?  Those are some great prints!


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> 
> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> ]



So CUTE!!!!!!!!! This just reminded me I started a panel Dress for Morgan last summer and never finished it. I think I did one panel LOL.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



prayers for you, the Barnard family and your DH.  My DH has been deployed 3 times and thankfully no deaths but my lil brother was on his 2nd deployment when he lost 2 close friends,he still can't even talk about them.  I can't even imagine being in your shoes, HUGS to you  If you ever need to talk, just pm me.


----------



## Jennia

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. Some great things posted today! I LOVE the mulan!! It really is perfect!!
> 
> I think I have finallt figured out the applique thing on my new machine. i turned out 2 usable apliques with minimal problems in just under 3 hours total. I did 2 of these shirts for recital gifts for dd's BFF's



Your applique looks so good, I bet they were thrilled to get those shirts! 



emcreative said:


> LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold!
> 
> Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:


Those look SO good! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> What a beautful Photo!  It is so just classic Disney.  This should be in an advertisement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a similar experience with Alice.  We met her in Epcot and she just wa taken with DS and he loved her   Then we ate at 1900 for breakfast 2 days later and she remebered us and Russell's name and sat on teh floor and played with him for a good 10 minutes and came back to the table 2 more times.  It was one of my best memories.  Russell hugged her and gave her baby kisses.  SO sweet!



Awwww what an adorable story, that's so sweet. =) 



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



I'll be thinking of their family and yours. 



twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> 
> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!



What a great panel dress! It's so bright and cheery. =) 

I finished a skirt for a big give, but DH has the camera downstairs and I don't feel like walking down to get it lol! I'm really happy with how it turned out and I'll admit I'm going to miss it a bit, since it's the first thing I've done on the machine that I actually love.


----------



## karamat

I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!

CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:





Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)





Bloomers to go under the skirt





CarlaC's Patchwork Hat




(Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)

A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?





And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.


----------



## emcreative

Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.


----------



## emcreative

karamat said:


> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy it's all so beautiful I would most DEFINITELY put the pin on the hat, it would be so adorable!!!!   I want one in Mommy size, lol!


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> So cool!!!  Love the Minnie Leia!
> 
> 
> I'm going the AG Place in Natick, MA Wednesday with my DD(10), her best friend and her BF's Mom.  The girls will take a 45 class on hair dos and then we'll go out to eat.  Should be fun.
> 
> Sorry we missed you.  Maybe next year.  DS & I had a great trip but it was HOT!!!  It was tough going from 40's/50's at home to near 100.  Joe LOVED AKL.  It was cool to see what animals would be outside our balcony in the mornings.  I think one of Joe's favorite moments from the trip was on our first full day when we got dinner at the quick serve spot at AKL and brought it back to eat on our balcony.    AKL had a photopass photographer in the lobby at night and we had our photo taken there nearly every night.  They took some really wonderful shots of Joe.  Now I need to work on adding borders.



The hair class sounds fun! 

We saw the photo thing set up at AKL one night while we were there, but we didn't realize what it was for until we went to the GF and they offered to take our picture there! I think it's really neat you can get the pictures taken at the resorts like that! I hope to see you next year too! 



TinaLala said:


> Ok we can post American Girl outfits we've made!!
> 
> I do have a Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Belle and an Ariel outfit, I'll post pictures soon.


I love them! 



MouseTriper said:


> Okay I have to tell you that my sweet DD looked at this doll and saw nothing scary.  I asked her if she wanted a baby doll like it and she said, "yes but how will you make one"???  :


 Oh that poor child. 



ibesue said:


>


I'm glad you had such a nice day! I love the outfits! 


*Toadstool* said:


> On a sad note..
> I had heard earlier today that my neighboors boy that shot himself after the school shotting had died, but wasn't sure if it was true. We are staying inside alot right now to avoid all the neighboorhood stuff going on(even without them home). I just found this news article, so I guess it is true.
> http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...n-shooter-dies-from-self-inflicted-head-wound
> Just wanted to update anyone who was still thinking/praying about the situation. I aslo found out that the kid that he tried to get out of a classroom for whatever reason was a lady at my church's son. Poor guy. He is a sweet kid.. He helps out in the nursery at church and Hannah loves him. I hope he is okay.
> Sorry if this depresses anyone. Not what I am meaning to do.
> !



That is so sad. 



minnie2 said:


> My OA is really killing my hands the past few days my knuckles are so swollen I can barely bend my fingers.  When ever I look on the net for solutions I can't find any specific for swelling in the finger joints.  UGH..  I did find that parifin is said to work.  I may beg my friend to use her parifin wax thing today after the parade.  I am just so nervous the swelling won't go down.  I can't even get my rings off and they used to be big on me.  I am far to young  to not be able to bend my fingers all the way!  UGH!


 I'm so sorry Marlo. 



revrob said:


> I'm probably doing it wrong, but I kinda cheat on rolled hems.  I leave whatever basic thread I have in the machine (usually white) and only change my upper looper thread to the color that matches whatever I'm hemming.  I use a really short stitch, so by the time it stitches, I can't see the other two threads anyway.  It may be the wrong way to do it, but it works for me.  And it keeps me from having to be multiples of every thread color.  Not that I don't still buy multiples, but still!



That's the way I do it too. 


disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks!  It was a short parade, about a mile and they did really good.  It was our 1st parade (we have 12 girls--one missed the parade).  We just went to dutch wonderland (a kiddie amusement park) and that went surprisingly well.  We were there from 10 am to 8 pm whichincluded a sing along around a campfire with the brownies that were camping that night.  The girls were real troopers and listened so well.  I have a great group and I love them all!



Is that the same park Cathy (twob4him) made the cute customs for a year or two ago? Do you guys live near each other?

]



livndisney said:


> Yes





revrob said:


> That Cindee!  She always has a way with words!
> 
> I was gonna answer, but she already did.  But I just have to add that this is the GREATEST Mulan design EVER!  She made one for AbbyGrace and it was PERFECT!  It was cool enough for a long day at Epcot, and she got the most attention in that dress!  And just because I have to drive the point home, here's a pic!


_SHORT_ and to the point, that's Cindee! 

I just adore that dress!!! Abby Grace looks absolutely adorable! I love that Mulan too! 


livndisney said:


> "fun" story about Mulan. She has more in common with "our" kids than I realized........ I met her dad LOL


She is such a sweet Mulan! 



livndisney said:


> and she knows Morgan by name. She was telling me she had seen a dress like Morgan's and asked if it was one of her friends LOL


Awww! 


livndisney said:


> And just because......


Thank you Cindee!!! I love that picture! 


SallyfromDE said:


> We were down a couple years ago and our first night we had dinner at Park Fare with Cinderella. I made Kirsta a special dress with Cinderella fabric, and she even had cute white shoes, with clear sides and Cinderella on them. The Fairy Godmother practically chased us down to find out about the dress. Prince Charming told Kirsta a secret, which she wouldn't reveal until we got home and she told her MomMom. Cinderella came to the table and just remarked on her beautiful dress and we took pictures. When we left, the fairy Godmother chased me down again to see about the fabric and shoes. It was pretty funny.
> 
> An entire week later, we had lunch at Askerhous with the Princesses. Cinderella got to our table and she looked at Kirsta and asked her if they had met before. We all stared at her like dummies. Finally Cinderella said " I remember, you had dinner with me last week and wore that special dress your fairy godmother made you".
> 
> We were stunned. Just imagine the number of kids she spoke to in that entire week! And she remembered Kirsta in this dress! It's been 3 years and we still talk about it. I wish I had a picture online to show you.



That is just magical! 



twob4him said:


>


I'm glad your computer is working again!!!

I love the dress and the top Cathy! 



karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:


I love everything!!! Someday I will make a patchwork twirl skirt!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



Praying for you, your DH, his unit, and Lt. Barnard's family.  Thank you all so much for your sacrifice.  

I love everything ya'll have posted, but I lost my quotes and am way to tired to go back and try to get it right!


----------



## emcreative

*ADI!!!*

I noticed early today you are almost to 20 weeks!  CONGRATS!  Will you be finding out if the baby is a boy or girl?   I could never wait, I always had to know!

*MouseTriper*

How many days until your Gotcha day?!?!?


----------



## livndisney

Teresajoy-clean out your mailbox LOL


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I love everything!!! Someday I will make a patchwork twirl skirt!


You have never made a patchwork Twirl skirt?  You should make one. They are a lot of work, but very much worth it when they are done.


----------



## KARAJ

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.




I am so sorry for the worry you are feeling, I know the a KIA in a unit is so hard to deal with. I also know what you mean about trying to not worry so much this time with Iraq different. Whith my DH getting ready to head back at end of summer, I keep telling myself the same thing about this tour. I hope you keep getting to hear from him and see him on on regular basis, because that I think is the best way (only way for me) to be able to relax with the knowledge he is safe, at least for a little while, plus it always meant so much to the rest of the family.

I will hold both you, DH, your unit, and your fallen, in our prayers.


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



 Congrats!!!!  I am so glad that you and baby are doing well! How cute is that she is ticklish! I love it.  I  can't wait to see pictures.  Im so excited for you, Nicole!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Teresajoy-clean out your mailbox LOL


Ok,Ok!!! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> You have never made a patchwork Twirl skirt?  You should make one. They are a lot of work, but very much worth it when they are done.



No, can you believe it!!! I just love the way they look too!!! Maybe that will be my goal, to make one before our next Disney trip!


----------



## jeniamt

Oh my gosh, I last posted on Friday and then went away for the weekend.  Yikes, I have 15 pages to read and since its nearly 2am... I may never catch up!



PrincessKell said:


> You know what else is good with old girls shirts, with the left overs from the new scrunchy any good parts that can be made into squares, can be a little girls quilt. So its usefull and a keepsake!  I wish I would have done that with Georiga's old baby jammies!
> 
> I love thinking of things I can make with old clothing. Georgia's pants are easy, they are just made into skirts or add ruffles or cuffs to the bottoms.
> 
> We should have a "re-cycle" Disney Sew along.  Hmmm now my brain is really movin this morning!



I like what you are thinking!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.



What a lucky find!!!



jham said:


> Great find April! I was running errands in another part of town the other day and found a ton of cool fabrics at a Bernina store, including the old red version of this fabric! I'll post some photos of some of my cool finds when my darling daughter is not sitting on the arm of my chair waiting to kick me off the computer. (She is amused reading this, okay now she's totally laughing.)



Man I love that fabric!  If you don't mind sharing, who makes it and what is it called?  I'm going to check with my Bernina store and maybe they can get it for me????


----------



## jeniamt

I take it back, I have more like 30 pages to catch up and I missed the birth of a baby!  

Congratulations!!!!!  I love the name Hannah.  Hope you guys are doing well and getting to know each other.  My big guy turns 8 today.  To think I was in labor with him at this time 8 years ago brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Awww 
Happy Birthday to him!!   


And Hi everybody!! We had a big weekend weren't home much my dh bought us a pontoon boat so we spent much of the last 2 days out on the lake! Tons of fun! I posted pics on FB- No shrinking required! 

Thanks Shannon for posting your Mulan again! Sophia is having a mulan themed party for her BD in July and I had posted about it sometime last week so glad I got to see abbygraces outfit again! 
Thanks to aimeeg & Cindee too! Can't remember if I thanked you before.


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> Ok,Ok!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, can you believe it!!! I just love the way they look too!!! Maybe that will be my goal, to make one before our next Disney trip!



Must be a your fear of ruffling! Push past it Teresa the girls NEED Patchwork twirls!! 
The strip method really helps the cutting and sewing parts!


----------



## littlepeppers

I need a jumper pattern w/ that patchwork & twirling effect.  I have a skinny, little DD.  I don't think a skirt would stay up.  Love the cute blooomers too.


----------



## littlepeppers

Well we booked it.  Sept 29th - Oct 6th.

Now that I have fallen in love w/ this thread, I need to get sewing.  My head is about to explode w/ all of the ideas that I have, but I do not have the technical skill to pull them off.  I'm taking lessons still.  

OMG, I've got to get off of the computer & get to sewing.


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> LOL Someone else must have loved the Mulan dress as much as me, went to show Hannah and it was gone/sold!
> 
> Anyhoo, here's what I accomplished so far today, some "Prince Charming" shorts for Phineas and Ferb:



Those are cute.  You are coming up with some very amazing stuff despite your temporary inablility to sew.



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



Prayers sent for his unit and all the families.



twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> 
> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!



Love the colours on the storybook dress.  Also, cool Ariel top.



karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.



Great stuff.  I just bought the bucket hat.  Is it difficult?



emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.



That came out great too.


----------



## TinaLala

disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the troop before the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our float
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the parade.  They were so sweaty and tired.  Thankfully another troop drove us back to our cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching the ceremony after the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna durning the national anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell and Roseanna



I loved what you did for your Daisies!!  I love making things for my Daisy troop!  They love it!  We're bridging up to Brownies next year and I'm looking forward to working with brown next year!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

littlepeppers said:


> I need a jumper pattern w/ that patchwork & twirling effect.  I have a skinny, little DD.  I don't think a skirt would stay up.  Love the cute blooomers too.




on youcanmakethis.com search carla c patterns.  She does a stripwork jumper that you can make a shirt or full jumper out of; plus, you can easily use your child's measurements to choose the right bodice and then just add the right length skirt; you can totally do it; the directions are really clear, just follow them one at a time!

I also have a teeny tiny DD but she can wear skirts now b/c I just cut the elastic 2 inches shorter than her waist; so far the skirts and pants I made are staying up


----------



## frannn

I've seen multipacks of the mini-spools at the dollar store, and black and white thread at Walmart.  Is the dollar store thread ok (since its inexpensive and comes in different colors)?  I'm not embroidering, just sewing.


----------



## livndisney

frannn said:


> I've seen multipacks of the mini-spools at the dollar store, and black and white thread at Walmart.  Is the dollar store thread ok (since its inexpensive and comes in different colors)?  I'm not embroidering, just sewing.



I have found some of the cheaper thread doesn't sew very well in my machines. I have had trouble with it breaking and it seems to shred very easily. Now I usually try to buy my thread at Joanns when it is 50% off. I buy the 1000 yard spools (LOVE those) in white. The smaller spools on sale are about 1.00-1.50 and they have TONS of colors.


----------



## sweetstitches

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.



Praying for that family and also for you and your DH.  I can't imagine how hard it must be for you.  I'm a nervous wreck today with Mark going to London and I am every time he travels (and he's in London at *least* once a month.)  




ibesue said:


> What kind of scissors are you using?  I use some really odd looking things but they get right next to the fabric I am triming!
> Here are the scissors I use
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp02236.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I didn't use my embroidery machine for over 2 years.... My dd did, but it scared me!!



Thanks.  Some afternoon I'm going to conquer that thing.  I just need some uninterrupted time.

I have those applique scissors you linked to and I love them.  I also have a pair of lace cutting scissors that have the same blade, but are teeny tiny.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.


I am so sorry for the loss for the barnard family.  Prayers being said.  I saw a man in uniform at Sam's club and I wondered if it is ok to go up to strangers and say thanks for your service to keep me free?



twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...


I love the patchwork twirl.  Did you just make up the pattern or follow YCMT?  It is just great.  I love how you put the panels together first.


twob4him said:


> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....


Very very cute.


karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.


Wow, you have been very busy but everything looks great.  JHAM is great to help out and you are doing super on sewing so much.


----------



## sweetstitches

twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> 
> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!



Ariel turned out great, but I LOVE your panel dress! And I can't wait to see what you make from the cute fabric.




karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.



Everything is super cute.  I would put the pin on the hat.
th



emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.



perfect!


----------



## jessica52877

HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!

Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!


----------



## pixiefrnd

CONGRATS! Nicole and family on your new arrival

Can't wait to see pics. of Hannah.


----------



## KARAJ

ireland_nicole said:


> on youcanmakethis.com search carla c patterns.  She does a stripwork jumper that you can make a shirt or full jumper out of; plus, you can easily use your child's measurements to choose the right bodice and then just add the right length skirt; you can totally do it; the directions are really clear, just follow them one at a time!
> 
> I also have a teeny tiny DD but she can wear skirts now b/c I just cut the elastic 2 inches shorter than her waist; so far the skirts and pants I made are staying up



CARLA C's are wonderful. I also suffer from the SKP also known as Skinny kid problem!!! It is also why I started trying to make more of my kids clothes. The most succsess I have had are with the Carla C's. My daughter is a size 18 month waist a 2T bodice and a size 4 length, but with Carla's You can piece together through VERY VERY easy instructions and she tells you where to cut for the length you want on your child. I have had probalems with comercial patterns but not on the CarlaC's from YCMT. PLEASE give them a try!! Even my son is finally getting shorts that fit he is also a SKP sufferer he is a 2T waist and 4-5 Length. 

Just a cute thing.. While I was sick this weekend my husband dressed our 3yo DD and I woke up kinda hazy and saw her in these capris I did not recognize until she turned around and I saw the embroidery on the pocket and realized they were are 10 month olds pants. I told him, went back to bed, and then woke up a few hours later she was still in them!! I asked him about it and he said what?? They fit as capri's  I hate that my 3 and a half year old fits in 12 month waists!!


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!
> 
> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!



We love Royal Caribbean.  What is it you don't think you would Like?  I have never sailed Disney mind you, I just thought it was too expensive when I was booking my first cruise.  Of course you can PM if you have any questions, but there is so much to do on a RC ship, especially if you are on one of the larger ones.


----------



## KARAJ

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so sorry for the loss for the barnard family.  Prayers being said.  I saw a man in uniform at Sam's club and I wondered if it is ok to go up to strangers and say thanks for your service to keep me free?
> 
> 
> I love the patchwork twirl.  Did you just make up the pattern or follow YCMT?  It is just great.  I love how you put the panels together first.
> Very very cute.
> 
> Wow, you have been very busy but everything looks great.  JHAM is great to help out and you are doing super on sewing so much.



As for the saying thank you, I know when people say it to my husband, he usually just says thank you to them, but when I have talked to him about people stopping us he has said that it actually makes him feel good. He really does appreciate it especially because we have been stationed in areas where he has been protested, well the Army was protested, and that really stinks . Korea and a Recruiting Battalion were the worst. But to answer your question if you felt like you wanted to I would definatly say it!! Heck maybe that soldiers (or sailor, Marine, or Airman's) day would be a little bit better.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!




CONGRATS Nicole!!!!  What exciting news!  Can't wait to see a pic of our new DISer!!!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> *ADI!!!*
> 
> I noticed early today you are almost to 20 weeks!  CONGRATS!  Will you be finding out if the baby is a boy or girl?   I could never wait, I always had to know!



I will be 20 weeks on Thursday - Can't believe it!!

My ultrasound is today!!  I am actually going to shower/get ready now (but of course had to stop in here first).  I didn't want to find out at first, Dennis (my DH) really did, and he convinced me.  It will be a surprise now instead of twenty or so weeks from now.  Midwife said he could find out and they didn't have to tell me, but I vetoed that - no way can he know and I not know.  This way I can do some planning and sewing   I'll be sure to keep you all posted


----------



## pixiefrnd

Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.

On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal. 

And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.

Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


----------



## KARAJ

jessica52877 said:


> HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!
> 
> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!



I have only been on one cruise and it was a Royal Carribean. It was a one week cruise and I loved it!!!!!!!! I would do it in a heartbeat. But my husband and I have agreed that are next cruise HAS to be a Disney one. I am one of those ladies blessed with a Disney Lover for a DH. 

But on the RC Cruise the staff was wonderful, At the time I did not have kids yet so I do not know at all about that part. We did really enjoy the dining options, and the excursions offered were plentiful and fun at least for us.
GOOD LUCK with your decision, I am sure you weill have a great time no matter what you decide!! Just relax and have fun!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,

I am starting week 3 of seasonal pt job.  I am not use to the schedule yet and it is going to change when we open on Friday.  Then I go from mornings to afternoons.  I will work until we leave for Disneyworld in September.

I did get 4 outfits hemmed this weekend and a pair of jeans for mom.  I also finished the edges of a vintage cross stitch my grandmother made as a child.  I started a skirt but need a zipper.  I also made a book for Hunter's teacher as a present for end of year.

I don't think I will have much time for sewing but still have curtains for a friend, 2 sets and I want to make some customs for our trip in Sept.

Good News  DH went to the school principal to ask about the attendance policy.  He found out that they can not enforce any policy until the child reaches 7 yrs. old.  DS will go to summer school but we now have cleared out trip to Disneyland in late June.  The real issue is that the school is not following district policy which states that sickness, dr. appt are excused absences.  DS missed under the limit for Disney trips but has a few sick days which all together put him over.  For this year it doesn't matter but want the school to follow the policy set by district and we will also cut back our trips to adhere to policy.


----------



## KARAJ

pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.




Fist off I would be VERY upset about a stranger (especially without even a badge) taking my child, Not to mention a non-verbal child with special needs!! As far as lunch I hope you at least enjoyed the little bit of time you di get with them. About the camping, if they meant to exclude or not. either way that could be hurtful. And after that day I probably would have had a nervous break about it. Sometimes the little things adding up are harder than the large one at a time problems. 

It only took that one proverbial straw!! and We all know what happened to the camel.

I hope your week only gets better, maybe you got most of your stesses out of the way on Monday so that you could enjoy the rest of May  We can hope right. Sending you good thoughts. Try and take a little time for yourself today, and yes, I know it is easier said than done, but just try.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

pixiefrnd said:


> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.


I don't know if your DD is like our DS but the storms really do set him off the spectrum with his behavior.  It must be the pressure but others have said the same thing with their SN children.

I would not let your child go with a stranger either and you were right to make sure about the sub.  You are a good parent just doing what you must for your SN DD.  Dont' ever doubt yourself and keep up the good job.  

Take a moment for yourself and do something good for you.  I use to think people were nuts for telling me that.  I have a SN child, I MUST take care of them.  But really, I have found that it is true.  Just take a moment and spoil yourself.  Eat chocolate chip cookie dough, Ice cream, something just for you.


----------



## pixiefrnd

jessica52877 said:


> HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!
> 
> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!





We have sailed on (ok my mind just lost the name of it) anyway there wasn't alot for kids to do.  My SIL loves Royal Carribbean and she took all three of her kids.  As far as NYC, not sure where you would be coming from there is alot to do, but it can be rather pricey too, we take the MegaBus when we go but it is usually me and my SIL, DH has no interest, and no kids with us.


----------



## pixiefrnd

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know if your DD is like our DS but the storms really do set him off the spectrum with his behavior.  It must be the pressure but others have said the same thing with their SN children.
> 
> I would not let your child go with a stranger either and you were right to make sure about the sub.  You are a good parent just doing what you must for your SN DD.  Dont' ever doubt yourself and keep up the good job.
> 
> Take a moment for yourself and do something good for you.  I use to think people were nuts for telling me that.  I have a SN child, I MUST take care of them.  But really, I have found that it is true.  Just take a moment and spoil yourself.  Eat chocolate chip cookie dough, Ice cream, something just for you.



Thanks for the encourgement and yes the weather definitely affects her.
I am headed off to the grocery store at our Super Wal-Mart so I think I will either buy some fabric or chocolate of some sort.  Thanks again.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hugs






 holding hands






Sammie






 Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her 






Twirl






Twirl.


Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!


So cute!  I made an outfit out of that same storybook but used more traditional Mickey red/black/yellow.  I LOVE your colors!!!!  Cute Little Mermaid top too!



karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.


WOW!  Everything is so cute!  Love the pin for the hat.



emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.


Cool!!!



emcreative said:


> Tammy it's all so beautiful I would most DEFINITELY put the pin on the hat, it would be so adorable!!!!   I want one in Mommy size, lol!


I've enlarged the pattern to fit a woman's sized head! 



pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch.  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything. I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


Sorry its such a rough day for you.  Hope things get better.



mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.



So cute!!!


----------



## jham

Before I forget, Cathy, I love the MMCH dress!  SO cute!  
Jessica we went on an RC cruise.  The 2 big kids stayed home and we took baby Luke.  It was a really nice cruise and baby Luke got a TON of attention from the staff although I think it was mainly because he was practically the only person under the age of 12 on the whole ship.  



karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing. And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow. It looks so cute on her little bed.


 
Everything is so cute!  I'm glad the tension method works for you!  I have 3 machines and it only works on one of them but it is soooo much nicer than the ruffler foot because I can still adjust or slide my fabric.  I love it! 



emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review. I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.


 
really cute!



jeniamt said:


> Oh my gosh, I last posted on Friday and then went away for the weekend. Yikes, I have 15 pages to read and since its nearly 2am... I may never catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> I like what you are thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lucky find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love that fabric! If you don't mind sharing, who makes it and what is it called? I'm going to check with my Bernina store and maybe they can get it for me????


 
It is called Friends Around the World, I'll have to double check who makes it for you though.  



KARAJ said:


> CARLA C's are wonderful. I also suffer from the SKP also known as Skinny kid problem!!! It is also why I started trying to make more of my kids clothes. The most succsess I have had are with the Carla C's. My daughter is a size 18 month waist a 2T bodice and a size 4 length, but with Carla's You can piece together through VERY VERY easy instructions and she tells you where to cut for the length you want on your child. I have had probalems with comercial patterns but not on the CarlaC's from YCMT. PLEASE give them a try!! Even my son is finally getting shorts that fit he is also a SKP sufferer he is a 2T waist and 4-5 Length.
> 
> Just a cute thing.. While I was sick this weekend my husband dressed our 3yo DD and I woke up kinda hazy and saw her in these capris I did not recognize until she turned around and I saw the embroidery on the pocket and realized they were are 10 month olds pants. I told him, went back to bed, and then woke up a few hours later she was still in them!! I asked him about it and he said what?? They fit as capri's  I hate that my 3 and a half year old fits in 12 month waists!!


 
That is funny.  I have this pair of denim shorts from Old Navy that is size 18-24 months that fit Luke until he was 4 1/2 .  I just put them on Lily Saturday when we were doing yardwork.  You've got to love a pair of shorts that fits for 3 years!



pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was. First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great. I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together. Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch) so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  . And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse. Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her. I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use. I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me. So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening. Venting over.


 
 Yes, you need chocolate AND fabric! 



mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> holding hands
> 
> Sammie
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> Twirl
> 
> Twirl.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.


 
SO SO cute! Happy birthday to the twins!


----------



## sweetstitches

pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.



I'm sorry you are having a rough couple of days.  When Nathan was in public school, it used to drive me crazy when they had him going off with new aides too.  Even now, he'd walk off with any stranger and I wonder how much of that behavior was re-enforced over and over at school.




mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.




Happy birthday to your beautiful girls in their cute b-day dresses!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.


This is so heartbreaking.  Praying for the Barnard Family and your DH and your Family.


twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> 
> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!


She looks so cute in that storybook dress!  It looks like she loves it.  Great Job  I love the Little Mermaid top too.  Those fabrics are beautiful.


karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.


Adorable!  I want to make myself a hat.  I have a pattern I am just scared. to try it.


emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.


That is so cute!


littlepeppers said:


> I need a jumper pattern w/ that patchwork & twirling effect.  I have a skinny, little DD.  I don't think a skirt would stay up.  Love the cute blooomers too.


Some of the girls here have pettiskirts to help their skirts poof out!  Or you can make the Stripwork Jumper which would have a bodice



frannn said:


> I've seen multipacks of the mini-spools at the dollar store, and black and white thread at Walmart.  Is the dollar store thread ok (since its inexpensive and comes in different colors)?  I'm not embroidering, just sewing.


I like the Gutterman thread at JoAnn's it never breaks.  Some of the inexpensive thread is prone to breaking and can fill your machine up with lint.


jessica52877 said:


> HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!
> 
> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!


My Mother and my sister have taken several cruises on Royal Caribbean they love it.  They have RC credit cards to earn points on their trips.


pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything. I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


I am sorry you are having such a bad day!  I hope things improve.  I would be upset too.  I am so sorry about the camping trip that is really inconsiderate.


mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.


They are adorable!! Happy Birthday Girls!!


----------



## pixeegrl

OK, Abby's favorite princess is Giselle so she just had to have the curtain dress from the movie. It's an altered pattern...I'm not at home so I can't remember which one but I think it turned out cute. It still needs the pink flowers. I will see her this weekend and hopefully add some action shots. All she talks about is the Blue dress Ms. Lissa is making for her. I think she has begun thinking every time we see them she gets a new dress! The eyelet is my favorite part. Her mom wanted a lightweight cotton and something washable since she is only 2.5. 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Jennia

mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.



How sweet of your little girl! Cute outfits, love the cupcake fabric.


----------



## HeatherSue

princessmom29 said:


> I found out through trial and MUCH error that for me the heat and bond lite makes it MUCH easier to trim the fabric right up to the stitching line and keeps the edges of the fabric from fraying. It dawned on me when I realized the my flesh toned fbric looked much cleaner on the satin stitching than anything else. It's because I was having to double it and put a piece of hat and bond between the layers. I use sulky totally stable iron on for the backing. I don't know, mabye I am just to rough on it when I am trying to trim, but it seems to work wonders for me, and so far I am not having problems with it being to bulky.


I did once use a piece of scrap that had some heat 'n bond on the back and I noticed that it did make it easier to cut without fraying on the edges!



BayouMouseketeer said:


> Can someone please post a Mickey Head template for applique?  I have lost mine somewhere and can't find it anywhere on my computer.  TIA!


It's in the group photobucket account, link in the first post, I think it's under the tag "patterns".  



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.


Oh no, how sad.    I'll pray for the family, and for yours.



disneylovinfamily said:


>


Oh my goodness, that is the sweetest picture!!



twob4him said:


> http[/QUOTE]
> I love it all!!  I think the storybook dress is my favorite outfit of yours yet!  I love the stripes you used with it! WONDERFUL!  I am envious of your cutting mat!  The Ariel top is perfect for an older girl!  Those fabrics are yummy!  What are you planning?
> 
> 
> [quote="Jennia, post: 31984282"]
> I finished a skirt for a big give, but DH has the camera downstairs and I don't feel like walking down to get it lol! I'm really happy with how it turned out and I'll admit I'm going to miss it a bit, since it's the first thing I've done on the machine that I actually love. [/QUOTE]
> You can't say all that and then not show a picture!  Get that camera, girl!
> 
> [quote="karamat, post: 31984498"]
> [IMG]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/karamat26/th_DSC01472.jpg


WOW!!  That is a bunch of cute stuff!  I LOVE the patchwork twirl!  Adorable!! Everything is just too cute!



emcreative said:


>


That looks GREAT!!!



jeniamt said:


> My big guy turns 8 today.  To think I was in labor with him at this time 8 years ago brings tears to my eyes.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENIAMT'S BIG GUY!!!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> And Hi everybody!! We had a big weekend weren't home much my dh bought us a pontoon boat so we spent much of the last 2 days out on the lake! Tons of fun! I posted pics on FB- No shrinking required!
> 
> Thanks Shannon for posting your Mulan again! Sophia is having a mulan themed party for her BD in July and I had posted about it sometime last week so glad I got to see abbygraces outfit again!
> Thanks to aimeeg & Cindee too! Can't remember if I thanked you before.


Howdy stranger!  A pontoon sounds like fun!  I'll have to look up your FB pictures later!



littlepeppers said:


> Well we booked it.  Sept 29th - Oct 6th.
> 
> Now that I have fallen in love w/ this thread, I need to get sewing.  My head is about to explode w/ all of the ideas that I have, but I do not have the technical skill to pull them off.  I'm taking lessons still.
> 
> OMG, I've got to get off of the computer & get to sewing.


I might be there starting on the October 3rd!



littlepeppers said:


> I need a jumper pattern w/ that patchwork & twirling effect.  I have a skinny, little DD.  I don't think a skirt would stay up.  Love the cute blooomers too.


If you make the elastic tight enough, it should stay up.  I have 2 skinny minnies myself!  Or, you could frankenpattern CarlaC's simply sweet jumper and the patchwork twirl  from www.youcanmakethis.com to make a patchwork twirl jumper.



frannn said:


> I've seen multipacks of the mini-spools at the dollar store, and black and white thread at Walmart.  Is the dollar store thread ok (since its inexpensive and comes in different colors)?  I'm not embroidering, just sewing.


I wouldn't use that thread.  It will break and drive you crazy!  I like Coats and Clark thread. It is pretty cheap, it comes in tons of colors, and it works well.  



jessica52877 said:


> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!


You're going for Sawyer's birthday!



Adi12982 said:


> I will be 20 weeks on Thursday - Can't believe it!!
> 
> My ultrasound is today!!  I am actually going to shower/get ready now (but of course had to stop in here first).  I didn't want to find out at first, Dennis (my DH) really did, and he convinced me.  It will be a surprise now instead of twenty or so weeks from now.  Midwife said he could find out and they didn't have to tell me, but I vetoed that - no way can he know and I not know.  This way I can do some planning and sewing : I'll be sure to keep you all posted


I can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl!!! Make sure you share those ultrasound pics!!



pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


You need a couple of these  
I hope your day gets a little better today.



mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs



HAPPY BIRTHDAY  EMILY AND SAMANTHA!!!!


----------



## Jennia

Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give: 






And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.


----------



## coteau_chick

mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.



I love it!  Where did you get the fabric??  I want some.


----------



## lovesdumbo

pixeegrl said:


> OK, Abby's favorite princess is Giselle so she just had to have the curtain dress from the movie. It's an altered pattern...I'm not at home so I can't remember which one but I think it turned out cute. It still needs the pink flowers. I will see her this weekend and hopefully add some action shots. All she talks about is the Blue dress Ms. Lissa is making for her. I think she has begun thinking every time we see them she gets a new dress! The eyelet is my favorite part. Her mom wanted a lightweight cotton and something washable since she is only 2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is great!  She is going to LOVE that!



Jennia said:


> Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.


Love the skirt and the autograph books!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

OK, quick question!  I am working on my FIRST ever applique.  Do I need to use stabilizer to applique on blue jeans?


----------



## littlepeppers

Jennia said:


> Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.



About how much does it cost to bind the books?


----------



## ibesue

twob4him said:


> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....



Love the story book dress!  The colors are GREAT!  And so is the Ariel top!  I love getting fabric in the mail.  I have some coming this week!  I hate NOT being able to go to the store to buy, but apparently this was nowhere to be found.  I drove all over looking for it!  Just because I didn't want to pay $5 for shipping.  



karamat said:


> I've had such a productive week sewing.  And I finally made my first pair of Easy Fit Pants... can't wait to make more of these!!
> 
> CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork Twirl Skirt (Thanks JHAM for the tip about cranking up the tension to ruffle... worked like a charm!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers to go under the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC's Patchwork Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puppy had to stand in for the pictures - my model won't keep the hat on for longer than 2 seconds.)
> 
> A pin - maybe to attach to the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - my DD started sleeping with a pillow this weekend, so I made a pillowcase for her little pillow.  It looks so cute on her little bed.



Its all so cute!!  I love classic minnie sets!



emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.



Very cute!



teresajoy said:


> No, can you believe it!!! I just love the way they look too!!! Maybe that will be my goal, to make one before our next Disney trip!



We can walk you through a patch work skirt!



littlepeppers said:


> Well we booked it.  Sept 29th - Oct 6th.
> 
> Now that I have fallen in love w/ this thread, I need to get sewing.  My head is about to explode w/ all of the ideas that I have, but I do not have the technical skill to pull them off.  I'm taking lessons still.
> 
> OMG, I've got to get off of the computer & get to sewing.



Woo Hooo the hard part is actually deciding which outfits to make!  But changing clothes 3 times a day is okay too!



frannn said:


> I've seen multipacks of the mini-spools at the dollar store, and black and white thread at Walmart.  Is the dollar store thread ok (since its inexpensive and comes in different colors)?  I'm not embroidering, just sewing.



I also buy at Joanns when its 50% off.  I do not buy cheap thread.  Lint in the bobbin case is a PITA!  



sweetstitches said:


> I have those applique scissors you linked to and I love them.  I also have a pair of lace cutting scissors that have the same blade, but are teeny tiny.



Ohh, I need the tiny ones too!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so sorry for the loss for the barnard family.  Prayers being said.  I saw a man in uniform at Sam's club and I wondered if it is ok to go up to strangers and say thanks for your service to keep me free?



I always wonder if I should do that or not too!



jessica52877 said:


> HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!
> 
> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!



I have heard that the RC cruises are the best for the money.  So back to your machine... why is it the brown thread?? 



KARAJ said:


> As for the saying thank you, I know when people say it to my husband, he usually just says thank you to them, but when I have talked to him about people stopping us he has said that it actually makes him feel good. He really does appreciate it especially because we have been stationed in areas where he has been protested, well the Army was protested, and that really stinks . Korea and a Recruiting Battalion were the worst. But to answer your question if you felt like you wanted to I would definatly say it!! Heck maybe that soldiers (or sailor, Marine, or Airman's) day would be a little bit better.



I know just after my son in law got out of boot camp, we were in a town about 30 miles away.  He HAD to be in full uniform and a man walked up to him and pointed at him and yelled YOU.  OMGosh, I thought Tim was going to pass out!  They guy then said, I have to shake your hand and thank you.  That was the first time it happened and he sure did not know what to think.  Now they live in San Diego and everyone seems to wear a uniform!  But only on base & to & from base!



pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.



  I hope your day gets better.  I don' know about the camping trip.  I am sorry.



mommyof3princess said:


> holding hands
> 
> Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.



Happy Birthday Emily & Samantha!!!  And how sweet that she loves what you make for her!!  I love the outfits!



pixeegrl said:


> OK, Abby's favorite princess is Giselle so she just had to have the curtain dress from the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/QUOTE
> 
> So pretty, I think it is just what her mom is looking for!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jennia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great skirt!!  And I need to learn to make the autograph books, its really cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## aksunshine

disneylovinfamily said:


> my daisy troop was in a memorial day parade yeaterday, they looked so cute and did great!  The truck pulling our "float" broke down half way through  so the girls had to run about 2 blocks to catch up with the parade.  At least it was memorable!  They did so great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roseanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell and Roseanna





livndisney said:


> I guess I did not get a good one of her dress. It was my 1 hour applique. I did Minnie Leia.


Hi! Roseanna is so cute! I showed Isabelle, she says HI! She is also a Daisy!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Thanks Alicia!  I will tell her that Isabelle says hi.  Roseanna loves being a Daisy.


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> Must be a your fear of ruffling! Push past it Teresa the girls NEED Patchwork twirls!!
> The strip method really helps the cutting and sewing parts!



Yep, I think that's it!!! Ok, have I bookmarked that strip method??? 



littlepeppers said:


> I need a jumper pattern w/ that patchwork & twirling effect.  I have a skinny, little DD.  I don't think a skirt would stay up.  Love the cute blooomers too.



I was going to recommend CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern and us a patchwork skirt on it too. 




frannn said:


> I've seen multipacks of the mini-spools at the dollar store, and black and white thread at Walmart.  Is the dollar store thread ok (since its inexpensive and comes in different colors)?  I'm not embroidering, just sewing.



No, don't buy cheap thread! It isn't worth! It will cause you more stress and it  leaves a horrible amount of lint in your machine. I don't use anything real expensive, just the Coats and Clark usually. Just stay away from the really cheap stuff. 





jessica52877 said:


> HELP! I know I am off topic a bit so keep in on topic. My stupid sewing machine won't sew. I have no idea what it's deal is! I am so mad right now! It has to do with the brown thread though!
> 
> Now, off topic. I need some help planning a trip to either NYC. Or a CHEAP cruise! Has anyone ever sailed anyone besides disney? We have always done disney. I actually think Dallas would prefer Royal Carribbean but I am not sure what I would think of it. Feel free to PM me! This would be a summer trip June 13th so I am looking at sky high rates everywhere of course!



Ok, my sister is beating me to all my comments today!! I was going to say that you were going for Sawyer's birthday too! But, instead I'll say you are going for the day-after-Corey's-birthday instead! 



KARAJ said:


> Just a cute thing.. While I was sick this weekend my husband dressed our 3yo DD and I woke up kinda hazy and saw her in these capris I did not recognize until she turned around and I saw the embroidery on the pocket and realized they were are 10 month olds pants. I told him, went back to bed, and then woke up a few hours later she was still in them!! I asked him about it and he said what?? They fit as capri's  I hate that my 3 and a half year old fits in 12 month waists!!



That is cute!!! Did they look good as capris? You should let her wear them! 



Adi12982 said:


> I will be 20 weeks on Thursday - Can't believe it!!
> 
> My ultrasound is today!!  I am actually going to shower/get ready now (but of course had to stop in here first).  I didn't want to find out at first, Dennis (my DH) really did, and he convinced me.  It will be a surprise now instead of twenty or so weeks from now.  Midwife said he could find out and they didn't have to tell me, but I vetoed that - no way can he know and I not know.  This way I can do some planning and sewing   I'll be sure to keep you all posted



I can't wait to find out how it went!!! 



pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


 I'm sorry. Would it make you feel any better to know it's Tuesday and not Monday? That means you have a shorter week ahead of you. 

I'm sorry about the camping trip. Do you have the trip the same time every year? Maybe they thought you knew? I can imagine how hurt you are, I would be too. 




mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> :



Oh, how absolutely adorable!!!! 



pixeegrl said:


> OK, Abby's favorite princess is Giselle so she just had to have the curtain dress from the movie. It's an altered pattern...I'm not at home so I can't remember which one but I think it turned out cute. It still needs the pink flowers. I will see her this weekend and hopefully add some action shots. All she talks about is the Blue dress Ms. Lissa is making for her. I think she has begun thinking every time we see them she gets a new dress! The eyelet is my favorite part. Her mom wanted a lightweight cotton and something washable since she is only 2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is very pretty!!! I love seeing Giselle dresses!!! I hope we get to see it modeled soon!

I need to make Lydia another Giselle dress. The one I made her last year just isn't going to fit her anymore! She cried when I told her we were giving the dress to Tessa! I promised to make her a new one though. She wore it the day we got Corey's pics done at the GF this year, and I wish I would have had the photographer get some of her too! She looked so pretty! 



Jennia said:


> Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.


The skirt and autograph books look fabulous!!!


ibesue said:


> 1.)Love the story book dress!  The colors are GREAT!  And so is the Ariel top!  I love getting fabric in the mail.  I have some coming this week!  I hate NOT being able to go to the store to buy, but apparently this was nowhere to be found.  I drove all over looking for it!  Just because I didn't want to pay $5 for shipping.
> 
> 2.)We can walk you through a patch work skirt!



1.)Isn't it funny how we will spend more in gas to avoid paying the shipping charges!! 

2.)You may regret saying that!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

I've got to get off the computer & get my son from school, but I can't get this dress off my brain.

I've seen several of these ruffel back princess dresses.  It reminds me of a wedding dress that has been busseled.

Where can I get that pattern?


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> I've got to get off the computer & get my son from school, but I can't get this dress off my brain.
> 
> I've seen several of these ruffel back princess dresses.  It reminds me of a wedding dress that has been busseled.
> 
> Where can I get that pattern?




Are you talking about the Feliz? Cathy posted one a few days ago. There are a few different places to order them. Someone posted a link to a group buy awhile back and I think Minniegirl knows where to get them cheaper, you could PM her.


----------



## snubie

pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.



Hugs to you.



mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs



Happy Birthday to your twins.
Would you mind if I CASE the tops?  DD's 4th birthday is coming up and I love the cupcake with 4 candles.



pixeegrl said:


> OK, Abby's favorite princess is Giselle so she just had to have the curtain dress from the movie. It's an altered pattern...I'm not at home so I can't remember which one but I think it turned out cute. It still needs the pink flowers. I will see her this weekend and hopefully add some action shots. All she talks about is the Blue dress Ms. Lissa is making for her. I think she has begun thinking every time we see them she gets a new dress! The eyelet is my favorite part. Her mom wanted a lightweight cotton and something washable since she is only 2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is beautiful!


----------



## Adi12982

I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . . 

Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg. 

Front view of Baby's Face: 











Profile View: 











And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident): 





So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy


----------



## jeniamt

disneylovinfamily said:


> We had a similar experience with Alice.  We met her in Epcot and she just wa taken with DS and he loved her   Then we ate at 1900 for breakfast 2 days later and she remebered us and Russell's name and sat on teh floor and played with him for a good 10 minutes and came back to the table 2 more times.  It was one of my best memories.  Russell hugged her and gave her baby kisses.  SO sweet!



That photo is adorable!  What a wonderful memory!



twob4him said:


> Arrggg....I am 10 pages behind due to computer failure!
> 
> I did however get to sew a little this weekend! Yaaa! I finished two more things for Disney. I made my version of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book panel dress. I used Carla's Simply Sweet halter dress. I lengthened the bodice about 2 inches and made the skirt about 10 inches. I cut out the book panels which were also 10 inches. I  pinned the panels and stitched the top and bottom. Then satin stitched both sides of the panels onto the skirt fabric. Then I made the rest of the dress normally! It was quite easy!
> 
> Here are the panels as I was adding them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made an Ariel top for my older daughter...she's going to wear it with capris or leggins. I simply cut two pieces of fabric, stitched the top and bottom. Turned it right-side out. Stitched the side. And shirred the top and added the ties last. Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...I ordered a set of quilting fabric from Wondermommy on Etsy...she was so quick and packaged everything so sweetly...here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am going to try to catch up on here....hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day Weekend!!!!



DD3 saw these and said, "mommy make me that... and that one... and that one... and..."  You get the point!

And the freaky part... in all the ETSY world... I order the same pack of fabric and just received it in the mail today!!!  I also bought the Vida and Feliz patterns from the seller.  The fabric is so beautiful I can't stop touching it.


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> I've got to get off the computer & get my son from school, but I can't get this dress off my brain.
> 
> I've seen several of these ruffel back princess dresses.  It reminds me of a wedding dress that has been busseled.
> 
> Where can I get that pattern?





Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy




Oh ADI!!!! You are going to have so much FUN sewing for your little princess!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> Profile View:



CONGRATS on the baby princess!


----------



## twob4him

*Thank you to everyone for your very sweet comments!!!! *



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the patchwork twirl.  Did you just make up the pattern or follow YCMT?  It is just great.  I love how you put the panels together first.
> Very very cute.


I used Carla's "Simply Sweet" Dress from YCMT.com. There are so many versions...but I chose the halter top, long ties, natural waist and cuff hem!!! 



mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.



Happy Birthday girls!!! The big "five"!!!!
Love the matching dresses and that fabric is so cute!!! Great job!!



littlepeppers said:


> I've got to get off the computer & get my son from school, but I can't get this dress off my brain.
> 
> I've seen several of these ruffel back princess dresses.  It reminds me of a wedding dress that has been busseled.
> 
> Where can I get that pattern?


I love ruffle dresses too. I made this one recently (as Teresa mentioned!) .....




using the Feliz pattern...see post below!!!



jeniamt said:


> That photo is adorable!  What a wonderful memory!
> 
> 
> 
> DD3 saw these and said, "mommy make me that... and that one... and that one... and..."  You get the point!
> 
> And the freaky part... in all the ETSY world... I order the same pack of fabric and just received it in the mail today!!!  I also bought the Vida and Feliz patterns from the seller.  The fabric is so beautiful I can't stop touching it.



Awww, that's how my girls are too...mommy can you make me this or that...hahaha

Yes, I ordered both of those patterns and the fabric from Wondermommy! Great minds think alike!! I have no plans for the fabric yet but I do like to touch it...top quality quilting fabric makes me go weak in the knees!!! 

Look I even took a pic of the patterns...












So what are you going to be doing with your fabric?????


----------



## revrob

BayouMouseketeer said:


> OK, quick question!  I am working on my FIRST ever applique.  Do I need to use stabilizer to applique on blue jeans?



YES!  I always use stabilizer on everything that I applique.  It really makes the stitching smoother.



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



SO excited for you, ADI!  Get to sewing, girl!


----------



## emcreative

Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!



And...my big news...


OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!

We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!

Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days! 

So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!


First Nicole gets a new baby Hannah, then Adi finds out her angel is a girl and now you get to finally have Ferb as yours forever.  There is so much love going around I might have to start dancing.


----------



## bear_mom

Now that I have joined the 21st century, how do you find your group on Facebook?

Thanks!


----------



## bear_mom

Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy





emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!




Congrats to both of you and your families!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!




This is WONDERFUL news!!!!  I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

WOW.....I can't seem to keep up lately.  LOL.  I have had a really bad headache for most of the long weekend.  Almost to the point of a migraine.  I hope to catch up soon!!!!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



Congrats  on the expanded family and I can not wait to see the pics.

Any news on Phineus??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



CONGRATS


----------



## bclydia

Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



That is wonderful news!! Congratulations!  So glad to hear all is well!



emcreative said:


> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!



Such good news!! That is so exciting! Can't wait for pics!

Who was looking for snoopy fabric for a quilt?  I was putting my fabric on boards (I have finally started. Nae Nae's room was inspiring!) and I discovered a scrap of snoopy comic book fabric.  I'd be happy to send it off!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:


Wow, a girl that is wonderful.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ibesue said:


> What kind of scissors are you using?  I use some really odd looking things but they get right next to the fabric I am triming!
> Here are the scissors I use
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp02236.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP



I got mine from Ebay for over half the price. I think they were only about $12. They even came in the metal tin. I had seen them in the Sewing Machine store for about $30. I love them. They cut great.


----------



## tricia

mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs



Happy Birthday Girls




pixeegrl said:


> [/IMG]



Very Pretty, I am with you in that I love the eyelet.



Jennia said:


> Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.



Great skirt, and awesome autograph books.  Love the specific pages for the characters.



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:




Awesome, better start sewing little dresses.



emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



Congratulations.  Won;t be long now.


----------



## pixiefrnd

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT AND HUGS IT DOES REALLY HELP.  I ENDED UP BUYING FABRIC AND CHOCOLATE PRETZELS.  MY DAY HAS GOTTEN A LITTLE BETTER.  NOW IF I COULD JUST GET SOME SEWING DONE.  

TERESA, YOU MADE ME LAUGH WHEN YOU SAID IT WAS TUESDAY NOT MONDAY, I WASN'T EVEN THINKING.  You asked about our camping trip, yes we go at the same time every year with the same people we go as a group to get the group rate so one person handles the reservations, she got enough sites but what she got cannot handle my camper or my cousins. When I called her she said well that's all there is. I never understood why we don't get the same sites year after year, it's just very frustrating.


THANKS AGAIN, MAYBE I WILL GET SOMETHING DONE ONCE DH IS HOME.


----------



## disneymomof1

Congratulations to Adi for a sweet baby girl.     
Welcome to the world Baby Hannah!! Best Wishes Nicole !!!

Cathy-- LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the storybook panel dress, it is absolutely to die for, it may be my most favoritest outfit ever posted, the colors are so great together.  I love the hem fabric, where is it from?

Yesterday I worked on a wrap top dress, I was hoping to finish in one day but sadly that is not the case.  I am hoping after I finish to learn how to post pictures.  I have yet to learn how to load pics from my camera to computer.  I am one of those old school gals who takes her memory card to Wally World and stands there for a few minutes trying to understand the directions.  A rocket scientist I will never be !!!! 

I also like to post once in a while to see my ticker and daydream about WDW.  Hope everyone had a great holiday.

How is T-beri doing?  Haven't seen her post in a while, hope all is well.


----------



## jessica52877

I don't use stablizer on jeans but it doesn't hurt to use it. It was the first thing I made and I just didn't for some reason so I still don't!

To find us on FACEBOOK type in disboutiquers under groups and we should pop up! Then ask to be all our friends! I am sure I am missing some dis friends on there. I think I'll go through the list again soon!


----------



## jessica52877

We have another BIG GIVE up! 

This one is a quickie! They leave June 18th! So I set the ship date as June 9th. TWO weeks from today! I am hoping they can atleast get a few things!

The wish child is Alexis and she has a little brother, Trent. They are both adorable and the whole family LOVES disney!

Here is their pre trip report!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31546801#post31546801

And a link to the big give board!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68054&threadid=626816&page=1#4587230


----------



## MouseTriper

Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:


 *CONGRATULATIONS to you and your soon to be little sweetie!!!
*


----------



## jeniamt

twob4him said:


> Awww, that's how my girls are too...mommy can you make me this or that...hahaha
> 
> Yes, I ordered both of those patterns and the fabric from Wondermommy! Great minds think alike!! I have no plans for the fabric yet but I do like to touch it...top quality quilting fabric makes me go weak in the knees!!!
> 
> Look I even took a pic of the patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you going to be doing with your fabric?????




Brilliant "like" minds think alike  

Not sure yet either.  I think I will make a bag for myself out of some of it.   Something like this:

http://tinyhappy.typepad.com/tiny_happy/2006/06/shoulder_bag_tu.html

Wouldn't it be great for a tunic?  Too bad I don't have enough for my size.


----------



## ireland_nicole

pixiefrnd said:


> Ok, here is how my weekend was.  First I have been sick since we got back from WDW, feeling better but not great.  I decided to invite my Mom and sister to my house yesterday to have lunch with me and the kids, (they live about an hour away) my Dad had something to do and my DH had to work. So they said yes, I got DH out the door to work and I started baking and cooking before they arrived so we would have a nice lunch together.  Well my Mom decided to bring snacks and pizza dip with her (even though she knew I was making lunch)  so of course everyone ate it and then they didn't want lunch  .  And they only stayed for 3 hours, I was really bummed and frustrated. My family ended up eating what I had made for dinner but that just so totally wasn't the intention of the day.
> 
> On to today, kids didn't want to get up of course and it's raining here today which makes it that much worse.  Finally get out the door to take my oldest to school, get there and we were waiting longer than usual. (her aide meets us at the door in the am and takes her in) so than I see someone standing in the lobby that could be a sub. but not sure and I don't know her.  I make everyone get out of the car and walk in, she says oh I  guess I am her sub for the day, she had no ID on so I walked in the office and they said yes she is and she starts to walk away with my child before I even get to ask her anything.  I have tried to make my point clear about people I don't know coming to get my child in the A.M. but it still happens and the girls in the office know me and just say, oh she'll be fine. Doesn't make it any easier. Guess I should say my DD 12 is severyly autistic and non-verbal.
> 
> And now I have to explain to my kids that we won't be camping with my family this year cause no one had the courtesy to call and see if we were still going, even though we have been going for the last 4 years and there is no spots left for us to use.  I almost get the feeling like they don't want us there but could just be me.  So I really just wanna cry today.
> 
> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


Oh, honey; I would have been upset too.  It's hard enough, and our kids are vulnerable enough, without stuff like that happening.  I'm so sorry you had such a lousy day.  I second buying fabric or chocolate!



mommyof3princess said:


> Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmie taking a pic of me taking a pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I am so sorry for being mia. I have been sewing alot. I hope I can get caught up soon. I wanted to thank everyone who helped with my search for cupcake fabric. I think their outfits cam out so cute. Sammie hugged me and said I just love when you make us stuffs. I melted. Thank you for letting me share have a great day all.


So, so cute!  I love the cupcake outfits!


Jennia said:


> Here is the skirt I finished for Emma's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the three autograph books (people at FedEx/Kinko's messed up on the binding on the first one-should be on the side, they put it on the top, but at least they didn't charge me for it. . .). I also took photos of a few of the pages, I used Penny's from the Creative Disigns board.



Love these!  I never thought of making the autograph books, hmmm.  Love the skirt!


----------



## t-beri

I'm here!!!  Just lurking lately.  But I'm back.  For now. I have been so busy getting ready for this kiddo!!!   

NICOLE!!!! Congratulations!!  How exciting!  I'm so happy for you. 

Adi's having a baby girl too...boy I would LOVE it if this little bean was another little princess.  The boys(dada and brother) would go nuts but I'd be happy as a clam

Baby is doing well. Has been head down for about 4 weeks now.  I'm seeing my midwife every week.  The only concern right now is my iron level.  They have me starting supplements but I haven't gone to get them yet and I should have started them over the weekend. 

I do have pics to share of Lily's Sophie Tunic.  But they are on my MIL's computer.  I will get them.  I am going there for a marathon sewing session tomorrow, we are working on my diaper stash!!!  WOO HOO!!! Of course I have never sewn a diaper and the pattern instructions are so vague- but hopefully we'll figure it out. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Definitely send me some disboutique sewing vibes!! I have a LOT to sew.  

Now to find time to go backwards and catch up..


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> 
> Profile View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



Woohoo!!



emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!


I'm so excited for you!!


MouseTriper said:


> WOW.....I can't seem to keep up lately.  LOL.  I have had a really bad headache for most of the long weekend.  Almost to the point of a migraine.  I hope to catch up soon!!!!



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes for the twins. 

I had even found cupcake socks in the bargin bin at joann. That is where I got the fabric from. I bought the fabric for the tops in the store and then I found the cupcake cabric on joann.com and I was able to use my 40%off coupon. They turned out cut I fell in love with the fabric for the top because it reminded me of sprinkles. I put it back twice but ended up leaving without it. But I went back for it two days later because I didn't want to miss out on it.  I know you all know how that goes. One day your there love it don't need it leave without it a billion yards of it left you go back and there is no sign it was ever there. I hate that. 

Congradulations to the new mommys. 

Marah I am so happy for your family and Ferb. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## pixeegrl

emcreative said:


> adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> our adoption of ferb has been approved!!!!
> 
> we were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a yes!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, ferb should be legally and forever ours!  Lol and then i can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## BayouMouseketeer

Adi, CONGRATS on your Princess!  

Em, how exciting that you are that much closer to having Ferb forever!  Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:

A princess corset top that laces up the back-





and the back:





And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle





even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Not sewing related at all.

DS had a full Thomas train table and tons of track.  41 train engines and cars and just a bunch of stuff.  I had spoken to him about selling it since he doesn't play with it anymore and he agreed.

I neat man came with 1 yr old son.  From S. Fla and just bought it.  No haggling, handed over cash and is happy.  DS is thrilled and I handed him the money!  

We now will have a lot of bategeun in our house once we get to the city.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Adi12982 said:


> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy


Congratulations!!!



emcreative said:


> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!


How wonderful!!!!!!!




ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...


Cute top.  LOVE the Nemo outfits!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

The Nemo set is SO cute.  I really like the way the top in the top picture is made with the corset tie in the back.  Great work!

(and thanks everyone again for the congrats, we're so so so excited here.  I even called my daughter in New Mexico and told her!)


----------



## mirandag819

ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...



So cute! Is that the YCMT pattern for the princess corset? How difficult was it? I don't know if I am brace enough to try it, but yours looks fantastic!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Love all the new cuteness!!!! outfits, babies!! the list goes on and on!!

I was wondering if anyone knew of any really cool fabric stores between PHilly and Greenville, SC??????

Thanks, Wendy

PS - I cant wait to see Ferb!!!!!! I dont know if I can switch names though -Ferb is so cute!! lol


----------



## karamat

Thanks for all the sweet comments on DD's Disney outfits!!  I'm having so much fun.  And a BIG THANKS to everyone that shares their great creations - I'm sure you can tell I got lots of inspiration from previous items posted here.



tricia said:


> Great stuff.  I just bought the bucket hat.  Is it difficult?


The hat is not difficult at all!  I love paper-piecing (used to do a lot of it for quilting) - gives you nice, even, stiching lines!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Adorable!  I want to make myself a hat.  I have a pattern I am just scared. to try it.


Just jump in and try it - you'll be happy with the results!  It really looks so cute on DD - when she'll keep it on long enough to catch a quick glance 


Sew Mama Sew is hosting a Blog Giveaway Day tomorrow.  Check out my blog to enter my giveaway (don't know what I'm giving away yet, but it will be something hand-made).
http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/

And check out Sew Mama Sew for a complete list of participating blogs: 
http://www.sewmamasew.com/blog2/


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...



Really love the nemo outfits.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.




Sorry so yellow.












And up close of the ribbon.


----------



## Jennia

lovesdumbo said:


> Love the skirt and the autograph books!



Thanks!



littlepeppers said:


> About how much does it cost to bind the books?



It was 9, but she didn't charge me at all for the one book or for the plastic covers, so I'm not really sure what it *should* cost. 



ibesue said:


> Great skirt!!  And I need to learn to make the autograph books, its really cute!



Thank you. 



teresajoy said:


> The skirt and autograph books look fabulous!!!



Thanks, I went through two scrapbooking glue sticks on these lol!



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy




*HOORAY ON THE BABY GIRL!!!!*

I won't lie, I was so excited when I saw we were having a girl.  You're going to have SO much fun sewing, buying dolls, getting everything frilly. . .



emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



YAY!! This is like the day of good news lol! I can hardly wait to see photos of little Ferb! 



tricia said:


> Great skirt, and awesome autograph books.  Love the specific pages for the characters.



Thanks, it was hard for me to limit how many I used lol. I also included three "blank" pages. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Love these!  I never thought of making the autograph books, hmmm.  Love the skirt!



Thank you! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...



Oooh, gorgeous, and love the material combination for the first outfit!


----------



## ibesue

teresajoy said:


> 1.)Isn't it funny how we will spend more in gas to avoid paying the shipping charges!!
> 
> 2.)You may regret saying that!!!



Yup, used at least a half of a tank of gas running around and in my Pathfinder that is not cheap, all because I didn't want to pay shipping!   Oh, and I could have called the stores.....

And I would be happy to help you with a twirl skirt!!  I have done many of them!



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



OMGOODNESS, another girl!!!!  I love girls.. I had 3 and now have 6 grandgirls!



emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!



WOOOO HOOOOO  That is such exciting news!!!!  I can't wait to see his little face!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I got mine from Ebay for over half the price. I think they were only about $12. They even came in the metal tin. I had seen them in the Sewing Machine store for about $30. I love them. They cut great.



I got mine at Joanns with 50% coupons!



jessica52877 said:


> I don't use stablizer on jeans but it doesn't hurt to use it. It was the first thing I made and I just didn't for some reason so I still don't!
> 
> To find us on FACEBOOK type in disboutiquers under groups and we should pop up! Then ask to be all our friends! I am sure I am missing some dis friends on there. I think I'll go through the list again soon!



Thanks, I also didn't know how to add everyone.  I went and joined the group, but what do I do now?



jessica52877 said:


> We have another BIG GIVE up!
> 
> This one is a quickie! They leave June 18th! So I set the ship date as June 9th. TWO weeks from today! I am hoping they can atleast get a few things!
> 
> The wish child is Alexis and she has a little brother, Trent. They are both adorable and the whole family LOVES disney!
> 
> Here is their pre trip report!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31546801#post31546801
> 
> And a link to the big give board!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68054&threadid=626816&page=1#4587230



Oh, I like quick turn around ones!  If I have lots of time, I will miss the deadline!  



t-beri said:


> I'm here!!!  Just lurking lately.  But I'm back.  For now. I have been so busy getting ready for this kiddo!!!
> 
> NICOLE!!!! Congratulations!!  How exciting!  I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Adi's having a baby girl too...boy I would LOVE it if this little bean was another little princess.  The boys(dada and brother) would go nuts but I'd be happy as a clam
> 
> Baby is doing well. Has been head down for about 4 weeks now.  I'm seeing my midwife every week.  The only concern right now is my iron level.  They have me starting supplements but I haven't gone to get them yet and I should have started them over the weekend.
> 
> I do have pics to share of Lily's Sophie Tunic.  But they are on my MIL's computer.  I will get them.  I am going there for a marathon sewing session tomorrow, we are working on my diaper stash!!!  WOO HOO!!! Of course I have never sewn a diaper and the pattern instructions are so vague- but hopefully we'll figure it out. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Definitely send me some disboutique sewing vibes!! I have a LOT to sew.
> 
> Now to find time to go backwards and catch up..



Good to see you and see that you are doing well!  I still have all my stuff ready to make some clothe diapers for DGD and still haven't done them.  I even got the fancy snap pliers!



ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...


So cute!!!  I love matching sets too!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Adi12982 said:


> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



Congratulations   Baby girls are so sweet!  Well... so are baby boys.  This thread has me getting baby fever 



emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



WOW!!!  I will pray the rest of your adoption goes smooth and your little Ferb is legally yours in a month.  I love hearing about other families joined by adoption.  We can not wait to see pictures of your little guy.


----------



## tricia

lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up close of the ribbon.



Very Cute.  Question.  When you add ribbon like that how do you affix it to the fabric?


Also, you guys have to get a Big Give going with a further out shipping date.  I just figure I am finally in for the next one, and you have a quick one like this.  I need at least 2 weeks shipping to ensure it gets there from Canada, and I don't think I have time in the next week.  OK, so if you get one that is at least 5 weeks out and the kids like something that I feel I can make I am in.  I expect you guys to hold me to that.


----------



## abc123mom

Nursery Rhyme Fabric

I found the blue fabric with the nursery rhyme characters on it clearanced  at our Wal-Mart before it closed the fabric department   I remember awhile back seeing several cute outfits made using this fabric.  After nearly an hour searching old threads  ...I GIVE UP!  If anyone would be willing to repost their pictures or direct me to the old pictures I would REALLY appreciate it.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

abc123mom said:


> Nursery Rhyme Fabric
> 
> I found the blue fabric with the nursery rhyme characters on it clearanced  at our Wal-Mart before it closed the fabric department   I remember awhile back seeing several cute outfits made using this fabric.  After nearly an hour searching old threads  ...I GIVE UP!  If anyone would be willing to repost their pictures or direct me to the old pictures I would REALLY appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!!


Seeing this fabric mentioned reminded me to tell you guys that I found a version of this with a green background. In case someone was interested in this fabric for a boy.


----------



## jeniamt

lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up close of the ribbon.



oohh, so cute!  Where did the ribbon come from?  I must have missed that post!


----------



## disneymommieof2

jeniamt said:


> oohh, so cute!  Where did the ribbon come from?  I must have missed that post!


The ribbon was being clearanced at michaels for $1


----------



## jeniamt

Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....  






And here is Mickey:


----------



## jeniamt

disneymommieof2 said:


> The ribbon was being clearanced at michaels for $1



WHAT?  Darn, I wonder if my Michaels might still have some?  Might have to stop by there tomorrow.  THANKS!


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


 Thank you, I am!!!  Yeah.



ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...


Those are really cute!!!! Oh and I think hosting a party for 30 is PRETTY productive!!!!  (smiles)



emcreative said:


> (and thanks everyone again for the congrats, we're so so so excited here.  I even called my daughter in New Mexico and told her!)


Awwww how is your DD doing?  Any news on when she will be home?


----------



## kc10family

How Fabulous!
I need
how did you????
I want
WOW!!
who does...
did you see?
And then I saw more!
OMG!!
I love this stuff!
Can you....
I uuuummmmm


DID I SAY WOW!




I did see someone who made pillowcases, I made some a few years back for some fellow DISers and they are just so fun.


----------



## kc10family

who makes the pettiskirts?

Tom are you the "one guy"? I bet it is you.. long time no chat.

Who made the pirate girl outifts?


Did I say 


You are all so Fabulous!!!!


----------



## kc10family

alright you have sucked me in!

that is it! 
You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)

Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!

I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.

Anyone?


----------



## jeniamt

kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!
> 
> that is it!
> You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)
> 
> Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!
> 
> I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.
> 
> Anyone?



Consider yourself warned... this is a very addictive group, get out now while you still can!   


I have the cheapy Singer Serger from Walmart.  Works fine for what I need.  Although, it doesn't do so great when I want to attach something gathered to something else (like a ruffled hem to a skirt or the gathered skirt to the bodice of a dress).  Guess the layers are too thick to run through the serger.  

I'm telling you though, forget about this place... you'll regret it if you don't when you are sleep deprived and your laundry is piled to the ceiling.  I'm on the East Coast so its after 1am for me and I'm still up trying to catch up with the 30 so pages I missed over the weekend while I was at the beach. 

If you decide to stay       WELCOME


----------



## ibesue

karamat said:


> Sew Mama Sew is hosting a Blog Giveaway Day tomorrow.  Check out my blog to enter my giveaway (don't know what I'm giving away yet, but it will be something hand-made).
> http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/
> 
> And check out Sew Mama Sew for a complete list of participating blogs:
> http://www.sewmamasew.com/blog2/



I love your blog!!  I so want to start one, but I think I would be the only reading it!  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.



So cute!  I forgot to go check it out at michaels.  



jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mickey:



Can you put a little grosgrain ribbon on Minnie?  Maybe even the 1/8" size??  I see the difference!

Oh and I can't remember if I said Happy Birthday to your oldest???  Did you have a party or was the trip for the birthday celebration?



kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!
> 
> that is it!
> You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)
> 
> Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!
> 
> I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.
> 
> Anyone?



  Another one bites the dust!!!    Welcome!!  And yes, you will wake up in the middle of the night and think of another perfect project for your upcoming visit to the World!!!  Or you will decide the night before a party that your DC can't possibly go without matching outfits, or buy the newest CarlaC pattern or HeatherSue embroidery design!!!

I have a middle priced serger, its a huskylock.  I WANT and NEED a Babylock with auto threading and can do a coverstitch.  I didn't realize I needed that until this week.  I am "chatting" with DH about how I really need this.


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


>


I LOVE the mickey panels. I NEED some of that! So adorable!!!
I just bought some bambi panels to do something similar.
I am jealous of your shirring skills. I thought I had it, but I don't. 



sweetstitches said:


> That turned out really cute!  I do like the topstitching.  Okay, here's my confession for the day.  My serger does the coverstitch also.  I have an Elna 925 that I've had for (well, lets just say a really long time) and I haven't used the coverstitch yet.
> 
> I don't know why I'm afraid of it.  I have not problem setting it for other stitches.


I didn't really know what I'd use the coverstitch for.. THen I saw all the things that the shop owner made using it, and I had to have it. I am using it to hem dresses now too. I alway used a blind hem, and now I am letting the blind hems out and using the coverhem to make the dresses longer. I take up one of those huge 4 inch hems on dresses so she can wear them a long time. You know you want to try it. 



ibesue said:


> What kind of scissors are you using?  I use some really odd looking things but they get right next to the fabric I am triming!
> Here are the scissors I use
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp02236.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP


I love those scissors. If you wait until they are on sale you can get them at Joann for 10 dollars. I wish I had gotten 2 of them. I love them. I need one for at my mom's house now. hehe



disneylovinfamily said:


> We had a similar experience with Alice.  We met her in Epcot and she just wa taken with DS and he loved her   Then we ate at 1900 for breakfast 2 days later and she remebered us and Russell's name and sat on teh floor and played with him for a good 10 minutes and came back to the table 2 more times.  It was one of my best memories.  Russell hugged her and gave her baby kisses.  SO sweet!


Aww.. What a sweet picture/story!



mirandag819 said:


> If you all could spare a prayer or two.... please pray for the family of Lt. Leevi Barnard and the rest of the 30th HSB (my husband's unit), and for my sanity if you have any prayers left. Lt. Barnard was killed by an IED this week, so I know this Memorial Day has to be very hard on his family.
> 
> I've been taking it pretty rough today between it being Memorial Day and it being the first death in my husband's unit on this tour. I hadn't worried nearly as much this time as I did on his last two tours since things had calmed down a lot in Iraq, but this weeks events have put me right back to being worried none stop.
> 
> I am so thankful that my husband is okay, and we were lucky to get to see him on the webcam today, but my heart aches for the Barnard family.
> 
> I think I will go work on some princess appliques to distract myself.


Just wanted you to know that I have been praying for your family. Thank you for all the sacrifices you make for your hubby to be there for all of us.



princessmom29 said:


> I have learned:
> 1. DO NOT pull on the fabric as you trim it.
> 2. ALWAYS put heat and bond on the back of the applique fabric, wether you use it to actually stick down the fabric or not.
> 3. trim threads as you go.
> I realize these are no great revelation to anyone, but I think after figuring this stuff out I can actually consistently turn out something useable!
> And just because I thought it was cute, here's a snapshot from play day after DD's K4 graduation:


I have started to use wonder under for machine applique too. I have too many problems with the fabric shredding or the satin stitch not being wide enough on designs that I buy. That is why I like to make my own, but sometimes when something is cheap I just go for it. Your applique looks perfect.... It will be an addiction now. I hardly ever just embroidery something. I am hooked on applique!



emcreative said:


>


That is so cute! You did a great job.



revrob said:


> I had a great sewing shopping experience today!  Hancock's had their notions on sale 50% off.  I needed a few things so I went.  I decided to take a look at the decorator fabrics because I've been wanting to cover my sewing tables.  I found some that I love that was in the "value" section, so it was $9.99.  THEN, it was 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good deal.  Then when I was in line to check out, a woman behind me gave me a 50% off coupon.  SO, I walked out of there with 12 yards of decorator fabric, 2 pedal stopper things, a package of hem tape and a new hem template (mine seemed to have grown legs and walked away!) - all for $90!  I was PSYCHED!  Considering that the fabric that I got started out for at least $20 a yard, and I ended up paying $4.50 a yard, I thought that was awesome!


I went to Hancock's on memorial day too. I got one of the pedal stay II as well. I've been wanting one of those. I am surprised they let you use the coupon on the fabric that was on sale. They never let me do that! I wanted to buy serger thread, but I am trying not to spend alot. It was $1.50 a spool. I only bought 1. My hubby was very proud. I was sad.. lol



HeatherSue said:


> I should have asked you if you had a tutorial before I bought one!  That one looks pretty good!
> 
> Yes, my dad bought it for my mom.  He still hasn't lived that one down!


I actually bought the Carolyn Keebler(I think that is her name?) tutorial that you said you have. It has alot of stuff that the Cantoo one doesn't have, but that one can really get you started. I think the one I bought was worth every penny though. I haven't looked at it in ages though. 



princessmom29 said:


> I found out through trial and MUCH error that for me the heat and bond lite makes it MUCH easier to trim the fabric right up to the stitching line and keeps the edges of the fabric from fraying. It dawned on me when I realized the my flesh toned fbric looked much cleaner on the satin stitching than anything else. It's because I was having to double it and put a piece of hat and bond between the layers. I use sulky totally stable iron on for the backing. I don't know, mabye I am just to rough on it when I am trying to trim, but it seems to work wonders for me, and so far I am not having problems with it being to bulky.


Alot of people use sticky spray instead of using the heat and bond or wonder under. I stopped using the sticky spray once I realized how much it was gunking up my machine. It is expensive too. I even bought one of those little clover mini irons to iron the wonder under properly. My iron does not fit in the hoop.hehe





tricia said:


> Made a little handbag for my cousins's daughter to go with the last dress I made her.  It is really cute.  It is the Avilo Pocket Tote pattern and I really like it, I have made many different sized bags with it now and they all look good.


Cute! Love the bees.



livndisney said:


> And just because......


You really need to post bigger pictures. I love that picture!!! WOW!!



Tanzanite said:


> wow this is a beautiful dress all the ladies here are so talented i cant sew so i pay a friend to sew for me  love the colors.


I really am beginning to think anyone can sew. Those e books on youcanmakethis.com make everything really simple. You know you want to try it. 



ibesue said:


> I will check out that thread.  The maxi thread at joanns is going away.  They have a new thread, I just hope its as good!  And I definately want your serger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your questions, I do LOVE my machine.  I don't want anyone to think that I am bragging, I really didn't think the machine would make any difference.  I grew up with a really old singer and didn't think it all the bells and whistles would make that much difference.  It sews so nicely too!  I would like to get as nice of a sewing machine without the embroidery part so I wouldn't have to take it apart all the time!  Oh, and I really like the auto threading!!!
> 
> Anyways, my siggy picture is the 6x10 hoop.  It is hard to get used to using, but once you do it is easy.  I use it all the time.  It makes a nice size for a T shirt!  For kids or adults!  Sometimes for T's I pin the T to the sticky, then turn the shirt inside out, so it stays where you want it.  I do use the floating method when I use the mega hoop.  I was only going to get the 5 x 7 hoop size, it was my DH that convinced me to do the biggest size too.  I am very happy I did!


Gutterman thread is very good thread. That is the brand they are having replace Maxi Lock. It is more expensive and you get less on the spools. 
I use their thread for sewing thread. They didn't have as many colors to choose from as Maxi Lock either. I hope they come out with more. I need at least 5 shades of pink. 2 will not suffice!
I have a nice sewing machine that doesn't do embroidery and the embroidery machine is separate. I guess I didn't realize that was a good thing. I do have hoop envy though. I have a 5 by 7 embroidery field.
I just want the BIG hoop. The Bernina hoop is huge! The Viking is big too, but the actually embroidery field is about half of the Bernina from what I have heard. The big hoop for Viking is a multiposition hoop. You have to turn the hoop half way through... so now I want the Bernina... Maybe I will win the lottery. Oh wait.. I don't buy lotto tickets. 



jessica52877 said:


> Lin is always telling me to buy more or whatever I need, BUT he doesn't like being with me and having to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a  6x10 hoop and I pretty much NEVER use it! It just seems to a pain most of the time, especially with applique. It is so big. I did use it the other day on some XL women's shirts to do Lady Tremaine but in 7 years I have probably only ever used it 4x.
> 
> I think that Claire (stitch in time) has been doing the appliques too fast lately and they have not been as nice. Just a personal opinion but I have never had a problem with her older ones and really loved the way they went together. I bought one the other day for some reason but didn't use it and doubt I ever will. Sometimes I get an itchy finger!


My DH is the same way. I can go in there, but just don't make him go with me. He'll go when I am feeling really bad just in case I need his help( I sound like an old woman!) I would use that 6 by 10 hoop so much. You need to use it for me! LOL! 
Glad that I am not the only one who is having issues with her designs. I will never use that design again. The stitches on it are just too tiny. I've used another design of hers before and the satin stitches weren't nearly as small as this last one. She didn't have tackdown stitches in there either.


jham said:


> I want one of you to win it!  Too bad we cant vote online


If you come you can vote. 
I think we might be the only 2 there making something that doesn't involve heirloom techniques... lol.. we will see.




Adi12982 said:


> I got Tigger and Eeyore from her last week and I liked them. . . I did have to do some steps over again (seems like sometimes the part where it goes over the applique fabric before doing the zigzag/satin stitch was not there, so I had to do the step before again,.  but they turned out nicely.  Personally, I am a HUGE fan of heather Sue's designs, they stitch out AMAZINGLY (best I've ever used) and wayyyy less steps than any others I have bought (Tigerhilllily, stitch on time, eBay)!


I want to buy some Heather Sue designs soon. My hubby would not be amused. He sees me make most of my own designs, so he would tell want to know why I didn't just make it myself... He did buy me the software afterall.  I think I will do it on the dl in a couple of weeks.. lol




NaeNae said:


> Whats funny about my fabric stash is I thought after my husband saw it all displayed like that that he would tell me no more fabric.  I don't think he realizes that I've already filled 300 comic boards and I need more.  We were at the lake this weekend and went into the small Walmart.  They had their fabric clearanced and I wanted some more polka dots.  I figured he would roll his eyes and say I didn't need it.  Instead he actually told me to get it.  I got 4 different colors and he asked me if I wanted anything else.  He was tired and I didn't want him to have to wait so I didn't get anything else.  Isn't he the greatest.


I love those rare days when I go fabric shopping and my DH says "Did you want to get some more?" 



minnie2 said:


> My OA is really killing my hands the past few days my knuckles are so swollen I can barely bend my fingers.  When ever I look on the net for solutions I can't find any specific for swelling in the finger joints.  UGH..  I did find that parifin is said to work.  I may beg my friend to use her parifin wax thing today after the parade.  I am just so nervous the swelling won't go down.  I can't even get my rings off and they used to be big on me.  I am far to young  to not be able to bend my fingers all the way!  UGH!


  Hope you get some relief soon.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I realized I never shared pics from Russell's 3rd birthday.  ut was an army theme so he could be like daddy:


 That looks so fun! What a cute idea for a party.




revrob said:


> I've got a few things running through my head.  I'm considering using the feliz pattern and making something with appliques or embroidery, or both.  I also am considering using Carla C's precious dress pattern and making a few modifications - adding an embroider inset on the bodice, embroidery on the sleeve cuffs, adding a big sash and adding embroidery to the back bottom ties and modifying the hemline and maybe doing an embroidery inset at the hem?  Don't know - it works in my mind, but I don't know if it will in real life.  I need to figure out fabrics so I'll know what I'm working with for the embroidery work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess the bottom line to me is this - are you happy with your hoop size?  I keep thinking I would like a larger hoop because I keep seeing these great designs now that are bigger than my 5x7.  What I can't decide is what size is going to make me happy?  IF I decide to get another machine somehow, I want to make sure that I'm going to be happy with it.  Forever.  I don't want to come back in two years and think, "I wish I had bought a bigger machine".   Do you find that you can stitch out all of the big designs with no problem?  Do you happen to have any pictures of big designs that you've done like on a t-shirt?  I'm trying to see how much of the fabric is taken up with the design.  Maybe the pic in your siggy - was that a 6x10 design?  I think I would be happy with a machine with not as many bells and whistles if it had a big hoop.  IF such a thing exists.
> 
> 
> I'm probably doing it wrong, but I kinda cheat on rolled hems.  I leave whatever basic thread I have in the machine (usually white) and only change my upper looper thread to the color that matches whatever I'm hemming.  I use a really short stitch, so by the time it stitches, I can't see the other two threads anyway.  It may be the wrong way to do it, but it works for me.  And it keeps me from having to be multiples of every thread color.  Not that I don't still buy multiples, but still!


Oooh.. I wonder if entering a christmas dress would be bad. I could enter my smocked Feliz. That would probably be bad since it isn't christmas time though. I really don't think I'll have time to start something new..

Hoop size.. That is why I am waiting until we can afford the biggest one. I want to make sure it is the best at the time and has a huge hoop. I might have to wait 10 years.. lol
My hubby is so against financing.
Hrm.. Idk but my lower looper thread kinda shows. That is why I changed that one too. I am probably doing something wrong.



karamat said:


>


LOVE that skirt! Jham's small world skirt has to be my favorite skirt ever, and this one reminds me of it. You did a great job picking out the fabrics. That is my problem. I don't have an eye for that type of stuff.



emcreative said:


> Here's my oldest daughter, Emilee's, tank for the Hoop de Doo review.  I also had her cut off an old ripped up pair of jeans into bermuda shorts and we ironed on a horseshoe in Rhinestuds at the bottom of one leg.


That is so cute! I love the crystals. Hannah would probably love an outfit with some on it. She is into sparkles right now. She picked out her new shoes because they had "sparkles" on it. 





pixiefrnd said:


> Ok sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening.  Venting over.


Gosh.. I would have a hard time dealing with the school thing too. 



mommyof3princess said:


>


The girls are beautiful! Mine will be 4 in November.. *gasp*
That is so sweet about her saying that too.



pixeegrl said:


>


Love it!! What a cute idea!



Jennia said:


>


That skirt is beautiful. I'm sure that girl will adore it!



Adi12982 said:


> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy


Congrats! 



emcreative said:


> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!


Woohoo!!  




t-beri said:


> Baby is doing well. Has been head down for about 4 weeks now.  I'm seeing my midwife every week.  The only concern right now is my iron level.  They have me starting supplements but I haven't gone to get them yet and I should have started them over the weekend.
> 
> I do have pics to share of Lily's Sophie Tunic.  But they are on my MIL's computer.  I will get them.  I am going there for a marathon sewing session tomorrow, we are working on my diaper stash!!!  WOO HOO!!! Of course I have never sewn a diaper and the pattern instructions are so vague- but hopefully we'll figure it out. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Definitely send me some disboutique sewing vibes!! I have a LOT to sew.
> 
> Now to find time to go backwards and catch up..


Oh girl! you need to go and get those supplements. I had iron issues during my pregnancy too, and those pills were nasty. I was sensitive to smells and they smelled really bad to me. 
How fun about the diapers. I wanted to do that, but got vetoed by everyone in my family. 




ireland_nicole said:


>


Love this! Those fabrics are gorgeous!



jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mickey:


Maybe put a flower button on her hat?? I think using pink for the applique hat part would have done it, but I really knew it was Minnie before I saw Mickey anyhow. It looks great. Maybe a button on that little center part though. They have cute Minnie daisy looking buttons.



kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!
> 
> that is it!
> You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)
> 
> Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!
> 
> I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.
> 
> Anyone?


I just got a serger. I've been sewing for over 10 years without one and I am in love with it. I got the Babylock Evolve. It is way expensive though. I've been waiting for years for it though. I hear Juki and Janome and Husqvarna(Huskylock) make some great machines though too.



ibesue said:


> I love your blog!!  I so want to start one, but I think I would be the only reading it!
> I have a middle priced serger, its a huskylock.  I WANT and NEED a Babylock with auto threading and can do a coverstitch.  I didn't realize I needed that until this week.  I am "chatting" with DH about how I really need this.


Haha.. I think I talked to my DH about the Evolve for about 2 years before he said yes. They give in eventually! 
You can get a Janome CoverPro for pretty cheap though. Alot of ladies have a regular serger and get that one just for coverstitch. It doesn't do the "whoosh" threading though.
I am so in love with my serger. I just look at it sometimes... Is that wrong? 
It is my first high end piece of sewing equipment. 


SOOOO.. I had accupuncture yesterday. Didnt hurt when they put the 40 needles in.. Dh told me it was 40. I had no clue! I was feeling great... THEN they pulled the needles out. I felt the intense pain that I was feeling before. They kept assuring me it was normal to sometimes get worse before feeeling better.  My neck and shoulders hurt worse too. Has anyone had *accupuncture*?? I am wondering if I should bother going back next week. My doctor told me I should go even though my pelvic pain had gone away.. now it is back. I feel really dumb. 

HELP!!
I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.




My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...



I love the turquoise and brown dress, that is one of my favorite color combos and teh nemo sets are super adorable!


----------



## jessica52877

jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mickey:



I am NOT seeing any issues! One looks like Minnie and one Mickey to me! I think you must have asked non disney fans!



kc10family said:


> How Fabulous!
> I need
> how did you????
> I want
> WOW!!
> who does...
> did you see?
> And then I saw more!
> OMG!!
> I love this stuff!
> Can you....
> I uuuummmmm
> 
> 
> DID I SAY WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see someone who made pillowcases, I made some a few years back for some fellow DISers and they are just so fun.



LOL! I have a brother serger from walmart.com (not sure if they still sell it in the stores with sewing sections or not). It works well for what I need.



*Toadstool* said:


> Alot of people use sticky spray instead of using the heat and bond or wonder under. I stopped using the sticky spray once I realized how much it was gunking up my machine. It is expensive too. I even bought one of those little clover mini irons to iron the wonder under properly. My iron does not fit in the hoop.hehe
> 
> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



That was one LONG post! I used the sticky spray for only the 2nd time the other day. I kind of freak out at sticky things but it was so nice. I don't like spraying it in the house and I don't like gunk so I'll reserve it for the rare occasions that I think I actually need it! I have probably had it over a year already so guess I use it pretty sparingly.



tricia said:


> Very Cute.  Question.  When you add ribbon like that how do you affix it to the fabric?
> 
> 
> Also, you guys have to get a Big Give going with a further out shipping date.  I just figure I am finally in for the next one, and you have a quick one like this.  I need at least 2 weeks shipping to ensure it gets there from Canada, and I don't think I have time in the next week.  OK, so if you get one that is at least 5 weeks out and the kids like something that I feel I can make I am in.  I expect you guys to hold me to that.



I sometimes will put heat n bond on the back, sometimes I won't and then just sew it down on each side of the ribbon with a straight stitch.

I get you on the shipping thing! There doesn't look like any wish trips that are coming up for a while really but sometimes they just pop up! Thanks for wanting to help out!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Love all the new cuteness!!!! outfits, babies!! the list goes on and on!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of any really cool fabric stores between PHilly and Greenville, SC??????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy
> 
> PS - I cant wait to see Ferb!!!!!! I dont know if I can switch names though -Ferb is so cute!! lol



I think it is called Mary Jo's near Gaffney maybe?? Hopefully someone else will chime in. If not I'll look it up. I have never been but heard so much wonderful stuff about it. I don't think it is too far off 85. When are you heading that way?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Not sewing related at all.
> 
> DS had a full Thomas train table and tons of track.  41 train engines and cars and just a bunch of stuff.  I had spoken to him about selling it since he doesn't play with it anymore and he agreed.
> 
> I neat man came with 1 yr old son.  From S. Fla and just bought it.  No haggling, handed over cash and is happy.  DS is thrilled and I handed him the money!
> 
> We now will have a lot of bategeun in our house once we get to the city.



Don't you love it when you get a great sale like that! I just dusted off Dallas' monday thinking I might get rid of it (which I think all the time) and he then of course has to play with it! He doesn't touch it 2x a year!


----------



## jessica52877

Oops! I forgot to comment on the halter. I think the dress looks beautiful. I am not a fan of halter tops. I think it leaves so much showing in the back and I don't like that. Now having said all that I don't get that impression from this one. I am much better when they go up the back more vs being more bare back. 

I am not sure what I think for church. I never hardly see any little girls at church dressed up. But what about carrying a super light summer sweater over it during service. I know I would be cold inside anyways.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh! and I LOVE all the new outfits posted. I always read and think I won't comment but then I see questions and feel the need to answer. 

The cupcakes outfits are perfect for birthdays! I have some in blue and can't wait to make something with it!

I love Nemo!! and I love that the kids match!

The turqouise and blue dress is so cute too. I am about to make a tink outfit somewhat similar to give it the petal like look.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

tricia said:


> Very Cute.  Question.  When you add ribbon like that how do you affix it to the fabric?
> 
> 
> I just sewed both the top and the bottom.  I did do this on the flat fabric before I sewed the pieces together.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

jeniamt said:


> oohh, so cute!  Where did the ribbon come from?  I must have missed that post!



I got mine at Walmart.  They still have not put it out on the shelves yet.  They are redoing that section.  We no longer have a Michael's. They have other characters also.  I remember Pooh, Princesses, Cinderella and more.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mirandag819 said:


> So cute! Is that the YCMT pattern for the princess corset? How difficult was it? I don't know if I am brace enough to try it, but yours looks fantastic!


It is the YCMT pattern; it was my first any size pattern, so it took a little while for me to read through and figure out; definitely much easier w/ a rotary cutter; let's put it this way, I've been sewing a little over a month, so if I can do it; anybody can!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up close of the ribbon.


Super cute!  I love the outfits; and the use of ribbon was perfect!


kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!
> 
> that is it!
> You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)
> 
> Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!
> 
> I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.
> 
> Anyone?


I can't comment on the serger; I got a brother 1036d a couple of weeks ago, but am to askeered to use it!  Finally bought thread for it, though.  Welcome, btw... you'll never be the same!


*Toadstool* said:


> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I think it's a very modest halter dress;  your church may be more conservative, but I would allow my DD to wear it; I think it's cute and very appropriate!  And I'm pretty conservative in what she wears.  You could just wear a cute tshirt w/ lettuce edging if you wanted and if a cardigan was too warm.




Thanks for all your comments on the kids outfits!  I can't wait to get good enough to start the big gives! (trust me, if ya saw the inside of my garments you'd know I wasn't even close LOL)  Of course, l.ooking at Nemo, it's obvious that the denim shorts I was planning on him wearing just aren't gonna cut it;  I'm thinking about light denim easy fits w/ a cuff of the nemo if I can somehow make the scraps work; maybe decopauge?  or is that just way too girly?


----------



## ireland_nicole

sorry, double post.


----------



## revrob

kc10family said:


> How Fabulous!
> I need
> how did you????
> I want
> WOW!!
> who does...
> did you see?
> And then I saw more!
> OMG!!
> I love this stuff!
> Can you....
> I uuuummmmm
> 
> 
> DID I SAY WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see someone who made pillowcases, I made some a few years back for some fellow DISers and they are just so fun.





kc10family said:


> who makes the pettiskirts?
> 
> Tom are you the "one guy"? I bet it is you.. long time no chat.
> 
> Who made the pirate girl outifts?
> 
> 
> Did I say
> 
> 
> You are all so Fabulous!!!!





kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!
> 
> that is it!
> You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)
> 
> Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!
> 
> I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.
> 
> Anyone?



Ok, you cracky me up!  Seriously!  Welcome to the obsession!

SERGERS - well - how much do you want to feed this addiction? 
I had a Singer serger that I purchased from Wal Mart.  It worked well (it still does), but I wanted a bit more ease in threading and tension setting.  SO, I decided I NEEDED a Baby Lock imagine that has jet air threading.  I LOVE THAT MACHINE!  This model doesn't do cover stitch.  But it serges like a DREAM!  Did I mention I LOVE this machine?  Anyway, I HIGHLY recommend it.  It is $$$.  But it will last a lifetime!




ibesue said:


> I love your blog!!  I so want to start one, but I think I would be the only reading it!
> 
> Another one bites the dust!!!    Welcome!!  And yes, you will wake up in the middle of the night and think of another perfect project for your upcoming visit to the World!!!  Or you will decide the night before a party that your DC can't possibly go without matching outfits, or buy the newest CarlaC pattern or HeatherSue embroidery design!!!
> 
> I have a middle priced serger, its a huskylock.  I WANT and NEED a Babylock with auto threading and can do a coverstitch.  I didn't realize I needed that until this week.  I am "chatting" with DH about how I really need this.



I would read your blog!  You really NEED a blog!

Isn't it great to have a newbie to influence!    It shows we're not alone in our mania!

Yes, you NEED a Babylock serger!  You really, really do!



*Toadstool* said:


> I didn't really know what I'd use the coverstitch for.. THen I saw all the things that the shop owner made using it, and I had to have it. I am using it to hem dresses now too. I alway used a blind hem, and now I am letting the blind hems out and using the coverhem to make the dresses longer. I take up one of those huge 4 inch hems on dresses so she can wear them a long time. You know you want to try it.
> 
> I went to Hancock's on memorial day too. I got one of the pedal stay II as well. I've been wanting one of those. I am surprised they let you use the coupon on the fabric that was on sale. They never let me do that! I wanted to buy serger thread, but I am trying not to spend alot. It was $1.50 a spool. I only bought 1. My hubby was very proud. I was sad.. lol
> 
> Alot of people use sticky spray instead of using the heat and bond or wonder under. I stopped using the sticky spray once I realized how much it was gunking up my machine. It is expensive too. I even bought one of those little clover mini irons to iron the wonder under properly. My iron does not fit in the hoop.hehe
> 
> I have a nice sewing machine that doesn't do embroidery and the embroidery machine is separate. I guess I didn't realize that was a good thing. I do have hoop envy though. I have a 5 by 7 embroidery field.
> I just want the BIG hoop. The Bernina hoop is huge! The Viking is big too, but the actually embroidery field is about half of the Bernina from what I have heard. The big hoop for Viking is a multiposition hoop. You have to turn the hoop half way through... so now I want the Bernina... Maybe I will win the lottery. Oh wait.. I don't buy lotto tickets.
> 
> Glad that I am not the only one who is having issues with her designs. I will never use that design again. The stitches on it are just too tiny. I've used another design of hers before and the satin stitches weren't nearly as small as this last one. She didn't have tackdown stitches in there either.
> 
> If you come you can vote.
> I think we might be the only 2 there making something that doesn't involve heirloom techniques... lol.. we will see.
> 
> Oooh.. I wonder if entering a christmas dress would be bad. I could enter my smocked Feliz. That would probably be bad since it isn't christmas time though. I really don't think I'll have time to start something new..
> 
> Hoop size.. That is why I am waiting until we can afford the biggest one. I want to make sure it is the best at the time and has a huge hoop. I might have to wait 10 years.. lol
> My hubby is so against financing.
> Hrm.. Idk but my lower looper thread kinda shows. That is why I changed that one too. I am probably doing something wrong.
> 
> SOOOO.. I had accupuncture yesterday. Didnt hurt when they put the 40 needles in.. Dh told me it was 40. I had no clue! I was feeling great... THEN they pulled the needles out. I felt the intense pain that I was feeling before. They kept assuring me it was normal to sometimes get worse before feeeling better.  My neck and shoulders hurt worse too. Has anyone had *accupuncture*?? I am wondering if I should bother going back next week. My doctor told me I should go even though my pelvic pain had gone away.. now it is back. I feel really dumb.
> 
> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I'm trying not to look at all of your wonderful creations using that coverstitch!  I've got hoop envy right now, and I can only deal with one envy at a time! 

WOW!  Great will power to walk out with only one roll of serger thread!  That's amazing!

I was wondering about using one of those little irons.  So it works for you, huh?  Do you cut all of your pieces out first?  Or do you stitch and then trim?  When do you iron?

Joining you in the hoop envy!  Why do I do this to myself!  

I'm hoping that either a Fall or Christmas design won't be frowned upon.  I'm thinking that if I'm going to make something all out, I want it to be for a holiday.  I don't know that I would normally do something all out for summer. KWIM?

Did you ask Claire to make the stitches wider?  Was she willing to do that?  I think she's putting up designs so quick that maybe she's missing some steps or something.  

I'm so sorry you're in pain!  Do you notice any difference this morning?

I think the dress is precious!  I would let AbbyGrace wear it to church because it is high enough in the back and is fitted so that it doesn't expose anything.  IF you wanted to make it a little less exposed, you could just make the straps longer, add buttons to the ends, and make buttonholes in between the rows of elastic on the back.  It would be really cute "x"ed in the back.

OK!  Off to sew!


----------



## tricia

*Toadstool* said:


> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I think it is cute.  Could be worn to my church, (gets really hot in there in the summer anyway) but I guess it depends on how conservative things are where you attend.



jessica52877 said:


> I sometimes will put heat n bond on the back, sometimes I won't and then just sew it down on each side of the ribbon with a straight stitch.
> 
> I get you on the shipping thing! There doesn't look like any wish trips that are coming up for a while really but sometimes they just pop up! Thanks for wanting to help out!



I ordered some fabric on Ebay from the US just last month and it took exactly 2 weeks for it to come in.  That being said, I would like to be able to ship something 3 weeks before to ensure that it would get there on time.




lynnanddbyz said:


> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cute.  Question.  When you add ribbon like that how do you affix it to the fabric?
> 
> 
> I just sewed both the top and the bottom.  I did do this on the flat fabric before I sewed the pieces together.  Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That easy, is it?  I guess I could try that.  I have seen some ribbon that I have liked and wanted to try that with.
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Morning all!  I am so far behind I will never catch up!  
Everything posted is so wonderful!  

Cathy,  LOVe the MMCH!  Oh and the Feliz...  I need to get busy sewing for our trip I can't believe you started!  I have all my ideas written down but I haven't started.  When I get back from GA I HAVE to start!  you need to give me that push!

Happy bday to the twins!!!!!  

Adi Congratulations on the little girl!  I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!  I so wished I sewed when Nik was a baby!  You are going to have so much fun!


emcreative- WOW what wonderful news!  I love coming back to such great news!  I can't wait to see Ferbs adorable face!  

Jessica, I just saw a big show on the travel channel on RC cruises this weekend.  They look wonderful1  George walked in and asked me if that was sacrilegious since I was watching a non Disney cruise/vacation thing!

 I really need to sew today!!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

abc123mom said:


> Nursery Rhyme Fabric
> 
> I found the blue fabric with the nursery rhyme characters on it clearanced  at our Wal-Mart before it closed the fabric department   I remember awhile back seeing several cute outfits made using this fabric.  After nearly an hour searching old threads  ...I GIVE UP!  If anyone would be willing to repost their pictures or direct me to the old pictures I would REALLY appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!!



Here's the set I made using that fabric.  It's fairly simple, but I loved it.








jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mickey:



Looks like Minnie to me!!



*Toadstool* said:


> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I think it is fine.  Honestly, I don't understand why adding straps to the back would make it more accpectable - her back would still be showing.  It's not too low of a halter, so I think it's fine.  If it would make you more comfortable, maybe have her wear a lightweight sweater to church.  I'd love to see the front of the dress-could you post a pic?


----------



## sweetstitches

Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



Congratulations!  

I'm very happy for you.




emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!



Congratulations!  (oops, apparently you can't go back and change the size when you are editing--I meant to make your congratuations big too!  Well, it's big in my heart.

I'm very happy for you, too!  I hope the other adoption gets approved quickly.




MouseTriper said:


> WOW.....I can't seem to keep up lately.  LOL.  I have had a really bad headache for most of the long weekend.  Almost to the point of a migraine.  I hope to catch up soon!!!!



I hope you are feeling better this morning.  I get a lot of bad headaches too, and I know that they are NOT fun.  




ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...




I love the corset top!  My 3-year-old was sitting on my lap when I got to your msg and said "Make me the Nemo one, quick Mom, make it quick."


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a matching his/her set of nemo:
> carlaC bowling shirt (btw, nobody mentioned that I would get suididal by the time I got that collar on)
> and Simply Sweet dress w/ ruffled elastic straps and hem ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...


I just love the outfits.  They are adorable and so very cute.  About the collar, please ask me first.  I have made every mistake possible on the bowling shirt and if it can be messed up, I can do it.  I will be more than happy to help next time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!


There is still time to save yourself. RUN!  This place is addictive and expensive!  Truly this is the nicest group of people on the Dis and the Big Gives are wonderful.  Glad you joined us.



*Toadstool* said:


> I hear Juki and Janome and Husqvarna(Huskylock) make some great machines though too.


 Husky makes the best chainsaws too!  I have one and love it.


*Toadstool* said:


> SOOOO.. I had accupuncture yesterday. Didnt hurt when they put the 40 needles in.. Dh told me it was 40. I had no clue! I was feeling great... THEN they pulled the needles out. I felt the intense pain that I was feeling before. They kept assuring me it was normal to sometimes get worse before feeeling better.  My neck and shoulders hurt worse too. Has anyone had *accupuncture*?? I am wondering if I should bother going back next week. My doctor told me I should go even though my pelvic pain had gone away.. now it is back. I feel really dumb.


I sure do hope they get to source of your pain and you can go back to being pain free.  Sorry it came back.



*Toadstool* said:


> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*


I love the dress!  It is beautiful.  In our area the woman never show their shoulders and must wear capris.  Nothing above the knee cap.  I would wear it to my Church.  I know God doesn't judge.  That is a human thing.  But if you are worried what about a little sweater that she could take off after service?



jeniamt said:


> And here is Mickey:


Very nice.  I don't know what a fish extender is but they are very cute.

Jessica, thanks for kind words about the sale.  It was just so perfect and we have enough for 1 seasonal pass!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

kc10family said:


> How Fabulous!
> I need
> how did you????
> I want
> WOW!!
> who does...
> did you see?
> And then I saw more!
> OMG!!
> I love this stuff!
> Can you....
> I uuuummmmm
> 
> 
> DID I SAY WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see someone who made pillowcases, I made some a few years back for some fellow DISers and they are just so fun.


 


kc10family said:


> who makes the pettiskirts?
> 
> Tom are you the "one guy"? I bet it is you.. long time no chat.
> 
> Who made the pirate girl outifts?
> 
> 
> Did I say
> 
> 
> You are all so Fabulous!!!!


 


kc10family said:


> alright you have sucked me in!
> 
> that is it!
> You are all fired!!!!!!!!!! (sorry, a little Donald Trump moment)
> 
> Question.... I need a new surger, I do not like mine, it stinks!
> 
> I am not a BIG time sewing gal, but dabble here and ther. I do like having a surger, but mine is blah.
> 
> Anyone?


 Yep!  I am about the only guy on here!
Your pillowcases are wonderful too!  Leighanna was lucky enough to get one from you and she still treasures it!
So glad you found your way here!  
You alway know how to make me smile!
I have the Brother 1034D serger.  So far so good!
I am still getting used to it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the outfits.  They are adorable and so very cute.  About the collar, please ask me first.  I have made every mistake possible on the bowling shirt and if it can be messed up, I can do it.  I will be more than happy to help next time.




Thanks!  I about lost my religon on that thing.  I must not be doing it right; I cant figure out how to make the ends look right on the placket on the exposed side.  I think I'm going to rip it out and try again.  That being said, I love the rest of the shirt and now can use my one step buttonholer Yeah!


----------



## sweetstitches

lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up close of the ribbon.



Very cute!




*Toadstool* said:


> SOOOO.. I had accupuncture yesterday. Didnt hurt when they put the 40 needles in.. Dh told me it was 40. I had no clue! I was feeling great... THEN they pulled the needles out. I felt the intense pain that I was feeling before. They kept assuring me it was normal to sometimes get worse before feeeling better.  My neck and shoulders hurt worse too. Has anyone had *accupuncture*?? I am wondering if I should bother going back next week. My doctor told me I should go even though my pelvic pain had gone away.. now it is back. I feel really dumb.
> 
> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I'm very sorry that your pain is back.   

I love the dress; not sure I'd wear it to church though.  I don't think straps would make a difference; as someone else already pointed out, a lot of back would still be showing.  I don't think a t-shirt would look good under it because of the shirring.  I think it an adorable dress.  I'd either keep it for other occasions or put a light sweater or shrug over it for church.  It probably doesn't matter on a 4-year-old that much though.




minnie2 said:


> I really need to sew today!!!!!




Does that mean you are feeling better?


----------



## minnie2

sweetstitches said:


> Does that mean you are feeling better?


thanks for asking!  Sinus infection wise yes but my OA is gotten worse in my hands and I am freaking out because it has been several weeks my knuckles are so swollen and today I can't straighten them so I am a bit freaked.  I feel like such a whiner sorry!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

*Toadstool* said:


> HELP!!I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I have made a dress like this for Katie and attached the straps to the back in a criss cross.  I sewed the buttons inside between the elastic and added the button holes to the straps.  It was cute and because the back has the elastic I thought it looked cute with a top underneath it.  I also thought that although it was still showing the same amount of back there was something a little more innocent about it that the halter style.  I made the halter style for my older DD and liked it too.  I think it is just personal preference.  

I am looking for the picture now.  It was 4th of July dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> thanks for asking!  Sinus infection wise yes but my OA is gotten worse in my hands and I am freaking out because it has been several weeks my knuckles are so swollen and today I can't straighten them so I am a bit freaked.  I feel like such a whiner sorry!



i don't want to be invasive, but have you talked to a rheumatologist about the possiblity of Rheumatoid Arthritis?  It is much more likely to strike younger women than OA, and is treated completely differently.  I only ask because damage from RA can be prevented with treatment, but not reversed, so it's important to get the most appropriate dx.


----------



## aksunshine

There are SOOOO many gorgeous things! I had this LONG post, but the board got mad B/C there were too many pictures in my quotes! You gals are FAB!


----------



## Mirb1214

HELP!!
I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.




My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*[/QUOTE]

I would NOT CHANGE A THING!!  It is absolutely perfect like it is.  I've recently made 2 halter top/capri outfits for my DD3 and I LOVE the look of the halter.  I would not hesitate to put my DD in them for church!  (I know I will but I just made them this past weekend and haven't been back to church yet.)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

2cutekidz said:


> Here's the set I made using that fabric.  It's fairly simple, but I loved it.


Do you mind if I CASE this for Jenna?


----------



## revrob

Just finished this up and thought I'd post:


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



oh, gosh, so cute!  Did you use a pattern?  Can I case it?  huh, huh, can i, can i?


----------



## Mommyto2Mousers

I just love this group!!!   I cannot believe there are so many talented people here!!   I love the corset top!!!!   Still working on my sewing skills here and still trying to take a class to work my embroidery machine.   *sigh*  No one here will let me bring my machine in to work on.    Grrrrr......  anyway....does any have or can point me in the direction on how to make a very very, easy tote bag?    I am talking instructions for a 5 year old easy!!!!   I am really basic beginner and i really want to learn!!!   Found some great upholstery fabric that i would love to make into a tote.    Any suggestions would be great, need either a freebie easy pattern or something cheap!!!    Would greatly appreciate it!!!   If i actually figure out how to do it, i promise to post a pic!!!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

I found it.  I have way to many pictures 

Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):






Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots. 

Here is the back:





She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



VERY Cute!!!!!!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



Oh. My. Goodness!!!  I LOVE this dress.  It is super cute!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> oh, gosh, so cute!  Did you use a pattern?  Can I case it?  huh, huh, can i, can i?



Thanks so much!  I'm glad you like it!  It was fun to make!

I used Carla C's simply sweet as a base and made a few modifications.  It was not super difficult.  Feel free to case for your own personal use!



Mommyto2Mousers said:


> I just love this group!!!   I cannot believe there are so many talented people here!!   I love the corset top!!!!   Still working on my sewing skills here and still trying to take a class to work my embroidery machine.   *sigh*  No one here will let me bring my machine in to work on.    Grrrrr......  anyway....does any have or can point me in the direction on how to make a very very, easy tote bag?    I am talking instructions for a 5 year old easy!!!!   I am really basic beginner and i really want to learn!!!   Found some great upholstery fabric that i would love to make into a tote.    Any suggestions would be great, need either a freebie easy pattern or something cheap!!!    Would greatly appreciate it!!!   If i actually figure out how to do it, i promise to post a pic!!!




Have you tried www.youcanmakethis.com ?  They have the BEST patterns with super easy instructions.  They are my "go to" for any pattern that I'm looking for.




adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.



This is SO CUTE!  I need to get to work on a 4th of July outfit.  You've inspired me!



livndisney said:


> VERY Cute!!!!!!





adoptionmomma4 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness!!!  I LOVE this dress.  It is super cute!



THANKS so much!  It means a lot to me to get such positive feedback!  It was lots of fun to make!


----------



## ireland_nicole

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.



Super cute!  Love the dress, and the model is even cuter; now that I think about it, I think the personality "plus" issue has something to do w/ the name Katie (no matter how ya spell it)  because every Caitie/Katie I know - incl. mine; is extremely independent to say the very least.


----------



## bclydia

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



Oh my! I love this.  Hmmm, I think I know some girls who need these dresses!!


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> Maybe put a flower button on her hat?? I think using pink for the applique hat part would have done it, but I really knew it was Minnie before I saw Mickey anyhow. It looks great. Maybe a button on that little center part though. They have cute Minnie daisy looking buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



First of all I think the dress looks great.  I wouldn't change a thing.

I love the button idea.  I'll have to look around for something that might work.



jessica52877 said:


> I am NOT seeing any issues! One looks like Minnie and one Mickey to me! I think you must have asked non disney fans!



Of course you guys know its Minnie!  To think in my real life I hang out with people who have never even been to Disney World.  These are even friends with kids!  IMO, that's child abuse...     They actually do not get my obsession and think I'm the freak.  If they only knew  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Very nice.  I don't know what a fish extender is but they are very cute.



Fish Extenders are a panel of pockets that you hang outside your stateroom door (below the fish clip that someone might use to hang a note).  Other disboard folks leave little gifts for you in the pockets.  Its amazing what people will give... anything from glow sticks to handmade photo albums.  Some people get really creative.  I'm still not sure what I'll give but I'm thinking mini alcohol bottles (from talking with my fellow cruisers on our cruise link, this will go over very well) and then something home sewn.



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



Amazing!!!  Evelyn wants a sleeping beauty dress but I really didn't want to make another "gown dress".  Something like this would be perfect!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Mommyto2Mousers said:


> I just love this group!!!   I cannot believe there are so many talented people here!!   I love the corset top!!!!   Still working on my sewing skills here and still trying to take a class to work my embroidery machine.   *sigh*  No one here will let me bring my machine in to work on.    Grrrrr......  anyway....does any have or can point me in the direction on how to make a very very, easy tote bag?    I am talking instructions for a 5 year old easy!!!!   I am really basic beginner and i really want to learn!!!   Found some great upholstery fabric that i would love to make into a tote.    Any suggestions would be great, need either a freebie easy pattern or something cheap!!!    Would greatly appreciate it!!!   If i actually figure out how to do it, i promise to post a pic!!!


This one looks pretty easy! There are a TON of free bags instructions in the "bookmarks" The link is on the first page of the thread! 
http://sewing.about.com/od/bagstotespurseproject/ss/grocerybag.htm


----------



## disneylovinfamily

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



super, super cute!  I love it!


----------



## revrob

jeniamt said:


> Amazing!!!  Evelyn wants a sleeping beauty dress but I really didn't want to make another "gown dress".  Something like this would be perfect!





bclydia said:


> Oh my! I love this.  Hmmm, I think I know some girls who need these dresses!!



Thanks, guys!  You really know how to encourage a girl to keep sewing!


----------



## pixeegrl

jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....


I agree with a PP poster that said put a flower button on the hat. Either way they are both really cute!


----------



## pixeegrl

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



So very cute!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

Shannon- Sleeping Beauty is fantastic! I am working on Belle for Hannah now. Sophee asks to wear her Cinderella sundress almost everyday. Great Job!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tinka_Belle said:


> Do you mind if I CASE this for Jenna?



Not at al.


----------



## Mommyto2Mousers

disneymommieof2 said:


> This one looks pretty easy! There are a TON of free bags instructions in the "bookmarks" The link is on the first page of the thread!
> http://sewing.about.com/od/bagstotespurseproject/ss/grocerybag.htm





Outstanding!!!  Thank you!!!  I always forget about the bookmarks!!!    Hopefully Ill post pics soon!!   

QUICK QUESTION: I would like to use the upholstery material...would i need a stronger needle??  Someone told me that mine might break.


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



Very cute.  



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.



That is really cute.  Looks like it has a very high twirl factor from all that ruffling.


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> i don't want to be invasive, but have you talked to a rheumatologist about the possiblity of Rheumatoid Arthritis?  It is much more likely to strike younger women than OA, and is treated completely differently.  I only ask because damage from RA can be prevented with treatment, but not reversed, so it's important to get the most appropriate dx.


Not invasive  A few months ago I was tested for RA and the Rhuematologist said OA I think because from my kneee history, back and hip history with Xrays that show it in all those places already she said my hand issue has to be more OA.  Sadly my gut still says it is RA even though my blood tests came back ok.  One of the levels was VERY elevated but they said it was because of my Hyperthyroidism ( yeah I know I'm falling apart!)  thankfully I am going back on Friday to the Rhuematologist ad my new hand issue which has gotten worse since I last saw her may convince her my assumption.  I by no means WANT Ra but I want answers and my OA meds do not help my hands at all they help my hips and knee.  I have pretty much had Oa in my knee since I was a kid.  As much as I love my dr I really wonder if she is at a loss and lumped it with my OA.  Maybe you can't have both?   
I am 37 and I shouldn't have to pry my hands open in the morning.  It is just scaring me



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:


Shannon I adore that!!!!!  You know in our house SB rules!  



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.


so cute!  Congrats on winning!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Thanks for all of the sweet comments on Katie's 4th of July dress.  It was really fun to make.  



revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm glad you like it!  It was fun to make!
> 
> I used Carla C's simply sweet as a base and made a few modifications.  It was not super difficult.  Feel free to case for your own personal use!
> 
> This is SO CUTE!  I need to get to work on a 4th of July outfit.  You've inspired me!
> 
> THANKS so much!  It means a lot to me to get such positive feedback!  It was lots of fun to make!



Well, you have also inspired me   Katie asked me today if I was going to sew her a new Cinderella dress (I am cleaning and organizing my sewing room).  I think I will try a Cinderella dress inspired by your SB dress.  I love the look of the cotton fabric- so cool for the summer.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Super cute!  Love the dress, and the model is even cuter; now that I think about it, I think the personality "plus" issue has something to do w/ the name Katie (no matter how ya spell it)  because every Caitie/Katie I know - incl. mine; is extremely independent to say the very least.



Thank you   You know I have heard that about the name Katie several times.  A friend at our cheer gym has a 14 year old daughter named Katie.  Every time she sees my Katie being a little ummm... "spirited" she just smiles and says "I'm sorry".   My Katie is very "independent".  That is why she is wearing ruffle socks and dress shoes instead of the red cowgirl boots she was supposed to wear in that picture.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

lynnanddbyz said:


> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cute.  Question.  When you add ribbon like that how do you affix it to the fabric?
> 
> 
> I just sewed both the top and the bottom.  I did do this on the flat fabric before I sewed the pieces together.  Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I thought you where asking how I attached it, not what I attached with.  I just used lots of pins and went real slow.    I had not thought of the heat and bond.  Wish I had then maybe I would not have sweated it so much getting it straight.
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> SOOOO.. I had accupuncture yesterday. Didnt hurt when they put the 40 needles in.. Dh told me it was 40. I had no clue! I was feeling great... THEN they pulled the needles out. I felt the intense pain that I was feeling before. They kept assuring me it was normal to sometimes get worse before feeeling better.  My neck and shoulders hurt worse too. Has anyone had *accupuncture*?? I am wondering if I should bother going back next week. My doctor told me I should go even though my pelvic pain had gone away.. now it is back. I feel really dumb.


I have had accupuncture before.  I was getting it done for infertility issues but that obviously did not work *(luckily though or else I would not have my DD or my DS)!!  However, I have to admit that the accupuncture has helped my migraines.   It was relaxing and I do not ever remember feeling worse after a session.  Maybe you should just try a different accupuncturist???  Hope you feel better soon!



sweetstitches said:


> I hope you are feeling better this morning.  I get a lot of bad headaches too, and I know that they are NOT fun.


Aww thanks so much. Yes I feel so much better.  A little tired but okay.  I am sorry to hear that you suffer from headaches as well.  You are right, they are definitely not fun!!



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:


That is gorgeous!!!!  You did an awesome job!!!!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.


Awwww she is just too cute!!!  And that dress is pretty adorable too!!


----------



## aimeeg

minnie2 said:


> Not invasive  A few months ago I was tested for RA and the Rhuematologist said OA I think because from my kneee history, back and hip history with Xrays that show it in all those places already she said my hand issue has to be more OA.  Sadly my gut still says it is RA even though my blood tests came back ok.  One of the levels was VERY elevated but they said it was because of my Hyperthyroidism ( yeah I know I'm falling apart!)  thankfully I am going back on Friday to the Rhuematologist ad my new hand issue which has gotten worse since I last saw her may convince her my assumption.  I by no means WANT Ra but I want answers and my OA meds do not help my hands at all they help my hips and knee.  I have pretty much had Oa in my knee since I was a kid.  As much as I love my dr I really wonder if she is at a loss and lumped it with my OA.  Maybe you can't have both?
> I am 37 and I shouldn't have to pry my hands open in the morning.  It is just scaring me
> 
> Shannon I adore that!!!!!  You know in our house SB rules!
> 
> so cute!  Congrats on winning!




I hope you get some answers sooner than later! My Mom has RA and has lots of hand issues. One of the things that helped her a lot was sleeping in hand braces. She has two kinds- soft and hard plastic. The hard plastic were molded to fit her hands and wrists. That might be an option to help in the meantime. Also, heat helps loosen her joints as well. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> I hope you get some answers sooner than later! My Mom has RA and has lots of hand issues. One of the things that helped her a lot was sleeping in hand braces. She has two kinds- soft and hard plastic. The hard plastic were molded to fit her hands and wrists. That might be an option to help in the meantime. Also, heat helps loosen her joints as well. Hope you are feeling better today.


Thanks!  My mom does the brace s for her oa and I tried it since it worked for her and it was awful.  Maybe I will try again...


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!!!!



HOW WONDERFUL!!!!



pixiefrnd said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT AND HUGS IT DOES REALLY HELP.  I ENDED UP BUYING FABRIC AND CHOCOLATE PRETZELS.  MY DAY HAS GOTTEN A LITTLE BETTER.  NOW IF I COULD JUST GET SOME SEWING DONE.
> 
> TERESA, YOU MADE ME LAUGH WHEN YOU SAID IT WAS TUESDAY NOT MONDAY, I WASN'T EVEN THINKING.  You asked about our camping trip, yes we go at the same time every year with the same people we go as a group to get the group rate so one person handles the reservations, she got enough sites but what she got cannot handle my camper or my cousins. When I called her she said well that's all there is. I never understood why we don't get the same sites year after year, it's just very frustrating.
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN, MAYBE I WILL GET SOMETHING DONE ONCE DH IS HOME.



I'm glad I could make you laugh!!! 







ireland_nicole said:


> Well, I had a busy, to my husband's mind not overly productive weekend.  I was supposed to help clean the garage, but DH didn't feel great and I couldn't see any reason to do it myself, so... I planned and hosted a party for 30 at our house on Saturday, and sewed a bit.  Here's what I managed to make:
> 
> A princess corset top that laces up the back-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even DH said he likes the nemo outfits, but says he wants his Dining table back...


I love the top!!! Those colors are wonderful! I need to see a bigger picture of those cute shoes though!!!

The Nemo is adorable! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.


So cute!!!! 


tricia said:


> Also, you guys have to get a Big Give going with a further out shipping date.  I just figure I am finally in for the next one, and you have a quick one like this.  I need at least 2 weeks shipping to ensure it gets there from Canada, and I don't think I have time in the next week.  OK, so if you get one that is at least 5 weeks out and the kids like something that I feel I can make I am in.  I expect you guys to hold me to that.



We try to do Gives that are about 6 weeks out from the date the families leave, but sometimes we just don't have much notice. I think we've only had a handful of Gives that didn't have a month or more before the ship date. 


kc10family said:


> How Fabulous!
> I need
> how did you????
> I want
> WOW!!
> who does...
> did you see?
> And then I saw more!
> OMG!!
> I love this stuff!
> Can you....
> I uuuummmmm
> 
> 
> DID I SAY WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see someone who made pillowcases, I made some a few years back for some fellow DISers and they are just so fun.



Your comments made me laugh!!! 
We have a couple talented petti sewers, I like to just buy them myself. I've found a place where I can get them for $40, so I get them there. I don't like to sew chiffon! 


*Toadstool* said:


> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*


I think it's adorable and I'd let Lydia wear it the meetings. Although, our Kingdom Hall gets really chilly, so I'd bring her a jacket just for that reason.



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:


Shannon this is just so cute!!! I love it! 





adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Aww, she is so adorable!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

lynnanddbyz said:


> Here is an outfit I made for my niece I was inspired by the beautiful Tink ribbon you guys mentioned on here so I had to go get some.  It does not show up well in by pictures but is beautiful ribbon.  The top is reversible.  That way if there is a spill all you have to do is reverse it.  She is a big Tink fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up close of the ribbon.


What a cute outfit!



jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mickey:


I think they look great!  I think once you've got it all put together it will be easy to see the differences.



kc10family said:


> I did see someone who made pillowcases, I made some a few years back for some fellow DISers and they are just so fun.


and VERY well LOVED by those lucky enough to get one!!!!!!!



minnie2 said:


> thanks for asking!  Sinus infection wise yes but my OA is gotten worse in my hands and I am freaking out because it has been several weeks my knuckles are so swollen and today I can't straighten them so I am a bit freaked.  I feel like such a whiner sorry!


Hope you get some relief soon!



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:


WOW!!!! I love that!  SO perfect!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):


Great dress.  So cute!!!!  My DD(6) still has a goofy smile.


----------



## teresajoy

I almost forgot! I started my Trip Report!! I have some more ready to add if I could get my pictures to cooperate! Just click the button in my signature.   Woops, looks like I messed up the link in my siggy, I'll go fix that!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay LAST summer my mom redid her sewing room and got rid of alot of stuff.  Mostly junk- old dried out paint, old used stencils, and lots of other stuff that should have been thrown out YEARS ago.  Anyway  She did not have room for some of her stuff with the new layout.  She asked me to store her Serger for her.  She did not give it to me but I have had it for almost a year.  I asked her at Easter when she would want it back.  She said she just did not have the time to learn how to use it and it had only been used once or twice.  She had bought it at Walmart so no classes.  She wants me to learn how to use it and then show her what I can do.

Now here comes my questions.  You ladies have insprired me to dig it out and set it up.  I got it threaded(already had the thread from mom), went through the book and set the tensions.  Now what can I do with this?????  Are there any simple projects I can do until I am confident about using it???  Thank you ladies.


----------



## revrob

pixeegrl said:


> So very cute!!!!





aimeeg said:


> Shannon- Sleeping Beauty is fantastic! I am working on Belle for Hannah now. Sophee asks to wear her Cinderella sundress almost everyday. Great Job!





tricia said:


> Very cute.





minnie2 said:


> Shannon I adore that!!!!!  You know in our house SB rules!
> 
> so cute!  Congrats on winning!





adoptionmomma4 said:


> Well, you have also inspired me   Katie asked me today if I was going to sew her a new Cinderella dress (I am cleaning and organizing my sewing room).  I think I will try a Cinderella dress inspired by your SB dress.  I love the look of the cotton fabric- so cool for the summer.





MouseTriper said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!  You did an awesome job!!!!





teresajoy said:


> Shannon this is just so cute!!! I love it!





lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!!! I love that!  SO perfect!



Thanks so much for all the great compliments on the dress!  I hope it's a hit!

Aimee - I can't wait to see your rendition of Belle!

Adoptionmomma - I'm sure your Cinderella is going to be stunning!  I really like the idea of cotton princess dresses.  They're just so much cooler and totally cute (I think!)


----------



## eeyore3847

oh..... I am BACK!!!! I have moved to Tucson... my sewing room is unpacked and I have internet!! WOO HOO!!! Will take pics today of the new digs... have lots to catch up on since last friday!
Lori


----------



## sohappy

*Help for a Disboutiquer-*

I dont know how many of you remember Amerami (I think that is how to spell it) who used to post pics of her cutie Erin here last year.  She and her mom sewed up a storm for their summer trip last year (I saw someone posted one of her photobucket pics recently on this thread or the previous one).  Through other connections, I am friends with her sister.  I have recently learned that Amys husband/Erins dad has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  The prognosis isnt good.  He is already having trouble eating.  Amys sister, Jen mentioned to me that she was taking Erin to get some new clothes for summer since Amy was so busy taking care of her husband.  I volunteered to make a few things for Erin.  I got to thinking that maybe you guys might want to help out too.  Jen said it would be OK to post.  So if you are interested, please PM me.  I cannot imagine loosing your dad at such a young age (and watching him slowly get worse and worse).  I know that something special for her might bring her a small bit of joy in this really hard time.


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> oh..... I am BACK!!!! I have moved to Tucson... my sewing room is unpacked and I have internet!! WOO HOO!!! Will take pics today of the new digs... have lots to catch up on since last friday!
> Lori



How on earth did you move and unpack so quick!?!  That is just amazing!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

aimeeg said:


> Shannon- Sleeping Beauty is fantastic! I am working on Belle for Hannah now. Sophee asks to wear her Cinderella sundress almost everyday. Great Job!



Aimee - I meant to post after I finished dd3's Cinderella dress.  She was in my lap the day you posted yours & started begging for one. Since I'd been planning one & had the fabric, I went ahead & made that morning & she's worn it at least twice since then.  She  that dress & never wants to take it off.  So thanks for the inspiration to get busy & get it done.  i'll have to take pics next time she wears it.

Shannon - SB is too cute.  I agree that the cotton dresses are great for summer.

Congratulations to everyone with baby news!  It's so exciting that we have so many new angels to sew for.

I know I missed a bunch of adorable things.  I was out of town for the week-end too & got waaay behind.


----------



## abc123mom

Minnie2 - Sorry to hear your hands are still bothering you.  Hopefully you'll get more answers at your next appointment.  In the mean time...have you picked up the new book in the Sookie Stackhouse series?  I just finished it and if I remember correctly you are an Eric fan...this new book could definitely lift your spirits!! 



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



That looks fabulous!  I just talked my daughters into a "princess inspired" sundress instead of a big fancy one for our trip this year.  This will definitely serve as inspiration!



2cutekidz said:


> Here's the set I made using that fabric.  It's fairly simple, but I loved it.



That is the set I had in mind!   That turned out so cute, but not too cute for an older girl.  I'm contemplating making something my daughter can wear on her first day of kindergarten.  I bought 4 yards  so I have plenty to come up with something...hmmm maybe even a first day of preschool outfit for daughter number two.  Thanks for reposting!!!


----------



## aimeeg

100AcrePrincess said:


> Aimee - I meant to post after I finished dd3's Cinderella dress.  She was in my lap the day you posted yours & started begging for one. Since I'd been planning one & had the fabric, I went ahead & made that morning & she's worn it at least twice since then.  She  that dress & never wants to take it off.  So thanks for the inspiration to get busy & get it done.  i'll have to take pics next time she wears it.



That's great! It is the perfect little dress for summer. Cinderella is the "it" girl in our house for my DD.


----------



## troijka

HI Everyone...
I have not been on this thread in months, but I did post pics of 28 OUTFITS   (sick, I know) that i did for my daughter, nieces and nephew for our last trip a while ago.  Anyhow...we are planning our next magical gathering and I want to make the girls different versions of the princess sundresses.  I think they the CUTEST things ever.  Where, oh where, do you get you instructions from or are these made up in your brains? (please say no...I dont think  i can do it!!!!).
So far, I am trying to create a Cinderella, Tinkerbelle, Ariel and either Sleeping Beauty or Belle.  And I need to get sewing... I have a baby due in August and I dont think I will have much time after she is born.  My only other child just turned 8, ao I am VERY spoiled with having time for myself.  The thought of starting over is terrifing  and exciting   at the same time.  
Any guidance you can offer would be MUCh appreciated!!!!! 
Thanks so Much!
Christi


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> How on earth did you move and unpack so quick!?!  That is just amazing!



I can not even tell you how much I busted my butt in gear for 4 straight days getting everything done. kids rooms are done and so is the sewing and my bedroom... kitchen is done as well. have a few boxes of stuff that I have no idea what to do with... but I am still working on that. will just store in the garage. and best of all....... the car fits in the garage now! WOOO HOO!!!!

Lori


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Not invasive  A few months ago I was tested for RA and the Rhuematologist said OA I think because from my kneee history, back and hip history with Xrays that show it in all those places already she said my hand issue has to be more OA.  Sadly my gut still says it is RA even though my blood tests came back ok.  One of the levels was VERY elevated but they said it was because of my Hyperthyroidism ( yeah I know I'm falling apart!)  thankfully I am going back on Friday to the Rhuematologist ad my new hand issue which has gotten worse since I last saw her may convince her my assumption.  I by no means WANT Ra but I want answers and my OA meds do not help my hands at all they help my hips and knee.  I have pretty much had Oa in my knee since I was a kid.  As much as I love my dr I really wonder if she is at a loss and lumped it with my OA.  Maybe you can't have both?
> I am 37 and I shouldn't have to pry my hands open in the morning.  It is just scaring me
> 
> Shannon I adore that!!!!!  You know in our house SB rules!
> 
> so cute!  Congrats on winning!



Yes, you can absolutely have both!  Also, 25% of people w/ RA have a negative blood test.  Please see another doc for a second opinion.  Your future is too important not to be absolutely sure.  And the fact that the meds aren't helping really makes me question...  Just please get at least one more opinion to be absolutely sure.


----------



## KARAJ

eeyore3847 said:


> oh..... I am BACK!!!! I have moved to Tucson... my sewing room is unpacked and I have internet!! WOO HOO!!! Will take pics today of the new digs... have lots to catch up on since last friday!
> Lori




Good to have you back.  

Tuscon, Huh, Please just tell me you are not a wildcats fan?

How long did you live in Phoenix for? My husband and I were born and raised there, and drive back home, well at least me and the kids do, at least every other month from Ft Bliss (El Paso), TX.


----------



## tricia

lynnanddbyz said:


> lynnanddbyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I thought you where asking how I attached it, not what I attached with.  I just used lots of pins and went real slow.    I had not thought of the heat and bond.  Wish I had then maybe I would not have sweated it so much getting it straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Both answers were good.  I guess I will try the heat n bond and then sew the sides as you did.  Sounds a bit easier then all the pins.
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh..... I am BACK!!!! I have moved to Tucson... my sewing room is unpacked and I have internet!! WOO HOO!!! Will take pics today of the new digs... have lots to catch up on since last friday!
> Lori
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting the important things done and unpacked first.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneymomof1

minnie2 said:


> Thanks!  My mom does the brace s for her oa and I tried it since it worked for her and it was awful.  Maybe I will try again...



I have RA and I am also 37.  I was diagnosed about two years ago.  My rheumatoid level was through the roof.  My rheumatologist is great, she understands and listens to me. I hate taking any kind of medicine, so she agrees to just monitor me every six months and get updated blood work and x-rays. I went back last month because I was in agony.  I hurt everywhere for about two weeks, it was pure torture.  She wanted to put me on Plaquenil which is actually a anti-malaria drug but it has been used for years to slow the progress of RA.  I really don't want to take it, lots of side effects.  RA can also effect your eyes, drying up the lacrimal glands (tear ducts).  My eyes have been what is really bothering me, very dry all the time.  Of course they want to give you something for that also.  So for now I continue on no meds other than Tylenol Arthritis and when it gets really bad some prescription Naproxen.  My hands and arms bother me alot, I am a social worker full time and pretty much write notes all day, everything little thing you do has to be documented.  So I sleep in an over the counter carpal tunnel brace and that has helped tremendously.  Good luck to you and if you ever have any questions give me a holler.


----------



## KARAJ

eeyore3847 said:


> I can not even tell you how much I busted my butt in gear for 4 straight days getting everything done. kids rooms are done and so is the sewing and my bedroom... kitchen is done as well. have a few boxes of stuff that I have no idea what to do with... but I am still working on that. will just store in the garage. and best of all....... the car fits in the garage now! WOOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Lori



Just curious, are cars meant to fit in a garage??  How do you get it to fit in there with all your stuff??? I should look into this new idea of garage usage!! 

OK, I am envious we have moved 5 times in 6 years and I have found boxes I have not unpacked in the last 2 moves!! and anyone wanna guess where they are right now??


----------



## eeyore3847

KARAJ said:


> Good to have you back.
> 
> Tuscon, Huh, Please just tell me you are not a wildcats fan?
> 
> How long did you live in Phoenix for? My husband and I were born and raised there, and drive back home, well at least me and the kids do, at least every other month from Ft Bliss (El Paso), TX.


GO CATS!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL!!!
I moved to phx. when I was 10 until college.... then I went to UofA! BEAR DOWN! Lived there about  6 years and then moved back to Phx... Now 9 years later I am back.  I actually went to Greenway High School and just moved from North Phoenix. 35th ave and pinnacle peak area! Where in Phx. were you
Lori



tricia said:


> lynnanddbyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting the important things done and unpacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ton of boxes that were just fabric and had to get them out of the garage! LOL!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## eeyore3847

KARAJ said:


> Just curious, are cars meant to fit in a garage??  How do you get it to fit in there with all your stuff??? I should look into this new idea of garage usage!!
> 
> OK, I am envious we have moved 5 times in 6 years and I have found boxes I have not unpacked in the last 2 moves!! and anyone wanna guess where they are right now??




Well since the husband and I split and he took half and I took half... it was not too hard... but I did fill an suv, a car and a 26 foot truck to the brim and still had to leave a few things behind to go back for.... but luckily this garage had extra length on the sides and was deeper so it makes it easier... though there is just enough room to get out of the car and not much more.. but it is better than having it in the hot AZ sun and bake when you get into it! 

Lori


----------



## revrob

abc123mom said:


> Minnie2 That looks fabulous!  I just talked my daughters into a "princess inspired" sundress instead of a big fancy one for our trip this year.  This will definitely serve as inspiration!




Thanks so much!  I think you'll love creating a princessy sundress!  they're lots of fun!



troijka said:


> HI Everyone...
> I have not been on this thread in months, but I did post pics of 28 OUTFITS   (sick, I know) that i did for my daughter, nieces and nephew for our last trip a while ago.  Anyhow...we are planning our next magical gathering and I want to make the girls different versions of the princess sundresses.  I think they the CUTEST things ever.  Where, oh where, do you get you instructions from or are these made up in your brains? (please say no...I dont think  i can do it!!!!).
> So far, I am trying to create a Cinderella, Tinkerbelle, Ariel and either Sleeping Beauty or Belle.  And I need to get sewing... I have a baby due in August and I dont think I will have much time after she is born.  My only other child just turned 8, ao I am VERY spoiled with having time for myself.  The thought of starting over is terrifing  and exciting   at the same time.
> Any guidance you can offer would be MUCh appreciated!!!!!
> Thanks so Much!
> Christi



The one that I just posted begain as a Simply Sweet dress pattern (by Carla C - from www.youcanmakethis.com).  I used the natural waistline, ruffled skirt & scrunched elastic straps.  I embellished the bodice to give it a bit of a "princess seam" look.  The peplum thing on the waist - I used a pattern piece from a big three pattern company.  I just used the pieces for the peplum and adjusted them slightly so that they would work in the waistline.  
SO, it is sorta a combination of patterns, and sorta coming up with stuff out of my head to make all the pieces work. 




eeyore3847 said:


> I can not even tell you how much I busted my butt in gear for 4 straight days getting everything done. kids rooms are done and so is the sewing and my bedroom... kitchen is done as well. have a few boxes of stuff that I have no idea what to do with... but I am still working on that. will just store in the garage. and best of all....... the car fits in the garage now! WOOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Lori


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:



This is such a cute dress! I have 4th of July fabric I forgot I had in the trunk of my car the other day...now I have to get going on that!


----------



## teresajoy

lynnanddbyz said:


> Now what can I do with this?????  Are there any simple projects I can do until I am confident about using it???  Thank you ladies.



I would suggest just trying it on some scraps and then just going for it with a project! I use mine to finish the seams after I sew them and to do rolled hems. 


sohappy said:


> *Help for a Disboutiquer-*
> 
> I dont know how many of you remember Amerami (I think that is how to spell it) who used to post pics of her cutie Erin here last year.  She and her mom sewed up a storm for their summer trip last year (I saw someone posted one of her photobucket pics recently on this thread or the previous one).  Through other connections, I am friends with her sister.  I have recently learned that Amys husband/Erins dad has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  The prognosis isnt good.  He is already having trouble eating.  Amys sister, Jen mentioned to me that she was taking Erin to get some new clothes for summer since Amy was so busy taking care of her husband.  I volunteered to make a few things for Erin.  I got to thinking that maybe you guys might want to help out too.  Jen said it would be OK to post.  So if you are interested, please PM me.  I cannot imagine loosing your dad at such a young age (and watching him slowly get worse and worse).  I know that something special for her might bring her a small bit of joy in this really hard time.



Oh no, that is so sad. Thank you for letting us know and for doing this for her!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> oh, gosh, so cute!  Did you use a pattern?  Can I case it?  huh, huh, can i, can i?


 Wait, I want to CASE it first.  The dress is adorable!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.


That is just beautiful!



minnie2 said:


> Not invasive  A few months ago I was tested for RA and the Rhuematologist said OA I think because from my kneee history, back and hip history with Xrays that show it in all those places already she said my hand issue has to be more OA.  Sadly my gut still says it is RA even though my blood tests came back ok.  One of the levels was VERY elevated but they said it was because of my Hyperthyroidism ( yeah I know I'm falling apart!)  thankfully I am going back on Friday to the Rhuematologist ad my new hand issue which has gotten worse since I last saw her may convince her my assumption.  I by no means WANT Ra but I want answers and my OA meds do not help my hands at all they help my hips and knee.  I have pretty much had Oa in my knee since I was a kid.  As much as I love my dr I really wonder if she is at a loss and lumped it with my OA.  Maybe you can't have both?
> I am 37 and I shouldn't have to pry my hands open in the morning.  It is just scaring me


I sure do hope you find an answer and then a solution. You are right, you are too young to be in pain like that.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



Sorry, I thought I had this in a quote.  The dress is just beautiful.  What is the occasion?  Who is it for?  What pattern did you use?  I love it but the princess seams scare me.


----------



## MonkersMama

Hi All,

I can't even remember the last time I sewed anything, but today I was at Joann with DD (14 mo) and we were cruising the clearance fabrics and I spotted a pink smocked fabric with Winnie and Tigger,  marked down to $7/yd.  DD is so tiny, that I needed only about 20".  I cannot wait to whip this up, I think I'll do tied ribbon straps.

As soon as I saw it I was thinking about our ADR at Crystal Palace in August...she just loves W the Pooh.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry, I thought I had this in a quote.  The dress is just beautiful.  What is the occasion?  Who is it for?  What pattern did you use?  I love it but the princess seams scare me.



Thanks so much!
This was made for a friend that has a trip coming very soon.  She was looking for a dress that could be worn all day with comfort, but would be suitable for a special meal and be appropriate for pictures.  This was her request!
This dress began life as a Simply Sweet pattern.  The princess seams are "faux".  The light pink section on the bodice is simply sewn on to the existing bodice.
Thanks again for the compliment1


----------



## KARAJ

eeyore3847 said:


> GO CATS!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOL!!!
> I moved to phx. when I was 10 until college.... then I went to UofA! BEAR DOWN! Lived there about  6 years and then moved back to Phx... Now 9 years later I am back.  I actually went to Greenway High School and just moved from North Phoenix. 35th ave and pinnacle peak area! Where in Phx. were you
> Lori



I grew up around 51st Ave and Northern, bought my first house at 35th and Greenway, and my dad lives at 39th Drive and Cielo Grande 3 blocks north of Pinnacle Peak right by where you were. I went to Apollo High School. 
All of my family are ASU grads or currently attending in the case of my sister!! 
GO SUNDEVILS


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneymommieof2 said:


> The ribbon was being clearanced at michaels for $1



I've been wanting some Disney ribbon for months! I ran to Michaels the minute I saw this. But our dump didn't carry it. 



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



I just love this!! 



adoptionmomma4 said:


>



She is so adorable.  The dress looks great!


----------



## goofy5

are you allowed to post here if you make things to sell? 
Elizabeth


----------



## bclydia

goofy5 said:


> are you allowed to post here if you make things to sell?
> Elizabeth



No Elizabeth, sorry! It's against DisBoard policy to sell things here.
Oh, now if you mean you want to show pics of what you made, that's different than looking to sell through here.  Many of the sewers here do sell their creations on etsy and such and some have their etsy names in their signatures. Sometimes we get sneak peeks of what will later end up in their etsy stores.


----------



## Haganfam5

All of the dresses and boys outfits posted have been so cute! 

This thread has been moving so fast and it's so hard to keep up with!

I also made a simple stripwork dress for my daughter Julia (Friday is her kindergarten concert) out of the fairy tale fabric. Nothing elaborate but I will post pics when she wears it.  I used the other two fabrics that go with the one shown here recently.

I went on a hiking trip with my son and his first grade class yesterday. It was fun and so nice to spend time with my son. Today I went and signed up for my college classes for the fall. I am heading back to school to work on my bachelors degree. I thought I was half way there with getting my associates degree but it looks like it's going to take me about 2 1/2 years to finish my bachelors. I don't mind though, i just can't wait to geet going again!  Someday I will be teaching little munchkins! I can't wait! 

Congratulations on the adoptions, new babies and "it's a girl"!!!!!   So exciting!  I am so happy for all of you!

Prayers for those who need them.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am six pages behind but I had to post . . .


Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> Front view of Baby's Face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy


Congratulations!!! I want another baby so badly (Did I just say that? How embarrassing)  I really do.  Congratulations again.  I was so excited when I found out DD was a girl.  She was the first girl in DH's family in 18 years and they were thrilled.   


emcreative said:


> Adi, congrats on your baby girl.  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> And...my big news...
> 
> 
> OUR ADOPTION OF FERB HAS BEEN APPROVED!!!!
> 
> We were waiting for the "yes" or "no" from the big man at the state level, and we just heard today it was a YES!!!
> 
> Now it goes to the judge who has been working the case for a yes or no (we are 99.9% sure it will be yes, this judge is fantastic, we go to every hearing and always turn in a written update with pictures of the boys, etc).  They say that usually takes two weeks with the other judge (this judge is even faster) and then we get our court date, and lately that has been seven days!
> 
> So, in the next month, Ferb should be legally and forever ours!  LOL And then I can tell y'all his new name and post a zillion pictures!!!


Congratulations on the good news.  I can't wait to see little Ferb's picture.




t-beri said:


> I'm here!!!  Just lurking lately.  But I'm back.  For now. I have been so busy getting ready for this kiddo!!!
> 
> NICOLE!!!! Congratulations!!  How exciting!  I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Adi's having a baby girl too...boy I would LOVE it if this little bean was another little princess.  The boys(dada and brother) would go nuts but I'd be happy as a clam
> 
> Baby is doing well. Has been head down for about 4 weeks now.  I'm seeing my midwife every week.  The only concern right now is my iron level.  They have me starting supplements but I haven't gone to get them yet and I should have started them over the weekend.
> 
> I do have pics to share of Lily's Sophie Tunic.  But they are on my MIL's computer.  I will get them.  I am going there for a marathon sewing session tomorrow, we are working on my diaper stash!!!  WOO HOO!!! Of course I have never sewn a diaper and the pattern instructions are so vague- but hopefully we'll figure it out. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Definitely send me some disboutique sewing vibes!! I have a LOT to sew.
> 
> Now to find time to go backwards and catch up..



Make sure you get those supplements girl!  How much longer do you have?  A month?  I can't wait to see your diapers.  If I have another one I hope to use cloth diapers.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi Teresa!

Did you fix the trip report link? It's not working for me . Maybe I am clicking on the wrong thing?........no, I just don't think it's working.....I feel teased..LOL!! 




teresajoy said:


> I would suggest just trying it on some scraps and then just going for it with a project! I use mine to finish the seams after I sew them and to do rolled hems.
> 
> 
> Oh no, that is so sad. Thank you for letting us know and for doing this for her!


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> I can not even tell you how much I busted my butt in gear for 4 straight days getting everything done. kids rooms are done and so is the sewing and my bedroom... kitchen is done as well. have a few boxes of stuff that I have no idea what to do with... but I am still working on that. will just store in the garage. and best of all....... the car fits in the garage now! WOOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Lori


WOW!  good for you getting all that done!



ireland_nicole said:


> Yes, you can absolutely have both!  Also, 25% of people w/ RA have a negative blood test.  Please see another doc for a second opinion.  Your future is too important not to be absolutely sure.  And the fact that the meds aren't helping really makes me question...  Just please get at least one more opinion to be absolutely sure.


I will trust me I am the queen of findng a new dr if I think the other one is wrong and I am usually right!



disneymomof1 said:


> I have RA and I am also 37.  I was diagnosed about two years ago.  My rheumatoid level was through the roof.  My rheumatologist is great, she understands and listens to me. I hate taking any kind of medicine, so she agrees to just monitor me every six months and get updated blood work and x-rays. I went back last month because I was in agony.  I hurt everywhere for about two weeks, it was pure torture.  She wanted to put me on Plaquenil which is actually a anti-malaria drug but it has been used for years to slow the progress of RA.  I really don't want to take it, lots of side effects.  RA can also effect your eyes, drying up the lacrimal glands (tear ducts).  My eyes have been what is really bothering me, very dry all the time.  Of course they want to give you something for that also.  So for now I continue on no meds other than Tylenol Arthritis and when it gets really bad some prescription Naproxen.  My hands and arms bother me alot, I am a social worker full time and pretty much write notes all day, everything little thing you do has to be documented.  So I sleep in an over the counter carpal tunnel brace and that has helped tremendously.  Good luck to you and if you ever have any questions give me a holler.


Pm'ing you


----------



## emcreative

disneymom I'm on Plaquenil for Lupus (as well as steriods) and they are the one med that has seemed to make a difference.  You have to get your eyes checked and then get periodic eye exams (the worst side effect would be impact on your vision) but so far so good for me.  I am sensitive to a lot of meds, and so far Plaquenil has been one of the "easiest" meds I've ever taken.


----------



## eeyore3847

KARAJ said:


> I grew up around 51st Ave and Northern, bought my first house at 35th and Greenway, and my dad lives at 39th Drive and Cielo Grande 3 blocks north of Pinnacle Peak right by where you were. I went to Apollo High School.
> All of my family are ASU grads or currently attending in the case of my sister!!
> GO SUNDEVILS




oh that is not far at all...... 51st and northern is near one ofmy fav. quilt shops up in phoenix...
go cats!!! LOL


----------



## revrob

SallyfromDE said:


> I just love this!!



Thanks so much!



bclydia said:


> No Elizabeth, sorry! It's against DisBoard policy to sell things here.
> Oh, now if you mean you want to show pics of what you made, that's different than looking to sell through here.  Many of the sewers here do sell their creations on etsy and such and some have their etsy names in their signatures. Sometimes we get sneak peeks of what will later end up in their etsy stores.



What she said!  Sorry!


----------



## eeyore3847

Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house! 





Here is the house.... the pile to the left of the car is garbage stuff from moving!!! That is going to take a couple trips to get rid of!





View from the back yard... Tucson has amazing mountains!









Lori


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the house.... the pile to the left of the car is garbage stuff from moving!!! That is going to take a couple trips to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back yard... Tucson has amazing mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



What amazing views!  I still can't believe you got unpacked so quick!


----------



## jham

Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL. 











I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.


----------



## emcreative

Jeanne, the dress is to die for, seriously.  She looks just like a little princess!  

and Lori I LOVE the pics of the new house.  We want to move so badly!  We are hoping when the second adoption is completed we can get out of here.  Besides the fact we live in a shoebox (we call our house the clown car as in, "how many people did they somehow fit in there, they just keep coming out one after another after another..." we really want to move close to my husband's family and somewhere better for my daughter's asthma.  Also, with my husband working so far away from the company home base, if they had to fire someone right now it would be him.

But anyway Lori the house looks great on the outside and the view is magnificent!


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> What amazing views!  I still can't believe you got unpacked so quick!


Thanks.. thes outhwest is so great with mountain views.... I had to just get it done... so I could move on to getting to an everyday routine!



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.



Love the dress.... super cute.... and I have not thought of a new modeling spot yet.. eecckkk



emcreative said:


> and Lori I LOVE the pics of the new house.  We want to move so badly!  We are hoping when the second adoption is completed we can get out of here.  Besides the fact we live in a shoebox (we call our house the clown car as in, "how many people did they somehow fit in there, they just keep coming out one after another after another..." we really want to move close to my husband's family and somewhere better for my daughter's asthma.  Also, with my husband working so far away from the company home base, if they had to fire someone right now it would be him.
> 
> But anyway Lori the house looks great on the outside and the view is magnificent!



oh thanks.... It is only 1800 sq feet for the 3 kids and me... more than enough but would have liked bigger, but I had to find something in a great neigborhood in my buget... choices were limited! LOL... hopefully this time next year I will be able to buy!


----------



## KARAJ

jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.




Beautiful...How did you make the rose things??? It is really a great summer Belle dress.


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



Shannon - this is sooooooooo cute!!! I LOVE it!!! Not sure I could do that skirty thingy - is it hard to do????



eeyore3847 said:


> oh..... I am BACK!!!! I have moved to Tucson... my sewing room is unpacked and I have internet!! WOO HOO!!! Will take pics today of the new digs... have lots to catch up on since last friday!
> Lori



Lori - your new view is AWESOME!!!! How the heck did you unpack so quickly!! I've lived in our new house for a year now, and there are still some unpacked boxes!!!!!!

Prayers for those with variouis types of Arthritis - I am an OT who works with kids who have RA (although thankfully  this is so under control now days) but I would suggest using a paraffin dip (you can buy them at Walmart etc) in the morning to warm up and losen your joints. I also am in favor of using hand splints at night time (resting hand splints) to prevent joint deformity and then supportive splints for repetitive activities such as keyboarding (wrist **** up splint). Seriously, your joints can change so quickly and be damaged permanently. Splints can be a pain, but they can also prevent a lot too...its amazing how much pressure we put on our hands/wrists at night when we are sleeping!!!! Splints can be custom made out of thermoplastic materials that an OT can form/mold right to you OR there are prefabricated ones as well. Have a chat with your Dr - views might be different in various parts of the country.....


----------



## emcreative

HEATHERSUE

Psst...your PM box is full!


----------



## eeyore3847

billwendy said:


> Lori - your new view is AWESOME!!!! How the heck did you unpack so quickly!! I've lived in our new house for a year now, and there are still some unpacked boxes!!!!!!




I am a determined woman when I set my mind to something - HAHAHAHA


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the house.... the pile to the left of the car is garbage stuff from moving!!! That is going to take a couple trips to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back yard... Tucson has amazing mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, it is a wonderful view.  I am not use to seeing mountains without snow.  It looks lovely.  Congrats on such a quick unpack.  WTG!



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.



Shameless, I say not!  That is beautiful and amazing.  WOW.  I can't believe it is the stripwork jumper with double layer skirt.  It is truly wonderful


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I was trying to make a simple skirt that was suppose to take an hour.  Now, 4 days later, I finally ripped the yellow trim off and it is in the washer.  My head is hurting from work and I see my typing and sewing going down hill.  It is a good indicator how my head is doing when I try to type.  Luck for backspace to correct.

It is 1 month and 1 day until our DL trip and I am just busy with work, daycare for DS, Mom, DH, ranch work to really get to excited.  I have been posting on the DL section to learn more.

There is guy who replied to my EE hours and entrance post.  Jackdeltablack.  Take a look at his avatar...wow!


----------



## disneymomof1

Minnie2 your pm box is full

I am very excited to share that I have some friends around the world fabric on it's way to me.  So very excited, I have been looking for a year for it on ebay and etsy and one day POOF like magic there it was.  Not sure what to make with it yet, we are going in sept. so probably a simply sweet halter, something cool.  Can you tell I am just so excited !!


----------



## disneymomof1

Lori, love the pics of the new house and the area is gorgeous.  I would love to move closer to the Jersey beaches but DH would like to move down south.  Last week he came home and asked if I would like to move to Savannah, GA, his company is offering a transfer.  Not sure if I am ready to make that far of a move, but maybe in the future.  We would be a lot closer to WDW then.


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.



I've ALWAYS loved that Belle!  BEAUTIFUL!  Thanks for re-posting!



billwendy said:


> Shannon - this is sooooooooo cute!!! I LOVE it!!! Not sure I could do that skirty thingy - is it hard to do????




It wasn't difficult.  I just used a pattern piece from a princess gown pattern.  I did figure that I needed to add interfacing to give it body.  That's pretty much it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the house.... the pile to the left of the car is garbage stuff from moving!!! That is going to take a couple trips to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back yard... Tucson has amazing mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


love the new house; color me impressed!



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.



Honey, you can shamelessly show your stuff whenever you want, it's gorgeous!



KARAJ said:


> Beautiful...How did you make the rose things??? It is really a great summer Belle dress.



I second that emotion; how do you; and can we CASE it?  My DD would love that skirt design!


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.



Love that little Belle dress.  So elegant and yet cool enough for touring.

Lori - great view and good looking house.


OK, funny story.  I have planned to make Avilo Pocket Totes for the kids teachers for an end of year gift.  4 teachers total, I bought Debbie Mumm School fabric while I was in Florida in March, since we live in the north the kids don't get out until the end of June, Lots of time, right??

NOT, I forgot that one of Ty's teachers is pregnant.  How I could forget I don't know, cause she is like out to HERE ! (guess that's a visual)  So her last day is Friday.  Guess what I am doing tonight?


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> I think it is called Mary Jo's near Gaffney maybe?? Hopefully someone else will chime in. If not I'll look it up. I have never been but heard so much wonderful stuff about it. I don't think it is too far off 85. When are you heading that way?



Thanks for the idea!!! My Mom and her hubby are headed down there next weekend for her uncles birthday!!! I thought just maybe I could  pursuade her to stop someplace for me!!

I'll try googling it!!!

THanks!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much


----------



## emcreative

kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much




I'm so sorry to hear this.  I will light a candle and pray for the family.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much



Just saw this as well.  Does anyone know what happened?  So incredibly sad.


----------



## teresajoy

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Teresa!
> 
> Did you fix the trip report link? It's not working for me . Maybe I am clicking on the wrong thing?........no, I just don't think it's working.....I feel teased..LOL!!


I thought it was working, but I'll check it again.
ETA: It works when I click it (the green button) but here is a direct link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2187491



kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much



I just saw that! I have no idea what happened. This is so sad. Here is her TR:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1872571


----------



## MouseTriper

kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much



How sad...I will be praying for their family!!!


----------



## kc10family

lovesdumbo said:


> and VERY well LOVED by those lucky enough to get one!!!!!!!


Bernadette! How are you? I see your picture of June in your siggie... I was thinking of her the other day. 
Nice to read you.


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay for those of you who do machine embroidery/applique, can you help me?  I am working on a design and it keeps stopping and telling me to correct the upper thread/tension however it is all fine.  I just hit clear and it goes some more and then stops again.  Could this be due to the specific design and how it was digitized???? PLEASE HELP!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## jham

KARAJ said:


> Beautiful...How did you make the rose things??? It is really a great summer Belle dress.


 
Thanks!  For the roses I folded over a strip of fabric, it was maybe 4" wide and the 44" of the fabric for length (I think, it's been a while and I don't have the dress to look at).  I ironed it and gathered down the edge just like a ruffle then gathered it up tight and rolled it into a rose.  When it was as full as I wanted I just ended it.  On both ends I think I folded the edge over so it ended in a triangle.  I'm thinking I took a needle and thread and sort of tacked it to itself a little as I rolled it up, then just stitched it onto the skirt.  I may have also attempted tacking it together after I had rolled it but I think I decided it was easier to do as I went along.  I copied it from Tom so he probably has better directions.  



disneymomof1 said:


> Minnie2 your pm box is full
> 
> I am very excited to share that I have some friends around the world fabric on it's way to me. So very excited, I have been looking for a year for it on ebay and etsy and one day POOF like magic there it was. Not sure what to make with it yet, we are going in sept. so probably a simply sweet halter, something cool. Can you tell I am just so excited !!


 
I can't wait to see what you make! 



ireland_nicole said:


> love the new house; color me impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, you can shamelessly show your stuff whenever you want, it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that emotion; how do you; and can we CASE it? My DD would love that skirt design!


 
You guys are so nice!  Feel free to CASE for your kiddos.  I CASE'd Tom.


----------



## kc10family

Thank you all for the welcome/warning. 

Thank you fo rthe FYI on sergers... I will be looking soon. My serger will be taking a one time flying lesson very soon if it doens't work this next try. 

I do hope you all have a great evening and day tomorrow.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much



Praying for the family


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> Okay for those of you who do machine embroidery/applique, can you help me?  I am working on a design and it keeps stopping and telling me to correct the upper thread/tension however it is all fine.  I just hit clear and it goes some more and then stops again.  Could this be due to the specific design and how it was digitized???? PLEASE HELP!!!  Thanks!!



What machine do you have?  Sometimes I have this problem and it has to do with the thread.  When I get this message, I take the spool of thread off of the holder on the back, rethread the machine and put the thread in coffee cup behind the machine.  That usually fixes the problem.  It has something to do with the thread being wound too tight or something.  The further it is from the machine, the better it works.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I am trying to get my blog set up and I am having a difficult time with getting a template the way I want it....Any help from you savy ladies & Tom would be great.

If you want to take a look at it to see what I mean:
www.polkadotsnpetals.blogspot.com

I just love some of the blogs I have come across today..and I want a pretty one too!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

revrob said:


> What machine do you have?  Sometimes I have this problem and it has to do with the thread.  When I get this message, I take the spool of thread off of the holder on the back, rethread the machine and put the thread in coffee cup behind the machine.  That usually fixes the problem.  It has something to do with the thread being wound too tight or something.  The further it is from the machine, the better it works.



I have the Brother PE-750D.  I am using the Rayon Madera thread.  WoW...I never thought it would be okay to take the thread off the machine??  Coffee cup, hmmmm...I may have to try that.  Thanks!!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am trying to get my blog set up and I am having a difficult time with getting a template the way I want it....Any help from you savy ladies & Tom would be great.
> 
> If you want to take a look at it to see what I mean:
> www.polkadotsnpetals.blogspot.com
> 
> I just love some of the blogs I have come across today..and I want a pretty one too!!!!!


 I have been working on redoing mine.
You have to make sure that the original template you choose is the Minima.  Make sure that is checked, and then add your html widget with your html code you got from TCBOTB.
You can then customize it from there!  If you need any help let us know!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have been working on redoing mine.
> You have to make sure that the original template you choose is the Minima.  Make sure that is checked, and then add your html widget with your html code you got from TCBOTB.
> You can then customize it from there!  If you need any help let us know!



Thanks Tom...but really you just had me at Minima. But I am willing to figure it out I will probably be asking a ton of questions!


----------



## danicaw

drive by post.. sorry, its one of those weeks.

I was on CarlaC's blog and got the impression she is doing a womens size tunic pattern! I went to the Sis Boom blog and they say it! 
"The womans Patricia Tunic will be rolling out by the end of next month ...Glory Days!!!!"

Wahoooo! 
Is this common knowledge and I missed it?
I am just soo excited! 

I haven't caught everything posted but what I have is wonderful!


----------



## teresajoy

danicaw said:


> drive by post.. sorry, its one of those weeks.
> 
> I was on CarlaC's blog and got the impression she is doing a womens size tunic pattern! I went to the Sis Boom blog and they say it!
> "The womans Patricia Tunic will be rolling out by the end of next month ...Glory Days!!!!"
> 
> Wahoooo!
> Is this common knowledge and I missed it?
> I am just soo excited!
> 
> I haven't caught everything posted but what I have is wonderful!



YES!! Isn't it exciting!!! I can't wait!!! 

Jennifer posted on her Facebook account that there is another women's pattern on the horizon too! A peasant top!


----------



## jeniamt

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay LAST summer my mom redid her sewing room and got rid of alot of stuff.  Mostly junk- old dried out paint, old used stencils, and lots of other stuff that should have been thrown out YEARS ago.  Anyway  She did not have room for some of her stuff with the new layout.  She asked me to store her Serger for her.  She did not give it to me but I have had it for almost a year.  I asked her at Easter when she would want it back.  She said she just did not have the time to learn how to use it and it had only been used once or twice.  She had bought it at Walmart so no classes.  She wants me to learn how to use it and then show her what I can do.
> 
> Now here comes my questions.  You ladies have insprired me to dig it out and set it up.  I got it threaded(already had the thread from mom), went through the book and set the tensions.  Now what can I do with this?????  Are there any simple projects I can do until I am confident about using it???  Thank you ladies.



You just need to play with it.  I have the same one and I am sure I am not using it to its full potential.  But I can finish a seam with the best of them  

Do you have a regular machine as well? 



eeyore3847 said:


> Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the house.... the pile to the left of the car is garbage stuff from moving!!! That is going to take a couple trips to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back yard... Tucson has amazing mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



The house looks great!  Glad you are settled.



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.




Re-Post away, I love that dress every time I see it.  I'm seeing a case in my future!  I say that but I am so behind on all my planned projects, my girls will be graduating from college by the time I get to it.


----------



## danicaw

teresajoy said:


> YES!! Isn't it exciting!!! I can't wait!!!
> 
> Jennifer posted on her Facebook account that there is another women's pattern on the horizon too! A peasant top!



Soo coool! 
Thanks!

And a few of these....
Ok, that's better


----------



## jeniamt

Who mentioned a $40 petti?  I must know the source, if you don't mind sharing.      PM if you like.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Oooh please tell me the CarlaC "woman's size" tunic will also be in "FLUFFY WOMAN'" sizes!  When I saw it on the kids I thought if you washed that in RIT Sunprotection it would be AWESOME for us "Lupies" and others who aren't supposed to be in the sun!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Oooh please tell me the CarlaC "woman's size" tunic will also be in "FLUFFY WOMAN'" sizes!  When I saw it on the kids I thought if you washed that in RIT Sunprotection it would be AWESOME for us "Lupies" and others who aren't supposed to be in the sun!


According to Jennifer Pagenelli the pattern is supposed to go up to a size 2x or 3x.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> According to Jennifer Pagenelli the pattern is supposed to go up to a size 2x or 3x.




SWEET!

Oh wait SHOOT!  That REALLY means I gotta stop being afraid to sew, doesn't it?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Oh wait SHOOT!  That REALLY means I gotta stop being afraid to sew, doesn't it?


Ummmm Yeah! That also means that I would finally have to sew something for myself.


----------



## emcreative

So who's gonna hold my hand and pass me a Xanax every few hours if I try this?  

I wasn't going to start to try sewing until AFTER disney but with a lightweight fabric and the sun protection that might be the perfect thing for me to wear at the park.  How easy is the kid version?  Is there an ETA on the adult pattern?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.



 Madi just saw this and is really mad at me for not making her a Belle dress yet!  Also out of nowhere she told me she wants a Mary Poppins dress!


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Oooh please tell me the CarlaC "woman's size" tunic will also be in "FLUFFY WOMAN'" sizes!  When I saw it on the kids I thought if you washed that in RIT Sunprotection it would be AWESOME for us "Lupies" and others who aren't supposed to be in the sun!



It will go up to a size 3x and what an awesome idea about the sun protection!  I didn't even know that existed!  Thanks!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

jeniamt said:


> You just need to play with it.  I have the same one and I am sure I am not using it to its full potential.  But I can finish a seam with the best of them
> 
> Do you have a regular machine as well?
> 
> 
> Yes I have 2 regular machines.  One is a heavy duty commercial type Singer(LOVE IT).  It takes a beating and keeps a ticking.  The other is my OLD starter machine my grandma gave me when I turned 16.    Very basic and cheap but I have to keep because She has been gone for many years and I just can't part with it.  It hasn't ever sewn well.  I also have an embroidery machine(my baby).
> 
> I just have never try a serger.  My Singer has an overlock stitch so I just never tried one.  PLEEEEEEASE wish me luck.  I have sewn for many years but this serger scares me.


----------



## littlepeppers

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am trying to get my blog set up and I am having a difficult time with getting a template the way I want it....Any help from you savy ladies & Tom would be great.
> 
> If you want to take a look at it to see what I mean:
> www.polkadotsnpetals.blogspot.com
> 
> I just love some of the blogs I have come across today..and I want a pretty one too!!!!!



I love blogspot.  My sister & I bothe keep one up.  She lives in Fort Worth & I live down here in South LA hurricane alley.  We upload pic & video clips so we can still see eachothers growing children.  My DD thinks the computer is (KK- my sister's oldest).

My mom uses our blogs as a brag page to her friends.


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> I thought it was working, but I'll check it again.
> ETA: It works when I click it (the green button) but here is a direct link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2187491



Thanks Teresa! It worked for me now too just not the 3 times I clicked on it yesterday. IDK ...Off to reading I go!


----------



## jessica52877

MouseTriper said:


> Okay for those of you who do machine embroidery/applique, can you help me?  I am working on a design and it keeps stopping and telling me to correct the upper thread/tension however it is all fine.  I just hit clear and it goes some more and then stops again.  Could this be due to the specific design and how it was digitized???? PLEASE HELP!!!  Thanks!!



Check the bobbin thread too! Mine will always tell me it is the top even if it is the bottom. Right now mine doesn't tell me anything but it keeps skipping stitches and makes this horrid sound when I first start sewing! I think I am taking it to the doc saturday!

Shannon, exactly where do you place the coffee cup? I might need to try that with my other machine. It won't hold my thread right and so I was just going to put some on a bobbin but thought the coffee cup trick might work. I am thinking back right area?


----------



## princessmom29

jeniamt said:


> Who mentioned a $40 petti?  I must know the source, if you don't mind sharing.      PM if you like.  Thanks!!!!!



I am still waiting on the one that I ordered for $30. I promise to post pics when we get it. There was a little snafoo with shipping, but it is on itsway now and the lady that runs the site was very apologetic about it and refunded my shipping. I got it from princessonthego.com she has several colors for about $30. I don't know yet exacxtly how full they are, but I am looking for something a little less full than a typical petti to go under a couple outfits I have in the works. I will keep you posted.


----------



## bear_mom

eeyore3847 said:


> Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the house.... the pile to the left of the car is garbage stuff from moving!!! That is going to take a couple trips to get rid of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the back yard... Tucson has amazing mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Now you just made me miss home. I grew up looking at those mountains. I miss looking at mountains, espically in the morning and at night!

Emily


----------



## princessmom29

MouseTriper said:


> Okay for those of you who do machine embroidery/applique, can you help me?  I am working on a design and it keeps stopping and telling me to correct the upper thread/tension however it is all fine.  I just hit clear and it goes some more and then stops again.  Could this be due to the specific design and how it was digitized???? PLEASE HELP!!!  Thanks!!



My singer does this when it is not pulling the bobbin thread up properly. It kept doing it the other day and by the time I took off the hoop to check the bobbin, there was a bird's nest on the back of the fabric. I am not sure what happened though, because I rethreaded everything top and bottom and it was fine after that.


----------



## teresajoy

jeniamt said:


> Who mentioned a $40 petti?  I must know the source, if you don't mind sharing.      PM if you like.  Thanks!!!!!



Me! I did!  I'll PM you. You can also order them without the fluff. I like to use the flufless one for the girls underneath their regular dresses to add some fulness. 




emcreative said:


> So who's gonna hold my hand and pass me a Xanax every few hours if I try this?
> 
> I wasn't going to start to try sewing until AFTER disney but with a lightweight fabric and the sun protection that might be the perfect thing for me to wear at the park.  How easy is the kid version?  Is there an ETA on the adult pattern?



I think it will be out within the next few weeks.  The pictures I've seen of it are really pretty! (on Carla's blog)


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> So who's gonna hold my hand and pass me a Xanax every few hours if I try this?
> 
> I wasn't going to start to try sewing until AFTER disney but with a lightweight fabric and the sun protection that might be the perfect thing for me to wear at the park.  How easy is the kid version?  Is there an ETA on the adult pattern?



You CAN do this!  Really!  Carla's directions are very straightforward.  She really guides you step by step.  She even has pictures that shows you the written directions.  You really do need to give it a try.  We'll all be here to walk you through it, and you'll be so proud that you made it yourself!




jessica52877 said:


> Check the bobbin thread too! Mine will always tell me it is the top even if it is the bottom. Right now mine doesn't tell me anything but it keeps skipping stitches and makes this horrid sound when I first start sewing! I think I am taking it to the doc saturday!
> 
> Shannon, exactly where do you place the coffee cup? I might need to try that with my other machine. It won't hold my thread right and so I was just going to put some on a bobbin but thought the coffee cup trick might work. I am thinking back right area?




I put the cup just behind and to the right just a bit of where the thread holder is on the machine.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Do the petti's ya'll are getting go up to a size 6/7?  My princess loves full skirts, esp. Sundays, but to be honest I never thought of putting a petti under her dresses to achieve the effect.  Sad but true.  Anyway, is she too big to find one now?  Because I'm pretty sure I don't want to make one


----------



## minnie2

Lori,  What a great new house!  Congrats!  



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.


GORGEOUS Post that one or any one of your creations again and again!!!!!


billwendy said:


> Prayers for those with variouis types of Arthritis - I am an OT who works with kids who have RA (although thankfully  this is so under control now days) but I would suggest using a paraffin dip (you can buy them at Walmart etc) in the morning to warm up and losen your joints. I also am in favor of using hand splints at night time (resting hand splints) to prevent joint deformity and then supportive splints for repetitive activities such as keyboarding (wrist **** up splint). Seriously, your joints can change so quickly and be damaged permanently. Splints can be a pain, but they can also prevent a lot too...its amazing how much pressure we put on our hands/wrists at night when we are sleeping!!!! Splints can be custom made out of thermoplastic materials that an OT can form/mold right to you OR there are prefabricated ones as well. Have a chat with your Dr - views might be different in various parts of the country.....


Thanks. I may need to try the braces again last time they didn't work at all.  One of my GF is an esthetician and did a hand treatment with massage and paraffin on my this weekend and it REALLY helped for about a day and a half.  Which was great.  I think I know what ripped my hands up yesterday and I can't tell George!  His back has been so bad this past week and he always rubs mine since mine since mine is bad so of course I wanted to help him feel better so I rubbed his.  Which helped him but hurt me!  I would do it again though since so many times he has helped my back feel better.
I go to the dr for it tomorrow so I may rub his again tonight and see if that was it besides i want them to be bad for the dr.  you know?  With my luck after weeks of them hurting I will get to the dr and they will be fine!



disneymomof1 said:


> Minnie2 your pm box is full
> 
> I am very excited to share that I have some friends around the world fabric on it's way to me.  So very excited, I have been looking for a year for it on ebay and etsy and one day POOF like magic there it was.  Not sure what to make with it yet, we are going in sept. so probably a simply sweet halter, something cool.  Can you tell I am just so excited !!


I cleared it out!  Sorry!
Cool I can't wait to see what you make!  


disneymomof1 said:


> Lori, love the pics of the new house and the area is gorgeous.  I would love to move closer to the Jersey beaches but DH would like to move down south.  Last week he came home and asked if I would like to move to Savannah, GA, his company is offering a transfer.  Not sure if I am ready to make that far of a move, but maybe in the future.  We would be a lot closer to WDW then.


GA is gorgeous I love GA!  I miss living there every single day!  



kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much


SO tragic!  



teresajoy said:


> YES!! Isn't it exciting!!! I can't wait!!!
> 
> Jennifer posted on her Facebook account that there is another women's pattern on the horizon too! A peasant top!






emcreative said:


> So who's gonna hold my hand and pass me a Xanax every few hours if I try this?
> 
> I wasn't going to start to try sewing until AFTER disney but with a lightweight fabric and the sun protection that might be the perfect thing for me to wear at the park.  How easy is the kid version?  Is there an ETA on the adult pattern?


I will!  You are so creative I think you will be great at sewing!  I highly suggest trying one of Carla's patterns!


----------



## HeatherSue

I've been busy digitizing, so I haven't been able to check the boards for the last few days. 

But, I saw the sad news about GoofyDoo's husband.  I just can't believe it.  As far as I know, he was in good health.  It's just so sad.  Amy is a wonderful woman who loves her family dearly. She could use all of our prayers, I'm sure.

Ameruai (sp?), I'm praying for her family as well.  I can't imagine what she must be going through.

We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I've been busy digitizing, so I haven't been able to check the boards for the last few days.
> 
> But, I saw the sad news about GoofyDoo's husband.  I just can't believe it.  As far as I know, he was in good health.  It's just so sad.  Amy is a wonderful woman who loves her family dearly. She could use all of our prayers, I'm sure.
> 
> Ameruai (sp?), I'm praying for her family as well.  I can't imagine what she must be going through.
> 
> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.




Prayers going out for Jo and for you and Henry too. I know what an important part of your lives she is. 



Adam (from AI) is on the Today show. He is SO good!


----------



## minnie2

This is a pillowcase dress I made for Nikki's bff.  I couldn't find any big kid directions for it so I kind of wong it...Please ignore Nikki's wet hair she just took a shower and the dress is big on her...










This is a purse I made for Kyle's teacher....


----------



## teresajoy

I updated my TR last night if anyone wants to read it. I still have more written, waiting for pictures. I promise I did take picturse on vacation, just not many on the way and at the airport!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am trying to get my blog set up and I am having a difficult time with getting a template the way I want it....Any help from you savy ladies & Tom would be great.
> 
> If you want to take a look at it to see what I mean:
> www.polkadotsnpetals.blogspot.com
> 
> I just love some of the blogs I have come across today..and I want a pretty one too!!!!!




I'm thinking tom already helped you, becaus your background looks pretty good already!  I have my own blog and I maintain my groups blog too.  I use the cutest blog on the block too!!  The really do have the cutest backgrounds!!  Best yet, they are free!!  I even figured out how to make and add a button to my blog so others can post it on their own blog!!

Here's my blog (and my groups) I know a few of us have blogs, if any ne else wants to post their's I'd love to check them out.

I hope to have an apron tutorial up on my blog over the weekend!!

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/

http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I've been busy digitizing, so I haven't been able to check the boards for the last few days.
> 
> But, I saw the sad news about GoofyDoo's husband.  I just can't believe it.  As far as I know, he was in good health.  It's just so sad.  Amy is a wonderful woman who loves her family dearly. She could use all of our prayers, I'm sure.
> 
> Ameruai (sp?), I'm praying for her family as well.  I can't imagine what she must be going through.
> 
> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.


 prayers of course said!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey all!  Just dropping in to say hi.  I have been MIA for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way!  We have our house for sale, and I am working full time at the Great Wolf Lodge.  I am trying to convice DH that we cannot go a year without going to Disney and he is almost convinced!  Finally got my sewing machine a new home and am trying to get some summer clothes done!  Hopefully life will slow down a little so I can vist more!


----------



## mrsmiller

still trying to catch up with all of you!!

Prayers for all that need them


For the new baby princess ...Welcome to the world!!!

for all the preggo ladies.... stay healthy and safe pregnancies to you all


loving all the outfits posted!!! sorry I do not quote (I am really bad at it!!!) sometimes I am a little embarrass to post any pictures as some of the outfits are so amazing!!!!!!

I made this tunic top for my niece , she is 15 and a little on the pooh size (woman's 16) so it is kind of hard to do something for her that do not look too mature for her , but I really love the simple tunics for her 
















I made a bunch of t shirts dresses (I am getting a little tired of them!!!) for some request , but other than that not much sewing as the kids were sick (they got better) and now it is my husband!!!! I cannot take it!!! I am about to K--- him , Men are such babies, imagine if they only have to give birth!!

my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am 






back to catching up!!!!!!!

PS to add:


BETH: I AM REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ADOPTION!!!

Linnette


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> s
> I made this tunic top for my niece , she is 15 and a little on the pooh size (woman's 16) so it is kind of hard to do something for her that do not look too mature for her , but I really love the simple tunics for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of t shirts dresses (I am getting a little tired of them!!!) for some request , but other than that not much sewing as the kids were sick (they got better) and now it is my husband!!!! I cannot take it!!! I am about to K--- him , Men are such babies, imagine if they only have to give birth!!
> 
> my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette,
Welcome back and it is good to see you here again.  Love the Tunic it is beautiful.  You should be very proud of your son.  That is great that he is the math fair.  Math is the truest form.  There is no grey area, just right and wrong.  I love math, it doesn't lie.  WTG.


----------



## ibesue

Okay, I am so far behind.  Wow, everyone has been so chatty!  I kept trying to get back here yesterday to post on this and I kept getting interrupted.



*Toadstool* said:


> Alot of people use sticky spray instead of using the heat and bond or wonder under. I stopped using the sticky spray once I realized how much it was gunking up my machine. It is expensive too. I even bought one of those little clover mini irons to iron the wonder under properly. My iron does not fit in the hoop.hehe
> 
> Gutterman thread is very good thread. That is the brand they are having replace Maxi Lock. It is more expensive and you get less on the spools.
> I use their thread for sewing thread. They didn't have as many colors to choose from as Maxi Lock either. I hope they come out with more. I need at least 5 shades of pink. 2 will not suffice!
> I have a nice sewing machine that doesn't do embroidery and the embroidery machine is separte. I guess I didn't realize that wasa a good thing. I do have hoop envy though. I have a 5 by 7 embroidery field.
> I just want the BIG hoop. The Bernina hoop is huge! The Viking is big too, but the actually embroidery field is about half of the Bernina from what I have heard. The big hoop for Viking is a multiposition hoop. You have to turn the hoop half way through... so now I want the Bernina... Maybe I will win the lottery. Oh wait.. I don't buy lotto tickets.
> 
> Oooh.. I wonder if entering a christmas dress would be bad. I could enter my smocked Feliz. That would probably be bad since it isn't christmas time though. I really don't think I'll have time to start something new..
> 
> Hoop size.. That is why I am waiting until we can afford the biggest one. I want to make sure it is the best at the time and has a huge hoop. I might have to wait 10 years.. lol
> My hubby is so against financing.
> Hrm.. Idk but my lower looper thread kinda shows. That is why I changed that one too. I am probably doing something wrong.
> 
> I just got a serger. I've been sewing for over 10 years without one and I am in love with it. I got the Babylock Evolve. It is way expensive though. I've been waiting for years for it though. I hear Juki and Janome and Husqvarna(Huskylock) make some great machines though too.
> 
> 
> Haha.. I think I talked to my DH about the Evolve for about 2 years before he said yes. They give in eventually!
> You can get a Janome CoverPro for pretty cheap though. Alot of ladies have a regular serger and get that one just for coverstitch. It doesn't do the "whoosh" threading though.
> I am so in love with my serger. I just look at it sometimes... Is that wrong?
> It is my first high end piece of sewing equipment.
> 
> 
> SOOOO.. I had accupuncture yesterday. Didnt hurt when they put the 40 needles in.. Dh told me it was 40. I had no clue! I was feeling great... THEN they pulled the needles out. I felt the intense pain that I was feeling before. They kept assuring me it was normal to sometimes get worse before feeeling better.  My neck and shoulders hurt worse too. Has anyone had *accupuncture*?? I am wondering if I should bother going back next week. My doctor told me I should go even though my pelvic pain had gone away.. now it is back. I feel really dumb.
> 
> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



1  I use one of those little glue stick looking things.  So far has worked pretty good!  I love the sticky spray, but it sometimes leaves marks where the glue was on the area not being tacked down.  Did that make sense?

2  At my Joanns they have a new brand, but not gutterman's that is 1.99 a cone.  I did get one, as I was out of white.  So far so good.

3  So you guys have hoop envy, I have loop envy 

4  How is your pain today after accupunture yesterday?  

I love the dress!  And I am not one for backless dresses on little ones either.



revrob said:


> I would read your blog!  You really NEED a blog!



 



2cutekidz said:


> Here's the set I made using that fabric.  It's fairly simple, but I loved it.



That is still one of my favorite outfits



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



OMGOSH that is so cute!!!  I love the cotton princess dresses!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures



That is gorgeous!!!  What pattern did you use??  I need to make something like that.  I have someone wanting a RWB outfit that doesn't look like the 4th of July!  That would have been perfect, now that I got other fabric!  But I love the style!



Mommyto2Mousers said:


> QUICK QUESTION: I would like to use the upholstery material...would i need a stronger needle??  Someone told me that mine might break.



Depends on how thick the fabric is.  I would use a Jeans needle or a number 14 needle and see how it works.




lynnanddbyz said:


> Now here comes my questions.  You ladies have insprired me to dig it out and set it up.  I got it threaded(already had the thread from mom), went through the book and set the tensions.  Now what can I do with this?????  Are there any simple projects I can do until I am confident about using it???  Thank you ladies.



Just use some scrap fabric.  And when Mom comes back looking for the serger, act like you don't know what she is talking about.  



eeyore3847 said:


> oh..... I am BACK!!!! I have moved to Tucson... my sewing room is unpacked and I have internet!! WOO HOO!!! Will take pics today of the new digs... have lots to catch up on since last friday!
> Lori



I LOVE your new house.  I am sorry to hear the reason for the move, but I understand wanting to get things back to normal.  But yeah, I have lived in my house over 20 years and I think that there might be a box or two of things in the garage....  



sohappy said:


> *Help for a Disboutiquer-*
> 
> I dont know how many of you remember Amerami (I think that is how to spell it) who used to post pics of her cutie Erin here last year.  She and her mom sewed up a storm for their summer trip last year (I saw someone posted one of her photobucket pics recently on this thread or the previous one).  Through other connections, I am friends with her sister.  I have recently learned that Amys husband/Erins dad has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  The prognosis isnt good.  He is already having trouble eating.  Amys sister, Jen mentioned to me that she was taking Erin to get some new clothes for summer since Amy was so busy taking care of her husband.  I volunteered to make a few things for Erin.  I got to thinking that maybe you guys might want to help out too.  Jen said it would be OK to post.  So if you are interested, please PM me.  I cannot imagine loosing your dad at such a young age (and watching him slowly get worse and worse).  I know that something special for her might bring her a small bit of joy in this really hard time.



Awwww, so sad.  I will keep them in my prayers.  What size is the little one?


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, it is a wonderful view.  I am not use to seeing mountains without snow.  It looks lovely.  Congrats on such a quick unpack.  WTG!


Thank you..... had to unpack as quickly as possible to get on with everyday stuff



ireland_nicole said:


> love the new house; color me impressed!


Thank you



tricia said:


> Lori - great view and good looking house.


Thanks, it is a perfectly cute little house



jeniamt said:


> The house looks great!  Glad you are settled.



it is feeling better everyday to go on with a routine... The house is cute and is really nice ... glad I found it



bear_mom said:


> Now you just made me miss home. I grew up looking at those mountains. I miss looking at mountains, espically in the morning and at night!
> 
> Emily



I know I love the mountains in the southwest... always around and the blooms at fall are gorgous

Lori


----------



## ibesue

Okay, on to part 2 of what I missed!  



mrsmiller said:


> loving all the outfits posted!!! sorry I do not quote (I am really bad at it!!!) sometimes I am a little embarrass to post any pictures as some of the outfits are so amazing!!!!!!
> 
> I made this tunic top for my niece , she is 15 and a little on the pooh size (woman's 16) so it is kind of hard to do something for her that do not look too mature for her , but I really love the simple tunics for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of t shirts dresses (I am getting a little tired of them!!!) for some request , but other than that not much sewing as the kids were sick (they got better) and now it is my husband!!!! I cannot take it!!! I am about to K--- him , Men are such babies, imagine if they only have to give birth!!
> 
> my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to catching up!!!!!!!


Linnette, you are so funny about your outfits!  You are a fabulous designer/sewer!!

That tunic is cute, your niece is a lucky girl.  And congrats to your son on a job well done!!!

And as for men and being sick.... I hear ya!  That's why I couldn't post yesterday!  



KARAJ said:


> Just curious, are cars meant to fit in a garage??  How do you get it to fit in there with all your stuff??? I should look into this new idea of garage usage!!







Haganfam5 said:


> I also made a simple stripwork dress for my daughter Julia (Friday is her kindergarten concert) out of the fairy tale fabric. Nothing elaborate but I will post pics when she wears it.  I used the other two fabrics that go with the one shown here recently.
> 
> I went on a hiking trip with my son and his first grade class yesterday. It was fun and so nice to spend time with my son. Today I went and signed up for my college classes for the fall. I am heading back to school to work on my bachelors degree. I thought I was half way there with getting my associates degree but it looks like it's going to take me about 2 1/2 years to finish my bachelors. I don't mind though, i just can't wait to geet going again!  Someday I will be teaching little munchkins! I can't wait!



Can't wait to see the pictures!  Congrats on going back to school!!!



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.



Soooooo cute!  I always loved that dress!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was trying to make a simple skirt that was suppose to take an hour.  Now, 4 days later, I finally ripped the yellow trim off and it is in the washer.  My head is hurting from work and I see my typing and sewing going down hill.  It is a good indicator how my head is doing when I try to type.  Luck for backspace to correct.
> 
> It is 1 month and 1 day until our DL trip and I am just busy with work, daycare for DS, Mom, DH, ranch work to really get to excited.  I have been posting on the DL section to learn more.
> 
> There is guy who replied to my EE hours and entrance post.  Jackdeltablack.  Take a look at his avatar...wow!



Yeah, anything that is suppose to be quick is always a LONG time for me!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much



I am so sorry to hear this.  The family will be in my prayers.  




kc10family said:


> Thank you all for the welcome/warning.
> 
> Thank you fo rthe FYI on sergers... I will be looking soon. My serger will be taking a one time flying lesson very soon if it doens't work this next try.
> 
> I do hope you all have a great evening and day tomorrow.



I have often thought about tossing mine across the room too!!!  You are really funny!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have been working on redoing mine.
> You have to make sure that the original template you choose is the Minima.  Make sure that is checked, and then add your html widget with your html code you got from TCBOTB.
> You can then customize it from there!  If you need any help let us know!



Hmm, I think that paragraph just put my getting a blog on hold.  I have NO idea what that means!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Do the petti's ya'll are getting go up to a size 6/7?  My princess loves full skirts, esp. Sundays, but to be honest I never thought of putting a petti under her dresses to achieve the effect.  Sad but true.  Anyway, is she too big to find one now?  Because I'm pretty sure I don't want to make one



Kadie is 5 1/2 and LOVES her petti's, but she doesn't usually put them under a dress, that is her skirt!



HeatherSue said:


> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.



Awww, I am so sorry.  I will keep her in my prayers.  And your family too.



minnie2 said:


> This is a pillowcase dress I made for Nikki's bff.  I couldn't find any big kid directions for it so I kind of wong it...Please ignore Nikki's wet hair she just took a shower and the dress is big on her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for Kyle's teacher....



I love the fabrics you are using for both!!

Okay off to try to get some sewing done today!  DH went to work, so hopefully he is feeling better and I can get stuff done while he is gone today!


----------



## TinaLala

2Cutekidz - I can't believe how big your daughter is now!  I remember posting and seeing your little girl and she was so little - now she's growing up so fast!!  Your outfits are beautiful as always!!  Loved your blogs.

So I'm thinking I might make some tops for my girls for our August trip with matching shorts.  I just have to do it really inexpensively and in secret - so DH and girls don't see.  DH told me not to make anything, but I think it would be really fun to surprise them with customs by park considering they don't know they're going and they won't be packing their suitcases either!


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I put the cup just behind and to the right just a bit of where the thread holder is on the machine.



Thank you!

Do you happen to still have Amy/GoofyDoo's address somewhere? I would love to send a card.


----------



## TinaLala

Applique question - when you applique how do you prevent the fabric from bunching up?  The last time I tried to applique it bunched all around the fabric.  Maybe I was doing something wrong.  I'm thinking I'll iron the pieces together and then use interfacing to fuse them onto the shirt and then sew around the edges.  I'm just so jealous of all the great applique pieces I see out here I know I've got to be able to do this!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Just dropping in to say hi.  I have been MIA for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way!  We have our house for sale, and I am working full time at the Great Wolf Lodge.  I am trying to convice DH that we cannot go a year without going to Disney and he is almost convinced!  Finally got my sewing machine a new home and am trying to get some summer clothes done!  Hopefully life will slow down a little so I can vist more!



Hey!  I was thinking about you!  I hope you are doing well!  Selling?  Are you moving...well that was a dumb question!  I guess you can't sell it and stay in the house!  What I mean is...are you moving from _here_?

Are you still at the Disney store too?  or just at GWL?  We went to the races this weekend and as we sat in traffic all I could think about was poor you having to deal with that just to go to work.  But...the races were fun at least...(we got to act all snooty and sit in a suite on Monday...gotta love not having to run from the rain...DH says I may never go back to regular seats...he may be right!  )


----------



## aimeeg

Does anyone know what today is?









IT'S JESSICA'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibesue

aimeeg said:


> does anyone know what today is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's jessica's birthday!!!!!!!!



happy birthday jessica!!!!


----------



## KARAJ

jham said:


> thanks!  For the roses i folded over a strip of fabric, it was maybe 4" wide and the 44" of the fabric for length (i think, it's been a while and i don't have the dress to look at).  I ironed it and gathered down the edge just like a ruffle then gathered it up tight and rolled it into a rose.  When it was as full as i wanted i just ended it.  On both ends i think i folded the edge over so it ended in a triangle.  I'm thinking i took a needle and thread and sort of tacked it to itself a little as i rolled it up, then just stitched it onto the skirt.  I may have also attempted tacking it together after i had rolled it but i think i decided it was easier to do as i went along.  I copied it from tom so he probably has better directions.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are so nice!  Feel free to case for your kiddos.  I case'd tom.



thank you!!


----------



## KARAJ

teresajoy said:


> YES!! Isn't it exciting!!! I can't wait!!!
> 
> Jennifer posted on her Facebook account that there is another women's pattern on the horizon too! A peasant top!




I want one!!  I hope it comes out soon, maybe I could do one before my trip, oh please, oh please, come out soon.


----------



## KARAJ

HeatherSue said:


> I've been busy digitizing, so I haven't been able to check the boards for the last few days.
> 
> But, I saw the sad news about GoofyDoo's husband.  I just can't believe it.  As far as I know, he was in good health.  It's just so sad.  Amy is a wonderful woman who loves her family dearly. She could use all of our prayers, I'm sure.
> 
> Ameruai (sp?), I'm praying for her family as well.  I can't imagine what she must be going through.
> 
> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.



I am sending prayers to your family. 

We have had experiance with it, my stepmom developed thyroid cancer about five years ago. She had the full thyroid removed, I can not remember about the lymph nodes though. After the surgery she did have a long course of radiation. She is doing incredibly well and as of right now is Cancer free!!! The problems she has had since are, a large amount weight gain and tiredness. That is about it for her though so she was very lucky.

My Brother-In-Law, DS husband, actually was just diagnosed about a month ago, they are removing his on June 3rd. He is 32. After the surgery they are doing intensive radiation that their children can not even be in the same house as him, they are 6 and 2. We have done a lot of research on it and for us we have found what seems like a very high survival rate, so that is what we are focusing on right now. I know it will be difficult not to worry, even impossible. 

I hope all goes well and please keep us updated.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Lori-nice view!  Congrats on unpacking so quickly!  



kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much


So sad.  Prayers for the family.



kc10family said:


> Bernadette! How are you? I see your picture of June in your siggie... I was thinking of her the other day.
> Nice to read you.


Doing good.  Joe & I just got back from Disney a few weeks ago.  How are your cute girls doing?  Has life slowed down any for you?



Tinka_Belle said:


> According to Jennifer Pagenelli the pattern is supposed to go up to a size 2x or 3x.






HeatherSue said:


> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.


Prayers for Jo.



minnie2 said:


> This is a pillowcase dress I made for Nikki's bff.  I couldn't find any big kid directions for it so I kind of wong it...Please ignore Nikki's wet hair she just took a shower and the dress is big on her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for Kyle's teacher....


Cute dress!  LOVE that bag!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this tunic top for my niece , she is 15 and a little on the pooh size (woman's 16) so it is kind of hard to do something for her that do not look too mature for her , but I really love the simple tunics for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of t shirts dresses (I am getting a little tired of them!!!) for some request , but other than that not much sewing as the kids were sick (they got better) and now it is my husband!!!! I cannot take it!!! I am about to K--- him , Men are such babies, imagine if they only have to give birth!!
> 
> my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


LOVE that tunic!  Congrats to your DS-you should be proud!


----------



## lovesdumbo

TinaLala said:


> Applique question - when you applique how do you prevent the fabric from bunching up?  The last time I tried to applique it bunched all around the fabric.  Maybe I was doing something wrong.  I'm thinking I'll iron the pieces together and then use interfacing to fuse them onto the shirt and then sew around the edges.  I'm just so jealous of all the great applique pieces I see out here I know I've got to be able to do this!!



Have you read this?


HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you happen to still have Amy/GoofyDoo's address somewhere? I would love to send a card.




UM.. not sure.  I'm not at my regular computer right now, so give me a little bit of time to figure out if I still have it.

I did send flowers from thd Disboutiquers this morning.  I wanted her to know that we are all thinking of her family.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## revrob

Ok, I'm back!  You know, the pesky one with all of the questions about huge embroidery machines that will probably ever be able to actually own one?

I made the mistake of going to the baby lock dealer again today.  I decided to get information on the elegante 2.  I also looked at the elageo.  The Elageo's largest hoop size is 6 1/4 x 10 1/4.  Sounds pretty good.  The Elegante's largest hoop size is 7 x 11?  Not a whole lot of difference.  The elegante allows you to sew while the embroidery unit is attached.  I'm not sure if that will make much difference because I don't plan to get rid of my sewing machine.  The elegante stitches at up to 1000 spm, and the elageo only 800.  I don't completely know if that will make a huge amount of diffence because my current machine only stitches up to 600 spm, so anything is going to be an improvement.  The elegante does come with a 2x2 hoop.  I don't know that I care about that?  Should I?
The dealer said that he got a "good deal" on the elegante 2, and could give it to me for 4999.  He has a floor model of the elageo that he can give me for $3400.  For some reason, I stood there and thought, "WOW!  That's a GREAT deal!"  I've lost my mind!  I know it!  But, is it a good deal?  I'm wondering if I should continue this madness of trying to figure out how to afford one of these machines.


----------



## kimmylaj

revrob said:


> UM.. not sure.  I'm not at my regular computer right now, so give me a little bit of time to figure out if I still have it.
> 
> I did send flowers from thd Disboutiquers this morning.  I wanted her to know that we are all thinking of her family.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


that was so sweet of you to do.  thanks so much.


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Check the bobbin thread too! Mine will always tell me it is the top even if it is the bottom. Right now mine doesn't tell me anything but it keeps skipping stitches and makes this horrid sound when I first start sewing! I think I am taking it to the doc saturday!
> 
> Shannon, exactly where do you place the coffee cup? I might need to try that with my other machine. It won't hold my thread right and so I was just going to put some on a bobbin but thought the coffee cup trick might work. I am thinking back right area?


Thanks....it's totally irritating when the machine does this, isn't it?  If mine continues to do the same thing, I will be forced to take mine in too. Ugg.



princessmom29 said:


> My singer does this when it is not pulling the bobbin thread up properly. It kept doing it the other day and by the time I took off the hoop to check the bobbin, there was a bird's nest on the back of the fabric. I am not sure what happened though, because I rethreaded everything top and bottom and it was fine after that.


Yikes..I checked mine and no bird's nest on the back.  When I get a chance today I am going to try to do another one and see if it messes up again. Cross your fingers.  LOL.



teresajoy said:


> Me! I did!  I'll PM you. You can also order them without the fluff. I like to use the flufless one for the girls underneath their regular dresses to add some fulness.


 What NO fluff???  I need fluff, fluff, and more fluff!!!!  



HeatherSue said:


> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.


Aww I am so sorry Heather.  I will be praying for him and you guys as well.



minnie2 said:


> This is a pillowcase dress I made for Nikki's bff.  I couldn't find any big kid directions for it so I kind of wong it...Please ignore Nikki's wet hair she just took a shower and the dress is big on her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for Kyle's teacher....


Aww Nikki is such a cutie.  Her BFF's sure must love you with all the cool stuff you make them.  What a sweetie you are.  Love the purse too.



teresajoy said:


> I updated my TR last night if anyone wants to read it. I still have more written, waiting for pictures. I promise I did take picturse on vacation, just not many on the way and at the airport!


  What no pictures at the airport???  Tsk tsk!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Just dropping in to say hi.  I have been MIA for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way!  We have our house for sale, and I am working full time at the Great Wolf Lodge.  I am trying to convice DH that we cannot go a year without going to Disney and he is almost convinced!  Finally got my sewing machine a new home and am trying to get some summer clothes done!  Hopefully life will slow down a little so I can vist more!


Welcome back....I wish I could convince my husband of the "at-least-one-trip-to-Disney-a-year" rule!!!!!  (It SHOULD be a RULE or a LAW...LOL)




mrsmiller said:


> my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to catching up!!!!!!!
> 
> PS to add:
> 
> 
> BETH: I AM REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ADOPTION!!!
> 
> Linnette


Hi Linnette...thank you so much for the sweet comment!!!!  I love the tunic you made for your niece!  And look at that handsome boy of yours.  Way to go Joseph!!!!!!  Hope you are doing okay!


----------



## kimmylaj

revrob said:


> UM.. not sure.  I'm not at my regular computer right now, so give me a little bit of time to figure out if I still have it.
> 
> I did send flowers from thd Disboutiquers this morning.  I wanted her to know that we are all thinking of her family.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


that was so sweet of you to do.  thanks so much.


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Check the bobbin thread too! Mine will always tell me it is the top even if it is the bottom. Right now mine doesn't tell me anything but it keeps skipping stitches and makes this horrid sound when I first start sewing! I think I am taking it to the doc saturday!
> 
> Shannon, exactly where do you place the coffee cup? I might need to try that with my other machine. It won't hold my thread right and so I was just going to put some on a bobbin but thought the coffee cup trick might work. I am thinking back right area?


Thanks....it's totally irritating when the machine does this, isn't it?  If mine continues to do the same thing, I will be forced to take mine in too. Ugg.



princessmom29 said:


> My singer does this when it is not pulling the bobbin thread up properly. It kept doing it the other day and by the time I took off the hoop to check the bobbin, there was a bird's nest on the back of the fabric. I am not sure what happened though, because I rethreaded everything top and bottom and it was fine after that.


Yikes..I checked mine and no bird's nest on the back.  When I get a chance today I am going to try to do another one and see if it messes up again. Cross your fingers.  LOL.



teresajoy said:


> Me! I did!  I'll PM you. You can also order them without the fluff. I like to use the flufless one for the girls underneath their regular dresses to add some fulness.


 What NO fluff???  I need fluff, fluff, and more fluff!!!!  



HeatherSue said:


> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.


Aww I am so sorry Heather.  I will be praying for him and you guys as well.



minnie2 said:


> This is a pillowcase dress I made for Nikki's bff.  I couldn't find any big kid directions for it so I kind of wong it...Please ignore Nikki's wet hair she just took a shower and the dress is big on her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for Kyle's teacher....


Aww Nikki is such a cutie.  Her BFF's sure must love you with all the cool stuff you make them.  What a sweetie you are.  Love the purse too.



teresajoy said:


> I updated my TR last night if anyone wants to read it. I still have more written, waiting for pictures. I promise I did take picturse on vacation, just not many on the way and at the airport!


  What no pictures at the airport???  Tsk tsk!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Just dropping in to say hi.  I have been MIA for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way!  We have our house for sale, and I am working full time at the Great Wolf Lodge.  I am trying to convice DH that we cannot go a year without going to Disney and he is almost convinced!  Finally got my sewing machine a new home and am trying to get some summer clothes done!  Hopefully life will slow down a little so I can vist more!


Welcome back....I wish I could convince my husband of the "at-least-one-trip-to-Disney-a-year" rule!!!!!  (It SHOULD be a RULE or a LAW...LOL)




mrsmiller said:


> my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to catching up!!!!!!!
> 
> PS to add:
> 
> 
> BETH: I AM REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ADOPTION!!!
> 
> Linnette


Hi Linnette...thank you so much for the sweet comment!!!!  I love the tunic you made for your niece!  And look at that handsome boy of yours.  Way to go Joseph!!!!!!  Hope you are doing okay!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

My color-savy friends: if you have a moment and could check out the last page of my PTR (link in my siggie)...can you give thoughts on paint colors for Aisling's new room please?

(You are all curious now why I'm discussing paint in a PTR aren't you ???- Can't talk about Disney all the time, you know )


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> This is a pillowcase dress I made for Nikki's bff.  I couldn't find any big kid directions for it so I kind of wong it...Please ignore Nikki's wet hair she just took a shower and the dress is big on her...



The dress turned out really pretty!

I love that purse, it's the same style as the one Steph made for me. It's the perfect size! I love your fabric!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Just dropping in to say hi.  I have been MIA for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way!  We have our house for sale, and I am working full time at the Great Wolf Lodge.  I am trying to convice DH that we cannot go a year without going to Disney and he is almost convinced!  Finally got my sewing machine a new home and am trying to get some summer clothes done!  Hopefully life will slow down a little so I can vist more!



I had wondered if you got that job or not!


mrsmiller said:


> still trying to catch up with all of you!!
> 
> Prayers for all that need them
> 
> 
> For the new baby princess ...Welcome to the world!!!
> 
> for all the preggo ladies.... stay healthy and safe pregnancies to you all
> 
> 
> loving all the outfits posted!!! sorry I do not quote (I am really bad at it!!!) sometimes I am a little embarrass to post any pictures as some of the outfits are so amazing!!!!!!
> 
> I made this tunic top for my niece , she is 15 and a little on the pooh size (woman's 16) so it is kind of hard to do something for her that do not look too mature for her , but I really love the simple tunics for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


The tunic looks great LInnette!!! 

Congratulations to Joseph!! Good job!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Do the petti's ya'll are getting go up to a size 6/7?  My princess loves full skirts, esp. Sundays, but to be honest I never thought of putting a petti under her dresses to achieve the effect.  Sad but true.  Anyway, is she too big to find one now?  Because I'm pretty sure I don't want to make one


Oh yes! The smallest you can get is a 9" one and then they go all the way up to women's sizes. 

Arminda wears one and she is 11. 



MouseTriper said:


> What NO fluff???  I need fluff, fluff, and more fluff!!!!
> !


  Yes, sometimes there is a call for no fluff!  Just when it goes underneath something though!


----------



## Jennia

jeniamt said:


> Need HELP!  I'm still working on the fish extenders, ugh.  I appliqued Minnie and Mickey for DM and DD on their respective pockets.  However, everyone that looks at the appliques think they are both Mickey.  I say, "don't you see the eyelashes and the red/white dot on the hat?"  And everyone just says "oh".  What can I do?  I don't think there is room for a bow.   The pocket is much smaller than it looks.  Its hard to see but the crease just to the right and left of Minnie is as wide as the pocket will actually be when sewn.  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mickey:



I could tell a difference right away, not sure you need to do anything. They look great! 



*Toadstool* said:


> That skirt is beautiful. I'm sure that girl will adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!
> I am smocking a hula girl dress. Everyone I talk to is telling me this halter style isn't appropriate. I am very frustrated. Here is the back of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was telling me I could take the straps and attach them to the back of the dress. I guess I am going to try that. I literally showed this to 10 people and only 1 of them said it was cute and appropriate for church.
> Any ideas on what kind of shirt would look okay underneath it?? The insert is pleated for this specific dress, and I don't have enough fabric to pick another pattern.
> I hate having to take out my smilies to post.. *sadface*



I don't think it's inappropriate, but that's just me. Most of the Gymboree summer dresses are halters like this. But, if you do wonder about it, just put a light shrug over the top! 



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:



SO neat, love it!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I found it.  I have way to many pictures
> 
> Here is the front.  She is holding it down at the sides.  It hangs a lot better when she is not pushing on it.   I took 4 packages of biased tape to finish the bottom.  So if my math is correct and there are 3 yards of biased tape to a package the bottom ruffle was 12 yards long   I ruffled it with my ruffler foot.  I can't imagine trying it by hand.  Anyway- here it is (please ignore the goofy smile, it was a phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it now, I wish I would have put the red between the two patterns on the bottom.  The white was a white swiss dot (I love swiss dot fabric) and the red has small white polka dots.
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore this as her casual wear in a small local pageant.  She won prettiest eyes, prettiest hair and most photogenic as well as mini grand supreme.  This was our first and last pageant.  Katie doesn't have the personality for pageants.   She was great in front of the judges, but not so for me.



Ohhh this is SOOO cute and so is your dd!



jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.


 AMAZING! I wish I had half of your talent! 




kimmylaj said:


> hi all... some sad news to share.  i m sure a lot of you remember goofydoos big give.  amy just posted on facebook that lance passed away.  their kids are adorable clay and shaylynne, ty and madison.  she is asking for prayers for their family.  thanks so much



How awful, I 'll be thinking of their family.


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> Ok, I'm back!  You know, the pesky one with all of the questions about huge embroidery machines that will probably ever be able to actually own one?
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the baby lock dealer again today.  I decided to get information on the elegante 2.  I also looked at the elageo.  The Elageo's largest hoop size is 6 1/4 x 10 1/4.  Sounds pretty good.  The Elegante's largest hoop size is 7 x 11?  Not a whole lot of difference.  The elegante allows you to sew while the embroidery unit is attached.  I'm not sure if that will make much difference because I don't plan to get rid of my sewing machine.  The elegante stitches at up to 1000 spm, and the elageo only 800.  I don't completely know if that will make a huge amount of diffence because my current machine only stitches up to 600 spm, so anything is going to be an improvement.  The elegante does come with a 2x2 hoop.  I don't know that I care about that?  Should I?
> The dealer said that he got a "good deal" on the elegante 2, and could give it to me for 4999.  He has a floor model of the elageo that he can give me for $3400.  For some reason, I stood there and thought, "WOW!  That's a GREAT deal!"  I've lost my mind!  I know it!  But, is it a good deal?  I'm wondering if I should continue this madness of trying to figure out how to afford one of these machines.



YES!!  I have an Elageo 2 and I LOVE IT.  Someone had traded it in on a newer machine.  Even tho it's an older model it still does great.  I think I've only used my big hoop a few times.  These machines are well worth the money.  When I bought mine I was able to get 12 months 0% financing.  Your Babylock dealer should have some kind of financing available.


----------



## revrob

NaeNae said:


> YES!!  I have an Elageo 2 and I LOVE IT.  Someone had traded it in on a newer machine.  Even tho it's an older model it still does great.  I think I've only used my big hoop a few times.  These machines are well worth the money.  When I bought mine I was able to get 12 months 0% financing.  Your Babylock dealer should have some kind of financing available.



Yes, they did have financing available.  I'm not sure if I want to do that right now or not.  They had 6 months 0%. The elageo that I looked at was the elageo 2.  So, you think the amount that I was quoted was a good deal?


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can't talk about Disney all the time, you know )


 YES YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



teresajoy said:


> Yes, sometimes there is a call for no fluff!  Just when it goes underneath something though!


How scary...lol.  Do you have a picture of a petti with NO fluff?????  LOL


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> Ok, I'm back!  You know, the pesky one with all of the questions about huge embroidery machines that will probably ever be able to actually own one?
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the baby lock dealer again today.  I decided to get information on the elegante 2.  I also looked at the elageo.  The Elageo's largest hoop size is 6 1/4 x 10 1/4.  Sounds pretty good.  The Elegante's largest hoop size is 7 x 11?  Not a whole lot of difference.  The elegante allows you to sew while the embroidery unit is attached.  I'm not sure if that will make much difference because I don't plan to get rid of my sewing machine.  The elegante stitches at up to 1000 spm, and the elageo only 800.  I don't completely know if that will make a huge amount of diffence because my current machine only stitches up to 600 spm, so anything is going to be an improvement.  The elegante does come with a 2x2 hoop.  I don't know that I care about that?  Should I?
> The dealer said that he got a "good deal" on the elegante 2, and could give it to me for 4999.  He has a floor model of the elageo that he can give me for $3400.  For some reason, I stood there and thought, "WOW!  That's a GREAT deal!"  I've lost my mind!  I know it!  But, is it a good deal?  I'm wondering if I should continue this madness of trying to figure out how to afford one of these machines.



Thankfully my baby lock dealer is 50 miles away, so I never just drop in!    Otherwise I probably would have the new machine and the serger! 


So, I would have no idea whether the 6 1/4 X 10 1/4 hoop could use the mega hoop designs.  I think it depends on the digitizer??  I have no idea!  

You know, I have never thought about sewing with the embroidery unit attached.  I will check that out this afternoon!  I missed a lot of what my machine can do!  Now as the the tiny hoop.  I think its where my walking foot is...   They are both missing!  Oh for the little tiny hoop, it would be perfect for the collar on Carla's perfect dress!!  

Like I said before, I use my 7 x 11 hoop all the time, then my 5 x 7.  I don't think I have ever used the smaller ones.  

It sounds like a great deal?  Do they come with all the software for digitizing and making your own designs?  

If you can afford it, go for it!  You will be very spoiled with the way the machine functions!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> Yes, they did have financing available.  I'm not sure if I want to do that right now or not.  They had 6 months 0%. The elageo that I looked at was the elageo 2.  So, you think the amount that I was quoted was a good deal?



I bought mine in '04 and paid $2799.


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> still trying to catch up with all of you!!
> 
> Prayers for all that need them
> 
> 
> For the new baby princess ...Welcome to the world!!!
> 
> for all the preggo ladies.... stay healthy and safe pregnancies to you all
> 
> 
> loving all the outfits posted!!! sorry I do not quote (I am really bad at it!!!) sometimes I am a little embarrass to post any pictures as some of the outfits are so amazing!!!!!!
> 
> I made this tunic top for my niece , she is 15 and a little on the pooh size (woman's 16) so it is kind of hard to do something for her that do not look too mature for her , but I really love the simple tunics for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of t shirts dresses (I am getting a little tired of them!!!) for some request , but other than that not much sewing as the kids were sick (they got better) and now it is my husband!!!! I cannot take it!!! I am about to K--- him , Men are such babies, imagine if they only have to give birth!!
> 
> my son Joseph made a project for math and was chosen for the school math fair, (he was so proud!!!) so I just want to share with you as a proud little mama I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to catching up!!!!!!!
> 
> PS to add:
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette that tunic is great!
Congrats to Joseph!  What a handsome little man!





KARAJ said:


> I am sending prayers to your family.
> 
> We have had experiance with it, my stepmom developed thyroid cancer about five years ago. She had the full thyroid removed, I can not remember about the lymph nodes though. After the surgery she did have a long course of radiation. She is doing incredibly well and as of right now is Cancer free!!! The problems she has had since are, a large amount weight gain and tiredness. That is about it for her though so she was very lucky.
> 
> My Brother-In-Law, DS husband, actually was just diagnosed about a month ago, they are removing his on June 3rd. He is 32. After the surgery they are doing intensive radiation that their children can not even be in the same house as him, they are 6 and 2. We have done a lot of research on it and for us we have found what seems like a very high survival rate, so that is what we are focusing on right now. I know it will be difficult not to worry, even impossible.
> 
> I hope all goes well and please keep us updated.


 about your bil


This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
too many Nicole's coming up!












 I need to figure out how to attach the bow..

Her playing with the doll








back to being serious





﻿﻿


----------



## karebear1

Is that your backyard????  I LOVE IT!! Need to see more!


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
> too many Nicole's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿﻿



Very cute!!! love when there is a matching doll outfit!!

Lori


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> ﻿﻿



How perfect!

I wish I had time to have made Lizzy something for her class yesterday but then I thought I couldn't do that and not make something for her friend and I just didn't have the time.  

Lizzy & her friend had a great time!  There were 5 girls in the class and 3 instructors.  They had little salon chairs in the room for the dolls and capes.  Lizzy said they taught the girls how to do 3 different hair styles and then they chose the one they liked the best to do on the doll to go home in.  Both girls did an awesome job!  Lizzy's friend doesn't have an AG doll so she used Lizzy's.  Lizzy has Molly and a Just Like You that we got at a yardsale.  I'll have to take photos of the hair styles they did to share with you.  Then they gave the girls little goodie bag with hair accessories.  

We went to the Cheesecake Factory next door for dinner.  It was great too.

I would definately take Lizzy back for another class there.


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> Is that your backyard????  I LOVE IT!! Need to see more!


Yes that is my back yard and NO you don't need to see more it is AWFUL!  the people who restored the house LOVED to garden and had an amazing garden but the people we bought from did NOTHING and we knew nothing so everything got over grown and weedy.  So for the past 2 yrs I have to take everything out and start from scratch.  But thank you!  


lovesdumbo said:


> How perfect!
> 
> I wish I had time to have made Lizzy something for her class yesterday but then I thought I couldn't do that and not make something for her friend and I just didn't have the time.
> 
> Lizzy & her friend had a great time!  There were 5 girls in the class and 3 instructors.  They had little salon chairs in the room for the dolls and capes.  Lizzy said they taught the girls how to do 3 different hair styles and then they chose the one they liked the best to do on the doll to go home in.  Both girls did an awesome job!  Lizzy's friend doesn't have an AG doll so she used Lizzy's.  Lizzy has Molly and a Just Like You that we got at a yardsale.  I'll have to take photos of the hair styles they did to share with you.  Then they gave the girls little goodie bag with hair accessories.
> 
> We went to the Cheesecake Factory next door for dinner.  It was great too.
> 
> I would definately take Lizzy back for another class there.


So glad they had fun!  I wonder if the Atlanta one has that?  I want to see pictures!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> So glad they had fun!  I wonder if the Atlanta one has that?  I want to see pictures!



When are you going?


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> When are you going?


June 18th


----------



## Our 2 Princesses

Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.  )  My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> June 18th


I don't see anything for the 18th.  There is a father/daughter date thing on the 17th and a hair class on the 23rd.
http://www.americangirl.com/stores/location_atl.php





Our 2 Princesses said:


> Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.  )  My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!


Have you looked on the first post of this thread for the link to all the tutorials.  For a simple skirt you probably don't even need a pattern.


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> Thankfully my baby lock dealer is 50 miles away, so I never just drop in!    Otherwise I probably would have the new machine and the serger!
> 
> 
> So, I would have no idea whether the 6 1/4 X 10 1/4 hoop could use the mega hoop designs.  I think it depends on the digitizer??  I have no idea!
> 
> You know, I have never thought about sewing with the embroidery unit attached.  I will check that out this afternoon!  I missed a lot of what my machine can do!  Now as the the tiny hoop.  I think its where my walking foot is...   They are both missing!  Oh for the little tiny hoop, it would be perfect for the collar on Carla's perfect dress!!
> 
> Like I said before, I use my 7 x 11 hoop all the time, then my 5 x 7.  I don't think I have ever used the smaller ones.
> 
> It sounds like a great deal?  Do they come with all the software for digitizing and making your own designs?
> 
> If you can afford it, go for it!  You will be very spoiled with the way the machine functions!!!  Good luck!!



The machines does NOT come with software.  
I hadn't even considered the collar on the precious dress in that hoop!  UGH!  That may push me over the edge!

I think I need to play around in Embird some and try to figure out the perspective of the hoops.  Maybe that will help me.  Or push me further over the edge!




NaeNae said:


> I bought mine in '04 and paid $2799.



Well, that's interesting!  I wonder why it's so much more now?  



minnie2 said:


> This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
> too many Nicole's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to figure out how to attach the bow..
> 
> Her playing with the doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to being serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿﻿



LOVE the doll pics!  You guys are gonna have a blast at American Girl!




Our 2 Princesses said:


> Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.  )  My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!



I would not start out with a pattern from Joanne's.  I would purchase a pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com.  You can purchase one pattern and print it out as many times as you need, so you only need to purchase one pattern.  The instructions are MUCH easier than commercial patterns, and usually much cuter!


----------



## Our 2 Princesses

lovesdumbo said:


> I don't see anything for the 18th.  There is a father/daughter date thing on the 17th and a hair class on the 23rd.
> http://www.americangirl.com/stores/location_atl.php
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked on the first post of this thread for the link to all the tutorials.  For a simple skirt you probably don't even need a pattern.



  No, I haven't.  Thank you!


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> I don't see anything for the 18th.  There is a father/daughter date thing on the 17th and a hair class on the 23rd.
> http://www.americangirl.com/stores/location_atl.php
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked on the first post of this thread for the link to all the tutorials.  For a simple skirt you probably don't even need a pattern.


Thanks!  Oh well I am sure we will be to one again.  Kyle will probably be HAPPY he won't have to sit through it!  



revrob said:


> T
> LOVE the doll pics!  You guys are gonna have a blast at American Girl!


Thanks!  I can't wait!  So sad how my mom and I are as excited as she is!  
No I have to start the shorts for Kyle for the races Pa' is taking him too!  Wonder if Pa would let me make him a pair!


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> Does anyone know what today is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S JESSICA'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!



Happy Birthday Jessica!



minnie2 said:


> Linnette that tunic is great!
> Congrats to Joseph!  What a handsome little man!
> 
> 
> 
> about your bil
> 
> 
> This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
> too many Nicole's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to figure out how to attach the bow..
> 
> Her playing with the doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to being serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿﻿


First of all, linette; love the dress and bag; and big congrats to your son!

Now, love, love, love Nikki' and her doll's matching finery!


Our 2 Princesses said:


> Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.  )  My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!



Welcome!  Trust me, you'll be sewing in no time!


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy!

Sorry, I was kind of vague in my answer the other day! Here is Mary Jo's website. 

http://www.maryjos.com

I have never been but have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. I would love to some day check it out!


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> Ok, I'm back!  You know, the pesky one with all of the questions about huge embroidery machines that will probably ever be able to actually own one?
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the baby lock dealer again today.  I decided to get information on the elegante 2.  I also looked at the elageo.  The Elageo's largest hoop size is 6 1/4 x 10 1/4.  Sounds pretty good.  The Elegante's largest hoop size is 7 x 11?  Not a whole lot of difference.  The elegante allows you to sew while the embroidery unit is attached.  I'm not sure if that will make much difference because I don't plan to get rid of my sewing machine.  The elegante stitches at up to 1000 spm, and the elageo only 800.  I don't completely know if that will make a huge amount of diffence because my current machine only stitches up to 600 spm, so anything is going to be an improvement.  The elegante does come with a 2x2 hoop.  I don't know that I care about that?  Should I?
> The dealer said that he got a "good deal" on the elegante 2, and could give it to me for 4999.  He has a floor model of the elageo that he can give me for $3400.  For some reason, I stood there and thought, "WOW!  That's a GREAT deal!"  I've lost my mind!  I know it!  But, is it a good deal?  I'm wondering if I should continue this madness of trying to figure out how to afford one of these machines.



I'm no help...I think you should get it


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy!
> 
> Sorry, I was kind of vague in my answer the other day! Here is Mary Jo's website.
> 
> http://www.maryjos.com
> 
> I have never been but have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. I would love to some day check it out!



Jessica - my mom said she'd stop there for me!!! What should I ask her to get!!!! lol!!! I wanted very hungry caterpillar, but the website doesnt have the ones I wanted - do you think the web is the same as the store???? HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

HeatherSUe -prayers for your family and Henry's Grandma.....

Nikki looks beautiful in her dress!! I havent tried that pattern yet!! I think Im askeered of the back!! Loved her BFF's pillowcase dress!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy!
> 
> Sorry, I was kind of vague in my answer the other day! Here is Mary Jo's website.
> 
> http://www.maryjos.com
> 
> I have never been but have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. I would love to some day check it out!



DO NOT...I repeat.....DO NOT go to this website....It will suck you in...It is like a 32,000 square foot slice of HEAVEN! If only I had an unlimited budget! 

I just found the large 2 inch minnie dot...and the MM minnie ta dot...The MM prices aren't so bad...$6.39 yard.


----------



## emcreative

*JESSICA-*


----------



## paysensmom

I am so excited!! I have a picture to post!!!

BUT, I dont know how

Please t ell me how!!


----------



## jessica52877

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! It was so nice to have my friends wish my happy birthday!



billwendy said:


> Jessica - my mom said she'd stop there for me!!! What should I ask her to get!!!! lol!!! I wanted very hungry caterpillar, but the website doesnt have the ones I wanted - do you think the web is the same as the store???? HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
> 
> HeatherSUe -prayers for your family and Henry's Grandma.....
> 
> Nikki looks beautiful in her dress!! I havent tried that pattern yet!! I think Im askeered of the back!! Loved her BFF's pillowcase dress!!



I can NEVER find anything on the website! I don't know why! I have tried over and over! I expect the store to be amazing!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> DO NOT...I repeat.....DO NOT go to this website....It will suck you in...It is like a 32,000 square foot slice of HEAVEN! If only I had an unlimited budget!
> 
> I just found the large 2 inch minnie dot...and the MM minnie ta dot...The MM prices aren't so bad...$6.39 yard.



What did you search for in order to find all the cool stuff? I can get a few MM to pull up usually but nothing that great.



Our 2 Princesses said:


> Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.  )  My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!



I agree, go with YCMT.com . You won't get it until you've bought one! It is so wonderful to have each pattern in so many sizes. If you buy the commercial ones you would need 2 of each.



aimeeg said:


> Does anyone know what today is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S JESSICA'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!



Thanks Aimee! I somehow missed this post earlier!

Linnette - I lost your quote but you should be so proud of your son!


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> I am so excited!! I have a picture to post!!!
> 
> BUT, I dont know how
> 
> Please t ell me how!!



I think it says on the first page BUT go to photobucket.com and upload your image and then copy and past the one with the IMG code.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jessica52877 said:


> I can NEVER find anything on the website! I don't know why! I have tried over and over! I expect the store to be amazing!
> 
> What did you search for in order to find all the cool stuff? I can get a few MM to pull up usually but nothing that great.



Here is the link I used it was in the quilting setion seperated by category

http://www.maryjos.com/store/fabrics.aspx


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> I am so excited!! I have a picture to post!!!
> 
> BUT, I dont know how
> 
> Please t ell me how!!





mom2prettyprincess said:


> Here is the link I used it was in the quilting setion seperated by category
> 
> http://www.maryjos.com/store/fabrics.aspx



Thanks! I always try typing in the manufacturer and it didn't bring up much vs what was there. I do think the store has millions more print wise.


----------



## emcreative

Okay ladies, I have a mission if any of you should choose to accept it (LOL!!!!)

What is the best, EASIEST sewing machine I can get for less than $150?  I also eventually want to be able to sew the edges around appliques (no fancy embroidery in that price range, of course!)

GO! (hehe)


----------



## jessica52877

BIG GIVE SHIPPING DEADLINE

I somehow seemed to have missed posting that the BIG GIVE ship date for Andrea's Give WAS May 24th! 

Here is link, if you don't see shipped next to your name and have shipped please let me know! If you haven't shipped yet and can't just let us know. We'll try and get it filled in! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67930&threadid=615798&page=1#4435755

They leave the 7th so anything else should be shipped priority mail from here on out!



Thanks!


----------



## paysensmom

Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!

Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!

The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared  

The top looks longer in the picture, wierd. 

This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I have a mission if any of you should choose to accept it (LOL!!!!)
> 
> What is the best, EASIEST sewing machine I can get for less than $150?  I also eventually want to be able to sew the edges around appliques (no fancy embroidery in that price range, of course!)
> 
> GO! (hehe)



Since I am not good at following directions I say this one!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726

It is $168 though. If you type in brother sewing on the site there is one for $130 with 10 less stitches (project runway version) and I am sure it is just as good. I have owned all brothers and LOVE them. One is the first one I linked and one was a cheapy one although it was $149 but not nearly as fancy.


----------



## Reese'smom

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



Wow! Thats so good!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not good at following directions I say this one!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726
> 
> It is $168 though. If you type in brother sewing on the site there is one for $130 with 10 less stitches (project runway version) and I am sure it is just as good. I have owned all brothers and LOVE them. One is the first one I linked and one was a cheapy one although it was $149 but not nearly as fancy.



The one that is linked above from Wal-Mart is my new machine...I am a fairly new sewer and really like it...I did have the least expensive $75 Brother from Wal-mart and got this one so I could try applique and it has decorative stitches. I really like it. 
Now my next step....a serger


----------



## 2cutekidz

jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not good at following directions I say this one!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726
> 
> It is $168 though. If you type in brother sewing on the site there is one for $130 with 10 less stitches (project runway version) and I am sure it is just as good. I have owned all brothers and LOVE them. One is the first one I linked and one was a cheapy one although it was $149 but not nearly as fancy.




My SIL had the PR sewing machine and HATED it.  she wound up gettin a Kenmore instead.  I have a Kenmore too and love it.  I know quite a few people with Kenmore's and they all love them too.


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> I'm no help...I think you should get it



THAT's why I LOVE YOU!  You've got my back!  
Thanks!  I'll let you know what I decide!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> DO NOT...I repeat.....DO NOT go to this website....It will suck you in...It is like a 32,000 square foot slice of HEAVEN! If only I had an unlimited budget!
> 
> I just found the large 2 inch minnie dot...and the MM minnie ta dot...The MM prices aren't so bad...$6.39 yard.



thanks for the warning!



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



You did a GREAT job!  Love it!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! I always try typing in the manufacturer and it didn't bring up much vs what was there. I do think the store has millions more print wise.



I also added some MM ironworks to my shopping cart...just to see what shipping would be and it said shipping charges $0.00  But I didn't go into my billing info to see if it would charge after that...If there is not any shipping then that is a great deal!


----------



## kimmylaj

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!


love it...really pretty


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> My SIL had the PR sewing machine and HATED it.  she wound up gettin a Kenmore instead.  I have a Kenmore too and love it.  I know quite a few people with Kenmore's and they all love them too.



I agree, I have a Kenmore and I like it. It was inexpensive, but works great, I had never touched a sewing machine and it has been easy to learn on. Here is the machine I bought: 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02015358000P?keyword=sewing+machine 

It is only 119.00, I think I got it on sale for 105, and I went through one of the rewards sites and got 3% cash back. I think it works great for that price. I can't tell you how appliques will do on it since I bought an embroidery machine for that, but I imagine it would work well.


----------



## abc123mom

minnie2 said:


> ﻿﻿



Great stuff!  You've been really busy.  I really like the fabric you chose for the purse.



paysensmom said:


>


Great 1st dress!  I really like the pink fabric, where did you find it?  Congrats on finishing.  Don't be scared of the buttons...you CAN do it!


----------



## KARAJ

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



I would not have thought to use that pink material, but seeing it together I LOVE IT!! That is just reason 107 I am not a designer


----------



## Tinka_Belle

paysensmom said:


>


That is a combination that I would have thought of doing, but seeing it together I have to say that I love it. It is very pretty and definitely unique, although I am sure that it will be CASEd now.


----------



## angel23321

I've been lurking for a while....Can I ask where you got this pattern?  I love it and I have some of that ribbon to use.  Well it won't let me post the link yet...this is the Tink shorts/top outfit with the ribbon.

Of course there's another picture I loved and now I can't find it. I'll just have to keep rereading.  

Sandy


----------



## paysensmom

Thank you all for saying such nice things!! My husband said he didn't like the dress.

My daughter was SUPER excited to try it on. She said, "daddy, is it beautiful?" his reply, "you are beautiful" 
"DADDY!! Is it pretty?" He says, "YOU are pretty!!"

She said, its okay mommy, I love it and its beautiful!
So, I AM GLAD YOU ALL LIKE IT!!

I got the fabric at Hobby Lobby. I let my daughter choose the pink fabric. I told her I was getting the cheetah, zebra and tiger print and we needed something to go with it for her AK dress. 
She said well this one is PINK!! and it has Butterflies!! Butterflies are animals right!!  

I have some other material, I may try to make her one more before we go. Then she will have a few dresses to wear while there!


----------



## ireland_nicole

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



I love it!!!  I can't believe that's your first outfit!


----------



## kc10family

lovesdumbo said:


> Lori-nice view!
> Doing good. Joe & I just got back from Disney a few weeks ago. How are your cute girls doing? Has life slowed down any for you?


 
Oh, how wonderful.. are you still in PDD (post Disney Depression)? In our house it can last about a month. 

We are up to our armpits in stuff stuff stuff. Mark is deployed in the Middle East (left in Jan) and due back some time in the next few weeks. Stinking AF told us the 4th of June then it was the 2nd and now it's the 6th or 7th. GRRRRR I am not very happy with the Air Force today. But that is life and oh well.

The girls are fabulous, thank you for asking. Ellie is singing her heart out and has been asked to many local events to sing the National Anthem. 

We go to DL on the 14th of June (if the man makes it home!) and then he and I will take two night at the end of the month for our 10th Ann. 


OMG... I guess I should be nice and tell everyone who I am etc. before they all think I am some quakpot. 

Hi- my name is Paula... I am a Disney freak, I mean addict, I mean... I love Disney. 
I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, DH and I are military, he is active and I am a reservist. 
We have two girls Ellie and Bethie (see below) and a dog Tyra.
I doodle in sewing and seem to have ADD when it comes to projects... I get started and BAM I need to start a new one. Do theymake meds for that??? Maybe the kind you only take that taste good and work straight away for the few minutes/hours needed 

Oh... I'm 5 foot 2 (no eyes of blue) and would love to have someone who could clean my house so I could just doddle with al my crazy projects. 

I guess that is the quickie of it for now.


----------



## paysensmom

I am thinking of using these two fabrics for a dress for my daughter. Same style as the other, because thats the only pattern I have and all I know how to do at this point

Would you put the Yellow on the top and then do the stripework at the bottom with the two OR would you make the top yellow and the bottom solid flower?
Any other ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## kc10family

I so forgot to ask this....
Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend? 

I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake? 

Any takers?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, I wish I could, I miss CA; not the cost of living, but the rest


----------



## kc10family

I love the dresses you are all making. 

The purse is fabulous!

Love the back yard picture, your DD looks so happy with her dress and dolls dress.

can I get more FYI on the Big Give... maybe I should go back to the 1st page and read again.


----------



## Stephres

kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?



Hey, I make homemade jam! I will be your Florida friend. 



kc10family said:


> can I get more FYI on the Big Give... maybe I should go back to the 1st page and read again.



Yes, please do go to the first page and follow the links. We would love to have you join us. (or you can click on the button in my sig)


----------



## revrob

paysensmom said:


> I am thinking of using these two fabrics for a dress for my daughter. Same style as the other, because thats the only pattern I have and all I know how to do at this point
> 
> Would you put the Yellow on the top and then do the stripework at the bottom with the two OR would you make the top yellow and the bottom solid flower?
> Any other ideas?
> Thanks!



Do you want another stripwork jumper?  You can make the jumper and just use a big piece in the skirt (just don't cut the fabric into strips) and make it the same. 



kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?



HEY!  I'll be your friend!  I love jam and cake and... CAKE!  I can't move to CA though.  I'm trying to work out the details to visit next year, though!  Does that count?


----------



## paysensmom

kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?



Well, I don't live in CA; but I will be your buddy! My husband is in the Navy and I used to be in the Army. We probably have some things in common!! OH and I LOVE homemade jam!! Especially raspberry YUM!!



revrob said:


> Do you want another stripwork jumper?  You can make the jumper and just use a big piece in the skirt (just don't cut the fabric into strips) and make it the same.
> 
> Thanks, what would you do? Yellow on top and flowers on bottom? Or the other way around?


----------



## emcreative

Okay this is completely off topic but I trust y'all's opinion.

We have never eaten at Chef Mickey's and I'm torn between thinking this is a "we can't miss this!" event and "OMG there is too much stuff crammed into our trip already!"  Keep in mind the rest of the family are much more 'go with the flow' people but have seemed appreciative of all the reservations I've made (oh and we're on the Deluxe Dining Plan)

We get in late morning on Monday and have Fantasmic dinner at Hollywood and Vine (I am too scared to schedule lunch because of flight times, etc.  We are scheduled to land at 10am and the inlaws land at 10:55am).  Tuesday we have a Pirate League res for Liz in the morning, BBBoutique for Hannah early afternoon, and a 5:30 CRT dinner.  Wednesday is Arkashus Breakfast and Hoop de Doo Dinner, Thursday we have 50s' primetime lunch at 12:40 and see Cirque in the evening (then DH and I sneak back to Le Cellier for a late dinner the two of us), and on Friday, our final day, we have Ohana Breakfast.  (Our flight leaves that Fri at 6:45 and our inlaws leave at 8:45)

*So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
*
Okay sorry, going back on target...been looking up the machine suggestions y'all have given, THANKS!  Keep them coming!


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
> too many Nicole's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her playing with the doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿﻿



So cute!!!  Both the dresses and Nikki!!!  Oh and of course Julie!  I love your little fence!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Lizzy & her friend had a great time!  There were 5 girls in the class and 3 instructors.  They had little salon chairs in the room for the dolls and capes.  Lizzy said they taught the girls how to do 3 different hair styles and then they chose the one they liked the best to do on the doll to go home in.  Both girls did an awesome job!  Lizzy's friend doesn't have an AG doll so she used Lizzy's.  Lizzy has Molly and a Just Like You that we got at a yardsale.  I'll have to take photos of the hair styles they did to share with you.  Then they gave the girls little goodie bag with hair accessories.
> 
> We went to the Cheesecake Factory next door for dinner.  It was great too.
> 
> I would definately take Lizzy back for another class there.



Sounds like a great time.  And I love cheesecake factory!!!



revrob said:


> The machines does NOT come with software.
> I hadn't even considered the collar on the precious dress in that hoop!  UGH!  That may push me over the edge!
> 
> I would not start out with a pattern from Joanne's.  I would purchase a pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com.  You can purchase one pattern and print it out as many times as you need, so you only need to purchase one pattern.  The instructions are MUCH easier than commercial patterns, and usually much cuter!




I agree, start with the YCMT patterns!



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



OMGoodness, it is so cute!!!  I love the butterfly fabric.  I wish we had a hobby lobby here.



kc10family said:


> We are up to our armpits in stuff stuff stuff. Mark is deployed in the Middle East (left in Jan) and due back some time in the next few weeks. Stinking AF told us the 4th of June then it was the 2nd and now it's the 6th or 7th. GRRRRR I am not very happy with the Air Force today. But that is life and oh well.
> 
> The girls are fabulous, thank you for asking. Ellie is singing her heart out and has been asked to many local events to sing the National Anthem.
> 
> We go to DL on the 14th of June (if the man makes it home!) and then he and I will take two night at the end of the month for our 10th Ann.
> 
> 
> OMG... I guess I should be nice and tell everyone who I am etc. before they all think I am some quakpot.
> 
> Hi- my name is Paula... I am a Disney freak, I mean addict, I mean... I love Disney.
> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, DH and I are military, he is active and I am a reservist.
> We have two girls Ellie and Bethie (see below) and a dog Tyra.
> I doodle in sewing and seem to have ADD when it comes to projects... I get started and BAM I need to start a new one. Do theymake meds for that??? Maybe the kind you only take that taste good and work straight away for the few minutes/hours needed
> 
> Oh... I'm 5 foot 2 (no eyes of blue) and would love to have someone who could clean my house so I could just doddle with al my crazy projects.
> 
> I guess that is the quickie of it for now.



Hi Paula!  Your girls are wonderful singers!!!  I hope your DH is home soon.  I also have ADD when it comes to sewing.  I wish there were meds for this disease!  



kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?



Homemade jam????  I live in CA!!!  No really, I live about a half hour from Disneyland!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy!
> 
> Sorry, I was kind of vague in my answer the other day! Here is Mary Jo's website.
> 
> http://www.maryjos.com
> 
> I have never been but have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. I would love to some day check it out!



  Why did'nt I pay attention to the Warning's 


I found a listing for a yard sale tomorrow for Fabric and Notions I am thinking I must drive Katie to school so I can check it out


----------



## jessica52877

angel23321 said:


> I've been lurking for a while....Can I ask where you got this pattern?  I love it and I have some of that ribbon to use.  Well it won't let me post the link yet...this is the Tink shorts/top outfit with the ribbon.
> 
> Of course there's another picture I loved and now I can't find it. I'll just have to keep rereading.
> 
> Sandy



The top was an aline and the bottoms easy fit pants I am pretty sure. Both would have come from www.youcanmakethis.com. I know Carla does the pants, not sure if the top pattern is hers too. 







I am thinking of using these two fabrics for a dress for my daughter. Same style as the other, because thats the only pattern I have and all I know how to do at this point

Would you put the Yellow on the top and then do the stripework at the bottom with the two OR would you make the top yellow and the bottom solid flower?
Any other ideas?
Thanks![/QUOTE]

I say top yellow and bottom brown. I LOVE your AK dress! It is so pretty! I am glad your daughter appreciates it! MEN! 



kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?



I'll be your best friend. I so want to be a California girl! Although I don't think San Fran would be my choice. BUT the zoo does have penguins so that is a plus!



emcreative said:


> Okay this is completely off topic but I trust y'all's opinion.
> 
> We have never eaten at Chef Mickey's and I'm torn between thinking this is a "we can't miss this!" event and "OMG there is too much stuff crammed into our trip already!"  Keep in mind the rest of the family are much more 'go with the flow' people but have seemed appreciative of all the reservations I've made (oh and we're on the Deluxe Dining Plan)
> 
> We get in late morning on Monday and have Fantasmic dinner at Hollywood and Vine (I am too scared to schedule lunch because of flight times, etc.  We are scheduled to land at 10am and the inlaws land at 10:55am).  Tuesday we have a Pirate League res for Liz in the morning, BBBoutique for Hannah early afternoon, and a 5:30 CRT dinner.  Wednesday is Arkashus Breakfast and Hoop de Doo Dinner, Thursday we have 50s' primetime lunch at 12:40 and see Cirque in the evening (then DH and I sneak back to Le Cellier for a late dinner the two of us), and on Friday, our final day, we have Ohana Breakfast.  (Our flight leaves that Fri at 6:45 and our inlaws leave at 8:45)
> 
> *So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
> *
> Okay sorry, going back on target...been looking up the machine suggestions y'all have given, THANKS!  Keep them coming!



Chef Mickey's was really fun our first time. Our 2nd we paid OOP and well it just wasn't quite the same. We have only gone back with free dining and enjoy it but nothing to die for. The characters rush around but I do think it is a must do at some point in your life! Maybe not this trip though!


----------



## revrob

paysensmom said:


> Thanks, what would you do? Yellow on top and flowers on bottom? Or the other way around?



How much fabric do you have of each of them?  If you have enough fabric, I would do the same fabric on top and bottom.  Since you're shooting for an outfit for Disney, I'd use the princess fabric.  BUT, if you wanted to mix them, I would put the yellow princess on top because that will make it more of a dominant fabric (there's more unruffled area to be seen), and mix in the brown on the bottom.  Does that help?




emcreative said:


> Okay this is completely off topic but I trust y'all's opinion.
> 
> We have never eaten at Chef Mickey's and I'm torn between thinking this is a "we can't miss this!" event and "OMG there is too much stuff crammed into our trip already!"  Keep in mind the rest of the family are much more 'go with the flow' people but have seemed appreciative of all the reservations I've made (oh and we're on the Deluxe Dining Plan)
> 
> We get in late morning on Monday and have Fantasmic dinner at Hollywood and Vine (I am too scared to schedule lunch because of flight times, etc.  We are scheduled to land at 10am and the inlaws land at 10:55am).  Tuesday we have a Pirate League res for Liz in the morning, BBBoutique for Hannah early afternoon, and a 5:30 CRT dinner.  Wednesday is Arkashus Breakfast and Hoop de Doo Dinner, Thursday we have 50s' primetime lunch at 12:40 and see Cirque in the evening (then DH and I sneak back to Le Cellier for a late dinner the two of us), and on Friday, our final day, we have Ohana Breakfast.  (Our flight leaves that Fri at 6:45 and our inlaws leave at 8:45)
> 
> *So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
> *
> Okay sorry, going back on target...been looking up the machine suggestions y'all have given, THANKS!  Keep them coming!



Honestly... I don't think I would try to fit any more in.  But that's just me.  I tend to get to feeling like I'm going from one meal to the next if I have too much planned.  I start looking at my watch a few hours before our next reservation and thinking that I can't do this or that because I don't have enough time to complete it before I have to be somewhere.  For that reason, we seldomly have reservations even every day.  If it is a very special trip, we will have a special reservation once a day, but not really more than that.  But, again, that's just me.


----------



## emcreative

These from Mary Jo's are so cute:

http://www.maryjos.com/store/details.aspx?id=12102&t=0&f=s

http://www.maryjos.com/store/details.aspx?id=12101&t=0&f=s


Makes me wish we had a littler girl.  Shh don't anyone tell my husband I said that or I'd be in trouble!!


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> Linnette that tunic is great!
> Congrats to Joseph!  What a handsome little man!
> 
> 
> 
> about your bil
> 
> 
> This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
> too many Nicole's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to figure out how to attach the bow..
> 
> Her playing with the doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to being serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿﻿



Love the matching outfits, and LOVE YOUR YARD!!! It's so cute and cottage-y feeling. 



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



Wow, are you sure that's your first dress?? SO cute! 



paysensmom said:


> I am thinking of using these two fabrics for a dress for my daughter. Same style as the other, because thats the only pattern I have and all I know how to do at this point
> 
> Would you put the Yellow on the top and then do the stripework at the bottom with the two OR would you make the top yellow and the bottom solid flower?
> Any other ideas?
> Thanks!



No other ideas here, but that yellow fabric is lovely! As for how to do the stripwork, I'd probably go with your first idea.


----------



## emcreative

Thanks Jessica and Shannon, it sounds like maybe I'd better go with the first instinct and wait until next time.  This means we have to go back sooner, right?


----------



## 3huskymom

Reese'smom said:


> Wow! Thats so good!


That's adorable. I love your choice of fabrics!


----------



## Jennia

I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> Okay this is completely off topic but I trust y'all's opinion.
> 
> We have never eaten at Chef Mickey's and I'm torn between thinking this is a "we can't miss this!" event and "OMG there is too much stuff crammed into our trip already!"  Keep in mind the rest of the family are much more 'go with the flow' people but have seemed appreciative of all the reservations I've made (oh and we're on the Deluxe Dining Plan)
> 
> We get in late morning on Monday and have Fantasmic dinner at Hollywood and Vine (I am too scared to schedule lunch because of flight times, etc.  We are scheduled to land at 10am and the inlaws land at 10:55am).  Tuesday we have a Pirate League res for Liz in the morning, BBBoutique for Hannah early afternoon, and a 5:30 CRT dinner.  Wednesday is Arkashus Breakfast and Hoop de Doo Dinner, Thursday we have 50s' primetime lunch at 12:40 and see Cirque in the evening (then DH and I sneak back to Le Cellier for a late dinner the two of us), and on Friday, our final day, we have Ohana Breakfast.  (Our flight leaves that Fri at 6:45 and our inlaws leave at 8:45)
> 
> *So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
> *
> Okay sorry, going back on target...been looking up the machine suggestions y'all have given, THANKS!  Keep them coming!



It's good but it can definitely wait until your next trip. We ate there Jan. '08 for breakfast and have been there May '08, May '09, will be there in August this year and December and don't have plans to go back until December  this year. There are so many other places we want to try. From what I've heard breakfast is the best meal there. It's an easy way to see the fab 5 if your kids are into them. You will see Mickey and Pluto at the Ohana breakfast.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

My Garmin car charger is broken! I cleaned out my truck on monday and found this round black cap, I looked around and didnt see anything it belonged to so I threw it away. So tonight I moved the charger and it had fallen apart the stupid thing just screwed on and not well since it fell apart!


----------



## MouseTriper

I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha. 

It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated). 


Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!! 








































(Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????


----------



## danicaw

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????



CUTE! I love the fabric!


----------



## paysensmom

revrob said:


> How much fabric do you have of each of them?  If you have enough fabric, I would do the same fabric on top and bottom.  Since you're shooting for an outfit for Disney, I'd use the princess fabric.  BUT, if you wanted to mix them, I would put the yellow princess on top because that will make it more of a dominant fabric (there's more unruffled area to be seen), and mix in the brown on the bottom.  Does that help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a yard of each one, so I can do it all the same. I just didn't know if that princess fabric would be a little much as an entire dress!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????



That is awesome....are you going to keep where you got that fabric from a secret? Do tell!!!


----------



## paysensmom

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!! I love that fabric, where did you find it??!!


----------



## Jennia

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????




Cute, love the fabric!


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit. I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!! I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me? Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha. I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!! However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha. (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys. Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????


 

Gorgeous Beth! The girl  The dress and the photography!


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> This is the dress I made for Nikki for our trip to AG in Atlanta.  She is posing with Julie.
> too many Nicole's coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to figure out how to attach the bow..
> 
> Her playing with the doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to being serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿﻿


I love that dress, it looks adorable on Nikki.  I also love your yard...so cute!



karebear1 said:


> Is that your backyard????  I LOVE IT!! Need to see more!


I agree....!!!!!



Our 2 Princesses said:


> Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.  )  My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!


 Welcome.....!!!  I see that a number of people already responded about the patterns.  If you can, I would get one from YCMT too!  Can't wait to see what they come up with!!



minnie2 said:


> No I have to start the shorts for Kyle for the races Pa' is taking him too!  Wonder if Pa would let me make him a pair!


  I say YES make Pa a pair too and be sure to get pics!!!  



emcreative said:


> *JESSICA-*


I agree....Happy Birthday Jessica!!!!  Did you get cake???????



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!


WOW that is beautiful, just like your little girl.  I think you did an AMAZING job!!!!  I can't wait to see what else you come up with!!!



paysensmom said:


> Thank you all for saying such nice things!! My husband said he didn't like the dress.
> 
> My daughter was SUPER excited to try it on. She said, "daddy, is it beautiful?" his reply, "you are beautiful"
> "DADDY!! Is it pretty?" He says, "YOU are pretty!!"
> 
> She said, its okay mommy, I love it and its beautiful!
> So, I AM GLAD YOU ALL LIKE IT!!
> 
> I got the fabric at Hobby Lobby. I let my daughter choose the pink fabric. I told her I was getting the cheetah, zebra and tiger print and we needed something to go with it for her AK dress.
> She said well this one is PINK!! and it has Butterflies!! Butterflies are animals right!!


 How cute!!!



kc10family said:


> Oh, how wonderful.. are you still in PDD (post Disney Depression)? In our house it can last about a month.
> 
> We are up to our armpits in stuff stuff stuff. Mark is deployed in the Middle East (left in Jan) and due back some time in the next few weeks. Stinking AF told us the 4th of June then it was the 2nd and now it's the 6th or 7th. GRRRRR I am not very happy with the Air Force today. But that is life and oh well.
> 
> The girls are fabulous, thank you for asking. Ellie is singing her heart out and has been asked to many local events to sing the National Anthem.
> 
> We go to DL on the 14th of June (if the man makes it home!) and then he and I will take two night at the end of the month for our 10th Ann.
> 
> 
> OMG... I guess I should be nice and tell everyone who I am etc. before they all think I am some quakpot.
> 
> Hi- my name is Paula... I am a Disney freak, I mean addict, I mean... I love Disney.
> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, DH and I are military, he is active and I am a reservist.
> We have two girls Ellie and Bethie (see below) and a dog Tyra.
> I doodle in sewing and seem to have ADD when it comes to projects... I get started and BAM I need to start a new one. Do theymake meds for that??? Maybe the kind you only take that taste good and work straight away for the few minutes/hours needed
> 
> Oh... I'm 5 foot 2 (no eyes of blue) and would love to have someone who could clean my house so I could just doddle with al my crazy projects.
> 
> I guess that is the quickie of it for now.


 Welcome and nice to "meet" ya Paula!  I must have ADD when it comes to sewing too.....I start one thing and then another and then before I know it I have 3 or 4 projects in varying levels of being completed.  Hahahaha.  I have issues obviously!  Hahaha.


----------



## MouseTriper

kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?


I grew up in Southern California, does that count???? I'll take the pot roast and the jam.  I think I will skip the fruit and rum cakes.  Hahaha.



emcreative said:


> Okay this is completely off topic but I trust y'all's opinion.
> 
> We have never eaten at Chef Mickey's and I'm torn between thinking this is a "we can't miss this!" event and "OMG there is too much stuff crammed into our trip already!"  Keep in mind the rest of the family are much more 'go with the flow' people but have seemed appreciative of all the reservations I've made (oh and we're on the Deluxe Dining Plan)
> 
> We get in late morning on Monday and have Fantasmic dinner at Hollywood and Vine (I am too scared to schedule lunch because of flight times, etc.  We are scheduled to land at 10am and the inlaws land at 10:55am).  Tuesday we have a Pirate League res for Liz in the morning, BBBoutique for Hannah early afternoon, and a 5:30 CRT dinner.  Wednesday is Arkashus Breakfast and Hoop de Doo Dinner, Thursday we have 50s' primetime lunch at 12:40 and see Cirque in the evening (then DH and I sneak back to Le Cellier for a late dinner the two of us), and on Friday, our final day, we have Ohana Breakfast.  (Our flight leaves that Fri at 6:45 and our inlaws leave at 8:45)
> 
> *So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
> *
> Okay sorry, going back on target...been looking up the machine suggestions y'all have given, THANKS!  Keep them coming!


Okay you just made me REALLY hungry.....!!!    It does sound like you are going to be eating pretty well that week.  However, on your last day you might be hungry if you only eat a breakfast, maybe you could have a late lunch there.  Do they do lunch at Chef Mickey's??  Won't you have extra dining credits leftover seeing as though you said you said you had the deluxe dining?? 



emcreative said:


> Makes me wish we had a littler girl.  Shh don't anyone tell my husband I said that or I'd be in trouble!!


  I saw just wait until after Phinneas and Ferb's adoptions are finalized then I say HINT AROUND!!!  Hahahahaha...!!!!!



Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:


That turned out reallyt cute, how nice of you!!



danicaw said:


> CUTE! I love the fabric!


  Thank you so much!!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is awesome....are you going to keep where you got that fabric from a secret? Do tell!!!


 Yes it is a BIG secret!!! Hahahaha....JUST KIDDING!!  It is actually 3 different pieces of fabric that I pieced together.  I got them at Hobby Lobby.



paysensmom said:


> Adorable!! I love that fabric, where did you find it??!!


Thank you....I used 3 different ones and I got it at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## MouseTriper

Jennia said:


> Cute, love the fabric!


  Thank you so much!



jham said:


> Gorgeous Beth! The girl  The dress and the photography!


Aww shucks, you sure do know how to make a girl blush!!!!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MouseTriper said:


> Yes it is a BIG secret!!! Hahahaha....JUST KIDDING!!  It is actually 3 different pieces of fabric that I pieced together.  I got them at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> Thank you....I used 3 different ones and I got it at Hobby Lobby.



You actually got that Minnie & Mickey at Hobby Lobby!?!?!?!?!? Was this recently? I hope you bought the whole bolt!!!! 

I was sure that was one of those Mexico City fabrics someone was looking for awhile back.


----------



## MouseTriper

mom2prettyprincess said:


> You actually got that Minnie & Mickey at Hobby Lobby!?!?!?!?!? Was this recently? I hope you bought the whole bolt!!!!
> 
> I was sure that was one of those Mexico City fabrics someone was looking for awhile back.


 No, no, no....Mickey and Minnie was NOT found on a bolt!!!  Any guesses as to what it came from?  LOL.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


> That was one LONG post! I used the sticky spray for only the 2nd time the other day. I kind of freak out at sticky things but it was so nice. I don't like spraying it in the house and I don't like gunk so I'll reserve it for the rare occasions that I think I actually need it! I have probably had it over a year already so guess I use it pretty sparingly.


I used to use sticky spray alot, and then realized how sticky it makes your needle and looked inside the machine and it was just full of this cotton candy sticky stuff that was the sticky gunk. Eww! I used to do hoopless everything.. so now I am trying to get away from it. It does work great though. I'm just freaked out about it now.



jessica52877 said:


> Oops! I forgot to comment on the halter. I think the dress looks beautiful. I am not a fan of halter tops. I think it leaves so much showing in the back and I don't like that. Now having said all that I don't get that impression from this one. I am much better when they go up the back more vs being more bare back.
> 
> I am not sure what I think for church. I never hardly see any little girls at church dressed up. But what about carrying a super light summer sweater over it during service. I know I would be cold inside anyways.


I think it looks like a high back halter too. My hubby was shocked when i showed him the dress. I don't want that kind of reaction from everyone. Him especially though.. He usually loves everything I make her. Sadly.. I don't have any lightweight sweaters. It is hot here, so we hardly need that type of thing. Hopefully I get lucky in some stores this weekend.



ireland_nicole said:


> I think it's a very modest halter dress;  your church may be more conservative, but I would allow my DD to wear it; I think it's cute and very appropriate!  And I'm pretty conservative in what she wears.  You could just wear a cute tshirt w/ lettuce edging if you wanted and if a cardigan was too warm.


I just think it will look bad with a shirt underneath. I don't know though because i have never seen a halter with a shirt underneath.. hehe.. so we will see I guess. I think some regular dresses are more revealing than this one. The front is very modest. Ty for your opinion.



revrob said:


> I'm trying not to look at all of your wonderful creations using that coverstitch!  I've got hoop envy right now, and I can only deal with one envy at a time!
> 
> I was wondering about using one of those little irons.  So it works for you, huh?  Do you cut all of your pieces out first?  Or do you stitch and then trim?  When do you iron?
> 
> Joining you in the hoop envy!  Why do I do this to myself!
> 
> I'm hoping that either a Fall or Christmas design won't be frowned upon.  I'm thinking that if I'm going to make something all out, I want it to be for a holiday.  I don't know that I would normally do something all out for summer. KWIM?
> 
> Did you ask Claire to make the stitches wider?  Was she willing to do that?  I think she's putting up designs so quick that maybe she's missing some steps or something.
> 
> I'm so sorry you're in pain!  Do you notice any difference this morning?
> 
> I think the dress is precious!  I would let AbbyGrace wear it to church because it is high enough in the back and is fitted so that it doesn't expose anything.  IF you wanted to make it a little less exposed, you could just make the straps longer, add buttons to the ends, and make buttonholes in between the rows of elastic on the back.  It would be really cute "x"ed in the back.
> 
> OK!  Off to sew!


I am thinking about doing the X thing. I guess I don't think that it is much more modest that way, but maybe it is? 
I didn't ask Claire to make the stitches wider. I just washed the dress, and part of Tinks face is coming off.. (that sounds so bad). I guess I am going to satin stitch it by hand or sewing machine. It is a very small part.
I think we are going to have bad hoop envy after MP Market... there will be machines... Lots of machines.. and all kinds of things... oh to have a blank check and limitless amounts of funds! 
I am seriously considering entering my Christmas Feliz.. It is probably a dress that I have spent the most time on since it has smocking and embroidery on it. I don't know.. I can't make up my mind. I really want to enter my Snow White dress, but don't know if that is insta rejected or not because it is a Disney copyright thing.
Oh, and I am loving the mini iron. It takes a while to heat up though. I thought it was broken, but finally it heated up.





tricia said:


> I think it is cute.  Could be worn to my church, (gets really hot in there in the summer anyway) but I guess it depends on how conservative things are where you attend.


Thanks for the opinion. I really feel that it isn't a revealing dress... so frustrating. 



2cutekidz said:


> I think it is fine.  Honestly, I don't understand why adding straps to the back would make it more accpectable - her back would still be showing.  It's not too low of a halter, so I think it's fine.  If it would make you more comfortable, maybe have her wear a lightweight sweater to church.  I'd love to see the front of the dress-could you post a pic?


I feel the same way about the straps. My mom keeps insisting that crossing the straps in the back makes it more modest. I guess I just dont get it. I like the look of the crossed back though.. So I'll probably just go with it. 
Here is a picture of the front.
http://www.countrybumpkin.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=217_222&products_id=435118
They don't have a big picture of the front that is visible though. Hopefully I will be posting mine on Sunday!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the dress!  It is beautiful.  In our area the woman never show their shoulders and must wear capris.  Nothing above the knee cap.  I would wear it to my Church.  I know God doesn't judge.  That is a human thing.  But if you are worried what about a little sweater that she could take off after service?


I guess I shouldn't worry so much what everyone thinks. You make a great point. 



sweetstitches said:


> I'm very sorry that your pain is back.
> 
> I love the dress; not sure I'd wear it to church though.  I don't think straps would make a difference; as someone else already pointed out, a lot of back would still be showing.  I don't think a t-shirt would look good under it because of the shirring.  I think it an adorable dress.  I'd either keep it for other occasions or put a light sweater or shrug over it for church.  It probably doesn't matter on a 4-year-old that much though.


Thanks.
I am definitely putting it on her for church. It is Hula day at church on Sunday.. for the kiddos at least. I don't really like the idea of theme days. The last one was Crazy Hat Day. I thought it was inappropriate and we didn't participate. I've been wanting to make this dress, so I'm just using this as an excuse. lol





Mirb1214 said:


> I would NOT CHANGE A THING!!  It is absolutely perfect like it is.  I've recently made 2 halter top/capri outfits for my DD3 and I LOVE the look of the halter.  I would not hesitate to put my DD in them for church!  (I know I will but I just made them this past weekend and haven't been back to church yet.)


Thanks for the opinion. I've made Hannah things where I have brought her places and people have said "Oh she must be cold" when it is 90 degrees outside. So I assume they meant that they thought she was looking scantilly clad or something. It was a sunsuit I made her when she was a baby. It is one of my favorite things I have ever made.



revrob said:


> Just finished this up and thought I'd post:


WOW! Love that! Hannah wants one now. She loves SB!



adoptionmomma4 said:


>


Thanks for posting that. It gives me a better idea on how to do it. I think it looks adorable. I love the binding on the bottom. How cute!



MouseTriper said:


> I have had accupuncture before.  I was getting it done for infertility issues but that obviously did not work *(luckily though or else I would not have my DD or my DS)!!  However, I have to admit that the accupuncture has helped my migraines.   It was relaxing and I do not ever remember feeling worse after a session.  Maybe you should just try a different accupuncturist???  Hope you feel better soon!


I guess I am going to go back this week and tell them about my concerns and see what happens. This is the only place in our area that my insurance will let me go to. Thank goodness my insurance covers it though. I still have a copay, but I know I am lucky.



eeyore3847 said:


> Here is some pics... this is the view from the front of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Your house and view are gorgeous! You must be thrilled!



jham said:


> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.


LOVE THIS!!! It is just perfect. I love he hair too. I wanted curls for Hannah so badly, but it just didn't happen. 




HeatherSue said:


> We found out yesterday that Henry's grandma, Jo, has thyroid cancer.  She's only 58 years old and she lost her husband 2 years ago.   She's a step grandma, but we don't think of her that way as she's always been in Henry's life.  We are very close to her.  I would like to hear any experiences any of you have had with thyroid cancer.  She is having her thyroid, and possibly some lymph nodes removed on June 10.  I would also appreciate any prayers for her.


Will be praying for you and your family. No experience with thyroid cancer here. My family has alot of thyroid problems. I am wondering if I have it too, but the test they gave me didn't say I did. 


minnie2 said:


>


Love the dress. SHe is so cute. I love her poses!
That purse is gorgeous though. Love that fabric!



mrsmiller said:


>


Love the scallops on the top! How beautiful! Looks like an heirloom to me.
Congrats to your son. 



ibesue said:


> 1  I use one of those little glue stick looking things.  So far has worked pretty good!  I love the sticky spray, but it sometimes leaves marks where the glue was on the area not being tacked down.  Did that make sense?
> 
> 2  At my Joanns they have a new brand, but not gutterman's that is 1.99 a cone.  I did get one, as I was out of white.  So far so good.
> 
> 3  So you guys have hoop envy, I have loop envy
> 
> 4  How is your pain today after accupunture yesterday?
> 
> I love the dress!  And I am not one for backless dresses on little ones either.


Hrm.. I think I have one of those glue stick things.. the water soluable type thing? I bought it to use for piping, but that is a great idea.
Accupuncture made me feel worse. They told me it was a possibility. I am am bitter about it though.. lol





minnie2 said:


> ﻿﻿


So pretty! My friend is having a black and pink wedding, so this immediately made me think of that. Love the bow. I'd love to know how you attack that sash too.


mom2prettyprincess said:


> DO NOT...I repeat.....DO NOT go to this website....It will suck you in...It is like a 32,000 square foot slice of HEAVEN! If only I had an unlimited budget!
> 
> I just found the large 2 inch minnie dot...and the MM minnie ta dot...The MM prices aren't so bad...$6.39 yard.


Haha.. I have been looking there. I look alot.. haven't bought yet.



paysensmom said:


>


That is adorable! Not something I would pick out myself, but matchy matchy is not in anymore. This is the type of thing that I see in boutiques. It looks great!


paysensmom said:


> Thanks!


I love that princess fabric. Where'd you get it?



kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?


Haha.. you are too funny.



MouseTriper said:


>


GORGEOUS! That is beautiful! Please reveal your sources!!! haha!
Those leggings match perfectly. How did you manage that? I need those leggings too. Did I mention I love this? So cute!! I love vintage Minnie.

Okay, I will try to be MIA for a few days until I finish this smocking. It is time consuming. I have 1 hula girl finished, and I am working on 2 more... I am nuts. I finally figured out why I love this dress so much. DH and I went to Maui Hawaii for our honeymoon. It makes me feel all lovey inside.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> No, no, no....Mickey and Minnie was NOT found on a bolt!!!  Any guesses as to what it came from?  LOL.


A sheet??
C'mon.. give it up!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> GORGEOUS! That is beautiful! Please reveal your sources!!! haha!
> Those leggings match perfectly. How did you manage that? I need those leggings too. Did I mention I love this? So cute!! I love vintage Minnie.


 Thank you, thank you!!!  The leggings I bought awhile back at The Children's Place Outlet store..I have the pink, a blue and a black pair...LOL.  I love vintage Minnie too!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> A sheet??
> C'mon.. give it up!


  Nope, not a sheet.  Okay, okay seeing as though everyone on here is so sweet, I will tell you exactly what I used.     The Mickey/Minnie parts are actually from handkerchiefs that I cut all up to fit how I wanted, the other material is just regular material that I bought and cut up.  
I just patched my skirt part together the way I wanted and stitched it up.  I really had fun making this one.  Thanks again!


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> Thank you, thank you!!!  The leggings I bought awhile back at The Children's Place Outlet store..I have the pink, a blue and a black pair...LOL.  I love vintage Minnie too!!!
> 
> Nope, not a sheet.  Okay, okay seeing as though everyone on here is so sweet, I will tell you exactly what I used.     The Mickey/Minnie parts are actually from handkerchiefs that I cut all up to fit how I wanted, the other material is just regular material that I bought and cut up.
> I just patched my skirt part together the way I wanted and stitched it up.  I really had fun making this one.  Thanks again!


I wish I lived closer to some stores so I could shop for stuff like that more often. I always miss the cute stuff because I make very few trips to the mall.
Hankerchiefs? That is really thinking out of the box! It definitely worked out. Your photos are amazing too.


----------



## ibesue

Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:



That is so cute!  Did you make it out of polymar clay?  Is that what its called?



MouseTriper said:


> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!



THAT is beautiful!!!  Man hobby lobby is like 2000 miles away....  And handkerchiefs?  Really, its such a cute idea.  Where did you get them????  



*Toadstool* said:


> I think we are going to have bad hoop envy after MP Market... there will be machines... Lots of machines.. and all kinds of things... oh to have a blank check and limitless amounts of funds!
> 
> I am seriously considering entering my Christmas Feliz.. It is probably a dress that I have spent the most time on since it has smocking and embroidery on it. I don't know.. I can't make up my mind. I really want to enter my Snow White dress, but don't know if that is insta rejected or not because it is a Disney copyright thing.
> 
> I guess I am going to go back this week and tell them about my concerns and see what happens. This is the only place in our area that my insurance will let me go to. Thank goodness my insurance covers it though. I still have a copay, but I know I am lucky.
> 
> Hrm.. I think I have one of those glue stick things.. the water soluable type thing? I bought it to use for piping, but that is a great idea.
> Accupuncture made me feel worse. They told me it was a possibility. I am am bitter about it though.. lol
> 
> Okay, I will try to be MIA for a few days until I finish this smocking. It is time consuming. I have 1 hula girl finished, and I am working on 2 more... I am nuts. I finally figured out why I love this dress so much. DH and I went to Maui Hawaii for our honeymoon. It makes me feel all lovey inside.



So don't you wish you could have that blank check for MP Market???  

I think the Christmas Feliz would be perfect to enter!

I hope you can get some answers as to why it didn't work.

Good luck finishing hula dress.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> I wish I lived closer to some stores so I could shop for stuff like that more often. I always miss the cute stuff because I make very few trips to the mall.
> Hankerchiefs? That is really thinking out of the box! It definitely worked out. Your photos are amazing too.


 LOL....thank you so much. I love to think out of the box....that is when I come up with some funky stuff but I love funky!!  Hahaha.



ibesue said:


> THAT is beautiful!!!  Man hobby lobby is like 2000 miles away....  And handkerchiefs?  Really, its such a cute idea.  Where did you get them????


Thank you!!!  Yes, really I used handkerchiefs that had Mickey and Minnie on them. Haha.  I had to buy a bunch to get the cuts I wanted but I think it was well worth it.  I bought them at Hobby Lobby awhile ago but I think I saw them there a week or so ago?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MouseTriper said:


> LOL....thank you so much. I love to think out of the box....that is when I come up with some funky stuff but I love funky!!  Hahaha.
> 
> Thank you!!!  Yes, really I used handkerchiefs that had Mickey and Minnie on them. Haha.  I had to buy a bunch to get the cuts I wanted but I think it was well worth it.  I bought them at Hobby Lobby awhile ago but I think I saw them there a week or so ago?



That is really thinking outside the box! I suppose I will be the first to ask....Can we CASE you...That is one of my favorites ever!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you so much for the prayers for Henry's grandma.  I talked to her yesterday and she seems to be taking the news pretty well.  Her doctor told her she should be as good as new in 3 days?   From what I've read, that doesn't sound right.  But, I don't want to tell her any different because she doesn't want to hear anything "bad". UGH!



teresajoy said:


> Prayers going out for Jo and for you and Henry too. I know what an important part of your lives she is.
> 
> Adam (from AI) is on the Today show. He is SO good!


I love you!

You know what's funny?  I actually turned on the tv and Adam just happened to be on the Today show.  I never watch the Today show! It made my morning so much brighter!




minnie2 said:


>


OOOHHHH!!! Pretty!! Is that fabric from walmart?  I've been eyeing some that looks like this.  I love it!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey all!  Just dropping in to say hi.  I have been MIA for a while.  Life sometimes gets in the way!  We have our house for sale, and I am working full time at the Great Wolf Lodge.  I am trying to convice DH that we cannot go a year without going to Disney and he is almost convinced!  Finally got my sewing machine a new home and am trying to get some summer clothes done!  Hopefully life will slow down a little so I can vist more!


It's nice to see you around again!



mrsmiller said:


>


Wow, that tunic is beautiful! Sometimes simple white is the perfect way to go!  I love it! Aww...your son is so handsome and he looks so proud!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love math, it doesn't lie.  WTG.


Math lies to me ALL the time! 



TinaLala said:


> Applique question - when you applique how do you prevent the fabric from bunching up?  The last time I tried to applique it bunched all around the fabric.  Maybe I was doing something wrong.  I'm thinking I'll iron the pieces together and then use interfacing to fuse them onto the shirt and then sew around the edges.  I'm just so jealous of all the great applique pieces I see out here I know I've got to be able to do this!!


Are you using an iron on, tear away, stabilizer on the back of whatever you're appliquing on?  If you're using a knit without iron-on stabilizer, it'll shift all over the place and bunch up (unless you're an expert like Jessica. ).  It's a good idea to use it on anything you're appliquing. 



KARAJ said:


> I am sending prayers to your family.
> 
> We have had experiance with it, my stepmom developed thyroid cancer about five years ago. She had the full thyroid removed, I can not remember about the lymph nodes though. After the surgery she did have a long course of radiation. She is doing incredibly well and as of right now is Cancer free!!! The problems she has had since are, a large amount weight gain and tiredness. That is about it for her though so she was very lucky.
> 
> My Brother-In-Law, DS husband, actually was just diagnosed about a month ago, they are removing his on June 3rd. He is 32. After the surgery they are doing intensive radiation that their children can not even be in the same house as him, they are 6 and 2. We have done a lot of research on it and for us we have found what seems like a very high survival rate, so that is what we are focusing on right now. I know it will be difficult not to worry, even impossible.
> 
> I hope all goes well and please keep us updated.


Thank you for sharing your experiences.  It's really helpful. :Hug: I'm sorry your BIL is having to deal with this, though. 

Henry's grandma has been on thyroid medication for 30 years.  She said her thyroid isn't really working at all right now.  So, hopefully it won't be too big of a change with her weight and energy level.



revrob said:


> Ok, I'm back!  You know, the pesky one with all of the questions about huge embroidery machines that will probably ever be able to actually own one?
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the baby lock dealer again today.  I decided to get information on the elegante 2.  I also looked at the elageo.  The Elageo's largest hoop size is 6 1/4 x 10 1/4.  Sounds pretty good.  The Elegante's largest hoop size is 7 x 11?  Not a whole lot of difference.  The elegante allows you to sew while the embroidery unit is attached.  I'm not sure if that will make much difference because I don't plan to get rid of my sewing machine.  The elegante stitches at up to 1000 spm, and the elageo only 800.  I don't completely know if that will make a huge amount of diffence because my current machine only stitches up to 600 spm, so anything is going to be an improvement.  The elegante does come with a 2x2 hoop.  I don't know that I care about that?  Should I?
> The dealer said that he got a "good deal" on the elegante 2, and could give it to me for 4999.  He has a floor model of the elageo that he can give me for $3400.  For some reason, I stood there and thought, "WOW!  That's a GREAT deal!"  I've lost my mind!  I know it!  But, is it a good deal?  I'm wondering if I should continue this madness of trying to figure out how to afford one of these machines.


You are so cute!  How much could you get out of the embroidery machine you have now? 



MouseTriper said:


> Welcome back....I wish I could convince my husband of the "at-least-one-trip-to-Disney-a-year" rule!!!!!  (It SHOULD be a RULE or a LAW...LOL)


I can not agree with you more!  I am desperately trying to talk Henry into going with me in October.  I am seriously chickening out on the idea of traveling across the country with the 2 kids on my own!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My color-savy friends: if you have a moment and could check out the last page of my PTR (link in my siggie)...can you give thoughts on paint colors for Aisling's new room please?
> 
> (You are all curious now why I'm discussing paint in a PTR aren't you ???- Can't talk about Disney all the time, you know


I commented on your PTR. I 'm praying for your mom, too.  Keep us updated!



minnie2 said:


> ﻿﻿


I love these dresses!



Our 2 Princesses said:


> Hi all!  First of all I have never posted on here but am on here all the time looking at all of your gorgeous creations.  I am in awe at what you all can do because I can sew on a button and that's about it.    A seamstress friend has agreed to give our dds 13 and 9 sewing lessons during the summer.  She wants to start them out working on skirts.  Today while I was at the thrift store, I found an adorable Minnie flat sheet with a ruffle on the bottom.  My question to all of you is...  Could you point me to an easy, full skirt pattern I could buy at JoAnne's?  TIA!!     Now a funny question...  since I have 2 dds, do I need to buy 2 patterns?  (Told you I was sewing-impaired.    My dds are a size 14/16 and 10/12.  Thank you!!


I just wanted to  you to the thread!!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Sorry, I was kind of vague in my answer the other day! Here is Mary Jo's website.
> 
> http://www.maryjos.com
> 
> I have never been but have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. I would love to some day check it out!







emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I have a mission if any of you should choose to accept it (LOL!!!!)
> 
> What is the best, EASIEST sewing machine I can get for less than $150?  I also eventually want to be able to sew the edges around appliques (no fancy embroidery in that price range, of course!)
> 
> GO! (hehe)


I agree with Jessica's suggestion of the Project Runway Brother. If not that one, then the CS6000 machine at WalMart is a great option, too.  That's the one I've had for the last year or so and I love it!  Jeanne has one, and so quite a few others on here.



paysensmom said:


>


That dress is adorable!  I love the butterfly fabric!  Hobby Lobby has some great stuff!  Your DD is absolutely beautiful!



jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not good at following directions I say this one!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726
> 
> It is $168 though. If you type in brother sewing on the site there is one for $130 with 10 less stitches (project runway version) and I am sure it is just as good. I have owned all brothers and LOVE them. One is the first one I linked and one was a cheapy one although it was $149 but not nearly as fancy.


Yep, what she said!



paysensmom said:


> Thank you all for saying such nice things!! My husband said he didn't like the dress.


Rule #1- never listen to your husband when it comes to sewing! 



kc10family said:


> OMG... I guess I should be nice and tell everyone who I am etc. before they all think I am some quakpot.
> 
> Hi- my name is Paula... I am a Disney freak, I mean addict, I mean... I love Disney.
> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, DH and I are military, he is active and I am a reservist.
> We have two girls Ellie and Bethie (see below) and a dog Tyra.
> I doodle in sewing and seem to have ADD when it comes to projects... I get started and BAM I need to start a new one. Do theymake meds for that??? Maybe the kind you only take that taste good and work straight away for the few minutes/hours needed
> 
> Oh... I'm 5 foot 2 (no eyes of blue) and would love to have someone who could clean my house so I could just doddle with al my crazy projects.
> 
> I guess that is the quickie of it for now.


I disappear for a few days and we get all sorts of great newbies!   to our little thread(s)!



paysensmom said:


>


I made Tessa a dress out of the gray fabric (it's gray, right?).  I just LOVE that fabric!  I love the yellow, too!  But, I've got to be honest.  I wouldn't put these two fabrics together.  It looks kind of brown in the picture and I think that's why no one else has said it. 

On the other hand, if you've already started the dress, these fabrics look great together!



Jennia said:


>


That is adorable!!



MouseTriper said:


>



 Everything you make is so unique!! I LOVE this!!!  Plus, there can never be too many pictures of Taylor!


----------



## Piper

I would do it all princess, too.  If you wanted stripwork, you might get fat quarters of a couple of the solid colors in the print(blue, yellow, pink) to mix in.



I have a yard of each one, so I can do it all the same. I just didn't know if that princess fabric would be a little much as an entire dress![/quote]


----------



## Stephres

MouseTriper said:


>



Grogeous! Maybe if you lengthened the straps, they wouldn't bunch up in the back? Did you try it straight back instead of crossed? 

I love it Beth!


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> Are you using an iron on, tear away, stabilizer on the back of whatever you're appliquing on?  If you're using a knit without iron-on stabilizer, it'll shift all over the place and bunch up (unless you're an expert like Jessica. ).  It's a good idea to use it on anything you're appliquing.
> 
> I can not agree with you more!  I am desperately trying to talk Henry into going with me in October.  I am seriously chickening out on the idea of traveling across the country with the 2 kids on my own!
> 
> I made Tessa a dress out of the gray fabric (it's gray, right?).  I just LOVE that fabric!  I love the yellow, too!  But, I've got to be honest.  I wouldn't put these two fabrics together.  It looks kind of brown in the picture and I think that's why no one else has said it.



Did I ever tell you that when I bought my clear applique foot it was HORRIBLE with my pinned on cut away. It is open toed or whatever it is called and it pulled the fabric up EVERY time! I just went back to my good ole normal foot! SO I think that if I wanted to use the other I would have to get some iron on. 

Henry would love it out there! BUT you'll be fine with the two kids! It will be so so much fun!

I really was trying to find a reason why the brown wouldn't look good with the princesses because I wasn't sure about it. BUT I would have never put the butterfly fabric with the animal print and LOVE it! I also love the way the brown matches Belle's hair, blue Cinderella and fleshy color the flesh! 

I was thinking maybe straps and ruffle out of the brown and rest out of yellow but I wasn't sure on that idea.



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!



I was so caught up in the cuteness of the outfit that I forgot to look at the back. I actually saw one the other day where the back looked like that and I didn't get why but now I see the straps pull on it! Can you shir it? Thinking that might help? Otherwise no ideas here.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Jessica - Happy late Birthday!  Hope it was a good one!

Heather - Prayers for you and Henry and Grandma! 

Somehow I thought I had Niki's dress...so pretty!




mom2prettyprincess said:


> DO NOT...I repeat.....DO NOT go to this website....It will suck you in...It is like a 32,000 square foot slice of HEAVEN! If only I had an unlimited budget!
> 
> I just found the large 2 inch minnie dot...and the MM minnie ta dot...The MM prices aren't so bad...$6.39 yard.



I want to go there sooo bad...but I am so scared!!!!  I will go this summer...trust me...I will be going there and to our new IKEA!!!!



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!




VERY cute!



paysensmom said:


> Thank you all for saying such nice things!! My husband said he didn't like the dress.
> 
> My daughter was SUPER excited to try it on. She said, "daddy, is it beautiful?" his reply, "you are beautiful"
> "DADDY!! Is it pretty?" He says, "YOU are pretty!!"
> 
> She said, its okay mommy, I love it and its beautiful!
> So, I AM GLAD YOU ALL LIKE IT!!
> 
> I got the fabric at Hobby Lobby. I let my daughter choose the pink fabric. I told her I was getting the cheetah, zebra and tiger print and we needed something to go with it for her AK dress.
> She said well this one is PINK!! and it has Butterflies!! Butterflies are animals right!!
> 
> I have some other material, I may try to make her one more before we go. Then she will have a few dresses to wear while there!



Okay...so here you go...the ONLY person that it has to matter to is her!  If she likes it...ignore everyone else!  I even get it from my mom sometimes...but that is another story altogether!



kc10family said:


> I so forgot to ask this....
> Anyone live in CA? Or wants to move to CA to be my bestfriend?
> 
> I make homemade Jam .... chicken noodle soup.... Pot Roast? Fruit basket cake? Rum cake?
> 
> Any takers?




I will not move from NC...but feel free to make me your BFF and mail me some soup!   I LOVE soup...live for soup really...I have a soup buffet for mother's day about every other year.....YUM!



Stephres said:


> Hey, I make homemade jam! I will be your Florida friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please do go to the first page and follow the links. We would love to have you join us. (or you can click on the button in my sig)



Oh!  I do make jam too...the easy freezer kind...LOVE strawberry season!!!



Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:



CUTE!  I want one!  She will love it!!!



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




I love that!  I think she does too!


----------



## minnie2

Thanks every one for the complements on the dresses and the purse!  You really know how to boost some ones confidence!  
Oh and the yard!  Maybe after I do doggy poopie patrol I will take a few pics


emcreative said:


> Okay ladies, I have a mission if any of you should choose to accept it (LOL!!!!)
> 
> What is the best, EASIEST sewing machine I can get for less than $150?  I also eventually want to be able to sew the edges around appliques (no fancy embroidery in that price range, of course!)
> 
> GO! (hehe)


  I see Jessica actually answered you with the one I was going to suggest.  I did see this one on amazon the other day that looked good but I have no clue how it really is..
http://www.amazon.com/Shark-80-Stit...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243598037&sr=1-1



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!


So cute!  I love it!!!!!!!  




kc10family said:


> I love the dresses you are all making.
> 
> The purse is fabulous!
> 
> Love the back yard picture, your DD looks so happy with her dress and dolls dress.


thank you very much!  


emcreative said:


> Okay this is completely off topic but I trust y'all's opinion.
> 
> We have never eaten at Chef Mickey's and I'm torn between thinking this is a "we can't miss this!" event and "OMG there is too much stuff crammed into our trip already!"  Keep in mind the rest of the family are much more 'go with the flow' people but have seemed appreciative of all the reservations I've made (oh and we're on the Deluxe Dining Plan)
> 
> We get in late morning on Monday and have Fantasmic dinner at Hollywood and Vine (I am too scared to schedule lunch because of flight times, etc.  We are scheduled to land at 10am and the inlaws land at 10:55am).  Tuesday we have a Pirate League res for Liz in the morning, BBBoutique for Hannah early afternoon, and a 5:30 CRT dinner.  Wednesday is Arkashus Breakfast and Hoop de Doo Dinner, Thursday we have 50s' primetime lunch at 12:40 and see Cirque in the evening (then DH and I sneak back to Le Cellier for a late dinner the two of us), and on Friday, our final day, we have Ohana Breakfast.  (Our flight leaves that Fri at 6:45 and our inlaws leave at 8:45)
> 
> So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
> 
> Okay sorry, going back on target...been looking up the machine suggestions y'all have given, THANKS!  Keep them coming!


Chef Mickey's is a must for us!  It is mine and Kyle's favorite place but  you have so much packed in I think it is perfectly fine to wait until next time!  Chef Mickey's can be your reason to go back!  



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!


Adorable!  
Love the fabrics!
To take it in what about opening up the side seams?


*Toadstool* said:


> Love the dress. SHe is so cute. I love her poses!
> That purse is gorgeous though. Love that fabric!
> 
> So pretty! My friend is having a black and pink wedding, so this immediately made me think of that. Love the bow. I'd love to know how you attack that sash too.


Thank you!
I haven't attached the sash yet.  I am askeered to!  



HeatherSue said:


> OOOHHHH!!! Pretty!! Is that fabric from walmart?  I've been eyeing some that looks like this.  I love it!
> 
> I can not agree with you more!  I am desperately trying to talk Henry into going with me in October.  I am seriously chickening out on the idea of traveling across the country with the 2 kids on my own!


Yup I was eying it for awhile too then I actually dreamt about it!  Yeah I am a looser!  So I had to use it for Kyle's teacher since he is such a fan of yellow I figured it could remind her of him.  She is such a great teacher I adore her!  

You can travel with 2 kids alone!  If I can do it so can you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> I think it looks like a high back halter too. My hubby was shocked when i showed him the dress. I don't want that kind of reaction from everyone. Him especially though.. He usually loves everything I make her. Sadly.. I don't have any lightweight sweaters. It is hot here, so we hardly need that type of thing. Hopefully I get lucky in some stores this weekend.
> 
> 
> I just think it will look bad with a shirt underneath. I don't know though because i have never seen a halter with a shirt underneath.. hehe.. so we will see I guess. I think some regular dresses are more revealing than this one. The front is very modest. Ty for your opinion.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about doing the X thing. I guess I don't think that it is much more modest that way, but maybe it is?
> I didn't ask Claire to make the stitches wider. I just washed the dress, and part of Tinks face is coming off.. (that sounds so bad). I guess I am going to satin stitch it by hand or sewing machine. It is a very small part.
> I think we are going to have bad hoop envy after MP Market... there will be machines... Lots of machines.. and all kinds of things... oh to have a blank check and limitless amounts of funds!
> I am seriously considering entering my Christmas Feliz.. It is probably a dress that I have spent the most time on since it has smocking and embroidery on it. I don't know.. I can't make up my mind. I really want to enter my Snow White dress, but don't know if that is insta rejected or not because it is a Disney copyright thing.
> Oh, and I am loving the mini iron. It takes a while to heat up though. I thought it was broken, but finally it heated up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the opinion. I really feel that it isn't a revealing dress... so frustrating.
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about the straps. My mom keeps insisting that crossing the straps in the back makes it more modest. I guess I just dont get it. I like the look of the crossed back though.. So I'll probably just go with it.
> Here is a picture of the front.
> http://www.countrybumpkin.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=217_222&products_id=435118
> They don't have a big picture of the front that is visible though. Hopefully I will be posting mine on Sunday!
> 
> 
> I guess I shouldn't worry so much what everyone thinks. You make a great point.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I am definitely putting it on her for church. It is Hula day at church on Sunday.. for the kiddos at least. I don't really like the idea of theme days. The last one was Crazy Hat Day. I thought it was inappropriate and we didn't participate. I've been wanting to make this dress, so I'm just using this as an excuse. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the opinion. I've made Hannah things where I have brought her places and people have said "Oh she must be cold" when it is 90 degrees outside. So I assume they meant that they thought she was looking scantilly clad or something. It was a sunsuit I made her when she was a baby. It is one of my favorite things I have ever made.


I thought of another option, too; you could sew a cotton short sleeved bolero for church and use it w/ other stuff, too.



Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:


So Cute!



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????


oh, too cute!  love this, am completely envious of this;  I think I would just shorten the straps; maybe make a buttonhole that's adjustable where you could start w/ the button high but move it down as she grew, because that dress would be just as cute as a baby doll top!  If the back was too big, do you have room to bring it in a little at the side seams?


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Thanks Jessica and Shannon, it sounds like maybe I'd better go with the first instinct and wait until next time.  This means we have to go back sooner, right?



ABSOLUTELY!



Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:



That is VERY cute!  I'm sure it's going to be LOVED!



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????



I LOVE THIS!  VERY, VERY CUTE!




MouseTriper said:


> Thank you, thank you!!!  The leggings I bought awhile back at The Children's Place Outlet store..I have the pink, a blue and a black pair...LOL.  I love vintage Minnie too!!!
> 
> Nope, not a sheet.  Okay, okay seeing as though everyone on here is so sweet, I will tell you exactly what I used.     The Mickey/Minnie parts are actually from handkerchiefs that I cut all up to fit how I wanted, the other material is just regular material that I bought and cut up.
> I just patched my skirt part together the way I wanted and stitched it up.  I really had fun making this one.  Thanks again!



I see a trip to Hobby Lobby in my VERY NEAR future!  I don't think they open for another hour, or I'd probably be there now!



HeatherSue said:


> You are so cute!  How much could you get out of the embroidery machine you have now?




I'm thinking that it's time to sell several machines (since I've not gotten rid of my "starter" machines since I've upgraded.  I don't know why I haven't done that already.  I guess it was so that I could sell them now and upgrade my embroidery machine!   ANYWAY, I've been doing some research and I may have found a prospect on an upgrade, and I'm hoping that after the sell of my brother sewing machine, singer serger and now my futura, maybe I'll have enough to put a dent in the purchase of an upgrade.  Plus a lot of other things that I've been meaning to purge, and maybe a machine will be in my future?  Wish me luck!


----------



## paysensmom

Thank you ALL so much about the nice comments on the dress I made!! You make me want to do another!!

The flower fabric is a dark greay with terquoise and white and light gray flowers. I know it does look brown in the picture. So, you guys dont think it would be TTTTTOOOOO much to have the dress all in the yellow??


----------



## HeatherSue

jessica52877 said:


> \
> 
> Henry would love it out there! BUT you'll be fine with the two kids! It will be so so much fun!
> 
> I really was trying to find a reason why the brown wouldn't look good with the princesses because I wasn't sure about it. BUT I would have never put the butterfly fabric with the animal print and LOVE it! I also love the way the brown matches Belle's hair, blue Cinderella and fleshy color the flesh!
> 
> I was thinking maybe straps and ruffle out of the brown and rest out of yellow but I wasn't sure on that idea.



Henry does not love ANY place that involves Disney. 

It's gray! 



paysensmom said:


> Thank you ALL so much about the nice comments on the dress I made!! You make me want to do another!!
> 
> The flower fabric is a dark greay with terquoise and white and light gray flowers. I know it does look brown in the picture. So, you guys dont think it would be TTTTTOOOOO much to have the dress all in the yellow??



Definitely not!  I think all the yellow fabric would be really pretty!


----------



## 2cutekidz

See ya!!!!  Off to Hobby Lobby to search for HANKERCHIEFS!!  (Who knew?!)


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> Henry does not love ANY place that involves Disney.
> 
> It's gray!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not!  I think all the yellow fabric would be really pretty!



GOT IT now! It takes me a while! It totally looks Brown! I was thinking you had it but in gray!


----------



## tricia

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



Very cute.  I am with all the others in that I probably wouldn't have picked that fabric, but it looks great together.  WTG!!



Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:



Cute bracelet.



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!




That is really cute.  I have started using pillowcases and sheets for characters cause I cant get any liscensed material here, but never hankerchiefs, how cool.


----------



## my*2*angels

Drive by post as I have a dreaded dentist appt about an hour away!

I love everything posted, the vintage Minnie and mickey out of handkerchiefs!  Who knew! Beth, you are so smart!

I also love the animal prints with the pink butterflies!  But I am one of those people who LOVE not so matchy matchy stuff!  

I will be back this afternoon!  Wish me luck!


----------



## aksunshine

Wow! My internet is SO stinkin SLOW!!!!!! I am going to go crazy!

Beth! My friend! I LOVE it! too cute! Are you going to post the Scooby too, or did I miss t b/c of my sloww connection? Tell Taylor we said HI!!!

As far as the bagginess in the back, I think sherring is the way to go, you know?(LOL)

When are you making Isabelle one? LOL!


----------



## MouseTriper

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is really thinking outside the box! I suppose I will be the first to ask....Can we CASE you...That is one of my favorites ever!!!


 Are you serious???  You wanna case ME????  I don't believe I have ever been cased.  Go right ahead but please be sure to share pictures with me!!  I LOVE pictures!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you so much for the prayers for Henry's grandma.  I talked to her yesterday and she seems to be taking the news pretty well.  Her doctor told her she should be as good as new in 3 days?   From what I've read, that doesn't sound right.  But, I don't want to tell her any different because she doesn't want to hear anything "bad". UGH!
> 
> Everything you make is so unique!! I LOVE this!!!  Plus, there can never be too many pictures of Taylor!


Heather,I will continue to pray for Henry's grandma.  

Aww, thanks for the sweet comments about the outfit and my DD!!  Good thing my kid likes having her picture taken otherwise she would be in trouble as her mama is shutter-happy!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Grogeous! Maybe if you lengthened the straps, they wouldn't bunch up in the back? Did you try it straight back instead of crossed?
> 
> I love it Beth!


 Thanks Steph...yes I originally had the straps straight but they were too long and the bodice part is just too "wide" for DD....lol....but I don't wanna start over or take it apart because I prolly will never get it back together again.  Hahahaha.  



jessica52877 said:


> I was so caught up in the cuteness of the outfit that I forgot to look at the back. I actually saw one the other day where the back looked like that and I didn't get why but now I see the straps pull on it! Can you shir it? Thinking that might help? Otherwise no ideas here.


 Thanks Jessica....your sweet. You know I was just thinking, (scary, I know) but with my daughter's long hair, I might just be able to cover that lil' issue in the back until she gets bigger!!!!  HAhahahahaah...



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I love that!  I think she does too!


Aww, thanks!! Taylor does love it, she kept grinning and grinning and running around.  My little kid cracks me up sometimes.....you should see some of the "outtakes" I got during this photoshoot!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Adorable!
> Love the fabrics!
> To take it in what about opening up the side seams?


 Did you say, "open the sides"??????????  For someone like me that is what ya call S-C-A-R-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I am so afraid if I do anything like that I will RUIN it and I love it too much.  Hahaha.  Thanks for the sweet comments!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> oh, too cute!  love this, am completely envious of this;  I think I would just shorten the straps; maybe make a buttonhole that's adjustable where you could start w/ the button high but move it down as she grew, because that dress would be just as cute as a baby doll top!  If the back was too big, do you have room to bring it in a little at the side seams?


Awww you are too funny.  Thank you so much.  Maybe I should just try to shorten the straps, I like the concept of making it adjustable....it's just pulling it off that is the problem for me.  Hahaha.



revrob said:


> I LOVE THIS!  VERY, VERY CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a trip to Hobby Lobby in my VERY NEAR future!  I don't think they open for another hour, or I'd probably be there now!


Hahaha....too funny.  Do you have one close by?  Let me know if you find any.



2cutekidz said:


> See ya!!!!  Off to Hobby Lobby to search for HANKERCHIEFS!!  (Who knew?!)


 Hahahahaha....I did.  Hahahahaha....JK.



tricia said:


> That is really cute.  I have started using pillowcases and sheets for characters cause I cant get any liscensed material here, but never hankerchiefs, how cool.


 Thanks!!!!!  It was funny, when I was in the store looking for something else I spotted these and I immediately knew JUST what I wanted to do with it.  Other than the size issue it came out exactly as I had envisioned in my head.  NOW that does not happen very often...hahahahahaha!!!!



my*2*angels said:


> Drive by post as I have a dreaded dentist appt about an hour away!
> 
> I love everything posted, the vintage Minnie and mickey out of handkerchiefs!  Who knew! Beth, you are so smart!


 Yikes, good luck at the dentist!!!!  Thanks for the sweet comment, you made me blush.  Hahaha.


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> Wow! My internet is SO stinkin SLOW!!!!!! I am going to go crazy!
> 
> Beth! My friend! I LOVE it! too cute! Are you going to post the Scooby too, or did I miss t b/c of my sloww connection? Tell Taylor we said HI!!!
> 
> As far as the bagginess in the back, I think sherring is the way to go, you know?(LOL)
> 
> When are you making Isabelle one? LOL!


Hahahahahahaha....sorry about the internet issue my friend.  Thanks for your sweet comments!!!  I am AFRAID To post the pictures of my Scooby Doo outfit now as it is NOTHING like this one...hahahah....

Ya know!!  Hahahahaha

Hmmm...as far as making Isabelle one....hmmmm good question, I guess I could make ya a deal.  You bring her back to my house and I will get right on it!!!!!!!  Sounds like a plan to me!!!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

MouseTriper said:


> Hahahahahahaha....sorry about the internet issue my friend.  Thanks for your sweet comments!!!  I am AFRAID To post the pictures of my Scooby Doo outfit now as it is NOTHING like this one...hahahah....
> 
> Ya know!!  Hahahahaha
> 
> Hmmm...as far as making Isabelle one....hmmmm good question, I guess I could make ya a deal.  You bring her back to my house and I will get right on it!!!!!!!  Sounds like a plan to me!!!!!!



You aren't playing fair! You know I want to be there! Especially when the adoption is finalized!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Beth-I wanna see the Scooby Doo outfit. Please!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.









I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.









I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Drive by post as I have a dreaded dentist appt about an hour away!
> 
> I love everything posted, the vintage Minnie and mickey out of handkerchiefs!  Who knew! Beth, you are so smart!
> 
> I also love the animal prints with the pink butterflies!  But I am one of those people who LOVE not so matchy matchy stuff!
> 
> I will be back this afternoon!  Wish me luck!


I with you I don't like matchy atchy I like fun and wild!  

Good luck at the dentist!



MouseTriper said:


> Did you say, "open the sides"??????????  For someone like me that is what ya call S-C-A-R-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I am so afraid if I do anything like that I will RUIN it and I love it too much.  Hahaha.  Thanks for the sweet comments!!!!


  I guess I am just dreading that I have to do it to make my wubzy dress bigger!  



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


  LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


>


If we get to go back to WDW this year I am gonna get me that Mushu! I love that little guy!


----------



## aimeeg

Heather- Cute Designs! I bet you are having a lot of fun designing.  

So, remember the adorable tunic towel that Steph made. I have not bought the pattern (yet) but I saw at Wally's they had red Minnie dot beach towels. They are super cute and I bought them actually for the pool but they are thin enough you could do a tunic. The towels were with the regular house things and not the summer section.


----------



## lovesdumbo

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!


Adorable!!!!  You did such a great job.  What do DH's know?  

I think all yellow princess fabric would look cute!




kc10family said:


> Oh, how wonderful.. are you still in PDD (post Disney Depression)? In our house it can last about a month.
> 
> We are up to our armpits in stuff stuff stuff. Mark is deployed in the Middle East (left in Jan) and due back some time in the next few weeks. Stinking AF told us the 4th of June then it was the 2nd and now it's the 6th or 7th. GRRRRR I am not very happy with the Air Force today. But that is life and oh well.
> 
> The girls are fabulous, thank you for asking. Ellie is singing her heart out and has been asked to many local events to sing the National Anthem.
> 
> We go to DL on the 14th of June (if the man makes it home!) and then he and I will take two night at the end of the month for our 10th Ann.
> 
> 
> OMG... I guess I should be nice and tell everyone who I am etc. before they all think I am some quakpot.
> 
> Hi- my name is Paula... I am a Disney freak, I mean addict, I mean... I love Disney.
> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, DH and I are military, he is active and I am a reservist.
> We have two girls Ellie and Bethie (see below) and a dog Tyra.
> I doodle in sewing and seem to have ADD when it comes to projects... I get started and BAM I need to start a new one. Do theymake meds for that??? Maybe the kind you only take that taste good and work straight away for the few minutes/hours needed
> 
> Oh... I'm 5 foot 2 (no eyes of blue) and would love to have someone who could clean my house so I could just doddle with al my crazy projects.
> 
> I guess that is the quickie of it for now.


Yes!  Still very deep in PDD!!!  

Sounds like you're as busy and crazy  as ever!  Hope Mark comes home soon!

I used to be like that-start something and never finish it but since I've started sewing for Disney trips with deadlines I've completed a lot more.  You could make your girls a few cute outfits for your DL trip!!!




emcreative said:


> *So is there even anywhere to cram Chef Mickey's in?  Is it a Must Do or should it wait for next time?
> *


I do not consider Chef Mickey's a must do.  I prefer breakfast over dinner.  I like the idea of using it as an excuse why you have to go back.



Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:


So cute!  



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).


WOW!  I LOVE that!!!!  I would try the straps straight again but make them shorter so the armpit of the dress is up higher on your DD.  You could just tack some of the extra strap fabric up so you could make the straps longer as needed.  Perhaps you could make a pleat in the back of the bodice that you could easily take out.



MouseTriper said:


> The Mickey/Minnie parts are actually from handkerchiefs that I cut all up to fit how I wanted, the other material is just regular material that I bought and cut up.
> I just patched my skirt part together the way I wanted and stitched it up.  I really had fun making this one.  Thanks again!


Just?????  OK...you can seriously make that bowling shirt-no excuses!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


WOW!  Loves those.  Wish I had an embroidery machine!  Can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> ﻿﻿



I forgot to ask yesterday what pattern(s) you used.  Is that Carla's precious dress?  Does it include doll size?


Thanks!


----------



## Haganfam5

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????




Oh, this is just too cute!! The fabrics are so bright and I LOVE the leggings! It is just too adorable.  It is a great outfit! and no patttern? ...WOO HOO!  Excellent job!

Come on,......Where's Scooby DOO? I have been waiting. I nam sure you are just being too hard on yourself. We want to see!


----------



## abc123mom

MouseTriper said:


>



I LOVE THIS!!!   I really like the "style" of your creations...fun and funky!  I was looking at some Marie (from aristocats) hankerchieves online the other day and trying to figure out a way they could work in a dress for my daughter, since the Marie fabric I love is WAY expensive.  Now I know how I could do it.  Thanks!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

My Hobby Lobby only had 2 of the Mickey bandanas, but lookie what I found!!  Have fun shopping!!

BTW - The hankeys/bandanas are MUCH brighter than in Mousetriper's pictures.  The pink is almost a neon hot pink!

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item...&IsOnSale=0&IsFeatured=0&IsNew=0&ItemId=84617


----------



## livndisney

I am so far behind.....

But I wanted to say THANK YOU SWEET ANNA!!!!!!

If I had my camera I could have shown you the little girl DANCING thru the post office after opening the ribbon. I was not even allowed to CARRY it to the car LOL.

We have been home for about 10 minutes and she has already asked me 3 times WHEN I am going to make her hairbows! She even volunteered to "leave me alone" so I could get right to work on them. (She NEVER leaves me alone)

Thank YOU so MUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennia

MouseTriper said:


> That turned out reallyt cute, how nice of you!!


Thank you! 


ibesue said:


> That is so cute!  Did you make it out of polymar clay?  Is that what its called?



Yep, it's made out of clay (Fimo-they sometimes have it on sale for $1 a color at Joann's, and they have some with glitter, that glow in the dark, etc). 



HeatherSue said:


> That is adorable!!


Thank you, and I hope Henry's grandmother has good news about what's going on (but I agree, like new in three days? People don't even feel like new in three days after having just a COLD!).


The Moonk's Mom said:


> CUTE!  I want one!  She will love it!!!



THANK YOU, I think that's the best compliment I've ever received about something I've made! 





revrob said:


> That is VERY cute!  I'm sure it's going to be LOVED!



Thanks, I sure hope so! 



tricia said:


> Cute bracelet.


 Thank you 



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!



Oooh, so neat! I've no idea what's involved in making these, but it looks like it wouldn't be easy and yours all look perfect!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks Leslie! I was able to get a couple.


----------



## abc123mom

paysensmom said:


> I am thinking of using these two fabrics for a dress for my daughter. Same style as the other, because thats the only pattern I have and all I know how to do at this point
> 
> Would you put the Yellow on the top and then do the stripework at the bottom with the two OR would you make the top yellow and the bottom solid flower?
> Any other ideas?
> Thanks!



I agree with some of the other ladies.  I would go with all yellow princess if you have enough, which by the way is really cute.  If you wanted to "break it up" a bit, maybe you could find a polka dot in the same shade of yellow, or another coordinating color from the princess fabric, for a ruffle at the bottom and the straps.  Just an idea.  

eeyore3847 (Lori) posted something similar on the last thread (#13).  Page 220, post #3288.  I didn't want to repost one of Lori's pictures, but you she posted a Hanna Montana that is a print with some polka dots mixed in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mirandag819

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!



I was so glad to see those yesterday.... I bought them from you BTW...... My DD asked if I would make her an outfit with the characters to go see the movie this weekend. I am hoping I can finish the outfit soon or we will have to go see the movie next weekend.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Blogger Help please!!

I saw a blog the other day and the little button in the corner telling where you got your background from had something and "Moose" and a cartoon moose on it.  Of course I didn't save the site and now I can't find it!!  Anyone know what I'm talking about, maybe give me a link?!


----------



## disneymommieof2

livndisney said:


> I am so far behind.....
> 
> But I wanted to say THANK YOU SWEET ANNA!!!!!!
> 
> If I had my camera I could have shown you the little girl DANCING thru the post office after opening the ribbon. I was not even allowed to CARRY it to the car LOL.
> 
> We have been home for about 10 minutes and she has already asked me 3 times WHEN I am going to make her hairbows! She even volunteered to "leave me alone" so I could get right to work on them. (She NEVER leaves me alone)
> 
> Thank YOU so MUCH!!!!!!!!!


Your Welcome Cindee!! I am sure by now morgan has some super cute bows!! Glad I could help you out!! Sophia was glad to help out too! 


HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!



Those are all so awesome Heather!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Well, I am back from the dentist and it went sooooo much better than I thought!  Apparently I have been clenching my teeth at night and it fractured one of my canine's.  She said the fracture was internal so she did not have to do  anything about it, but she did grind down my bottom teeth so that my canine wouldn't bang into it when I ate or put my teeth together.  She then gave me some kind of new flouride treatment for the tooth which is supposed to help with the sensitivity.  I also have to wear a guard at night now! WHEW!  NO NEEDLES OR DRILLS!


----------



## my*2*angels

Also, while I was in town (which is an hour drive for me)  I decided I would swing by hobby lobby and I got myself some new fabric!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenjulia

Help? 

I'm trying to sew a pair of satin pj's using Carla's peasant dress pattern. I had sewn a bodice size 4 because Little J measures 23" around her chest. 

 I can get it on J but it is really hard getting off. If it was made out of knit, it would be fine but there is no stretch to the satin. I think I better size up. I have plenty of fabric so I'm going cut a new bodice out (haven't cut the skirt out yet). I printed the pattern correctly, I made sure of that already. I used 1/4" seams and then finished them with my serger.

Could someone help me decide if I should go to a size 5 or a 6?  I'm afraid that the 6 will be huge and the 5 will be not much roomier. I haven't sewn this pattern before and don't sew much on satin. Help? 

Thanks!


----------



## jham

Jenjulia said:


> Help?
> 
> I'm trying to sew a pair of satin pj's using Carla's peasant dress pattern. I had sewn a bodice size 4 because Little J measures 23" around her chest.
> 
> I can get it on J but it is really hard getting off. If it was made out of knit, it would be fine but there is no stretch to the satin. I think I better size up. I have plenty of fabric so I'm going cut a new bodice out (haven't cut the skirt out yet). I printed the pattern correctly, I made sure of that already. I used 1/4" seams and then finished them with my serger.
> 
> Could someone help me decide if I should go to a size 5 or a 6? I'm afraid that the 6 will be huge and the 5 will be not much roomier. I haven't sewn this pattern before and don't sew much on satin. Help?
> 
> Thanks!


 
If you want the bodice roomy, I'd say go ahead with the 6, it is really the size of elastic you put in the neck and sleeves that will make it not fall off her.  Did that make sense?  I've made that dress a bajillion times and I usually use shorter elastic than Carla suggests anyway on the neckline (but not the sleeves) so I'd say use the size 4 elastic lengths if that part was okay and then the 6 bodice.  Who doesn't like roomy pj's right?


----------



## mgmsmommy

I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.  

Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:






a better look at the clothes:





Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.  




better look at the skirtof her set:





her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.

I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now.  I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.


----------



## mirandag819

AHHHHHH! I have lost my bobbin case, I just went to load my bobbin and the case just isn't there..... I have searched everywhere. I need to do a lot of sewing this weekend.... I know I can order one online, but is there anywhere that I could go pick up a bobbin case? It is a Kenmore machine if that matters.


----------



## Jenjulia

jham said:


> If you want the bodice roomy, I'd say go ahead with the 6, it is really the size of elastic you put in the neck and sleeves that will make it not fall off her.  Did that make sense?  I've made that dress a bajillion times and I usually use shorter elastic than Carla suggests anyway on the neckline (but not the sleeves) so I'd say use the size 4 elastic lengths if that part was okay and then the 6 bodice.  Who doesn't like roomy pj's right?



Thank you so much! That was what I was thinking but I was worried we'd end up way too big. I so appreciate you responding so fast.


----------



## jham

I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.

I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters! 











some cute bambi for Tifani:






I got several bambi books:






I LOVE this Thumper and can't wait to make something with pink polka dots.






and a bunch of dalmation panels:






Now if I only needed a bunch of new outfits for a trip to Disneyworld!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Everyone!
Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.

I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.

Here's Hannah.....
8lb 14oz, 20.5" long



Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...



This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

ibesue said:


> That is gorgeous!!!  What pattern did you use??  I need to make something like that.  I have someone wanting a RWB outfit that doesn't look like the 4th of July!  That would have been perfect, now that I got other fabric!  But I love the style!



I used the Criss Cross dress pattern from youcanmakethis.  It is actually my favorite way to make the back of a dress.  It is all by measurements and comes out really nicely.  

Don't think I am working on 4th of July stuff.  This was from last year   I am working on a diaper bag for a friend and cloth diapers for another friend right now.



paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



I really like this!



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????



I LOVE this dress.  It is so cute.  You did a great job!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


I am so impressed.  I can not even figure out how to open the embroidery designs I have bought.  I really need to take a computer class.  Your designs are great.




2cutekidz said:


> My Hobby Lobby only had 2 of the Mickey bandanas, but lookie what I found!!  Have fun shopping!!
> 
> BTW - The hankeys/bandanas are MUCH brighter than in Mousetriper's pictures.  The pink is almost a neon hot pink!
> 
> http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item...&IsOnSale=0&IsFeatured=0&IsNew=0&ItemId=84617



I bought a few too.  I will probably never get around to using them.  I have so much fabric and no time to sew.  I used to just be a scrapbook accessory collector .  I now also collect fabric.  

Minnie2- I love Nikki's American girl place dress.  It looks very sophisticated.  Great work!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



Love the pics of your sweet baby girl.  Best wishes & hope you continue to recover quickly.


----------



## jham

mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations. Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better look at the skirtof her set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.
> 
> I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now. I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.


 
so cute!  Lily LOVES cupcakes AND sprinkles!  Where did you find the sprinkle fabric?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.


 
Oh Nicole,  Hannah is GORGEOUS!   And I love her name.  I would've named one of my girls Hannah if it didn't sound weird with our last name.


----------



## abc123mom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



What a beautiful baby girl!!!  Congrats and glad your recovery is going well.  It is an adjustment when a new baby comes home.  My girls kept asking us to take our son back and get a girl, "cuz that's what WE wanted."  Silly girls!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> I had a c-section also...and seriously it wouldn't bother me a bit to have another. I felt like my recovery was easy. Had Emma on a Friday home on Monday and out shopping on Tuesday.
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



How cute are they! I think I have baby envy now...


----------



## my*2*angels

mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better look at the skirtof her set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.
> 
> I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now.  I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.



They are all so cute!  Great job!



jham said:


> I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.
> 
> I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cute bambi for Tifani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got several bambi books:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this Thumper and can't wait to make something with pink polka dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bunch of dalmation panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only needed a bunch of new outfits for a trip to Disneyworld!



Whoa!  You scored big time!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that thumper!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



OMG!  That is just tooo precious!  What a beautiful baby!  And don't worry about Megan, she will adjust!  I remember how bad Sydni kept acting out when Rylie was born!  She did the whole I want to be held thing as well!  It wasn't long however, and she adjusted back to normal!  just hang in there!


----------



## tricia

mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better look at the skirtof her set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.
> 
> I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now.  I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.



Welcome.  great stuff.



jham said:


> I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.
> 
> I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters!



Love this.  It is so bright.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



Ever sweet.  Oh, I could just kiss those cheeks


----------



## paysensmom

Okay, I am getting started on the dress. I went to hobby lobby today and got these two pinks. I am doing the yellow at the top and the two pinks and yellow for the stripes on the bottom. My question is....What do I make the straps out of and the ruffle??


----------



## waltfans5

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.




Congratulations on your new baby girl!  She is absolutely beautiful!  Can't wait to see what you come up with for your newest princess.

"A daughter is the happy memories of the past, the joyful moments of the present and the hope and promises of the future." - Anon


----------



## SallyfromDE

paysensmom said:


> Okay, this is the first dress I have ever made! Actually the only thing besides a square blanket!
> 
> Please don't mind her hair and dirty face! She just finished jumping on the trampoline!
> 
> The only part I haven't finished is the button. I am scared
> 
> The top looks longer in the picture, wierd.
> 
> This is her Animal Kingdom dress! Tell me what you think, be honest though. I won't be hurt!!



I think this came out great. It is adorable. 



kc10family said:


> We are up to our armpits in stuff stuff stuff. Mark is deployed in the Middle East (left in Jan) and due back some time in the next few weeks. Stinking AF told us the 4th of June then it was the 2nd and now it's the 6th or 7th. GRRRRR I am not very happy with the Air Force today. But that is life and oh well.
> 
> I guess that is the quickie of it for now.



Hi Paula, welcome to the club! My BIL had the same problem. He was due back and they kept putting it off for a variety of reasons. Like, they had a seat for 3 going out and his unit had 4. He finally had to go to his "boss" and ask when he was leaving, he needed to tell his wife whether or not to cancel thier Disney trip. They woke him up in the middle of the night and told him they got him a flight! He didn't need to cancel his trip. He got home the day before they left for Disney.  He is in Air Guard (full time fireman). 



MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????



I love this idea. Your girls are adorable. I was tricked.  Great idea. I have some of those scarves and been wondering what I could do with them.


----------



## emcreative

Baby Hannah is gorgeous.  

I love the cupcake outfits.

Heather, you know I think your work is AWESOME! 

And now..

*GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*
Seriously.

Go.

Now.

Put down your mouse, putting the rest of the family in the car with you is optional, but get your body to the theatre and go see 'UP!'

I think it is now my favorite movie of ALL time.  Not just my favorite Disney movie, but my favorite of every movie ever made! (The only other Disney flicks I always include on my list of about 12 are Little Mermaid, Mulan, and Monsters, Inc.)

This was a beautiful to look at film.  Of course, I expect that from a Disney animated.  The 3D was okay (nothing jumping out the screen at you) but I really don't feel it would make much of a difference whether you saw the 3D or "regular" versions.

It's a funny movie with some cute oneliners and adorable characters.  Again, I expect that from a Disney animated.
*
But more than that- this movie MEANT SOMETHING*.  It was emotional and sentimental.  I am not too proud to say I cried four times (but my kids just got a little sad at parts, THEY didn't cry, it's more stuff as an adult that will touch you...so it's not too sad for kids, don't worry).  I'm not someone who usually ever cries at the movies.  Maybe once.  But this one just, well, it really really touched my heart.

Before it was even over I wanted to see it again.

(And y'all are contagious, because before I even left the theatre I had crafted out how to do a version of the main characters outfit for little boys using patterns I already knew were out there.  Now I gotta find someone who loves to make boys customs.)

WAIT- Why are you all still reading this?  SHOO!  GO TO THE THEATRE!


----------



## aimeeg

Jenjulia said:


> Help?
> 
> I'm trying to sew a pair of satin pj's using Carla's peasant dress pattern. I had sewn a bodice size 4 because Little J measures 23" around her chest.
> 
> I can get it on J but it is really hard getting off. If it was made out of knit, it would be fine but there is no stretch to the satin. I think I better size up. I have plenty of fabric so I'm going cut a new bodice out (haven't cut the skirt out yet). I printed the pattern correctly, I made sure of that already. I used 1/4" seams and then finished them with my serger.
> 
> Could someone help me decide if I should go to a size 5 or a 6?  I'm afraid that the 6 will be huge and the 5 will be not much roomier. I haven't sewn this pattern before and don't sew much on satin. Help?
> 
> Thanks!



My DD is 22.5 inches around the waist, chest, and hips. Yes, she is built like a pole. I have been using the 5 without a problem at all. I am now moving up to the 6 so she can wear everything a bit longer. One idea is to add a sash to the back of the nightgown. That way you can cinch the gown if need be. Have fun. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long



Congrats!! I am partial to the name Hannah.  When my youngest was born she took all of her feelings out on my Mom. The ped told me the person she is closet too will get the brunt of her emotions. I was in the hospital for a week due to the csection. I came home with a spinal headache and then had emergency gal bladder surgery. It was a really rough few weeks for Hannah. Luckily everything evened out and now the girls are best of friends. 

Good Luck and I hope you continue to heal. Fingers crossed for sleeping babies!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.
> 
> I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cute bambi for Tifani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got several bambi books:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this Thumper and can't wait to make something with pink polka dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bunch of dalmation panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only needed a bunch of new outfits for a trip to Disneyworld!



WHERE did you find the dalamation panels? I have been looking for awhile.


----------



## MouseTriper

My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.

Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.

So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?

Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......


----------



## MouseTriper

I need to go back and catch up on what I missed but I promised to take DD swimming so I shall be back!!!!  LOL.....(I am sure you all needed to know that, huh??  LOL>....NOT!!!


----------



## jessica52877

mirandag819 said:


> AHHHHHH! I have lost my bobbin case, I just went to load my bobbin and the case just isn't there..... I have searched everywhere. I need to do a lot of sewing this weekend.... I know I can order one online, but is there anywhere that I could go pick up a bobbin case? It is a Kenmore machine if that matters.



I am guessing that Sears would be the only place since it is kenmore but I have no idea. Do you know who makes kenmore machines? 



paysensmom said:


> Okay, I am getting started on the dress. I went to hobby lobby today and got these two pinks. I am doing the yellow at the top and the two pinks and yellow for the stripes on the bottom. My question is....What do I make the straps out of and the ruffle??



I say pink (light with scrolls) for the straps and princess for the ruffle.



emcreative said:


> Baby Hannah is gorgeous.
> 
> I love the cupcake outfits.
> 
> Heather, you know I think your work is AWESOME!
> 
> And now..
> 
> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*
> Seriously.
> 
> Go.
> 
> Now.
> 
> Put down your mouse, putting the rest of the family in the car with you is optional, but get your body to the theatre and go see 'UP!'
> 
> I think it is now my favorite movie of ALL time.  Not just my favorite Disney movie, but my favorite of every movie ever made! (The only other Disney flicks I always include on my list of about 12 are Little Mermaid, Mulan, and Monsters, Inc.)
> 
> This was a beautiful to look at film.  Of course, I expect that from a Disney animated.  The 3D was okay (nothing jumping out the screen at you) but I really don't feel it would make much of a difference whether you saw the 3D or "regular" versions.
> 
> It's a funny movie with some cute oneliners and adorable characters.  Again, I expect that from a Disney animated.
> *
> But more than that- this movie MEANT SOMETHING*.  It was emotional and sentimental.  I am not too proud to say I cried four times (but my kids just got a little sad at parts, THEY didn't cry, it's more stuff as an adult that will touch you...so it's not too sad for kids, don't worry).  I'm not someone who usually ever cries at the movies.  Maybe once.  But this one just, well, it really really touched my heart.
> 
> Before it was even over I wanted to see it again.
> 
> (And y'all are contagious, because before I even left the theatre I had crafted out how to do a version of the main characters outfit for little boys using patterns I already knew were out there.  Now I gotta find someone who loves to make boys customs.)
> 
> WAIT- Why are you all still reading this?  SHOO!  GO TO THE THEATRE!



How sad is this! I am thinking I must run out and see it BUT I can't go without an outfit! And I was not planning on making an outfit nor seeing the movie right now! I really want to make jeans though and it is just so stinkin' hot for jeans!



jham said:


> so cute!  Lily LOVES cupcakes AND sprinkles!  Where did you find the sprinkle fabric?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Nicole,  Hannah is GORGEOUS!   And I love her name.  I would've named one of my girls Hannah if it didn't sound weird with our last name.



I had that issue when coming up with names. Nothing could end in Lee or ly or you get the point. Ashley Lee or Kaylee Lee just doesn't sound right.

BABY HANNAH is so so cute! What a gorgeous little baby!

Cindee, what do you want to make with the dalmations? I just couldn't figure anything out besides a peasant top which I have yet to ever make.

LOVE the cupcake outfits! I knew it said sweet!


----------



## lovesdumbo

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am back from the dentist and it went sooooo much better than I thought! Apparently I have been clenching my teeth at night and it fractured one of my canine's.  She said the fracture was internal so she did not have to do  anything about it, but she did grind down my bottom teeth so that my canine wouldn't bang into it when I ate or put my teeth together.  She then gave me some kind of new flouride treatment for the tooth which is supposed to help with the sensitivity.  I also have to wear a guard at night now! WHEW!  NO NEEDLES OR DRILLS!


Must be stress that is causing the clenching.  I think you need a trip to WDW!!!!!



mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better look at the skirtof her set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.
> 
> I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now.  I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.


So cute!




jham said:


> I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.
> 
> I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cute bambi for Tifani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got several bambi books:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this Thumper and can't wait to make something with pink polka dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bunch of dalmation panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only needed a bunch of new outfits for a trip to Disneyworld!


Love those fabrics.  My DD(10) is a huge Pooh fan too.  We saw the book _The Art of Winnie the Pooh_ at Disney in January.  I ordered it from Amazon for her birthday last week.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.


Hannah is so beautiful!!!! 



MouseTriper said:


> My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.
> 
> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......



OK...you are crazy!  That outfit is adorable!!!!!  Perfect!!!!!  Now...go make that bowling shirt!  Did you see the Mickey bandana?  That one would be cute on a boy's bowling shirt.


----------



## aimeeg

jessica52877 said:


> I am guessing that Sears would be the only place since it is kenmore but I have no idea. Do you know who makes kenmore machines?
> 
> 
> 
> I say pink (light with scrolls) for the straps and princess for the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad is this! I am thinking I must run out and see it BUT I can't go without an outfit! And I was not planning on making an outfit nor seeing the movie right now! I really want to make jeans though and it is just so stinkin' hot for jeans!




ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess why we did not go see UP today? LOL I did not start the Dug customs so we are going on Monday. It works though because my Dad is going and we are going to make it a bday date.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess why we did not go see UP today? LOL I did not start the Dug customs so we are going on Monday. It works though because my Dad is going and we are going to make it a bday date.



If you are using Heather's embroidery patterns to make your UP! custom, I will tell you that if you are thinking of something like a jumper or twirl skirt with more than one applique, there are a couple "super secret" ones I sent her I'm hoping she'll do her magic with because they are ESSENTIAL to the movie and you wouldn't know it until you've SEEN the movie!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Cindee, what do you want to make with the dalmations? I just couldn't figure anything out besides a peasant top which I have yet to ever make.
> 
> LOVE the cupcake outfits! I knew it said sweet!



A Halter back or sundress for Miss Sweaty head LOL. She gets WAY too hot in a tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks but I do have to everything by hand. I have gone back and forth on a embroidery machine 1000 times. I am in the learn it perfectly by hand phase right now.  I am thinking of Dug on the bodice with stripwork dress. Something simple but cute for summer. If they love love love the movie I might do something "bigger" for DHS this summer.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Thanks but I do have to everything by hand. I have gone back and forth on a embroidery machine 1000 times. I am in the learn it perfectly by hand phase right now.  I am thinking of Dug on the bodice with stripwork dress. Something simple but cute for summer. If they love love love the movie I might do something "bigger" for DHS this summer.



You don't know how much I'm wishing I could sew right now.  GAH!  I can just see my boys at the park in what I have in my head.


----------



## sheridee32

MouseTriper said:


> Are you serious???  You wanna case ME????  I don't believe I have ever been cased.  Go right ahead but please be sure to share pictures with me!!  I LOVE pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> Heather,I will continue to pray for Henry's grandma.
> 
> Aww, thanks for the sweet comments about the outfit and my DD!!  Good thing my kid likes having her picture taken otherwise she would be in trouble as her mama is shutter-happy!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Steph...yes I originally had the straps straight but they were too long and the bodice part is just too "wide" for DD....lol....but I don't wanna start over or take it apart because I prolly will never get it back together again.  Hahahaha.
> 
> Thanks Jessica....your sweet. You know I was just thinking, (scary, I know) but with my daughter's long hair, I might just be able to cover that lil' issue in the back until she gets bigger!!!!  HAhahahahaah...
> 
> Aww, thanks!! Taylor does love it, she kept grinning and grinning and running around.  My little kid cracks me up sometimes.....you should see some of the "outtakes" I got during this photoshoot!!!
> 
> Did you say, "open the sides"??????????  For someone like me that is what ya call S-C-A-R-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I am so afraid if I do anything like that I will RUIN it and I love it too much.  Hahaha.  Thanks for the sweet comments!!!!



If you don't want to shir it put a small piece of elastic across the back so it will make it smaller, right were the straps hook on stretch it across


----------



## sheridee32

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



The baby is beautiful and don't worry after a few weeks when daddy gets back into the regular routine Megan will get back into being mommies little helper and start wanting to kiss you good night she may also be afraid she will hurt you if she saw your stitches or staples and she doesnt know how to express it. Good Luck and the girls are beautiful.
Sheri


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi all! 

The new baby is just beautiful! Congratulations!

Heathersue- Love the new designs!

JHam- I think I missed it somewhere, where did you get the fabric?  Online or in A store? You know us fabricaholics would LOVE some!  Great finds!

Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:




















Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics


----------



## eeyore3847

Haganfam5 said:


> Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics



I love this!! She is so darling in it!! Love the eylet fabric~!!


----------



## Jenjulia

aimeeg said:


> My DD is 22.5 inches around the waist, chest, and hips. Yes, she is built like a pole. I have been using the 5 without a problem at all. I am now moving up to the 6 so she can wear everything a bit longer. One idea is to add a sash to the back of the nightgown. That way you can cinch the gown if need be. Have fun.
> !



That is a great idea! J is built the same way. I've been finding it hard to find pants and shorts to fit if they are not knit. Now that I'm trying to sew more for her, I'm finding it hard to find t-shirts that fit to applique on. I bought the Simply Sweet top/dress pattern because I think that might work better for us.

I was just getting ready to gather the ruffle for the hem and have the top finished but I like that idea though and I think I have enough fabric to do something like that. I'm going to play around with that. Thanks!


----------



## Jenjulia

MouseTriper said:


> My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.
> 
> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......



So cute! Can I ask if you had problems with the elastic in your bobbin when you were trying to sew? I want to learn how to shir and I read the last Disboutiquer's thread where people were commenting it was difficult with a drop in bobbin.


----------



## Adi12982

Hello Everyone - DH and I have been house sitting for my Grandparents and there is no internet there.  I can get onto FB and such on my phone, but at the pace this thread moves I have not been able to get on here. 

But I just caught up - I've loved everything posted - especially the Lilly Belle Outfit (I've seen it before but I love it, I need to figure out how to make those roses) and loved the Vintage Minnie/Mickey. . . 

I also wanted to say: 

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR CONGRATS AND WELL WISHES ON MY LITTLE PRINCESS!!  We are thrilled to be having this baby and just praying all goes well.  DH and I dated for 5 years and have been married for almost 4 - after being told at the start of my cancer battle that I may not be able to have children if they had to do certain procedures (thankfully they didn't have to do them) - we are beyond thrilled that our dream to become parents is becoming a reality   I really need to get sewing - I guess after house sitting 

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## aimeeg

Jenjulia said:


> That is a great idea! J is built the same way. I've been finding it hard to find pants and shorts to fit if they are not knit. Now that I'm trying to sew more for her, I'm finding it hard to find t-shirts that fit to applique on. I bought the Simply Sweet top/dress pattern because I think that might work better for us.
> 
> I was just getting ready to gather the ruffle for the hem and have the top finished but I like that idea though and I think I have enough fabric to do something like that. I'm going to play around with that. Thanks!



We have issues with shirts. Everything is too short. My DD is in a 8 in tanks at Gymboree. The problem is the tanks are too wide. The tee shirts I have found that work the best for her are Faded Glory 7/8 at Wal Mart of the Small or Mediums at Old Navy. They are the brands that have enough length.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> We have issues with shirts. Everything is too short. My DD is in a 8 in tanks at Gymboree. The problem is the tanks are too wide. The tee shirts I have found that work the best for her are Faded Glory 7/8 at Wal Mart of the Small or Mediums at Old Navy. They are the brands that have enough length.



Aimeeg, I have a "teeny tiny" as we call her, too!  LOL she is so thin we taught her when people comment on it to just say "I'm the perfect size for ME!"

One thing we found that sometimes works for our Hannah is a S or XS JUNIORS tee (as long as it has a regular and not a wide neck).  Right now she is wearing a S tee from Hot Topic with Alice in Wonderland on it.  They make all the juniors stuff to be "tight fitting" nowadays (which I HATE for my 12 year old, she has to upside to an XL just to make it something I'd let her out of the house with!) but for the 8 year old, it is just a "longer regular looking" tee on her!

To put in in perspective, she would normally be a size 8 girls but these are longer on her than those would be.


----------



## WelovMickey!

*Sorry the pictures are so big. I haven't figured out how to down size them yet.*

I made my first hair bow!! I've been wanting to do this for awhile and I found Disney ribbon on sell. What do you think?? I made this with Tinkerbell ribbon for the main theme LOL!


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> If you are using Heather's embroidery patterns to make your UP! custom, I will tell you that if you are thinking of something like a jumper or twirl skirt with more than one applique, there are a couple "super secret" ones I sent her I'm hoping she'll do her magic with because they are ESSENTIAL to the movie and you wouldn't know it until you've SEEN the movie!



I just want to SCREAM! My machine is of course working tonight. I guess I should try a machine design and see if it still works. Not something I am fond of!
But I guess it is good if it is working? 

Okay, to the UP question. If I was going to put the main character on the shirt would you put the boy? And what if it was going to be the only character? As in no pants with it.


----------



## jessica52877

OH and I think I mentioned this the other day how odd DH is , BUT DH asked me if the shop we were going to will trade machines, as in just get me a new one! WHY is he always so nice like that. I am not interested in getting a new one but he is not the typical husband.


----------



## Haganfam5

MouseTriper said:


> My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.
> 
> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......




Beth- You are SOOOOOO Welcome!!!  I think it looks great!!! The entire outfit! So boutique-y, just LOVE it! I am so glad you posted it. I think I like the skirt even better than the top! Well, both pieces are very pretty and I can see why it took so long to make! You put so much detail into your work.  Your daughter looks so happy and adorable spinning around in her new custom.  Don't ever doubt yourself for one second!


----------



## Haganfam5

eeyore3847 said:


> I love this!! She is so darling in it!! Love the eylet fabric~!!



Thank you so much! 
I have been wanting to use it for a while and it just worked with the colors of the fairy tale fabric I used.


----------



## aksunshine

Ok! I went to Hobby Lobby today! Here's what I got!
For my Mom's dog, I'm going to embroider them.




To Case Beth!




These are for me, the pinkest one is from Hobby Lobby, other 2 Joann's




My friend's little girl's birthday was recently, she picked the right 2 for an outfit as a gift, she's 4! The Left 3 are for Isabelle and from Joann's.




Something I'm working on for the same little girl. Her Mom picked the MH fabric out to make her and her little brother something. I plan to embroider her name and applique it as a MH on the bodice. It laces up the back. I'll make capris, and I've added a black band across the bottom.




I bought this, enough to make shorts for 2 precious little boys!




I took an owners class for my embroidery unit last Friday. This is what I made.





I am still having issues, though!


----------



## emcreative

jessica52877 said:


> I just want to SCREAM! My machine is of course working tonight. I guess I should try a machine design and see if it still works. Not something I am fond of!
> But I guess it is good if it is working?
> 
> Okay, to the UP question. If I was going to put the main character on the shirt would you put the boy? And what if it was going to be the only character? As in no pants with it.




Yes, the "main" characters you see throughout the movie are the old man (Carl) and Russell, the boy.  The Dog, Dug, is the pure comic character and third of the show. 

Believe it or not, the old man is actually the star of the show and the MAIN character, followed by Russell but kids might not see it that way (they'll identify with Russell).  Yes, do Russell (my completely unscientific answer).


----------



## aksunshine

Beth, I love it! It is SO cute! I like how Haganfam5 said it, don't second guess yourself!


----------



## aksunshine

Something I've been working on for me.

I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help. 













I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.


----------



## mgmsmommy

jham said:


> so cute!  Lily LOVES cupcakes AND sprinkles!  Where did you find the sprinkle fabric?



I got the fabric at Joann  thanks for the compliments


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> OH and I think I mentioned this the other day how odd DH is , BUT DH asked me if the shop we were going to will trade machines, as in just get me a new one! WHY is he always so nice like that. I am not interested in getting a new one but he is not the typical husband.



GIRL!  Take that hubby's advice!  While he's willing to give it!  TRADE THAT BAD BOY IN!  Don't you need a bigger hoop?  Who DOESN'T need a bigger hoop!  (oh, that's just me - sorry!)



aksunshine said:


> Ok! I went to Hobby Lobby today! Here's what I got!
> For my Mom's dog, I'm going to embroider them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Case Beth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for me, the pinkest one is from Hobby Lobby, other 2 Joann's



I went to Hobby Lobby today, too!  I think I may have ended up with too many of those Mickey handkerchiefs.  I didn't feel like standing there trying to figure out how many I needed, so I just took all they had.  I think I ended up with 13!


----------



## aksunshine

revrob said:


> GIRL!  Take that hubby's advice!  While he's willing to give it!  TRADE THAT BAD BOY IN!  Don't you need a bigger hoop?  Who DOESN'T need a bigger hoop!  (oh, that's just me - sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Hobby Lobby today, too!  I think I may have ended up with too many of those Mickey handkerchiefs.  I didn't feel like standing there trying to figure out how many I needed, so I just took all they had.  I think I ended up with 13!



LOL Shannon! Beth said she used 4 on Taylors, so I bought 5. Isabelle is a bit bigger!


----------



## billwendy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Why did'nt I pay attention to the Warning's
> 
> 
> I found a listing for a yard sale tomorrow for Fabric and Notions I am thinking I must drive Katie to school so I can check it out



Did you find anything??



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!



Are you kidding me - these are AWESOME!!! Gosh, I want an embroidery machine so badly just to do these!! You have some talent girl!!!!! Did you go to the movie? Make an outfit for it??? We are going to see it Sunday night I think,,,,



jham said:


> I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.
> 
> I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only needed a bunch of new outfits for a trip to Disneyworld!



JHAM!!! Is this something that is in print now??? I HAVE to have that rainbow Pooh and the book too!!! It is AWESOME!!!!! Cant wait to see what you make with it!!!!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



Adorable - you are truely blessed!!! God Bless!!



WelovMickey! said:


> *Sorry the pictures are so big. I haven't figured out how to down size them yet.*
> 
> I made my first hair bow!! I've been wanting to do this for awhile and I found Disney ribbon on sell. What do you think?? I made this with Tinkerbell ribbon for the main theme LOL!



WOW how did you get tink in there so perfectly? AMAZING!! I've checked the Michaels in my area and  no clearance Disney ribbon - boo hoo!

I love Scooby Doo too!!! CUte outfit!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's pics of my latest dress for Hayleigh. I used a pattern I get that had a very tinkish skirt....problem was I couldn't use the directional fabric the way I wanted on the skirt so tink is sideways. SHe loves it and I was happy with how quickly it went together. I plan on using this pattern to make a tink dress for the little girl with the dad with pancreatic cancer. I'll use the tink fabric on the bodice, green for the overskirt and pink for the underskirt.













 Now I need advice for my next project. I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.


----------



## revrob

aksunshine said:


> LOL Shannon! Beth said she used 4 on Taylors, so I bought 5. Isabelle is a bit bigger!



OOH!  Well I must have missed that post!   I just remembered her saying she used "a lot".  So I got "a lot!"


----------



## aksunshine

It's by no fault of yours, I talked to Beth on the phone. She was a bit VAUGE with her "a lot" wasn't she?


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


Oh my goodness, I just love those; I'm so bummed because I can't get my importer software to recognize files I've purchased.  As soon as I fix it, I'm so getting Dug.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...


She's so beautiful, and I love that pic w/ Megan.  The name Hannah is one of my favorites as well.  Don't worry, Megan will come around.


Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The new baby is just beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> Heathersue- Love the new designs!
> 
> JHam- I think I missed it somewhere, where did you get the fabric?  Online or in A store? You know us fabricaholics would LOVE some!  Great finds!
> 
> Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics


So gorgeous!  Love it!!


aimeeg said:


> We have issues with shirts. Everything is too short. My DD is in a 8 in tanks at Gymboree. The problem is the tanks are too wide. The tee shirts I have found that work the best for her are Faded Glory 7/8 at Wal Mart of the Small or Mediums at Old Navy. They are the brands that have enough length.


I also find that tshirts from Justice work great; they are narrow and long, and don't lose their shape.  And they are usually around 7 bucks.


aksunshine said:


> Ok! I went to Hobby Lobby today! Here's what I got!
> For my Mom's dog, I'm going to embroider them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Case Beth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for me, the pinkest one is from Hobby Lobby, other 2 Joann's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's little girl's birthday was recently, she picked the right 2 for an outfit as a gift, she's 4! The Left 3 are for Isabelle and from Joann's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I'm working on for the same little girl. Her Mom picked the MH fabric out to make her and her little brother something. I plan to embroider her name and applique it as a MH on the bodice. It laces up the back. I'll make capris, and I've added a black band across the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this, enough to make shorts for 2 precious little boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took an owners class for my embroidery unit last Friday. This is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still having issues, though!


So cute!!


aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.


I love this, it's absolutely gorgeous (and I love the fabrics, too; I bought two of them at Joanne's)


3huskymom said:


> Here's pics of my latest dress for Hayleigh. I used a pattern I get that had a very tinkish skirt....problem was I couldn't use the directional fabric the way I wanted on the skirt so tink is sideways. SHe loves it and I was happy with how quickly it went together. I plan on using this pattern to make a tink dress for the little girl with the dad with pancreatic cancer. I'll use the tink fabric on the bodice, green for the overskirt and pink for the underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need advice for my next project. I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.



I love this!  And the model is of course, gorgeous!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



Congratulations on the beautiful baby Hannah.  She is adorable as is your entire family!  HOpe your tummy heals up fast and you feel back to normal.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Once again, I finished another week at work.  This was the big day as we opened the place this evening at 6 pm.  We had people in the bar at 5:30 waiting for Michael.  I washed windows inside and out, did dessert menus, cleaned the bar, set up table, refilled salts and peppers, and did prep work in the kitchen.  I also did my filing and office work.  I am just exhausted but:

We are open!  Tomorrow I work the brain injury table and the local health fair all morning and then plan to wash my new to me car and try to make the give shirt!

I love all the beautiful outfits and wish everyone well.


----------



## jessica52877

Alicia - I love everything you have posted. I love all the fabric choices and your shirt! How sweet of you to sew for others.

Does anyone think Hobby Lobby will find it odd that suddenly they are selling a ton of hankerchiefs! 

Okay, I was just testing my machine and did Goofy as Darth Vader (well the machine did it). It turned out cute but I am too tired to take a picture. Hopefully Dallas will like it and the shirt won't be that big. It is big. I just grabbed the first red shirt I walked by.

Wendy - I am thinking Jham might have some extra of the Pooh fabric. If not PM me I have a bit of it. It is an old print. I know I got mine about 8 years ago!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Baby Hannah is gorgeous.
> 
> I love the cupcake outfits.
> 
> Heather, you know I think your work is AWESOME!
> 
> And now..
> 
> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*
> Seriously.
> 
> Go.
> 
> Now.
> 
> Put down your mouse, putting the rest of the family in the car with you is optional, but get your body to the theatre and go see 'UP!'
> 
> I think it is now my favorite movie of ALL time.  Not just my favorite Disney movie, but my favorite of every movie ever made! (The only other Disney flicks I always include on my list of about 12 are Little Mermaid, Mulan, and Monsters, Inc.)
> 
> This was a beautiful to look at film.  Of course, I expect that from a Disney animated.  The 3D was okay (nothing jumping out the screen at you) but I really don't feel it would make much of a difference whether you saw the 3D or "regular" versions.
> 
> It's a funny movie with some cute oneliners and adorable characters.  Again, I expect that from a Disney animated.
> *
> But more than that- this movie MEANT SOMETHING*.  It was emotional and sentimental.  I am not too proud to say I cried four times (but my kids just got a little sad at parts, THEY didn't cry, it's more stuff as an adult that will touch you...so it's not too sad for kids, don't worry).  I'm not someone who usually ever cries at the movies.  Maybe once.  But this one just, well, it really really touched my heart.
> 
> Before it was even over I wanted to see it again.
> 
> (And y'all are contagious, because before I even left the theatre I had crafted out how to do a version of the main characters outfit for little boys using patterns I already knew were out there.  Now I gotta find someone who loves to make boys customs.)
> 
> WAIT- Why are you all still reading this?  SHOO!  GO TO THE THEATRE!



I want to, I really really want to. I was so excited to go see it tomorrow with DD, but I can't find my stupid bobbin case it just disappeared overnight. I can't take her to see the movie until I finish this outfit. Is it crazy that I am thinking about buying another sewing machine in the morning since I can't wait a week to get the replacement by mail and I NEED to sew now. Darn it I want to get some done tonight and I can't find it. I have tore my house apart looking for wear DD or the darn cat could have put it, I have family coming and I need to clean the mess I have made while looking for it, but I can't I just have to find it.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Is it crazy that I am thinking about buying another sewing machine in the morning since I can't wait a week to get the replacement by mail and I NEED to sew now. .



NO I don't think it's crazy at all..but then I sat in the movie getting more and more excited because I could completely visualize how to make the outfit, the patterns and everything, designed it for hot weather and 
so it wouldn't have pieces that would bother little kids...and I can't even sew a button!

Now I think THAT is most likely certifiably insane!


----------



## bellaloveboutique

Would you be willing to sell a yard of this BEAUTIFUL fabric to me?  It is to die for!  If you have any to spare, just email me at BellaLoveBoutique[at]gmail. com and let me know how much you want for the yard.  If not, I completely understand, I just had to ask!

Thanks
Kellie



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to go to the city for work and stopped into JoAnn's to get some $1 Simplicity patterns.  I found some fabric to match DS and my poly outfits and was having it cut when I looked down and to the right.  Look at what I saw!
> 
> Yes, I bought all of it!  And I had a 10% off coupon.  I won't even say how cheap this was to buy.  I was jumping up and down by the cutting table.  I also got .88 McCalls patterns at Hancock fabric.  I am still not suppose to buy fabric but I just had to get the friends of the world.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today. 

Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker. 

I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals. 

Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me. 

I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.  

If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I am doing the happy dance   .  I never knew Hobby Lobby had fabric.  It was a place my husband went to get RC car parts.  He NEVER said anything about fabric.  I did a store search and there is one about 30 minutes from here.  I told my husband and he said I want to go too.  Let's go tomorrow.  Yeah!!!!!!!  We NEVER shop at the same stores.  I am SOOOOOOO excited a new fabric store to check out.   

Mickey and Minnie bandanas here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.



Aww hon I'm so sorry your family is going through this.  I'll say a prayer and light a candle for you ALL tonight!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> GIRL!
> I went to Hobby Lobby today, too!  I think I may have ended up with too many of those Mickey handkerchiefs.  I didn't feel like standing there trying to figure out how many I needed, so I just took all they had.  I think I ended up with 13!



I got 11 and just because she said it took alot and I had no idea either.  But I figure they were 25% off and I got to use my 40% off coupons while I was there so, totally worth it.



jessica52877 said:


> Does anyone think Hobby Lobby will find it odd that suddenly they are selling a ton of hankerchiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I called the 2 Hobby Lobby's in my area today one had 4 and the other 7, and when I told them I wanted all of them they sounded kind of dumb founded. I didn't think it was so unreasonable.
> 
> I did not get the pink dot bandanas but I will go back and get them since they are on sale.
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

OH MY GOSH...I had this HUGE quote going on this lame laptop and it just DISAPPEARED and kicked me off the Internet...Grrrrrrrrrrr,,,,now I am going back to start all over!!!


----------



## jessica52877

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am doing the happy dance   .  I never knew Hobby Lobby had fabric.  It was a place my husband went to get RC car parts.  He NEVER said anything about fabric.  I did a store search and there is one about 30 minutes from here.  I told my husband and he said I want to go too.  Let's go tomorrow.  Yeah!!!!!!!  We NEVER shop at the same stores.  I am SOOOOOOO excited a new fabric store to check out.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie bandanas here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What a great idea! DH always talks about rockets or something and I know hobby lobby sells the stuff. Maybe I'll just let him build some. I love hobby lobby's fabric. It is my favorite place to shop usually.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am doing the happy dance   .  I never knew Hobby Lobby had fabric.  It was a place my husband went to get RC car parts.  He NEVER said anything about fabric.  I did a store search and there is one about 30 minutes from here.  I told my husband and he said I want to go too.  Let's go tomorrow.  Yeah!!!!!!!  We NEVER shop at the same stores.  I am SOOOOOOO excited a new fabric store to check out.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie bandanas here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't forget to print off your 40% of coupon...It is on the hobby lobby website. Under weekly specials. It is good for 1 regular priced item. And they usually have 1 every week.


----------



## billwendy

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.



Prayers for your whole family - Im sure this is hard on everyone!!!

I dont have Hobby Lobby near me - but my MIL in TX is going for me tomorrow!!!! Hopefully she will be able to find the Bandanas!! I sent her the link for the coupon too!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> You aren't playing fair! You know I want to be there! Especially when the adoption is finalized!


It sounded fair to me...hahahaha.  I wish you could be here there too!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Beth-I wanna see the Scooby Doo outfit. Please!!!


I finally posted Scooby...LOL.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


Heather, WOW, you do an awesome job girl!!!  Those designs are amazing!!!!! 



minnie2 said:


> I guess I am just dreading that I have to do it to make my wubzy dress bigger!


 Awww...I hear ya.  Please let me know how it goes!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  I LOVE that!!!!  I would try the straps straight again but make them shorter so the armpit of the dress is up higher on your DD.  You could just tack some of the extra strap fabric up so you could make the straps longer as needed.  Perhaps you could make a pleat in the back of the bodice that you could easily take out.
> 
> Just?????  OK...you can seriously make that bowling shirt-no excuses!!!!


 Awww thanks so much for the wonderful comments and suggestions, that sounds like something I might be able to do.  Hahaha.  Ummm...NO WAY on the bowling shirt???!!!  ALl my buttons are FAKE-OUTS...that bowling shirt is major buttons PLUS a collar.  Yowsers!!!!  I think I'll just need to beg someone else to make one of those bowling shirts for my little guy!  



Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, this is just too cute!! The fabrics are so bright and I LOVE the leggings! It is just too adorable.  It is a great outfit! and no patttern? ...WOO HOO!  Excellent job!
> 
> Come on,......Where's Scooby DOO? I have been waiting. I nam sure you are just being too hard on yourself. We want to see!


 Aww thank you Jessica..you are too sweet.  Glad you like it.  I knew I had to post Scooby after I kept telling you about it.  Hahahaha.



abc123mom said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!   I really like the "style" of your creations...fun and funky!  I was looking at some Marie (from aristocats) hankerchieves online the other day and trying to figure out a way they could work in a dress for my daughter, since the Marie fabric I love is WAY expensive.  Now I know how I could do it.  Thanks!!


 Awww, I never really thought of myself as having a "style" but your right, I love fun and funky.  The funkier, the better.  Hahahaha.  Thanks for your kind comments!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> My Hobby Lobby only had 2 of the Mickey bandanas, but lookie what I found!!  Have fun shopping!!
> 
> BTW - The hankeys/bandanas are MUCH brighter than in Mousetriper's pictures.  The pink is almost a neon hot pink!
> 
> http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item...&IsOnSale=0&IsFeatured=0&IsNew=0&ItemId=84617


 Glad you found some, yes it is bright.  Hope you post pictures of your creations!



my*2*angels said:


> Also, while I was in town (which is an hour drive for me)  I decided I would swing by hobby lobby and I got myself some new fabric!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah...good news from the dentist and new fabric!!!  Come on tell us, what did ya get??? 



mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better look at the skirtof her set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.
> 
> I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now.  I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.


Awwww your girls are adorable and the outfits are really cute.  I think they would be perfect for Beaches and Creme at WDW.


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> I have been too busy to sew this week so I'm posting more of my fun fabric finds from the Bernina store.
> 
> I loved these pooh panels, my DD11 loves pooh and 70's stuff, so this is right up her alley! The panels are the perfect size for the front of a tee shirt. I think I'll use some for big give outfits. The little rainbow pooh fabric on the side matches perfectly. I found this balloon fabric that matches too. I need a big give little girl that loves rainbows, balloons and pooh characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cute bambi for Tifani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got several bambi books:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this Thumper and can't wait to make something with pink polka dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bunch of dalmation panels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only needed a bunch of new outfits for a trip to Disneyworld!


Oh my goodness....I love that 70'ish Pooh fabric and the Balloon fabric!!!!  My kids are obsessed with balloons, they love them, absolutely love them.  Have your guys ever seen the movie, "Balloon Farm"?  It is so cute.  And yes we went to see the movie, UP today, afterall it did have balloons in it! Hahahaha.  So I can't wait to see what you come up with for those fabrics.  Can you get anymore of it????



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.


Oh my...Hannah is absolutely BEAAUTIFUL!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I LOVE this dress.  It is so cute.  You did a great job!!!


 Aww, I love it too, thank tou so much!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I love this idea. Your girls are adorable. I was tricked.  Great idea. I have some of those scarves and been wondering what I could do with them.


Hahahaha...you are the only one to comment on my "twins"...hahahahahaha.  Thanks for the sweet comments, can't wait to see what you make with your scarves!!!


----------



## twob4him

Awesome outfits posted ladies!!! Great designs!

Heather - love your new up stuff...you are sooo talented!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



Congratulations!!!! She is absolutely adorable!!! Sorry about Megan's adjustment....its hard not to take it personally...but she will get used to things in a few weeks and clearly she loves her little sister!


----------



## emcreative

Well I've been keeping in some bad news but I'll share now...the boys' adoption worker is suddenly "no longer with the agency" so we went from talking to her yesterday and having an appt tomorrow to review Ferb's file and do our big paperwork sign (they make it almost sound like the ordeal of closing a home sale, if you know what that's like) to "Um, no, the paperwork is no where near ready for that...maybe the end of next week."

Now in the totality of an adoption it's "not a big deal" but we're so close to the end we can taste it so the littlest setback feels horrible.

The good news is (and I'm sorry I have to be vague on this) a person we have been very afraid of for more than a year now who is dangerous and violent is in JAIL and WILL be going to prison, most likely for MULTIPLE years.  That is an answered prayer.

Sorry, this is totally not sewing related.  I've been working on some supersecretprojects though and having a blast.  Hopefully soon I'll have some boy shorts pictures to share again.  OH! And We're making the second tutu to go with the Cirque outfit and hopefully the flip flops and hairbows, so that might be here by the end of the weekend as well.

I love all the stuff posted.  You gals almost have me tempted to drive an hour to the only Hobby Lobby I know of to get handkerchiefs I'd have nothing to do with!  

And I'm sorry I should have copied over who it was who made the ?tink? dress with the kerchief style skirt, but that was darling.  I love "different" things!

OH!  And what are the types of flowers behind minnie and mickey on the handkerchiefs?  Hawaiian?  70's?  I can't quite tell.


----------



## twob4him

I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> OK...you are crazy!  That outfit is adorable!!!!!  Perfect!!!!!  Now...go make that bowling shirt!  Did you see the Mickey bandana?  That one would be cute on a boy's bowling shirt.


You are just too funny!!!!!  Thank you so much.  Yes, I actually have a number of those red Mickey bandanas...LOL...maybe I should just send them all to you and then you can surprise me with one of your amazing, adorable bowling shirts...hahahahaha.   Don't worry I can send enough so that you can make your DS one too..hahahahahaha!!!



aimeeg said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess why we did not go see UP today? LOL I did not start the Dug customs so we are going on Monday. It works though because my Dad is going and we are going to make it a bday date.


 Too funny....but cool your Dad gets to go now!!



livndisney said:


> A Halter back or sundress for Miss Sweaty head LOL. She gets WAY too hot in a tee shirt and shorts.


Awww Morgan is too cute.  Does she like tank tops??



emcreative said:


> You don't know how much I'm wishing I could sew right now.  GAH!  I can just see my boys at the park in what I have in my head.


Aww come on, tell us...what do you have in that head of yours???  Something adorable I am sure!!!  



sheridee32 said:


> If you don't want to shir it put a small piece of elastic across the back so it will make it smaller, right were the straps hook on stretch it across


Hey now that sounds like it might be pretty easy..thank you!



Haganfam5 said:


> Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics


Awww look at little Julia...she is so cute!!  I love her new outfit, you did a great job!



Jenjulia said:


> So cute! Can I ask if you had problems with the elastic in your bobbin when you were trying to sew? I want to learn how to shir and I read the last Disboutiquer's thread where people were commenting it was difficult with a drop in bobbin.


Thank you!  Nope, no problems shirring.  My sewing machine is an old Brother and it seemed to work just fine.  I did have to use steam to get the elastic to shrink up some.  The issue I have is trying to figure out how much material to start with so that I end up with the right size after shirring???   Is there an easy FORMULA for this???


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.



Oh Honey, of course I'm praying, and not just for your step dad an mom, but for you and Georgia, too.  I can't imagine how hard it is for you right now, but here's a



emcreative said:


> Well I've been keeping in some bad news but I'll share now...the boys' adoption worker is suddenly "no longer with the agency" so we went from talking to her yesterday and having an appt tomorrow to review Ferb's file and do our big paperwork sign (they make it almost sound like the ordeal of closing a home sale, if you know what that's like) to "Um, no, the paperwork is no where near ready for that...maybe the end of next week."
> 
> Now in the totality of an adoption it's "not a big deal" but we're so close to the end we can taste it so the littlest setback feels horrible.
> 
> The good news is (and I'm sorry I have to be vague on this) a person we have been very afraid of for more than a year now who is dangerous and violent is in JAIL and WILL be going to prison, most likely for MULTIPLE years.  That is an answered prayer.
> 
> Sorry, this is totally not sewing related.  I've been working on some supersecretprojects though and having a blast.  Hopefully soon I'll have some boy shorts pictures to share again.  OH! And We're making the second tutu to go with the Cirque outfit and hopefully the flip flops and hairbows, so that might be here by the end of the weekend as well.
> 
> I love all the stuff posted.  You gals almost have me tempted to drive an hour to the only Hobby Lobby I know of to get handkerchiefs I'd have nothing to do with!
> 
> And I'm sorry I should have copied over who it was who made the ?tink? dress with the kerchief style skirt, but that was darling.  I love "different" things!
> 
> OH!  And what are the types of flowers behind minnie and mickey on the handkerchiefs?  Hawaiian?  70's?  I can't quite tell.


I'm so, so sorry.  I know in the grand scheme of things it's not huge, but it sure hurts, and it's disappointing, and you can't relax until it's final.  And you thought it was now, and you have to wait AGAIN...  I could tell you that someday you'll look back on this with great nostalgia- but I wouldn't do that to you.  So I'll just say  and remind you that we're all ready to celebrate when they get this darn tootin' thing done already.


twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...
> So cute!  I so can't do that, I'm really impressed.  I love Lady, I think she's one of my favorite characters... of course it might have something to do with the fact that she looks a bit like my own furbabies...


----------



## MouseTriper

Adi12982 said:


> But I just caught up - I've loved everything posted - especially the Lilly Belle Outfit (I've seen it before but I love it, I need to figure out how to make those roses) and loved the Vintage Minnie/Mickey. . .


 Thank you!!! And again congrats on the baby!!!



WelovMickey! said:


> *Sorry the pictures are so big. I haven't figured out how to down size them yet.*
> 
> I made my first hair bow!! I've been wanting to do this for awhile and I found Disney ribbon on sell. What do you think?? I made this with Tinkerbell ribbon for the main theme LOL!


That bow turned out really cute!



Haganfam5 said:


> Beth- You are SOOOOOO Welcome!!!  I think it looks great!!! The entire outfit! So boutique-y, just LOVE it! I am so glad you posted it. I think I like the skirt even better than the top! Well, both pieces are very pretty and I can see why it took so long to make! You put so much detail into your work.  Your daughter looks so happy and adorable spinning around in her new custom.  Don't ever doubt yourself for one second!


Awww you really know how to make a person smile, thank you.  Funny thing is, I have had it all done with the exception of the straps, forever.  I was gonna try something else and then just took the easy way out and used ribbon!!! Hahahahah.  Taylor really does love it so I am happy.  LOL....I can't help doubting myself.   There are few things that I make and really LOVE...hahaha.  I am just glad that you can't see all the errors up close.  hahaah.   Thanks again Jessica!



aksunshine said:


> Ok! I went to Hobby Lobby today! Here's what I got!
> For my Mom's dog, I'm going to embroider them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Case Beth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for me, the pinkest one is from Hobby Lobby, other 2 Joann's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's little girl's birthday was recently, she picked the right 2 for an outfit as a gift, she's 4! The Left 3 are for Isabelle and from Joann's.
> Something I'm working on for the same little girl. Her Mom picked the MH fabric out to make her and her little brother something. I plan to embroider her name and applique it as a MH on the bodice. It laces up the back. I'll make capris, and I've added a black band across the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this, enough to make shorts for 2 precious little boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took an owners class for my embroidery unit last Friday. This is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still having issues, though!


LOVE all the new fabric Alicia....especially the pink Mickey/Minnie...hahahahaah!!!!!! Well the Buzz too!!!!!!



aksunshine said:


> Beth, I love it! It is SO cute! I like how Haganfam5 said it, don't second guess yourself!


Awww your too kind, thanks my friend!!!



aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.


Awww I think you did a great job.  I see no hidden issues!!!!!  



aksunshine said:


> LOL Shannon! Beth said she used 4 on Taylors, so I bought 5. Isabelle is a bit bigger!


I think I used about 4!!!  lol.



3huskymom said:


> Here's pics of my latest dress for Hayleigh. I used a pattern I get that had a very tinkish skirt....problem was I couldn't use the directional fabric the way I wanted on the skirt so tink is sideways. SHe loves it and I was happy with how quickly it went together. I plan on using this pattern to make a tink dress for the little girl with the dad with pancreatic cancer. I'll use the tink fabric on the bodice, green for the overskirt and pink for the underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need advice for my next project. I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.


Awww what a cutie!!!  I love the dress too!!!



revrob said:


> OOH!  Well I must have missed that post!   I just remembered her saying she used "a lot".  So I got "a lot!"


Hmmm....well it seemed like a lot to me.  I can't remember now exactly as I have been working on this outfit for months.  Hahahaha.....I started it and then moved to something else and then something else...then I had it all done for a LONG time with the exception of the straps.  Then I sewed them on with the hook things in front and hated how it looked that way due to the size issue...so then it sat awhile more in my craft room and then finally I removed the straps and turned them around.  Hahahaha...so umm, yeah it's been awhile since I cut it out but I know I didn't buy more than 4 or 5 because I didn't spend more than $10 on that fabric alone. Hahahaaha!



aksunshine said:


> It's by no fault of yours, I talked to Beth on the phone. She was a bit VAUGE with her "a lot" wasn't she?


What me??  Vague???  LOL....I better go back and read what I wrote???  Where did I say a lot??  LOL>...I probably meant a LOT of squares...hahaha...who knows??   Sorry!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Does anyone think Hobby Lobby will find it odd that suddenly they are selling a ton of hankerchiefs!


 I think it is funny...too bad I can't get a little cut of the action. Hahaha.  Who knows maybe if they sell out they will start carrying more Disney ones!!!!  I am working on a new outfit using the funky black Tink one now!!!  LOL



emcreative said:


> NO I don't think it's crazy at all..but then I sat in the movie getting more and more excited because I could completely visualize how to make the outfit, the patterns and everything, designed it for hot weather and
> so it wouldn't have pieces that would bother little kids...and I can't even sew a button!
> 
> Now I think THAT is most likely certifiably insane!


Not insane at all...very, very smart!!!  LOL



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.


Oh no, I will be praying for all of you!  Poor Georgia too, I bet she will miss you to pieces, as will you.  Sorry hon!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am doing the happy dance   .  I never knew Hobby Lobby had fabric.  It was a place my husband went to get RC car parts.  He NEVER said anything about fabric.  I did a store search and there is one about 30 minutes from here.  I told my husband and he said I want to go too.  Let's go tomorrow.  Yeah!!!!!!!  We NEVER shop at the same stores.  I am SOOOOOOO excited a new fabric store to check out.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie bandanas here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Your post made me laugh out loud. "He NEVER said anything about fabric"!!  hahahaha...too funny!  So glad you get to go tomorrow, let us know what you find!!!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I got 11 and just because she said it took alot and I had no idea either.  But I figure they were 25% off and I got to use my 40% off coupons while I was there so, totally worth it.
> 
> When I called the 2 Hobby Lobby's in my area today one had 4 and the other 7, and when I told them I wanted all of them they sounded kind of dumb founded. I didn't think it was so unreasonable.
> 
> I did not get the pink dot bandanas but I will go back and get them since they are on sale.


 *Yikes, sorry if I mislead anyone on saying I used a "lot", I feel bad. *If you make something for both your little sweeties, you shouldn't have much left over though, 5..5 for each.




billwendy said:


> I dont have Hobby Lobby near me - but my MIL in TX is going for me tomorrow!!!! Hopefully she will be able to find the Bandanas!! I sent her the link for the coupon too!!!


Cool.....let me know what you find!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I saw this pattern a few days back and thought it was awfully cute. And looked relatively simple. 

It is called the flipsy skirt by Make It Perfect Patterns. Any thoughts?


----------



## PrincessKell

I love everyones outfits!  I had a huge multi quote and lost it. Ugh... 

Nicole, Hannah is simply beautiful! There is no other word for it, she is just beautiful! 

Adi, congrats on the little princess! 

Hooray for Ferb! I can't wait to see pictures of that little guy.

I love all the new fabric that is being posted and the hankies. They are soo cute! I wish we had a hobby lobby there! 

I know there are soooooooo many things I wanted to comment on, but my brain isn't working quite will right now. 

Oh Heather your new UP designs are sooo awesome! Love them! 

Ok Im off for now. Im gonna go talk to my mommy ( yep Im 29 and still call her mommy. hehehe I love her.) to find out what the plan is for my step dad. She just got home from the hospital.


----------



## livndisney

My sister is married to a wonderful guy (how he puts up with her I will never know.  Morgan calls him "Shu Shu which is uncle in Chinese) He is an only child. Shu Shu is wonderful to Morgan-he picked us up at the airport when she came home (took her right to Mcdonalds) so in her eyes he can do no wrong. His dad has been having health problems. Tonight they got the call to get to the hospital.  His Mom has signed a DNR.  My heart is breaking. Morgan asked me why the Doctors can't "fix him".

Please say a prayer for "Shu Shu's baba", and his family. My niece is so close to him. Sometimes I hate being far away from family.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Beth-I love the Minnie/Mickey dress and the Scooby is so adorable. I keep seeing that Scooby fabric and didn't have a clue of what to do with it. Your outfit turned out cute. I am going to try and get some of those Handkerchiefs from Hobby Lobby, as long as the other Cenla Disboutiquer didn't beat me to them. 

Alicia-I love the maternity top and I continue to pray that you will have a need for it. Love the other things posted too.

I love the Tink dress and the Tink bows. Too cute.

Kelly I am praying for your Step-dad. 

Cindee I am also praying for Shu Shu's Baba and his family.

If I missed something or someone I am sorry.


----------



## teresajoy

Jennia said:


> I finished this bracelet for one of the girls going on Emma's MAW trip:


That is so cute!! 



MouseTriper said:


> (Hey...betcha's guys didn't know DD had a twin?????


Beth, Taylor looks absolutely adorable!!! I love this outfit! And, the twin picture made me look twice! 




HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!


Heather these are absolutely adorable!!! You are getting so good at this digitizing stuff!! You are one talented lady! 



aimeeg said:


> Heather- Cute Designs! I bet you are having a lot of fun designing.
> 
> So, remember the adorable tunic towel that Steph made. I have not bought the pattern (yet) but I saw at Wally's they had red Minnie dot beach towels. They are super cute and I bought them actually for the pool but they are thin enough you could do a tunic. The towels were with the regular house things and not the summer section.


That would be so cute! 



mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.


Oh my goodness, those are just adorable!!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long



Hannah is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank you for the pictures! 



emcreative said:


> Baby Hannah is gorgeous.
> 
> I love the cupcake outfits.
> 
> Heather, you know I think your work is AWESOME!
> 
> And now..
> 
> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*
> Seriously.
> 
> Go.
> 
> Now.
> 
> Put down your mouse, putting the rest of the family in the car with you is optional, but get your body to the theatre and go see 'UP!'
> 
> I think it is now my favorite movie of ALL time.  Not just my favorite Disney movie, but my favorite of every movie ever made! (The only other Disney flicks I always include on my list of about 12 are Little Mermaid, Mulan, and Monsters, Inc.)
> 
> This was a beautiful to look at film.  Of course, I expect that from a Disney animated.  The 3D was okay (nothing jumping out the screen at you) but I really don't feel it would make much of a difference whether you saw the 3D or "regular" versions.
> 
> It's a funny movie with some cute oneliners and adorable characters.  Again, I expect that from a Disney animated.
> *
> But more than that- this movie MEANT SOMETHING*.  It was emotional and sentimental.  I am not too proud to say I cried four times (but my kids just got a little sad at parts, THEY didn't cry, it's more stuff as an adult that will touch you...so it's not too sad for kids, don't worry).  I'm not someone who usually ever cries at the movies.  Maybe once.  But this one just, well, it really really touched my heart.
> 
> Before it was even over I wanted to see it again.
> 
> (And y'all are contagious, because before I even left the theatre I had crafted out how to do a version of the main characters outfit for little boys using patterns I already knew were out there.  Now I gotta find someone who loves to make boys customs.)
> 
> WAIT- Why are you all still reading this?  SHOO!  GO TO THE THEATRE!



So, what your saying is, it was kind of ok??



MouseTriper said:


>


I love it Beth! 



emcreative said:


> If you are using Heather's embroidery patterns to make your UP! custom, I will tell you that if you are thinking of something like a jumper or twirl skirt with more than one applique, there are a couple "super secret" ones I sent her I'm hoping she'll do her magic with because they are ESSENTIAL to the movie and you wouldn't know it until you've SEEN the movie!



OOOH, I'm curious now!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The new baby is just beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> Heathersue- Love the new designs!
> 
> JHam- I think I missed it somewhere, where did you get the fabric?  Online or in A store? You know us fabricaholics would LOVE some!  Great finds!
> 
> Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:


Julia is such a cutie pie!!! At first I thought she didn't have heals on though, but I see they have a bit of heel on them, don't they!!! 

That outfit is so stinkin cute! I love it! 



WelovMickey! said:


> *Sorry the pictures are so big. I haven't figured out how to down size them yet.*
> 
> I made my first hair bow!! I've been wanting to do this for awhile and I found Disney ribbon on sell. What do you think??  I made this with Tinkerbell ribbon for the main theme LOL!


Very cute!! Good job!!! I am not so good at bow making!



aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.


You and the top both look gorgeous!!! I pray that you will be using this top someday very soon! 


3huskymom said:


> Here's pics of my latest dress for Hayleigh. I used a pattern I get that had a very tinkish skirt....problem was I couldn't use the directional fabric the way I wanted on the skirt so tink is sideways. SHe loves it and I was happy with how quickly it went together. I plan on using this pattern to make a tink dress for the little girl with the dad with pancreatic cancer. I'll use the tink fabric on the bodice, green for the overskirt and pink for the underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Oh, how cute is that!!! I love that pattern for a Tink outfit! 


emcreative said:


> NO I don't think it's crazy at all..but then I sat in the movie getting more and more excited because I could completely visualize how to make the outfit, the patterns and everything, designed it for hot weather and
> so it wouldn't have pieces that would bother little kids...and I can't even sew a button!
> 
> Now I think THAT is most likely certifiably insane!


You cracky me up! 



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.



Kelly, I will be praying for you guys. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am doing the happy dance  I never knew Hobby Lobby had fabric.  It was a place my husband went to get RC car parts.  He NEVER said anything about fabric.  I did a store search and there is one about 30 minutes from here.  I told my husband and he said I want to go too.  Let's go tomorrow.  Yeah!!!!!!!  We NEVER shop at the same stores.  I am SOOOOOOO excited a new fabric store to check out.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie bandanas here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I remember when I first discovered Hobby Lobby had fabric! I was so esited too! 


emcreative said:


> Well I've been keeping in some bad news but I'll share now...the boys' adoption worker is suddenly "no longer with the agency" so we went from talking to her yesterday and having an appt tomorrow to review Ferb's file and do our big paperwork sign (they make it almost sound like the ordeal of closing a home sale, if you know what that's like) to "Um, no, the paperwork is no where near ready for that...maybe the end of next week."
> 
> Now in the totality of an adoption it's "not a big deal" but we're so close to the end we can taste it so the littlest setback feels horrible.
> 
> The good news is (and I'm sorry I have to be vague on this) a person we have been very afraid of for more than a year now who is dangerous and violent is in JAIL and WILL be going to prison, most likely for MULTIPLE years.  That is an answered prayer.
> 
> Sorry, this is totally not sewing related.  I've been working on some supersecretprojects though and having a blast.  Hopefully soon I'll have some boy shorts pictures to share again.  OH! And We're making the second tutu to go with the Cirque outfit and hopefully the flip flops and hairbows, so that might be here by the end of the weekend as well.
> 
> I love all the stuff posted.  You gals almost have me tempted to drive an hour to the only Hobby Lobby I know of to get handkerchiefs I'd have nothing to do with!
> 
> And I'm sorry I should have copied over who it was who made the ?tink? dress with the kerchief style skirt, but that was darling.  I love "different" things!
> 
> OH!  And what are the types of flowers behind minnie and mickey on the handkerchiefs?  Hawaiian?  70's?  I can't quite tell.


Oh no! I'm so sorry! I hope everything gets sorted back out soon! I can imagine how disapointing it is to have to wait longer. 



twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Cathy, that is just so cute! 



livndisney said:


> My sister is married to a wonderful guy (how he puts up with her I will never know.  Morgan calls him "Shu Shu which is uncle in Chinese) He is an only child. Shu Shu is wonderful to Morgan-he picked us up at the airport when she came home (took her right to Mcdonalds) so in her eyes he can do no wrong. His dad has been having health problems. Tonight they got the call to get to the hospital.  His Mom has signed a DNR.  My heart is breaking. Morgan asked me why the Doctors can't "fix him".
> 
> Please say a prayer for "Shu Shu's baba", and his family. My niece is so close to him. Sometimes I hate being far away from family.



Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## teresajoy

If anyone is up and looking for something to do, I updated my trip report.


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Baby Hannah is gorgeous.
> 
> I love the cupcake outfits.
> 
> Heather, you know I think your work is AWESOME!
> 
> And now..
> 
> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*
> Seriously.
> 
> Go.
> 
> Now.
> 
> Put down your mouse, putting the rest of the family in the car with you is optional, but get your body to the theatre and go see 'UP!'
> 
> I think it is now my favorite movie of ALL time.  Not just my favorite Disney movie, but my favorite of every movie ever made! (The only other Disney flicks I always include on my list of about 12 are Little Mermaid, Mulan, and Monsters, Inc.)
> 
> This was a beautiful to look at film.  Of course, I expect that from a Disney animated.  The 3D was okay (nothing jumping out the screen at you) but I really don't feel it would make much of a difference whether you saw the 3D or "regular" versions.
> 
> It's a funny movie with some cute oneliners and adorable characters.  Again, I expect that from a Disney animated.
> *
> But more than that- this movie MEANT SOMETHING*.  It was emotional and sentimental.  I am not too proud to say I cried four times (but my kids just got a little sad at parts, THEY didn't cry, it's more stuff as an adult that will touch you...so it's not too sad for kids, don't worry).  I'm not someone who usually ever cries at the movies.  Maybe once.  But this one just, well, it really really touched my heart.
> 
> Before it was even over I wanted to see it again.
> 
> (And y'all are contagious, because before I even left the theatre I had crafted out how to do a version of the main characters outfit for little boys using patterns I already knew were out there.  Now I gotta find someone who loves to make boys customs.)
> 
> WAIT- Why are you all still reading this?  SHOO!  GO TO THE THEATRE!



YAY! Glad to hear!  We are going to try and see it tomorrow!



MouseTriper said:


> My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.
> 
> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......



WOW Beth you are on a roll!  So cute!



WelovMickey! said:


> *Sorry the pictures are so big. I haven't figured out how to down size them yet.*
> 
> I made my first hair bow!! I've been wanting to do this for awhile and I found Disney ribbon on sell. What do you think?? I made this with Tinkerbell ribbon for the main theme LOL!



Great job!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The new baby is just beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> Heathersue- Love the new designs!
> 
> JHam- I think I missed it somewhere, where did you get the fabric?  Online or in A store? You know us fabricaholics would LOVE some!  Great finds!
> 
> Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics



Way way way too cute!  Your daughter is just too adorable!



3huskymom said:


> Here's pics of my latest dress for Hayleigh. I used a pattern I get that had a very tinkish skirt....problem was I couldn't use the directional fabric the way I wanted on the skirt so tink is sideways. SHe loves it and I was happy with how quickly it went together. I plan on using this pattern to make a tink dress for the little girl with the dad with pancreatic cancer. I'll use the tink fabric on the bodice, green for the overskirt and pink for the underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need advice for my next project. I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.



So cute!



MouseTriper said:


> Yeah...good news from the dentist and new fabric!!!  Come on tell us, what did ya get???



I got a ton of coordinates for a patchwork twirl.  I hope to have some time to sew this weekend!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw this pattern a few days back and thought it was awfully cute. And looked relatively simple.
> 
> It is called the flipsy skirt by Make It Perfect Patterns. Any thoughts?



That is soo adorable!

Sorry if I missed anyone!  My eyes nor brain are working so great at 
1:30am!  OOOOHHHH!  Whomever said that I needed to relieve stress and take a trip to WDW!  I am LOVING THAT IDEA!  just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## aksunshine

It seems like a lot of prayers are needed...
Shu Shu's Baba, Kelly's Step- Dad, Phineas and Ferb....
I'll be thinking about you!


Hannah is just gorgeous! I already have baby envy, but she just doubled it! Just beautiful! Seriously!


Thanks for your words Teresa, Tinka Belle, and Beth!

Now if I could just master darts! UGH!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



What a cutie!  Congrats!  



emcreative said:


> Baby Hannah is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*
> Seriously.
> 
> Go.
> 
> Now.
> 
> Put down your mouse, putting the rest of the family in the car with you is optional, but get your body to the theatre and go see 'UP!'
> 
> I think it is now my favorite movie of ALL time.  Not just my favorite Disney movie, but my favorite of every movie ever made! (The only other Disney flicks I always include on my list of about 12 are Little Mermaid, Mulan, and Monsters, Inc.)



DH thinks it looks dumb, he is away this weekend so maybe I will take the kids to see it.



MouseTriper said:


> My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......



Hust beautiful!  I love the euro ruffle on the skirt! 




Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics



This is one of the most beautiful dresses ever!  I love the eylet, the white, really sets off the fabric!  Great job!



aksunshine said:


> Ok! I went to Hobby Lobby today! Here's what I got!
> For my Mom's dog, I'm going to embroider them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Case Beth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for me, the pinkest one is from Hobby Lobby, other 2 Joann's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's little girl's birthday was recently, she picked the right 2 for an outfit as a gift, she's 4! The Left 3 are for Isabelle and from Joann's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I'm working on for the same little girl. Her Mom picked the MH fabric out to make her and her little brother something. I plan to embroider her name and applique it as a MH on the bodice. It laces up the back. I'll make capris, and I've added a black band across the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this, enough to make shorts for 2 precious little boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took an owners class for my embroidery unit last Friday. This is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still having issues, though!





aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.


Alicia,  I am fabric jeouous of you!  No hobby Loby near me so I will have to order those handkerchiefs.  So adorable!  I love the maternity top.  I can't see any mistakes.  Big people clothes sacre me so I have never mad emyself anything 



twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...



I love this!  Lady is MIL fav!  She will flip when she sees this!


----------



## ireland_nicole

livndisney said:


> My sister is married to a wonderful guy (how he puts up with her I will never know.  Morgan calls him "Shu Shu which is uncle in Chinese) He is an only child. Shu Shu is wonderful to Morgan-he picked us up at the airport when she came home (took her right to Mcdonalds) so in her eyes he can do no wrong. His dad has been having health problems. Tonight they got the call to get to the hospital.  His Mom has signed a DNR.  My heart is breaking. Morgan asked me why the Doctors can't "fix him".
> 
> Please say a prayer for "Shu Shu's baba", and his family. My niece is so close to him. Sometimes I hate being far away from family.




Praying for Shu Shu's baba. to the family.


----------



## jessica52877

Praying for you and your family Cindee! How is everything on the homefront? I love the word Shu Shu.


----------



## 3huskymom

Thanks for all the kind words on Hayleigh's Tink dress......but I really need some help deciding what to do with the pirate fabric.
I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather. 






Sorry to bug everyone but I just can't decide!


----------



## livndisney

Thank you all for the prayers.

Shu Shu's baba passed away.


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.




 So sorry to hear that.


----------



## minnie2

Cute Tink bows and Great adult top!



lovesdumbo said:


> I forgot to ask yesterday what pattern(s) you used.  Is that Carla's precious dress?  Does it include doll size?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


yup!  I love it!  I am feeling the need to make the sleeved collared version for my niece!  



mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:
> 
> Sierra& Morgan together in their sprinkle outfits Morgan's has an ice cream cone on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her shirt says sweet but it's kinda hard to make out in the pictures.
> 
> I also did a strawberry capri & peasant top set for Sierra to match the one I did for Morgan but didn't get pics & it's in laundry now.  I'm working on a tiered skirt next but getting the gathers matched evenly is killing me.


VERY CUTE!

jham-GREAT fabric finds!  Love the pooh!  I have the dalmatians one I just can't figure ut what to make with it I only have a little bit since it was a reminent.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.


Congratulations!  She is gorgeous!  The jealousy will get better I promise.  When Kyle was born Nik just sat in the corner breaking all of her crayons!  It was so sad!  She loved him but was so mad at us.



paysensmom said:


> Okay, I am getting started on the dress. I went to hobby lobby today and got these two pinks. I am doing the yellow at the top and the two pinks and yellow for the stripes on the bottom. My question is....What do I make the straps out of and the ruffle??


I would make it the darker pink...



MouseTriper said:


> My DD LOVES Scooby Doo, next to Tom & Jerry, I think this is her favorite cartoon.  Hahaha.  So one day we were walking through Walmart and she spotted this Scooby Doo fabric. Of course I had to get a little.....you all know how that goes, I'm sure.  LOL.
> 
> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......


This is GREAT!  
*PLEASE TELL ME HOW YOU MADE THAT ORANGE RUFFLE GOING ACROSS!!!!!!*I just LOVE IT!   Did you just double the length of the skirt section and ruffle it  and put 2 rows of stitching???



Haganfam5 said:


> Well here is a couple pics of Julia today. She had her kindergarten concert today. This is the dress/bloomers/top that I made that I mentioned a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. I tried post enough pics to show the whole outfit. I am always so bad at taking clothing pics


Such a sweet outfit!  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.


prayers said


twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...


 So great!



livndisney said:


> My sister is married to a wonderful guy (how he puts up with her I will never know.  Morgan calls him "Shu Shu which is uncle in Chinese) He is an only child. Shu Shu is wonderful to Morgan-he picked us up at the airport when she came home (took her right to Mcdonalds) so in her eyes he can do no wrong. His dad has been having health problems. Tonight they got the call to get to the hospital.  His Mom has signed a DNR.  My heart is breaking. Morgan asked me why the Doctors can't "fix him".
> 
> Please say a prayer for "Shu Shu's baba", and his family. My niece is so close to him. Sometimes I hate being far away from family.


prayers and thoughts to your family.  Especially to little sweet Morgan.



I made Kyle a outfit for the race track Pa is taking him to in Atlanta I will get pictures hopefully today.


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



Cindee, I am so sorry!  Prayers for you and SHu Shu's families!


----------



## my*2*angels

AKSUNSHINE!  Just saw your pics in someone's post, the maternity top looks great!  Love the fabric you used!  And I also went to hobby lobby and almost bought that pink fabric with the white flowers!  I thought it was soooo pretty!


----------



## minnie2

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the kind words on Hayleigh's Tink dress......but I really need some help deciding what to do with the pirate fabric.
> I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug everyone but I just can't decide!


Personally I would leave out the white and purple dot.  It is pretty but I like the boldness of the other ones together.  Now if you wanted to use the white and purple dot with the solid purple I like it but not as much with the others. JMO
 I can't wait to see it!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



I am sorry. More prayers from us!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



I'm so sorry!  Thinking of all of you!


----------



## Adi12982

aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.



I LOVE it!!  I wish I was brave enough to make myself maternity tops. . . I'm just happy with my hand-me-downs.  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.


Praying for you and your family (Especially step-dad and mom - and Georgia so she isn't too sad you can't be there with her).  I pray all turns out well.



emcreative said:


> Well I've been keeping in some bad news but I'll share now...the boys' adoption worker is suddenly "no longer with the agency" so we went from talking to her yesterday and having an appt tomorrow to review Ferb's file and do our big paperwork sign (they make it almost sound like the ordeal of closing a home sale, if you know what that's like) to "Um, no, the paperwork is no where near ready for that...maybe the end of next week."



First - Sorry about the snag. . . but yeay for the bad person going to prison to pay their debt to society.  Also, I hope all goes well with the adoption, you are close, and things will be great - I just know it. . . maybe they had to fire her for a good reason, and maybe having her there would have hurt your process worse. . . who knows!

Also - Praying for Morgan's Shu Shu's Baba's family.  i am terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## lisa-upnorth

Hi everyone! Been lurking for sometime and admiring everyones' hard work-amazing!My mom has made my daughter some amazing outfits for our upcoming trip and I will list pics when we return.I am working on our outfits but am having trouble coming up with top for my hubby for princess day.I would like a shirt that says prince charming in the disney font maybe, or a sirt that says Prince Jeff.I have tried Zazzle and others but no luck on the font or good prince image.Any ideas?? I am not a crafter and do not have a printer to print the iron ons so many of you make.If anyone knows someone that does this please send me a PM.Thanks again-and happy creating for the mouse house!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> My sister is married to a wonderful guy (how he puts up with her I will never know.  Morgan calls him "Shu Shu which is uncle in Chinese) He is an only child. Shu Shu is wonderful to Morgan-he picked us up at the airport when she came home (took her right to Mcdonalds) so in her eyes he can do no wrong. His dad has been having health problems. Tonight they got the call to get to the hospital.  His Mom has signed a DNR.  My heart is breaking. Morgan asked me why the Doctors can't "fix him".
> 
> Please say a prayer for "Shu Shu's baba", and his family. My niece is so close to him. Sometimes I hate being far away from family.





livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.


 Aww I am so sorry to hear this Cindee, this is so sad.  I am praying for Shu Shu and his family as well as you and Morgan.  Hugs to you!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Beth-I love the Minnie/Mickey dress and the Scooby is so adorable. I keep seeing that Scooby fabric and didn't have a clue of what to do with it. Your outfit turned out cute. I am going to try and get some of those Handkerchiefs from Hobby Lobby, as long as the other Cenla Disboutiquer didn't beat me to them.


Awww thank you so much.  That fabric sat on my desk forever before I decided what I should do with it.  Hope you find what you need at Hobby Lobby, let me know.



teresajoy said:


> Beth, Taylor looks absolutely adorable!!! I love this outfit! And, the twin picture made me look twice!
> I love it Beth!


 Hahahaha.....thanks Teresa!!  Taylor is definitely a one of a kind kid.....no twins here...lol.



my*2*angels said:


> WOW Beth you are on a roll!  So cute!


 Thanks!!!  It will probably be another couple months before I finish anything else...LOL.



aksunshine said:


> Hannah is just gorgeous! I already have baby envy, but she just doubled it! Just beautiful! Seriously!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your words Teresa, Tinka Belle, and Beth!
> 
> Now if I could just master darts! UGH!


Awwwww!!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Hust beautiful!  I love the euro ruffle on the skirt!


 Thanks...I love the look of those ruffles!



3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the kind words on Hayleigh's Tink dress......but I really need some help deciding what to do with the pirate fabric.
> I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug everyone but I just can't decide!


Ohh that is gonna look adorable.  Sorry I am no help with deciding the fabrics...that takes me forever!!!!! I think whatever you make will be darling.



minnie2 said:


> This is GREAT!
> *PLEASE TELL ME HOW YOU MADE THAT ORANGE RUFFLE GOING ACROSS!!!!!!*I just LOVE IT!   Did you just double the length of the skirt section and ruffle it  and put 2 rows of stitching???


Awww thank you so much.  That ruffle is supposed to be a "euro" ruffle an I hope I am doing it right. Basically I just make a long tube of fabric and then run two rows of gathering stitches and pull....LOL.  Does that make sense?


----------



## aimeeg

twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...



My two year old walked by and said "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Lady is beautiful!" Just thought you might like to know that.


----------



## mgmsmommy

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the kind words on Hayleigh's Tink dress......but I really need some help deciding what to do with the pirate fabric.
> I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug everyone but I just can't decide!



I think if you are gonna make a peasant top I'd use the dot fabric for that & then the 1st description you gave w/ the piratey on the bodice.  They are all fun prints you have chosen.  I have some of that camoey type skull fabric too, but mine is pink skulls I think instead of purple.  Can't wait to see pics of your finished creation!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



Oh Cindee I'm so sorry. Please give Morgan a big hug from me.


----------



## emcreative

Aww Morgan, I'm so sorry about ShuShu's Baba.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )

We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check 

Thanks again!


----------



## teresajoy

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm so glad your daughter doesn't have cancer! I'm sorry that you continue to struggle with her health though. I pray that they fins some answers soon.


----------



## ibesue

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Mushu (a request from Anna), too!



I love your designs!



2cutekidz said:


> My Hobby Lobby only had 2 of the Mickey bandanas, but lookie what I found!!  Have fun shopping!!
> 
> BTW - The hankeys/bandanas are MUCH brighter than in Mousetriper's pictures.  The pink is almost a neon hot pink!
> 
> http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item...&IsOnSale=0&IsFeatured=0&IsNew=0&ItemId=84617



Thanks for the site, it might be the only way I will get the handkerchiefs!



mgmsmommy said:


> I have been loving looking at everyones latest creations.  Sorry I dont have the hang of quoting yet, but they are all awesome.
> 
> Here are a few things I finished for my girls recently:
> Sorry the pics are not all the greatest. This was my 2nd skirt made.
> For my dd Sierra who loves cupcakes we are calling this her sprinkle set:



All the outfits are so cute!  



mirandag819 said:


> AHHHHHH! I have lost my bobbin case, I just went to load my bobbin and the case just isn't there..... I have searched everywhere. I need to do a lot of sewing this weekend.... I know I can order one online, but is there anywhere that I could go pick up a bobbin case? It is a Kenmore machine if that matters.



Hmmm, that sounds like something I would do!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I used the Criss Cross dress pattern from youcanmakethis.  It is actually my favorite way to make the back of a dress.  It is all by measurements and comes out really nicely.
> 
> I bought a few too.  I will probably never get around to using them.  I have so much fabric and no time to sew.  I used to just be a scrapbook accessory collector .  I now also collect fabric.



Thanks so much!  I will be downloading that today!!!  

I also collect fabric!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



OMGOSH she is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!  



emcreative said:


> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*WAIT- Why are you all still reading this?  SHOO!  GO TO THE THEATRE!



So did you like the movie???  



MouseTriper said:


> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?



So, so, so cute!!!  I meant to say with the other dress that you should shir the back of the dress too.  I love that you made the scooby fabric look girly!



Adi12982 said:


> I also wanted to say:
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR CONGRATS AND WELL WISHES ON MY LITTLE PRINCESS!!  We are thrilled to be having this baby and just praying all goes well.  DH and I dated for 5 years and have been married for almost 4 - after being told at the start of my cancer battle that I may not be able to have children if they had to do certain procedures (thankfully they didn't have to do them) - we are beyond thrilled that our dream to become parents is becoming a reality   I really need to get sewing - I guess after house sitting
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!



Awwww, I am so excited that you are finally having this little one!  And yes, get sewing!!



aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.



So cute and I hope you can use soon!



revrob said:


> GIRL!  Take that hubby's advice!  While he's willing to give it!  TRADE THAT BAD BOY IN!  Don't you need a bigger hoop?  Who DOESN'T need a bigger hoop!  (oh, that's just me - sorry!)



I agree!!!  Thats how I ended up with my wonderful baby, eh sewing machine!



3huskymom said:


> Here's pics of my latest dress for Hayleigh. I used a pattern I get that had a very tinkish skirt....problem was I couldn't use the directional fabric the way I wanted on the skirt so tink is sideways. SHe loves it and I was happy with how quickly it went together. I plan on using this pattern to make a tink dress for the little girl with the dad with pancreatic cancer. I'll use the tink fabric on the bodice, green for the overskirt and pink for the underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need advice for my next project. I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.



Very cute!  Not sure how I would make it, but maybe making a strip work skirt using all the fabrics?



twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...


Love the Tshirt, HATE thunderstorms!




MouseTriper said:


> Thank you!  Nope, no problems shirring.  My sewing machine is an old Brother and it seemed to work just fine.  I did have to use steam to get the elastic to shrink up some.  The issue I have is trying to figure out how much material to start with so that I end up with the right size after shirring???   Is there an easy FORMULA for this???



I have a drop in bobbin too and don't have any problems with shirring.  See Shannon, another reason to buy one!  When making a top, I use the measurements on Carla's halter top back.  Instead of using elastic on the back, I just shirr it.



livndisney said:


> My sister is married to a wonderful guy (how he puts up with her I will never know.  Morgan calls him "Shu Shu which is uncle in Chinese) He is an only child. Shu Shu is wonderful to Morgan-he picked us up at the airport when she came home (took her right to Mcdonalds) so in her eyes he can do no wrong. His dad has been having health problems. Tonight they got the call to get to the hospital.  His Mom has signed a DNR.  My heart is breaking. Morgan asked me why the Doctors can't "fix him".
> 
> Please say a prayer for "Shu Shu's baba", and his family. My niece is so close to him. Sometimes I hate being far away from family.



I am so sorry for you loss.  I will keep Shu Shu's family in my prayers.


----------



## mrsmiller

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!



Prayers and Hugs to you ---just asking... have the dr's checked her brain fluid collection and  brain pressure??---but at least it is a little of good news as is not cancer



livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.




prayers to you and your family,  Sorry about Shu Shu's baba , please give Morgan an extra hug from my family to yours


Alicia ---love the maternity top ... is it a slip on or did you put a zipper on the side?? and do not worry I HATE DARTS!!!!!!!

Beth---love the handkerchief dress too too cute!!! but I have to say Scooby doo is my favorite!!!! 

so many others that I missed please forgive me ...but as usual everything is just amazing...Heathersue-you really have me wishing I had an embroidery machine, the lady applique is really cute, and the tink outfit is giving me ideas

Baby Hannah is Gorgeous!!! Oh if I could only have more children!!!  Reality check...at my age it will be insane

emcreative : will you recommend UP for older boys???  

Linnette


----------



## kc10family

Prayers to all who need them, I am sorry I do not know you all yet, but I do send the best your way.

I love the baby pics, what a cutie.

You all have some fabulous talent!!!

And for those who said they would be my best friend ... even those far far away, I thank you... please send me your paypal so I can pay you for the month of June. I can only pay a few of you... so get in line and pray my credit cards don't max out fast. 

No, thank you again for the warm welcome. 


You all chat up a storm, not sure how you keep up with each other, but I will try.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## revrob

IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...


















wait for it.....
















BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!

I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!  

I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!

See, I told you I was nuts!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!



How exciting....I am in the market for a serger, keep in mind I am just a beginner, any advice?


----------



## aimeeg

Does anyone have an Adjustable Bias Binder foot for their machine? I bought one today. I am excited to use it but am not totally sure how.


----------



## aimeeg

mom2prettyprincess said:


> How exciting....I am in the market for a serger, keep in mind I am just a beginner, any advice?



I would go with the Singer they sell at Walmart. I still use it. The machine is a little under $200 and suites the needs of most well. I am interested in upgrading mine because I use it more than I should.


----------



## billwendy

twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...



Looks GREAT ! I love it!! 



emcreative said:


> Well I've been keeping in some bad news but I'll share now...the boys' adoption worker is suddenly "no longer with the agency" so we went from talking to her yesterday and having an appt tomorrow to review Ferb's file and do our big paperwork sign (they make it almost sound like the ordeal of closing a home sale, if you know what that's like) to "Um, no, the paperwork is no where near ready for that...maybe the end of next week."
> 
> Now in the totality of an adoption it's "not a big deal" but we're so close to the end we can taste it so the littlest setback feels horrible.
> 
> The good news is (and I'm sorry I have to be vague on this) a person we have been very afraid of for more than a year now who is dangerous and violent is in JAIL and WILL be going to prison, most likely for MULTIPLE years.  That is an answered prayer.



Thinking of you guys - just another step but soon they will be yours!!




livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



Thinking of you all......



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!



Whew, Im glad to get the update - I remember when you posted your story. Are you able to get a 2nd or 3rd  opinion? Praying you find answers soon!



revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> wait for it.....
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!



Cant wait to see what you do!!!! Sooooo cool!!!!!

Has anyone made those fun fur flip flops yet????


----------



## aksunshine

my*2*angels said:


> AKSUNSHINE!  Just saw your pics in someone's post, the maternity top looks great!  Love the fabric you used!  And I also went to hobby lobby and almost bought that pink fabric with the white flowers!  I thought it was soooo pretty!


Thanks! That pink fabric is so soft, that's why I got it!


disneylovinfamily said:


> Alicia,  I am fabric jeouous of you!  No hobby Loby near me so I will have to order those handkerchiefs.  So adorable!  I love the maternity top.  I can't see any mistakes.  Big people clothes sacre me so I have never mad emyself anything



Hi Nikki! It scares me, too! Especially since Maternity patterns are so hard to come by. Do you want me to try to get you some hankies?



livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



I am so sorry.



Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE it!!  I wish I was brave enough to make myself maternity tops. . . I'm just happy with my hand-me-downs.



Thanks! I was really nervous to post it!



ibesue said:


> I love your designs!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the site, it might be the only way I will get the handkerchiefs!
> 
> 
> 
> All the outfits are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that sounds like something I would do!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I will be downloading that today!!!
> 
> I also collect fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> OMGOSH she is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So did you like the movie???
> 
> 
> 
> So, so, so cute!!!  I meant to say with the other dress that you should shir the back of the dress too.  I love that you made the scooby fabric look girly!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, I am so excited that you are finally having this little one!  And yes, get sewing!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and I hope you can use soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!!!  Thats how I ended up with my wonderful baby, eh sewing machine!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  Not sure how I would make it, but maybe making a strip work skirt using all the fabrics?
> 
> 
> Love the Tshirt, HATE thunderstorms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a drop in bobbin too and don't have any problems with shirring.  See Shannon, another reason to buy one!  When making a top, I use the measurements on Carla's halter top back.  Instead of using elastic on the back, I just shirr it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for you loss.  I will keep Shu Shu's family in my prayers.





mrsmiller said:


> Alicia ---love the maternity top ... is it a slip on or did you put a zipper on the side?? and do not worry I HATE DARTS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Hi Linnette! No zipper, I did one of those a couple of months back, quite scary!



revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!




Congrats Shannon!


----------



## Adi12982

aksunshine said:


> Thanks! I was really nervous to post it!



I don't see why!!  It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Adi12982

How much are the handkerchiefs at Hobby Lobby??  I want to get some. . .but duno if ordering online would be better or having someone kind enough to get some for me (if there is such a person) would be better. . .


----------



## Reese'smom

Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.




Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.

I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

emcreative said:


> Well I've been keeping in some bad news but I'll share now...the boys' adoption worker is suddenly "no longer with the agency" so we went from talking to her yesterday and having an appt tomorrow to review Ferb's file and do our big paperwork sign (they make it almost sound like the ordeal of closing a home sale, if you know what that's like) to "Um, no, the paperwork is no where near ready for that...maybe the end of next week."
> 
> Now in the totality of an adoption it's "not a big deal" but we're so close to the end we can taste it so the littlest setback feels horrible.
> 
> The good news is (and I'm sorry I have to be vague on this) a person we have been very afraid of for more than a year now who is dangerous and violent is in JAIL and WILL be going to prison, most likely for MULTIPLE years.  That is an answered prayer.
> 
> Sorry, this is totally not sewing related.  I've been working on some supersecretprojects though and having a blast.  Hopefully soon I'll have some boy shorts pictures to share again.  OH! And We're making the second tutu to go with the Cirque outfit and hopefully the flip flops and hairbows, so that might be here by the end of the weekend as well.
> 
> I love all the stuff posted.  You gals almost have me tempted to drive an hour to the only Hobby Lobby I know of to get handkerchiefs I'd have nothing to do with!
> 
> And I'm sorry I should have copied over who it was who made the ?tink? dress with the kerchief style skirt, but that was darling.  I love "different" things!
> 
> OH!  And what are the types of flowers behind minnie and mickey on the handkerchiefs?  Hawaiian?  70's?  I can't quite tell.



I will pray that your new adoption worker works things out very quickly.  It is so frustrating, but it will all be worth it in the end.  



livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



I am so sorry for your families loss.  They are in my prayers.



Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!



I think your dress is adorable.  So is your DD  

As for the ruffler foot.  Head over to YCMT and download the ruffler foot demo.  It is free!  I used to break a ton of needles trying to use mine.  Actually my friend and I used 6 needles in 2 machines in one day.  We printed out the ruffler download and ruffle problems are a thing of the past.  

I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.


----------



## tricia

MouseTriper said:


> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......



Love the Scooby Doo.  Even my boys thought it was cool.  And that is saying something.



Haganfam5 said:


>



Very pretty.  I love eyelet.  Gotta get some next time it is on sale and try somethin.



aksunshine said:


> Something I'm working on for the same little girl. Her Mom picked the MH fabric out to make her and her little brother something. I plan to embroider her name and applique it as a MH on the bodice. It laces up the back. I'll make capris, and I've added a black band across the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this, enough to make shorts for 2 precious little boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took an owners class for my embroidery unit last Friday. This is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still having issues, though!



The MH dress is looking cute.  Love that Buzz material.



aksunshine said:


> Something I've been working on for me.
> 
> I've started making my own maternity tops in eager expectation. I have to warn you, I gain quickly when pregnant, so I am carrying bulk from my miscarriage still, I think eating when depressed plays a role, too. I am NOT pregnant, yet anyway, at least that I know of! I am just big and bare faced, which doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have a pattern. It has hidden issues, at least I hope they are hidden.



I like that fabric too.  I think you did a great job.  IF there are any issues you could never tell.



3huskymom said:


>



Cute Tink dress.

I would do the white with skulls for the bodice and then stripwork the skirt, cause I can never decide what to do when I have too many things that match either.



twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...



Nice looking Lady.



livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



So sorry for your loss.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!



Glad she does not have Cancer.  Hope it turns out to be something easily reversed.



revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!



CONGRATULATIONS.  Oh, bet the anticipation is killing you.



Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!



Dress looks good.  What pattern did you use?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

3huskymom said:


> Thanks for all the kind words on Hayleigh's Tink dress......but I really need some help deciding what to do with the pirate fabric.
> I am having a hard time deciding where to put the fabrics on the top. I am going to use the simply sweet pattern and the regular bodice with the ruffled straps, a thigh length skirt and a ruffle. I want to make a pair of easy-fit capris to go with it also. I was thinking to put the pirate fabric on the bodice, purple on skirt and straps, and black on ruffle. But then I thought it may be better to put the pirate on the skirt and the purple on the bodice. I'm not sure if I should tie in the white w/ lavender dots somewhere too. It matches, but not right next to the pirate fabric. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking I may make a peasant top to go under it since we'll in at WDW in August and December and it would allow her to wear it in cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug everyone but I just can't decide!


I think I would use the Purple Pirate Skull and cross bones for the skirt.  Then use the solid purple for a bodice and maybe add an applique with the black fabric.  Then use the polka dots and the solid purple for ruffles too.
Use the solid fabric for the straps too.    Use the black with the skull and crossbones for the easy fit pants with a polka dot ruffle on them too.



Adi12982 said:


> How much are the handkerchiefs at Hobby Lobby??  I want to get some. . .but duno if ordering online would be better or having someone kind enough to get some for me (if there is such a person) would be better. . .



They are 25% off 1.99 today.  I think they are closed on Sundays.  They have a lot of nice fabric there too so make sure you print a coupon before you go.  Their store is huge and it has a lot of neat stuff.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

aksunshine said:


> Thanks! That pink fabric is so soft, that's why I got it!
> 
> 
> Hi Nikki! It scares me, too! Especially since Maternity patterns are so hard to come by. Do you want me to try to get you some hankies?



Alicia,  if you can pick me up some to make for a dress for Roseanna, that would be great!  Just pm me how much I owe you and such if you can get them!  Thanks for offering!  I just love that dress!


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> They are 25% off 1.99 today.  I think they are closed on Sundays.  They have a lot of nice fabric there too so make sure you print a coupon before you go.  Their store is huge and it has a lot of neat stuff.



There is no Hobby Lobby anywhere near me (Miami). . .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Heather I am praying for Henry's Grandma.  I hope she has good care and a quick recovery. 


livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.


Hugs for you and Morgan.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.


Praying for your step dad and mommy.


----------



## emcreative

mrsmiller said:


> emcreative : will you recommend UP for older boys???
> 
> Linnette



What ages?  I think definitely up to 11 or so...there is still enough silly stuff, and a great action sequence at the end to keep them interested.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.



This is so sad.  Were they sick?  They will be missed I am sure. It must have been hard to lose two in one day.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> There is no Hobby Lobby anywhere near me (Miami). . .



How many do you need/want?  I bought 5 but I am not sure what I am going to do with them.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How many do you need/want?  I bought 5 but I am not sure what I am going to do with them.



I was thinking 5-6 if anyone can get them for me, I would pay whatever they cost you plus shipping   Since I'm having a princess, I'd love to make her something with them


----------



## emcreative

Aww Shannon!






Today while we were out visiting the boys' biofamily hubby made me LITERALLY repeat after him the following:

"I PROMISE....NOT TO BUY...A NEW SEWING MACHINE...UNTIL WE GET BACK...FROM DISNEY"

I'm actually shocked he didn't make me put a hand on the bible and another on my heart!  

And in another odd turn of events, my Sewing 101 class for Monday is canceled because I was the only one who signed up!  Now, I know I would have been enough to keep a teacher busy all on my lonesome, but they had to cancel.

AdoptionMomma4:





Our pets are like our first/furry children. I'm so sorry your family is going through this!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.


Cindee I am so sorry. I will continue to pray for the family.



Adi12982 said:


> There is no Hobby Lobby anywhere near me (Miami). . .


I am going on Tuesday to the Hobby Lobby here. If you still need someone to get them on Tuesday I can pick some up for you too. Let me know.

Lacy-I am so sorry that your fur babies had to be put to sleep. It is hard to lose those sweet little angels.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> I was thinking 5-6 if anyone can get them for me, I would pay whatever they cost you plus shipping   Since I'm having a princess, I'd love to make her something with them



I can go back on Monday night after the kids I will be watching go home.  
Send me a PM if someone else gets them for you or if you decide to order them online.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Linnette - no, they have not tested her pressures at all.  All they did was a CT scan which showed a fatty mass of tissue... they were looking for a brain tumor.  Apparently, however, some of her blood work just came back as possible cancer.  We are not out of the woods yet.  Tonight she is badly swollen and absolutely miserable!  I am soooo looking forward to her daddy getting home (he is military).  I'm going to try to post a picture of her... I'm just not sure how - any words of wisdom anyone on how to do this?

Cindee - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss!  You and your extended family are in our prayers!

Someone posted some Buzz Lightyear fabric... where did you get it?  I would LOVE to get some for our trip for my boys!


----------



## ibesue

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!



  I will keep you in my prayers.  But sewing is a good way to keep your sanity!!



revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> 
> wait for it.....
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!



OMGOSH, I am sooooooooooo excited for you!!!!  That is exciting news and you will NOT be disappointed!!  



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I will pray that your new adoption worker works things out very quickly.  It is so frustrating, but it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your families loss.  They are in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your dress is adorable.  So is your DD
> 
> As for the ruffler foot.  Head over to YCMT and download the ruffler foot demo.  It is free!  I used to break a ton of needles trying to use mine.  Actually my friend and I used 6 needles in 2 machines in one day.  We printed out the ruffler download and ruffle problems are a thing of the past.
> 
> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.



  I am so sorry you had to do that.  



Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!



Very cute.  I am not one to ask about the ruffler, mine has been in its package for the 2 years I have had it.  I just do it the old fashioned way.



emcreative said:


> Aww Shannon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today while we were out visiting the boys' biofamily hubby made me LITERALLY repeat after him the following:
> 
> "I PROMISE....NOT TO BUY...A NEW SEWING MACHINE...UNTIL WE GET BACK...FROM DISNEY"
> 
> I'm actually shocked he didn't make me put a hand on the bible and another on my heart!
> 
> And in another odd turn of events, my Sewing 101 class for Monday is canceled because I was the only one who signed up!  Now, I know I would have been enough to keep a teacher busy all on my lonesome, but they had to cancel.
> 
> AdoptionMomma4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our pets are like our first/furry children. I'm so sorry your family is going through this!



I love that graphic for the new baby!!  I consider mine, my baby!


----------



## sohappy

*MINI GIVE POSTED*

Thanks to the big give mods, I posted the info for our mini-give for the former disboutiquer who's husband has pancreatic cancer.  Here is the link to sign up.  

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68074&threadid=628903&page=1#4608458

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Aww Shannon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today while we were out visiting the boys' biofamily hubby made me LITERALLY repeat after him the following:
> 
> "I PROMISE....NOT TO BUY...A NEW SEWING MACHINE...UNTIL WE GET BACK...FROM DISNEY"
> 
> I'm actually shocked he didn't make me put a hand on the bible and another on my heart!
> 
> And in another odd turn of events, my Sewing 101 class for Monday is canceled because I was the only one who signed up!  Now, I know I would have been enough to keep a teacher busy all on my lonesome, but they had to cancel.




Thanks so much!  That is hysterical!    I feel like I'm on cloud 9!  I'm just giddy with excitement.  My DH on th other hand, not so much!  He made me promise to get rid of the other machines.  That's the plan.  

I think it's funny your DH  made you promise not to buy a machine until after your trip!   My bet is that he knows that when you take the plunge, you'll want it all (like, ahem, me!), and that idea is scary!




ibesue said:


> OMGOSH, I am sooooooooooo excited for you!!!!  That is exciting news and you will NOT be disappointed!!
> 
> I love that graphic for the new baby!!  I consider mine, my baby!



Your a BIG culprit in this plan, you know!  You just pushed me right over the edge!  All the explanation about hoop size and all, well, what's a girl to do, right?   SO, be prepared, I'm sure I'll lots of questions!  Starting with, does the machine REALLY trim the jump stitches?  You don't have to trim ANY jump stitches?  See, that sounds like heaven!


----------



## aksunshine

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I will pray that your new adoption worker works things out very quickly.  It is so frustrating, but it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your families loss.  They are in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your dress is adorable.  So is your DD
> 
> As for the ruffler foot.  Head over to YCMT and download the ruffler foot demo.  It is free!  I used to break a ton of needles trying to use mine.  Actually my friend and I used 6 needles in 2 machines in one day.  We printed out the ruffler download and ruffle problems are a thing of the past.
> 
> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.


Im so sorry for your loss.


tricia said:


> The MH dress is looking cute.  Love that Buzz material.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that fabric too.  I think you did a great job.  IF there are any issues you could never tell.



Thanks!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Alicia,  if you can pick me up some to make for a dress for Roseanna, that would be great!  Just pm me how much I owe you and such if you can get them!  Thanks for offering!  I just love that dress!



Sure, I'll go Monday!


----------



## aksunshine

hudsonsinaf said:


> Linnette - no, they have not tested her pressures at all.  All they did was a CT scan which showed a fatty mass of tissue... they were looking for a brain tumor.  Apparently, however, some of her blood work just came back as possible cancer.  We are not out of the woods yet.  Tonight she is badly swollen and absolutely miserable!  I am soooo looking forward to her daddy getting home (he is military).  I'm going to try to post a picture of her... I'm just not sure how - any words of wisdom anyone on how to do this?
> 
> Cindee - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss!  You and your extended family are in our prayers!
> 
> Someone posted some Buzz Lightyear fabric... where did you get it?  I would LOVE to get some for our trip for my boys!




That was me. I got the Buzz at Joann's about a week ago in the clearance area! 

I hope they find something out on your princess soon! To post a picture, first upload to a sharing site, such as Photobucket. Then Copy the IMG link and paste it into a reply box.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



So sorry Cindee.  Give Morgan a hug from us Smiths


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Here is my baby:


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come. 
I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...










And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...










I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
The boys' Sea World shirt:




Katie (my 5 year old) in her Sea World dress:




Katie in her Animal Kingdom outfit:




Katie in her Ariel Outfit (she looks squished in this picture - I rotated it)




Will - my 2 year old




Lee - my 3 year old




Samantha's Sea World dress




Samantha's Animal Kingdom outfit:




Boys' Animal Kingdom pants




Samantha's Ariel Outfit




Samantha's Pooh outfit


----------



## aksunshine

hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:



She is quite the doll!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.





And here is the Ariel dress.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I went in to the mini Big Give.  I registered.  I hope I get approved soon I think I would like to try this.  And find out all of the information.  You guys are soooo great.


----------



## twob4him

livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.



((((Hugs)))) for all of you. I am so sorry for your loss 



revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> 
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!


Congratulations on your new little baby 



sohappy said:


> *MINI GIVE POSTED*
> 
> Thanks to the big give mods, I posted the info for our mini-give for the former disboutiquer who's husband has pancreatic cancer.  Here is the link to sign up.
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68074&threadid=628903&page=1#4608458
> 
> Thanks so much everyone.


Thanks Stacey...I wil look into this!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL


Love those costumes! The girls look great...who let them get older???? Hope all is well...would love to see your outfits when you're done! I agree about the growth in sewing thing...I am impressed everyday with all of the disboutiquers creations! You guys rock!!!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:



What a sweetie! Glad you are back!!!


----------



## twob4him

I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!! 

Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This is so sad.  Were they sick?  They will be missed I am sure. It must have been hard to lose two in one day.





emcreative said:


> Aww Shannon!
> 
> AdoptionMomma4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our pets are like our first/furry children. I'm so sorry your family is going through this!





Tinka_Belle said:


> Lacy-I am so sorry that your fur babies had to be put to sleep. It is hard to lose those sweet little angels.





ibesue said:


> I will keep you in my prayers.  But sewing is a good way to keep your sanity!!
> I am so sorry you had to do that.





aksunshine said:


> Im so sorry for your loss.



Thank you all for your sympathy.  We are doing OK.  Just still very sad.  

The reason we had both put down is because Malloy our older dog was 16 years old.  He had lost almost all of his sight and hearing.  He was starting to bite at the kids a lot and mess in the house.  We were dealing with all of these things because we didn't want to have him put to sleep (at the vets suggestion since his quality of life was poor0.  A few weeks ago Chloe started walking funny.  I took her to the vet and she had something wrong with her spine.  Basically she became completely lame in her hind legs and there was nothing we could do to make her better.  We kept her as long as we could.  We did not want either of them to suffer in anyway.  We chose to have them put down together and have them buried together.  They were always together and we honestly felt it would be worse on Malloy to not have Chloe since his health was so poor (and cause more suffering).  We also thought it would be easier on the kids if they both were gone at the same time.  I know it sounds crazy, and I broke down just making the appointment.  We have a small country vet and I thought he would think I was crazy when I called to ask him if we could take both dogs together.  He agreed and after they were gone he expressed his condolences and said he really thought we made the best decision for the dogs.  It was and still is so terribly hard.  We miss them so much.  



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL



They do look so grown up.  Especially Alexis.  They look really cute in their dance costumes.


----------



## teresajoy

Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!



I love your daughter's dress, it looks so cute! She is just adorable!!
I love those fabrics in your apron! 


adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.


Lacy, I am so very sorry. 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Linnette - no, they have not tested her pressures at all.  All they did was a CT scan which showed a fatty mass of tissue... they were looking for a brain tumor.  Apparently, however, some of her blood work just came back as possible cancer.  We are not out of the woods yet.  Tonight she is badly swollen and absolutely miserable!  I am soooo looking forward to her daddy getting home (he is military).  I'm going to try to post a picture of her... I'm just not sure how - any words of wisdom anyone on how to do this?
> 
> Cindee - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss!  You and your extended family are in our prayers!
> 
> Someone posted some Buzz Lightyear fabric... where did you get it?  I would LOVE to get some for our trip for my boys!



I hope the bloodwork is wrong! 



sohappy said:


> *MINI GIVE POSTED*
> 
> Thanks to the big give mods, I posted the info for our mini-give for the former disboutiquer who's husband has pancreatic cancer.  Here is the link to sign up.
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68074&threadid=628903&page=1#4608458
> 
> Thanks so much everyone.



Thank you Stacy!!!! I remember the family now that I see Erin's picture. 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:


Oh my goodness, she is so cute! 


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL



Please tell me that they only look like they are so grown up because they are wearing stage makeup!!! I can't believe how they've grown! They were just babies when I started posting here! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
> The boys' Sea World shirt:



I love all these outfits!!! I especially love this Sea World dress!!! It is so cute! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Ariel dress.



These turned out really cute!! I don't think the dress needs anything.


----------



## billwendy

hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:



What a princess!! So adorable - all your kids are!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL



Are these the same girls!!! They look too grown up!!!!

CATHY = where did you get your Mickey Mouse Clubhouse book fabric? The one I have doenst have Minnie or Daisy in it, and Hannah would LOVE them to be in it!! Now that I've seen yours, mine wont do!!!!!


----------



## revrob

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL



WOW!  they have really grown up!  They are both such beautiful girls!



twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...



Love the pillowcase dress - and LOVE the fabric!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thank you all for your sympathy.  We are doing OK.  Just still very sad.
> 
> The reason we had both put down is because Malloy our older dog was 16 years old.  He had lost almost all of his sight and hearing.  He was starting to bite at the kids a lot and mess in the house.  We were dealing with all of these things because we didn't want to have him put to sleep (at the vets suggestion since his quality of life was poor0.  A few weeks ago Chloe started walking funny.  I took her to the vet and she had something wrong with her spine.  Basically she became completely lame in her hind legs and there was nothing we could do to make her better.  We kept her as long as we could.  We did not want either of them to suffer in anyway.  We chose to have them put down together and have them buried together.  They were always together and we honestly felt it would be worse on Malloy to not have Chloe since his health was so poor (and cause more suffering).  We also thought it would be easier on the kids if they both were gone at the same time.  I know it sounds crazy, and I broke down just making the appointment.  We have a small country vet and I thought he would think I was crazy when I called to ask him if we could take both dogs together.  He agreed and after they were gone he expressed his condolences and said he really thought we made the best decision for the dogs.  It was and still is so terribly hard.  We miss them so much.



I think that it must be one of the most difficult decisions ever made to have to have a pet put to sleep.  I know it's so hard!  We've had to say goodbye to one of our pets, and it was the gut wrenching thing we've ever had to do.  I'm so sorry for your loss!  I hope you find comfort in the fact that you did what was best for them!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

teresajoy - you really think that Sea World dress looks okay?  it seems plain to me, but I haven't figured out what to do with it.  I actually made her a matching purse too.  

I need honest opinions though - the last time I made any clothing prior to these was my maternity dress for my sister's wedding back in 2003!  I was looking at them again today and wondered if the kids are going to look okay wearing them, especially after catching up with what everyone has posted on the boards.

Thanks everyone for the compliments and prayers regarding Sam...  for everything going on with her, she is such a happy baby!


----------



## tricia

hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:


 
Awwww, is she ever cute.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL



They both look very pretty.  We want pictures of everything btw.  Not just what you deem worthwhile.  You should know the rules by now.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
> The boys' Sea World shirt:



Great outfits and adorable kids.



lynnanddbyz said:


> I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Ariel dress.



I think the first dress is perfect like that.  It doesn't need a thing.



twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...



Very nice.  Gotta love that fabric, it is beautiful.


----------



## tricia

hudsonsinaf said:


> teresajoy - you really think that Sea World dress looks okay?  it seems plain to me, but I haven't figured out what to do with it.  I actually made her a matching purse too.
> 
> I need honest opinions though - the last time I made any clothing prior to these was my maternity dress for my sister's wedding back in 2003!  I was looking at them again today and wondered if the kids are going to look okay wearing them, especially after catching up with what everyone has posted on the boards.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments and prayers regarding Sam...  for everything going on with her, she is such a happy baby!



All your stuff is great.  Especially he sea World dress.  Please do not doubt yourself.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

hudsonsinaf said:


> teresajoy - you really think that Sea World dress looks okay?  it seems plain to me, but I haven't figured out what to do with it.  I actually made her a matching purse too.
> 
> I need honest opinions though - the last time I made any clothing prior to these was my maternity dress for my sister's wedding back in 2003!  I was looking at them again today and wondered if the kids are going to look okay wearing them, especially after catching up with what everyone has posted on the boards.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments and prayers regarding Sam...  for everything going on with her, she is such a happy baby!


I think that the things that you made are adorable and I think your kiddos will look great in all of it. I am in love with the Zebra print things. If I show my DD the Zebra stuff she will want me to make them for her.


----------



## emcreative

hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:



OMG Cuteness!  How old is she?  My Ferb (not his real name, when he is adopted I will post his picture a billion times and his shiny new name) is around that age I think.  Hmm, y'know, more and more I'm starting to like the idea of arranged marriages....heehee.  Okay I'm kidding (a bit...my poor boys, with three older sisters girls will have no chance getting near them without running the gauntlet or something).  Okay all kidding aside, my little one is also developmentally behind and has/has had a host of medical issues, so ((((HUGS))) I know that journey.  PM me if you'd ever like to chat.

Yes Shannon, you're probably right. I asked him a minute ago and he said it's because he knows I probably already have the exact one in my head I want, but I'll want the "play around" money at Disney even more, lol!


----------



## jessica52877

I just approved several of you for the big give board. It seems emails are touchy as to what it sends and doesn't send as far as registration goes so just try signing in now!


----------



## emcreative

AKSunshine, gah keep forgetting to say I loved that top, heck I'm not pregnant and I'd wear it NOW!  Looks cool and comfy, and if there's anything "not right" I sure don't see it.

Hudsons, the outfits are so so cute, I'm with Tinka on the Zebra fabric, that's probably my fav!

Cathy, I'm sorry I haven't learned your girls names, the dress is cute and for some reason your daughter's TA DA! pose just gave me the biggest grin!

CastleCreations both your daughters look adorable.  Both in Tap?  This was my first year as a dance mom and of course my divagirl jumps in head first (yes I know just like her mom) and takes ballet, hiphop/jazz and tap all at once!  Hehe I guess now I see why my husband is worried about the sewing machine.  I can't wait to watch her video.

Now, has ANYONE ELSE seen UP! yet?  I'm going crazy to talk to someone about the movie.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Everyone's new stuff is awesome!

Cathy, love the pillowcase dress you made!  Cute applique!

Lisa, I can't beive how big your girls are getting!  Stop by more often, we love pictures of your girls!

We just got back from a too late showing of UP!  Wonderful movie, we laughed, cried, laughed, cried... well you get the idea.  Leighanna didn't cry at all but laughed a lot!  Don't be afraid to take the younger ones!  Great movie!!!


----------



## kc10family

sohappy said:


> *MINI GIVE POSTED*
> 
> Thanks to the big give mods, I posted the info for our mini-give for the former disboutiquer who's husband has pancreatic cancer. Here is the link to sign up.
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68074&threadid=628903&page=1#4608458
> 
> Thanks so much everyone.


registered 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:


How cute are you!!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...  not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL


 
Just had to say LOVE THE PICS! I know it's hard having makeup on the little ones, it always drives me nuts, but sometimes they need it so the little faces can be seen. 
I have baby wipes in the car and we wipe off on the way home and then wash when we get home. 




twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...


 
I love it! and DD is fabulous!


----------



## teresajoy

hudsonsinaf said:


> teresajoy - you really think that Sea World dress looks okay?  it seems plain to me, but I haven't figured out what to do with it.  I actually made her a matching purse too.
> 
> I need honest opinions though - the last time I made any clothing prior to these was my maternity dress for my sister's wedding back in 2003!  I was looking at them again today and wondered if the kids are going to look okay wearing them, especially after catching up with what everyone has posted on the boards.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments and prayers regarding Sam...  for everything going on with her, she is such a happy baby!



HONESTLY!!! I LOVE it!!!! 



twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...



Cathy, that is so cute! 


*I posted an update to my TR again tonight. It's a short one.*


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> Your a BIG culprit in this plan, you know!  You just pushed me right over the edge!  All the explanation about hoop size and all, well, what's a girl to do, right?   SO, be prepared, I'm sure I'll lots of questions!  Starting with, does the machine REALLY trim the jump stitches?  You don't have to trim ANY jump stitches?  See, that sounds like heaven!



  Any questions you have, I can help!!  You really will love it!  

And since this is the first embroidery machine that I have ever used.... whats a jump stitch???   You may have to cut on or two from the front.  But you do need to trim the back!  But that doesn't take much time!  They told us about the jump stitches too, but when you have not done machine embroidery, you don't know the difference.  I don't know if you already had auto threading, but that is wonderful too!  I hate using my DD's basic machine.  I take my baby when I go to San Diego to sew! 




CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL



They look so grown up!  I bet they had so much fun!  Can't wait to see your latest creations!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:





hudsonsinaf said:


> Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
> The boys' Sea World shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie (my 5 year old) in her Sea World dress:
> 
> Katie in her Animal Kingdom outfit:



Your DC are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing their pictures!  Your outfits are great.  I think you did a great job with all of the outfits.  You have definitely been busy!  Sorry, I had to take out the pictures, I had too many images to post this.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Ariel dress.



I like the first one just the way it is!  Ariel is cute too!



twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...



Very cute, I love the fabrics and the flower!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thank you all for your sympathy.  We are doing OK.  Just still very sad.
> 
> The reason we had both put down is because Malloy our older dog was 16 years old.  He had lost almost all of his sight and hearing.  He was starting to bite at the kids a lot and mess in the house.  We were dealing with all of these things because we didn't want to have him put to sleep (at the vets suggestion since his quality of life was poor0.  A few weeks ago Chloe started walking funny.  I took her to the vet and she had something wrong with her spine.  Basically she became completely lame in her hind legs and there was nothing we could do to make her better.  We kept her as long as we could.  We did not want either of them to suffer in anyway.  We chose to have them put down together and have them buried together.  They were always together and we honestly felt it would be worse on Malloy to not have Chloe since his health was so poor (and cause more suffering).  We also thought it would be easier on the kids if they both were gone at the same time.  I know it sounds crazy, and I broke down just making the appointment.  We have a small country vet and I thought he would think I was crazy when I called to ask him if we could take both dogs together.  He agreed and after they were gone he expressed his condolences and said he really thought we made the best decision for the dogs.  It was and still is so terribly hard.  We miss them so much.
> 
> 
> 
> They do look so grown up.  Especially Alexis.  They look really cute in their dance costumes.



Awww, that is hard.   We found a dog one day when there was a brush fire in the mountains above us.  I took it to the Vets down the street and they said there was nothing we could do but call the pound or keep it, but they didn't recommend that since we had a puppy.  So we called the pound and they took him.  A few days later they called to see if we were going to adopt him??  If not he was going to be put down.  We all cried, expect DH, and then went and adopted him.  Well, in the time he was there, he got sick.  Within a day or so of being at our house it got worse & worse.  We took him to our Vet and he had parvo and was very advanced.  We had to put him down and that was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do.  And we only had him for a couple of weeks.  I can't imagine what it is going to be like when our older dogs are at that stage.  

I think you did the right thing.  It still doesn't make it any easier.  



emcreative said:


> OMG Cuteness!  How old is she?  My Ferb (not his real name, when he is adopted I will post his picture a billion times and his shiny new name) is around that age I think.  Hmm, y'know, more and more I'm starting to like the idea of arranged marriages....heehee.  Okay I'm kidding (a bit...my poor boys, with three older sisters girls will have no chance getting near them without running the gauntlet or something).  Okay all kidding aside, my little one is also developmentally behind and has/has had a host of medical issues, so ((((HUGS))) I know that journey.  PM me if you'd ever like to chat.
> 
> Yes Shannon, you're probably right. I asked him a minute ago and he said it's because he knows I probably already have the exact one in my head I want, but I'll want the "play around" money at Disney even more, lol!



Or you have a bit longer to find the "right" one for you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!


DS has a brain malformation and required multiple surgeries and 12 hospitalizations the first year alone.  But he's the most awesome almost 7 y/o on the planet!  we're praying for your little one.



revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> 
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!
> 
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!


I am so, so jealous!  Congrats on your new "baby"!  I can't wait to see what awesome things you make with it!


adoptionmomma4 said:


> I will pray that your new adoption worker works things out very quickly.  It is so frustrating, but it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.


I'm so sorry for your families loss; it must have been so hard for youfor ya'll.


Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!


I think they're both completely adorable!


aksunshine said:


> That was me. I got the Buzz at Joann's about a week ago in the clearance area!
> 
> I hope they find something out on your princess soon! To post a picture, first upload to a sharing site, such as Photobucket. Then Copy the IMG link and paste it into a reply box.


Did they have any more of it?  I've been stalking the stores and the e site for months and can't find it anywhere?  The Joanne's here are all new, so none of the older clearance fabric...  if you could get any more, I'd gladly purchase it!


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL


They look amazing!  Can't wait to see what you've done!


hudsonsinaf said:


> Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
> The boys' Sea World shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie (my 5 year old) in her Sea World dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie in her Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie in her Ariel Outfit (she looks squished in this picture - I rotated it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will - my 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee - my 3 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Sea World dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys' Animal Kingdom pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Ariel Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Pooh outfit



I really, really love all of these; and they're going to look amazing together!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just wanted to let ya'll know I got a bunch of the bandanas at Hobby lobby today and had major fade issues w/ the mickey ones.  I also bought fabric I had no intention of purchasing and then stayed up tonight because DD couldn't possibly sing at church w/o a new dress (I think I've created a monster LOL.)
Anyway, because of the time crunch I immediately washed my fabric, I was going to wait on the bandanas but one of the mickey ones slipped in.  When I got it out of the washing machine (delicate cycle, medium spin, cold water) it was really faded w/ strange white lines... thankfully I had a color catcher in the load, so the rest wasn't ruined.  I'll take the mickey ones back on Monday; hopefully the rest are ok and it was just one bad die lot or something, but I wanted to give ya'll a head's up.


----------



## paysensmom

Nevermind, I worked it out!


----------



## ibesue

ireland_nicole said:


> Just wanted to let ya'll know I got a bunch of the bandanas at Hobby lobby today and had major fade issues w/ the mickey ones.  I also bought fabric I had no intention of purchasing and then stayed up tonight because DD couldn't possibly sing at church w/o a new dress (I think I've created a monster LOL.)
> Anyway, because of the time crunch I immediately washed my fabric, I was going to wait on the bandanas but one of the mickey ones slipped in.  When I got it out of the washing machine (delicate cycle, medium spin, cold water) it was really faded w/ strange white lines... thankfully I had a color catcher in the load, so the rest wasn't ruined.  I'll take the mickey ones back on Monday; hopefully the rest are ok and it was just one bad die lot or something, but I wanted to give ya'll a head's up.



LOL about not singing without a new dress!!!  Sorry about the minnie bandana.  Good thing you had a color catcher in there!  Hopefully the other ones will be okay.  How thin is the fabric on the bandana's?  Will you have to line them?



paysensmom said:


> Nevermind, I worked it out!



Ummmm, I quoted you to say sorry and that when my old machine died, the zigzag was the first to go!  But I guess you got it worked out!

OKAY SHANNON!!!

I tried to sew with my embroidery unit attached and it worked!!!!  See you have taught me something new and you don't even have your machine yet!!!


----------



## emcreative

Nevermind


----------



## Reese'smom

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I think your dress is adorable.  So is your DD
> 
> As for the ruffler foot.  Head over to YCMT and download the ruffler foot demo.  It is free!  I used to break a ton of needles trying to use mine.  Actually my friend and I used 6 needles in 2 machines in one day.  We printed out the ruffler download and ruffle problems are a thing of the past.
> 
> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.



Thanks! I downloaded that demo and it makes a lot more sense now. I think I'll practice more this week. I got so mad yesterday that i had to walk away from the machine!



tricia said:


> Dress looks good.  What pattern did you use?



Thanks.I used Mcalls M5416. I picked it because it looked relatively easy.


----------



## aksunshine

lynnanddbyz said:


> I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Ariel dress.


I like it the way it is, too! But is you really want to add, how about ric rac along the bottom?


emcreative said:


> AKSunshine, gah keep forgetting to say I loved that top, heck I'm not pregnant and I'd wear it NOW!  Looks cool and comfy, and if there's anything "not right" I sure don't see it.
> 
> .


Thanks! I'm so glad you like it!


twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...


Very cute! Wish I could go, Cathy!


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> OKAY SHANNON!!!
> 
> I tried to sew with my embroidery unit attached and it worked!!!!  See you have taught me something new and you don't even have your machine yet!!!




WOO HOO!  I'm glad it worked!  It's the least I could do, since I'm gonna be bugging you a lot about using my new machine!


----------



## minnie2

I still need to go catch up but I wanted to share the outfit I made for Kyle to go to the race track with Pa when we go to Atlanta.  
He is pretending to be a race car driver here








He won here!
﻿﻿
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




close up of the applique on a moving 6 yr old boy





Not clue what he is doing here





for those of you who wanted more on my messy backyard here is another shot.





Ok off to check what I missed!


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Awww thank you so much.  That ruffle is supposed to be a "euro" ruffle an I hope I am doing it right. Basically I just make a long tube of fabric and then run two rows of gathering stitches and pull....LOL.  Does that make sense?


Perfect sense!  How wide did you make it?  I made a Euro ruffle kind of for  a tink patchwork I did but your looks so much better!  




revrob said:


> [IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!AND - I'm the proud new owner of a...
> wait for it.....
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE
> I couldn't stand it!  I started stalking a machine on ebay.  It is (what appears to be) a trade in, sold from a dealer.  It has a warranty, and the stitch count is so that it appears that it's only been used to stitch out about 20 applique size designs.  I got it for a lot less than half the price!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here and to start playing!
> 
> See, I told you I was nuts!


I am so excited for you!!!!! 



Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!


both look great!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:


She is gorgeous!  continued prayers for her health.
all your outfits look perfect!


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL


they look great it looks like they had so much fun!
I know what you mean about makeup on little ones..




lynnanddbyz said:


> I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Ariel dress.


she is going to love them!  Your niece sounds like mine.  Mine wants Aunt Marlo to make 'twirly dresses'  



twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...


Cathy she looks adorable in her new dress.  I can't wait to see other other girls dresses.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thank you all for your sympathy.  We are doing OK.  Just still very sad.
> 
> The reason we had both put down is because Malloy our older dog was 16 years old.  He had lost almost all of his sight and hearing.  He was starting to bite at the kids a lot and mess in the house.  We were dealing with all of these things because we didn't want to have him put to sleep (at the vets suggestion since his quality of life was poor0.  A few weeks ago Chloe started walking funny.  I took her to the vet and she had something wrong with her spine.  Basically she became completely lame in her hind legs and there was nothing we could do to make her better.  We kept her as long as we could.  We did not want either of them to suffer in anyway.  We chose to have them put down together and have them buried together.  They were always together and we honestly felt it would be worse on Malloy to not have Chloe since his health was so poor (and cause more suffering).  We also thought it would be easier on the kids if they both were gone at the same time.  I know it sounds crazy, and I broke down just making the appointment.  We have a small country vet and I thought he would think I was crazy when I called to ask him if we could take both dogs together.  He agreed and after they were gone he expressed his condolences and said he really thought we made the best decision for the dogs.  It was and still is so terribly hard.  We miss them so much.


  You did the right thing.  I know how hard it had to be.  We went through the same thing last July with our dog.  I miss him terribly every day still.  Hopefully my Rocky is up in doggie heaven with your babies playing with all the other sweat babies that we had to say good bye to.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you everyone for all of the nice comments about my last 2 dresses.  I think I will leave the Pink dress as is.  I can get them in the mail tomorrow that way and she can twirl in them by next weekend.

I LOVE all the baby news and all the baby pics.  Makes me want another little one.  My baby is now 8.  Prayers going out for all of those in need.


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!









I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!




Well, that was fast.  Looks great.  Good choices on fabrics.

I am no help about a new machine.  I have been kinda toying with the idea of getting one too, but it's a lot of money and I don't know if I can justify it.


Minnie2 - Cute outfit on Kyle, love that race car fabric.


----------



## LauraP0409

My name is Laura. I am new, but a long time lurker of the disboards, we are talking way back when before part number 1 of disboutiques were split into many different parts. I have been amazed at all of the outfits you all make. 

I still consider myself a beginer sewer, I have pretty much taught myself and get frustrated alot when reading the patterns. But somehow I manage to get through it and make it work. 

I have been to Disney World many times in my life, but with my parents it was always a short day trip, sometimes we didn't even stay for the fireworks . I took my family (my DH and 2 DD's) to DW for the first time in 2007, and they all loved it. We wanted to go back last year, but my Grandfather wasn't doing well, so we put it off until this year. 

We will be going with my cousin-in-law/ Bff Shannon (Hudsonsinaf). I am super excited. we have been working on matching outfits and I have been having a blast but it is hard to find the time sometimes. We are going in Nov.  

I am on the disboards daily. It is an addiction of mine . Hopefully I will be able to share what I have made soon. Thanks for giving me inspiration!!!


----------



## NaeNae

minnie2 said:


> You did the right thing.  I know how hard it had to be.  We went through the same thing last July with our dog.  I miss him terribly every day still.  Hopefully my Rocky is up in doggie heaven with your babies playing with all the other sweat babies that we had to say good bye to.



My Freckles is up there playing with them also, along with a BUNCH of previous doggies.


----------



## mgmsmommy

3huskymom said:


> Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!



Love the outfit very cute but not cutesy!  If that makes any sense.  I willbe watching for replies on the embroidery machine idea as I am interested as well.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

3huskymom said:


> Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!



I love it.  It turned out really cute.
As far as embroidery machines; I have a Singer Futura 150 .  It is their basic model machine and it was $500.  It comes with the most basic software.  So I can purchase the embroidery and applique files but I can't digitize anything.  The digitizing software is $200 more.   I haven't bought it because I don't think I would have time to do the digitizing anyways.  I buy all my files ready to go.  The bad thing is that I do a lot of personalizing and whenever someone has a name that I don't already have then I have to ask a lady to create the file for me.  The Machine comes with some fonts already on it but I am picky and I don't like them.  I use Curlz font for girls/women and then I have a Disney Print with boys and Girls names too.  I recently bought a bunch of names in script font so I have a more formal font for boys.  I buy them from Pegasus Embroidery.  She also has a Mickey Head applique.

The singer Futura also comes with two hoops 3x4 and 5x7
There are other sites to buy the files from too.  I have some from Nobbie Neez Kids and embroidery library, stitch on time has a lot of Disney designs.

With the Futura you use a USB cable to connect to your Windows computer.  So if you have a Mac keep that in mind.  The Futura software doesn't work with the Mac.


----------



## KARAJ

hudsonsinaf said:


> Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
> 
> Katie (my 5 year old) in her Sea World dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Pooh outfit



What patterns did you use for these two??? Thanks! 
They were all adorable and I really like the whale material.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is a drive by post since I am working and now today need to do some alterations for work.  Yes, my day off and doing work for work

I was thinking about time management and our Sept trip.  I want to eat at 1900 Park Fair for my birthday.  What kind of prince outfit could I make for DS?  Not complicated but subtle, easy to make but yet fun?  

TIA


----------



## twob4him

LauraP0409 said:


> My name is Laura. I am new, but a long time lurker of the disboards, we are talking way back when before part number 1 of disboutiques were split into many different parts. I have been amazed at all of the outfits you all make.
> 
> I still consider myself a beginer sewer, I have pretty much taught myself and get frustrated alot when reading the patterns. But somehow I manage to get through it and make it work.
> 
> I have been to Disney World many times in my life, but with my parents it was always a short day trip, sometimes we didn't even stay for the fireworks . I took my family (my DH and 2 DD's) to DW for the first time in 2007, and they all loved it. We wanted to go back last year, but my Grandfather wasn't doing well, so we put it off until this year.
> 
> We will be going with my cousin-in-law/ Bff Shannon (Hudsonsinaf). I am super excited. we have been working on matching outfits and I have been having a blast but it is hard to find the time sometimes. We are going in Nov.
> 
> I am on the disboards daily. It is an addiction of mine . Hopefully I will be able to share what I have made soon. Thanks for giving me inspiration!!!



Welcome Laura...both of you are going to have a great time! I have been loving all of the outfits Shannon (Hudsoninaf) posted...really cute! Have a great time sewing! I am enjoying doing the same thing..its fun to create stuff!


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> WOO HOO!  I'm glad it worked!  It's the least I could do, since I'm gonna be bugging you a lot about using my new machine!







minnie2 said:


> I still need to go catch up but I wanted to share the outfit I made for Kyle to go to the race track with Pa when we go to Atlanta.
> He is pretending to be a race car driver here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you who wanted more on my messy backyard here is another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok off to check what I missed!



Very cute!  I really like that!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!



Wow!  That was fast!!  

When I got back into sewing a few years ago, my DD bought the Brother 270D.  We actually never used the embroidery part and it was just a few months later that my DH got me my machine.  I really think you will have hoop envy if you go with the smaller size, I would at least get something with the 5 x 7 hoop size.  I like big appliques, so I personally use my mega hoop all the time.  Last night I was making a minnie head that is about 6"x6" and I used the mega hoop for that.  OH, and I would recommend getting a machine with a USB port.  That way you can just plug your computer into the machine and go from there!  

I personally would also go through a dealer to buy your machine.  Go and tell them what you can afford to pay and they will help you.  That is what we did with the serger.  I bought my embroidery machine at the County Fair and got a great deal.  They told me I could go to any authorized dealer for work, lessons, etc.  Yeah, right!   I called my local dealer the day after I bought it to get some classes.  He was not very nice and said it would cost me since HE got no profit from my machine.  So, I go 50+ miles whenever I need anything for my machine.  Even though, I love my dealer and will buy my serger from him, it is a PITA to go that far!  





LauraP0409 said:


> My name is Laura. I am new, but a long time lurker of the disboards, we are talking way back when before part number 1 of disboutiques were split into many different parts. I have been amazed at all of the outfits you all make.
> 
> I still consider myself a beginer sewer, I have pretty much taught myself and get frustrated alot when reading the patterns. But somehow I manage to get through it and make it work.
> 
> I have been to Disney World many times in my life, but with my parents it was always a short day trip, sometimes we didn't even stay for the fireworks . I took my family (my DH and 2 DD's) to DW for the first time in 2007, and they all loved it. We wanted to go back last year, but my Grandfather wasn't doing well, so we put it off until this year.
> 
> We will be going with my cousin-in-law/ Bff Shannon (Hudsonsinaf). I am super excited. we have been working on matching outfits and I have been having a blast but it is hard to find the time sometimes. We are going in Nov.
> 
> I am on the disboards daily. It is an addiction of mine . Hopefully I will be able to share what I have made soon. Thanks for giving me inspiration!!!



Welcome to DisBoards!!!  Don't be a lurker, its more fun to chat!!  After you get 10 posts, you will be able to post pictures of what you have made.  I look forward to it!


----------



## mirandag819

Whoo hooo I finished the Up outfit so now we can go to the movies today. DD is taking a nap so I will post pics when she gets up or when we get back from the movie. Heather's designs stitched out beautifully! 

I never did find my bobbin case, I actually went to sears and was just gonna buy a second machine, and luckily they sold the bobbin case in the store, even though the website said not available in stores. 

The outfit came out so cute, DD is excited to wear it to the movies, and if the characters are still in the parks in August she can wear it to WDW too.


----------



## tngal

Wow! Looking at all these makes me wish I could sew!!! I've looked for places around where I live for sewing classes/lessons but I am in such a rural place that there is none  You all do a great job!!

Lisa


----------



## emcreative

tngal said:


> Wow! Looking at all these makes me wish I could sew!!! I've looked for places around where I live for sewing classes/lessons but I am in such a rural place that there is none  You all do a great job!!
> 
> Lisa



Are you anywhere near a Joann's or Hobby Lobby?

I'm about 30mins from a Joann's (an hour to HL) so I'm taking my first "intro" class there...if we can get enough students to actally make the class go.

Hmm, I'm in Nowhereville too, why haven't I seen you around?  
(We don't even have a stoplight).


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I thought it was the middle of nowhere that we all lived?  Not a stop light for 1 hour 30 minutes.  Closest med size city 1.75 hours each way.  More metropolis is 4 hours each way.  I really am in the middle of nowhere.  

But I have clean air, cold spring water, I can leave my keys in the ignition of my car.  The girls at the grocery store remind me what I need for dinner and of course, everyone knows my business before I do.  But it is safe, no crime and DS has a super school for SN.

Anyone for ideas on the prince costume for DS?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> I thought it was the middle of nowhere that we all lived?  Not a stop light for 1 hour 30 minutes.  Closest med size city 1.75 hours each way.  More metropolis is 4 hours each way.  I really am in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> But I have clean air, cold spring water, I can leave my keys in the ignition of my car.  The girls at the grocery store remind me what I need for dinner and of course, everyone knows my business before I do.  But it is safe, no crime and DS has a super school for SN.
> 
> Anyone for ideas on the prince costume for DS?


Hunter doesn't really strike me as the costume type, so if it was me I would just do him a really cute iron on T-shirt that says something like "I am mommy's Prince Charming" and find a real cute pic of a prince and then make him some matching shorts or pants.


----------



## MouseTriper

twob4him said:


> I made something tonight while the thunderstorms rattled around us...seriously, one boom was so deep it had to be half an earthquake! Anways, my DD picked out the tee and the design...its handpieced and stitched.... I may add some writing below but I am not sure what yet...


That came out great!!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  Back in March, Heather posted for me about my infant daughter getting tests due to the possibility of having cancer.  I want to thank each of you for your prayers and give you an update.  This is really the first time I have been on here since everything went nuts, so I apologize for it taking me so long.  As far as we know, Samantha does not have cancer.  They are still uncertain of the origin of the swelling, however.  She still swells up on the right temple quite frequently, causing her a great bit of pain.  We still are fighting to maintain her weight, and she is developmentally delayed.  With all this said, however, God is good and has truly blessed us with her (and our other three  )
> 
> We are still planning our first Disney trip, and I am in the process of making the outfits...  This is what keeps my sanity in check
> 
> Thanks again!


Oh my goodness, I am so glad to hear that your sweet baby does NOT have cancer.  I pray you are able to figure out what is going on with her!!



ibesue said:


> So, so, so cute!!!  I meant to say with the other dress that you should shir the back of the dress too.  I love that you made the scooby fabric look girly!


 Thank you so much!!!  



mrsmiller said:


> Beth---love the handkerchief dress too too cute!!! but I have to say Scooby doo is my favorite!!!!


 Aww thanks Linnette.



Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore her messy hair. She just woke up.
> 
> I also made an apron. No pattern, just looked at a tutorial online.It's lined in the dots on the other side. I was gonna make it ruffle-y but I couldn't get my never-used ruffler foot to work properly. I broke 2 needles trying!


Aww what a little cutie and the dress and apron are adorable too.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.


Awww I am so sorry to hear about your dogs.  That is sad.



tricia said:


> Love the Scooby Doo.  Even my boys thought it was cool.  And that is saying something.


 Smiling...thank you..please tell your boys I said thank you too.  What little cuties..and smart too...hahahaa....



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here is my baby:


Awwwww she is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone!! I have been keeping up on all of your new stuff and everyone is just so talented. Sometimes I think back to some of our first designs and I'm surprised and so proud of how far everyone's sewing has come.
> I finally have some new photos to post of the girls. I was very proud of them today. They had their first dress rehersal. I can't believe how mature they look with all of that make up on...I secretly couldn't wait to get it off. LOL
> Alexis danced to Leroy Brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ireland danced to Celebration...   not the Madonna version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading a video of Alexis to Youtube at the moment, but it's taking FOREVER!!!
> I have actually been sewing. I'm working on an Aloha Minnie...nothing fancy, and I made a scrub top for me...grrr...I followed the simple pattern exactly, and sure enough...it was HUGE!!! I'm working now on taking it in. I also make a little Tinkerbell top for Alexis out of some scrap fabric. When I sew something worthwhile, I will post pictures again...LOL


 The girls look great in their dance costumes..



hudsonsinaf said:


> Here are pictures of the other three kids and what I have made thus far.  I still need to finish hems and add buttons to the shirts.  We are going to Sea World the day before we start Disney, so I included it as well.
> The boys' Sea World shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie (my 5 year old) in her Sea World dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie in her Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie in her Ariel Outfit (she looks squished in this picture - I rotated it)
> 
> Lee - my 3 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Sea World dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha's Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys' Animal Kingdom pants
> Samantha's Pooh outfit


Okay all your kids are cutie-pies and I love everything you have made so far!!


----------



## MouseTriper

lynnanddbyz said:


> I finished The Ariel dress for my niece today.  I had to get some more fabric to be able to get Ariel to line up right.  The other is the same dress.  It just looks a little plain to me.  It is the same pattern.  My niece likes it because it twirls.  Anyway what do you think it needs?  My husband says it is fine the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Ariel dress.


Very cute!!!!



twob4him said:


> I made one of two pillowcase dresses today. I am making a similiar one and both girls will wear it to Jennifer Paganelli's Open-House in June!!!
> 
> Sorry for the funny lighting...it was just before bedtime so it was getting dark...


Cute!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Just wanted to let ya'll know I got a bunch of the bandanas at Hobby lobby today and had major fade issues w/ the mickey ones.  I also bought fabric I had no intention of purchasing and then stayed up tonight because DD couldn't possibly sing at church w/o a new dress (I think I've created a monster LOL.)
> Anyway, because of the time crunch I immediately washed my fabric, I was going to wait on the bandanas but one of the mickey ones slipped in.  When I got it out of the washing machine (delicate cycle, medium spin, cold water) it was really faded w/ strange white lines... thankfully I had a color catcher in the load, so the rest wasn't ruined.  I'll take the mickey ones back on Monday; hopefully the rest are ok and it was just one bad die lot or something, but I wanted to give ya'll a head's up.


 Yikes......I don;t think I washed mine first??  Or did I???  Hmmm....yikes...isn't there something you put in cold water to set the color.  A lady at the fabric store told me once and now I can not remember???



minnie2 said:


> I still need to go catch up but I wanted to share the outfit I made for Kyle to go to the race track with Pa when we go to Atlanta.
> He is pretending to be a race car driver here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won here!
> ﻿﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique on a moving 6 yr old boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not clue what he is doing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you who wanted more on my messy backyard here is another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok off to check what I missed!


 Look at Kyle!!!  What a great outfit for him, looks like he loves it.  I wanna see the matching set for "Pa"....LOL



minnie2 said:


> Perfect sense!  How wide did you make it?  I made a Euro ruffle kind of for  a tink patchwork I did but your looks so much better!


 I just make mine as wide as my ruler is...I am not home right now or I would look, I think it is maybe just over an inch???  LOL....I just use the ruler and fold it over and then know exactly where I need to cut it...hahahaha....anything that makes it easier....HAHAHAHAHA



3huskymom said:


> Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


Aww the dress turned out darling!!



LauraP0409 said:


> My name is Laura. I am new, but a long time lurker of the disboards, we are talking way back when before part number 1 of disboutiques were split into many different parts. I have been amazed at all of the outfits you all make.
> 
> I still consider myself a beginer sewer, I have pretty much taught myself and get frustrated alot when reading the patterns. But somehow I manage to get through it and make it work.
> 
> I have been to Disney World many times in my life, but with my parents it was always a short day trip, sometimes we didn't even stay for the fireworks . I took my family (my DH and 2 DD's) to DW for the first time in 2007, and they all loved it. We wanted to go back last year, but my Grandfather wasn't doing well, so we put it off until this year.
> 
> We will be going with my cousin-in-law/ Bff Shannon (Hudsonsinaf). I am super excited. we have been working on matching outfits and I have been having a blast but it is hard to find the time sometimes. We are going in Nov.
> 
> I am on the disboards daily. It is an addiction of mine . Hopefully I will be able to share what I have made soon. Thanks for giving me inspiration!!!


I am so glad you decided to come out of "lurk" mode...LOL....and yeah on the upcoming trip to WDW.  I can't wait to see pictures of the things you make.



tngal said:


> Wow! Looking at all these makes me wish I could sew!!! I've looked for places around where I live for sewing classes/lessons but I am in such a rural place that there is none  You all do a great job!!
> 
> Lisa


Welcome!!!  I have never taken a sewing class, I have learned a lot from all the sweet people right here on the board and of course, by trial and error.  Do you have a sewing machine?  I think the EASIEST pattern ever is CarlaC's Easy Fit pants pattern.....seriously easy!!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Okay, I finally have some outfits to post b/c I finally uploaded them from my camera.  I wish I could individually quote each outfit on here to compliment you all, but I'm having a hard time just getting this typed out b/c my toddler wants to hold both of my hands!   

Anyway, I love all the stripworks, simply sweets, appliques, etc.  I can't believe how fast some of you spit out an outfit.  My favorites are the princess dresses some of you have designed yourselves (Cinderella, Aurora).  I love the t-shirt dresses too!  I can't believe some of you think you aren't talented!  

Anyway, here are my photos:

This is just a simple skirt.  Yes, I did need the directions/pattern.  I was too scared to figure it out myself.  This is very good for a beginner.  Very easy.  









I had to make one for my toddler too b/c she kept stealing big sis' skirt!  









This is a Cinderella tutu made on a ribbon.  It's kind of getting twisted around now, so I may take it apart and put it on elastic instead and add accents of the Cinderella ribbon around it and then a bow of the ribbon in front still.





I'll post some more in a minute.  I don't know the rules about how many pics can go in a post.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I forgot to say I love all the alines and the animal prints and the t-shirt with lady and the tramp and the handkerchief dress... I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but love, love, love it!

Here is the first dress I have made.  It is a reversible aline.  I conquered buttonholes!  I love the one step buttonholer! My tabs weren't perfect, nor were my seams, but pretty good for a first try.








I love the buttons, but I don't love sewing them on.




Here's the reverse with daisy buttons:





I made it a size up, but I would make it in her size next time.  It's a bit big.  I also made it long.  I was thinking of making it with room to grow.  I would also make it knee length next time.  Oh, well, live and learn.  She likes it, and that's what counts.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Anyone for ideas on the prince costume for DS?



What about some longer dark red shorts (easyfits), a white bowling shirt with yellow "thick strips" at the shoulders, and the words "Prince Charming" either at the left pocket area or on the back?


----------



## karebear1

Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???

I need everyone's help...... please?? 

For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  ) 

Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?

Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??


----------



## sohappy

karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



We went for lunch last May and it was NOT worth it.  I ended up getting a sandwich for lunch!!! for 2 TS credits.  That being said, I had major domos  pie a few years ago and it was pretty good.

We won't go back for lunch though.  It is just too expensive for what you get- you don't get a lot of options either- appetizer is some sampler for the table.  It wasn't even enough for everyone to try everything and there weren't that many things.  We had some sort of chocolate cream cheese thing (yummy) for dessert- but we didn't have any options, they just brought it.

We are trying breakfast on our next trip- mostly because we get the deluxe plan so that we can do character breakfasts.

I think that maybe in the CRICUT QUEEN stopped by, they would surely improve the selection.  You should grace them with your presence- just not for lunch.

PS- I will be requesting her highness' help with autograph books for the boys.  I have a cricut, just no creativity on what to do.  Any ideas?


----------



## emcreative

karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



We went in July '07 (our familymoon!) for dinner.  I will say it was the best Prime Rib I've ever had in my life, and I LOVE Prime Rib.  I don't remember the kids' meals being anything exceptional, and all The Husband remembers is "I had chicken? But my soup was good!" so that wasn't a life changer, but I swear to goodness I've DREAMT of that Prime Rib.  I have gone to places since that are SUPPOSED to have "the best prime rib" and it's not even close to what I had at CRT.

A lot of it for us was sentimental, of course.  Hannah was 7 and in complete awe of Cinderella.  I didn't think we'd get her to stop talking to her long enough to get a family picture taken!!  It was wonderful to have an arrived time to be there, no wait, and a "private audience" with a princess.  No one but our family was there with her.  We still have the official pics and personal pic displayed in our home.  I'm not sure if "just adults" would enjoy that as much, BUT it is wonderful to have someone hand you a picture of the experience in a neat little folio frame before you even finish your meal.

The dinner show was the Fairy Godmother and the mice...again it was something a bit more special for us because the FG picked my Hubby as the person she flirts with as she sings, so the kids got a huge kick out of her coming up and rubbing the top of his head (he has a buzz cut), winking at him, etc.

Our service was excellent, I was told by a CM elsewhere in the park that to be a server at CRT was the "primo" server job in MK, everyone wanted it and only the best got it, don't know if that is/ever was true, but they all seemed to be older and doing superbly.  Again, probably our best waiter ever.  Just enough checking on us, and really made us FEEL like "royalty."

There were many tables of "just adults" there, honeymooners, anniversaries, etc.  One thing that made it neat was that we were there later in the evening so we saw the fireworks through the windows of the castle.  (Of course it was our first visit and our only day in the park so we missed the parade and full show, so we're going early this time!) But if you have more than one day or have seen them before, try to get a table by the window and be amazed by the unique experience.  If I remember correctly the "tables for two" were right in front of the windows.

I will say for us, it was our "MUST DO AGAIN!"  I know not everyone has as good an experience, and most seem to go for breakfast, so I don't know anything about that experience/show.  We don't "feel" the price because we're doing Deluxe Dining and don't usually eat 3 meals a day in that heat, so cost nor the two dining credits wasn't as much of an issue for us.

Please keep in mind though that we have very limited experience with the "better" Disney dining.  That trip the only other table service meal I remember us getting was Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## karebear1

sohappy said:


> We went for lunch last May and it was NOT worth it.  I ended up getting a sandwich for lunch!!! for 2 TS credits.  That being said, I had major domos  pie a few years ago and it was pretty good.
> 
> We won't go back for lunch though.  It is just too expensive for what you get- you don't get a lot of options either- appetizer is some sampler for the table.  It wasn't even enough for everyone to try everything and there weren't that many things.  We had some sort of chocolate cream cheese thing (yummy) for dessert- but we didn't have any options, they just brought it.
> 
> We are trying breakfast on our next trip- mostly because we get the deluxe plan so that we can do character breakfasts.
> 
> I think that maybe in the CRICUT QUEEN stopped by, they would surely improve the selection.  You should grace them with your presence- just not for lunch.
> 
> PS- I will be requesting her highness' help with autograph books for the boys.  I have a cricut, just no creativity on what to do.  Any ideas?



Thanks for your input about CRT.  We're gonna be on the DDP for the first 3 days of our trip, taht's why I was htinking about doing CRT, but before I decide, i really wnated to hear people opinions.  i'm thinking breakfast or dinner.....

Autograph books?? You know I love to do this stuff........ SURE! I'll help!  What cartridges do you have and when are you going????


----------



## karebear1

*emcreative.....*  I think prime rib is probably my most favorite meal there is. A table by a window at fireworks time...... AWESOME  idea!  Hmmmmm.......... you've got me thinking (and dreaminfg of prime rib heaven!) now!

Anyone else with experiences they want to share?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, I finally have some outfits to post b/c I finally uploaded them from my camera.  I wish I could individually quote each outfit on here to compliment you all, but I'm having a hard time just getting this typed out b/c my toddler wants to hold both of my hands!
> 
> Anyway, I love all the stripworks, simply sweets, appliques, etc.  I can't believe how fast some of you spit out an outfit.  My favorites are the princess dresses some of you have designed yourselves (Cinderella, Aurora).  I love the t-shirt dresses too!  I can't believe some of you think you aren't talented!
> 
> Anyway, here are my photos:
> 
> This is just a simple skirt.  Yes, I did need the directions/pattern.  I was too scared to figure it out myself.  This is very good for a beginner.  Very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make one for my toddler too b/c she kept stealing big sis' skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cinderella tutu made on a ribbon.  It's kind of getting twisted around now, so I may take it apart and put it on elastic instead and add accents of the Cinderella ribbon around it and then a bow of the ribbon in front still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more in a minute.  I don't know the rules about how many pics can go in a post.




Those are both so cute...but the cinderella tutu I love it!!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



We just got back from our disney vacation and we ate at CRT on Wed. We had a fantastic experience and would absolutely do it again. the girls were in awe of Cinderella and the other princesses (we saw Belle, Jasmine, Snow White and Sleeping Beauty). The service was excellent and the meal was great. (we had breakfast) this was our frist ever trip to Disney World and I had read plenty of bad reviews of CRT but we truly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jajone

Just a fly by post of a couple outfits for our summer trip. This first one is for the stepsister meal. Anyone have ideas how to make that big bow thing?

http://
	

http://
	


This is my version of the Test Track outfit. I upsized the flouncy skirt. These skirts are quick and easy and DD9 loves them.

http://
	


http://


----------



## aksunshine

I hate it when I get all behind! UGH!



karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??


Yes, we love CRT, but for breakfast. It's a tradition and must-do each trip (says DH, of all people!). Although we always get the DP, we always pay OOP for this meal. It is worth it to go, but not for 2 TS. The cost is better to pay OOP, at least for breakfast.


TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, I finally have some outfits to post b/c I finally uploaded them from my camera.  I wish I could individually quote each outfit on here to compliment you all, but I'm having a hard time just getting this typed out b/c my toddler wants to hold both of my hands!
> 
> Anyway, I love all the stripworks, simply sweets, appliques, etc.  I can't believe how fast some of you spit out an outfit.  My favorites are the princess dresses some of you have designed yourselves (Cinderella, Aurora).  I love the t-shirt dresses too!  I can't believe some of you think you aren't talented!
> 
> Anyway, here are my photos:
> 
> This is just a simple skirt.  Yes, I did need the directions/pattern.  I was too scared to figure it out myself.  This is very good for a beginner.  Very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make one for my toddler too b/c she kept stealing big sis' skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cinderella tutu made on a ribbon.  It's kind of getting twisted around now, so I may take it apart and put it on elastic instead and add accents of the Cinderella ribbon around it and then a bow of the ribbon in front still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more in a minute.  I don't know the rules about how many pics can go in a post.




Very cute! Congrats on learning to do buttonholes, I just learned that recently myself!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



I'm no help because it's been 5 years since I've been there.  But, I wanted to tell you that Tessa enjoyed her meal.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I'm no help because it's been 5 years since I've been there.  But, I wanted to tell you that Tessa enjoyed her meal.



Awwwwwwwwwww...... is that little Tessa in that picture? What a cutie patootie!! For a minut there, I was thinking it was Sawyer!  You sure can tell that they're brother ans suister can't you?

Hey Heather..... is tessa's name really Tessa, or is Tessa short for something else?


----------



## coolbeans

Oh wise and wonderful dis-sewers!! I would like to ask a sewing question if I may
I bought a Wendy (Peter Pan) costume that I love , but the sleeves are elastic trim and it's tight!!! Any advice for loosening the elastic??

Thanks!!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww...... is that little Tessa in that picture? What a cutie patootie!! For a minut there, I was thinking it was Sawyer!  You sure can tell that they're brother ans suister can't you?
> 
> Hey Heather..... is tessa's name really Tessa, or is Tessa short for something else?



Well...sometimes we call her TessaMessa.  But, her full name is Tessa! I wanted to name her after Teresa, but not exactly the same name.  When I heard that Tessa is a short form of Teresa, I fell in love with it!  I had her name picked out when I was in high school! 

Did you really think I'd dress Sawyer up as Snow White and take him to CRP?


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue - I thought that was Sawyer at first too!! lol - I was wondering about the outfit - is it Snow White???

We just got back from seeing UP!! Now I really wish I had a machine to embroider Heathers designs on them!! I LOVED Dug, Carl, Kevin and of course Russell!!! I did cry several times during the movie...I have to admit!!!

THis is on my area craigslist today - any thoughts? 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ele/1193562552.html


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


> HeatherSue - I thought that was Sawyer at first too!! lol - I was wondering about the outfit - is it Snow White???
> 
> We just got back from seeing UP!! Now I really wish I had a machine to embroider Heathers designs on them!! I LOVED Dug, Carl, Kevin and of course Russell!!! I did cry several times during the movie...I have to admit!!!
> 
> THis is on my area craigslist today - any thoughts?
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ele/1193562552.html



I just did a search for that machine, and then clicked on "completed items" on ebay and there are 3 that have sold for $400, $420, and $685.  The $685 one came with a large hoop. So, it sounds like it's a pretty average price on that machine.  You might want to check the other ones on ebay to see if they came with more or less than the one you're looking at.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

I'd like to make the Belle Ellysse Pinafore Dress as a summery simple dress for my neices for their bday's coming up really soon!! It only goes up to a size 6, and Im wondering how you would go up to a size 7 for Elizabeth. In the pattern it shows an increase to go from a 5 to a 6 - do you think I could just add on the same amount for a size 7????? 

THANKS@@


----------



## emcreative

karebear1, here's some I just dug up of our trip:

Hannah in full "Cindy-Wonder"






The "Mystery Soup". Unfortunately DH stuck his spoon in it before I snapped a picture, lol! (Looking at the current menu I think it is not available anymore, because it doesn't look like 'corn and crab soup')






And I had to get special permission to post this one, FG flirting with The Husband:






Of course that Halloween, when all the daughters wore their Disney Princess dresses, they demanded I be..THE FAIRYGODMOTHER so *I* could flirt with Daddy (Hannah of course had to be Cindy, complete with her OWN wig)!







(the white hair is a wig, and I will pretend all the fluffiness is in the costume but we all know better...  )


----------



## emcreative

Wendy I'm glad I'm not the only one who cried.  I can't even blame it on hormones or anything!

Oh and I have NOT forgotten about sending you that article...right now it's TOO BIG TO EMAIL so I have to reduce it small enough to send yet big enough to read, and then it will be on its way!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Wendy I'm glad I'm not the only one who cried.  I can't even blame it on hormones or anything!
> 
> Oh and I have NOT forgotten about sending you that article...right now it's TOO BIG TO EMAIL so I have to reduce it small enough to send yet big enough to read, and then it will be on its way!



thanks so much - Im looking forward to getting it!!

I totally understand your Grape Soda cap Avatar now!!!!!!!!!

Something really cute happend at work on Friday, and I really  just put it together after seeing up. A little 8 year old boy with autism came in for his OT session. Taped across the front of his shirt was a paper sash with circles drawn all over it! He told me it was his badges - after every exercise we did with the Interactive Metronome program he would draw another bage on his paper sash when we were done he cutely said to me - "say congradulations to me and give me a hug" - ring any bells???? Lets just say he had seen UP before he came in!!!! What a cutiepie!!


----------



## 3huskymom

billwendy said:


> HeatherSue - I thought that was Sawyer at first too!! lol - I was wondering about the outfit - is it Snow White???
> 
> We just got back from seeing UP!! Now I really wish I had a machine to embroider Heathers designs on them!! I LOVED Dug, Carl, Kevin and of course Russell!!! I did cry several times during the movie...I have to admit!!!
> 
> THis is on my area craigslist today - any thoughts?
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ele/1193562552.html



I just saw that yesterday when I was browsing craigslist for machines. I think I'm set on getting the singer 150 though.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'd like to make the Belle Ellysse Pinafore Dress as a summery simple dress for my neices for their bday's coming up really soon!! It only goes up to a size 6, and Im wondering how you would go up to a size 7 for Elizabeth. In the pattern it shows an increase to go from a 5 to a 6 - do you think I could just add on the same amount for a size 7?????
> 
> THANKS@@



I am sure you could just add the same amount to make it larger.  

I just wanted to add... I did not love this pattern.  Have you already bought and read it?  It could just be me, but I thought the directions were very vague and it was hard to read.  Maybe I am just spoiled by the best E-book patterns by you know who   Anyway- I have never completed the top I was making because I didn't like how it was coming together.  Maybe I should just try it again   Anyway- if you are expecting it to be as easy to follow as Carla's it is not.  I think even in the pictures she used different fabrics at different places so it was hard to figure out what piece you are using.  Again, it could just be me.


----------



## billwendy

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am sure you could just add the same amount to make it larger.
> 
> I just wanted to add... I did not love this pattern.  Have you already bought and read it?  It could just be me, but I thought the directions were very vague and it was hard to read.  Maybe I am just spoiled by the best E-book patterns by you know who   Anyway- I have never completed the top I was making because I didn't like how it was coming together.  Maybe I should just try it again   Anyway- if you are expecting it to be as easy to follow as Carla's it is not.  I think even in the pictures she used different fabrics at different places so it was hard to figure out what piece you are using.  Again, it could just be me.



Lacy - thank you so much for your input. I do have it - I have to say the first time I used it I was a bit AHHHHHH!!!!!! So I tried to envision it put together the Carla Way!!! I even used the "chef's hat" method of making the closure in the back. I too felt the directions were sparse and difficult to understand!! I also didnt like that there werent really measurements of chest size, where things will fall etc.....whats up with that!!!

We are spoiled by our Carla!!! I cant wait for the grown up tunic pattern - I might get brave enough to buy it if it comes in my Pooh fluffy size!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?


----------



## paysensmom

LOOK!! What I just finished!







What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


----------



## squirrel

Hopefully this posts!  This is the front.







And this is the back






I made two of these one for each niece.  I just finished them.  Now to post some of the other things I have made, now that I know how to post them.


----------



## aksunshine

paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


It is so cute! Buttons aren't actually that bad, but I'm scared of ruffler feet! LOL!


squirrel said:


> Hopefully this posts!  This is the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these one for each niece.  I just finished them.  Now to post some of the other things I have made, now that I know how to post them.



Very cute. I'm going to have to get my hands on that pattern!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



I think it's cute!    I just made my first dress with buttons.  I was scared, but it wasn't too hard.  Does your machine have a one step buttonholer?  I just practiced many, many times on scrap fabric until I was confident enough to put them on the real thing.  Fray check on the buttonhole before you slit it makes a big difference too, especially with the final result.  I think CarlaC has a free buttonhole making guide with nice tips like that and pining by the top of the buttonhole before you slit it.  Good luck!  Edit to add:  don't forget to reset each time you make a new buttonhole, or it won't make the buttonhole the right way.

How hard is it to do the ruffle on the bottom of your dress?


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

aksunshine said:


> It is so cute! Buttons aren't actually that bad, but I'm scared of ruffler feet! LOL!
> 
> 
> Very cute. I'm going to have to get my hands on that pattern!



(Squirrel,) I love the dresses with a back like this!  How hard is it to do?


----------



## squirrel

It's not that hard.  I used a Butterick pattern and actually did the dress in two pieces instead of one.  I picked up the material at a second hand store so it was quite cheap (it was in smaller pieces - that's why I modified the pattern).  I think I paid more for the two patterns on sale (the girls are in different sizes) than I did for the fabric, bias tape, buttons and thread.


You guys down in the States get way more selection than we have.  I might just have to make a trip down to see what Disney prints I can find.  Wal-Mart seems to be the only place I can find it up here and they don't carry much.


----------



## squirrel

Here is one of my favorite patterns.  It is very fast and easy.






This is the material my niece picked.  She wanted to look like Lilo.  She calls it her Lilo dress.


----------



## emcreative

Thought I'd post this just in case anyone could use it.  Not sure if I'll feel like touching hotfix for a long time after I finish the stuff for the kids, but if I do I may put this on a shirt for me!  "Ellie" would have been much more my kind of "princess" when I was a little girl!


----------



## mirandag819

We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



OMG I AM SO IN LOVE WITH THAT OUTFIT!  I WANT IT IN FLUFFY MOMMY SIZE (and YES I mean to SHOUT!).  


And of course your DD is a darling, too!


----------



## aksunshine

emcreative said:


> Thought I'd post this just in case anyone could use it.  Not sure if I'll feel like touching hotfix for a long time after I finish the stuff for the kids, but if I do I may put this on a shirt for me!  "Ellie" would have been much more my kind of "princess" when I was a little girl!


Too cute! You should make yourself one!


mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



OMGoodness! That is darling!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Love the up outfit.  Just adorable!  I am hoping to take the kids to see the movie next weekend when hubby is back home.


----------



## paysensmom

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I think it's cute!    I just made my first dress with buttons.  I was scared, but it wasn't too hard.  Does your machine have a one step buttonholer?  I just practiced many, many times on scrap fabric until I was confident enough to put them on the real thing.  Fray check on the buttonhole before you slit it makes a big difference too, especially with the final result.  I think CarlaC has a free buttonhole making guide with nice tips like that and pining by the top of the buttonhole before you slit it.  Good luck!  Edit to add:  don't forget to reset each time you make a new buttonhole, or it won't make the buttonhole the right way.
> 
> How hard is it to do the ruffle on the bottom of your dress?



I think the ruffle was pretty easy. I don't have a ruffle foot or anything. I just do the gathering stitches and pull it tight all the way around and try to get it even. Then I just sewed it on!


----------



## 3huskymom

paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



It turned out really cute! I like the pink for a contrasting color. Your daughter looks like she loves it!


----------



## mirandag819

Sorry I think I fixed the sideways pictures now, and in case you couldn't see Heather's great applique designs, here is a closer picture without the model


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Thought I'd post this just in case anyone could use it.  Not sure if I'll feel like touching hotfix for a long time after I finish the stuff for the kids, but if I do I may put this on a shirt for me!  "Ellie" would have been much more my kind of "princess" when I was a little girl!



That is sooooo cute! I liked childhood Ellie. I like your new avatar too, I thought that part of the movie was so sweet.


----------



## billwendy

paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



Its adorable - I like the length - makes me think of it as more princessy!!



aksunshine said:


> DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?



GO FOR IT!! Get a dose of Disney!!!



mirandag819 said:


>



I cant tell you how much I love this!! I'd love to have the characters stitched on a shirt for me. DH and I just had a chat, and its a no go on the embroidery machine... so no up shirt for me - boo hoo!!!


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



Well, the last time we went was right before they changed it two credits. Dallas was a bit older then Tessa I am thinking, his hair was WAY longer!  Anyways, we went for dinner and none of were overly impressed. We thought it was overpriced then (and we were on free dining) BUT having said all that I would possibly do it if I were you. I love prime rib but know I got steak. Lin got prime rib. Dallas was not quite 3 so he ate off our plates. But it is the castle. I am sure I'll go again some day just not any time soon. I sometimes think it would be fun to try for breakfast before the park opened. And I don't really care for breakfast just thinking how can you mess it up.



billwendy said:


> HeatherSue - I thought that was Sawyer at first too!! lol - I was wondering about the outfit - is it Snow White???
> 
> We just got back from seeing UP!! Now I really wish I had a machine to embroider Heathers designs on them!! I LOVED Dug, Carl, Kevin and of course Russell!!! I did cry several times during the movie...I have to admit!!!
> 
> THis is on my area craigslist today - any thoughts?
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ele/1193562552.html



Will it take a 5x7 hoop? I would not get one that doesn't handle the 5x7. 



aksunshine said:


> DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?



I love going to downtown disney for just the day or just to stop by. It is fun and a little disney yet relaxing. Go for it! Have a safe trip!

Love the UP outfit!


----------



## twob4him

paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


It came out great! I love that fabric!!



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Awwww this is just the cutest outfit!!! I love the appliques...did you get them from Heather??? I love the strip colors too! Your dd is adorable and I hope you all had a great time! We are going next weekend! 


*******************************************************

OK I finished the second pillowcase dress today. However my 5 yr old wasn't too happy to have to model it! I added some shirring to the top along with the elastic so it was a bit more fitted. Well..... my dd said its too "scratchy" now. I got them cami's to wear underneath the next time! 






















and you all already saw this one last night....










OK my next project is to work on Minnie Tee's for 7 people!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> I still need to go catch up but I wanted to share the outfit I made for Kyle to go to the race track with Pa when we go to Atlanta.
> He is pretending to be a race car driver here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok off to check what I missed!


Kyle just cracks me up!!! He is too cute!!! I love the outfit! 



LauraP0409 said:


> My name is Laura. I am new, but a long time lurker of the disboards, we are talking way back when before part number 1 of disboutiques were split into many different parts. I have been amazed at all of the outfits you all make.
> 
> I still consider myself a beginer sewer, I have pretty much taught myself and get frustrated alot when reading the patterns. But somehow I manage to get through it and make it work.
> 
> I have been to Disney World many times in my life, but with my parents it was always a short day trip, sometimes we didn't even stay for the fireworks . I took my family (my DH and 2 DD's) to DW for the first time in 2007, and they all loved it. We wanted to go back last year, but my Grandfather wasn't doing well, so we put it off until this year.
> 
> We will be going with my cousin-in-law/ Bff Shannon (Hudsonsinaf). I am super excited. we have been working on matching outfits and I have been having a blast but it is hard to find the time sometimes. We are going in Nov.
> 
> I am on the disboards daily. It is an addiction of mine . Hopefully I will be able to share what I have made soon. Thanks for giving me inspiration!!!




SOOOO..... what you are saying is that you read right on through our big call for all lurkers to come out of hiding waaaaay back when and DIDN'T do it???? tsk tsk tsk... 

I'm glad you finally said hello! 




TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> This is just a simple skirt.  Yes, I did need the directions/pattern.  I was too scared to figure it out myself.  This is very good for a beginner.  Very easy.


Very cute!!!  Isn't it fun when they love what you make like that! 



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I forgot to say I love all the alines and the animal prints and the t-shirt with lady and the tramp and the handkerchief dress... I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but love, love, love it!
> 
> Here is the first dress I have made.  It is a reversible aline.  I conquered buttonholes!  I love the one step buttonholer! My tabs weren't perfect, nor were my seams, but pretty good for a first try.


I love the fabric on this! 



karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



I really wasn't crazy about it myself, but like Heather said, it's been quite awhile since we've been! I didn't care for the food, service or character interaction, well except for Belle, she was WONDERFUL!!! I will have to find my pictures, because we got some really cute shots of her and Corey! I was rather miffed partly because they had promised us one table for all 14 of us,(they said it was something to do with the special promotion they were doing that year, I don't recall what it was) but then when we got there they told us they didn't have any tables that big. So, they split us up and we weren't very close to each other.  I don't have a real desire to go there again.



Jajone said:


> Just a fly by post of a couple outfits for our summer trip. This first one is for the stepsister meal. Anyone have ideas how to make that big bow thing?
> 
> 
> This is my version of the Test Track outfit. I upsized the flouncy skirt. These skirts are quick and easy and DD9 loves them.
> 
> http://


I love these, especially the Test Track outfit!!! How great is that! 




aksunshine said:


> DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?


GO!!! It will be fun! 



paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



I think it's really cute. Don't be afraid of the buttonholes! I think it's a little long, but it still looks very cute and I wouldn't worry about it. Good job! 


squirrel said:


> Hopefully this posts!  This is the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's very cute! I have that pattern, but I've never used it. 


squirrel said:


> Here is one of my favorite patterns.  It is very fast and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the material my niece picked.  She wanted to look like Lilo.  She calls it her Lilo dress.


Aww, I like that!!! Very cute Lilo dress! 



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



Oh that is sooooo cute!!!! I love it!!The stripwork reminds me of a bunch of colorful balloons!  I am so esited to see Heather's designs on an outfit too!!!!! Those look fabulous!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> DH and I just had a chat, and its a no go on the embroidery machine... so no up shirt for me - boo hoo!!!



"Cheat" like me and do Hotfix!  I will totally do the pattern for you if you tell me what you want.  Us grownups shouldn't miss out on all the fun!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> I cant tell you how much I love this!! I'd love to have the characters stitched on a shirt for me. DH and I just had a chat, and its a no go on the embroidery machine... so no up shirt for me - boo hoo!!!



I am sending you a PM. We can play let's make a deal!


----------



## tngal

emcreative said:


> Are you anywhere near a Joann's or Hobby Lobby?
> 
> I'm about 30mins from a Joann's (an hour to HL) so I'm taking my first "intro" class there...if we can get enough students to actally make the class go.
> 
> Hmm, I'm in Nowhereville too, why haven't I seen you around?
> (We don't even have a stoplight).



I am nowhere near a Joann's and around 45 minutes from a Hobby Lobby. The road there is very narrow and winding  I know what you mean about Nowhereville,lol. We don't have a red light either and its 30 minutes or so to the nearest Walmart. Oh well, I don't mind it ..much better than a big city lol. Where are you located? 

Lisa


----------



## emcreative

tngal said:


> I am nowhere near a Joann's and around 45 minutes from a Hobby Lobby. The road there is very narrow and winding  I know what you mean about Nowhereville,lol. We don't have a red light either and its 30 minutes or so to the nearest Walmart. Oh well, I don't mind it ..much better than a big city lol. Where are you located?
> 
> Lisa



We're in Jackson County, MI, in one of the small townships.  Each graduation class is lucky to have about 110 students (and that's because another township sends their kids to our district!)


----------



## tngal

emcreative said:


> We're in Jackson County, MI, in one of the small townships.  Each graduation class is lucky to have about 110 students (and that's because another township sends their kids to our district!)




LMAO....My twin neices just graduated from HS and there was 50 in their class...when I graduated around 16 yrs ago, I had 41 in my class. The elem. school my daughter goes to has around 300-350 total, grades Pre-k through 
6th. 



Lisa


----------



## adoptionmomma4

billwendy said:


> Lacy - thank you so much for your input. I do have it - I have to say the first time I used it I was a bit AHHHHHH!!!!!! So I tried to envision it put together the Carla Way!!! I even used the "chef's hat" method of making the closure in the back. I too felt the directions were sparse and difficult to understand!! I also didnt like that there werent really measurements of chest size, where things will fall etc.....whats up with that!!!
> 
> We are spoiled by our Carla!!! I cant wait for the grown up tunic pattern - I might get brave enough to buy it if it comes in my Pooh fluffy size!!!!



I am so glad it was not just me  I have bought other ebooks and they have been fine.  Though none have been as easy to follow as Carla's.  With hers even if I don't understand what she is saying, I can easily figure it out with the pictures.  

I also want the Tunic when it comes out in adult sizes.  I hope there is a plus size version.  I need it myself .  I am working on it though.  I just ordered the 30 day shred and started low carbing.  Of course the fact that I have homemade bread and cinnamon rolls baking for a friend right now is not helping.

Good luck with the Pinafore top.  I can not wait to see it.  I think Crystal has made it for Jenna, so she may be more help than I am.  I am a quitter!  



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



I love this.  It is beautiful!  your DD is a doll.  I have not seen the previews for the movie yet, but this outfit and all the talk about it make me want to let the kids skip school (we homeschool) tomorrow and go see it.  I am sure the kids will not object.  However, now I will have a hard time just dressing them in regular old gymboree and gap!  



aksunshine said:


> DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?



Leanne and I made a 2.5 hour round trip for lunch at Rainforest Cafe and shopping at DTD.  It was totally worth it.  Did it make me wish we were on a Disney vacation?  YES!!!  But, it was still fun.  It just made me realize we needed to go back sooner.  That is why we are going in September.

Well, better get back to my research.  I am making homemade cleaners tonight.  I hope they work


----------



## bellaloveboutique

Hi Ladies,
Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am in desperate need of some of the Friends Around the world fabric from Joanns.  My Joanns doesn't have it. and I really need some.  I am hoping maybe one of you lovely ladies has extra that they can spare.  I need at least a yard preferably more, but a yard will do.  I can pay with paypal today!!!  Just let me know the cost and shipping prices to Oklahoma city.

Thank you soo much!
Kellie


----------



## Adi12982

aksunshine said:


> DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?



I say stop - DH and I do that all the time, since we have to do stuff in the area sometimes but can't afford to do Disney all the time.  Sometimes we'll eat at the Poly and watch Wishes from the beach - that is great 



tngal said:


> LMAO....My twin neices just graduated from HS and there was 50 in their class...when I graduated around 16 yrs ago, I had 41 in my class. The elem. school my daughter goes to has around 300-350 total, grades Pre-k through
> 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa



WOAH - there were about 1000 in my graduating class, and it was an all magnet school - not one of the overcrowded high schools, lol!


----------



## tricia

Jajone said:


> Just a fly by post of a couple outfits for our summer trip. This first one is for the stepsister meal. Anyone have ideas how to make that big bow thing?
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> This is my version of the Test Track outfit. I upsized the flouncy skirt. These skirts are quick and easy and DD9 loves them.
> 
> http://



Very nice.  I love that flouncy skirt and wish it came in an adult size.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm no help because it's been 5 years since I've been there.  But, I wanted to tell you that Tessa enjoyed her meal.


 
Awww, is she ever cute there.



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


>



Very cute strawberry shortcake skirts.



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


>



Very nice.  Love that material.




paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



Looks very good.  Don't be afraid of buttons.  They are not as bad as they seem.



squirrel said:


> I made two of these one for each niece.  I just finished them.  Now to post some of the other things I have made, now that I know how to post them.



I really like the back of this pattern.  Good job.



squirrel said:


> Here is one of my favorite patterns.  It is very fast and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the material my niece picked.  She wanted to look like Lilo.  She calls it her Lilo dress.



Looks good too.  She did a good job picking material.




mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



Awesome outfit.  Heathers patterns are just gorgeous.  



twob4him said:


> It came out great! I love that fabric!!
> 
> 
> Awwww this is just the cutest outfit!!! I love the appliques...did you get them from Heather??? I love the strip colors too! Your dd is adorable and I hope you all had a great time! We are going next weekend!
> 
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> OK I finished the second pillowcase dress today. However my 5 yr old wasn't too happy to have to model it! I added some shirring to the top along with the elastic so it was a bit more fitted. Well..... my dd said its too "scratchy" now. I got them cami's to wear underneath the next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you all already saw this one last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK my next project is to work on Minnie Tee's for 7 people!



This one looks great too.  Awesome fabric.  Hope the Camis solve your scratchy problem.


----------



## bclydia

squirrel said:


> You guys down in the States get way more selection than we have.  I might just have to make a trip down to see what Disney prints I can find.  Wal-Mart seems to be the only place I can find it up here and they don't carry much.



Hiya neighbour!
The JoAnn's in Bellingham has only a few disney fabrics.  They have a few more fleece and flannel too.  Still, that's better than Walmart here.  Sometimes the B'ham Walmart has some good fabrics too.  One of these days, I'll get adventurous and go down to the JoAnn's at Southcentre, Seattle.  It's one of the big ones and the one time I went, I was in awe!
I order online from a number of stores and I have a PO box in Sumas that I ship to so that helps with the selection and shipping costs.  
 If you find any good places, let me know please!!



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



Oh my! That's too cute!  I'm looking forward to seeing  it but it's going to have to be without special customs!  That outfit does make it tempting though!


----------



## bclydia

squirrel said:


> Here is one of my favorite patterns.  It is very fast and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the material my niece picked.  She wanted to look like Lilo.  She calls it her Lilo dress.


I like this! Hmm, which pattern is it?  It does look like it would be quick and I like quick!



emcreative said:


> Thought I'd post this just in case anyone could use it.  Not sure if I'll feel like touching hotfix for a long time after I finish the stuff for the kids, but if I do I may put this on a shirt for me!  "Ellie" would have been much more my kind of "princess" when I was a little girl!


Cute!  You're really cranking out the hot fix designs.  I may need to check this stuff out!



twob4him said:


> OK I finished the second pillowcase dress today. However my 5 yr old wasn't too happy to have to model it! I added some shirring to the top along with the elastic so it was a bit more fitted. Well..... my dd said its too "scratchy" now. I got them cami's to wear underneath the next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you all already saw this one last night....


These are great! And your girls are adorable!! I've been meaning to tell you that!  Just too cute!



paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!


I like this.  I really like the pinks with the yellow.  It was a good call!



squirrel said:


> Hopefully this posts!  This is the front.


Pretty!! I love girls in matching dresses!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

aksunshine said:


> DD and I are making a last minute, unexpected drive to FL to visit my mom, dad, and brother who just graduated  from airborne infantry training in Ft. Benning and my be going to the Mid East in a couple of weeks. His assignment was reordered, much to everyone's disappointment and dismay! We are leaving tomorrow (after a quick stop at Hobby Lobby for Nikki!  ). Tuesday, a bit out of our way, but on our way through, I was thinking of stopping at DTD! Would I just get depressed B/C it isn't enough, or will I regret it if I don't stop?



THANKS Alicia, but if it is too much trouble with leaving, it is ok (i will understand)  Good luck to your brother!  Last year DH and DB were over at the same time and it was so hard having DB there because he is still a baby to me.  I was way more worried about him then I ever thought possible.  I am here if you ever need to talk.



paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



I love how it turned out!



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):


----------



## revrob

bellaloveboutique said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am in desperate need of some of the Friends Around the world fabric from Joanns.  My Joanns doesn't have it. and I really need some.  I am hoping maybe one of you lovely ladies has extra that they can spare.  I need at least a yard preferably more, but a yard will do.  I can pay with paypal today!!!  Just let me know the cost and shipping prices to Oklahoma city.
> 
> Thank you soo much!
> Kellie



I hate to break it to you, but that fabric is VERY  hard to find.  It is possible that someone here has it, but I know that there are many that have looked for this fabric for a very long time and have had difficulty finding it.  You may want to check ebay or etsy.  Sometimes it will pop up there.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

bellaloveboutique said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am in desperate need of some of the Friends Around the world fabric from Joanns.  My Joanns doesn't have it. and I really need some.  I am hoping maybe one of you lovely ladies has extra that they can spare.  I need at least a yard preferably more, but a yard will do.  I can pay with paypal today!!!  Just let me know the cost and shipping prices to Oklahoma city.
> 
> Thank you soo much!
> Kellie



Hi neighbor!  I'm in Norman.


Well, I realized after a couple of weeks, I guess, that I wasn't getting updates from this thread.  Then, duh, I realized there was probably a new one.  Well, I bought a couple 99 cent patterns, and I pulled down the sewing machine.  Of course, I start working for our summer program tomorrow (so much for having summers off when you work for the schools!), but I hope to have something to show off in a week or so.


----------



## NaeNae

bellaloveboutique said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am in desperate need of some of the Friends Around the world fabric from Joanns.  My Joanns doesn't have it. and I really need some.  I am hoping maybe one of you lovely ladies has extra that they can spare.  I need at least a yard preferably more, but a yard will do.  I can pay with paypal today!!!  Just let me know the cost and shipping prices to Oklahoma city.
> 
> Thank you soo much!
> Kellie





TotalSnowWhite said:


> Hi neighbor!  I'm in Norman.
> 
> 
> Well, I realized after a couple of weeks, I guess, that I wasn't getting updates from this thread.  Then, duh, I realized there was probably a new one.  Well, I bought a couple 99 cent patterns, and I pulled down the sewing machine.  Of course, I start working for our summer program tomorrow (so much for having summers off when you work for the schools!), but I hope to have something to show off in a week or so.



Hi neighbors!
I'm in Moore.


----------



## LauraP0409

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Forgive me it is going to take me a while to learn how to post and quote and what not, but I love everything posted today. 

I am very excited, I got another outfit almost finished for my dd7. I just have to take it in, add a zipper and hem. I am having alot of problems with the sizing for her. She is a 7-8 in length, but seriously she is about a 4 in width. So I am having to take all of her outfits in alot. It gets confusing. But I am trying to figure it out. 

Hopefully soon I will get enough posts so I can share what I have done. We have plans for alot, clothes, pjs, and ponchos and capes to go over their ball gowns. We have about 6 months to go so hopefully we can get it all done. Well thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long


Awww!!! She is beautiful. I am so happy for you. Now you can be in the dis Hannah mommy club!  Get plenty of rest, and don't overwork yourself. 



mirandag819 said:


> AHHHHHH! I have lost my bobbin case, I just went to load my bobbin and the case just isn't there..... I have searched everywhere. I need to do a lot of sewing this weekend.... I know I can order one online, but is there anywhere that I could go pick up a bobbin case? It is a Kenmore machine if that matters.


I am guessing you found some since you posted that new adorable outfit, but you can usually buy the generic kind from Hancocks. Just look in your manual to see what size you need. My machine is a pain.. I have to use the brother ones, or it will not sew. I am not friendly with the brother dealer either... Hey that is a good excuse to buy a new machine. 



HeatherSue said:


>


OOOOOOhhhh! I love the new designs. I want to make an Up outfit, so I will probably get them soon. Hubby will deal with it. He knows I can make them on my own. It just takes so much time though.. and I'd feel oh so wrong for copying your ideas. That is why I don't sell on etsy. I know I'd be heartbroken when someone steals my ideas. 





emcreative said:


> *GO SEE THE MOVIE "UP!"​*


Hate to disappoint you, but Hannah is going see the movie with her Ma Mere and Pa Pere.  I will miss out, and spend time alone with hubby. 



MouseTriper said:


> Anyway this is what I came up with.  The back is shirred but once again I screwed up my measurements (I really AM good with math so I don't know what the problem is..hahaahaha) so I had to cut a lot of extra shirred material off...LOL...HOWEVER, it fits much better than the pink Minnie so all is well.  Thanks Jessica (Haganfam5) for encouraging me about the shirring.
> 
> So anyways I think the top is pretty good but I am not so fond of the skirt but my DD loves it so all is good!!!  I ran out of the orange material I was using and instead of going to get more I changed it up....shouldn't have done that. Hahahaha.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> Here is my little Scooby Doo girl......


So cute.. I love that top.
Now tell me.. what is the difference in *euro ruffles *and regular ruffles?? Are you talking about the rouching??
Am I missing out on something? Please do tell.. lol



Haganfam5 said:


>


Beautiful!



Jenjulia said:


> So cute! Can I ask if you had problems with the elastic in your bobbin when you were trying to sew? I want to learn how to shir and I read the last Disboutiquer's thread where people were commenting it was difficult with a drop in bobbin.



But seriously.. I thought i got it to work, and I still can't do it. I'm really mad that I can't use my new patterns that call for all of this shirring. I've spent days trying. I think I give up now. People keep telling me the same thing. Obviously I am shirring impaired. We should start a support group.




WelovMickey! said:


> *oops*


Love your hairbow!





jessica52877 said:


> OH and I think I mentioned this the other day how odd DH is , BUT DH asked me if the shop we were going to will trade machines, as in just get me a new one! WHY is he always so nice like that. I am not interested in getting a new one but he is not the typical husband.


Omgosh.. Go big!!! Car machine all the way... lol






twob4him said:


>


I love Lady! Beautiful shirt. Is it for an adult? 





livndisney said:


> Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Shu Shu's baba passed away.






revrob said:


> IT'S CERTIFIABLE!  I'VE LOST MY MIND!
> 
> 
> BABYLOCK ELLEGANTE!


YAY!!! Is your hoop envy gone now?? I need a cure for mine.. 
I'm so excited for you! I hope your dealership will be nice to you even though you bought it elsewhere?? The brother dealership here is so mean to me because I bought my machine for about a thousand dollars cheaper online than what he'd sell it to me. That is why I plan on buying from a dealer next time.. No way I'd buy from him though. Babylock, Bernina or Viking for me! 




aimeeg said:


> Does anyone have an Adjustable Bias Binder foot for their machine? I bought one today. I am excited to use it but am not totally sure how.


Haven't used one. Let me know if it works. I've thought about getting one.



Reese'smom said:


> Well, I finally finished my DD's dress. The first thing I've made completely by myself (I made shorts, but my mom helped me). It didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I think it may be too big in the chest? I dunno. give me suggestions.


Awww! She is so cute! Your dress looks great. Hannah is small across her chest like that. I have to fold the pattern differently to make it fit her there. I usually only have that problem with A Lines and dresses with a big bodice. Yours doesn't look that big though. It bothers me when the middle poofs out on Hannah's dresses.



emcreative said:


> Aww Shannon!


THat is hilarious. My Evolve is definitely by baby. I wish I could wrap it up in a blankie and cuddle it... 


minnie2 said:


> I still need to go catch up but I wanted to share the outfit I made for Kyle to go to the race track with Pa when we go to Atlanta.
> He is pretending to be a race car driver here


That is really cute. I love the applique on it. Very creative.


emcreative said:


>


That is so precious. How fun! I can't wait until Hannah actually gets dressing up matchy matchy for Halloween.



paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


That is really precious. Use some stabilizer underneath where you will put the butthole. Draw a guide with a water soluable pen. That is what helps me. 




mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):


 That is adorable!! I plan on making something using lots of colors like that. Love the fabric you used. The designs are perfect. Your little girl looks pleased too. I love her hair. 



twob4him said:


>


Beautiful fabrics. I must not buy it... *shakes head*



bellaloveboutique said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am in desperate need of some of the Friends Around the world fabric from Joanns.  My Joanns doesn't have it. and I really need some.  I am hoping maybe one of you lovely ladies has extra that they can spare.  I need at least a yard preferably more, but a yard will do.  I can pay with paypal today!!!  Just let me know the cost and shipping prices to Oklahoma city.
> 
> Thank you soo much!
> Kellie


I found some on etsy a few days ago. If you check very often you might find some. This is one of my favorite fabrics. I know that isn't much help. :/


*DISBOUTIQUER DESIGN IDEAS???
Shannon and I are going to Martha Pullen Market in TX in a couple of weeks. I am soooo excited! Shannon and I are going to make a shirt with disboutiquers on it to wear one day. I'm going to make the design and we will each stitch it out.
Any ideas on what would look cute?? If I can't think of anything I guess I can just copy one of the button ideas. 
I'll probably put the design up on my website for download after the design is finished. I guess we can put a green mickey head on there somewhere too. 
Should I ask in the creative design thread?? I really don't know what to ask for though. It can't be something seriously complicated or it will be too dense of a design.

*


----------



## *Toadstool*

LauraP0409 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. Forgive me it is going to take me a while to learn how to post and quote and what not, but I love everything posted today.
> 
> I am very excited, I got another outfit almost finished for my dd7. I just have to take it in, add a zipper and hem. I am having alot of problems with the sizing for her. She is a 7-8 in length, but seriously she is about a 4 in width. So I am having to take all of her outfits in alot. It gets confusing. But I am trying to figure it out.
> 
> Hopefully soon I will get enough posts so I can share what I have done. We have plans for alot, clothes, pjs, and ponchos and capes to go over their ball gowns. We have about 6 months to go so hopefully we can get it all done. Well thanks again for the warm welcome.


Welcome!
You can post a count down to get enough posts if you like. We love pictures


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> \
> Any ideas on what would look cute?? If I can't think of anything I guess I can just copy one of the button ideas.
> I'll probably put the design up on my website for download after the design is finished. I guess we can put a green mickey head on there somewhere too.
> Should I ask in the creative design thread?? I really don't know what to ask for though. It can't be something seriously complicated or it will be too dense of a design.
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]



What do you have in mind?


----------



## billwendy

Jessica - I PM'd ya back!! Ready to play!!

Lacy -  you should have seen me just taping the pattern together - lol - but I have made just 1 before but it was the smallest size, so easy....





Any Math Wizaards out there? I need HELP!!! If someone were to make the sweetpeatotes wristlet (21 1/4" long x 9" wide with the strap needing 12 1/2" x 2"_ how much fabric would it take to make...
10?
20?
30?
40?
50 of them???
I know it sounds crazy, but as some of you know my stepfather is a missionary to missionaries and he and my mom are going to Brazil at the end of summer. My mom and sister in law are going to have seminars for the women. Well, my mom is going to host a special "women's tea" for the ladies (to make them feel special) and she'd like to give them each a wristlet. She thinks it would be between 30-50 women!!! But, how can I say no to my Momma!!! She is such a giving person!!! Sooooo, she is going to stop at that fabric warehouse for me in SC -  hopefully to find a bargain - but, how much fabric should she pick up!! Do you think I can make that many by mid August?? or am I just NUTS


----------



## bellaloveboutique

revrob said:


> I hate to break it to you, but that fabric is VERY  hard to find.  It is possible that someone here has it, but I know that there are many that have looked for this fabric for a very long time and have had difficulty finding it.  You may want to check ebay or etsy.  Sometimes it will pop up there.



Thanks!  Yes, I have quickly come to realize this...   I have checked both and haven't found any yet, but hopefully some will pop up somewhere... ahhhh... Why is it when we need things the most they are always OUT... 

Thanks!


----------



## squirrel

The pattern is McCall's.

Here is a short set that I made with the same pattern.  I also made a dress with the same fabric, but changed the bias tape to white as I didn't like the blue.


----------



## bellaloveboutique

NaeNae said:


> Hi neighbors!
> I'm in Moore.






TotalSnowWhite said:


> Hi neighbor!  I'm in Norman.
> 
> 
> Well, I realized after a couple of weeks, I guess, that I wasn't getting updates from this thread.  Then, duh, I realized there was probably a new one.  Well, I bought a couple 99 cent patterns, and I pulled down the sewing machine.  Of course, I start working for our summer program tomorrow (so much for having summers off when you work for the schools!), but I hope to have something to show off in a week or so.



How cool!!  What a small world huh?


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> What do you have in mind?


I really have no idea. I wanted to do something with Disboutiquers on it, and some kind of disney image.. possibly our names. I can do the lettering in my software. I just don't know what to use for the image yet.


----------



## jeniamt

MouseTriper said:


> I finally finished this outfit.  I am SO excited, I just love the way it turned out~!!!  I really, really like it...please tell me it is not just me?  Hahaha.
> 
> It is far from perfect so no close up pics...hahaha.  I did this WITHOUT really any pattern...whoooowhooo!!!  However, that is probably why it is a tad big as you can see from the back, but I love it anyway...hahaha.  (Any suggestions on how to fix that "easily" would be greatly appreciated).
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind all the pictures....lol...?? I couldn't decide which ones to share with you guys.  Hahahaha!!!



I LOVE this!  So super cute!!!



abc123mom said:


> I agree with some of the other ladies.  I would go with all yellow princess if you have enough, which by the way is really cute.  If you wanted to "break it up" a bit, maybe you could find a polka dot in the same shade of yellow, or another coordinating color from the princess fabric, for a ruffle at the bottom and the straps.  Just an idea.
> 
> eeyore3847 (Lori) posted something similar on the last thread (#13).  Page 220, post #3288.  I didn't want to repost one of Lori's pictures, but you she posted a Hanna Montana that is a print with some polka dots mixed in.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Wanted to second this.  I remember from my quilting days, the key to mixing fabrics without it looking too crazy is to make sure you change up the scale of the fabrics.  So if you have princess heads (like the yellow fabric) on one fabric you want to make sure the contrasting fabric (flowers, for example) are either tiny or huge.  Hope that makes sense.  One of the posters here that does it really well is 2cutekidz.  Check out her stuff and you will notice what I'm talking about.  I have a good friend who is an interior designer and she said the same rule applies to pulling fabrics to decorate a room.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.



Thanks for sharing, she is beautiful!


----------



## jeniamt

paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!




WOW!!!  I was so far behind, my previous post was sooooo not needed.  You did an amazing job combining the fabrics!  Beautiful job!!!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I really have no idea. I wanted to do something with Disboutiquers on it, and some kind of disney image.. possibly our names. I can do the lettering in my software. I just don't know what to use for the image yet.



Really simple would be the "Disboutiquers" in Walt Disney Font with the O the head of a Mickey Head Shape (so make it a bit larger than the other letters and add the ears"

More detailed and cute would be to again sew Disboutiquers in Disney font, but add a Cinderella mouse on each side so that it looks like THEY are stitching the words onto the shirt.

Just some ideas off the top of my head


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

NaeNae said:


> Hi neighbors!
> I'm in Moore.



Hi!!  I teach pre-k on Sundays at First United Methodist in Moore.


----------



## NaeNae

I think we've talked in the past.  That is the church my husband grew up in.  We came back to that church after military active duty and raised our kids there.  DD was married in that church, and I used to ring handbells there.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Really simple would be the "Disboutiquers" in Walt Disney Font with the O the head of a Mickey Head Shape (so make it a bit larger than the other letters and add the ears"
> 
> More detailed and cute would be to again sew Disboutiquers in Disney font, but add a Cinderella mouse on each side so that it looks like THEY are stitching the words onto the shirt.
> 
> Just some ideas off the top of my head


OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
Now I just need to find the perfect images.





I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



Do you need clip art or something for an embroidery machine?


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Do you need clip art or something for an embroidery machine?


No, I need the clipart to bring into my digitizing software. 
Wait.,.. or did you mean clipart of an embroidery machine? lol


----------



## jham

Okay, I think I survived my insanely busy crazy week I had been dreading.  Next week won't be quite so bad.  I can't wait to get back to sewing!  And maybe I can keep up with this thread a little better!  You have all been making some gorgeous stuff! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love it. It turned out really cute.
> As far as embroidery machines; I have a Singer Futura 150 . It is their basic model machine and it was $500. It comes with the most basic software. So I can purchase the embroidery and applique files but I can't digitize anything. The digitizing software is $200 more. I haven't bought it because I don't think I would have time to do the digitizing anyways. I buy all my files ready to go. The bad thing is that I do a lot of personalizing and whenever someone has a name that I don't already have then I have to ask a lady to create the file for me. The Machine comes with some fonts already on it but I am picky and I don't like them. I use Curlz font for girls/women and then I have a Disney Print with boys and Girls names too. I recently bought a bunch of names in script font so I have a more formal font for boys. I buy them from Pegasus Embroidery. She also has a Mickey Head applique.
> 
> The singer Futura also comes with two hoops 3x4 and 5x7
> There are other sites to buy the files from too. I have some from Nobbie Neez Kids and embroidery library, stitch on time has a lot of Disney designs.
> 
> With the Futura you use a USB cable to connect to your Windows computer. So if you have a Mac keep that in mind. The Futura software doesn't work with the Mac.


 
Wow thanks!  I just learned a lot about my Futura! 



karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous. It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again? Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??


 
You know Karen, you may be a queen but I am a princess and I have eaten at CRT every time I've gone to Disneyworld (okay, so I've only been 3 times).  I tried not to this last time, but I couldn't help it.  It was my birthday after all!  Oh and in my 2 Disneyworld TRs you can read about my last two experiences.  Both times we went for lunch, I got Majordomo's pie and loved it!  And had a great time.  The last time we had a reservation for our family of 6 and our friends had a reservation for 2.  When I checked in I asked them if we could in any way possibly be seated near each other and I was so surprised when they seated us not just near each other but together!  We have been fortunate to have had nothing but good experiences there and I think I would miss it if we didn't go.  I like to think I go there "for the girls" but it's really for me!   My boys love it too. 



emcreative said:


> karebear1, here's some I just dug up of our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that Halloween, when all the daughters wore their Disney Princess dresses, they demanded I be..THE FAIRYGODMOTHER so *I* could flirt with Daddy (Hannah of course had to be Cindy, complete with her OWN wig)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the white hair is a wig, and I will pretend all the fluffiness is in the costume but we all know better... )


 
Okay, I have totally wanted to be Fairy Godmother for Halloween for several years now!  Sigh. Someday I'll make that costume!  You look great!



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):


 
Thank you thank you for posting so many pictures!  I have been trying to figure out how to make Lily an UP outfit with Heather's designs.  I was planning on some easy fit capris but wasn't sure how many appliques to use or how it would look etc. etc.  Your outfit is adorable!  It helps me a lot seeing yours.  LOVE it!  What size hoop did you stitch those out with?  They are perfect!

ETA:  Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Well...sometimes we call her TessaMessa.  But, her full name is Tessa! I wanted to name her after Teresa, but not exactly the same name.  When I heard that Tessa is a short form of Teresa, I fell in love with it!  I had her name picked out when I was in high school!
> 
> Did you really think I'd dress Sawyer up as Snow White and take him to CRP?



Well now mom.... correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe I may have seen your boy in a dress or two in past threads??  



emcreative said:


> karebear1, here's some I just dug up of our trip:
> 
> Hannah in full "Cindy-Wonder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mystery Soup". Unfortunately DH stuck his spoon in it before I snapped a picture, lol! (Looking at the current menu I think it is not available anymore, because it doesn't look like 'corn and crab soup')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had to get special permission to post this one, FG flirting with The Husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that Halloween, when all the daughters wore their Disney Princess dresses, they demanded I be..THE FAIRYGODMOTHER so *I* could flirt with Daddy (Hannah of course had to be Cindy, complete with her OWN wig)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the white hair is a wig, and I will pretend all the fluffiness is in the costume but we all know better...  )



Thanks for thos epics- they are adorable., but I do ahve to say taht i really like that last one the best- soooooooo cute! Fluffiness...... too cute!



jessica52877 said:


> Well, the last time we went was right before they changed it two credits. Dallas was a bit older then Tessa I am thinking, his hair was WAY longer!  Anyways, we went for dinner and none of were overly impressed. We thought it was overpriced then (and we were on free dining) BUT having said all that I would possibly do it if I were you. I love prime rib but know I got steak. Lin got prime rib. Dallas was not quite 3 so he ate off our plates. But it is the castle. I am sure I'll go again some day just not any time soon. I sometimes think it would be fun to try for breakfast before the park opened. And I don't really care for breakfast just thinking how can you mess it up.



Is it a bad thing when people choose a restaurant based on how little they can mess up a meal?? 



teresajoy said:


> I really wasn't crazy about it myself, but like Heather said, it's been quite awhile since we've been! I didn't care for the food, service or character interaction, well except for Belle, she was WONDERFUL!!! I will have to find my pictures, because we got some really cute shots of her and Corey! I was rather miffed partly because they had promised us one table for all 14 of us,(they said it was something to do with the special promotion they were doing that year, I don't recall what it was) but then when we got there they told us they didn't have any tables that big. So, they split us up and we weren't very close to each other.  I don't have a real desire to go there again.



Teresa... I really do think you and Heather and I need to go on a trip with each other..... I'll teach you how to deal with the poopie-head CM's you encounter. they told you there was a table for your group and then didn't have one?? GOSH! You have the worst luck sometimes.


----------



## squirrel

Here is the first dress I made.  I also made another one for her younger sister.






Matching shorts 






I also made a handkerchief and some purses.  I want to add a Mickey head to the handkerchief but I'm scared to use the sewing machine.


----------



## bclydia

billwendy said:


> Jessica - I PM'd ya back!! Ready to play!!
> 
> Lacy -  you should have seen me just taping the pattern together - lol - but I have made just 1 before but it was the smallest size, so easy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Math Wizaards out there? I need HELP!!! If someone were to make the sweetpeatotes wristlet (21 1/4" long x 9" wide with the strap needing 12 1/2" x 2"_ how much fabric would it take to make...
> 10?
> 20?
> 30?
> 40?
> 50 of them???
> I know it sounds crazy, but as some of you know my stepfather is a missionary to missionaries and he and my mom are going to Brazil at the end of summer. My mom and sister in law are going to have seminars for the women. Well, my mom is going to host a special "women's tea" for the ladies (to make them feel special) and she'd like to give them each a wristlet. She thinks it would be between 30-50 women!!! But, how can I say no to my Momma!!! She is such a giving person!!! Sooooo, she is going to stop at that fabric warehouse for me in SC -  hopefully to find a bargain - but, how much fabric should she pick up!! Do you think I can make that many by mid August?? or am I just NUTS



Adorable dress!!! 

Okay, let me take a stab at the math...

Using a 45" w fabric...

One yard of fabric will give you 8 bits for the larger part
So, for 
10 = 1 1/4
20= 2 1/2 yds
30 = 3 3/4 yds
40 = 5 yds
50 = 6 1/4 yds

One yard of fabric will give you enough for 56 straps.

So, my calculations (at this late hour of night) say that you will need about 7 1/2 yds of fabric over all.

I'd pick up a little extra to allow for cutting variations.  If you cut it all at once with a rotary cutter, I think you could do it.
That's not to say that you're not nuts...


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm starting this 50 pages back...



NaeNae said:


> Here is my fabric stash.
> Bookcase



I'm JEALOUS!  Love it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls, and Tom,
> I think I last read page 38 so Im way behind. I just wanted to pop in and tell you I had my baby! I dont have photos post to webshots yet, so I cant post here. But I will in a few days.
> I had a c-section on Friday, she was born at 11:58am
> Hannah Nicole, 8lb 14oz and 20.5" long
> She was a full 2lbs larger than Megan was and Megan was a week late!
> Hannah was early and they think if we had waited for her to be born she would probably have gone late too and been in the 10lb range!
> She is very talkative and ticklish.
> Megan loves her.
> Dont know when Ill get back on, I rarely seem to get a chance to get here, I keep getting called away. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to contact me.
> Cant wait to see everyone's new creations!



Congrats on baby Hannah!



livndisney said:


> And just because......



Oh my goodness... goosebumps.



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back to catch up, but I just wanted to post about today's ultrasound. . .
> 
> Today's scan was great - baby is almost 1 lb. Measuring 19 weeks 4 days (so perfect). . and was moving up a storm - and even looked like the baby was waving at it.  The mom's went along and they were amazed, they didn't get to have ultrasounds when they were pg.
> 
> And the much awaited (We've seen the baby's private parts 5 times, we'll confirm again at the 3D ultrasounds, but we are pretty confident):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to have my own princess to sew for   Though all I care about is that the baby is healthy



Congrats!!  




HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post some of the designs I've been working on the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that line in the dog's nose after I test stitched it.



Wow!!  Amazing!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long



She is beautiful. Congrats again.



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Normally I do not ask for prayer request but I am today.
> 
> Im out of town, in Southern California, and not going to Disneyland (right now its ok.) My step dad had a major heart attack and is going in for heart surgery.  I don't have all the details just yet.  He has been having some heart problems for the past six months or so, but we didn't expect this. They did blood test too, and his liver isnt in the greatest condition either. He is a REALLY heavy drinker.
> 
> I will be down here for at least a week to help my mom. She was off work for two weeks because she herself was really sick a few weeks ago... ugh. She is still sick actually but had no choice but to go back to work. So I will be helping her hold down the fort and helpin with the animals.
> 
> Georgia is gonna be staying with my brother. I feel awful because its her last week of school she gets out on Thursday, Im gonna miss her party and everything. She was really really REALLY bummed out.  If i Have to stay longer I might have my brother fly down with her to me.
> 
> I can smell Disney in the air. She lives 30 minutes away.
> 
> If you can keep my step dad and mommy in your prayers and thoughts. thank you.



Prayers for you and your family.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I will pray that your new adoption worker works things out very quickly.  It is so frustrating, but it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your families loss.  They are in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your dress is adorable.  So is your DD
> 
> As for the ruffler foot.  Head over to YCMT and download the ruffler foot demo.  It is free!  I used to break a ton of needles trying to use mine.  Actually my friend and I used 6 needles in 2 machines in one day.  We printed out the ruffler download and ruffle problems are a thing of the past.
> 
> I am actually sewing this evening.  I am trying to keep my mind occupied.  We had to have both of our dogs put to sleep this morning.  We are all so sad, but the 3 older kids are having a REALLY hard time with it.



I'm sorry to hear about your dogs. *hugs*



emcreative said:


> Wendy I'm glad I'm not the only one who cried.  I can't even blame it on hormones or anything!
> 
> Oh and I have NOT forgotten about sending you that article...right now it's TOO BIG TO EMAIL so I have to reduce it small enough to send yet big enough to read, and then it will be on its way!



I love your Avatar!!  I smile every time I see it.



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



Oh my goodness... so adorable. My hubby even commented and said, "wow".



 I love reading your all your posts and seeing your creations. I need to remember to come back here a little more frequently because ya'll go fast!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone!
I have been reading your posts for a little bit now and I have become inspired...  I have done very little sewing but I have a machine and want to use it.  I also have my Mom's futura CE250 sitting here staring at me and I am afraid to touch it.  She bought it almost a year ago for us to figure out and I am just getting around to it now.

Any tips or thoughts on easy patterns that I could try?  I have a boy but want to make a little girl outfit so bad because the ones you guys show are absolutely darling.  I am sure I could find someone to give it to.

I am going to be lurking around and watching your fantastic creations, perhaps one day I will be able to share one of my own.

Thanks,


----------



## bclydia

Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading your posts for a little bit now and I have become inspired...  I have done very little sewing but I have a machine and want to use it.  I also have my Mom's futura CE250 sitting here staring at me and I am afraid to touch it.  She bought it almost a year ago for us to figure out and I am just getting around to it now.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts on easy patterns that I could try?  I have a boy but want to make a little girl outfit so bad because the ones you guys show are absolutely darling.  I am sure I could find someone to give it to.
> 
> I am going to be lurking around and watching your fantastic creations, perhaps one day I will be able to share one of my own.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi and welcome out of lurkdom!!
We all just love the patterns by CarlaC, the "scientific seamtress" that you can purchase online from youcanmakethis.com.
I think the easiest thing to start with is her easy-fit pants.  They whip up quickly and easily and can be made for either a boy or a girl.  I use the same pattern for shorts, capris and pants.   If you want a girly pattern, the simply sweet dress is great.  
I'm new to sewing clothes and never thought I could do it, but Carla's directions are great and include lots of photos to help along the way.  She posts here sometimes too.
The great thing about the patterns that you buy from that website is that you print them out on your home computer in whatever size you need at the time.  I also highly recommend the patchwork bucket hat and the bowling shirt.  I've made them all and if I can do them, anyone can!!
Just remember to post photos! We love to see photos of the stuff you make!
Welcome again!!!


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Really simple would be the "Disboutiquers" in Walt Disney Font with the O the head of a Mickey Head Shape (so make it a bit larger than the other letters and add the ears"
> 
> More detailed and cute would be to again sew Disboutiquers in Disney font, but add a Cinderella mouse on each side so that it looks like THEY are stitching the words onto the shirt.
> 
> Just some ideas off the top of my head



There are several really cute mice clip arts out there! I just love them and was going to do family shirts using them for the dismeet until we did matching ones. I think they would be perfect!


----------



## aksunshine

disneylovinfamily said:


> THANKS Alicia, but if it is too much trouble with leaving, it is ok (i will understand)  Good luck to your brother!  Last year DH and DB were over at the same time and it was so hard having DB there because he is still a baby to me.  I was way more worried about him then I ever thought possible.  I am here if you ever need to talk.


Thanks Nikki! It really is, literally, on my way! DB was supposed to get a month of leave then go to Italy for 3 years. Now he has to report to Ft Campbell next Friday. I think he's a bit disheartened. But he's always wanted to do this. Here he is with Isabelle after his Basic Graduation a month ago. That's Flat Daisy with them, she was a Girl Scout poject.






*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.




I like it! Very cute!


----------



## mirandag819

jham said:


> Thank you thank you for posting so many pictures!  I have been trying to figure out how to make Lily an UP outfit with Heather's designs.  I was planning on some easy fit capris but wasn't sure how many appliques to use or how it would look etc. etc.  Your outfit is adorable!  It helps me a lot seeing yours.  LOVE it!  What size hoop did you stitch those out with?  They are perfect!
> 
> ETA:  Your daughter is adorable!



Thanks! I love Heather's designs, and I wanted a way to use them all! I used a 5x7 hoop which worked out great, the word Up wrapped around the leg a little, so it may work better in the 4x4, but I don't think it looked bad wrapped around the leg a little.


----------



## minnie2

LauraP0409 said:


> My name is Laura. I am new, but a long time lurker of the disboards, we are talking way back when before part number 1 of disboutiques were split into many different parts. I have been amazed at all of the outfits you all make.
> 
> I still consider myself a beginer sewer, I have pretty much taught myself and get frustrated alot when reading the patterns. But somehow I manage to get through it and make it work.
> 
> I have been to Disney World many times in my life, but with my parents it was always a short day trip, sometimes we didn't even stay for the fireworks . I took my family (my DH and 2 DD's) to DW for the first time in 2007, and they all loved it. We wanted to go back last year, but my Grandfather wasn't doing well, so we put it off until this year.
> 
> We will be going with my cousin-in-law/ Bff Shannon (Hudsonsinaf). I am super excited. we have been working on matching outfits and I have been having a blast but it is hard to find the time sometimes. We are going in Nov.
> 
> I am on the disboards daily. It is an addiction of mine . Hopefully I will be able to share what I have made soon. Thanks for giving me inspiration!!!


Welcome!


TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, I finally have some outfits to post b/c I finally uploaded them from my camera.  I wish I could individually quote each outfit on here to compliment you all, but I'm having a hard time just getting this typed out b/c my toddler wants to hold both of my hands!
> 
> Anyway, I love all the stripworks, simply sweets, appliques, etc.  I can't believe how fast some of you spit out an outfit.  My favorites are the princess dresses some of you have designed yourselves (Cinderella, Aurora).  I love the t-shirt dresses too!  I can't believe some of you think you aren't talented!
> 
> Anyway, here are my photos:
> 
> This is just a simple skirt.  Yes, I did need the directions/pattern.  I was too scared to figure it out myself.  This is very good for a beginner.  Very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I had to make one for my toddler too b/c she kept stealing big sis' skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cinderella tutu made on a ribbon.  It's kind of getting twisted around now, so I may take it apart and put it on elastic instead and add accents of the Cinderella ribbon around it and then a bow of the ribbon in front still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more in a minute.  I don't know the rules about how many pics can go in a post.


Great job



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I forgot to say I love all the alines and the animal prints and the t-shirt with lady and the tramp and the handkerchief dress... I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but love, love, love it!
> 
> Here is the first dress I have made.  It is a reversible aline.  I conquered buttonholes!  I love the one step buttonholer! My tabs weren't perfect, nor were my seams, but pretty good for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the buttons, but I don't love sewing them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a size up, but I would make it in her size next time.  It's a bit big.  I also made it long.  I was thinking of making it with room to grow.  I would also make it knee length next time.  Oh, well, live and learn.  She likes it, and that's what counts.


very nice!


karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??


Last November my BFF and I took Nikki for a girls breakfast while the guys took the boys to Crystal Palaces.  We LOVED it!  The food was good.  They handled Nikki's Celiac's like a dream!
All trip Nik had been so good about not saying a word about wanting to stand in line and meet the princesses so we figured she didn't want to but when we got there she was awstruck!  She was hugging them but when SB came out she was so shy!  It was so cute!  They brought around septers for all the girls and when out server handed Nikki hers my BFF and I looked at her and then we asked if we can have one too!  So we got our own and it was a blast!  This yr when we go we are DEFIANTLY booking CRT and Nikki said she wants it for her bday breakfast!  I hope I can get in!  Kyle isn't thrilled about going but when we told him he will get a sward he was happy!  LOL  George just wanted to know about the food.  I think this coming yr Nikki and I will both wear our crowns!  Oh and the VIEW of MK is GREAT!  I will try to post pics if you would like?

When in Nov are you going again?  We will be there the 1st week?


Jajone said:


> Just a fly by post of a couple outfits for our summer trip. This first one is for the stepsister meal. Anyone have ideas how to make that big bow thing?
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version of the Test Track outfit. I upsized the flouncy skirt. These skirts are quick and easy and DD9 loves them.
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://


Great ideas!  Very creative!  

If you go to youcanmakethis .com you can download the sash pattern for fre!  Isn't Carla GREAT!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'd like to make the Belle Ellysse Pinafore Dress as a summery simple dress for my neices for their bday's coming up really soon!! It only goes up to a size 6, and Im wondering how you would go up to a size 7 for Elizabeth. In the pattern it shows an increase to go from a 5 to a 6 - do you think I could just add on the same amount for a size 7?????
> 
> THANKS@


I would think you could just add the difference in the size to the middle of the pattern.  



emcreative said:


> karebear1, here's some I just dug up of our trip:
> 
> Hannah in full "Cindy-Wonder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mystery Soup". Unfortunately DH stuck his spoon in it before I snapped a picture, lol! (Looking at the current menu I think it is not available anymore, because it doesn't look like 'corn and crab soup')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had to get special permission to post this one, FG flirting with The Husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that Halloween, when all the daughters wore their Disney Princess dresses, they demanded I be..THE FAIRYGODMOTHER so *I* could flirt with Daddy (Hannah of course had to be Cindy, complete with her OWN wig)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the white hair is a wig, and I will pretend all the fluffiness is in the costume but we all know better...


LOVE them what great shots!


billwendy said:


> Lacy - thank you so much for your input. I do have it - I have to say the first time I used it I was a bit AHHHHHH!!!!!! So I tried to envision it put together the Carla Way!!! I even used the "chef's hat" method of making the closure in the back. I too felt the directions were sparse and difficult to understand!! I also didnt like that there werent really measurements of chest size, where things will fall etc.....whats up with that!!!
> 
> We are spoiled by our Carla!!! I cant wait for the grown up tunic pattern - I might get brave enough to buy it if it comes in my Pooh fluffy size!!!!


I have taken to saying I need patterns carlasized



paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


 it looks great!


squirrel said:


> Hopefully this posts!  This is the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these one for each niece.  I just finished them.  Now to post some of the other things I have made, now that I know how to post them.


They are going to love them.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Any Math Wizaards out there? I need HELP!!! If someone were to make the sweetpeatotes wristlet (21 1/4" long x 9" wide with the strap needing 12 1/2" x 2"_ how much fabric would it take to make...
> 10?
> 20?
> 30?
> 40?
> 50 of them???
> I know it sounds crazy, but as some of you know my stepfather is a missionary to missionaries and he and my mom are going to Brazil at the end of summer. My mom and sister in law are going to have seminars for the women. Well, my mom is going to host a special "women's tea" for the ladies (to make them feel special) and she'd like to give them each a wristlet. She thinks it would be between 30-50 women!!! But, how can I say no to my Momma!!! She is such a giving person!!! Sooooo, she is going to stop at that fabric warehouse for me in SC -  hopefully to find a bargain - but, how much fabric should she pick up!! Do you think I can make that many by mid August?? or am I just NUTS




I think someone already did the math for you, but just wanted to ask - is someone going to help you with these?  I wouldn't mind stitching up a few to help - PM me if you could use some help!



bellaloveboutique said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I have quickly come to realize this...   I have checked both and haven't found any yet, but hopefully some will pop up somewhere... ahhhh... Why is it when we need things the most they are always OUT...
> 
> Thanks!



Murphy's Law!  Happens to me all the time! 



emcreative said:


> Really simple would be the "Disboutiquers" in Walt Disney Font with the O the head of a Mickey Head Shape (so make it a bit larger than the other letters and add the ears"
> 
> More detailed and cute would be to again sew Disboutiquers in Disney font, but add a Cinderella mouse on each side so that it looks like THEY are stitching the words onto the shirt.
> 
> Just some ideas off the top of my head



OOH!  I love this idea!



*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



OK -what is that fabric?  I LOVE IT!

I lost my quote of your other post - but - yes, my hoop envy is subsiding!  Though I don't have the machine in my hands yet.  I'm so psyched about the possibilities!  I'm not sure how my dealer is going to respond.  I got an email from them on Saturday with the class schedules.  It had a blurb in there saying "if you did not purchase your machine from us, please call to check availability and prices for user classes."  SO, they may be ok with it?  I'm definitely thinking I need to take an embroidery class at market now!


----------



## aimeeg

LauraP0409 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. Forgive me it is going to take me a while to learn how to post and quote and what not, but I love everything posted today.
> 
> I am very excited, I got another outfit almost finished for my dd7. I just have to take it in, add a zipper and hem. I am having alot of problems with the sizing for her. She is a 7-8 in length, but seriously she is about a 4 in width. So I am having to take all of her outfits in alot. It gets confusing. But I am trying to figure it out.
> 
> Hopefully soon I will get enough posts so I can share what I have done. We have plans for alot, clothes, pjs, and ponchos and capes to go over their ball gowns. We have about 6 months to go so hopefully we can get it all done. Well thanks again for the warm welcome.



My daughter is most likely really close in size to yours. She is 22.5 in the chest, waist and hips. She also was 47 inches tall as of last March. What I love about custom clothes is they really fit her. 

CarlaC's patterns on ycmt are great because they come in such a wide variety of sizes and styles. She includes lots of measurements so you can mix and match sizes. Also, her instructions are really thorough. 

Have fun sewing.


----------



## jeniamt

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the UP outfit!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Jessica - I PM'd ya back!! Ready to play!!
> 
> Lacy -  you should have seen me just taping the pattern together - lol - but I have made just 1 before but it was the smallest size, so easy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Cute dress.  I am not much help with the math, but sometimes before I cut a favourite fabric, I draw out a yard on a sheet of paper (to scale)  and then mark it up with cutting lines to see how to get the best use of it.  This way there are no regrets once I start cutting.



squirrel said:


> The pattern is McCall's.
> 
> Here is a short set that I made with the same pattern.  I also made a dress with the same fabric, but changed the bias tape to white as I didn't like the blue.



That is a nice little set.



squirrel said:


> Here is the first dress I made.  I also made another one for her younger sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a handkerchief and some purses.  I want to add a Mickey head to the handkerchief but I'm scared to use the sewing machine.



Nice stuff.



Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading your posts for a little bit now and I have become inspired...  I have done very little sewing but I have a machine and want to use it.  I also have my Mom's futura CE250 sitting here staring at me and I am afraid to touch it.  She bought it almost a year ago for us to figure out and I am just getting around to it now.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts on easy patterns that I could try?  I have a boy but want to make a little girl outfit so bad because the ones you guys show are absolutely darling.  I am sure I could find someone to give it to.
> 
> I am going to be lurking around and watching your fantastic creations, perhaps one day I will be able to share one of my own.
> 
> Thanks,



I had to do the same (make a couple of little girl outfits)  And, my boys are getting too big to appreciate customs anyway.  But I did make a cute outfit for a little boy this weekend.  Coming up in the next post.


----------



## minnie2

squirrel said:


> Here is one of my favorite patterns.  It is very fast and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the material my niece picked.  She wanted to look like Lilo.  She calls it her Lilo dress.


cute dress!



mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):


How Darling is that?!?!?!?!?
WOWO how fun to see Heather's stuff on an out fit and the outfit and your little girl is adorable!



twob4him said:


> It came out great! I love that fabric!!
> 
> 
> Awwww this is just the cutest outfit!!! I love the appliques...did you get them from Heather??? I love the strip colors too! Your dd is adorable and I hope you all had a great time! We are going next weekend!
> 
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> OK I finished the second pillowcase dress today. However my 5 yr old wasn't too happy to have to model it! I added some shirring to the top along with the elastic so it was a bit more fitted. Well..... my dd said its too "scratchy" now. I got them cami's to wear underneath the next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you all already saw this one last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK my next project is to work on Minnie Tee's for 7 people!


So cute!  Can I just say AGAIN i LOVE Jennifer's material!!!!!!



emcreative said:


> We're in Jackson County, MI, in one of the small townships.  Each graduation class is lucky to have about 110 students (and that's because another township sends their kids to our district!)


I think Jackson MI is where my SIL might be moving to.  She works for a company there and currently works out of her hosue in Bakersfield Ca but by the end of next yr will probably be moving there so if she does we will have to meet up!  For the life of me I can't remember the name of the company!  I know they make packaged mixes for cakes though.



LauraP0409 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. Forgive me it is going to take me a while to learn how to post and quote and what not, but I love everything posted today.
> 
> I am very excited, I got another outfit almost finished for my dd7. I just have to take it in, add a zipper and hem. I am having alot of problems with the sizing for her. She is a 7-8 in length, but seriously she is about a 4 in width. So I am having to take all of her outfits in alot. It gets confusing. But I am trying to figure it out.
> 
> Hopefully soon I will get enough posts so I can share what I have done. We have plans for alot, clothes, pjs, and ponchos and capes to go over their ball gowns. We have about 6 months to go so hopefully we can get it all done. Well thanks again for the warm welcome.


Welcome!


*Toadstool* said:


> *DISBOUTIQUER DESIGN IDEAS???
> Shannon and I are going to Martha Pullen Market in TX in a couple of weeks. I am soooo excited! Shannon and I are going to make a shirt with disboutiquers on it to wear one day. I'm going to make the design and we will each stitch it out.
> Any ideas on what would look cute?? If I can't think of anything I guess I can just copy one of the button ideas.
> I'll probably put the design up on my website for download after the design is finished. I guess we can put a green mickey head on there somewhere too.
> Should I ask in the creative design thread?? I really don't know what to ask for though. It can't be something seriously complicated or it will be too dense of a design.
> 
> *


You guys are going to have so much fun!  

What about just simply Disboutiquers in Disney font?



squirrel said:


> The pattern is McCall's.
> 
> Here is a short set that I made with the same pattern.  I also made a dress with the same fabric, but changed the bias tape to white as I didn't like the blue.


cute!


emcreative said:


> Really simple would be the "Disboutiquers" in Walt Disney Font with the O the head of a Mickey Head Shape (so make it a bit larger than the other letters and add the ears"
> 
> More detailed and cute would be to again sew Disboutiquers in Disney font, but add a Cinderella mouse on each side so that it looks like THEY are stitching the words onto the shirt.
> 
> Just some ideas off the top of my head


LOVE this idea!



Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading your posts for a little bit now and I have become inspired...  I have done very little sewing but I have a machine and want to use it.  I also have my Mom's futura CE250 sitting here staring at me and I am afraid to touch it.  She bought it almost a year ago for us to figure out and I am just getting around to it now.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts on easy patterns that I could try?  I have a boy but want to make a little girl outfit so bad because the ones you guys show are absolutely darling.  I am sure I could find someone to give it to.
> 
> I am going to be lurking around and watching your fantastic creations, perhaps one day I will be able to share one of my own.
> 
> Thanks,


Welcome!  try youcanmakethis.com.  I think the easy fit pants are a great starting point.  I used the pattern for the shorts I just made my son that I posted a few pages back.  You can do so much with it!


----------



## KARAJ

billwendy said:


> Jessica - I PM'd ya back!! Ready to play!!
> 
> Lacy -  you should have seen me just taping the pattern together - lol - but I have made just 1 before but it was the smallest size, so easy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Math Wizaards out there? I need HELP!!! If someone were to make the sweetpeatotes wristlet (21 1/4" long x 9" wide with the strap needing 12 1/2" x 2"_ how much fabric would it take to make...
> 10?
> 20?
> 30?
> 40?
> 50 of them???
> I know it sounds crazy, but as some of you know my stepfather is a missionary to missionaries and he and my mom are going to Brazil at the end of summer. My mom and sister in law are going to have seminars for the women. Well, my mom is going to host a special "women's tea" for the ladies (to make them feel special) and she'd like to give them each a wristlet. She thinks it would be between 30-50 women!!! But, how can I say no to my Momma!!! She is such a giving person!!! Sooooo, she is going to stop at that fabric warehouse for me in SC -  hopefully to find a bargain - but, how much fabric should she pick up!! Do you think I can make that many by mid August?? or am I just NUTS





What pattern is it that you used? YCMT.com commercial? I really like the neckline.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Wow I know a lot of us are inthe recital rush...anybody else feel like sleeping all day?!  Rehersal went until 11:30 pm Friday night...we got home a little after midnight.  Then we had soccer for the boys on Saturday morning and then recital Saturday night...we got home about 11:00pm that night.  I am so tired and so is poor Katie!  But...let me tell you...it was the best recital ever for her!  She did tap, jazz and she also twirls.  She never practices in front of me...I had no idea how good she was!  It was a very emotional recital.  They did a beautiful salute to the military.  They had 3 soldiers on stage while a soloist sang...I think it was "Come Home Soon" (It's a Shedaisy song...sorry...I'm an old school music person....Beatles and such...)  Many of the girls' dad's are in Iraq right now...not a dry eye in the place!  Ugh!  It was really beauiful!

So without further ado...too many pics of my kids!

Patrick at soccer.





Timmy at soccer.






Katie with her 7 year award from dance...7 years!!!!  Wow time flies!







Her portrait.






Her dance recital...twirling!  
(Well not actually in the picture...but she was about to!  )


----------



## tricia

Here is what I did over the weekend.  A set for the 3 yr old grandson of a co-worker.  He loves Thomas the tank Engine.

The whole ensemble:





The bucket hat:





T-Shirt (wasn't sure what to applique, so kinda went random)  Does it look OK?





Shorts:





And finally the bowling shirt:





I will try to post pics of him wearing the outfit once he comes to pick it up.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

billwendy said:


> Jessica - I PM'd ya back!! Ready to play!!
> 
> Lacy -  you should have seen me just taping the pattern together - lol - but I have made just 1 before but it was the smallest size, so easy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Math Wizaards out there? I need HELP!!! If someone were to make the sweetpeatotes wristlet (21 1/4" long x 9" wide with the strap needing 12 1/2" x 2"_ how much fabric would it take to make...
> 10?
> 20?
> 30?
> 40?
> 50 of them???
> I know it sounds crazy, but as some of you know my stepfather is a missionary to missionaries and he and my mom are going to Brazil at the end of summer. My mom and sister in law are going to have seminars for the women. Well, my mom is going to host a special "women's tea" for the ladies (to make them feel special) and she'd like to give them each a wristlet. She thinks it would be between 30-50 women!!! But, how can I say no to my Momma!!! She is such a giving person!!! Sooooo, she is going to stop at that fabric warehouse for me in SC -  hopefully to find a bargain - but, how much fabric should she pick up!! Do you think I can make that many by mid August?? or am I just NUTS



I love your dress.  It turned out super cute.  You make me want to dig out the one I started for Katie.  

I need to have a sewing day where I just devote the time to finishing projects I have started.  I hope I am not the only one who starts a project, gets it almost done and moves onto something else.  I think I get bored!

I think it is so sweet of you to make the wristlets for your mom's mission trip.  It will be such a special gift for her to be able to share.  



*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



Where did you find this fabric or what is the name?  It is so cute and would be great for our first trip to Epcot this fall.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

CRAAAAAPPPP!!!! My heart jsut stopped beating!  Look at my ticker!  10 days...Oh good grief....I am in a panic now!  Too much sewing to do!  I swore this wouldn't happen again!!!!!!


Okay...deep breath...I have too much to do!   AND My FIL will be here Wednesday or Thursday!  And Katie is running for SGA Secretary and I have to help with Field day and last day party!  CRRAAAAAPPPP!!!!

Why am I here?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## KARAJ

*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



I think I like that just as much as the FATW, now please just tell me the name and where you found it????


----------



## KARAJ

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nikki! It really is, literally, on my way! DB was supposed to get a month of leave then go to Italy for 3 years. Now he has to report to Ft Campbell next Friday. I think he's a bit disheartened. But he's always wanted to do this. Here he is with Isabelle after his Basic Graduation a month ago. That's Flat Daisy with them, she was a Girl Scout poject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! Very cute!



Your brother looks very handsome and your daughter is so sweet looking. My 3yo was sitting next to me and when she saw him she said "look one of daddies friends" so you know he must look like a soldier now. I wish him well and hope he enjoys his tour at Campbell.


----------



## jessica52877

Good Morning!

We have one big give up right now that needs the autograph books filled still. The ship date is SOON! June 9th! But thought someone might be able to help out! Doesn't have to be fancy! Just something with pages with a decorated cover is always appreciated! 

Here is a link to all the info:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68054&threadid=626816&page=1#4582506

Thanks!


----------



## 3huskymom

> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



Where did you find that fabric?


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.


'

OOOOOH!!!!! Where can I find this!!! Tell us!!!



karebear1 said:


> Well now mom.... correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe I may have seen your boy in a dress or two in past threads??
> Teresa... I really do think you and Heather and I need to go on a trip with each other..... I'll teach you how to deal with the poopie-head CM's you encounter. they told you there was a table for your group and then didn't have one?? GOSH! You have the worst luck sometimes.



But Heather didn't put him in that Tink outfit, Tessa did it! 

It would be fun to go to Disney with you! We discussed the seating arrangement with the CM for quite awhile, but there was just nothing they could/ would do about it. So, Heather and David's family sat at  table at the upper levels and my family and my parents sat on the lower level. I still need to find those pictures. I'll have to turn the other computer on and post them. 



squirrel said:


> Here is the first dress I made.  I also made another one for her younger sister.



This is so cute!!! I love the accesories!!! 



Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading your posts for a little bit now and I have become inspired...  I have done very little sewing but I have a machine and want to use it.  I also have my Mom's futura CE250 sitting here staring at me and I am afraid to touch it.  She bought it almost a year ago for us to figure out and I am just getting around to it now.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts on easy patterns that I could try?  I have a boy but want to make a little girl outfit so bad because the ones you guys show are absolutely darling.  I am sure I could find someone to give it to.
> 
> I am going to be lurking around and watching your fantastic creations, perhaps one day I will be able to share one of my own.
> 
> Thanks,



You need Carla's clothes patterns!!  The Easy Fit pants are geat, and the bowling shirt is very good too. I also love the raglan shirt pattern. They are all very easy. For girls outfits for a beginner, I would get the Simply Sweet and the Portrait Peasant top/dress. When you get a little more confident, buy the Precious Dress pattern!! 

And, the Futura is an embroidery machine, right? You need to check out Heathersue's embroidery designs on Etsy.



tricia said:


> Here is what I did over the weekend.  A set for the 3 yr old grandson of a co-worker.  He loves Thomas the tank Engine.
> 
> The whole ensemble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post pics of him wearing the outfit once he comes to pick it up.



That is seriously CUTE!!!!!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> CRAAAAAPPPP!!!! My heart jsut stopped beating!  Look at my ticker!  10 days...Oh good grief....I am in a panic now!  Too much sewing to do!  I swore this wouldn't happen again!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay...deep breath...I have too much to do!   AND My FIL will be here Wednesday or Thursday!  And Katie is running for SGA Secretary and I have to help with Field day and last day party!  CRRAAAAAPPPP!!!!
> 
> Why am I here?!?!?!?!?!?



Oh, I know the feeling of that panic!!!! Just take a deep breath, you WILL be ok!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

karebear1 said:


> Who here has eaten at Cindy's Royal palace???
> 
> I need everyone's help...... please??
> 
> For our next trip in November I'm thinking of MAYBE returning to the palace and eating there, but I've heard the food is not as good as it use to be ... and we all know the price is outrageous.  It's probably been 7 years since I ate there last.... (my loyal subjects are missing my presence  )
> 
> Did you enjoy your meal? Which meal did you go to and would you do it again? What did you have to eat? Is it really worth the money? i mean... we have no kids coming with us, but for the atmosphere, would you eat there again?  Is it worthy of the HRH, the Cricut Queen's  presence?
> 
> Ah heck! Just tell me what you thought of the place! Come on now...... we can say anything on this thread, SO LET IT ALL HANG OUT! YAY...... OR NAY TO CRT??



We've had dinner the last 3 trips and love it. Breakfast was a long time ago, and we really enjoyed it. 



paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!



Girls like the long dresses. I'd probably keep it that way unless your worried about her tripping. She just might shoot up on you too, and need the length. 
Very cute. I love the yellow fabric. I've never seen it. Did I miss a post about where you got it? 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> CRAAAAAPPPP!!!! My heart jsut stopped beating!  Look at my ticker!  10 days...Oh good grief....I am in a panic now!  Too much sewing to do!  I swore this wouldn't happen again!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay...deep breath...I have too much to do!   AND My FIL will be here Wednesday or Thursday!  And Katie is running for SGA Secretary and I have to help with Field day and last day party!  CRRAAAAAPPPP!!!!
> 
> Why am I here?!?!?!?!?!?



We go soon to! I'm a bit nervous about getting finished. I didn't have much to do, but I've alot I have to alter. She's really grown, even in the last 6 months.


----------



## Jennia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just popping in to FINALLY share some photos. I can promise you that I will share more and more as I feel more like myself. I can't wait to get back to sewing, but I'm guessing it will still be at least 2-3 more weeks before I feel comfortable sitting at my sewing machine.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by how smooth my recovery from the c-section is going- I thought it would be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's Hannah.....
> 8lb 14oz, 20.5" long
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Megan's first time meeting Hannah. She seems to really love Hannah, but is having some jelousy issues- like wanting Daddy to pick her up if he's carrying the car seat and she seems to be taking most of it out on my- telling Daddy (in front of me) that she loves him, not Mommy, not wanting to hold my hand when walking in parking lot- wants Daddy, not wanting to kiss me goodnight sometimes. etc. it's hard, but I know it's an adjustment for her and since Daddy is her companion and friend right now and Hannah is too little- it's easiest to take it out on me. You can see from the pic how she adores Hannah though...
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken a few minutes before we left the hospital on Monday.




She is so gorgeous and perfect, what a beauty! Sorry to hear that Megan is having a little bit of trouble adjusting, but I'm sure it will be over with soon, and it is obvious that she's already in love with her baby sister.


----------



## kc10family

I posted this on the tutu bow thread, but I want to go shopping today so I needed an opinion sooner than later. Thank you


question....
could one take a black slip (underskirt slip) and use it as the base for a petticoat tutu? 
Then sew on a few rows of tule to the middle and bottom?
Maybe add a thicker elastic band for the waist?

could that look like a an alright pettiskirt / tutu?

I am thinking of a fast easy way to make a pettiskirt for a pirate costume and this is what came to mind.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading your posts for a little bit now and I have become inspired...  I have done very little sewing but I have a machine and want to use it.  I also have my Mom's futura CE250 sitting here staring at me and I am afraid to touch it.  She bought it almost a year ago for us to figure out and I am just getting around to it now.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts on easy patterns that I could try?  I have a boy but want to make a little girl outfit so bad because the ones you guys show are absolutely darling.  I am sure I could find someone to give it to.
> 
> I am going to be lurking around and watching your fantastic creations, perhaps one day I will be able to share one of my own.
> 
> Thanks,


Don't be scared.  Get some scraps.  If you don't have any at the house go to JoAnn's and get some remnants *they are cheap* 

Practice sewing some things together.  Put some fabric in your hoop with a stabilizer behind it.  Pull it tight like a drum and then tighten the screw at the bottom.  Stitch out one of the designs that come with the machine.

Buy something from Pegasusus embroidery or NobbieNeez Kids download it, and then try it out.

The first time I did a machine applique Mickey Head it took me a few times to stitch it out correctly so practice on some scraps.

A machine applique Mickey Head usually stitches out pretty easily.  First thing it will sew an outline.  Lay your fabric over the outline; some seamstresses will use a spray adhesive to keep the fabric in place.  Then send the next part of the design to the sewing machine.  It will stitch another outline.  After that trim the fabric down.  THen send the next set of the design to the sewing machine and it will do the final sets of stitches.

Good Luck!  Have fun playing with that machine and if you make a mistake just throw it in the trash and try again!

Post pictures of what you make or if you have any questions!  Also my Futura really likes those nets around the thread or it will keep telling me the thread is broken when it isn't.  I like to use the Sulky 100% rayon thread for my embroidery.  With a matching polyester thread (*Guttterman) in the bobbin.


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone applique with a "regular" machine instead of an embroidery machine?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

*HELP!!!*

I am getting ready to make Alexis outfit for the big give..I also posted this on the other board.....and I am either going to make Carla's portrait peasant top or applique minnie mouse on a t-shirt...carla's pattern goes up to size 8, and the chest measurement is 27", but Alexis measurement is 29"...do you think it will work if I just add about 2 1/2 inches across the chest? 

I think I might be safer just getting a shirt... youth size 10-12...is that the same as size 10-12 from the girls' department (like in Target)? 

I hate for my outfit not to fit!

Thanks!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> Does anyone applique with a "regular" machine instead of an embroidery machine?



I do...I'm too cheap to get the embriodery machine...YET!!!! I would love one, but not yet...DH offered to get me one when I got my current machine...but I was just scared of going from my 1950's Singer to a embroidery machine...seemed like a big leap to me.  

But long answer to your short question...yes.


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> Does anyone applique with a "regular" machine instead of an embroidery machine?



I do not have an embroidery machine. I am still learning how to applique by hand. I have gone back and forth at least 1000 times over buying a new machine. My DH really would love to get one for me. I am just not ready to spend $4000 on the Viking I want. 

I have a tendency to jump head first on things. My first applique was the MD blue crab and my second was Sleeping Beauty. I think the key is practice. I am still practicing and still learning. I know some people are really divided on machine vs. hand. Some people love the perfection of machine stitching. Others prefer to have larger appliques. Also, hand designs tend to be a little more unique because they are not "mass produced." Jessica is a great person to talk to because she does both. LisaZoe is another AWESOME designer that does really large appliques. Her work is stunning!!! Really it is just trial/error and a lot of practice. 

Here are some of my favorite appliques-









































I will try and find some old appliques. It might take a little while though.


----------



## LauraP0409

Wow!!!! I love those appliques, I wish I could do them. I am going to start trying to do some, but I think I will have to start with a square, I don't know. Can you use a regular sewing machine for those, or do you need one that can do special stitches?  I saw Heather's Tutorial, and it looks like so much work, like it would take forever to do it.

I was hoping to do a few on my girls outfits for our trip, but not sure I will have the guts to try by then. 

I really like the Thomas set too. They look great.


----------



## aimeeg

Actually, I found them pretty quickly. 

Here was the Blue Crab. I can name 50 things I did wrong on this dress. It is a hot mess. The girls wore these for the MD Seafood Festival. I made a little under two years ago. 






Here is Sleeping Beauty. I would not be surprised if this outfit took me 40 hours to make! LOL To this day I still have not appliqued another Aurora!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



This is called Friends Around the World by Judith Rothermel  It is from Marcus Fabrics

This is a link to auction for it:

http://itemlistings.ebay.com/sdcsrp...iceMin.Value=85&xm&IMSfp=TL090529151005r27544

Hope this helps....as it would make a really cute Epcot outfit.


----------



## aimeeg

LauraP0409 said:


> Wow!!!! I love those appliques, I wish I could do them. I am going to start trying to do some, but I think I will have to start with a square, I don't know. Can you use a regular sewing machine for those, or do you need one that can do special stitches?  I saw Heather's Tutorial, and it looks like so much work, like it would take forever to do it.
> 
> I was hoping to do a few on my girls outfits for our trip, but not sure I will have the guts to try by then.
> 
> I really like the Thomas set too. They look great.



You do not need a special machine. I started with a $99 Singer form Target. I broke two so my DH encouraged me to get a good sewing machine. I bought a Viking Sapphire. It was the floor model so I got a pretty good deal on it. I sew everyday so I feel that it was a good purchase. 

Squares are great to start with. You could also try the Mickey Mouse silhouette head. He is pretty fun to do. You could do cute skirts with coordinating Mickey head tees. I learned how to sew because of this thread. There were many nice ladies who always helped me out when I got stuck.


----------



## tricia

LauraP0409 said:


> Wow!!!! I love those appliques, I wish I could do them. I am going to start trying to do some, but I think I will have to start with a square, I don't know. Can you use a regular sewing machine for those, or do you need one that can do special stitches?  I saw Heather's Tutorial, and it looks like so much work, like it would take forever to do it.
> 
> I was hoping to do a few on my girls outfits for our trip, but not sure I will have the guts to try by then.
> 
> I really like the Thomas set too. They look great.



It takes a little bit to get it all set up.  I am still fairly new to this too.  The appliqued squares on the Thomas set are the 2nd thing I have ever done.  The sewing can be done on a regular machine (that is all I have) and the sewing itself did not take very long (like 20 minutes)

I want to do some Mickey heads for our next trip for my boys, but curves scare me a bit, so that is why I have been doing only straight lines for now.  It is my practice.


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Does anyone applique with a "regular" machine instead of an embroidery machine?



Probably 90% of what I do is by hand. I prefer the *by hand* method. *By hand* means that I cut them out and piece them together and then sew but not using the embroidery unit if that makes sense. 

Sohappy also has a machine and I believe she prefers by hand also. I am not sure quite as much as I do. It gives you so much more freedom especially size wise. I have a mega hoop (which makes the largest design) but it just always isn't big enough.

Here are few examples to go along with Aimee's.






This one is on a 10-12 shirt so it would be a bit smaller if I used an embroidery machine.






This is the front of a size 5-6 vida. I could never come close to getting the machine to do a design that size.






And this one too. The cat is about 12 inches long. The biggest designs measure 6x10.






These ones again are on boys 10/12 and size 8's so would be smaller if I used a machine.






And these people would be much shorter. Dallas' probably would fit in the big hoop but not mine or Lin's. 

I also don't like babysitting the machine. It does the work for you but the moment I get up it ALWAYS messes up without fail! NOW after having said all that I do use it and like it for some designs or sometimes I am just not in the mood to mess with something small. Let me find some machine designs.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh! Here is another. These would be too wide and thus would be much shorter. I like to scale them size wise to whomever is wearing them. The broomsticks were mine and Lin's so I wanted them bigger.


----------



## KARAJ

I had a great weekend sewing session so I thought I would show some of them. Sorry for the pic quality, my good camera needs to be repaired, so all I am using right now is my Blackberry. I also got several easy fits cut for my son, Ares, just have to sew them up, so I may be able to post those in a couple of days.


This one is my little guy, Ares, wearing my first ever attempt at an applique, and a pair of easy fits. It Went pretty well but I wish it was bigger! He says he is being a "defender" so whatever that is apperantly that is what they stand like.






Another pair of easy fits and a Old Navy shirt that I added ribbon to.






I just liked the material of this peasant dress. I am a sucker for baby animals. It is a little long for my 1 year old, Kaylynn, but she can at least wear it all summer.






This is Anna's Animal Kingdom dress, I made an identical one for Kaylynn. It is a Simply Sweet, loved that pattern.






Anna's Tinkerbell Shirt I was not going to use the ruffle so that was added after I put it on her and saw her belly when she raised her arms. Kaylynn also has an identicle one of these they go with the Tink Skirt that Kaylynn has in the next picture, again both girls have that also.











and just because I loved this dress, and finally had both girls together....


----------



## jessica52877

These are done on the machine.






It is the only picture I have in photobucket but I didn't want to mess with all the little pieces on walle's arm and then also the word Wall E. This was right after the movie came out. Once I stare at something long enough I decide I can do it myself and later did another on brown by hand (of course it wasn't nearly as good).






And the cars one above  the machine did. The one below on Dallas I did by hand. It was probably the 4th outfit I ever did. I used to only do one per trip. It never occured to me to make one for each day. DUH!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I sent pm's to people about that fabric. It may be OOP. 
If someone wins the ebay auction please let us know to see what year it was made in. I don't think it says in the auction.



tricia said:


> Here is what I did over the weekend.  A set for the 3 yr old grandson of a co-worker.  He loves Thomas the tank Engine.
> 
> The whole ensemble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bucket hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Shirt (wasn't sure what to applique, so kinda went random)  Does it look OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the bowling shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post pics of him wearing the outfit once he comes to pick it up.


That is so adorable. I want a boy now so I can make a Thomas set.. 




aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nikki! It really is, literally, on my way! DB was supposed to get a month of leave then go to Italy for 3 years. Now he has to report to Ft Campbell next Friday. I think he's a bit disheartened. But he's always wanted to do this. Here he is with Isabelle after his Basic Graduation a month ago. That's Flat Daisy with them, she was a Girl Scout poject.


aww.. Such a sweet picture. Is it bad that I love that digital camo fabric? :-o



revrob said:


> I lost my quote of your other post - but - yes, my hoop envy is subsiding!  Though I don't have the machine in my hands yet.  I'm so psyched about the possibilities!  I'm not sure how my dealer is going to respond.  I got an email from them on Saturday with the class schedules.  It had a blurb in there saying "if you did not purchase your machine from us, please call to check availability and prices for user classes."  SO, they may be ok with it?  I'm definitely thinking I need to take an embroidery class at market now!


I'm up for that. I haven't taken any embroidery classes either. It would sound like the dealership would be okay with it. They just might charge you for anytype of classes. My dealer here pretty much harrasses me anytime I walk into his store. I've spent about 400 dollars there in Floriani thread and stabilizers. I think he has alot of nerve. I'm not going anymore. I don't like ordering stuff like that online because I usually need a certain color in a hurry, but now I've had enough of his meanness. He is one of those dealers that sells for above retail price. I think his business would do better if he had better prices. 



aimeeg said:


> I do not have an embroidery machine. I am still learning how to applique by hand. I have gone back and forth at least 1000 times over buying a new machine. My DH really would love to get one for me. I am just not ready to spend $4000 on the Viking I want.
> 
> I have a tendency to jump head first on things. My first applique was the MD blue crab and my second was Sleeping Beauty. I think the key is practice. I am still practicing and still learning. I know some people are really divided on machine vs. hand. Some people love the perfection of machine stitching. Others prefer to have larger appliques. Also, hand designs tend to be a little more unique because they are not "mass produced." Jessica is a great person to talk to because she does both. LisaZoe is another AWESOME designer that does really large appliques. Her work is stunning!!! Really it is just trial/error and a lot of practice.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite appliques-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and find some old appliques. It might take a little while though.



That Wicked applique is one of my favorites! Steamboat Willie is one of my favorite dresses I have seen. It is just gorgeous. I love when you post it. lol.. I oooh and ahh everytime.
I don't think I have seen the Dumbo one before. I love Dumbo!!!


----------



## emcreative

Thank you SO MUCH ladies for all the info and examples so far.  To be honest I was totally misunderstanding when people were talking about doing appliques "By Hand"...I thought you were sitting there with a needle and thread pulling the stitches through without a machine, so I was SO LOST!

This helps a lot!

(Grr dumb hubby making me wait until August)


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm doing a quick drive by for the minute, but will catch up later, I promise.
Just finished my first Big Give outfit; it's for the brother of a tripper.  DS is modeling it for me; he wouldn't smile, just arrrggghed like a pirate LOL.









So, do ya'll think he'll like it?  FWIW, the legs are the same length, but I didn't realize they needed to be "adjusted" when I took the pic.


----------



## Cherlynn25

I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.


----------



## squirrel

I was just as confused about them doing the appliques by hand.

I'm going to try adding that Mickey head on the handkerchief soon.


----------



## eeyore3847

We saw the movie on Saturday!
Got these designs late thursday and worked in the aft and also sat morning to finish!!
They really liked the movie. We went with Mike and some of his friends with kids... It was nice for the kids to meet some new friends...
Here they are outside the house... 













Lori


----------



## KARAJ

Cherlynn25 said:


> I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.



I really like this nice job!!


----------



## KARAJ

I wanted to post a close-up of my first applique. The right ear has the biggest mistake. But I was happy for a first try.


----------



## aimeeg

Lori- FAB as usual!!! We are going tomorrow and can't wait.  

We own several of Jessica's tee shirts. They are fantastic! I stared at the Thing One over and over again. It is flawless. We also have the Fantasia Mickey shirts and another Mickey. Jessica really is the go to girl for cute shirts.


----------



## LauraP0409

Okay so my machine doesn't have a "satin Stitch", at least I don't think it does, so do I just set it to have it as close together as I can? Sorry for all the questions, I am getting excited to try one. 

I love all the outfits and the bag posted today, I need to get off my butt and get back to work. 

I also thought when I had read "by hand" that it meant they sat there with a needle and thread.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Heather - love the UP design

Eeyore4ever - congrats!!!! Hannah is so cute..just precious.  Sorry about the jealousy issue but I promise it gets better.




squirrel said:


>



Very cute



*Toadstool* said:


>



I really like that..i have never seen it before.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Great soccer pics...and congrats to your dd for 7 years in dance!  Love her dance portrait.  My dd is doing her first recital at the end of June.



tricia said:


>



Wow..what a great set, complete with hat! 



jessica52877 said:


>



Love, love, love your appliques!



ireland_nicole said:


>



He is going to love it!!  

I posted a size question about the Big Gives a couple pages before this...can someone help?? Please..pretty please....


----------



## livndisney

LauraP0409 said:


> Okay so my machine doesn't have a "satin Stitch", at least I don't think it does, so do I just set it to have it as close together as I can? Sorry for all the questions, I am getting excited to try one.
> 
> I love all the outfits and the bag posted today, I need to get off my butt and get back to work.
> 
> I also thought when I had read "by hand" that it meant they sat there with a needle and thread.



Does it have a zig zag stitch? You may be able to look in the manual and it will tell you the setting (to set the zig zag) to do applique.

If it is helps at all, I do some of my "hand" appliques, by hand LOL. Some of the smaller details, I do with needle and thread.


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> Does anyone applique with a "regular" machine instead of an embroidery machine?



I do it by regular machine as well.  Here are some of my shameless reposts:

first applique:





second applique:





third applique:








aimeeg said:


> Actually, I found them pretty quickly.
> 
> Here was the Blue Crab. I can name 50 things I did wrong on this dress. It is a hot mess. The girls wore these for the MD Seafood Festival. I made a little under two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sleeping Beauty. I would not be surprised if this outfit took me 40 hours to make! LOL To this day I still have not appliqued another Aurora!!



AWESOME!



Cherlynn25 said:


> I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.



Great bag!



eeyore3847 said:


> We saw the movie on Saturday!
> Got these designs late thursday and worked in the aft and also sat morning to finish!!
> They really liked the movie. We went with Mike and some of his friends with kids... It was nice for the kids to meet some new friends...
> Here they are outside the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



So cute!  You put those together fast!!


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



OOoh I love them Lori!  The "bubble skirt" is a perfect idea with the theme!

Hmm..picturing overalls for girls with a full body young Ellie on them...Gosh I'm getting madder and madder at hubby for making me wait!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Be prepared for a few really bad pictures. I don't know what is wrong with my camera program, but it won't transfer all my pictures. But anyway, here is a project I was making for Kirsta for our trip. I hope to make one for my nephew, but the fabric I wanted is backordered. It was fun to make, went pretty quick, but the directions were terrible. I feel like rewriting them and sending it the author!





















It's not totally done, I ordered some webbing to make a shoulder strap. I also didn't make it to the pattern, I had some things I didn't like, and changed them to what I wanted.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Here is a Aurora outfit from a skort and tank. I used a Disney pattern, but they only go to an 8. So I figured out the percent difference from te size 8 waist to Kirsta waist. I think it was about 29%, I enlarged it on the copy machine at 129%. It worked wonderful. 






This is Miserable trying this on for me. In her defense, it was really hot at this time. I could only find a womans shirt in blue. I think I'm going to put a collar on it, to try and pull the neck up some.


----------



## jham

EnchantedPrincess said:


> *HELP!!!*
> 
> I am getting ready to make Alexis outfit for the big give..I also posted this on the other board.....and I am either going to make Carla's portrait peasant top or applique minnie mouse on a t-shirt...carla's pattern goes up to size 8, and the chest measurement is 27", but Alexis measurement is 29"...do you think it will work if I just add about 2 1/2 inches across the chest?
> 
> I think I might be safer just getting a shirt... youth size 10-12...is that the same as size 10-12 from the girls' department (like in Target)?
> 
> I hate for my outfit not to fit!
> 
> Thanks!


 
Does your printer also copy?  I just put my pattern pieces on the copier and upsize them a bit, like 5% or something.  Then I cut them out and tape them together.


----------



## eeyore3847

jeniamt said:


> So cute!  You put those together fast!!



We had plans for the movie already with others so I had to whip them up quick. lol


----------



## eeyore3847

SallyfromDE said:


> It's not totally done, I ordered some webbing to make a shoulder strap. I also didn't make it to the pattern, I had some things I didn't like, and changed them to what I wanted.




LOVE IT!! I Think you did a great job!

Lori


----------



## LauraP0409

wanting to share my pics

9


----------



## LauraP0409

10

Okay now if I can figure out how to do it, I will post what I have made so far. LOL


----------



## LauraP0409

Most of them aren't "finished yet" I have alot of hemming and taking in on some of them, but I am waiting until we get closer to make sure I don't take too much in before our trip in Nov. 





This is one of the first Disney outfits I made. I actually made this last year for the trip we were supposed to take, but my grandfather wasn't doing well, so we went to visit him instead. I loved this dress and since she didn't get to wear it to Disney she wore it for her first day of first grade. (she is wearing a pink T underneath.)





Brittney's Ariel Outfit. I just finished this yesterday.





Brittney's outfit and Abigail in her Ariel Dress





Abby 





Abby's Sea World dress





Abby Modeling her dress

Okay not sure about how many I can print in 1 post, so I will do another post after this one. oh and are these too big? Should I make them smaller next time? Thanks for looking.


----------



## LauraP0409

Brittney's Seaworld Dress. I did want to do an applique on the top of this, but not sure if I will have the guts to do it. 





Brittney wearing it. I see I need to go back and trip the blue on the inside, you can see it through the white.





Abigail's Animal Kingdom Shirt, she will have tan capris with them, I did make her some giraffe pants, but they looked more like PJ pants then capris. 





Wearing her shirt. 

I do have more outfits to post, but they are on my other computer, I will try to get them up soon. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## troijka

aimeeg said:


> I do not have an embroidery machine. I am still learning how to applique by hand. I have gone back and forth at least 1000 times over buying a new machine. My DH really would love to get one for me. I am just not ready to spend $4000 on the Viking I want.
> 
> I have a tendency to jump head first on things. My first applique was the MD blue crab and my second was Sleeping Beauty. I think the key is practice. I am still practicing and still learning. I know some people are really divided on machine vs. hand. Some people love the perfection of machine stitching. Others prefer to have larger appliques. Also, hand designs tend to be a little more unique because they are not "mass produced." Jessica is a great person to talk to because she does both. LisaZoe is another AWESOME designer that does really large appliques. Her work is stunning!!! Really it is just trial/error and a lot of practice.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite appliques-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and find some old appliques. It might take a little while though.





OH MY!  Love them!  Do you happen to have the pic of the BACK of Steamboat Willie?  Do I detect color?  Would LOVE to see!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## mrsmiller

I believe it was enchantedprincess that asked about the peasant top

I have not used Carla's Pattern (yet) but usually when you go up a size you add 1/4 to 1/2"  per size (disclaimer: I am not professional) but

if a size 8 chest is 27 " each pattern piece will be around 7.5  per pattern piece making each piece (front and back)  around 15" for a total of 30 "

for a size 10 chest is 28.5 each pattern piece should be around  8.5 giving you a front and back piece that is 17" for a total of 34" 

HTH ...

again this is the way I will usually do it , try using muslin fabric for a test or as I said before plastic lining and that will give you an idea if the pattern will work

Disclaimer: Again , I am not Carla and  I am not a professional so try the pieces first in a piece of fabric you will not miss or need

Linnette


----------



## teresajoy

Uggh, had a nice multi quote going and then the page locked up and everything was lost!!! grr....

There were some cute things posted, and believe me when I tell you I had some of the most wonderful comments ever written all wrote up for all of them! 

And, someone asked if their pictures were too big. We prefer big pictures over little ones  here!  I usually make them 600X800.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Does anyone applique with a "regular" machine instead of an embroidery machine?





emcreative said:


> Thank you SO MUCH ladies for all the info and examples so far.  To be honest I was totally misunderstanding when people were talking about doing appliques "By Hand"...I thought you were sitting there with a needle and thread pulling the stitches through without a machine, so I was SO LOST!
> 
> This helps a lot!
> 
> (Grr dumb hubby making me wait until August)



I thought the same thing when people were saying "by hand" before I knew how to applique. 

I don't have an embroidery machine either.  I use a regular Kenmore sewing machine.  I don't think I will ever get an embroidery machine.  I think i'm getting the hang of applique  and like the freedom my machine give me.  I'm not limited on designs or size.  I don't think I would have been able to do my Stepmother applique that big on any embroidery machine.  (And that is my fav. set so far!!)  Here are a few of my appliques done on a regular sewing machine...




























LauraP0409 said:


> Wow!!!! I love those appliques, I wish I could do them. I am going to start trying to do some, but I think I will have to start with a square, I don't know. Can you use a regular sewing machine for those, or do you need one that can do special stitches?  I saw Heather's Tutorial, and it looks like so much work, like it would take forever to do it.
> 
> I was hoping to do a few on my girls outfits for our trip, but not sure I will have the guts to try by then. .





LauraP0409 said:


> Okay so my machine doesn't have a "satin Stitch", at least I don't think it does, so do I just set it to have it as close together as I can? Sorry for all the questions, I am getting excited to try one.
> 
> I love all the outfits and the bag posted today, I need to get off my butt and get back to work.
> 
> I also thought when I had read "by hand" that it meant they sat there with a needle and thread.



You don't need a special machine.  Most (if not all) machines have a zig-zag stitch  that will work.  On my machine the stitch length and width will vary but is around a 3 for both. Play with your machine to see what works best.  Some say the Mickey head is a good thing to start on, but I found curves hard to do.  I still can't make a perfect circle if it's a small circle.

I have an applique to do tonight, I'll take some pictures from start to finish and post a quick tutorial (including machine settings.)


----------



## maiziezoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Be prepared for a few really bad pictures. I don't know what is wrong with my camera program, but it won't transfer all my pictures. But anyway, here is a project I was making for Kirsta for our trip. I hope to make one for my nephew, but the fabric I wanted is backordered. It was fun to make, went pretty quick, but the directions were terrible. I feel like rewriting them and sending it the author!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not totally done, I ordered some webbing to make a shoulder strap. I also didn't make it to the pattern, I had some things I didn't like, and changed them to what I wanted.



Wow!!  Awesome!


----------



## LauraP0409

Sorry to be a post hog, here are a few more. I think this is all of them. 





The girls in Animal Kingdom shirts. I am not sure if I like the bottom of Brittney's, I think it clashes some, I am thinking about changing it.





a better picture of Abby's shirt





the girls in their Nighties I made them. One is finished, one isn't hemmed yet.





The Giraffe pants. I go back and forth on them. I can't make up my mind if I like them. I think they look more like PJ pants. What do you think? I wont be hurt if you agree they look like PJ pants. 

I am pretty sure that is everything I have done so far. I am so excited about our trip, and can't wait to go. Still have alot to do though. weird now the pics are so small.


----------



## troijka

Hi All,
First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.

I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.

So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)

Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)

DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!

Thought you might enjoy this story....

Christi


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



Well first off, I am glad you are ok!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> This is called Friends Around the World by Judith Rothermel  It is from Marcus Fabrics
> 
> This is a link to auction for it:
> 
> http://itemlistings.ebay.com/sdcsrp...iceMin.Value=85&xm&IMSfp=TL090529151005r27544
> 
> Hope this helps....as it would make a really cute Epcot outfit.


Yes, that is where I found it at. I've been pm'ing people with the link. I thought we weren't allowed to post that here?
I've asked a couple of times and no one answers me.


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> I still need to go catch up but I wanted to share the outfit I made for Kyle to go to the race track with Pa when we go to Atlanta.
> He is pretending to be a race car driver here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok off to check what I missed!



Love it all, the outfit, the pics, and your DS; so, so cute!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the top I made for Hayleigh. I'm glad it turned out a little longer so she'll be able to wear it as a sundress in August and with pants/capris will be able to wear it in December too. As you can see Bolt had to be in the pictures again too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice on purchasing an embroidery machine. I've been looking around but there are so many choices and options I feel overwhelmed. Is a 5X7 hoop necessary or will a 5X5 or 4X6 be good enough? Any brands to absolutely stay away from? I want to be able to easily download images off the computer. I've looked at the Brothers, SIngers, Janomes, and Elnas and want to spend no more than $700. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


I really like this!


TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Okay, I finally have some outfits to post b/c I finally uploaded them from my camera.  I wish I could individually quote each outfit on here to compliment you all, but I'm having a hard time just getting this typed out b/c my toddler wants to hold both of my hands!
> 
> Anyway, I love all the stripworks, simply sweets, appliques, etc.  I can't believe how fast some of you spit out an outfit.  My favorites are the princess dresses some of you have designed yourselves (Cinderella, Aurora).  I love the t-shirt dresses too!  I can't believe some of you think you aren't talented!
> 
> Anyway, here are my photos:
> 
> This is just a simple skirt.  Yes, I did need the directions/pattern.  I was too scared to figure it out myself.  This is very good for a beginner.  Very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make one for my toddler too b/c she kept stealing big sis' skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cinderella tutu made on a ribbon.  It's kind of getting twisted around now, so I may take it apart and put it on elastic instead and add accents of the Cinderella ribbon around it and then a bow of the ribbon in front still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more in a minute.  I don't know the rules about how many pics can go in a post.


cute, cute, cute; really love the Tutu!


TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I forgot to say I love all the alines and the animal prints and the t-shirt with lady and the tramp and the handkerchief dress... I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but love, love, love it!
> 
> Here is the first dress I have made.  It is a reversible aline.  I conquered buttonholes!  I love the one step buttonholer! My tabs weren't perfect, nor were my seams, but pretty good for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a size up, but I would make it in her size next time.  It's a bit big.  I also made it long.  I was thinking of making it with room to grow.  I would also make it knee length next time.  Oh, well, live and learn.  She likes it, and that's what counts.


Great job!  LOL I did the same thing on my first dress, made it a size up and my DD swam in it!  Now I just make them to fit!


Jajone said:


> Just a fly by post of a couple outfits for our summer trip. This first one is for the stepsister meal. Anyone have ideas how to make that big bow thing?
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version of the Test Track outfit. I upsized the flouncy skirt. These skirts are quick and easy and DD9 loves them.
> 
> http://


Super Cute!


emcreative said:


> karebear1, here's some I just dug up of our trip:
> 
> Hannah in full "Cindy-Wonder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had to get special permission to post this one, FG flirting with The Husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that Halloween, when all the daughters wore their Disney Princess dresses, they demanded I be..THE FAIRYGODMOTHER so *I* could flirt with Daddy (Hannah of course had to be Cindy, complete with her OWN wig)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the white hair is a wig, and I will pretend all the fluffiness is in the costume but we all know better...  )


Love the pics, love, love your costume!!


paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


Wow!  I love this!  The pink is such a nice contrast.


squirrel said:


> Hopefully this posts!  This is the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of these one for each niece.  I just finished them.  Now to post some of the other things I have made, now that I know how to post them.


I've made that pattern, too; it also looks awesome in Minnie dot!  I love these!  Great job!


emcreative said:


> Thought I'd post this just in case anyone could use it.  Not sure if I'll feel like touching hotfix for a long time after I finish the stuff for the kids, but if I do I may put this on a shirt for me!  "Ellie" would have been much more my kind of "princess" when I was a little girl!


So cute!


mirandag819 said:


> We just got back from seeing Up! It was great, I laughed and cried. Taylor loved it and she loved the attention everyone at the theatre gave her over her outfit. Here are the pictures of the outfit (I know probably wayyyy too many pictures):



Oh, holy cow!  That outfit is to die for cute!  I obviously NEED an embroidery machine w/ a bigger hoop.  It's a moral imparative.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LauraP0409 said:


> Sorry to be a post hog, here are a few more. I think this is all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls in Animal Kingdom shirts. I am not sure if I like the bottom of Brittney's, I think it clashes some, I am thinking about changing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better picture of Abby's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls in their Nighties I made them. One is finished, one isn't hemmed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Giraffe pants. I go back and forth on them. I can't make up my mind if I like them. I think they look more like PJ pants. What do you think? I wont be hurt if you agree they look like PJ pants.
> 
> I am pretty sure that is everything I have done so far. I am so excited about our trip, and can't wait to go. Still have alot to do though. weird now the pics are so small.



those are cute and so are the other ones that you posted.


----------



## jham

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand. I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset. I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine. Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back. I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc. but I was starting to panic. DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class. No one to help. So what do I do? Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?" (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me. Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down" for the rest of the day. HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi


 
OUCH!  I'm glad you're okay!  My BIL is a paramedic, and I feel pretty safe in telling you that you probably made those paramedics' day!  They enjoy interesting calls with happy endings.  I can't believe your sewing machine locked in on you like that, I think mine would do the same. Sometimes when the bobbin jams I can't budge that needle at all.    Don't be embarrassed though, it's not like you sat on a sharp pair of scissors in the sofa or stepped on a needle and had it go through your foot and have to have surgery...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, that is where I found it at. I've been pm'ing people with the link. I thought we weren't allowed to post that here?
> I've asked a couple of times and no one answers me.



Uhh Ohhh.....I guess maybe I shouldn't have! But it's out there now. Will they let me know if I have to take it down?


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


> Probably 90% of what I do is by hand. I prefer the *by hand* method. *By hand* means that I cut them out and piece them together and then sew but not using the embroidery unit if that makes sense.
> 
> Sohappy also has a machine and I believe she prefers by hand also. I am not sure quite as much as I do. It gives you so much more freedom especially size wise. I have a mega hoop (which makes the largest design) but it just always isn't big enough.
> 
> Here are few examples to go along with Aimee's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on a 10-12 shirt so it would be a bit smaller if I used an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front of a size 5-6 vida. I could never come close to getting the machine to do a design that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too. The cat is about 12 inches long. The biggest designs measure 6x10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones again are on boys 10/12 and size 8's so would be smaller if I used a machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these people would be much shorter. Dallas' probably would fit in the big hoop but not mine or Lin's.
> 
> I also don't like babysitting the machine. It does the work for you but the moment I get up it ALWAYS messes up without fail! NOW after having said all that I do use it and like it for some designs or sometimes I am just not in the mood to mess with something small. Let me find some machine designs.





jessica52877 said:


> Oh! Here is another. These would be too wide and thus would be much shorter. I like to scale them size wise to whomever is wearing them. The broomsticks were mine and Lin's so I wanted them bigger.


WOW!!! 
I love Donald and Daisy. I don't think I have seen that one before. I have tried applique the way you do it, and I pretty much hate it. That is why I NEED this machine.. http://www.bernina8series.com/default-tconsnavemb.html The hoop is 16in by 10in.. It isn't even a multi position hoop.. that is the field size. I figure that is big enough... 
WHY OH WHY DID I EVER GO AND DEMO THIS MACHINE?? It is like a curse... The bobbin holds 40 percent more thread... it loads in from the side.. you don't have to rethread the machine to wind a new bobbin.. the thread delivery system.. omgosh.. bad bad bad. It only cost 10 thousand dollars... So in reality yes... I will never own it. I guess I need to practice not hating doing it the jessica way. 
Feature list:

http://www.bernina8series.com/webautor-data/39/8_Series_Features.pdf




KARAJ said:


> I had a great weekend sewing session so I thought I would show some of them. Sorry for the pic quality, my good camera needs to be repaired, so all I am using right now is my Blackberry. I also got several easy fits cut for my son, Ares, just have to sew them up, so I may be able to post those in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> This one is my little guy, Ares, wearing my first ever attempt at an applique, and a pair of easy fits. It Went pretty well but I wish it was bigger! He says he is being a "defender" so whatever that is apperantly that is what they stand like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Anna's Animal Kingdom dress, I made an identical one for Kaylynn. It is a Simply Sweet, loved that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I loved this dress, and finally had both girls together....


Everything looks great. I love the simply sweet. I really  need to make one of those..
I noticed your lace shaping board.. not sure what you call yours. I use that daily. I love mine!  Well.. yours might not be the same one as mine. Mine has bishop guides on it and lace shaping on the back. Hannah just broke it. She put it on the sofa and made it into a slide... the corkboard broke. lol



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi


Oh my goodness!! This happened to my MIL! I thought she was crazy.. I really didn't understand how it was possible to stick your finger under there. Now.. I understand better. When I am doing heirloom sewing I am tempted to stick my finger under there to help the fabric go in. That is what I use my bamboo stick for. Anywho.. I stuck a #7 darner needle through a big chunk of my hand on Saturday nigt while smocking. Now I understand.. lol That is a long needle. It was stuck in there. I am glad I yanked it out and didn't have to call 911 like you did. I hope your finger is okay?? My MIL had to have surgery and everything. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Be prepared for a few really bad pictures. I don't know what is wrong with my camera program, but it won't transfer all my pictures. But anyway, here is a project I was making for Kirsta for our trip. I hope to make one for my nephew, but the fabric I wanted is backordered. It was fun to make, went pretty quick, but the directions were terrible. I feel like rewriting them and sending it the author!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not totally done, I ordered some webbing to make a shoulder strap. I also didn't make it to the pattern, I had some things I didn't like, and changed them to what I wanted.


Love it!! What is the name of the pattern??


ireland_nicole said:


> I'm doing a quick drive by for the minute, but will catch up later, I promise.
> Just finished my first Big Give outfit; it's for the brother of a tripper.  DS is modeling it for me; he wouldn't smile, just arrrggghed like a pirate LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do ya'll think he'll like it?  FWIW, the legs are the same length, but I didn't realize they needed to be "adjusted" when I took the pic.


It looks great. That little boy is going to be thrilled!



eeyore3847 said:


> We saw the movie on Saturday!
> Got these designs late thursday and worked in the aft and also sat morning to finish!!
> They really liked the movie. We went with Mike and some of his friends with kids... It was nice for the kids to meet some new friends...
> Here they are outside the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Beautiful! Those colors are so pretty.


----------



## jeniamt

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



Oh you poor thing.  I did the same thing when I was pregnant.  The needle went right through my fingernail.  I also got a grain of oxyclean in my eye when I was 8.5 months prego.  I thought I was going to go blind.  I'm glad you had a phone nearby so you were able to call 911.


----------



## ireland_nicole

squirrel said:


> Here is the first dress I made.  I also made another one for her younger sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shorts
> 
> 
> I also made a handkerchief and some purses.  I want to add a Mickey head to the handkerchief but I'm scared to use the sewing machine.


cute!  um, don't be afraid of the machine!



tricia said:


> Here is what I did over the weekend.  A set for the 3 yr old grandson of a co-worker.  He loves Thomas the tank Engine.
> 
> The whole ensemble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post pics of him wearing the outfit once he comes to pick it up.


Love this!  Super cute outfit!


aimeeg said:


> I do not have an embroidery machine. I am still learning how to applique by hand. I have gone back and forth at least 1000 times over buying a new machine. My DH really would love to get one for me. I am just not ready to spend $4000 on the Viking I want.
> 
> I have a tendency to jump head first on things. My first applique was the MD blue crab and my second was Sleeping Beauty. I think the key is practice. I am still practicing and still learning. I know some people are really divided on machine vs. hand. Some people love the perfection of machine stitching. Others prefer to have larger appliques. Also, hand designs tend to be a little more unique because they are not "mass produced." Jessica is a great person to talk to because she does both. LisaZoe is another AWESOME designer that does really large appliques. Her work is stunning!!! Really it is just trial/error and a lot of practice.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite appliques-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and find some old appliques. It might take a little while though.


oh, so wonderful; you know, your "hot mess" looks better than my best day...


aimeeg said:


> Actually, I found them pretty quickly.
> 
> Here was the Blue Crab. I can name 50 things I did wrong on this dress. It is a hot mess. The girls wore these for the MD Seafood Festival. I made a little under two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sleeping Beauty. I would not be surprised if this outfit took me 40 hours to make! LOL To this day I still have not appliqued another Aurora!!






jessica52877 said:


> Oh! Here is another. These would be too wide and thus would be much shorter. I like to scale them size wise to whomever is wearing them. The broomsticks were mine and Lin's so I wanted them bigger.


Love these!!


KARAJ said:


> I had a great weekend sewing session so I thought I would show some of them. Sorry for the pic quality, my good camera needs to be repaired, so all I am using right now is my Blackberry. I also got several easy fits cut for my son, Ares, just have to sew them up, so I may be able to post those in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> This one is my little guy, Ares, wearing my first ever attempt at an applique, and a pair of easy fits. It Went pretty well but I wish it was bigger! He says he is being a "defender" so whatever that is apperantly that is what they stand like.
> 
> I just liked the material of this peasant dress. I am a sucker for baby animals. It is a little long for my 1 year old, Kaylynn, but she can at least wear it all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Anna's Animal Kingdom dress, I made an identical one for Kaylynn. It is a Simply Sweet, loved that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's Tinkerbell Shirt I was not going to use the ruffle so that was added after I put it on her and saw her belly when she raised her arms. Kaylynn also has an identicle one of these they go with the Tink Skirt that Kaylynn has in the next picture, again both girls have that also.


Love these; sure looks like you had a productive weekend!


jessica52877 said:


> These are done on the machine.
> 
> 
> It is the only picture I have in photobucket but I didn't want to mess with all the little pieces on walle's arm and then also the word Wall E. This was right after the movie came out. Once I stare at something long enough I decide I can do it myself and later did another on brown by hand (of course it wasn't nearly as good).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cars one above  the machine did. The one below on Dallas I did by hand. It was probably the 4th outfit I ever did. I used to only do one per trip. It never occured to me to make one for each day. DUH!


I love these; we don't see enough cool boy's stuff around here!


Cherlynn25 said:


> I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.


Love the bag; I have that pattern, you mind if I CASE your fabric choices?


eeyore3847 said:


> We saw the movie on Saturday!
> Got these designs late thursday and worked in the aft and also sat morning to finish!!
> They really liked the movie. We went with Mike and some of his friends with kids... It was nice for the kids to meet some new friends...
> Here they are outside the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I love these!



LauraP0409 said:


> Most of them aren't "finished yet" I have alot of hemming and taking in on some of them, but I am waiting until we get closer to make sure I don't take too much in before our trip in Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the first Disney outfits I made. I actually made this last year for the trip we were supposed to take, but my grandfather wasn't doing well, so we went to visit him instead. I loved this dress and since she didn't get to wear it to Disney she wore it for her first day of first grade. (she is wearing a pink T underneath.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittney's outfit and Abigail in her Ariel Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby Modeling her dress
> 
> Okay not sure about how many I can print in 1 post, so I will do another post after this one. oh and are these too big? Should I make them smaller next time? Thanks for looking.


These are awesome!


2cutekidz said:


> I thought the same thing when people were saying "by hand" before I knew how to applique.
> 
> I don't have an embroidery machine either.  I use a regular Kenmore sewing machine.  I don't think I will ever get an embroidery machine.  I think i'm getting the hang of applique  and like the freedom my machine give me.  I'm not limited on designs or size.  I don't think I would have been able to do my Stepmother applique that big on any embroidery machine.  (And that is my fav. set so far!!)  Here are a few of my appliques done on a regular sewing machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a special machine.  Most (if not all) machines have a zig-zag stitch  that will work.  On my machine the stitch length and width will vary but is around a 3 for both. Play with your machine to see what works best.  Some say the Mickey head is a good thing to start on, but I found curves hard to do.  I still can't make a perfect circle if it's a small circle.
> 
> I have an applique to do tonight, I'll take some pictures from start to finish and post a quick tutorial (including machine settings.)


Your stepmother dress is one of my faves of the thread!  I love it, even dream about getting good enough to CASE it- but that will never happen, don't worry.


troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



I'm so glad you're ok; that must have been awful!  FWIW, I would have been hysterical too, and I'm not even pregnant!


----------



## aimeeg

Sure here is the back of the dress. It is very pink! This is the dress we got the most compliments on and the worst pictures of. Go Figure!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Uhh Ohhh.....I guess maybe I shouldn't have! But it's out there now. Will they let me know if I have to take it down?


I don't know if it really is against the rules or not. 
Hopefully someone will know and tell us.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Does it have a zig zag stitch? You may be able to look in the manual and it will tell you the setting (to set the zig zag) to do applique.
> 
> If it is helps at all, I do some of my "hand" appliques, by hand LOL. Some of the smaller details, I do with needle and thread.



I don't like to do human faces much. I don't care for actually doing it by hand by hand and I don't know why. I used to love it! I have some raggedy ann and andy dolls that I need to finish up (from before Dallas was born) but all I have done is their faces and all by hand. I used to look at it and think how cute and fun. Not now.

I just use a zig zag stitch. I don't know what the difference is. My one machine has both options. They stitch out the same.



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



OUCH! I would have passed out and been in a panic. Did you have to carry your machine with you to open the door and get the phone. I know stupid question. I am picturing you with this big ole pregnant belly trying to hold the machine while opening the door.



*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, that is where I found it at. I've been pm'ing people with the link. I thought we weren't allowed to post that here?
> I've asked a couple of times and no one answers me.



I don't think there is a real answer to that. It seems though that we can post a link to pretty much anything unless it is one of us that makes it. Which is just kind of odd. Sometimes I would prefer to link to a picture of something I have made. We all sew! We aren't trying to sell to each other.

Same thing with ebay/etsy ID's. I was told I had to remove mine and I think T too. And there was one more. Yet if you look around tons have their etsy ID's. It seems whatever someone thinks that day. 



*Toadstool* said:


> WOW!!!
> I love Donald and Daisy. I don't think I have seen that one before. I have tried applique the way you do it, and I pretty much hate it. That is why I NEED this machine.. http://www.bernina8series.com/default-tconsnavemb.html The hoop is 16in by 10in.. It isn't even a multi position hoop.. that is the field size. I figure that is big enough...
> WHY OH WHY DID I EVER GO AND DEMO THIS MACHINE?? It is like a curse... The bobbin holds 40 percent more thread... it loads in from the side.. you don't have to rethread the machine to wind a new bobbin.. the thread delivery system.. omgosh.. bad bad bad. It only cost 10 thousand dollars... So in reality yes... I will never own it. I guess I need to practice not hating doing it the jessica way.
> Feature list:
> 
> http://www.bernina8series.com/webautor-data/39/8_Series_Features.pdf



Thank you. I had not shared pictures of the Vida with Donald and Daisy yet. I think I can now. I'll double check on that! It was so cute on the little girl too! Her mother posted a few from disney on another board.

I can't imagine hooping a hoop that big! I have enough trouble with the big one I have on adult shirts!



ireland_nicole said:


> I love these; we don't see enough cool boy's stuff around here!



Thanks! I made that one a couple weeks ago. I have a few pictures of things I have made but haven't shared yet. I seem to go in spurts and then post 50 at one time!


----------



## *Toadstool*

aimeeg said:


> Sure here is the back of the dress. It is very pink! This is the dress we got the most compliments on and the worst pictures of. Go Figure!


Best dress EVAR!!


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Sure here is the back of the dress. It is very pink! This is the dress we got the most compliments on and the worst pictures of. Go Figure!




Ooh I have to hide that from my Hannah, she'd go nuts over all the pink ruffles.


And all these sewing injury stories...y'all do remember I'm SCARED of the sewing machine, right?  It's because stuff like this usually only happens to me!


----------



## jessica52877

I came over here to post about the BIG GIVE and got all distracted!

I wanted to thank everyone for helping out with Keetmommy - Emma's Give! Today was the ship date and we have it all taken care of! 

They are loving everything that has been arriving if you haven't been following along on the pre trip report.


----------



## squirrel

For those of you that hand applique, do you use anything to keep the fabric from moving around while stitching?


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


> I don't think there is a real answer to that. It seems though that we can post a link to pretty much anything unless it is one of us that makes it. Which is just kind of odd. Sometimes I would prefer to link to a picture of something I have made. We all sew! We aren't trying to sell to each other.
> 
> Same thing with ebay/etsy ID's. I was told I had to remove mine and I think T too. And there was one more. Yet if you look around tons have their etsy ID's. It seems whatever someone thinks that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I had not shared pictures of the Vida with Donald and Daisy yet. I think I can now. I'll double check on that! It was so cute on the little girl too! Her mother posted a few from disney on another board.
> 
> I can't imagine hooping a hoop that big! I have enough trouble with the big one I have on adult shirts!


I don't do t shirts very much. If I ever do I think I'd just make my own t shirts.. It is supposed to be fast on the serger. I want to hoop the entire front of Vida and just go nuts.. lol


----------



## 3huskymom

jessica52877 said:


> Probably 90% of what I do is by hand. I prefer the *by hand* method. *By hand* means that I cut them out and piece them together and then sew but not using the embroidery unit if that makes sense.
> 
> Sohappy also has a machine and I believe she prefers by hand also. I am not sure quite as much as I do. It gives you so much more freedom especially size wise. I have a mega hoop (which makes the largest design) but it just always isn't big enough.
> 
> Here are few examples to go along with Aimee's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on a 10-12 shirt so it would be a bit smaller if I used an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front of a size 5-6 vida. I could never come close to getting the machine to do a design that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too. The cat is about 12 inches long. The biggest designs measure 6x10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones again are on boys 10/12 and size 8's so would be smaller if I used a machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these people would be much shorter. Dallas' probably would fit in the big hoop but not mine or Lin's.
> 
> I also don't like babysitting the machine. It does the work for you but the moment I get up it ALWAYS messes up without fail! NOW after having said all that I do use it and like it for some designs or sometimes I am just not in the mood to mess with something small. Let me find some machine designs.


Where do you find your hand applique designs???I love all those ones you've shown. 

Another question....where is a good place to buy girls tees that are the nicer more fitted quality? I don't like the boxiness of the hanes tees.


----------



## *Toadstool*

HeatherSue has a tutorial in the bookmarks on the first page for the freehand applique. I used fusible tear away when I did freehand. It worked great.

Squirell, I love  your avatar. Is there a bigger picture like that posted somewhere? I am thinking it would look so cute for a disboutiquer embroidery design.


----------



## 2cutekidz

3huskymom said:


> Where do you find your hand applique designs???I love all those ones you've shown.
> 
> Another question....where is a good place to buy girls tees that are the nicer more fitted quality? I don't like the boxiness of the hanes tees.



I like Old Navy and Target's Ultimate tees.  Walmart's Faded Glory tees are good too.



squirrel said:


> For those of you that hand applique, do you use anything to keep the fabric from moving around while stitching?



Most use an iron on stabelizer.  I use a tear away that I tear away the excess when I'm done appliqueing.


----------



## squirrel

Isn't it the original one everyone got?  I don't remember adding it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> Another question....where is a good place to buy girls tees that are the nicer more fitted quality? I don't like the boxiness of the hanes tees.


I found some with puffed sleeves at Target.


----------



## *Toadstool*

squirrel said:


> Isn't it the original one everyone got?  I don't remember adding it.


I never got one when I joined.
I may just try to blow it up.. lol


----------



## 3huskymom

*Toadstool* said:


> I sent pm's to people about that fabric. It may be OOP.
> If someone wins the ebay auction please let us know to see what year it was made in. I don't think it says in the auction.
> 
> I believe I found info on it that says it was made for a 2004 or 2005 quilt challenge. The Aunt Grace fabrics by Judie are very well-known in the quilting world. I am working on finding another source for the fabric. I will let everyone know if I find some with coordinates!


----------



## KARAJ

aimeeg said:


> Sure here is the back of the dress. It is very pink! This is the dress we got the most compliments on and the worst pictures of. Go Figure!



All I can say is STUNNING  (you'll just have to picture the drool I have from looking at this, or maybe not if you do not want nightmares tonight)


----------



## KARAJ

3huskymom said:


> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent pm's to people about that fabric. It may be OOP.
> If someone wins the ebay auction please let us know to see what year it was made in. I don't think it says in the auction.
> 
> I believe I found info on it that says it was made for a 2004 or 2005 quilt challenge. The Aunt Grace fabrics by Judie are very well-known in the quilting world. I am working on finding another source for the fabric. I will let everyone know if I find some with coordinates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do!! I did not find any others when I briefly looked earlier.
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I am looking for this fabric....I want to make a couple pairs of pj pants for the girls for our trip.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

3huskymom said:


> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent pm's to people about that fabric. It may be OOP.
> If someone wins the ebay auction please let us know to see what year it was made in. I don't think it says in the auction.
> 
> I believe I found info on it that says it was made for a 2004 or 2005 quilt challenge. The Aunt Grace fabrics by Judie are very well-known in the quilting world. I am working on finding another source for the fabric. I will let everyone know if I find some with coordinates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for it also. I have an account with Marcus Fabric so I have an email into them. But as someone said before it is probably OOP...But thought I would check just incase...there maybe some just lying around in the warehouse somewhere!
Click to expand...


----------



## squirrel

It's been there as long as I can remember.  Can't believe it's been 10 years!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



Oh my goodness.  I can not imagine how that felt.  I would have been crying
hysterically also.  I am glad you are ok.

FWIW- we had to call the fire department to get Katie out of a baby doll high chair her brother put her in.  We tried everything to get her out.  She just sat there and laughed.  I think she was about 18 months old.  Then to make things even better a few days later I had to take DS to the fire station to look at his head after his brother bounced him off the end of one of those inflatable punching bags.  He needed stitches.  The best part is it was the same medics from Katie's incident and they remembered us.  They told Justin to "be nice to your brother he is on a roll this week!"  



*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, that is where I found it at. I've been pm'ing people with the link. I thought we weren't allowed to post that here?
> I've asked a couple of times and no one answers me.



I looked it up and I believe it is from 2005.  It is super cute.  I hope someone can find it.


----------



## NaeNae

Okay here are some pictures from The Lion King that we went to on Mother's Day.  There were 4 generations, DM, DD, DGD5 and myself.




Ellarie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DGD5's outfit and my first spiral skirt. (sorry about the color)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A close up of the embroidery.  FYI I should have used more stabliizer.  I did it on light weight material and it puckered because the stitch count was so high.


----------



## emcreative

NaeNae do you have another picture of the skirt?  It's so darling!  I'm trying to see though, I think the skirt is different than the others I've seen.  Is it "angled"?  as in the animal print designs?  Or is it how she's standing/the skirt is falling?


----------



## 3huskymom

> I looked it up and I believe it is from 2005.  It is super cute.  I hope someone can find it.



I found a store that has the main fabric and coordinates. Go to the link and then choose repros on the menu on the left and scroll down and there they are!

http://www.quiltaway.com/store.htm


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> NaeNae do you have another picture of the skirt?  It's so darling!  I'm trying to see though, I think the skirt is different than the others I've seen.  Is it "angled"?  as in the animal print designs?  Or is it how she's standing/the skirt is falling?


I'm not NaeNae, but http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-Spiral-Skirts.htm
This is a super popular style of skirt. I knew it as a redondo skirt before youcanmakethis came out with their version.
I haven't made it yet because skirts don't work on Hannah yet. I see someone made a dress with the skirt part like that.. interesting.


----------



## jessica52877

squirrel said:


> For those of you that hand applique, do you use anything to keep the fabric from moving around while stitching?



I use cut away stablizer and pin it on around the design. If it is a bigger one then sometimes I'll use tear away. Usually only tear away if the design comes to the top edges of the shirt or the really far into the sides.



3huskymom said:


> Where do you find your hand applique designs???I love all those ones you've shown.
> 
> Another question....where is a good place to buy girls tees that are the nicer more fitted quality? I don't like the boxiness of the hanes tees.



Coloring books and clip art mainly.

I like old navy and target. It seems that faded glory goes back and forth on their quality. Old navy is my first choice. For todders garanimals from walmart. I like nothing better!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am looking for this fabric....I want to make a couple pairs of pj pants for the girls for our trip.



Is it fabric or a sheet? I have never seen it before.



NaeNae said:


> Okay here are some pictures from The Lion King that we went to on Mother's Day.  There were 4 generations, DM, DD, DGD5 and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellarie
> A close up of the embroidery.  FYI I should have used more stabliizer.  I did it on light weight material and it puckered because the stitch count was so high. [/QUOTE]
> 
> Super cute! I love the spiral skirts. I don't think I am that talented! I think I always get puckers when I embroider.
> 
> [quote="emcreative, post: 32089019"]NaeNae do you have another picture of the skirt?  It's so darling!  I'm trying to see though, I think the skirt is different than the others I've seen.  Is it "angled"?  as in the animal print designs?  Or is it how she's standing/the skirt is falling?[/QUOTE]
> 
> It is angled, it kind of spirals to the side if that makes sense. I don't know who the pattern maker is but I know others have made it. I think both Heather and Teresa and made them.


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> I found a store that has the main fabric and coordinates. Go to the link and then choose repros on the menu on the left and scroll down and there they are!
> 
> http://www.quiltaway.com/store.htm


Wow! Thanks for finding that. The coordinates are cute too. How adorable would that be as a patchwork or stripwork style dress/skirt? Would cost quite a bit though.. 
I am staying away.. must resist.
That lady is going to wonder why she sells out of that fabric all of a sudden.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I'm not NaeNae, but http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-Spiral-Skirts.htm
> This is a super popular style of skirt. I knew it as a redondo skirt before youcanmakethis came out with their version.
> I haven't made it yet because skirts don't work on Hannah yet. I see someone made a dress with the skirt part like that.. interesting.



Thanks!  I honestly don't remember seeing it before, just a lot of the straight strips!   That's really cool.


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> NaeNae do you have another picture of the skirt?  It's so darling!  I'm trying to see though, I think the skirt is different than the others I've seen.  Is it "angled"?  as in the animal print designs?  Or is it how she's standing/the skirt is falling?



It is the Spiral Skirt by Country Babies Boutique on youcanmakethis.com.  I love the way it turned out and I plan to make more.  Each panel swirls to the side and the previous color ends up being along the bottom edge of the new color.


----------



## 3huskymom

I'm contemplating buying the Feliz and Vida patterns. For those who have tried these how hard are they??? Are they easy to follow? Of course I'm sure they're not CarlaC easy but are they regular pattern easy???

Thanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> Ellarie


That outfit is perfect. What a cute idea. Did you use the you can make this pattern? or did you use the farbenmix one?
I think I want to make one now that I just realized you could just make a dress with it as the skirt. I've heard they are super easy to make. True?



squirrel said:


> It's been there as long as I can remember.  Can't believe it's been 10 years!


Wow! I didn't notice you had joined in 1999. That is a long time to be a part of the community.


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> I'm contemplating buying the Feliz and Vida patterns. For those who have tried these how hard are they??? Are they easy to follow? Of course I'm sure they're not CarlaC easy but are they regular pattern easy???
> 
> Thanks!


Vida is super easy. I had no problems with it at all. It sews up really fast. 
Feliz was a little more difficult to understand.. You definitely want to look at the online tutorials. It isn't hard after you figure it out the first time. It is just more time consuming. Go for it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> I'm not NaeNae, but http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-Spiral-Skirts.htm
> This is a super popular style of skirt. I knew it as a redondo skirt before youcanmakethis came out with their version.
> I haven't made it yet because skirts don't work on Hannah yet. I see someone made a dress with the skirt part like that.. interesting.


Psst...The pink and black Mickey one is one I made for Jenna for our last trip. She got a certificate for the cutest Minnie Mouse outfit.


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> Oh! Here is another. These would be too wide and thus would be much shorter. I like to scale them size wise to whomever is wearing them. The broomsticks were mine and Lin's so I wanted them bigger.



Love, love, love all your appliques Jessica.



KARAJ said:


> I had a great weekend sewing session so I thought I would show some of them. Sorry for the pic quality, my good camera needs to be repaired, so all I am using right now is my Blackberry. I also got several easy fits cut for my son, Ares, just have to sew them up, so I may be able to post those in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of easy fits and a Old Navy shirt that I added ribbon to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just liked the material of this peasant dress. I am a sucker for baby animals. It is a little long for my 1 year old, Kaylynn, but she can at least wear it all summer.



Everything looks great.  I love that baby animal fabric too.



ireland_nicole said:


> I'm doing a quick drive by for the minute, but will catch up later, I promise.
> Just finished my first Big Give outfit; it's for the brother of a tripper.  DS is modeling it for me; he wouldn't smile, just arrrggghed like a pirate LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do ya'll think he'll like it?  FWIW, the legs are the same length, but I didn't realize they needed to be "adjusted" when I took the pic.



Great pirate set.




Cherlynn25 said:


> I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.



Cute bag.  Love the mickey head



eeyore3847 said:


> We saw the movie on Saturday!
> Got these designs late thursday and worked in the aft and also sat morning to finish!!
> They really liked the movie. We went with Mike and some of his friends with kids... It was nice for the kids to meet some new friends...
> Here they are outside the house...



Great outfits Lori.  And so fast OMG.




SallyfromDE said:


> Be prepared for a few really bad pictures. I don't know what is wrong with my camera program, but it won't transfer all my pictures. But anyway, here is a project I was making for Kirsta for our trip. I hope to make one for my nephew, but the fabric I wanted is backordered. It was fun to make, went pretty quick, but the directions were terrible. I feel like rewriting them and sending it the author!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not totally done, I ordered some webbing to make a shoulder strap. I also didn't make it to the pattern, I had some things I didn't like, and changed them to what I wanted.



Cool castle.



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is a Aurora outfit from a skort and tank. I used a Disney pattern, but they only go to an 8. So I figured out the percent difference from te size 8 waist to Kirsta waist. I think it was about 29%, I enlarged it on the copy machine at 129%. It worked wonderful.



Great princess outfits.



LauraP0409 said:


> Most of them aren't "finished yet" I have alot of hemming and taking in on some of them, but I am waiting until we get closer to make sure I don't take too much in before our trip in Nov.



Oh my, so much nice stuff.  And cute kids too.



LauraP0409 said:


> Wearing her shirt.
> 
> I do have more outfits to post, but they are on my other computer, I will try to get them up soon. Thanks again for looking.



Like the seaworld dress, I don't think I would attempt an applique on a finished dress.  I would try it out before putting it together.  But that is just me, and I am not very experienced.



LauraP0409 said:


> Sorry to be a post hog, here are a few more. I think this is all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better picture of Abby's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls in their Nighties I made them. One is finished, one isn't hemmed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Giraffe pants. I go back and forth on them. I can't make up my mind if I like them. I think they look more like PJ pants. What do you think? I wont be hurt if you agree they look like PJ pants.
> 
> I am pretty sure that is everything I have done so far. I am so excited about our trip, and can't wait to go. Still have alot to do though. weird now the pics are so small.



Maybe if the pants were shorter, like capris, or if there was a cuff, or a ruffle they would look less like PJs.



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



OMG, glad you are OK.  I was actually kinda giggling at this and DH made me read it to him.  He wants to know how hard you hit your DH for mocking you.



NaeNae said:


> Okay here are some pictures from The Lion King that we went to on Mother's Day.  There were 4 generations, DM, DD, DGD5 and myself.



Aww, ever sweet with the 4 generations.  Great looking skirt.


----------



## squirrel

I was just taking some photos and all of a sudden my niece did this:






So I had to post it, as her face was covered already!


----------



## longaberger_lara

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



Well, I can't say that I've gotten stuck to my machine before, but I have sewn through my fingernail and fingertip before, so I feel at least part of your pain


----------



## 3huskymom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Psst...The pink and black Mickey one is one I made for Jenna for our last trip. She got a certificate for the cutest Minnie Mouse outfit.



Hmmmm......I was thinking of casing that one....do you mind? I guess if I "know" the creator its best to ask first!


----------



## danicaw

I have been off my computer all weekend doing party stuff for DS birthday... I love everything I see posted.... you guys are soo talented! 
I know I am missing a bunch... but....



Cherlynn25 said:


> I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.



I love this bag! I have been considering this pattern for a bag for me... now I really want to try it! Looks great!



SallyfromDE said:


> Be prepared for a few really bad pictures. I don't know what is wrong with my camera program, but it won't transfer all my pictures. But anyway, here is a project I was making for Kirsta for our trip. I hope to make one for my nephew, but the fabric I wanted is backordered. It was fun to make, went pretty quick, but the directions were terrible. I feel like rewriting them and sending it the author!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not totally done, I ordered some webbing to make a shoulder strap. I also didn't make it to the pattern, I had some things I didn't like, and changed them to what I wanted.



You made it! It looks GREAT! I have the pattern but am too intimidated to try it.  If you write up notes on it, I hope you will share  Love the windows and well, the whole thing is WONDERFUL! 



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



OUCH! I am glad you are ok. 
You have had quite the day. 


Today is DS 6th birthday! We had the party yesterday and it went great.
It was small, really just family with all the cousins. It was BOLT themed with scavenger hunt type game - they had to look for clues to help Bolt get to CA. They had fun! 
Here are some cake pics..... It was huge... yes, was... we have eaten WAY to much cake  









Hubby made the map from fondant (we made the marshmellow fondant). 
DS LOVED it! We took the map off before we cut the cake to save it a bit longer.... but today I looked at it and florida is missing.... I think DD ate it! 
(How often can you say that  )

Both kids are done with school for the summer already so we are jumping into summer this week  I am not quite ready, but oh well.
I hope to get some sewing done this week... wish me luck.

Oh! Big news... I am going with Hubby to WDW in October for the run! Without the kids ! My MIL offered to take them for the weekend so I could go with him... my in-laws are really the only grandparents I would consider leaving them with and its only for two nights... so I am going. I know it will be hard for me to leave and I feel a wee bit guilty for going to WDW without them, but hubby and I went every year before they were born, so its not odd for us to go..... see I am still trying to convince myself its ok 
He is going to do the Tower of Terror 13K and I am going to do the 5K.
Then we can do the party together! Anyone ever done a WDW run? I am hoping to fast walk... not a big runner but I have a few months to get ready!


----------



## teresajoy

LauraP0409 said:


> Sorry to be a post hog, here are a few more. I think this is all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't see them!!! I need bigger pictures please. 


troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi



Oh Christi!!! I would have been freaking out if that happened!!! Oh my goodness! You poor thing, I am so glad you are ok!!

What kind of machine do you have??



*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, that is where I found it at. I've been pm'ing people with the link. I thought we weren't allowed to post that here?
> I've asked a couple of times and no one answers me.



We are not allowed to post Ebay links. I'm sorry, I tried PMing you back, but something wacky was going on with my computer! It wouldn't type the correct letters when I was on here (it would on my computer though) I checked and it was in Qwerty and not dvorak, so I have no clue what was going on!



jham said:


> OUCH!  I'm glad you're okay!  My BIL is a paramedic, and I feel pretty safe in telling you that you probably made those paramedics' day!  They enjoy interesting calls with happy endings.  I can't believe your sewing machine locked in on you like that, I think mine would do the same. Sometimes when the bobbin jams I can't budge that needle at all.    Don't be embarrassed though, it's not like you sat on a sharp pair of scissors in the sofa or stepped on a needle and had it go through your foot and have to have surgery...



Jeanne, do you have to remember EVERYTHING!!!!?? 






mom2prettyprincess said:


> Uhh Ohhh.....I guess maybe I shouldn't have! But it's out there now. Will they let me know if I have to take it down?



Chances are they won't notice, but if they do they could give you an infraction without warning you. That happened to me when I posted an Ebay link. I was told that it's ok to post usernames, but not links and not hints to find the item in a search. 



NaeNae said:


> Okay here are some pictures from The Lion King that we went to on Mother's Day.  There were 4 generations, DM, DD, DGD5 and myself.



YEAH!!! I finally get to see it!!!! Wow, Cathy you did a great job!!! I love it!!! 

And, Brian was sitting here and he said, "Wow! I really like that, who made it?" So, it's even Brian approved!!!


----------



## billwendy

Cherlynn25 said:


> I am way behind but wanted to share the bag (YCMT Aivilo Messanger bag) that i made for last weeks 5th grade end of year trip to Epcot. we had a blast and this was the perfect bag for the trip. It was the first bag i have ever made and it went pretty smoothly. well other than the flap. i got real friendly with my seam ripper. overall it was an easy one to do.



I LOVE this - what size did you make? Do the directions tell how to make all those pockets, or did you improvise?

Shannon - thanks so much for your offer to help!! I ' ll get in touch if my mom decides she really wants to do it and carry all those with her!! lol!!

Still love that Steamboat Willie Feliz!!

Nae Nae - how wonderful is that picture!!! Love the outfit too!!

Jessica - you appliques look amazing!!! Dallas is cute as ever in his Lightning McQueen - what birthday was that? 2 years ago?

Lacy - I cut the pinafore dresses out today - actually Im going to make them shorter so they are tops - we will see!!!

So, anyone have vacation plans for this summer? We are doing our 2 weeks of volunteer work at Camp Promise, then in August we will do a week in Ocean City, NJ at my mom's little house. Still talking to DH about some time in Disney in the fall!!! I REALLY want to find an OT conference in LA so I can go to Disney land - so far nothing!! I did find one in Boston for October - anything cool to do there?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

3huskymom said:


> Hmmmm......I was thinking of casing that one....do you mind? I guess if I "know" the creator its best to ask first!


CASE away. I would be honored. There was a matching top. It is on the Simply Sweet page.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka, that skirt is just perfect.  I can see why she'd win!  The fabrics are made for that pattern, I think!

Wendy, "All" we are doing for vacation is Disney.  LOL!  This summer we can't plan much unless it's right here in our own state.  We still have NO idea when the boys' adoptions will be final.  We hear that the next XYZ step of the process is done, and then the next call we get is that something is missing/not done/not done correctly and we're a step back again.  And it can sometimes be a hassle to get them out of the state otherwise.  We already got permission for Disney, but I hate to "plan out" too much and then not get permission for whatever reason. I'm also waiting to see how things go with Phineas and Ferb on the trip as far as traveling with a 1 yo and a 2yo...this first trip we have plenty of hands for help, but it should give us a clue how easy it will be with just The Husband and me.  Maybe we'd do Cedar Point at the end of the summer, but that will almost seem like a let-down compared to Disney!

What is Camp Promise?


----------



## 3huskymom

danicaw said:


> I have been off my computer all weekend doing party stuff for DS birthday... I love everything I see posted.... you guys are soo talented!
> I know I am missing a bunch... but....
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag! I have been considering this pattern for a bag for me... now I really want to try it! Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> You made it! It looks GREAT! I have the pattern but am too intimidated to try it.  If you write up notes on it, I hope you will share  Love the windows and well, the whole thing is WONDERFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH! I am glad you are ok.
> You have had quite the day.
> 
> 
> Today is DS 6th birthday! We had the party yesterday and it went great.
> It was small, really just family with all the cousins. It was BOLT themed with scavenger hunt type game - they had to look for clues to help Bolt get to CA. They had fun!
> Here are some cake pics..... It was huge... yes, was... we have eaten WAY to much cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby made the map from fondant (we made the marshmellow fondant).
> DS LOVED it! We took the map off before we cut the cake to save it a bit longer.... but today I looked at it and florida is missing.... I think DD ate it!
> (How often can you say that  )
> 
> Love the cake! Hayleigh had a BOLT party this year too. Here's a pic of her cake that I made....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish BOLT  would be more popular. We all loved the move, and really identified with him since we have four huskies!


----------



## emcreative

Those cakes are both so good.  

I tried to make one of those Barbie cake once where the doll is in the middle and the cake his her skirt.  Please put emphasis on the word "tried".  The girls still talk and laugh about it now, years and years later.


----------



## carrie6466

jham said:


> OUCH!  I'm glad you're okay!  My BIL is a paramedic, and I feel pretty safe in telling you that you probably made those paramedics' day!  They enjoy interesting calls with happy endings.  I can't believe your sewing machine locked in on you like that, I think mine would do the same. Sometimes when the bobbin jams I can't budge that needle at all.    Don't be embarrassed though, it's not like you sat on a sharp pair of scissors in the sofa or stepped on a needle and had it go through your foot and have to have surgery...



Or changed the blade in your rotary cutter on Thursday, was testing to see if the blade was in right and slipped and needed go get 4 stiches in the ER or something like that ...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jessica52877 said:


> Is it fabric or a sheet? I have never seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fabric, I found it on  and it said by the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 3huskymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a store that has the main fabric and coordinates. Go to the link and then choose repros on the menu on the left and scroll down and there they are!
> 
> http://www.quiltaway.com/store.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...that is in my "Do I or Don't I" file....I will probably have to go with "I do"
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> That lady is going to wonder why she sells out of that fabric all of a sudden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LauraP0409

Trying to repost the pictures in a bigger size.


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, Karen, just for you, I'll post pictures of our 2004 trip to Cinderella's Royal Table!! Lydia was 16 months, Tessa was 13 months, Arminda and Casey were 6, Courtney was 10, and Corey was 12.
We had an ADR for before the park was open, so we walked down an almost empty Main Street!





Tessa welcomes you to Disney World!!! (This was in Heather's siggy for quite awhile)







Brian and Henry with the girls





Heather and Tessa in front of the mural





Me, Corey and Lydia in front of the mural. 






We never saw the Fairy Godmother, but we did get to sit in her chair (Casey and Arminda)





Belle was our favorite character at the meal. She was SOOOO sweet!!! She took a special liking to Corey!






This is one of my alltime favorite pictures!!!! He looks a little surprised! 





Tessa was more interested in Lydia than Snow White! (that's Courtney behind them)





We saw Mary Poppins (with Mom and Dad)





Cinderella and Arminda





Aurora was NOT very good! That was as real as her smile looked the entire time.





I wish we had been closer to the windows, it would have been nice to see out into the park. (Lydia was not feeling well on this trip, she had constant ear infections at this age and was rather miserable. We got her tubes right after we got back and the difference was amazing! I wish we had done it before we left!)





Lydia and Tessa shared Princess dresses. The Snow White is one I bought when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda. 





Doesn't Lydia look adorable!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have not made one of those spiral skirts since the pink and black one and now all of a sudden you guys have me wanting to make another one.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Tinka, that skirt is just perfect.  I can see why she'd win!  The fabrics are made for that pattern, I think!
> 
> Wendy, "All" we are doing for vacation is Disney.  LOL!  This summer we can't plan much unless it's right here in our own state.  We still have NO idea when the boys' adoptions will be final.  We hear that the next XYZ step of the process is done, and then the next call we get is that something is missing/not done/not done correctly and we're a step back again.  And it can sometimes be a hassle to get them out of the state otherwise.  We already got permission for Disney, but I hate to "plan out" too much and then not get permission for whatever reason. I'm also waiting to see how things go with Phineas and Ferb on the trip as far as traveling with a 1 yo and a 2yo...this first trip we have plenty of hands for help, but it should give us a clue how easy it will be with just The Husband and me.  Maybe we'd do Cedar Point at the end of the summer, but that will almost seem like a let-down compared to Disney!
> 
> What is Camp Promise?



No matter what - you will have fun!!! I've never been to Cedar Point, but isnt it famous for rollercoasters? We'll have to head up that way sometime!!! You'll have a ball at Disney!!! When Hannah was 1 and Tim was 2, just before his 3rd bday we all went for Night of Joy 2 years ago (Eliz was 5) - we had a GREAT time, and the kids were very resilliant. It was really HOT so we ended up doing a lot of pool time during the day, and then the parks at night. The little ones would end up falling asleep in the strollers = lol








Me and Bekah, Matt, Eliz, Tim and Hannah!!! We were stuck at the bus stops at the MK during a CRAZY thunderstorm!!! We got SOAKED!! But, me and the kids had brought extra tshirts to have the characters sign at LTT for dinner, so we were able to change in to dry shirts!!!





Camp Promise is located in Bigfork, MT. My DH and I and Bekah and Matt (neice and nephew)(and some others from our church) will be volunteering for the 1st 2 weeks in July - this will be our 5th year in a row!! It is a camp for Children/Adults aged 9 and up with special needs/challenges. It is a ton of work, but a ton of FUN as well!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

A Quick applique tutorial...

HeatherSue wrote up an AWESOME tute, so I won't go to in depth but here is how I do it. 

Choose your picture/design.  Print it out or trace it.  Trace each piece of the picture onto a fusible web (I use HeatnBond Lite)  Pay attention to how you want to layer your pieces.  Trace pieces that will be the base pieces a little bigger so the layers overlap.  (Can you tell who it's going to be yet?)






Choose your fabrics for your applique, roughly cut out each piece and iron it onto the wrong side of your fabric.






Cut out your applique pieces.  Use a washable pen or pencil and trace the face, or any detail work you'll need markings for.  You can either use a light box or a window to do this.  Start layering your pieces, like a puzzle.











Poor Princess is looking a little cross-eyed!!






Don't forget to put a stabelizer onto the back of your fabric.  I backed almost the entire piece of background fabric for this applique.  If the stabelizer starts to come off while you are stitching (it will) just iron it on again.

Start appliqueing!!  I use a zig zag stitch and for the outside lines, I usually have my machine width set at 3 and it's Length set at .4. 






For inside detail lines and Facial features stitch length and width will vary - Her mouth I had my Width at 2 and Length at .4  






For straight  lines, you can let the machine feed the fabric through, but for curves, gently guide your fabric.  If you have to stop and make a tight turn, put your needle down and pivot the fabric a little at a time.  I try to get the outside edge of my stitching as close to the edge of the applique fabric as possible. (I took the foot off for the picture)






Almost Done!  Back - you can see the stabelizer, I already tore off the excess that was outside the applique.






I finished Cindy by stitching her eyebrows by hand (literally  )






BTW - I think Cinderella is one of the harder Princess to applique!!  I can never get her eyes just right!!  I hope to have the whole set done in a few days.


----------



## squirrel

So if I go to the Fabric store and ask for stabelizer they will know what I want?

I think I picked up some of that Fusible Web a while ago, it was kind of expensive.


----------



## jham

3huskymom said:


> Where do you find your hand applique designs???I love all those ones you've shown.
> 
> Another question....where is a good place to buy girls tees that are the nicer more fitted quality? I don't like the boxiness of the hanes tees.


 


squirrel said:


> So if I go to the Fabric store and ask for stabelizer they will know what I want?
> 
> I think I picked up some of that Fusible Web a while ago, it was kind of expensive.


 
There are a LOT of kinds of stabilizer.  If you want the Heat 'n' Bond lite (make sure it's the lite) it is hanging on the notions wall usually.  They have a smaller flat folded pack or you can get a whole roll.  I usually get it with a coupon or when Joann's has 50% off the notions wall.  It's not too expensive.


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> A Quick applique tutorial...
> 
> HeatherSue wrote up an AWESOME tute, so I won't go to in depth but here is how I do it.
> 
> Choose your picture/design.  Print it out or trace it.  Trace each piece of the picture onto a fusible web (I use HeatnBond Lite)  Pay attention to how you want to layer your pieces.  Trace pieces that will be the base pieces a little bigger so the layers overlap.  (Can you tell who it's going to be yet?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your fabrics for your applique, roughly cut out each piece and iron it onto the wrong side of your fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out your applique pieces.  Use a washable pen or pencil and trace the face, or any detail work you'll need markings for.  You can either use a light box or a window to do this.  Start layering your pieces, like a puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Princess is looking a little cross-eyed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to put a stabelizer onto the back of your fabric.
> 
> Start appliqueing!!  I use a zig zag stitch and for the outside lines, I usually have my machine width set at 3 and it's Length set at .4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For inside detail lines and Facial features stitch length and width will vary - Her mouth I had my Width at 2 and Length at .4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For straight  lines, you can let the machine feed the fabric through, but for curves, gently guide your fabric.  If you have to stop and make a tight turn, put your needle down and pivot the fabric a little at a time.  I try to get the outside edge of my stitching as close to the edge of the applique fabric as possible. (I took the foot off for the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Done!  Back - you can see the stabelizer, I already tore off the excess that was outside the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Cindy by stitching her eyebrows by hand (literally  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I think Cinderella is one of the harder Princess to applique!!  I can never get her eyes just right!!  I hope to have the whole set done in a few days.



Wow! I can't believe you did all of that tonight, I am working on a princess dress right now too, I have never tried applique's by hand, but I can image it would take me weeks to do that. I have been doing the princesses on my embroidery machine and can only get like 1-2 done a night. I have two more to go since DD decided she wants 8 princesses instead of the 6 I was doing. Actually she wanted 10, but we compromised.


----------



## karebear1

Teresa- THANK YOU FOR SHARING THOSE PHOTOS!! I can't believe how much everyone has grown up... even the moms and dads    I just love that you have these wonderful memories of your family times at WDW!   And that Corey..... I can see why he got taht smooch on his cheek!


----------



## LauraP0409

Wow 2cutekidz, I am amazed you did that today, and it looks awesome. I am a little confused, so I would nead both fusible web and stabalizer? Thanks for doing that.


----------



## 2cutekidz

squirrel said:


> So if I go to the Fabric store and ask for stabelizer they will know what I want?
> 
> I think I picked up some of that Fusible Web a while ago, it was kind of expensive.



You can buy HeatnBond Lite off a bolt for about $2 a yard, but it's a only about 16 inches wide.  Make sure you use either lite or if it's Wonder Under not the ULTRA.  The heaver fusibles will gunk up your needle (or so I've been told)  You can also buy it prepackaged on the notions wall.

The Stabelizer is on the notions wall too (at least at Joann's it is) I usually use a coupon and buy the small package of it (Sulky Iron-on Tear Away).


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> Wow! I can't believe you did all of that tonight, I am working on a princess dress right now too, I have never tried applique's by hand, but I can image it would take me weeks to do that. I have been doing the princesses on my embroidery machine and can only get like 1-2 done a night. I have two more to go since DD decided she wants 8 princesses instead of the 6 I was doing. Actually she wanted 10, but we compromised.



I think I started on her around 7 and finished just after 11.  Amazing what I can get done with no interruptions!  Cindy was traced out, I just had to cut and piece her together so that cut down on time.  She was fairly easy because there aren't alot of pieces to her.  



LauraP0409 said:


> Wow 2cutekidz, I am amazed you did that today, and it looks awesome. I am a little confused, so I would nead both fusible web and stabalizer? Thanks for doing that.



No problem!!

The HeatnBond is what makes the applique fabric stick toyour background fabric.  The stabelizer makes the fabric stiffer so it doesn't pucker.  Without the stabelizer, the fabric will bunch up.  I don't use it on heavy fabric though(like denim)


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Teresa- THANK YOU FOR SHARING THOSE PHOTOS!! I can't believe how much everyone has grown up... even the moms and dads    I just love that you have these wonderful memories of your family times at WDW!   And that Corey..... I can see why he got taht smooch on his cheek!



You are very welcome Karen!! It was such a fun trip! That was our third big family trip together. Such good memories!


----------



## eeyore3847

*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful! Those colors are so pretty.


Thanks



ireland_nicole said:


> I love these!


Thanks



tricia said:


> Great outfits Lori.  And so fast OMG.



Thank you... I was sewing like crazy!


----------



## jham

jham said:


> There are a LOT of kinds of stabilizer. If you want the Heat 'n' Bond lite (make sure it's the lite) it is hanging on the notions wall usually. They have a smaller flat folded pack or you can get a whole roll. I usually get it with a coupon or when Joann's has 50% off the notions wall. It's not too expensive.


 
Yep, quoting myself.  I think I need to go to bed   Leslie is right, you need the heat 'n' bond lite to fuse your applique to the fabric and the stabilizer for the back side.  I also use the iron-on tear-away sulky.  They are usually right by each other on the notions wall.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> Psst...The pink and black Mickey one is one I made for Jenna for our last trip. She got a certificate for the cutest Minnie Mouse outfit.


I just got some of that pink and black Mickey fabric. I am a huge pink fan, so I had to have it. I planned on making another outfit with it, but ya never know. I might just have to do the spiral now. 



squirrel said:


> I was just taking some photos and all of a sudden my niece did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to post it, as her face was covered already!


Haha.. that is cute.



danicaw said:


>


Wow! What a neat cake. 



teresajoy said:


> We are not allowed to post Ebay links. I'm sorry, I tried PMing you back, but something wacky was going on with my computer! It wouldn't type the correct letters when I was on here (it would on my computer though) I checked and it was in Qwerty and not dvorak, so I have no clue what was going on!
> 
> 
> Chances are they won't notice, but if they do they could give you an infraction without warning you. That happened to me when I posted an Ebay link. I was told that it's ok to post usernames, but not links and not hints to find the item in a search.


Thanks for clearing that up. You can even say what to search for? Definitely didn't know that!



teresajoy said:


>


Awww! Loved all of the pictures. Tessa and Lydia are just adorable!! 
I thought that the pictures of Hannah with Aurora were just horrible. Her hair!! omgosh! I figured she was just having a bad wig day, but guess not.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have not made one of those spiral skirts since the pink and black one and now all of a sudden you guys have me wanting to make another one.


Great.. you make it and then tell us how difficult it is. Unless you remember.. then you don't have to make it again. 



2cutekidz said:


> BTW - I think Cinderella is one of the harder Princess to applique!!  I can never get her eyes just right!!  I hope to have the whole set done in a few days.


Thanks for the tutorial. You said a few things that I didn't know. I think when I did Mickey and Minnie freehand it took me about 6 hours.. If I had a bigger hoop and had done it on the machine I estimate about 1.5.. I am really slow. You should see the face I did on Alice.. it is so scary that I have stopped working on the dress. I had to stick her underneath alot of fabric because I swear her eyes are evil.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The spiral skirt wasn't hard, it was just frustrating, because you have to make the fabric go backwards. That took a good bit of time. Come to think of it that might have been more frustrating than it was supposed to be because back then I did not have the machine that I have now and I did not have a proper sewing table.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> The spiral skirt wasn't hard, it was just frustrating, because you have to make the fabric go backwards. That took a good bit of time. Come to think of it that might have been more frustrating than it was supposed to be because back then I did not have the machine that I have now and I did not have a proper sewing table.


 What do you  mean by the fabric having to go backwards? You mean when you pin it right sides together to make the seams on all those pieces?? I would imagine that could be a little difficult.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh, and we really need to do the Louisiana area meet. That would be so much fun.


----------



## minnie2

Morning!   I am LOVING all the appliques and the extra Tutorial!  I am going to brave a face applique SOON!  Really soon!  I ahve Jedi Mickey printed out but I am askeered of him and wondering if there maybe another one that is easier to start?  Stitch maybe?    Any suggestions??????



troijka said:


> Hi All,
> First, let me say that even though I have only posted a few times here, I am a LOYAL lurker. Haha.
> 
> I needed to share my story with a group that will understand.  I just had a terrible, humiliating experience and I am so upset.  I was sewing a princess sundress for my daughter a little bit ago and I literally sewed my thumb to my machine.  Mind you, this is a new machine for me, so when I finish a stitich, I automatically kicks forward one stitch (something I am not totally used to), BUT I have been sewing since I was 12 and never had an accident.
> 
> So, of course it was my right hand and my needle locked in the down position, going through the side of my thumb and out the back.  I tried to release everything, tried to force the hand up, etc.  but I was starting to panic.  DH was not home from work and DD was at dance class.  No  one to help.  So what do I do?  Call 911. YOu should have heard the dispatcher "Your hand is stuck in WHAT?"  (are sewing machines that foreign of an object???)
> 
> Anyhow, it took 2 paramedics to pry the needle up and free me.  Luckily, No major damage (except to my ego), but I am 7.5 months pregnant and very emotional, so by the time they got to my house, I was balling hysterically...(the thumb is throbbing...)
> 
> DH came home a few minutes after EMTs left and after making sure I was ok, proceeded to crack up and ask me is I had everything "nailed down"  for the rest of the day.  HAHA...dont mock the pregnant girl!!!!
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this story....
> 
> Christi


Oh MY  I am so glad you are ok!  I have grazed my finger with my needle and taken off a ail and that hurt so I can't imagine how much pain you were in!  



*Toadstool* said:


> I'm not NaeNae, but http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/How-to-Make-Spiral-Skirts.htm
> This is a super popular style of skirt. I knew it as a redondo skirt before youcanmakethis came out with their version.
> I haven't made it yet because skirts don't work on Hannah yet. I see someone made a dress with the skirt part like that.. interesting.





emcreative said:


> NaeNae do you have another picture of the skirt?  It's so darling!  I'm trying to see though, I think the skirt is different than the others I've seen.  Is it "angled"?  as in the animal print designs?  Or is it how she's standing/the skirt is falling?


I am making one of these right now!  all my pieces are cut out and hopefully today I can start sewing!  

Cathy yours is adorable!  I love the 4 generation picture!  
For those of you who made this skirt did you top stitch the spirals????

Teresa- Those pictures are darling!  I love seeing the kids as babies!!!  Corey looks a little flushed with Bella showing him some love



2cutekidz said:


> A Quick applique tutorial...
> 
> HeatherSue wrote up an AWESOME tute, so I won't go to in depth but here is how I do it.
> 
> Choose your picture/design.  Print it out or trace it.  Trace each piece of the picture onto a fusible web (I use HeatnBond Lite)  Pay attention to how you want to layer your pieces.  Trace pieces that will be the base pieces a little bigger so the layers overlap.  (Can you tell who it's going to be yet?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your fabrics for your applique, roughly cut out each piece and iron it onto the wrong side of your fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out your applique pieces.  Use a washable pen or pencil and trace the face, or any detail work you'll need markings for.  You can either use a light box or a window to do this.  Start layering your pieces, like a puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Princess is looking a little cross-eyed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to put a stabelizer onto the back of your fabric.  I backed almost the entire piece of background fabric for this applique.  If the stabelizer starts to come off while you are stitching (it will) just iron it on again.
> 
> Start appliqueing!!  I use a zig zag stitch and for the outside lines, I usually have my machine width set at 3 and it's Length set at .4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For inside detail lines and Facial features stitch length and width will vary - Her mouth I had my Width at 2 and Length at .4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For straight  lines, you can let the machine feed the fabric through, but for curves, gently guide your fabric.  If you have to stop and make a tight turn, put your needle down and pivot the fabric a little at a time.  I try to get the outside edge of my stitching as close to the edge of the applique fabric as possible. (I took the foot off for the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Done!  Back - you can see the stabelizer, I already tore off the excess that was outside the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Cindy by stitching her eyebrows by hand (literally  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I think Cinderella is one of the harder Princess to applique!!  I can never get her eyes just right!!  I hope to have the whole set done in a few days.



Thanks!  I LOVE Heather's Tutorial and reading how other people do it as well is great maybe just maybe I can do it..  
I have been hounding Jessica and she has been wonderful putting up with my fear and encouraging me.  I think I just need to jump in and do it!  

Can any one tel I am talking myself into this


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> What do you  mean by the fabric having to go backwards? You mean when you pin it right sides together to make the seams on all those pieces?? I would imagine that could be a little difficult.


Yeah when you put the two pieces together one of them has to go backwards. I think I had almost all of my pins used when I pinned each curve.


*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, and we really need to do the Louisiana area meet. That would be so much fun.


I know that would be so much fun.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Good Morning Ladies and Tom, I cannot even begin to catch up on everything that I missed while on vacation!! Wow, you guys have been super busy! I am so ready to get back to my sewing machine!! It's kind of sad that our Disney trip is over, but I think I have my fantastic husband talked into a trip for next year, so something to look forward to and plan outfits for!!! Also I have an off topic question for you... Do any of you homeschool? My DD is 9 and has been attending public school, she has done very well there and I really don't have any problems with her school, but I have really been feeling the pull towards homeschool, (when God calls I do my best to answer) I feel like we need more of a Bible based education for our children and also that homeschooling my be what is best for my 3 year old. So if you are a homeschooler, maybe you can give me a little insight.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

NaeNae said:


> I think we've talked in the past.  That is the church my husband grew up in.  We came back to that church after military active duty and raised our kids there.  DD was married in that church, and I used to ring handbells there.



I think we have, too!

I saw your Lion King pics, and I thought, "Hey, that looks like the Civic Center!"  Another DISer was there on Mother's Day, too.  We went on May 7.  DNiece6 and DS3 LOVED it!!  DS3 kept asking where the characters were that come out at FOTLK in AK.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> 1.)Awww! Loved all of the pictures. Tessa and Lydia are just adorable!!
> I thought that the pictures of Hannah with Aurora were just horrible. Her hair!! omgosh! I figured she was just having a bad wig day, but guess not.
> 
> 
> 2.)You should see the face I did on Alice.. it is so scary that I have stopped working on the dress. I had to stick her underneath alot of fabric because I swear her eyes are evil.



1.) They were little cuties, weren't they!!!! 
2.)


----------



## NaeNae

minnie2 said:


> Cathy yours is adorable!  I love the 4 generation picture!
> For those of you who made this skirt did you top stitch the spirals????/QUOTE]
> 
> I top stitched mine.  I think it makes it lay better.


----------



## minnie2

NaeNae said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy yours is adorable!  I love the 4 generation picture!
> For those of you who made this skirt did you top stitch the spirals????/QUOTE]
> 
> I top stitched mine.  I think it makes it lay better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I was thinking!  I HATE topstitching but I do it when ever I can because it looks so pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

With all the talk of the Redondo (spiral) skirts I thought I'd shamelessly repost the one I made for Lydia!!! This skirt went together really quickly. I put glow in the dark ric rac on the seams of mine (that's where my tag came from  )










I need to make another one, I really enjoyed making this.

ETA: I was just looking at the length of the skirt. She has grown a lot since I made this!!


----------



## LauraP0409

I love the skirt and shirt Teresa. Thanks for posting the pics from your previous trip. I think it is great you have been able to have so many family trips together. Getting my family to come with me just doesn't happen. I guess I am the only Disney lover, they think I am nuts, but Oh well. 

OKay I have another question about the appliques, the thread you use, is it a special kind? It looks so silky. Thanks. 

Christi, I am glad you are okay. 

I haven't figured out how to quote yet, but I am working on figuring it out.


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> With all the talk of the Redondo (spiral) skirts I thought I'd shamelessly repost the one I made for Lydia!!! This skirt went together really quickly. I put glow in the dark ric rac on the seams of mine (that's where my tag came from  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make another one, I really enjoyed making this.
> 
> ETA: I was just looking at the length of the skirt. She has grown a lot since I made this!!



I hadn't seen this the first time, so I sure am glad you reposted!  Gorgeous!


----------



## jham

I thought I quoted the picture!  TERESA! That is one of my favorite outfits ever!  Didn't you do a tutorial on the sleeves?  Is it in your bookmarks?  SO cute!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

billwendy said:


> Lacy - I cut the pinafore dresses out today - actually Im going to make them shorter so they are tops - we will see!!!


I can not wait to see it 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Tom, I cannot even begin to catch up on everything that I missed while on vacation!! Wow, you guys have been super busy! I am so ready to get back to my sewing machine!! It's kind of sad that our Disney trip is over, but I think I have my fantastic husband talked into a trip for next year, so something to look forward to and plan outfits for!!! Also I have an off topic question for you... Do any of you homeschool? My DD is 9 and has been attending public school, she has done very well there and I really don't have any problems with her school, but I have really been feeling the pull towards homeschool, (when God calls I do my best to answer) I feel like we need more of a Bible based education for our children and also that homeschooling my be what is best for my 3 year old. So if you are a homeschooler, maybe you can give me a little insight.


We are homeschoolers and I am pretty sure there are a few others on this thread as well.  I would be happy to answer any questions you have.  Ask away!



teresajoy said:


> With all the talk of the Redondo (spiral) skirts I thought I'd shamelessly repost the one I made for Lydia!!! This skirt went together really quickly. I put glow in the dark ric rac on the seams of mine (that's where my tag came from  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make another one, I really enjoyed making this.
> 
> ETA: I was just looking at the length of the skirt. She has grown a lot since I made this!!


I just love this outfit.  I really love this skirt pattern.  I may have to try it soon.


----------



## teresajoy

I got our Photopass CDs yesterday from the Photopass Share I organized. I was sorting them out by Diser and then I found this picture:






The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
 She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence!  I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Good Morning Everyone!  

About 3 weeks ago my computer died and I really haven't been on since then.  I am about 40 pages behind on the old thread and behind on this thread since the beginning. I don't think I can even begin to go back and try and catch up with all that I've missed!  I am loving my new laptop though and so excited to be back on!  Missed all of you!


----------



## my*2*angels

I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this!  The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed!  I said go ahead and this is what they put on:





PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL


----------



## my*2*angels

teresajoy said:


> I got our Photopass CDs yesterday from the Photopass Share I organized. I was sorting them out by Diser and then I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
> She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence!  I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!



Okay, that is just tooo cool!  And I have always loved that outfit with the glow in the dark rick rack!


----------



## eyor44

HeatherSue
I just wanted to stop by and say thank you for the tutorial on applique and I see that is what you have all been talking about lately. I can't view photos at work, so will have to make time tonight. I finally figure out how to set the stitch length and wideth and after much practice I was able to do some rather decent, simple appliques. I finished 7 shirts last night. Thank you so much for sharing with us. 

Lisa


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> I got our Photopass CDs yesterday from the Photopass Share I organized. I was sorting them out by Diser and then I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
> She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence! I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!


 
So cool!



my*2*angels said:


> I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this! The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed! I said go ahead and this is what they put on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL


 
That is just too cute!  I love their poses.  You can just tell they love their pettis!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> With all the talk of the Redondo (spiral) skirts I thought I'd shamelessly repost the one I made for Lydia!!! This skirt went together really quickly. I put glow in the dark ric rac on the seams of mine (that's where my tag came from  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make another one, I really enjoyed making this.
> 
> ETA: I was just looking at the length of the skirt. She has grown a lot since I made this!!


 I love it!  It makes me want to run out and get some rick rack for mine!  but maybe not! 
Lydia looks so little here!  Where does the time go???



my*2*angels said:


> I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this!  The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed!  I said go ahead and this is what they put on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  Gotta love girls who know how to dress!  
 I told Nik she cloud wear her petti the last day of school because they are only there for an hour and I will probably be going to both kids class rooms for the last day
 How o you gusy pack your pettis?  She wants to bring one to Atlanta.


----------



## bellaloveboutique

*Toadstool* said:


> OOh I like the idea of the mice stitching the word.
> Now I just need to find the perfect images.
> 
> 
> I guess this could be an alternative to the FATW fabric?
> I think it is pretty.. just missing the flags.



I love this fabric as well, but the lady I am making it for doesn't really like it all that much.   I think she wants something more cutie. like for a kid.  Thanks though!


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> So cool!
> 
> 
> 
> That is just too cute!  I love their poses.  You can just tell they love their pettis!



Thank you!  I need to get Rylie a small one!  This one is so big she can hardly get around in it, but she LOVES it!



minnie2 said:


> I love it!  It makes me want to run out and get some rick rack for mine!  but maybe not!
> Lydia looks so little here!  Where does the time go???
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  Gotta love girls who know how to dress!
> I told Nik she cloud wear her petti the last day of school because they are only there for an hour and I will probably be going to both kids class rooms for the last day
> How o you gusy pack your pettis?  She wants to bring one to Atlanta.



LOL!  that would be the only way I would ever let Sydni wear hers to school!


----------



## KARAJ

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Tom, I cannot even begin to catch up on everything that I missed while on vacation!! Wow, you guys have been super busy! I am so ready to get back to my sewing machine!! It's kind of sad that our Disney trip is over, but I think I have my fantastic husband talked into a trip for next year, so something to look forward to and plan outfits for!!! Also I have an off topic question for you... Do any of you homeschool? My DD is 9 and has been attending public school, she has done very well there and I really don't have any problems with her school, but I have really been feeling the pull towards homeschool, (when God calls I do my best to answer) I feel like we need more of a Bible based education for our children and also that homeschooling my be what is best for my 3 year old. So if you are a homeschooler, maybe you can give me a little insight.



This was our first year homeschooling, We chose to go year round though so we are about 1.25 "school years" into it. As of right now we plan on continuing this route of schooling. We feel it is what is the best choice for our family. I am lucky that my husband is behind it completely, and almost all of our slightly extended families are also more supportive than we expected. We chose to use Sonlight curriculum for the current year, but I know many people have had good experience with the other Christian ones like Abeka, Alpha Omega, Bob Jones etc.. The main reasons we chose Sonlight was that I really do like the literature based curriculum, and for right now I like having a full curriculum schedule instead of writing my own from scratch. Good Luck with your decision I am sure you will do what is right for your family. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## bclydia

teresajoy said:


> I got our Photopass CDs yesterday from the Photopass Share I organized. I was sorting them out by Diser and then I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
> She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence!  I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!



What a fabulous coincidence!! You have such sharp eyes to have caught that!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this!  The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed!  I said go ahead and this is what they put on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL


I love it. That reminds me of when Jenna dresses herself. A shirred sundress and purple Hannah Montana boots.  I love my child's sense of style.


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> I love it. That reminds me of when Jenna dresses herself. A shirred sundress and purple Hannah Montana boots.  I love my child's sense of style.



 I have a pic somewhere of Sydni that she dressed herself in!  I think the ensemble included rainboots, ski hat and some other strange accessories.  I will have to see if I can find it!


----------



## mirandag819

minnie2 said:


> I love it!  It makes me want to run out and get some rick rack for mine!  but maybe not!
> Lydia looks so little here!  Where does the time go???
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  Gotta love girls who know how to dress!
> I told Nik she cloud wear her petti the last day of school because they are only there for an hour and I will probably be going to both kids class rooms for the last day
> How o you gusy pack your pettis?  She wants to bring one to Atlanta.



I pack pettis in space bags travel size bags. They squish down so they are easy to put in a suitcase, but when I take them out of the bag they go right back to their original shape.


----------



## my*2*angels

Here it is!  I forgot about the guitar!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I'm gonna give a bit of a teaser since I am almost done and you guys have been so patient. Here is the Summer top for my first ebook. The idea came from Nicole when she was asking for the pattern to the top that had the criss cross back to it. 

Here is the front:




Here is the back:




And this is Jenna being a silly girl:


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> Here it is!  I forgot about the guitar!


I think Sydni and Jenna are subscribing to the same fashion magazines.


----------



## 2cutekidz

minnie2 said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  Gotta love girls who know how to dress!
> I told Nik she cloud wear her petti the last day of school because they are only there for an hour and I will probably be going to both kids class rooms for the last day
> How o you gusy pack your pettis?  She wants to bring one to Atlanta.



You can pack a petti in a BIG ziplock bag (the 2 gallon size works.)  Smush all the air out and it will pack pretty tight.  They are still fluffy when you take them out of the bag.


----------



## ireland_nicole

my*2*angels said:


> I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this!  The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed!  I said go ahead and this is what they put on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL


I love their sense of style!!


Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm gonna give a bit of a teaser since I am almost done and you guys have been so patient. Here is the Summer top for my first ebook. The idea came from Nicole when she was asking for the pattern to the top that had the criss cross back to it.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jenna being a silly girl:



Cute! Love the back.

DD of course wants a custom for Up, but my hoops only 4x4, and DH said I absolutely cannot go out and by a new machine right now, so there was nothing for it but to try it by hand... can anyone actually guess what this is supposed to be?




and the whole thing:





and now, just because...
DD begged Saturday for a new church dress because the children's choir was singing Sunday am;  I could have said no... but then I walked into hobby lobby and this fabric was staring at me!  The bodice actually has hymn sheets on it and the skirt is bible verses- I mean, how perfect is that?  I would have liked something more elaborate, but I only had two hours to make it, so this was it.


----------



## KarenW

ireland_nicole said:


> DD of course wants a custom for Up, but my hoops only 4x4, and DH said I absolutely cannot go out and by a new machine right now, so there was nothing for it but to try it by hand... can anyone actually guess what this is supposed to be?
> and the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, just because...
> DD begged Saturday for a new church dress because the children's choir was singing Sunday am;  I could have said no... but then I walked into hobby lobby and this fabric was staring at me!  The bodice actually has hymn sheets on it and the skirt is bible verses- I mean, how perfect is that?  I would have liked something more elaborate, but I only had two hours to make it, so this was it.



Well, hello, it's Doug! (Dug?)  And it looks great!  I love it with that dog fabric.

Love the dress for the choir - perfect material!


----------



## emcreative

Awesome Dug!   Love the the girls dressing themselves, my Hannah would fit in well.

I thought I'd post this just in case anyone can use it!!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> I thought I quoted the picture!  TERESA! That is one of my favorite outfits ever!  Didn't you do a tutorial on the sleeves?  Is it in your bookmarks?  SO cute!



Aww, thanks!!! I did do a little tutorial for the sleeves. It is either in Photobucket or the bookmarks, possibly both! 



sahm1000 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> About 3 weeks ago my computer died and I really haven't been on since then.  I am about 40 pages behind on the old thread and behind on this thread since the beginning. I don't think I can even begin to go back and try and catch up with all that I've missed!  I am loving my new laptop though and so excited to be back on!  Missed all of you!


I was wondering where you had been!


LauraP0409 said:


> I love the skirt and shirt Teresa. Thanks for posting the pics from your previous trip. I think it is great you have been able to have so many family trips together. Getting my family to come with me just doesn't happen. I guess I am the only Disney lover, they think I am nuts, but Oh well.
> 
> OKay I have another question about the appliques, the thread you use, is it a special kind? It looks so silky. Thanks.
> 
> Christi, I am glad you are okay.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to quote yet, but I am working on figuring it out.


Thank you! I really love that outfit too.
We have had many great trips with the whole family, I feel fortunate to have such a wonderful family! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I hadn't seen this the first time, so I sure am glad you reposted!  Gorgeous!



Thank you! I am thinking I really need to make another one soon! 



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I just love this outfit.  I really love this skirt pattern.  I may have to try it soon.



It's really very easy to do, and it looks so cute when it's done. The directions aren't Carla's, but once you figure out what she's talking about (or in one instance just forget what she says and just do what makes sense) it's pretty easy! 



my*2*angels said:


> I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this!  The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed!  I said go ahead and this is what they put on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL



LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!! I just love seeing pictures of little girls in their pettis!!!! And, I'm so proud of you for not mentioning the hair!!! 



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, that is just tooo cool!  And I have always loved that outfit with the glow in the dark rick rack!


I know, what are the odds! 
I wish I could find some more of that rick rack! 


minnie2 said:


> I love it!  It makes me want to run out and get some rick rack for mine!  but maybe not!
> Lydia looks so little here!  Where does the time go???
> 
> How o you gusy pack your pettis?  She wants to bring one to Atlanta.


Doesn't she look tiny!! Little biddy Liddy!
Pettis pack up real well in ziploc bags!


----------



## HeatherSue

2cutekidz said:


> A Quick applique tutorial...


You do it almost exactly like I do!  But, I do the eyes and stuff by hand because I stink at trying to do that detail on the machine.



LauraP0409 said:


>


Look at those beautiful girls!  I love their Little Mermaid jammies and the AK outfits are GREAT!



teresajoy said:


> Heather and Tessa in front of the mural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa was more interested in Lydia than Snow White! (that's Courtney behind them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Arminda


Are you trying to make me cry?  Look at how little they all were- me too!  I was at my goal weight for Weight Watchers in that picture.  That was many pounds ago...*sigh*  

I don't have that picture of us inside the castle, or the one of Tessa and Lydia with Snow White, so I swiped them.  I LOVE that picture of Arminda and Cinderella.  That was a great Cinderella!



karebear1 said:


> Teresa- THANK YOU FOR SHARING THOSE PHOTOS!! I can't believe how much everyone has grown up... even the moms and dads    I just love that you have these wonderful memories of your family times at WDW!   And that Corey..... I can see why he got taht smooch on his cheek!


We have had some magical times together.   I have such a wonderful family.  



jham said:


> Yep, quoting myself.


I thought I'd quote you so you don't feel so lonely. 



minnie2 said:


> Morning!   I am LOVING all the appliques and the extra Tutorial!  I am going to brave a face applique SOON!  Really soon!  I ahve Jedi Mickey printed out but I am askeered of him and wondering if there maybe another one that is easier to start?  Stitch maybe?    Any suggestions??????


Just give it a shot, Marlo!  You can do it!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Tom, I cannot even begin to catch up on everything that I missed while on vacation!! Wow, you guys have been super busy! I am so ready to get back to my sewing machine!! It's kind of sad that our Disney trip is over, but I think I have my fantastic husband talked into a trip for next year, so something to look forward to and plan outfits for!!! Also I have an off topic question for you... Do any of you homeschool? My DD is 9 and has been attending public school, she has done very well there and I really don't have any problems with her school, but I have really been feeling the pull towards homeschool, (when God calls I do my best to answer) I feel like we need more of a Bible based education for our children and also that homeschooling my be what is best for my 3 year old. So if you are a homeschooler, maybe you can give me a little insight.


I wish I could talk my husband into a trip.  He absolutely refuses to go with me in October, even though I have offered to pay for everything!  He is such a stick in the mud!

I have been considering homeschooling, too.  I have a friend that homeschools her kids and she uses the Sonlight curriculum.



teresajoy said:


>


Awww....little bitty pretty Lyddy!!



teresajoy said:


> The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
> She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence!  I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!


That is just so awesome! What are the odds?  I am also thrilled to see that Caleb wore the shirt I made him in the parks!



sahm1000 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> About 3 weeks ago my computer died and I really haven't been on since then.  I am about 40 pages behind on the old thread and behind on this thread since the beginning. I don't think I can even begin to go back and try and catch up with all that I've missed!  I am loving my new laptop though and so excited to be back on!  Missed all of you!


  Good to see you around, Benita!



my*2*angels said:


> I just had to share because I knew all of my Disboutiquer peeps would appreciate this!  The girls asked me this morning if they could get themselves dressed!  I said go ahead and this is what they put on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Notice I did not say please excuse Sydni's hair even though she looks like she has been electrocuted!LOL


Too cute!!! Good girl for not telling us to excuse Sydni's hair.  



eyor44 said:


> HeatherSue
> I just wanted to stop by and say thank you for the tutorial on applique and I see that is what you have all been talking about lately. I can't view photos at work, so will have to make time tonight. I finally figure out how to set the stitch length and wideth and after much practice I was able to do some rather decent, simple appliques. I finished 7 shirts last night. Thank you so much for sharing with us.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you so much, Lisa!  It's comments like this that really make my day!   Do you have any pictures of the appliques you did?



my*2*angels said:


> Here it is!  I forgot about the guitar!


How cute is she!! So funny!!  I have a picture of Tessa wearing a similar outfit somewhere.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm gonna give a bit of a teaser since I am almost done and you guys have been so patient. Here is the Summer top for my first ebook. The idea came from Nicole when she was asking for the pattern to the top that had the criss cross back to it.
> 
> Here is the front:


You're writing an ebook!  Cool!



ireland_nicole said:


>


The Dug dress is wonderful!  I have some of that dog fabric!  It looks so cute together!  The church dress is perfect!  SO cute!



emcreative said:


>


I have GOT to see this movie!



teresajoy said:


> It's really very easy to do, and it looks so cute when it's done. The directions aren't Carla's, but once you figure out what she's talking about (or in one instance just forget what she says and just do what makes sense) it's pretty easy!



You're talking about those non-existant points you're supposed to clip off, aren't you?


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!  I need to get Rylie a small one!  This one is so big she can hardly get around in it, but she LOVES it!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  that would be the only way I would ever let Sydni wear hers to school!


Exactly!!!!!!  



my*2*angels said:


> Here it is!  I forgot about the guitar!


 LOVE IT!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm gonna give a bit of a teaser since I am almost done and you guys have been so patient. Here is the Summer top for my first ebook. The idea came from Nicole when she was asking for the pattern to the top that had the criss cross back to it.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jenna being a silly girl:


very cute



2cutekidz said:


> You can pack a petti in a BIG ziplock bag (the 2 gallon size works.)  Smush all the air out and it will pack pretty tight.  They are still fluffy when you take them out of the bag.


thanks!  



ireland_nicole said:


> I love their sense of style!!
> 
> 
> Cute! Love the back.
> 
> DD of course wants a custom for Up, but my hoops only 4x4, and DH said I absolutely cannot go out and by a new machine right now, so there was nothing for it but to try it by hand... can anyone actually guess what this is supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, just because...
> DD begged Saturday for a new church dress because the children's choir was singing Sunday am;  I could have said no... but then I walked into hobby lobby and this fabric was staring at me!  The bodice actually has hymn sheets on it and the skirt is bible verses- I mean, how perfect is that?  I would have liked something more elaborate, but I only had two hours to make it, so this was it.


Looks GREAT!



teresajoy said:


> Doesn't she look tiny!! Little biddy Liddy!
> Pettis pack up real well in ziploc bags!


 So cute!  I have sewn about 8 of the 20 pieces (yeah crazy I tripled the width!) and I am loving the look of the swirls!   Hum how weird would I look in one????



HeatherSue said:


> Just give it a shot, Marlo!  You can do it!


thanks for the encouragement!  I think I am going to start with a Tink cutie I emailed to George to do his enlarging magic for me.  So we shall see!  Now I just have to get some more fabric for the face and wings....  What do you all use for faces?  is it just broads cloth????


----------



## maiziezoe

aimeeg said:


> Sure here is the back of the dress. It is very pink! This is the dress we got the most compliments on and the worst pictures of. Go Figure!



I just love this dress. It is amazing.



NaeNae said:


> Okay here are some pictures from The Lion King that we went to on Mother's Day.  There were 4 generations, DM, DD, DGD5 and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellarie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD5's outfit and my first spiral skirt. (sorry about the color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the embroidery.  FYI I should have used more stabliizer.  I did it on light weight material and it puckered because the stitch count was so high.



So cute!!


----------



## KARAJ

ireland_nicole said:


> I love their sense of style!!
> 
> 
> Cute! Love the back.
> 
> DD of course wants a custom for Up, but my hoops only 4x4, and DH said I absolutely cannot go out and by a new machine right now, so there was nothing for it but to try it by hand... can anyone actually guess what this is supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, just because...
> DD begged Saturday for a new church dress because the children's choir was singing Sunday am;  I could have said no... but then I walked into hobby lobby and this fabric was staring at me!  The bodice actually has hymn sheets on it and the skirt is bible verses- I mean, how perfect is that?  I would have liked something more elaborate, but I only had two hours to make it, so this was it.



I think that dress was meant to be!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

Does anyone know how to use or any good tutorials for Wilcom ES to digitize?  My friend has it & doesn't know how to use it.  I was hoping if I helped her figure it out I can use her machine!


----------



## kc10family

I had to share with you all some great news... well two..three things 

1- My serger did not take flying lessons! It was very nice to me last night and is working well (for now...). 

2- It seems I have issues and can't make up my ADD mind, so I am going to create (not lots of sewing, but some) two/ four pirate costumes for my girls. 
I was at a thrift store yesterday and saw the collest red and black dress and said  aarr matey that is the perfect skirt for a pirate.. so I could it for $6 and found another one for DD2 for $3. I will cut off the tops and add a waist band. Poof! We have a skirt.
Then with a top from walmart and a black sash thing we are pirates! 

3- DH got his travel plans to return and is schedule home from deployment on SATURDAY NIGHT!!!! 

cool things going on in my house 

I do hope you all are having a great day.


----------



## tinkerbell423

Here are photos fo the dress I just finished.  I strongly dislike this dress.  I made it without a pattern and needless to say it looks NOTHING like I imagined it.  DD calls it her Small World Dress.!  I don't know if I can let her wear it in public it is too fluffy in the back and she looks like a parade float! Oh well live and learn.  I'll stick to patterns.


----------



## snubie

teresajoy said:


> I got our Photopass CDs yesterday from the Photopass Share I organized. I was sorting them out by Diser and then I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
> She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence!  I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!



Yup, that is my husband, Brock, in the back seat left hand side.  He wasn't all that impressed that I "knew" the people in the front seat (of course i only knew who they were after Teresa PM'd me) .  He did single rider line and walked right on - it was a 45 minute wait in the regular line and listed as 15 minute wait for single riders.


----------



## troijka

HI All,
Thanks for all of the well wishes after my accident yestreday.  I am fine.  Needed a tetnus booster (ouch!), but all is well.  For those of you who asked, my front door was open, so I did not have to lug a machine with one hand attached and a big, pregnant belly to open it for the paramedics.  And I just happened to be lucky to have my phone next to me when it happened.

And yes, i did hit my husband pretty hard for mocking me.  He continued to snicker all night.  i think he gave he a thumbs up about 22 times.  Creep....

Christi


----------



## livndisney

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Tom, I cannot even begin to catch up on everything that I missed while on vacation!! Wow, you guys have been super busy! I am so ready to get back to my sewing machine!! It's kind of sad that our Disney trip is over, but I think I have my fantastic husband talked into a trip for next year, so something to look forward to and plan outfits for!!! Also I have an off topic question for you... Do any of you homeschool? My DD is 9 and has been attending public school, she has done very well there and I really don't have any problems with her school, but I have really been feeling the pull towards homeschool, (when God calls I do my best to answer) I feel like we need more of a Bible based education for our children and also that homeschooling my be what is best for my 3 year old. So if you are a homeschooler, maybe you can give me a little insight.



I am miles behind today-but I homeschool my 8 year old. How can I help?


----------



## emcreative

Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)!  Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2.  I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.    With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> I love their sense of style!!
> 
> 
> Cute! Love the back.
> 
> DD of course wants a custom for Up, but my hoops only 4x4, and DH said I absolutely cannot go out and by a new machine right now, so there was nothing for it but to try it by hand... can anyone actually guess what this is supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, just because...
> DD begged Saturday for a new church dress because the children's choir was singing Sunday am;  I could have said no... but then I walked into hobby lobby and this fabric was staring at me!  The bodice actually has hymn sheets on it and the skirt is bible verses- I mean, how perfect is that?  I would have liked something more elaborate, but I only had two hours to make it, so this was it.



That is DUG!!!!! He is adorable!! I love the choir dress as well!!! I bet everyone loved it at church!!!



emcreative said:


> Awesome Dug!   Love the the girls dressing themselves, my Hannah would fit in well.
> 
> I thought I'd post this just in case anyone can use it!!



I love that!!! also ADORABLE!!! Im not 100% sure i could do something like the applique though - I've done a few turkeys, a goofy and then just outlined some squares and a mickey head 

Well, I just got off the phone with my Mom and she stopped at the place in SC or is it NC that has the Very Hungry Caterpiller Fabric!!!! She got me a yard of the food, and then I think the colorful spot one with the caterpillar and the butterfly!!! Im so excited!! She didnt find much in the way of disney fabric, but does everyone else find it there? Anything else I should ask her to pick up for me that is hard to find in regular Joann's????? (THanks Jessica for pointing me to the store!!)

My cousin has been homeschooling for years!! She tends to homeschool the kids until they enter 9th grade, then they go to High School. Right now she is finishing up 1st grade and Pre-K - I believe they use Abakeh(???) but they also have done some type of online schooling as well for Matt last year when he was in 8th grade and he was somehow videolinked to a charter school classroom???? I know a lot more families who are beginning to home school because the kids in thier childs class are just way out of line.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)!  Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2.  I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.    With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!



That is awesome! It looks great on her and is perfect for Cirque!!! Such a fun outfit! I love the flip flops too! I am going to have to learn how to do that.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

kc10family said:


> I had to share with you all some great news... well two..three things
> 
> 1- My serger did not take flying lessons! It was very nice to me last night and is working well (for now...).
> 
> 2- It seems I have issues and can't make up my ADD mind, so I am going to create (not lots of sewing, but some) two/ four pirate costumes for my girls.
> I was at a thrift store yesterday and saw the collest red and black dress and said  aarr matey that is the perfect skirt for a pirate.. so I could it for $6 and found another one for DD2 for $3. I will cut off the tops and add a waist band. Poof! We have a skirt.
> Then with a top from walmart and a black sash thing we are pirates!
> 
> 3*- DH got his travel plans to return and is schedule home from deployment on SATURDAY NIGHT!!!! *
> cool things going on in my house
> 
> I do hope you all are having a great day.





GREAT news!


----------



## eyor44

We leave Saturday for our Disney trip and we are going with two other families. 6 kids and 6 adults in one villa. Should be lots of fun! I decided to try to make some customs for the kids. Here is the WallE outfit for the 4 younger ones.




easy fit short, bucket hat and easy appliques

here is an outfit for all six (shhhhh....the two older boys don't know about this yet)




same patterns: easy fit pants, bucket hat and mickey head applique

close up of the mickey head....just don't look too closely please.





I have lots more tshirts to get done before we leave Saturday. Some are iron ons thankfully.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)!  Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2.  I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.    With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!



That is so COOL! It is perfect!


----------



## jessica52877

tinkerbell423 said:


> Here are photos fo the dress I just finished.  I strongly dislike this dress.  I made it without a pattern and needless to say it looks NOTHING like I imagined it.  DD calls it her Small World Dress.!  I don't know if I can let her wear it in public it is too fluffy in the back and she looks like a parade float! Oh well live and learn.  I'll stick to patterns.



I had to laugh because I just made my first with no pattern and well I am not so fond of it either. I was going for a simple pillowcase but with a few options I like. It wasn't hard but took much longer then I hoped for and the look is just not what I wanted.


----------



## jbm02

kc10family said:


> I had to share with you all some great news... well two..three things
> 
> 1
> 3- DH got his travel plans to return and is schedule home from deployment on SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!
> 
> cool things going on in my house
> 
> I do hope you all are having a great day.



KC
Just wanted to tell you how moved I was by your daughter's song and video tribute.  It is beautiful.
Have a wonderful reunion.
Jude (mom to DD09 and DS14)
OIF III (2004-2006) Tikrit, Iraq


----------



## ibesue

Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!

Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.

Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.


----------



## jham

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm gonna give a bit of a teaser since I am almost done and you guys have been so patient. Here is the Summer top for my first ebook. The idea came from Nicole when she was asking for the pattern to the top that had the criss cross back to it.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Jenna being a silly girl:


 
really cute Crystal!



emcreative said:


> Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)! Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2. I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.  With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!


 
I love it! 



ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post. I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post. Sorry. Everything is always so cute! Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us. My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it. He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests. As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure. He is going for a cat scan tomorrow. Then they will decide what to do. They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed. We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days. So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this. Sorry to be such a down post.


 
Oh Sue, I'm so sorry!   I hope they figure things out get him well soon.


----------



## GoofyG




----------



## GoofyG




----------



## livndisney

ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Prayers being said


----------



## billwendy

Praying for you guys Sue - keep us updated on whats going on.....

That Atikus is ADORABALE! I cant believe he is 1 already!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
'


----------



## bclydia

ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Hi Sue
We'll keep your husband in our prayers and hope that the tests show something small and easily treated!!



GoofyG said:


>



Oh, he's so cute!!
I guess I need to get Adara's one year photos done.  Where did that year go?
I've never seen the photo shoot with the cake before.  What a great idea.  We always do the cake at the party and let them make a mess, but I'd love to get it done in a photo session as well.  Where did you get them done?


----------



## NaeNae

Prayers said.


----------



## NaeNae

Okay everybody, I leave in the morning for vacation so don't be too chatty while I'm gone or I'll never get caught up.


----------



## bclydia

Hi Wendy
Did those math numbers sound close to you?  I've never made a wristlet before.
Though, if you want, I'd be happy to take a stab at it and make some to send to you for your Mom.  It sounds like a great project.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Praying for you guys Sue - keep us updated on whats going on.....
> 
> That Atikus is ADORABALE! I cant believe he is 1 already!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '


 
Sorry that hurt you Wendy.  I was offended too.  In our former neighborhood our next door neighbors had kids similar in age to our kids.  They had a Downs Syndrome baby a little older than Luke.  My kids spent several years growing up with her for a friend.  I'm glad they learned early on a great lesson in friendship and love.  Whenever I hear someone use the word retarded inappropriately I cringe.  

ETA: Whenever someone has taken a Facebook quiz I find offensive or annoying I just click on the little invisible arrow thingy to the right and it allows me to hide results of that particular quiz when someone I know takes it without having to hide all comments from that person.


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Sorry that hurt you Wendy.  I was offended too.  In our former neighborhood our next door neighbors had kids similar in age to our kids.  They had a Downs Syndrome baby a little older than Luke.  My kids spent several years growing up with her for a friend.  I'm glad they learned early on a great lesson in friendship and love.  Whenever I hear someone use the word retarded inappropriately I cringe.



Thank you Jeanne  you are so sweet - how wonderful for your little ones to have a special friend. Aren't kids amazing!

I cringe at the sound of that word too!!! Im hoping people just dont realize what  they re saying. 

This is one of the main reasons I love bringing the teens from our church to Camp Promise - they go feeling all scared and oooh, what are the campers going to be like etc etc - then a few hours after the campers arrive, my boys are throwing the frisbee around, tackling, jumping, chasing, swimming with people of all different abilities. I know my Matt (who has been going since he was 11) has a special gift with people with special needs and treats the campers just like he would his brothers!!! lol!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

I made my first crayon roll-up for a b-day party last weekend (did it the night before!)  I decided that since he was turning 4, he probably would have a hard time tying it closed so did a hairband & button.  The color in the pictures is a little off, I think because I took it on my yellow cutting mat 











I also made my first pair of easy-fit pants for DD--it's a size 2 waist, with size 4 length (capri)


----------



## GoofyG

bclydia said:


> Hi Sue
> We'll keep your husband in our prayers and hope that the tests show something small and easily treated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he's so cute!!
> I guess I need to get Adara's one year photos done.  Where did that year go?
> I've never seen the photo shoot with the cake before.  What a great idea.  We always do the cake at the party and let them make a mess, but I'd love to get it done in a photo session as well.  Where did you get them done?



I have their pictures taken at Motophoto!  I've done all 3 of them with cake on thier first birthdays!


----------



## ireland_nicole

kc10family said:


> I had to share with you all some great news... well two..three things
> 
> 1- My serger did not take flying lessons! It was very nice to me last night and is working well (for now
> 2- It seems I have issues and can't make up my ADD mind, so I am going to create (not lots of sewing, but some) two/ four pirate costumes for my girls.
> I was at a thrift store yesterday and saw the collest red and black dress and said  aarr matey that is the perfect skirt for a pirate.. so I could it for $6 and found another one for DD2 for $3. I will cut off the tops and add a waist band. Poof! We have a skirt.
> Then with a top from walmart and a black sash thing we are pirates!
> 
> 3- DH got his travel plans to return and is schedule home from deployment on SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!
> 
> cool things going on in my house
> 
> I do hope you all are having a great day.



WooHoo!!!



emcreative said:


> Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)!  Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2.  I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.    With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!


Cute, Cute, Cute- and I like the outfit, too!  Perfect for La Nouba!


eyor44 said:


> We leave Saturday for our Disney trip and we are going with two other families. 6 kids and 6 adults in one villa. Should be lots of fun! I decided to try to make some customs for the kids. Here is the WallE outfit for the 4 younger ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fit short, bucket hat and easy appliques
> 
> here is an outfit for all six (shhhhh....the two older boys don't know about this yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same patterns: easy fit pants, bucket hat and mickey head applique
> 
> close up of the mickey head....just don't look too closely please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots more tshirts to get done before we leave Saturday. Some are iron ons thankfully.


Those sets are adorable, I really like 'em!


ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.


Hey, don't worry about the post- thanks for letting us know what's going on so we can pray for ya'll.


GoofyG said:


>


Too cute!


billwendy said:


> Praying for you guys Sue - keep us updated on whats going on.....
> 
> That Atikus is ADORABALE! I cant believe he is 1 already!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '


I understand what you mean, I hate that word, especially the way it's worded, but to use a picture like that, too?  All I can say is, I feel very sorry for the person who originally posted it, because walking on the earth steeped in that much ignorance must be a truly exhausting disability to live with.
I know that you know this, but for someone who might not, there are people who have Down's syndrome who marry, live independently, and hold jobs.  There is no way to know someone's potential either by looking at them, or hearing a diagnosis.  ok, stepping down off my soapbox, too... but as the mom and sister of wonderful people overcoming significant challenges- that stuff really gets to me- sometimes I really don't like the world I'm raising my special kids in.


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> Sorry that hurt you Wendy.  I was offended too.  In our former neighborhood our next door neighbors had kids similar in age to our kids.  They had a Downs Syndrome baby a little older than Luke.  My kids spent several years growing up with her for a friend.  I'm glad they learned early on a great lesson in friendship and love.  Whenever I hear someone use the word retarded inappropriately I cringe.
> 
> ETA: Whenever someone has taken a Facebook quiz I find offensive or annoying I just click on the little invisible arrow thingy to the right and it allows me to hide results of that particular quiz when someone I know takes it without having to hide all comments from that person.



I think I am queen of I don't want to see it! I hide almost everything!

I agree with both you and Wendy. I wish the word didn't even exist. Dallas has the sweetest girl in his class with DS. I am glad that he is getting this experience to be with her and work with her and hoping he understands we are all people! We talk about it alot but I don't know how much he gets it!

On a side note there was a cashier at the food court at Pop that had a slight case of DS and I LOVED going through his line. I was disappointed I didn't see him in February.



billwendy said:


> Thank you Jeanne  you are so sweet - how wonderful for your little ones to have a special friend. Aren't kids amazing!
> 
> I cringe at the sound of that word too!!! Im hoping people just dont realize what  they re saying.
> 
> This is one of the main reasons I love bringing the teens from our church to Camp Promise - they go feeling all scared and oooh, what are the campers going to be like etc etc - then a few hours after the campers arrive, my boys are throwing the frisbee around, tackling, jumping, chasing, swimming with people of all different abilities. I know my Matt (who has been going since he was 11) has a special gift with people with special needs and treats the campers just like he would his brothers!!! lol!!!



I think camp promise and what you'll do is just amazing! 



DisneyKings said:


> I made my first crayon roll-up for a b-day party last weekend (did it the night before!)  I decided that since he was turning 4, he probably would have a hard time tying it closed so did a hairband & button.  The color in the pictures is a little off, I think because I took it on my yellow cutting mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first pair of easy-fit pants for DD--it's a size 2 waist, with size 4 length (capri)



Super cute!





ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Prayers!

LOVE little Attikus' pictures! He has grown so much!

The la nouba outfit is amazing! Can't imagine playing all those stones.

Love Wall E and the mickey outfits too! I love seeing boys stuff!


----------



## Reese'smom

ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Prayers for your family! Hope they find out exactly whats going on and how to fix it quick!



billwendy said:


> Praying for you guys Sue - keep us updated on whats going on.....
> 
> That Atikus is ADORABALE! I cant believe he is 1 already!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '



I can't believe someone would think that would be ok to post!!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)!  Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2.  I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.    With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!


Great job she looks like she loves it!


eyor44 said:


> We leave Saturday for our Disney trip and we are going with two other families. 6 kids and 6 adults in one villa. Should be lots of fun! I decided to try to make some customs for the kids. Here is the WallE outfit for the 4 younger ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fit short, bucket hat and easy appliques
> 
> here is an outfit for all six (shhhhh....the two older boys don't know about this yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same patterns: easy fit pants, bucket hat and mickey head applique
> 
> close up of the mickey head....just don't look too closely please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots more tshirts to get done before we leave Saturday. Some are iron ons thankfully.


So cute!  Have fun!  Last November we did a trip with our best friends which meant 4 adults 5 kids (all in the same suite SSR)  and it was a blast!  We where nervous about it but it was probably one of the best trips ever!   We all can't wait to do it again.  Have fun!



ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.


 Prayers to you and your family!  Please keep us posted!



GoofyG said:


>


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  I can't believe he is a yr!  What a handsome little guy.



billwendy said:


> Praying for you guys Sue - keep us updated on whats going on.....
> 
> That Atikus is ADORABALE! I cant believe he is 1 already!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '


That is AWFUL!!!!!!!!  Why would some one do that?  Can you report it?  



NaeNae said:


> Okay everybody, I leave in the morning for vacation so don't be too chatty while I'm gone or I'll never get caught up.


Have fun!


DisneyKings said:


> I made my first crayon roll-up for a b-day party last weekend (did it the night before!)  I decided that since he was turning 4, he probably would have a hard time tying it closed so did a hairband & button.  The color in the pictures is a little off, I think because I took it on my yellow cutting mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first pair of easy-fit pants for DD--it's a size 2 waist, with size 4 length (capri)


very cute!


----------



## Stephres

Wendy, I am so sorry you are upset. I kind of vacillated between being offended by it or not. The word "retard" reminds me of being a teenager, we used that word a lot, and never to refer to someone with a special need just goofy and silly behavior. But I think including a picture is awful. Megan's bus mate has ds (she actually has a play date with her today) and I would be pissed if someone used her picture in that way! And I hope I am not offending anyone!

I was at 5th grade graduation yesterday and the ve teacher read the Italy/Holland story. There wasn't a dry eye in the house. Several teachers came up to me and said they never looked at it that way and what a wonderful teacher she is (it's true, I sub for her assistant and she is the most kind, patient person I have ever met). I don't know if the kids got it, but all the parents did.

And now, I have pictures! Even though we went to Disney for Megan's birthday, she really wanted a party. To have it at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium wasn't much so we did it there. I stupidly decided a week before to make all the kids wristlets as their goodie bags. I finished the night before! Here are 15 wristlets stuffed with goodie bag crap:






So Megan sidled up to me and said since I have some scraps leftover, was I planning on making her a special birthday outfit? Oh, of course (ack!):











The best part of the part was that she got to pet Winter, the dolphin found trapped in a crab trap. The crab trap was wrapped around her tail and after they rescued her, her tail fell off in chunks. Most dolphins would die in this case because they use their tails to swim in an up and down motion but Winter learned to swim side to side, like a fish. She got famous and someone developed a prosthetic tail for her and she is learning to swim like a dolphin again. It is a really cool story and Megan loves telling it to me (again and again). She especially likes that kids with missing limbs come to see Winter and they become friends. And now she is friends with Winter!






And for the ladies, Jacob had a good time too, although I think he was jealous he didn't get to pet the dolphin:






Question: I took all the red eye out and stuff on my computer and now the pictures won't load on facebook. Does anyone know a way around this? I read in the help that you can't post altered pictures and I didn't save the originals. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it.

Sorry this is so long! Did I post our pictures from Disney? Now I can't remember! I am so happy school is out!


----------



## minnie2

UGH  I finally get the courage up to try a face applique and I was going to do a Tink cutie and Nikki saw it and decided she didn't like it because she didn't have a mouth!  

Does any one have an EASY idea for a LARGE Tink applique?  I figured a large one would be easier since it wouldn't have tiny pieces.  

I was so excited about this one because I knew I could do it now I have no idea!


----------



## bear_mom

ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Prayers for your family.

Emily


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Wendy, I am so sorry you are upset. I kind of vacillated between being offended by it or not. The word "retard" reminds me of being a teenager, we used that word a lot, and never to refer to someone with a special need just goofy and silly behavior. But I think including a picture is awful. Megan's bus mate has ds (she actually has a play date with her today) and I would be pissed if someone used her picture in that way! And I hope I am not offending anyone!
> 
> I was at 5th grade graduation yesterday and the ve teacher read the Italy/Holland story. There wasn't a dry eye in the house. Several teachers came up to me and said they never looked at it that way and what a wonderful teacher she is (it's true, I sub for her assistant and she is the most kind, patient person I have ever met). I don't know if the kids got it, but all the parents did.
> 
> And now, I have pictures! Even though we went to Disney for Megan's birthday, she really wanted a party. To have it at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium wasn't much so we did it there. I stupidly decided a week before to make all the kids wristlets as their goodie bags. I finished the night before! Here are 15 wristlets stuffed with goodie bag crap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Megan sidled up to me and said since I have some scraps leftover, was I planning on making her a special birthday outfit? Oh, of course (ack!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of the part was that she got to pet Winter, the dolphin found trapped in a crab trap. The crab trap was wrapped around her tail and after they rescued her, her tail fell off in chunks. Most dolphins would die in this case because they use their tails to swim in an up and down motion but Winter learned to swim side to side, like a fish. She got famous and someone developed a prosthetic tail for her and she is learning to swim like a dolphin again. It is a really cool story and Megan loves telling it to me (again and again). She especially likes that kids with missing limbs come to see Winter and they become friends. And now she is friends with Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the ladies, Jacob had a good time too, although I think he was jealous he didn't get to pet the dolphin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I took all the red eye out and stuff on my computer and now the pictures won't load on facebook. Does anyone know a way around this? I read in the help that you can't post altered pictures and I didn't save the originals. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! Did I post our pictures from Disney? Now I can't remember! I am so happy school is out!



Steph I LOVE the pictures!  What a cute idea!  
 My grandparents used to live in Clearwater.  I think my Grandpa is burried around there.


----------



## my*2*angels

Sorry I keep drive by posting, but Sydni's birthday is Saturday and I am in serious party mode!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything posted!  The La Nouba outfits is AWESOME!  I also love the Dug dress and choir dress!  Very cute!  I can't BELIEVE  that ATTIKUS IS 1!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY ATTIKUS!  There were other things but I can't remember!  So sorry but everythingwas wonderful!

Thanks for all of your sweet comments on my girls!  Well, I may not be around for the next few days, but I will be back with birthday pics!  My BABY is turning 6!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> And now, I have pictures! Even though we went to Disney for Megan's birthday, she really wanted a party. To have it at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium wasn't much so we did it there. I stupidly decided a week before to make all the kids wristlets as their goodie bags. I finished the night before! Here are 15 wristlets stuffed with goodie bag crap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I took all the red eye out and stuff on my computer and now the pictures won't load on facebook. Does anyone know a way around this? I read in the help that you can't post altered pictures and I didn't save the originals. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! Did I post our pictures from Disney? Now I can't remember! I am so happy school is out!



What a GOOD mommy! I love it all! I alter my photos all the time (but in Kodak or HP) and then load into photobucket. It never told me anything before. But it has been a few months since I have edited them.



minnie2 said:


> UGH  I finally get the courage up to try a face applique and I was going to do a Tink cutie and Nikki saw it and decided she didn't like it because she didn't have a mouth!
> 
> Does any one have an EASY idea for a LARGE Tink applique?  I figured a large one would be easier since it wouldn't have tiny pieces.
> 
> I was so excited about this one because I knew I could do it now I have no idea!



I'll just tell you now! I don't like human faces! LOL!

QUESTION - WHO WORKS at GREAT WOLF in CONCORD?

I thought about coming up for a night just as a place to stay overnight on the way to our final destination. Is $179 a good rate for Wednesday night in JUNE! This sounds like so much! There is one in the smokies (not great wolf) but it is a MUCH better deal! That was supposedly the great price saving $150. 

It will works out to a decent price if I figure $100 for water park and $79 for a room. But I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jessica52877 said:


> What a GOOD mommy! I love it all! I alter my photos all the time (but in Kodak or HP) and then load into photobucket. It never told me anything before. But it has been a few months since I have edited them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just tell you now! I don't like human faces! LOL!
> 
> QUESTION - *WHO WORKS at GREAT WOLF in CONCORD?*
> 
> I thought about coming up for a night just as a place to stay overnight on the way to our final destination. Is $179 a good rate for Wednesday night in JUNE! This sounds like so much! There is one in the smokies (not great wolf) but it is a MUCH better deal! That was supposedly the great price saving $150.
> 
> It will works out to a decent price if I figure $100 for water park and $79 for a room. But I wasn't expecting that.



mommyof2princesses works there....you may need to pm her because she works too hard and has almost no time to hang out here!


----------



## sohappy

Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.


----------



## jessica52877

The Moonk's Mom said:


> mommyof2princesses works there....you may need to pm her because she works too hard and has almost no time to hang out here!



Thank you! I knew it was mommy 2 princess something but they are all so close!



sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.



I am sorry. I am making an outfit right now for her and hopefully will have it in the mail in the morning to brighten her day a bit.


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Sorry I keep drive by posting, but Sydni's birthday is Saturday and I am in serious party mode!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything posted!  The La Nouba outfits is AWESOME!  I also love the Dug dress and choir dress!  Very cute!  I can't BELIEVE  that ATTIKUS IS 1!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY ATTIKUS!  There were other things but I can't remember!  So sorry but everythingwas wonderful!
> 
> Thanks for all of your sweet comments on my girls!  Well, I may not be around for the next few days, but I will be back with birthday pics!  My BABY is turning 6!


Can't wait to see pictures!  Happy Early Birthday Syndi!



jessica52877 said:


> I'll just tell you now! I don't like human faces! LOL!


You are no help!!!!  I wanted to have this done by the time I saw you and now Nik is being a pain! so she may just have the skirt on if I can't figure out what to do or i may just do a applique word shirt and procrastinate some more



sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.


Oh NO that is awful.  so sad...


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> You are no help!!!!  I wanted to have this done by the time I saw you and now Nik is being a pain! so she may just have the skirt on if I can't figure out what to do or i may just do a applique word shirt and procrastinate some more



You know I was going to say just add a mouth to the cutie! Much easier! The mickey cuties have mouths if you want a guide to go by. And I think the princess ones have lips too. Not positive though.


----------



## sohappy

jessica52877 said:


> You know I was going to say just add a mouth to the cutie! Much easier! The mickey cuties have mouths if you want a guide to go by. And I think the princess ones have lips too. Not positive though.



Ohhh, good idea. I love the cuties!  I might have to make myself a few shirts for this trip- you know, if I get through all the stuff for the kids!!


----------



## tricia

eyor44 said:


> We leave Saturday for our Disney trip and we are going with two other families. 6 kids and 6 adults in one villa. Should be lots of fun! I decided to try to make some customs for the kids. Here is the WallE outfit for the 4 younger ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fit short, bucket hat and easy appliques
> 
> here is an outfit for all six (shhhhh....the two older boys don't know about this yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same patterns: easy fit pants, bucket hat and mickey head applique
> 
> close up of the mickey head....just don't look too closely please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots more tshirts to get done before we leave Saturday. Some are iron ons thankfully.



The sets look great.  You will have a wonderful time.  I love travelling with friends.



ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Prayers said, I hope things turn out OK.



GoofyG said:


>



Great pics.  Happy Birthday Attikus !!!



DisneyKings said:


> I made my first crayon roll-up for a b-day party last weekend (did it the night before!)  I decided that since he was turning 4, he probably would have a hard time tying it closed so did a hairband & button.  The color in the pictures is a little off, I think because I took it on my yellow cutting mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first pair of easy-fit pants for DD--it's a size 2 waist, with size 4 length (capri)



Nice roll ups.  And isn't it great to be able to make stuff for the kids that actually fits properly?

I thought I quoted the great Cirque outfit.  Oh well, good job.


----------



## HeatherSue

*Marah: * LOVE the Cirque outfit!! That is beautiful, and so is your daughter!



eyor44 said:


> We leave Saturday for our Disney trip and we are going with two other families. 6 kids and 6 adults in one villa. Should be lots of fun! I decided to try to make some customs for the kids. Here is the WallE outfit for the 4 younger ones.


Wow, you're a natural! These all look great!!  



ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.


 and prayers being said for you and your husband.



GoofyG said:


>


I can't believe Attikus is a year old already!  It's awesome that we've all been friends for so long and get to see each other's kids growing up!  



billwendy said:


> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '


That's AWFUL!  I'm offended by it and I haven't even seen it.  Is there a way to flag it as inappropriate?



NaeNae said:


> Okay everybody, I leave in the morning for vacation so don't be too chatty while I'm gone or I'll never get caught up.


Have a great trip, Kathy!  I can't promise that we won't be chatty, though! 



DisneyKings said:


>


Great job on the crayon roll ups!  I like how you made the closure easier for little ones, too!  The easy fits turned out great!  That's what I love about those patterns, you can customize them for different shaped kids!  



Stephres said:


>


Love the wristlets!  You are crazy to make all of those and then try to squeeze in an outfit!  You're such a great mom!  Megan looks adorable in her dolphin outfit, as usual.  I love the length of her hair right now. It makes her look younger, which is a good thing!  Oooh!!!! She got to pet the famous Winter!!  That is awesome!  Thanks for the picture of Jacob "for the ladies".  



my*2*angels said:


> Sorry I keep drive by posting, but Sydni's birthday is Saturday and I am in serious party mode!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything posted!  The La Nouba outfits is AWESOME!  I also love the Dug dress and choir dress!  Very cute!  I can't BELIEVE  that ATTIKUS IS 1! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ATTIKUS!  There were other things but I can't remember!  So sorry but everythingwas wonderful!
> 
> Thanks for all of your sweet comments on my girls!  Well, I may not be around for the next few days, but I will be back with birthday pics!  My BABY is turning 6!


SIX?  It's awful how fast they grow up, isn't it?


----------



## HeatherSue

sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.



Oh no... I'm so sorry to hear this.   for Amy and the kids.  I'll be praying for the family.  If anyone wants to send something, Stacy has started a thread on the Big Give board for this family.  

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68074&threadid=628903

You can contact Stacy, myself, Teresa, Jeanne, Steph, Tifani, or Jessica for the address if you'd like to send Amy a card or something.


----------



## KARAJ

kc10family said:


> I had to share with you all some great news... well two..three things
> 
> 1- My serger did not take flying lessons! It was very nice to me last night and is working well (for now...).
> 
> 2- It seems I have issues and can't make up my ADD mind, so I am going to create (not lots of sewing, but some) two/ four pirate costumes for my girls.
> I was at a thrift store yesterday and saw the collest red and black dress and said  aarr matey that is the perfect skirt for a pirate.. so I could it for $6 and found another one for DD2 for $3. I will cut off the tops and add a waist band. Poof! We have a skirt.
> Then with a top from walmart and a black sash thing we are pirates!
> 
> 3- DH got his travel plans to return and is schedule home from deployment on SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!
> 
> cool things going on in my house
> 
> I do hope you all are having a great day.



I am so happy for you, that your hubby is coming home
Try and keep VERY busy or, at least for me, the days suddenly will seem to have 100 hours in each. i am also glad you got your serger up and going, mine that I got used from D-MIL is still waiting to have an adventure with me, I swear that thing laughs at me at night!


----------



## KARAJ

ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.




Our prayers are with you and please keep us updated.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jessica52877 said:


> QUESTION - WHO WORKS at GREAT WOLF in CONCORD?
> 
> I thought about coming up for a night just as a place to stay overnight on the way to our final destination. Is $179 a good rate for Wednesday night in JUNE! This sounds like so much! There is one in the smokies (not great wolf) but it is a MUCH better deal! That was supposedly the great price saving $150.
> 
> It will works out to a decent price if I figure $100 for water park and $79 for a room. But I wasn't expecting that.



Hey!  I work there!  That is a great price for June.  Right now they are charging like $280 and up for rooms.  And midweek is usually a slower time.  I work in the swim wear shop so you need to stop by and find me!  If you have any questions feel free to pm me.  i have worked there simce we opened and yes, Moonk's mom is right, I work too much there an have no time to mingle online much anymore.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

UGH I finally get on my computer and come here and find out that we have lost another to pancreatic cancer. So sad! When is the C word going to end?!?!?! (lost my mom to pancreatic in 01) Thank God he went in his sleep and it wasnt years of suffering. Praying for the family's strength in coping.





Lots of drama going on at my home too. New kiddos abound. 

Is there anyway to post pics in photobucket and add face swirls in photobucket? I hate to do that but that's the ONLY way i can post pics of my  "drama" LOL. 

OK so i need some advice....I need some conservative CUTE girls patterns to buy. (girls 10+) I have been making her easy fit shorts and appliqued t-shirts but that is getting old fast. She likes the twirl jumpers. (no skirts because they are pulled down too low....she is costantly tugging at he clothes.) Any conservative shirts that are girly? She is a thicker child, mentally 7ish, and due to her past we dress her (and ourselves) very conservative.

Any ideas for a custom "Silly Olympics" outfit? I am having so much fun making her outfits to wear for special things. 

Has anyone heard how Becca is doing?!?! I havent seen anything since she has got to go home. Praying that she too is doing well and is just too busy to post.


----------



## danicaw

sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.



I am soo sorry. We will be praying for the family.


----------



## billwendy

sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.



Oh my - thanks for letting us know - prayers for the whole family....


----------



## CampbellScot

Hey Disboutiquers!!!

coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!! 

Also I have a major prayer request.

My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.

If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.

Thanks everyone. 

Much love to all!!!


----------



## TinaLala

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



OH I hope he makes it.  Please!!!  Send him warm thoughts and strong vibes from us!




So since I can't make any customs (no$$) I'm going to use the clothes that they don't fit into anymore and make a backsack out of a shirt!!  That will work!


----------



## my*2*angels

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



I will be praying!  An just to try and send you some encouragment, my niece was born at only 22 weeks and she will be 6 next month.  Her eyes were not open and we were not allowed to even touch her for quite sometime.  So I can understand what you guys must be going through.  Just remember that God is in control!


----------



## my*2*angels

OMG!  My child is CRAZY!  I was reading and typing and I look back and Sydni is doing some sort of crazy dance move and I said what are you doing?  She said " I am doing the crazy banana dance"  I said where did you learn that, and she said from your computer!  she then points to


----------



## MouseTriper

WOW, I am once again so behind.  I have some things going on right now so I don't have the time to go back and catch up right now. Hopefully soon.




ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.


Sue, I am so sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for you all.  I pray that they figure out what is going on and that they are able to take care of it quickly.  Hugs to you!



billwendy said:


> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '


 That is very sad.  I do not like it when people make fun of others, especially over a disability.  That is just awful.



CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!


Aww!!!!! I will be praying for Noah big time.  I know some of what your family must be going through. My niece Hazel was born early and weighed only 13 ounces. She was so tiny, smaller than a beanie baby.  She was a little fighter and is now 9 years old and doing great.  I will pray hard that Noah continues to fight and thrive.  Bless his little heart and that of his whole family!!!  My thoughts and prayers are with you!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I will be praying for Amy's family as well as Noah and his family. Miss Cammie please keep us updated on Noah's progress.





my*2*angels said:


> OMG!  My child is CRAZY!  I was reading and typing and I look back and Sydni is doing some sort of crazy dance move and I said what are you doing?  She said " I am doing the crazy banana dance"  I said where did you learn that, and she said from your computer!  she then points to


Jenna does the Banana dance too. It is hilarious.


----------



## karenTX

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



Lots of prayers going out to them! I'm a mom to a preemie too, a 29 week, 1 lb miracle baby who's now 4. Have them get in contact with the local March of Dimes chapter. They'll have loads of helpful support and also they have the best Preemie book out there that will explain everything and all the tests. I read tons of different books but that one was the best.


----------



## emcreative

Just a quick note (the adoption worker is supposed to be here in an hour!!!!).

Our whole family will pray for little Noah.  Ferb was a preemie too, with NO PRENATAL CARE who came as the result of a placental abruption.  His apgar was 1..just, that's is ONE.  He had faint heartbeat and that was it.

When we finally got to meet him (he was three weeks old) the nurses told us how rough his start was and what a sick little baby he was.

He may still be a bit behind other babies with his birthday but he's doing great for his corrected age.  You'd NEVER imagine he had such a rough start!

Miracles can and DO happen every day. Hopefully the social worker assigned to Noah has talked with his parents and let them know all the resources available to them.  They may have a Ronald McDonald house they can stay at- Hannah was a preemie too and that's what we did.  It is a nominal charge and a small chore each day to stay there, but no one has ever been turned away (unless they are full) and it was a blessing to be so close to my little ones while they grew stronger.

(((hugs))) and prayers for the WHOLE family! 

(I'll try to catch up with everyone later, hopefully I'll have news of my own!)


----------



## ireland_nicole

DisneyKings said:


> I made my first crayon roll-up for a b-day party last weekend (did it the night before!)  I decided that since he was turning 4, he probably would have a hard time tying it closed so did a hairband & button.  The color in the pictures is a little off, I think because I took it on my yellow cutting mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first pair of easy-fit pants for DD--it's a size 2 waist, with size 4 length (capri)


Cute!  I love Calra's patterns, they are so easy to get to fit our skinny minnies!


Stephres said:


> Wendy, I am so sorry you are upset. I kind of vacillated between being offended by it or not. The word "retard" reminds me of being a teenager, we used that word a lot, and never to refer to someone with a special need just goofy and silly behavior. But I think including a picture is awful. Megan's bus mate has ds (she actually has a play date with her today) and I would be pissed if someone used her picture in that way! And I hope I am not offending anyone!
> 
> I was at 5th grade graduation yesterday and the ve teacher read the Italy/Holland story. There wasn't a dry eye in the house. Several teachers came up to me and said they never looked at it that way and what a wonderful teacher she is (it's true, I sub for her assistant and she is the most kind, patient person I have ever met). I don't know if the kids got it, but all the parents did.
> 
> And now, I have pictures! Even though we went to Disney for Megan's birthday, she really wanted a party. To have it at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium wasn't much so we did it there. I stupidly decided a week before to make all the kids wristlets as their goodie bags. I finished the night before! Here are 15 wristlets stuffed with goodie bag crap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Megan sidled up to me and said since I have some scraps leftover, was I planning on making her a special birthday outfit? Oh, of course (ack!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of the part was that she got to pet Winter, the dolphin found trapped in a crab trap. The crab trap was wrapped around her tail and after they rescued her, her tail fell off in chunks. Most dolphins would die in this case because they use their tails to swim in an up and down motion but Winter learned to swim side to side, like a fish. She got famous and someone developed a prosthetic tail for her and she is learning to swim like a dolphin again. It is a really cool story and Megan loves telling it to me (again and again). She especially likes that kids with missing limbs come to see Winter and they become friends. And now she is friends with Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the ladies, Jacob had a good time too, although I think he was jealous he didn't get to pet the dolphin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I took all the red eye out and stuff on my computer and now the pictures won't load on facebook. Does anyone know a way around this? I read in the help that you can't post altered pictures and I didn't save the originals. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! Did I post our pictures from Disney? Now I can't remember! I am so happy school is out!


Love the roll ups and the outfit; esp. the applique; looks like she had an awesome b-day!


sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by.  Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning.  I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning.  So, so sad.


I'm so sorry; I'll be praying for the family.


Momma2dakidz said:


> UGH I finally get on my computer and come here and find out that we have lost another to pancreatic cancer. So sad! When is the C word going to end?!?!?! (lost my mom to pancreatic in 01) Thank God he went in his sleep and it wasnt years of suffering. Praying for the family's strength in coping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of drama going on at my home too. New kiddos abound.
> 
> Is there anyway to post pics in photobucket and add face swirls in photobucket? I hate to do that but that's the ONLY way i can post pics of my  "drama" LOL.
> 
> OK so i need some advice....I need some conservative CUTE girls patterns to buy. (girls 10+) I have been making her easy fit shorts and appliqued t-shirts but that is getting old fast. She likes the twirl jumpers. (no skirts because they are pulled down too low....she is costantly tugging at he clothes.) Any conservative shirts that are girly? She is a thicker child, mentally 7ish, and due to her past we dress her (and ourselves) very conservative.
> 
> Any ideas for a custom "Silly Olympics" outfit? I am having so much fun making her outfits to wear for special things.
> 
> Has anyone heard how Becca is doing?!?! I havent seen anything since she has got to go home. Praying that she too is doing well and is just too busy to post.


Carla's precious dress goes up to a 10, and I bet it would be pretty easy to modify a bit as she grows!  Also, very modest!!!


CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



I'm the mom of two preemies, my DD stopped developing at 26 weeks and was born at 28.  We will be praying, but do me a favor and congratulate Dustin and his wife.  That was one thing almost no one did because her birth was so traumatic and early and we didn't know what would happen, but the thing is, we were parents, and we did have a baby, and everyone was afraid to just say, Congratulations on your baby!  Yes, it's a long road, and a scary one, but they still need to be affirmed that they are parents.  Thanks for letting us know about little Noah, my kids and I will all pray for him tonight.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> .  We will be praying, but do me a favor and congratulate Dustin and his wife.  That was one thing almost no one did because her birth was so traumatic and early and we didn't know what would happen, but the thing is, we were parents, and we did have a baby, and everyone was afraid to just say, Congratulations on your baby!  Yes, it's a long road, and a scary one, but they still need to be affirmed that they are parents.  Thanks for letting us know about little Noah, my kids and I will all pray for him tonight.



Oh my goodness YES and thanks for reminding me of that.  Another thing, if they want have someone arrange to get the "normal" just born baby pictures, too! Where the hospital photographer comes and takes a picture of them in their layette.  I was sad that we missed out on them for Hannah, even with her on the vent, we wanted to celebrate and treat her birth just like the other two girls!


----------



## minnie2

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



 Prayers said!  

All of these stories of preemies that are now thriving has me in tears!  Sad that these sweet kids had such a rough start but more tears knowing they are healthy and strong today!  




my*2*angels said:


> OMG!  My child is CRAZY!  I was reading and typing and I look back and Sydni is doing some sort of crazy dance move and I said what are you doing?  She said " I am doing the crazy banana dance"  I said where did you learn that, and she said from your computer!  she then points to


 



emcreative said:


> Just a quick note (the adoption worker is supposed to be here in an hour!!!!).
> 
> Our whole family will pray for little Noah.  Ferb was a preemie too, with NO PRENATAL CARE who came as the result of a placental abruption.  His apgar was 1..just, that's is ONE.  He had faint heartbeat and that was it.
> 
> When we finally got to meet him (he was three weeks old) the nurses told us how rough his start was and what a sick little baby he was.
> 
> He may still be a bit behind other babies with his birthday but he's doing great for his corrected age.  You'd NEVER imagine he had such a rough start!
> 
> Miracles can and DO happen every day. Hopefully the social worker assigned to Noah has talked with his parents and let them know all the resources available to them.  They may have a Ronald McDonald house they can stay at- Hannah was a preemie too and that's what we did.  It is a nominal charge and a small chore each day to stay there, but no one has ever been turned away (unless they are full) and it was a blessing to be so close to my little ones while they grew stronger.
> 
> (((hugs))) and prayers for the WHOLE family!
> 
> (I'll try to catch up with everyone later, hopefully I'll have news of my own!)


Good luck!!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

I got my Mickey bandannas today. You were not kidding when you said they were HOT PINK! They will be fun to sew with.


----------



## disneymomof1

Stephres said:


> Wendy, I am so sorry you are upset. I kind of vacillated between being offended by it or not. The word "retard" reminds me of being a teenager, we used that word a lot, and never to refer to someone with a special need just goofy and silly behavior. But I think including a picture is awful. Megan's bus mate has ds (she actually has a play date with her today) and I would be pissed if someone used her picture in that way! And I hope I am not offending anyone!
> 
> I was at 5th grade graduation yesterday and the ve teacher read the Italy/Holland story. There wasn't a dry eye in the house. Several teachers came up to me and said they never looked at it that way and what a wonderful teacher she is (it's true, I sub for her assistant and she is the most kind, patient person I have ever met). I don't know if the kids got it, but all the parents did.
> 
> And now, I have pictures! Even though we went to Disney for Megan's birthday, she really wanted a party. To have it at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium wasn't much so we did it there. I stupidly decided a week before to make all the kids wristlets as their goodie bags. I finished the night before! Here are 15 wristlets stuffed with goodie bag crap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Megan sidled up to me and said since I have some scraps leftover, was I planning on making her a special birthday outfit? Oh, of course (ack!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of the part was that she got to pet Winter, the dolphin found trapped in a crab trap. The crab trap was wrapped around her tail and after they rescued her, her tail fell off in chunks. Most dolphins would die in this case because they use their tails to swim in an up and down motion but Winter learned to swim side to side, like a fish. She got famous and someone developed a prosthetic tail for her and she is learning to swim like a dolphin again. It is a really cool story and Megan loves telling it to me (again and again). She especially likes that kids with missing limbs come to see Winter and they become friends. And now she is friends with Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the ladies, Jacob had a good time too, although I think he was jealous he didn't get to pet the dolphin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I took all the red eye out and stuff on my computer and now the pictures won't load on facebook. Does anyone know a way around this? I read in the help that you can't post altered pictures and I didn't save the originals. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! Did I post our pictures from Disney? Now I can't remember! I am so happy school is out!





Love the wristlets and the outfit, beautiful.  And no, you didn't post any pics from your most recent disney excursion. 

Love to post once in a while, just to check out my ticker, I can make my ADRS soon !!!!  Is it really obsessive that I already have a calendar made up with possible ADRS and which park to be and when.  My DH just shakes his head at me, he likes to go with the flow and I have every day planned from morning to night.  I promised myself this trip was going to be unplanned but I guess I can't help myself !!!!


----------



## princessmom29

billwendy said:


> Praying for you guys Sue - keep us updated on whats going on.....
> 
> That Atikus is ADORABALE! I cant believe he is 1 already!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> VENTING: I am so upset right now. Someone made one of those quizzes on Facebook and its "How Retarded are You" and it has a picture of a cute little kiddo with Down Syndrome with it. HOW COULD SOMEONE BE SO HEARTLESS and DOWNRIGHT MEAN!!!! I'm just so saddened that people would want to make fun of those with differences or special needs and take that stupid quiz????. My dear SIL has Down Syndrome, and she would give anything to just be a typical person - she knows she will never drive or marry or have children....people with different abilities are people too - many of them live difficult lives where people stare or look or ignore them - do people realize they could have some really cool friends if they just got to know them?????? Almost done.....we should be building up those with differences, not tearing them down......okay - tears wiped away......vent is now over......sorry....
> '



This is AWFUL!!!!! I grew up in a chuch that had a sunday school class for special needs adults, and went to the school that housed the regional school for the deaf and blind. I have always been involved with those with special needs, b/c I was surrounded by it as a child, and it is things like this that really burn my buttons!!! I just don't understand how some people can be sooo MEAN!!


----------



## karebear1

duplicate


----------



## karebear1

Just want to pop in and tell those that need them that prayers are being said for all. It's so hard to go through this kind of stuff alone, but just remember you are not alone- there are lots of us here for you, so when you need a listening ear, just post. We'll be here for you all.


----------



## billwendy

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



Many prayers for Noah and his family.....babies are such fighters!!

Steph - LOVED Megan's bday favors!! I wanna come to one of your parties!! Did you hear my mom wants me to make 50 of them for her to take on a missions trip to Brazil!!!!!!!

That is so wonderful that Ferb is doing so well!!  Is he getting therapy or just developing well with all your TLC?

Thanks to all who were also saddened by that aweful quiz.  If you see it anywhere on FB, I just want to encourage you to take a stand. I understand that some people use that term loosely, but to describe it and put a picture with it just was awful...I am proud to have such wonderful, caring people as my internet friends!! Sometimes I just forget that we know each other only via internet - I actually talk about you guys!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Just a quick note (the adoption worker is supposed to be here in an hour!!!!).
> 
> Our whole family will pray for little Noah.  Ferb was a preemie too, with NO PRENATAL CARE who came as the result of a placental abruption.  His apgar was 1..just, that's is ONE.  He had faint heartbeat and that was it.
> 
> When we finally got to meet him (he was three weeks old) the nurses told us how rough his start was and what a sick little baby he was.
> 
> He may still be a bit behind other babies with his birthday but he's doing great for his corrected age.  You'd NEVER imagine he had such a rough start!
> 
> Miracles can and DO happen every day. Hopefully the social worker assigned to Noah has talked with his parents and let them know all the resources available to them.  They may have a Ronald McDonald house they can stay at- Hannah was a preemie too and that's what we did.  It is a nominal charge and a small chore each day to stay there, but no one has ever been turned away (unless they are full) and it was a blessing to be so close to my little ones while they grew stronger.
> 
> (((hugs))) and prayers for the WHOLE family!
> 
> (I'll try to catch up with everyone later, hopefully I'll have news of my own!)



So do you have any good news for us?


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> So do you have any good news for us?




YES!  Court went well today.  Even though it was just a "status update" the judge seemed VERY agreeable not only to the adoptions..but we may move up Phineas' adoption to the same day as Ferb's!!   (To make a long story short, a child is supposed to be in your home six months before you can adopt.  We've had Ferb since he was three weeks old (we started visiting him the NICU then, and brought him home at 7 weeks) but Phineas did not move in with us until Feb.  BUT, we did start taking him for overnights, etc, in December.  The judge said it is possible to add some or other form to the pile and possibly adopt BOTH the boys at the same time (early for Phineas!!!)


AND...We signed "almost all" the paperwork on the boys tonight!  Oh lord I thought there was a lot of paperwork closing a house...this didn't take as many signatures but YIKES the 15 lbs of paper the worker left us with.  It was great to see things such as the time of day Phineas' was born. It was also surreal to see the form that will be submitted for the boys' new birth certificates, with their new names and US listed as their mother and father!!!!! YEEHAW.

The one big snag...OUR JUDGE IS PREGNANT!  We are waiting for one of the forms to come back from the state office before we can finalize.    And the judge taking over while ours is on maternity leave is NOT reportedly very easy or pleasant to deal with.  So, we only have 9 more days until our judge begins her maternity leave for this paperwork to be returned.  Anyone who has dealt with a state agency knows this is..well...darn near impossible.  But we're praying anyway!!!!

So, if the process to become foster/adoptive parents is like trying to conceive, and fostering/waiting to adopt is pregnancy...we're now at the end and into labor and delivery!!!  

Wendy:  Thanks for the info on Camp Promises.  It sounds amazing!  We were hoping for Hannah to go to a special "asthma camp" this summer but her management hasn't been steady enough for us to feel comfortable yet.  Maybe next summer!


----------



## emcreative

*QUESTION:*

If were on a search for an item (regular item, not something crafted so it wouldn't be soliciting for something/selling something from the board) can we post what we're after and asked to be PM'd with info if someone knows where I can find it?


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> If were on a search for an item (regular item, not something crafted so it wouldn't be soliciting for something/selling something from the board) can we post what we're after and asked to be PM'd with info if someone knows where I can find it?



As far as i know it is ok to do that. We do it all the time when soemone is looking for a particular fabric.


----------



## 3huskymom

I just wanted to pop in a let everyone know that I created a blog for myself (our dogs have had one for almost 3 years). I've done a couple of post so far.    Feel free to follow my blog or link to it. I'm excited to share more about us than just the dogs.

The Lavender Ladybug

Also if anyone's interested the dogs' blog...

http://kapppack.blogspot.com


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> YES!  Court went well today.  Even though it was just a "status update" the judge seemed VERY agreeable not only to the adoptions..but we may move up Phineas' adoption to the same day as Ferb's!!   (To make a long story short, a child is supposed to be in your home six months before you can adopt.  We've had Ferb since he was three weeks old (we started visiting him the NICU then, and brought him home at 7 weeks) but Phineas did not move in with us until Feb.  BUT, we did start taking him for overnights, etc, in December.  The judge said it is possible to add some or other form to the pile and possibly adopt BOTH the boys at the same time (early for Phineas!!!)
> 
> 
> AND...We signed "almost all" the paperwork on the boys tonight!  Oh lord I thought there was a lot of paperwork closing a house...this didn't take as many signatures but YIKES the 15 lbs of paper the worker left us with.  It was great to see things such as the time of day Phineas' was born. It was also surreal to see the form that will be submitted for the boys' new birth certificates, with their new names and US listed as their mother and father!!!!! YEEHAW.
> 
> The one big snag...OUR JUDGE IS PREGNANT!  We are waiting for one of the forms to come back from the state office before we can finalize.    And the judge taking over while ours is on maternity leave is NOT reportedly very easy or pleasant to deal with.  So, we only have 9 more days until our judge begins her maternity leave for this paperwork to be returned.  Anyone who has dealt with a state agency knows this is..well...darn near impossible.  But we're praying anyway!!!!
> 
> So, if the process to become foster/adoptive parents is like trying to conceive, and fostering/waiting to adopt is pregnancy...we're now at the end and into labor and delivery!!!
> 
> Wendy:  Thanks for the info on Camp Promises.  It sounds amazing!  We were hoping for Hannah to go to a special "asthma camp" this summer but her management hasn't been steady enough for us to feel comfortable yet.  Maybe next summer!



That is fantastic!  I know it seems like forever with this process.  I hope the fill in judge is easier to deal with than you are hearing!  My brother and his wife had been fostering a little boy since he was 2 days old and officially adopted him when he was 14 months old!  It happened 3 days before Christmas!  It was such a wonderful Christmas gift!

PS- what is this ASTHMA CAMP?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> YES!  Court went well today.  Even though it was just a "status update" the judge seemed VERY agreeable not only to the adoptions..but we may move up Phineas' adoption to the same day as Ferb's!!   (To make a long story short, a child is supposed to be in your home six months before you can adopt.  We've had Ferb since he was three weeks old (we started visiting him the NICU then, and brought him home at 7 weeks) but Phineas did not move in with us until Feb.  BUT, we did start taking him for overnights, etc, in December.  The judge said it is possible to add some or other form to the pile and possibly adopt BOTH the boys at the same time (early for Phineas!!!)
> 
> 
> AND...We signed "almost all" the paperwork on the boys tonight!  Oh lord I thought there was a lot of paperwork closing a house...this didn't take as many signatures but YIKES the 15 lbs of paper the worker left us with.  It was great to see things such as the time of day Phineas' was born. It was also surreal to see the form that will be submitted for the boys' new birth certificates, with their new names and US listed as their mother and father!!!!! YEEHAW.
> 
> The one big snag...OUR JUDGE IS PREGNANT!  We are waiting for one of the forms to come back from the state office before we can finalize.    And the judge taking over while ours is on maternity leave is NOT reportedly very easy or pleasant to deal with.  So, we only have 9 more days until our judge begins her maternity leave for this paperwork to be returned.  Anyone who has dealt with a state agency knows this is..well...darn near impossible.  But we're praying anyway!!!!
> 
> So, if the process to become foster/adoptive parents is like trying to conceive, and fostering/waiting to adopt is pregnancy...we're now at the end and into labor and delivery!!!
> 
> Wendy:  Thanks for the info on Camp Promises.  It sounds amazing!  We were hoping for Hannah to go to a special "asthma camp" this summer but her management hasn't been steady enough for us to feel comfortable yet.  Maybe next summer!




WooHoo!  Almost there; you can make it!!!


----------



## Stephres

Thanks for all the nice comments about the aquarium. We went there for a school field trip and both Megan and I fell in love with it. She had a great time, although some of the kids were bored, lol.

Ok, mini trip report. We got to the Beach Club Villas Saturday morning, checked in and headed over to Hollywood Studios. I had no idea they would want to go there. I have had material purchased since February for an outfit that has yet to be made so no customs (gasp). She did wear her favorite Tink shirt and was sure to tell a lady they had matching shirts. We were waiting for the big kids to get off Star Tours. She had been on it once and didn't care for it.






The lady with the matching Tink shirt is right to the right, just out of the frame. It was Star Wars weekend but it wasn't too bad. The kids are not that into Star Wars so we didn't meet any ewoks or anything. Megan admired r2d2 from a far.

They both were excited to show Tom's sister and her boyfriend American Idol. They love that show! I think they like to vote.






We went on the movie ride (could they update that ride?) and the Belle show while the big kids were riding the tower of terror and the roller coaster. Both kids declined the thrill rides.

That night we went to the boardwalk for dinner. The sky doesn't look too ominous, does it?






Yes it poured during dinner so we skipped fireworks. I was disappointed to find that Megan's snow white costume was too short. When I made it for Halloween it was tea-length and now it is a couple of inches higher than her knees! Off to Tessa I guess!

The next day was Megan's birthday and she wanted to go to Epcot. I think I will have to take a picture like this every time:






Megan got a gift card for $63 for her birthday from Disney and was very eager to spend it! She bought a baby Goofy, baby Marie, diary, feathery pen and lip gloss. She also got a baby dalmatian from my SIL.






I don't know if this is just for the flower and garden festival but they had a cool tinkerbelle fairyland set up. Megan had to read about each fairy so we spent a lot of time in there.











For the ladies, he is almost 10 and still wears customs (although I have to be quick with the camera!):






My kids are such total nerds they love the Land boat ride and Ellen's energy ride. I am not-so-secretly proud of them. 

Our last day (sob!) we went to Magic Kingdom. Megan wanted to ride Dumbo but after a detour through the race cars we were too late and the line was too long. I convinced her to visit Ariel instead. I didn't do any character meals and was feeling a little guilty.






After we did some more rides we headed over to see the fairies. We got there at five after 10 and the line said 30 minutes! Geez! A lady in front of me said they opened toontown fair 15 minutes early or something.

The fairies were all sweet. They admired her skirt "made out of petals" and each of them had her twirl around. She got so shy around them, she hardly said anything!






While we were with the fairies Tom let Jacob pick out something from the gift shop. I was not amused at his choice:






He is wearing a custom though! 

Megan really wanted her face painted even though it's a "total waste of money." It's her birthday, Scrooge!






And then we had lunch and left for home. I always wish the weekend trips were a wee bit longer!


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> My brother and his wife had been fostering a little boy since he was 2 days old and officially adopted him when he was 14 months old!  It happened 3 days before Christmas!  It was such a wonderful Christmas gift!
> 
> PS- what is this ASTHMA CAMP?



That's so wonderful for your brother and his wife.  We have been in LD's life since he was 3 weeks old (we brought him home from the NICU at 7 weeks) and he is now 13 months old...so maybe 14 mos is the lucky number?

"Asthma Camp" isn't the official name, but there's a camp that does a special session each summer for children with severe asthma.  They have doctors and other medical personal there so it's safe for them to do regular camp things like other kids do.  But about the time earlier this year we'd have had to apply for Hannah, she was hospitalized with the worst attack of her life and on oxygen, etc.  Even with the staff there, and combined with her age, I just didn't feel comfortable sending her yet.

Okay as for shopping, I am needing some help finding this Elizabeth Swann costume in an ADULT WOMAN'S size Large:






Emmy wants to do Pirate League with Lizzie.  They sell a buccaneer girl pirate costume for Lizzie there and she's so excited. But all they will have for adult sizes at the Pirate League is a shirt and a bandana.    They said Em could bring a costume though and change there, but of course now I can't find the pirate costume she wants in her size!  I either find way to big (XL) or too small.   And of course she is now SET on this costume, Emmy is really into things that are "different" than the normal and loves other cultures, particularly Asian culture, so this is perfect for her.

So if you've seen it somewhere, or know so place that may carry older Disney costumes, could you please PM me?  This is also something I know she'll want the "official Disney" version of rather than another or homemade version.

(My diva Hannah is of course doing the BBB instead of Pirate League, lol)!


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> That's so wonderful for your brother and his wife.  We have been in LD's life since he was 3 weeks old (we brought him home from the NICU at 7 weeks) and he is now 13 months old...so maybe 14 mos is the lucky number?
> 
> "Asthma Camp" isn't the official name, but there's a camp that does a special session each summer for children with severe asthma.  They have doctors and other medical personal there so it's safe for them to do regular camp things like other kids do.  But about the time earlier this year we'd have had to apply for Hannah, she was hospitalized with the worst attack of her life and on oxygen, etc.  Even with the staff there, and combined with her age, I just didn't feel comfortable sending her yet.
> 
> Okay as for shopping, I am needing some help finding this Elizabeth Swann costume in an ADULT WOMAN'S size Large:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy wants to do Pirate League with Lizzie.  They sell a buccaneer girl pirate costume for Lizzie there and she's so excited. But all they will have for adult sizes at the Pirate League is a shirt and a bandana.    They said Em could bring a costume though and change there, but of course now I can't find the pirate costume she wants in her size!  I either find way to big (XL) or too small.   And of course she is now SET on this costume, Emmy is really into things that are "different" than the normal and loves other cultures, particularly Asian culture, so this is perfect for her.
> 
> So if you've seen it somewhere, or know so place that may carry older Disney costumes, could you please PM me?  This is also something I know she'll want the "official Disney" version of rather than another or homemade version.
> 
> (My diva Hannah is of course doing the BBB instead of Pirate League, lol)!



Thank for the info!  I am going to check it out and see if there are any near here!  Sydni has asthma and I think it might be something she would enjoy in the future.  Do you know what age they have to be?


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> Thank for the info!  I am going to check it out and see if there are any near here!  Sydni has asthma and I think it might be something she would enjoy in the future.  Do you know what age they have to be?




I think the age varies by the camp.  Here's a link to a list of Asthma camps in Florida!  

http://www.asthmacamps.org/asthmacamps/findacamp/USMap.asp?state=flFlorida


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> I think the age varies by the camp.  Here's a link to a list of Asthma camps in Florida!
> 
> http://www.asthmacamps.org/asthmacamps/findacamp/USMap.asp?state=flFlorida



thanks!  there is one very close to us! YAY!  I will have to get some info from them!  thank you


----------



## billwendy

Woo Hoo!! So happy things with Fineas and Ferb are moving along!!!! I'll pray that the papers move quickly before the new judge steps in!!!

Sometimes local childrens hospitals hold asthma day camp - so that way they arent away over night - I know our hospital usually does.


----------



## my*2*angels

Thanks Wendy!  I did notice that the one close to us is overnight and I would not be comfortable letting her stay overnight!  Not yet anyway!

For those of you that do hotfix- what size do you normally use?  I have seen some cute designs but not sure what size crystals they use!  I saw a really simple Hello Kitty, cherries, things like that.  Any one that can help I would appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Woo Hoo!! So happy things with Fineas and Ferb are moving along!!!! I'll pray that the papers move quickly before the new judge steps in!!!
> 
> Sometimes local childrens hospitals hold asthma day camp - so that way they arent away over night - I know our hospital usually does.




Wendy, I forgot to say I did see you were planning on making a whole mess of wristlets. Holler if you need any help, I can whip them out rather quickly now!

And I second the woo hoo about Phineas and Ferb!


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks Wendy!  I did notice that the one close to us is overnight and I would not be comfortable letting her stay overnight!  Not yet anyway!
> 
> For those of you that do hotfix- what size do you normally use?  I have seen some cute designs but not sure what size crystals they use!  I saw a really simple Hello Kitty, cherries, things like that.  Any one that can help I would appreciate it!  Thanks!



It honestly depends on the size of the image.

For the La Nouba one I did,  the smallest were 2mm, and then I used 4mm, 5mm and 6mm.


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> It honestly depends on the size of the image.
> 
> For the La Nouba one I did,  the smallest were 2mm, and then I used 4mm, 5mm and 6mm.



The Hello Kitty image was one I saw and it was just the simple head outline with the eyes and whiskers.  maybe I can pm you the link?


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> The Hello Kitty image was one I saw and it was just the simple head outline with the eyes and whiskers.  maybe I can pm you the link?



Please do, then I can try to kinda guess the sizes


----------



## Stephres

I wanna Hello Kitty rhinestone shirt Mindy!


----------



## my*2*angels

Stephres said:


> I wanna Hello Kitty rhinestone shirt Mindy!



No problem!  I just have to figure out how in the heck to do it!


----------



## sohappy

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the aquarium. We went there for a school field trip and both Megan and I fell in love with it. She had a great time, although some of the kids were bored, lol.
> 
> Ok, mini trip report. We got to the Beach Club Villas Saturday morning, checked in and headed over to Hollywood Studios. I had no idea they would want to go there. I have had material purchased since February for an outfit that has yet to be made so no customs (gasp). She did wear her favorite Tink shirt and was sure to tell a lady they had matching shirts. We were waiting for the big kids to get off Star Tours. She had been on it once and didn't care for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady with the matching Tink shirt is right to the right, just out of the frame. It was Star Wars weekend but it wasn't too bad. The kids are not that into Star Wars so we didn't meet any ewoks or anything. Megan admired r2d2 from a far.
> 
> They both were excited to show Tom's sister and her boyfriend American Idol. They love that show! I think they like to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went on the movie ride (could they update that ride?) and the Belle show while the big kids were riding the tower of terror and the roller coaster. Both kids declined the thrill rides.
> 
> That night we went to the boardwalk for dinner. The sky doesn't look too ominous, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it poured during dinner so we skipped fireworks. I was disappointed to find that Megan's snow white costume was too short. When I made it for Halloween it was tea-length and now it is a couple of inches higher than her knees! Off to Tessa I guess!
> 
> The next day was Megan's birthday and she wanted to go to Epcot. I think I will have to take a picture like this every time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan got a gift card for $63 for her birthday from Disney and was very eager to spend it! She bought a baby Goofy, baby Marie, diary, feathery pen and lip gloss. She also got a baby dalmatian from my SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is just for the flower and garden festival but they had a cool tinkerbelle fairyland set up. Megan had to read about each fairy so we spent a lot of time in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies, he is almost 10 and still wears customs (although I have to be quick with the camera!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are such total nerds they love the Land boat ride and Ellen's energy ride. I am not-so-secretly proud of them.
> 
> Our last day (sob!) we went to Magic Kingdom. Megan wanted to ride Dumbo but after a detour through the race cars we were too late and the line was too long. I convinced her to visit Ariel instead. I didn't do any character meals and was feeling a little guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we did some more rides we headed over to see the fairies. We got there at five after 10 and the line said 30 minutes! Geez! A lady in front of me said they opened toontown fair 15 minutes early or something.
> 
> The fairies were all sweet. They admired her skirt "made out of petals" and each of them had her twirl around. She got so shy around them, she hardly said anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we were with the fairies Tom let Jacob pick out something from the gift shop. I was not amused at his choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is wearing a custom though!
> 
> Megan really wanted her face painted even though it's a "total waste of money." It's her birthday, Scrooge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we had lunch and left for home. I always wish the weekend trips were a wee bit longer!



Jackson says that Megan looks much older in the AI picture than in the Aerial pic.  He said she looks little there.  He said Jacob's hair is just a bit longer than his.  He can't have long bangs or have it on his collar (which it would be right now for sure).  He liked Megan's balloon skirt and her face painting. He can't wait to go to AI and asked if you got to vote for Kris and Adam.  He also wants to get his face painted this time.  He reminded me that I didn't let him do it last time!
And these are from him too:


----------



## MouseTriper

Hey my friends..question to all of you regarding WDW vacation insurance.  If you have vacation insurance but wanna move the dates of your trip and it is after 2 weeks from booking but actually months before your trip, will you lose the money you spent on insurance or will they move it along to your new dates???

Has anyone ever been able to cancel insurance before their trip but after 2 weeks from booking????  I am confused.  I just opened my reservation confirmation letter and it shows vacation insurance but I don't recall ever asking for it????


----------



## kstgelais4

Hey everyone! I have been in super lurker mode, and I'll explain why in another post, but for now here is me playing catch up!






paysensmom said:


> LOOK!! What I just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think it may be a little too long. This is the second dress I have made and I am still afraid of buttons!! The first one is still being held together in the front with pins, just like this one! So actually I haven't FINISHED a single dress yet!!


 Awesome!!! I can't believe it's only your 2nd!




KARAJ said:


> and just because I loved this dress, and finally had both girls together....


Really funny! I made peasant dresses for the girls out of this same fabric for easter last year! Everything is great!



3huskymom said:


> I'm contemplating buying the Feliz and Vida patterns. For those who have tried these how hard are they??? Are they easy to follow? Of course I'm sure they're not CarlaC easy but are they regular pattern easy???
> 
> Thanks!


The Vida is fast and easy, the Feliz is time consuming and confusing, but we can help you through it!



teresajoy said:


> I got our Photopass CDs yesterday from the Photopass Share I organized. I was sorting them out by Diser and then I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family in the front is Wishmom09's family!!!
> She is one of the Wish families that I hosted a Give for, the little boy was Caleb, they were NOT part of my Photopass share! They were riding in the car with who I think is Snubie's husband!!! It was just a big cooincidence!  I was able to send WishMom the Photopass picture from Test Track of her family! What are the odds that her family would be riding in the exact same car as a family that happened to be in my Photopass share?? And, Heather pointed out that Caleb is wearing the shirt she made him!! It just makes me happy when things like this happen!!!


Crazy!!! 


emcreative said:


> Well, I finished my first "completely by me" outfit for one of my daughters for our trip (of course I didn't make the actual fabric of the top, lol)!  Please keep in mind 1. It's for Cirque and 2.  I really let her have a lot of control over how it looked when we are done...and yeah...it's a bit like our earlier discussion of when some kids dress themselves.    With Hannah, more is always better, fluffier/rufflier is always better, and brighter is always better!


I love it!!!! You did a great job! I am really excited for you about Phineas and Ferb too!



ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.


Prayers said



GoofyG said:


>


I can't believe he is a year!! I love the cake pics!



minnie2 said:


> You are no help!!!!  I wanted to have this done by the time I saw you and now Nik is being a pain! so she may just have the skirt on if I can't figure out what to do or i may just do a applique word shirt and procrastinate some more


Would you mind sharing the Tink cutie image? I looked and couldn't find it. I also second Jessica, you should just add lips.

Steph! It looks like megan had a blast! I love the Birthday outfit!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

So I went to Michaels yesterday!  I came home with these,





DH and the kids think I have issues because I get too excited when I find the $1 ribbon


----------



## hudsonsinaf

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Tom, I cannot even begin to catch up on everything that I missed while on vacation!! Wow, you guys have been super busy! I am so ready to get back to my sewing machine!! It's kind of sad that our Disney trip is over, but I think I have my fantastic husband talked into a trip for next year, so something to look forward to and plan outfits for!!! Also I have an off topic question for you... Do any of you homeschool? My DD is 9 and has been attending public school, she has done very well there and I really don't have any problems with her school, but I have really been feeling the pull towards homeschool, (when God calls I do my best to answer) I feel like we need more of a Bible based education for our children and also that homeschooling my be what is best for my 3 year old. So if you are a homeschooler, maybe you can give me a little insight.



We home school our little ones - though my oldest is wrapping up kindergarten   We use ACE (Accelerated Christian Education) and LOVE it.  It is very Biblically (hmmmm is that a word?) based, which is what we were searching for.  I think it was harder for us to pick a curriculum than to decide to home school.    If you are interested in starting something with your three year old prior to actually buying a curriculum, there is a free curriculum online, called "Letter of the Week."  This is actually what I use for my younger children.  Best of luck to you - I truly LOVE doing it!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post.  I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post.  Sorry.  Everything is always so cute!  Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us.  My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it.  He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests.  As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure.  He is going for a cat scan tomorrow.  Then they will decide what to do.  They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed.  We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days.   So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this.  Sorry to be such a down post.



Prayers are definitely being sent your way!  As a recipient of answered prayers, let me encourage you by saying prayers do get answered and there is an all-knowing God up there listening to us and loving us!  I will be praying for wisdom for the doctors, peace for you and healing for your husband!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutiquers!!!
> 
> coming out of lurk mode to say Happy June!!
> 
> Also I have a major prayer request.
> 
> My cousin Dustin became a father today to Noah Michael. Noah was born at 27 weeks. He weighs only 15 oz. He has had his eyes open and he grabbed his daddy's finger...but he is so fragile right now. The doctor says the first week is crucial.
> 
> If anybody has a spare moment, I'd so appreciate prayers for little Noah Michael and his family. They are all so scared but very encouraged. The doctor said that Noah seems to be fighting as hard as he can to live. He's so teeny.  His mommy and daddy need strength so they can see him through this. We're a large family and Noah is so important to us.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Much love to all!!!



As I wipe away the tears, I am sending prayers up to our Heavenly Father for this little blessing!


----------



## kc10family

jbm02 said:


> KC
> Just wanted to tell you how moved I was by your daughter's song and video tribute. It is beautiful.
> Have a wonderful reunion.
> Jude (mom to DD09 and DS14)
> OIF III (2004-2006) Tikrit, Iraq


Thank you so very much. She worked hard on it. She started writing her own song for him, but can't seem to finish it so she used Sarah Brightmans song.
We are a full service family, I am a reservist and he is active. This seems to be the hardest deployment yet... maybe it's because it is time to retire. 

Thank you for your service. 




ibesue said:


> Hey, just a quick drive by post. I have been reading, I don't have the energy to post. Sorry. Everything is always so cute! Welcome to our newbies, good luck to those looking for new sewing machines, have a great time to those leaving for the world in the next week or so!
> 
> Anyways, if you have some extra prayers, could you send some to us. My DH thought he had the flu and just couldn't get over it. He finally went to urgent care on Monday morning and they did a bunch of tests. As far as they can tell, he is suffering from liver failure. He is going for a cat scan tomorrow. Then they will decide what to do. They wanted to do it yesterday but we are having problems with our insurance and he did not want to pay for it now and wait to be reimbursed. We finally convinced him that this was WAY more important than worrying about the insurance and we will be paying for whatever procedures that are done in the next few days. So if you can keep him in your prayers I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for reading this. Sorry to be such a down post.


pixie dust and prayers for you and your family.



NaeNae said:


> Okay everybody, I leave in the morning for vacation so don't be too chatty while I'm gone or I'll never get caught up.


enjoy!



sohappy said:


> Yet another drive by. Just wanted to let you guys know that Mike (cancer patient husband of disboutiquer) passed this morning. I believe that he passed in his sleep early this morning. So, so sad.


prayers for the family




KARAJ said:


> I am so happy for you, that your hubby is coming home
> Try and keep VERY busy or, at least for me, the days suddenly will seem to have 100 hours in each. i am also glad you got your serger up and going, mine that I got used from D-MIL is still waiting to have an adventure with me, I swear that thing laughs at me at night!


I can cry at the drop of a hat these past few days. I have worked myself up so much that I refuse to do some house work that needs to be done. It's like ADD... I can't keep my mind on anything very long and your right the days are long.
I do hope your serger decides to be nice to you and very soon.




Stephres said:


>


 I love this skirt!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> So I went to Michaels yesterday! I came home with these,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the kids think I have issues because I get too excited when I find the $1 ribbon


Tell them you will get therapy, then make plans for a Disney trip and tell them that is the therapy.  Love your finds


----------



## hudsonsinaf

emcreative said:


> OMG Cuteness!  How old is she?  My Ferb (not his real name, when he is adopted I will post his picture a billion times and his shiny new name) is around that age I think.  Hmm, y'know, more and more I'm starting to like the idea of arranged marriages....heehee.  Okay I'm kidding (a bit...my poor boys, with three older sisters girls will have no chance getting near them without running the gauntlet or something).  Okay all kidding aside, my little one is also developmentally behind and has/has had a host of medical issues, so ((((HUGS))) I know that journey.  PM me if you'd ever like to chat.
> 
> Yes Shannon, you're probably right. I asked him a minute ago and he said it's because he knows I probably already have the exact one in my head I want, but I'll want the "play around" money at Disney even more, lol!



Sam was born January 16th... she was an emergency c-section due to a nuchal cord and placenta abruptia.  We have no clue what we are looking at in the future.  Now about arranged marriages... tell me more about your little one... we have to see if this is a good match lol


----------



## hudsonsinaf

KARAJ said:


> What patterns did you use for these two??? Thanks!
> They were all adorable and I really like the whale material.



Thanks for the compliment!  Katie's Sea World dress is Simplicity 2991.  Samantha's Pooh Outfit is Newlook 6818.  Both were pretty easy.  The Sea World material is actually from Walmart... hopefully the one nearest you still has material - I cannot believe they are trying to get rid of all the fabric departments!


----------



## KARAJ

hudsonsinaf said:


> Thanks for the compliment!  Katie's Sea World dress is Simplicity 2991.  Samantha's Pooh Outfit is Newlook 6818.  Both were pretty easy.  The Sea World material is actually from Walmart... hopefully the one nearest you still has material - I cannot believe they are trying to get rid of all the fabric departments!




Thanks for the info. I agree about the Wal-Mart travesty!!! It is really a horrible thing.  The ones left in my city have about a year left according to the cutter last month...


----------



## KARAJ

So this morning while DH is gone for the week I thought I would get clothes switched out for too small wrong season etc.. I found a stack of my daughters receiving blankets and just could not part with them, she is my last baby and she is to big for those kind of blankies now  So I started rubbing them on my cheek and thinking how soft they were from being so used and old, I mean well loved. So I decided they would be great PJ sets if I had enough material. Well I did for shorts and shirts but not nightgown so this is what she got..... and I get to hold on to a few more baby baby things of hers for awhile


----------



## ibesue

hudsonsinaf said:


> Prayers are definitely being sent your way!  As a recipient of answered prayers, let me encourage you by saying prayers do get answered and there is an all-knowing God up there listening to us and loving us!  I will be praying for wisdom for the doctors, peace for you and healing for your husband!



Thank you all for your prayers.  I so agree with this and our prayers were answered today!!!  

The CAT scan was clear!!  His liver numbers are coming down.  We thought he was going to have surgery today, but that didn't happen!!!  We didn't get home tonight until late, but all the news was great!  

So on the way to the lab this afternoon, we had the BIGGEST lightning & thunder storm I have ever seen!  I heard on the news that we had over 1000 strikes.  Hello, this is los angeles????  So to me that was ominous and scary.  We got to the lab and their power went off.    But they got all the machines back to working and did the test.  Then we went to the doctor he saw on monday and he came in to give us the good news.  Apparently, he has gall bladder disease (which, btw, I told him he had months ago) and there are stones in the gall bladder, which made the gall bladder swell and squish his liver.    Again, it seemed odd, but 3 doctors later, they all think the same thoughts.  So we are at home, no surgery today and life is looking so much better than it was 24 hours ago!

So again, thanks to everyone for your prayers, I truly believe that without them our outcome would be completely different!

So I am praying for little Noah, Phineas & Ferb and for all who need them tonight

Looks like all the birthdays were great successes!
Wendy, if you need any help, let me know!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> YES!  Court went well today.  Even though it was just a "status update" the judge seemed VERY agreeable not only to the adoptions..but we may move up Phineas' adoption to the same day as Ferb's!!   (To make a long story short, a child is supposed to be in your home six months before you can adopt.  We've had Ferb since he was three weeks old (we started visiting him the NICU then, and brought him home at 7 weeks) but Phineas did not move in with us until Feb.  BUT, we did start taking him for overnights, etc, in December.  The judge said it is possible to add some or other form to the pile and possibly adopt BOTH the boys at the same time (early for Phineas!!!)
> 
> 
> AND...We signed "almost all" the paperwork on the boys tonight!  Oh lord I thought there was a lot of paperwork closing a house...this didn't take as many signatures but YIKES the 15 lbs of paper the worker left us with.  It was great to see things such as the time of day Phineas' was born. It was also surreal to see the form that will be submitted for the boys' new birth certificates, with their new names and US listed as their mother and father!!!!! YEEHAW.
> 
> The one big snag...OUR JUDGE IS PREGNANT!  We are waiting for one of the forms to come back from the state office before we can finalize.    And the judge taking over while ours is on maternity leave is NOT reportedly very easy or pleasant to deal with.  So, we only have 9 more days until our judge begins her maternity leave for this paperwork to be returned.  Anyone who has dealt with a state agency knows this is..well...darn near impossible.  But we're praying anyway!!!!
> 
> So, if the process to become foster/adoptive parents is like trying to conceive, and fostering/waiting to adopt is pregnancy...we're now at the end and into labor and delivery!!!
> 
> Wendy:  Thanks for the info on Camp Promises.  It sounds amazing!  We were hoping for Hannah to go to a special "asthma camp" this summer but her management hasn't been steady enough for us to feel comfortable yet.  Maybe next summer!


That i wonderful news!!!!!!!!  I couldn't be happier for you!

How cool Asthma camp!  I saw a Celiac Camp in Georgia that looked great so now I miss home more then ever!  Of course my mom keeps telling me I need to move back even more now.  

I love that they have special camps like that.  I know Nikki would LOVE to meet a kid her age dealing with what she has to live with.  

Steph,

 Great mini report!  Your kids are so cute!  I love that balloon skirt so much!!!!!!!!  



kstgelais4 said:


> Would you mind sharing the Tink cutie image? I looked and couldn't find it. I also second Jessica, you should just add lips.
> 
> Steph! It looks like megan had a blast! I love the Birthday outfit!


It is actualy  mini case from Crystal of an image she found of a purse that I had DH copy and blow up.  Let me see if I can figure out how to post it!  If not pm me your email and I will email it to you.

 I found another image that I am going to use though but this one is MUCH harder!  UGH



KARAJ said:


> So this morning while DH is gone for the week I thought I would get clothes switched out for too small wrong season etc.. I found a stack of my daughters receiving blankets and just could not part with them, she is my last baby and she is to big for those kind of blankies now  So I started rubbing them on my cheek and thinking how soft they were from being so used and old, I mean well loved. So I decided they would be great PJ sets if I had enough material. Well I did for shorts and shirts but not nightgown so this is what she got..... and I get to hold on to a few more baby baby things of hers for awhile


What a cute idea!  How bad am I I still ahve their blankets tucked away I am not ready to get rid of them!  



ibesue said:


> Thank you all for your prayers.  I so agree with this and our prayers were answered today!!!
> 
> The CAT scan was clear!!  His liver numbers are coming down.  We thought he was going to have surgery today, but that didn't happen!!!  We didn't get home tonight until late, but all the news was great!
> 
> So on the way to the lab this afternoon, we had the BIGGEST lightning & thunder storm I have ever seen!  I heard on the news that we had over 1000 strikes.  Hello, this is los angeles????  So to me that was ominous and scary.  We got to the lab and their power went off.    But they got all the machines back to working and did the test.  Then we went to the doctor he saw on monday and he came in to give us the good news.  Apparently, he has gall bladder disease (which, btw, I told him he had months ago) and there are stones in the gall bladder, which made the gall bladder swell and squish his liver.    Again, it seemed odd, but 3 doctors later, they all think the same thoughts.  So we are at home, no surgery today and life is looking so much better than it was 24 hours ago!
> 
> So again, thanks to everyone for your prayers, I truly believe that without them our outcome would be completely different!
> 
> So I am praying for little Noah, Phineas & Ferb and for all who need them tonight
> 
> Looks like all the birthdays were great successes!
> Wendy, if you need any help, let me know!


So happy things are looking UP!  Is he going to need his gallbladder out?  My mom had hers out about 5 yrs ago and she is a big baby and she made it through with no problems.  

 What gave me the bright idea to triple the width of that swirl skirt!    Sewing it together no problem.  Top stitching no biggie hemming it!
 I have only ironed down less then half and couldn't even finish it because I was so over it!   I have resigned my self that it will be a mess when it is done and hope because it is so full no one will notice the awful hem job!


----------



## Stephres

sohappy said:


> Jackson says that Megan looks much older in the AI picture than in the Aerial pic.  He said she looks little there.  He said Jacob's hair is just a bit longer than his.  He can't have long bangs or have it on his collar (which it would be right now for sure).  He liked Megan's balloon skirt and her face painting. He can't wait to go to AI and asked if you got to vote for Kris and Adam.  He also wants to get his face painted this time.  He reminded me that I didn't let him do it last time!
> And these are from him too:



I love Jackson's opinions! Maybe he can talk Jacob into cutting his hair, lol. 

Jackson, at American Idol three regular guests sing a song and then we vote on the best. The best all sing at the end of the day and the best one gets a golden ticket to the front of the line to an audition so they can go right to the judges. It is so cool!

You should definitely get your face painted. Megan wanted it on her birthday but we were going to the pool so I asked her to wait until the day we were going home. Keep that in mind when you are asking Mommy!



KARAJ said:


>



This is such a great idea! I wish I would have saved my blankets! 



ibesue said:


> Thank you all for your prayers.  I so agree with this and our prayers were answered today!!!



I am so happy for you!


----------



## tricia

KARAJ said:


> So this morning while DH is gone for the week I thought I would get clothes switched out for too small wrong season etc.. I found a stack of my daughters receiving blankets and just could not part with them, she is my last baby and she is to big for those kind of blankies now  So I started rubbing them on my cheek and thinking how soft they were from being so used and old, I mean well loved. So I decided they would be great PJ sets if I had enough material. Well I did for shorts and shirts but not nightgown so this is what she got..... and I get to hold on to a few more baby baby things of hers for awhile



What a cute idea.



ibesue said:


> Thank you all for your prayers.  I so agree with this and our prayers were answered today!!!
> 
> The CAT scan was clear!!  His liver numbers are coming down.  We thought he was going to have surgery today, but that didn't happen!!!  We didn't get home tonight until late, but all the news was great!
> 
> So on the way to the lab this afternoon, we had the BIGGEST lightning & thunder storm I have ever seen!  I heard on the news that we had over 1000 strikes.  Hello, this is los angeles????  So to me that was ominous and scary.  We got to the lab and their power went off.    But they got all the machines back to working and did the test.  Then we went to the doctor he saw on monday and he came in to give us the good news.  Apparently, he has gall bladder disease (which, btw, I told him he had months ago) and there are stones in the gall bladder, which made the gall bladder swell and squish his liver.    Again, it seemed odd, but 3 doctors later, they all think the same thoughts.  So we are at home, no surgery today and life is looking so much better than it was 24 hours ago!
> 
> So again, thanks to everyone for your prayers, I truly believe that without them our outcome would be completely different!
> 
> So I am praying for little Noah, Phineas & Ferb and for all who need them tonight
> 
> Looks like all the birthdays were great successes!
> Wendy, if you need any help, let me know!



So glad he is doing well


I hope little Noah is still well.  I used to volunteer at our local hospital feeding the preemies when mom could not get there, so I know how resilient they are.


Glad things are progressing well in regards to P & F, here's hoping for continued success.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> Sure here is the back of the dress. It is very pink! This is the dress we got the most compliments on and the worst pictures of. Go Figure!





squirrel said:


> For those of you that hand applique, do you use anything to keep the fabric from moving around while stitching?





NaeNae said:


> Okay here are some pictures from The Lion King that we went to on Mother's Day.  There were 4 generations, DM, DD, DGD5 and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellarie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGD5's outfit and my first spiral skirt. (sorry about the color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the embroidery.  FYI I should have used more stabliizer.  I did it on light weight material and it puckered because the stitch count was so high.





ibesue said:


> Thank you all for your prayers.  I so agree with this and our prayers were answered today!!!
> 
> The CAT scan was clear!!  His liver numbers are coming down.  We thought he was going to have surgery today, but that didn't happen!!!  We didn't get home tonight until late, but all the news was great!
> 
> So on the way to the lab this afternoon, we had the BIGGEST lightning & thunder storm I have ever seen!  I heard on the news that we had over 1000 strikes.  Hello, this is los angeles????  So to me that was ominous and scary.  We got to the lab and their power went off.    But they got all the machines back to working and did the test.  Then we went to the doctor he saw on monday and he came in to give us the good news.  Apparently, he has gall bladder disease (which, btw, I told him he had months ago) and there are stones in the gall bladder, which made the gall bladder swell and squish his liver.    Again, it seemed odd, but 3 doctors later, they all think the same thoughts.  So we are at home, no surgery today and life is looking so much better than it was 24 hours ago!
> 
> So again, thanks to everyone for your prayers, I truly believe that without them our outcome would be completely different!
> 
> So I am praying for little Noah, Phineas & Ferb and for all who need them tonight
> 
> Looks like all the birthdays were great successes!
> Wendy, if you need any help, let me know!



I'm so glad he's doing better!
Nicole


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know where I can find a simple pattern for cinderella's pink dress that the mice make?  TIA


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it  

I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.

Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...

Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it
> 
> I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.
> 
> Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...
> 
> Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???



Initially, I think- weird.  Then I think, "wow!  that is pretty cool that my kids will be treated the same as they would at school".  I think that they will just probably go over policies and have lots of q&a.  At least you won't have smoking, swearing parents taking your kids on field trips!


----------



## mrsmiller

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it
> 
> I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.
> 
> Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...
> 
> Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???





sohappy said:


> Initially, I think- weird.  Then I think, "wow!  that is pretty cool that my kids will be treated the same as they would at school".  I think that they will just probably go over policies and have lots of q&a.  At least you won't have smoking, swearing parents taking your kids on field trips!




I am a class parent, pta mom and learning leader...

every time that you volunteer your time , at least in the school system in NYC, we take a little training class , mostly to go thru the do's and don't within the school ( what is allow and what is not) I do not know other states but like sohappy just said there are policies that have to be follow when dealing with children and what to do in emergency cases, but the funny thing is our last class had also a mom  that works as a CPA and instead of 2 hrs we were there 5hrs but we learnt a lot  and we got to spent time (mostly a social gather) with other moms

PS just needed to add:   If you are going to volunteer in NYC in a child's class the training is 3 days and you get a background check and references that are also checked they will give you math and reading  ( you have to take a test at the end of the training!1) and  you do a separate training for elementary , middle and high schools , at the end you get an id card and then choose your time at the school that you volunteer to, if your child is in the same classroom that is not allow, but if you have  good relationship with the school that can be overlooked ( I was able to be in my son's classroom)   now if you are only a parent that is the classroom parent and a field trip parent you only need the little training like I said just to go thru the policies and emergency training


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> So this morning while DH is gone for the week I thought I would get clothes switched out for too small wrong season etc.. I found a stack of my daughters receiving blankets and just could not part with them, she is my last baby and she is to big for those kind of blankies now  So I started rubbing them on my cheek and thinking how soft they were from being so used and old, I mean well loved. So I decided they would be great PJ sets if I had enough material. Well I did for shorts and shirts but not nightgown so this is what she got..... and I get to hold on to a few more baby baby things of hers for awhile


That is a wonderful way to hold on to those blankies a little longer.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it
> 
> I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.
> 
> Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...
> 
> Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???


Did you tell them you were over qualified?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

*Drive by vent!!!!

*


I am so mad...we are one week from leaving to go to WDW and I am still sick.  Two weeks ago I went to the DR with strep throat...after finishing my meds...I realized I still felt sick...well after being awake all night with Timmy last night crying because his ear hurt...I took us both back to the DR today.  YEP!  Timmy has an ear infection...I still have strep!  I have to be on this horribly strong antibiotic for the next two weeks!  Yep!  While at WDW I get to feel crappy and we all know what comes with big doses of antibiotics!  UGH!!!!!!  And DH's dad will be here later today...I am in no mood to entertain!!!!!  And I still have a ton of sewing to do!!!!  

Vent over!  I must go clean house!


ETA- I do have some good news...DH's boss gave us two passes to Sea World so we are leaving here a day earlier to go to Sea World...but really that is more stress...you know what my first thought was..."What will the kids wear?!?!?"


----------



## MouseTriper

ibesue said:


> Thank you all for your prayers.  I so agree with this and our prayers were answered today!!!
> 
> The CAT scan was clear!!  His liver numbers are coming down.  We thought he was going to have surgery today, but that didn't happen!!!  We didn't get home tonight until late, but all the news was great!
> 
> So on the way to the lab this afternoon, we had the BIGGEST lightning & thunder storm I have ever seen!  I heard on the news that we had over 1000 strikes.  Hello, this is los angeles????  So to me that was ominous and scary.  We got to the lab and their power went off.    But they got all the machines back to working and did the test.  Then we went to the doctor he saw on monday and he came in to give us the good news.  Apparently, he has gall bladder disease (which, btw, I told him he had months ago) and there are stones in the gall bladder, which made the gall bladder swell and squish his liver.    Again, it seemed odd, but 3 doctors later, they all think the same thoughts.  So we are at home, no surgery today and life is looking so much better than it was 24 hours ago!
> 
> So again, thanks to everyone for your prayers, I truly believe that without them our outcome would be completely different!
> 
> So I am praying for little Noah, Phineas & Ferb and for all who need them tonight
> 
> Looks like all the birthdays were great successes!
> Wendy, if you need any help, let me know!


Oh Sue, I am SOOO Happy for you guys!!!  Prayers really are amazing!!!!  I definitely say good news like this deserves a trip to Disneyland!!!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> *Drive by vent!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I am so mad...we are one week from leaving to go to WDW and I am still sick.  Two weeks ago I went to the DR with strep throat...after finishing my meds...I realized I still felt sick...well after being awake all night with Timmy last night crying because his ear hurt...I took us both back to the DR today.  YEP!  Timmy has an ear infection...I still have strep!  I have to be on this horribly strong antibiotic for the next two weeks!  Yep!  While at WDW I get to feel crappy and we all know what comes with big doses of antibiotics!  UGH!!!!!!  And DH's dad will be here later today...I am in no mood to entertain!!!!!  And I still have a ton of sewing to do!!!!
> 
> Vent over!  I must go clean house!
> 
> 
> ETA- I do have some good news...DH's boss gave us two passes to Sea World so we are leaving here a day earlier to go to Sea World...but really that is more stress...you know what my first thought was..."What will the kids wear?!?!?"


Awww I am sorry you two are sick, that is no fun!!!  I sure hope you start to feel better BEFORE you leave for vacation!!!  Very cool about Sea World!!


----------



## pixeegrl

Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"


----------



## abc123mom

Such a cute Giselle dress and an adorable little girl!!  Good work!


----------



## 3huskymom

pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"




The dress and your daughter are adorable! What pattern is that???


----------



## Jennia

pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"




So cute, I love Giselle dresses and would also like to know what pattern you used. Sorry I haven't been posting/commenting, it's crazy over here with work, etc. Hosted a mom's night in last night and DH couldn't watch Violet AT ALL it seemed like. Then, when I took her, she was just totally crazy and I know it's only because she wanted my attention. =(


----------



## MouseTriper

pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"



 Awww so so so cute!!!  And your little one is just adorable too!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I am terribly behind.  But, I'd like to take this opportunity to pimp my trip report.  

I finished my Trip Report!! 

If you're interested, follow the link in my siggy for the "Leaving the Disney-hater at Home" TR.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it
> 
> I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.
> 
> Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...
> 
> Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???


I understand how you feel since you are overqualified. It would make me feel alot better though if my child was a studen there knowing that not just anyone could volunteer. Our schools do not do a class or anything like that.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> *Drive by vent!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I am so mad...we are one week from leaving to go to WDW and I am still sick.  Two weeks ago I went to the DR with strep throat...after finishing my meds...I realized I still felt sick...well after being awake all night with Timmy last night crying because his ear hurt...I took us both back to the DR today.  YEP!  Timmy has an ear infection...I still have strep!  I have to be on this horribly strong antibiotic for the next two weeks!  Yep!  While at WDW I get to feel crappy and we all know what comes with big doses of antibiotics!  UGH!!!!!!  And DH's dad will be here later today...I am in no mood to entertain!!!!!  And I still have a ton of sewing to do!!!!
> 
> Vent over!  I must go clean house!
> 
> 
> ETA- I do have some good news...DH's boss gave us two passes to Sea World so we are leaving here a day earlier to go to Sea World...but really that is more stress...you know what my first thought was..."What will the kids wear?!?!?"


Oh no!!!!! I hope you feel better. Did they maybe give you a steroid shot to speed up the healing?? I've had that given to me before when I had bronchitus and I got better much faster. 



pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"


That dress was pretty on a hanger, but oh my... Gorgeous on her!!! What a cutie!!



*Good deal on a serger*.. I'm in the Sew its for Sale yahoo group. Someone posted a babylock serger for sale for 75 dollars. I'd imagine it is gone, but if you are interested you could email her.
Here is the listing.
I'm sure it isn't new or has jet air threading, but gotta love those babylocks. lol

Non-smoking - 1 cat home.
Will accept paypal, but buyer must pay the extra  fees (about 2.9%). Will also accept check (item shipped when check clears) or  moneyorder. Will ship best way for least money. My zip is 98382

Older  Babylock 4-3-2 thread BL 4-428. Recently tuned up and not used since. Extra  Upper and Lower Blade. This was used for a couple of years, then I bought  another, so this wasn't used any more. Asking 75.00 plus Shipping.  

Contact:  oldsewandsew68@yahoo.com

K off to sew undies. I bought that pattern on youcanmakethis. Hannah says all of her undies are uncomfortable, so I am going to give these a try.
Oh.. and I am burning the roux for my gumbo!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> I am a class parent, pta mom and learning leader...
> 
> every time that you volunteer your time , at least in the school system in NYC, we take a little training class , mostly to go thru the do's and don't within the school ( what is allow and what is not) I do not know other states but like sohappy just said there are policies that have to be follow when dealing with children and what to do in emergency cases, but the funny thing is our last class had also a mom  that works as a CPA and instead of 2 hrs we were there 5hrs but we learnt a lot  and we got to spent time (mostly a social gather) with other moms
> 
> PS just needed to add:   If you are going to volunteer in NYC in a child's class the training is 3 days and you get a background check and references that are also checked they will give you math and reading  ( you have to take a test at the end of the training!1) and  you do a separate training for elementary , middle and high schools , at the end you get an id card and then choose your time at the school that you volunteer to, if your child is in the same classroom that is not allow, but if you have  good relationship with the school that can be overlooked ( I was able to be in my son's classroom)   now if you are only a parent that is the classroom parent and a field trip parent you only need the little training like I said just to go thru the policies and emergency training



WOW!!!  3 day training?  You'd never get a parent to volunteer if you made them go to a 3 day training!!!  Guess I shouldn't be complaining about 3 hours huh?!?!  We do have to do the background check (which I totally expected) but I'm just wondering WHAT they are going to talk about for 3 hours.  BUT if NYC can stretch it out for 3 days I guess there is a lot to talk about!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> Did you tell them you were over qualified?



I tried 

But mostly from the point that I can run my CORI check a lot faster than they can 



*Toadstool* said:


> I understand how you feel since you are overqualified. It would make me feel alot better though if my child was a studen there knowing that not just anyone could volunteer. Our schools do not do a class or anything like that.



Oh I agree but I thought that the background check would be enough but from reading on here...sounds like there are some field trip NIGHTMARES out there.  Guess some parents do need a bit of training?!?!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh I agree but I thought that the background check would be enough but from reading on here...sounds like there are some field trip NIGHTMARES out there.  Guess some parents do need a bit of training?!?!


Ya, I would be comfortable with just a background check too. I do think some parents need further instruction though. I have had some crazy things go on at my church. Parents take turns doing kingdom kids. I am way overprotective of my child... I admit it.  I plan on homeschooling... lol


----------



## pixeegrl

MouseTriper said:


> Awww so so so cute!!!  And your little one is just adorable too!!!!



Thanks to everyone's compliments! She is our God daughter, we have 3 boys so she gets spoiled pretty bad by her Aunt Lissa!


----------



## ireland_nicole

pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"



Gorgeous!


----------



## danicaw

KARAJ said:


>



they are soo cute!

I spent my day yesterday making PJs too!
I think I shared a pic of the mickey parts sheets I was adding to my fabric stash, well DD got a nightgown and DS a pair of shorts and sleeveless shirt...he has told me something is wrong.. his sleeves are too short 












DD wanted to wear the pink shirt for her pictures... we compromised... and its on her head  Then she wouldn't look at me - silly girl.
I am not in love with the shirt for DS pjs... I took an old shirt that was beyond use with paint etc and took it apart to use the pieces as a pattern. The neck looks funny, but it was a learning experience and other than the sleeve length, he likes them.

We have been thinking and praying for those who have made requests. This board is wonderful for the support we give each other. I am glad we can do that. 

I have a new bag/purse all cut out and ready, but when I switched computers a few months back Hubby didn't put the PES software on my new one... and I want to embroider something on the outside before I assemble it... so the bag must wait. 
We are having a HOT week here in the pacific northwest... we usually get some good summer weather but not this early in the season.... so I need to go stand in front of the fan again and cool off


----------



## danicaw

I spent soo long posting I missed a whole page, Yikes!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> *Drive by vent!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I am so mad...we are one week from leaving to go to WDW and I am still sick.  Two weeks ago I went to the DR with strep throat...after finishing my meds...I realized I still felt sick...well after being awake all night with Timmy last night crying because his ear hurt...I took us both back to the DR today.  YEP!  Timmy has an ear infection...I still have strep!  I have to be on this horribly strong antibiotic for the next two weeks!  Yep!  While at WDW I get to feel crappy and we all know what comes with big doses of antibiotics!  UGH!!!!!!  And DH's dad will be here later today...I am in no mood to entertain!!!!!  And I still have a ton of sewing to do!!!!
> 
> Vent over!  I must go clean house!
> 
> 
> ETA- I do have some good news...DH's boss gave us two passes to Sea World so we are leaving here a day earlier to go to Sea World...but really that is more stress...you know what my first thought was..."What will the kids wear?!?!?"



Oh, I hope you feel better soon! But YEAH! on the Sea World tickets! 



pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"



Soo Cute! Thanks for the action shots! 
Great job on the dress!


----------



## MouseTriper

pixeegrl said:


> Thanks to everyone's compliments! She is our God daughter, we have 3 boys so she gets spoiled pretty bad by her Aunt Lissa!


Awww how cute, and I bet you just love spoiling that little cutie!!!


danicaw said:


> they are soo cute!
> 
> I spent my day yesterday making PJs too!
> I think I shared a pic of the mickey parts sheets I was adding to my fabric stash, well DD got a nightgown and DS a pair of shorts and sleeveless shirt...he has told me something is wrong.. his sleeves are too short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD wanted to wear the pink shirt for her pictures... we compromised... and its on her head  Then she wouldn't look at me - silly girl.
> I am not in love with the shirt for DS pjs... I took an old shirt that was beyond use with paint etc and took it apart to use the pieces as a pattern. The neck looks funny, but it was a learning experience and other than the sleeve length, he likes them.


Aww I think they came out great, very cute, just like your kiddos!!!  I love that fabric...is it KNIT?????   I am still in search of awesome Disney knit fabric!!!


----------



## danicaw

MouseTriper said:


> Awww how cute, and I bet you just love spoiling that little cutie!!!
> Aww I think they came out great, very cute, just like your kiddos!!!  I love that fabric...is it KNIT?????   I am still in search of awesome Disney knit fabric!!!



Yeah! Its a knit... it was my first time sewing on knit, other than a few embroidered t-shirts.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I love the idea of recycling the baby blankets. 

Love the  Mickey parts PJ's! 

Here is what I finished this weekend.


----------



## princessmom29

Just wanted to let those who were wondering about the $30 petti that we finally got ours today ( it got missed on the day it should of have shipped) 




It is exactly what I was wanting. Full, but not as full as one of the big pettis. It is a little fuller than the disney store one, and about knee length. My DD is on the tall side of a size 5 and this is the large (6-8). The tags say Popatu by posh international, so I am wondering if they are made by the same people as posh pettis? The quality seems to be pretty good. The top is made from a heavier stretch nylon than the sam's pettis, and the nylon is just a little stiffer and thicker than our sam's petti. Overall I would say a goo vale for the money. 
While I am at it here are pics form the dance recital friday:
The theme was Razzle Dazzle and Shine in 2009





Tap was Accidentally in Love from Shrek






Ballet was Once Upon a December form Anastasia. The senior pointe dance before them was the snowflakes from the nutcraker, and our girls made a cameo apperance in that number too. They had snow made from plastic bags that fell during both numbers

Here she is with her flowers:




T


----------



## minnie2

Love all the new stuff posted!  
This is a drive by that I just had to share especaily after what Wendy posted about that awful quiz on FB.

My kids had their field day today and in Nikki's afternoon part of it in one of the older classes there are 2 girls that are challenge.  One is in a wheel chair and seems so sweet.  Any way every event they did with her  all the other kids cheered her on and encouraged her.  The 50 yard dash a teacher pushed her  down the grass and hearing the cheers actually made me cry!  It just touched me that these kids could be so wonderful.  I told another parent helper I thought every kid cheering them on should get a letter to their parents saying what a wonderful thing they did.  Then during the balloon toss  I helped and they where so cute!  

 It was just so wonderful!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

pixeegrl said:


> Action shots finally. We have another trip down next weekend. I better get busy...the first thing she says is always..."Did you bring me a pretty dress?"



Oh my glory!  She is darling!  The dress turned out gorgeous!


----------



## sohappy

Some recent stuff:

For Erin (mini-give)








for some reason, this didn't upload only the close up- it is a simply sweet dress





For Erin's cousin (Jen's little girl)





And a few other things;













and some of the boy's new haircuts-





You can really see how long Coops lashes are here





I am sooooo in love with his curly hair (except when I have to fix it every.single.morning)


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

princessmom29 said:


> Just wanted to let those who were wondering about the $30 petti that we finally got ours today ( it got missed on the day it should of have shipped)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what I was wanting. Full, but not as full as one of the big pettis. It is a little fuller than the disney store one, and about knee length. My DD is on the tall side of a size 5 and this is the large (6-8). The tags say Popatu by posh international, so I am wondering if they are made by the same people as posh pettis? The quality seems to be pretty good. The top is made from a heavier stretch nylon than the sam's pettis, and the nylon is just a little stiffer and thicker than our sam's petti. Overall I would say a goo vale for the money.
> While I am at it here are pics form the dance recital friday:
> The theme was Razzle Dazzle and Shine in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap was Accidentally in Love from Shrek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballet was Once Upon a December form Anastasia. The senior pointe dance before them was the snowflakes from the nutcraker, and our girls made a cameo apperance in that number too. They had snow made from plastic bags that fell during both numbers
> 
> Here she is with her flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


I love the Peti! 




sohappy said:


> Some recent stuff:
> 
> For Erin (mini-give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason, this didn't upload only the close up- it is a simply sweet dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Erin's cousin (Jen's little girl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few other things;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the boy's new haircuts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see how long Coops lashes are here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooo in love with his curly hair (except when I have to fix it every.single.morning)



I Love the new outfits I really want to try the  round neck top/ dress.

I understand the Love/Hate relationship with curly hair both the girls have it, Katie just talked DH into letting her cut it.












MIL has been wanting a Puppy that will ba a big dog since our Boo passed away last fall so,




This is MIL's birthday present Bear. We surprised her this weekend with him. He is only 8 weeks old!


----------



## twob4him

Stacey....love the gorgeous outfits...great fabrics...and the boys look so handsome with their haircuts!!! 

Princessmom - thanks for the petti info! it looks great on your dd!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

and  to all in need.  I've been reading along but life has been crazy.  

Love everything that has been posted lately-the Up outfits, PJ's, cute dresses, cute kids!!!!




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it
> 
> I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.
> 
> Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...
> 
> Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???


In our town we just do the CORI-no training.


----------



## mgmsmommy

KARAJ said:


> So this morning while DH is gone for the week I thought I would get clothes switched out for too small wrong season etc.. I found a stack of my daughters receiving blankets and just could not part with them, she is my last baby and she is to big for those kind of blankies now  So I started rubbing them on my cheek and thinking how soft they were from being so used and old, I mean well loved. So I decided they would be great PJ sets if I had enough material. Well I did for shorts and shirts but not nightgown so this is what she got..... and I get to hold on to a few more baby baby things of hers for awhile



these are so cute & what a great creative idea too!


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> OK let me get this straight...did I understand you correctly .... that this is your *second outfit* you have ever sewn???????
> 
> I am really impressed...where is the learning curve??? These are perfect...what an adorable set and I love the appliques too!!!!!




Cathy, 

I some how missed this message when we moved to the new thread, I just saw it when someone accidently posted on part 13. Thank you so much for the ego boost. Actually the Cruela/101 Dalmations outfit was my 3rd outfit, but only the second I really liked. My first attempt was a dress with Boo from Monster's Inc, but I didn't really like it. I guess the learning curve showed a little on the boo dress I made, but I was really happy with the animal kingdom twirl skirt I made and then the Cruella outfit. 

Since then I have made the Up outfit I posted the other day and a strawberry shortcake dress. When I posted on this thread about a month ago, I said I would never learn in time to make anything for our August trip, but the way it is going I think I might get the 13 more outfits I need made in time. THANKS everyone for the youcanmakethis tip, I never would have thought I would be sewing outfits I am so happy with already. 

Thanks again for the ego boost, I know you posted it a couple weeks ago, but I never saw it until tonight. Okay I better get back to sewing.


----------



## MouseTriper

danicaw said:


> Yeah! Its a knit... it was my first time sewing on knit, other than a few embroidered t-shirts.


Wow you did a GREAT job!!!  Do you know if that knit is still available anywhere??  I just LOVE it!!!



minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff posted!
> This is a drive by that I just had to share especaily after what Wendy posted about that awful quiz on FB.
> 
> My kids had their field day today and in Nikki's afternoon part of it in one of the older classes there are 2 girls that are challenge.  One is in a wheel chair and seems so sweet.  Any way every event they did with her  all the other kids cheered her on and encouraged her.  The 50 yard dash a teacher pushed her  down the grass and hearing the cheers actually made me cry!  It just touched me that these kids could be so wonderful.  I told another parent helper I thought every kid cheering them on should get a letter to their parents saying what a wonderful thing they did.  Then during the balloon toss  I helped and they where so cute!
> 
> It was just so wonderful!


 That is so sweet, I just love hearing things like this!!!  



sohappy said:


> Some recent stuff:
> 
> For Erin (mini-give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason, this didn't upload only the close up- it is a simply sweet dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Erin's cousin (Jen's little girl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few other things;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the boy's new haircuts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see how long Coops lashes are here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooo in love with his curly hair (except when I have to fix it every.single.morning)



OH MY GOODNESS>.....I LOVE IT ALL!!! YOU ROCK girl. Everything looks so perfect and adorable!!!  Where did you find all those awesome fabrics??  I just love them!!!

Oh and Cooper and Jackson are just so dang cute!!!  They are just adorable!!  The curls are so stinkin' cute!!!  Love the new haircuts!!!!  My dd just got a trim today too...lol



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I understand the Love/Hate relationship with curly hair both the girls have it, Katie just talked DH into letting her cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Awww they are both adorable....!!!  I love curly hair.  My hair is straight as can be and so are my kiddos!!  LOL


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Just subscribing, Im so far behind!

I saw a really adorable infant outfit in knit- dont know who did it but it looked cute!

Im just tired all the time, recovering well, anxious to finish my Pooh quilt, I hate that I have the borders done and just need to sew them on, and then cut out and sew together binding and Im done- sooo close and yet, so far.

Tomorrow I go in to have the glue-stitches removed and get my next set of instructions, i assume they will tell me Im allowed to drive after tomorrow.

Hannah is doing well, but her nights are wacky, sometimes she sleeps 3hour increments, and others she is up every hour and half. happy to report breastfeeding is going well! She is already back to her birth weight and I would guess she's 9lbs or slightly over. 

We just found out we need a new septic system- 22K

We really dont have the money, but will have to figure something out, a loan, or whatever- reviewing out options and in the process already of refinancing out mortgage. 

Hope you are all doing well- keeping my other disboutiquer pregnant gals in my thoughts and prayers! I haven't been on in a while, hope I havent missed anything!


----------



## billwendy

minnie2 said:


> Love all the new stuff posted!
> This is a drive by that I just had to share especaily after what Wendy posted about that awful quiz on FB.
> 
> My kids had their field day today and in Nikki's afternoon part of it in one of the older classes there are 2 girls that are challenge.  One is in a wheel chair and seems so sweet.  Any way every event they did with her  all the other kids cheered her on and encouraged her.  The 50 yard dash a teacher pushed her  down the grass and hearing the cheers actually made me cry!  It just touched me that these kids could be so wonderful.  I told another parent helper I thought every kid cheering them on should get a letter to their parents saying what a wonderful thing they did.  Then during the balloon toss  I helped and they where so cute!
> 
> It was just so wonderful!



Totally AWESOME!!! YAY for those kids!!!! Sounds like they all just got to be kids together on field day!!!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone,

I had a question....   I remember in this thread a reference made to shirring thread that puckers up after you sew it or something like that. It was activated with water or steam I want to say...
I was talking to my sister, who is much more experienced than I, and she was interested and I can't find the post.  I tried to go back and look but I couldn't find it.

Can you let me know what it was?  I think she usually uses elastic.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tricia

danicaw said:


> they are soo cute!
> 
> I spent my day yesterday making PJs too!
> I think I shared a pic of the mickey parts sheets I was adding to my fabric stash, well DD got a nightgown and DS a pair of shorts and sleeveless shirt...he has told me something is wrong.. his sleeves are too short



Those are so cute.  I love the Mickey parts.  I have Mickey parts towels hanging in my bathroom.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the idea of recycling the baby blankets.
> 
> Love the  Mickey parts PJ's!
> 
> Here is what I finished this weekend.



That dress is adorable.



princessmom29 said:


> While I am at it here are pics form the dance recital friday:
> The theme was Razzle Dazzle and Shine in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap was Accidentally in Love from Shrek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballet was Once Upon a December form Anastasia. The senior pointe dance before them was the snowflakes from the nutcraker, and our girls made a cameo apperance in that number too. They had snow made from plastic bags that fell during both numbers
> 
> Here she is with her flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Pretty recital pictures.




sohappy said:


> Some recent stuff:
> 
> For Erin (mini-give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason, this didn't upload only the close up- it is a simply sweet dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Erin's cousin (Jen's little girl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few other things;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the boy's new haircuts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see how long Coops lashes are here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooo in love with his curly hair (except when I have to fix it every.single.morning)



Great outfits.  Wow, when you post what you have done it is not just 1 new item, it is always a feast for the eyes.

Love the pics of the boys.  My friends DS is 11 and has hair just like Coopers, but blond.  She still manages to keep it fairly long and he still looks adorable.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just subscribing, Im so far behind!
> 
> I saw a really adorable infant outfit in knit- dont know who did it but it looked cute!
> 
> Im just tired all the time, recovering well, anxious to finish my Pooh quilt, I hate that I have the borders done and just need to sew them on, and then cut out and sew together binding and Im done- sooo close and yet, so far.
> 
> Tomorrow I go in to have the glue-stitches removed and get my next set of instructions, i assume they will tell me Im allowed to drive after tomorrow.
> 
> Hannah is doing well, but her nights are wacky, sometimes she sleeps 3hour increments, and others she is up every hour and half. happy to report breastfeeding is going well! She is already back to her birth weight and I would guess she's 9lbs or slightly over.
> 
> We just found out we need a new septic system- 22K
> 
> We really dont have the money, but will have to figure something out, a loan, or whatever- reviewing out options and in the process already of refinancing out mortgage.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well- keeping my other disboutiquer pregnant gals in my thoughts and prayers! I haven't been on in a while, hope I havent missed anything!



Glad you are doing well and that BF is going well!!  I desperately want to be able to BF. . . 

I'm doing well in the pg - thanks for thinking of those of us with the buns still in the oven!!  I can't wait to hold my baby (keep daydreaming about her)- but I am looking forward to seeing her next week (and making sure she is still a she, lol)!

Hope all continues to go well for you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey ladies and Tom; I'm not sure if I should post this here but just thought I'd ask.  When we were at Disney last year, the kids loved the music at the Nemo show.  Well, wouldn't ya know it, but they were out of the CD everywhere.  None to be found.  Luckily, they found something else to obsess about and I was off the hook...until now... we made the mistake of rewatching the season of Disney marathon on the travel channel, and all I have heard in two days is my kiddo with autism singing "In the big blue world, In the big blue world"  over and over and over and over  because those are the only two lines she remembers.  It sounds lovely, but the lack of variety is starting to drive me insane and we are on Summer vacation so no break!!!  If I can't find the cd somewhere soon I think I may need to be commited.  So, if anyone is going soon, could they check it out for me?  I'd really appreciate it, and of course would pay for it.  I've checked with Disney, but they said they need the sku number, and the new online merchandise doesn't have it.
Sorry for this drive by, but now that song's in my head again


----------



## mrsmiller

Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a question....   I remember in this thread a reference made to shirring thread that puckers up after you sew it or something like that. It was activated with water or steam I want to say...
> I was talking to my sister, who is much more experienced than I, and she was interested and I can't find the post.  I tried to go back and look but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Can you let me know what it was?  I think she usually uses elastic.
> 
> Thanks for your help



are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary 

for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread  






I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)

HTH

today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)







 any ideas on what other band color will go????


Linnette


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey ladies and Tom; I'm not sure if I should post this here but just thought I'd ask.  When we were at Disney last year, the kids loved the music at the Nemo show.  Well, wouldn't ya know it, but they were out of the CD everywhere.  None to be found.  Luckily, they found something else to obsess about and I was off the hook...until now... we made the mistake of rewatching the season of Disney marathon on the travel channel, and all I have heard in two days is my kiddo with autism singing "In the big blue world, In the big blue world"  over and over and over and over  because those are the only two lines she remembers.  It sounds lovely, but the lack of variety is starting to drive me insane and we are on Summer vacation so no break!!!  If I can't find the cd somewhere soon I think I may need to be commited.  So, if anyone is going soon, could they check it out for me?  I'd really appreciate it, and of course would pay for it.  I've checked with Disney, but they said they need the sku number, and the new online merchandise doesn't have it.
> Sorry for this drive by, but now that song's in my head again



Have you looked online? I think this is the CD you're looking for and it looks like it's in stock:

https://yourwdwstore.3dcartstores.com/Disney-CD--Finding-Nemo-the-Musical_p_4002.html&catid=8

There are also quite a few of them on ebay that are in stock.  That way you don't have to worry about coming back to pay someone if they pick one up for you at the park.


----------



## Tweevil

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> Linnette



Thank you so much Linnette, that explains it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> Have you looked online? I think this is the CD you're looking for and it looks like it's in stock:
> 
> https://yourwdwstore.3dcartstores.com/Disney-CD--Finding-Nemo-the-Musical_p_4002.html&catid=8
> 
> There are also quite a few of them on ebay that are in stock.  That way you don't have to worry about coming back to pay someone if they pick one up for you at the park.


Thank you so much!  I'm ordering now- thank God.



mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love both of these; I have got to get over my fear of shirr; as far as the kimono, I think the band around the middle is called an obi; I believe they usually wear a sash around it tied with a knot that has one end of a bow pulled up if that makes any sense.  I know this sounds stupid, but could you hold it together with hidden velcro and then put the sash over it?  As far as a color option, the blue in the print jumps out at me, what about using that as an accent color?  Or black?


----------



## mrsmiller

Tweevil said:


> Thank you so much Linnette, that explains it.



forgot to add that if you are using the elastic thread for a light weight fabric you wind it in the bobbin --tight--pulling the elastic as you hand wind it

for heavier fabrics it can be wound  loosely

you set the stitch to the longest stitch in your machine.  it takes about 3 to 4 rows for you to see it shirr...


hth

Linnette


----------



## livndisney

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



The "band" is an Obi. It is Japanese.  Traditionally it is tied in the back with a fabulous bow.  That being said, Velcro can be used with a hook and eye bow. A suggestion I would make, is to but interfacing in the Obi as it is supposed to be stiff and looks just wonderful nice and "crisp".

Who knew kimono class would ever come in handy LOL.


----------



## mrsmiller

ireland_nicole said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm ordering now- thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of these; I have got to get over my fear of shirr; as far as the kimono, I think the band around the middle is called an obi; I believe they usually wear a sash around it tied with a knot that has one end of a bow pulled up if that makes any sense.  I know this sounds stupid, but could you hold it together with hidden velcro and then put the sash over it?  As far as a color option, the blue in the print jumps out at me, what about using that as an accent color?  Or black?




Thank you so much!!! will you believe i did not notice the blue!!!!!!!! I really hate to match and put colors together ,,,, I am color blind   I was also thinking of black but wonder if that is ok for a girl... this outfit is a size 8


is the obi the padded thing used on oriental dresses??? I wonder if I could just do a sash....


----------



## mrsmiller

livndisney said:


> The "band" is an Obi. It is Japanese.  Traditionally it is tied in the back with a fabulous bow.  That being said, Velcro can be used with a hook and eye bow. A suggestion I would make, is to but interfacing in the Obi as it is supposed to be stiff and looks just wonderful nice and "crisp".
> 
> Who knew kimono class would ever come in handy LOL.



thanks I think this might be a little more complicated I wonder if is sold child size in chinatown???


----------



## froggy33

Good evening all!  Well, as usual I have been behind!  I just can't keep up!  Of course going on a cruise for a week didn't help - but it was sure fun!

I have seen most everything and it all just looks great!  Most recently - I just love the kimono Linnette!!  I have the mod kids pattern that is very similar to that.  It has directions for an obi.  If I have time I can look tomorrow and see if I can explain how to do it!!

Definitely keeping everyone in my prayers!  There have been some very sad goings on around here!


On a brighter note for me my sister-in-laws mother-in-law is going to come over tomorrow evening and explain to me how to use my serger!!!  I've had it about a month and just haven't had the time or guts to figure it out!  Plus, when I was talking to her on the phone tonight arranging things, she asked me if I would like to have her Bernina Embroidery Machine!!!  I am so excited.  I've really been wanting an embroidery, but didn't want to spend the money.  I have no idea what model it is or how old it is, but who cares its FREE!!  I'll post when I get it!

Everyone keep up the good work!!  I have tons of stuff I've finished, I just need to get pics on here!!  I made a great petti for me little one-it's really full and so cute!  So now I can make them for next to nothing myself!

Good night!!!

Jess


----------



## livndisney

mrsmiller said:


> thanks I think this might be a little more complicated I wonder if is sold child size in chinatown???



It has been years since I have bought Kimono, but I would expect an Asian market in and Asian area would sell them. If not maybe this will help?
http://www.japanesekimono.com/childrens_kimono.htm


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



Katie said the kimono is "Lovely"


----------



## minnie2

I know I missed some outfits sorry but every thing is so darn cute!  Love the round neck outfits!  I need some of that dot fabric.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the Peti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love the new outfits I really want to try the  round neck top/ dress.
> 
> I understand the Love/Hate relationship with curly hair both the girls have it, Katie just talked DH into letting her cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL has been wanting a Puppy that will ba a big dog since our Boo passed away last fall so,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is MIL's birthday present Bear. We surprised her this weekend with him. He is only 8 weeks old!


Love the pictures and that puppy!  So adorable.  Though all I could think of was man is that cute thing going to shed.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just subscribing, Im so far behind!
> 
> I saw a really adorable infant outfit in knit- dont know who did it but it looked cute!
> 
> Im just tired all the time, recovering well, anxious to finish my Pooh quilt, I hate that I have the borders done and just need to sew them on, and then cut out and sew together binding and Im done- sooo close and yet, so far.
> 
> Tomorrow I go in to have the glue-stitches removed and get my next set of instructions, i assume they will tell me Im allowed to drive after tomorrow.
> 
> Hannah is doing well, but her nights are wacky, sometimes she sleeps 3hour increments, and others she is up every hour and half. happy to report breastfeeding is going well! She is already back to her birth weight and I would guess she's 9lbs or slightly over.
> 
> We just found out we need a new septic system- 22K
> 
> We really dont have the money, but will have to figure something out, a loan, or whatever- reviewing out options and in the process already of refinancing out mortgage.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well- keeping my other disboutiquer pregnant gals in my thoughts and prayers! I haven't been on in a while, hope I havent missed anything!


Glad the BF is going well ad Hannah is doing good too.  
Sorry about the septic system.


billwendy said:


> Totally AWESOME!!! YAY for those kids!!!! Sounds like they all just got to be kids together on field day!!!


It was a real fun day!  I have pics up on my FB account.  



mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnete stunning!  Love both of them! 
I may have to try to shirr again because I love that Minnie top!  I really that minnie top.  I wonder if it would look right on me?  I like the wide straps.....


froggy33 said:


> Good evening all!  Well, as usual I have been behind!  I just can't keep up!  Of course going on a cruise for a week didn't help - but it was sure fun!
> 
> I have seen most everything and it all just looks great!  Most recently - I just love the kimono Linnette!!  I have the mod kids pattern that is very similar to that.  It has directions for an obi.  If I have time I can look tomorrow and see if I can explain how to do it!!
> 
> Definitely keeping everyone in my prayers!  There have been some very sad goings on around here!
> 
> 
> On a brighter note for me my sister-in-laws mother-in-law is going to come over tomorrow evening and explain to me how to use my serger!!!  I've had it about a month and just haven't had the time or guts to figure it out!  Plus, when I was talking to her on the phone tonight arranging things, she asked me if I would like to have her Bernina Embroidery Machine!!!  I am so excited.  I've really been wanting an embroidery, but didn't want to spend the money.  I have no idea what model it is or how old it is, but who cares its FREE!!  I'll post when I get it!
> 
> Everyone keep up the good work!!  I have tons of stuff I've finished, I just need to get pics on here!!  I made a great petti for me little one-it's really full and so cute!  So now I can make them for next to nothing myself!
> 
> Good night!!!
> 
> Jess


Great on learning the serger and the new machine!


----------



## carrie6466

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've been HORRIBLE at keeping up with this thread!  I'm so sorry everyone!!!  Life is getting in the way of DISing and I just don't like it
> 
> I posted this question on my PTR but figured I would get more answers on here.
> 
> Random question for mommies or people who know mommies...
> 
> Has anyone had to go to a training so they can volunteer in their kiddos classes or go on field trips?  I got an email from Aisling's new school this morning telling me that I have to go to a 3 hour training class entitled "Protecting God's Children"- which I find ironic since I'm a child protective worker for the Commonwealth!  I could teach the class!!!  Anyone know what these classes discuss for 3 hours???



I'm class mom to a Sp. Ed. Kindergarten class and I've never heard of this, so my guess is they don't do it here.  When we need people to come into class or volunteer to go on field trips, I have a list of people that I call from.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



Thanks for the shiring info!!  I'm going to give it another go this weekend, so this came just in time!

I like the band in yellow - it matches the binding.  If you want to incorporate another color how about doing a second band of color ontop of the yellow.  KWIM?


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



I'm still on vacation, so my online time is very limited - sorry for the drive by post!  I just had to say I LOVE this kimono!  I think it would look great with a narrow gold band, or if you wanted a contrast, I think black would look great!  I have to ask - did you use a pattern?  Or did you make up the pattern yourself?  It's beautiful!


----------



## billwendy

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Hi Linette!! I LOVE this top!! Its absolutely adorable!!! So let me see if I understand - you wind your bobbin tightly by hand (do you use elastic thread through your needle too?), cut your fabric 2x the hip width and then stitch on your longest stitch (mine is 6, is that okay) and go in rows?  how far apart do you do the rows? Do you just go as far down as you want with the rows? Im thinking I may actually try ....not positivie,,,,but i LOVE this top!!!! Also, where did you get that cute pink mickey head button?



froggy33 said:


> Good evening all!  Well, as usual I have been behind!  I just can't keep up!  Of course going on a cruise for a week didn't help - but it was sure fun!
> 
> I have seen most everything and it all just looks great!  Most recently - I just love the kimono Linnette!!  I have the mod kids pattern that is very similar to that.  It has directions for an obi.  If I have time I can look tomorrow and see if I can explain how to do it!!
> 
> Definitely keeping everyone in my prayers!  There have been some very sad goings on around here!
> 
> 
> On a brighter note for me my sister-in-laws mother-in-law is going to come over tomorrow evening and explain to me how to use my serger!!!  I've had it about a month and just haven't had the time or guts to figure it out!  Plus, when I was talking to her on the phone tonight arranging things, she asked me if I would like to have her Bernina Embroidery Machine!!!  I am so excited.  I've really been wanting an embroidery, but didn't want to spend the money.  I have no idea what model it is or how old it is, but who cares its FREE!!  I'll post when I get it!
> 
> Everyone keep up the good work!!  I have tons of stuff I've finished, I just need to get pics on here!!  I made a great petti for me little one-it's really full and so cute!  So now I can make them for next to nothing myself!
> 
> Good night!!!
> 
> Jess



Jess!!!! Woo HOoo!!! THat is soooooo cool - I cant wait to see what you create!!!


----------



## Sewfun

Wow, I just looked at some of the pictures posted (ssshhhh, I am supposed to be working), and I am amazed at all of the projects. I love to sew for our Disney trips and have a Viking Designer 1, Viking #1+, Viking 1002LCD Serger, Brother 180D to embroider my Disney designs, and a Janome CoverPro coverstitch machine.  I leave on Sunday for a week at the World, and am finishing up some embroidery and sewing for ME for the trip.  I did embroider for my 6 year old DD, but the other 3 kids said they are too old for this anymore.   

I doubt I will be able to post any pictures before I leave as I still have a pair of capris to finish, another to sew and 4 tops to embroidery before tomorrow night.  Yikes!  I am a single mom to 4 still at home and work and go to school, so my Disney sewing is pretty basic anymore.  I did make a pair of Tinkerbell overalls and denim type jacket for my daughter when she was two that took a sweepstakes and 2 first place ribbons at the MN state fair.  I also made a pair of Toy Story overalls that same year that took another 1st place.   I love using Ottobre Design magazine patterns for sewing with the kids!

Tammy


----------



## minnie2

Here are some pictures from Field day yesterday

















not sure why she is so serious here






This is the swirl skirt I have been working o the hem is a mess and hopefully no one wil see!  LOL  I want to do a large applique to match but but I can't before I leave for GA so it will ahve to wait.  This is supposed to be for our trip in Nov but she wants to wear it tomorrow and in Atlanta so I guess I will let her




I will try to get her to model it when she gets home.


----------



## mrsmiller

thank you all for the ego boost!!!! I am glad that you all like it as  I always say I am color blind and always insecure with what i do, I like the idea of a color on top of another  maybe gold and black???? I am waiting for the weekend to see if my husband will go with me to Chinatown, (I do not take the train alone, to tell you the story short since 9/11 I do not get in a train to go to Manhattan...issues you know) I will work on something ,

Shannon : sent you a pm




billwendy said:


> Hi Linette!! I LOVE this top!! Its absolutely adorable!!! So let me see if I understand - you wind your bobbin tightly by hand (do you use elastic thread through your needle too?), cut your fabric 2x the hip width and then stitch on your longest stitch (mine is 6, is that okay) and go in rows?  how far apart do you do the rows? Do you just go as far down as you want with the rows? I'm thinking I may actually try ....not positive,,,,but i LOVE this top!!!! Also, where did you get that cute pink mickey head button?
> 
> 
> 
> Jess!!!! Woo HOoo!!! THat is soooooo cool - I cant wait to see what you create!!!





Once again a disclaimer: I am by no means an expert but to shirr what I do is 

----fabric cut to whatever measure you need-- In my case what i do is double the hips measures and cut the fabric to the desire width

-----Here is were you find variations,  I serge/sew the side seams and then hem top and bottom,  (some will sew one seam , hem top and bottom leave one seam open) ( iron seams)

-----put the elastic in the bobbin ( hand wind it  loose if is fine fabric and tighter if is for heavier fabrics) put the bobbin in like you will do and use regular thread on the top of machine (so regular thread will be going in the needle)  

-----set the machine at the  longest stitch - place the fabric right side up meaning the elastic will be in the wrong face of the fabric  (I've done it backwards so many times!!!!!!) and sew the first row, then what I do is use the first sewing line as my guide I place the foot right on top and do the second row , and continue doing this as many times that I want for the desire  gather effect that I want (forgot how many times I did it with that top!!)as you do more lines you will have to hold the fabric front and back to make sure is evenly distributed, I do back stitch at the beginning and end of each stitch

if you do not want to use your machine foot as a guide , after you do the side seams you use tailor chalk or invisible ink pen and mark the lines (rows) in the fabric and then you stitch along the lines like I said holding the fabric as you move along the rows of shirring


--- --if you were lucky like me  ( i should include pictures of things that  I 've done that did not work!!!) it will have the desired shirr and will need no steam , but if you want the elastic to shrink more you use the iron  , and steam the outfit ---right sides -- making sure not to place or leave it in for too long  ( not that I ever did that and that the elastic was burnt) and that's it.

----Now some people like I said - will sew in one side , finish top and bottom hem, mark the rows in the fabric and stitch , when you are done shirring then you place right side together and match top and bottom hem , and sew it closed , ( I tried this but when I serge(to finish the seams  the machine cuts some of the elastic and they become undone....maybe I am doing something wrong)

hope this help, to me I find is the easiest way to do a top that looks really nice , and yes.... I made some for me  using the same mickey fabric and in red and white polka dots  I think they are cute and I am almost 50...well in a couple of years) specially for the summer


Linnette


----------



## littlepeppers

Started sewing a dress & lost my drive over the bottom ruffle.  Have a ruffle foot on order, but I don't know how to use it.


----------



## mrsmiller

oops!! forgot to add that i bought the mickey buttons on etsy ( will look for the sellers name) I think it is 12 buttons for 2.50 and less than 2.00 for shipping ( I believe is Singapore  but they came within a week )  the only colors he's got is black, white and pink


----------



## littlepeppers

mrsmiller said:


> oops!! forgot to add that i bought the mickey buttons on etsy ( will look for the sellers name) I think it is 12 buttons for 2.50 and less than 2.00 for shipping ( I believe is Singapore  but they came within a week )  the only colors he's got is black, white and pink



I need some Mouse buttons.  Is making a button hole for them a pain?


----------



## littlepeppers

What page is the cindarella applique tutorial on?

My daughter is in love w/ Marie (from Aristocats)  Hopefully it will not be difficult.


----------



## mrsmiller

littlepeppers said:


> I need some Mouse buttons.  Is making a button hole for them a pain?



Not really, it is a regular button hole just have to make sure is the right size (width ) so it goes thru not too loose or too tight

Linnette

PS I made peace with my ruffler ( in the box just mocking me)....I know I will never master that contraption, I tried , and tried and failed and failed, and even Carla's tutorial did not help me and she is the Master no hope, no hope.....

but i find that if I do a double gather stitch and loosen up the tension it is not that difficult ( just time consuming) to do the ruffles


Linnette


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sewfun said:


> Wow, I just looked at some of the pictures posted (ssshhhh, I am supposed to be working), and I am amazed at all of the projects. I love to sew for our Disney trips and have a Viking Designer 1, Viking #1+, Viking 1002LCD Serger, Brother 180D to embroider my Disney designs, and a Janome CoverPro coverstitch machine.  I leave on Sunday for a week at the World, and am finishing up some embroidery and sewing for ME for the trip.  I did embroider for my 6 year old DD, but the other 3 kids said they are too old for this anymore.
> 
> I doubt I will be able to post any pictures before I leave as I still have a pair of capris to finish, another to sew and 4 tops to embroidery before tomorrow night.  Yikes!  I am a single mom to 4 still at home and work and go to school, so my Disney sewing is pretty basic anymore.  I did make a pair of Tinkerbell overalls and denim type jacket for my daughter when she was two that took a sweepstakes and 2 first place ribbons at the MN state fair.  I also made a pair of Toy Story overalls that same year that took another 1st place.   I love using Ottobre Design magazine patterns for sewing with the kids!
> 
> Tammy



Hi!  I know you're busy at the minute, but I'd love to see pics of your projects when you have time!



minnie2 said:


> Here are some pictures from Field day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why she is so serious here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the swirl skirt I have been working o the hem is a mess and hopefully no one wil see!  LOL  I want to do a large applique to match but but I can't before I leave for GA so it will ahve to wait.  This is supposed to be for our trip in Nov but she wants to wear it tomorrow and in Atlanta so I guess I will let her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get her to model it when she gets home.


It looks like a great field day!  Love, love the skirt!  I bet it looks adorable on!


mrsmiller said:


> thank you all for the ego boost!!!! I am glad that you all like it as  I always say I am color blind and always insecure with what i do, I like the idea of a color on top of another  maybe gold and black???? I am waiting for the weekend to see if my husband will go with me to Chinatown, (I do not take the train alone, to tell you the story short since 9/11 I do not get in a train to go to Manhattan...issues you know) I will work on something ,
> 
> Shannon : sent you a pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a disclaimer: I am by no means an expert but to shirr what I do is
> 
> ----fabric cut to whatever measure you need-- In my case what i do is double the hips measures and cut the fabric to the desire width
> 
> -----Here is were you find variations,  I serge/sew the side seams and then hem top and bottom,  (some will sew one seam , hem top and bottom leave one seam open) ( iron seams)
> 
> -----put the elastic in the bobbin ( hand wind it  loose if is fine fabric and tighter if is for heavier fabrics) put the bobbin in like you will do and use regular thread on the top of machine (so regular thread will be going in the needle)
> 
> -----set the machine at the  longest stitch - place the fabric right side up meaning the elastic will be in the wrong face of the fabric  (I've done it backwards so many times!!!!!!) and sew the first row, then what I do is use the first sewing line as my guide I place the foot right on top and do the second row , and continue doing this as many times that I want for the desire  gather effect that I want (forgot how many times I did it with that top!!)as you do more lines you will have to hold the fabric front and back to make sure is evenly distributed, I do back stitch at the beginning and end of each stitch
> 
> if you do not want to use your machine foot as a guide , after you do the side seams you use tailor chalk or invisible ink pen and mark the lines (rows) in the fabric and then you stitch along the lines like I said holding the fabric as you move along the rows of shirring
> 
> 
> --- --if you were lucky like me  ( i should include pictures of things that  I 've done that did not work!!!) it will have the desired shirr and will need no steam , but if you want the elastic to shrink more you use the iron  , and steam the outfit ---right sides -- making sure not to place or leave it in for too long  ( not that I ever did that and that the elastic was burnt) and that's it.
> 
> ----Now some people like I said - will sew in one side , finish top and bottom hem, mark the rows in the fabric and stitch , when you are done shirring then you place right side together and match top and bottom hem , and sew it closed , ( I tried this but when I serge(to finish the seams  the machine cuts some of the elastic and they become undone....maybe I am doing something wrong)
> 
> hope this help, to me I find is the easiest way to do a top that looks really nice , and yes.... I made some for me  using the same mickey fabric and in red and white polka dots  I think they are cute and I am almost 50...well in a couple of years) specially for the summer
> 
> 
> Linnette



all right, you've almost gotten me over my shirr phobia; but I have a dumb question.  You overcast and hem each side first, so do you shirr the back and front seperately?  Thanks!
Nicole


----------



## froggy33

Linnette,
If you get on this evening I will post how my pattern says to do the Obi.  I don't think it seemed too difficult - especially for you!!  Maybe I can save you a trip into the city!

Jessica


----------



## ibesue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just subscribing, Im so far behind!
> 
> I saw a really adorable infant outfit in knit- dont know who did it but it looked cute!
> 
> Im just tired all the time, recovering well, anxious to finish my Pooh quilt, I hate that I have the borders done and just need to sew them on, and then cut out and sew together binding and Im done- sooo close and yet, so far.
> 
> Tomorrow I go in to have the glue-stitches removed and get my next set of instructions, i assume they will tell me Im allowed to drive after tomorrow.
> 
> Hannah is doing well, but her nights are wacky, sometimes she sleeps 3hour increments, and others she is up every hour and half. happy to report breastfeeding is going well! She is already back to her birth weight and I would guess she's 9lbs or slightly over.
> 
> We just found out we need a new septic system- 22K
> 
> We really dont have the money, but will have to figure something out, a loan, or whatever- reviewing out options and in the process already of refinancing out mortgage.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well- keeping my other disboutiquer pregnant gals in my thoughts and prayers! I haven't been on in a while, hope I havent missed anything!



Happy to hear from you.  Babies are so sweet and yet can be so frustrating when they don't want to sleep at night.  I am happy BF is going great!!  Nothing worse than having problems with that AND not sleeping at night!  Sorry about the septic tank.  



mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



I like the yellow.  I too have the mod kids pattern and the obi has fabric and ribbon.  I haven't made it yet, so can't really answer how it all goes together, but the ribbon ties on top of the fabric.  So maybe make the ribbon a different color which will pop on top of the yellow!



billwendy said:


> Hi Linette!! I LOVE this top!! Its absolutely adorable!!! So let me see if I understand - you wind your bobbin tightly by hand (do you use elastic thread through your needle too?), cut your fabric 2x the hip width and then stitch on your longest stitch (mine is 6, is that okay) and go in rows?  how far apart do you do the rows? Do you just go as far down as you want with the rows? Im thinking I may actually try ....not positivie,,,,but i LOVE this top!!!! Also, where did you get that cute pink mickey head button?



The elastic is only in the bobbin, not on top!  



Sewfun said:


> Wow, I just looked at some of the pictures posted (ssshhhh, I am supposed to be working), and I am amazed at all of the projects. I love to sew for our Disney trips and have a Viking Designer 1, Viking #1+, Viking 1002LCD Serger, Brother 180D to embroider my Disney designs, and a Janome CoverPro coverstitch machine.  I leave on Sunday for a week at the World, and am finishing up some embroidery and sewing for ME for the trip.  I did embroider for my 6 year old DD, but the other 3 kids said they are too old for this anymore.
> 
> I doubt I will be able to post any pictures before I leave as I still have a pair of capris to finish, another to sew and 4 tops to embroidery before tomorrow night.  Yikes!  I am a single mom to 4 still at home and work and go to school, so my Disney sewing is pretty basic anymore.  I did make a pair of Tinkerbell overalls and denim type jacket for my daughter when she was two that took a sweepstakes and 2 first place ribbons at the MN state fair.  I also made a pair of Toy Story overalls that same year that took another 1st place.   I love using Ottobre Design magazine patterns for sewing with the kids!
> 
> Tammy



Welcome and I can't wait to see all your designs!!



mrsmiller said:


> Once again a disclaimer: I am by no means an expert but to shirr what I do is
> 
> ----fabric cut to whatever measure you need-- In my case what i do is double the hips measures and cut the fabric to the desire width
> 
> -----Here is were you find variations,  I serge/sew the side seams and then hem top and bottom,  (some will sew one seam , hem top and bottom leave one seam open) ( iron seams)
> 
> -----put the elastic in the bobbin ( hand wind it  loose if is fine fabric and tighter if is for heavier fabrics) put the bobbin in like you will do and use regular thread on the top of machine (so regular thread will be going in the needle)
> 
> -----set the machine at the  longest stitch - place the fabric right side up meaning the elastic will be in the wrong face of the fabric  (I've done it backwards so many times!!!!!!) and sew the first row, then what I do is use the first sewing line as my guide I place the foot right on top and do the second row , and continue doing this as many times that I want for the desire  gather effect that I want (forgot how many times I did it with that top!!)as you do more lines you will have to hold the fabric front and back to make sure is evenly distributed, I do back stitch at the beginning and end of each stitch
> 
> if you do not want to use your machine foot as a guide , after you do the side seams you use tailor chalk or invisible ink pen and mark the lines (rows) in the fabric and then you stitch along the lines like I said holding the fabric as you move along the rows of shirring
> 
> 
> --- --if you were lucky like me  ( i should include pictures of things that  I 've done that did not work!!!) it will have the desired shirr and will need no steam , but if you want the elastic to shrink more you use the iron  , and steam the outfit ---right sides -- making sure not to place or leave it in for too long  ( not that I ever did that and that the elastic was burnt) and that's it.
> 
> ----Now some people like I said - will sew in one side , finish top and bottom hem, mark the rows in the fabric and stitch , when you are done shirring then you place right side together and match top and bottom hem , and sew it closed , ( I tried this but when I serge(to finish the seams  the machine cuts some of the elastic and they become undone....maybe I am doing something wrong)
> 
> hope this help, to me I find is the easiest way to do a top that looks really nice , and yes.... I made some for me  using the same mickey fabric and in red and white polka dots  I think they are cute and I am almost 50...well in a couple of years) specially for the summer
> 
> 
> Linnette



I usually do similar.  I don't sew the piece to be shirred to anything until after its finished.  I hem the top, then start the shirring.  I generally use the line of stitching as my guide.  When I am finished, I hand tie the elastic thread & top thread for each row.  Then I stitch the back to the front fabric.  I sew each side seam at least 2 times with a tiny stitch to make sure all the elastic thread is caught in the stitching.  Then I use my serger.  I am afraid of the elastic threads coming undone too!  So far no problems with this way!



mrsmiller said:


> but i find that if I do a double gather stitch and loosen up the tension it is not that difficult ( just time consuming) to do the ruffles
> Linnette



I always do the double line gathering stitch too.  I find its relaxing.  

Just to let everyone know, my DH went to work yesterday and he actually stayed awake after he got back home from work!    The doctor thought that maybe by the time he got to the ER, he was already on the mend!  He will have gall bladder surgery sometime next month, after he heals!  Again, thanks for all your prayers!  I KNOW THEY WORKED!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!  I know you're busy at the minute, but I'd love to see pics of your projects when you have time!
> 
> 
> It looks like a great field day!  Love, love the skirt!  I bet it looks adorable on!
> 
> 
> all right, you've almost gotten me over my shirr phobia; but I have a dumb question.  You overcast and hem each side first, so do you shirr the back and front seperately?  Thanks!
> Nicole



it is not a dumb question I should have been more specific , sorry about that ,  I do both seams and serge,  hem top and bottom iron each seam and you will have a tube like piece, I no longer have that top with me , it was for a customer, but from the top hem... i started the shirr about 1/2" from top hem line and continue until the last shirring seam meets with the starting one and I back stitch  then move in with the second row and continue , you will do as many rows as you like (for example I shirr until it was almost few inches from the waist, just tape measure it to give u and idea )






froggy33 said:


> Linnette,
> If you get on this evening I will post how my pattern says to do the Obi.  I don't think it seemed too difficult - especially for you!!  Maybe I can save you a trip into the city!
> 
> Jessica



JessicaTHANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! COULD YOU TELL ME IF IS BATTING,  FUSIBLE FLEECE , OR JUST HEAVY INTERFACE USED for the obi in that pattern?

Linnette


----------



## froggy33

mrsmiller said:


> JessicaTHANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! COULD YOU TELL ME IF IS BATTING,  FUSIBLE FLEECE , OR JUST HEAVY INTERFACE USED for the obi in that pattern?
> 
> Linnette



Will do!  I should be home around 5ish.  I'll let you know all the details!  The idea is as ibesue said:  The band is wide in the middle and tapers down at the ends, that's where you attach the ribbon.  Then when you put it on the wide part goes in front, then wraps around to the back crosses over and comes back around to tie in the front.

I'll get back to ya soon!

Jessica


----------



## Stephres

I did something productive today! I have been working on this for about a week for a friend of Megan's:






She is horse crazy and the sweetest little girl. We have known her since the girls were two and she has the lesson before Megan.

It twirls:






Megan has demanded one for herself in purple.






Ugh, now back to work! I really have to get my machine's zig zag fixed. The Hello Kitty machine is ok but the stitch is so tiny I feel like I am going blind when I am done!


----------



## 2cutekidz

littlepeppers said:


> What page is the cindarella applique tutorial on?
> 
> My daughter is in love w/ Marie (from Aristocats)  Hopefully it will not be difficult.



Here you go, I put it on my blog so it woud be easy to find 

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/


----------



## troijka

Hi All,
i broke down and ordered the Feliz pattern today, but I am scared of it!!!!  Did I see something mentioned in an earlier post that said there is a tutorial floating around out there???  Can someone PLEASE post the link?
Thanks!
Christi


----------



## AlternateEgo

Hi guys, I am not real sure where to post this, someone mentioned the "design" board.  So if i'm in the wrong spot, "tease" away  and send me where I am supposed to go.

I am looking for someone to help me design a monogram for my wedding.  I am wanting to get some sort of design (monogram, dates, and table number) and print them out on vellum, wrap the vellum around a votive candle, and make a luminary.

Our monogram is CRJ and our wedding date is September 6th, 2009.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kc10family

Looking for a little extra prayers and PD please.

So DH is due in (as of now) at 10 pm tomorrow, but he is going to try to get home before that.
I checked the airline he is scheduled on and they have 4 seat in coach and 10 in first class leaving Baltimore at 2 pm. This would put him and his fellow squadron mates in four hours earlier. 

Please think good thoughts for a 2 pm (or earlier) departure from Baltimore.

Say, do you think they would bump them up to 1st class? They will al be in uniform. I don't know how many guys he is traveling with so I don't know how many seats are needed. 

I know this may seem a bit silly because it is only a few hours.... but these past few days are the slowest ever!


----------



## 3huskymom

littlepeppers said:


> Started sewing a dress & lost my drive over the bottom ruffle.  Have a ruffle foot on order, but I don't know how to use it.




Go on youcanmakethis.com and find the FREE ruffler tutorial by CarlaC. I just used it last weekend and it's very helpful! I used my ruffler that came with my 1950s Singer 301 that I mostly use for quilt piecing.


----------



## ibesue

kc10family said:


> Looking for a little extra prayers and PD please.
> 
> So DH is due in (as of now) at 10 pm tomorrow, but he is going to try to get home before that.
> I checked the airline he is scheduled on and they have 4 seat in coach and 10 in first class leaving Baltimore at 2 pm. This would put him and his fellow squadron mates in four hours earlier.
> 
> Please think good thoughts for a 2 pm (or earlier) departure from Baltimore.
> 
> Say, do you think they would bump them up to 1st class? They will al be in uniform. I don't know how many guys he is traveling with so I don't know how many seats are needed.
> 
> I know this may seem a bit silly because it is only a few hours.... but these past few days are the slowest ever!



OMGoodness how exciting!!!  I will keep them in my prayers as they come home!  I know how excited my DD was today when her DH came home from a 2 week underway!  How long have they been gone?


Linnette, the obi pattern from modkid is not lined with anything.  It has the ribbon coming out of each end and you bring the ribbon around to the front to tie.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey ladies and Tom; I'm not sure if I should post this here but just thought I'd ask.  When we were at Disney last year, the kids loved the music at the Nemo show.  Well, wouldn't ya know it, but they were out of the CD everywhere.  None to be found.  Luckily, they found something else to obsess about and I was off the hook...until now... we made the mistake of rewatching the season of Disney marathon on the travel channel, and all I have heard in two days is my kiddo with autism singing "In the big blue world, In the big blue world"  over and over and over and over  because those are the only two lines she remembers.  It sounds lovely, but the lack of variety is starting to drive me insane and we are on Summer vacation so no break!!!  If I can't find the cd somewhere soon I think I may need to be commited.  So, if anyone is going soon, could they check it out for me?  I'd really appreciate it, and of course would pay for it.  I've checked with Disney, but they said they need the sku number, and the new online merchandise doesn't have it.
> Sorry for this drive by, but now that song's in my head again


you know if there is ever a product at disney world that you want to buy you can call their merchendise phone number and they will ship it to you, but be prepared to wait, it takes like 4 weeks for stuff to arrive



Adi12982 said:


> Glad you are doing well and that BF is going well!!  I desperately want to be able to BF. . .
> 
> I'm doing well in the pg - thanks for thinking of those of us with the buns still in the oven!!  I can't wait to hold my baby (keep daydreaming about her)- but I am looking forward to seeing her next week (and making sure she is still a she, lol)!
> 
> Hope all continues to go well for you!


Hi Adi! Glad all is going well with you! Have fun at your u/s!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> i broke down and ordered the Feliz pattern today, but I am scared of it!!!!  Did I see something mentioned in an earlier post that said there is a tutorial floating around out there???  Can someone PLEASE post the link?
> Thanks!
> Christi



YES! you can google "feliz dress tutorial"
Or do a search of Trillium's blog
http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html


----------



## mrsmiller

but next time I will make sure I have enoght fabric

ok, I made the top and still pending on the obi  (thanks ibesue---for your help--I am thinking maybe use fusible fleece for that padding effect)


ok, I made the top with a little more than 1/2 yrd from the "palace garden "  fabric and used kona cotton (red) for the top and botton again I had about a little more than a yard (I should have waited and order more before doing the pants!!!) so for the pants I could not do the little flare up at the botton and they are almost capri length, so far this is how it looks ( how I hate not to have a little girl to test it on) 







pants ( again not happy as was not able to made as flared as I wanted)





I pulled the bottom taps for the picture but it just to stay in peeking thru the sides...



KC10FAMILY  ....PRAYERS  SAID

Linnette


----------



## littlepeppers

2cutekidz said:


> Here you go, I put it on my blog so it woud be easy to find
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/



love your blog.  Now you've got me wanting to do a strip work skirt.


----------



## kc10family

ibesue said:


> OMGoodness how exciting!!! I will keep them in my prayers as they come home! I know how excited my DD was today when her DH came home from a 2 week underway! How long have they been gone?


 
Thank you! He left in Jan. 
I just called a friend at the base and he told me the plane left the Middle East and is on it's way.  I could just cry!


----------



## LouiesMama

3huskymom said:


> Go on youcanmakethis.com and find the FREE ruffler tutorial by CarlaC. I just used it last weekend and it's very helpful! I used my ruffler that came with my 1950s Singer 301 that I mostly use for quilt piecing.


----------



## snubie

kc10family said:


> Thank you! He left in Jan.
> I just called a friend at the base and he told me the plane left the Middle East and is on it's way.  I could just cry!



What wonderful news.  Safe (and speedy) travels to your husband and his fellow soldiers.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mrsmiller said:


> are you talking about the elastic  thread you use in the bobbin ? sometimes to get it to the desire "shirr" you use the steam from your iron to shrink the elastic - but sometimes it is not necessary
> 
> for this top I only  had to double the hips measurements and shirr using the elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have to steam it( I was lucky)
> 
> HTH
> 
> today I worked on this top and not too sure about the colors .. I only had about a yard of each  the band is just placed not done yet as I have to figure out how to do it ...does anyone knows how it is called ...I might be able to go to chinatown and look for a band (need one to take it appart and learn how to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on what other band color will go????
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, I love your dresses. I have to try that Micky one. How do you reinforce the side seam where you end the elastic? I've been wanting to do something like this, but I have been skeered of it all coming loose. I've some shirring on the back, but felt pretty confident becuase of the side seams. 

For your Japanese dress, what about doing something like a wrap dress. They have a large button hole on the sides the tie goes through the hole and wraps around. There is a costume pattern, and I know you design your own, but maybe that would help to look at. And if you get a good sale, cheaper then buying the real thing? 




Sewfun said:


> Wow, I just looked at some of the pictures posted (ssshhhh, I am supposed to be working), and I am amazed at all of the projects. I love to sew for our Disney trips and have a Viking Designer 1, Viking #1+, Viking 1002LCD Serger, Brother 180D to embroider my Disney designs, and a Janome CoverPro coverstitch machine.  I leave on Sunday for a week at the World, and am finishing up some embroidery and sewing for ME for the trip.  I did embroider for my 6 year old DD, but the other 3 kids said they are too old for this anymore.
> 
> I doubt I will be able to post any pictures before I leave as I still have a pair of capris to finish, another to sew and 4 tops to embroidery before tomorrow night.  Yikes!  I am a single mom to 4 still at home and work and go to school, so my Disney sewing is pretty basic anymore.  I did make a pair of Tinkerbell overalls and denim type jacket for my daughter when she was two that took a sweepstakes and 2 first place ribbons at the MN state fair.  I also made a pair of Toy Story overalls that same year that took another 1st place.   I love using Ottobre Design magazine patterns for sewing with the kids!
> 
> Tammy



Welcome Tammy, looking forward to seeing your pictures when you get back. I've never tried anything from Octtobre. Maybe you can recommend something, or where to get the pattern (is this from a magazine?)


----------



## livndisney

SallyfromDE said:


> Linnette, I love your dresses. I have to try that Micky one. How do you reinforce the side seam where you end the elastic? I've been wanting to do something like this, but I have been skeered of it all coming loose. I've some shirring on the back, but felt pretty confident becuase of the side seams.



I'm not Linnette, but when I made the pink mickey sundress a couple of years ago, I backstitched the shirring , sewed the side seam and then serged it.  I have done this on all the sundress's I have made since then and they are still going strong 

Hope this helps.


----------



## disneymomof1

Have any of you ever done the Perfectly Princess Tea Party at the Grand Floridian?  Looking for opinions on it, the price is pretty steep, $225.00 for DD and I.  What did you all think?

Also we are planning our trip, what night would you do MNSSHP , Tuesday Sept 15 or Friday Sept 18?  We are hoping the crowds will be light in mid-september, but you never know.  Any opinions?


----------



## bear_mom

kc10family said:


> Looking for a little extra prayers and PD please.
> 
> So DH is due in (as of now) at 10 pm tomorrow, but he is going to try to get home before that.
> I checked the airline he is scheduled on and they have 4 seat in coach and 10 in first class leaving Baltimore at 2 pm. This would put him and his fellow squadron mates in four hours earlier.
> 
> Please think good thoughts for a 2 pm (or earlier) departure from Baltimore.
> 
> Say, do you think they would bump them up to 1st class? They will al be in uniform. I don't know how many guys he is traveling with so I don't know how many seats are needed.
> 
> I know this may seem a bit silly because it is only a few hours.... but these past few days are the slowest ever!



I hope that your dh makes it home early tomorrow and that they day flies on by for you!

Emily


----------



## 3huskymom

disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you ever done the Perfectly Princess Tea Party at the Grand Floridian?  Looking for opinions on it, the price is pretty steep, $225.00 for DD and I.  What did you all think?
> 
> Also we are planning our trip, what night would you do MNSSHP , Tuesday Sept 15 or Friday Sept 18?  We are hoping the crowds will be light in mid-september, but you never know.  Any opinions?



I had been considering the tea party but want to wait until Hayleigh is a bit older. She just turned 4. As for the MNSSHP I would go on Friday. On TUesday most families have really geared up into their vacation and on Friday most will probably be thinking about getting ready to pack to go home. That is unless the locals will go to it on Friday but I'm guessing that early in the season the locals really shouldn't affect that until it gets closer to Halloween. But of course those are just my humble opinions...


----------



## 3huskymom

I have a question on a couple of the precious dress samples that are out there....namely  revrob's and Tom's. It appears there is a skirt under the actual dress. Is this attached to the dress or is it a slip you made to go under the dresses to add fullness? I like the look of the eyelet fabric under the dress and wanted to try to replicate that. TIA!


----------



## mrsmiller

I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)






I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand






done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics


Linnette


----------



## tricia

mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette



Looks very good Linnette.  I like how the Obi looks stiffer now, like it holds it's own form.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette


I love it!  What is the occasion?  It is very Elizabeth Swan and you are giving me ideas for this years MNSSHP costume.  It was in August of last year that I posted and you helped me out with the Pocahontas costume.  It seems just like yesterday.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

3huskymom said:


> I have a question on a couple of the precious dress samples that are out there....namely revrob's and Tom's. It appears there is a skirt under the actual dress. Is this attached to the dress or is it a slip you made to go under the dresses to add fullness? I like the look of the eyelet fabric under the dress and wanted to try to replicate that. TIA!


 Shannon did the underskirt first and then I asked her what she did.  It is just another (white cotton) skirt with an eyelet lace attached to it.  We sewed that and the top skirt together and then gathered them both to attach it to the bodice.
You could gather each one seperately too.  But basting them together first and then gathering saved a step!
HTH!


----------



## mirandag819

I made DD this Ariel dress this afternoon..... excuse the hair she just came in from playing outside.


----------



## revrob

AlternateEgo said:


> Hi guys, I am not real sure where to post this, someone mentioned the "design" board.  So if i'm in the wrong spot, "tease" away  and send me where I am supposed to go.
> 
> I am looking for someone to help me design a monogram for my wedding.  I am wanting to get some sort of design (monogram, dates, and table number) and print them out on vellum, wrap the vellum around a votive candle, and make a luminary.
> 
> Our monogram is CRJ and our wedding date is September 6th, 2009.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There are a few here that do this type of graphics work.  However, you may have better luck posting on the board called "Creative DISigns".  It is a board that is totally dedicated to graphic designs - mainly for the purpose of ironing on wearables for Disney trips.  They do amazing work on that board!




3huskymom said:


> I have a question on a couple of the precious dress samples that are out there....namely  revrob's and Tom's. It appears there is a skirt under the actual dress. Is this attached to the dress or is it a slip you made to go under the dresses to add fullness? I like the look of the eyelet fabric under the dress and wanted to try to replicate that. TIA!



For my precious dress, I made an actual underskirt that I attached with the top skirt at the same time that I attached the skirt to the bodice.  For the underskirt, I bathered rows of tulle and attached around the skirt to make it a kinda pettiskirt underneath.  I did several rows of tulle from the top of the skirt to the bottom.  I attached the eyelet to the bottom so that it would peek out from underneath the over skirt. I hope that made sense.



mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette



I LOVE IT!  Totally love it!  I sent you a PM back!


----------



## 2cutekidz

littlepeppers said:


> love your blog.  Now you've got me wanting to do a strip work skirt.



Thanks!!  I'm having fun blogging.



mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linette, it turned out great!!


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Shannon did the underskirt first and then I asked her what she did.  It is just another (white cotton) skirt with an eyelet lace attached to it.  We sewed that and the top skirt together and then gathered them both to attach it to the bodice.
> You could gather each one seperately too.  But basting them together first and then gathering saved a step!
> HTH!



OOPS!  Sorry, Tom!  I didn't realize you had answered already!




mirandag819 said:


> I made DD this Ariel dress this afternoon..... excuse the hair she just came in from playing outside.



This is SO cute!  Great job on the applique!


----------



## emcreative

I'm loving everything I've seen posted.  The kimono outfit is gorgeous (my oldest would FLIP over it) and I'm so impressed by the shirring on the pink minnie mouse fabric.

Can someone PM me about the pettis?

Also, has anyone heard from our famous Mulan sundress maker?  I tried to contact her through other means and haven't had any luck.

I was happy to see posts from our new Hannah Mommy and Adi.  I was thinking of you both just last evening, wondering how new mommyhood is going and how mid pregnancy is treating you!


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you ever done the Perfectly Princess Tea Party at the Grand Floridian?  Looking for opinions on it, the price is pretty steep, $225.00 for DD and I.  What did you all think?
> 
> Also we are planning our trip, what night would you do MNSSHP , Tuesday Sept 15 or Friday Sept 18?  We are hoping the crowds will be light in mid-september, but you never know.  Any opinions?



I would think about doing Tuesday....that way its more just people on vacation and not many locals. Last year we were there during later in Sept, and we went on a weeknight - while it was still busy, there were no lines etc, and it was mainly people on vacation - and the park totally emptied out around 9:30ish - we had so much fun and got SO MUCH CANDY and it was just DH and I - lol!!! Now, when Friday night rolled around, we were leaving the park as droves of people were arriving - it was a total maddhouse!!! The lines were CRAZY from the boats/monorail to the turnstiles to get in!!!!


----------



## jham

Linnette, I LOVE your Asian inspired outfit! And your shirring almost makes me want to try again. 

I love the Ariel stripwork jumper too! 

We took the kids to UP tonight. They really enjoyed it. It was a good movie. Thanks to Heather's embroidery designs they all had something new to wear. I had stabilizer issues with Seth's shirt  And if I want to get picky about it, I'd tell you Russel did start out centered on Lily's peasant top, but then I had to chop a few inches of length off the top. AND it was supposed to be Dug and Carl in front and UP and Kevin in back on her pants but I messed that up too. But this was my first time appliqueing pant legs. I did cheat and made denim easy fits instead of ripping open seams. I used a really lightweight denim and I love these pants! Must make more! 

Oh, and Luke was mad because we made him come home from playing at his friend's house to go to the movie.  And Lily has a big scratch next to her eye because she was blocking a slide at McDonald's playland yesterday. The bully? Her brother Luke  Oh wait, one more thing to explain  The strip of yellow fabric tied around Jayden's leg is a remnant from the school dance festival that she refused to take off. How it relates to dancing to Twist and Shout, I will never know.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette



I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress!!!  you have an incredible gift!


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


>



LOVE the outfits!!!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Shannon did the underskirt first and then I asked her what she did.  It is just another (white cotton) skirt with an eyelet lace attached to it.  We sewed that and the top skirt together and then gathered them both to attach it to the bodice.
> You could gather each one seperately too.  But basting them together first and then gathering saved a step!
> HTH!


Thanks! THat's what I was thinking was done but wanted to make sure. I wonder if it would be an  viable option to have it separate like a slip (for hot weather) or if it wouldn't lay right. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mrsmiller said:


>



Linette this dress is AWESOME! 



mirandag819 said:


>



This is so cute. I really like the fabrics you used to match the ariel fabric.



jham said:


>



That outfit is adorable. I especially like that white on white polka dot is that from JoAnn's?


----------



## jham

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Linette this dress is AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute. I really like the fabrics you used to match the ariel fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> That outfit is adorable. I especially like that white on white polka dot is that from JoAnn's?


 

It is, I love it and I use it a lot!


----------



## aimeeg

disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you ever done the Perfectly Princess Tea Party at the Grand Floridian?  Looking for opinions on it, the price is pretty steep, $225.00 for DD and I.  What did you all think?
> 
> Also we are planning our trip, what night would you do MNSSHP , Tuesday Sept 15 or Friday Sept 18?  We are hoping the crowds will be light in mid-september, but you never know.  Any opinions?




We went to the tea party last year. My DD and I did a special big girls weekend trip. She got soooooooooo sick the day before she did not enjoy herself at all. Actually, we spent most of the weekend in the hotel sick.  

I have mixed feelings. I am glad we did it. It was a nice event. The storytelling and singing was great. It was a nice group of girls. Sleeping Beauty was really nice. The doll was crap. It lasted maybe two weeks. That was a bummer. They learned a lot of sign language that my dd was just not that into. She was really bored with that part. 

The food itself was very nice and the tea was very tasty. My big complaint is the parade they had afterwards. They paraded the kids to the gift shop. That annoyed me. Also, the cost is more that $225. You have to add tax and tip. I might do it again in two years. My oldest will be 7 and my youngest will be almost 5. I think if my daughter was well it would have changed my outlook on the whole experience. 


Also . . . Here are my girls in their UP customs.


----------



## emcreative

I don't know how I missed the Ariel jumper, but yes, the fabric choices are perfect! 

And OMG TWO MORE SETS OF UP OUTFITS.  I love them love them love them.  But seriously we need them in fluffy mommy size!!! 

Sorry I've been a bit absent, everything is exploding as the adoptions get closer, my youngest daughter is (once again!) ill, and we've been trying to get more done around the house.  Not only do we have just the normal stuff my bff is coming for a 5 day visit in two weeks, and then of course WDW is on its way!

If I missed anything aimed at me please PM me.  And I'm still around if people need artwork/hotfix help!


----------



## danicaw

minnie2 said:


> This is the swirl skirt I have been working o the hem is a mess and hopefully no one wil see!  LOL  I want to do a large applique to match but but I can't before I leave for GA so it will ahve to wait.  This is supposed to be for our trip in Nov but she wants to wear it tomorrow and in Atlanta so I guess I will let her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get her to model it when she gets home.



Oooo! I love this skirt! Did it come together easy? 
Such a cute skirt and great color combo! 



mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette



LOVE IT! I think it turned out perfect. 
Great Job!

I love all the UP outfits and appliques, oh and the dresses! 
And the Ariel dress is great! 
Wow! You guys have been busy this week. 
I almost made DS a new tie.. but decided to do some dishes and vacuum instead  I know, BORING! 

I am thinking of talking Hubby into taking us all to see UP this weekend. 
For those who have gone, how will a 2 year old do with it. She is an avid movie watcher at home but has only been to the movies once and that was on the Disney Magic. This seems like a great movie to take her to, but I would love opinions. 

Thanks all! You guys always inspire me.


----------



## kimmylaj

hey everyone... i have missed you guys. for some reason my computer is giving me a problem but only with disboards it will not load for beans. i finally got to read through about 20 pages tonight but now it has stopped working at page 122. uggh.  
well at least i have been productive since i cant be on disboards all day.
i made an entire scrapbook for a baby gift
shopped till i dropped ( okay maybe that was not great but it is all gifts)
and got myself on the channel 5 news
ryans school has had a ton of cases of the flu
on monday only 300 of 693 kids were in school (we had a sick out)
1-2% of the kids are going home with flu symptoms daily and ryan only has 10 out of 21 kids in his class. not sure how many are sick how many are afraid. i kept him out a couple of days as he has an allergic cough which gets asthmatic sounding and the pediatrician said if he gets the flu on top it would be worse. but how long can i really keep him home for . i sent him in after 2 days out and his teacher sent home 18 pages of work to make up. ugh he is only in kindergarten and it is june.  so attendance is still down in his school about 25% of the school is out and kids are still going home sick we have met every nyc dept of health threshold and yet the school still has not been closed and cleaned . so needless to say we got on the news and it still did nothing.  at least its june right? sorry for the vent


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

3huskymom said:


> Thanks! THat's what I was thinking was done but wanted to make sure. I wonder if it would be an viable option to have it separate like a slip (for hot weather) or if it wouldn't lay right. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


 You could do it as a slip.   Leighanna will not keep slips or pettis up.  They always fall and look lopsided!  That is why I opted to have it sewn in!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Totally OT!
Anyone want a kitten?





Leighanna's adopted stray cat had 8 kittens four weeks ago. I need to find good homes!
Sorry for such a huge picture!


----------



## sohappy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Totally OT!
> Anyone want a kitten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna's adopted stray cat had 8 kittens four weeks ago. I need to find good homes!
> Sorry for such a huge picture!



Cooper wants to know if they are nice cats.  If so, he wants the white one with the mohawk in the back!  Too bad I am allergic to cats and I live really far away in a house with a no pets clause.


----------



## abc123mom

mirandag819 said:


>



That color combination is fantastic!  



aimeeg said:


>



These look great!  I love the different fabrics you combined, they go so well with the applique.  Excellent as always!   I just love all your creations!!


----------



## Stephres

Oh my gosh, the kittens are so cute! Megan really really wants one.

This is what I did last night and I updated my blog too:





If you click on the picture you can go to the instructions. I am so happy school is out and I can catch up on my sewing projects!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

sohappy said:


> Cooper wants to know if they are nice cats. If so, he wants the white one with the mohawk in the back! Too bad I am allergic to cats and I live really far away in a house with a no pets clause.


 Stacey, they are all very nice kittens!  Leighanna plays with them all the time!  Leighanna named that one "Mo"!  Because of its mohawk!


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> I'm not Linnette, but when I made the pink mickey sundress a couple of years ago, I backstitched the shirring , sewed the side seam and then serged it.  I have done this on all the sundress's I have made since then and they are still going strong
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks, I did the back stitch to, but it just worried me. I was wondering about doing it in the round, with both seams already finished. I wonder if it would work if you just kept going around in a spiral, if it would shir? 



3huskymom said:


> I have a question on a couple of the precious dress samples that are out there....namely  revrob's and Tom's. It appears there is a skirt under the actual dress. Is this attached to the dress or is it a slip you made to go under the dresses to add fullness? I like the look of the eyelet fabric under the dress and wanted to try to replicate that. TIA!



Kirsta tends to push everything under her stomach. So I usually make an attatched slip. Just use the skirt top to make the slip. Then I use the precut tulle and gather it really tight. Sew it to the hem and up a next level. Makes it night and full. Sew it to the skirt and just keep going with the pattern directions. Sometimes I use crinoline net. It's a very stiff netting. But I hate to cut and sew netting of any kind. That's why I like the precut you get in the bridal section. 



mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, your dress came out great! Kirsta is going to need something like this! But not this trip.


----------



## disneymomof1

Tom, since you are posting today, I gotta tell you I go on your blog about 5-7 times a day at work to listen to the songs you have on there. Did you pick those songs, because I am a huge Jason Mraz fan, and I don't watch American Idol but I love that Adam Lambert song.  Just wanted to let you know !!!


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


>


That is beautiful, Linnette!  I love everything about it!



jham said:


>


LOL!  You addressed everything I was wondering about- Luke's sad face, Lily's scratch, and Jayden's yellow fabric! LOL!  The outfits all turned out great!  I love that you put them in UP outfits to see the movie.  Did anyone there say anything about how cute they were?



hudsonsinaf said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress!!!  you have an incredible gift!


I just wanted to say Hi Shannon!!!



3huskymom said:


> Thanks! THat's what I was thinking was done but wanted to make sure. I wonder if it would be an  viable option to have it separate like a slip (for hot weather) or if it wouldn't lay right. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


I think that would work out fine. But,like others have said, it may slip down or look lopsided.



aimeeg said:


>


Very cute!  I still have to see this movie!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Tessa has requested an all white kitten, please! 



Stephres said:


>


That is an awesome tutorial, Steph!  Megan looks way too sweet to be wearing skulls! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Tom, since you are posting today, I gotta tell you I go on your blog about 5-7 times a day at work to listen to the songs you have on there. Did you pick those songs, because I am a huge Jason Mraz fan, and I don't watch American Idol but I love that Adam Lambert song.  Just wanted to let you know !!!



Tom has Adam Lambert on his blog?? I must check this out! 

I'm back!  That is currently my favorite song, Tom!  It's so beautiful!


----------



## jham

Apparently I can not DIS with Luke squished behind me in my chair.  I'm getting really sick of him saying "I want a picture of Tessa, where's a picture of Tessa..."


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

disneymomof1 said:


> Tom, since you are posting today, I gotta tell you I go on your blog about 5-7 times a day at work to listen to the songs you have on there. Did you pick those songs, because I am a huge Jason Mraz fan, and I don't watch American Idol but I love that Adam Lambert song. Just wanted to let you know !!!


 Thanks!  I picked Adam Lambert, because Leighanna was so upset that he didn't win, and I love that song.  I am a huge Jason Mraz fan, and I love that song.  And I love Lenka too!  Not a huge playlist, but I did it in a hurry!

I really need to update my blog though!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> Oh my gosh, the kittens are so cute! Megan really really wants one.
> 
> This is what I did last night and I updated my blog too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture you can go to the instructions. I am so happy school is out and I can catch up on my sewing projects!


 
Love it!  Megan looks cute.  I need to go through my old tee shirts.


----------



## raraloveseeyore

disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you ever done the Perfectly Princess Tea Party at the Grand Floridian?  Looking for opinions on it, the price is pretty steep, $225.00 for DD and I.  What did you all think?
> 
> Also we are planning our trip, what night would you do MNSSHP , Tuesday Sept 15 or Friday Sept 18?  We are hoping the crowds will be light in mid-september, but you never know.  Any opinions?



HI! I read this thread every day but rarely post. I just had to answer this one though. Two years ago when my dgd was almost 5, I took her to the tea party. It was one of the best things I ever did for her. I was so thrilled to watch her there. She was so entralled that she didn't notice anyone else. She ate everything and drank all her "tea". She absolutely loved it and I'm so glad I did it. I too was worried about her being too young but it was well worth it.


----------



## sheridee32

kc10family said:


> Thank you! He left in Jan.
> I just called a friend at the base and he told me the plane left the Middle East and is on it's way.  I could just cry!



I am so excited for you I rememeber when they called and said my hubbys plane was on its way home from Afghanastan, then he got here and he was the sgt in charge so everyone else got to come on and see their famlies and he had to unload weapons he was about 30 minutes behind everyone but that was the longest hardest 30 minutes there ever was it was 5 years ago and I remember it like it was yesterday. I even had butterflies I know that sounds stupid we had been married 22 years and grown kids I think if it ever had to happen again I would feel the same. You all enjoy yourself and appreciate your time I know you are an old pro at this now.
Sheri


----------



## hudsonsinaf

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Totally OT!
> Anyone want a kitten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna's adopted stray cat had 8 kittens four weeks ago. I need to find good homes!
> Sorry for such a huge picture!



Oh I wished we lived closer!  I would so take one... though my dh would probably ring my neck!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> Oh my gosh, the kittens are so cute! Megan really really wants one.
> 
> This is what I did last night and I updated my blog too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture you can go to the instructions. I am so happy school is out and I can catch up on my sewing projects!



I LOVE that! You are quite creative!



jham said:


> We took the kids to UP tonight. They really enjoyed it. It was a good movie. Thanks to Heather's embroidery designs they all had something new to wear. I had stabilizer issues with Seth's shirt  And if I want to get picky about it, I'd tell you Russel did start out centered on Lily's peasant top, but then I had to chop a few inches of length off the top. AND it was supposed to be Dug and Carl in front and UP and Kevin in back on her pants but I messed that up too. But this was my first time appliqueing pant legs. I did cheat and made denim easy fits instead of ripping open seams. I used a really lightweight denim and I love these pants! Must make more!
> 
> Oh, and Luke was mad because we made him come home from playing at his friend's house to go to the movie.  And Lily has a big scratch next to her eye because she was blocking a slide at McDonald's playland yesterday. The bully? Her brother Luke  Oh wait, one more thing to explain  The strip of yellow fabric tied around Jayden's leg is a remnant from the school dance festival that she refused to take off. How it relates to dancing to Twist and Shout, I will never know.



I LOVE them all! I was just saying the other day how I wish I had enough kids for all the characters!



aimeeg said:


> We went to the tea party last year. My DD and I did a special big girls weekend trip. She got soooooooooo sick the day before she did not enjoy herself at all. Actually, we spent most of the weekend in the hotel sick.
> 
> I have mixed feelings. I am glad we did it. It was a nice event. The storytelling and singing was great. It was a nice group of girls. Sleeping Beauty was really nice. The doll was crap. It lasted maybe two weeks. That was a bummer. They learned a lot of sign language that my dd was just not that into. She was really bored with that part.
> 
> The food itself was very nice and the tea was very tasty. My big complaint is the parade they had afterwards. They paraded the kids to the gift shop. That annoyed me. Also, the cost is more that $225. You have to add tax and tip. I might do it again in two years. My oldest will be 7 and my youngest will be almost 5. I think if my daughter was well it would have changed my outlook on the whole experience.
> 
> 
> Also . . . Here are my girls in their UP customs.



More super cute UP customs!



Stephres said:


> I did something productive today! I have been working on this for about a week for a friend of Megan's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is horse crazy and the sweetest little girl. We have known her since the girls were two and she has the lesson before Megan.
> 
> Ugh, now back to work! I really have to get my machine's zig zag fixed. The Hello Kitty machine is ok but the stitch is so tiny I feel like I am going blind when I am done!



This is perfect! I love how sweet you are always sewing for others!


----------



## livndisney

SallyfromDE said:


> Thanks, I did the back stitch to, but it just worried me. I was wondering about doing it in the round, with both seams already finished. I wonder if it would work if you just kept going around in a spiral, if it would shir?



Depending on the weight of the fabric, it would shir. I would think it would not be even if you did it in a spiral. I know the shiring lines would not match up. (If that makes sense.) You could do it in the round, but you would have to start and stop after each row (and would not help your concern about the shirring unraveling).


----------



## 2cutekidz

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Totally OT!
> Anyone want a kitten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna's adopted stray cat had 8 kittens four weeks ago. I need to find good homes!
> Sorry for such a huge picture!



I want one, I want one!!  Will you ship it to me?  LOL!  Seeing them makes me want one soooo bad!!  I love kittens!!


----------



## ibesue

mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> Linnette



Looks perfect to me!!!  And yup, I have a whole closet full of fabric and never have what I need!!



mirandag819 said:


> I made DD this Ariel dress this afternoon..... excuse the hair she just came in from playing outside.



Very nice job.  The applique looks perfect!  And your dd is so cute!



jham said:


> We took the kids to UP tonight. They really enjoyed it. It was a good movie. Thanks to Heather's embroidery designs they all had something new to wear. I had stabilizer issues with Seth's shirt  And if I want to get picky about it, I'd tell you Russel did start out centered on Lily's peasant top, but then I had to chop a few inches of length off the top. AND it was supposed to be Dug and Carl in front and UP and Kevin in back on her pants but I messed that up too. But this was my first time appliqueing pant legs. I did cheat and made denim easy fits instead of ripping open seams. I used a really lightweight denim and I love these pants! Must make more!
> 
> Oh, and Luke was mad because we made him come home from playing at his friend's house to go to the movie.  And Lily has a big scratch next to her eye because she was blocking a slide at McDonald's playland yesterday. The bully? Her brother Luke  Oh wait, one more thing to explain  The strip of yellow fabric tied around Jayden's leg is a remnant from the school dance festival that she refused to take off. How it relates to dancing to Twist and Shout, I will never know.



SO CUTE!!  I love them all!  I love to use the easy fit pants in denim rather than take apart a pair of jeans.  So much easier!  Just have to figure out where the front & back are!



aimeeg said:


> Also . . . Here are my girls in their UP customs.



Another too cute UP customs!!  I love them all!  Am I a bad grandma who didn't make anything for the girls to see UP???  Well, they haven't seen it yet, so I still have time!!



kimmylaj said:


> hey everyone... i have missed you guys. for some reason my computer is giving me a problem but only with disboards it will not load for beans. i finally got to read through about 20 pages tonight but now it has stopped working at page 122. uggh.
> well at least i have been productive since i cant be on disboards all day.
> i made an entire scrapbook for a baby gift
> shopped till i dropped ( okay maybe that was not great but it is all gifts)
> and got myself on the channel 5 news
> ryans school has had a ton of cases of the flu
> on monday only 300 of 693 kids were in school (we had a sick out)
> 1-2% of the kids are going home with flu symptoms daily and ryan only has 10 out of 21 kids in his class. not sure how many are sick how many are afraid. i kept him out a couple of days as he has an allergic cough which gets asthmatic sounding and the pediatrician said if he gets the flu on top it would be worse. but how long can i really keep him home for . i sent him in after 2 days out and his teacher sent home 18 pages of work to make up. ugh he is only in kindergarten and it is june.  so attendance is still down in his school about 25% of the school is out and kids are still going home sick we have met every nyc dept of health threshold and yet the school still has not been closed and cleaned . so needless to say we got on the news and it still did nothing.  at least its june right? sorry for the vent



  When is school out??  I hope soon!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Totally OT!
> Anyone want a kitten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna's adopted stray cat had 8 kittens four weeks ago. I need to find good homes!
> Sorry for such a huge picture!



OMGOODNESS so cute!!!  Thankfully I do not live close to you!  After the 4 animals that followed me home, Hubby would not be very pleased!



Stephres said:


> This is what I did last night and I updated my blog too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture you can go to the instructions. I am so happy school is out and I can catch up on my sewing projects!



Nice job, she looks so cute!  Thanks for the Tut!



SallyfromDE said:


> Thanks, I did the back stitch to, but it just worried me. I was wondering about doing it in the round, with both seams already finished. I wonder if it would work if you just kept going around in a spiral, if it would shir?
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta tends to push everything under her stomach. So I usually make an attatched slip. Just use the skirt top to make the slip. Then I use the precut tulle and gather it really tight. Sew it to the hem and up a next level. Makes it night and full. Sew it to the skirt and just keep going with the pattern directions. Sometimes I use crinoline net. It's a very stiff netting. But I hate to cut and sew netting of any kind. That's why I like the precut you get in the bridal section.



I worry about the elastic coming undone too.  I love the idea of using the precut netting.  I will have to try that!!



sheridee32 said:


> I am so excited for you I rememeber when they called and said my hubbys plane was on its way home from Afghanastan, then he got here and he was the sgt in charge so everyone else got to come on and see their famlies and he had to unload weapons he was about 30 minutes behind everyone but that was the longest hardest 30 minutes there ever was it was 5 years ago and I remember it like it was yesterday. I even had butterflies I know that sounds stupid we had been married 22 years and grown kids I think if it ever had to happen again I would feel the same. You all enjoy yourself and appreciate your time I know you are an old pro at this now.
> Sheri



Awww, I love the butterflies!!


----------



## twob4him

Too bad I am allergic to kitties cause they are irresistable! 

Steph - love the dress! I will have to stop by your blog!

Cute UP things ladies!!!

Love the ariel dress...great job on the applique....its so hard to do faces and you did a great job!

I finished the first of ten kindermats I am making for my daughter's preschool... here are some pics....







Here is my model showing you all how it works.... 






All rolled up for carrying...












We went to a strawberry festival today and the girls loved their strawberry shortcake...yummy!!!! I separated a top and skirt I made and they shared the outfit...hahahaha

















I am off to take the girls bike riding...its so nice out!!! Have a great rest of the day!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

I finally got off of my rear & finished (except for pulling out the basting) the Hoop De Doo dress.




She isn't the best model due to a need for a nap. 

Can't wait for my ruffler to come in.  I didn't like doing it by hand.  They weren't even.  OCD


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I've been lurking on here for awhile.  I just made my very first dress this week thanks to youcanmakethis.com   (sorry, i don't know how to post pics)  My DD wore it today and I was so proud! =)  I have also appliqued a few things but I so wish I had a nice sewing machine so I could make the princess faces on dress like you all do!  Yours all look so wonderful but i don't think the zig zag stitch on machine would give it quite the same affect.  Oh well.


----------



## troijka

mrsmiller said:


> I am done ...no more pictures of the same dress but this is my take in the obi  (used fusible fleece to give body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used a different color for the side straps but I did not have any red or black fabric available ...isn't it funny that you could have all that amount of fabric and never have the one you need at hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done will not even try to fix it, maybe do another one with different fabrics
> 
> 
> Linnette




GORGEOUS!!!!  I missed it...did you use a pattern?  And, is so, which one???


----------



## abc123mom

Stephres said:


>



What a great idea...very cute!  Thanks for the great tutorial.  I think I just may try this.  One of my daughters only likes to wear clothes that "feel like jammies" and a t-shirt turned into a dress, definitely would work for her.


----------



## karebear1

*Tom........*  Sounds like you need to organize another Disboutique meet at WDW for adoption of the new kitties!! they're adorable.


----------



## emcreative

Look what we just found...





My hubby is 6'6" so my 12yo put her hand next to his so you can really see how big it is.

He was cutting the grass and almost ran over it.  Of course the big teddy bear that he is freaked out and had to make sure it wasn't hurt.  Then started worrying over whether or not it was old enough to be out on its own.

We tried calling my MIL who is a bunny expert but couldn't get ahold of her.  But from what I found online I think it probably can be out on its own.  It was most likely out exploring and goes back to mommy bunny at night. 

Of course now I'm freaking with hubby's scent on it, mommy bunny won't take it back.  But he was so worried he'd hurt it with the mower!

MEN!  My hubby looks like one of those giant tattooed men you'd rather not meet in a dark alley, and inside he's all mush!


----------



## littlepeppers

I just used my sewing skills for something useful.

Apparently males can have "issues" with their underwear.  I just sewed the flap closed on all of my son's underwear.  

Who would have thought.


----------



## emcreative

LOL I think I need to have a row with the hubby more often.  I pointed out his obsessive playing of world of warcraft..and not only is he now getting more stuff done around the house, he okay'd the sewing machine purchase NOW! 

lol!

I'm sure he's probably hoping I'll get obsessed learning to sew and he can go back to gaming.  

What first pattern should I try?


----------



## billwendy

Too Funny - My DH is playing Wow right now!!!

Hmmm - you should try the Easy Fit pants first I think - its good for your girls and your boys!!! So you can make cute things for both of them!! Then maybe the simply sweet dress for your girls?????


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> What page is the cindarella applique tutorial on?
> 
> My daughter is in love w/ Marie (from Aristocats)  Hopefully it will not be difficult.


A link to Heather's applique tutorial is in the first post and in the bookmarks if you want to look at that one too. 



Stephres said:


> I did something productive today! I have been working on this for about a week for a friend of Megan's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Really cute Steph!!! I love it! I also loved your mini TR!!!


troijka said:


> Hi All,
> i broke down and ordered the Feliz pattern today, but I am scared of it!!!!  Did I see something mentioned in an earlier post that said there is a tutorial floating around out there???  Can someone PLEASE post the link?
> Thanks!
> Christi


I have some in the bookmarks. 



mrsmiller said:


> Linnette



That looks wonderful!!! 



LouiesMama said:


>


You are a nut Carla!  LouiesMama is _THE_ CarlaC Scientific Seamstress from YCMT, incase any newbies didn't know! She is also one of the nicest people in the world! 




mirandag819 said:


> I made DD this Ariel dress this afternoon..... excuse the hair she just came in from playing outside.



OOOOH!!!! So pretty!!! 



emcreative said:


> Can someone PM me about the pettis?



I PMed you about the pettis.





jham said:


> Linnette, I LOVE your Asian inspired outfit! And your shirring almost makes me want to try again.
> 
> I love the Ariel stripwork jumper too!
> 
> We took the kids to UP tonight. They really enjoyed it. It was a good movie. Thanks to Heather's embroidery designs they all had something new to wear. I had stabilizer issues with Seth's shirt  And if I want to get picky about it, I'd tell you Russel did start out centered on Lily's peasant top, but then I had to chop a few inches of length off the top. AND it was supposed to be Dug and Carl in front and UP and Kevin in back on her pants but I messed that up too. But this was my first time appliqueing pant legs. I did cheat and made denim easy fits instead of ripping open seams. I used a really lightweight denim and I love these pants! Must make more!
> 
> Oh, and Luke was mad because we made him come home from playing at his friend's house to go to the movie.  And Lily has a big scratch next to her eye because she was blocking a slide at McDonald's playland yesterday. The bully? Her brother Luke  Oh wait, one more thing to explain  The strip of yellow fabric tied around Jayden's leg is a remnant from the school dance festival that she refused to take off. How it relates to dancing to Twist and Shout, I will never know.



The only thing I was wondering about was the yellow strip on Jayden's leg, but thanks for the other info too!!! 

These outfits are so adorable!!!! I love them! 



aimeeg said:


>



These are adorable Aimee!!! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Totally OT!
> Anyone want a kitten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna's adopted stray cat had 8 kittens four weeks ago. I need to find good homes!
> Sorry for such a huge picture!



OOOH! I want a kitten!!! 



Stephres said:


> Oh my gosh, the kittens are so cute! Megan really really wants one.
> 
> This is what I did last night and I updated my blog too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture you can go to the instructions. I am so happy school is out and I can catch up on my sewing projects!



I love that idea Steph!! 



jham said:


> Apparently I can not DIS with Luke squished behind me in my chair.  I'm getting really sick of him saying "I want a picture of Tessa, where's a picture of Tessa..."







twob4him said:


> Here is my model showing you all how it works....



She is so cute!!! 



littlepeppers said:


> I finally got off of my rear & finished (except for pulling out the basting) the Hoop De Doo dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't the best model due to a need for a nap.
> 
> Can't wait for my ruffler to come in.  I didn't like doing it by hand.  They weren't even.  OCD


Very nice!!! It looks great to me! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I've been lurking on here for awhile.  I just made my very first dress this week thanks to youcanmakethis.com   (sorry, i don't know how to post pics)  My DD wore it today and I was so proud! =)  I have also appliqued a few things but I so wish I had a nice sewing machine so I could make the princess faces on dress like you all do!  Yours all look so wonderful but i don't think the zig zag stitch on machine would give it quite the same affect.  Oh well.



You don't need an applique machine to do faces. Lots of people do the face details by hand. Read Heather's tutorial (first post).



emcreative said:


> Look what we just found...


So tiny!!! So cute!!! 


littlepeppers said:


> I just used my sewing skills for something useful.
> 
> Apparently males can have "issues" with their underwear.  I just sewed the flap closed on all of my son's underwear.
> 
> Who would have thought.


Oh that made me laugh so hard!!! 



emcreative said:


> LOL I think I need to have a row with the hubby more often.  I pointed out his obsessive playing of world of warcraft..and not only is he now getting more stuff done around the house, he okay'd the sewing machine purchase NOW!
> 
> lol!
> 
> I'm sure he's probably hoping I'll get obsessed learning to sew and he can go back to gaming.
> 
> What first pattern should I try?



I would go with the Portrait Peasant or Easy fit pants. I also LOVE the Simply Sweet. Anything by Carla and you will be fine!!


----------



## emcreative

He said I could go tonight or tomorrow and get it...and I can't find the one I was thinking of around me.  TRIPLE ACK!!!


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


> I made DD this Ariel dress this afternoon..... excuse the hair she just came in from playing outside.



Gorgeous.  Awesome job with the face.



jham said:


> Linnette, I LOVE your Asian inspired outfit! And your shirring almost makes me want to try again.
> 
> I love the Ariel stripwork jumper too!
> 
> We took the kids to UP tonight. They really enjoyed it. It was a good movie. Thanks to Heather's embroidery designs they all had something new to wear. I had stabilizer issues with Seth's shirt  And if I want to get picky about it, I'd tell you Russel did start out centered on Lily's peasant top, but then I had to chop a few inches of length off the top. AND it was supposed to be Dug and Carl in front and UP and Kevin in back on her pants but I messed that up too. But this was my first time appliqueing pant legs. I did cheat and made denim easy fits instead of ripping open seams. I used a really lightweight denim and I love these pants! Must make more!
> 
> Oh, and Luke was mad because we made him come home from playing at his friend's house to go to the movie.  And Lily has a big scratch next to her eye because she was blocking a slide at McDonald's playland yesterday. The bully? Her brother Luke  Oh wait, one more thing to explain  The strip of yellow fabric tied around Jayden's leg is a remnant from the school dance festival that she refused to take off. How it relates to dancing to Twist and Shout, I will never know.



Those are great.  Love the capris too.



aimeeg said:


> We went to the tea party last year. My DD and I did a special big girls weekend trip. She got soooooooooo sick the day before she did not enjoy herself at all. Actually, we spent most of the weekend in the hotel sick.
> 
> I have mixed feelings. I am glad we did it. It was a nice event. The storytelling and singing was great. It was a nice group of girls. Sleeping Beauty was really nice. The doll was crap. It lasted maybe two weeks. That was a bummer. They learned a lot of sign language that my dd was just not that into. She was really bored with that part.
> 
> The food itself was very nice and the tea was very tasty. My big complaint is the parade they had afterwards. They paraded the kids to the gift shop. That annoyed me. Also, the cost is more that $225. You have to add tax and tip. I might do it again in two years. My oldest will be 7 and my youngest will be almost 5. I think if my daughter was well it would have changed my outlook on the whole experience.
> 
> 
> Also . . . Here are my girls in their UP customs.



Adorable.  I love the colours.



Stephres said:


> Oh my gosh, the kittens are so cute! Megan really really wants one.
> 
> This is what I did last night and I updated my blog too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture you can go to the instructions. I am so happy school is out and I can catch up on my sewing projects!



Very cool.  



littlepeppers said:


> I finally got off of my rear & finished (except for pulling out the basting) the Hoop De Doo dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't the best model due to a need for a nap.
> 
> Can't wait for my ruffler to come in.  I didn't like doing it by hand.  They weren't even.  OCD



That is adorable.  I know what you mean about the OCD, with the ruffling, I go over and over while I am gathering trying to get it just perfect.



emcreative said:


> Look what we just found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby is 6'6" so my 12yo put her hand next to his so you can really see how big it is.
> 
> He was cutting the grass and almost ran over it.  Of course the big teddy bear that he is freaked out and had to make sure it wasn't hurt.  Then started worrying over whether or not it was old enough to be out on its own.
> 
> We tried calling my MIL who is a bunny expert but couldn't get ahold of her.  But from what I found online I think it probably can be out on its own.  It was most likely out exploring and goes back to mommy bunny at night.
> 
> Of course now I'm freaking with hubby's scent on it, mommy bunny won't take it back.  But he was so worried he'd hurt it with the mower!
> 
> MEN!  My hubby looks like one of those giant tattooed men you'd rather not meet in a dark alley, and inside he's all mush!



Aaaaaaaaaw, ever cute.


----------



## tricia

twob4him said:


>




Very nice, and so good of you to make so many of them.


----------



## emcreative

Is anyone around to answer a question?

Is http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8033273

worth the money?  Is it the kind that will let me download other embroidery patterns?

Or should I stick with http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726 ?


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Is anyone around to answer a question?
> 
> Is http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8033273
> 
> worth the money?  Is it the kind that will let me download other embroidery patterns?
> 
> Or should I stick with http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726 ?



The 2nd one is just a sewing machine. It will not do the embroidered digital designs. I am not sure about the 1st. Let me go and look at it.


----------



## emcreative

Yep only one does embroidery.  I'm just trying to decide if it's worth it for a beginner to spend that much on a machine.  On one hand I'm afraid it will be a waste of money, and on the other I'm afraid if I get the smaller machine I'll "outgrow" it and want an embroidery machine.  If that makes any sense?  (Phineas is hopping up and down on my last nerve today, if you know what I mean.)


----------



## jessica52877

It looks the other one has a card slot. You'll need some sort of something to convert. I am thinking PED ? basic maybe so you can take the design from the computer and put it on the card then the card to the machine. I am not positive though. Mine has a card reader but I can just put a floppy in it so never used the card reader except for one disney card I bought predone.

Someone else should be able to help you out with that.


----------



## mrsmiller

I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring 

Disclaimer: I am not a PROFESSIONAL this is how it works for me

in theory when you shirr your piece will shirr to half of what you start with so you should just double measures of outfit---I've found if I double hips and sometimes chest it works to what I want

cut the fabric - sew in sides-- iron seams 





prefold top and bottom hem iron and sew










you should have a tube like piece set aside and prepare sewing machine with elastic thread





I usually hand wind at least 3 bobbins to have them ready as I need them





regular thread in your machine













set machine at longest stitch





begin shirring ( right side of fabric)
I like to use the stitch guide - for the first row as it keeps the sewing line straight






go all the way round and finish seam where you started 





now use the first seam as a guide by placing the foot right on top and shirr second row




back stitch 
this is how the inside should look( I tied the loose elastic for neatness )





continue sewing -- placing machine foot at next row and meeting at the starting point---as you continue with the rows, it begins to gather and you will need to use both hands to pull front and back to stretch the fabric 

( I have to use one hand as I am taking pictures)





continue with the shirring to the desired place ---(up to the waist, princess style, or only few rows for pillow case style)


when you are satisfied that you have the right look , stop and  I usually straighten the gather  by pulling the top and bottom straight







 use steam iron to shrink it more ,






sew straps





finish top  (16 rows)






( for this pict I have to use padding in the display as it is a size 2 and the top is a size 8)

 and that is it!!!


Now like I said before this is what   works for me ( but it is not the only way)

 you can also just do one side seam ( leaving the other open) shirr and then close the outfit, I myself have not done it like , but there is always more one  than method to achieve the same look.....

Hope this helps  ,

Linnette


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Is anyone around to answer a question?
> 
> Is http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8033273
> 
> worth the money?  Is it the kind that will let me download other embroidery patterns?
> 
> Or should I stick with http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726 ?


I have the first one and I love it. It isn't complicated and several others on here have the same one so there are plenty of us that would be able to help you. I have it for over a year and I have not had any problems with and it is doing an excellent job keeping up with all of the sewing that I do.


jessica52877 said:


> It looks the other one has a card slot. You'll need some sort of something to convert. I am thinking PED ? basic maybe so you can take the design from the computer and put it on the card then the card to the machine. I am not positive though. Mine has a card reader but I can just put a floppy in it so never used the card reader except for one disney card I bought predone.
> 
> Someone else should be able to help you out with that.


You are correct. To put new designs on the machine you will need the PED Basic which comes with a card and a card adapter that hooks to your Computer. There are tons of free designs all over the net and lots of good sites for ordering more designs. HeatherSue sells some on etsy and although I have not tried any of hers I have a good resource who says they are really easy to work with.


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, I guess it really depends on what you think you might want. Do you think you just want to make some clothes and try a little hand applique OR are you going to really want an UP outfit? It never hurts to start out small and see if you like it or not. And it never hurts to have an extra machine around.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have the Brother CS-6000i  I it, I got a Fab deal on mine last year, from my Wal-Mart. My machine does everything I need right now, I have an unnatural fear of Apliques and such.

 I found with shirring I can use my auto winder to wind the elastic I just slow it down by placing my finger on the spool while it is winding the bobbin.  Also I set my stitch at 4-5 and tension at 7 and she shirr's like a dream. 

I shirrred the back first then attached it to the front of the bodice on this dress.


----------



## jessica52877

Linnette - Your shirring tutorial is amazing! That outfit seems so simple yet so gorgeous (and I know the shirring takes time so not a throw it together outfit).


----------



## billwendy

mrsmiller said:


> I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a PROFESSIONAL this is how it works for me
> 
> in theory when you shirr your piece will shirr to half of what you start with so you should just double measures of outfit---I've found if I double hips and sometimes chest it works to what I want
> 
> cut the fabric - sew in sides-- iron seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prefold top and bottom hem iron and sew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have a tube like piece set aside and prepare sewing machine with elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually hand wind at least 3 bobbins to have them ready as I need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regular thread in your machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set machine at longest stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> begin shirring ( right side of fabric)
> I like to use the stitch guide - for the first row as it keeps the sewing line straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go all the way round and finish seam where you started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now use the first seam as a guide by placing the foot right on top and shirr second row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back stitch
> this is how the inside should look( I tied the loose elastic for neatness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue sewing -- placing machine foot at next row and meeting at the starting point---as you continue with the rows, it begins to gather and you will need to use both hands to pull front and back to stretch the fabric
> 
> ( I have to use one hand as I am taking pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue with the shirring to the desired place ---(up to the waist, princess style, or only few rows for pillow case style)
> 
> 
> when you are satisfied that you have the right look , stop and  I usually straighten the gather  by pulling the top and bottom straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use steam iron to shrink it more ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish top  (16 rows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( for this pict I have to use padding in the display as it is a size 2 and the top is a size 8)
> 
> and that is it!!!
> 
> 
> Now like I said before this is what   works for me ( but it is not the only way)
> 
> you can also just do one side seam ( leaving the other open) shirr and then close the outfit, I myself have not done it like , but there is always more one  than method to achieve the same look.....
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Linnette



Linette - thank you so much!! Im printing it out!!!

Question - I have seen some designs in walmart that has the shirring bodice, but then it has sleeves on it - any ideas on how to do that??

Has anyone ever had their account limited by Paypal? Someone got to my account somehow and they figured out it wasnt me and cancelled the order (it was from yahoo). But now my account is "limited" - we have done what they told us - gone to the resolution center - did the whole reproofing of our address, bank acct etc - now it says there isnt anything to resolve in the resolution center, but my account is still limited?????? Any experience in this area????? Thaanks~!


----------



## smiles&grins

Hi all!  I've been lurking at all of your fab stuff and toying with the idea of learning to sew. But besides that... I was reading a book to my DD today and it had a picture of Minnie with little red lips over the black line.  A while back one of you had posted your fish extender that people couldn't tell it was Minnie not Mickey.  I'n not sure if you could add this to your Minnie or if you have the time anymore but I saw the picture and thought of you guys.  It looked like the top of the heart of the top of lips and a half oval on the bottom.  I hope that makes sense.  happy sewing and maybe I'll get brave and buy a machine to try make something for my DD instead of sitting here asking my DH do you think I could do that???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'm doing a drive by again...

This is for Digital Scrapbooking fans who are looking to help out Make a Wish.  This kit is being sold to benefit a Make A Wish family.  The kit was made for the family but they decided to raise funds by selling it.

I do not know this child or the family but I follow a couple of the contributors blogs and thought that the Big Give folks might be interested

http://www.shabbypickledesigns.com/boutique/product.php?productid=17426&cat=273


----------



## mrsmiller

billwendy said:


> Linette - thank you so much!! Im printing it out!!!
> 
> Question - I have seen some designs in walmart that has the shirring bodice, but then it has sleeves on it - any ideas on how to do that??
> 
> I am working on an outfit like that I will post pictures as soon as I am done , but my head is  will try to do it today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had their account limited by Paypal? Someone got to my account somehow and they figured out it wasnt me and cancelled the order (it was from yahoo). But now my account is "limited" - we have done what they told us - gone to the resolution center - did the whole reproofing of our address, bank acct etc - now it says there isnt anything to resolve in the resolution center, but my account is still limited?????? Any experience in this area????? Thaanks~!






Linnette


----------



## aimeeg

I checked out the Brother machine and then I saw this one. It is a little more expensive but I saw the hoop is larger. I am considering buying this machine. So, ladies in the know. . . what do you think? Is this a good model and do you think I would be happy with a 5x7 hoop? Thanks! 

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE700II-Embroidery-Machine-Port/dp/B0013J8F9U/ref=pd_sbs_k_3


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Linette - thank you so much!! Im printing it out!!!
> 
> Question - I have seen some designs in walmart that has the shirring bodice, but then it has sleeves on it - any ideas on how to do that??
> 
> Has anyone ever had their account limited by Paypal? Someone got to my account somehow and they figured out it wasnt me and cancelled the order (it was from yahoo). But now my account is "limited" - we have done what they told us - gone to the resolution center - did the whole reproofing of our address, bank acct etc - now it says there isnt anything to resolve in the resolution center, but my account is still limited?????? Any experience in this area????? Thaanks~!



This sounds odd. How did you find out that someone bought something on your account? I get scams like this all the time where it looks like something was bought and paid for from my account. It says click here if you didn't buy this and then takes you to some website (that I assume looks like paypal). I have never clicked it. I get it via my email account (yahoo).   I also get things all the time that say my account is limited. I have no idea what it means and just erase it too! I figure they are all scams!


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> I checked out the Brother machine and then I saw this one. It is a little more expensive but I saw the hoop is larger. I am considering buying this machine. So, ladies in the know. . . what do you think? Is this a good model and do you think I would be happy with a 5x7 hoop? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE700II-Embroidery-Machine-Port/dp/B0013J8F9U/ref=pd_sbs_k_3



I almost never use anything larger then my 5x7. It annoys me to go bigger but I hoop everything and usually doing tshirts so that is part of the issue. Just sewing on fabric is 1000x easier and then I would probably want a bigger design.

Do I think you'll be happy with a 5x7? NO! But you like large appliques on things. Just imagine that no applique will pretty much be larger then that size.


----------



## mirandag819

aimeeg said:


> I checked out the Brother machine and then I saw this one. It is a little more expensive but I saw the hoop is larger. I am considering buying this machine. So, ladies in the know. . . what do you think? Is this a good model and do you think I would be happy with a 5x7 hoop? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE700II-Embroidery-Machine-Port/dp/B0013J8F9U/ref=pd_sbs_k_3



That is the machine I have, I am very happy with it. I bought it from HSN though since I liked the monthly payments, plus I had a discount code that got me $75 off, I think the discount code is still good if you want me to send it to you.


----------



## aimeeg

mirandag819 said:


> That is the machine I have, I am very happy with it. I bought it from HSN though since I liked the monthly payments, plus I had a discount code that got me $75 off, I think the discount code is still good if you want me to send it to you.




Yes, if you do not mind. Thanks!  What do you like about your machine?

Jess, I think you are right about the tees. I do really like big appliques on dresses though. I was so close to buying that Viking today. I am going to think about it for a couple days before I decide.


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> Also . . . Here are my girls in their UP customs.




Love the dresses!  SO cute!



aimeeg said:


> Yes, if you do not mind. Thanks!  What do you like about your machine?
> 
> Jess, I think you are right about the tees. I do really like big appliques on dresses though. I was so close to buying that Viking today. I am going to think about it for a couple days before I decide.



I'm no help in the machine area!  I say buy it!  And get the larget size hoop you can possibly afford!  SEE - I'm no help!


----------



## mirandag819

aimeeg said:


> Yes, if you do not mind. Thanks!  What do you like about your machine?
> 
> Jess, I think you are right about the tees. I do really like big appliques on dresses though. I was so close to buying that Viking today. I am going to think about it for a couple days before I decide.



I PM'd the discount code to you. 

I am such a beginner, I had never sewn or used an embroidery machine when I bought that machine, I liked how easy it was to pick up. It rarely messes up, and I love the way it tells me exactly what is wrong and walks me through fixing on the screen. 

It also loads the designs very fast when I transfer from my laptop. It is fast and easy to thread.

To me it is a very user friendly machine. 

The 5x7 size works pretty good for me, sure sometimes I would like to be able to do bigger designs, but I guess if they are big I can learn to do it by hand, the 5x7 size works great for shirts and for on pants legs, anything bigger wouldn't fit on my DD's pants.


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> Is anyone around to answer a question?
> 
> Is http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8033273
> 
> worth the money?  Is it the kind that will let me download other embroidery patterns?
> 
> Or should I stick with http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726 ?





aimeeg said:


> I checked out the Brother machine and then I saw this one. It is a little more expensive but I saw the hoop is larger. I am considering buying this machine. So, ladies in the know. . . what do you think? Is this a good model and do you think I would be happy with a 5x7 hoop? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE700II-Embroidery-Machine-Port/dp/B0013J8F9U/ref=pd_sbs_k_3





mirandag819 said:


> I PM'd the discount code to you.
> 
> I am such a beginner, I had never sewn or used an embroidery machine when I bought that machine, I liked how easy it was to pick up. It rarely messes up, and I love the way it tells me exactly what is wrong and walks me through fixing on the screen.
> 
> It also loads the designs very fast when I transfer from my laptop. It is fast and easy to thread.
> 
> To me it is a very user friendly machine.
> 
> The 5x7 size works pretty good for me, sure sometimes I would like to be able to do bigger designs, but I guess if they are big I can learn to do it by hand, the 5x7 size works great for shirts and for on pants legs, anything bigger wouldn't fit on my DD's pants.



I have the singer with the 5x7 hoop and for the most part it does everything I need. I have only tried one design that I really felt I needed a bigger hoop for. I am jusr glad to be able to do all the details that I personally had no prayer of learning to do by hand. I am just not cut out to hand applique faces. I have tried and failed too many times.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Is anyone around to answer a question?
> 
> Is http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8033273
> 
> worth the money?  Is it the kind that will let me download other embroidery patterns?
> 
> Or should I stick with http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4764726 ?



I don't know, it has a really small hoop. I know Heather makes a lot of her designs for the 4X4 but you will be really limited with what you can make.


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys, I had to share!!! I just bought my tickets TO Orlando this afternoon!!! Spirit had them for $30 down. I don't have a way home yet, but really, that's not the important part, right?


----------



## aimeeg

SOLD!!! 

I just bought a new sewing machine! My DH said go for it. I am not a stupid girl. I was not about to wait for him to change his mind.  

I am really excited about some new possibilities in store for me. Hey, I need Heather's etsy info. Can someone pm me it?


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> I PM'd the discount code to you.
> 
> I am such a beginner, I had never sewn or used an embroidery machine when I bought that machine, I liked how easy it was to pick up. It rarely messes up, and I love the way it tells me exactly what is wrong and walks me through fixing on the screen.
> 
> It also loads the designs very fast when I transfer from my laptop. It is fast and easy to thread.
> 
> To me it is a very user friendly machine.
> 
> The 5x7 size works pretty good for me, sure sometimes I would like to be able to do bigger designs, but I guess if they are big I can learn to do it by hand, the 5x7 size works great for shirts and for on pants legs, anything bigger wouldn't fit on my DD's pants.



I still can't get over how well you do with your sewing and applique work...I just love all of your stuff!!!



teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I had to share!!! I just bought my tickets TO Orlando this afternoon!!! Spirit had them for $30 down. I don't have a way home yet, but really, that's not the important part, right?



Wait,,,hold on a sec....when are you going????


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> SOLD!!!
> 
> I just bought a new sewing machine! My DH said go for it. I am not a stupid girl. I was not about to wait for him to change his mind.
> 
> I am really excited about some new possibilities in store for me. Hey, I need Heather's etsy info. Can someone pm me it?



What did you end up with? From HSN?


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever had their account limited by Paypal? Someone got to my account somehow and they figured out it wasnt me and cancelled the order (it was from yahoo). But now my account is "limited" - we have done what they told us - gone to the resolution center - did the whole reproofing of our address, bank acct etc - now it says there isnt anything to resolve in the resolution center, but my account is still limited?????? Any experience in this area????? Thaanks~!



I think this is a phishing scam--I got that e-mail a while back.  When you click on the link it looks like paypal, but is not.  Look at the top & make sure it has the paypal address & is green with the lock. OR you can log in by typing in paypal's addy & not going through the link.  My guess is if you do that you'll find you're not really limited.  Go & change your password now & alert the bank/cc you used to reproof from the e-mail link!


----------



## aimeeg

I ended up buying it from HSN. With the code it came out to be $144 a month for five months. That is really reasonable for the budget. I have been back and forth 1000 times on buying an embroidery machine. Today I almost financed a 4K used Viking. I cannot tell you how happy I decided to wait!! For what I need this machine is perfect. 

Heather has really cute designs too. Hey Heather, how about doing some princesses!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

aimeeg said:


> I ended up buying it from HSN. With the code it came out to be $144 a month for five months. That is really reasonable for the budget. I have been back and forth 1000 times on buying an embroidery machine. Today I almost financed a 4K used Viking. I cannot tell you how happy I decided to wait!! For what I need this machine is perfect.
> 
> Heather has really cute designs too. Hey Heather, how about doing some princesses!


That is GREAT!
 That is the machine that CarlaC has, and she really loves it!
I want that machine too!  Did I read about a code somewhere?  Anyone want to share?  PM me please!


----------



## mirandag819

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> That is GREAT!
> That is the machine that CarlaC has, and she really loves it!
> I want that machine too!  Did I read about a code somewhere?  Anyone want to share?  PM me please!



I just forwarded you the code I sent Aimee..... it is for 15% off up to $75 off, so in this case you get $75 off. Also, if you use any of the cashback shopping rewards sites, a lot of them have HSN.com on their so you can get some cashback, I used one to get another $18 cashback on mine.


----------



## emcreative

lol Now the decision feels even harder!


----------



## billwendy

Oohhhhh, 

Any chance you could send the code to me too?? Does this machine hook to the computer and take things you purchase like Heather makes? What lines could I use to convince DH - 144/month doesnt sound that bad, right?

Linette - I SHIRRED TONIGHT!!! It wasnt too scarey - I just had a bit of a time after about 6 rows keeping the fabric from curling around kinda - any tips?

My paypal thing is all straightened out now - thank you for your concern -


----------



## coteau_chick

billwendy said:


> Oohhhhh,
> 
> Any chance you could send the code to me too?? Does this machine hook to the computer and take things you purchase like Heather makes? What lines could I use to convince DH - 144/month doesnt sound that bad, right?
> 
> Linette - I SHIRRED TONIGHT!!! It wasnt too scarey - I just had a bit of a time after about 6 rows keeping the fabric from curling around kinda - any tips?
> 
> My paypal thing is all straightened out now - thank you for your concern -



My pay pal account is telling me the same thing this week.  I didn't follow the link I just went to paypal.com.  I tried to straighten it out but I haven't heard any news from them yet.  I am worried.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mirandag819 said:


> That is the machine I have, I am very happy with it. I bought it from HSN though since I liked the monthly payments, plus I had a discount code that got me $75 off, I think the discount code is still good if you want me to send it to you.


I didn't realize that you had the same machine as me. I love that machine. It is great to have a separate embroidery machine from your sewing machine because if you are good at multi tasking you can sew and embroider at the same time. 


aimeeg said:


> Yes, if you do not mind. Thanks!  What do you like about your machine?
> 
> Jess, I think you are right about the tees. I do really like big appliques on dresses though. I was so close to buying that Viking today. I am going to think about it for a couple days before I decide.


Viking.. 
I have the Brother PE700 and it is a great machine. I haven't had any problems with it and I've had it for over 2 years.
I do want a bigger hoop though. 



aimeeg said:


> SOLD!!!
> 
> I just bought a new sewing machine! My DH said go for it. I am not a stupid girl. I was not about to wait for him to change his mind.
> 
> I am really excited about some new possibilities in store for me. Hey, I need Heather's etsy info. Can someone pm me it?


Woo hoo! How exciting. Glad you were able to get it.

emcreative:

Kens vac and sewing and places like that have some great deals sometime. Isn't this price cheaper than the others? http://webstore.quiltropolis.net/st...51169465&Store_id=492&page_id=23&Item_ID=2718
I realize buying from HSN is awesome because of the payments though. My hubby would never let me do that. 
I found this one too, but it is factory serviced. I bought my sewing machine factory serviced and saved quite a bit.
http://webstore.quiltropolis.net/st...51169465&Store_id=492&page_id=23&Item_ID=2774
it is a singer futura.. hoop size is a little bit smaller, but you are saving quite a bit. I know a few people here have Futuras.


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Oohhhhh,
> 
> Any chance you could send the code to me too?? Does this machine hook to the computer and take things you purchase like Heather makes? What lines could I use to convince DH - 144/month doesnt sound that bad, right?
> 
> Linette - I SHIRRED TONIGHT!!! It wasnt too scarey - I just had a bit of a time after about 6 rows keeping the fabric from curling around kinda - any tips?
> 
> My paypal thing is all straightened out now - thank you for your concern -



Thanks for updating us on the paypal, Wendy.  I was kinda worried about it all!  I had someone hack into my ebay account once. I caught in within an hour (good thing I'm addicted to my computer) and no big damage was done, but they had hacked my paypal, too! They even got into my email and had to forwarded elsewhere!!!   And they were trying to sell "finals" tickets to some or other big game and expected to be contacted outside of ebay...I sure hope they didn't get anyone.

I'm STILL sitting here trying to debate sewing machine vs. sew/embroidery.  On one hand I may end up wishing I had embroidery and be frustrated I just bought the simple machine.  On the other, I may not have the knack for sewing at all, and be frustrated I wasted the money, especially with a Disney trip coming up.  And on my third hand (don't we all have 3?) I may be better off getting the less expensive sewing machine, and then if I do find I love it getting an even BETTER embroidery machine...

sheesh I always gotta make things so complicated!


----------



## aimeeg

*Toadstool* said:


> I didn't realize that you had the same machine as me. I love that machine. It is great to have a separate embroidery machine from your sewing machine because if you are good at multi tasking you can sew and embroider at the same time.
> 
> Viking..
> I have the Brother PE700 and it is a great machine. I haven't had any problems with it and I've had it for over 2 years.
> I do want a bigger hoop though.
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! How exciting. Glad you were able to get it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I do have a Viking Sapphire 830. I love it to pieces. It is the worlds best sewing machine. I am having some tension issues when I applique. That has been really frustrating to me. I am going along swimmingly and then all of a sudden it wonks out on the lips or some other fine detail.
> 
> I had planned on putting x amount of dollars away each month to buy a new Viking. My DH is awesome. He has been talking about buying me a better machine for awhile. If we had the extra money he would have said go ahead in a second. I just did not feel comfortable financing such a large purchase. I am thrilled with the machine I got and just cannot wait to get started.


----------



## *Toadstool*

You could just get a regular sewing machine now and then add on the stand alone embroidery machine later. I think it is a big purchase to make if you aren't sure you will use it alot yet. That being said.. surely you will. 
The PE700II only embroiders.. it doesn't sew. That leaves you with an embroidery machine and no sewing machine. 
Alot of people are happy with 4 by 4, but you should really take out a ruler and see how small it is. If you have a child with a longer name.. like our Hannahs. You can't make their names big at all in a 4 by 4. I put her name on everything...  I realize some people say it is bad to put their names on their clothing, but I don't agree. If you ask her what her name is she'd just tell you anyway.


----------



## *Toadstool*

aimeeg said:


> I do have a Viking Sapphire 830. I love it to pieces. It is the worlds best sewing machine. I am having some tension issues when I applique. That has been really frustrating to me. I am going along swimmingly and then all of a sudden it wonks out on the lips or some other fine detail.
> 
> I had planned on putting x amount of dollars away each month to buy a new Viking. My DH is awesome. He has been talking about buying me a better machine for awhile. If we had the extra money he would have said go ahead in a second. I just did not feel comfortable financing such a large purchase. I am thrilled with the machine I got and just cannot wait to get started.


Can you bring your machine in to get serviced? I had the same kind of problem you are saying you are having. I took it in to get serviced and they said the timing was off. Not sure what that means, but he fixed the timing and now it is fine. I just love how Vikings sew. I don't know why, but it seems to sew better than my Brother. I should have never sewed on a Viking Diamond.. really.. bad bad bad!


----------



## emcreative

You know, I think I named the children faster than I've made this decision. 

I'll probably just go with the sewing machine because if I do get into it, I can see myself liking the bigger patterns.  I'm also way more into designing and figuring out patterns, so knowing me, if I get into it anyway I'll do it by hand (ooh and thanks for the cindy tute!)

The only thing I'm kinda bummed about is I love having their names on stuff...so I guess I'll have to get really good at doing that with fabric, lol!

And and of course no one around here sells the machine!!


----------



## mirandag819

I need help.... 

Okay I am working on DD's princess dress, 8 princesses appliques along the bottom of the dress and I am embroidering words from each of their songs about the applique. I know exactly what I am putting for 6 of them..... one I am debating a little, and 1 I have no clue what to put. 

I really can't decide what line to put from Mulan..... I need something short. I've been kinda thinking "true to your heart" or "when will my reflection show" 

The no clue one is Tiana (frog princess), DD saw her when I was ordering applique designs and was very insistant she wanted her included even though the movie won't be out before our trip in August (can you tell she is excited to see the movie?). Since the movie isn't out obviously I don't know lines from a song..... but I want to be consistant on the dress.... so I need to put something. Anyone have suggestions from anything you have seen about the movie?


----------



## billwendy

coteau_chick said:


> My pay pal account is telling me the same thing this week.  I didn't follow the link I just went to paypal.com.  I tried to straighten it out but I haven't heard any news from them yet.  I am worried.



Just make sure you are on PayPal and do exactly what it says - I did and it was just lifted this evening....they actually caught it and flagged it to check with me first....



emcreative said:


> Thanks for updating us on the paypal, Wendy.  I was kinda worried about it all!  I had someone hack into my ebay account once. I caught in within an hour (good thing I'm addicted to my computer) and no big damage was done, but they had hacked my paypal, too! They even got into my email and had to forwarded elsewhere!!!   And they were trying to sell "finals" tickets to some or other big game and expected to be contacted outside of ebay...I sure hope they didn't get anyone.
> 
> I'm STILL sitting here trying to debate sewing machine vs. sew/embroidery.  On one hand I may end up wishing I had embroidery and be frustrated I just bought the simple machine.  On the other, I may not have the knack for sewing at all, and be frustrated I wasted the money, especially with a Disney trip coming up.  And on my third hand (don't we all have 3?) I may be better off getting the less expensive sewing machine, and then if I do find I love it getting an even BETTER embroidery machine...
> 
> sheesh I always gotta make things so complicated!



Hey - could you just get a basic machine off Craigslist or Freecycle in your area? My Craigslist has machines as cheap as like $25 - that way you could try a simple machine to see if you'd really be in to sewing or not?????

Im just guessing here - but I think if I ever am Blessed with an embroidery machine, I'd still use my regular one too -


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> You know, I think I named the children faster than I've made this decision.
> 
> I'll probably just go with the sewing machine because if I do get into it, I can see myself liking the bigger patterns.  I'm also way more into designing and figuring out patterns, so knowing me, if I get into it anyway I'll do it by hand (ooh and thanks for the cindy tute!)
> 
> The only thing I'm kinda bummed about is I love having their names on stuff...so I guess I'll have to get really good at doing that with fabric, lol!
> 
> And and of course no one around here sells the machine!!


Can you get wal mart site to store delivery?
I've done that several times and it is usually fast and free. 
You need to find a friend near you and get them to embroider names for you.  If you really want to you can do it by hand.. and by hand I mean no machine involved. I've done monograms that way before I had a machine. It does take time, but you can get it to look just as good. You basically would copy a pattern of the name in the font you want and then you'd stitch it by hand with needle and thread. It isn't as bad as it sounds. 
You can applique on the sewing machine too.. Oh and you know what? Some machines have alphabets in them to stitch names on. It would just be pretty small and thin. My sewing machine does it, and I haven't used it yet.
I'm so excited you are going to be able to sew with us.


----------



## Stephres

Who was making panties? Toadstool? Did they come out? I am very curious!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> How short for Mulan?  My absolute fav is "The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all."  Could you use part of that, like "Most Rare and Beautiful?  or what about "Honor to Us All" or "True to Your Heart"?
> 
> For Tiana:
> 
> By going to the official website trailers, etc,  some might be:
> 
> "And I suppose you want a kiss?"  "Just One Kiss"  "The Most Magical Kiss"
> 
> Of course I already love the movie, lol.  I love they went back to traditional animation, I love the non-typical princess, and love that placed the story in Nawlins (I was there once for a week...the story involves me, john cusack and the most embarrassing moment of my life.  LOOOONGGGG story!)


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> Im just guessing here - but I think if I ever am Blessed with an embroidery machine, I'd still use my regular one too -


Yes, I am sure you would. The more costly machines that do sewing and embroidery are great, but I love to sew and embroider at the same time. That is why 2 machines come in handy. 
I realize you shouldn't sew and embroider at the same time because people say you are supposed to watch the embroidery machine constantly, but oh well... I hate waiting.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> How short for Mulan?  My absolute fav is "The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all."  Could you use part of that, like "Most Rare and Beautiful?  or what about "Honor to Us All" or "True to Your Heart"?
> 
> For Tiana:
> 
> By going to the official website trailers, etc,  some might be:
> 
> "And I suppose you want a kiss?"  "Just One Kiss"  "The Most Magical Kiss"
> 
> Of course I already love the movie, lol.  I love they went back to traditional animation, I love the non-typical princess, and love that placed the story in Nawlins (I was there once for a week...the story involves me, john cusack and the most embarrassing moment of my life.  LOOOONGGGG story!)


BTW.. I think I am going to use the mouse idea for the design I am making.
I still can't figure out how to place the mouse with the word though. If you have any idea please let me know.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Does anyone think I can applique almost this entire image freehand onto the front of Vida?? Am I being too ambitious? Hannah loves this movie. I'd probably do the Orange Blossom fairy and other characters on the back or by embroidery machine.
It would be fun to digitize the whole thing and convince one of my friends to let me stitch it out on their machines, but then it would just make me want my own huge machine more.. don't need that happening.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> BTW.. I think I am going to use the mouse idea for the design I am making.
> I still can't figure out how to place the mouse with the word though. If you have any idea please let me know.



The mickey ears?  





Or the sewing mouse?

If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Does anyone think I can applique almost this entire image freehand onto the front of Vida?? Am I being too ambitious? Hannah loves this movie. I'd probably do the Orange Blossom fairy and other characters on the back or by embroidery machine.
> It would be fun to digitize the whole thing and convince one of my friends to let me stitch it out on their machines, but then it would just make me want my own huge machine more.. don't need that happening.



You could digitize the facial features, stitch those out and then hand piece and stitch the rest of the design.  That way you could use your 5x7 hoop for the detail part and still get the big design.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> the mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, i can't find it on my computer!



ooh!  Cute!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> The mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!


Oooh! Where did you get the mickey head dingbat? I love that!!
I was talking about the mouse. I'll send it back to you in pm. I may go with that one though.. its so classy looking! I think Perla would be so adorable though.



revrob said:


> You could digitize the facial features, stitch those out and then hand piece and stitch the rest of the design.  That way you could use your 5x7 hoop for the detail part and still get the big design.


Oooh! I did that once, but completely forgot about doing that. Would make things alot easier. My Alice face that I did by hand is horrible!
Do you want to stitch the design on a plain white t shirt or what? I really can't make up my mind what to do. Please give inputs!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Does anyone know if patterns are on sale anywhere this week?


----------



## emcreative

LOL I don't have a Mickey head dingbat, I made that with three different fonts I combined in Photoshop! 

Okay let me go see on the other...

Oh!

And are there any "accessories" I need to order with my machine?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


> Who was making panties? Toadstool? Did they come out? I am very curious!


Yes, it was me! They are great! I only made one pair so far because I don't have alot of knit fabric just hanging around. The pattern only has 2 pieces that you cut out and then there is a band that goes around the top waist area and 2 leg bands. The most difficult part was sewing the leg bands on because you sew it in the round and it is small. Not that difficult though. I just had to restitch it because I missed the legband in the first stitching. I will take a picture when I get it washed and dried. 
Hannah says it is comfy too.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone know if patterns are on sale anywhere this week?


McCalls on June 11th through 14th at Hancock Fabrics. 



emcreative said:


> LOL I don't have a Mickey head dingbat, I made that with three different fonts I combined in Photoshop!
> 
> Okay let me go see on the other...
> 
> Oh!
> 
> And are there any "accessories" I need to order with my machine?


Oh okay! I love that mickey head. I can use it from there. It is just if I find a dingbat my software autodigitizes it for me. I love how it matches the font. You are amazing!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh, and I don't think you'd need any accessories. You have a Hancocks or something like that near you right?
They usually come with everything you need. I'd recommend a clear foot for applique if you get into that. My machine didn't come with that one, so I had to buy one. So you have decided which one you are getting now??


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, and I don't think you'd need any accessories. You have a Hancocks or something like that near you right?
> They usually come with everything you need. I'd recommend a clear foot for applique if you get into that. My machine didn't come with that one, so I had to buy one. So you have decided which one you are getting now??




Yeah I think the sewing only machine, the brother 6000i.  All we have near us (and that's a relative term, still a 25 min drive) is a Joanns.  There's a Hobby Lobby about an hour away.    I never even knew about Hancock's until y'all started talking about them!


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone ever shirred on a towel???Is the towel too thick???


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How short for Mulan?  My absolute fav is "The flower that blooms in adversity is the most rare and beautiful of all."  Could you use part of that, like "Most Rare and Beautiful?  or what about "Honor to Us All" or "True to Your Heart"?
> 
> For Tiana:
> 
> By going to the official website trailers, etc,  some might be:
> 
> "And I suppose you want a kiss?"  "Just One Kiss"  "The Most Magical Kiss"
> 
> Of course I already love the movie, lol.  I love they went back to traditional animation, I love the non-typical princess, and love that placed the story in Nawlins (*I was there once for a week...the story involves me, john cusack and the most embarrassing moment of my life.  LOOOONGGGG story*!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want details, all of them, now.  You can't just leave that hanging out there in cyberland.  Where's the tapping foot smilie when you need one?  Well, I'll just be here then waiting
Click to expand...


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Yeah I think the sewing only machine, the brother 6000i.  All we have near us (and that's a relative term, still a 25 min drive) is a Joanns.  There's a Hobby Lobby about an hour away.    I never even knew about Hancock's until y'all started talking about them!


I have a 25 minute drive to get to the heirloom shop.. so if I don't want to spend tons of money I have to drive into the bigger town which is an hour away. Thankfully we just had this lady open a quilt shop in town. SHe doesn't have alot of notions and stuff, but I am convincing her to sell them. It will be a pain when you are sewing something and you realize.. Oh I need purple ribbon.. or something like that. THen you have to drive into town to get it. I am horrible at planning. Maybe you will do better at that than me. I always end up having to drive an hour there and back just to get something small like that.



billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever shirred on a towel???Is the towel too thick???


You could zig zag over elastic cording. I've done that before and it worked fine. I think I made a towel wrap thing. You could also just use 1/8th elastic and sew it straight on there. I wouldn't think shirring would work, but I guess it might if you are not shirring impaired like me. I actually have a swim suit cover up that is shirred that I bought. It wasn't done with a regular straight stitch though. It was done with a chain stitch.. probably on a serger. I can't get that to work either.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want details, all of them, now.  You can't just leave that hanging out there in cyberland.  Where's the tapping foot smilie when you need one?  Well, I'll just be here then waiting
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> I didn't know it was set in New Orleans. Will they have proper cajun/creole accents?????
Click to expand...


----------



## sahm1000

Still trying to catch up here!  Claire (my middle child) turned four on Monday and we had her birthday party today.  SO of course like any good disboutique Mommy I had to make something for all of my girls to wear for it!  I am blaming this board for my addiction to doing this!  Before I learned to sew and started posting on here I never would have had matching/custom birthday oufits.  Especially since they will probably only wear them once!  And, of course, I left that to do until last night at about 9:00.  They only ended up with shirts but they turned out okay.  I'll post pictures tomorrow of the party.


Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that I loved all of the outfits I've seen lately as I am trying to catch up.  And I just noticed today as I was reading that there are some new sewing machines that will soon be arriving!   


EMCREATIVE - I'm excited that you are going to try sewing!  I only started sewing about 2 years ago and now I'm addicted!  I have a very similar Brother machine that I bought from Costco and I love it.  It's a really great machine for the price in my opinion.  I hope you'll like it.

AIMEEG - I really want to hear how you like your new machine.  I have seen that machine on HSN (along with the Singer Futura - but it's hoop size isn't quite 5x7 - I can't decide if that is a big deal or not and I really want to see someone use one of the machines in person first) and have been trying to convince my DH that I REALLY need it.  Lately I've been scoping out Craigslist hoping that someone will have a machine that they want to get rid of for cheap  but that doesn't seem to be happening!  So please share your opinions on it after you get it.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.

From this:





to this:






Here is the link:

http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html

great for a toyroom or just about anywhere since they are washable.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want details, all of them, now.  You can't just leave that hanging out there in cyberland.  Where's the tapping foot smilie when you need one?  Well, I'll just be here then waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay but this may only be funny to me...don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> This was back in my pre-fluffy days when I was a college prof/speech coach.  I was in New Orleans for a week because I was speaking at the National *Communication Association*'s annual convention.  Keep that in mind for the irony later.
> 
> I hate traveling alone so I took my mom with me.  I figured we'd get in some good sight-seeing and shopping.   We asked at the hotel desk and found there was a mall down by the waterfront worth checking out, within walking distance, so we stole away to shop a bit.
> 
> We walked outside the mall after shopping and into an area where there is this big fountain (the fountain is in between the mall and the aquarium for those who know New Orleans...there was a casino across the street. This was before the hurricane so I don't know what is/isn't there anymore).  As we stepped out we discovered a bunch of people laying wires, thick cables, and setting up lights, etc.  Of course I had to ask what was going on!  Ends up they were going to shoot a scene for the movie "The Runaway Jury" later that night!  They weren't sure WHO was shooting, but the movie included Gene Hackman, Dustin Hoffman, and John Cusack (on whom I had a major StarCrush at the time.  If I remember right it was back when he was dating Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I'm old so maybe it was some other chick).  They said to come on back after dark and check it out.  Who could miss that opportunity!
> 
> So I dragged my mom back there after dark and we watched them shoot some scenes.  It was actually very cool, we had to stand pretty far back but we saw Dustin Hoffman.  They also had a bunch of "mardi gras" type acts around to set the scene, like a person who spins ropes with fire on the ends.  When they called for a break they let us walk around and see everything as long as we cleared back out of shot range when they started again.  We even got to go behind the director and watch as HE watched what they had just filmed.
> 
> We mill around with the extras and the other people who came to watch, just stepping around the fountain area.   I'm feeling kind cool, hey I'm on a movie set!, but my mom is a bit shy and reserved and I was hoping to get her to loosen up a bit and enjoy herself.  So I start to mention how Dustin Hoffman is alright,  all I really wanted to see was John Cusack.  That made mom smile.  So I went on and on about John Cusack (mom smiles..hey, those footsteps are kinda behind us?), how adorable he is (she's smiling more...is there someone following us??) to the point I'm saying "And OMG what a cute butt he has!  I love John Cusack's butt! I just want to see John.." and as mom is now laughing, I hear a polite "pardon me?" like that person who has been following us wants to get through.  So mid sentence I turn around..."Cusack's Butt!"
> 
> Yep.  It was John Cusack.  On his cell phone but staring at me.  Like he's waiting for me to say something.
> 
> I've done many years of competitive speaking.
> I was National Champion in 1991.
> I teach comm classes and COACH a competitive speech team, for goodness sake!
> I'M HERE TO SPEAK AT THE NATIONAL COMMUNICATION CONVENTION!
> 
> So what do I say to John Cusack, smiling politely and staring at me regardless of the fact he was probably just listening to me regale his elegant buttocks?
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> NO-THING!
> 
> I stood there with my jaw to the ground, face red and mouth wide open and said...NOTHING.
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> SOLD!!!
> 
> I just bought a new sewing machine! My DH said go for it. I am not a stupid girl. I was not about to wait for him to change his mind.
> 
> I am really excited about some new possibilities in store for me. Hey, I need Heather's etsy info. Can someone pm me it?



Try Heathersue    She is working on some REALLY adorable things rigt now!! She does a lot of testing on her designs to make sure they stitch out right so it take a little while for her to get them up. I need to learn to use my embroidery machine so I can use he designs!!! I think she'll give me a deal on them  




twob4him said:


> Wait,,,hold on a sec....when are you going????




DISNEY WORLD!!! Octover 3-10!! 



aimeeg said:


> I ended up buying it from HSN. With the code it came out to be $144 a month for five months. That is really reasonable for the budget. I have been back and forth 1000 times on buying an embroidery machine. Today I almost financed a 4K used Viking. I cannot tell you how happy I decided to wait!! For what I need this machine is perfect.
> 
> Heather has really cute designs too. Hey Heather, how about doing some princesses!



YEAH!!! I'm excited for you!!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Can you bring your machine in to get serviced? I had the same kind of problem you are saying you are having. I took it in to get serviced and they said the timing was off. Not sure what that means, but he fixed the timing and now it is fine. I just love how Vikings sew. I don't know why, but it seems to sew better than my Brother. I should have never sewed on a Viking Diamond.. really.. bad bad bad!



I love "my" Viking too!!! (or the one that my cousin is letting me borrow indefinitely!)


emcreative said:


> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I was there once for a week...the story involves me, john cusack and the most embarrassing moment of my life.  LOOOONGGGG story!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPILL it MISSY!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is SOOO cute!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

oh my gosh, I will never again read one of your stories before swallowing my mouthful of diet coke.  I don't think my keyboard will every be quite the same.  But at least I'll have some sweet dreams of um, Mr. Cusaks best side...  completely ot, but I did extemp in hs and college.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> completely ot, but I did extemp in hs and college.



OH AWESOME!  I don't say "I did Forensics in college" or everyone thinks I mean CSI!

I mostly did Info and Persuasion.  I did poetry ONCE and was so horrible my coach laughed afterward and said he'd never punish me-or the audience- like that again!  I could coach it, just not perform it!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> DISNEY WORLD!!! Octover 3-10!!



Awww Shucks!!! I am there Sept 27-October3rd!! It would have been awesome to meet the Queen of the Disboutique!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> OH AWESOME!  I don't say "I did Forensics in college" or everyone thinks I mean CSI!
> 
> I mostly did Info and Persuasion.  I did poetry ONCE and was so horrible my coach laughed afterward and said he'd never punish me-or the audience- like that again!  I could coach it, just not perform it!



Yeah, I just mention if it come's up that I was a debater lol.  I have to say though, that extemp experience sure has come in handy since then.  It's a very rare thing that I'm caught speechless or actually saying (umm)...  Like in my first job interview in 10 years last week.  THere I was, extolling my virtues, answering the question posed to me when I suddenly realized, Holy Crud, I have no idea what I'm talking about; literally, couldn't remember the question I was responding to... but ya never leave empty air space, so I just faked it back to a reasonably intelligent jumping off point.  Apparently it worked, because I found out yesterday I've been called back for the second interview (yeah)  but in summary, the skills developed and honed in Debate are forever used in ones daily life, and are indespensible arrows in the quiver of conversational aptitude.  OK obviously way too much caffeine and way to little sleep, and I have to get up in 5 hours to make ADR's woohoo so I'll shut up and go to bed now.  Back on the Disboutiqers topic, I took pics at UP, so I'll try to remember to post them tomorrow.  I didn't realize how appropriate that multi-dog fabric was going to be lol.


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay but this may only be funny to me...don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> This was back in my pre-fluffy days when I was a college prof/speech coach.  I was in New Orleans for a week because I was speaking at the National *Communication Association*'s annual convention.  Keep that in mind for the irony later.
> 
> I hate traveling alone so I took my mom with me.  I figured we'd get in some good sight-seeing and shopping.   We asked at the hotel desk and found there was a mall down by the waterfront worth checking out, within walking distance, so we stole away to shop a bit.
> 
> We walked outside the mall after shopping and into an area where there is this big fountain (the fountain is in between the mall and the aquarium for those who know New Orleans...there was a casino across the street. This was before the hurricane so I don't know what is/isn't there anymore).  As we stepped out we discovered a bunch of people laying wires, thick cables, and setting up lights, etc.  Of course I had to ask what was going on!  Ends up they were going to shoot a scene for the movie "The Runaway Jury" later that night!  They weren't sure WHO was shooting, but the movie included Gene Hackman, Dustin Hoffman, and John Cusack (on whom I had a major StarCrush at the time.  If I remember right it was back when he was dating Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I'm old so maybe it was some other chick).  They said to come on back after dark and check it out.  Who could miss that opportunity!
> 
> So I dragged my mom back there after dark and we watched them shoot some scenes.  It was actually very cool, we had to stand pretty far back but we saw Dustin Hoffman.  They also had a bunch of "mardi gras" type acts around to set the scene, like a person who spins ropes with fire on the ends.  When they called for a break they let us walk around and see everything as long as we cleared back out of shot range when they started again.  We even got to go behind the director and watch as HE watched what they had just filmed.
> 
> We mill around with the extras and the other people who came to watch, just stepping around the fountain area.   I'm feeling kind cool, hey I'm on a movie set!, but my mom is a bit shy and reserved and I was hoping to get her to loosen up a bit and enjoy herself.  So I start to mention how Dustin Hoffman is alright,  all I really wanted to see was John Cusack.  That made mom smile.  So I went on and on about John Cusack (mom smiles..hey, those footsteps are kinda behind us?), how adorable he is (she's smiling more...is there someone following us??) to the point I'm saying "And OMG what a cute butt he has!  I love John Cusack's butt! I just want to see John.." and as mom is now laughing, I hear a polite "pardon me?" like that person who has been following us wants to get through.  So mid sentence I turn around..."Cusack's Butt!"
> 
> Yep.  It was John Cusack.  On his cell phone but staring at me.  Like he's waiting for me to say something.
> 
> I've done many years of competitive speaking.
> I was National Champion in 1991.
> I teach comm classes and COACH a competitive speech team, for goodness sake!
> I'M HERE TO SPEAK AT THE NATIONAL COMMUNICATION CONVENTION!
> 
> So what do I say to John Cusack, smiling politely and staring at me regardless of the fact he was probably just listening to me regale his elegant buttocks?
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> NO-THING!
> 
> I stood there with my jaw to the ground, face red and mouth wide open and said...NOTHING.
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> That is just too funny!!!  I loved John Cusack too....I think the 1st thing I ever saw him in was "The Journey of Natty Gan.."..or soemthing like that.  HAhahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay but this may only be funny to me...don't say I didn't warn you.
> So what do I say to John Cusack, smiling politely and staring at me regardless of the fact he was probably just listening to me regale his elegant buttocks?
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> NO-THING!
> 
> I stood there with my jaw to the ground, face red and mouth wide open and said...NOTHING.
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is tooo funny!!! Heather and I both like John Cusack!
> 
> 
> 
> mom2prettyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Shucks!!! I am there Sept 27-October3rd!! It would have been awesome to meet the Queen of the Disboutique!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll pass each other at the airport!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

We are going back down Oct.18th-23rd


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Back on the Disboutiqers topic, I took pics at UP, so I'll try to remember to post them tomorrow.  I didn't realize how appropriate that multi-dog fabric was going to be lol.




ooh let me know if you need any project help.  By now y'all know I'm just about UP obsessed...or would that be UPsessed?  

(And grats on the interview!)

Is it bad that I just ordered my machine and I already wanna start downloading patterns and cutting them out?!?!?!

OH!  And how the heck DOES it work that you download them and they are big enough for a pattern?  Do you have to print out a bunch of pages and tape them together?\\


OH AGAIN!  And how much fabric do the easyfits take in sizes 12mos-2t?


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html
> 
> great for a toyroom or just about anywhere since they are washable.


Those are really cute. I have no milk crates though. Do people really need milk crates? I buy my milk at the store, and it doesn't come in a crate... 


emcreative said:


> Okay but this may only be funny to me...don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> This was back in my pre-fluffy days when I was a college prof/speech coach.  I was in New Orleans for a week because I was speaking at the National *Communication Association*'s annual convention.  Keep that in mind for the irony later.
> 
> I hate traveling alone so I took my mom with me.  I figured we'd get in some good sight-seeing and shopping.   We asked at the hotel desk and found there was a mall down by the waterfront worth checking out, within walking distance, so we stole away to shop a bit.
> 
> We walked outside the mall after shopping and into an area where there is this big fountain (the fountain is in between the mall and the aquarium for those who know New Orleans...there was a casino across the street. This was before the hurricane so I don't know what is/isn't there anymore).  As we stepped out we discovered a bunch of people laying wires, thick cables, and setting up lights, etc.  Of course I had to ask what was going on!  Ends up they were going to shoot a scene for the movie "The Runaway Jury" later that night!  They weren't sure WHO was shooting, but the movie included Gene Hackman, Dustin Hoffman, and John Cusack (on whom I had a major StarCrush at the time.  If I remember right it was back when he was dating Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I'm old so maybe it was some other chick).  They said to come on back after dark and check it out.  Who could miss that opportunity!
> 
> So I dragged my mom back there after dark and we watched them shoot some scenes.  It was actually very cool, we had to stand pretty far back but we saw Dustin Hoffman.  They also had a bunch of "mardi gras" type acts around to set the scene, like a person who spins ropes with fire on the ends.  When they called for a break they let us walk around and see everything as long as we cleared back out of shot range when they started again.  We even got to go behind the director and watch as HE watched what they had just filmed.
> 
> We mill around with the extras and the other people who came to watch, just stepping around the fountain area.   I'm feeling kind cool, hey I'm on a movie set!, but my mom is a bit shy and reserved and I was hoping to get her to loosen up a bit and enjoy herself.  So I start to mention how Dustin Hoffman is alright,  all I really wanted to see was John Cusack.  That made mom smile.  So I went on and on about John Cusack (mom smiles..hey, those footsteps are kinda behind us?), how adorable he is (she's smiling more...is there someone following us??) to the point I'm saying "And OMG what a cute butt he has!  I love John Cusack's butt! I just want to see John.." and as mom is now laughing, I hear a polite "pardon me?" like that person who has been following us wants to get through.  So mid sentence I turn around..."Cusack's Butt!"
> 
> Yep.  It was John Cusack.  On his cell phone but staring at me.  Like he's waiting for me to say something.
> 
> I've done many years of competitive speaking.
> I was National Champion in 1991.
> I teach comm classes and COACH a competitive speech team, for goodness sake!
> I'M HERE TO SPEAK AT THE NATIONAL COMMUNICATION CONVENTION!
> 
> So what do I say to John Cusack, smiling politely and staring at me regardless of the fact he was probably just listening to me regale his elegant buttocks?
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> NO-THING!
> 
> I stood there with my jaw to the ground, face red and mouth wide open and said...NOTHING.
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!


Omgosh! So funny! I wonder if he told the story of you to his then girlfriend.. lol

I am guessing the casino was Harrah's. It is right next to the aquarium. I have never been in there. We go to the aquarium alot though. I love it.



emcreative said:


> Is it bad that I just ordered my machine and I already wanna start downloading patterns and cutting them out?!?!?!
> 
> OH!  And how the heck DOES it work that you download them and they are big enough for a pattern?  Do you have to print out a bunch of pages and tape them together?\\
> 
> 
> OH AGAIN!  And how much fabric do the easyfits take in sizes 12mos-2t?


Yes, sometimes you have to tape them together. There is usually a little marking that they put for you to match up so it is really easy. Some things don't need a large pattern piece though, so you don't need to tape everything. I'm not sure how much fabric it takes for the easy fit pants. I am sure someone here will know though. Cutting out the fabric is my least favorite part of sewing. Usually I am using some kind of boutique or heirloomy type of pattern and I have to trace it before I cut it out. What a pain! That is one big advantage to youcanmakethis patterns. The undie pattern was so easy. I just printed it, cut it out, and pinned it to the fabric. So I guess you already have fabric?? You could definitely get a head start cutting things out. Pants aren't difficult to cut out though. 
Did you get it shipped to you or what? We are all going to be waiting for that machine to arrive!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Did you get it shipped to you or what? We are all going to be waiting for that machine to arrive!



Yes, I got it shipped!  It's SUPPOSED to be here Wednesday..we'll see, lol!  I live in Nowhere so sometimes it takes longer as the guy drives around in circles until he calls us to find out he's in the wrong town! (Seriously!)


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Yes, I got it shipped!  It's SUPPOSED to be here Wednesday..we'll see, lol!  I live in Nowhere so sometimes it takes longer as the guy drives around in circles until he calls us to find out he's in the wrong town! (Seriously!)


Wow! LOL!
Wednesday is a bit surprising... how awesome though if it gets there that fast.


----------



## danicaw

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I had to share!!! I just bought my tickets TO Orlando this afternoon!!! Spirit had them for $30 down. I don't have a way home yet, but really, that's not the important part, right?



What a deal! And your right.. getting back home isn't as important as getting to WDW 



emcreative said:


> The mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!



SOOO CUTE! Love it!



ireland_nicole said:


> Okay but this may only be funny to me...don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> This was back in my pre-fluffy days when I was a college prof/speech coach.  I was in New Orleans for a week because I was speaking at the National *Communication Association*'s annual convention.  Keep that in mind for the irony later.
> 
> I hate traveling alone so I took my mom with me.  I figured we'd get in some good sight-seeing and shopping.   We asked at the hotel desk and found there was a mall down by the waterfront worth checking out, within walking distance, so we stole away to shop a bit.
> 
> We walked outside the mall after shopping and into an area where there is this big fountain (the fountain is in between the mall and the aquarium for those who know New Orleans...there was a casino across the street. This was before the hurricane so I don't know what is/isn't there anymore).  As we stepped out we discovered a bunch of people laying wires, thick cables, and setting up lights, etc.  Of course I had to ask what was going on!  Ends up they were going to shoot a scene for the movie "The Runaway Jury" later that night!  They weren't sure WHO was shooting, but the movie included Gene Hackman, Dustin Hoffman, and John Cusack (on whom I had a major StarCrush at the time.  If I remember right it was back when he was dating Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I'm old so maybe it was some other chick).  They said to come on back after dark and check it out.  Who could miss that opportunity!
> 
> So I dragged my mom back there after dark and we watched them shoot some scenes.  It was actually very cool, we had to stand pretty far back but we saw Dustin Hoffman.  They also had a bunch of "mardi gras" type acts around to set the scene, like a person who spins ropes with fire on the ends.  When they called for a break they let us walk around and see everything as long as we cleared back out of shot range when they started again.  We even got to go behind the director and watch as HE watched what they had just filmed.
> 
> We mill around with the extras and the other people who came to watch, just stepping around the fountain area.   I'm feeling kind cool, hey I'm on a movie set!, but my mom is a bit shy and reserved and I was hoping to get her to loosen up a bit and enjoy herself.  So I start to mention how Dustin Hoffman is alright,  all I really wanted to see was John Cusack.  That made mom smile.  So I went on and on about John Cusack (mom smiles..hey, those footsteps are kinda behind us?), how adorable he is (she's smiling more...is there someone following us??) to the point I'm saying "And OMG what a cute butt he has!  I love John Cusack's butt! I just want to see John.." and as mom is now laughing, I hear a polite "pardon me?" like that person who has been following us wants to get through.  So mid sentence I turn around..."Cusack's Butt!"
> 
> Yep.  It was John Cusack.  On his cell phone but staring at me.  Like he's waiting for me to say something.
> 
> I've done many years of competitive speaking.
> I was National Champion in 1991.
> I teach comm classes and COACH a competitive speech team, for goodness sake!
> I'M HERE TO SPEAK AT THE NATIONAL COMMUNICATION CONVENTION!
> 
> So what do I say to John Cusack, smiling politely and staring at me regardless of the fact he was probably just listening to me regale his elegant buttocks?
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> NO-THING!
> 
> I stood there with my jaw to the ground, face red and mouth wide open and said...NOTHING.
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!



 To funny. Sounds like something I would do 



emcreative said:


> That is just too funny!!!  I loved John Cusack too....I think the 1st thing I ever saw him in was "The Journey of Natty Gan.."..or soemthing like that.  HAhahaha



Oh my goodness Natty Gan! I remember that! Yup that was the first flix I saw him in to. 

Hey lots of folks going to the World in Oct.. but none at the same time  Hmm... We will  be there 23-26, for the Tower of Terror runs... walk for me


----------



## emcreative

How hard is the patchwork bucket hat? (CarlaC)?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> Yes, I got it shipped!  It's SUPPOSED to be here Wednesday..we'll see, lol!  I live in Nowhere so sometimes it takes longer as the guy drives around in circles until he calls us to find out he's in the wrong town! (Seriously!)



 You sure you dont live near me   My address dosn't exist.


----------



## disneymomof1

Ok, we saw UP yesterday, how many of you cried?  I cried like three times, my hubby looked over and saw me and started laughing, teasing me "you are crying at a cartoon !!!"  I'm sure I'm not the only one, but console me and make me feel like I am not a lip quivering blubbering crybaby!!

What a great movie, we saw it in the digital 3D, so awesome !!!  Only I didn't know they charged extra for the 3D, so the tickets were 11.00 apieceand then add in the popcorn, kids popcorn deal and drinks we spent $58.00and the movie people wonder why more people don't go to the movies that often.  But to me it was totally worth it, what a great movie.

Have a great day everyone, I am going to try and finish a wrap top dress today, it has only taken me three weekends to finish and if I get time I should be able to finish today, DH off to St. Louis today for business, so he won't be around bugging me.


----------



## Reese'smom

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, we saw UP yesterday, how many of you cried?  I cried like three times, my hubby looked over and saw me and started laughing, teasing me "you are crying at a cartoon !!!"  I'm sure I'm not the only one, but console me and make me feel like I am not a lip quivering blubbering crybaby!!
> 
> What a great movie, we saw it in the digital 3D, so awesome !!!  Only I didn't know they charged extra for the 3D, so the tickets were 11.00 apieceand then add in the popcorn, kids popcorn deal and drinks we spent $58.00and the movie people wonder why more people don't go to the movies that often.  But to me it was totally worth it, what a great movie.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, I am going to try and finish a wrap top dress today, it has only taken me three weekends to finish and if I get time I should be able to finish today, DH off to St. Louis today for business, so he won't be around bugging me.



I saw it and thought it was sad too! Great movie, but I felt like it was more of an adult movie rather than for little kids.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html
> 
> great for a toyroom or just about anywhere since they are washable.




So cute! I will be making these!


Ok guys, I know I'm relativly new to this thread, but I dont know who else can give me advice on this. I spent $150 for customs on Etsy for DD for our Disney trip. The seller had awesome stuff, but some of the feedback complained about long waiting times for the clothes. Well, I ordered in March and our trip isnt until Sept so I though it would be ok. Seller had good communication with me- I was so excited. A couple of weeks ago she removed all her clothes out of her etsy shop. This scared me. I messaged her and she got right back to me, stating that she was just trying to catch up on current orders. Fine. I gave her the benefit of the doubt. She said she would ship DD's customs on 6-21. I logged on Etsy today to see if she had messaged me or if she had her shop back up. She is no longer a registered user on Etsy! I'm freaking out. $150 is a lot of money for me. I cant believe I spent that on some clothes anyways and now I'm afraid I wont even get them. I went ahead and sent a message reporting her to Etsy because I didnt know what else to do. I have no way of messaging the seller. Did I do the right thing? Is there something else I can do? I mean, there is a possibility that I will still get the clothes, but it isnt looking good. Should I file a claim with paypal?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> ooh let me know if you need any project help.  By now y'all know I'm just about UP obsessed...or would that be UPsessed?
> 
> (And grats on the interview!)
> 
> Is it bad that I just ordered my machine and I already wanna start downloading patterns and cutting them out?!?!?!
> 
> OH!  And how the heck DOES it work that you download them and they are big enough for a pattern?  Do you have to print out a bunch of pages and tape them together?\\
> 
> 
> OH AGAIN!  And how much fabric do the easyfits take in sizes 12mos-2t?


Carlas patterns especially, if you do have to cut and tape; have shaded areas to overlap, so are really easy.  The easy fit pants are a teensy bit more complicated pattern wise; you need a big piece of paper to trace out on (like the back of wrapping paper or something) so that you have unlimited length options.  The directions are really super clear and easy to follow.  I would definitely recommend starting w/ the easy fits; they sew up fast and easy, and are a great confidence builder.



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, we saw UP yesterday, how many of you cried?  I cried like three times, my hubby looked over and saw me and started laughing, teasing me "you are crying at a cartoon !!!"  I'm sure I'm not the only one, but console me and make me feel like I am not a lip quivering blubbering crybaby!!
> 
> What a great movie, we saw it in the digital 3D, so awesome !!!  Only I didn't know they charged extra for the 3D, so the tickets were 11.00 apieceand then add in the popcorn, kids popcorn deal and drinks we spent $58.00and the movie people wonder why more people don't go to the movies that often.  But to me it was totally worth it, what a great movie.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, I am going to try and finish a wrap top dress today, it has only taken me three weekends to finish and if I get time I should be able to finish today, DH off to St. Louis today for business, so he won't be around bugging me.


I sobbed through the first 15 minutes, I know people (emcreative) said that tears would abe shed, but nobody warned me I'd be a blubbering mess at the beginning.  And yes, I cried a little throughout the movie.



Reese'smom said:


> I saw it and thought it was sad too! Great movie, but I felt like it was more of an adult movie rather than for little kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I will be making these!
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I know I'm relativly new to this thread, but I dont know who else can give me advice on this. I spent $150 for customs on Etsy for DD for our Disney trip. The seller had awesome stuff, but some of the feedback complained about long waiting times for the clothes. Well, I ordered in March and our trip isnt until Sept so I though it would be ok. Seller had good communication with me- I was so excited. A couple of weeks ago she removed all her clothes out of her etsy shop. This scared me. I messaged her and she got right back to me, stating that she was just trying to catch up on current orders. Fine. I gave her the benefit of the doubt. She said she would ship DD's customs on 6-21. I logged on Etsy today to see if she had messaged me or if she had her shop back up. She is no longer a registered user on Etsy! I'm freaking out. $150 is a lot of money for me. I cant believe I spent that on some clothes anyways and now I'm afraid I wont even get them. I went ahead and sent a message reporting her to Etsy because I didnt know what else to do. I have no way of messaging the seller. Did I do the right thing? Is there something else I can do? I mean, there is a possibility that I will still get the clothes, but it isnt looking good. Should I file a claim with paypal?



Oh sweetie, what an awful situation; I don't have any advice except to say I think you absolutely did the right thing.  I hope this gets resolved quickly.


----------



## pixeegrl

Tykatmadismomma said:


> You sure you dont live near me   My address dosn't exist.



Cool! Neither does ours!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html
> 
> great for a toyroom or just about anywhere since they are washable.



These are awesome! Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

mirandag819 said:


> I need help....
> 
> Okay I am working on DD's princess dress, 8 princesses appliques along the bottom of the dress and I am embroidering words from each of their songs about the applique. I know exactly what I am putting for 6 of them..... one I am debating a little, and 1 I have no clue what to put.
> 
> I really can't decide what line to put from Mulan..... I need something short. I've been kinda thinking "true to your heart" or "when will my reflection show"
> 
> The no clue one is Tiana (frog princess), DD saw her when I was ordering applique designs and was very insistant she wanted her included even though the movie won't be out before our trip in August (can you tell she is excited to see the movie?). Since the movie isn't out obviously I don't know lines from a song..... but I want to be consistant on the dress.... so I need to put something. Anyone have suggestions from anything you have seen about the movie?



I just found this site - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780521/quotes  HTH!


----------



## LauraP0409

mrsmiller said:


> I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a PROFESSIONAL this is how it works for me
> 
> in theory when you shirr your piece will shirr to half of what you start with so you should just double measures of outfit---I've found if I double hips and sometimes chest it works to what I want
> 
> cut the fabric - sew in sides-- iron seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prefold top and bottom hem iron and sew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have a tube like piece set aside and prepare sewing machine with elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually hand wind at least 3 bobbins to have them ready as I need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regular thread in your machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set machine at longest stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> begin shirring ( right side of fabric)
> I like to use the stitch guide - for the first row as it keeps the sewing line straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go all the way round and finish seam where you started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now use the first seam as a guide by placing the foot right on top and shirr second row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back stitch
> this is how the inside should look( I tied the loose elastic for neatness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue sewing -- placing machine foot at next row and meeting at the starting point---as you continue with the rows, it begins to gather and you will need to use both hands to pull front and back to stretch the fabric
> 
> ( I have to use one hand as I am taking pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue with the shirring to the desired place ---(up to the waist, princess style, or only few rows for pillow case style)
> 
> 
> when you are satisfied that you have the right look , stop and  I usually straighten the gather  by pulling the top and bottom straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use steam iron to shrink it more ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish top  (16 rows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( for this pict I have to use padding in the display as it is a size 2 and the top is a size 8)
> 
> and that is it!!!
> 
> 
> Now like I said before this is what   works for me ( but it is not the only way)
> 
> you can also just do one side seam ( leaving the other open) shirr and then close the outfit, I myself have not done it like , but there is always more one  than method to achieve the same look.....
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Linnette



Wow, that is awesome thanks for doing that. I am going to save this and try to do it one day. 

I love the John Cussack story. Too funny. 

I am way behind, I Have had alot going on and just haven't had time to really read and post. I am getting ready for a trip to see my sister and her family in Ohio. I am pretty excited because my parents, brother and his fiance' are coming from Florida and I haven't seen any of them in over a year. So I am trying to get planned for that. 

I am super excited that I will be going to my first concert while there. New Kids on the Block. I can't wait. I love them.  I get made fun of alot for that, but oh well. 

My horse has an infection in his leg that I am trying to fight, it has been hard, he is pretty stubborn about not doing things he doesn't want to, like taking his meds, so it has been interesting. 

I did get some sewing done though. I have to take it apart and line it, I do have a question and hope you can all help. I really am pretty new to sewing, if you use a regular pattern, do you just go by the sizes or the measurements? I measured my daugther again and she is a 3 chest, a 4 waist, and a 7-8 length, it is pretty hard, I will be making a ball gown for her for BBB and well I am having so much trouble getting the sizing right for regular clothes, can you suggest how to make it easier to make her clothes fit and not have to take them in? Everything I have made her so far, I have to take in alot.  Thanks.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh! Where did you get the mickey head dingbat? I love that!!
> I was talking about the mouse. I'll send it back to you in pm. I may go with that one though.. its so classy looking! I think Perla would be so adorable though.
> 
> 
> Oooh! I did that once, but completely forgot about doing that. Would make things alot easier. My Alice face that I did by hand is horrible!
> Do you want to stitch the design on a plain white t shirt or what? I really can't make up my mind what to do. Please give inputs!




I think a plain tshirt, or a polo or whatever would be cute!  I'm thinking left side pocket area?  I digitized that "Disboutiquers" that emcreative posted last night.  I just couldn't resist - it was so cute!  I've not stitched it out, but it looks cute!




Reese'smom said:


> I Ok guys, I know I'm relativly new to this thread, but I dont know who else can give me advice on this. I spent $150 for customs on Etsy for DD for our Disney trip. The seller had awesome stuff, but some of the feedback complained about long waiting times for the clothes. Well, I ordered in March and our trip isnt until Sept so I though it would be ok. Seller had good communication with me- I was so excited. A couple of weeks ago she removed all her clothes out of her etsy shop. This scared me. I messaged her and she got right back to me, stating that she was just trying to catch up on current orders. Fine. I gave her the benefit of the doubt. She said she would ship DD's customs on 6-21. I logged on Etsy today to see if she had messaged me or if she had her shop back up. She is no longer a registered user on Etsy! I'm freaking out. $150 is a lot of money for me. I cant believe I spent that on some clothes anyways and now I'm afraid I wont even get them. I went ahead and sent a message reporting her to Etsy because I didnt know what else to do. I have no way of messaging the seller. Did I do the right thing? Is there something else I can do? I mean, there is a possibility that I will still get the clothes, but it isnt looking good. Should I file a claim with paypal?



I would file with paypal.  NOW.  You only have so many days to file, and then you're just out of luck.  I have heard of one particular etsy seller that had a lot of issues with getting things to people on time.  She would promise the items, and they would show up late (after the trip was over), or she would string people along until after the date that they could file with paypal and then tell them that the items weren't going to make it.  If you get the items, you can cancel the complaint with paypal.  If you don't file, you lose your chance.  At least if you file, the woman will have to either send the stuff or refund your money.


----------



## Twins+2more

Linnette, YOU ROCK! ! !  I am so afraid to shirr, but your directions make is seam so easy.  And what a cute top.  I may have to try this.   Thanks for the tute.


mrsmiller said:


> I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a PROFESSIONAL this is how it works for me
> 
> in theory when you shirr your piece will shirr to half of what you start with so you should just double measures of outfit---I've found if I double hips and sometimes chest it works to what I want
> 
> cut the fabric - sew in sides-- iron seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prefold top and bottom hem iron and sew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have a tube like piece set aside and prepare sewing machine with elastic thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually hand wind at least 3 bobbins to have them ready as I need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regular thread in your machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set machine at longest stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> begin shirring ( right side of fabric)
> I like to use the stitch guide - for the first row as it keeps the sewing line straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go all the way round and finish seam where you started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now use the first seam as a guide by placing the foot right on top and shirr second row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back stitch
> this is how the inside should look( I tied the loose elastic for neatness )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue sewing -- placing machine foot at next row and meeting at the starting point---as you continue with the rows, it begins to gather and you will need to use both hands to pull front and back to stretch the fabric
> 
> ( I have to use one hand as I am taking pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continue with the shirring to the desired place ---(up to the waist, princess style, or only few rows for pillow case style)
> 
> 
> when you are satisfied that you have the right look , stop and  I usually straighten the gather  by pulling the top and bottom straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use steam iron to shrink it more ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish top  (16 rows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( for this pict I have to use padding in the display as it is a size 2 and the top is a size 8)
> 
> and that is it!!!
> 
> 
> Now like I said before this is what   works for me ( but it is not the only way)
> 
> you can also just do one side seam ( leaving the other open) shirr and then close the outfit, I myself have not done it like , but there is always more one  than method to achieve the same look.....
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Linnette


----------



## Twins+2more

billwendy said:


> Linette - thank you so much!! Im printing it out!!!
> 
> Question - I have seen some designs in walmart that has the shirring bodice, but then it has sleeves on it - any ideas on how to do that??
> 
> Has anyone ever had their account limited by Paypal? Someone got to my account somehow and they figured out it wasnt me and cancelled the order (it was from yahoo). But now my account is "limited" - we have done what they told us - gone to the resolution center - did the whole reproofing of our address, bank acct etc - now it says there isnt anything to resolve in the resolution center, but my account is still limited?????? Any experience in this area????? Thaanks~!



this JUST happened to me.  Someone took $138 USD and converted it to $100 euros.  I had the restriction too.  You click on resoulution center and then there should be something that says make a call.  They will call your house and you have to answer and key in a 4 digit code that they e mail you.  Hope that helps you out some.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mrsmiller said:


> I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a PROFESSIONAL this is how it works for me
> 
> in theory when you shirr your piece will shirr to half of what you start with so you should just double measures of outfit---I've found if I double hips and sometimes chest it works to what I want
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, this is a wonderful tutorial. It was a tremendous help. Thank you. 



smiles&grins said:


> Hi all!  I've been lurking at all of your fab stuff and toying with the idea of learning to sew. But besides that... I was reading a book to my DD today and it had a picture of Minnie with little red lips over the black line.  A while back one of you had posted your fish extender that people couldn't tell it was Minnie not Mickey.  I'n not sure if you could add this to your Minnie or if you have the time anymore but I saw the picture and thought of you guys.  It looked like the top of the heart of the top of lips and a half oval on the bottom.  I hope that makes sense.  happy sewing and maybe I'll get brave and buy a machine to try make something for my DD instead of sitting here asking my DH do you think I could do that???



Welcome! Yes you can do that!! 



aimeeg said:


> I checked out the Brother machine and then I saw this one. It is a little more expensive but I saw the hoop is larger. I am considering buying this machine. So, ladies in the know. . . what do you think? Is this a good model and do you think I would be happy with a 5x7 hoop? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE700II-Embroidery-Machine-Port/dp/B0013J8F9U/ref=pd_sbs_k_3



I have the Brother 180D, I got about 3 years ago, when they were just ready to come out with the 5X7. I never used a machine like this, and the price was great. Now I am ready for a larger hoop. But the budget isn't yet. This is the machine I was looking at. 





emcreative said:


> The mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!



I love this. 



emcreative said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was waiting for you to speak to him!! Or praise his butt.
Click to expand...


----------



## littlepeppers

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Awww Shucks!!! I am there Sept 27-October3rd!! It would have been awesome to meet the Queen of the Disboutique!



We will bridge the gap b/w your trips.  Stpe 29th-Oct 6th.  How do so many people get their kids out of school at that time of year.  We were hoping that it wouldn't be crowded b/c of school.


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> The mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!



This is adorable!!! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html
> 
> great for a toyroom or just about anywhere since they are washable.



These are really cute! Thanks for the link.



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, we saw UP yesterday, how many of you cried?  I cried like three times, my hubby looked over and saw me and started laughing, teasing me "you are crying at a cartoon !!!"  I'm sure I'm not the only one, but console me and make me feel like I am not a lip quivering blubbering crybaby!!
> 
> What a great movie, we saw it in the digital 3D, so awesome !!!  Only I didn't know they charged extra for the 3D, so the tickets were 11.00 apieceand then add in the popcorn, kids popcorn deal and drinks we spent $58.00and the movie people wonder why more people don't go to the movies that often.  But to me it was totally worth it, what a great movie.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, I am going to try and finish a wrap top dress today, it has only taken me three weekends to finish and if I get time I should be able to finish today, DH off to St. Louis today for business, so he won't be around bugging me.



I cried as well. My Grandmother passed away in April. She had cancer. This week my grandparents would have been married for 57 years. It really hit home with me. My oldest cried too. 



Reese'smom said:


> Ok guys, I know I'm relativly new to this thread, but I dont know who else can give me advice on this. I spent $150 for customs on Etsy for DD for our Disney trip. The seller had awesome stuff, but some of the feedback complained about long waiting times for the clothes. Well, I ordered in March and our trip isnt until Sept so I though it would be ok. Seller had good communication with me- I was so excited. A couple of weeks ago she removed all her clothes out of her etsy shop. This scared me. I messaged her and she got right back to me, stating that she was just trying to catch up on current orders. Fine. I gave her the benefit of the doubt. She said she would ship DD's customs on 6-21. I logged on Etsy today to see if she had messaged me or if she had her shop back up. She is no longer a registered user on Etsy! I'm freaking out. $150 is a lot of money for me. I cant believe I spent that on some clothes anyways and now I'm afraid I wont even get them. I went ahead and sent a message reporting her to Etsy because I didnt know what else to do. I have no way of messaging the seller. Did I do the right thing? Is there something else I can do? I mean, there is a possibility that I will still get the clothes, but it isnt looking good. Should I file a claim with paypal?




Paypal gives you a 45 day window to file. Even if you 45 days it up you can file a complaint. (I think.) So sorry this happened and I hope it get resolved quickly!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

littlepeppers said:


> We will bridge the gap b/w your trips.  Stpe 29th-Oct 6th.  How do so many people get their kids out of school at that time of year.  We were hoping that it wouldn't be crowded b/c of school.



My daughter won't be in school. She will be turning 5 when we are down there and we figured this will be a great time because of that.  She will be inn preschool though.


----------



## emcreative

hudsonsinaf said:


> I just found this site - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780521/quotes  HTH!



They took them from here:

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/princessandthefrog/


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> I think a plain tshirt, or a polo or whatever would be cute!  I'm thinking left side pocket area?  I digitized that "Disboutiquers" that emcreative posted last night.  I just couldn't resist - it was so cute!  I've not stitched it out, but it looks cute!



Are you taking orders, yet? 

Someone have mercy on those who long for an embrodiery machine, but just don't have one.


----------



## emcreative

SallyfromDE said:


> I think he was waiting for you to speak to him!!



(I'm qualifying this by letting you know I didn't sleep last night...)

I read that to say:

"I think he was waiting for you to *spank *him!"


lol


----------



## lovesdumbo

Lots more great things posted!  Love the UP outfits!



emcreative said:


> How hard is the patchwork bucket hat? (CarlaC)?


The bucket hat isn't too bad-you sew the patches on a paper fondation so that helps you get the "perfect" shape.  


I can't wait to see what things you start sewing!  You are so creative you'll come up with some incredible stuff!!!!  I would start with the easy fit pants.  It is just 2 pieces (right & left) unless you do contrasting cuffs.  Up until about size 6 (or 8???) you can get both pieces on one legnth of fabric so you would only need as much fabric as from the child's waist to floor plus about 5".  



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, we saw UP yesterday, how many of you cried?  I cried like three times, my hubby looked over and saw me and started laughing, teasing me "you are crying at a cartoon !!!"  I'm sure I'm not the only one, but console me and make me feel like I am not a lip quivering blubbering crybaby!!
> 
> What a great movie, we saw it in the digital 3D, so awesome !!!  Only I didn't know they charged extra for the 3D, so the tickets were 11.00 apieceand then add in the popcorn, kids popcorn deal and drinks we spent $58.00and the movie people wonder why more people don't go to the movies that often.  But to me it was totally worth it, what a great movie.
> 
> Have a great day everyone, I am going to try and finish a wrap top dress today, it has only taken me three weekends to finish and if I get time I should be able to finish today, DH off to St. Louis today for business, so he won't be around bugging me.


I won't say that I cried....but I did get a bit teary eyed.  I saw the movie with my family last weekend-me, DH, DD(10), DS(8), DD(6)-we went to the first show of the day so it was "only" $6 each plus $20+ for popcorn...My kids all enjoyed it.  I was worried some of it might be too much for my youngest-she hates conflict in movies-but she did fine and she loves dogs-she really loved the ending.  

When I went with my family there was a woman behind my youngest with 2 kids on either side of her.  I heard her say to one child "oh you can't see?".  So I had my youngest switch seats with me so that I was in front of the Mom instead of the child.  She thanked me and my Emma.  Then....she let her other child stand behind me with her head on the back of my seat for nearly the entire movie.  Between that and me worrying about how my kids would react to the movie I decided to go see it again with some friends from work.  I really LOVED the movie the 2nd time around.  And still got teary eyed even thought I already knew the story.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> (I'm qualifying this by letting you know I didn't sleep last night...)
> 
> I read that to say:
> 
> "I think he was waiting for you to *spank *him!"
> 
> 
> lol


Marah-he might have been waiting for you to spank him. You will never know because you did not talk to him.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Marah-he might have been waiting for you to spank him. You will never know because you did not talk to him.



*sob*

Oh just kick a gal when she's down, huh??  



lovesdumbo said:


> I can't wait to see what things you start sewing!  You are so creative you'll come up with some incredible stuff!!!!



I'm glad SOMEONE has confidence in me! (as in...I don't have much in myself!)

I do have something in mind for my first project.  We'll see if it works.  Seeing them in my head and plotting out how to do them is easy...it's THE REST that seems almost impossible.  Right now I'm scared to thread the machine!


----------



## emcreative

Omg I ORDERED A PATTERN!  


Yes, for me that's CHEERWORTHY!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Omg I ORDERED A PATTERN!
> 
> 
> Yes, for me that's CHEERWORTHY!



Which one did you end up getting?????? Curious minds want to know!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.




Jenny - I love it!! I bet she will ADORE it!!


----------



## emcreative

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.



That's FANTABULOUS.

Okay we seriously gotta talk to

1.  Pattern makers about making stuff in Fluffy size
2.  Fluffy people to get rid of their self consciousness and wear FUN stuff like they have for kids, at least at DISNEY.  Everyone's a kid at Disney, right?


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Which one did you end up getting?????? Curious minds want to know!!



I got the Brother CS-6000i, so just sewing, no embroidery.  I really did debate it.  I decided I will either really stink, so more machine will be a waste cuz I'll get frustrated and not want to touch it anymore, or I will love it so much I'll want to get a huge-o embroidery machine.  OR, because I honestly seem to be the Queen of Busy (when it comes to designs) I'd have to do them all on the sewing machine anyway because the appliques will be bigger than my kids are.  

And...brace yourselves...I'm cleaning out my craft cabinet and I actually TOUCHED the old scary sewing machine.  And moved It.  And looked at what model It was. And put It back!  LOL It's a Brother, too!

http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp01085.html


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> That's FANTABULOUS.
> 
> Okay we seriously gotta talk to
> 
> 1.  Pattern makers about making stuff in Fluffy size
> 2.  Fluffy people to get rid of their self consciousness and wear FUN stuff like they have for kids, at least at DISNEY.  Everyone's a kid at Disney, right?


As a budding Pattern maker I would like for you to know that I am working on making some patterns for fluffy people. I am a fluffy person too and I want clothes that look nice.


----------



## mrsmiller

I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
(sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)






regarding shirring and machine tension...

My sewing machine --singer-- does the shirring without issues without adjusting the tension but some sewing machines -like brother- you might have to adjust tension by decreasing it, --my advise is to take pieces of fabric scrap and sew several rows of shirring at different tension to see what works for your machine, and remember that it takes few rows to see gather and you can steam it to shrink it 


I did use shirring for  a towel and it worked fine but it was a towel I got at a discount store and it was on the thin side I did the shirring rows very close together and it work fine ( again it was not thick) for a beach cover up

Wendy it is easy , keep practicing!!!!

to all you who got new sewing/embroidery machines


just kidding!!!!




emcreative I know your creativity will be unleash...it will be an addiction ...and I cannot wait to see your creations

Linnette


----------



## aimeeg

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.



That is one of the cutest Minnie outfits I have ever seen. I think any little girl would be crazy not to LOVE it! Great Job!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.




I just LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> As a budding Pattern maker I would like for you to know that I am working on making some patterns for fluffy people. I am a fluffy person too and I want clothes that look nice.



YAY!

I want loose, comfy, FUN clothes, but ones that are relatively in style and don't make me look like I'm wearing a MuuMuu.

You'll have that later this afternoon, right?


----------



## billwendy

Woo hoo on the new machine!! you will be whipping things out in no time!! Your old machine has way more features than my good "ol Kennmore!!!

Linette - thanks so much - that is EXACTLY what I was thinking of!!! Here is a picture of a dress I made last night for a fake american girl doll...I think it turned out okay for a first try!! I hemmed the bottom regular and then roll hemmed the top on my surger....









Crystal - I totally believe in you!!! you can make GREAT patterns!!!

By the way - I have DH "thinking" about the embroidery machine from HSN!!!! 

Can I ask someone what is the difference you see between the Brother PE700II and the Brother Sewing and Embroidery Machine with USB port (both from HSN) ?????


----------



## troijka

jham said:


> Once again I've fallen way behind! Love the new house Lori, can't wait to see Jojo's new modeling spot! I love casual princess outfits! With all the talk of princess sundresses I thought I'd (shamelessly re-)post a Belle I made for one of Lily's friends for her first trip to DL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Stripwork jumper bodice and just did a double layer skirt.




Okay,
Question....what is under this to make it so full and beautiful???  Is it a petty or did you make a double skirt?  Please help!  I want this look for the princess sundresses I just made.
TIA!
Christi


----------



## aimeeg

LOL! HSN will not know what hit them. 

I think my first project with to make "Shave" towels for my DH. Hopefully if he see the word shave he will get the idea.  I have had so much fun looking at designs. I am going to plan a few outfits and then buy a few designs tonight. My machine should be here on Thursday and my Dad is watching my girls on Friday so I can have the whole day to play.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> I'm glad SOMEONE has confidence in me! (as in...I don't have much in myself!)
> 
> I do have something in mind for my first project.  We'll see if it works.  Seeing them in my head and plotting out how to do them is easy...it's THE REST that seems almost impossible.  Right now I'm scared to thread the machine!


I know I'm not the only one!  



emcreative said:


> Omg I ORDERED A PATTERN!


Which pattern?



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.


WOW!!! LOVE that outfit!



Tinka_Belle said:


> As a budding Pattern maker I would like for you to know that I am working on making some patterns for fluffy people. I am a fluffy person too and I want clothes that look nice.






mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)


So cute!



emcreative said:


> I want loose, comfy, FUN clothes, but ones that are relatively in style and don't make me look like I'm wearing a MuuMuu.
> 
> You'll have that later this afternoon, right?


Wouldn't she have til Wednesday?



billwendy said:


> Woo hoo on the new machine!! you will be whipping things out in no time!! Your old machine has way more features than my good "ol Kennmore!!!
> 
> Linette - thanks so much - that is EXACTLY what I was thinking of!!! Here is a picture of a dress I made last night for a fake american girl doll...I think it turned out okay for a first try!! I hemmed the bottom regular and then roll hemmed the top on my surger....


That came out great!  Good luck on the new machine!


----------



## princessmom29

*Toadstool* said:


> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> I didn't know it was set in New Orleans. Will they have proper cajun/creole accents?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i understand the finished movie is going to be a LOT less true to the traditional New Orleans feel that is set out to have. The main character was orginally supposed to be a maid in New Orleans at the turn of the century and the PC police decided that the original story which portrayed things as the actually were, ugly and all, was not acceptable and now it is much more of a fantasy world type thing loosely based on the reality of New Orleans. Much more cut and dried ungly stepmother type thing the a portrayl of the reality of racial predjuice in that era of the South. I highly doubt the accent will be accurate as now nothing else really is. Sorry for the rant but this really ticked me off. It is as if the past will just go away if we pretend it never happened or change it to a fairy tale. It's like they are scared to give it any sort of authenticity for fear someone might be offended, rather than simply telling the story as it should be and pointing out the ugliness for what it was.
Click to expand...


----------



## aksunshine

Hey all! I returned this morning from my short trip to FL to visit family and bring my brother home. I was on page 107 when I left, on page 132 now. I see so many cute things! I love Linette's Kimono, I've always wanted to make Isabelle one! Cute kitties Tom! I have some, too, if anyone wants one!!!!

I didn't make it to DTD, it was about 3 hours out of the way and Jacob (DB) really wants to see WDW. I didn't think it fair to tease him so.

I delivered Forest his "clothes". Forest is my brother's dog, he stays with my parents.
This one just says "Forest", there is a flag one with just his name, too.




Here is his Army one:




Taking Forest to the dog beach:






OT!!!
And, just for fun, Isabelle at Honeymoon Island:









The waves were rough that day. Here are some without the pretty whites:


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> I got the Brother CS-6000i, so just sewing, no embroidery.  I really did debate it.  I decided I will either really stink, so more machine will be a waste cuz I'll get frustrated and not want to touch it anymore, or I will love it so much I'll want to get a huge-o embroidery machine.  OR, because I honestly seem to be the Queen of Busy (when it comes to designs) I'd have to do them all on the sewing machine anyway because the appliques will be bigger than my kids are.
> 
> And...brace yourselves...I'm cleaning out my craft cabinet and I actually TOUCHED the old scary sewing machine.  And moved It.  And looked at what model It was. And put It back!  LOL It's a Brother, too!
> 
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp01085.html



I bet you'd be great at digitizing. Making designs for the embroidery machine.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> YAY!
> 
> I want loose, comfy, FUN clothes, but ones that are relatively in style and don't make me look like I'm wearing a MuuMuu.
> 
> You'll have that later this afternoon, right?


sure it only took me a couple of months to do the first one, but I feel likr the others will be a breeze. I too hate MuuMuu clothes.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

emcreative said:


> The mickey ears?



i love this!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> to this:



That looks great..>I should make some for the few crates that I have.



billwendy said:


> Jenny - I love it!! I bet she will ADORE it!!





emcreative said:


> That's FANTABULOUS.





aimeeg said:


> That is one of the cutest Minnie outfits I have ever seen. I think any little girl would be crazy not to LOVE it! Great Job!!!





mrsmiller said:


> I just LOVE IT!!!!!





lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!! LOVE that outfit!



Thanks so much...I feel much better about sending it out now.  I have really been stressing myself out over the outfit.  I always worry when I sew for others.



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)



I still haven't mastered shirring on my Brother machine, and have given up on it for now.





billwendy said:


> By the way - I have DH "thinking" about the embroidery machine from HSN!!!!



Love the doll outfit!  Hope you get that embroidery machine. 





aksunshine said:


> .



Love the pictures, and the toothless smile.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Jenny! I was actually trying to get some extra cute toothless ones! Luckily, Isabelle cooperated, LOL! I just LOVE that Minnie Set you just posted! Very cute!


----------



## jeniamt

Help!  I'm a little confused about the Vida pattern (cutting the 4 side pieces).  Does anyone know of an online tutorial for the pattern?  Thanks!


----------



## jham

troijka said:


> Okay,
> Question....what is under this to make it so full and beautiful??? Is it a petty or did you make a double skirt? Please help! I want this look for the princess sundresses I just made.
> TIA!
> Christi


 
It is a double layer skirt but she is wearing a petti underneath.  

ETA:  Alicia, I LOVE those pictures of Isabelle!  She looks gorgeous in her whites with the missing teeth!


----------



## jham

jeniamt said:


> Help! I'm a little confused about the Vida pattern (cutting the 4 side pieces). Does anyone know of an online tutorial for the pattern? Thanks!


 
I don't know of a tutorial, but if it helps any, I usually don't cut my side pieces diagonal to the grain or however they tell you to.


----------



## emcreative

[UOTE=lovesdumbo;32171929]
Which patQtern?

[/QUOTE]

Easy fit pants, had to go with the crowd!

[UOTE=lovesdumbo;32171929]

Wouldn't she have til Wednesday?:[/QUOTE]

Oh no, I need a few days to obsess over materials and the million and one ways I could ruin it!


----------



## aksunshine

jham said:


> It is a double layer skirt but she is wearing a petti underneath.
> 
> ETA:  Alicia, I LOVE those pictures of Isabelle!  She looks gorgeous in her whites with the missing teeth!



Thanks Jeanne! And I just LOVE that Belle dress! I wish I could sew that well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

aksunshine said:


>


Beautiful!!!!



jeniamt said:


> Help!  I'm a little confused about the Vida pattern (cutting the 4 side pieces).  Does anyone know of an online tutorial for the pattern?  Thanks!


I found this one but there aren't any pictures so I don't know that it will be of much use.  http://www.banberryplace.com/images/fm_st/vida.pdf


----------



## ibesue

Okay, I am so far behind that I will just have to mention all the greatness yesterday and today!  I am in that "can I throw my machine out the window" mode.  I am trying to embroider and all I get are birds nests under the stitching.  I have changed the bobbin and upper threads, taken the bobbin case out and cleaned (there was a lot of lint), changed the needle, and called my baby a few choice words that I cannot say online.  

Linnette, that tut for shirring is fabulous!!  Great information.  I too, don't have to change the stitch length when shirring.  It just take practice I think!
Congrats to all who ordered new sewing machines!!!  You are going to be so happy!!!  Someone mentioned should you get a machine with a USB port.  DEFINITELY get the usb port if you can.  Then you just got straight from the computer to your machine.  I do it that way a lot!  Sometimes the digitizer's work doesn't come thought my software and in those cases, I just use my usb port.  If you haven't chosen yet, be sure to get the biggest hoop size you can afford.  You need at least a 5 x 7!

Yay, Teresa!!!  Another trip to the world.  And if you don't have a way home, you just have to stay!! 


Reese's mom, I am so sorry about what happened to the person who was making your outfits.  I know another board I am on has had horrible times with a certain seller and it sounds like that is who you ordered from.  I just could never figure out why she had such good feedback.  I hope you get your sets!



*Toadstool* said:


> Does anyone think I can applique almost this entire image freehand onto the front of Vida?? Am I being too ambitious? Hannah loves this movie. I'd probably do the Orange Blossom fairy and other characters on the back or by embroidery machine.
> It would be fun to digitize the whole thing and convince one of my friends to let me stitch it out on their machines, but then it would just make me want my own huge machine more.. don't need that happening.



That will be great!!!  Are you going to try to do it on a Feliz dress??  that would be so cute!  I never thought about using the embroidery machine for the faces!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone know if patterns are on sale anywhere this week?






mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found the link to this on another forum...It is a tutorial for milkcrate covers.It is from Laura Gunns blog..I have 3 or 4 of these in my sewing room and will be making covers for them now. It seems to be a pretty easy project.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lauragunn.typepad.com/paintinmyhair/2008/09/post-1.html
> 
> great for a toyroom or just about anywhere since they are washable.



Might be too late, but Joann's had butterick & mccalls this weekend.  Its still early on the west coast!
Thanks so much for the tut!  One of my summer plans is to cover a bunch of bins for my DGD's toys!  This is exactly what I need!



emcreative said:


> So I start to mention how Dustin Hoffman is alright,  all I really wanted to see was John Cusack.  That made mom smile.  So I went on and on about John Cusack (mom smiles..hey, those footsteps are kinda behind us?), how adorable he is (she's smiling more...is there someone following us??) to the point I'm saying "And OMG what a cute butt he has!  I love John Cusack's butt! I just want to see John.." and as mom is now laughing, I hear a polite "pardon me?" like that person who has been following us wants to get through.  So mid sentence I turn around..."Cusack's Butt!"
> 
> Yep.  It was John Cusack.  On his cell phone but staring at me.  Like he's waiting for me to say something.
> 
> I've done many years of competitive speaking.
> I was National Champion in 1991.
> I teach comm classes and COACH a competitive speech team, for goodness sake!
> I'M HERE TO SPEAK AT THE NATIONAL COMMUNICATION CONVENTION!
> 
> So what do I say to John Cusack, smiling politely and staring at me regardless of the fact he was probably just listening to me regale his elegant buttocks?
> 
> NOTHING.
> 
> NO-THING!
> 
> I stood there with my jaw to the ground, face red and mouth wide open and said...NOTHING.
> 
> After a few moments he just kinda smiled and walked on.
> 
> My shining moment with John Cusack, and I mucked it up!



  You are so funny!!!  

And I am so happy you ordered you machine!!!!  And a pattern!  Have you hit the fabric store yet????  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.



So cute!  I love it!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



So cute!  I can't wait to see the new tut!



billwendy said:


> Linette - thanks so much - that is EXACTLY what I was thinking of!!! Here is a picture of a dress I made last night for a fake american girl doll...I think it turned out okay for a first try!! I hemmed the bottom regular and then roll hemmed the top on my surger....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - I have DH "thinking" about the embroidery machine from HSN!!!!
> 
> Can I ask someone what is the difference you see between the Brother PE700II and the Brother Sewing and Embroidery Machine with USB port (both from HSN) ?????



Cute fake AG doll!!!  Just keep telling DH how happy you will be with the new sewing machine!!!  And get the one with the USB port!!!  You can download designs without going through your software!



aksunshine said:


> Hey all! I returned this morning from my short trip to FL to visit family and bring my brother home. I was on page 107 when I left, on page 132 now. I see so many cute things! I love Linette's Kimono, I've always wanted to make Isabelle one! Cute kitties Tom! I have some, too, if anyone wants one!!!!
> 
> I didn't make it to DTD, it was about 3 hours out of the way and Jacob (DB) really wants to see WDW. I didn't think it fair to tease him so.
> 
> I delivered Forest his "clothes". Forest is my brother's dog, he stays with my parents.
> This one just says "Forest", there is a flag one with just his name, too.
> Here is his Army one:



I love the army one!!  Sounds & looks like you had a great time!!

Okay off to try my machine one more time...


----------



## mrsmiller

jeniamt said:


> Help!  I'm a little confused about the Vida pattern (cutting the 4 side pieces).  Does anyone know of an online tutorial for the pattern?  Thanks!



a while back I posted a mini tutorial about putting the vida together,,, is in Teresa's Bookmarks under dresses...vida case

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27456039&postcount=1884

now what are you confused with the side pieces about???


while I do know that not everyone cut pieces using fabric grain , it does help when the garment is finished it gives a better fit and the fabric "falls" better..

fabric grain lines are what make patterns work or not work when they are cut in the fabric... then again, this is what I was taught by my mother, I am just passing her wisdom along  (see mom I listen to you)

then again, I am not an expert...Carla what is your take on fabric Grain,,,just curious


Linnette


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> It is a double layer skirt but she is wearing a petti underneath.
> 
> ETA:  Alicia, I LOVE those pictures of Isabelle!  She looks gorgeous in her whites with the missing teeth!





jham said:


> I don't know of a tutorial, but if it helps any, I usually don't cut my side pieces diagonal to the grain or however they tell you to.



So happy to hear that you don't cut them on the diagonal, it takes up so much fabric!!!  And I think it hangs funny cutting it on the diagonal! 

HEY EMCREATIVE

I have a question for you!  My middle DD is going to a family reunion on her hubby's side.  She need's T shirts for all the great grandgirls and wants me to design them.  I can follow directions, but I am NOT good at making up designs??  

She is looking for a logo to put on the front of the T's that say something like Gigi's Girls Gone Wild.  She wants that in a circle, with their name on it somewhere.  Then on the back, she wants Cousin # and to countdown the cousin's.  There are 9 great grand daughters going to the weekend events!  I am trying to figure out something, but I am NOT a designer!  I can follow directions very well, but I am totally out of my field here!  Is there anything you can do to help???  And if my machine goes to the shop, I may just do iron on T's???


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


> HEY EMCREATIVE[/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> I have a question for you!  My middle DD is going to a family reunion on her hubby's side.  She need's T shirts for all the great grandgirls and wants me to design them.  I can follow directions, but I am NOT good at making up designs??
> 
> She is looking for a logo to put on the front of the T's that say something like Gigi's Girls Gone Wild.  She wants that in a circle, with their name on it somewhere.  Then on the back, she wants Cousin # and to countdown the cousin's.  There are 9 great grand daughters going to the weekend events!  I am trying to figure out something, but I am NOT a designer!  I can follow directions very well, but I am totally out of my field here!  Is there anything you can do to help???  And if my machine goes to the shop, I may just do iron on T's???



Yep, will you do me a totally redundant favor though and PM this to me.  It helps me keep in mind what I'm working on.  

If I'm understanding you each shirt should have:  

1.  A "Gigi's Girls Gone Wild" logo
2. The shirt wearer's name
3.  The shirt wearer's "Cousin #"

Right?


----------



## jeniamt

jham said:


> I don't know of a tutorial, but if it helps any, I usually don't cut my side pieces diagonal to the grain or however they tell you to.





lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> I found this one but there aren't any pictures so I don't know that it will be of much use.  http://www.banberryplace.com/images/fm_st/vida.pdf





mrsmiller said:


> a while back I posted a mini tutorial about putting the vida together,,, is in Teresa's Bookmarks under dresses...vida case
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27456039&postcount=1884
> 
> now what are you confused with the side pieces about???
> 
> 
> while I do know that not everyone cut pieces using fabric grain , it does help when the garment is finished it gives a better fit and the fabric "falls" better..
> 
> fabric grain lines are what make patterns work or not work when they are cut in the fabric... then again, this is what I was taught by my mother, I am just passing her wisdom along  (see mom I listen to you)
> 
> then again, I am not an expert...Carla what is your take on fabric Grain,,,just curious
> 
> 
> Linnette



thanks everyone for your replies.  Its not a grain issue but more that I want to cut the side pattern out of 4 different fabrics.  So do I cut 2 pieces with the pattern facing up on the right side of the fabric and 2 with the pattern piece facing down on the right side of the fabric?

Does that make sense?


----------



## mrsmiller

jeniamt said:


> thanks everyone for your replies.  Its not a grain issue but more that I want to cut the side pattern out of 4 different fabrics.  So do I cut 2 pieces with the pattern facing up on the right side of the fabric and 2 with the pattern piece facing down on the right side of the fabric?
> 
> Does that make sense?



not too sure if I understood but.... once you cut the piece on each fabric that will give you 2 left and right pieces of  one fabric and 2 left and right pieces of the other fabric.. there is no need for you to flip the pattern for the contrast fabric...


Linnette

wait... you want 4 different fabric panels??? let me see....yes in that case I believe ( Hopefully I am not wrong!!!) you take first fabric cut piece, second fabric flip pattern and do the same with the other 2 fabric ...like that you are cutting one piece for the left and another for the right for the front and the same for the bakc... I hope I did not make you more confused...sorry if I do not help!!!


----------



## jessica52877

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.



who wouldn't love that! what a cute outfit!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding shirring and machine tension...
> 
> My sewing machine --singer-- does the shirring without issues without adjusting the tension but some sewing machines -like brother- you might have to adjust tension by decreasing it, --my advise is to take pieces of fabric scrap and sew several rows of shirring at different tension to see what works for your machine, and remember that it takes few rows to see gather and you can steam it to shrink it
> 
> 
> I did use shirring for  a towel and it worked fine but it was a towel I got at a discount store and it was on the thin side I did the shirring rows very close together and it work fine ( again it was not thick) for a beach cover up
> 
> emcreative I know your creativity will be unleash...it will be an addiction ...and I cannot wait to see your creations
> 
> Linnette



That is great! I love how you just quickly added sleeves on!



jeniamt said:


> thanks everyone for your replies.  Its not a grain issue but more that I want to cut the side pattern out of 4 different fabrics.  So do I cut 2 pieces with the pattern facing up on the right side of the fabric and 2 with the pattern piece facing down on the right side of the fabric?
> 
> Does that make sense?



If you want to use 4 different pieces of fabric then yes, you'll need to flip it. 

FWIW to everyone else, I cut the darn sides however it fits best on my fabric.


----------



## jeniamt

mrsmiller said:


> not too sure if I understood but.... once you cut the piece on each fabric that will give you 2 left and right pieces of  one fabric and 2 left and right pieces of the other fabric.. there is no need for you to flip the pattern for the contrast fabric...
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> wait... you want 4 different fabric panels??? let me see....yes in that case I believe ( Hopefully I am not wrong!!!) you take first fabric cut piece, second fabric flip pattern and do the same with the other 2 fabric ...like that you are cutting one piece for the left and another for the right for the front and the same for the bakc... I hope I did not make you more confused...sorry if I do not help!!!



So you are saying, if I use just 2 fabrics... and each fabric is folded then the pattern is cut out... that is what I want.  Think I got it.  I'm going to just use 2 fabrics.


----------



## emcreative

So...do I get a "Here's Your Sign" award if I admit I still haven't figured out which of y'all is "CarlaC"?


----------



## princessmom29

aksunshine- great beach pics!!!

congrats to all of those with new machines on the way!!!!


All of this talk about the vida pattern has inspired me to pull mine out and try it this week. I have a question for those of you who have done both the felizand the vida. I have one of those tall narrow kids. I had to take a half inch off the fold of all 4 peices of the feliz to get it to fit DD, which ended up taking a total of 4 inces out of the width. I figured this out after making one that ended up going to a friend b/c it was just huge.  Do you think I will have to do the same with the vida pattern? Will it work out ok to do that??


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> So...do I get a "Here's Your Sign" award if I admit I still haven't figured out which of y'all is "CarlaC"?



her screen name is  louiesmama I think??? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong here!


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> thanks everyone for your replies.  Its not a grain issue but more that I want to cut the side pattern out of 4 different fabrics.  So do I cut 2 pieces with the pattern facing up on the right side of the fabric and 2 with the pattern piece facing down on the right side of the fabric?
> 
> Does that make sense?



You are right. 

I do the same as Jessica. I cut the sides however it best fits on the fabric. I know tisk tisk!!!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> So...do I get a "Here's Your Sign" award if I admit I still haven't figured out which of y'all is "CarlaC"?



 You're so funny!  Carla C = LouisMama


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> You're so funny!  Carla C = LouisMama



Whew.

I thought for sure that as soon as I admitted that I'd find out her username was something like "IAmCarlaC" and she's posted on every other page...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Whew.
> 
> I thought for sure that as soon as I admitted that I'd find out her username was something like "IAmCarlaC" and she's posted on every other page...


That would definitely had been a here's your sign moment.


----------



## KARAJ

mrsmiller said:


> I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring
> finish top  (16 rows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( for this pict I have to use padding in the display as it is a size 2 and the top is a size 8)
> 
> and that is it!!!
> 
> 
> Now like I said before this is what   works for me ( but it is not the only way)
> 
> you can also just do one side seam ( leaving the other open) shirr and then close the outfit, I myself have not done it like , but there is always more one  than method to achieve the same look.....
> 
> Hope this helps  ,
> 
> Linnette




THANKS this is great!!


----------



## KARAJ

Tinka_Belle said:


> As a budding Pattern maker I would like for you to know that I am working on making some patterns for fluffy people. I am a fluffy person too and I want clothes that look nice.



Well get on it   And please PM me when you have any of them!! I would love to have that little push to make something for myself. I saw you said you have one done could you point me in the right direction in a PM of your shop or where you are putting them out through. I would love to see your kids ones also.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> Well get on it   And please PM me when you have any of them!! I would love to have that little push to make something for myself. I saw you said you have one done could you point me in the right direction in a PM of your shop or where you are putting them out through. I would love to see your kids ones also.


Right now the only one that I have is a cute top for girls. 










It will be up for sale in a day or two. I'll add my etsy id in my signature for when it is ready.

Just because I'm not proud of it at all here are some more pics.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> Yes, I got it shipped!  It's SUPPOSED to be here Wednesday..we'll see, lol!  I live in Nowhere so sometimes it takes longer as the guy drives around in circles until he calls us to find out he's in the wrong town! (Seriously!)


Congratulations on the new machine!!!


Tinka_Belle said:


> As a budding Pattern maker I would like for you to know that I am working on making some patterns for fluffy people. I am a fluffy person too and I want clothes that look nice.



I can't wait to see what you come up with.  May I suggest that they have modest necklines??  I have the hardest time finding 2x shirts that don't reveal my entire chest.  I don't need to show off the girls and I don't need a huge neckline to fit a shirt over my head.

I also like sleeves.  My arms are a bit fluffy too.


----------



## billwendy

Hi - 

Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!





And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> The mickey ears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sewing mouse?
> 
> If it's the sewing one can you send it back to me, I can't find it on my computer!


Cute!!

I love your hotfix designs.  Can you make one with the Grape Soda Cap?  I loved the movie!  I cried at least three times.


*Toadstool* said:


> BTW.. I think I am going to use the mouse idea for the design I am making.
> I still can't figure out how to place the mouse with the word though. If you have any idea please let me know.



Are you digitizing this?  If so will it be available?  It sounds adorable.  I like the idea of the sewing mice.  But I also like the one above.


----------



## emcreative

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love your hotfix designs.  Can you make one with the Grape Soda Cap?  I loved the movie!  I cried at least three times.



Thanks.  I'll see what I can do! OOh that reminds me!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations on the new machine!!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you come up with.  May I suggest that they have modest necklines??  I have the hardest time finding 2x shirts that don't reveal my entire chest.  I don't need to show off the girls and I don't need a huge neckline to fit a shirt over my head.
> 
> I also like sleeves.  My arms are a bit fluffy too.


You sound like me. I hate it when the necklines are almost to the bottom of my bra and then the sleeves are too tight. UGH! That's why I hate buying clothes.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tinka_Belle said:


> Right now the only one that I have is a cute top for girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be up for sale in a day or two. I'll add my etsy id in my signature for when it is ready.
> 
> Just because I'm not proud of it at all here are some more pics.


Cute!  I made my DD a shirt like that from a comercial pattern but it was way too short and I couldn't figure out how to make it longer and not mess up the lines of the shirt.  I like that yours looks longer and more modest.




billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!



What a cute outfit!  Love the colors!  Cute flip flops too.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> You sound like me. I hate it when the necklines are almost to the bottom of my bra and then the sleeves are too tight. UGH! That's why I hate buying clothes.



The best part of being fluffy is I finally have some "sisters."  But they're still little and shy compared to most of the other kids, so they'd like to hide a bit too! I do prefer a V-neck though, just not one that travels to the next block!

Sleeves make me crazy.  I wait anxiously for summer.  Moving to Texas will totally be a fashion choice for us.  hehe.


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!



Wendy you have been VERY busy!!!!

I was going to try the fuzzy flip flops but since I have a Sensory Girl I was pretty sure she'd flip out.  We're doing to try bows and go from there...


----------



## tricia

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Awww Shucks!!! I am there Sept 27-October3rd!! It would have been awesome to meet the Queen of the Disboutique!





littlepeppers said:


> We will bridge the gap b/w your trips.  Stpe 29th-Oct 6th.  How do so many people get their kids out of school at that time of year.  We were hoping that it wouldn't be crowded b/c of school.



April and I are going to be there the same week.  Lots of us headed down this fall.

my school board doesn't mind holiday time.



emcreative said:


> How hard is the patchwork bucket hat? (CarlaC)?



Love the Cusack story.  The bucket hat is not too bad, but not great for a first project cause of the sewing around a circle stuff.  It is much easier to sew a straight line, and I am glad you bought the easy fits first.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.



How can she not like it, it is beautiful.



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding shirring and machine tension...




Very cute.



aksunshine said:


>



Gorgeous.  Looks like a fun day.



billwendy said:


> Crystal - I totally believe in you!!! you can make GREAT patterns!!!
> 
> By the way - I have DH "thinking" about the embroidery machine from HSN!!!!
> 
> Can I ask someone what is the difference you see between the Brother PE700II and the Brother Sewing and Embroidery Machine with USB port (both from HSN) ?????



Cute.  Good job with the shirring.



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!



Love the colours.  My mom made flip flops like that for my neice a couple of years ago.  She then wanted a pair in like every colour.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Wendy you have been VERY busy!!!!
> 
> I was going to try the fuzzy flip flops but since I have a Sensory Girl I was pretty sure she'd flip out.  We're doing to try bows and go from there...



You never know - they actually provide some nice soft firm pressure to the top of the foot - not tickly like we would think  - lol!!! Let her pick out the fun fur and flip flops!! You never know!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> You never know - they actually provide some nice soft firm pressure to the top of the foot - not tickly like we would think  - lol!!! Let her pick out the fun fur and flip flops!! You never know!!!!!



She wouldn't TOUCH it.  She also can't stand most fleece, cotton balls and chalk- the last two still make her cry at almost 13.  Imagine sticking your hand in a jar of broken glass 

I do think the middle girl might go for it.  The next time she gets into a "I don't want to be the SAME!" mood we're gonna go for it.  Flip Flops were 3 for $5 a Joann's today and I had a coupon.  Let's just say...I don't wanna say how many I bought.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> She wouldn't TOUCH it.  She also can't stand most fleece, cotton balls and chalk- the last two still make her cry at almost 13.  Imagine sticking your hand in a jar of broken glass
> 
> I do think the middle girl might go for it.  The next time she gets into a "I don't want to be the SAME!" mood we're gonna go for it.  Flip Flops were 3 for $5 a Joann's today and I had a coupon.  Let's just say...I don't wanna say how many I bought.



Awww - that is tough - what about the ribbon flip flops??


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Awww - that is tough - what about the ribbon flip flops??



I think if it's a grosgrain ribbon wrapped around and a bow on top she'll be okay.  Otherwise I'll try to leave the plastic free and just do a small bow. Any other suggestions would be fantastic!

It's tough because she always has to touch and really FEEL everything, but that is also what kinda makes it fun because we HAVE to work together!


----------



## 3huskymom

I am so excited! I just paid for my "new" embroidery machine! It's being shipped tomorrow which means I should have it by next weekend if I'm lucky! One of the members here who upgraded to a upper end model machine is selling me her old one. I can't wait!


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> thanks everyone for your replies.  Its not a grain issue but more that I want to cut the side pattern out of 4 different fabrics.  So do I cut 2 pieces with the pattern facing up on the right side of the fabric and 2 with the pattern piece facing down on the right side of the fabric?
> 
> Does that make sense?



It looks like you got your answer, but yes, you are right, flip the pattern.  I didn't do that on my first try so I learned it the hard way! Now, (when I use 2 fabric for the sides) I fold the fabric right sides together, and cut out 2 side pieces at a time.



emcreative said:


> So...do I get a "Here's Your Sign" award if I admit I still haven't figured out which of y'all is "CarlaC"?



LouisMama is CarlaC, aka The Scientific Seamstress.  And if you need a Carla fix, here's her blog!! 

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/


----------



## KARAJ

Tinka_Belle said:


> Right now the only one that I have is a cute top for girls.



I will keep an eye on your siggy then.  

AND..... For a little inspiration................. Give me a F..... Give me a L........ Give me a U...... Give me a double FF............ and Give me a Y...... Whats that for..... FLUFFY people clothes YAH YAH


----------



## billwendy

You guys are too funny!! 

I'll try the fluffly clothes too!!

I was having fun making some of those flip flops for our community yard sale next week - how much do you think i could charge for them? How about the doll clothes (shirred dress, night gown, simply sweet dress)....

Also, for those of you purchasing the Brother machine from HSN - can you only use brother loaded bobbins???? or can you load your own (that was a complaint I read about the machine on the HSN site)....

I cant believe it - 3 weeks from now and we will be in MT!!!!! I cant wait to see the campers again!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

Despite having my daughter's dance recital this weekend, I was able to finish the dress for Erin for the mini-give. I hope she likes it. Hayleigh wore hers (different fabrics)when we went shopping yesterday morning and loved twirling in it!


----------



## Jennia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.



This is FANTASTIC, love the shirt so much! 



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding shirring and machine tension...
> 
> My sewing machine --singer-- does the shirring without issues without adjusting the tension but some sewing machines -like brother- you might have to adjust tension by decreasing it, --my advise is to take pieces of fabric scrap and sew several rows of shirring at different tension to see what works for your machine, and remember that it takes few rows to see gather and you can steam it to shrink it
> 
> 
> I did use shirring for  a towel and it worked fine but it was a towel I got at a discount store and it was on the thin side I did the shirring rows very close together and it work fine ( again it was not thick) for a beach cover up
> 
> 
> emcreative I know your creativity will be unleash...it will be an addiction ...and I cannot wait to see your creations
> 
> Linnette



Ooh great job shirring, it looks great (I'm still scared to try). 



billwendy said:


> Woo hoo on the new machine!! you will be whipping things out in no time!! Your old machine has way more features than my good "ol Kennmore!!!
> 
> Linette - thanks so much - that is EXACTLY what I was thinking of!!! Here is a picture of a dress I made last night for a fake american girl doll...I think it turned out okay for a first try!! I hemmed the bottom regular and then roll hemmed the top on my surger....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal - I totally believe in you!!! you can make GREAT patterns!!!
> 
> By the way - I have DH "thinking" about the embroidery machine from HSN!!!!
> 
> Can I ask someone what is the difference you see between the Brother PE700II and the Brother Sewing and Embroidery Machine with USB port (both from HSN) ?????



What a sweet doll dress! 



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!



Very cute.


----------



## teresajoy

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, we saw UP yesterday, how many of you cried?  I cried like three times, my hubby looked over and saw me and started laughing, teasing me "you are crying at a cartoon !!!"  I'm sure I'm not the only one, but console me and make me feel like I am not a lip quivering blubbering crybaby!!



I was crying within the first 5 minutes!!! 

Ok, I'm going to admit something though, and no one hit me, ok?? I didn't love this movie. Actually, I fell asleep in the middle.  There was a woman sitting next to me who laughed at EVERY thing!!! And, I mean EVERYTHING!!! Every single time a balloon popped, she laughed (do you know how many balloons there are in this movie???)  and she laughed loudly and rather annoyingly. I was like, "Hey lady, some people are trying to sleep here, could you knock it off!??"   I really could have done without the bad guy. I don't like bad guys in cartoons.  It can be an adventure WITHOUT a bad guy, especially _*THAT*_ bad guy!! 

I want to see it again though, because there are several movies I didn't like at all the first time and really like now. I HATED Lilo and Stitch when I first saw it! Now, I really like it. 



Reese'smom said:


> Ok guys, I know I'm relativly new to this thread, but I dont know who else can give me advice on this. I spent $150 for customs on Etsy for DD for our Disney trip. The seller had awesome stuff, but some of the feedback complained about long waiting times for the clothes. Well, I ordered in March and our trip isnt until Sept so I though it would be ok. Seller had good communication with me- I was so excited. A couple of weeks ago she removed all her clothes out of her etsy shop. This scared me. I messaged her and she got right back to me, stating that she was just trying to catch up on current orders. Fine. I gave her the benefit of the doubt. She said she would ship DD's customs on 6-21. I logged on Etsy today to see if she had messaged me or if she had her shop back up. She is no longer a registered user on Etsy! I'm freaking out. $150 is a lot of money for me. I cant believe I spent that on some clothes anyways and now I'm afraid I wont even get them. I went ahead and sent a message reporting her to Etsy because I didnt know what else to do. I have no way of messaging the seller. Did I do the right thing? Is there something else I can do? I mean, there is a possibility that I will still get the clothes, but it isnt looking good. Should I file a claim with paypal?


File with Paypal! Like Shannon said, you can always cancel the complaint but if you wait too long, you are out of luck!





LauraP0409 said:


> My horse has an infection in his leg that I am trying to fight, it has been hard, he is pretty stubborn about not doing things he doesn't want to, like taking his meds, so it has been interesting.
> 
> I did get some sewing done though. I have to take it apart and line it, I do have a question and hope you can all help. I really am pretty new to sewing, if you use a regular pattern, do you just go by the sizes or the measurements? I measured my daugther again and she is a 3 chest, a 4 waist, and a 7-8 length, it is pretty hard, I will be making a ball gown for her for BBB and well I am having so much trouble getting the sizing right for regular clothes, can you suggest how to make it easier to make her clothes fit and not have to take them in? Everything I have made her so far, I have to take in alot.  Thanks.



I hope your horse gets better soon! 

I always go by measurements. I usually lengthen the patterns for Lydia. 


littlepeppers said:


> We will bridge the gap b/w your trips.  Stpe 29th-Oct 6th.  How do so many people get their kids out of school at that time of year.  We were hoping that it wouldn't be crowded b/c of school.



Where are you staying? 
We usually take two weeks in May. The girls don't have to make it up at all, but Corey only gets 6 days per trimester that he can miss. So, he has to make up the time for the extra days in detention after school, where they sit and watch TV the entire time. That annoys me to no end. He only missed those two weeks the entire year, he's not a kid who would every stay home unless he was very sick, and even them, I have to force him! So, many kids miss 18 days a year without having to make up anything. That also annoys me, but I know it in advance and Corey says he's ok with it. Anyway, next year, we are taking the week in October and then a week in May, so he won't have to make up anything (unless they change the rules on us) and he will actually be missing more days than this year.  

Corey is a Junior this year, and he is getting straight A's, even with the vacation. He's so smart! 


emcreative said:


> (I'm qualifying this by letting you know I didn't sleep last night...)
> 
> I read that to say:
> 
> "I think he was waiting for you to *spank *him!"
> 
> 
> lol


Too funny! 


lovesdumbo said:


> I won't say that I cried....but I did get a bit teary eyed.  I saw the movie with my family last weekend-me, DH, DD(10), DS(8), DD(6)-we went to the first show of the day so it was "only" $6 each plus $20+ for popcorn...My kids all enjoyed it.  I was worried some of it might be too much for my youngest-she hates conflict in movies-but she did fine and she loves dogs-she really loved the ending.
> 
> When I went with my family there was a woman behind my youngest with 2 kids on either side of her.  I heard her say to one child "oh you can't see?".  So I had my youngest switch seats with me so that I was in front of the Mom instead of the child.  She thanked me and my Emma.  Then....she let her other child stand behind me with her head on the back of my seat for nearly the entire movie.  Between that and me worrying about how my kids would react to the movie I decided to go see it again with some friends from work.  I really LOVED the movie the 2nd time around.  And still got teary eyed even thought I already knew the story.



Did you not love it the first time?? I told Heather the other day that I couldn't POSSIBLY be the only person in the world who didn't love it right off the bat. But, she thinks I probably am! 




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.


That is great!!!! I just love it! 


emcreative said:


> That's FANTABULOUS
> 
> Okay we seriously gotta talk to
> 
> 1.  Pattern makers about making stuff in Fluffy size
> 2.  Fluffy people to get rid of their self consciousness and wear FUN stuff like they have for kids, at least at DISNEY.  Everyone's a kid at Disney, right?



Carla is coming out with a fluffy sized adult pattern very soon! 



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket (will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area:snooty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



That looks so cute with the sleeves!!! I love it! I'll be waiting for your tute!! 



aksunshine said:


> Hey all! I returned this morning from my short trip to FL to visit family and bring my brother home. I was on page 107 when I left, on page 132 now. I see so many cute things! I love Linette's Kimono, I've always wanted to make Isabelle one! Cute kitties Tom! I have some, too, if anyone wants one!!!!
> 
> I didn't make it to DTD, it was about 3 hours out of the way and Jacob (DB) really wants to see WDW. I didn't think it fair to tease him so.
> 
> I delivered Forest his "clothes". Forest is my brother's dog, he stays with my parents.
> And, just for fun, Isabelle at Honeymoon Island:


I love the white outfit on the beach!!! Isabelle is adorable! 


jessica52877 said:


> FWIW to everyone else, I cut the darn sides however it fits best on my fabric.


That's how I cut things out too! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Right now the only one that I have is a cute top for girls.


cute! 



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That looks really good Wendy! 



emcreative said:


> She wouldn't TOUCH it.  She also can't stand most fleece, cotton balls and chalk- the last two still make her cry at almost 13.  Imagine sticking your hand in a jar of broken glass



We had a cotton ball discussion on here way back when!!!! So many of us can't stand to touch them!! Just thinking about it make me all jittery!! And, let's not even talk about wet crocheted afghans!!! ****SHUDDER****


----------



## mirandag819

billwendy said:


> You guys are too funny!!
> 
> I'll try the fluffly clothes too!!
> 
> I was having fun making some of those flip flops for our community yard sale next week - how much do you think i could charge for them? How about the doll clothes (shirred dress, night gown, simply sweet dress)....
> 
> Also, for those of you purchasing the Brother machine from HSN - can you only use brother loaded bobbins???? or can you load your own (that was a complaint I read about the machine on the HSN site)....
> 
> I cant believe it - 3 weeks from now and we will be in MT!!!!! I cant wait to see the campers again!!!



Do you mean only use the Brother thread for the bobbin? I have used other bobbin thread and had no problems. When I have been in the middle of an applique and the bobbin ran out and I didn't feel like threading the bobbin and just switched out the bobbin from my Kenmore sewing machine and dropped it into the Brother embroidery machine to save time.


----------



## lovesdumbo

3huskymom said:


> Despite having my daughter's dance recital this weekend, I was able to finish the dress for Erin for the mini-give. I hope she likes it. Hayleigh wore hers (different fabrics)when we went shopping yesterday morning and loved twirling in it!



ADORABLE!  I'm sure it will be well loved!


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> Despite having my daughter's dance recital this weekend, I was able to finish the dress for Erin for the mini-give. I hope she likes it. Hayleigh wore hers (different fabrics)when we went shopping yesterday morning and loved twirling in it!



Michelle the hem is very lovely. I could even see my preteen wearing that style with some funky fabrics.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok I just need to vent------
WHY IS PHILLIES FABRIC SO STINKIN' HARD TO FIND? I LIVE NEAR PHILLY AND NO ONE HAS ANY!!!!!!!!!! AND EBAY SELLERS HAVE IT FOR $56 a FQ!!!

ok I think I'm done. But should anyone see any Phillies cotton fabric please grab me 2 yrds (if it is like 9 dollars a yard or less)
Thanks everyone for letting me vent.
Carol


----------



## emcreative

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I just need to vent------
> WHY IS PHILLIES FABRIC SO STINKIN' HARD TO FIND? I LIVE NEAR PHILLY AND NO ONE HAS ANY!!!!!!!!!! AND EBAY SELLERS HAVE IT FOR $56 a FQ!!!
> 
> ok I think I'm done. But should anyone see any Phillies cotton fabric please grab me 2 yrds (if it is like 9 dollars a yard or less)
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent.
> Carol



I looked but could only find fleece.   Even sheet sets were expensive.


----------



## teresajoy

3huskymom said:


> Despite having my daughter's dance recital this weekend, I was able to finish the dress for Erin for the mini-give. I hope she likes it. Hayleigh wore hers (different fabrics)when we went shopping yesterday morning and loved twirling in it!



That is lovely!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I just need to vent------
> WHY IS PHILLIES FABRIC SO STINKIN' HARD TO FIND? I LIVE NEAR PHILLY AND NO ONE HAS ANY!!!!!!!!!! AND EBAY SELLERS HAVE IT FOR $56 a FQ!!!
> 
> ok I think I'm done. But should anyone see any Phillies cotton fabric please grab me 2 yrds (if it is like 9 dollars a yard or less)
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent.
> Carol


What does Phillies fabric look like? There were several different sports team fabrics at a Walmart I went to today. If I saw a picture of what you want, I might remember if they had it!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m89/ToyTundra06/CIMG1037.jpg

Here is a link to the Phillies fabric. None of the Walmarts have carried it and Joanns only has fleece.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok I am off to sew or walk on the treadmill.


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m89/ToyTundra06/CIMG1037.jpg
> 
> Here is a link to the Phillies fabric. None of the Walmarts have carried it and Joanns only has fleece.



I haven't seen it, but I will be on the lookout for it for you!


----------



## teresajoy

Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:





I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!! 

Why?????


Because, 



Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.

This is what we picked:






First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!

I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!! 

I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!

I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Reese'smom said:


> Ok guys, I know I'm relativly new to this thread, but I dont know who else can give me advice on this. I spent $150 for customs on Etsy for DD for our Disney trip. The seller had awesome stuff, but some of the feedback complained about long waiting times for the clothes. Well, I ordered in March and our trip isnt until Sept so I though it would be ok. Seller had good communication with me- I was so excited. A couple of weeks ago she removed all her clothes out of her etsy shop. This scared me. I messaged her and she got right back to me, stating that she was just trying to catch up on current orders. Fine. I gave her the benefit of the doubt. She said she would ship DD's customs on 6-21. I logged on Etsy today to see if she had messaged me or if she had her shop back up. She is no longer a registered user on Etsy! I'm freaking out. $150 is a lot of money for me. I cant believe I spent that on some clothes anyways and now I'm afraid I wont even get them. I went ahead and sent a message reporting her to Etsy because I didnt know what else to do. I have no way of messaging the seller. Did I do the right thing? Is there something else I can do? I mean, there is a possibility that I will still get the clothes, but it isnt looking good. Should I file a claim with paypal?


I know everyone has commented, but file with paypal as quickly as possible!! My mom bought an embroidery machine on ebay and the seller did the same thing. She didn't know any better and never got her money back.




mom2prettyprincess said:


> Are you taking orders, yet?
> 
> Someone have mercy on those who long for an embrodiery machine, but just don't have one.


I would totally stitch it out for you if you sent me a shirt. 
I hate stitching on t shirts too, but I'd do it. 




emcreative said:


> Omg I ORDERED A PATTERN!
> 
> 
> Yes, for me that's CHEERWORTHY!


What did you get??? I guess I missed it. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.


That is beautiful! Your applique is gorgeous!


emcreative said:


> That's FANTABULOUS.
> 
> Okay we seriously gotta talk to
> 
> 1.  Pattern makers about making stuff in Fluffy size
> 2.  Fluffy people to get rid of their self consciousness and wear FUN stuff like they have for kids, at least at DISNEY.  Everyone's a kid at Disney, right?


Simplicity and Mccalls and all of them have fluffy sizes.. there is a plus size section. I used to make all of my clothes when I was skinny, but now I am starting to sew again for myself now that I have my serger... it just makes sewing clothes faster. I much prefer sewing smaller things.. it is quicker of course.  There are some patterns that are labelled easy and quick sew. Those would be great for you to start with. I'm trying out this new pants pattern. I'll let you know how it goes.



emcreative said:


> And...brace yourselves...I'm cleaning out my craft cabinet and I actually TOUCHED the old scary sewing machine.  And moved It.  And looked at what model It was. And put It back!  LOL It's a Brother, too!
> 
> http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp01085.html


Hrm.. I think I've had that machine at some point. 



aimeeg said:


> I think my first project with to make "Shave" towels for my DH. Hopefully if he see the word shave he will get the idea.  I have had so much fun looking at designs. I am going to plan a few outfits and then buy a few designs tonight. My machine should be here on Thursday and my Dad is watching my girls on Friday so I can have the whole day to play.


Oh how exciting! A whole day just for playing with the machine?? Wow! That is smart. You'll probably be able to figure the whole thing out in that day. Make sure to get some water solluble stabilizer to go on top to keep the fluffies down on the towels or you might have trouble. Not sure if you knew that or not.  There is this really neat technique that people are using on towels with machine embroidery.. I can't for the life of me think of what it is called. It stitchs in the negative space to where the design is actually just poking out.. that probably makes no sense. I want to make some towels for myself, so I'll show you guys then if you don't know what I am talking about.



princessmom29 said:


> From what i understand the finished movie is going to be a LOT less true to the traditional New Orleans feel that is set out to have. The main character was orginally supposed to be a maid in New Orleans at the turn of the century and the PC police decided that the original story which portrayed things as the actually were, ugly and all, was not acceptable and now it is much more of a fantasy world type thing loosely based on the reality of New Orleans. Much more cut and dried ungly stepmother type thing the a portrayl of the reality of racial predjuice in that era of the South. I highly doubt the accent will be accurate as now nothing else really is. Sorry for the rant but this really ticked me off. It is as if the past will just go away if we pretend it never happened or change it to a fairy tale. It's like they are scared to give it any sort of authenticity for fear someone might be offended, rather than simply telling the story as it should be and pointing out the ugliness for what it was.


Yes, that is kind of disappointing. They will have critics about the movie no matter what, so I agree with that they should have kept with the true storyline. I know alot of people are upset that the prince isn't the same skin color as her. People are always going to find something to criticize. I'm just happy to be able to take my daughter to see a princess movie. I was hoping for crawfish and beignets and accents though.. 



ibesue said:


> Okay, I am so far behind that I will just have to mention all the greatness yesterday and today!  I am in that "can I throw my machine out the window" mode.  I am trying to embroider and all I get are birds nests under the stitching.  I have changed the bobbin and upper threads, taken the bobbin case out and cleaned (there was a lot of lint), changed the needle, and called my baby a few choice words that I cannot say online.
> 
> That will be great!!!  Are you going to try to do it on a Feliz dress??  that would be so cute!  I never thought about using the embroidery machine for the faces!


Oh man.. thread nests are horrible!! Make sure you don't have any tiny piece of thread in your bobbin case. Change your needle too.. you could also have a burr on the needle plate too.. soo many things can cause that. it is such a pain. Did you get it fixed yet??
I was planning on doing Vida, but might do Feliz since there is more room to embroider on it. I'm probably going to wait until after I go to market to start it now. 




Tinka_Belle said:


> Right now the only one that I have is a cute top for girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be up for sale in a day or two. I'll add my etsy id in my signature for when it is ready.
> 
> Just because I'm not proud of it at all here are some more pics.


Cute! I love the pink one. I have a pattern that criss crosses in the back but it shows alot of skin. I like how yours is much more conservative.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Are you digitizing this?  If so will it be available?  It sounds adorable.  I like the idea of the sewing mice.  But I also like the one above.


Yes, I am digitizing it. I'll make it available for download when it is finished. 


emcreative said:


> Sleeves make me crazy.  I wait anxiously for summer.  Moving to Texas will totally be a fashion choice for us.  hehe.


Are you really moving to Texas?



3huskymom said:


> I am so excited! I just paid for my "new" embroidery machine! It's being shipped tomorrow which means I should have it by next weekend if I'm lucky! One of the members here who upgraded to a upper end model machine is selling me her old one. I can't wait!


 How exciting! What kind of machine is it?



teresajoy said:


> We had a cotton ball discussion on here way back when!!!! So many of us can't stand to touch them!! Just thinking about it make me all jittery!! And, let's not even talk about wet crocheted afghans!!! ****SHUDDER****


Haha.. I guess I missed the cotton ball discussion. Why would your afghan be wet???  
You should approve me on facebook. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m89/ToyTundra06/CIMG1037.jpg
> 
> Here is a link to the Phillies fabric. None of the Walmarts have carried it and Joanns only has fleece.


I'll be on the lookout!

I need to go to bed. I have to be up in 5 hours for the smocking guild meeting. Insomnia is no fun!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!


Oh how awesome! That will make some adorable pictures of her and the quilt together. My grandma and I used to quilt together.


----------



## Stephres

The Phillies have their spring training here so I will check out JoAnns for the fabric. I have never seen it in our wal marts. 

Love the new big give outfits. And Linnette's shirring tutorial! Very cool!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> I was crying within the first 5 minutes!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm going to admit something though, and no one hit me, ok?? I didn't love this movie. Actually, I fell asleep in the middle.  There was a woman sitting next to me who laughed at EVERY thing!!! And, I mean EVERYTHING!!! Every single time a balloon popped, she laughed (do you know how many balloons there are in this movie???)  and she laughed loudly and rather annoyingly. I was like, "Hey lady, some people are trying to sleep here, could you knock it off!??"   I really could have done without the bad guy. I don't like bad guys in cartoons.  It can be an adventure WITHOUT a bad guy, especially _*THAT*_ bad guy!!
> 
> I want to see it again though, because there are several movies I didn't like at all the first time and really like now. I HATED Lilo and Stitch when I first saw it! Now, I really like it.


I cried several times too.  I with you though.  I am not sure I love it or not.  It would be nice to see it again.  Ethan sat on my lap the whole time and that was a bit distracting.  I thought that bad guy was really creepy too.


teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!


What a sweet story!  I can't wait to see the dress. 


Stephres said:


> The Phillies have their spring training here so I will check out JoAnns for the fabric. I have never seen it in our wal marts.
> 
> Love the new big give outfits. And Linnette's shirring tutorial! Very cool!



I tried your jam recipe on your blog.  YUMMY!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!




Wendy,
Your top turned out great.  I love it!  I still have not pulled my half finished one out of the closet.   You have made me want to though!  

My grandma came over yesterday to help me clean because I have company coming this week.  She cleaned my entire sewing room for me.   She said "Lace, you have enough fabric here to open a quilt shop!"  She then told me when my friend and her family leave we are going to get busy and sew!  Without buying more fabric!   I will admit I have a lot and I do need to use some up before I buy more.  It is an addiction.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

2cutekidz said:


> LouisMama is CarlaC, aka The Scientific Seamstress.  And if you need a Carla fix, here's her blog!!
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/



Carla,  I never read your blog before and did this morning.  I saw the pics of you in Hamden----you are about a stones through from my parents.  They live in Homeland.  Small World!  I am down there all the time.


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!



That just made me all teary eyed!


TERESA - someone else mentioned it - but we need to talk about Facebook!  that little cat of yours, well it seems that he/she refuses to accept my friend request!    Well, I never!


----------



## Adi12982

ibesue said:


> Okay, I am so far behind that I will just have to mention all the greatness yesterday and today!  I am in that "can I throw my machine out the window" mode.  I am trying to embroider and all I get are birds nests under the stitching.  I have changed the bobbin and upper threads, taken the bobbin case out and cleaned (there was a lot of lint), changed the needle, and called my baby a few choice words that I cannot say online.


When mine does that - I do everything you did PLUS add the machine oil under the bobbin part that you ca lift out of the machine (where I clean all the lint out of) - the manual will show you where to put it.  That does the trick.




teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!



What a great find!!!  And so special that you can now make her 5th grade graduation dress out of it!


----------



## aimeeg

adoptionmomma4 said:


> My grandma came over yesterday to help me clean because I have company coming this week.  She cleaned my entire sewing room for me.   She said "Lace, you have enough fabric here to open a quilt shop!"  She then told me when my friend and her family leave we are going to get busy and sew!  Without buying more fabric!   I will admit I have a lot and I do need to use some up before I buy more.  It is an addiction.



It's okay you are part of the cool chicks club. We all have an addiction! 
*
Brother PE700II Owners*

Do you think when you have time could you all give me some tips/tricks? I would love to hear things that have worked for you and things that did not work. I am going to buy a few kinds of stabilizer today so I will be ready. I am also going to buy a few designs but cannot make up my mind! LOL


----------



## pixeegrl

mrsmiller said:


> I did a little too much sewing yesterday and today I am paying for it   so I am just posting a mini tutorial for shirring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Thanks for the mini tut. I have been wanting to do this!


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> It's okay you are part of the cool chicks club. We all have an addiction!
> *
> Brother PE700II Owners*
> 
> Do you think when you have time could you all give me some tips/tricks? I would love to hear things that have worked for you and things that did not work. I am going to buy a few kinds of stabilizer today so I will be ready. I am also going to buy a few designs but cannot make up my mind! LOL



I don't have the brother machine - but here's a stabilizer tip that took me a while to figure out.  For knit fabrics, use fusible, cut away stabilizer.  It totally makes a difference on how your designs stitch out.  I used to use stick back stabilizer which is good in theory.  However, I could never get my fabric to stay where it needed to in order to stitch well.  I'm now a cut away fan!  I thought that might be helpful before you buy a bunch of stabilizer (that can get expensive).


----------



## Stephres

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I tried your jam recipe on your blog.  YUMMY!



Thanks, that is awesome! I always feel good when I am helpful.

I am laughing at the cat refusing Shannon's friend request.


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Thanks, that is awesome! I always feel good when I am helpful.
> 
> I am laughing at the cat refusing Shannon's friend request.



S/He approved your request, didn't s/he?   I KNEW IT!  I have such rejection issues!


----------



## lori123

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I just need to vent------
> WHY IS PHILLIES FABRIC SO STINKIN' HARD TO FIND? I LIVE NEAR PHILLY AND NO ONE HAS ANY!!!!!!!!!! AND EBAY SELLERS HAVE IT FOR $56 a FQ!!!
> 
> ok I think I'm done. But should anyone see any Phillies cotton fabric please grab me 2 yrds (if it is like 9 dollars a yard or less)
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent.
> Carol



Do you have a joAnn in your area?  I know mine has a whole book of sports teams that you can look at and order fabric....


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!


What a lucky find and that fabric is adorable. I think I would have bought all that they had so I could use it for future things.


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> S/He approved your request, didn't s/he?   I KNEW IT!  I have such rejection issues!



That cat sent me a friend request!  I ignored him.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

HELP!!!! I can not get this applique right! I am trying to put a Phillies "P" on a shirt for the Chinese Auction for the Beef n Beer for the 3day walk. I think I am not making the "p" big enough because when I turn the inside cornerIt is making a hole in the shirt. This would only be part of the outfit. I wanted to make a skirt with the "P" on it in one spot too. If I can't do the skirt "p" that is fine but I really wanted to have the shirt done.
I have one shirt left I will try this on. I don't know what to do If it doesn't work the Auction is June 19th! What am I doing wrong? When I did the last applique ("Emma") everyhting was fine. Is it too small and on a knit tank top?


----------



## Adi12982

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> HELP!!!! I can not get this applique right! I am trying to put a Phillies "P" on a shirt for the Chinese Auction for the Beef n Beer for the 3day walk. I think I am not making the "p" big enough because when I turn the inside cornerIt is making a hole in the shirt. This would only be part of the outfit. I wanted to make a skirt with the "P" on it in one spot too. If I can't do the skirt "p" that is fine but I really wanted to have the shirt done.
> I have one shirt left I will try this on. I don't know what to do If it doesn't work the Auction is June 19th! What am I doing wrong? When I did the last applique ("Emma") everyhting was fine. Is it too small and on a knit tank top?



What type of stabilizer are you using??? I would use something very heavy duty/cutaway on the bottom (or even felt) and then use solvy on the top of a think knit like that.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> HELP!!!! I can not get this applique right! I am trying to put a Phillies "P" on a shirt for the Chinese Auction for the Beef n Beer for the 3day walk. I think I am not making the "p" big enough because when I turn the inside cornerIt is making a hole in the shirt. This would only be part of the outfit. I wanted to make a skirt with the "P" on it in one spot too. If I can't do the skirt "p" that is fine but I really wanted to have the shirt done.
> I have one shirt left I will try this on. I don't know what to do If it doesn't work the Auction is June 19th! What am I doing wrong? When I did the last applique ("Emma") everyhting was fine. Is it too small and on a knit tank top?


You should try using iron on cut away or sticky back cut away.


----------



## MouseTriper

.


----------



## Jennia

teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!




Aww, how sweet! That dress will be very special for her, and I agree with what others said about taking photos of her in the dress with the quilt.


----------



## jham

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> HELP!!!! I can not get this applique right! I am trying to put a Phillies "P" on a shirt for the Chinese Auction for the Beef n Beer for the 3day walk. I think I am not making the "p" big enough because when I turn the inside cornerIt is making a hole in the shirt. This would only be part of the outfit. I wanted to make a skirt with the "P" on it in one spot too. If I can't do the skirt "p" that is fine but I really wanted to have the shirt done.
> I have one shirt left I will try this on. I don't know what to do If it doesn't work the Auction is June 19th! What am I doing wrong? When I did the last applique ("Emma") everyhting was fine. Is it too small and on a knit tank top?


 
Tank tops are really tricky.  They get holes easily.  Try not to let the needle keep going in the same exact spot as you go around the corner and use a ball point needle in addition to the previous recommendations about stabilizer.


----------



## emcreative

This type of sash?






Here's some stuff from the web that might help?:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4576787_sew-a-sash.html

http://www.howtodothings.com/family-relationships/how-to-make-a-homecoming-sash

Here's a very simple badge hotfix for the request yesterday.  The size of stones will depend on how big you want the image.


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> This type of sash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some stuff from the web that might help?:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4576787_sew-a-sash.html
> 
> http://www.howtodothings.com/family-relationships/how-to-make-a-homecoming-sash


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I was working on the bowling shirt for the big give last nite and messed up the collar.  I made the exact same mistake on my first shirt and yet I did it again as for another mistake I did first shirt and again on this one.  It has been a while since I made the shirt.

Problem.  The collar is in but not perfect.  My boss saw it and thought I was insane to rip it out.  I said it is not perfect.  She said it looks fine.

Do I take out the collar or just keep going and finish the shirt?  It has to ship tomorrow.  I am at work and can't post pictures.  Sorry.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. I guess I missed the cotton ball discussion. Why would your afghan be wet???
> You should approve me on facebook.
> 
> n!



 When I wash them!!!!  I hate picking it up from the washer and putting it into the dryer! I try to make one of the kids to it!!!  I don't like crying over wet afghans!!! 

Oh, I'm sorry!!! Goodness, I've missed a bunch of friend requests I see!! Sorry about that!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh how awesome! That will make some adorable pictures of her and the quilt together. My grandma and I used to quilt together.


Oh, that is a good idea with the picture!! Grandma and I have never eally done much of anything together. So, that was a really special day to me. I miss Florida Grandma. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I cried several times too.  I with you though.  I am not sure I love it or not.  It would be nice to see it again.  Ethan sat on my lap the whole time and that was a bit distracting.  I thought that bad guy was really creepy too.
> 
> What a sweet story!  I can't wait to see the dress.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one!!!! 



revrob said:


> That just made me all teary eyed!
> 
> 
> TERESA - someone else mentioned it - but we need to talk about Facebook!  that little cat of yours, well it seems that he/she refuses to accept my friend request!    Well, I never!



Aww, thank you! 
I think after Steph totally snubbed him, his feelings have gotten very hurt.  I'll have a talk with him about how even though some people are crazy and aren't  cat people, they can still be good people. And, there are people out there that WANT to be his friend! 



Adi12982 said:


> What a great find!!!  And so special that you can now make her 5th grade graduation dress out of it!


Now, I just need to get busy!!! 


revrob said:


> S/He approved your request, didn't s/he?   I KNEW IT!  I have such rejection issues!



Hmm, that could be the problem. He is a he. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> What a lucky find and that fabric is adorable. I think I would have bought all that they had so I could use it for future things.


Don't tell me that!!! I had to control myself not to buy it all! 





Stephres said:


> That cat sent me a friend request!  I ignored him.


 you are so mean. 



Jennia said:


> Aww, how sweet! That dress will be very special for her, and I agree with what others said about taking photos of her in the dress with the quilt.



She was really excited when I showed it to her. Almost as excited as Lydia was when I found it!


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I was working on the bowling shirt for the big give last nite and messed up the collar.  I made the exact same mistake on my first shirt and yet I did it again as for another mistake I did first shirt and again on this one.  It has been a while since I made the shirt.
> 
> Problem.  The collar is in but not perfect.  My boss saw it and thought I was insane to rip it out.  I said it is not perfect.  She said it looks fine.
> 
> Do I take out the collar or just keep going and finish the shirt?  It has to ship tomorrow.  I am at work and can't post pictures.  Sorry.



I bet it looks fine!!! Don't rip it out!


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> When I wash them!!!!  I hate picking it up from the washer and putting it into the dryer! I try to make one of the kids to it!!!  I don't like crying over wet afghans!!!
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry!!! Goodness, I've missed a bunch of friend requests I see!! Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!
> I think after Steph totally snubbed him, his feelings have gotten very hurt.  I'll have a talk with him about how even though some people are crazy and aren't  cat people, they can still be good people. And, there are people out there that WANT to be his friend!
> 
> Hmm, that could be the problem. He is a he.



I'm so glad we got this cleared up!


----------



## emcreative

This is OT but I know many of you have little girls...thought I'd share this site with y'all.  There's a TON of little girls styles!

http://hair4myprincess.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> When I wash them!!!!  I hate picking it up from the washer and putting it into the dryer! I try to make one of the kids to it!!!  I don't like crying over wet afghans!!!


I am gritting my teeth and cringing right now. Please NEVER mention cotton balls, q-tips or wet afghans again.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> I bet it looks fine!!! Don't rip it out!



Thanks, everyone here would know it was wrong but I don't think the family will know.  I just wish I had not made the same stupid mistake.  

I have the sleeves to make and put on then the buttonholes and buttons and it will be ready.  I also made an iron on with Goofy on it.

Ok, now if my bosses would let me go home so I can finish.


----------



## jeniamt

So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.

















and the back:


----------



## emcreative

Oooh I'm lovin' Jasmine!   It looks adorable!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:



I LOVE it!!!!!!  I think I might have to buy this pattern... if I can convince my hubby that it is essential   I have been on the site and there are soooo many I want to buy - but dh keeps saying I have so many now that I won't ever make all of them in my entire lifetime.  There for awhile I was buying ten patterns every time Joanns or Hancocks had the sale of 10 for $10.  Hello - my name is Shannon - and I am a pattern junkie


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I found this blog and she has over 1000 tutorials on it. I thought I would post the link:

http://somethingsewspecial.blogspot.com/2008/12/ton-of-tutorials.html


Here is one I thought would be great for summer: It is called the tote-able towel 

http://annamariahorner.blogspot.com/2007/06/totable-towel.html


----------



## kimmylaj

emcreative said:


> This is OT but I know many of you have little girls...thought I'd share this site with y'all.  There's a TON of little girls styles!
> 
> http://hair4myprincess.blogspot.com/



this is an amazing one thanks for sharing, now if only i could get her to sit still. lol


----------



## jeniamt

I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!






Princess on the run!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.



I love, love your Jasmine Vida!!!  Great job on the first Vida.


----------



## jeniamt

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found this blog and she has over 1000 tutorials on it. I thought I would post the link:
> 
> http://somethingsewspecial.blogspot.com/2008/12/ton-of-tutorials.html
> 
> 
> Here is one I thought would be great for summer: It is called the tote-able towel
> 
> http://annamariahorner.blogspot.com/2007/06/totable-towel.html



ooh, awesome link!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay once again you guys have inspired me.   I went to JoAnn's today and got a ruffler foot.   Yeah!!!!!!!!  Until I got home and keep breaking needles playing with it.  I thought some one said that CarlaC had a tutorial on how to use one.  I have been on her site and in our bookmarks and can't find it.  Would someone PLEEEEEEASE post a link so I can start doing ruffles the easy way. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jeniamt

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay once again you guys have inspired me.   I went to JoAnn's today and got a ruffler foot.   Yeah!!!!!!!!  Until I got home and keep breaking needles playing with it.  I thought some one said that CarlaC had a tutorial on how to use one.  I have been on her site and in our bookmarks and can't find it.  Would someone PLEEEEEEASE post a link so I can start doing ruffles the easy way. Thanks everyone.




http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Free-The-Ruffler-Unruffled.htm

Good luck!


----------



## LauraP0409

jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!



I love this dress. Very pretty.


----------



## revrob

jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!



You did a GREAT job on this Vida!  It's fabulous!


----------



## jham

jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!


 
Gorgeous!  I love it!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I have a question for all you appliquers! Have you ever used metallic thread for applique. I would like to appliques a navy blue star onto a red and white striped dress for my daughter for 4th of July and would like to use silver metallic thread. 

Any suggestions? Good or bad!


----------



## karebear1

Definetly off topic , but.................

Does anyone notice anything new in my siggie????  Please say you do, please say you do...........


----------



## Reese'smom

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay once again you guys have inspired me.   I went to JoAnn's today and got a ruffler foot.   Yeah!!!!!!!!  Until I got home and keep breaking needles playing with it.  I thought some one said that CarlaC had a tutorial on how to use one.  I have been on her site and in our bookmarks and can't find it.  Would someone PLEEEEEEASE post a link so I can start doing ruffles the easy way. Thanks everyone.



I did the same thing when I got mine about a week ago. I read the tutorial and it helped, but I haven't been brave enough to try it again. Let us know any more tricks or tips you discover.


----------



## disneymomof1

karebear1 said:


> Definetly off topic , but.................
> 
> Does anyone notice anything new in my siggie????  Please say you do, please say you do...........




You have a new trip planned in 158 days and AKV DVC, is that new for you?  Am I the first one to answer correctly and if so what do I win????????


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Not only am I a fluffy Mommy but I dress like DORK for WDW  








Yes, I have on a hot pink blingy Mickey Tank with a lime green skort. Not to mention I HAD to make bows to match on top of my Minnie ears! 



Here is my Minnie Pedi I gave myself the night before





Here is a OLD example!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> Do you mean only use the Brother thread for the bobbin? I have used other bobbin thread and had no problems. When I have been in the middle of an applique and the bobbin ran out and I didn't feel like threading the bobbin and just switched out the bobbin from my Kenmore sewing machine and dropped it into the Brother embroidery machine to save time.



My machine will only use either the Brother or the Janome thread. I've tried other brands and the bobbin usually ends up on top. No matter how I adjust it. So I've given up trying other makes. I know people with the machine and they can use other threads and even sewing weight. 



jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:



This is absolutely gorgeous!! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have a question for all you appliquers! Have you ever used metallic thread for applique. I would like to appliques a navy blue star onto a red and white striped dress for my daughter for 4th of July and would like to use silver metallic thread.
> 
> Any suggestions? Good or bad!


I have, and not had any trouble. But I noticed that there are needles made for metallic thread. I keep thinking I'd like to try that.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!



 I love this Jasmine!


----------



## mirandag819

SallyfromDE said:


> My machine will only use either the Brother or the Janome thread. I've tried other brands and the bobbin usually ends up on top. No matter how I adjust it. So I've given up trying other makes. I know people with the machine and they can use other threads and even sewing weight.



I have had that happen, and since you said no matter how you adjustment you have probably tried it already, but have you dropped the tension into the negative settings in both places? That worked for me when I had bobbin on top and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not only am I a fluffy Mommy but I dress like DORK for WDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have on a hot pink blingy Mickey Tank with a lime green skort. Not to mention I HAD to make bows to match on top of my Minnie ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Minnie Pedi I gave myself the night before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a OLD example!



SIS, OMG IS THAT YOU????

You may be my long lost "HAVE SOME FUN ALREADY!" twin!

That's me at Disney.  Though I'll probably also have floppy ribbon flip flops.  And way more kids. And my FIL with his skull and crossbones real pirate pegleg.  If I had more hair I'd make myself a big ole Nellie Olsen bow, too!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> SIS, OMG IS THAT YOU????
> 
> You may be my long lost "HAVE SOME FUN ALREADY!" twin!
> 
> That's me at Disney.  Though I'll probably also have floppy ribbon flip flops.  And way more kids. And my FIL with his skull and crossbones real pirate pegleg.  If I had more hair I'd make myself a big ole Nellie Olsen bow, too!



I would have wrapped my Flops Like these but I bought em the night before we went to the MK


----------



## MouseTriper

jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:


 This turned out adorable!!!  You did a great job on it.



jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!


Aww more cute pictures of your DD in her new Vida!!!  Again, just amazing!


karebear1 said:


> Definetly off topic , but.................
> 
> Does anyone notice anything new in my siggie????  Please say you do, please say you do...........


 Oh I know, I know...I see a pair of Mickey ears on a giraffe's booty and a pair on a seahorse??!!!!!  What do I win???  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not only am I a fluffy Mommy but I dress like DORK for WDW  Here is a OLD example!


 Too cute!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

So I saw on another board where someone had posted nylon chiffon on sale.


This website has nylon chiffon for $1.54/yard  And they have lots of colors for those of you that are brave enough to try pettiskirts! I don't know if that is cheap. But here is the link


http://www.afc-express.com/nylon-chiffon.html


----------



## mirandag819

That Jasmine Vida is soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!


That is so wonderful!  How exciting!



emcreative said:


> Here's a very simple badge hotfix for the request yesterday.  The size of stones will depend on how big you want the image.


Love that!  Have you cut out the easy fit pants yet?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks, everyone here would know it was wrong but I don't think the family will know.  I just wish I had not made the same stupid mistake.
> 
> I have the sleeves to make and put on then the buttonholes and buttons and it will be ready.  I also made an iron on with Goofy on it.
> 
> Ok, now if my bosses would let me go home so I can finish.


I say leave it too!  I bet we wouldn't notice either.  Do you have the pattern printed out?  Could you write yourself a note?  




jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:


WOW!  Love that!!!!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not only am I a fluffy Mommy but I dress like DORK for WDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have on a hot pink blingy Mickey Tank with a lime green skort. Not to mention I HAD to make bows to match on top of my Minnie ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Minnie Pedi I gave myself the night before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a OLD example!


How cute!  Love the Pooh overalls!


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:




That is really very pretty.  I love the fabric choices.


----------



## CastleCreations

Now I have something new to stress over...I booked another 7 night cruise...EEEEEKKKKK! Let the planning begin!


----------



## disneymomof1

CastleCreations said:


> Now I have something new to stress over...I booked another 7 night cruise...EEEEEKKKKK! Let the planning begin!



Can't wait to see the outfits you come up with, it's been a long time since we saw an original castle creation.  When is your cruise?  Hopefully your man will be on board!! Would love to see some new Brent pics !!


----------



## emcreative

CastleCreations said:


> Now I have something new to stress over...I booked another 7 night cruise...EEEEEKKKKK! Let the planning begin!


  YAY!  When are you going?  What cruiseline and where to?


And I'm hoping to cut out at least one pair of easyfits tonight...We're having some severe weather right now and Phineas is under the weather, so we'll see if that actually happens!


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks for everyone's nice comments.  It really is such a fun dress to make.  I'm also addicted to making the appliques.  I had started an Ariel applique for a halter top stripwork dress so I need to finish that before making another Vida.  




CastleCreations said:


> Now I have something new to stress over...I booked another 7 night cruise...EEEEEKKKKK! Let the planning begin!



When do you go?  I'm supposed to be working on cruise wear but I'm still not terribly inspired.  We have the Cindy gown for formal night and she'll wear the Jasmine on another night.  Beyond that...  I did buy a bunch of nautical fabric to make matching outfits w/ Captain Mickeys for the girls but I haven't been able to bring myself to starting them.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

jeniamt said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Free-The-Ruffler-Unruffled.htm
> 
> Good luck!



THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!  Now I am off to read all 30 pages and see if things will go better.


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> When I wash them!!!!  I hate picking it up from the washer and putting it into the dryer! I try to make one of the kids to it!!!  I don't like crying over wet afghans!!!


I never thought about them being washed.. lol
I can honestly say I don't own an afghan. 



jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!


Beautiful dress! It is just perfect! I love all the gold details. It makes it look so true to Jasmine!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have a question for all you appliquers! Have you ever used metallic thread for applique. I would like to appliques a navy blue star onto a red and white striped dress for my daughter for 4th of July and would like to use silver metallic thread.
> 
> Any suggestions? Good or bad!


I have appliqued on the embroidered machine with metallic thread. Basically it was a pain in the booty. Get some of that sewers aid stuff. It comes in a little bottle like fray check. The thread shreds easily. The more expensive stuff like Madeira or the higher end name brands will work better than coats and clark for sure though. I've done some with Floriani and it was much better than the cheapo stuff. It broke a few times, but with Coats and Clark it was breaking every few stitches.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> So I saw on another board where someone had posted nylon chiffon on sale.
> 
> 
> This website has nylon chiffon for $1.54/yard  And they have lots of colors for those of you that are brave enough to try pettiskirts! I don't know if that is cheap. But here is the link
> 
> 
> http://www.afc-express.com/nylon-chiffon.html


That was me that posted that. http://www.marthastewart.com/article/pettiskirts ?autonomy_kw=pettiskirt&rsc=header_4
This says you only need 3 yards, so yes.. it is very cheap. They sell the coordinating satin in the colors they offer. I have one of the pink colors, and it is really pretty. I plan on trying to make it soon. Kari Me Away just came out with a new pattern, and I plan on getting it if I have trouble with the tutorials.


----------



## missjudit

jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> Love the dress & what a beautiful child!


----------



## emcreative

**BEGINNER QUESTION**

For my first pair of easy fits (for boys) should I try to tackle the contrasting cuffs, or just make the straight pants???

Oh and catching up on an earlier question, Yes, we are hoping to eventually move to the DFW area of Texas.  Hubby's company is there, his whole family is there, and the weather would be MUCH better for our youngest daughter's severe asthma (it only seems to happen with cold weather).


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> **BEGINNER QUESTION**
> 
> For my first pair of easy fits (for boys) should I try to tackle the contrasting cuffs, or just make the straight pants???
> 
> Oh and catching up on an earlier question, Yes, we are hoping to eventually move to the DFW area of Texas.  Hubby's company is there, his whole family is there, and the weather would be MUCH better for our youngest daughter's severe asthma (it only seems to happen with cold weather).



I say start simple to build your confidence and then tackle the cuffs


----------



## karebear1

disneymomof1 said:


> You have a new trip planned in 158 days and AKV DVC, is that new for you?  Am I the first one to answer correctly and if so what do I win????????



You are RIGHT!!!!  AND... you were the first one to answer too!    We bought an add on at AKV's this morning!! I'm so excited..... and get this....... they've already put the points in our account! I'm gonna have to use those points up fast though......  they're burning a hole in my pocket for sure!  

And..... for being so smart and fast to answer...... you win a mini Disney album, made especially for you, by ....... ME!  You'll need to pm me your address so I can send it out to you!  



MouseTriper said:


> Oh I know, I know...I see a pair of Mickey ears on a giraffe's booty and a pair on a seahorse??!!!!!  What do I win???



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  The  DVC logos in my siggie were new ones...... So you  win a mini album too! I'll try to get them finished before I leave at the end of the week.  PM me your address, and I'll send it when it's done!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> **BEGINNER QUESTION**
> 
> For my first pair of easy fits (for boys) should I try to tackle the contrasting cuffs, or just make the straight pants???
> 
> Oh and catching up on an earlier question, Yes, we are hoping to eventually move to the DFW area of Texas.  Hubby's company is there, his whole family is there, and the weather would be MUCH better for our youngest daughter's severe asthma (it only seems to happen with cold weather).



The cuff would just be one extra seam.  It's really very simple.  I say go with either version!

You're moving to DFW?  COOL!  I live just a few hours away, and I'm in the metroplex fairly often - we'd have to get together!



OK, WHAT WOULD YOU DO?  If you remember, we had planned to go to WDW for AbbyGrace's birthday.  My parents were going to go as well.  We decided to cancel.  My parents decided to keep their reservation.  So, dad calls today and asks if AbbyGrace can go with them (Ethan will be at camp, so he can't go).  We've said she can go - they're all going to have a blast.  I know that my mom is not near as obsessive about dressing AbbyGrace in customs at WDW.  However, I'm not sure that I can just let her go without some cute stuff that I've made her.  My dilemna - I don't want to send stuff that I'd be concerned if they go messed up.  Should I just applique some tank tops and some (Carla C) flouncy skorts?  I think I know that I'm gonna use this design for something for her to wear for her birthday:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26190022

Should I go ahead and make a princess in july dress for her?  What would you all do?


----------



## sahm1000

Beautiful Jasmine Vida dress!  Loved it!

Queen Karen!  You lucky girl!  Enjoy your new DVC!  I haven't stayed at the AKL but I have to tell you that I love the Beach Club, so far that is my favorite resort.  I think I want to be you when I grow up!





emcreative said:


> **BEGINNER QUESTION**
> 
> For my first pair of easy fits (for boys) should I try to tackle the contrasting cuffs, or just make the straight pants???
> 
> Oh and catching up on an earlier question, Yes, we are hoping to eventually move to the DFW area of Texas.  Hubby's company is there, his whole family is there, and the weather would be MUCH better for our youngest daughter's severe asthma (it only seems to happen with cold weather).



Ooh!  You'll be by me!  We need to have a Texas Dismeet!  I would love to meet you and everyone else in the Dallas area.  I know I'll be nervous about meeting someone but I really want to.  If anyone is in the Dallas area and wants to meet up let me know!


----------



## jham

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not only am I a fluffy Mommy but I dress like DORK for WDW


 
and that is why we love you Elizabeth!

Karen, I'm too jealous to even speak to you!  

Shannon, I love that Mickey cupcake embroidery design!  That will be perfect for her birthday!  I wish it had been around when I needed a Disney birthday shirt!  Lily the lover of all things cupcake really loves it too.


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> The cuff would just be one extra seam.  It's really very simple.  I say go with either version!
> 
> You're moving to DFW?  COOL!  I live just a few hours away, and I'm in the metroplex fairly often - we'd have to get together!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, WHAT WOULD YOU DO?  If you remember, we had planned to go to WDW for AbbyGrace's birthday.  My parents were going to go as well.  We decided to cancel.  My parents decided to keep their reservation.  So, dad calls today and asks if AbbyGrace can go with them (Ethan will be at camp, so he can't go).  We've said she can go - they're all going to have a blast.  I know that my mom is not near as obsessive about dressing AbbyGrace in customs at WDW.  However, I'm not sure that I can just let her go without some cute stuff that I've made her.  My dilemna - I don't want to send stuff that I'd be concerned if they go messed up.  Should I just applique some tank tops and some (Carla C) flouncy skorts?  I think I know that I'm gonna use this design for something for her to wear for her birthday:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26190022
> 
> Should I go ahead and make a princess in july dress for her?  What would you all do?




How does AbbyGrace feel?  I think I would probably just mostly make stuff you don't care HOW it comes back, and only make a special dress if there's a particular special occasion at Cinderella's Table or something (and still remind myself it could come back covered in chocolate sauce!)


----------



## emcreative

sahm1000 said:


> Ooh!  You'll be by me!  We need to have a Texas Dismeet!  I would love to meet you and everyone else in the Dallas area.  I know I'll be nervous about meeting someone but I really want to.  If anyone is in the Dallas area and wants to meet up let me know!




My inlaws are in The Colony.  We've been looking online everywhere from The Colony north to Little Elm!


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am gritting my teeth and cringing right now. Please NEVER mention cotton balls, q-tips or wet afghans again.



 Sorry! 


jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!


That is really stunning!!! I love the gold around the bottom!!! So gorgeous!!! Your daughter is such a little cutie!!! You know I like the tree pictures!!! 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not only am I a fluffy Mommy but I dress like DORK for WDW




Hey! I know you!!! 
Were you wearing the bows when I saw you? I seriously don't remember the bows! I just thought you looked cute and were having fun! I wish you had shown me your cute pedicure though!



revrob said:


> OK, WHAT WOULD YOU DO?  If you remember, we had planned to go to WDW for AbbyGrace's birthday.  My parents were going to go as well.  We decided to cancel.  My parents decided to keep their reservation.  So, dad calls today and asks if AbbyGrace can go with them (Ethan will be at camp, so he can't go).  We've said she can go - they're all going to have a blast.  I know that my mom is not near as obsessive about dressing AbbyGrace in customs at WDW.  However, I'm not sure that I can just let her go without some cute stuff that I've made her.  My dilemna - I don't want to send stuff that I'd be concerned if they go messed up.  Should I just applique some tank tops and some (Carla C) flouncy skorts?  I think I know that I'm gonna use this design for something for her to wear for her birthday:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26190022
> 
> Should I go ahead and make a princess in july dress for her?  What would you all do?



I think you have the rigth idea with the simpler things. Maybe one special outfit if you can stand the thought that either it won't be put on or will come back dirty.

I LOOOVE the cupcake designs!! Are they too cute or what!!


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Ooh!  You'll be by me!  We need to have a Texas Dismeet!  I would love to meet you and everyone else in the Dallas area.  I know I'll be nervous about meeting someone but I really want to.  If anyone is in the Dallas area and wants to meet up let me know!



do you guys realize that the Martha Pullen Market is going to be in Arlington June 18-20?  Kira (toadstool) and I are going - all you DFW gals should try to make it!  We could mee tup and have a dismeet AND learn new sewing techniques at the same time!



emcreative said:


> How does AbbyGrace feel?  I think I would probably just mostly make stuff you don't care HOW it comes back, and only make a special dress if there's a particular special occasion at Cinderella's Table or something (and still remind myself it could come back covered in chocolate sauce!)



If I ask AbbyGrace, she wants one of everything!    I showed her the cupcake design, and she said YES!  I want that for my birthday!  And I want the lollipop, and the mickey bar and the ice cream one too!    She would be happy wearing customs, but would be equally as happy wearing whatever I send for her to wear.  I just love the treatment that she receives when she is wearing a special outfit.  And I want for her trip to be special - even if I'm not there to witness it.  I guess I should get sewing, huh?


----------



## emcreative

WHOOHOO!  I cut out some fabric!  Yes, yes, I know, you're all amazed by my talent...

...I MAY have even cut it out correctly!  We'll see!

On a serious note though I'm almost wishing I hadn't started with the 6 mos first.  It's SMALL!  and it seems wrong when I look at the length from waist to crotch and from crotch to bottom hem.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> OK, WHAT WOULD YOU DO?  If you remember, we had planned to go to WDW for AbbyGrace's birthday.  My parents were going to go as well.  We decided to cancel.  My parents decided to keep their reservation.  So, dad calls today and asks if AbbyGrace can go with them (Ethan will be at camp, so he can't go).  We've said she can go - they're all going to have a blast.  I know that my mom is not near as obsessive about dressing AbbyGrace in customs at WDW.  However, I'm not sure that I can just let her go without some cute stuff that I've made her.  My dilemna - I don't want to send stuff that I'd be concerned if they go messed up.  Should I just applique some tank tops and some (Carla C) flouncy skorts?  I think I know that I'm gonna use this design for something for her to wear for her birthday:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26190022
> 
> Should I go ahead and make a princess in july dress for her?  What would you all do?


How fun that she will still get to go. I let my DD go with my parents to DW without me for her 3rd birthday. My mom loves custom clothing, so I wasn't worried with her around. She wore everything we made her. I love that cupcake design. I think it would be perfect. You could put ruffles on the shirt and angel sleeves. 



emcreative said:


> Oh and catching up on an earlier question, Yes, we are hoping to eventually move to the DFW area of Texas.  Hubby's company is there, his whole family is there, and the weather would be MUCH better for our youngest daughter's severe asthma (it only seems to happen with cold weather).


Oh how fun! My hubby is from Tyler, TX which is I think about an hour and a half from Dallas. We go visit the in laws there. We will have to visit when you move!! I want to take Hannah to that big mall one day.. oh and that thing with the horses and the show and the food.. erm.. I can never remember what it is called. 


sahm1000 said:


> Ooh!  You'll be by me!  We need to have a Texas Dismeet!  I would love to meet you and everyone else in the Dallas area.  I know I'll be nervous about meeting someone but I really want to.  If anyone is in the Dallas area and wants to meet up let me know!


I saw Shannon just posted about Market, but that would be so awesome if you could come! Let us know if you think you can make it. 

I just finished making a design to put on a shirt for us to wear to MP Market. It is Perla mouse stitching out Disboutiquers with needle and thread. it is so cute! Thanks to Marrah(hope I spelled your name right) for making the image for me. I am stitching it out for Hannah as a test design on a t shirt for her. I am putting her name being stitched out instead of Disboutiquers.. we could do that on our shirts too. What do you think??
I'll post pictures when I finish Hannah's shirt.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> How fun that she will still get to go. I let my DD go with my parents to DW without me for her 3rd birthday. My mom loves custom clothing, so I wasn't worried with her around. She wore everything we made her. I love that cupcake design. I think it would be perfect. You could put ruffles on the shirt and angel sleeves.
> 
> 
> I just finished making a design to put on a shirt for us to wear to MP Market. It is Perla mouse stitching out Disboutiquers with needle and thread. it is so cute! Thanks to Marrah(hope I spelled your name right) for making the image for me. I am stitching it out for Hannah as a test design on a t shirt for her. I am putting her name being stitched out instead of Disboutiquers.. we could do that on our shirts too. What do you think??
> I'll post pictures when I finish Hannah's shirt.



I like the idea of the angel sleeves!  I may have to do that!

OOH!  I can't wait to see the design!  I know it's gonna be so cute!  I can't wait to stitch it!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Yep I had my bows in when we met.  I didnt bring my glue gun so I ended up bobby pinning them in


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

emcreative said:


> WHOOHOO!  I cut out some fabric!  Yes, yes, I know, you're all amazed by my talent...
> 
> ...I MAY have even cut it out correctly!  We'll see!
> 
> On a serious note though I'm almost wishing I hadn't started with the 6 mos first.  It's SMALL!  and it seems wrong when I look at the length from waist to crotch and from crotch to bottom hem.



 I know what you mean when I made this outfit for my DN I kinda freaked because it looked so small.


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> Should I go ahead and make a princess in july dress for her?  What would you all do?



I would let AbbyGrace decide: the trip's for her anyway. Get to sewing!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I know what you mean when I made this outfit for my DN I kinda freaked because it looked so small.



Cute! As are your family pictures at disney. I love a good dork!

The jasmine dress is absolutely beautiful!

Today I think we are making felt animals. Jacob is at soccer camp this week so Megan and I are doing crafty things together.


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> I would let AbbyGrace decide: the trip's for her anyway. Get to sewing!



I think this is what I'm gonna do.  I'm gonna set out several options of possible outfits that I wouldn't mind if they get messed up and let her pick what I make.  I think I'll go with fairly simple, cool outfits (trip is in July).  Then she can help me put them together.


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> You are RIGHT!!!!  AND... you were the first one to answer too!    We bought an add on at AKV's this morning!! I'm so excited..... and get this....... they've already put the points in our account! I'm gonna have to use those points up fast though......  they're burning a hole in my pocket for sure!
> 
> And..... for being so smart and fast to answer...... you win a mini Disney album, made especially for you, by ....... ME!  You'll need to pm me your address so I can send it out to you!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!  The  DVC logos in my siggie were new ones...... So you  win a mini album too! I'll try to get them finished before I leave at the end of the week.  PM me your address, and I'll send it when it's done!


Hey Karen Welcome home!!!!  We are now neighbors!  We own there too!  I can not wait to stay there!  George has always LOVE d that hotel so the fact we own there is so exciting. We have a 1 bedroom savannah view! for our trip in November.  When are you going????  


Ok must try to catch up!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I hate to drive by...but what a crazy week it is...you know how it is before you leave....plus we are leaving a day earlier than we had planned!  And yes...I am still sewing.  I wish I didn't sew so slow. 

Good news...I am finally feeling better!  Just my stomach has had all of these meds it can take for a while!  My FIL and his wife only stayed for the weekend...worked out well with so much going on around here.  

I know you all have posted some wonderful stuff...I tried to skim...but I HAVE to go sew.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and nothing happens that day we all know!

I will try to check in before we go...TRY...we will see...if not...talk to you all when we get back!!!


----------



## minnie2

jeniamt said:


> I know I'm a freak, but I couldn't take the poor photo quality so I charged my good camera.... way more Evelyn than you ever needed to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess on the run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Stunning!



teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!


That is so cool!  Very pretty fabric.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Right now the only one that I have is a cute top for girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be up for sale in a day or two. I'll add my etsy id in my signature for when it is ready.
> 
> Just because I'm not proud of it at all here are some more pics.


cute!



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Here is the Pinafore top and some easyfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then have any of you tried making the fuzzy flip flops? The pattern was in the yarn section at michaels and walmart - it was so easy, you just use a crochet hook and some fun fur!!


Love the little outfit!  I have that flower material and I am not sure what to make with it.  Love the flip flips.


aksunshine said:


> Hey all! I returned this morning from my short trip to FL to visit family and bring my brother home. I was on page 107 when I left, on page 132 now. I see so many cute things! I love Linette's Kimono, I've always wanted to make Isabelle one! Cute kitties Tom! I have some, too, if anyone wants one!!!!
> 
> I didn't make it to DTD, it was about 3 hours out of the way and Jacob (DB) really wants to see WDW. I didn't think it fair to tease him so.
> 
> 
> http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z138/RoseThorne7/100_0282.jpg[/IMG]


so beautiful!  I love that white outfit!!!!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.


Oh that is darling!  I love Minnie!


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> WHOOHOO!  I cut out some fabric!  Yes, yes, I know, you're all amazed by my talent...
> 
> ...I MAY have even cut it out correctly!  We'll see!
> 
> On a serious note though I'm almost wishing I hadn't started with the 6 mos first.  It's SMALL!  and it seems wrong when I look at the length from waist to crotch and from crotch to bottom hem.



I know what you mean.  And if you make shorts it is even worse.  Just keep at it.  They will start to look right once you get them together.  I have made this pattern at least 6 times (in larger sizes) and still doubt myself when cutting out the smaller sizes.  They have all come together properly in the end though.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Queen Karen,

That is wonderful that you did an add on.  I saw the pictures and the new villas look soooo nice and now you can tell us first hand.  Have a wonderful trip.   

Minne2, we are staying at BCV for the first time this trip.  I can't believe we got BCV during F&W at a 7 month.  We are going for the pool.


----------



## KARAJ

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found this blog and she has over 1000 tutorials on it. I thought I would post the link:
> 
> http://somethingsewspecial.blogspot.com/2008/12/ton-of-tutorials.html
> 
> 
> Here is one I thought would be great for summer: It is called the tote-able towel
> 
> http://annamariahorner.blogspot.com/2007/06/totable-towel.html



Thank You for posting this it was a really neat link. i love finding (or being led to) new neat sites.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey ya'll!  Its me again!  I have some exciting news to share....

We are going back!  Sept 20 -27!  We will be there for Sara Beth's birthday!

Dh and I finally decided we couldn't stay away and skip a year!  So, free dining, homeschool days, and Sara Beth's birthday all in one week!  

And to top it off, Dh and I agreed that me working full time was not working for our family.  So, as of June 25 I will be home again!  What a great eventful weekend I had!  I hope to be able to share and talk more again now that I will be home!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey ya'll!  Its me again!  I have some exciting news to share....
> 
> We are going back!  Sept 20 -27!  We will be there for Sara Beth's birthday!
> 
> Dh and I finally decided we couldn't stay away and skip a year!  So, free dining, homeschool days, and Sara Beth's birthday all in one week!
> 
> And to top it off, Dh and I agreed that me working full time was not working for our family.  So, as of June 25 I will be home again!  What a great eventful weekend I had!  I hope to be able to share and talk more again now that I will be home!


Yeah!  A trip to Disney is always great.


----------



## stephie1012

i havent posted here before but i was just browins the pics.wow what awesome work! Can anyone tell me what that fabric with the flags on it is? it was on the 1st few pages, someone appliqued a mickey head with it? Our trip is in Sept and figured i better get to work now making some stuff or i will never have time lol


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Omg I ORDERED A PATTERN!
> 
> 
> Yes, for me that's CHEERWORTHY!



Yeah!!! I want to see it when you're done!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finished the big give minnie mouse outfit for Alexis.  I hope she likes it.


I love this!!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this top today , I am having issues with the camera and photobucket(will try to post a little tut about the sleeves soon)  but just wanted to show you how easy is to add the sleeves to the shirring top--key is that you have to measure
> (sorry for the mess in my little sewing area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding shirring and machine tension...
> 
> My sewing machine --singer-- does the shirring without issues without adjusting the tension but some sewing machines -like brother- you might have to adjust tension by decreasing it, --my advise is to take pieces of fabric scrap and sew several rows of shirring at different tension to see what works for your machine, and remember that it takes few rows to see gather and you can steam it to shrink it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Love the top!  And the Tut!  Can you share how to add the sleeves?


aksunshine said:


> Hey all! I returned this morning from my short trip to FL to visit family and bring my brother home. I was on page 107 when I left, on page 132 now. I see so many cute things! I love Linette's Kimono, I've always wanted to make Isabelle one! Cute kitties Tom! I have some, too, if anyone wants one!!!!
> 
> 
> I delivered Forest his "clothes". Forest is my brother's dog, he stays with my parents.
> This one just says "Forest", there is a flag one with just his name, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT!!!
> And, just for fun, Isabelle at Honeymoon Island:


Love all of Forest's stuff, and the pics of Isabelle are gorgeous!


emcreative said:


> The best part of being fluffy is I finally have some "sisters."  But they're still little and shy compared to most of the other kids, so they'd like to hide a bit too! I do prefer a V-neck though, just not one that travels to the next block!
> 
> Sleeves make me crazy.  I wait anxiously for summer.  Moving to Texas will totally be a fashion choice for us.  hehe.


We so have to do a meet!  I'm in Austin, but that's "only" 3 hours away!  The TX grils are all officially invited to my house for a "slumber" sewing party as soon as you're available!



emcreative said:


> I think if it's a grosgrain ribbon wrapped around and a bow on top she'll be okay.  Otherwise I'll try to leave the plastic free and just do a small bow. Any other suggestions would be fantastic!
> 
> It's tough because she always has to touch and really FEEL everything, but that is also what kinda makes it fun because we HAVE to work together!


My DD is super sensory too, but she likes the grossgrain tied around the flip flops; she also loved, loved, the princess corset top on ycmt; not a first pattern, but you'll be able to do it in no time!  She likes that it laces up and gives firm pressure around her chest.


teresajoy said:


> Lydia and I were in Walmart today, when I spotted this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo sooo esited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why?????
> 
> 
> Because,
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven years ago, my Grandma took me to Walmart (in Florida) when I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda to pick out fabric for the quilt she was going to make her.
> 
> This is what we picked:
> 
> 
> First, we fell in love with that fabric on the left side of the fan, and then picked the other fabrics to match!
> 
> I would have taken a better picture of the quilt, but that bump in the picture there is Arminda, and I didn't want to wake her up!!
> 
> I haven't seen this fabric in any of our Walmarts in a long time, so I was thrilled to find this!!
> 
> I plan on making Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of it!!!



Oh,, how sweet!



jeniamt said:


> So I finished my first Vida!  So much fun to make.  Thanks for everyone's help!!  The pictures aren't great, I used my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:


Love this dress; absolutely perfect!


sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful Jasmine Vida dress!  Loved it!
> 
> Queen Karen!
> 
> Ooh!  You'll be by me!  We need to have a Texas Dismeet!  I would love to meet you and everyone else in the Dallas area.  I know I'll be nervous about meeting someone but I really want to.  If anyone is in the Dallas area and wants to meet up let me know!


Any good fabric shops in Waco?  That's half way!  I'm in for a meet any time!


mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey ya'll!  Its me again!  I have some exciting news to share....
> 
> We are going back!  Sept 20 -27!  We will be there for Sara Beth's birthday!
> Dh and I finally decided we couldn't stay away and skip a year!  So, free dining, homeschool days, and Sara Beth's birthday all in one week!
> 
> And to top it off, Dh and I agreed that me working full time was not working for our family.  So, as of June 25 I will be home again!  What a great eventful weekend I had!  I hope to be able to share and talk more again now that I will be home!



Yeah!  What great news!!!


----------



## karebear1

MinnieVanMom said:


> Queen Karen,
> 
> That is wonderful that you did an add on.  I saw the pictures and the new villas look soooo nice and now you can tell us first hand.  Have a wonderful trip.
> 
> Minne2, we are staying at BCV for the first time this trip.  I can't believe we got BCV during F&W at a 7 month.  We are going for the pool.




Thanks!

You're staying at BCV's????  I'll be there in november with DH.... and, since I now have more points to play with now,  might try to slip a trip in there at the beginning of October to see a couple of Disboutiquers that are gonna be there too!  When are you going?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karebear1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You're staying at BCV's????  I'll be there in november with DH.... and, since I now have more points to play with now,  might try to slip a trip in there at the beginning of October to see a couple of Disboutiquers that are gonna be there too!  When are you going?



Queen Karen,

We arrive Sept. 22 but are staying first at CSR for free dining then going onto BCV from the Sunday through Friday for F&W and also just to relax at that time.

When are you going?  I am terrible at figuring out when you are going.

April


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi first let me say you all do loveley outfits.Wish i could sew .Well heres my story .I paid half deposit for a custom outfit over a month ago.The woman making it didnt contact me for over two weeks i called her sunday as i need it next week she says it will be ready to ship today Heres the thing  she told me she needed $50 more on top of balance  i told her that was not fair to quote one price  expect me to pay more.She said she would eat the cost of extra supplies she brought .I got invoice balance from ebay this morning  had extra on it plus large shipping cost she put a discount of 15%  but it worked out same price. I paid it i am so upset i probably would of paid more if she had asked me upfront but i feel ripped now She was going to make 2 more gowns but i wont use her again .I havent seen the dress yet so maybe i wont like it any way.Sorry going on but im mad my friend used to sew for me i paid her well but not sewing to busy these days Any one had this experience i had to pay as i gave large amount upfront. thanks ladies.


----------



## mirandag819

Tanzanite said:


> Hi first let me say you all do loveley outfits.Wish i could sew .Well heres my story .I paid half deposit for a custom outfit over a month ago.The woman making it didnt contact me for over two weeks i called her sunday as i need it next week she says it will be ready to ship today Heres the thing  she told me she needed $50 more on top of balance  i told her that was not fair to quote one price  expect me to pay more.She said she would eat the cost of extra supplies she brought .I got invoice balance from ebay this morning  had extra on it plus large shipping cost she put a discount of 15%  but it worked out same price. I paid it i am so upset i probably would of paid more if she had asked me upfront but i feel ripped now She was going to make 2 more gowns but i wont use her again .I havent seen the dress yet so maybe i wont like it any way.Sorry going on but im mad my friend used to sew for me i paid her well but not sewing to busy these days Any one had this experience i had to pay as i gave large amount upfront. thanks ladies.




I am confused? Why would you pay more for an outfit then the winning bid? You bought it on ebay right, that is what it sounds like? Also why would the full amount have not been paid when the auction was won? I have never heard of partial payment on an auction before? I would not pay her anything more then the agreed upon price, she can't just raise the price, if she wasn't happy with that price she should have set a reserve price or a higher min bid.


----------



## revrob

Tanzanite said:


> Hi first let me say you all do loveley outfits.Wish i could sew .Well heres my story .I paid half deposit for a custom outfit over a month ago.The woman making it didnt contact me for over two weeks i called her sunday as i need it next week she says it will be ready to ship today Heres the thing  she told me she needed $50 more on top of balance  i told her that was not fair to quote one price  expect me to pay more.She said she would eat the cost of extra supplies she brought .I got invoice balance from ebay this morning  had extra on it plus large shipping cost she put a discount of 15%  but it worked out same price. I paid it i am so upset i probably would of paid more if she had asked me upfront but i feel ripped now She was going to make 2 more gowns but i wont use her again .I havent seen the dress yet so maybe i wont like it any way.Sorry going on but im mad my friend used to sew for me i paid her well but not sewing to busy these days Any one had this experience i had to pay as i gave large amount upfront. thanks ladies.



You obviously didn't work through etsy or ebay?  Or even paypal for that matter?  If you had paid through paypal, you could file a complaint and get your money back.  If you had purchased through ebay or etsy to begin with, you would have had to pay for the entire amount up front.  I'm sorry this has happened to you, but this is definitely a risk of working out something outside of any site that offers some type of assurance for the buyer and/or seller.  I hope this works out for you.


----------



## revrob

Nevermind.  I'm obviously very confused.  Something certainly doesn't sound right!


----------



## Adi12982

Tanzanite said:


> Hi first let me say you all do loveley outfits.Wish i could sew .Well heres my story .I paid half deposit for a custom outfit over a month ago.The woman making it didnt contact me for over two weeks i called her sunday as i need it next week she says it will be ready to ship today Heres the thing  she told me she needed $50 more on top of balance  i told her that was not fair to quote one price  expect me to pay more.She said she would eat the cost of extra supplies she brought .I got invoice balance from ebay this morning  had extra on it plus large shipping cost she put a discount of 15%  but it worked out same price. I paid it i am so upset i probably would of paid more if she had asked me upfront but i feel ripped now She was going to make 2 more gowns but i wont use her again .I havent seen the dress yet so maybe i wont like it any way.Sorry going on but im mad my friend used to sew for me i paid her well but not sewing to busy these days Any one had this experience i had to pay as i gave large amount upfront. thanks ladies.



I'm so sorry you got burned!! I hope you find someone more reputable in the future!


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi i found a costume store  & paid her through paypal she has a website store its not ebay private store .She designs costumes & i wanted something special for a trip to Paris disneyland but i guess i should have been more careful .


----------



## emcreative

Tanzanite said:


> Hi i found a costume store  & paid her through paypal she has a website store its not ebay private store .She designs costumes & i wanted something special for a trip to Paris disneyland but i guess i should have been more careful .



((hugs)) I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## mirandag819

Tanzanite said:


> Hi i found a costume store  & paid her through paypal she has a website store its not ebay private store .She designs costumes & i wanted something special for a trip to Paris disneyland but i guess i should have been more careful .




Why did she send you an ebay invoice then? That is what confused me was you said she sent you an additional ebay invoice, and I don't think that is possible. 

I think you should still be able to file a paypal complaint if the details of your arrangement were stated on the payment.


----------



## revrob

Tanzanite said:


> Hi i found a costume store  & paid her through paypal she has a website store its not ebay private store .She designs costumes & i wanted something special for a trip to Paris disneyland but i guess i should have been more careful .



I agree - you should file with paypal.  Hope you're able to figure something out.


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


> You are RIGHT!!!!  AND... you were the first one to answer too!    We bought an add on at AKV's this morning!! I'm so excited..... and get this....... they've already put the points in our account! I'm gonna have to use those points up fast though......  they're burning a hole in my pocket for sure!
> 
> And..... for being so smart and fast to answer...... you win a mini Disney album, made especially for you, by ....... ME!  You'll need to pm me your address so I can send it out to you!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!  The  DVC logos in my siggie were new ones...... So you  win a mini album too! I'll try to get them finished before I leave at the end of the week.  PM me your address, and I'll send it when it's done!


  
Oh my gosh, Oh my gosh!! Oh my gosh!!!!!  I won, I won, I can't believe I actually won something.  Oh me oh my...this has just MADE my day!!!  I can not believe it.  THANK YOU QUEEN KAREN!!!!!!!  Alicia had called me and mentioned something about me winning something and I was like what are you talking about.  I couldn't understand what she was saying....I thought it was her funny accent again...I had to spell it out and ask if she was saying the word, "w-o-n".  Hahahahahaha (no offense Alicia)!!  I guess I was just in a state of shock!!!  I NEVER win anything.....!!!  Oh I am just so excited...can ya tell?? LOL   Sending you a PM right now!! Again THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Beth! 

Really, everyone, my accent isn't THAT bad! Beth just couldn't understand due to lack of SLEEP! LOL!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> I have had that happen, and since you said no matter how you adjustment you have probably tried it already, but have you dropped the tension into the negative settings in both places? That worked for me when I had bobbin on top and couldn't get it to work.



Yeah, I tried that. It was better, but it still showed on top. I don't have trouble using the brother or Janome thread tho'. 



Tanzanite said:


> Hi i found a costume store  & paid her through paypal she has a website store its not ebay private store .She designs costumes & i wanted something special for a trip to Paris disneyland but i guess i should have been more careful .



I would think you could place a complaint with Paypal.


----------



## emcreative

My sewing machine left Chicago (about a 3.5 hour drive away) just after midnight last night.  I really do think it will make it here tomorrow!!!

Oh, and do any of you happen to be hair stylists/beauticians/etc?  I have a question for ya if you can PM me.


----------



## Tanzanite

revrob said:


> I agree - you should file with paypal.  Hope you're able to figure something out.



Hi thank you i paid the extra because i want a dress for my daughter to wear no time to order another i leave Monday i checked my emails the dress is on its way dissapointed as  i was hoping to have found a nice dress maker but not to be i guess. Can i still let them know she did that.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi guys. Well Im home. I actually got home on Saturday morning. My step dad is home and doing ok. His surgery had no compications so that i a good thing. I am home for right now. I might be going back down in a week or so. My mom is super stressed. I had to come home because Georgia starts summer school, I wanted to be home for that. She starts on Thursday. Its not something she is looking forward to, so I didn't want to leave that issue with my brother and sister in law. 

My brother and sister in law actually remembered to put out Georgia's last day of school dress.  They sent me pictures on my cell phone. She looked so cute and HAPPY! hehehe  Who wouldn't be with the last day of school and all.

But...  I came home to room mate issues....no rent turned in. ugh... if its not one thing its another. 

But now I am going to sidetrack myself by looking at all the wonderful creations that have been made in the past few weeks I have been gone.


----------



## jessica52877

Tanzanite said:


> Hi first let me say you all do loveley outfits.Wish i could sew .Well heres my story .I paid half deposit for a custom outfit over a month ago.The woman making it didnt contact me for over two weeks i called her sunday as i need it next week she says it will be ready to ship today Heres the thing  she told me she needed $50 more on top of balance  i told her that was not fair to quote one price  expect me to pay more.She said she would eat the cost of extra supplies she brought .I got invoice balance from ebay this morning  had extra on it plus large shipping cost she put a discount of 15%  but it worked out same price. I paid it i am so upset i probably would of paid more if she had asked me upfront but i feel ripped now She was going to make 2 more gowns but i wont use her again .I havent seen the dress yet so maybe i wont like it any way.Sorry going on but im mad my friend used to sew for me i paid her well but not sewing to busy these days Any one had this experience i had to pay as i gave large amount upfront. thanks ladies.



I am sorry! This sounds like bad business on the part of the maker. I can't imagine charging more after the fact. I am not all for ebay because I don't feel it protects the seller at all in most cases, although usually the buyer is covered. I have never had issues like this with a customer though and can't imagine asking for more money ever but especially before seeing a picture atleast.



aksunshine said:


> Thanks Beth!
> 
> Really, everyone, my accent isn't THAT bad! Beth just couldn't understand due to lack of SLEEP! LOL!



I was really trying to figure out what kind of accent you had living in the midwest! Must have been lack of sleep!


----------



## revrob

Tanzanite said:


> Hi thank you i paid the extra because i want a dress for my daughter to wear no time to order another i leave Monday i checked my emails the dress is on its way dissapointed as  i was hoping to have found a nice dress maker but not to be i guess. Can i still let them know she did that.



I'm not sure if you can still file with paypal or not?  Since you didn't buy on ebay, one thing you CAN do is let us know what site you purchased from so that no one else gets taken by this same scam.


----------



## lovesdumbo

CastleCreations said:


> Now I have something new to stress over...I booked another 7 night cruise...EEEEEKKKKK! Let the planning begin!


How exciting!



emcreative said:


> **BEGINNER QUESTION**
> 
> For my first pair of easy fits (for boys) should I try to tackle the contrasting cuffs, or just make the straight pants???


Cuffs aren't bad.  Don't worry the small sizes do look wrong but they come together nicely and start to look real.  



karebear1 said:


> We bought an add on at AKV's this morning!!


Congratulations!




mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey ya'll!  Its me again!  I have some exciting news to share....
> 
> We are going back!  Sept 20 -27!  We will be there for Sara Beth's birthday!
> 
> Dh and I finally decided we couldn't stay away and skip a year!  So, free dining, homeschool days, and Sara Beth's birthday all in one week!
> 
> And to top it off, Dh and I agreed that me working full time was not working for our family.  So, as of June 25 I will be home again!  What a great eventful weekend I had!  I hope to be able to share and talk more again now that I will be home!


What exciting news!!!!



PrincessKell said:


> Hi guys. Well Im home. I actually got home on Saturday morning. My step dad is home and doing ok. His surgery had no compications so that i a good thing. I am home for right now. I might be going back down in a week or so. My mom is super stressed. I had to come home because Georgia starts summer school, I wanted to be home for that. She starts on Thursday. Its not something she is looking forward to, so I didn't want to leave that issue with my brother and sister in law.
> 
> My brother and sister in law actually remembered to put out Georgia's last day of school dress.  They sent me pictures on my cell phone. She looked so cute and HAPPY! hehehe  Who wouldn't be with the last day of school and all.
> 
> But...  I came home to room mate issues....no rent turned in. ugh... if its not one thing its another.
> 
> But now I am going to sidetrack myself by looking at all the wonderful creations that have been made in the past few weeks I have been gone.


Welcome home.  Sorry about the room mate issues.  That must be beyond frustrating!


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> Cuffs aren't bad.  Don't worry the small sizes do look wrong but they come together nicely and start to look real.



Yeah I cut the cuffs out just in case.  I think the reason they look "wrong" to me is the waist is SO much longer than the leg, y'know?


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Beth!
> 
> Really, everyone, my accent isn't THAT bad! Beth just couldn't understand due to lack of SLEEP! LOL!





jessica52877 said:


> I was really trying to figure out what kind of accent you had living in the midwest! Must have been lack of sleep!



 Seriously...LOL......Alicia you know you REALLY do have an accent of some sort.  I swear it. hahahaha...I think everyone should give you a call and see for themselves!!!  LOL.....!!!!!! Huggies!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????



Here, it would probably be scrambled, since that's really all anyone eats.  But I would probably be a smartdonkey and put a raw egg-uncracked, shell and all-in a bowl and say "Here's a regular egg!  Happy eating!"


----------



## PrincessKell

ok I just load the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> ok I just load the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are




Aww!  She looks so happy.  And it makes me smile every time I see her.

Y'know I'm gonna want another little girl if y'all don't stop it!  Especially that pic posted last night, I forgot to comment, of the baby in purple!


----------



## *Toadstool*

What colors are the dress and apron that Perla and the other mouse are wearing in Cinderella??
All the pictures I find they are wearing different colors.
I'm confused now.. Marrah, did you do the image in the correct colors?


----------



## Tanzanite

revrob said:


> I'm not sure if you can still file with paypal or not?  Since you didn't buy on ebay, one thing you CAN do is let us know what site you purchased from so that no one else gets taken by this same scam.



Hi am i allowed to name  the store? I will wait until i get the dress let you know what its like & post name if im allowed.Its sad as i had a really good  friend who used to sew for me& i paid her quite well but she went back to full time work.


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????





emcreative said:


> Here, it would probably be scrambled, since that's really all anyone eats.  But I would probably be a smartdonkey and put a raw egg-uncracked, shell and all-in a bowl and say "Here's a regular egg!  Happy eating!"



"Here's a regular egg!"    That's funny!
In our house, they would be scrambled.




Tanzanite said:


> Hi am i allowed to name  the store? I will wait until i get the dress let you know what its like & post name if im allowed.Its sad as i had a really good  friend who used to sew for me& i paid her quite well but she went back to full time work.



Yes, you can name the store, as long as it's not an ebay link.  
If you are looking for a new person to sew for you, you might want to take a look at things that you like, and watch people' signatures at the bottom of their posts.  Several people here sell  on etsy or ebay.  Even if items aren't currently listed in their stores, it is a possibility that they would be willing to work with you, especially if they have their IDs listed.


----------



## danicaw

Drive by post: We saw UP today! 
I loved it.... actually I think the kids and Hubby liked it to 
I finally get the Grape Soda icon... I knew I was missing something 

It was my DD first time to a real theater and we were the only ones in the whole place!
Which was nice... if the kids talked a bit it was ok.
I want to go to only empty mid-week matinees from now on 
And of course the kids got to see the preview for the Princess and the Frog.... oh boy! 

Ok... more on topic - I am working on some Easy fit shorts for DD and then I think I need to work on her Birthday outfit. Love all the new stuff.


----------



## mirandag819

danicaw said:


> Drive by post: We saw UP today!
> I loved it.... actually I think the kids and Hubby liked it to
> I finally get the Grape Soda icon... I knew I was missing something
> 
> It was my DD first time to a real theater and we were the only ones in the whole place!
> Which was nice... if the kids talked a bit it was ok.
> I want to go to only empty mid-week matinees from now on
> And of course the kids got to see the preview for the Princess and the Frog.... oh boy!
> 
> Ok... more on topic - I am working on some Easy fit shorts for DD and then I think I need to work on her Birthday outfit. Love all the new stuff.



Did you see the non 3D? We didn't see a princess and the frog preview, that stinks. I guess it is because it isn't 3D and all the previews we saw were for other 3D movies....we did see a preview of Toy Story 3D though.


----------



## danicaw

mirandag819 said:


> Did you see the non 3D? We didn't see a princess and the frog preview, that stinks. I guess it is because it isn't 3D and all the previews we saw were for other 3D movies....we did see a preview of Toy Story 3D though.



Must be... we did the regular version... my DS is a sensory boy and those glasses thingys are soo hard for him, even the easy ones at WDW he can't handle. 
It was the longer preview too... Oh I can't wait. 
You will just have to go see the UP again, this time the regular version


----------



## emcreative

Is anyone a nurse?!??!?!?!


----------



## Jenjulia

billwendy said:


> Also, for those of you purchasing the Brother machine from HSN - can you only use brother loaded bobbins???? or can you load your own (that was a complaint I read about the machine on the HSN site)....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in, since I'm mostly a lurker but I have a Brother 4000D. The embroidery bobbin holder is calibrated to Brother bobbin thread. At first I thought that was weird because I've never had a machine that needed a specific bobbin thread, but it grew on me. It's only when I embroider though. I put in a different bobbin holder when I sew.
> 
> I think you can buy pre-wound bobbins or just buy a spool or two of Brother bobbin thread.


----------



## aksunshine

emcreative said:


> Is anyone a nurse?!??!?!?!



Is everything OK?


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> What colors are the dress and apron that Perla and the other mouse are wearing in Cinderella??
> All the pictures I find they are wearing different colors.
> I'm confused now.. Marrah, did you do the image in the correct colors?



Suzy is actually the mouse in blue.  Perla wears purple and Mary wears Pink.  The tall male mouse is in Orange and red  (can't remember his name...Jacques?)  and the chubby male mouse is in green.

Marah


----------



## emcreative

aksunshine said:


> Is everything OK?



No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.


----------



## LauraP0409

I am not a nurse, but have had to piggyback my girls on motrin and tylenol more then once, and our dr told us every 3 hours, that way they get 6 hours between the motrin, and still enough time between the tylenol as well. I hope it goes down fast for you, I know that is hard.


----------



## aksunshine

emcreative said:


> Here, it would probably be scrambled, since that's really all anyone eats.  But I would probably be a smartdonkey and put a raw egg-uncracked, shell and all-in a bowl and say "Here's a regular egg!  Happy eating!"





revrob said:


> "Here's a regular egg!"    That's funny!
> In our house, they would be scrambled.



Ok, FINE BETH! You win! LOL! Just so everyone knows, I meant a fried egg!
Although, the smartdonkey has a great sense of humor!


emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.



I was always told every 2 hours, however, at that high I think I might be making a visit to the ER. There has to be infection somewhere in his body to get a fever like that. I hope Ferb feels better soon!


----------



## aksunshine

LauraP0409 said:


> I am not a nurse, but have had to piggyback my girls on motrin and tylenol more then once, and our dr told us every 3 hours, that way they get 6 hours between the motrin, and still enough time between the tylenol as well. I hope it goes down fast for you, I know that is hard.



I've always been told 2, but this sounds safer. Good luck!


----------



## emcreative

I guess I'm just worried because it was only 2 hours since his last acetaminophen dose and it was already over 104.  There are NO other symptoms.  I would rush him to the ER if he had something else going on, or if it weren't the third kid with this weird virus (though he's the only one with a fever this high).

/sigh

The bath helped, he's at 101.5 now (he's sitting with dad with just a diaper and a fan on him too).  And imagine that...no one from the answering service has called us!

Sorry I know this is way off topic, I just know there are usually people hanging out here and many are parents.


----------



## CastleCreations

emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.



Just keep an eye on him. I wouldn't let it get too much higher. Undress him down to his undies and keep ice packs under his arms and in his groin area if he will tolerate it. Wrap the ice packs in washclothes or thin towels. Also keep a damp rag on his chest and forehead and put him under a ceiling fan if possible. Keep him hydrated and offer sips of gatorage, juice or water if he'll take it. It also won't hurt to give him a little more than the recommended dose of Tylenol. That's what they do in the Emergency Department. See if you can get him through the night, and if in the morning, he is still high, I would take him to his pediatrician. Good luck...and I hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> Suzy is actually the mouse in blue.  Perla wears purple and Mary wears Pink.  The tall male mouse is in Orange and red  (can't remember his name...Jacques?)  and the chubby male mouse is in green.
> 
> Marah



THe taller mouse is Jaq and the chubby one is Gus (Gus Gus)

Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.


----------



## danicaw

emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.



I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> Sorry I know this is way off topic, I just know there are usually people hanging out here and many are parents.



No problem. THat's frustrating when they don't call back. That happened to us one time when Hayleigh was under a year old and it was a SUnday and she had a high fever and we had to call the answering service 5 times and it was 5 hours until the Dr. on call called us back, and then he treated me like an idiot. I was so . I made sure to tell her normal dr. the next time how unhappy we were about that experience! 

I hope he feels better soon....it's awful when they're sick and you can't help them


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Suzy is actually the mouse in blue.  Perla wears purple and Mary wears Pink.  The tall male mouse is in Orange and red  (can't remember his name...Jacques?)  and the chubby male mouse is in green.
> 
> Marah



Thanks. I'm going to try to look for pictures. I couldn't find any by searching for Perla Mouse, and I couldn't remember their names.
I want the pink mouse now of course. 




emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.


 I have no good advice. I'd switch doctors though if possible. My doctor just started that no taking calls after hours stuff, and I am looking for another. She doesn't even have answering service anymore. Some doctors will have a nurse on call to answer questions. I need to find me one of those, and sounds like you do too. We have a great nurse line with our insurance that answers questions free of charge though. Sometimes the hospitals have a nurse line too. I know MommytoJulietand Jocelyn is a nurse, but I am sure because of that she doesn't post that much. She must work her booty off.



emcreative said:


> I guess I'm just worried because it was only 2 hours since his last acetaminophen dose and it was already over 104.  There are NO other symptoms.  I would rush him to the ER if he had something else going on, or if it weren't the third kid with this weird virus (though he's the only one with a fever this high).
> 
> /sigh
> 
> The bath helped, he's at 101.5 now (he's sitting with dad with just a diaper and a fan on him too).  And imagine that...no one from the answering service has called us!
> 
> Sorry I know this is way off topic, I just know there are usually people hanging out here and many are parents.


 Going down is a good sign. You are doing everything right. This is so frustrating. I have been there. If it goes back up I would bring him into Urgent Care or ER.. if he is a little one you never know what could be going on. Prayers being said for Ferb!


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> THe taller mouse is Jaq and the chubby one is Gus (Gus Gus)
> 
> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.


That is beautiful! I want some!! I love the clouds and the flowers.. so pretty! Dang my wal mart for not having fabric!! How rude!


----------



## karamat

sahm1000 said:


> Ooh!  You'll be by me!  We need to have a Texas Dismeet!  I would love to meet you and everyone else in the Dallas area.  I know I'll be nervous about meeting someone but I really want to.  If anyone is in the Dallas area and wants to meet up let me know!



I'm down in Houston, but would be interested in a Texas meet.  I've been wanting to check out that big fabric store in Dallas I've heard about!

Wish I could join you ladies going to Martha Pullen - sounds like lots of fun!  Hope we get to see lots of pictures.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.



OOH I hope he feels better...poor baby


----------



## 3huskymom

*Toadstool* said:


> That is beautiful! I want some!! I love the clouds and the flowers.. so pretty! Dang my wal mart for not having fabric!! How rude!



If you want some (or anyone else) I can check on Friday when I have off to see if they have anymore and you can always paypal me for it and the shipping. Just PM me. They probably had 4-6 yards left on the bolt.


----------



## emcreative

He's down a little over 100 now.  They finally called and said every 4 hours to rotate, so at 10pm est we can give him the motrin.

I am SO glad we didn't try to go to the ball game tonight!!!  I even canceled the cleaning lady for tomorrow, I don't want her or her kids to get this!

Stitch on time has this perla (the apron isn't the right color but it's not that big a deal):
http://stitchontime.com/osc/images/cinderella4.gif

Or I can just change the color on the mouse I sent you.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> Is anyone a nurse?!??!?!?!



I would love to say I am a nurse...but I am nursing student for 10 more days then I graduate.

Here are some dosing instructions for Motrin:

Fever reduction: For reduction of fever in children, 6 months up to 2 years of age, the dosage should be adjusted on the basis of the initial temperature level The recommended dose is 5 mg/kg if the baseline temperature is less than 102.5ºF, or 10 mg/kg if the baseline temperature is 102.5ºF or greater. The duration of fever reduction is generally 6 to 8 hours. The recommended maximum daily dose is 40 mg/kg.

When it says 40mg/kg ~ that means the child can have 40mg for every kg they weigh.
To determine kg take their weight in lbs and divide by 2.2

Here is an example: If you child weighs 22lbs / 2.2 = 10kg so in a day this child could have 400mg of Motrin.

You can safely give these alternated every 3 hours. If the fever is greater than 103-104 then I would take him in 
(that is what my pediatrician always told me) . The purpose of the fever is to fight off the infection, to kill those bugs!

How are you taking the tempature, for a baby or child it really should be in the rectum or under the armpit that is the most accurate temp. The ear thermometers are great for convienence but really not that accurate. 

It is recommended that 100 under arm pit is the cut off and 101 for rectal is cutoff. If anything over that they should be seen.

 For infants below 2 months old, bring them in to see the doctor in the next 2 hours clinic or ER. If 2 months to 2 years, get them seen in the first 24 hours. If over 2 years and they are acting normal, you can wait a few days, but if they are lying around, and lethargic, or crying in pain, take them in soon.

In the meantime try the cool compresses, forehead, underarms, and groin.

And make sure to keep hydrated, especially if there is vomitting involved. How is his urinary output? If he is not urinating that is a sure sign of dehydration and fever can be related to dehydration. 

Hope this helps...I always think better to take them in if there is any doubt in your mind. 

Hugs to your little one


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> He's down a little over 100 now.  They finally called and said every 4 hours to rotate, so at 10pm est we can give him the motrin.
> 
> I am SO glad we didn't try to go to the ball game tonight!!!  I even canceled the cleaning lady for tomorrow, I don't want her or her kids to get this!
> 
> Stitch on time has this perla (the apron isn't the right color but it's not that big a deal):
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/images/cinderella4.gif
> 
> Or I can just change the color on the mouse I sent you.


What color is her apron sposed to be?
I still can't find good pictures of them I guess the ones on the disboutiquer button are pretty accurate?
I like things to be accurate. 
Glad Ferb is doing better. 






I found this picture.. is this a goth convention or something? :-o


----------



## *Toadstool*

Okay, if anyone is googling for those mice it comes up if you search "cinderella mice". I kept searching "cinderella mouse"


----------



## emcreative

Thanks Mom2, YES, that helps a lot.  He's peeing, not dehydated, drinking very well, eating some (he's picky on a normal day) and acting normally except when the fever spikes: then he's low key.

I'm taking it digital underarm.

It's been 3.5 hours so I'm goign to do the motrin now.

Yes, I'm an obsessive worried mom.  Add to this the fact the adoption is not final...so imagine having everything you do or don't do possibly judged by a separate entity that can decide you aren't doing the right thing (or you're going overboard) and take your kid away, and you'll see why I get so anxious!  I usually err on the side of caution but since it's gone down a bit I'm not going to worry too much now.  Of course I won't sleep much tonight, either!


----------



## jessica52877

MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????



I was gonna go with fried egg because that seems like what everyone likes. I don't even know what over easy, sunnyside up and what not mean! I prefer scrambled! 



*Toadstool* said:


> What color is her apron sposed to be?
> I still can't find good pictures of them I guess the ones on the disboutiquer button are pretty accurate?
> I like things to be accurate.
> Glad Ferb is doing better.



Interesting picture to say the least. Whenever I look for pictures for accurate colors seems I can find them dressed 2-3 different ways. Even on the DCL logo I can find it 3 different colors all aboard the ship!

The sewing mice are my favorite!!!


----------



## emcreative

I'm only posting links because I don't know who these people are and I can't ask permission to post these, and some have kids in them.

This is the Disney parks perla:

http://rachaeltfeldman.com/images/2007DisneyCinderellasMouse2RCM.gif

Disney parks Suzy:
http://rachaeltfeldman.com/images/2007DisneyCinderellasMouseRCM.gif


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


> Interesting picture to say the least. Whenever I look for pictures for accurate colors seems I can find them dressed 2-3 different ways. Even on the DCL logo I can find it 3 different colors all aboard the ship!
> 
> The sewing mice are my favorite!!!


Oh okay.. glad it isn't just me. I would just watch the movie, but I am at my mom's house and she doesn't have it. I guess no one will notice if it isn't accurate. I am liking them now too. Hannah saw the shirt I made her and said, "Its a mouse!!!! AHHH!!!!!" 
My mom is scared of mice, so apparently she got that from her.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh okay.. glad it isn't just me. I would just watch the movie, but I am at my mom's house and she doesn't have it. I guess no one will notice if it isn't accurate. I am liking them now too. Hannah saw the shirt I made her and said, "Its a mouse!!!! AHHH!!!!!"
> My mom is scared of mice, so apparently she got that from her.



Here's Perla and  Suzie in the movie:


----------



## tricia

PrincessKell said:


> ok I just load the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are



Looks really good.  So glad that your brother remembered and even took pics.



3huskymom said:


> THe taller mouse is Jaq and the chubby one is Gus (Gus Gus)
> 
> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.



Very cute.  Love the colours



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I would love to say I am a nurse...but I am nursing student for 10 more days then I graduate.
> 
> Here are some dosing instructions for Motrin:
> 
> Fever reduction: For reduction of fever in children, 6 months up to 2 years of age, the dosage should be adjusted on the basis of the initial temperature level The recommended dose is 5 mg/kg if the baseline temperature is less than 102.5ºF, or 10 mg/kg if the baseline temperature is 102.5ºF or greater. The duration of fever reduction is generally 6 to 8 hours. The recommended maximum daily dose is 40 mg/kg.
> 
> When it says 40mg/kg ~ that means the child can have 40mg for every kg they weigh.
> To determine kg take their weight in lbs and divide by 2.2
> 
> Here is an example: If you child weighs 22lbs / 2.2 = 10kg so in a day this child could have 400mg of Motrin.
> 
> You can safely give these alternated every 3 hours. If the fever is greater than 103-104 then I would take him in
> (that is what my pediatrician always told me) . The purpose of the fever is to fight off the infection, to kill those bugs!
> 
> How are you taking the tempature, for a baby or child it really should be in the rectum or under the armpit that is the most accurate temp. The ear thermometers are great for convienence but really not that accurate.
> 
> It is recommended that 100 under arm pit is the cut off and 101 for rectal is cutoff. If anything over that they should be seen.
> 
> For infants below 2 months old, bring them in to see the doctor in the next 2 hours clinic or ER. If 2 months to 2 years, get them seen in the first 24 hours. If over 2 years and they are acting normal, you can wait a few days, but if they are lying around, and lethargic, or crying in pain, take them in soon.
> 
> In the meantime try the cool compresses, forehead, underarms, and groin.
> 
> And make sure to keep hydrated, especially if there is vomitting involved. How is his urinary output? If he is not urinating that is a sure sign of dehydration and fever can be related to dehydration.
> 
> Hope this helps...I always think better to take them in if there is any doubt in your mind.
> 
> Hugs to your little one



Good advice.  I was going to ask if you were dosing by weight or just the age recommendations on the package.  My boys have always been big for their age and I had to dose by weight or it was pointless.  I hope Ferb is feeling better soon.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I have forgotten in the last 6 years how little time I feel like I have after working 40 hours a week.  I don't know how some of you keep up here & work full-time & still sew & do the things that have to be done at home.  I probably won't be around much for the next few weeks while I re-adjust to full-time hours.

There have been some super cute things posted this week. 

I hope Ferb is feeling better soon.  I always hate it when the girls are sick & I can't seem to do anything to really help.

I was at Wal-Mart tonight & they have red with white polka dot beach towels for $5.  I grabbed one & washed it as soon as I got home to see if the colors were going to run.  There's a band of white with red dots on the ends & it ran abit there, but not on the white dots.  I'm so going back for another one.  It's on the thin side so I'm thinking I know a couple of girls who need swim suit cover-ups - Minnie-style!!


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> ok I just lad the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are


Aww she is so cute!



emcreative said:


> Here, it would probably be scrambled, since that's really all anyone eats.  But I would probably be a smartdonkey and put a raw egg-uncracked, shell and all-in a bowl and say "Here's a regular egg!  Happy eating!"





revrob said:


> "Here's a regular egg!"    That's funny!
> In our house, they would be scrambled.



Hahahahahahahahahaha...okay, cool.  My guess would have been scrambled too!!



emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.


Oh nooo I sure hope your little guy feels better soon.  That can be very scary.  Our baby son spiked a very high fever last December when we were at WDW and we ended up in the ER.  Very scary!!! Hugs to ya!



aksunshine said:


> Ok, FINE BETH! You win! LOL! Just so everyone knows, I meant a fried egg!
> Although, the smartdonkey has a great sense of humor!


 hahahahahaahhahahahahahaha...way too funny!!!! You told me to post the poll...I can't help it if more people think like me...hahahaha...  JUST TEASING...u know I luv ya. Hahaha.



jessica52877 said:


> I was gonna go with fried egg because that seems like what everyone likes. I don't even know what over easy, sunnyside up and what not mean! I prefer scrambled!


 Oh noooooo.....I hate fried eggs...lol...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Funny, my pedi wont have me bother to come in unless temp remains over 104- after making attemps via medicine, bath, etc.
Age also plays a role. Little ones tend to get higher temps. Hope it stays down though and Ferb feels better soon.

Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.

I also would really like to sew that final border on the Pooh quilt, but I just can't seem to find energy or time to do it.

Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.

In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.

Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise?



Now this was 8 years ago, but I had to wait until my 8 week follow-up appt to see if the doc would give permission for exercise.


----------



## jessica52877

I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!











I also got stormtrooper Donald.

Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


----------



## karebear1

MouseTriper said:


> Oh my gosh, Oh my gosh!! Oh my gosh!!!!!  I won, I won, I can't believe I actually won something.  Oh me oh my...this has just MADE my day!!!  I can not believe it.  THANK YOU QUEEN KAREN!!!!!!!  Alicia had called me and mentioned something about me winning something and I was like what are you talking about.  I couldn't understand what she was saying....I thought it was her funny accent again...I had to spell it out and ask if she was saying the word, "w-o-n".  Hahahahahaha (no offense Alicia)!!  I guess I was just in a state of shock!!!  I NEVER win anything.....!!!  Oh I am just so excited...can ya tell?? LOL   Sending you a PM right now!! Again THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OMG!! you are too funny!! It's just a little mini album.... nothing special. BUT.... I'm glad it made your day. Your reaction made my day!!


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


> OMG!! you are too funny!! It's just a little mini album.... nothing special. BUT.... I'm glad it made your day. Your reaction made my day!!



 It is going to be VERY special to me!!!!!!  Again, thanks so much!!!


----------



## emcreative

Jessica, your GoofyVader looks FAB!  I'm jealous!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????



lol, I would ask them to elaborate, but my first instinct would be yokey or dippy - ummm what is the technical name - over easy?


----------



## billwendy

HI Everyone,

Peacy looks ADORABLE in her school outfit!!! glad things went well with the surgery and you are back home for now.

Hope Ferb is feeling better soon!! Poor little guy!

Love Dallas' new shirt!

Eeyore - prayers for strength and patience as you deal with your girlies!! 

Congrads on the new DVC stuff!!  That is AWESOME!

So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?


----------



## hudsonsinaf

emcreative said:


> I guess I'm just worried because it was only 2 hours since his last acetaminophen dose and it was already over 104.  There are NO other symptoms.  I would rush him to the ER if he had something else going on, or if it weren't the third kid with this weird virus (though he's the only one with a fever this high).
> 
> /sigh
> 
> The bath helped, he's at 101.5 now (he's sitting with dad with just a diaper and a fan on him too).  And imagine that...no one from the answering service has called us!
> 
> Sorry I know this is way off topic, I just know there are usually people hanging out here and many are parents.



I would recommend rotating the two medications every three hours.  This allows the full six hours for the motrin.  Continue the cool/lukewarm baths.  I would not suggest ice though, because with a temp that high, it could put him in shock.  If he continues to hit over 104, and you cannot keep it down, I say take him into the ER, even if he has no other symptoms.  The other BIG thing is push fluids.  If you take him in, they will probably want to start an IV.  High temps normally come with dehydration.  Many people swear by pedialyte or gatorade.  I suggest the former rather than the latter.  Smart water seems to also be beneficial as it contains electrolytes as well.  If he seems lethargic or he starts not making sense, i would get him in ASAP.  I'm not talking normal tiredness - but as a momma, you'll know the difference.  Tomorrow, take him in to get checked, even without additional symptoms.  It is better to be overzealous and protective than to wait on something that is wrong!  (As a side note - I'm saying this as a mother, but prior to having kids, I was a pediatric RN)


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?



I wouldn't take more tylenol.  It's so harsh on your stomach! I used to be the strep queen, the thing that helped me the most was the over the counter throat numbing sprays until the antibiotics kicked in.  

I think after 24 hours on antibiotics you aren't contagious any more, but I'm not sure.  Maybe wait and see how you feel in the early afternoon tomorrow?


----------



## emcreative

hudsonsinaf said:


> I would recommend rotating the two medications every three hours.  This allows the full six hours for the motrin.  Continue the cool/lukewarm baths.  I would not suggest ice though, because with a temp that high, it could put him in shock.  If he continues to hit over 104, and you cannot keep it down, I say take him into the ER, even if he has no other symptoms.  The other BIG thing is push fluids.  If you take him in, they will probably want to start an IV.  High temps normally come with dehydration.  Many people swear by pedialyte or gatorade.  I suggest the former rather than the latter.  Smart water seems to also be beneficial as it contains electrolytes as well.  If he seems lethargic or he starts not making sense, i would get him in ASAP.  I'm not talking normal tiredness - but as a momma, you'll know the difference.  Tomorrow, take him in to get checked, even without additional symptoms.  It is better to be overzealous and protective than to wait on something that is wrong!  (As a side note - I'm saying this as a mother, but prior to having kids, I was a pediatric RN)



We gave him the motrin at the 3 hour mark.  Now he's sitting up looking at us like "Seriously, what's the big deal?  You guys are WEIRD!"  Don't they always do this?  LOL I'd have looked like crazymama if I'd taken him to the ER like this.  We've been giving him milk, (very little) juice, and pedialyte.  
Hopefully the worst is over but I'm giving him the meds every 3 hours even through the night.  Between him and Phineas I think I'm taking a temp every hour!


----------



## sahm1000

emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.


 
I know others have answered and you've talked to your doctor already but I thought I would let you know that my pediatrician always says you can rotate ibuprofen and acetiminophen every three hours.  That way you don't get two doses of the same medicine any closer than 6 hours.  And if the fever is really high (like 104+) they always allow me to start out that cycle with a double dose of the acetimenophen.  Don't know if anyone else has a similar service but here in the Dallas area we have an urgent care clinic called Acute Kids that is just for children staffed by board certified pediatricians and open M-F from 5-12 (midnight) and on the weekends from 8-5pm.  It is a fantastic concept and I cannot tell you how nice it is to have as a resource since my girls never seem to get sick during office hours.  Hope he gets better soon!



karamat said:


> I'm down in Houston, but would be interested in a Texas meet.  I've been wanting to check out that big fabric store in Dallas I've heard about!
> 
> Wish I could join you ladies going to Martha Pullen - sounds like lots of fun!  Hope we get to see lots of pictures.



Which fabric store are you talking about?  The  ones on Harry Hines?  I've actually never been down there.  Right here around me we have Joann's, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and one very good quilt shop.  There is also a really great store that sells decorating fabric that I've been to also that has a store located on Harry Hines.  

Ireland Nicole......I have no idea what is in Waco.  I've been there once when we looked at some investment property (thank God in this economy that we didn't do it) near Baylor but we were only there for about an hour.  Do you know of any shops there?


Okay, and maybe this is a stupid question since it has been talked about quite a few times lately and I haven't asked, but what is Martha Pullen?






*Toadstool* said:


> What color is her apron sposed to be?
> I still can't find good pictures of them I guess the ones on the disboutiquer button are pretty accurate?
> I like things to be accurate.
> Glad Ferb is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture.. is this a goth convention or something? :-o



That is a pretty funny picture!  Was it Halloween?




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny, my pedi wont have me bother to come in unless temp remains over 104- after making attemps via medicine, bath, etc.
> Age also plays a role. Little ones tend to get higher temps. Hope it stays down though and Ferb feels better soon.
> 
> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.
> 
> I also would really like to sew that final border on the Pooh quilt, but I just can't seem to find energy or time to do it.
> 
> Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.
> 
> In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
> The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.



I know my doctor always wanted me to wait until I went in for my 6 week check-up before actual exercise.  But I did not have c-sections.

I understand how hard it is with both of them.  My DH travels a lot (it has increased dramatically in the last 9 months) so I am always home with my three girls by myself.  If you need a sympathetic ear, I'm here!  I will say that last year I tried to kep my older girls as busy as possible before and after having Lilly so they didn't get bored.  They did swim lessons, gymnastics camp, soccer camp, and preschool summer camp.  At the time they had just turned 3 and 5.  

As far as the breast feeding goes.... I think quite a few of us breastfed our babies.  My only suggestion/advice is to try and get her to eat for as long as possible.  I have always been told to undress them so they aren't "warm", rub their chins, change their diapers in between sides, rub your nipple against her mouth, etc.  Eventually this will pass and you'll get more sleep.  It seems crazy to me that Lilly is almost a year now and she is finishing up nursing.  Stick with it, it is worth it in the end!



billwendy said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Peacy looks ADORABLE in her school outfit!!! glad things went well with the surgery and you are back home for now.
> 
> Hope Ferb is feeling better soon!! Poor little guy!
> 
> Love Dallas' new shirt!
> 
> Eeyore - prayers for strength and patience as you deal with your girlies!!
> 
> Congrads on the new DVC stuff!!  That is AWESOME!
> 
> So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?



The last time I got it the doctor tried to give me some junk called "magic Mouthwash" that had pepto bismol and some other junk in it to gargle.  No Thanks!  I explained that since she had misdiagnosed me 5 days earlier and I had been miserable since then that was not going to work.  I did get a Zpak for my antibiotic (take it all) and I got prescriptions for the Tylenol 3 and hydrocodone.  Thanks heavens fo painkillers!  I was finally able to sleep with them.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny, my pedi wont have me bother to come in unless temp remains over 104- after making attemps via medicine, bath, etc.
> Age also plays a role. Little ones tend to get higher temps. Hope it stays down though and Ferb feels better soon.
> 
> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.
> 
> I also would really like to sew that final border on the Pooh quilt, but I just can't seem to find energy or time to do it.
> 
> Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.
> 
> In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
> The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.



As long as the c-section is uneventful, and everything is healing up properly, you should get the "go-ahead" at the 6 week appointment.  

How old is your Megan?  My kids are 27 months apart, then 17 months apart, and then 19 months apart... ages 5 to 4 months old.  I think after each one, they had their periods of adjustments, that varied with each one.  I have found that when hubby is home I need to spend the extra time with the older ones.  It means less me time during that time period, but it gets them adjusted faster.  

As far as nursing - each baby is different.  My first use to nurse for HOURS and then take a couple hour break, and do it all again.  My second I had to pump for.  My third started out nursing 10-15 minutes/side frequently, then started nursing longer with bigger breaks in between, and when he was 8-9 months old started nursing 4-5 times a day, for only 10-15 minutes or so.  My 4th one, on the other hand, I get to pump for again.  Uhhh I feel like a milk cow,   As far as a "schedule" goes, though, I would recommend "Babywise."  It helped us - we were/are not strict with it, but we do follow the general idea.


----------



## sahm1000

Just curious......is anyone else addicted to The Real Housewives of New Jersey?  I have never watched any of the other Real Housewives but this one is funny!  Do people really live like that?  It's also a little disturbing but mostly funny.  Their accents are totally over the top!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> I wouldn't take more tylenol.  It's so harsh on your stomach! I used to be the strep queen, the thing that helped me the most was the over the counter throat numbing sprays until the antibiotics kicked in.
> 
> I think after 24 hours on antibiotics you aren't contagious any more, but I'm not sure.  Maybe wait and see how you feel in the early afternoon tomorrow?



I have my cherry chloraseptic right next to me - gotta love it - is there anything that works better though????? 

Is Phineas sick too???? Poor babies - give them an extra squeeze from me!! Are the girls okay?


----------



## hudsonsinaf

billwendy said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Peacy looks ADORABLE in her school outfit!!! glad things went well with the surgery and you are back home for now.
> 
> Hope Ferb is feeling better soon!! Poor little guy!
> 
> Love Dallas' new shirt!
> 
> Eeyore - prayers for strength and patience as you deal with your girlies!!
> 
> Congrads on the new DVC stuff!!  That is AWESOME!
> 
> So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?



No, you cannot take regular tylenol with tylenol 3.  T3 is tylenol with codeine.  If you take tylenol with it, you are overdosing on your tylenol limit.  This can cause damage to your liver.  For pain, you can take motrin or advil.  Tylenol's active ingredient is acetaminophen, while in motrin and advil it is ibuprofen - two different drug families.  Ibuprofen should also help with the swelling and inflammation.  A Z-pack is an antibiotic.  "technically" you are suppose to be "non-contagious" 24 hours after taking your first dose.  I do not think it would be an issue to go, as long as they know beforehand, AND you do not share any drinks or utensils with anyone.  Make sure you keep track of your cup, lol.   Gargling with warm salt water may help, but I cannot stand the taste of it, so I don't do it, lol   Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????


Well I'm in the south so a "regular" egg is fried.


----------



## MouseTriper

hudsonsinaf said:


> lol, I would ask them to elaborate, but my first instinct would be yokey or dippy - ummm what is the technical name - over easy?


 LOL...I just looked at her and laughed, I think I did attempt to just pass the carton of eggs to her.  She looked at me as though I were crazy, that I should know that a "regular" egg is a fried egg...LOL.  Hahahaha.



billwendy said:


> So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?


Oh no, I hope you feel better VERYsoon!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Well I'm in the south so a "regular" egg is fried.


Uggg....another point for you Alicia.  LOL.


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay I am CRAVING something good to eat but I have nothing in the house!!!!  I want something salty!!!  Hahahahaha


----------



## PrincessKell

emcreative said:


> He's down a little over 100 now.  They finally called and said every 4 hours to rotate, so at 10pm est we can give him the motrin.
> 
> I am SO glad we didn't try to go to the ball game tonight!!!  I even canceled the cleaning lady for tomorrow, I don't want her or her kids to get this!
> 
> Stitch on time has this perla (the apron isn't the right color but it's not that big a deal):
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/images/cinderella4.gif
> 
> Or I can just change the color on the mouse I sent you.



Im glad the fever is going down slowly.  I hope he feels better soon! Its no fun when you have a baby that is not feelig well.


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> I have my cherry chloraseptic right next to me - gotta love it - is there anything that works better though?????



Sorry you feel so sicky.  I've thankfully only had strep once - when I did it had been so many days (I passed out from teh fever and then my mom took me to the ER - I was in HS at the time) that the ER doctor just gave me a shot of penicillin in the leg and I was able to swallow again/started feeling better within hours, but that was a whole course of antibiotics in one shot instead of pills over days.  Hopefully you will fell all better in the morning!

Praying for Phineas and Ferb.

Princess Kell - glad you are back and your peach looked just darling on the last day!!  Why does she have to go to summer school - is it an educational need or do you need her to be there so you can handle the other things going on?  I know my DH went to summer school every summer growing up - except the summer between HS and college - his parents both worked and they needed him somewhere safe.  You can't do this in Miami anymore - you actually have to have failed a course and only one class may be taken in summer school, so they are only there a 1/2 day.  It used to be so you could take electives and everything!


----------



## Adi12982

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I am CRAVING something good to eat but I have nothing in the house!!!!  I want something salty!!!  Hahahahaha



Sorry - can't help - I just had a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch - drove to the store earlier tonight just to buy it


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say that Michaels is clearancing out the make a wish ribbon! It is in the $1 section and is on clearance for .47 I bought some extra rolls if any needs some. Just let me know.



Things are kinda crazy around here right now. My sister is going through a rough time. She is separating from her dh. I don't want to say too much about it, But please keep them in your prayers that things work out for the best. They have an almost 3 1/2 year old that doesn't understand such things. 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## emcreative

Okay is anyone here a pro at the "Pluto Skirt" (aka poodle skirt with Pluto)?

Oh yeah, and I keep forgetting to ask...where in the world are you supposed to get "fanny packs" these days, especially ones that fit the Fluffy?  I got some at Walmart two years ago, but they don't seem to carry them anymore


----------



## PrincessKell

Adi12982 said:


> Princess Kell - glad you are back and your peach looked just darling on the last day!!  Why does she have to go to summer school - is it an educational need or do you need her to be there so you can handle the other things going on?  I know my DH went to summer school every summer growing up - except the summer between HS and college - his parents both worked and they needed him somewhere safe.  You can't do this in Miami anymore - you actually have to have failed a course and only one class may be taken in summer school, so they are only there a 1/2 day.  It used to be so you could take electives and everything!



She has to go. Actually really makes me upset because she fell behind in school because they wont give her an aide in class.  We work our booty off at home to try to keep her up to grade level, but I can't be in her classroom with her all the time.  She can not stay focused and goes off in her own world. 

Her dad and I are looking into another school for next year. We are just having a battle with her school and them not following her IEP. I should say I am having a battle because her dad isn't even involved with her school or anything. That is another thing that is so upsetting  But I can't force him..... I just do everything in my power to keep her on the right track and happy and as consistant as I  can.


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> She has to go. Actually really makes me upset because she fell behind in school because they wont give her an aide in class.  We work our booty off at home to try to keep her up to grade level, but I can't be in her classroom with her all the time.  She can not stay focused and goes off in her own world.
> 
> Her dad and I are looking into another school for next year. We are just having a battle with her school and them not following her IEP. I should say I am having a battle because her dad isn't even involved with her school or anything. That is another thing that is so upsetting  But I can't force him..... I just do everything in my power to keep her on the right track and happy and as consistant as I  can.



(((hugs))) Let me know if you ever want to talk IEP battles.  I pulled my oldest (SPD) daughter from her school in 2nd grade and put her in another district once as they would NOT do what was recommended for my daughter.  Of course the tax dollars went right with her!  They changed their minds pretty quickly after that.

I'm actually considering homeschooling my youngest daughter (Hannah) next year, though I'm scared to death over whether I can do a good job or not (I was a teacher, lol, but I still don't think I'm good enough for this at the elementary level).  But they aren't following health recommendations for her, so unless/until we get to a warmer climate I have to do SOMETHING, y'know! *And their dads weren't much help either!


----------



## PrincessKell

emcreative said:


> (((hugs))) Let me know if you ever want to talk IEP battles.  I pulled my oldest (SPD) daughter from her school in 2nd grade and put her in another district once as they would NOT do what was recommended for my daughter.  Of course the tax dollars went right with her!  They changed their minds pretty quickly after that.
> 
> I'm actually considering homeschooling my youngest daughter (Hannah) next year, though I'm scared to death over whether I can do a good job or not (I was a teacher, lol, but I still don't think I'm good enough for this at the elementary level).  But they aren't following health recommendations for her, so unless/until we get to a warmer climate I have to do SOMETHING, y'know! *And their dads weren't much help either!



You know I had been thinking of homeschooling Georgia, but being a sinlge parent and needing the income its totally out of the question. There are so many therapies out there for her now that her dad put her on his insurance that actually covers it! So I am hoping that will start to help.  But I wish I could do more educationally for her


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> You know I had been thinking of homeschooling Georgia, but being a sinlge parent and needing the income its totally out of the question. There are so many therapies out there for her now that her dad put her on his insurance that actually covers it! So I am hoping that will start to help.  But I wish I could do more educationally for her



I totally understand, it would not be possible for us either if I weren't home now and my hubby works from home.

ONe thing I learned quickly with Emmy (and I'm sure you understand already) is that until her sensory issues were accommodated, no learning COULD take place. 

Think about balancing your checkbook.  Not such a hard task, just a little concentration, right?  Now imagine trying to balance your checkbook sitting on a seat covered with marbles.  All the pain/pressure/movement would be enough to make you crazy and make balancing your checkbook just excruciating and about impossible, wouldn't it?  Now I know with you I'm preaching to the choir.  But saying things like this in the IEP meetings sometimes made the NECESSITY of accommodations click home to the teachers, etc.  I understood they wanted to talk about "the next test or educational accomplishment" but I had to keep reminding them if we didn't STICK to her sensory plan, there wouldn't be any learning taking place, so THAT had to be their first priority until she was old enough and in a position to be proactive about self-help on her own!

Also, I'm not sure how things work in your state, but here all SpEd was in each district was also overseen by the ISD (county wide educational entity).  I made sure during meetings I had 1. Notes from her doctor explaining the NECESSITY of everything and 2.  Invited the ISD SpEd coordinator to sit in on the planning and review meetings.  She did come.  Hmm, amazing how much more accommodating they were with the person who oversees their program sitting there.  And I wasn't above reminding them they were LEGALLY BOUND to follow the IEP!  If you ever have to send that note be sure to at least cc the school superintendent 

Yeah, they sure loved me...and this was the same district in which I was a teacher!!!!!  Of course in the beginning they actually tried to tell me "nothing was wrong" with my child, I just needed to "read to her more."

UMM...I was a freaking ENGLISH TEACHER right across the street.  Like my child wasn't being read to?

(okay sorry sorry, I'll get down off my soapbox now)


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Hi all--I uploaded a few photos of my Disney tutus to the shared photobucket acct, but can't find a button to choose "resize" as described in the op.  Help?  Thank you!
Edit--ack!  Definitely needs resizing!  Took off the image here for now.
Anyway, it was a pretty tutu inspired by Giselle from Enchanted.  I also uploaded Esmeralda (my very very favorite tutu and character), Snow White, and Ariel--please check out on the photobucket acct until I can figure out resizing. 
Thanks


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> I'm only posting links because I don't know who these people are and I can't ask permission to post these, and some have kids in them.
> 
> This is the Disney parks perla:
> 
> http://rachaeltfeldman.com/images/2007DisneyCinderellasMouse2RCM.gif
> 
> Disney parks Suzy:
> http://rachaeltfeldman.com/images/2007DisneyCinderellasMouseRCM.gif


Thank you. Now I'm trying to figure out why there are no pictures of Mary?? How is the pink one unpopular?? 



emcreative said:


> Here's Perla and  Suzie in the movie:


Definitely different from the park dresses.. the horror!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny, my pedi wont have me bother to come in unless temp remains over 104- after making attemps via medicine, bath, etc.
> Age also plays a role. Little ones tend to get higher temps. Hope it stays down though and Ferb feels better soon.
> 
> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.
> 
> I also would really like to sew that final border on the Pooh quilt, but I just can't seem to find energy or time to do it.
> 
> Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.
> 
> In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
> The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.


Awww.. 
Congrats on the breastfeeding. I had several struggles with that, but found a great lactation consultant that helped me sooo much. My DD was tongue tied, so she constantly bit me pretty much...  We figured it out though.
Hannah nursed in spurts like that too for the first couple of months. We figured out it was because she wasn't latching properly and wasn't getting enough milk out. They said it would make her tired, so she'd give up and wake up hungry. Again.. lactation consultant worked wonders and fixed that. That lady was amazing.
I was told to wait 8 weeks after C-section for exercise or other things. 
Ended up I had to wait about 4 months instead because of a staph infection in my incision. If you see redness and it is very painful please please please make your doctor see you and give you antibiotics. Mine kept telling me over the phone that I was overeacting.. until my incision burst open. Sorry if that was too much info. 
I hope she starts sleeping longer than that! I can honestly say Hannah would sleep for 6 hours straight when we brought her home from the hospital. My pediatrician told me to wake her up to feed her because she was sleeping too long.. lol
I love my sleep, and am sad that you aren't getting much!




jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


That looks so good! I love the fabric you used for the black. I think you need to make boxer shorts with mickey heads on them now... Imagine how long that would take you to embroider all those on real shorts....



sahm1000 said:


> Which fabric store are you talking about?  The  ones on Harry Hines?  I've actually never been down there.  Right here around me we have Joann's, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and one very good quilt shop.  There is also a really great store that sells decorating fabric that I've been to also that has a store located on Harry Hines.
> 
> Okay, and maybe this is a stupid question since it has been talked about quite a few times lately and I haven't asked, but what is Martha Pullen?


Oooh! I think that is where Shannon and I are going to go to in the Dallas area. This nice lady that I know has offered to take us on a fabric shopping spree.. sounds fun to me.

www.marthapullen.com She's mostly known for her Sew Beautiful Magazine. www.sewbeautifulmag.com She also has a program on PBS that I watch everyweek to learn new sewing techniques. It doesn't play everywhere though. It is called "Sewing with Martha"
She has these huge events like Market and School of Art and Fashion that sewers from around the world come to. Teachers come from all over too. School of Art and Fashion is amazing, but it is also amazingly expensive. I hope to go one day. I gave up going this year to buy my Evolve.. they costed about the same amount. 


billwendy said:


> I have my cherry chloraseptic right next to me - gotta love it - is there anything that works better though?????


I hope you feel better. Hopefully those medications will start to work. I haven't had strep in so long. I don't remember anything that helped. Maybe there are some kind of cough drops that would be better?? I hate that chloraseptic spray.



I have the mouse design test stitched. I'll post it tomorrow. I had to test it 3 times to get it right!


----------



## churchpilot

billwendy said:


> I have my cherry chloraseptic right next to me - gotta love it - is there anything that works better though?????
> 
> Yes, there is.  You are probably tons better by now, but if it ever happens again, the MD can order a mouth wash/rinse that you gargle at the back of your throat.  It has viscous lidocaine, mylanta, and benadryl liquid in it.  It will numb the back of your throat like a charm!


----------



## aksunshine

emcreative said:


> He's down a little over 100 now.  They finally called and said every 4 hours to rotate, so at 10pm est we can give him the motrin.
> 
> I am SO glad we didn't try to go to the ball game tonight!!!  I even canceled the cleaning lady for tomorrow, I don't want her or her kids to get this!
> 
> Stitch on time has this perla (the apron isn't the right color but it's not that big a deal):
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/images/cinderella4.gif
> 
> Or I can just change the color on the mouse I sent you.


I am so glad you got it down.




jessica52877 said:


> I was gonna go with fried egg because that seems like what everyone likes. I don't even know what over easy, sunnyside up and what not mean! I prefer scrambled!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting picture to say the least. Whenever I look for pictures for accurate colors seems I can find them dressed 2-3 different ways. Even on the DCL logo I can find it 3 different colors all aboard the ship!
> 
> The sewing mice are my favorite!!!


Ha! FRIED!!!!


100AcrePrincess said:


> I have forgotten in the last 6 years how little time I feel like I have after working 40 hours a week.  I don't know how some of you keep up here & work full-time & still sew & do the things that have to be done at home.  I probably won't be around much for the next few weeks while I re-adjust to full-time hours.
> 
> There have been some super cute things posted this week.
> 
> I hope Ferb is feeling better soon.  I always hate it when the girls are sick & I can't seem to do anything to really help.
> 
> I was at Wal-Mart tonight & they have red with white polka dot beach towels for $5.  I grabbed one & washed it as soon as I got home to see if the colors were going to run.  There's a band of white with red dots on the ends & it ran abit there, but not on the white dots.  I'm so going back for another one.  It's on the thin side so I'm thinking I know a couple of girls who need swim suit cover-ups - Minnie-style!!


Ooooo...I need to try that cover up. I bet that is super cute!


MouseTriper said:


> Aww she is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahaha...okay, cool.  My guess would have been scrambled too!!
> 
> 
> hahahahahaahhahahahahahaha...way too funny!!!! You told me to post the poll...I can't help it if more people think like me...hahahaha...  JUST TEASING...u know I luv ya. Hahaha.
> 
> Oh noooooo.....I hate fried eggs...lol...





hudsonsinaf said:


> lol, I would ask them to elaborate, but my first instinct would be yokey or dippy - ummm what is the technical name - over easy?



That would be FRIED!



billwendy said:


> I have my cherry chloraseptic right next to me - gotta love it - is there anything that works better though?????
> 
> Is Phineas sick too???? Poor babies - give them an extra squeeze from me!! Are the girls okay?


Hope you are feeling better this morning!


Tinka_Belle said:


> Well I'm in the south so a "regular" egg is fried.


WOOO HOOO! Fried!


MouseTriper said:


> LOL...I just looked at her and laughed, I think I did attempt to just pass the carton of eggs to her.  She looked at me as though I were crazy, that I should know that a "regular" egg is a fried egg...LOL.  Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> Uggg....another point for you Alicia.  LOL.


I cooked my own, to say the least! It's OK, I didn't mind AT ALL! I already felt like I was imposing!



MouseTriper said:


> Okay I am CRAVING something good to eat but I have nothing in the house!!!!  I want something salty!!!  Hahahahaha


Not Salty! SWEET! Why do you never crave the good stuff?


Adi12982 said:


> Sorry - can't help - I just had a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch - drove to the store earlier tonight just to buy it


Isabelle has that for breakfast! Yummy! Maybe I will too!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say that Michaels is clearancing out the make a wish ribbon! It is in the $1 section and is on clearance for .47 I bought some extra rolls if any needs some. Just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Things are kinda crazy around here right now. My sister is going through a rough time. She is separating from her dh. I don't want to say too much about it, But please keep them in your prayers that things work out for the best. They have an almost 3 1/2 year old that doesn't understand such things.
> Thanks so much!!


Awww...I hope their little one will be OK, PRAYERS!


aliceindisneyland said:


> Hi all--I uploaded a few photos of my Disney tutus to the shared photobucket acct, but can't find a button to choose "resize" as described in the op.  Help?  Thank you!
> Edit--ack!  Definitely needs resizing!  Took off the image here for now.
> Anyway, it was a pretty tutu inspired by Giselle from Enchanted.  I also uploaded Esmeralda (my very very favorite tutu and character), Snow White, and Ariel--please check out on the photobucket acct until I can figure out resizing.
> Thanks



OOOOOO....I LOVE Giselle. I hope I can get over there to see!


----------



## bear_mom

> It also won't hurt to give him a little more than the recommended dose of Tylenol. That's what they do in the Emergency Department. See if you can get him through the night, and if in the morning, he is still high, I would take him to his pediatrician. Good luck...and I hope your little one feels better soon.



Please don't ever just take more Tylenol/acetominophen than recommended without direct directions for a doctor - Tylenol is VERY hard on your liver and the doses between okay and toxic are not that far apart. It is a pretty common overdose and there isn't anything they can really do in the case of an overdose (it is actually one of the easiest overdoses that kills) other than bind what hasn't been abosorbed with charcoal.

I hope he is feeling better today!!!

Emily


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> Oh yeah, and I keep forgetting to ask...where in the world are you supposed to get "fanny packs" these days, especially ones that fit the Fluffy?  I got some at Walmart two years ago, but they don't seem to carry them anymore






 Did you read that people????  FINALLY!   A kindred spirit!   Do you like pink boas by any chance???  



*Jessica..........*   LOVE the new Goofy t-shirt! tthat is awesome!!!


----------



## minnie2

PrincessKell said:


> ok I just load the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are


She looks so sweet!  



emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.


I hope he is feeling better!  I saw tat you got the fever down a bit I am glad.  Fevers are so scary.  We just went through this a few weeks ago.  


jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


  Do I get to see this one in person soon????


billwendy said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?


Feel better!  As far as canceling I would wait and see how you feel With the kids as long as they have 24 hours worth of meds in them I would send them to school so personally I would say go if you feel up to it.  Then just maybe not be huggy and kissy with them.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny, my pedi wont have me bother to come in unless temp remains over 104- after making attemps via medicine, bath, etc.
> Age also plays a role. Little ones tend to get higher temps. Hope it stays down though and Ferb feels better soon.
> 
> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.
> 
> I also would really like to sew that final border on the Pooh quilt, but I just can't seem to find energy or time to do it.
> 
> Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.
> 
> In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
> The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.


I didn't have the c section but i always heard it was 6-8 weeks before work outs could resume.

 I also didn't BF but I wanted to say keep trying!  By choice it wasn't for me but I truly believe as mothers we need to support each other no matter how we choose to feed our babies.  So I just wanted to encourage you to keep it up and it will get better!  You wanted to do this because it is the right thing for you so I know it will work out

 I DO have experience with the jealous sibling!  When Kyle was born Nik did a lot of the same things.   I just tried to cuddle with her when I was feeding him or got her involved changing his diaper.  She was only 2 so she would get me the diaper or wipes and I would have her talk to him while I changed him.  This way she felt she was helping.  When he napped I tried to spend some time with her playing or if I needed to nap I would snuggle with her.  It took a few weeks but it did get better. 



sahm1000 said:


> Just curious......is anyone else addicted to The Real Housewives of New Jersey?  I have never watched any of the other Real Housewives but this one is funny!  Do people really live like that?  It's also a little disturbing but mostly funny.  Their accents are totally over the top!


LOVE IT!  It is a train wreck you have to watch!   I grew up not to far from there so for me it makes it all that more funny!  We lived in Midland Park for a few yrs and my mom lived in Hillsdale which is all right there.  I recognize so much of the area that they show.  
Most of Upper Bergan county is like that it is CRAZY!  So yes there are a lot of people who act like that in NJ.  Sadly where I lived so many people where about what you have, who you know and how nice is your house or car.  It is AWFUL!  I hate it!  

What kills me is the whole Brown stone thing it is in Passaic ( or maybe it is Patterson it was in?  Either way not great towns!) which is a dump!  The brownstone is pretty but Passiac on a whole is a dump.  

Oh that Lady bug fundraiser for St Jo's hospital I was born at!  I also was operated on there when I was 3  And one of my friends from HS went to one recently for the Ladybug foundation.  

 they also showed the High Lawn Pavillion and George used to Vallet there in College.  If I remember correctly it is in West Orange.  

 I do the same thing with watching this show as I did when I watched the Sapranos' point out stuff I recognize.

 I swear after watching it my Jersey accent gets stronger!   No Joke I ahven't lived in Nj and it is still harsh which was funny when I lived in GA!


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> Did you read that people????  FINALLY!   A kindred spirit!   Do you like pink boas by any chance???
> 
> 
> 
> *Jessica..........*   LOVE the new Goofy t-shirt! tthat is awesome!!!



Karen you found your soul sister!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Okay is anyone here a pro at the "Pluto Skirt" (aka poodle skirt with Pluto)?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I keep forgetting to ask...where in the world are you supposed to get "fanny packs" these days, especially ones that fit the Fluffy?  I got some at Walmart two years ago, but they don't seem to carry them anymore




You just made Karen's day!

I sent you a PM!


----------



## princessmom29

PrincessKell said:


> She has to go. Actually really makes me upset because she fell behind in school because they wont give her an aide in class.  We work our booty off at home to try to keep her up to grade level, but I can't be in her classroom with her all the time.  She can not stay focused and goes off in her own world.
> 
> Her dad and I are looking into another school for next year. We are just having a battle with her school and them not following her IEP. I should say I am having a battle because her dad isn't even involved with her school or anything. That is another thing that is so upsetting  But I can't force him..... I just do everything in my power to keep her on the right track and happy and as consistant as I  can.



I so understand where you are coming from. I fought the "no aide" fight in my classroom last year. I had a regular ed biology classroom of 29 kids, 15 of which were sped. I NEEDED at least 1 aide in the room and had someone only 1 day a week. We just didn't have enough aides. Everyone was being used every clas peroid, and i think a lot of schools are in the same situation. If your district is anything like mine aides cannot just be hired by the school. We have to get district and state approval to add an aide to any school and it is a tough process. All I can tell you is to keep figthing. Sometimes schools and school systems just don't see things the way that we do. They look at things in terms of having limited resources and having to help the kids most in need first. Al lot of times the just fail to see the individual kids. I don't know of any child in our school or any in our feeder pattern who have dedicated one on one aides. I would say there is one aide for every 10-15 kids who need one. The system says that they just do not havethe funds to do it, and I don't know if I believe that or not. I do know that if they hire more aides for next year it is going to mean losing classroom teacher units so class sizes will go up. It really is a catch 22 type situation.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny, my pedi wont have me bother to come in unless temp remains over 104- after making attemps via medicine, bath, etc.
> Age also plays a role. Little ones tend to get higher temps. Hope it stays down though and Ferb feels better soon.
> 
> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.
> 
> I also would really like to sew that final border on the Pooh quilt, but I just can't seem to find energy or time to do it.
> 
> Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.
> 
> In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
> The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.


Hang in there things will get better.  When she gets a little bigger she may start sleeping longer.  Mine slept better when they got to be about 10 pounds.  Can you make a little basket of special toys or maybe some crayons and coloring books for Megan to play with while you are nursing.  She may not always want to use it but sometimes this makes them feel special.



jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


Love the new shirts!


billwendy said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Peacy looks ADORABLE in her school outfit!!! glad things went well with the surgery and you are back home for now.
> 
> Hope Ferb is feeling better soon!! Poor little guy!
> 
> Love Dallas' new shirt!
> 
> Eeyore - prayers for strength and patience as you deal with your girlies!!
> 
> Congrads on the new DVC stuff!!  That is AWESOME!
> 
> So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?



I would gargle with salt water and try one of those soothing sprays.


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessKell said:


> She has to go. Actually really makes me upset because she fell behind in school because they wont give her an aide in class.  We work our booty off at home to try to keep her up to grade level, but I can't be in her classroom with her all the time.  She can not stay focused and goes off in her own world.
> 
> Her dad and I are looking into another school for next year. We are just having a battle with her school and them not following her IEP. I should say I am having a battle because her dad isn't even involved with her school or anything. That is another thing that is so upsetting  But I can't force him..... I just do everything in my power to keep her on the right track and happy and as consistant as I  can.



So sorry about that.  It really stinks - my brother (younger than me) has Cerebral Palsy and always had IEP's.  Thankfully he only had to repeat kindergarten, after that my mom was on them all constantly.  It was a different time when there were more teachers and aides though.  

Brother and I can relate with the dad thing.  He left before we started school and we have barely seen him growing up - he couldn't tell you any of our teachers or probably schools.  Sad but true, but we turned out ok   It is mom's like you that make that possible!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> Hi guys. Well Im home. I actually got home on Saturday morning. My step dad is home and doing ok. His surgery had no compications so that i a good thing. I am home for right now. I might be going back down in a week or so. My mom is super stressed. I had to come home because Georgia starts summer school, I wanted to be home for that. She starts on Thursday. Its not something she is looking forward to, so I didn't want to leave that issue with my brother and sister in law. My brother and sister in law actually remembered to put out Georgia's last day of school dress.* They sent me pictures on my cell phone. She looked so cute and HAPPY! hehehe  Who wouldn't be with the last day of school and all.But...* I came home to room mate issues....no rent turned in. ugh... if its not one thing its another. But now I am going to sidetrack myself by looking at all the wonderful creations that have been made in the past few weeks I have been gone.


Oh, so sorry; I hate roomate issues; but saw the pics of Georgia and she looks absolutely adorable!* Keep up the good fight on the IEP!!!





emcreative said:


> Yeah I cut the cuffs out just in case.* I think the reason they look "wrong" to me is the waist is SO much longer than the leg, y'know?


I get it, but I promise it's ok.





MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????


Fried; definitely





mom2prettyprincess said:


> I would love to say I am a nurse...but I am nursing student for 10 more days then I graduate.How are you taking the tempature, for a baby or child it really should be in the rectum or under the armpit that is the most accurate temp. The ear thermometers are great for convienence but really not that accurate. It is recommended that 100 under arm pit is the cut off and 101 for rectal is cutoff. If anything over that they should be seen.*.Hope this helps...I always think better to take them in if there is any doubt in your mind. Hugs


Hey, congratulations on your impending graduation!* Just one tiny thing; the numbers for the temps are reversed.* Axillary is roughly one degree lower than oral, and rectal roughly one degree higher.** 





jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


Love this shirt!  Really wish I had a bigger hoop...


billwendy said:


> HI Everyone,Peacy looks ADORABLE in her school outfit!!! glad things went well with the surgery and you are back home for now.Hope Ferb is feeling better soon!! Poor little guy!Love Dallas' new shirt!Eeyore - prayers for strength and patience as you deal with your girlies!! Congrads on the new DVC stuff!!* That is AWESOME!So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the* throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?


Hope you're feeling better.


hudsonsinaf said:


> I would recommend rotating the two medications every three hours.* This allows the full six hours for the motrin.* Continue the cool/lukewarm baths.* I would not suggest ice though, because with a temp that high, it could put him in shock.* If he continues to hit over 104, and you cannot keep it down, I say take him into the ER, even if he has no other symptoms.* The other BIG thing is push fluids.* If you take him in, they will probably want to start an IV.* High temps normally come with dehydration.* Many people swear by pedialyte or gatorade.* I suggest the former rather than the latter.* Smart water seems to also be beneficial as it contains electrolytes as well.* If he seems lethargic or he starts not making sense, i would get him in ASAP.* I'm not talking normal tiredness - but as a momma, you'll know the difference.* Tomorrow, take him in to get checked, even without additional symptoms.* It is better to be overzealous and protective than to wait on something that is wrong!* (As a side note - I'm saying this as a mother, but prior to having kids, I was a pediatric RN)





sahm1000 said:


> I know others have answered and you've talked to your doctor already but I thought I would let you know that my pediatrician always says you can rotate ibuprofen and acetiminophen every three hours.* That way you don't get two doses of the same medicine any closer than 6 hours.* And if the fever is really high (like 104+) they always allow me to start out that cycle with a double dose of the acetimenophen.* Don't know if anyone else has a similar service but here in the Dallas area we have an urgent care clinic called Acute Kids that is just for children staffed by board certified pediatricians and open M-F from 5-12 (midnight) and on the weekends from 8-5pm.* It is a fantastic concept and I cannot tell you how nice it is to have as a resource since my girls never seem to get sick during office hours.* Hope he gets better soon!Which fabric store are you talking about?* The* ones on Harry Hines?* I've actually never been down there.* Right here around me we have Joann's, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and one very good quilt shop.* There is also a really great store that sells decorating fabric that I've been to also that has a store located on Harry Hines.* Ireland Nicole......I have no idea what is in Waco.* I've been there once when we looked at some investment property (thank God in this economy that we didn't do it) near Baylor but we were only there for about an hour.* Do you know of any shops there?


Don't know of any, but figured it was halfway?  Anyway, I'd be happy to do a shopping spree in Dallas too- would just need to either carpool or find a hotel for the night.  LOL the only place I've been to in Dallas is the airport and the American Girl Bistro!


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!




Love it.  Hope Donald turns out as good. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## revrob

HEY, GUYS!  Just wanted to give you all a heads up!  Check out Carla's new tunic pattern - she made PATTERN OF THE WEEK!
http://www.examiner.com/x-6935-Sewing-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Pattern-pick-of-the-week
WAY TO GO, CARLA!  WOO HOO!


----------



## tricia

Help.  I want to make Stormtrooper T-shirts for my guys for our sept. trip.  I really liked the simple applique of the helmet that someone on here did.  Anyway you can share the clip art or pic or colouring book page that you used?  TIA

I looked in the photobucket account, but couldn't find it there.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Wow you folks are amazing...what great outfits you have created.  I have read thru here and been looking for links in peoples posts to direct me to where i could purchase some adorable outfits for my daughter for our trip, but am only finding links to trip reports......any suggestions???  Sorry if the answer is hidden somewhere in here, i have not read each post mostly scanned the pictures and looking for the links to those who do custom orders....thanks


----------



## tricia

You probably have to get hold of someone via their ebay or etsy account to get custom orders.  Some of the people who sell have their ebay or etsy name listed in their signature.  You could probably also PM someone if you see something specific that you like.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

tricia said:


> You probably have to get hold of someone via their ebay or etsy account to get custom orders.  Some of the people who sell have their ebay or etsy name listed in their signature.  You could probably also PM someone if you see something specific that you like.




Thanks...where do i locate their ebay or etsy account...sorry this board is new to me........


----------



## tricia

if you look on the previous page 159, you will see that Revrob has it listed in the signature.


----------



## froggy33

*Toadstool* said:


> That was me that posted that. http://www.marthastewart.com/article/pettiskirts ?autonomy_kw=pettiskirt&rsc=header_4
> This says you only need 3 yards, so yes.. it is very cheap. They sell the coordinating satin in the colors they offer. I have one of the pink colors, and it is really pretty. I plan on trying to make it soon. Kari Me Away just came out with a new pattern, and I plan on getting it if I have trouble with the tutorials.



I have made two pettiskirts using chiffon from afc-express and an interpretation of the martha stewart tutorial.  I also got some great ideas from Flea's tutorial on her blog (for the second one)!  They both turned out nice, but the second one is better and I love it!  I made them for my 9 month old little girl and used just shy of 4 yards for a petti about 8 inches long.  So, in other words it takes a bit more than Martha says.  But since it is pretty cheap chiffon, it's okay.  I don't buy their satin, cause it seems expensive - I just get some from Hancock's or JoAnns.  You don't use very much of it anyway.

This was my first:





This, my second.  It is much fuller.  I changed a few settings.  I find them really easy, just time consuming.  This is the best picture of it I have right now.





Jess


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Trying photos again!
 Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Snow White Tutu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
 Ariel Tutu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby 

I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!


----------



## 2cutekidz

_"Wow you folks are amazing...what great outfits you have created. I have read thru here and been looking for links in peoples posts to direct me to where i could purchase some adorable outfits for my daughter for our trip, but am only finding links to trip reports......any suggestions??? Sorry if the answer is hidden somewhere in here, i have not read each post mostly scanned the pictures and looking for the links to those who do custom orders....thanks"_ (Quote function's not working for me!!!)

We aren't allowed to post links to ebay auctions, ME pages or links to listings (ours or any others!).  Same goes for our Etsy stores.  But alot of us that sell will have in our signatures (at the bottom of our posts) our ebay and/or etsy ID's.  Go to ebay and search through the community tab, or etsy under sellers.   If you see something on here that you like, you can always PM the owner and see if they sell.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Wow, thanks, i had never heard of Etsy...guess i will be spending alot of time on there as my youngest would love some special outfits for our upcoming trip...thanks for your help.


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Yep I had my bows in when we met.  I didnt bring my glue gun so I ended up bobby pinning them in



Isn't that funny! I remember I noticed your girl's cute bows, but totally missed yours!!! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I know what you mean when I made this outfit for my DN I kinda freaked because it looked so small.


That is so cute!!!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey ya'll!  Its me again!  I have some exciting news to share....
> 
> We are going back!  Sept 20 -27!  We will be there for Sara Beth's birthday!
> 
> Dh and I finally decided we couldn't stay away and skip a year!  So, free dining, homeschool days, and Sara Beth's birthday all in one week!
> 
> And to top it off, Dh and I agreed that me working full time was not working for our family.  So, as of June 25 I will be home again!  What a great eventful weekend I had!  I hope to be able to share and talk more again now that I will be home!



WOO HOO!! Too bad you aren't going a few days later though!!! We get there on Oct. 3!! My very first onsite visit!!!! I'm so esited!!!!




karebear1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You're staying at BCV's????  I'll be there in november with DH.... and, since I now have more points to play with now,  might try to slip a trip in there at the beginning of October to see a couple of Disboutiquers that are gonna be there too!  When are you going?



KAREN!!!! WOO HOOO!!! I might get to meet the QUEEN!!!! 





MouseTriper said:


> Seriously...LOL......Alicia you know you REALLY do have an accent of some sort.  I swear it. hahahaha...I think everyone should give you a call and see for themselves!!!  LOL.....!!!!!! Huggies!!!



Isn't Alicia from Ohio? I'v never noticed Ohioans have accents.  




MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????



I would have had NO clue!! I was thinking hard boiled though! 

And, wait! Did Alicia visit you??? 



PrincessKell said:


> ok I just load the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are


Oh, she looks just darling!!!!! 


3huskymom said:


> THe taller mouse is Jaq and the chubby one is Gus (Gus Gus)
> 
> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.



Oh, that is so cute!!! I saw some cute Dalmations fabric at a Walmart near us last summer and I keep thinking about it! I wish I had bought it! I think Lori made a cute little outfit out of it awhile back. That REALLY made me wish I had bought it. All our Walmart has been getting in lately is nylon chiffon for some reason! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I found this picture.. is this a goth convention or something? :-o


That is an odd picture! 

Hey, you asked about milkcrates the other day and I kept forgetting to answer you!!!  My husband works at a grocery store and he told me that the milk and most of the dairy products come to the store in milk crates. Those belong to the dairy company though. I think they might get rid of them periodically when they are wearing out. But, most of the milk crates people would have now are the ones they sell at Walmart and Target just for storing things in. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Another off topic question- for those with experience with c-sections, how long was it before you could do real exercise? I forgot to ask my midwives when I saw them on friday. I went for a short walk yesterday, but Megan was on her trike and slowed me down, so I gave up and turned around. I really need a double stroller I guess.
> .
> 
> Since Megan didnt latch i pumped, so Hannah is my first "breastfed baby" and boy is it draining. She wont nurse for the recommended 20+ minutes, no matter what. I have given up and just nurse her when she wants- which means more like 10-15 minutes every hour and half. How long does this last? My memory is shot.
> 
> In the meantime Megan is like a different kid. She's annoying "why, why, why" or "Mommy, what you doing" I answer, she says the samething 1 minute later. She's rebellious, she's destructive (thankfully to her own toys, but its SO unlike her) and I could deal with those things but what kills me is the meltdowns over absolutely anything that doesnt go her way. God give me the grace and patience to deal with her.
> The funny thing is she says she loves hannah and says "Hannah so cute" and likes talking about her baby sister, saying goodnight, checking on her, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.



I know it was at least 6 weeks, and then only light exercise. Although, I felt great right away! 

I nursed all my kids, Corey nursed A LOT! For a long time, especially right away. Arminda didn't really care much for eating. She got distracted easily. I found that it helped if I used a nursing cover for her. She was very tiny though, and grew slowly so I don't think she needed as much to eat as Corey. Lydia, I don't know, honestly by that point I didn't pay much attention to how often or how long she was eating!!!   She was hungry, I'd nurse her, when she was done we stopped.  Sorry, I'm not much help, bu what I'm getting at is that each baby is different, so just go with it.  Does she sleep in the same room as you? I woudl suggest putting a basinet or crib righ next to your bed, so you don't have to get up in the night to go get her to nurse.  

I don't have any advce on the jelousy thing. None of my kids were jealous of the new babies. Perhaps because they were all spaced apart so far. Of course NOW they are jealous of each other, so maybe it would have been better to get it over with when the baby was a baby!!!  

You will get through this and you will be ok! 



jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!


Very cute Jessica!!!! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> lol, I would ask them to elaborate, but my first instinct would be yokey or dippy - ummm what is the technical name - over easy?



My kids call them "dippin' eggs" which really grosses me out! 



billwendy said:


> guess what - Strep - ?



Oh, Wendy, I hope you feel better soon!!! 


Adi12982 said:


> Sorry - can't help - I just had a bowl of cinnamon toast crunch - drove to the store earlier tonight just to buy it



I LOVE that!!!! You are too cute! 


disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone! Just dropping by to say that Michaels is clearancing out the make a wish ribbon! It is in the $1 section and is on clearance for .47 I bought some extra rolls if any needs some. Just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are kinda crazy around here right now. My sister is going through a rough time. She is separating from her dh. I don't want to say too much about it, But please keep them in your prayers that things work out for the best. They have an almost 3 1/2 year old that doesn't understand such things.
> Thanks so much!!



OOOHHH!!! Good deal! 

I'm sorry about your sister. 



emcreative said:


> Okay is anyone here a pro at the "Pluto Skirt" (aka poodle skirt with Pluto)?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I keep forgetting to ask...where in the world are you supposed to get "fanny packs" these days, especially ones that fit the Fluffy?  I got some at Walmart two years ago, but they don't seem to carry them anymore



SallyfromDe makes the really cute Pluto poodle skirt! I think she might have put them in the Photobucket account. 





karebear1 said:


> Did you read that people????  FINALLY!   A kindred spirit!   Do you like pink boas by any chance???
> 
> 
> 
> *Jessica..........*   LOVE the new Goofy t-shirt! tthat is awesome!!!



I thought of you Friday Karen (well, I think of you often, but this fits the conversation   ) My niece and SIL were both wearing fanny packs!! Actually, I think both of my nieces (Casey and Courtney) were wearing them! 



revrob said:


> HEY, GUYS!  Just wanted to give you all a heads up!  Check out Carla's new tunic pattern - she made PATTERN OF THE WEEK!
> http://www.examiner.com/x-6935-Sewing-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Pattern-pick-of-the-week
> WAY TO GO, CARLA!  WOO HOO!



YEAH CARLA!!! 



froggy33 said:


> I have made two pettiskirts using chiffon from afc-express and an interpretation of the martha stewart tutorial.  I also got some great ideas from Flea's tutorial on her blog (for the second one)!  They both turned out nice, but the second one is better and I love it!  I made them for my 9 month old little girl and used just shy of 4 yards for a petti about 8 inches long.  So, in other words it takes a bit more than Martha says.  But since it is pretty cheap chiffon, it's okay.  I don't buy their satin, cause it seems expensive - I just get some from Hancock's or JoAnns.  You don't use very much of it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess


How CUTE is that!!! 



aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby
> 
> I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!



I love all these!!! We are very partial to Enchanted in this hous!!! They are all so cute!!! 

Lydia just asked me the other day if I would make her an Esmerelda dress


----------



## jeniamt

PrincessKell said:


> She has to go. Actually really makes me upset because she fell behind in school because they wont give her an aide in class.  We work our booty off at home to try to keep her up to grade level, but I can't be in her classroom with her all the time.  She can not stay focused and goes off in her own world.
> 
> Her dad and I are looking into another school for next year. We are just having a battle with her school and them not following her IEP. I should say I am having a battle because her dad isn't even involved with her school or anything. That is another thing that is so upsetting  But I can't force him..... I just do everything in my power to keep her on the right track and happy and as consistant as I  can.



Sorry to hear you are going through this.  My job is to help make sure the IEP's are being followed in the classroom.  As someone else said, the school is legally bound to follow the IEP.  My job was partially created to assist the kids at my school who are FARM kids and might not have parents who stay on top of such things (many of our kids are foster & shelter kids as well).  As I am sure you would be on top of it, I recommend you make some noise.  Make a log of weekly services (for example, if she is supposed to receive speech for 30/wk, OT for 30/wk, etc have them initial that the services were given.  Let's say one of her accommodations is to "reduce distractions" ask the teacher to note examples of how this was accommodated.  They should also be providing you quarterly progress reports that state how she is progressing towards her goals listed on the IEP.  Such as, "increase reading fluency by 20%"....  You may also want to look around for a non-profit advocate.  (Some advocates make big bucks but there are others that do it for the right reasons).  If you have any attorney friends, you may want to talk to them as well.  A letter from an attorney stating your concerns might go a long way.  Your local autism support  groups may also be able to help.

Sorry, I know you didn't ask for my suggestions but I can't stand to hear when folks have IEP problems.  My son has an IEP and even I have to keep a watchful eye on his services and accommodations.  




froggy33 said:


> I have made two pettiskirts using chiffon from afc-express and an interpretation of the martha stewart tutorial.  I also got some great ideas from Flea's tutorial on her blog (for the second one)!  They both turned out nice, but the second one is better and I love it!  I made them for my 9 month old little girl and used just shy of 4 yards for a petti about 8 inches long.  So, in other words it takes a bit more than Martha says.  But since it is pretty cheap chiffon, it's okay.  I don't buy their satin, cause it seems expensive - I just get some from Hancock's or JoAnns.  You don't use very much of it anyway.
> 
> This was my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my second.  It is much fuller.  I changed a few settings.  I find them really easy, just time consuming.  This is the best picture of it I have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess





aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby
> 
> I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!




Awesome tutes and peties!!!


----------



## froggy33

aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu


Love these Tutu's!  You can tell who they are right away.  I love the tail on Ariels!


----------



## karebear1

aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are all so cute! Makes me wish I had a granddaughter to make them for. Hmmmmm............  maybe I'll adopt one somewhere?!?!?  



teresajoy said:


> KAREN!!!! WOO HOOO!!! I might get to meet the QUEEN!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought of you Friday Karen (well, I think of you often, but this fits the conversation   ) My niece and SIL were both wearing fanny packs!! Actually, I think both of my nieces (Casey and Courtney) were wearing them!




Awwwwww....... she thought of me!   

No "mights" about it girl. It's a done deal!! I'm there for 3 nights 4 days from Mon- Thursday.  Maybe I'll make it 4 nights 5 days.  We'll see.  I'm at..... where else????   AKV.


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> These are all so cute! Makes me wish I had a granddaughter to make them for. Hmmmmm............  maybe I'll adopt one somewhere?!?!?



I'm having a little girl, she could use another grandmother. . . a little girl can never have to many


----------



## danicaw

I stalled out yesterday on DDs shorts.... I didn't like the way the ruffle looked so I am now trying to decide if they are long enough without.
So, this morning I got to work on some capri's... with drawstrings just above the cuff. I have some like this and was thinking how cute they would be on her.... I used the Easy fit for the basic pants and winged the rest.....




I like them... not love, but they are growing on me. I wish I had made them longer. I need to tinker a bit with the drawstrings... they might be to long. 
I thought about just putting the drawstrings thru the bottom cuff.... maybe next time I feel like trying something crazy


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessKell said:


> ok I just load the pictures the rest of the pictures my brother sent me of Peach on her last day of school.. here they are


SO cute!  Cute outfit too!  Sorry you're having issues with the school.  I went to a meeting last week on my DS.  I had agreed in Feb to have him testing as he was having some issues.  We finally have the meeting last week and they said he qualified for a 504 plan but they didn't test him-just observed him.  How can they know what accomodations he needs without testing?  I am so mad at myself because I knew the request had to be in writing and now an entire year has passed.



emcreative said:


> No, Ferb has a fever over 104.3 and I just gave him acetaminophen 2 hrs ago.  he has NO other symptoms (two other kids had this already).  We've done the lukewarm bath, that helped bring him down to 102.  I've called afterhours but no one has bothered to call me back.  I need to figure out how to rotate him between tylenol/motrin to try to keep this down.  Every 2 hours doesn't seem right because that would mean you're taking motrin every 4 hours, and you're supposed to take it every 6.  So I'm confused and worried.  And I HATE that our pediatrician no longer has a rotating doc for afterhours, just this anonymous nurseline that takes forever to call you and charges you $15 on top of it.  Can't even find the phone number for the ER.


Hope everyone in your house is feeling better today!  I usually start with motrin.  I think it kicks in quicker.




3huskymom said:


> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.


Love that!  If you find anymore I would love a yard or 2 or even 1/2 yard.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will improve in time. Can you tell this is my first week home alone with the 2 of them??
> and Im getting up at night every 2 hours, or less.


Hope you get more sleep soon!



jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


So cool!



billwendy said:


> So, DH made me go to the urgent care center today because my throat was so sore I couldnt swallow and there were some little white dots in there - guess what - Strep - so, the dr gives me something called a Zpak and some tylenol 3 for pain so I can at least drink something. Well, I took my first dose at 4pm - no relief yet - what can I do? can I take some regular tylenol too? what do you all recommend to soothe the  throat so I can sleep tonight? At least I already called out for work tomorrow - needs to be either 24 or 48 hours on antibiotics before coming into work....ugh,,,,, tomorrow is Elizabeth's birthday and we are supposed to go over for dinner - should I cancel?


Hope your meds kick in quick!



emcreative said:


> Oh yeah, and I keep forgetting to ask...where in the world are you supposed to get "fanny packs" these days, especially ones that fit the Fluffy?  I got some at Walmart two years ago, but they don't seem to carry them anymore


I have one that I got at Disney that fits me.



revrob said:


> HEY, GUYS!  Just wanted to give you all a heads up!  Check out Carla's new tunic pattern - she made PATTERN OF THE WEEK!
> http://www.examiner.com/x-6935-Sewing-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Pattern-pick-of-the-week
> WAY TO GO, CARLA!  WOO HOO!


Cool!



aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby
> 
> I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!


Those are too cute!!!!



danicaw said:


> I stalled out yesterday on DDs shorts.... I didn't like the way the ruffle looked so I am now trying to decide if they are long enough without.
> So, this morning I got to work on some capri's... with drawstrings just above the cuff. I have some like this and was thinking how cute they would be on her.... I used the Easy fit for the basic pants and winged the rest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them... not love, but they are growing on me. I wish I had made them longer. I need to tinker a bit with the drawstrings... they might be to long.
> I thought about just putting the drawstrings thru the bottom cuff.... maybe next time I feel like experimenting


Cute!  Love the fabric too!


----------



## danicaw

I know I am missing some but I love the Vader-Goofy shirt! can we see the Donald ones too?
And the last day of school outfits are great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> I have made two pettiskirts using chiffon from afc-express and an interpretation of the martha stewart tutorial.  I also got some great ideas from Flea's tutorial on her blog (for the second one)!  They both turned out nice, but the second one is better and I love it!  I made them for my 9 month old little girl and used just shy of 4 yards for a petti about 8 inches long.  So, in other words it takes a bit more than Martha says.  But since it is pretty cheap chiffon, it's okay.  I don't buy their satin, cause it seems expensive - I just get some from Hancock's or JoAnns.  You don't use very much of it anyway.
> 
> This was my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my second.  It is much fuller.  I changed a few settings.  I find them really easy, just time consuming.  This is the best picture of it I have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess


I love em both; super cute!!



aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby
> 
> I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!


I really love these!


danicaw said:


> I stalled out yesterday on DDs shorts.... I didn't like the way the ruffle looked so I am now trying to decide if they are long enough without.
> So, this morning I got to work on some capri's... with drawstrings just above the cuff. I have some like this and was thinking how cute they would be on her.... I used the Easy fit for the basic pants and winged the rest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them... not love, but they are growing on me. I wish I had made them longer. I need to tinker a bit with the drawstrings... they might be to long.
> I thought about just putting the drawstrings thru the bottom cuff.... maybe next time I feel like trying something crazy



they look adorable!



QUESTION: (again)  "recently" someone posted their simply sweet frankenpattern  Sleeping beauty sundress.  Well, DD saw it and wants mommy to CASE it.  But I remember the peplum part was from a big 3 pattern maker.  Well, they don't make it anymore I could try to freehand it, but I'd rather not.  Does anyone have any ideas?  TIA!


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Thanks to all who commented so sweetly on the tutus!  I'm still a newbie on this board even though I've been on a long time technically--is there a way to rep or thank members?


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> I love em both; super cute!!
> 
> 
> I really love these!
> 
> 
> they look adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION: (again)  "recently" someone posted their simply sweet frankenpattern  Sleeping beauty sundress.  Well, DD saw it and wants mommy to CASE it.  But I remember the peplum part was from a big 3 pattern maker.  Well, they don't make it anymore I could try to freehand it, but I'd rather not.  Does anyone have any ideas?  TIA!



That would have been me!





I'm not sure where you could find a pattern.  However, it's pretty much just a piece with points cut out.  It would be fairly simple to free hand.  Fold a piece of paper, trace out half of the design, cut it out, walah!  Pattern!  Did that make sense?


----------



## SallyfromDE

MouseTriper said:


> Okay guys please humor me here....if someone was staying at your house and asked for a *"REGULAR EGG"* for breakfast what kind of egg would you make them?????



I would say  fried since that is what we eat here. In my case, it's over hard, break the yoke. haha. 



*Toadstool* said:


> What colors are the dress and apron that Perla and the other mouse are wearing in Cinderella??
> All the pictures I find they are wearing different colors.
> I'm confused now.. Marrah, did you do the image in the correct colors?



I just remember that "P"erla wears "P"urple. 



3huskymom said:


> THe taller mouse is Jaq and the chubby one is Gus (Gus Gus)
> 
> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.



OMG!!! I just LOVE this!! 



jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!



This is why I NEED a larger hoop! He is just the coolest thing. 



emcreative said:


> Okay is anyone here a pro at the "Pluto Skirt" (aka poodle skirt with Pluto)?



Here's one. But I can't say I'm a pro.








teresajoy said:


> Isn't
> SallyfromDe makes the really cute Pluto poodle skirt! I think she might have put them in the Photobucket account.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

danicaw said:


> I stalled out yesterday on DDs shorts.... I didn't like the way the ruffle looked so I am now trying to decide if they are long enough without.
> So, this morning I got to work on some capri's... with drawstrings just above the cuff. I have some like this and was thinking how cute they would be on her.... I used the Easy fit for the basic pants and winged the rest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them... not love, but they are growing on me. I wish I had made them longer. I need to tinker a bit with the drawstrings... they might be to long.
> I thought about just putting the drawstrings thru the bottom cuff.... maybe next time I feel like trying something crazy


These are too cute, I love the drwstrings.



3huskymom said:


> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.


I wish my walmart had this it is too cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> I found this picture.. is this a goth convention or something? :-o


Okay  this is just too funny!!!!


jessica52877 said:


> I made this shirt last weekend when my machine was acting up! This is a machine design I got off etsy! Marah (I think) had posted the picture and I knew Dallas would love it. It is meant for a pair of jeans for him but this was the closest thing I found to sew on! I was in a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got stormtrooper Donald.
> 
> Well, I thought I had some big give pictures in my photobucket but guess I didn't move them over there. I threw together a couple of quick tops with knot straps! I love the knot straps!


Love the Storm Trooper Goofy! Tyler said he'd wear it! 



aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby
> 
> I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!



I  the Ariel one. 


I am going to make my DN a tutu Dress for her First Birthday, I was thinking White, Hot Pink and Blue to match her bow with this ribbon.





What do you think?


----------



## mirandag819

A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.



I like it the way you have it laid out, I think if you went with larger strips between the Princesses it might be too much.


----------



## Twins+2more

Love this skirt.  I think maybe just put one row of circles  between each princess.  Im sure it will turn out stunning either way.


mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


----------



## jham

mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


 
I really love it just the way you have it! It is gorgeous, I can't wait to see the finished product! I made this 7 dwarves skirt with narrower strips between the dwarves. I do that a lot. I like the look of it.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I need some help I am making my DN a TuTu dress for her birthday she is on the small side and I want it to be a surprise so I cannot measure the bean  so I need help, here is a pic of her from last week, 




That suit was 12mos. I am thinking 20in for her chest and 12 in Long


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.



I think it looks awesome! I wouldn't change a thing. It gave me a really good visual of how I wanted to set up some of the stripwork pieces I have planned for when my embroidery machine gets here!!! Very cute idea!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

karebear1 said:


> Did you read that people????  FINALLY!   A kindred spirit!   Do you like pink boas by any chance???


I have an assortment of fanny packs!
My first and favorite I bought is made by "Outward Hound" and has a drink cup holder on each side. Yes, its meant to use with pets- but works perfect for WDW
then one trip I couldnt find it when I was packing and bought another- at an EMS store- I forget the brand, but it was an AWFUL fit!
Last time we were there my Mom bought a traditional fanny pack. I believe she bought it right at our resort shop- we were at OKW, but we saw several options out there.
I am SO a fanny pack girl! and Im "packing" a little too much junk in the trunk at the moment myself.



teresajoy said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was at least 6 weeks, and then only light exercise. Although, I felt great right away!
> 
> I nursed all my kids, Corey nursed A LOT! For a long time, especially right away. Arminda didn't really care much for eating. She got distracted easily. I found that it helped if I used a nursing cover for her. She was very tiny though, and grew slowly so I don't think she needed as much to eat as Corey. Lydia, I don't know, honestly by that point I didn't pay much attention to how often or how long she was eating!!!   She was hungry, I'd nurse her, when she was done we stopped.  Sorry, I'm not much help, bu what I'm getting at is that each baby is different, so just go with it.  Does she sleep in the same room as you? I woudl suggest putting a basinet or crib righ next to your bed, so you don't have to get up in the night to go get her to nurse.
> 
> I don't have any advce on the jelousy thing. None of my kids were jealous of the new babies. Perhaps because they were all spaced apart so far. Of course NOW they are jealous of each other, so maybe it would have been better to get it over with when the baby was a baby!!!
> 
> You will get through this and you will be ok!


Yep, I have a cradle right in our room at the foot of our bed. With Megan as a baby DH moved her to her room (across the hall) on week 2 or 3, but she was having bottles of formula at night. He has not asked to move Hannah- but Im prepared since i have that new bed in her room, I would move with her. he sleeps right through her "complaining' and I flip on a nightlight to nurse. She seems to have a good latch, she certainly is getting bigger all the time, has a suck-swallow thing. But 10-15 minutes is her average. We are still trying to get her to reverse her night and day. And of course her favorite time to sleep is around 6pm-10pm. I almost always initiate nursing her- she might get mildly "complainy" she sounds like a little lamb baaing- and it takes a lot to get her to cry to be fed- usually because it's not happening fast enough. LOL. I think it's just a "in due time" thing.

Megan (3) had a great day today- I gave her rescue remedy in her juice this morning and she was her normal self all day today- but she's having a really hard time falling asleep tonight. Hope tomorrow is a good day for her.




revrob said:


> That would have been me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you could find a pattern.  However, it's pretty much just a piece with points cut out.  It would be fairly simple to free hand.  Fold a piece of paper, trace out half of the design, cut it out, walah!  Pattern!  Did that make sense?


This is my first time seeing this and can I just say- please put this in the photobucket! LOL! Sleeping Beauty is Megan's favorite and this is sooo cute and such a practical way for her to dress like a princess on a hot Florida day!So I will need to be reminded of this next year!



mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.



No advice, but LOVe the fabric and love the appliques! This is going to be an awesome skirt, when she outgrows it you should make it into a quilt!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I need some help I am making my DN a TuTu dress for her birthday she is on the small side and I want it to be a surprise so I cannot measure the bean  so I need help, here is a pic of her from last week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That suit was 12mos. I am thinking 20in for her chest and 12 in Long


I would guess she is a little smaller than 20" in the chest- maybe more like 17-19" -what a cutie!


Wendy- how are you feeling tonight??

I seem to be having a lot of headaches at the end of the day, Im drinking water, eating protein, etc. Go figure.

HOORAY! I sewed borders on 3 sides of the quilt today! BUT realized I am about 6" short for the last side- so I need to go buy a fat quarter to finish off the last strip. But it felt sooo good to make progress. ALMOST done!


----------



## emcreative

the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!

the bad news: i caught what the kids have!

oy vey crawling back into bed.


----------



## 3huskymom

Could someone please PM me the address for the Baker family give. I want to mail the Tink dress on Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.



I think it looks great like that.  It will show off the princesses well.  They could get a little lost if there was the same amount of the circle fabric.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Nicole! So glad to see you posting - I know you are extra busy  right now with your girls!!! Glad you had a good day!!!

I was starting to feel human again - I need frozen drinks (non alcoholic of course) to keep the pain under control - I think we are turning a corner, but night time always seems to make me feel worse for some reason. The Dr. recommended that I stay home tomorrow, and I have the sick time so I think I'll take his advice and rest for the day. Then I'll only have work on Friday and it will be the weekend. I still have the strep white spots - they should disappear real soon, right?????? anyways thanks for asking!!!!

We did not go over for Elizabeth's bday tonight - I felt crummy, and really I get no peace (not that I mind at all!!) when I am with the kids. They enjoy sharing every thing with aunt wendy, so  I think it was smart to stay home. We will go over on Tuesday and celebrate Elizabeth and Hannah's birthdays!!

Ive been trying to make one of those botiquey loopy bows - I JUST CANT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.



 for the new machine.

 for getting . 

hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.



Oh no - now you??? Awww, I hope you can rest a little - I know it must be so hard with kids in the house....
ARe the kids all better?


----------



## mrsmiller

I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
 I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)












without the sash












linnette


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is my first time seeing this and can I just say- please put this in the photobucket! LOL! Sleeping Beauty is Megan's favorite and this is sooo cute and such a practical way for her to dress like a princess on a hot Florida day!So I will need to be reminded of this next year!



It's not in photobucket?  I go load it.




emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.




YAY!  for your machine!

BOO!  for being sick!  So sorry, friend!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Officially quit my job today and gave 2 weeks notice.  Kinda feeling bad because I really do like working there. Just think they have some kinks to work out!  Well, now I have time to sew new outfits for out next Disney trip!  Yah!  Hope to be on here more often again!


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



I LOVE THE RED POLKA DOT!  I really makes the whole dress pop!  Great job - it's another fabulous Linnette creation!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



I really like it with the red polka dot fabric




I hope everyone who is sick will get to feeling better soon.


----------



## 3huskymom

Are there any tutorials out there or hints for altering a pair of  jean to have ruffles or flares at the bottom??? TIA!


----------



## revrob

3huskymom said:


> Are there any tutorials out there or hints for altering a pair of  jean to have ruffles or flares at the bottom??? TIA!



I know there's one on YCMT.  Have you checked the bookmarks?  Basically, what you do is cut off the bottom hem, open up the seam a little bit (just a few inches), gather a double thickness piece of fabric, sew to the bottom of the pants, sew the seam back as well as the ends of the ruffle in one seam.  It's very simple.


----------



## karamat

sahm1000 said:


> Which fabric store are you talking about?  The  ones on Harry Hines?  I've actually never been down there.  Right here around me we have Joann's, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and one very good quilt shop.  There is also a really great store that sells decorating fabric that I've been to also that has a store located on Harry Hines.


Yeah - Harry Hines, that's what I was thinking of.



churchpilot said:


> Yes, there is.  You are probably tons better by now, but if it ever happens again, the MD can order a mouth wash/rinse that you gargle at the back of your throat.  It has viscous lidocaine, mylanta, and benadryl liquid in it.  It will numb the back of your throat like a charm!



That sounds like the stuff my Dr. gave me last month.  I couldn't use it - it was thick and tasted horrible!  Couldn't keep it in my mouth for more than a couple of seconds. 



mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



LOVE the red polka dot!!


----------



## jessica52877

3huskymom said:


> Could someone please PM me the address for the Baker family give. I want to mail the Tink dress on Saturday. Thanks!



PM'ing you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> That would have been me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you could find a pattern.  However, it's pretty much just a piece with points cut out.  It would be fairly simple to free hand.  Fold a piece of paper, trace out half of the design, cut it out, walah!  Pattern!  Did that make sense?


Good idea, I'll do it that way; I just hate freehanding pieces like that; that are exact kwim?  I can't believe the S people stopped making that pattern!  uggghhh.  Thanks though!  I'm just gonna keep repeating, I think I can over and over LOL 


mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


That is going to be gorgeous!  I really like the thinner strips between.


jham said:


> I really love it just the way you have it! It is gorgeous, I can't wait to see the finished product! I made this 7 dwarves skirt with narrower strips between the dwarves. I do that a lot. I like the look of it.


Super Cute!!!!


mommyof2princesses said:


> Officially quit my job today and gave 2 weeks notice.  Kinda feeling bad because I really do like working there. Just think they have some kinks to work out!  Well, now I have time to sew new outfits for out next Disney trip!  Yah!  Hope to be on here more often again!


Congrats on your SAHM status!


Linette; love, love, love, love, love the red polka dot sash, too!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

I cannot use the ruffler and I cannot MULTI_QUOTE!!


somehow I lost all my quotes!!!

Prayers for those in need of them

Jessica:  LOVE, LOVE  the t shirt

Wendy: Hoping you feel better soon!!!

Love, the princesses tutu's 

PrincessKell: Love the outfit you made for your daughter's last day of school, love your daughter's smile and hair!!!!

3huskymom:  Do you know if there any more dalmatian fabric available...I would love (2yrds) some

Miranda819: Cannot wait to see the complete outfit


Jeannie: :worship the  7 dwarfs skirt

Marah(emcreative) Take care , rest and hope you feel better soon!!!

teresa:  did you do the dress for Arminda? I had tears when I read about the quilt and fabric find, oh my, what are the chances you will find the same fabric!!!! it makes the dress even more special....


I know I missed a lot more but as usual loving everything I see!!!!

On a funny note , today I went to see the dr, as I am beginning to show issues with the shunts and balance , the dr found that my pressure was really high even though I am taking medicine for it(atenolol ) so I told him I was just a little stress....He recommended that I take on a hobby when I asked for a suggestion he recommended SEWING!!!! this was me......If he only knew the cause of my stress has to do with sewing (I've been asked to make a pattern for jeans and feeling bad not wanting to say NO I committed myself , now I am stressing as I know that is way, way over me)


Edited to add:  Thank you all, polka dots it is!!!!!!!!

Linnette


----------



## 3huskymom

mrsmiller said:


> 3huskymom:  Do you know if there any more dalmatian fabric available...I would love (2yrds) some



I will be going in there Friday or tomorrow if I have time. I have 3 others ahead of you so it will depend how much is left. I will let everyone know what I am able to get!


----------



## mickeyjen

mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



I see you've already decided, but I just wanted to say that I also love the polka dots!!!  What a beautiful dress - will you be selling the pattern?  I'd love to make one!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.


Hope you get over it quickly!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


Beautiful!  Love the kite fabric!!!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> No "mights" about it girl. It's a done deal!! I'm there for 3 nights 4 days from Mon- Thursday.  Maybe I'll make it 4 nights 5 days.  We'll see.  I'm at..... where else????   AKV.



I so ESITED!!!! (That is how Corey use to say excited when he was little!)

OOH, I'll post pics and tell a fanny pack story in a minute. 



danicaw said:


> I stalled out yesterday on DDs shorts.... I didn't like the way the ruffle looked so I am now trying to decide if they are long enough without.
> So, this morning I got to work on some capri's... with drawstrings just above the cuff. I have some like this and was thinking how cute they would be on her.... I used the Easy fit for the basic pants and winged the rest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them... not love, but they are growing on me. I wish I had made them longer. I need to tinker a bit with the drawstrings... they might be to long.
> I thought about just putting the drawstrings thru the bottom cuff.... maybe next time I feel like trying something crazy


I LOVE those!!! That is such a cute idea!!! What a cute little twist on the easy fits!!! I want to try that for Lyddie! 


SallyfromDE said:


>


I just LOVE that skirt!!!! Thanks for posting it again! 



mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


I absolutely LOVE this!!! It is so cute!! It looks great like it is, with the thinner strips! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yep, I have a cradle right in our room at the foot of our bed. With Megan as a baby DH moved her to her room (across the hall) on week 2 or 3, but she was having bottles of formula at night. He has not asked to move Hannah- but Im prepared since i have that new bed in her room, I would move with her. he sleeps right through her "complaining' and I flip on a nightlight to nurse. She seems to have a good latch, she certainly is getting bigger all the time, has a suck-swallow thing. But 10-15 minutes is her average. We are still trying to get her to reverse her night and day. And of course her favorite time to sleep is around 6pm-10pm. I almost always initiate nursing her- she might get mildly "complainy" she sounds like a little lamb baaing- and it takes a lot to get her to cry to be fed- usually because it's not happening fast enough. LOL. I think it's just a "in due time" thing.
> !



I'm no doctor, but it really sounds like you are doing everything right!!! You reading her signals before she has to cry!    You couldn't move the cradle to the side of your bed could you? I found that easier than at the end of the bed. We tried it both ways with Corey. 



emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.


Oh no!! Get better soon! 



mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


I LOVE this so much!!! It is just adorable!!! That kite fabric would be perfect for Tessa!!! Where did you find it!!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Officially quit my job today and gave 2 weeks notice.  Kinda feeling bad because I really do like working there. Just think they have some kinks to work out!  Well, now I have time to sew new outfits for out next Disney trip!  Yah!  Hope to be on here more often again!


I hope you enjoy staying home.  Have fun sewing! 



3huskymom said:


> Are there any tutorials out there or hints for altering a pair of  jean to have ruffles or flares at the bottom??? TIA!



Steph made a really good flare legged pants tutorial. It's in her blog, and I put it in the bookmarks. 

ETA: Here it is: http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/02/04/hippie-jeans/


mrsmiller said:


> teresa:  did you do the dress for Arminda? I had tears when I read about the quilt and fabric find, oh my, what are the chances you will find the same fabric!!!! it makes the dress even more special....
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, you do too much!!! 

And, thank you! Yes, I did get the dress made! I was so happy to find that fabric too!!!  I'll post some pictures in a minute.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


>



I really like the princess dot for the thinner strips. Where did you get that, who is the designer?



mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



Linette, I love this dress sooo much! And I especially love the red polka dot. Are you going to have a tutorial for that?


----------



## teresajoy

Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!

For Alexis for the Big Give:

Snow White:





and, I added a little cape:





Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!






She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair! 





I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school! 

And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:










And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress?????? 

A FANNY PACK!!! 

I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

froggy33 said:


> I have made two pettiskirts using chiffon from afc-express and an interpretation of the martha stewart tutorial.  I also got some great ideas from Flea's tutorial on her blog (for the second one)!  They both turned out nice, but the second one is better and I love it!  I made them for my 9 month old little girl and used just shy of 4 yards for a petti about 8 inches long.  So, in other words it takes a bit more than Martha says.  But since it is pretty cheap chiffon, it's okay.  I don't buy their satin, cause it seems expensive - I just get some from Hancock's or JoAnns.  You don't use very much of it anyway.
> 
> This was my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess


They both look great! Love the white and blue one!! Your baby girl is adorable!! 


aliceindisneyland said:


> Trying photos again!
> Giselle--Enchanted Tutu--Central Park Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda--Hunchback of Notre Dame Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made Minnie Mouse and Tinkerbell tutus for DD's 2nd birthday (though less full than these) and she wore them all day (ha! 1 at a time that is!) every day on her birthday trip last fall.  I kept thinking up designs for character tutus and ended up making (so far) 10 different characters, with designs for at least 20 more.  Very fun for me and DD of course loves my hobby
> 
> I resized to "medium"--the xl was distorting the thread--hope that's ok!


Great Ideas!! My favs are the giselle and the esmerelda! 
Where did you get all the different colors of tulle?


danicaw said:


> I stalled out yesterday on DDs shorts.... I didn't like the way the ruffle looked so I am now trying to decide if they are long enough without.
> So, this morning I got to work on some capri's... with drawstrings just above the cuff. I have some like this and was thinking how cute they would be on her.... I used the Easy fit for the basic pants and winged the rest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them... not love, but they are growing on me. I wish I had made them longer. I need to tinker a bit with the drawstrings... they might be to long.
> I thought about just putting the drawstrings thru the bottom cuff.... maybe next time I feel like trying something crazy


I think they look great! Very cute! 


mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


If you're worried about it being to long and gathered to much go with the narrower strips. Otherwise I think you did and awesome Job!! I like the strip fabric I think all the colors go really well together and the crowns are very fitting! 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> I need some help I am making my DN a TuTu dress for her birthday she is on the small side and I want it to be a surprise so I cannot measure the bean  so I need help, here is a pic of her from last week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That suit was 12mos. I am thinking 20in for her chest and 12 in Long


I can measure a 12 month shirt or outfit if you want. They're all laying on tables in my garage! 


mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


Great Job Linnette!! Both colors are look wonderful! Can I ask about what size is that dress and how much bias tape you used?


teresajoy said:


> Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!


Lucas' teacher cried on the last day of preschool while she read a story about a racoon going off to school. It was very sweet. And when she let the tears flow we all let them go! 
Love the dresses!! Is your weather being as unpredictable as ours is? First armindas in short socks and showing her bare arms then lydia has pants under her dress?! I'm just wondering if Summer will ever arrive in this neck of the woods?? So next fall you'll have three kids in three different schools! My mom experienced that feat as well!


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> Did you read that people????  FINALLY!   A kindred spirit!   Do you like pink boas by any chance???






revrob said:


> HEY, GUYS!  Just wanted to give you all a heads up!  Check out Carla's new tunic pattern - she made PATTERN OF THE WEEK!
> http://www.examiner.com/x-6935-Sewing-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Pattern-pick-of-the-week
> WAY TO GO, CARLA!  WOO HOO!


How exciting! Congrats Carla!


froggy33 said:


> I have made two pettiskirts using chiffon from afc-express and an interpretation of the martha stewart tutorial.  I also got some great ideas from Flea's tutorial on her blog (for the second one)!  They both turned out nice, but the second one is better and I love it!  I made them for my 9 month old little girl and used just shy of 4 yards for a petti about 8 inches long.  So, in other words it takes a bit more than Martha says.  But since it is pretty cheap chiffon, it's okay.  I don't buy their satin, cause it seems expensive - I just get some from Hancock's or JoAnns.  You don't use very much of it anyway.
> 
> This was my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my second.  It is much fuller.  I changed a few settings.  I find them really easy, just time consuming.  This is the best picture of it I have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess


Oh no.. I only have 3 yards of the chiffon. Can I order more and it will work, or can it not be pieced together??? I want it to be fluffy! I have the pink in the first picture. Love the second one though. How adorable!



teresajoy said:


> Hey, you asked about milkcrates the other day and I kept forgetting to answer you!!!  My husband works at a grocery store and he told me that the milk and most of the dairy products come to the store in milk crates. Those belong to the dairy company though. I think they might get rid of them periodically when they are wearing out. But, most of the milk crates people would have now are the ones they sell at Walmart and Target just for storing things in.



Oh cool.. didn't know they sold them in the stores. We don't have a Target in our little town. I have to go to New Orleans to get to Target. Hubby doesn't like me going there. Surely he won't understand my need for milk crates.


danicaw said:


>


That is really cute! I have a Children's Corner pattern with pants that are very similar.



SallyfromDE said:


> I just remember that "P"erla wears "P"urple.


Thanks! I will remember that.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am going to make my DN a tutu Dress for her First Birthday, I was thinking White, Hot Pink and Blue to match her bow with this ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Very pretty ribbon. I think it will look great. Cupcakes seem to be very popular.





emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.



Aww.. hope you feel better.

*Miranda* - I lost your quote, but I wanted tos ay that your princesses are beautiful! The only thing I'd be worried about is that you try to make it to where you can read the words. When you gather it might bunch it up... Disneylovinfamily(sorry.. i forget names too easily) made a dress using triangle-like panels for the skirt of the dress. I made a skirt that way to avoid the gathering issues. Not sure if you will even have problems with it. I just seem to... 
I really like the colors you picked out. It is perfect! I know how much time that look. 

Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too.. 
In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is. 
















Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess. 




No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.  
I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.

*EDITED TO ADD THIS:*


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!


Wow.. You went all out on that Big Give outfit. It looks great. I love Snow White.
Arminda's quilt dress is really pretty. Is the sash attached? I always wonder that.
I just adore Lydia's dress. It is so pretty! How do you do that little thing in her hair? I know I saw someone else on here post with those in their childs hair.. is this something i need to know?? 

I had a frustrating day. I'm off to bed.. probably to stare at the ceiling for a few hours, but still.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

teresajoy said:


> Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!


I love the dresses!  I just cleaned out my closet and found not one but 2 Fanny packs!!  


*Toadstool* said:


> How exciting! Congrats Carla!
> 
> Oh no.. I only have 3 yards of the chiffon. Can I order more and it will work, or can it not be pieced together??? I want it to be fluffy! I have the pink in the first picture. Love the second one though. How adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool.. didn't know they sold them in the stores. We don't have a Target in our little town. I have to go to New Orleans to get to Target. Hubby doesn't like me going there. Surely he won't understand my need for milk crates.
> 
> That is really cute! I have a Children's Corner pattern with pants that are very similar.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I will remember that.
> 
> 
> Very pretty ribbon. I think it will look great. Cupcakes seem to be very popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. hope you feel better.
> 
> *Miranda* -
> Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too..
> In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.



I like the Fish outfit. 


Disneymommy~ I ended up going with 18in elastic.  I like it, but I think I am going to head to Wal-Mart tomorrow to get some fake flowers to add to it.  I also made it long since I can shape it when I give it to my Sis.
Madi Sqeeeeeeeeed into it then was mad it wasnt for her


----------



## mrsmiller

disneymommieof2 said:


> They both look great! Love the white and blue one!! Your baby girl is adorable!!
> 
> Great Ideas!! My favs are the giselle and the esmerelda!
> Where did you get all the different colors of tulle?
> 
> I think they look great! Very cute!
> 
> If you're worried about it being to long and gathered to much go with the narrower strips. Otherwise I think you did and awesome Job!! I like the strip fabric I think all the colors go really well together and the crowns are very fitting!
> 
> I can measure a 12 month shirt or outfit if you want. They're all laying on tables in my garage!
> 
> Great Job Linnette!! Both colors are look wonderful! Can I ask about what size is that dress and how much bias tape you used?
> 
> Lucas' teacher cried on the last day of preschool while she read a story about a racoon going off to school. It was very sweet. And when she let the tears flow we all let them go!
> Love the dresses!! Is your weather being as unpredictable as ours is? First armindas in short socks and showing her bare arms then lydia has pants under her dress?! I'm just wondering if Summer will ever arrive in this neck of the woods?? So next fall you'll have three kids in three different schools! My mom experienced that feat as well!





I am glad that you guys liked the dress, as usual I always stress so much,the dress is a size 8/10  --chest 28-- I used almost 5 yrds of bias tape


----------



## Stephres

3huskymom said:


> Are there any tutorials out there or hints for altering a pair of  jean to have ruffles or flares at the bottom??? TIA!



Teresa already answered you, but my blog is HERE

Please let me know if you have any questions!



teresajoy said:


>



I love little Snow White! And Arminda looks so pretty, what fashion sense to add a fanny pack! Lydia looks ready for the beach (except for the pants, was it cold?). Megan keeps asking me if we can come up to Michigan in the summer, I wish!



*Toadstool* said:


>



I love the fancy H! Very cute outfit and really cool looking museum.


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!



1- ALWAYS look behind the coch first!

2- Arminda looks beautiful..... and so grown up! just like a future 6th grader for sure!

3- I would've cried too.....  Do you think they ever realize what they're doing to us when they grow???  

4- Lydia..... frowning dress?? So cute!  But, I have ot say i loev her beach dress!  Does she have red in her hair? Sure looks like it in that pic!

5- Arminda wanted to wear her fanny pack??    I love her even more now!   (I can't believe you tried to talk  her out of that! What kind of mother are you?)



*Toadstool* said:


> Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too..
> In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*



That Hannah is adorable!  And so is that dress!!!

Love the mouse/disboutique thing! WE need t-shirts made with these thigns embroidered on them for the next Disboutique meet!



*Toadstool* said:


> I had a frustrating day. I'm off to bed.. probably to stare at the ceiling for a few hours, but still.



Are you feeling better this morning??  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love the dresses!  I just cleaned out my closet and found not one but 2 Fanny packs!!
> 
> 
> Disneymommy~ I ended up going with 18in elastic.  I like it, but I think I am going to head to Wal-Mart tomorrow to get some fake flowers to add to it.  I also made it long since I can shape it when I give it to my Sis.
> Madi Sqeeeeeeeeed into it then was mad it wasnt for her



1- 2 FANNY PACKS!!!  Why....... you struck gold didn't you???  

2- Too many cute kid pictures being posted today! Look at those curls!


----------



## KarenW

mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Are there any tutorials out there or hints for altering a pair of  jean to have ruffles or flares at the bottom??? TIA!



I was also going to suggest Steph's blog.



mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



Very nice.  Glad you decided on the polka dots.  They look great.



teresajoy said:


> Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!



Very cute Snow White.  Love the addition of the cape.

Arminda looks great in the new dress.  Liam has his Grade 6 graduation (Elementary school to Gr. 6, Junior high for 7 & 8) next week, and he is now officially taller than me.  They grow up too fast.

So cute about Lydia being sad about leaving her teacher, isn't it great when they have a teacher they just love?



*Toadstool* said:


> http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp328
> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess. :)
> [IMG]http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp328/_Toadstool_/th_perlastitchout.jpg
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*



Adorable fishey dress.  And Hannah looks soooo cute.

The Disboutiquers design looks awesome.


----------



## tricia

I am making hand bags for the teachers this year with some teacher fabric I got while I was in Florida in March.  Each child has 2 regular teacher, morning French and Afternoon English.  And since Liam is leaving the school after 8 years, I am making one each for the Phys Ed and the Music Teachers.

Bag 1





Bag 2





Bag 3





And for the Music Teacher





I haven't finished the one for the Phys Ed teacher yet, and I had to send one to school last week (forgot to take a picture) because the teacher was off early due to a maternity leave.

Once I am finished the last one I think I will put that pattern away for a little while.  It is great, and easy to make, but I will have made 11 of them in the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

disneymommieof2 said:


> Great Ideas!! My favs are the giselle and the esmerelda!
> Where did you get all the different colors of tulle?



Thank you!  I mostly use bulk tulle (instead of rolls).  I only use shimmer tulle, so it's really a hunt as it seems color trends make inventory go in and out with each season--when I find the perfect color I grab all I can!  Joann Fabric's shimmer tulle is great, including the rolls they sell--very sturdy (but expensive!--yay for coupons!)  Walmart usually has a nice selection, but it's much softer--which is actually not good for tutus--soft = rolls up/wrinkles more/doesn't lay straight. I'm pretty limited in my area--it's Joann, Beverly (poor quality tulle there), Walmart, and Michael's (for rolls--with wedding stuff).  When my stash runs low I'll probably go ahead and order online--and switch to rolls since I can cut a tutu from rolls in 30 min (bulk cutting takes 90 min!)  Thanks again!  I'm happy to help with any tutu tips  Wish I could sew like you all--amazing!


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I  the Ariel one.
> 
> 
> I am going to make my DN a tutu Dress for her First Birthday, I was thinking White, Hot Pink and Blue to match her bow with this ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Thank you!
The ribbon is adorable!  Are you going to do cupcakes for her cake too--so cute!  I love tutu dresses on tiny girls--you can see their chubby little shoulders--they look like little pixies!  If you double or triple your stack of each color as you go, the color really shows nicely; single strips will make it look paler and blend the colors together more--depends on which look you're going for and you can't make a mistake because any tutu is a great tutu to a little girl!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too..
> In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*




LOVE Hannah's outfit!  Where did you get that "H"?  I may need that alphabet!

WOW!  the Disboutiquers design came out GREAT!  It's fabulous!  I also think that the design would be really cute stitching out a name - it would be precious stitching out "Hannah"!  (or AbbyGrace!)
I finally stitched mine out - I was coming to post a pic to see what you thought!
I see some stray threads, but besides that I think it's gonna work!


----------



## revrob

THOSE LOOKING FOR ROLLS OF TULLE!I used to make a lot of tutus - I've given it up for sewing (I didn't have the space to store everything).  I always bought my tulle onlinen at www.nashvillewraps.com.  They had lots of colors and ship really fast!


----------



## ericalynn1979

OK - Disboutiquers, you've finally sucked me into your vortex!  I've been watching this thread for a while, loving all of the wonderful stuff you're coming up with, and thinking hmmm, I could do that!

So I pulled out my little Kenmore sewing machine, and made some Mickey head applique t-shirts using my Cricut (I'm also a scrapbooker, so I just happen to have one hanging around my office/craft room).  Now I'm thoroughly sucked in and have decided I need a new sewing machine so I can make DD's Halloween costume before our trip to WDW and the MNSSHP!

Soo... my question is what do you think about this sewing machine?  The Brother SE 350?

http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=SE350

I've found it for around $300, which is right where I want to spend.  But it doesn't accept the Disney embroidery cards

However.

Brother also makes the Innovis 900D

http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=nv900d

Which, of course, has the Disney images already on board, more decorative stitches, and the ability to accept the Disney embroidery cards.  For a wonderful price tag of $749.  

They're basically the same machine on the inside.

Tell me what you would do!  Would I regret going with the cheaper machine and not being able to do the Disney designs?  Or do I promise not to ask for anything for Christmas or my birthday or anniversary or Mother's day and splurge on the 900D?


----------



## revrob

I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!

Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with it  and learned how to make patches all at the same time!


----------



## KARAJ

revrob said:


> That would have been me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you could find a pattern.  However, it's pretty much just a piece with points cut out.  It would be fairly simple to free hand.  Fold a piece of paper, trace out half of the design, cut it out, walah!  Pattern!  Did that make sense?



Is there any way we could see a couple more angles of this including  the back? Pretty Please?  

Also if anyone else wants to repost their summer princess outfits (especially if you do not mind my attempt at CASEing it, make sure you noticed I said ATTEMPT) I for one would be love it. We are leaving in 3 weeks and 3 days for my DChildrens first trip to the world including my 3yo DD, Her name is Arianna and she is a Princessaholic, Hi, Arianna! and my 5yo niece will also be going with us so I would like to make at least one simple princess themed summer one. I know I have seen shorts outfits at least once. Thanks all!!


----------



## KARAJ

mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



So is this pattern for purchase?? Oh, I hope you say yes, I bought some lovely Asian type material and this would look so great!!


----------



## KARAJ

mrsmiller said:


> I cannot use the ruffler and I cannot MULTI_QUOTE!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a funny note , today I went to see the dr, as I am beginning to show issues with the shunts and balance , the dr found that my pressure was really high even though I am taking medicine for it(atenolol ) so I told him I was just a little stress....He recommended that I take on a hobby when I asked for a suggestion he recommended SEWING!!!! this was me......If he only knew the cause of my stress has to do with sewing (I've been asked to make a pattern for jeans and feeling bad not wanting to say NO I committed myself , now I am stressing as I know that is way, way over me)
> 
> 
> Linnette



I LOVE, LOVE this that is great!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy, hope you are enjoying your restful day off and feel better soon!

someone else was sick- I forget who- hope you feel well soon too!

Linnette- Okay, first, I totally love the wrap dress! I vote for a red sash with yellow trim - I can totally visualize that and it seems perfect.
Toadstool- I think you should put this on Etsy as a private sale and offer them to all of us on tshirts LOL. I would like to place my order now. 
Guess what????? Remember those little newborn dresses Wendy and I made (Wendy did Elmo and mine was a floral flannel)? Well I went to put mine on Hannah last week and it was already too small!!! I did the smaller size of the 2 choices (since Megan had been such a tiny baby) guess Hannah will have it for a teddybear or doll...

and Im so excited, we are 1 year away from our next trip and starting to discuss plans, Dh has been telling Megan we are going to WDW when she turns 4.... and Im contemplating where we will be staying. We own at Old Key West, but it's not my favorite resort- limited dining options, and you have to drive to EVERYTHING (pros are the pool and kiddie pool and the larger than average rooms) I can book there now (12 month window) but for other DVC i have to wait til October...
so one kiddo's b-day is April 21 and the other is May 22- we usually like to go in May- but should I try to go over one of their birthdays?
I'm leaning towards The Boardwalk Villas, we stayed there last time and we were sooo pleased, it seemed perfect for a family with little kids. -so easy to get back to room for naps, and so many dining choices, room service and I loved being able to just pop down to the boardwalk for a funnel cake and ice cream at night and then back to room. it was also convenient to run down to the Screen Door for milk, krispie treats. etc..

I am SOO excited! I know, it's crazy, it's a year away. I also had a scary moment, I called to check on my points a few days ago and realized I missed my banking window (April 30) and i had 65 points I was at risk of losing!!! The customer service rep was kind enough to get them reenstated to our account and banked so i didnt lose them.
We have enough for a 2 bedroom for a week- woohoo!

I considered The Beach Club, but I would have to borrow points to stay there and Im not sure its worth it for the xtra points it would cost me...
I also considered the Contemporary's new villas- 
I have never been over to see Wilderness Lodge or the villas.....
Id like ot go to Animal Kindom villas (Jambo House) but when both girls are a little older.
So far BCV is my top choice as a repeat trip.

Thats one of the things I love to WDW- being able to stay somewhere new each trip.


OH- and Megan (3) looked at this thread and made her first request- Mommy, buy me that? (Regarding the Princesses applique) my machine doesnt do embroidery. I had to explain to her that it's not for sale. "Oh" was her response. LOL



So, I wonder when i should start sewing?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ericalynn1979 said:


> OK - Disboutiquers, you've finally sucked me into your vortex!  I've been watching this thread for a while, loving all of the wonderful stuff you're coming up with, and thinking hmmm, I could do that!
> 
> So I pulled out my little Kenmore sewing machine, and made some Mickey head applique t-shirts using my Cricut (I'm also a scrapbooker, so I just happen to have one hanging around my office/craft room).  Now I'm thoroughly sucked in and have decided I need a new sewing machine so I can make DD's Halloween costume before our trip to WDW and the MNSSHP!
> 
> Soo... my question is what do you think about this sewing machine?  The Brother SE 350?
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=SE350
> 
> I've found it for around $300, which is right where I want to spend.  But it doesn't accept the Disney embroidery cards
> 
> However.
> 
> Brother also makes the Innovis 900D
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=nv900d
> 
> Which, of course, has the Disney images already on board, more decorative stitches, and the ability to accept the Disney embroidery cards.  For a wonderful price tag of $749.
> 
> They're basically the same machine on the inside.
> 
> Tell me what you would do!  Would I regret going with the cheaper machine and not being able to do the Disney designs?  Or do I promise not to ask for anything for Christmas or my birthday or anniversary or Mother's day and splurge on the 900D?


I have the Brother SE350 and I bought the PED Basic which came with a memory card and an adapter for the card. I am able to put any designs that I want onto the card and use them in my machine, as long as they are in PES format and 4x4 in size. I love my machine and I love it even more now that I have the card and the adapter. FIS (for information sake) The PED Basic does not say that it will work on vista, but it does and I haven't had any problems with that program.


----------



## disneymommieof2

*Toadstool* said:


> Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too..
> In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*


Hannah looks so ADORABLE!! Love that fishy fabric! 
Can I just say that this picture totally is crackying me up!!! Did you put the pepper over that guys head or is that a happy coincidence?  Either way it is hilarious! 


mrsmiller said:


> I am glad that you guys liked the dress, as usual I always stress so much,the dress is a size 8/10  --chest 28-- I used almost 5 yrds of bias tape


Thanks Linette! I am going to make sophia a mulan outfit for her birthday next month. I have never used bias tape, I always end with ruffles! I buy it and I always wonder how much I actually would need! 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Disneymommy~ I ended up going with 18in elastic.  I like it, but I think I am going to head to Wal-Mart tomorrow to get some fake flowers to add to it.  I also made it long since I can shape it when I give it to my Sis.
> Madi Sqeeeeeeeeed into it then was mad it wasnt for her


Your Niece is going to be so cute in that!! I guess you'll be making another one for Madi! Can't deprive the poor girl! 


tricia said:


> I am making hand bags for the teachers this year with some teacher fabric I got while I was in Florida in March.  Each child has 2 regular teacher, morning French and Afternoon English.  And since Liam is leaving the school after 8 years, I am making one each for the Phys Ed and the Music Teachers.
> 
> Bag 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Music Teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the one for the Phys Ed teacher yet, and I had to send one to school last week (forgot to take a picture) because the teacher was off early due to a maternity leave.
> 
> Once I am finished the last one I think I will put that pattern away for a little while.  It is great, and easy to make, but I will have made 11 of them in the last 6 weeks or so.


Love those! Lucky Lucky Teachers! I would definitely need to put a pattern away after that many! I bet your a pro now! 


aliceindisneyland said:


> Thank you!  I mostly use bulk tulle (instead of rolls).  I only use shimmer tulle, so it's really a hunt as it seems color trends make inventory go in and out with each season--when I find the perfect color I grab all I can!  Joann Fabric's shimmer tulle is great, including the rolls they sell--very sturdy (but expensive!--yay for coupons!)  Walmart usually has a nice selection, but it's much softer--which is actually not good for tutus--soft = rolls up/wrinkles more/doesn't lay straight. I'm pretty limited in my area--it's Joann, Beverly (poor quality tulle there), Walmart, and Michael's (for rolls--with wedding stuff).  When my stash runs low I'll probably go ahead and order online--and switch to rolls since I can cut a tutu from rolls in 30 min (bulk cutting takes 90 min!)  Thanks again!  I'm happy to help with any tutu tips  Wish I could sew like you all--amazing!


Thanks for the info! I have done tutus before and used the rolls- Joann jst doesn't have many color choices. I'll be keeping my eyes out for it now!!


revrob said:


> THOSE LOOKING FOR ROLLS OF TULLE!I used to make a lot of tutus - I've given it up for sewing (I didn't have the space to store everything).  I always bought my tulle onlinen at www.nashvillewraps.com.  They had lots of colors and ship really fast!


Thanks Shannon! 


revrob said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!
> 
> Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with it  and learned how to make patches all at the same time!



Cute! Have fun with your new machine!! I am going to do some embroidery on my grammies machine- The mulan designs. I am getting so excited to give it a try!


----------



## billwendy

ooh, I'd love a disbotiquer's shirt!!!!!!! I love both of the designs!!

I cant believe Hannah is too big for the itty bitty!!! WOW!!

Feeling alot better today - still have a bit of a sore throat, called Dr's office and they said to give it another dose of medicine and to come back Saturday if I wasnt better - my spots are really almost gone now, so I'll go back to work tomorrow....of course today I'll spend worrying about what the day will bring tomorrow!!! Hopefully my caseload is full and I"ll just zip through the day!!


----------



## froggy33

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I need some help I am making my DN a TuTu dress for her birthday she is on the small side and I want it to be a surprise so I cannot measure the bean  so I need help, here is a pic of her from last week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That suit was 12mos. I am thinking 20in for her chest and 12 in Long



My daughter is at the 50% for height and weight. She is also currently in 9-12 month clothing.  I usually make her skirts 17-18 inches, so I would say 18-19 for the chest.  It'd be better it it was smaller by an inch versus bigger I think.  For length I make skirts about 8-10 inches (that's from the "waist").

Good luck!


----------



## shel112676

Hello!!

Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for some clothing ideas with some holiday flair....I tried to look through all of the posts but, WOW, so many wonderful disigns to sort through! You're all so talented!!
Anyway, I'm just looking for some ideas for the usual vacation wardrobe but with a holiday twist since we'll be taking our next trip to the world this november to see the christmas decorations!!
I greatly appreciate any help you can offer me!!

Thank you


----------



## danicaw

teresajoy said:


> Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!



Great Snow White dress! 
And what fun to be able to match the quilt with a new dress! I love it.
I made DS a blanket for his first birthday and still have about a yard of the fabric left... I don't know what I am going to do with it, but I love it and I want it to be something special. Great Job!

We have that same beach fabric. I love how it looks on the dress! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*



Love the Disboutiquers Perla mouse! Its wonderful! 
And what a cutie Hannah is! Great outfit!



revrob said:


> LOVE Hannah's outfit!  Where did you get that "H"?  I may need that alphabet!
> 
> WOW!  the Disboutiquers design came out GREAT!  It's fabulous!  I also think that the design would be really cute stitching out a name - it would be precious stitching out "Hannah"!  (or AbbyGrace!)
> I finally stitched mine out - I was coming to post a pic to see what you thought!
> I see some stray threads, but besides that I think it's gonna work!



Oh, I love this one to! Are you guys taking orders 



revrob said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!
> 
> Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with it  and learned how to make patches all at the same time!



CUTE! Where did the design come from? Super cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and Im so excited, we are 1 year away from our next trip and starting to discuss plans, Dh has been telling Megan we are going to WDW when she turns 4.... and Im contemplating where we will be staying. We own at Old Key West, but it's not my favorite resort- limited dining options, and you have to drive to EVERYTHING (pros are the pool and kiddie pool and the larger than average rooms) I can book there now (12 month window) but for other DVC i have to wait til October...
> so one kiddo's b-day is April 21 and the other is May 22- we usually like to go in May- but should I try to go over one of their birthdays?
> I'm leaning towards The Boardwalk Villas, we stayed there last time and we were sooo pleased, it seemed perfect for a family with little kids. -so easy to get back to room for naps, and so many dining choices, room service and I loved being able to just pop down to the boardwalk for a funnel cake and ice cream at night and then back to room. it was also convenient to run down to the Screen Door for milk, krispie treats. etc..
> 
> I am SOO excited! I know, it's crazy, it's a year away. I also had a scary moment, I called to check on my points a few days ago and realized I missed my banking window (April 30) and i had 65 points I was at risk of losing!!! The customer service rep was kind enough to get them reenstated to our account and banked so i didnt lose them.
> We have enough for a 2 bedroom for a week- woohoo!
> 
> I considered The Beach Club, but I would have to borrow points to stay there and Im not sure its worth it for the xtra points it would cost me...
> I also considered the Contemporary's new villas-
> I have never been over to see Wilderness Lodge or the villas.....
> Id like ot go to Animal Kindom villas (Jambo House) but when both girls are a little older.
> So far BCV is my top choice as a repeat trip.
> 
> Thats one of the things I love to WDW- being able to stay somewhere new each trip.
> 
> So, I wonder when i should start sewing?



I love that part of the planning process! 
We are own at OKW too!
We have slowly been making our way through the other DVC resorts and haven't make it to Boardwalk yet! BCV was great and we are big WLV fans since we love that whole lodge thing. But we LOVE the extra space at OKW and breakfast at Olivia's on our last day is a tradition for us  
Have a great time planning!

Such great stuff everyone! 
I wish I had more time to sew right now.. seems like summer is more busy than when school is in session.... what is that about?


----------



## emcreative

/wave

everything posted has be beautiful!!

My new machine still sits in the shipping box, as I have spent the last 24 hours in bed...this virus is the pits.  "All" it is is a fever,but the kind that make you all achy and miserable!  The husband has been sick, too...so the kids have TRASHED the house.

/sigh

Be a bit longer before I'm sewing, it looks like.


----------



## emcreative

Oh I forgot to add...
...is there a pattern somewhere for those crayon roll-up thingys?  I thought they might be nice for on the plane for the older four.  I'm trying to think of all kinds of even little ways to make this adoption celebration Disney trip super special and something they will never forget!


----------



## tricia

The little fellow that I made the Thomas outfit for came in to get it today.  He really liked it.  Here are the pics of him modelling.  he is a bit shy and all 10 of us in the office were kinda mauling him cause he looked so cute.


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Oh I forgot to add...
> ...is there a pattern somewhere for those crayon roll-up thingys?  I thought they might be nice for on the plane for the older four.  I'm trying to think of all kinds of even little ways to make this adoption celebration Disney trip super special and something they will never forget!



There are a couple of different ways to do it in Teresa's bookmarks.  Such as these two.


http://nested.typepad.com/blog/2007/07/materials-you-w.html

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/


----------



## emcreative

tricia said:


> There are a couple of different ways to do it in Teresa's bookmarks.  Such as these two.
> 
> 
> http://nested.typepad.com/blog/2007/07/materials-you-w.html
> 
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/




Thanks Tricia!

And the Thomas outfit looks perfect.  I'm in love with the hat!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


> That Hannah is adorable!  And so is that dress!!!
> 
> Love the mouse/disboutique thing! WE need t-shirts made with these thigns embroidered on them for the next Disboutique meet!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you feeling better this morning??


Thanks!
I do plan on making it available to the group. I think I'm going to wait until after i stitch it out on the shirt. Yes, I am feeling better. I still feel like an idiot. I basically lost a pattern in the middle of making a dress. I had to order the pattern and pay for rush shipping. fun times huh? 



tricia said:


>


Love the musical fabric! I'm sure the teachers will be thrilled.




revrob said:


> LOVE Hannah's outfit!  Where did you get that "H"?  I may need that alphabet!
> 
> WOW!  the Disboutiquers design came out GREAT!  It's fabulous!  I also think that the design would be really cute stitching out a name - it would be precious stitching out "Hannah"!  (or AbbyGrace!)
> I finally stitched mine out - I was coming to post a pic to see what you thought!
> I see some stray threads, but besides that I think it's gonna work!


I got the H from Lynnie Pinnie. I love her designs. She has great sales too.
I got those designs day after Thanksgiving. I think I got 200 dollars worth of designs for 30 dollars. 
The design looks great. Hopefully I will be stitching it out soon. I need to go and get another shirt.



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK - Disboutiquers, you've finally sucked me into your vortex!  I've been watching this thread for a while, loving all of the wonderful stuff you're coming up with, and thinking hmmm, I could do that!
> 
> So I pulled out my little Kenmore sewing machine, and made some Mickey head applique t-shirts using my Cricut (I'm also a scrapbooker, so I just happen to have one hanging around my office/craft room).  Now I'm thoroughly sucked in and have decided I need a new sewing machine so I can make DD's Halloween costume before our trip to WDW and the MNSSHP!
> 
> Soo... my question is what do you think about this sewing machine?  The Brother SE 350?
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=SE350
> 
> I've found it for around $300, which is right where I want to spend.  But it doesn't accept the Disney embroidery cards
> 
> However.
> 
> Brother also makes the Innovis 900D
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=nv900d
> 
> Which, of course, has the Disney images already on board, more decorative stitches, and the ability to accept the Disney embroidery cards.  For a wonderful price tag of $749.
> 
> They're basically the same machine on the inside.
> 
> Tell me what you would do!  Would I regret going with the cheaper machine and not being able to do the Disney designs?  Or do I promise not to ask for anything for Christmas or my birthday or anniversary or Mother's day and splurge on the 900D?


Just wanted to say that those machines are not the same at all. The innovis was one of the top of the line machines several years ago. It has a bigger hoop size, and alot more features than the other machine. Alot of the cheaper machines aren't actually even made by Brother.... They just buy them and put their name on them. I did alot of research before buying my machine. I'm sure the cheaper machine is a great machine too, but it is waay different from an Innovis. I have an Innovis line sewing machine. I had a cheapo Brother before... SOOO different!!!
My mom sews on a Kenmore. She had one before this last one she bought that lasted for almost 30 years.. this one that she has is definitely not made as well, and won't last as long. Glad you have decided to join us. I just wanted you to know that you really do get what you pay for with embroidery machines. You can still use the disney designs that people sell on etsy and stitch on time and stuff like that with any machine. You will probably need a card reader. If you can get one with a usb stick that is a plus. You don't need extra software or a card reader with those.



revrob said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!
> 
> Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with it  and learned how to make patches all at the same time!


Omgosh! How exciting. I need a bigger hoop now too.. 
How did you do the patch? I have this stuff that is specifically for making patches.. It makes the back of the design iron onto whatever you want to put it in. Did you satin stitch around the design??



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Toadstool- I think you should put this on Etsy as a private sale and offer them to all of us on tshirts LOL. I would like to place my order now.
> Guess what????? Remember those little newborn dresses Wendy and I made (Wendy did Elmo and mine was a floral flannel)? Well I went to put mine on Hannah last week and it was already too small!!! I did the smaller size of the 2 choices (since Megan had been such a tiny baby) guess Hannah will have it for a teddybear or doll...


I am going to put it up for free most likely. I'd like to sell the ones with her stitching out the names possibly, but I have to reedit the files each time I do that, so I don't think I'd do that one for free. I might just email it out to people. I haven't decided yet. I just don't want someone to take it and sell the design. Marah helped me to create it btw. I forgot to thank her again! 
You never know with the sizes of those babies! How frustrating that must be though. I didn't sew for Hannah much when she was teeny tiny because I was mislead by my MIL that she was making several dresses for Hannah.. well long story short.. she didn't make ANY. She sews for out and teaches smocking too. I was pretty heartbroken.. and then with the whole staph thing I couldn't even sit up to sew. That is one of my regrets.. not having cute teeny smocked dresses made by myself for Hannah's first few months.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hannah looks so ADORABLE!! Love that fishy fabric!
> Can I just say that this picture totally is crackying me up!!! Did you put the pepper over that guys head or is that a happy coincidence?  Either way it is hilarious!


Haha... I was waiting to see if someone would notice. That man kept standing in my picture. There was hardly anyone there that day, and he just kept standing in my picture. I really wanted to ask him to move, but DH didn't let.. so I peppered him! 



emcreative said:


> /wave
> 
> everything posted has be beautiful!!
> 
> My new machine still sits in the shipping box, as I have spent the last 24 hours in bed...this virus is the pits.  "All" it is is a fever,but the kind that make you all achy and miserable!  The husband has been sick, too...so the kids have TRASHED the house.
> 
> /sigh
> 
> Be a bit longer before I'm sewing, it looks like.


Aww... What bad timing to get sick!  I hope you feel better. Tell those kids to clean your house!! Disboutiquers orders!


----------



## *Toadstool*

tricia said:


> The little fellow that I made the Thomas outfit for came in to get it today.  He really liked it.  Here are the pics of him modelling.  he is a bit shy and all 10 of us in the office were kinda mauling him cause he looked so cute.


That is adorable!!! Love it! I love THomas, and try to get Hannah to watch it. She does not like it..


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh, and Marah.. I do my crayon roll ups in the hoop on my embroidery machine. Let me know if you in pm when you can tell me their names and I will make you some with their names embroidered on the back. I don't get to sew for boys.


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> QUESTION: (again)  "recently" someone posted their simply sweet frankenpattern  Sleeping beauty sundress.  Well, DD saw it and wants mommy to CASE it.  But I remember the peplum part was from a big 3 pattern maker.  Well, they don't make it anymore I could try to freehand it, but I'd rather not.  Does anyone have any ideas?  TIA!


I have that pattern.  I made the Snow White Dress.  PM me your address if you want it.  I haven't cut the Aurora parts out so it is in good shape.


mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.


So pretty the way it is.  I think it will frame out each princess very nicely.


Twins+2more said:


> Love this skirt.  I think maybe just put one row of circles  between each princess.  Im sure it will turn out stunning either way.


This is a good idea too.


emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.


Sorry you aren't feeling well.  Hope you can get some rest and feel better soon.


mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> linnette


I like the red polka dot one.  I think blue would look pretty too.


teresajoy said:


> Being a horrible procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!


The Snow White dress is so cute.  I love the new dresses! The beach fabric is so pretty.


*Toadstool* said:


> Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too..
> In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*


Hannah is so cute!! They guy with the pepper on him cracks me up!!!It looks like someone is throwing it at him.  I love the dress and I love the Disboutiquer embroidery.  Let us know when we can get one.  I think I may sew it on a bag so that I am wearing it everyday in the parks on my next trip.


tricia said:


> I am making hand bags for the teachers this year with some teacher fabric I got while I was in Florida in March.  Each child has 2 regular teacher, morning French and Afternoon English.  And since Liam is leaving the school after 8 years, I am making one each for the Phys Ed and the Music Teachers.
> 
> Bag 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Music Teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the one for the Phys Ed teacher yet, and I had to send one to school last week (forgot to take a picture) because the teacher was off early due to a maternity leave.
> 
> Once I am finished the last one I think I will put that pattern away for a little while.  It is great, and easy to make, but I will have made 11 of them in the last 6 weeks or so.


I love those bags!!  The fabric combinations are so pretty!!


revrob said:


> LOVE Hannah's outfit!  Where did you get that "H"?  I may need that alphabet!
> 
> WOW!  the Disboutiquers design came out GREAT!  It's fabulous!  I also think that the design would be really cute stitching out a name - it would be precious stitching out "Hannah"!  (or AbbyGrace!)
> I finally stitched mine out - I was coming to post a pic to see what you thought!
> I see some stray threads, but besides that I think it's gonna work!


Ooooh I want that one too!  It is so cute.


billwendy said:


> ooh, I'd love a disbotiquer's shirt!!!!!!! I love both of the designs!!
> 
> I cant believe Hannah is too big for the itty bitty!!! WOW!!
> 
> Feeling alot better today - still have a bit of a sore throat, called Dr's office and they said to give it another dose of medicine and to come back Saturday if I wasnt better - my spots are really almost gone now, so I'll go back to work tomorrow....of course today I'll spend worrying about what the day will bring tomorrow!!! Hopefully my caseload is full and I"ll just zip through the day!!


Hope you are getting some rest and will be better soon!


emcreative said:


> /wave
> 
> everything posted has be beautiful!!
> 
> My new machine still sits in the shipping box, as I have spent the last 24 hours in bed...this virus is the pits.  "All" it is is a fever,but the kind that make you all achy and miserable!  The husband has been sick, too...so the kids have TRASHED the house.
> 
> /sigh
> 
> Be a bit longer before I'm sewing, it looks like.


Oh No!  When this happens I just put on a really sad face  and say
"I was starting to feel better and I thought we could go (insert cool place your kids like to go) but now I am so sad because the house is a mess"   They really start cleaning up then. . .


----------



## revrob

shel112676 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for some clothing ideas with some holiday flair....I tried to look through all of the posts but, WOW, so many wonderful disigns to sort through! You're all so talented!!
> Anyway, I'm just looking for some ideas for the usual vacation wardrobe but with a holiday twist since we'll be taking our next trip to the world this november to see the christmas decorations!!
> I greatly appreciate any help you can offer me!!
> 
> Thank you



If you will go to the first post of this thread, there is a link in  it for the group photobucket account.  There are specific instructions in the post about how to acces the account.  If you go to the photobucket account there are thousands of pictures of things that have been created by this group.  That should help!



danicaw said:


> Oh, I love this one to! Are you guys taking orders



This was Marah's handiwork - so kuddos to Marah!  I don't mind making the stitch file available to those with an embroidery machine.
For those that don't, should I put this in my etsy store?  I can, but I guess I didn't think anyone would be interested.  But if people want it and don't have a machine, let me know!



emcreative said:


> /wave
> 
> everything posted has be beautiful!!
> 
> My new machine still sits in the shipping box, as I have spent the last 24 hours in bed...this virus is the pits.  "All" it is is a fever,but the kind that make you all achy and miserable!  The husband has been sick, too...so the kids have TRASHED the house.
> 
> /sigh
> 
> Be a bit longer before I'm sewing, it looks like.



Hope you feel better soon!




*Toadstool* said:


> I got the H from Lynnie Pinnie. I love her designs. She has great sales too.
> I got those designs day after Thanksgiving. I think I got 200 dollars worth of designs for 30 dollars.
> Omgosh! How exciting. I need a bigger hoop now too..
> How did you do the patch? I have this stuff that is specifically for making patches.. It makes the back of the design iron onto whatever you want to put it in. Did you satin stitch around the design??



You know, I bought an entire CD of designs from Lynnie Pinnie!  I wonder if I have it?  I always forget that I have her designs.  I need to get that CD out and get to work!

I did the patch by stitching on to two layers of water soluable stabilizer.  After it stitched, I trimmed around the design and then used invisible thread to do a really long zig zag around the design on to the shirt (I did put iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the shirt before I stitched).  It worked really well!  BUT, now I need to know about the stuff you're talking about - What is it called?  Where did you get it?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

when I grow up I want to own a snazzy embroidery machine just like all of you!

Toadstool- thats a bummer story about mil....

i spent most of my time on this pooh quilt- and i guess she will always have that- its going out to be quilted tomorrow! woohoo!!!
but no little outfits.

i dont have a machine thlat will do it- ill gladly pay you....just pm me when you are ready


*Notice- due to holding new baby i am usually typing one handed, forgive lack of punctuation!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Being a horribe procrastinator, I put off these outfits until the last minute and had to sew them all on Tuesday!!!
> 
> For Alexis for the Big Give:
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, I added a little cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made Arminda's 5th grade graduation dress out of the quilt matching material. There were a few moments of panic when we couldn't find the fabric, but it was located behind the couch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear the lei from the Polynesian in her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to her graduation today. Heather cried at the beginning and I cried at the end!  My little baby girl, going to middle school!
> 
> And, after I finished Arminda's dress, I started on Lydia's. Cute story about Lydia's dress: I was asking Lydia on Saturday if she wanted me to make her a new dress for the last day of school. She said, "Yes, I want you to make me one with frowny faces on it!" She was not happy to have to leave her wonderful teacher! I was very sad about that too!!!
> But, instead of the frowny faces, I decided on a beachy dress, because they were have a "beach" party at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fanny pack story for Karen! I too Arminda out today after she got home. And, do you know what she INSISTED on wearing over her pretty little dress??????
> 
> A FANNY PACK!!!
> 
> I begged and I pleaded for her to take it off, but she would NOT!   So, Karen, I thought of you again today!!!


Love the Snow White and end of school dresses!



*Toadstool* said:


> Not sure if I posted this dress. I doubt it. I decided to upload it to photobucket, so I thought I would share. I made this for our trips to the aquarium. I love going there, and Hannah finally likes it too..
> In the first one we had stopped at the Louisiana Children's Museum after the aquarium. She is in the restaurant cooking us dinner. I guess we are having.. um... breadsticks? I think that is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my 3 stitch outs for the sewing mouse. I have come to understand she is Mary... I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times I stitched it out the outline on the bottom of the dress wouldn't come out right. I kept messing with the design, and it would be off in another place. I give up.. I'm deleting the outline.
> I didn't delete my jump threads as I went, so that is why it looks kinda fuzzy. I couldn't find my little sharp snippers anywhere. I will stitch this out onto my shirt tomorrow with the Disboutiquers attached. I took it off for Hannah's shirt.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD THIS:*


Love the fishy dress-so cute!!!!  Love the Disboutique logo too!




tricia said:


> I am making hand bags for the teachers this year with some teacher fabric I got while I was in Florida in March.  Each child has 2 regular teacher, morning French and Afternoon English.  And since Liam is leaving the school after 8 years, I am making one each for the Phys Ed and the Music Teachers.
> 
> Bag 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Music Teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished the one for the Phys Ed teacher yet, and I had to send one to school last week (forgot to take a picture) because the teacher was off early due to a maternity leave.
> 
> Once I am finished the last one I think I will put that pattern away for a little while.  It is great, and easy to make, but I will have made 11 of them in the last 6 weeks or so.


Love the bags!  I have that school fabric!


----------



## minnie2

Fab new stuff posted! Sorry I can't comment on everything I am just too tired.



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK - Disboutiquers, you've finally sucked me into your vortex!  I've been watching this thread for a while, loving all of the wonderful stuff you're coming up with, and thinking hmmm, I could do that!
> 
> So I pulled out my little Kenmore sewing machine, and made some Mickey head applique t-shirts using my Cricut (I'm also a scrapbooker, so I just happen to have one hanging around my office/craft room).  Now I'm thoroughly sucked in and have decided I need a new sewing machine so I can make DD's Halloween costume before our trip to WDW and the MNSSHP!
> 
> Soo... my question is what do you think about this sewing machine?  The Brother SE 350?
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=SE350
> 
> I've found it for around $300, which is right where I want to spend.  But it doesn't accept the Disney embroidery cards
> 
> However.
> 
> Brother also makes the Innovis 900D
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=nv900d
> 
> Which, of course, has the Disney images already on board, more decorative stitches, and the ability to accept the Disney embroidery cards.  For a wonderful price tag of $749.
> 
> They're basically the same machine on the inside.
> 
> Tell me what you would do!  Would I regret going with the cheaper machine and not being able to do the Disney designs?  Or do I promise not to ask for anything for Christmas or my birthday or anniversary or Mother's day and splurge on the 900D?


I have the 900 D and while the machines are similar they are not the same on the inside.  Both are great machines though.  I love my machine But I have major hoop envy with being limited to a 4x4 hoop which both machines limit you too.  With the cheaper one you need extra software to down load images to the machine.  Which is around $100 or so which brings it closer to the price of the one from the dealer.    With the 900D I just plug in and go.  I was also told buy a few places that the 900D has sturdier insides.  who knows.  I picked the 900d mainly because I would have the backing of the dealer if I had issues and my dealer was great.  I also liked to be able to down load right to the machine.  I could be wrong but the 900d has more stitches and designs too.

What I would recommend though if you are just starting out is maybe get a very basic machine for under $200 and this way if you don't really like sewing as much as you thought you aren't out as much money.  JMO.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ps- tried posting to both Tom and Shannon's blogs and it wouldn't let me- Im sure its something I did wrong, not the blogger. 

Tom- not sure if you have found place for kitties but wanted to let you know ther eare often free spay-neuter programs for cats, I know in my area there is a van that comes thru and stops at a petco once a month.
you might check out rescue groups to see if anyone can assist. cats are a dime a dozen, so quite often the yare full, so its best to contact them and see if they can take take them in a few weeks- giving them time to find room for them.
Be sure to get "Octo-Mom" spayed. 

Shannon- just repeated how much I loved that dress. Say- Flea- did you get your "prize"? YOu probably already posted photos and I missed it.....


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I finally stitched mine out - I was coming to post a pic to see what you thought!
> I see some stray threads, but besides that I think it's gonna work!


That is great too!!!



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK - Disboutiquers, you've finally sucked me into your vortex!  I've been watching this thread for a while, loving all of the wonderful stuff you're coming up with, and thinking hmmm, I could do that!


I don't know Brother machines but wanted to say welcome!



revrob said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!
> 
> Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with it  and learned how to make patches all at the same time!


That is adorable!



emcreative said:


> Oh I forgot to add...
> ...is there a pattern somewhere for those crayon roll-up thingys?  I thought they might be nice for on the plane for the older four.  I'm trying to think of all kinds of even little ways to make this adoption celebration Disney trip super special and something they will never forget!


When I do them for older kids I like to do them with twistable colored pencils.










tricia said:


> The little fellow that I made the Thomas outfit for came in to get it today.  He really liked it.  Here are the pics of him modelling.  he is a bit shy and all 10 of us in the office were kinda mauling him cause he looked so cute.


How cute!!!!


----------



## tricia

lovesdumbo said:


> Love the Snow White and end of school dresses!
> 
> Love the fishy dress-so cute!!!!  Love the Disboutique logo too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bags!  I have that school fabric!



Thank you, and you have good taste in fabric. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> .
> 
> I love those bags!!  The fabric combinations are so pretty!!
> 
> .



Thank you.



*Toadstool* said:


> That is adorable!!! Love it! I love THomas, and try to get Hannah to watch it. She does not like it..



thank you.  Thats too bad, my kids both used to like it.



*Toadstool* said:


> Love the musical fabric! I'm sure the teachers will be thrilled.
> 
> )



thanks, that is just a FQ from Walmart.



emcreative said:


> Thanks Tricia!
> 
> And the Thomas outfit looks perfect.  I'm in love with the hat!



Thanks, the hat is not that hard to do, and I figure you should be able to to it right after you master the Easy Fits.  Just not as a first project since you have to stitch in a circle.


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ps- tried posting to both Tom and Shannon's blogs and it wouldn't let me- Im sure its something I did wrong, not the blogger.
> 
> Tom- not sure if you have found place for kitties but wanted to let you know ther eare often free spay-neuter programs for cats, I know in my area there is a van that comes thru and stops at a petco once a month.
> you might check out rescue groups to see if anyone can assist. cats are a dime a dozen, so quite often the yare full, so its best to contact them and see if they can take take them in a few weeks- giving them time to find room for them.
> Be sure to get "Octo-Mom" spayed.
> 
> Shannon- just repeated how much I loved that dress. Say- Flea- did you get your "prize"? YOu probably already posted photos and I missed it.....



I wonder what was up with blogger?

anyway, thanks for the compliments on my dress!  As far as FLEA GOES!  She disappeared somewhere?  FLEA - WHERE ARE YOU?  I PMed her as well as posting on her blog, and she never got back to me to let me know what size she wanted?  I really wanted to make her a dress!


----------



## sahm1000

mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.



I love this dress!  I have a similar idea for one with Mickey and the Gang in mind if I ever get an embroidery machine.  I don't know if I'm up for doing it all by hand.  I agree with everyone else, stick with the narrower strips between the princesses. I did a nemo skirt last year and did the same size strips and I think I would've liked it better had the accent strips in between the main strips been smaller.





emcreative said:


> the good news:  my new sewing machine came today!
> 
> the bad news: i caught what the kids have!
> 
> oy vey crawling back into bed.



That's terrible!  You get a machine and are too sick to use it.  Hope you feel better soon!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this pattern today for a wrap dress  and this is the sample test I made
> I am undecided about what color for the sash ( obi-like) I borrowed the yellow one I made , the red/polka dots is just a piece of fabric , and I am thinking maybe a red one with yellow pipping..(have to go buy red fabric!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



Beautiful as always Linnette!  I love the polka dot sash!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> i spent most of my time on this pooh quilt- and i guess she will always have that- its going out to be quilted tomorrow! woohoo!!!
> but no little outfits.
> 
> i dont have a machine thlat will do it- ill gladly pay you....just pm me when you are ready
> 
> 
> *Notice- due to holding new baby i am usually typing one handed, forgive lack of punctuation!*


Haha.. I remember those days of typing with 1 hand.
I don't mind stitching it out. I'll get back in touch with you when I get back from Texas.




minnie2 said:


> Fab new stuff posted! Sorry I can't comment on everything I am just too tired.
> 
> I have the 900 D and while the machines are similar they are not the same on the inside.  Both are great machines though.  I love my machine But I have major hoop envy with being limited to a 4x4 hoop which both machines limit you too.  With the cheaper one you need extra software to down load images to the machine.  Which is around $100 or so which brings it closer to the price of the one from the dealer.    With the 900D I just plug in and go.  I was also told buy a few places that the 900D has sturdier insides.  who knows.  I picked the 900d mainly because I would have the backing of the dealer if I had issues and my dealer was great.  I also liked to be able to down load right to the machine.  I could be wrong but the 900d has more stitches and designs too.
> 
> What I would recommend though if you are just starting out is maybe get a very basic machine for under $200 and this way if you don't really like sewing as much as you thought you aren't out as much money.  JMO.


Oh wow.. The 900D costs that much and you don't have 5 by 7?? I was just assuming you did. If you are going to spend 700 dollars you can get a 5 by 7 stitch field pretty commonly. The usb is definitely a plus. PED Basic is a pain in the booty.


tricia said:


> thanks, that is just a FQ from Walmart.


Oh wow.. I didn't know Walmart had fat quarters. I'm jealous! 

Shannon, I am not at my house.. I promise I will resize the design when I get home. I have to do it in PE Design and I don't have it on my  mom's laptop. Hannah refuses to leave here...


----------



## Jennia

I was finally getting caught up and had a huge multi-quote, and then lost it!  The Jasmine Vida was GORGEOUS, love it, and it was interesting to see all the variations on the mice from Cinderella-I never knew it could be so complicated lol. Here are the other things I'd made for Emma's big give (yep, I'm FINALLY posting photos). 

Turtle bracelet-I smudged the black of the eye a bit when I drilled it. =( 





Turtle skirt: 





Cinderella bracelet:


----------



## Jennia

Oh, and the Princess skirt/dress! LOVE IT just as it is, it's perfect! I only wish I could make something that beautiful.


----------



## emcreative

Miranda, I keep forgetting to post:

Those princess panels are adorable...I can totally see them stretched over canvas with a little bit of batting and hanging on the walls of a little girl's princess bedroom!! (and even more awesome they would hang without glass so you wouldn't have to worry about them breaking in a kid's rooM!!!)


----------



## ericalynn1979

Thanks everyone for the welcome and info on the sewing machines.  I called my local dealer (there's only one within a 50 mile radius) and she said that the 700d is out of stock at their store for the foreseeable future.  So I think I'm going to go ahead with the 350 for now and see how I like it.

I've been a craft sewer for several years now, doing mainly purses/bags on my utilitarian Kenmore (only able to adjust the stitch width and length, no specialty stitches).  I've been wanting a computerized machine so I can at least do a buttonhole instead of having to think about it!  So when I found the Brother machines that had the features I wanted for a more advanced sewer and had the embroidery option, I decided to try one.

I have a 15 month old that tends to take up most of my time, or get into my stuff when I try to work, so I don't get to sew very often except on weekends when she's taking her naps.  Hopefully I can take some photos this weekend of what I've done with the appliques.


----------



## emcreative

HELP ME, OBI-WAN SEW-KNOWBE!  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!

Okay, this is an idiot beginner question.

I got my bobbin full.  Yay me!

But then it goes into "Upper Threading" and "Lower Threading".  It never says when or why you use one or the other.  I know you can do both if you have two different colors of thread.  

but then, it doesn't show me how to thread the needle doing "lower threading" unless I'm already doing "upper threading".  And upper threading pictures show the thread still on the spool, not a bobbin.

1. Can you use upper OR lower, or do you only use lower if you are using two thread sources?

2.  With upper, do I just use the thread on the spool?  Was the bobbin only for using the lower and two threads?


(Now you can see that yes, I am a sewing idiot, I don't just play one on the internet).


----------



## *Toadstool*

Jennia said:


> I was finally getting caught up and had a huge multi-quote, and then lost it!  The Jasmine Vida was GORGEOUS, love it, and it was interesting to see all the variations on the mice from Cinderella-I never knew it could be so complicated lol. Here are the other things I'd made for Emma's big give (yep, I'm FINALLY posting photos).
> 
> Turtle bracelet-I smudged the black of the eye a bit when I drilled it. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella bracelet:


Those are so cute! I love the turtle bracelet and skirt



emcreative said:


> HELP ME, OBI-WAN SEW-KNOWBE!  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!
> 
> Okay, this is an idiot beginner question.
> 
> I got my bobbin full.  Yay me!
> 
> But then it goes into "Upper Threading" and "Lower Threading".  It never says when or why you use one or the other.  I know you can do both if you have two different colors of thread.
> 
> but then, it doesn't show me how to thread the needle doing "lower threading" unless I'm already doing "upper threading".  And upper threading pictures show the thread still on the spool, not a bobbin.
> 
> 1. Can you use upper OR lower, or do you only use lower if you are using two thread sources?
> 
> 2.  With upper, do I just use the thread on the spool?  Was the bobbin only for using the lower and two threads?
> 
> 
> (Now you can see that yes, I am a sewing idiot, I don't just play one on the internet).


Lower threading should be just your bobbin. Upper threading should be the spool of thread. You use both at the same time. The bobbin thread loops around the upper thread to make the stitches stay in place. You put the bobbin in the bobbin case and it should have some kind of picture to show you how it goes in and what way the thread should be coming out.. if you put it in there backwards it probably won't work. The spool of thread goes on the top part of the machine. You usually would use the same color in the bobbin as the spool of thread on top. Does that make some sense? Glad you are able to try it out.






Can anyone tell me what that one flag is that is vertical striped with black white and red vertical stripes?? I think that is the only one I can't figure out. 




That is how I did my crayon roll ups. They are super fast, and have a pocket in the back. I got the design from sewing for sarah. Oh, and you wouldn't have threads everywhere if you didn't have to rip the entire thing because you didn't read the directions.. lol


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. I remember those days of typing with 1 hand.
> I don't mind stitching it out. I'll get back in touch with you when I get back from Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.. The 900D costs that much and you don't have 5 by 7?? I was just assuming you did. If you are going to spend 700 dollars you can get a 5 by 7 stitch field pretty commonly. The usb is definitely a plus. PED Basic is a pain in the booty.
> 
> Oh wow.. I didn't know Walmart had fat quarters. I'm jealous!
> 
> Shannon, I am not at my house.. I promise I will resize the design when I get home. I have to do it in PE Design and I don't have it on my  mom's laptop. Hannah refuses to leave here...



I can re-size - did you stitch it out in the 4x4 hoop?  I'm wondering how big to make it?  I stitched mine in 4x4.



emcreative said:


> HELP ME, OBI-WAN SEW-KNOWBE!  YOU'RE MY ONLY HOPE!
> 
> Okay, this is an idiot beginner question.
> 
> I got my bobbin full.  Yay me!
> 
> But then it goes into "Upper Threading" and "Lower Threading".  It never says when or why you use one or the other.  I know you can do both if you have two different colors of thread.
> 
> but then, it doesn't show me how to thread the needle doing "lower threading" unless I'm already doing "upper threading".  And upper threading pictures show the thread still on the spool, not a bobbin.
> 
> 1. Can you use upper OR lower, or do you only use lower if you are using two thread sources?
> 
> 2.  With upper, do I just use the thread on the spool?  Was the bobbin only for using the lower and two threads?
> 
> 
> (Now you can see that yes, I am a sewing idiot, I don't just play one on the internet).



Ok, let's see if I can explain this.  The upper threading IS on the spool.  It starts at the top of the machine somewhere (you should have a diagram either on the machine or in your manual), it twists around a few areas and then comes down and threads through the needle.  

The LOWER threading really isn't threading so much.  It is referring to the bobbin thread - the bobbin thread "threads" through the fabric from the bottom side of the fabric.  I guess that's why it's called "bottom threading".  There should be a diagram in your manual.  Basically, your bobbin comes up from the bobbin case and loops in with the top thread to create the stitch.  It DOES NOT thread through the needle.

Does that make sense?


----------



## *Toadstool*

I think you explained it better.


----------



## emcreative

Okay you both made sense to me IF the bottom/bobbin thread isn't supposed to go through the needle?

Okay either I'm a dork and didn't notice what you said or you snuck in an edit.

lol!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> A little advice, or opinions needed. I am working on DD's princess dress for one of the princess breakfasts... I've gotten all the appliques done and the embroidery and just finished cutting the pieces and now I am second guessing myself. I loved these fabrics when I bought them, but now I am having second thoughts about them together. Also I was doing the print fabric half the width of the princess pieces, but now I can't decide if that looks right or not. I have a total of 8 princesses, and I was trying to keep it from having to be ruffled so much that you couldn't see them, that is why I went with half size. I have enough of the fabric to cut new pieces if you think it looks funny. I would love your alls opinions before I get it all together, I am afraid I will second guess myself when I finish, so I would rather ask now. These are just some of the pieces, there will be 8 princesses total, but it was too wide for a picture.



This is really beautiful. What if you "pleat" the fabric before you gather it? Now to try and explain!  Have the princess fabrics kissing, with the printed fabric pleated behind. The do your gathering. So when she wears it, the printed fabric should peek out. Just a thought. I just love what you've done so far and can't wait for the finished product. 




revrob said:


> THOSE LOOKING FOR ROLLS OF TULLE!I used to make a lot of tutus - I've given it up for sewing (I didn't have the space to store everything).  I always bought my tulle onlinen at www.nashvillewraps.com.  They had lots of colors and ship really fast!



I love to use the 6 inch rolls. JoAnn's is so limited in colors. I try to get what they have when they have out the $1 rolls, usually at halloween. I'm glad you posted this, I see colors I've looked for. 



ericalynn1979 said:


> OK - Disboutiquers, you've finally sucked me into your vortex!  I've been watching this thread for a while, loving all of the wonderful stuff you're coming up with, and thinking hmmm, I could do that!
> 
> So I pulled out my little Kenmore sewing machine, and made some Mickey head applique t-shirts using my Cricut (I'm also a scrapbooker, so I just happen to have one hanging around my office/craft room).  Now I'm thoroughly sucked in and have decided I need a new sewing machine so I can make DD's Halloween costume before our trip to WDW and the MNSSHP!
> 
> Soo... my question is what do you think about this sewing machine?  The Brother SE 350?
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=SE350
> 
> I've found it for around $300, which is right where I want to spend.  But it doesn't accept the Disney embroidery cards
> 
> However.
> 
> Brother also makes the Innovis 900D
> 
> http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=nv900d
> 
> Which, of course, has the Disney images already on board, more decorative stitches, and the ability to accept the Disney embroidery cards.  For a wonderful price tag of $749.
> 
> They're basically the same machine on the inside.
> 
> Tell me what you would do!  Would I regret going with the cheaper machine and not being able to do the Disney designs?  Or do I promise not to ask for anything for Christmas or my birthday or anniversary or Mother's day and splurge on the 900D?



You will have hoop envy before long. I'd go with the cheaper machine, get  hoop envy, then see what you can upgrade to. I really hate to say that tho'. I bought a cheap brother, and it wasn't sturdy enough inside, when I tried to use a ruffler, the whole feed dog mechanics just collapsed. My machine was less then a year old. I had to go buy a new sturdy machine. Which I love. I have an embroidery machine, but I've major hoop envy and want a larger field. But unfortunately, it is not in the stimulas package. 



revrob said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!
> 
> Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with it  and learned how to make patches all at the same time!



This is adorable.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I can re-size - did you stitch it out in the 4x4 hoop?  I'm wondering how big to make it?  I stitched mine in 4x4.


If you resize it without the stich file it will make the stiches really dense. I didn't stitch it in 4 by 4, but I am going to try it right now then I'll send it to you. I have to go and re-do the text part in PE-Design and then make it fit to the mouse part.. I don't have Font Egine, so it is two different files. Does that make sense? It isn't an eof file.. its a p something.. hehe


----------



## *Toadstool*

Marah, you don't pass the bobbin thread through the needle. The only time I have done that is when making bobbin release pintucks. I don't think you are doing that. 

Shannon, I am resizing right now. You could resize it yourself, but when I resize something that much without the original stitch file it ends up making the design really thick.
I have to redo the words in PEdesign and then I have to redo the thread part to fit it.. its easy though.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Okay you both made sense to me IF the bottom/bobbin thread isn't supposed to go through the needle?
> 
> Okay either I'm a dork and didn't notice what you said or you snuck in an edit.
> 
> lol!



Yep, what Toadstool said - bottom thread DOES NOT go through the needle.



*Toadstool* said:


> If you resize it without the stich file it will make the stiches really dense. I didn't stitch it in 4 by 4, but I am going to try it right now then I'll send it to you. I have to go and re-do the text part in PE-Design and then make it fit to the mouse part.. I don't have Font Egine, so it is two different files. Does that make sense? It isn't an eof file.. its a p something.. hehe



Well, this could explain a lot!   I thought you could just go to edit>set size> adjust to size you wanted and it would adjust everything.  Maybe that's why some things don't come out so great!


----------



## emcreative

Next dumb question: On the Easyfits, there is no folding template for 6 mos size?


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> Yep, what Toadstool said - bottom thread DOES NOT go through the needle.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this could explain a lot!   I thought you could just go to edit>set size> adjust to size you wanted and it would adjust everything.  Maybe that's why some things don't come out so great!


Ya.. it told me that in the tutorial I bought. You are only supposed to downsize 20 percent I think if it is already converted to stitches(like if it is a .pes or .hus or whatever) If you have the eof file or whatever it is called in another program you can resize it all you want... like in font engine.. it doesn't convert the stitches until you compile it and put it into editor.
If it is an applique I have noticed you can resize them alot more than a filled design.
I just sent you 3 different sizes.. now we need to pick which one. I guess it doesn't matter if you pick a different size from me. What color polo shirt did you get? White? I think I might go and get a polo too. I have one shirt that is a regular dressy type of white knit shirt. I'm not sure if it will work or not.
I just wanted something with longer sleeves.




emcreative said:


> Next dumb question: On the Easyfits, there is no folding template for 6 mos size?


No dumb questions!!! I have no clue on this one though. I don't have the easyfit pattern.. I know.. *gasp*
You know.. you could purchase the sewing for dummies book. I have the knitting for dummies book. They are really good books. You just feel really dumb buying  them.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Next dumb question: On the Easyfits, there is no folding template for 6 mos size?



You use the same template for all sizes.  I've never caught that it says sizes 1-10, but then again, I've never made size 6 months!  It is the same fold size, so it will be fine.


----------



## ibesue

Shannon, you should be able to go into layout & editing and fix the stitches if they are too dense.  What version of Palette does your machine have?  Are you so in love with the new machine or are you overwhelmed???  I am still learning new things!  

Also to the bobbin issues.  Did you know that if you use the wrong manufacturer's bobbins it can cause issues??  My machine went back to the shop this week because I was using  a singer  bobbin in my baby lock.    Who knew??  I think I used to just get them when they were on sale at Joanns!  I bought 2 packages of baby lock bobbins!!

Oh and when I was at the shop, I asked about making a design by myself.  He showed me how.  Easy peasy, right?    Three days later and two more phone calls to the shop, I FINALLY DIGITIZED SOMETHING MYSELF!!!!! Can you tell I am excited!!

I was so happy last night, but I have to tell you my brain hurt.  I think its been a long time since I had to think that much!!  But I feel good about it!  

Everything has been so wonderful.  I have been lurking as I read for a while, sew for a bit and try to decipher digitizing!!  I hope you all enjoy your new machines, hugs for all who are sick, and such cute kiddies this week!  


edited to fix my messed up quotes.....  I think my brain is still tired.


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> You use the same template for all sizes.  I've never caught that it says sizes 1-10, but then again, I've never made size 6 months!  It is the same fold size, so it will be fine.



I think CarlaC just added the 6 month size when she redid the pattern.  Probably didn't think to add that to the folding thing.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Ya.. it told me that in the tutorial I bought. You are only supposed to downsize 20 percent I think if it is already converted to stitches(like if it is a .pes or .hus or whatever) If you have the eof file or whatever it is called in another program you can resize it all you want... like in font engine.. it doesn't convert the stitches until you compile it and put it into editor.
> If it is an applique I have noticed you can resize them alot more than a filled design.
> I just sent you 3 different sizes.. now we need to pick which one. I guess it doesn't matter if you pick a different size from me. What color polo shirt did you get? White? I think I might go and get a polo too. I have one shirt that is a regular dressy type of white knit shirt. I'm not sure if it will work or not.
> I just wanted something with longer sleeves.



I've read that 20% thing, but for some reason I thought that was only in the machine?  What tutorial did you buy?  I need one!  Did you use the one on secrets of?  
I've got a church activity tonight, but I'm hoping to get home and stitch out the design when I get back.
I used polo shirts that I bought at Target - they're on sale for $8 this week.  I need to go back and get some more - my mom wants me to make some for her.  For the perla design, I'm going to stitch it on a light blue polo style shirt.
The other design I stitched on white.


----------



## emcreative

Yep, the folding pattern says "Sizes 1-10"  I think I figured it out.

The problem with me + any written instructions (for example a "for dummies" book) is that it doesn't always make sense when I see it written, or even a diagram.  I have to DO things for them to sink in.  Then if I visualize the process in my head but it's not matching what is visualized in the book, or they don't direct say something (for example, the bottom thread does not go through the needle) then I'm all kinds of lost.

Once I get the basics I'll be fine, it's just these baby steps that get me.  I'm sorry if I'm getting annoying.


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> Shannon, you should be able to go into layout & editing and fix the stitches if they are too dense.  What version of Palette does your machine have?  Are you so in love with the new machine or are you overwhelmed???  I am still learning new things!
> 
> Also to the bobbin issues.  Did you know that if you use the wrong manufacturer's bobbins it can cause issues??  My machine went back to the shop this week because I was using  a singer  bobbin in my baby lock.    Who knew??  I think I used to just get them when they were on sale at Joanns!  I bought 2 packages of baby lock bobbins!!
> 
> Oh and when I was at the shop, I asked about making a design by myself.  He showed me how.  Easy peasy, right?    Three days later and two more phone calls to the shop, I FINALLY DIGITIZED SOMETHING MYSELF!!!!! Can you tell I am excited!!
> 
> I was so happy last night, but I have to tell you my brain hurt.  I think its been a long time since I had to think that much!!  But I feel good about it!
> 
> Everything has been so wonderful.  I have been lurking as I read for a while, sew for a bit and try to decipher digitizing!!  I hope you all enjoy your new machines, hugs for all who are sick, and such cute kiddies this week!
> 
> 
> edited to fix my messed up quotes.....  I think my brain is still tired.



I don't have Palette - I have Embird.  Does the ellegante come with Palette?  Or is it a separate purchase?

I'm LOVING my machine!  I'm sure it will take a while to learn everything, but so far, so good!

Do you use pre-wound bobbins in your machine?  I read that you can, and I've been using some pre-wounds that I have.  It is SO convenient.  But, now I'm scared!  Is it really ok?


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Yep, the folding pattern says "Sizes 1-10"  I think I figured it out.
> 
> The problem with me + any written instructions (for example a "for dummies" book) is that it doesn't always make sense when I see it written, or even a diagram.  I have to DO things for them to sink in.  Then if I visualize the process in my head but it's not matching what is visualized in the book, or they don't direct say something (for example, the bottom thread does not go through the needle) then I'm all kinds of lost.
> 
> Once I get the basics I'll be fine, it's just these baby steps that get me.  I'm sorry if I'm getting annoying.




Hey, we all start somewhere!  Don't worry about it!  We'll walk you through - you'll get the hang of it in no time!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I've read that 20% thing, but for some reason I thought that was only in the machine?  What tutorial did you buy?  I need one!  Did you use the one on secrets of?
> I've got a church activity tonight, but I'm hoping to get home and stitch out the design when I get back.
> I used polo shirts that I bought at Target - they're on sale for $8 this week.  I need to go back and get some more - my mom wants me to make some for her.  For the perla design, I'm going to stitch it on a light blue polo style shirt.
> The other design I stitched on white.


Okay, thanks for the tip. I can go to Target tomorrow after Hannah's dental appt. I did buy the one from secrets of from Carolyn keebler. I have the one for Studio. There are some great free tutorials out there too. I know there is a yahoo group too. I'm a sewforum junkie, so I learned most of the basic editing stuff there. I love Embird. Once I get Font Engine I am never using PE Design again.



revrob said:


> I don't have Palette - I have Embird.  Does the ellegante come with Palette?  Or is it a separate purchase?
> 
> I'm LOVING my machine!  I'm sure it will take a while to learn everything, but so far, so good!
> 
> Do you use pre-wound bobbins in your machine?  I read that you can, and I've been using some pre-wounds that I have.  It is SO convenient.  But, now I'm scared!  Is it really ok?


I use pre-wounds in my Brother embroidery machine. I have the nebs ones. Just make sure you have the right size. Your machine manual should tell you what size.. but trust me.. you should know if it is the wrong size. You'll have alot of problems! I had the wrong sized prewounds sent to me with my machine... goodness that was a big disaster!



ibesue said:


> Shannon, you should be able to go into layout & editing and fix the stitches if they are too dense.  What version of Palette does your machine have?  Are you so in love with the new machine or are you overwhelmed???  I am still learning new things!
> 
> Also to the bobbin issues.  Did you know that if you use the wrong manufacturer's bobbins it can cause issues??  My machine went back to the shop this week because I was using  a singer  bobbin in my baby lock.    Who knew??  I think I used to just get them when they were on sale at Joanns!  I bought 2 packages of baby lock bobbins!!
> 
> Oh and when I was at the shop, I asked about making a design by myself.  He showed me how.  Easy peasy, right?    Three days later and two more phone calls to the shop, I FINALLY DIGITIZED SOMETHING MYSELF!!!!! Can you tell I am excited!!
> 
> I was so happy last night, but I have to tell you my brain hurt.  I think its been a long time since I had to think that much!!  But I feel good about it!
> 
> Everything has been so wonderful.  I have been lurking as I read for a while, sew for a bit and try to decipher digitizing!!  I hope you all enjoy your new machines, hugs for all who are sick, and such cute kiddies this week!
> 
> 
> edited to fix my messed up quotes.....  I think my brain is still tired.


Yay for you!! So what did you make????  I did know the thing about the bobbins because my brother embroidery machine and my brother sewing machine take 2 different bobbin sizes, and 2 different thread weights. Palette to me is a little harder than Embird. I had more trouble figuring that one out than Embird, so it isn't just you.


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> I don't have Palette - I have Embird.  Does the ellegante come with Palette?  Or is it a separate purchase?
> 
> I'm LOVING my machine!  I'm sure it will take a while to learn everything, but so far, so good!
> 
> Do you use pre-wound bobbins in your machine?  I read that you can, and I've been using some pre-wounds that I have.  It is SO convenient.  But, now I'm scared!  Is it really ok?



The palette was separate from the machine, I think, but I had no idea when I got the machine!    I was totally clueless when I got the embroidery machine, so they just piled things on and my DH said okay.  Who am I to argue!  



emcreative said:


> The problem with me + any written instructions (for example a "for dummies" book) is that it doesn't always make sense when I see it written, or even a diagram.  I have to DO things for them to sink in.  Then if I visualize the process in my head but it's not matching what is visualized in the book, or they don't direct say something (for example, the bottom thread does not go through the needle) then I'm all kinds of lost.
> 
> Once I get the basics I'll be fine, it's just these baby steps that get me.  I'm sorry if I'm getting annoying.



I am like that too.  I cannot read something and understand it.  I have to do it and then it makes sense.



*Toadstool* said:


> I use pre-wounds in my Brother embroidery machine. I have the nebs ones. Just make sure you have the right size. Your machine manual should tell you what size.. but trust me.. you should know if it is the wrong size. You'll have alot of problems! I had the wrong sized prewounds sent to me with my machine... goodness that was a big disaster!
> 
> 
> Yay for you!! So what did you make????  I did know the thing about the bobbins because my brother embroidery machine and my brother sewing machine take 2 different bobbin sizes, and 2 different thread weights. Palette to me is a little harder than Embird. I had more trouble figuring that one out than Embird, so it isn't just you.



I had some prewound bobbins when I first got my machine.  I got them at the shop I got the machine from.  Somehow, I seem to loose bobbins.    I can never figure out why?  

I am starting to figure out the palette.  I think its because I do no do graphics at all so layering really, REALLY confuses me.  I think I am getting it a bit more.  I was trying to do a logo for my middle dd who is on a family trip with her DH's family.  I didn't make the T's, I decided that I would have to stay up all night to overnight them to her.  But I was so excited to figure it all out.  

Most designs I have come from ebay/etsy.  So it was fun to just do a few words together and have it actually stitch out!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> I had some prewound bobbins when I first got my machine.  I got them at the shop I got the machine from.  Somehow, I seem to loose bobbins.    I can never figure out why?
> 
> I am starting to figure out the palette.  I think its because I do no do graphics at all so layering really, REALLY confuses me.  I think I am getting it a bit more.  I was trying to do a logo for my middle dd who is on a family trip with her DH's family.  I didn't make the T's, I decided that I would have to stay up all night to overnight them to her.  But I was so excited to figure it all out.
> 
> Most designs I have come from ebay/etsy.  So it was fun to just do a few words together and have it actually stitch out!


I can't remember where I got my prewounds from. I got like a box of 100 or more.. I am no where near running out.
Layering stuff is confusing. It takes alot of time to figure all of that out. Wait until you do characters... you have to try to make their arms go under the  shirts and stuff like that... lots of fun.

Does anyone know what that flag is?? I posted the picture of the friends around the world. I can't figure out that one. I am making an outfit and was trying to incorporate all of the countries on the fabric. I have designs for all of the kids and stuff.. I can not figure out which country the African American girl would go to. Would it be Chad?? I was thinking maybe she would be from the one flag I can't figure out.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> Can anyone tell me what that one flag is that is vertical striped with black white and red vertical stripes?? I think that is the only one I can't figure out.



It is the flag of the Roman Republic of the 18th Century


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> It is the flag of the Roman Republic of the 18th Century


Thank you!! How did you find that? Or did you just know?


----------



## jessica52877

Marah, did yours come with a DVD instructional video? I have only ever watched the how to thread the machine part but thought that might help you being able to see it.


----------



## jessica52877

I was also going to ask where the nebs came from. I bought a box a LONG time ago but have no idea where I got it from. I love them and am down to the 2nd layer! I used almost a whole bobbin for each vida I made recently! I think that means too many ruffles!


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


> I was also going to ask where the nebs came from. I bought a box a LONG time ago but have no idea where I got it from. I love them and am down to the 2nd layer! I used almost a whole bobbin for each vida I made recently! I think that means too many ruffles!


Oh, you use them on your regular machine too? I was just using them when embroidering.


----------



## tricia

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow.. I didn't know Walmart had fat quarters. I'm jealous!
> 
> :



When Walmart took away my fabric they left me with a little display of FQs.  They are nice, but I preferred the by the bolt stuff.



Jennia said:


> Turtle skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella bracelet:



Very cute turtle stuff.  I am sure she will love it.



ibesue said:


> I think CarlaC just added the 6 month size when she redid the pattern.  Probably didn't think to add that to the folding thing.



I agree.  Carla just resized the pattern in the past few months.  Probably just did not change the folding template page.

BTW Marrah, how is it going?


----------



## tricia

There is a flag identifier page here.  http://www.photius.com/flags/flag_identifier.html
But I couldnt find a Black, White and Red flag.


----------



## emcreative

jessica52877 said:


> Marah, did yours come with a DVD instructional video? I have only ever watched the how to thread the machine part but thought that might help you being able to see it.



No.  

I was kinda counting on it, too.  The model below it (the one that was in stock) did, so I kinda assumed this one would, too.  I seem to have it working for now (cross your fingers)


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> No.
> 
> I was kinda counting on it, too.  The model below it (the one that was in stock) did, so I kinda assumed this one would, too.  I seem to have it working for now (cross your fingers)



Fingers and toes crossed for you.  Makes it hard to type tho.


----------



## jessica52877

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, you use them on your regular machine too? I was just using them when embroidering.



I sew mainly on my embroidery machine but the bobbins work in both brothers I have. I don't mean to leave it when I sew but alot of the times it is in for ruffling (I use the dental floss method). I do match my bobbin thread for real constructing though.



emcreative said:


> No.
> 
> I was kinda counting on it, too.  The model below it (the one that was in stock) did, so I kinda assumed this one would, too.  I seem to have it working for now (cross your fingers)



Bummer!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you!! How did you find that? Or did you just know?



I am a pretty good googler... I used to be horrible at it and it used to make me so mad that I couldn't find the stuff I was looking for.

I searched:  Red white black flag vertical

Came up with a few sights and one of them had tons of flags on it and I identified it from there.


----------



## *Toadstool*

tricia said:


> There is a flag identifier page here.  http://www.photius.com/flags/flag_identifier.html
> But I couldnt find a Black, White and Red flag.


Yes, I used that site to identify all of the rest. That site is awesome. The only one they didn't have was that one. I don't know why they have an 18th Centry Rome flag on the fabric anyhow.



emcreative said:


> No.
> 
> I was kinda counting on it, too.  The model below it (the one that was in stock) did, so I kinda assumed this one would, too.  I seem to have it working for now (cross your fingers)


OOOHH!! YOUTUBE! You can find alot of videos there on stuff like that. I know you are good at searching, but seriously.. check there if you are having problems.



jessica52877 said:


> I sew mainly on my embroidery machine but the bobbins work in both brothers I have. I don't mean to leave it when I sew but alot of the times it is in for ruffling (I use the dental floss method). I do match my bobbin thread for real constructing though.


Oh okay... I have 2 separate machines, so there is no mixing. I was just wondering if I was supposed to use actual bobbin thread in my bobbin. I usually don't because I am trying to match the thread. Someone the other day told me to use serger thread in my bobbin when doing freehand applique. She said it is lighter weight and will give you a better satin stitch. I haven't tried it yet, but once you buy 1 spool of serger thread I don't think you'd ever have to buy another. There is so much thread on those things!




mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am a pretty good googler... I used to be horrible at it and it used to make me so mad that I couldn't find the stuff I was looking for.
> 
> I searched:  Red white black flag vertical
> 
> Came up with a few sights and one of them had tons of flags on it and I identified it from there.


I fail!! I searched for HOURS!!! Thank you so much.. like I said earlier I am not sure why that flag ended up with the other ones if it is from the 18th century. I am also wondering why there is a Texas flag on there... 


FYI: Before you call DirectTV to get them to troubleshoot your remote change the batteries!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

My guess for the flags would be France for the Vertical striped one since that fabric most probably has current flags for major countries on it and the one marked Texas would most probably be Chile. Also the flag marked Berlin is actually the flag for a country in Africa called Benin.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> My guess for the flags would be France for the Vertical striped one since that fabric most probably has current flags for major countries on it and the one marked Texas would most probably be Chile. Also the flag marked Hungary is actually the flag for a country in Africa called Benin.


Oh yay! Thank you Crystal... that one is defintely Chile. I didn't notice that it was only the little square and not a full rectangle. I need to get out the fabric and look at it. I keep looking at that scanned picture.. maybe it is blue and not black for the other one. TY TY TY!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.


That is beautiful!!! She needs to take some professional pictures in that.. It would be just perfect!


----------



## emcreative

Aww, Abby looks beautiful!  And I agree.  That screams hand-tinted portraits!


----------



## mrsmiller

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.





I have to agree  , it will perfect  for a  portrait picture...it is just beautiful!

Linnette


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Aww, Abby looks beautiful!  And I agree.  That screams hand-tinted portraits!


How's the sewing coming???


----------



## jessica52877

I do find that if I use regular bobbin while doing appliques that it will eventually mess up it seems. Could just be me (or the color, blacks, red and browns don't do well).


----------



## LauraP0409

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.



wow, this is beautiful. I love it.


----------



## Jennia

*Toadstool* said:


> Those are so cute! I love the turtle bracelet and skirt


Thanks! I got my first request for a bracelet after posting those photos on Facebook, and I've been on a high ever since. 



tricia said:


> Very cute turtle stuff.  I am sure she will love it.


Thanks! She seems to like them, based on the PTR photos. =) 



tricia said:


> There is a flag identifier page here.  http://www.photius.com/flags/flag_identifier.html
> But I couldnt find a Black, White and Red flag.



Ooh, neat link! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.



That is adorable-reminds me of something from Anne Geddes.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> How's the sewing coming???



P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.

Here's what I got done today:






And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!

But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!


Wow! Looks great! You even did the cuff!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!



Marah!!! That looks GREAT! I think the star looks good that way, and the shorts look great! That is your first pair right? WOW! I can't wait until you can show us the boys' pictures for real, but that is such cute editing!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I can't wait until you can show us the boys' pictures for real, but that is such cute editing!




Thanks...though I'm not sure anything will ever reach the awesomeness that was PEPPERHEAD MAN.

Seriously.

I spit out my drink on that one.

SOMEONE owes me a new keyboard!


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> Hi Nicole! So glad to see you posting - I know you are extra busy  right now with your girls!!! Glad you had a good day!!!
> 
> I was starting to feel human again - I need frozen drinks (non alcoholic of course) to keep the pain under control - I think we are turning a corner, but night time always seems to make me feel worse for some reason. The Dr. recommended that I stay home tomorrow, and I have the sick time so I think I'll take his advice and rest for the day. Then I'll only have work on Friday and it will be the weekend. I still have the strep white spots - they should disappear real soon, right?????? anyways thanks for asking!!!!
> 
> We did not go over for Elizabeth's bday tonight - I felt crummy, and really I get no peace (not that I mind at all!!) when I am with the kids. They enjoy sharing every thing with aunt wendy, so  I think it was smart to stay home. We will go over on Tuesday and celebrate Elizabeth and Hannah's birthdays!!
> 
> Ive been trying to make one of those botiquey loopy bows - I JUST CANT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!




I wonder if you have the coxsackie virus???  I had it last summer and it was the most painful thing I have ever experienced... and I have delivered 4 children, naturally!  Plus the pain in my throat and flu like symptoms lasted for over 3 weeks.  I had a positive strep test but when the antibiotics weren't helping  I knew something else was going on.  I've had strep many times and once on antibiotics, I would feel better within hours.

Check out this link:

http://kidshealth.org/parent/infections/bacterial_viral/coxsackie.html

As you will see, its the same virus that causes Hand, Foot, Mouth disease in kids.  Usually just causes herpangina in adults.

FEEL BETTER


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Thanks...though I'm not sure anything will ever reach the awesomeness that was PEPPERHEAD MAN.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I spit out my drink on that one.
> 
> SOMEONE owes me a new keyboard!


Haha.. I didn't say anything about it because I wanted to see how many people would notice. I used Gimp.. it is one of the brush tools. Isn't that awesome? It is a free program like Photoshop. I will email you a new keyboard asap.. npnp. 
Oh and I was just thinking... you tackled applique on your first t shirt?? That is pretty impressive.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh and I was just thinking... you tackled applique on your first t shirt?? That is pretty impressive.



Tackled is a pretty good way to put it.  It's crushed, pulverized, and practically unrecognizable under the weight of my noobishness.

I gotta figure out which stitch and size setting is best for the edges.  Oh yeah, and remember up from down, and what "straight" means.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!



Looks great! Is everyone healthy yet? Been praying for you guys!


----------



## jham

*Toadstool* said:


> I don't know why they have an 18th Centry Rome flag on the fabric anyhow.
> 
> FYI: Before you call DirectTV to get them to troubleshoot your remote change the batteries!!!


 
well 'cus it matches, silly! 

A further warning, before you call Comcast to come out and fix your cable, make sure the GFI outlet where the cable router box is didn't trip.   And for sure don't do it twice! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.


 
gorgeous!!!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!  And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!


 
the outfit looks great!  And I did not notice the star issue at all.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!





emcreative said:


> Tackled is a pretty good way to put it.  It's crushed, pulverized, and practically unrecognizable under the weight of my noobishness.
> 
> I gotta figure out which stitch and size setting is best for the edges.  Oh yeah, and remember up from down, and what "straight" means.



You are being WAY too hard on yourself!  The shorts look great!  The shirt is very impressive.  Remember the rule - you always hate the stuff that you make yourself.  You see every single flaw.  No one else will ever even notice.  Part of this hobby is learning to relax and enjoy it.  You know that there may be a stray thread here and there, but that means it was made by YOU!  Your first shirt is great, and your first pair of shorts stayed together and he can wear them!  Think about how awesome your next pair will be!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Looks great! Is everyone healthy yet? Been praying for you guys!



Thanks.  

We're on the mend.  I was in bed except for water and a few short notes for more than 24 hours straight.  Lupus seems to make every infection 3x worse!  But everyone was at least moving around today!


----------



## squirrel

I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


----------



## emcreative

***

Could anyone with a machine like mine let me know the stitch and sizes they use for the outside "seaming" on appliques? Please and thank you kindly! 

***


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> Love the dresses!! Is your weather being as unpredictable as ours is? First armindas in short socks and showing her bare arms then lydia has pants under her dress?! I'm just wondering if Summer will ever arrive in this neck of the woods?? So next fall you'll have three kids in three different schools! My mom experienced that feat as well!


The Snow White picture I took on Tuesday, I believe and it was nice and warm out, hot I think. Then Wednesday morning when I took the other pictures it was FREEZING!! It wasn't quite 50 out. Stupid weather! It's almost the middle of June, it should be warm all the time! 




*Toadstool* said:


> Wow.. You went all out on that Big Give outfit. It looks great. I love Snow White.
> Arminda's quilt dress is really pretty. Is the sash attached? I always wonder that.
> I just adore Lydia's dress. It is so pretty! How do you do that little thing in her hair? I know I saw someone else on here post with those in their childs hair.. is this something i need to know??
> 
> I had a frustrating day. I'm off to bed.. probably to stare at the ceiling for a few hours, but still.



Thanks!!! Sometimes I attach the sash at the side seams, but usually I just tie it around them. 

I put a hair wrap in Lydia's hair the other day.  It's pretty easy to do, you just wrap embroidery floss around their hair!  I did find some online tutorials before I tried it though. Steph's daughter, Megan has one too, but I think she had it done at Disney. 

http://fun.families.com/blog/hair-wraps


I like this one,because there are good illustrations:
http://www.box.net/files#0:f:28676730/Hair_Wrapss





Stephres said:


> I love little Snow White! And Arminda looks so pretty, what fashion sense to add a fanny pack! Lydia looks ready for the beach (except for the pants, was it cold?). Megan keeps asking me if we can come up to Michigan in the summer, I wish!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fancy H! Very cute outfit and really cool looking museum.



Thanks!!

Yes, it's been a bit chilly here the last few days!! It should be warming back up soon. It was so cold when I made her go out for pictures. That's why she has that goofy looking smile on her face!! 



karebear1 said:


> 4- Lydia..... frowning dress?? So cute!  But, I have ot say i loev her beach dress!  Does she have red in her hair? Sure looks like it in that pic!
> 
> 5- Arminda wanted to wear her fanny pack??    I love her even more now!   (I can't believe you tried to talk  her out of that! What kind of mother are you?)
> !



Yes, Lydia has red hair, with waves. I covet her hair! 

Not only did she WANT to wear it, she would NOT take it off!!! She said it was "comfy". She was wrinkling her dress! 



tricia said:


> Very cute Snow White.  Love the addition of the cape.
> 
> Arminda looks great in the new dress.  Liam has his Grade 6 graduation (Elementary school to Gr. 6, Junior high for 7 & 8) next week, and he is now officially taller than me.  They grow up too fast.
> 
> So cute about Lydia being sad about leaving her teacher, isn't it great when they have a teacher they just love?
> .


Thank you, I was afraid the Snow White was too plain. The nice comments make me feel better!!

I wish she didn't go to Junior High until 7th grade! I am not ready for this!

Lydia is a funny little thing!!! I had to tell her teacher what she said about the dress! She thoght it was so cute!!! Lydia told me she gaver her TWO hugs when they go out on Wednesday! I am going to miss that teacher too! 



tricia said:


> Bag 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 3.


The bags look great! 


revrob said:


>



CUTE!!! I love these Disboutiqers designs you guys are doing!!! 




Tinka_Belle said:


> I have the Brother SE350 and I bought the PED Basic which came with a memory card and an adapter for the card. I am able to put any designs that I want onto the card and use them in my machine, as long as they are in PES format and 4x4 in size. I love my machine and I love it even more now that I have the card and the adapter. FIS (for information sake) The PED Basic does not say that it will work on vista, but it does and I haven't had any problems with that program.



I had problems with mine working on Vista, but I went to the website and there is driver or something you just need to download to make it work. 



danicaw said:


> Great Snow White dress!
> And what fun to be able to match the quilt with a new dress! I love it.
> I made DS a blanket for his first birthday and still have about a yard of the fabric left... I don't know what I am going to do with it, but I love it and I want it to be something special. Great Job!



THANK YOU!!! Boy, you guys sure make a girl feel good!!!!



tricia said:


> The little fellow that I made the Thomas outfit for came in to get it today.  He really liked it.  Here are the pics of him modelling.  he is a bit shy and all 10 of us in the office were kinda mauling him cause he looked so cute.


ADORABLE!!!



Jennia said:


> I was finally getting caught up and had a huge multi-quote, and then lost it!  The Jasmine Vida was GORGEOUS, love it, and it was interesting to see all the variations on the mice from Cinderella-I never knew it could be so complicated lol. Here are the other things I'd made for Emma's big give (yep, I'm FINALLY posting photos).
> 
> Turtle bracelet-I smudged the black of the eye a bit when I drilled it. =(


These are so cute! 




emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!


That looks wonderful!!! GREAT JOB!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. I didn't say anything about it because I wanted to see how many people would notice. I used Gimp.. it is one of the brush tools. Isn't that awesome? It is a free program like Photoshop. I will email you a new keyboard asap.. npnp.
> Oh and I was just thinking... you tackled applique on your first t shirt?? That is pretty impressive.



I love Gimp!!



squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


Very cute!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.



ABSOLUTELY adorable!!!


----------



## minnie2

I am so sorry I am so far behind and missing posts!  For some reason I am not getting the updates to my email.  So If I forget to comment about something you made I am so sorry I am sure it is adorable



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.


That is so pretty.  I agree I think she needs some professional pix in that


emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!


Fabulous job!  It came out great!  see you are a natural.


----------



## tricia

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.



That is very pretty.  And she is such a cutie.



emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!



Those are gorgeous!!!  And you did the cuffs and everything.  WTG.  Upside down and crooked add CHARACTER, they are not mistakes, just enhancements.




squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.



Cute.


----------



## revrob

I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi Everyone! I am so behind and I apologize for not commenting on everything. I just can't get on here everyday like I used to. It is the end of the school year and it seems that at least one of my kids have a different activity to do everyday! I also registered for my college classes for the fall! I cannot wait to go back! 2 1/2 years to go until I can teach but I am sure it will fly by!

Everything posted that I have seen (I have to be honest I have been skimming) is just adorable.  Teresajoy, the dresses are just darling and I know what you are saying about the tears and the growing up. My son came up to me last night and wiggled one of his upper front middle teeth. He was so excited that his tooth was loose but I did everything I could not to cry.  I am going to miss his beautiful baby teeth smile .  We just have to enjoy every second with them while we can. Summer break doesn't start for two weeks here but we are looking forward to it.

So much to say, but I am afraid to bore all of you! 

Love the purses and the boys things too. Love the tulle dress, (how did you get the flowers to stay on?) Just adorable. I made my daughter a couple of tutu's like that and that stuff gets so tangled. It just looks so darn cute though!


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



What a cute idea.  I love the Mickey head cupcake.


----------



## revrob

tricia said:


> What a cute idea.  I love the Mickey head cupcake.



Isn't if GREAT!  It's a Heather Sue embroidery design.  It stitches out so wonderful!  Thanks, Heather!

This version is almost 7" wide (I enlarged the 6x10 design), and I LOVE IT!  AbbyGrace is so thrilled, and can't wait to wear it on her birthday.


----------



## longaberger_lara

revrob said:


> This was Marah's handiwork - so kuddos to Marah!  I don't mind making the stitch file available to those with an embroidery machine.
> For those that don't, should I put this in my etsy store?  I can, but I guess I didn't think anyone would be interested.  But if people want it and don't have a machine, let me know!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would love a copy of the design if you decide to to share! You and Marah did such a good job! Love it!


----------



## jham

squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


 
I love this, do you mind telling me how you made it?  I need a white one for Lily's working Cinderella dress (which may end up as her Halloween costume)



emcreative said:


> ***
> 
> Could anyone with a machine like mine let me know the stitch and sizes they use for the outside "seaming" on appliques? Please and thank you kindly!
> 
> ***


 
You have the Brother from Walmart?  I have the similar version from Costco and the top setting (stitch length?) I usually set around .4 or .3 for the stitch width I usually go with 3 or 3.5 or on something simple like a mickey head I'll often go with a 4.  HTH!



revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!


 

Oh no, Lily saw it!!!  My little cupcake wants the cupcake!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



This turned out great!  I LOVE it!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

shameless plug: I started my PTR!


----------



## 3huskymom

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



Cute! Is that with your new machine??? Mine should be here today!


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't if GREAT!  It's a Heather Sue embroidery design.  It stitches out so wonderful!  Thanks, Heather!
> 
> This version is almost 7" wide (I enlarged the 6x10 design), and I LOVE IT!  AbbyGrace is so thrilled, and can't wait to wear it on her birthday.



[/QUOTE]

This is so cute!!!! I just love it!!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am so behind and I apologize for not commenting on everything. I just can't get on here everyday like I used to. It is the end of the school year and it seems that at least one of my kids have a different activity to do everyday! I also registered for my college classes for the fall! I cannot wait to go back! 2 1/2 years to go until I can teach but I am sure it will fly by!
> 
> Everything posted that I have seen (I have to be honest I have been skimming) is just adorable.  Teresajoy, the dresses are just darling and I know what you are saying about the tears and the growing up. My son came up to me last night and wiggled one of his upper front middle teeth. He was so excited that his tooth was loose but I did everything I could not to cry.  I am going to miss his beautiful baby teeth smile .  We just have to enjoy every second with them while we can. Summer break doesn't start for two weeks here but we are looking forward to it.
> 
> So much to say, but I am afraid to bore all of you!
> 
> Love the purses and the boys things too. Love the tulle dress, (how did you get the flowers to stay on?) Just adorable. I made my daughter a couple of tutu's like that and that stuff gets so tangled. It just looks so darn cute though!



Two more weeks??? When do your kids start school? I thought my kids' school  got out too late! 

Lydia was trying to get me to pull one of her teeth out last night! She is odd that way, Arminda won't let you touch her loose teeth, and Lydia always wants them yanked right out! 



jham said:


> Oh no, Lily saw it!!!  My little cupcake wants the cupcake!



She NEEEEEEDS it!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I LOVE this shirt.  A Mickey cupcake what could be more cute.  The whole outfit is adorable.




revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!


----------



## karenTX

karamat said:


> I'm down in Houston, but would be interested in a Texas meet.  I've been wanting to check out that big fabric store in Dallas I've heard about!
> 
> Wish I could join you ladies going to Martha Pullen - sounds like lots of fun!  Hope we get to see lots of pictures.



What big fabric store in Dallas????? I need to know!!!!!! 
Thanks!!!!  

Who all is going to Martha Pullen? My local fabric place is going to be there doing demos so I might be going. I'd love to meet up with anyone!


----------



## sahm1000

Marah!  Great job on the outfit!  You should be really proud of yourself!  Can't wait to see what you do in the future!


----------



## DisneyKings

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



This is sooo adorable!   I'm trying to figure out what to do for DD's 4th b-day at MK....  My friend has a similar design, but I think HeatherSue's is sooo much cuter!  I wish I had a machine that could do that!


----------



## PrincessKell

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!



You did fantastic! I love it. You are gonna be whippin up stuff in no time at all now!


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!





revrob said:


> Isn't if GREAT!  It's a Heather Sue embroidery design.  It stitches out so wonderful!  Thanks, Heather!
> 
> This version is almost 7" wide (I enlarged the 6x10 design), and I LOVE IT!  AbbyGrace is so thrilled, and can't wait to wear it on her birthday.



Shannon that is simply adorable!  

Heather has some GREAT designs!!!!!  I just ordered one the other day I can't wait to make it!


----------



## Jennia

emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!



That looks great! I don't see any mistakes at all. =D 



squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


What a cute idea. Did you have a pattern? 



revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



That's amazing. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> shameless plug: I started my PTR!



Off to read right now.


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Oh no, Lily saw it!!!  My little cupcake wants the cupcake!





disneylovinfamily said:


> This turned out great!  I LOVE it!




This is so cute!!!! I just love it!!!



She NEEEEEEDS it!!![/QUOTE]



lynnanddbyz said:


> I LOVE this shirt.  A Mickey cupcake what could be more cute.  The whole outfit is adorable.





DisneyKings said:


> This is sooo adorable!   I'm trying to figure out what to do for DD's 4th b-day at MK....  My friend has a similar design, but I think HeatherSue's is sooo much cuter!  I wish I had a machine that could do that!





minnie2 said:


> Shannon that is simply adorable!
> 
> Heather has some GREAT designs!!!!!  I just ordered one the other day I can't wait to make it!





Jennia said:


> That's amazing.



Thanks, everyone on the sweet comments on the cupcake shirt.  I'm very happy with how it turned out, and AbbyGrace is too!  You guys really know how to encourage a girl!  This design my find it's way as a patch (easy to apply to your own garments) very soon!



karenTX said:


> What big fabric store in Dallas????? I need to know!!!!!!
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Who all is going to Martha Pullen? My local fabric place is going to be there doing demos so I might be going. I'd love to meet up with anyone!



Kira (toadstool) and I are going to Martha Pullen market!  We'd LOVE to meet up with you!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...





















The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!



Fabulous !!How gorgeous is that dress, and those shirts are to die for , bet the kiddos got lots of attention !!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

More pictures...


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Hello all! it has been forever since I have posted. Everything is so beautiful! Marah, I think that the 4th of July outfit is fantastic! You are doing a great job. I also adore the Mickey cupcake! I finally got my sewing machine and serger out this week! My sewing machine and serger had a vacation while we were on vacation, but I am so happy to be back at my sewing table. Here is Kaity's 4th of July dress. Lauren's isn't finished yet, but it is almost there.


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.



Happy Birthday Joci   Very cute purple outfit.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...





iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...



What a great way to co-ordinate the 3 of them.


----------



## revrob

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!




GORGEOUS work!  I knew it had to be Lisa's as soon as I saw the first pic.  She is an absolute genius when it comes to fabric selection and applique.  Her work is stunning!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments!!! And yes...Lisa is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kc10family

Hi All, DH made it home last Sat night and we have been go go go. School is out as of yesterday and we have a retirement party at our house today, then my DD1 is singing at an event Sun so we have practice tomorrow for that. AND then we get to pack and leave on Sun afternoon for our family DL trip.

I made some pirate costumes, but have not be able to get pics yet, so I will show you when we get back from DL.

Quick question... for anyone who makes the bags / purses could you pm me when you have a minute. 

Have a great Fraiday and Fabulous weekend!


----------



## kc10family

Ooops, please forgive me, I forgot to say I love all the projects you have all done. Love the pics!


----------



## emcreative

jham said:


> You have the Brother from Walmart?  I have the similar version from Costco and the top setting (stitch length?) I usually set around .4 or .3 for the stitch width I usually go with 3 or 3.5 or on something simple like a mickey head I'll often go with a 4.  HTH!



I have the Brother CS600i.  Which stitch do you use?  These are my stitches to chose from:




and the display:


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> I have the Brother CS600i.  Which stitch do you use?  These are my stitches to chose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the display:



I would say stitch number 4 for doing appliques.


----------



## minnie2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  What a cutie!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!





iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...


Great shots!  Love Lisa's work!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hello all! it has been forever since I have posted. Everything is so beautiful! Marah, I think that the 4th of July outfit is fantastic! You are doing a great job. I also adore the Mickey cupcake! I finally got my sewing machine and serger out this week! My sewing machine and serger had a vacation while we were on vacation, but I am so happy to be back at my sewing table. Here is Kaity's 4th of July dress. Lauren's isn't finished yet, but it is almost there.


super cute!

Marah.   are in Jacksom Mi???


----------



## RadioFanatic

I love those matching outfits Lisa from zoedivadesigns made.  I would like to get something made by her too - is there a way to contact her?


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> Marah.   are in Jacksom Mi???




Yes, Jackson County


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> I have the Brother CS600i. Which stitch do you use? These are my stitches to chose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the display:


 
Okay, yep, our machines are almost exactly the same.  I use stitch 04 and that top one that is 2.5 in your photo I set at .4 (lately, sometimes I like .3 or even .2, you can experiment with how you like it) and the bottom one that is on -- I usually set to 3.0 or 3.5 or 4.0 unless I'm doing a tiny detail and then I'd go down to a narrower stitch.


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Yes, Jackson County


My SIL is in Jackson right now!


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> My SIL is in Jackson right now!




By choice?!?!?   


Kinda kidding, but spend any time here and you know the area is really hard hit.  Forbes named us the number one worst small city in the US for finding a job.  It used to be amazing if there were 3 stabbings in a year- when I had Hannah to the doc the ER the other day, they'd had 3 in the same night.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> By choice?!?!?
> 
> 
> Kinda kidding, but spend any time here and you know the area is really hard hit.  Forbes named us the number one worst small city in the US for finding a job.  It used to be amazing if there were 3 stabbings in a year- when I had Hannah to the doc the ER the other day, they'd had 3 in the same night.



How did I not realize you are in MI - Jackson no less!!  I'm in Westland, probably less than an hour from you.

Jham got to your machine question - my response was pretty much the same!  Play around with your zigzag stitch (4 on your machine) and see what stitch setting you like best.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> How did I not realize you are in MI - Jackson no less!!  I'm in Westland, probably less than an hour from you.



I can't remember, were you the one I talked to before about Westland?  I lived there until 3rd grade-my parents, aunts, uncles, and MANY cousins are all John Glenn grads!


----------



## tinkerbell423

3huskymom said:


> THe taller mouse is Jaq and the chubby one is Gus (Gus Gus)
> 
> Look what I found at my walmart tonight for $1.50 a yard!!!!! I was so excited b/c I planned on making a disney dog themed outfit for  Hayleigh.



Ok I just took a trip to my Walmart and they don't have this  I asked the CM and they had any and she said No but they had Cow Fabric   I have one more Walmart to try.  Can I ask what Walmart it was at?


----------



## emcreative

tinkerbell423 said:


> Ok I just took a trip to my Walmart and they don't have this  I asked the CM and they had any and she said No but they had Cow Fabric




Cuz the two fabrics are practically identical, right?!?!


----------



## sahm1000

karenTX said:


> What big fabric store in Dallas????? I need to know!!!!!!
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Who all is going to Martha Pullen? My local fabric place is going to be there doing demos so I might be going. I'd love to meet up with anyone!



I think we were referring to the fabric stores along Harry Hines Blvd.  in Dallas.  From what I understand (I haven't been there myself) there are several located along there right by each other.  Where are you in Texas?



revrob said:


> Thanks, everyone on the sweet comments on the cupcake shirt.  I'm very happy with how it turned out, and AbbyGrace is too!  You guys really know how to encourage a girl!  This design my find it's way as a patch (easy to apply to your own garments) very soon!




I've seen the patches on ebay before but I guess I don't understand how you make them or use them.  Care to explain?  




iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!




Love the Steamboat Willie!  My girls have the same flip flops as your daughter.  They love them.


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hello all! it has been forever since I have posted. Everything is so beautiful! Marah, I think that the 4th of July outfit is fantastic! You are doing a great job. I also adore the Mickey cupcake! I finally got my sewing machine and serger out this week! My sewing machine and serger had a vacation while we were on vacation, but I am so happy to be back at my sewing table. Here is Kaity's 4th of July dress. Lauren's isn't finished yet, but it is almost there.




Very Cute!  I've got to get going on my Lilly's birthday outfit, Fourth of July outfits for all three girls, and outfits for all three girls for Grace's b-day at the end of July.  I guess I better get going!  Thanks for reminding me that I need to get the Fourth outfits done!



emcreative said:


> I have the Brother CS600i.  Which stitch do you use?  These are my stitches to chose from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the display:




I know others have answered but since you are using the same machine you might want to check out HeatherSue's tutorial on appliquing.  You might have heard of it?    

Anyway, I always use her tutorial when  I applique for reference (even though I've done it lots I am prone to stupid mistakes if I get in a hurry so it is my double check!).  I will change my stitch width depending on what I am doing (if it is detailed my width is shorter, not so detailed, it is longer, etc.).  And like anything, practice makes perfect!


----------



## emcreative

sahm1000 said:


> I know others have answered but since you are using the same machine you might want to check out HeatherSue's tutorial on appliquing.  You might have heard of it?
> 
> Anyway, I always use her tutorial when  I applique for reference (even though I've done it lots I am prone to stupid mistakes if I get in a hurry so it is my double check!).  I will change my stitch width depending on what I am doing (if it is detailed my width is shorter, not so detailed, it is longer, etc.).  And like anything, practice makes perfect!



Yep, I read through it.  But I always need to know the picky little details!!  Like, show me EXACTLY ON MY MACHINE which what where how. Seriously, if someone could sit next to me doing the exact same thing with the exact same material and equipment is the only way I don't have a bazillion questions.

I used to test 3d art products.  They chose me a lot of times because I was the "noob" in the group and would show them the questions that the "no skill" users would send their way!!


----------



## littlepeppers

How do you get the Mickey head to stay in the exact same place so you can zig-zag around it?


----------



## sahm1000

littlepeppers said:


> How do you get the Mickey head to stay in the exact same place so you can zig-zag around it?




I use Wonder Under lite to adhere it to my shirt and then a fabric stabilizer that I pin (others use an iron on one) that keeps your fabric from "wrinkling" while you zig zag it.  But really, for the best directions on appliqueing please go to the first page of the thread and use HeatherSue's applique tutorials.  And if you have any questions we will try and answer them as best as we can!


----------



## sahm1000

Here are pictures from Claire's fourth b-day party.  We had her party at a horse farm near here that is a non-profit organization.  All of the proceeds from the parties, lessons, and boarding go towards providing horse therapy.  So even though it was expensive (in my opinion anyway!) I could justify it since it was going towards a good cause.  And I have to say that the helpers we had were really great kids.  The kids had fun so who could ask for more?  Anyway, here are pictures of my three girls.  I just did the shirts.  I had planned on altering their skirts but ran out of time.  


Here is Claire, the birthday girl!  






Claire riding a pony (she was scared so that is her Dad's hand holding her).






Here is Grace hitting the pinata.  






And here is Lilly!  My 11 month old smiley happy baby!


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> I've seen the patches on ebay before but I guess I don't understand how you make them or use them.  Care to explain?



I make them on an embroidery machine.  They would be attached in the method chosen by the buyer - either by iron on, or stitched around the edges with invisible thread.  



littlepeppers said:


> How do you get the Mickey head to stay in the exact same place so you can zig-zag around it?



I think someone has already mentioned it - but just in case you missed it - please go to the FIRST POST of this thread.  Thre is an applique tutorial that is linked in that post.  It will answer your questions.  If, after you have read it, you still have questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> I can't remember, were you the one I talked to before about Westland?  I lived there until 3rd grade-my parents, aunts, uncles, and MANY cousins are all John Glenn grads!



LOL!  Yep that's me.  I spaced when I read that you were in Jackson and then remembered we'd talked after I posted.  That's what I get or drive-by posting!


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> I make them on an embroidery machine.  They would be attached in the method chosen by the buyer - either by iron on, or stitched around the edges with invisible thread.



Thanks Shannon for the explanation!  I understand now - they are like the Disney (I know there are others too) ones thy sell at Joann's and Hancocks.  But cuter!


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Thanks Shannon for the explanation!  I understand now - they are like the Disney (I know there are others too) ones thy sell at Joann's and Hancocks.  But cuter!



Pretty much!  That's a good way to describe it!  I'm having a hard time figuring out how to explain what I'm talking about when I say "patches".


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> By choice?!?!?
> 
> 
> Kinda kidding, but spend any time here and you know the area is really hard hit.  Forbes named us the number one worst small city in the US for finding a job.  It used to be amazing if there were 3 stabbings in a year- when I had Hannah to the doc the ER the other day, they'd had 3 in the same night.


Yes and she might be moving there.  The company she works for is HQ'd there and for th elife of me I can't remember the name of it.  


sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures from Claire's fourth b-day party.  We had her party at a horse farm near here that is a non-profit organization.  All of the proceeds from the parties, lessons, and boarding go towards providing horse therapy.  So even though it was expensive (in my opinion anyway!) I could justify it since it was going towards a good cause.  And I have to say that the helpers we had were really great kids.  The kids had fun so who could ask for more?  Anyway, here are pictures of my three girls.  I just did the shirts.  I had planned on altering their skirts but ran out of time.
> 
> 
> Here is Claire, the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire riding a pony (she was scared so that is her Dad's hand holding her).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Grace hitting the pinata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Lilly!  My 11 month old smiley happy baby!


All so great!  What a happy baby!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



That is SOOOOO adorable.....makes me wish I had a embroidery machine.


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> Yes and she might be moving there.  The company she works for is HQ'd there and for th elife of me I can't remember the name of it.



Jiffy?


----------



## maiziezoe

emcreative said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We're on the mend.  I was in bed except for water and a few short notes for more than 24 hours straight.  Lupus seems to make every infection 3x worse!  But everyone was at least moving around today!



I totally know what you mean. I was diagnosed with Lupus 10 years ago and it takes me a lot longer to recover from little illnesses than the normal person.



revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!




CUTE!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.



Happy Birthday!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!



Soooo cute!


----------



## princessmom29

Could someone tell me where to get the comic boards to put fabric on? All I have been able to find on line are ones that look like cardstock.I am scared that they won't be strong enough.


----------



## jessica52877

princessmom29 said:


> Could someone tell me where to get the comic boards to put fabric on? All I have been able to find on line are ones that look like cardstock.I am scared that they won't be strong enough.



I think the link might be in the bookmarks. I am not positive. But that is all they are really, pretty thin boards. I don't have any and think the same thing that they might bend too much but all stacked together I think they work well from looking at other's shelves.

I have some bolts cut up to do the same thing and I cannot get near the amount of fabric on the shelf so have given up on that idea. I do think I would still like comic book boards because I could fit more.


----------



## princessmom29

jessica52877 said:


> I think the link might be in the bookmarks. I am not positive. But that is all they are really, pretty thin boards. I don't have any and think the same thing that they might bend too much but all stacked together I think they work well from looking at other's shelves.
> 
> I have some bolts cut up to do the same thing and I cannot get near the amount of fabric on the shelf so have given up on that idea. I do think I would still like comic book boards because I could fit more.



I found it. Thanks for the help. I think I am gonig to try them and see how  do. Mine are going to have to go in a storage tote untill I find a used bookcase for the sewing room.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I make them on an embroidery machine.  They would be attached in the method chosen by the buyer - either by iron on, or stitched around the edges with invisible thread.



I love doing patches! It is my cheat way for making things without really wasting a shirt!  

When I am done they are very similar to a fabrique from Joann's. I can't really figure out to get them to iron on and know that they would stay though. I don't really think it is ever strong enough to bond through a wash. Of course I think all patches are like that.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oooh Mickey head cupcake is WAAAY cool!!!!!!

I am here to report that I dropped off my Pooh quilt and backing at the quilter's today. He doesnt have any other priority quilts right now, so he can move mine to the front of the line and will have it done asap, he said my custom request (versus a panagram) was going to make it a challenging quilt- so Im really glad I didnt take this on myself. He said it will take him a full week to do it, so I would guess I will have it back in a couple weeks- WOOHOO!!

And my best friend came for a visit with her new baby (1 week before Hannah) and she surprised me with my other best friend (who lives in Switzerland now, but came for a surprise visit) it was such an awesome day!

AND- a woman from my church brought me a meal and guess what- she is adopting and having her homevisit tomorrow- she is so excited and said she feels like she's been pregnant since last March and she is adopting a 14 year old girl- how COOL is that! I really want to stay in touch with her because Id love to make an outfit for her new daughter when she finally arrives- she is hoping she can have her by September- she said there is another family who wants to adopt her too. I just think its so awesome that she wants to adopt a teen and then she wants to foster babies. She had a hysterectamy last year is going in for another surgery tomorrow- but wanted to bring a meal. Such a nice person.


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Jiffy?


maybe.  The company she works for makes cake mixes for places like the Walmart bakery.  


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oooh Mickey head cupcake is WAAAY cool!!!!!!
> 
> I am here to report that I dropped off my Pooh quilt and backing at the quilter's today. He doesnt have any other priority quilts right now, so he can move mine to the front of the line and will have it done asap, he said my custom request (versus a panagram) was going to make it a challenging quilt- so Im really glad I didnt take this on myself. He said it will take him a full week to do it, so I would guess I will have it back in a couple weeks- WOOHOO!!
> 
> And my best friend came for a visit with her new baby (1 week before Hannah) and she surprised me with my other best friend (who lives in Switzerland now, but came for a surprise visit) it was such an awesome day!
> 
> AND- a woman from my church brought me a meal and guess what- she is adopting and having her homevisit tomorrow- she is so excited and said she feels like she's been pregnant since last March and she is adopting a 14 year old girl- how COOL is that! I really want to stay in touch with her because Id love to make an outfit for her new daughter when she finally arrives- she is hoping she can have her by September- she said there is another family who wants to adopt her too. I just think its so awesome that she wants to adopt a teen and then she wants to foster babies. She had a hysterectamy last year is going in for another surgery tomorrow- but wanted to bring a meal. Such a nice person.


What a great treat of having a surprise friend visit!  
Also how wonderful adopting a teen.  

I can't wait to see the quilt!


----------



## 3huskymom

Ok, got my "new" machine today. It sews like a dream compared to my white I was working with. The zigzag stitch was never reliable. Thank you Shannon for passing on your old machine to another DISer! Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!


----------



## 3huskymom

tinkerbell423 said:


> Ok I just took a trip to my Walmart and they don't have this  I asked the CM and they had any and she said No but they had Cow Fabric   I have one more Walmart to try.  Can I ask what Walmart it was at?



It's in  Lebanon, PA about 1/2 hour east of Hershey, PA.


----------



## DisneyKings

3huskymom said:


> Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!



That's adorable!


----------



## mirandag819

DisneyKings said:


> That's adorable!



Hey I just noticed your ticker! If I am counting right my DD's Disney princess birthday is the same day as yours! DD's birthday is August 16th, is that yours too? And we will be at WDW for her bday too!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!




OH MY, they are BEAUTIFUL!  Lisa does such great work!  The appliques always pop out at you, she is a true artist!


----------



## minnie2

3huskymom said:


> Ok, got my "new" machine today. It sews like a dream compared to my white I was working with. The zigzag stitch was never reliable. Thank you Shannon for passing on your old machine to another DISer! Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!


Looks GREAT!  




*QUESTION*
Nikki wants a Sleeping Beauty dress for our trip but I don't want to use a commercial pattern because I hate them  Any suggestions on what pattern  I could use?


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!


----------



## littlepeppers

3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



Love it!  I just bought a bunch of shirts like you DD has on at Walmart for $1 each.  I don't know if I can put anything much on them b/c they are 24mos.  I couldn't leave them at Walmart for $1.  They go great under jumpers.

I like your color combos.  Will she wear the matching bow?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

The Pluto shirt looks great and I also love the black and white mickey's!!!!!  I must admit that I am jealous of the stitches your machines can do!  I wish I could buy a new one.  I have a $100 machine that i got on clearance for $30.  oh well, I do need to get busy making outfits for my trip, but I keep spending way too much time on here! lol!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> We're on the mend.  I was in bed except for water and a few short notes for more than 24 hours straight.  Lupus seems to make every infection 3x worse!  But everyone was at least moving around today!


  I feel for you!



squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


That is really cute!



revrob said:


>


ADORABLE!!!!!!  

I wanted to add that if anyone has a bigger hoop than a 6x10 and no resizing program, I can resize the designs, just ask! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.


She's such a pretty little peanut!!  Just adorable!  



iluvwdw4ever said:


>


Those are GREAT! I love the colors and how the boy's shirts look masculine, but the dress is very feminine.  So cute!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


That is so pretty!



sahm1000 said:


> I know others have answered but since you are using the same machine you might want to check out HeatherSue's tutorial on appliquing.  You might have heard of it?






sahm1000 said:


>


Happy belated birthday, Claire!!! Your girls are so stinkin' cute!!!!!  



maiziezoe said:


> I totally know what you mean. I was diagnosed with Lupus 10 years ago and it takes me a lot longer to recover from little illnesses than the normal person.


  I hear yah.  I have the lupus anticoagulant which isn't lupus, nor is it an anticoagulant, it's a coagulant.    But, I have a lot of the same symptoms as lupus, plus blood clots.



jessica52877 said:


> When I am done they are very similar to a fabrique from Joann's. I can't really figure out to get them to iron on and know that they would stay though. I don't really think it is ever strong enough to bond through a wash. Of course I think all patches are like that.


Oh PLEASE!  Have you seen those fabriques at JoAnn?  You wouldn't dare sell something that looked that sloppy!   Your appliques are SO much better!  I think you really have to sew them down around the edges to get them to stay.  Shannon suggested using invisible thread, which sounds like a great idea!



3huskymom said:


>


That is adorable! I love the applique!! Which of Shannon's machines did you get?



littlepeppers said:


> Love it!  I just bought a bunch of shirts like you DD has on at Walmart for $1 each.  I don't know if I can put anything much on them b/c they are 24mos.  I couldn't leave them at Walmart for $1.  They go great under jumpers.



$1?! That's a great deal!  I should have checked the toddler section when I was there yesterday!  The clearance selection in Tessa's sizes were pitituful.


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> I love doing patches! It is my cheat way for making things without really wasting a shirt!
> 
> When I am done they are very similar to a fabrique from Joann's. I can't really figure out to get them to iron on and know that they would stay though. I don't really think it is ever strong enough to bond through a wash. Of course I think all patches are like that.



First of all, I agree with Heather, your appliques are WAY better than the ones at Joanns!

Secondly, have you ever tried the stuff that is iron on that is called badge maker or something like that?  They claim that it is supposed to stick permanently.  I can't find my link - but I wondered if you had tried anything besides heat n bond?  I'm wondering about it being permanent as well.  I don't have the best luck with those kinds of things!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oooh Mickey head cupcake is WAAAY cool!!!!!!
> 
> I am here to report that I dropped off my Pooh quilt and backing at the quilter's today. He doesnt have any other priority quilts right now, so he can move mine to the front of the line and will have it done asap, he said my custom request (versus a panagram) was going to make it a challenging quilt- so Im really glad I didnt take this on myself. He said it will take him a full week to do it, so I would guess I will have it back in a couple weeks- WOOHOO!!
> 
> And my best friend came for a visit with her new baby (1 week before Hannah) and she surprised me with my other best friend (who lives in Switzerland now, but came for a surprise visit) it was such an awesome day!
> 
> AND- a woman from my church brought me a meal and guess what- she is adopting and having her homevisit tomorrow- she is so excited and said she feels like she's been pregnant since last March and she is adopting a 14 year old girl- how COOL is that! I really want to stay in touch with her because Id love to make an outfit for her new daughter when she finally arrives- she is hoping she can have her by September- she said there is another family who wants to adopt her too. I just think its so awesome that she wants to adopt a teen and then she wants to foster babies. She had a hysterectamy last year is going in for another surgery tomorrow- but wanted to bring a meal. Such a nice person.



It sounds like you had a GREAT day!  Good for you!  Congrats on your pooh quilt, and congrats to your friend!  I hope her adoption comes through quickly.




3huskymom said:


> Ok, got my "new" machine today. It sews like a dream compared to my white I was working with. The zigzag stitch was never reliable. Thank you Shannon for passing on your old machine to another DISer! Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!





3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!




This is SO cute!  Great job!  I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> First of all, I agree with Heather, your appliques are WAY better than the ones at Joanns!
> 
> Secondly, have you ever tried the stuff that is iron on that is called badge maker or something like that?  They claim that it is supposed to stick permanently.  I can't find my link - but I wondered if you had tried anything besides heat n bond?  I'm wondering about it being permanent as well.  I don't have the best luck with those kinds of things!


My BFF uses that badge stuff for her sons cub scout patches she says it is great.  It does come off but I think you have to really take it off.  She was going to send me her son's shirt for Kyle but when she got done removing  the badges it looked awful.


----------



## sahm1000

jessica52877 said:


> I love doing patches! It is my cheat way for making things without really wasting a shirt!
> 
> When I am done they are very similar to a fabrique from Joann's. I can't really figure out to get them to iron on and know that they would stay though. I don't really think it is ever strong enough to bond through a wash. Of course I think all patches are like that.



Yep, fabriques!  That's the name I was trying to think of and not coming up with.  I've done four of them from Joann's.  I did a Mickey and a Minnie and just stitched around them with black thread so that it matched the border.  And then I did two Nemos but b/c the border fabric was different colors I was constantly switching threads and felt it would've been easier to just applique it myself from scratch.  I never thought of using invisible thread!  Great idea Shannon!  Although I didn't really like the way they washed up, the colors faded and parts of the appliques that were kind of "shiny" or metallic looked really off after being washed.  I was always afraid that if I didn't stitch them on they wouldn't have stayed even though their directions say they should.




3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



Very cute!  I love the Pluto with a bow!


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



Very cute.  Glad you are having fun with your 'new to you' machine.


----------



## 3huskymom

HeatherSue said:


> That is adorable! I love the applique!! Which of Shannon's machines did you get?



Her Singer Futura CE-150 sewing/embroidery machine!


----------



## billwendy

3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



I love it too - anything with Pluto I fall in love with!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


> Hey I just noticed your ticker! If I am counting right my DD's Disney princess birthday is the same day as yours! DD's birthday is August 16th, is that yours too? And we will be at WDW for her bday too!



COOL!  DD3's b-day is Aug 17, we get there on the 16th!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

anyone that has insight, I am looking for some adr advice on my ptr!  I am really lost this year----don't know why?????


----------



## 3huskymom

disneylovinfamily said:


> anyone that has insight, I am looking for some adr advice on my ptr!  I am really lost this year----don't know why?????



Feel free to ask me or PM me. I've been overanalyzing ADRs for months. I got all of our ADRs for August and an working on planning our Dec. ones now.


----------



## Jennia

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!


Love them! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hello all! it has been forever since I have posted. Everything is so beautiful! Marah, I think that the 4th of July outfit is fantastic! You are doing a great job. I also adore the Mickey cupcake! I finally got my sewing machine and serger out this week! My sewing machine and serger had a vacation while we were on vacation, but I am so happy to be back at my sewing table. Here is Kaity's 4th of July dress. Lauren's isn't finished yet, but it is almost there.


That is very cute! 



sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures from Claire's fourth b-day party.  We had her party at a horse farm near here that is a non-profit organization.  All of the proceeds from the parties, lessons, and boarding go towards providing horse therapy.  So even though it was expensive (in my opinion anyway!) I could justify it since it was going towards a good cause.  And I have to say that the helpers we had were really great kids.  The kids had fun so who could ask for more?  Anyway, here are pictures of my three girls.  I just did the shirts.  I had planned on altering their skirts but ran out of time.
> 
> 
> Here is Claire, the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire riding a pony (she was scared so that is her Dad's hand holding her).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Grace hitting the pinata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Lilly!  My 11 month old smiley happy baby!



What a great idea for a shirt applique! I grew up around rodeos, etc and love cowboy/cowgirl themed clothes on little kids. =) 






3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!




Love it!! 

We got an invitation from a friend yesterday to attend a two day Asian Ball Jointed Doll convention with a Goth Lolita theme (ha, just the way I dressed for about eight years!) so I'm on the look out for some super full pettis for Violet. I know I want at least white and black at this point, but we'll see what all I get planned/finished. I think I've also convinced DH to wear a custom one day.


----------



## mrsmiller

as I've been drafting patterns and this slowpo takes a lot of time, and to top it all lost my flexible ruler!!!!! I know it is somewhere in my room...I just cannot find it


loving all the outfits posted...love the pluto applique



QUESTION:

ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!

thanks

Linnette


----------



## hudsonsinaf

mrsmiller said:


> as I've been drafting patterns and this slowpo takes a lot of time, and to top it all lost my flexible ruler!!!!! I know it is somewhere in my room...I just cannot find it
> 
> 
> loving all the outfits posted...love the pluto applique
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette



Sorry to hear you are having issues with headaches!  I get unbelievably bad migraines, that make me nauseous, bedridden, and crying - which of course just makes them worse.  And I'm usually okay with pain - my fourth child was the first I got meds with because I had to have an emergency c-section.  Anyways, the only thing that has helped me is going to a chiropractor.  He has worked wonders!


----------



## Stephres

Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.

I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



Love the outfit!  What pattern did you use for the top?  I think the bucket hat would look so cute with that!


----------



## Stephres

It's the Emma Swing Top from youcanmakethis.com. It is a little intricate but pretty easy. I think in another year she will be too old for this type of top.


----------



## 3huskymom

mrsmiller said:


> as I've been drafting patterns and this slowpo takes a lot of time, and to top it all lost my flexible ruler!!!!! I know it is somewhere in my room...I just cannot find it
> 
> 
> loving all the outfits posted...love the pluto applique
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette



Thanks about the Pluto applique!

This is quoted from one of my  friends who frequently gets migraines, as do I. 
" My doctor is very good, up on all of the latest research, and recommended two supplements I should take, he said in clinical trials, they have been shown to reduce the frequency of migraines. For me, foods do not seem to have any effect on migraines, it's completely related to weather, pollen levels and air pressure.

magnesium - 100 mg twice a day. You have to do this daily, long term, you should see relief after about 3 months. But hey, if it helps, why not and it's good for healthy bones.

Coenzyme Q10 - 100 mg twice a day. It's also an antioxidant that promotes heart health. I haven't been able to find anything on how quickly this works, but I seem to feel relief pretty quickly after taking it. "


----------



## sahm1000

mrsmiller said:


> as I've been drafting patterns and this slowpo takes a lot of time, and to top it all lost my flexible ruler!!!!! I know it is somewhere in my room...I just cannot find it
> 
> 
> loving all the outfits posted...love the pluto applique
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette



I know this might sound crazy, but have you tried increasing your caffeine intake?  From what I understand (and I'm not a doctor or a nurse or anything medically related) caffeine constricts the blood vessels in the head and can lessen a headache.  If you look at Excedrin Migraine headache medicine one of their ingredients is caffeine (along with aspirin and some other things).  Hope something helps!




Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



Love this outfit Steph!  Very cute!  I need to get started on outfits for my girls.   I was just looking on  and etsy to get inspiration and everything on both sites had pants to go with them.  Since we are in the upper 90's and will possibly break the 100 degree mark for the first time of many times this summer this weekend, pants aren't such a great idea here!  Where did you get the fabric?  I love it!  Love the whole thing!


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


> Love this outfit Steph!  Very cute!  I need to get started on outfits for my girls.   I was just looking on  and etsy to get inspiration and everything on both sites had pants to go with them.  Since we are in the upper 90's and will possibly break the 100 degree mark for the first time of many times this summer this weekend, pants aren't such a great idea here!  Where did you get the fabric?  I love it!  Love the whole thing!



Thanks I got the fabric at JoAnn's. It was not with the holiday stuff but with the premium quilting fabric. The selvedge reads "American Patchwork by M'Liss Rae Hawley for JoAnn" The squares are not straight, which is a little annoying. I was looking on etsy too and a lot of just seems too fancy for a 4th of July parade. The only thing I am worried about is all the white, lol!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


>



That's really cute, Steph!  I think a bucket hat would look adorable with it!


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> Thanks I got the fabric at JoAnn's. It was not with the holiday stuff but with the premium quilting fabric. The selvedge reads "American Patchwork by M'Liss Rae Hawley for JoAnn" The squares are not straight, which is a little annoying. I was looking on etsy too and a lot of just seems too fancy for a 4th of July parade. The only thing I am worried about is all the white, lol!




I always try and make myself feel better by thinking that since I really just made the outfit for one day, it's okay if they get it dirty.  But really the whole time I'm thinking - I spent hours on that outfit!  Take shout wipes with you, if you use them immediately after a stain they work fantastically!  I will have to check out Joann's and see if they have that fabric.


----------



## emcreative

mrsmiller said:


> ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette



My specialist always recommended making a bath of only about 2 inches deep of the hottest water you can stand, and laying your head/neck down into it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



I think the bucket would look cute or a page boy?  I have a question for you---How did you make the top? Is their a link or is that your own? Our WDW trip is in August and I think that kind of top would be great in the heat.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## 2cutekidz

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



Steph, this is adorable! I have that pattern but haven't made anything with it because it looks like a PITB!  Everything I've seen with this pattern is always so cute!!  I'm going to have to bite the bullet and give it a try.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



I love the outfit and the fabric.  Megan looks adorable! :

Katie may be wearing something store bought this year   if she can not fit in last years dress.  I am so busy lately.  I need about 4 more hours in each day.



2cutekidz said:


> Steph, this is adorable! I have that pattern but haven't made anything with it because it looks like a PITB!  Everything I've seen with this pattern is always so cute!!  I'm going to have to bite the bullet and give it a try.



I have had this pattern since it first came out and have not used it.  I also think it looks like a PITB   Glad I am not alone.  It is super cute though, so I am going to have to try it soon.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



That is soooo cute! My vote is for the page boy hat also....Even though that wasn't one of the options!


----------



## Jennia

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?




This is so adorable, I think a bucket hat would really complete that overall summery look. Love those kinds of tops, too, but don't like them on dd so much because she has a large birthmark on her back and people always stare/make comments about it.


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



I LOVE it!   I think with a petti you will be able to see everything.  It is just gorgeous!


----------



## KARAJ

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.




I love it!! It is beautiful and I really like the matching sandals.


----------



## billwendy

mirandag819 said:


>



I LOVE how it turned out - so incredibly CUTE!!!!

Steph - I love Megan's patriotic outfit too!!!


----------



## sahm1000

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.




Beautiful dress!  I love that you included the sayings too!  I NEED an embroidery machine!


----------



## vargas17

OK!!  I have decided to buy the brother SE-350.  I have a quick question though.  What other program do I need to buy?  I want to be able to buy some embroidery designs from the internet but want to make sure I have what I need to be able to use them.  TIA!!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oooh Mickey head cupcake is WAAAY cool!!!!!!
> 
> I am here to report that I dropped off my Pooh quilt and backing at the quilter's today. He doesnt have any other priority quilts right now, so he can move mine to the front of the line and will have it done asap, he said my custom request (versus a panagram) was going to make it a challenging quilt- so Im really glad I didnt take this on myself. He said it will take him a full week to do it, so I would guess I will have it back in a couple weeks- WOOHOO!!
> 
> And my best friend came for a visit with her new baby (1 week before Hannah) and she surprised me with my other best friend (who lives in Switzerland now, but came for a surprise visit) it was such an awesome day!
> 
> AND- a woman from my church brought me a meal and guess what- she is adopting and having her homevisit tomorrow- she is so excited and said she feels like she's been pregnant since last March and she is adopting a 14 year old girl- how COOL is that! I really want to stay in touch with her because Id love to make an outfit for her new daughter when she finally arrives- she is hoping she can have her by September- she said there is another family who wants to adopt her too. I just think its so awesome that she wants to adopt a teen and then she wants to foster babies. She had a hysterectamy last year is going in for another surgery tomorrow- but wanted to bring a meal. Such a nice person.



Wow what an awesome day! What great friends you have. Sooo fantastic that your best friends surprised you with a visit. 

Sometimes people are so darn thoughtful and it means so much. 



3huskymom said:


> Ok, got my "new" machine today. It sews like a dream compared to my white I was working with. The zigzag stitch was never reliable. Thank you Shannon for passing on your old machine to another DISer! Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!





3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



Super duper! 



Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



I love that top! The stars! The fabric! The everything. I do love it. I think a hat would be perfect. 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



Ooooh heavens, that came out sooo great. I totally love it. You did a great job on it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mirandag819,  I LOVE that dress!!!!!  I want it!!!!  My girls would go crazy over something like that!  How do you all make such beautiful princesses?  Do you have machines that have programs on them that help with that or something?


----------



## emcreative

Jennia said:


> \
> We got an invitation from a friend yesterday to attend a two day Asian Ball Jointed Doll convention with a Goth Lolita theme (ha, just the way I dressed for about eight years!) so I'm on the look out for some super full pettis for Violet. I know I want at least white and black at this point, but we'll see what all I get planned/finished. I think I've also convinced DH to wear a custom one day.


ERG!  Just yesterday I was flipping through boutique blogs and there was a young girl in black/white ruffles, on the steps with an older house blurred in behind, looking like a marionette with make-up and everything, I thought of it as soon as I saw this post...and now I can't find it anywhere!

Anyone else remember seeing this?


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Mirandag819,  I LOVE that dress!!!!!  I want it!!!!  My girls would go crazy over something like that!  How do you all make such beautiful princesses?  Do you have machines that have programs on them that help with that or something?



Thanks! A lot of the ladies hand piece the appliques and sew them together on a regular sewing machine, and some of us have embroidery machines for appliques. I wish I was talented enough to hand piece and do appliques, but I just started sewing and haven't gotten brave enough to try that yet. I use an embroidery machine that I hook to my laptop and then I bought the princess designs from stitchontime.com, I also love heathersue's designs on etsy (the embroidery on the chest is her design)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag, what type of machine do you have that does this?  i am also new to sewing.  thanks for your help!


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> mirandag, what type of machine do you have that does this?  i am also new to sewing.  thanks for your help!



I have the Brother PE-700II embroidery machine.


----------



## karenTX

sahm1000 said:


> I think we were referring to the fabric stores along Harry Hines Blvd.  in Dallas.  From what I understand (I haven't been there myself) there are several located along there right by each other.  Where are you in Texas?



I'm in the Mid-Cities. I am needing to go over there sometime soon! Are y'all planning a trip over that way in the near future?


----------



## Stephres

The princess dress is so cute, I can't wait to see it with a petti underneath! Is that Heather's design across the front? Adorable!

Thanks for all the comments on Megan's outfit. I am still debating about the hat. 

I took my machine in to be serviced.  It's zig zag stitch is not zigging or zagging. They said it will be 10 days to 2 weeks and cost $74. The machine probably did not cost $100 but I love it too much. At least I have Megan's Hello Kitty machine for the meantime.


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



That is just gorgeous.  I think a bucket hat would be cute too.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



That turned out beautiful.


----------



## mirandag819

Stephres said:


> It's the Emma Swing Top from youcanmakethis.com. It is a little intricate but pretty easy. I think in another year she will be too old for this type of top.



I love that outfit! So cute! I've been debating getting that top on YCMT, but I keep talking myself out of it. I love the look of it, but I think it may be too complicated for a beginner like me. 

I think a bucket had would be adorable!


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> The princess dress is so cute, I can't wait to see it with a petti underneath! Is that Heather's design across the front? Adorable!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on Megan's outfit. I am still debating about the hat.
> 
> I took my machine in to be serviced.  It's zig zag stitch is not zigging or zagging. They said it will be 10 days to 2 weeks and cost $74. The machine probably did not cost $100 but I love it too much. At least I have Megan's Hello Kitty machine for the meantime.



Don't you hate when that happens!  It's so frustrating that it cost so much to service a machine!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Okay I finished baby Abby's dress.


Adorable!



emcreative said:


> Here's what I got done today:


That outfit came out great!!!



squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


Cute!




revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!


That is perfect!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.


Happy Birthday Jocelyn!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...


WOW!  Love those and the AK outfits.  I miss Lisa posting here-how great to see her work!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hello all! it has been forever since I have posted. Everything is so beautiful! Marah, I think that the 4th of July outfit is fantastic! You are doing a great job. I also adore the Mickey cupcake! I finally got my sewing machine and serger out this week! My sewing machine and serger had a vacation while we were on vacation, but I am so happy to be back at my sewing table. Here is Kaity's 4th of July dress. Lauren's isn't finished yet, but it is almost there.


Cute!




kc10family said:


> Hi All, DH made it home last Sat night and we have been go go go. School is out as of yesterday and we have a retirement party at our house today, then my DD1 is singing at an event Sun so we have practice tomorrow for that. AND then we get to pack and leave on Sun afternoon for our family DL trip.
> 
> I made some pirate costumes, but have not be able to get pics yet, so I will show you when we get back from DL.
> 
> Quick question... for anyone who makes the bags / purses could you pm me when you have a minute.
> 
> Have a great Fraiday and Fabulous weekend!


Have a great trip!



sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures from Claire's fourth b-day party.  We had her party at a horse farm near here that is a non-profit organization.  All of the proceeds from the parties, lessons, and boarding go towards providing horse therapy.  So even though it was expensive (in my opinion anyway!) I could justify it since it was going towards a good cause.  And I have to say that the helpers we had were really great kids.  The kids had fun so who could ask for more?  Anyway, here are pictures of my three girls.  I just did the shirts.  I had planned on altering their skirts but ran out of time.
> 
> 
> Here is Claire, the birthday girl!


Looks like such a great party!  Happy Birthday to Claire!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am here to report that I dropped off my Pooh quilt and backing at the quilter's today. He doesnt have any other priority quilts right now, so he can move mine to the front of the line and will have it done asap, he said my custom request (versus a panagram) was going to make it a challenging quilt- so Im really glad I didnt take this on myself. He said it will take him a full week to do it, so I would guess I will have it back in a couple weeks- WOOHOO!!
> 
> And my best friend came for a visit with her new baby (1 week before Hannah) and she surprised me with my other best friend (who lives in Switzerland now, but came for a surprise visit) it was such an awesome day!
> 
> AND- a woman from my church brought me a meal and guess what- she is adopting and having her homevisit tomorrow- she is so excited and said she feels like she's been pregnant since last March and she is adopting a 14 year old girl- how COOL is that! I really want to stay in touch with her because Id love to make an outfit for her new daughter when she finally arrives- she is hoping she can have her by September- she said there is another family who wants to adopt her too. I just think its so awesome that she wants to adopt a teen and then she wants to foster babies. She had a hysterectamy last year is going in for another surgery tomorrow- but wanted to bring a meal. Such a nice person.


Congrats on finishing the Pooh quilt-can't wait to see it all quilted.  Sounds like a wonderful visit with friends!



3huskymom said:


> Ok, got my "new" machine today. It sews like a dream compared to my white I was working with. The zigzag stitch was never reliable. Thank you Shannon for passing on your old machine to another DISer! Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!


That looks great!  Love the entire outfit!



mrsmiller said:


> ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette


hope your feeling better



Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?


So cute!  I think a bucket hat would be perfect!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.


WOW!!!!  That is not "okay" it is stunning!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


>



That is just so adorable!


----------



## PrincessKell

i come from you live at the movies. peach and i are watching up. its not as good as i thought it woud be. there are some parts that really up set georgia,but over all its still a fine movie. good thing we are next to joanns gotta make the trip worth it. haha       we did peachs hair i will post pictures later when i get home.


----------



## jeniamt

revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



Beautiful!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready just for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.



No worries, my DD9 was tiny too at that age.  All is normal now but back in the day we just bought her those really thick soled/heeled sandals when we went to disney  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...





iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Your kids are adorable and the outfits are to die for.  Thanks for sharing!



3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



So cute!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



Turned out great!!  Really beautiful.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have this machine? Is this worth it - I just checked, and its still available (although Im not sure how far away it is!!)
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hsh/1216115759.html
Its the Disney Brother SE270D


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.


----------



## danicaw

Loved the Thomas outfit!
and the Mickey cupcake outfit is sooo cute! 
Great job... sorry I lost those quotes 



3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!



PULTO! Love it with the bow! Great outfit!



mirandag819 said:


>



WOW! Love it! Great job! 


I have the Brother SE270D
Hubby lost a bet to me a year or so ago and I got this as my winnings 
Its been a great machine for me, but I would love a larger hoop.... its amazing how fast I went from "what will I do with this hoop thingy" to... "hey this isn't big enough!"
We got ours from Costco and I think it was about double what your seller is asking. 
Shout if you have questions


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



Steph! I  this! I love the fabric. Did it come from Joann's?? I have been looking everywhere for Dallas for a pair of cute red/white/blue shorts and I refuse to pay $20 for a pair from TCP! So this would be the perfect solution. And I think a bucket hat would look adorable!!! In fact I think Dallas needs to! Guess I'll be spending another $10 for that pattern!!


----------



## sahm1000

karenTX said:


> I'm in the Mid-Cities. I am needing to go over there sometime soon! Are y'all planning a trip over that way in the near future?



Since I'm not a Texas girl by birth and I've only lived here for not quite five years I have to ask..........where are the Mid-Cities?  I have never been to the fabric stores downtown but one of these days I'm going to get there!  



Stephres said:


> The princess dress is so cute, I can't wait to see it with a petti underneath! Is that Heather's design across the front? Adorable!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on Megan's outfit. I am still debating about the hat.
> 
> I took my machine in to be serviced.  It's zig zag stitch is not zigging or zagging. They said it will be 10 days to 2 weeks and cost $74. The machine probably did not cost $100 but I love it too much. At least I have Megan's Hello Kitty machine for the meantime.



Getting a machine serviced is ridiculous!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.




Great job April!


----------



## bclydia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have this machine? Is this worth it - I just checked, and its still available (although Im not sure how far away it is!!)
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hsh/1216115759.html
> Its the Disney Brother SE270D



Hi Wendy
I have this machine and I think it's great.
I admit, I now wish I had a bigger hoop, but I really would have been quite content with it had I never begun following this thread!!!!
I paid about that much 2 yrs ago for a refurbished machine.  
It came with the hoop, bobbin thread, bobbins, about 6 or 8 feet (including a button holer) , 3 manuals -one for the sewing machine, one for the embroidery and one for the Disney designs, nets for over the thread, small scissors, a little brush, two thread caps (discs to secure the thread in the threader.  The card reader is built in.  I paid an extra hundred or so for the thingamajig that hooks up to the computer to download other designs.  Haven't tried that yet.  
I'd be interested to know what she means by "extras".
Hope that helps.
Oh, I think I'd see it stitch out something before I bought it just to be sure everything is still in alignment.
And, I'd still like to help whip up some of those bags for you.  Just send me some instructions and I think I can figure it out!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This is my first time getting on here today and boy you guys were chatting. I had 10 pages to catch up on. I would have quoted everyone, but gees that post would be a page all of it's own. 

Everything is incredibly adorable.  And that goes for everything that was posted.


----------



## Jennia

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



This is BEYOND stunning, one of my favorite things posted EVER! 



emcreative said:


> ERG!  Just yesterday I was flipping through boutique blogs and there was a young girl in black/white ruffles, on the steps with an older house blurred in behind, looking like a marionette with make-up and everything, I thought of it as soon as I saw this post...and now I can't find it anywhere!
> 
> Anyone else remember seeing this?



Oooh that sounds perfect, if you find where it was posted definitely let me know! I do have some ideas now, but nothing definite. DH wants a coat like Alucard wears in the anime series Hellsing. No idea what I'll wear yet, I have way too many things I want. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.



Very cute!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Question:
For all you embroidery ladies- Do any of you also use a Mac? My grammy let me bring home her Janome memory craft 10001 so I could do the mulan designs but it won't talk to my Mac. I searched for downloads, but could not find what I think I am looking for. Any help would be much appreciated! I am planning to call the sewing machine shop and talk to them but they are not open until monday morning.


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so we got home from the movie, it was ok. I could have waited until it came out on DVD to rent it. BUT had a good time with Georgia with a mom and daughter fun night. So that is what counts! 

She said the sadest thing tonight....I was tucking her into bed, and she looked sad and down so I asked if she felt ok, she said she was sad I asked why and this is what she said "when we were at the bank getting money, I saw some people they were like a family laughing and smiling, it makes me said because we don't have that anymore...we are not a family. Dad isn't here"  Oh man.... I held it together pretty darn well and didn't cry or get emotional. I just said that we are still a family even though we live here and daddy lives at his house. But we will always be a family and that we both love her very much and it will never change. Ugh....  Which is hard because Kevin doesn't call her during the week. and is back on the not seeing her on the weekends again. But that is why I am planning lots of things to do that are cheap and or free. Tomorrow we are hitting some garage sales in town. Totally her idea! I love it. 

So we did something different with her hair today. hehehe Ok this is only the second time we have done this, and don't plan on it for along time to come. But she looks so darn cute. 









and here is the Build a bear skirt I made today.  It matches a strip work skirt I am making the Peach. Its nearly done. I am also making a halter top to match the bears skirt.


----------



## minnie2

Linnette sorry about the headaches.

That princess dress is adorable!  



Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?


Adorable!  I like the idea of a hat!  



Stephres said:


> It's the Emma Swing Top from youcanmakethis.com. It is a little intricate but pretty easy. I think in another year she will be too old for this type of top.


No she won't!  Nikki is 9.5 and she wants one!  In fact I may start cutting the material out in a  few 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.


Super cute!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Question:
> For all you embroidery ladies- Do any of you also use a Mac? My grammy let me bring home her Janome memory craft 10001 so I could do the mulan designs but it won't talk to my Mac. I searched for downloads, but could not find what I think I am looking for. Any help would be much appreciated! I am planning to call the sewing machine shop and talk to them but they are not open until monday morning.



I do but I have a brother machine.  I just plug it in and it works.  The only thing is I can't 'see' the design on the mac until I down load it into the sewing machine.  Could you switch t windows and do it?  I know there is a program but I am not sure of the name where you can actually access  windows with out getting out of the Mac part of it KWIM???


----------



## littlepeppers

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



OMG, I have a very similar fabric that I was going to use to make my DD 4th of July dress, but I'm too Disney obsessed to make it now.  Next year.  

I love your DD outfit.  I can't wait until my DD is bigger.


----------



## littlepeppers

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



love the dress & the shoes too.  
How would you choose if you had to leave out a princess?  Love it like it is.


----------



## littlepeppers

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have this machine? Is this worth it - I just checked, and its still available (although Im not sure how far away it is!!)
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hsh/1216115759.html
> Its the Disney Brother SE270D



I have it.  My DH thought it would be good for me to try out everything before I got any one expensive machine.  

It is ok.  I can't say that I've tested it to capability, but I like it.  It doesn't like very thick stuff.  

As everything, it has a learning curve.  After a year of using it, I think that I am finally ready to use the Disney stuff in it.  When I got it, I was green as the grass.  I find it a lot more friendly now.

I don't think it is a good lifetime machine, but a good starter.  

I have the card reader uploader thing for my computer, but I have never used it.  I need too, but my ruffler came in & that is my next project.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.


Veery cute.  I bet she'll love it!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok so we got home from the movie, it was ok. I could have waited until it came out on DVD to rent it. BUT had a good time with Georgia with a mom and daughter fun night. So that is what counts!
> 
> She said the sadest thing tonight....I was tucking her into bed, and she looked sad and down so I asked if she felt ok, she said she was sad I asked why and this is what she said "when we were at the bank getting money, I saw some people they were like a family laughing and smiling, it makes me said because we don't have that anymore...we are not a family. Dad isn't here"  Oh man.... I held it together pretty darn well and didn't cry or get emotional. I just said that we are still a family even though we live here and daddy lives at his house. But we will always be a family and that we both love her very much and it will never change. Ugh....  Which is hard because Kevin doesn't call her during the week. and is back on the not seeing her on the weekends again. But that is why I am planning lots of things to do that are cheap and or free. Tomorrow we are hitting some garage sales in town. Totally her idea! I love it.
> 
> So we did something different with her hair today. hehehe Ok this is only the second time we have done this, and don't plan on it for along time to come. But she looks so darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Build a bear skirt I made today.  It matches a strip work skirt I am making the Peach. Its nearly done. I am also making a halter top to match the bears skirt.


Hugs for you & your Peach.  Love that skirt!


----------



## revrob

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so we got home from the movie, it was ok. I could have waited until it came out on DVD to rent it. BUT had a good time with Georgia with a mom and daughter fun night. So that is what counts!
> 
> She said the sadest thing tonight....I was tucking her into bed, and she looked sad and down so I asked if she felt ok, she said she was sad I asked why and this is what she said "when we were at the bank getting money, I saw some people they were like a family laughing and smiling, it makes me said because we don't have that anymore...we are not a family. Dad isn't here"  Oh man.... I held it together pretty darn well and didn't cry or get emotional. I just said that we are still a family even though we live here and daddy lives at his house. But we will always be a family and that we both love her very much and it will never change. Ugh....  Which is hard because Kevin doesn't call her during the week. and is back on the not seeing her on the weekends again. But that is why I am planning lots of things to do that are cheap and or free. Tomorrow we are hitting some garage sales in town. Totally her idea! I love it.
> 
> So we did something different with her hair today. hehehe Ok this is only the second time we have done this, and don't plan on it for along time to come. But she looks so darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Build a bear skirt I made today.  It matches a strip work skirt I am making the Peach. Its nearly done. I am also making a halter top to match the bears skirt.



I just wanted to give you and the Peach a BIG HUG!   I know it must be so hard for you both.  You responded to her sadness very well.  I'm sorry she's so sad right now.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.



Very cute April.  I've been wondering where you were.  Are you all set to make your ADRs?  I think I am good, but the day I have to call is the Sunday morning after my good friends wedding, and it is out of town!!!  So I will be calling from the van on my cell phone cause the kids don't know about the trip yet so I can't very well call from the hotel room.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Miranda!!  LOVE the princess dress.  It is awesome and will b perfect with a petti underneath.



emcreative said:


> ERG!  Just yesterday I was flipping through boutique blogs and there was a young girl in black/white ruffles, on the steps with an older house blurred in behind, looking like a marionette with make-up and everything, I thought of it as soon as I saw this post...and now I can't find it anywhere!
> 
> Anyone else remember seeing this?



I saw it on an ebay auction - here's the blog

http://thisisboutique.com/?p=1998

Holy Heck!!  There is a GORGEOUS period custom on ebay right now.  I can't even imagine creating this dress or ever wearing it - and all the pieces that are in it!!  Search ebay for: GodSaveAQueen Renaissance Gown.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.



Adorable!  My own 3 yr old will be turning 4 at the end of this month & is a little one too who is just now fitting 2t clothes & weighs in at 26 lbs. & measures 35.5 in. He will also be disappointed if he doesn't grow before our trip in early Dec. cause he wants to ride Big thunder mtn.  Good growing vibes to ya!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

2cutekidz said:


> Miranda!!  LOVE the princess dress.  It is awesome and will b perfect with a petti underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on an ebay auction - here's the blog
> 
> http://thisisboutique.com/?p=1998
> 
> Holy Heck!!  There is a GORGEOUS period custom on ebay right now.  I can't even imagine creating this dress or ever wearing it - and all the pieces that are in it!!  Search ebay for: GodSaveAQueen Renaissance Gown.



WOW that is TDF!!!!  I would be afraid for ROseanna to even put something like that on, it is truely stunning!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneylovinfamily said:


> WOW that is TDF!!!!  I would be afraid for ROseanna to even put something like that on, it is truely stunning!




This is her second auction in that launch too!  I actualy liked her other one even more!  The work she must have put into these dresses is just amazing!!  Here'a link to her ENDED auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/GodSaveAQueen-R...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,

I just wanted to explain why I don't post much anymore.  I do read daily and love everything that is posted.  I read about the machines, the adoptions, the pregnancies, the good and the sorrow.  

But I am working right now.  I only work 4 months out of the year and normally it is PT but this year the Grand Dame of the family took a bad fall and her daughter is giving her at home care.  They asked me to be understanding and that I would not have a schedule.  I go in each day at 10 am and work until they say to go home.  It changes each day.  

I have been trying to get into the new summer schedule with DS in summer school, arranging care for him, keeping up with the house and we have a guest for 3 weeks.

Once we return from our trip in September I will be off work and back to posting so much you will all be bored.  

For now I have a quick trip to Disneyland and we get to bring our neighbor girl who is DS BFF.  She is a wonderful girl about 12 and this will be her first time flying.  We are so excited and I am trying hard to find to time to make her a few customs.

Jeanne, He LOVED the shirt!  Thank you so much you are so kind to our family.  I would take a picture but he has a huge fat lip and it looks so bad right now.  Will post a picture later but thank you.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Trica,

How did the ADR's Go?  I am off by a few days as they keep telling me different days.  I am going to just keep calling each morning.

What did you get?  Where are you eating?  We you on hold for a long time?  I can't wait to find out how your experience went.

Good luck


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


>



Absolutely Positively Adorable!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Trica,
> 
> How did the ADR's Go?  I am off by a few days as they keep telling me different days.  I am going to just keep calling each morning.
> 
> What did you get?  Where are you eating?  We you on hold for a long time?  I can't wait to find out how your experience went.
> 
> Good luck



When are you going? I thought it was pretty close to me? I have no idea when I can make ADR's or even what the heck I do to make them! LOL!!

SOS: Somebody Help Me!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

2cutekidz said:


> This is her second auction in that launch too!  I actualy liked her other one even more!  The work she must have put into these dresses is just amazing!!  Here'a link to her ENDED auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GodSaveAQueen-R...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported



Wow!  The hours it must have taken.  They are both true works of art and her model is just beautiful and perfect for the shots.  I do think I like this one better.  I love soft blues.  In fact I am making 7 outfits right now for DD and friends of light blues and browns for our annual mommy and kids beach trip.  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Absolutely Positively Adorable!
> 
> 
> When are you going? I thought it was pretty close to me? I have no idea when I can make ADR's or even what the heck I do to make them! LOL!!
> 
> SOS: Somebody Help Me!




You can make ADRS at 90 days before your trip.  If you are staying onsite, you can make all your adrs (up to 10 days) on your 90 day before your arrival date.  DOes that make sense.  You can book them by calling 407wdwdine starting at 7am  est on your 90 day mark.  Good Luck!


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Trica,
> 
> How did the ADR's Go?  I am off by a few days as they keep telling me different days.  I am going to just keep calling each morning.
> 
> What did you get?  Where are you eating?  We you on hold for a long time?  I can't wait to find out how your experience went.
> 
> Good luck



Actually, I haven't made ADRs yet.  I get to Disney on Sept. 26th, so I think that means I make my ADRs on June 28th.  2 weeks from today.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mrsmiller said:


> as I've been drafting patterns and this slowpo takes a lot of time, and to top it all lost my flexible ruler!!!!! I know it is somewhere in my room...I just cannot find it
> 
> 
> loving all the outfits posted...love the pluto applique
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> ANYONE KNOWS A NATURAL REMEDY FOR HEADACHES!! A TEA ,  VITAMINS  SOMETHING maybe there is something natural that I have not tried yet that might help...PLEASE????!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette


Have you tried a rice filled sock?  You can microwave them for warmth or put it in the freezer.  I find that it helps me a lot if I warm it up and drape it across my shoulders.  The warmth eases the tension away.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

disneylovinfamily said:


> You can make ADRS at 90 days before your trip.  If you are staying onsite, you can make all your adrs (up to 10 days) on your 90 day before your arrival date.  DOes that make sense.  You can book them by calling 407wdwdine starting at 7am  est on your 90 day mark.  Good Luck!



Thanks! I will have to set my alarm extra early that day...I did a ADR calculator and it said June 29th. That isn't to far!!! I have loads of planning to do.



tricia said:


> Actually, I haven't made ADRs yet.  I get to Disney on Sept. 26th, so I think that means I make my ADRs on June 28th.  2 weeks from today.



We will be there at the same time. We are coming in on the 27th. I think there are a few of us there at that time.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Thanks! I will have to set my alarm extra early that day...I did a ADR calculator and it said June 29th. That isn't to far!!! I have loads of planning to do.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there at the same time. We are coming in on the 27th. I think there are a few of us there at that time.



I will just miss you, we fly out on the 28th


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

We would like to do Park Fare for DD 5th birthday and also do MMNSSHP, that night also. Do you think it can be done?


----------



## mirandag819

Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two. 





















Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.



so adorable!  Where did you get that fabric?


----------



## mirandag819

disneylovinfamily said:


> so adorable!  Where did you get that fabric?



I bought it and several other cute disney prints on ebay a few weeks ago. It came from Malaysia (sp?), it was only $1 a yard, of coarse once shipping was added it was almost $6 a yard, but still not bad for some of the cute disney prints they had.


----------



## sahm1000

2cutekidz said:


> This is her second auction in that launch too!  I actualy liked her other one even more!  The work she must have put into these dresses is just amazing!!  Here'a link to her ENDED auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GodSaveAQueen-R...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported





Wow, these dresses are exquisite!  I agree the amount of work that goes into them must be incredible - it would seem that even though her auctions go for a lot, she must have a lot in fabric, embellishments and the TIME to make those dresses! So just curious, where would you have your little girl wear one though?  As beautiful as it is, I have no idea where my girls would wear them to!


----------



## sahm1000

QUICK QUESTION!!!!

I am trying to decide on which top to make for Lilly's birthday.  I love the Emma Swing top that Stephanie did for Megan and the CarlaC A-line.  I am going to put bloomers on under them but I can't decide.  Right now I'm leaning towards the A-line for her birthday and then the Emma Swing for the Fourth of July for all of my girls (since it's so hot here the openness will be good).  Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.  I'm really mostly concerned about how complicated they are!


----------



## tricia

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Thanks! I will have to set my alarm extra early that day...I did a ADR calculator and it said June 29th. That isn't to far!!! I have loads of planning to do.
> 
> 
> We will be there at the same time. We are coming in on the 27th. I think there are a few of us there at that time.



Yep, that sounds like the right day for your ADR;s, as mine is the day before and we arrive on the 26th.  Well, I know for sure that there is you, me and April there.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I will just miss you, we fly out on the 28th



Aww



mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.



That is really cute.  Love the fabric.  Great find.


----------



## KARAJ

mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.



Great fabric, I do not think I have seen it before.


----------



## frannn

Yes, I have a question on this pattern, but please don't laugh because it is my absolute first attempt at sewing anything...  I cut out both pants pieces for the kind that you add ruffles or cuffs to.  I was going to do ruffles, but figured the cuffs would be easier.  Anyway, the step I'm up to talks about pressing the fabric for the hem and casing.  Then, it talks about sewing the cuffs to the bottom of the pants pieces.  Do you press for the hem, then sew the cuff pieces on, or hem the pants first, or there is no pressing or hemming till after the cuffs are sewn on?  I'm so confused for like the umpteenth time....how embarrasing!


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


> QUICK QUESTION!!!!
> 
> I am trying to decide on which top to make for Lilly's birthday.  I love the Emma Swing top that Stephanie did for Megan and the CarlaC A-line.  I am going to put bloomers on under them but I can't decide.  Right now I'm leaning towards the A-line for her birthday and then the Emma Swing for the Fourth of July for all of my girls (since it's so hot here the openness will be good).  Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.  I'm really mostly concerned about how complicated they are!



I have done them both and like them both. The are both lined but sleeveless, the swing top is probably cooler because it is open in the back. The swing top's instructions are more complicated but they were not difficult. The swing top took me longer to finish. They both have buttons. The both have a nice big area for appliques, if you want. The a-line takes more fabric. Hope this helps, let me know if you need more information. 

A-line:






Swing Top:


----------



## Stephres

frannn said:


> Yes, I have a question on this pattern, but please don't laugh because it is my absolute first attempt at sewing anything...  I cut out both pants pieces for the kind that you add ruffles or cuffs to.  I was going to do ruffles, but figured the cuffs would be easier.  Anyway, the step I'm up to talks about pressing the fabric for the hem and casing.  Then, it talks about sewing the cuffs to the bottom of the pants pieces.  Do you press for the hem, then sew the cuff pieces on, or hem the pants first, or there is no pressing or hemming till after the cuffs are sewn on?  I'm so confused for like the umpteenth time....how embarrasing!



You press for the hem then sew, then sew the hem. If you press first it makes it easier to refold and then sew the hem. So you press, unfold, sew it all together and hem last. Does that help?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> SOS: Somebody Help Me!




I arrive on the 22nd at CSR then move to the BCV on the 27th and stay until Oct 2nd.  Where are you staying?  When do you arrive?  

I saw that someone already answered but your ADR's are made 90 days from your arrival date and then 10 days from that day.  I found a link to a place that tells you the exact day 90 days is but let me find it again.  Of course when I called I have gotten 3 different dates so I am just going to call on the dates they told me and keep trying.

I want LeCelliers, Boma's, Chef Mickey.  Those are my top three, then the rest is all just fun.  Maybe Yatchsman?  Do you know where you are going to eat?  We try to plan around the park hours and where we think we may be on what day.  We don't go to EMH in the pm so that is park and restaurants we don't book at for those days.  Trica is also going to WDW around the same time.  We should all just plan to say Hi at some point, maybe have a drink???


----------



## Stephres

Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so we got home from the movie, it was ok. I could have waited until it came out on DVD to rent it. BUT had a good time with Georgia with a mom and daughter fun night. So that is what counts!
> 
> She said the sadest thing tonight....I was tucking her into bed, and she looked sad and down so I asked if she felt ok, she said she was sad I asked why and this is what she said "when we were at the bank getting money, I saw some people they were like a family laughing and smiling, it makes me said because we don't have that anymore...we are not a family. Dad isn't here"  Oh man.... I held it together pretty darn well and didn't cry or get emotional. I just said that we are still a family even though we live here and daddy lives at his house. But we will always be a family and that we both love her very much and it will never change. Ugh....  Which is hard because Kevin doesn't call her during the week. and is back on the not seeing her on the weekends again. But that is why I am planning lots of things to do that are cheap and or free. Tomorrow we are hitting some garage sales in town. Totally her idea! I love it.
> 
> So we did something different with her hair today. hehehe Ok this is only the second time we have done this, and don't plan on it for along time to come. But she looks so darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Build a bear skirt I made today.  It matches a strip work skirt I am making the Peach. Its nearly done. I am also making a halter top to match the bears skirt.



Ohhh poor Peach, it sounds like you handled it very well though! 



2cutekidz said:


> Miranda!!  LOVE the princess dress.  It is awesome and will b perfect with a petti underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on an ebay auction - here's the blog
> 
> http://thisisboutique.com/?p=1998
> 
> Holy Heck!!  There is a GORGEOUS period custom on ebay right now.  I can't even imagine creating this dress or ever wearing it - and all the pieces that are in it!!  Search ebay for: GodSaveAQueen Renaissance Gown.



Thanks for the link, that's beyond amazing. 



2cutekidz said:


> This is her second auction in that launch too!  I actualy liked her other one even more!  The work she must have put into these dresses is just amazing!!  Here'a link to her ENDED auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GodSaveAQueen-R...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported



I can't get over this! I almost want to ask her where the photos were taken, too, looks beautiful. Her model is absolutely perfect for the outfit. 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.



Very cute! I've seen some of the fabric like this and wondered how soft it would be? 



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!




Looks great! 

Today's my birthday, and so far. . .nothing. =( DH woke up, went to his office to play video games, and left me up here with DD to clean up from last night (we had some friends over for dinner). Now he's taking a nap.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> I saw it on an ebay auction - here's the blog
> 
> http://thisisboutique.com/?p=1998



Thank you...I was totally starting to feel nuts.

I saw the queen carousel dress on a blog...I think she said it was 2 months worth of sewing!


----------



## emcreative

Jennia said:


> Today's my birthday


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



Very adorable hat.  Never too much posting.


----------



## twob4him

I am trying to catch up...I am a week behind here.  I updated my blog   SisBoom Weekend  about what I have been up to....I went to CT with Carla to meet Jennifer Paganelli.


----------



## mrsmiller

hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry to hear you are having issues with headaches!  I get unbelievably bad migraines, that make me nauseous, bedridden, and crying - which of course just makes them worse.  And I'm usually okay with pain - my fourth child was the first I got meds with because I had to have an emergency c-section.  Anyways, the only thing that has helped me is going to a chiropractor.  He has worked wonders!





Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.





3huskymom said:


> Thanks about the Pluto applique!
> 
> This is quoted from one of my  friends who frequently gets migraines, as do I.
> " My doctor is very good, up on all of the latest research, and recommended two supplements I should take, he said in clinical trials, they have been shown to reduce the frequency of migraines. For me, foods do not seem to have any effect on migraines, it's completely related to weather, pollen levels and air pressure.
> 
> magnesium - 100 mg twice a day. You have to do this daily, long term, you should see relief after about 3 months. But hey, if it helps, why not and it's good for healthy bones.
> 
> Coenzyme Q10 - 100 mg twice a day. It's also an antioxidant that promotes heart health. I haven't been able to find anything on how quickly this works, but I seem to feel relief pretty quickly after taking it. "





sahm1000 said:


> I know this might sound crazy, but have you tried increasing your caffeine intake?  From what I understand (and I'm not a doctor or a nurse or anything medically related) caffeine constricts the blood vessels in the head and can lessen a headache.  If you look at Excedrin Migraine headache medicine one of their ingredients is caffeine (along with aspirin and some other things).  Hope something helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit Steph!  Very cute!  I need to get started on outfits for my girls.   I was just looking on  and etsy to get inspiration and everything on both sites had pants to go with them.  Since we are in the upper 90's and will possibly break the 100 degree mark for the first time of many times this summer this weekend, pants aren't such a great idea here!  Where did you get the fabric?  I love it!  Love the whole thing!





emcreative said:


> My specialist always recommended making a bath of only about 2 inches deep of the hottest water you can stand, and laying your head/neck down into it.





lovesdumbo said:


> Adorable!
> 
> 
> That outfit came out great!!!
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> That is perfect!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jocelyn!
> 
> WOW!  Love those and the AK outfits.  I miss Lisa posting here-how great to see her work!
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> Looks like such a great party!  Happy Birthday to Claire!
> 
> Congrats on finishing the Pooh quilt-can't wait to see it all quilted.  Sounds like a wonderful visit with friends!
> 
> That looks great!  Love the entire outfit!
> 
> hope your feeling better
> 
> So cute!  I think a bucket hat would be perfect!
> 
> WOW!!!!  That is not "okay" it is stunning!!!!





minnie2 said:


> Linnette sorry about the headaches.
> 
> That princess dress is adorable!
> 
> Adorable!  I like the idea of a hat!
> 
> No she won't!  Nikki is 9.5 and she wants one!  In fact I may start cutting the material out in a  few
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I do but I have a brother machine.  I just plug it in and it works.  The only thing is I can't 'see' the design on the mac until I down load it into the sewing machine.  Could you switch t windows and do it?  I know there is a program but I am not sure of the name where you can actually access  windows with out getting out of the Mac part of it KWIM???





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Have you tried a rice filled sock?  You can microwave them for warmth or put it in the freezer.  I find that it helps me a lot if I warm it up and drape it across my shoulders.  The warmth eases the tension away.



thank you all for the well wishes and specially for the advise... I am just so tired of constantly complaining  about my "headaches" but it gets to the point of me trying anything, I know that a lot of medicines are plant based so I thought that there was something out there that I did not know that will offer me instant relieve, but I did try the bathtub with hot water, extra caffeine (will try the rice/sock trick) ( will go buy the mag/q10 tomorrow to give it a try)  not much help but had to use the heavy duty pain meds, which I hate as I spend the day in bed just sleeping but today is another day, what can you do?????? just roll with it

thank you all

Linnette


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> This is her second auction in that launch too!  I actualy liked her other one even more!  The work she must have put into these dresses is just amazing!!  Here'a link to her ENDED auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GodSaveAQueen-R...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported





sahm1000 said:


> Wow, these dresses are exquisite!  I agree the amount of work that goes into them must be incredible - it would seem that even though her auctions go for a lot, she must have a lot in fabric, embellishments and the TIME to make those dresses! So just curious, where would you have your little girl wear one though?  As beautiful as it is, I have no idea where my girls would wear them to!



I was wondering the same thing... what occasion would warrant wearing such a dress?  Just curious.  The dresses are amazing.



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



I love the bucket hat.  I've been making that &%#* cloche hat and need to try the bucket.  Too cute!


----------



## mrsmiller

as you know I've been doing some Asian inspired outfits, 

Last year I found 1 yard of the palace garden fabric used in the kimono I made  and was not able to find it again, 

well I decided to check fabricsgalore for some fabric when there it was Carol has the fabric in her website I was so excited!!! she also have a nice selection of cultural fabrics too!! I had to contain myself and this is only what I got , but I love the fabrics!!!!!!






Linnette


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> I have done them both and like them both. The are both lined but sleeveless, the swing top is probably cooler because it is open in the back. The swing top's instructions are more complicated but they were not difficult. The swing top took me longer to finish. They both have buttons. The both have a nice big area for appliques, if you want. The a-line takes more fabric. Hope this helps, let me know if you need more information.
> 
> A-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing Top:



Well, I'm probably going to buy them both!  And I just went to Joann's and bought that fabric and coordinates.......so can I have your phone number Steph?  I want to give it to my DH when he asks what I was thinking when I spent all of this money!    I can just give him your number and tell him you're to blame!!  Just kidding, but you are quite the enabler!  I think I am going to do the A-line for Lilly on her birthday and the Emma Swing Top for all of the girls for the Fourth along with the Twirl skirt (by the same author as the Emma Top).  Oh, and I guess I should ask if I can CASE your top?  PLEASEEE!!!!



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



I'm glad you're posting a lot!  Keeps up the chatter!  And we love to hear from you!  

Love the bucket hat!  Can I CASE that too?  



twob4him said:


> I am trying to catch up...I am a week behind here.  I updated my blog   SisBoom Weekend  about what I have been up to....I went to CT with Carla to meet Jennifer Paganelli.



I am so jealous Cathy!  Just read your blog and wow!  That must have been fantastic!  I love her fabric, it is so beautiful!  Now since I can't get up to CT, where can I buy her fabric online?  Anyone know?



mrsmiller said:


> as you know I've been doing some Asian inspired outfits,
> 
> Last year I found 1 yard of the palace garden fabric used in the kimono I made  and was not able to find it again,
> 
> well I decided to check fabricsgalore for some fabric when there it was Carol has the fabric in her website I was so excited!!! she also have a nice selection of cultural fabrics too!! I had to contain myself and this is only what I got , but I love the fabrics!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Hope you are feeling better Linnette!  When I get my migraines (thankfully only 3 or 4 times a year) I have to take my prescription medicine. It knocks me out but I'll take that over feeling as badly as I do.  

Love your Asian fabric by the way!


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



AWeSOME Steph!!! Megan looks like she loves it too!!! How do you get the rick rack to peek out like that???????

JENNIA _ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

So DH went ahead and called and got me the Brother se270D!!! I know its only a 4x4 hoop - but a good starter, right? He called the lady just as Heather explained to me that most of her designs are not 4x4 - I am so disappointed - but, DH was so kind to get it for me, and there is no way we could get something more $$ (I tried with the HSN thing)....soooo, to those that have this machine or other 4x4 - give me the scoop!!!

PLEASE - tell me what do I need to go and get to do my first embroidery? I'd like to do a name/ on a totebag for a start......I have the bag, embroidery thread - what else do I need? stabilizers?(what kind) what else??????


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


> I bought it and several other cute disney prints on ebay a few weeks ago. It came from Malaysia (sp?), it was only $1 a yard, of coarse once shipping was added it was almost $6 a yard, but still not bad for some of the cute disney prints they had.



I saw some of these on there awhile ago...and wondered how the quality was. 

Enabler Alert: 

JoAnn has all of their Red Dot clearance @ 50% off the sticker price & I only spent $35 for all of it!
Some of this will be going on the swap board..This is what I got:
















They had 2 bolts of the Toy Story left, if anyone wants me to go get it, it was only $2/yard!!!
















The princess on the left is flannel & on the right is a big panel.








This is the organza I am using as the over layer for Emma's Glynda the Good Witch costume for Halloween.





 the cutting lady @ JoAnn said the Minnie was new this week. I loved it because it was just Minnie, I was the first cut off the bolt. If anyone wants any I can go back and get it. I have the 50% coupon still and it is $4/yd with coupon.








PS: This is the 1st time I have ever posted pictures with pictures that I have taken. I am so proud of myself!!!


----------



## Karenj2

jeniamt said:


> I was wondering the same thing... what occasion would warrant wearing such a dress?  Just curious.  The dresses are amazing.




There are lots of families I know that are into reenacting (midieval, viking, etc.) - if they can afford it, I could see them buying that dress.  It's beautiful!

I'm hoping that if I have kids I'll be able to bring them along on my Viking events...


----------



## 3huskymom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> PS: This is the 1st time I have ever posted pictures with pictures that I have taken. I am so proud of myself!!!



Good to know. I was going to make a trip into our big JoAnn's in Harrisburg on Friday (earlier if I can get there after work). Hopefully I will have some good finds too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> as you know I've been doing some Asian inspired outfits,
> 
> Last year I found 1 yard of the palace garden fabric used in the kimono I made  and was not able to find it again,
> 
> well I decided to check fabricsgalore for some fabric when there it was Carol has the fabric in her website I was so excited!!! she also have a nice selection of cultural fabrics too!! I had to contain myself and this is only what I got , but I love the fabrics!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


I love your fabric.  I just told little one that I wanted to make something kinda Pirate 3, Ms. Swan for MNSSHP.  Your fabric is just beautiful.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw some of these on there awhile ago...and wondered how the quality was.
> 
> Enabler Alert:
> 
> JoAnn has all of their Red Dot clearance @ 50% off the sticker price & I only spent $35 for all of it!
> Some of this will be going on the swap board..This is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had 2 bolts of the Toy Story left, if anyone wants me to go get it, it was only $2/yard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess on the left is flannel & on the right is a big panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the organza I am using as the over layer for Emma's Glynda the Good Witch costume for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cutting lady @ JoAnn said the Minnie was new this week. I loved it because it was just Minnie, I was the first cut off the bolt. If anyone wants any I can go back and get it. I have the 50% coupon still and it is $4/yd with coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: This is the 1st time I have ever posted pictures with pictures that I have taken. I am so proud of myself!!!



WTG on posting the pictures.  We are going to the city tomorrow just to check out the sale.  We were in SLC last weekend and they gave us the flyer for the firefly sale with red dot at 50% off.


----------



## HeatherSue

mirandag819 said:


>


That looks beautiful!  I just love it!! 



PrincessKell said:


> She said the sadest thing tonight....I was tucking her into bed, and she looked sad and down so I asked if she felt ok, she said she was sad I asked why and this is what she said "when we were at the bank getting money, I saw some people they were like a family laughing and smiling, it makes me said because we don't have that anymore...we are not a family. Dad isn't here"  Oh man.... I held it together pretty darn well and didn't cry or get emotional. I just said that we are still a family even though we live here and daddy lives at his house. But we will always be a family and that we both love her very much and it will never change. Ugh....  Which is hard because Kevin doesn't call her during the week. and is back on the not seeing her on the weekends again. But that is why I am planning lots of things to do that are cheap and or free. Tomorrow we are hitting some garage sales in town. Totally her idea! I love it.


That little sweetie.    It's gotta be hard, but you're such a good mom!  I love the BAB skirt!



2cutekidz said:


> Holy Heck!!  There is a GORGEOUS period custom on ebay right now.  I can't even imagine creating this dress or ever wearing it - and all the pieces that are in it!!  Search ebay for: GodSaveAQueen Renaissance Gown.



That is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## tngal

I am wanting to learn to sew!! I have checked all the place recommended to me by everyone on this board and none that are relatively close offer sewing classes, so I guess I am just going to have to buy a patter and fabric and dive in and learn on my own!!

My first question is this...I am wanting to make some simple sundresses for my 2 dd's. What pattern would you recommend? any specific brand or style #? I think my oldest dd's is going to be the most difficult because she is older and wears junior size clothing even though she is only 11!

I love some of the work you all have done on here. Do you all sell on ebay or another site that you could direct me to and what to put in the search box?

Thanks again...you guys are beyond awesome!!

Lisa


----------



## Stephres

mrsmiller said:


> as



Love these fabrics, beautiful!



sahm1000 said:


> Well, I'm probably going to buy them both!  And I just went to Joann's and bought that fabric and coordinates.......so can I have your phone number Steph?  I want to give it to my DH when he asks what I was thinking when I spent all of this money!    I can just give him your number and tell him you're to blame!!  Just kidding, but you are quite the enabler!  I think I am going to do the A-line for Lilly on her birthday and the Emma Swing Top for all of the girls for the Fourth along with the Twirl skirt (by the same author as the Emma Top).  Oh, and I guess I should ask if I can CASE your top?  PLEASEEE!!!!



Um, your husband can call and talk to my husband to commiserate! Of course you can CASE it!



billwendy said:


> AWeSOME Steph!!! Megan looks like she loves it too!!! How do you get the rick rack to peek out like that???????



If you go to the youcanmakethis homepage there is a picture of a hat with the rac rac like that so I just copied. I took some fabric glue and glued it all around the edge of the brim. Then when I sewed the lining to the outside the ric rac was sandwiched inside. Very easy!

I am super jealous of your embroidery machine. You'll be upgrading in no time, I am sure. My mom has traded hers in twice!



mom2prettyprincess said:


>



Love the minnie fabric!



tngal said:


> I am wanting to learn to sew!! I have checked all the place recommended to me by everyone on this board and none that are relatively close offer sewing classes, so I guess I am just going to have to buy a patter and fabric and dive in and learn on my own!!
> 
> My first question is this...I am wanting to make some simple sundresses for my 2 dd's. What pattern would you recommend? any specific brand or style #? I think my oldest dd's is going to be the most difficult because she is older and wears junior size clothing even though she is only 11!
> 
> I love some of the work you all have done on here. Do you all sell on ebay or another site that you could direct me to and what to put in the search box?
> 
> Thanks again...you guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> Lisa



I would first go to youcanmakethis.com and look at the free videos and stuff. There is lots of good information there. For patterns, I think anything written by CarlaC is great for beginners. She really spells things out and covers every step. Please let us know if we can help!


----------



## 3huskymom

tngal said:


> I am wanting to learn to sew!! I have checked all the place recommended to me by everyone on this board and none that are relatively close offer sewing classes, so I guess I am just going to have to buy a patter and fabric and dive in and learn on my own!!
> 
> My first question is this...I am wanting to make some simple sundresses for my 2 dd's. What pattern would you recommend? any specific brand or style #? I think my oldest dd's is going to be the most difficult because she is older and wears junior size clothing even though she is only 11!
> 
> I love some of the work you all have done on here. Do you all sell on ebay or another site that you could direct me to and what to put in the search box?
> 
> Thanks again...you guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> Lisa



I would get one of CarlaC's patterns on youcanmakethis.com. Hers are very easy to understand for a beginner. They are more expensive than the ones you would buy in the store but very worth it. For sundresses I would recommend her Simply Sweet pattern. Lots of different options to make a unique dress. Hope this helps!


----------



## teresajoy

Oh goodness, it looks like I started a reply yesterday and never finished it! I hope this isn't a double post! 



sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures from Claire's fourth b-day party.  We had her party at a horse farm near here that is a non-profit organization.  All of the proceeds from the parties, lessons, and boarding go towards providing horse therapy.  So even though it was expensive (in my opinion anyway!) I could justify it since it was going towards a good cause.  And I have to say that the helpers we had were really great kids.  The kids had fun so who could ask for more?  Anyway, here are pictures of my three girls.  I just did the shirts.  I had planned on altering their skirts but ran out of time.
> 
> 
> Here is Claire, the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire riding a pony (she was scared so that is her Dad's hand holding her).


The girls look adorable!!!! Such cute outfits! 




3huskymom said:


> Here's what I put together last night. Hayleigh really likes the outfit!


Aww, that's cute! 




mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



THAT is a masterpiece!!!! I love it!!! I think it looks wonderful with all the princesses on it!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.


Perfect!  Love that fabric! 



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!


So cute!  Love it!



Jennia said:


> Today's my birthday, and so far. . .nothing. =( DH woke up, went to his office to play video games, and left me up here with DD to clean up from last night (we had some friends over for dinner). Now he's taking a nap.


So sorry!  After 20+ years of my DH doing that to me I now go to WDW without him for my bday.  This year he blew off Mother's Day and I'm still hurt by it.  How dare he teach my kids that is OK.  I am tempted to ignore Father's Day but I can't do that to my kids.



twob4him said:


> I am trying to catch up...I am a week behind here.  I updated my blog   SisBoom Weekend  about what I have been up to....I went to CT with Carla to meet Jennifer Paganelli.


WOW!  What an incredible weekend!  Great photos!  Loved your tops!  I liked Jennifer's top too-was that her fabrics?


----------



## vargas17

I am now the proud owner of th brother PE-700III ordered it last night and should get it on Tues  If anyone has this machine I could use some tips or any info that you might think is needed.  I can't wait to get it and be able to use some of heathersue's designs.  I just had to share my news.  Thanks!!!


----------



## danicaw

mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.



Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



Love the Hat! 


Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip 

I finally finished my purse!
I really like how it turned out!
I wanted something casual and fun.....






Closeup on the mice and lining.....








I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything


----------



## sahm1000

vargas17 said:


> I am now the proud owner of th brother PE-700III ordered it last night and should get it on Tues  If anyone has this machine I could use some tips or any info that you might think is needed.  I can't wait to get it and be able to use some of heathersue's designs.  I just had to share my news.  Thanks!!!




  Way to go!  I am once again jealous!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so we got home from the movie, it was ok. I could have waited until it came out on DVD to rent it. BUT had a good time with Georgia with a mom and daughter fun night. So that is what counts!
> 
> She said the sadest thing tonight....I was tucking her into bed, and she looked sad and down so I asked if she felt ok, she said she was sad I asked why and this is what she said "when we were at the bank getting money, I saw some people they were like a family laughing and smiling, it makes me said because we don't have that anymore...we are not a family. Dad isn't here"  Oh man.... I held it together pretty darn well and didn't cry or get emotional. I just said that we are still a family even though we live here and daddy lives at his house. But we will always be a family and that we both love her very much and it will never change. Ugh....  Which is hard because Kevin doesn't call her during the week. and is back on the not seeing her on the weekends again. But that is why I am planning lots of things to do that are cheap and or free. Tomorrow we are hitting some garage sales in town. Totally her idea! I love it.
> 
> So we did something different with her hair today. hehehe Ok this is only the second time we have done this, and don't plan on it for along time to come. But she looks so darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Build a bear skirt I made today.  It matches a strip work skirt I am making the Peach. Its nearly done. I am also making a halter top to match the bears skirt.



I didn't love "UP" either. I feel like those of us that were less than impressed should start a little club!! 

Oh, what Georgia said made ME cry. I just adore that little girl!  It sounds like you handled it very well. Good for you. 

Georgia's hair looks adorable!!! so cute!!

And, that BAB skirt!!! LOVE IT! 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.



That is so cute!!!! I love it!  Could you share the seller's name?



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



That looks adorable Steph!! And, no, you are not posting too much!



billwendy said:


> AWeSOME Steph!!! Megan looks like she loves it too!!! How do you get the rick rack to peek out like that???????
> 
> JENNIA _ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
> 
> So DH went ahead and called and got me the Brother se270D!!! I know its only a 4x4 hoop - but a good starter, right? He called the lady just as Heather explained to me that most of her designs are not 4x4 - I am so disappointed - but, DH was so kind to get it for me, and there is no way we could get something more $$ (I tried with the HSN thing)....soooo, to those that have this machine or other 4x4 - give me the scoop!!!
> 
> PLEASE - tell me what do I need to go and get to do my first embroidery? I'd like to do a name/ on a totebag for a start......I have the bag, embroidery thread - what else do I need? stabilizers?(what kind) what else??????


Does it come with the PED Basic? You will need that if you want to buy Heather's designs (she has a few 4X4s) or download anyone elses. If you have Vista, you should go to the website first and there is a patch that makes it work right. Crystal said she didn't have problems using it without the download, but mine wouldn't work right without it.  Have fun! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw some of these on there awhile ago...and wondered how the quality was.
> 
> Enabler Alert:
> 
> JoAnn has all of their Red Dot clearance @ 50% off the sticker price & I only spent $35 for all of it!
> Some of this will be going on the swap board..This is what I got:
> 
> They had 2 bolts of the Toy Story left, if anyone wants me to go get it, it was only $2/yard!!!
> PS: This is the 1st time I have ever posted pictures with pictures that I have taken. I am so proud of myself!!!



OOOH, I love it all!!! I am so tempted with the Toy Story fabric!! 
Great job posting pictures!!! 



tngal said:


> I am wanting to learn to sew!! I have checked all the place recommended to me by everyone on this board and none that are relatively close offer sewing classes, so I guess I am just going to have to buy a patter and fabric and dive in and learn on my own!!
> 
> My first question is this...I am wanting to make some simple sundresses for my 2 dd's. What pattern would you recommend? any specific brand or style #? I think my oldest dd's is going to be the most difficult because she is older and wears junior size clothing even though she is only 11!
> 
> I love some of the work you all have done on here. Do you all sell on ebay or another site that you could direct me to and what to put in the search box?
> 
> Thanks again...you guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> Lisa



Like others have said, CarlaC's Simply Sweet is very cute and easy. I think her Portrait Peasant top/dress is a little easier for a beginner, but both are great!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Need some help......

I am making a pair of easy fit pants for a friends little boy and of course him being a man tells me the measurements of Gymboree 2T.

Anyone got any measurements to help me out?

TIA


----------



## emcreative

I am making the size 1's for Phineas, even though normally he wears a 2t shorts.  I think though since it's for someone else I may make the 2's...aren't there waist measurements for "standard sizes" in the pattern?


----------



## emcreative

Is it only me that...gets WAY too caught up in the "geeky" details?

Here's an example...my MIL is getting the boys Star Wars tee shirts that I guess have the Goofy as Darth Vader and Donald as a Stormtrooper on them.  I want to make them the easy fit pants to wear with them at DHS. 

My problem?

Okay remember, I'm brand new, and doing stuff "by hand."  The easiest emblem on them would be the mickey rebel insignia..but I CAN"T do that!  I CAN'T!  So is anyone else geeky enough to know WHY I can't force myself to do it the "easier" way???

My husband knew right away but is still laughing at me.


----------



## mirandag819

teresajoy said:


> That is so cute!!!! I love it!  Could you share the seller's name?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sure, I hope it is okay to put it, if not someone tell me and I will edit it out. The seller was lilycorner - The fabric was a little stiff, but it softened once I washed it. The colors stayed very vibrant. I think they have about 2000 different character prints, I may order some more since I liked what I got. They added some cute disney stickers to the package as a "free gift", DD thought that was the best thing every, I wish I could get that excited over stickers.


----------



## teresajoy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Need some help......
> 
> I am making a pair of easy fit pants for a friends little boy and of course him being a man tells me the measurements of Gymboree 2T.
> 
> Anyone got any measurements to help me out?
> 
> TIA




Do you need the measurements for a Gymbo 2T? I know I had a link that said what it was. I'll try to find it.

ETA: Here is the link. it's in the bookmarks too: http://www.kaboutique.com/sizechart.htm


----------



## emcreative

http://www.kaboutique.com/Sizecharts/gymboree1.htm

So a 2t would be a hip of 21 3/8 and an inseam of 12 1/2.


----------



## HeatherSue

mirandag819 said:


>


I LOVE it!  That fabric is so cute!



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying.


You're annoying, but it's not because you post too much.   

Oh, I'm kidding and you know it.

Megan's hat is great!  I love that ric rac on the seams, too cool!! She looks so stinkin' cute! 



Jennia said:


> Today's my birthday, and so far. . .nothing. =( DH woke up, went to his office to play video games, and left me up here with DD to clean up from last night (we had some friends over for dinner). Now he's taking a nap.







I'm sorry your DH is like mine in the birthday department! 



twob4him said:


> I am trying to catch up...I am a week behind here.  I updated my blog   SisBoom Weekend  about what I have been up to....I went to CT with Carla to meet Jennifer Paganelli.


I loved all the pictures in your blog!  It was so cool to see you and Carla and your families together!



mrsmiller said:


> Linnette


Gorgeous!! I especially love that blue one!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> They had 2 bolts of the Toy Story left, if anyone wants me to go get it, it was only $2/yard!!!


I want some Toy Story fabric!!!!  I'll PM you, too.



tngal said:


> I am wanting to learn to sew!! I have checked all the place recommended to me by everyone on this board and none that are relatively close offer sewing classes, so I guess I am just going to have to buy a patter and fabric and dive in and learn on my own!!
> 
> My first question is this...I am wanting to make some simple sundresses for my 2 dd's. What pattern would you recommend? any specific brand or style #? I think my oldest dd's is going to be the most difficult because she is older and wears junior size clothing even though she is only 11!
> 
> I love some of the work you all have done on here. Do you all sell on ebay or another site that you could direct me to and what to put in the search box?
> 
> Thanks again...you guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> Lisa


You are better off without a class, I think!  Most of us learned by trial and error.  I HIGHLY recommend any pattern by CarlaC on www.youcanmakethis.com .  The Simply Sweet jumper is a simple sundress you could start with.  I also love her portrait peasant top and easy fit pants for beginners.  But, everything she puts out is easy to understand!

Carla made a chart for upsizing her patterns for bigger girls.  So, once you buy one of her patterns and you want to print it in a bigger size, just let us know and we'll direct you to the sizing chart! 

In case we haven't convinced you to buy her patterns yet, they are way better than commercial patterns because you can print them in any size you want and can keep using it over and over.



vargas17 said:


> I am now the proud owner of th brother PE-700III ordered it last night and should get it on Tues  If anyone has this machine I could use some tips or any info that you might think is needed.  I can't wait to get it and be able to use some of heathersue's designs.  I just had to share my news.  Thanks!!!



!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Is it only me that...gets WAY too caught up in the "geeky" details?
> 
> Here's an example...my MIL is getting the boys Star Wars tee shirts that I guess have the Goofy as Darth Vader and Donald as a Stormtrooper on them.  I want to make them the easy fit pants to wear with them at DHS.
> 
> My problem?
> 
> Okay remember, I'm brand new, and doing stuff "by hand."  The easiest emblem on them would be the mickey rebel insignia..but I CAN"T do that!  I CAN'T!  So is anyone else geeky enough to know WHY I can't force myself to do it the "easier" way???
> 
> My husband knew right away but is still laughing at me.



I guess I should tell you that I'm sending you my test runs of the Mickey rebel and imperial insignias along with the practice UP designs tomorrow!  They might be too big to put on pants, though.


----------



## 3huskymom

danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything



Where did  you find the mouse embroidery pattern. That's really  cute!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute!!!! I love it!  Could you share the seller's name?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sure, I hope it is okay to put it, if not someone tell me and I will edit it out. The seller was lilycorner - The fabric was a little stiff, but it softened once I washed it. The colors stayed very vibrant. I think they have about 2000 different character prints, I may order some more since I liked what I got. They added some cute disney stickers to the package as a "free gift", DD thought that was the best thing every, I wish I could get that excited over stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they give you anykind of a break for multiple buys? I only ask, it might work out for us to go togther if they do. I am glad to know they washed up well. I did see a few on that sight that I would like to have.
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need the measurements for a Gymbo 2T? I know I had a link that said what it was. I'll try to find it.
> 
> ETA: Here is the link. it's in the bookmarks too: http://www.kaboutique.com/sizechart.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that site, what I really need is the outer seam for the length...could i figure that out from the inseam? IDK....my brain is mush!
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> I guess I should tell you that I'm sending you my test runs of the Mickey rebel and imperial insignias along with the practice UP designs tomorrow!  They might be too big to put on pants, though.



lol!!! 

I gotta try this...but I can't get myself to do the rebel!


----------



## mirandag819

I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!




Talk about some pixie dust and disney magic!! If that can happen you'll have to get call the World to tell them and set up something spectacular!!


----------



## mirandag819

mom2prettyprincess said:


> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they give you anykind of a break for multiple buys? I only ask, it might work out for us to go togther if they do. I am glad to know they washed up well. I did see a few on that sight that I would like to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that site, what I really need is the outer seam for the length...could i figure that out from the inseam? IDK....my brain is mush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shipping was $5.50 a yard for the first yard and $3.50 a yard for each additional yard, which was a little steep, but it did come from overseas, and I only paid .99 a yard for the fabric itself, so it didn't seem that bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Is it only me that...gets WAY too caught up in the "geeky" details?
> 
> Here's an example...my MIL is getting the boys Star Wars tee shirts that I guess have the Goofy as Darth Vader and Donald as a Stormtrooper on them.  I want to make them the easy fit pants to wear with them at DHS.
> 
> My problem?
> 
> Okay remember, I'm brand new, and doing stuff "by hand."  The easiest emblem on them would be the mickey rebel insignia..but I CAN"T do that!  I CAN'T!  So is anyone else geeky enough to know WHY I can't force myself to do it the "easier" way???
> 
> My husband knew right away but is still laughing at me.



Is it because you are rebeling? Hehe...j/k why can't you?


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



That brings tears to my eyes! What an unforgettable moment for her if he could pull that off! I can't imagine how hard that is for all of you. My husband travels on business frequently but is only gone for 3-4 days each time and that's hard. Thank you to your husband for what he does for our country and hugs to your daughter.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Talk about some pixie dust and disney magic!! If that can happen you'll have to get call the World to tell them and set up something spectacular!!



I know! If it happens on her birthday like he hopes, we will have the VIP tour guide and I am hoping she can help me pull off something spectacular when DD first sees him.


----------



## lovesdumbo

danicaw said:


> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything


How cute!  Love that!!!!



teresajoy said:


> I didn't love "UP" either. I feel like those of us that were less than impressed should start a little club!!


I think you need to see it again.  I did like it the first time I saw it but I really loved it the 2nd time.



mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!


That would be so wonderful!!!!!


----------



## vargas17

A while ago someone posted about using comic book boards for their fabric.  Where can you get those from?  Also, someone else posted about getting thread cones from somewhere.  It was like a "lot" of the most popular colors.  TIA!!!

krissy


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> How cute!  Love that!!!!
> 
> 
> I think you need to see it again.  I did like it the first time I saw it but I really loved it the 2nd time.
> 
> That would be so wonderful!!!!!



I agree!! The kids haven't seen it yet, so I need to take them. I'm counting on really liking it the second time around! 



vargas17 said:


> A while ago someone posted about using comic book boards for their fabric.  Where can you get those from?  Also, someone else posted about getting thread cones from somewhere.  It was like a "lot" of the most popular colors.  TIA!!!
> 
> krissy



You can get the comic book boards at a comic book store  or you can also order them online. You are looking for the ones that have silver something in the name. 

I think it was Linnette that posted about the thread cones, but I'm not sure where they were.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

emcreative said:


> Is it only me that...gets WAY too caught up in the "geeky" details?
> 
> Here's an example...my MIL is getting the boys Star Wars tee shirts that I guess have the Goofy as Darth Vader and Donald as a Stormtrooper on them.  I want to make them the easy fit pants to wear with them at DHS.
> 
> My problem?
> 
> Okay remember, I'm brand new, and doing stuff "by hand."  The easiest emblem on them would be the mickey rebel insignia..but I CAN"T do that!  I CAN'T!  So is anyone else geeky enough to know WHY I can't force myself to do it the "easier" way???
> 
> My husband knew right away but is still laughing at me.



I get it.  I couldn't do it either, dh would kill me.  Must not mix Empire with Rebel.


----------



## teresajoy

danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything



That is so cute!!!!! Great job, I love the mice too!


----------



## emcreative

Okay not quite a sewing question...

I got this for Hannah for her trip to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique:






It's a "ballerina" dress, my thinking was that since it will be the end of July and unbearably hot, this was our best bet for a princess gown she can stand to be in at the park.

But...I'm seeing it on her and I'm wondering if it's "full" enough in the skirt?  It doesn't seem "ballerina" like, I guess...






But then again, I'm not sure I could find a short petti that would work...and wouldn't that be hot, too?

ack...Help!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



As a military wife, I am sitting here with tears at the thought of this!  How special!  DH wasn't able to take leave on the last deployment and I was bummed.  We went to Disney after he got homea dn it was for DDs birthday.  I can't imagine him surprising her!


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I arrive on the 22nd at CSR then move to the BCV on the 27th and stay until Oct 2nd.  Where are you staying?  When do you arrive?
> 
> I saw that someone already answered but your ADR's are made 90 days from your arrival date and then 10 days from that day.  I found a link to a place that tells you the exact day 90 days is but let me find it again.  Of course when I called I have gotten 3 different dates so I am just going to call on the dates they told me and keep trying.
> 
> I want LeCelliers, Boma's, Chef Mickey.  Those are my top three, then the rest is all just fun.  Maybe Yatchsman?  Do you know where you are going to eat?  We try to plan around the park hours and where we think we may be on what day.  We don't go to EMH in the pm so that is park and restaurants we don't book at for those days.  Trica is also going to WDW around the same time.  We should all just plan to say Hi at some point, maybe have a drink???



Yes we should.  I won;t have hoppers, but I will let you know what parks I will be in on which days.



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!



That is adorable.  I saw the one with the ric rac the other day and thought that I should do that next time.  It looks great.



danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything



Really cute purse.  And I agree, I would want to put the mice on everything too.


----------



## DisneyKings

I finished my first gathered skirt a few weeks ago.  Somehow I managed to get the shorts & skirt top a little different in size so they're not perfectly lined up so don't look too close!





? on the easy fit pants--did I read it right to subtract 3-5" from the waist measurement for the elastic?  I subtracted 3" & it's a little tight on DD.  Maybe I just did a bad job of measuring or changed #s in my head?


----------



## vargas17

You can get the comic book boards at a comic book store  or you can also order them online. You are looking for the ones that have silver something in the name. 

I think it was Linnette that posted about the thread cones, but I'm not sure where they were.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!!


----------



## billwendy

danicaw said:


> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything



LOVE THE MICE!!! ADORABLE!!!



DisneyKings said:


> ? on the easy fit pants--did I read it right to subtract 3-5" from the waist measurement for the elastic?  I subtracted 3" & it's a little tight on DD.  Maybe I just did a bad job of measuring or changed #s in my head?



I think it might depend on the elastic you use - for the kids I sew for subtracting 4 inches works perfectly - I use the 3/4 inch no roll elastic from walmart - I prestretch it and then measure it (someone gave me that tip after all my kids elastic was too loose) - also make sure you arent overlapping the ends too much.....

I love the Mermaid skirt!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



That's so GREAT!!!  LMK if you need help with anything, since we'll be there at the same time.  We're also going to be in the area a day or 2 before we get there visiting family.  So, if there's anything I can do to help, I'd love to.  We're staying at POP--where will you be?


----------



## livndisney

How does the Homeschooled child (who lives near WDW) spend the first week of summer vacation?


----------



## tngal

Thank you all for your reply to my post. I have checked out the website youcanmakethis.com and it looks great!! I will gve it a try. anymore suggestions are still appreciated 

Lisa


----------



## mirandag819

DisneyKings said:


> That's so GREAT!!!  LMK if you need help with anything, since we'll be there at the same time.  We're also going to be in the area a day or 2 before we get there visiting family.  So, if there's anything I can do to help, I'd love to.  We're staying at POP--where will you be?



Awww thanks, that is so sweet! Do you know what days you will be in what parks yet? We normally stay at Shades of Green, but since military gets 40% off this year, we decided to try the Poly. We will be there from Aug 15th-23rd. I've been meaning to start a PTR, but since I started sewing for the trip, I haven't found the time.


----------



## mirandag819

tngal said:


> Thank you all for your reply to my post. I have checked out the website youcanmakethis.com and it looks great!! I will gve it a try. anymore suggestions are still appreciated
> 
> Lisa



I just wanted to say goodluck! and second youcanmakethis, especially Carla C's patterns. I found this thread a little over a month ago and taught myself to sew from youcanmakethis at everyone's suggestion. I never thought I would finish anything I liked for our trip in August before then, and now I have finished 6 outfits I am thrilled with. If someone would have told me a month ago I could make the princess dress I had in my head I would have laughed at them, but I finished it this weekend, and am still surprised at myself. Everyone here was very helpful when I had a question with one of the patterns, but Carla's patterns are very very easy to follow.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet.  My new machine came!  I had to use it right away, so I stitched out this design.  I was afraid to start out on a shirt (not knowing the machine completely), so I stitched on water soluable stabilizer.  When it stitched out well, I removed the stabilizer and stitched it on t this tank.  I plan to send it with AbbyGrace on her Disney trip next month.  A pair of Easy Fit shorts, and she'll be set!
> 
> Anyway, I learned my machine, fell in love with itand learned how to make patches all at the same time!


Love this!



Jennia said:


> I was finally getting caught up and had a huge multi-quote, and then lost it!The Jasmine Vida was GORGEOUS, love it, and it was interesting to see all the variations on the mice from Cinderella-I never knew it could be so complicated lol. Here are the other things I'd made for Emma's big give (yep, I'm FINALLY posting photos).
> 
> Turtle bracelet-I smudged the black of the eye a bit when I drilled it. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella bracelet:


All super cute!


emcreative said:


> P A I N S T A K I N G...lol.
> 
> Here's what I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, I did realize I sewed the star on upside down...and crooked!
> 
> But hey, the pants fit!!!   And they didn't fall apart the first time I put them on him!


That is awesome!  You should be really proud of yourself!  I love the outfit!


squirrel said:


> I tried out a handkerchief without ties.


Cute; what pattern did ya use?


revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!


Love, love, love, love this; too cute!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My DD Jocelyn is 4 today! We are getting all ready for her Fancy Nancy, er Fancy Joci Party tonight. I can't believe she is 4! She is just now in a size 3 dress and still only weighs about 26lbs, 35 inches tall. But she wears a size 7 shoe which shot up recently so I am hoping it means she is getting ready for a growth spurt. She will be disappointed this summer if she can't go on a couple of the rides even though the dr measures her at 35 inches.


Happy Birthday!  She shares her B day w/ my son!


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Lisa from ZoeDivaDesigns made these for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, these are all amazing!


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hello all! it has been forever since I have posted. Everything is so beautiful! Marah, I think that the 4th of July outfit is fantastic! You are doing a great job. I also adore the Mickey cupcake! I finally got my sewing machine and serger out this week! My sewing machine and serger had a vacation while we were on vacation, but I am so happy to be back at my sewing table. Here is Kaity's 4th of July dress. Lauren's isn't finished yet, but it is almost there.


I really like this, super cute!



sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures from Claire's fourth b-day party.  We had her party at a horse farm near here that is a non-profit organization.  All of the proceeds from the parties, lessons, and boarding go towards providing horse therapy.  So even though it was expensive (in my opinion anyway!) I could justify it since it was going towards a good cause.  And I have to say that the helpers we had were really great kids.  The kids had fun so who could ask for more?  Anyway, here are pictures of my three girls.  I just did the shirts.  I had planned on altering their skirts but ran out of time.
> 
> 
> Here is Claire, the birthday girl!


What a great party idea; the kids looked adorable, and I bet everyone had a great time!


3huskymom said:


> Ok, got my "new" machine today. It sews like a dream compared to my white I was working with. The zigzag stitch was never reliable. Thank you Shannon for passing on your old machine to another DISer! Here's what I worked on this afternoon. My plan is to make shorts to go with it out of the pink  polkadot. What do you think?  It's the most complex applique I've worked on in a while and I'm  unsure if I need to try this one  again or if it's good to go.  TIA!


Congrats on the machine; love this outfit!


Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?


Love the outfit, think I'm gonna have to try that pattern!  Love it with the bucket hat too!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.


This dress is one of my faves!  Love, love, love it!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Another Drive By posting since I am working FT rather than PT.  I made this skirt today for DS BFF.


Cute!



mrsmiller said:


> as you know I've been doing some Asian inspired outfits,
> 
> Last year I found 1 yard of the palace garden fabric used in the kimono I made  and was not able to find it again,
> 
> well I decided to check fabricsgalore for some fabric when there it was Carol has the fabric in her website I was so excited!!! she also have a nice selection of cultural fabrics too!! I had to contain myself and this is only what I got , but I love the fabrics!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette; hope you feel better quickly; love the fabrics,they're gorgeous!



danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything


Love this bag; really like the pink lining and pink mice; cute, cute, cute!


mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



keeping fingers and toes crossed and praying for pixie dust; I sure hope he makes it home!


----------



## Adi12982

livndisney said:


> How does the Homeschooled child (who lives near WDW) spend the first week of summer vacation?



At WDW


----------



## DisneyKings

mirandag819 said:


> Awww thanks, that is so sweet! Do you know what days you will be in what parks yet? We normally stay at Shades of Green, but since military gets 40% off this year, we decided to try the Poly. We will be there from Aug 15th-23rd. I've been meaning to start a PTR, but since I started sewing for the trip, I haven't found the time.



PMd you.  I have got to get busy sewing.  My machine spent 2 weeks in the shop & I seem to have lost momentum!  After VBS is over this week, hopefully I'll find the time to get the girls some basic outfits--nothing nearly as nice as your princess dress!


----------



## billwendy

Hi - does anyone have a Joann's coupon for this week?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!

Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!

planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
Got the cake baked when the power came back on;








It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.

The party went well; we did astronaut training; the came in to a slideshow presentation and were oriented and given uniforms (hats that I did a transfer of the nasa logo onto) then the games were all training modules: they had to do physical training (commander says), fill jet packs w/ rocket fuel (a relay race using tongs to run cotton balls (liquid nitrogen) to the jet packs (foil covered pringles cans connected w/ electrical tape), rescue the lost aliens, learn evasive maneuvers w/ balloon rockets and then practice in the simulator (the trampoline) for the space walk; our living room, I surrounded it w/ dark fabric, then put blacklight bulbs in the fixture, suspended an inflatable solar system from the ceiling, placed glow in the dark stars around the room, and put partially filled air mattresses on the floor.)  At the end of the party there was a meteor shower (the space ship shaped pinata) and they had a graduation ceremony where they got their astronaut certificates.  The kids had a blast; no pun intended.

Oh, and here's a pic of the kids at UP;




What I saw of the movie I loved, but it went over my kiddos heads a bit.

Well, I'm caught up now, so I'll get back to raking up leaves (over 30 bags so far, and not even a dent in the total.  At least the windows should be replaced Tuesday   and stupid me agreed to do a wedding cake for Saturday (at least my friend and I can do that together) but it's the biggest we've ever done- 150 guests- gulp.

At some point, I have to catch up on sewing, I still have 4th of July outfits, and need to make 2/3 of the Disney outfits, too.

Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.
> 
> The party went well; we did astronaut training; the came in to a slideshow presentation and were oriented and given uniforms (hats that I did a transfer of the nasa logo onto) then the games were all training modules: they had to do physical training (commander says), fill jet packs w/ rocket fuel (a relay race using tongs to run cotton balls (liquid nitrogen) to the jet packs (foil covered pringles cans connected w/ electrical tape), rescue the lost aliens, learn evasive maneuvers w/ balloon rockets and then practice in the simulator (the trampoline) for the space walk; our living room, I surrounded it w/ dark fabric, then put blacklight bulbs in the fixture, suspended an inflatable solar system from the ceiling, placed glow in the dark stars around the room, and put partially filled air mattresses on the floor.)  At the end of the party there was a meteor shower (the space ship shaped pinata) and they had a graduation ceremony where they got their astronaut certificates.  The kids had a blast; no pun intended.
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of the kids at UP;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw of the movie I loved, but it went over my kiddos heads a bit.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up now, so I'll get back to raking up leaves (over 30 bags so far, and not even a dent in the total.  At least the windows should be replaced Tuesday   and stupid me agreed to do a wedding cake for Saturday (at least my friend and I can do that together) but it's the biggest we've ever done- 150 guests- gulp.
> 
> At some point, I have to catch up on sewing, I still have 4th of July outfits, and need to make 2/3 of the Disney outfits, too.
> 
> Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



The party sounds awesome!  A girl after my own heart!  I love a wonderfully themed b-day party!  So sorry to hear about your house  That is aweful!  Also love the kids UP outfits!


----------



## Jennia

emcreative said:


>





billwendy said:


> AWeSOME Steph!!! Megan looks like she loves it too!!! How do you get the rick rack to peek out like that???????
> 
> JENNIA _ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


Thank you!!! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Perfect!  Love that fabric!
> 
> 
> So sorry!  After 20+ years of my DH doing that to me I now go to WDW without him for my bday.  This year he blew off Mother's Day and I'm still hurt by it.  How dare he teach my kids that is OK.  I am tempted to ignore Father's Day but I can't do that to my kids.
> 
> WOW!  What an incredible weekend!  Great photos!  Loved your tops!  I liked Jennifer's top too-was that her fabrics?


Aww, thanks. My DH blew off Mother's Day too. . .until nine thirty that night. >-< It just felt like too little too late, kwim? But he did go to a movie and dinner with me today (after some badgering) and then brought up a card he made me. So it did improve. =) 



danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything



OOOH so cute! What a great applique idea, too! 



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE it!  That fabric is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your DH is like mine in the birthday department!



Thanks, though I'm sad to hear that other people have DHs who don't make a big deal about their bdays. =(



mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!


Wow that would be fantastic! Will be thinking positive thoughts and crossing everything I can for you. 


emcreative said:


> Okay not quite a sewing question...
> 
> I got this for Hannah for her trip to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "ballerina" dress, my thinking was that since it will be the end of July and unbearably hot, this was our best bet for a princess gown she can stand to be in at the park.
> 
> But...I'm seeing it on her and I'm wondering if it's "full" enough in the skirt?  It doesn't seem "ballerina" like, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I'm not sure I could find a short petti that would work...and wouldn't that be hot, too?
> 
> ack...Help!



I see what you mean, it doesn't look ballerina/tutu like. Maybe one of the sheer crinoline type things underneath? Something more like here



DisneyKings said:


> I finished my first gathered skirt a few weeks ago.  Somehow I managed to get the shorts & skirt top a little different in size so they're not perfectly lined up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? on the easy fit pants--did I read it right to subtract 3-5" from the waist measurement for the elastic?  I subtracted 3" & it's a little tight on DD.  Maybe I just did a bad job of measuring or changed #s in my head?



Cute. =)



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.
> 
> The party went well; we did astronaut training; the came in to a slideshow presentation and were oriented and given uniforms (hats that I did a transfer of the nasa logo onto) then the games were all training modules: they had to do physical training (commander says), fill jet packs w/ rocket fuel (a relay race using tongs to run cotton balls (liquid nitrogen) to the jet packs (foil covered pringles cans connected w/ electrical tape), rescue the lost aliens, learn evasive maneuvers w/ balloon rockets and then practice in the simulator (the trampoline) for the space walk; our living room, I surrounded it w/ dark fabric, then put blacklight bulbs in the fixture, suspended an inflatable solar system from the ceiling, placed glow in the dark stars around the room, and put partially filled air mattresses on the floor.)  At the end of the party there was a meteor shower (the space ship shaped pinata) and they had a graduation ceremony where they got their astronaut certificates.  The kids had a blast; no pun intended.
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of the kids at UP;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw of the movie I loved, but it went over my kiddos heads a bit.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up now, so I'll get back to raking up leaves (over 30 bags so far, and not even a dent in the total.  At least the windows should be replaced Tuesday   and stupid me agreed to do a wedding cake for Saturday (at least my friend and I can do that together) but it's the biggest we've ever done- 150 guests- gulp.
> 
> At some point, I have to catch up on sewing, I still have 4th of July outfits, and need to make 2/3 of the Disney outfits, too.
> 
> Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



What neat cake!


----------



## danicaw

3huskymom said:


> Where did  you find the mouse embroidery pattern. That's really  cute!



Stitch on time! She even re-sized it for me since my hoop is 4x4 



mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



How exciting! Our fingers are crossed! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.



LOVE the cake! Awesome job!
Sounds like a fun party.
Good luck on the job we will be praying for you.


----------



## emcreative

Jennia said:


> I see what you mean, it doesn't look ballerina/tutu like. Maybe one of the sheer crinoline type things underneath? Something more like here



Yeah. I'm also wondering if I'll need to look at like a dance supply place or something for a little tutu. Maybe something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Ugh!!  I thought I was making it easier and I may have made it harder.

I'm sorry about your birthday.  My ex was crappy about birthdays.  Even now he messes with my birthday (didn't pick the girls up like he was supposed to, didn't call to cancel, just left us all "hanging" this year, most likely thinking he was messing up my birthday!  But HA I have more fun with the kids all here!)  I swear it was one of my requirements before I'd even think of marrying my present husband- to see how he handled my birthday.  He passed. Not that he doesn't have his faults but he knows how important it is to me.  I'm with a previous poster, next year plan a wdw trip or something JUST FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## emcreative

I finished our Mousekeeping tip envelopes tonight.  I thought since you've all been such help to me, I'd offer to "help" anyone who might like copies.  If you do, just PM me which number(s) you'd like, your family name (or if you'd like that blank), and at which resort you'll be staying, and I'll PM you back the image to print on your envelopes! 

Mousekeeping #1





Mousekeeping #2





Mousekeeping #3





Mousekeeping #4





Mousekeeping #5





Mousekeeping #6





Mousekeeping #7





Mousekeeping #8


----------



## PrincessKell

Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH seriously that is super cute. And there is never gonna be a time where you are annoying us... well me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh poor Peach, it sounds like you handled it very well though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's my birthday, and so far. . .nothing. =( DH woke up, went to his office to play video games, and left me up here with DD to clean up from last night (we had some friends over for dinner). Now he's taking a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and Happy Birthday!! I feel ya, my ex never did anything special for my birthday and he knew how much I LOOOOOOVE it. I mean what could be more special (other than your childs' bday of coarse) its the celebration of you! So I hope that this year is great for you, and things go as perfect for you as they possibly can! Happy Birthay Anniversary to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> mom2prettyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some of these on there awhile ago...and wondered how the quality was.
> 
> Enabler Alert:
> 
> JoAnn has all of their Red Dot clearance @ 50% off the sticker price & I only spent $35 for all of it!
> Some of this will be going on the swap board..This is what I got:
> 
> 
> They had 2 bolts of the Toy Story left, if anyone wants me to go get it, it was only $2/yard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The princess on the left is flannel & on the right is a big panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the organza I am using as the over layer for Emma's Glynda the Good Witch costume for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cutting lady @ JoAnn said the Minnie was new this week. I loved it because it was just Minnie, I was the first cut off the bolt. If anyone wants any I can go back and get it. I have the 50% coupon still and it is $4/yd with coupon.
> 
> 
> PS: This is the 1st time I have ever posted pictures with pictures that I have taken. I am so proud of myself!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH that is right, I totally forgot! I will head over there right after I drop Peach off at summer school. They had that Princess Panel at ours too, I wanted to get that, and some other princess ones I was gonna get last time but didn't have time to get anything cut the line was like a mile long! Perfect time to go now! Just hope its still there.
> 
> 
> 
> danicaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how adorable! I love the mice too! So sweet. I want them.
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is awesome news. What a teary eyed post. that would be the best birthday surprise ever! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - does anyone have a Joann's coupon for this week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the flyer ones. for this week and next weekend. you want it. I got one in the mail too, so I can send it to you
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.
> 
> The party went well; we did astronaut training; the came in to a slideshow presentation and were oriented and given uniforms (hats that I did a transfer of the nasa logo onto) then the games were all training modules: they had to do physical training (commander says), fill jet packs w/ rocket fuel (a relay race using tongs to run cotton balls (liquid nitrogen) to the jet packs (foil covered pringles cans connected w/ electrical tape), rescue the lost aliens, learn evasive maneuvers w/ balloon rockets and then practice in the simulator (the trampoline) for the space walk; our living room, I surrounded it w/ dark fabric, then put blacklight bulbs in the fixture, suspended an inflatable solar system from the ceiling, placed glow in the dark stars around the room, and put partially filled air mattresses on the floor.)  At the end of the party there was a meteor shower (the space ship shaped pinata) and they had a graduation ceremony where they got their astronaut certificates.  The kids had a blast; no pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an awesome cake!! and what a creative party!! Love it! God luck with your interview!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished our Mousekeeping tip envelopes tonight.  I thought since you've all been such help to me, I'd offer to "help" anyone who might like copies.  If you do, just PM me which number(s) you'd like, your family name (or if you'd like that blank), and at which resort you'll be staying, and I'll PM you back the image to print on your envelopes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOH those are freakin awesome! I wish I was going soon so I could have one. hahaha I totally love the Tink. I think she would be so cute just with Peach's name for a dress!  Your stuff is just amazing to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

I didn't do the art on these, just arranged them!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

EMCREATIVE

from one geek to another - no you absolutely CAN'T do that! But I was thinking.... What about a red lightsaber for Darth Duck? or a saying?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!


What a wonderful surprise that would be!  I hope and pray that he can do it!


emcreative said:


> Okay not quite a sewing question...
> 
> I got this for Hannah for her trip to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "ballerina" dress, my thinking was that since it will be the end of July and unbearably hot, this was our best bet for a princess gown she can stand to be in at the park.
> 
> But...I'm seeing it on her and I'm wondering if it's "full" enough in the skirt?  It doesn't seem "ballerina" like, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I'm not sure I could find a short petti that would work...and wouldn't that be hot, too?
> 
> ack...Help!


I think it is gorgeous the way it is.  It will be really hot and humid in Florida.  So if you get a petti to go under it she may not wear it very long.



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.
> 
> The party went well; we did astronaut training; the came in to a slideshow presentation and were oriented and given uniforms (hats that I did a transfer of the nasa logo onto) then the games were all training modules: they had to do physical training (commander says), fill jet packs w/ rocket fuel (a relay race using tongs to run cotton balls (liquid nitrogen) to the jet packs (foil covered pringles cans connected w/ electrical tape), rescue the lost aliens, learn evasive maneuvers w/ balloon rockets and then practice in the simulator (the trampoline) for the space walk; our living room, I surrounded it w/ dark fabric, then put blacklight bulbs in the fixture, suspended an inflatable solar system from the ceiling, placed glow in the dark stars around the room, and put partially filled air mattresses on the floor.)  At the end of the party there was a meteor shower (the space ship shaped pinata) and they had a graduation ceremony where they got their astronaut certificates.  The kids had a blast; no pun intended.
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of the kids at UP;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw of the movie I loved, but it went over my kiddos heads a bit.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up now, so I'll get back to raking up leaves (over 30 bags so far, and not even a dent in the total.  At least the windows should be replaced Tuesday   and stupid me agreed to do a wedding cake for Saturday (at least my friend and I can do that together) but it's the biggest we've ever done- 150 guests- gulp.
> 
> At some point, I have to catch up on sewing, I still have 4th of July outfits, and need to make 2/3 of the Disney outfits, too.
> 
> Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.


Sorry about your house!  I hope no one was hurt.  That tornado sounds really scary.
That party sounds really cool!  I love the sound of the games you played very creative and lots of fun. And the cake definately looks like the space shuttle.  Beautiful work on the cake!
Congratulations on the call back!  That is great. I will pray that you get the job.


----------



## minnie2

I finally have something new to share










 I busted my hump to make this before Our trip to Atlanta on Wednesday and Nikki doesn't like how open it is in the back  So we compromised and she will wear a tank under it but next time I make it I may add ties down the back.  I also didn't attach the top contrast  the way the pattern said I didn't it my own way because I thought the way the pattern said was confusing.

 Back to play catch up!


----------



## minnie2

mirandag819 said:


> Okay after fnishing the Princess dress yesterday that seemed to take forever, I wanted to do something I could throw together faster. So I went ahead and did Taylor's dress for Typhoon Lagoon. The princess dress took me a couple weeks (of coarse I stopped to do the Up outfit), so it was nice to finish a dress in an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry after lifting the princess dress out for me yesterday, I couldn't get her to leave this dress down today.


adorable1  I love that fabric!





Stephres said:


> I have done them both and like them both. The are both lined but sleeveless, the swing top is probably cooler because it is open in the back. The swing top's instructions are more complicated but they were not difficult. The swing top took me longer to finish. They both have buttons. The both have a nice big area for appliques, if you want. The a-line takes more fabric. Hope this helps, let me know if you need more information.
> 
> A-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing Top:


Really cute1  Megan looks so little in the 1st picture!  I have that red butterfly fabric.  I am just not sure what to make with it.



Stephres said:


> Wow, I am posting a lot, you guys can tell me if I am annoying. There is other stuff I need to be doing but I wanted to show off the bucket hat. It was so fast without having to sew all the patches together!


Love it!  the rik rak is great round the trim



Jennia said:


> Today's my birthday, and so far. . .nothing. =( DH woke up, went to his office to play video games, and left me up here with DD to clean up from last night (we had some friends over for dinner). Now he's taking a nap.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  
 I hope your day got better!



danicaw said:


> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything


So cute!  Where did you get that emb design!  I love it!  Did Heather do it and not tell me???



mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!


This just made me cry!  i think that is amazing if he can come home for the trip!  So magical!!!



DisneyKings said:


> I finished my first gathered skirt a few weeks ago.  Somehow I managed to get the shorts & skirt top a little different in size so they're not perfectly lined up so don't look too close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? on the easy fit pants--did I read it right to subtract 3-5" from the waist measurement for the elastic?  I subtracted 3" & it's a little tight on DD.  Maybe I just did a bad job of measuring or changed #s in my head?


very cute



livndisney said:


> How does the Homeschooled child (who lives near WDW) spend the first week of summer vacation?


goes to WDW!



ireland_nicole said:


> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be the space shuttle, in case you're not sure; you can only make a cake look so much like the object LOL.
> 
> The party went well; we did astronaut training; the came in to a slideshow presentation and were oriented and given uniforms (hats that I did a transfer of the nasa logo onto) then the games were all training modules: they had to do physical training (commander says), fill jet packs w/ rocket fuel (a relay race using tongs to run cotton balls (liquid nitrogen) to the jet packs (foil covered pringles cans connected w/ electrical tape), rescue the lost aliens, learn evasive maneuvers w/ balloon rockets and then practice in the simulator (the trampoline) for the space walk; our living room, I surrounded it w/ dark fabric, then put blacklight bulbs in the fixture, suspended an inflatable solar system from the ceiling, placed glow in the dark stars around the room, and put partially filled air mattresses on the floor.)  At the end of the party there was a meteor shower (the space ship shaped pinata) and they had a graduation ceremony where they got their astronaut certificates.  The kids had a blast; no pun intended.
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of the kids at UP;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw of the movie I loved, but it went over my kiddos heads a bit.
> 
> Well, I'm caught up now, so I'll get back to raking up leaves (over 30 bags so far, and not even a dent in the total.  At least the windows should be replaced Tuesday   and stupid me agreed to do a wedding cake for Saturday (at least my friend and I can do that together) but it's the biggest we've ever done- 150 guests- gulp.
> 
> At some point, I have to catch up on sewing, I still have 4th of July outfits, and need to make 2/3 of the Disney outfits, too.
> 
> Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.


Sorry about the house!
the cake is great.

 Love the up outfits.
Good luck on the interview!


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted my hump to make this before Our trip to Atlanta on Wednesday and Nikki doesn't like how open it is in the back  So we compromised and she will wear a tank under it but next time I make it I may add ties down the back.  I also didn't attach the top contrast  the way the pattern said I didn't it my own way because I thought the way the pattern said was confusing.
> 
> Back to play catch up!



LOVE that!  can you just stitch a few ribbon ties down the back (just use like a top stitch close to the edge) to make it more closed in for her?  Would that work?


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> LOVE that!  can you just stitch a few ribbon ties down the back (just use like a top stitch close to the edge) to make it more closed in for her?  Would that work?


  Good idea!  I may do that when I get back!  Thanks!


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of the kids at UP;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I saw of the movie I loved, but it went over my kiddos heads a bit.
> 
> Oh, and I got a call back interview for a position I really want with the March of Dimes, so for those of you who pray, please do so for me; it's the 30th.  Sorry to talk so much, ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



Yeah! on getting your ADR';s!!!

Oh my, sorry about the roof and windows and fence.  Sounds like you are dealing well.

Of course we could tell it was the shuttle.  It is awesome, and sounds like you put on a great party.

I wanna see UP.  It hasn't come to our theatre.

Hope you get the job you want.




minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to play catch up!



It's very cute, kids can be so fickle.  My boys are the same way sometimes.  They like something in theory, but then when they get it they are not so sure.


----------



## MouseTriper

Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.

For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.

I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Wow, these dresses are exquisite!  I agree the amount of work that goes into them must be incredible - it would seem that even though her auctions go for a lot, she must have a lot in fabric, embellishments and the TIME to make those dresses! So just curious, where would you have your little girl wear one though?  As beautiful as it is, I have no idea where my girls would wear them to!



I have no clue where any child would wear one of these dresses.  It is stunning though!!  Her model is perfect for the pictures (and did a fantastic job!!) and her settings were perfect!!



frannn said:


> Yes, I have a question on this pattern, but please don't laugh because it is my absolute first attempt at sewing anything...  I cut out both pants pieces for the kind that you add ruffles or cuffs to.  I was going to do ruffles, but figured the cuffs would be easier.  Anyway, the step I'm up to talks about pressing the fabric for the hem and casing.  Then, it talks about sewing the cuffs to the bottom of the pants pieces.  Do you press for the hem, then sew the cuff pieces on, or hem the pants first, or there is no pressing or hemming till after the cuffs are sewn on?  I'm so confused for like the umpteenth time....how embarrasing!



No laughing!  We all started somewhere, and I can't tell you how many newbie questions the Disboutiquers answered for me!!

If you are adding a cuff to the bottom of your pants, you don't need to press it for a hem.  just attatch the cuff then press and topstitch (if you want to topstitch.) I always do my hems first (ruffles, cuffs or straight hems) it's easier to line the pants up and make sure my hems are even before the pants are stitched together.  



mirandag819 said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute!!!! I love it!  Could you share the seller's name?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sure, I hope it is okay to put it, if not someone tell me and I will edit it out. The seller was lilycorner - The fabric was a little stiff, but it softened once I washed it. The colors stayed very vibrant. I think they have about 2000 different character prints, I may order some more since I liked what I got. They added some cute disney stickers to the package as a "free gift", DD thought that was the best thing every, I wish I could get that excited over stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda - Great job on the latest dress!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you and Dh get to pull off the surprise at WDW!!  That would be soooo sweet!!!  I've always wondered about that $1 fabric on ebay!  How's the quality?  Is it thin?
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



What an awful and scary situation.  I will be praying for your family.  Please let me know if there is anything else we can do.


----------



## billwendy

MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



Oh my - special prayers for the twins - how scarey for them - that they will recover very quickly. It must be so difficult with 2 children in separate rooms for visiting and things. Prayers for your adoption too - ugh - for them to forget to send something in!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

danicaw said:


>



I LOVE this! It is so perfect, from the mice to the pink lining! I would want those mice on everything too! You are really making me want to get an embroidery machine.



mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



I am so excited for you, hope hope hope he get gets to come!



tricia said:


> That is adorable.  I saw the one with the ric rac the other day and thought that I should do that next time.  It looks great.



Thanks! It was easy too, I just took a little fabric glue and attached the ric rac to the edge of the brim and then sewed the hat together and it was sandwiched in between. 



DisneyKings said:


>



This is so cute, I love Ariel!



ireland_nicole said:


>



Megan said, "Look! A space shuttle cake! How did she do that?"

and

"Dug on a dress! Sooooo cute!"

So a seven year old is in awe! Me too, the party sounds like so much fun and the kids are cute in their Up customs. So sorry about your house, that sounds scary!



minnie2 said:


>



Yeah, ribbons sound like a good solution. My little exhibitionist has no problem showing off her back. I love that pink with the zebra too!



MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



I am so sorry Beth, every little setback must be so heartbreaking. I hope they rush the prints for you and it works out for July and your nieces feel better soon and get out of the hospital!


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> What an awful and scary situation.  I will be praying for your family.  Please let me know if there is anything else we can do.


Thank you so much.  I really appreciate the prayers.



billwendy said:


> Oh my - special prayers for the twins - how scarey for them - that they will recover very quickly. It must be so difficult with 2 children in separate rooms for visiting and things. Prayers for your adoption too - ugh - for them to forget to send something in!!!!!


Thank you Wendy.  Yeah, the twins liked the first hospital better because they shared a room. Now that Mikayla is in the PICU, they are both missing one another.  Being a twin myself, I know how they must feel.



Stephres said:


> I am so sorry Beth, every little setback must be so heartbreaking. I hope they rush the prints for you and it works out for July and your nieces feel better soon and get out of the hospital!


Thanks Steph.  It is heartbreaking BUT at least we know we WILL be adopting him at some point.  That is the good news.


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> I have no clue where any child would wear one of these dresses.  It is stunning though!!  Her model is perfect for the pictures (and did a fantastic job!!) and her settings were perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> No laughing!  We all started somewhere, and I can't tell you how many newbie questions the Disboutiquers answered for me!!
> 
> If you are adding a cuff to the bottom of your pants, you don't need to press it for a hem.  just attatch the cuff then press and topstitch (if you want to topstitch.) I always do my hems first (ruffles, cuffs or straight hems) it's easier to line the pants up and make sure my hems are even before the pants are stitched together.
> 
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda - Great job on the latest dress!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you and Dh get to pull off the surprise at WDW!!  That would be soooo sweet!!!  I've always wondered about that $1 fabric on ebay!  How's the quality?  Is it thin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was actually thicker then any of the character prints I had purchased locally, it seems like it will hold up great. It was stiff when I got it, but it softened once I washed it. I actually like the thickness better then any of the prints I bought at Joanns. They all seemed so flimsy while I was stitching it together, but the $1 fabric was easy to work with. A lot of the prints are huge (you can see how much bigger then a CD they are in the pics), and I normally prefer a smaller image, but for this dress I liked the bigger mickey and minnie.
Click to expand...


----------



## KARAJ

MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



Prayers for your nieces and you, I hope you do not have to postpone!!


----------



## jham

I'm way to far behind to catch up, love the hat Steph!



danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything


 
I love those mice, I bought them for our trip last February and I even put them on a shirt for ME! But I really love them on the bag!

Sorry, photobucket won't let me edit/resize ANYTHING today! 








mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!  I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!


 

That would be soooooo cool! I hope it works out!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Ok, so I went to JoAnn and was able to get the rest of the Toy Story yardage they had. And Linette I also got your Minnie Mouse, it is so cute I wanted to by more for myself.

I will PM all of you and let you know how it is going to breakdown.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I just wanted to let everyone know I uploaded some coloring pages in the photobucket account to use for appliques. I hope I tagged them correctly.

I uploaded several Minnie Mouse pages, Some Mickey pages, a Bambi, Dumbo, Simba, Daisy, Donald and Aristocats.  They are jpeg files so they can be resized.


----------



## danicaw

minnie2 said:


> a
> So cute!  Where did you get that emb design!  I love it!  Did Heather do it and not tell me???



stitchontime.com, it was in the valentines section



MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



We will keep you and your family in our prayers 



jham said:


> I'm way to far behind to catch up, love the hat Steph!
> 
> I love those mice, I bought them for our trip last February and I even put them on a shirt for ME! But I really love them on the bag!
> 
> Sorry, photobucket won't let me edit/resize ANYTHING today!



Ooo! Love that! I need to go get some blank t-shirts this week


----------



## ireland_nicole

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know I uploaded some coloring pages in the photobucket account to use for appliques. I hope I tagged them correctly.
> 
> I uploaded several Minnie Mouse pages, Some Mickey pages, a Bambi, Dumbo, Simba, Daisy, Donald and Aristocats.  They are jpeg files so they can be resized.




They look awesome, thanks!
I especially love Perry the Platypus!


----------



## PrincessKell

okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby" 





this is one of Georgia's "at home" outfits, the top is too low for me to let her wear it out and about. hahaha she is ok with that. 

















I have a few things lined up this week to make so I better get to workin. Georgia and I will be heading to Joanns today. ( I hope..depends on her mood)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!

I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV

Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
(sorry the lighting was bad)
I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.




and a peek at my current quilting project...




and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!


 for you and your family and prayers are being said. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...


I love the fancy burpees and that pic of Hannah just melts my heart.


----------



## mom2rtk

We're going to the MK on my daughter's 9th birthday. She's wearing a Cinderella gown into the park for BBB and CRT, but will want to change into something more comfy later in the day, maybe a skirt set.

Have any of you done or seen something themed for a birthday princess???


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> They look awesome, thanks!
> I especially love Perry the Platypus!



Thanks!  I traced him off the tv screen when my kids were watching Phineas and Ferb.  You gotta love pausing live tv!  Now I need to get some tee shirts and try him out.


----------



## MouseTriper

KARAJ said:


> Prayers for your nieces and you, I hope you do not have to postpone!!





danicaw said:


> We will keep you and your family in our prayers





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!





Tinka_Belle said:


> for you and your family and prayers are being said.



Thank you all so much for the kind words and prayers.  They mean a great deal to me.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> We're going to the MK on my daughter's 9th birthday. She's wearing a Cinderella gown into the park for BBB and CRT, but will want to change into something more comfy later in the day, maybe a skirt set.
> 
> Have any of you done or seen something themed for a birthday princess???



Not birthday princess, but my dd is wearing this on her birthday.


----------



## Jennia

emcreative said:


> Yeah. I'm also wondering if I'll need to look at like a dance supply place or something for a little tutu. Maybe something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!!  I thought I was making it easier and I may have made it harder.
> 
> I'm sorry about your birthday.  My ex was crappy about birthdays.  Even now he messes with my birthday (didn't pick the girls up like he was supposed to, didn't call to cancel, just left us all "hanging" this year, most likely thinking he was messing up my birthday!  But HA I have more fun with the kids all here!)  I swear it was one of my requirements before I'd even think of marrying my present husband- to see how he handled my birthday.  He passed. Not that he doesn't have his faults but he knows how important it is to me.  I'm with a previous poster, next year plan a wdw trip or something JUST FOR YOU!!!!



Lol, after my ex fiance I made it a rule that I had to meet family before I even decided if the guy was worth dating. My ex's family was, to put it nicely, psychotic (trust me, that is nicer than what I REALLY thought of them!). DH did bring me a gift card and a homemade card at the end of the day, though, so he somewhat redeemed himself. 
For the tutus, try looking up the goth lolita stuff. They sell tons of the basic underskirts to add "poof" that are sort of tutu like and pretty cheap. 



emcreative said:


> I finished our Mousekeeping tip envelopes tonight.  I thought since you've all been such help to me, I'd offer to "help" anyone who might like copies.  If you do, just PM me which number(s) you'd like, your family name (or if you'd like that blank), and at which resort you'll be staying, and I'll PM you back the image to print on your envelopes!
> 
> Mousekeeping #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #8



These are great, especially love the Mulan one! 



minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted my hump to make this before Our trip to Atlanta on Wednesday and Nikki doesn't like how open it is in the back  So we compromised and she will wear a tank under it but next time I make it I may add ties down the back.  I also didn't attach the top contrast  the way the pattern said I didn't it my own way because I thought the way the pattern said was confusing.
> 
> Back to play catch up!



Nikki looks super cute in that! 



MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



I'm so sorry that you're going through all of this right now. I hope your nieces recover quickly and that your adoption goes through as it should and WHEN it should! *hugs* 



jham said:


> I'm way to far behind to catch up, love the hat Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> I love those mice, I bought them for our trip last February and I even put them on a shirt for ME! But I really love them on the bag!
> 
> Sorry, photobucket won't let me edit/resize ANYTHING today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be soooooo cool! I hope it works out!!!



Love that shirt! 



PrincessKell said:


> okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of Georgia's "at home" outfits, the top is too low for me to let her wear it out and about. hahaha she is ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things lined up this week to make so I better get to workin. Georgia and I will be heading to Joanns today. ( I hope..depends on her mood)



Both the bear and Georgia are adorable! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...



Wow, how do you have time for anything with a new baby? She's adorable, btw, she has such gorgeous, perfect skin!


----------



## disneymomof1

Question Time !!!  I am thinking of buying a serger.  I want one that is simple to use and costs less than $300.00.  Suggestions, thoughts on sergers that you own ??  Thanks everyone !!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> I finished our Mousekeeping tip envelopes tonight.  I thought since you've all been such help to me, I'd offer to "help" anyone who might like copies.  If you do, just PM me which number(s) you'd like, your family name (or if you'd like that blank), and at which resort you'll be staying, and I'll PM you back the image to print on your envelopes!
> 
> Mousekeeping #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #8


These are all so cute!  Great job.


MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!


Prayers for your nieces, I hope they are feeling better soon.  I am sorry the fingerprint cards weren't done.  That is so frustrating.  I hope everything will get completed quickly and things will go forward as scheduled.


PrincessKell said:


> okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of Georgia's "at home" outfits, the top is too low for me to let her wear it out and about. hahaha she is ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things lined up this week to make so I better get to workin. Georgia and I will be heading to Joanns today. ( I hope..depends on her mood)


She is so cute!  I want to go to Joann's today too, I have a gift card and some coupons so I can't wait to go. . . 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...



How exciting to be planning baby's first trip!  I love the burp cloths they are so pretty.  Your new quilt is beautiful too, I can't wait to see the Pooh quilt when you get it back.
Baby is adorable sleeping with Daddy.


----------



## jessica52877

I have the brother serger (bought at walmart online although I think the ones with sewing sections still carries it in stores). I think it is a 1034D and was a bit more then $200. $230 maybe. I really like it but I am a brother girl!


----------



## LisaZoe

Hi all! I can't believe how long it's been since I posted. I tried for awhile to keep up with this thread even when I couldn't post but you ladies chat a lot.  I was told someone had shared photos of her kids in outfits I made so I had to come look.

I have scanned the past 30+ pages today and am again amazed at the wonderful work being shared. I apologize for not commenting on them all.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocahontas, DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visible. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visible. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



That is adorable and your DD is beautiful. I mus say that I don't think it's possible to have too many princesses on a dress. 



Stephres said:


> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



That is wonderful and looks perfect for hot weather! I love the bucket hat you made to go with it.



revrob said:


> I finished this up for AbbyGrace's birthday!



She is going to look so cute in that. I didn't even notice the shape of the cupcake until I'd seen the photo a few times. Very cute!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned from Disney and have a few pictures to share...



Thank you so much for sharing the photos. I have been kicking myself (figuratively) for not remembering to get photos of those before I shipped them out.


----------



## PrincessKell

MouseTripper- your nieces are in my toughts. as is the rest of you and your family. its hard with one sick child, but both... I hope they start to get better soon! I hope things start to go smoother with your adoption! Thinkig about that and praying for your family too.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...




Cute burp cloths. We are gonna make some of those too for one of Georgia's little friends mom. She just had a baby boy the week before school got out.  The quilt is gonna be beautiful! Great fabric choice.  Oooh Nicole, Hannah is sooo sweet. She is so beautiful. 


disneymomof1 said:


> Question Time !!!  I am thinking of buying a serger.  I want one that is simple to use and costs less than $300.00.  Suggestions, thoughts on sergers that you own ??  Thanks everyone !!



There is one on sale right now at Joanns I think I remember seeing in the add. But Wally world has some I think that are in the $249-$279 range. I have been looking too.  So I can wait to see what other people have to say.


----------



## LisaZoe

disneymomof1 said:


> Question Time !!!  I am thinking of buying a serger.  I want one that is simple to use and costs less than $300.00.  Suggestions, thoughts on sergers that you own ??  Thanks everyone !!



I bought mine from JoAnns almost 4 years ago. It's a White Speedylock 1600. It was the least expensive available at the time, I think just under $200. It's not fancy but it does a nice stitch once I get the tension adjusted right. My only complaint is that it's kind of picky about the tension setting but I deal with it since I didn't pay a lot. It's held up well considering how much use it gets.


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of Georgia's "at home" outfits, the top is too low for me to let her wear it out and about. hahaha she is ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things lined up this week to make so I better get to workin. Georgia and I will be heading to Joanns today. ( I hope..depends on her mood)


Cute!  I'm going to Joanne's today, too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...


Love the burp cloths, there's a different style free pattern burpee cloth on ycmt, too!  I made up a few for DD's teacher, and she lovesthem!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thanks!  I traced him off the tv screen when my kids were watching Phineas and Ferb.  You gotta love pausing live tv!  Now I need to get some tee shirts and try him out.


D'oh! I never, ever thought to do that!  I'm so gonna try it now, though!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jennia

Pettiskirt help! 

Anyone know where I can buy one for less than fifty dollars?? My dd is pretty small still, but I want to get at least one for the convention to put under the dresses I'm planning. =)


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Okay not quite a sewing question...
> 
> I got this for Hannah for her trip to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique:
> 
> It's a "ballerina" dress, my thinking was that since it will be the end of July and unbearably hot, this was our best bet for a princess gown she can stand to be in at the park.
> 
> But...I'm seeing it on her and I'm wondering if it's "full" enough in the skirt?  It doesn't seem "ballerina" like, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I'm not sure I could find a short petti that would work...and wouldn't that be hot, too?
> 
> ack...Help!



I think it looks fine the way it is. If you want it to be a bit fuller for pictures, you could make one of the tulle tutus, then you could make it whatever length you wanted. You could get a petti short enough for it, they come as short as 9" , but I really don't think you need to do that with it. 



DisneyKings said:


> I finished my first gathered skirt a few weeks ago.  Somehow I managed to get the shorts & skirt top a little different in size so they're not perfectly lined up so don't look too close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? on the easy fit pants--did I read it right to subtract 3-5" from the waist measurement for the elastic?  I subtracted 3" & it's a little tight on DD.  Maybe I just did a bad job of measuring or changed #s in my head?


I always just use my kids waist measurement for the elastic. They hate tight things on their waist. So far nothing has fallen down. 



livndisney said:


> How does the Homeschooled child (who lives near WDW) spend the first week of summer vacation?


OOOH, let me guess!!! Let me!!! 

ITCHING??? by any chance???? 
Give the little sweetheart a hug from me! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;


That sounds like the kind of party Lydia would love!!! The cake looks great!! It looks just like the orbiter to me! 

The Up outfit is adorable! 


minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to play catch up!


That is really cute Marlo!!! I like the idea of ties too. 



MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



Oh Beth!!! I'm so sorry!!! I will be praying for you and your nieces!!!

I am getting so frustrated with them messing with you on this adoption!!! I can't imagine how you must feel!!! Do I need to come down there and have some words with anyone???? 



jham said:


> I'm way to far behind to catch up, love the hat Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> I love those mice, I bought them for our trip last February and I even put them on a shirt for ME! But I really love them on the bag!
> 
> Sorry, photobucket won't let me edit/resize ANYTHING today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be soooooo cool! I hope it works out!!!


I don't remember that shirt JEanne. It's really cute! 



PrincessKell said:


> okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things lined up this week to make so I better get to workin. Georgia and I will be heading to Joanns today. ( I hope..depends on her mood)



Aww, so cute!!!! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know I uploaded some coloring pages in the photobucket account to use for appliques. I hope I tagged them correctly.
> 
> I uploaded several Minnie Mouse pages, Some Mickey pages, a Bambi, Dumbo, Simba, Daisy, Donald and Aristocats.  They are jpeg files so they can be resized.



Thank you! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...





disneymomof1 said:


> Question Time !!!  I am thinking of buying a serger.  I want one that is simple to use and costs less than $300.00.  Suggestions, thoughts on sergers that you own ??  Thanks everyone !!



I love the burpcloths and the quilt!!! But the picture of Hannah, is just SO Adorable!!! It makes me want another baby!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> OOOH, let me guess!!! Let me!!!
> 
> ITCHING??? by any chance????
> Give the little sweetheart a hug from me!



No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL


----------



## mirandag819

I need help! I decided to try and learn how to use my ruffler foot today, and I am not having much luck. I can't even get it to stay attached! Does anyone have a kenmore snap on foot? I get it on and everything seems fine, but as soon as a lower the needle the ruffler wiggles and twists to the side. Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL


Oh no!! Morgan has the Chicken Pox?!? Poor dear! I hope it gets better and stops itching soon.


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> I need help! I decided to try and learn how to use my ruffler foot today, and I am not having much luck. I can't even get it to stay attached! Does anyone have a kenmore snap on foot? I get it on and everything seems fine, but as soon as a lower the needle the ruffler wiggles and twists to the side. Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong?





Let me know how that ruffler foot works out. I've thought a lot of getting one for me. It would be a great time saver if it worked well.

Others out there: Do you use a machine ruffler???? What's the verdict compared to hand gathering? I'm WAY tired of running gathering stitches....


----------



## Adi12982

For those with Singer Futura's, have you found a ruffler foot that works with it??  I have a little baby girl bun in the oven, and figured now is the time to get one, but want to know what brand people have had success with


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL



Ok, well tell her to hug herself and pretend it's from me then!!! 

Cindee, you have never had the chicken pox?


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL



How funny - that she's chasing you not that she's got chickenpox.  I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## LisaZoe

I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses. 

The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him





Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Ok, well tell her to hug herself and pretend it's from me then!!!
> 
> Cindee, you have never had the chicken pox?



Yep I had the spots, but a MUCH milder case that this-


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him




Lisa, its so nice to see you around and posting your wonderful creations!! By the way, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE  that dress. We have been buzzing about that movie for a few months now in this house after seeing all the sweet pictures online. 

Georgia just saw that dress and now wants one for herself. She knew exactly what was going on with that dress. It was almost like she was reading your post. hehe adorable. Now I need to get that pattern and try some harder appliques to get going!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all! I can't believe how long it's been since I posted. I tried for awhile to keep up with this thread even when I couldn't post but you ladies chat a lot.  I was told someone had shared photos of her kids in outfits I made so I had to come look.
> 
> I have scanned the past 30+ pages today and am again amazed at the wonderful work being shared. I apologize for not commenting on them all.
> 
> 
> That is adorable and your DD is beautiful. I mus say that I don't think it's possible to have too many princesses on a dress.
> 
> 
> That is wonderful and looks perfect for hot weather! I love the bucket hat you made to go with it.
> 
> She is going to look so cute in that. I didn't even notice the shape of the cupcake until I'd seen the photo a few times. Very cute!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the photos. I have been kicking myself (figuratively) for not remembering to get photos of those before I shipped them out.





LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him



LISA!  It's so great to see you post!  Your vida - well, as always, is GORGEOUS!  How are you and Zoe these days?


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> Lisa, its so nice to see you around and posting your wonderful creations!! By the way, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE  that dress. We have been buzzing about that movie for a few months now in this house after seeing all the sweet pictures online.
> 
> Georgia just saw that dress and now wants one for herself. She knew exactly what was going on with that dress. It was almost like she was reading your post. hehe adorable. Now I need to get that pattern and try some harder appliques to get going!



Thank you! I'm hoping I can get Zoe to wear a tee with Tiana on it when the movie finally comes out. Unfortunately she thinks she's too old for most of what I make and even a tee might be too much. 



revrob said:


> LISA!  It's so great to see you post!  Your vida - well, as always, is GORGEOUS!  How are you and Zoe these days?



Thank you! We're doing pretty well. Tomorrow is her last day of school so I need to get her signed up for a summer program. Our local parks and rec offer one that is 8 weeks long. Kids can sign up by the week and we've heard really positive reviews of it from parents and kids.

April and May were pretty rough months for me for a variety of reasons. Things are definitely improving so I hope the worst is in the past... at least for now.  Being sick for more than 2 weeks didn't help, either.


----------



## mirandag819

LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him



That is stunning! Sooooo beautiful! We can't wait to see the movie either, DD is sooo excited for a new princess, and of coarse even though she hasn't seen the movie she insisted I put the frog princess on her princess dress too.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Miranda- I have a Kenmore and I have the Universal Ruffler (demo'd and purchased from a Janome dealer) I actually brought my machine in to be sure it would work.
But I haven't had any issues. Are you sure you are putting it on right?

I know it sounds crazy, but this particular Janome dealer was EXTREMELY helpful and I bet he'd be able to help you over the phone.
PM me if you want to phone number.
Or...its Stitch In Time, Danbury CT

I will say that I leave the adjuster alone and use the stitch length on my machine- per the advice of the man at the store. I will say I find it has a different sort of ruffle than if I gather with long straight stitches. They will all lie in the same direction and they can have almost a pleated look to them depending on how far apart you let them go.

I know Carla C also has a FREE "Ruffler Unruffled" on www.youcanmakethis.com that you should check out. I have not read it myself, but I know a lot of the girls here recommend it.


Im also pleased to annouce that Megan requested her small potty be put in the attic, since she is using the big potty exclusively. She does have an occassional accident- but rarely. She started this the end of the first week I was home from the hospital.

We wanted to celebrate her as a big sister this weekend, she is improving with less meltdowns and staying in bed at night. So I decided to make Saturday "Megan Day"
I wish I took the camera out with us!
First we took her to the mall food court where there is a carosel she has seen, but never ridden and she got to ride the carosel. Then we went to Build A Bear for the first time and she picked out a shaggy dog and went through the whole process and we let her get an outfit with shoes and all- no restrictions.
THEN we stopped at Nathen's for lunch so she could have a corn dog, after that we hopped back in the car and took her to our favorite ice cream farm stand- with real cows in residence. I told her all day what a great sister she is and how special she is to our family no matter what.
Really wish I'd taken pics!

Now, my dilemma....June 27 i want to attend a quilt class, but I dont know how to handle the breastfeeding part. The shop is about 5-10 minutes from my house. We haven't given her a bottle yet (didnt want any confusion) How do I do this? I think refrigerated milk lasts a week...? So should I pump once a day the week leading up to the class? Or should I skip the class since it's still early on?


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!


 and prayers to you and your family!  



Stephres said:


> Yeah, ribbons sound like a good solution. My little exhibitionist has no problem showing off her back. I love that pink with the zebra too!


 good luck with her when she is a teen!



jham said:


> I'm way to far behind to catch up, love the hat Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> I love those mice, I bought them for our trip last February and I even put them on a shirt for ME! But I really love them on the bag!
> 
> Sorry, photobucket won't let me edit/resize ANYTHING today!


Love seeing Jayden's beautiful smile!  I adore that shirt!  Ok before my trip i must purchase that!  I just hope it comes in baby hoops size.....


PrincessKell said:


> okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things lined up this week to make so I better get to workin. Georgia and I will be heading to Joanns today. ( I hope..depends on her mood)


What a cutie!  Love the toothless smile



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...


Very cute Buurpies!  The quilt looks great but Hanna and her daddy are just precious together.



revrob said:


> Not birthday princess, but my dd is wearing this on her birthday.


I so love this!  



livndisney said:


> No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL


Oh NO!!!  I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Okay not quite a sewing question...
> 
> 
> But...I'm seeing it on her and I'm wondering if it's "full" enough in the skirt?  It doesn't seem "ballerina" like, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I'm not sure I could find a short petti that would work...and wouldn't that be hot, too?
> 
> ack...Help!


I like it just like it is.



DisneyKings said:


> I finished my first gathered skirt a few weeks ago.  Somehow I managed to get the shorts & skirt top a little different in size so they're not perfectly lined up so don't look too close!


Adorable!



mirandag819 said:


> Awww thanks, that is so sweet! Do you know what days you will be in what parks yet? We normally stay at Shades of Green, but since military gets 40% off this year, we decided to try the Poly. We will be there from Aug 15th-23rd. I've been meaning to start a PTR, but since I started sewing for the trip, I haven't found the time.


You'll love the Poly!!!!  Have you made a request for any longhouse?



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry, ya'll I lost some of my quotes from the last reply, and don't have the energy to try to find it; everything I didn't comment on was fabulous though!
> 
> Made my ADR's last Sunday, got everything we wanted; yeah!
> 
> planned DS's birthday party, but was interrupted by the small tornado that whipped through the neighborhood; lost the windows on the North Side of the house, part of the fence, almost all the leaves on our 2 300 year old oak trees, and we need a new roof; all this 2 days before the party; oh well...
> Got the cake baked when the power came back on;


Yay for ADR's.  Sorry about the tornado.  Love the cake & Up outfits!!!  Goodluck with the job!!!



emcreative said:


> I finished our Mousekeeping tip envelopes tonight.  I thought since you've all been such help to me, I'd offer to "help" anyone who might like copies.  If you do, just PM me which number(s) you'd like, your family name (or if you'd like that blank), and at which resort you'll be staying, and I'll PM you back the image to print on your envelopes!


Those are great!



minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted my hump to make this before Our trip to Atlanta on Wednesday and Nikki doesn't like how open it is in the back  So we compromised and she will wear a tank under it but next time I make it I may add ties down the back.  I also didn't attach the top contrast  the way the pattern said I didn't it my own way because I thought the way the pattern said was confusing.
> 
> Back to play catch up!


Cute!




MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!


So sorry for all that is going on!  Hope your nieces bounce back quickly, hope your fingerprints go through fast!!!



PrincessKell said:


> okie dokie, well I finished my build a bear outfit.  did a mini shoot with Peach. So get ready for a few more pictures of her and her bear "Baby"


Adorable!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- lost your quote- but i will certainly be praying for you and your family! SO much going on!
> 
> I am excited to report that I will be booking our next trip to WDW today! Ill book at our home resort for now- OKW, and then in October I will hope to get in at BWV or BCV, or WLV
> 
> Okay, a little background on this project....when Megan was a baby I bought these really cute burp clothes at a boutique children's store- but the ribbon part was a tad boyish- blue, green, stripe. I spotted the "burp clothes" aka Gerber cloth diapers at Babies R Us, for cheap. and then got some ribbon from my stash and made these...
> (sorry the lighting was bad)
> I bet these cost half the price of the boutique ones and they are cuter cause they are feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a peek at my current quilting project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of Hannah and Daddy this weekend...


Cute burp clothes!  Cool quilt!  Hannah is precious!



livndisney said:


> No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL


Poor kid!  Did she have the vacine?  My DD had the vacine as a baby but got chicken pox a week before a Disney trip-she hadn't had her booster before Kindergarten yet.  Thankfully she only had a very mild case-about 10 spots.



LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him


WOW!!!!!  How cool!  The previews for that movie look awesome!!!


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


>



Lisa, this is gorgeous! Megan has been talking about this movie since we saw the previews before Up.

Today was my first day of both kids in camp and I got nothing done. Well, besides the laundry and cleaning, nothing fun I mean! I did go to JoAnn's: the juvenile fabric is 60% off and patriotic fabric is 40% off. Interfacing is on sale too, as well as thread. The brocade was on sale, but I resisted. I really have an itch to make something pretty for myself. I did buy some not-needed fabric for my monkey.


----------



## 3huskymom

mom2rtk said:


> Let me know how that ruffler foot works out. I've thought a lot of getting one for me. It would be a great time saver if it worked well.
> 
> Others out there: Do you use a machine ruffler???? What's the verdict compared to hand gathering? I'm WAY tired of running gathering stitches....



I have one for my old (1950s)singer and it works pretty well. I still have to fiddle with it to get it exact. Much nicer than pulling threads and must faster!


----------



## jham

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Miranda- I have a Kenmore and I have the Universal Ruffler (demo'd and purchased from a Janome dealer) I actually brought my machine in to be sure it would work.
> But I haven't had any issues. Are you sure you are putting it on right?
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but this particular Janome dealer was EXTREMELY helpful and I bet he'd be able to help you over the phone.
> PM me if you want to phone number.
> Or...its Stitch In Time, Danbury CT
> 
> I will say that I leave the adjuster alone and use the stitch length on my machine- per the advice of the man at the store. I will say I find it has a different sort of ruffle than if I gather with long straight stitches. They will all lie in the same direction and they can have almost a pleated look to them depending on how far apart you let them go.
> 
> I know Carla C also has a FREE "Ruffler Unruffled" on www.youcanmakethis.com that you should check out. I have not read it myself, but I know a lot of the girls here recommend it.
> 
> 
> Im also pleased to annouce that Megan requested her small potty be put in the attic, since she is using the big potty exclusively. She does have an occassional accident- but rarely. She started this the end of the first week I was home from the hospital.
> 
> We wanted to celebrate her as a big sister this weekend, she is improving with less meltdowns and staying in bed at night. So I decided to make Saturday "Megan Day"
> I wish I took the camera out with us!
> First we took her to the mall food court where there is a carosel she has seen, but never ridden and she got to ride the carosel. Then we went to Build A Bear for the first time and she picked out a shaggy dog and went through the whole process and we let her get an outfit with shoes and all- no restrictions.
> THEN we stopped at Nathen's for lunch so she could have a corn dog, after that we hopped back in the car and took her to our favorite ice cream farm stand- with real cows in residence. I told her all day what a great sister she is and how special she is to our family no matter what.
> Really wish I'd taken pics!
> 
> Now, my dilemma....June 27 i want to attend a quilt class, but I dont know how to handle the breastfeeding part. The shop is about 5-10 minutes from my house. We haven't given her a bottle yet (didnt want any confusion) How do I do this? I think refrigerated milk lasts a week...? So should I pump once a day the week leading up to the class? Or should I skip the class since it's still early on?


 
could your DH drive the baby over to you for feedings?  I've done that before.  How long is the quilt class?  I'm sure she'll be fine if you pump and give her a few bottles that day.  I worked for a few months when Jayden was a baby (from 2 to 6 months).  It was just part time so DH would give her one bottle of breast milk every evening while I was at work and she was fine.  Once I had to do a full day training class and that is when I made him bring her in so I could nurse her on my lunch hour.


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I feel like a big dummy now...... anyone wanna guess why the ruffler foot kept falling off...... such a simple thing but somehow I overlooked it for like 4 hours today!


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I feel like a big dummy now...... anyone wanna guess why the ruffler foot kept falling off...... such a simple thing but somehow I overlooked it for like 4 hours today!



Ummm....it wasn't screwed tight????


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I feel like a big dummy now...... anyone wanna guess why the ruffler foot kept falling off...... such a simple thing but somehow I overlooked it for like 4 hours today!



did you forget to put the little "claw" on the side?


----------



## mirandag819

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Miranda- I have a Kenmore and I have the Universal Ruffler (demo'd and purchased from a Janome dealer) I actually brought my machine in to be sure it would work.
> But I haven't had any issues. Are you sure you are putting it on right?
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but this particular Janome dealer was EXTREMELY helpful and I bet he'd be able to help you over the phone.
> PM me if you want to phone number.
> Or...its Stitch In Time, Danbury CT
> 
> I will say that I leave the adjuster alone and use the stitch length on my machine- per the advice of the man at the store. I will say I find it has a different sort of ruffle than if I gather with long straight stitches. They will all lie in the same direction and they can have almost a pleated look to them depending on how far apart you let them go.
> 
> I know Carla C also has a FREE "Ruffler Unruffled" on www.youcanmakethis.com that you should check out. I have not read it myself, but I know a lot of the girls here recommend it.
> 
> 
> Im also pleased to annouce that Megan requested her small potty be put in the attic, since she is using the big potty exclusively. She does have an occassional accident- but rarely. She started this the end of the first week I was home from the hospital.
> 
> We wanted to celebrate her as a big sister this weekend, she is improving with less meltdowns and staying in bed at night. So I decided to make Saturday "Megan Day"
> I wish I took the camera out with us!
> First we took her to the mall food court where there is a carosel she has seen, but never ridden and she got to ride the carosel. Then we went to Build A Bear for the first time and she picked out a shaggy dog and went through the whole process and we let her get an outfit with shoes and all- no restrictions.
> THEN we stopped at Nathen's for lunch so she could have a corn dog, after that we hopped back in the car and took her to our favorite ice cream farm stand- with real cows in residence. I told her all day what a great sister she is and how special she is to our family no matter what.
> Really wish I'd taken pics!
> 
> Now, my dilemma....June 27 i want to attend a quilt class, but I dont know how to handle the breastfeeding part. The shop is about 5-10 minutes from my house. We haven't given her a bottle yet (didnt want any confusion) How do I do this? I think refrigerated milk lasts a week...? So should I pump once a day the week leading up to the class? Or should I skip the class since it's still early on?



That sounds like a really fun day! I've been trying to have more days like that with Taylor to cheer her up when she is missing daddy. 

I would say pumping should be fine.......Warning, I may get off topic, but it goes with my advice.....When Taylor was 3 weeks old she quit breathing while I was nursing. It was awful I pulled her away because I realized she hadn't been sucking anymore, and when I did she was completly blue and not breathing. I really thought I had lost her but out of sheer desperation I started CPR and called 911. I had her breathing before the ambulance arrived. Once we got to the hospital they did every test in the world imaginable (x-rays, spinal taps, blood tests, ect.), they finally decided she had acid reflux and since she was a premie her espophogus (sp?) was too small and the milk got stuck and blocked off her airway. The doctors decided the best way to treat it was to give her one ounce every hour on the hour for the next 3 months. Well since she was a premie I still wanted her to have exclusively breast milk, so that meant I had to pump, then give her a bottle, then sleep 30 mins and then repeat. Gosh that was a long 3 months.... After 3 months she was bigger and her doctor said we could go back to breastfeeding if I wanted instead of pumping and then giving her a bottle of breastmilk. She had no problem returning to breast feeding even after 3 months of not doing it. I just tried to stick with nipples that were more breast shaped. Anyhow.... I learned a lot about breastmilk and pumping during those few months. I was told 5 days in the fridge, but you can also get these "mommy's milk bags" (I got them at target), and you can freeze your milk for up to 6 months, so if you want to get ahead a little before your class starts you could pump now and freeze it. When you are ready to use it you just place the frozen bag in some room temp water for a little while or defrost overnight in the fridge. Sorry that was a long post, but I warned you I might get off topic.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

jham said:


> could your DH drive the baby over to you for feedings?  I've done that before.  How long is the quilt class?  I'm sure she'll be fine if you pump and give her a few bottles that day.  I worked for a few months when Jayden was a baby (from 2 to 6 months).  It was just part time so DH would give her one bottle of breast milk every evening while I was at work and she was fine.  Once I had to do a full day training class and that is when I made him bring her in so I could nurse her on my lunch hour.


I dont think Id ask him to pack up both kids and come to me- since nursing in the car is not appealing ot me. Ive done it a few times and so far she doesnt seem to nurse well, just enough to tide her over. BUT I could zip home on my lunch break  to nurse her. (the class is 10-4) DD3 naps from roughly 12-3, I have no idea how much to pump to leave with him. I guess I could pump and then borrow his cell phone and he could call me if he needed me ot come home.
Or I could go, but just plan on not staying til 4....


----------



## mirandag819

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> did you forget to put the little "claw" on the side?



HAHA even dumber.... I didn't lower the presser foot, so as soon as I would lower the needle it would wobble and fall off, I don't know what I was thinking.... I feel so dumb and I wasted so much time over something so silly


----------



## KARAJ

Adi12982 said:


> For those with Singer Futura's, have you found a ruffler foot that works with it??  I have a little baby girl bun in the oven, and figured now is the time to get one, but want to know what brand people have had success with



I have a Singer Futura 250 I bought a generic $14.99 one at Joanne's off a wall display. It said Low Shank Ruffler Foot, I believe! I also think it was like Inspire brand. I took a pic of it so you could see. 

When I used it first few times I broke a couple of needles. I realized that if I tried to go fast, pedal all the way down, the thing loosend my needle screw. So I just go at a steady pace, medium speed, and if I am doing Alot of ruffling 
I check the needle screwy thing once in a while. Once I figured it out I told my husband, there is a special place in Heaven for the inventor of the ruffler foot. I have two girls who wear alot of dresses and it is INCREDIBLE!! If you have any other Q's give me a holler!!! It is allso great for ruffles on the bottoms of pants.

Also not from personal experiance or anything, and certinaly not multiple personal experiances  Make sure you do not have it on Zig Zag stitch  I know, I know trust me I heard the "are you kidding you did it again" from my husband, after I told him we should stop by the Joannes when we ran errands for more needles!


----------



## Stephres

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA even dumber.... I didn't lower the presser foot, so as soon as I would lower the needle it would wobble and fall off, I don't know what I was thinking.... I feel so dumb and I wasted so much time over something so silly




I have done that many times, with the regular machine and the serger. Oh it makes me mad!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi - does anyone have a Joann's coupon for this week?




Wendy, I have several 50% off coupons.  Do you want them?  I will send you my link.

I did go to the city today and at JoAnn's.  I did get the Fancy Nancy for my friend!  But the best find was the boards they wrap fabric on. They gave them to me for free and said they always give them away and just ask.  I need 40 more  But wow, my fabric at home looks better already.  

I got all the returns and shopping done for my work and even did the quick trip into JoAnn's.  I also got new cutters for the rotary wheel.  There were beautiful fabrics but I am on a serious budget and I just walked away.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Benita
I finally just cowgirl up  and printed out the instructions to ruffle, went downstairs and sat down with the ruffler.  The last time didn't go well at all but I learned a lot about putting it on the machine.  Well this time after only two hours I was making perfect ruffles!  I love it so much.  You are so kind to give it to me and if you even want it back it is yours forever.  I am just borrowing it.  

I love how easy it is to make ruffles now and my hands don't hurt from pulling.  I made a princess skirt for our trip and will be using it a lot the next two weeks.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm loving the discussion about rufflers. I hand ruffled a 4 tier skirt for my daughter right before our recent trip to Disney:






I think that bottom ruffle ended up being 8 yards long. That's a lot of gathering strings....

I've looked at our local sewing machine shop and the one they sell is $89! has anyone tried the more expensive ones compared to the lesser expensive ones?

And how do you know the length of fabric you have to ruffle will end up FITTING what it has to be attached to? Do you just have to have extra and cut off what's left over???


----------



## Adi12982

KARAJ said:


> I have a Singer Futura 250 I bought a generic $14.99 one at Joanne's off a wall display. It said Low Shank Ruffler Foot, I believe! I also think it was like Inspire brand. I took a pic of it so you could see.
> 
> When I used it first few times I broke a couple of needles. I realized that if I tried to go fast, pedal all the way down, the thing loosend my needle screw. So I just go at a steady pace, medium speed, and if I am doing Alot of ruffling
> I check the needle screwy thing once in a while. Once I figured it out I told my husband, there is a special place in Heaven for the inventor of the ruffler foot. I have two girls who wear alot of dresses and it is INCREDIBLE!! If you have any other Q's give me a holler!!! It is allso great for ruffles on the bottoms of pants.
> 
> Also not from personal experiance or anything, and certinaly not multiple personal experiances  Make sure you do not have it on Zig Zag stitch  I know, I know trust me I heard the "are you kidding you did it again" from my husband, after I told him we should stop by the Joannes when we ran errands for more needles!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!  I'm going to have to get it and try it out!!  I really hope I can get it to work, especially with a princess on the way  I'm AWFUL at gathering by hand.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

More lessons learned from ruffling.  Keep the screw for the alignment tight.  If it loosens just a bit the ruffler moves and will break the needles.  Yes, I have broken 3 already.

I had to go back and study where to put the fabric in at.  It was hard to figure that out for me but when the ruffler works it is wonderful.

Attaching it to snap on is hard and takes some wiggles and moving things around but after it is on it makes sense how it works.  

Good luck and just go slow.


----------



## billwendy

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA even dumber.... I didn't lower the presser foot, so as soon as I would lower the needle it would wobble and fall off, I don't know what I was thinking.... I feel so dumb and I wasted so much time over something so silly



Been there - done that - 



mom2rtk said:


> I'm loving the discussion about rufflers. I hand ruffled a 4 tier skirt for my daughter right before our recent trip to Disney:



That is so pretty!! I love it!!

My problelm ( I have the generic one from Joann's) is that I can never get the rations right so my stuff ends up the right length - any help?????


----------



## tinkerbell423

Wow I was sewing up a stom this weekend.  DH was laid off and I focused my nervous energy into something productive.












IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt291/tinkerbell423/100_4729.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

okay -here are my first tries on my Brother se270D - Im still learning ALOT - and any tips at all would be sooooo helpful wether they be for the embroidery OR the sewing part of it!!!! When the thread breaks during an applique, does the machine start up where it left off or is there a way to back up a few stitches????

Okay - my first applique is the dolphin - it went okay - then PLUTO - well, had some issues with this - the thread broke a few times, then the hoop came off - lol  - it was comical 





Then today, I got some tear away stabilizer and a water soluable topping (what do you guys get?) and tried some towels I had in the linin closet - no reason to embroider these, just practice - -lol
Steamboat willy - I was happy I figured out how to do a whole name - is there a way to resize letters? but then I didnt know you could reposition where things went, so that is why mickey overlaps billy's name....





Then, I went to try another one - not so good at hooping yet - any tips? It was so hard to get the towel in there - for some reason, I must have pushed something that made my name UPSIDE DOWN!!! but I do like this multicolor thread!!! then I learned how to position things a tiny bit and had fun with the flowers. 





All in all a good experience - some difficulty with thread breaking -  any tips? and I did bend one needle last night - bobbin issues I think - how do you guys maximize hoop space, and do you rehoop very often to move position???

Then here are a few things for the girls bdays which we havent celebrated yet - 

















Store bought shirts - oh well!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy,

Send me a PM with your regular email and I will also send you the forward of the email with the coupon.

Time for me to say good night.


----------



## tinkerbell423

Wait there is more... (Heathersue Thank you So much for helping me find the Bambi fabric)








I have others but I am frustrated with how long it takes to add photos to photobucket.  I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy!

I use cut away stablizer on my embroidery machine. The thicker the better as long as it doesn't get too thick (I know that kind of contradicts itself). 

I use water soluable stablizer (solvy) on top of towels (yours looks great) and if I don't hoop them then I use sticky solvy for towels. It is one of the few things I'll use it for. But I hoop them sometimes. Just have your hoop open super wide and I hardly screw it shut because it takes up so much room. I think Steamboat Willie looks really great and I liked how Bill was behind it!

My machine has 3 different sizes for most of the letters but not all, it shows as S, M and L on the screen (but I have a big screen so not sure how yours is). I can then resize them the tiniest bit but really it isn't worth it. I click a button under edit design and then it has stretch looking thingy's. I think my screen shows a bunch more though so I don't know how better to explain what it might look like on yours.

If the thread breaks then there is a button (mine is a spool of thread) and has +10 or -10 or has 100 or just spools which will skip a whole color. Normally if it breaks I go back about 10-30 stitches. The needle moves and you can somewhat see where you were.

Hope I remembered everything I wanted to say! I love the multi colored thread!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy!
> 
> I use cut away stablizer on my embroidery machine. The thicker the better as long as it doesn't get too thick (I know that kind of contradicts itself).
> 
> I use water soluable stablizer (solvy) on top of towels (yours looks great) and if I don't hoop them then I use sticky solvy for towels. It is one of the few things I'll use it for. But I hoop them sometimes. Just have your hoop open super wide and I hardly screw it shut because it takes up so much room. I think Steamboat Willie looks really great and I liked how Bill was behind it!
> 
> My machine has 3 different sizes for most of the letters but not all, it shows as S, M and L on the screen (but I have a big screen so not sure how yours is). I can then resize them the tiniest bit but really it isn't worth it. I click a button under edit design and then it has stretch looking thingy's. I think my screen shows a bunch more though so I don't know how better to explain what it might look like on yours.
> 
> If the thread breaks then there is a button (mine is a spool of thread) and has +10 or -10 or has 100 or just spools which will skip a whole color. Normally if it breaks I go back about 10-30 stitches. The needle moves and you can somewhat see where you were.
> 
> Hope I remembered everything I wanted to say! I love the multi colored thread!



OOhh, thanks for the tips!! What do you mean - when you dont use a hoop???

Hey, are you back from camping already??? How was it?


----------



## charming

I have been tring to find a Cinderella dress for my dd who is going to be 4 when we take our trip to BBB.  I want her to be comfy and have fun not to be itchy. If anyone has ideas please let me know,Thanks for all the help.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA even dumber.... I didn't lower the presser foot, so as soon as I would lower the needle it would wobble and fall off, I don't know what I was thinking.... I feel so dumb and I wasted so much time over something so silly



Okay I have had a ruffler all of a week.  Carla C's tutorial was wonderful and you can't bet FREE.  Do not feel dumb.  I was to embrassed to admit it.  This was my exact problem.  If things were messing up I had forgotten to lower the presser foot.  Duh.  Glad to know I was not alone.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> OOhh, thanks for the tips!! What do you mean - when you dont use a hoop???
> 
> Hey, are you back from camping already??? How was it?



Oops sorry! What I meant was I hoop sticky stablizer by solvy and then press the towel on it and it sticks (it helps if you have a basting stitch to tack down around the edges). Once you get your PED basic (I think it is) then you can search online for free one). It just sews a square around inside the hoop and helps keep the edges of the towel down. 

Umm, camping wasn't quite as fun as I remembered it. So I came back early. The boys are still gone. They'll get home tomorrow and we leave for Great Wolf on Wednesday. Thanks for asking! I think I wasn't feeling that well and that had alot to do with it.


----------



## littlepeppers

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I have had a ruffler all of a week.  Carla C's tutorial was wonderful and you can't bet FREE.  Do not feel dumb.  I was to embrassed to admit it.  This was my exact problem.  If things were messing up I had forgotten to lower the presser foot.  Duh.  Glad to know I was not alone.



I got mine in last week, but after reading Carla C's tutorial I'm scared to use it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him


Wow!  This dress is amazing!!!



tinkerbell423 said:


> Wow I was sewing up a stom this weekend.  DH was laid off and I focused my nervous energy into something productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt291/tinkerbell423/100_4729.jpg[/IMG]


So sorry to hear about your DH; great work on the outfits, though; I hope he finds a new job soon.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> okay -here are my first tries on my Brother se270D - Im still learning ALOT - and any tips at all would be sooooo helpful wether they be for the embroidery OR the sewing part of it!!!! When the thread breaks during an applique, does the machine start up where it left off or is there a way to back up a few stitches????
> 
> Okay - my first applique is the dolphin - it went okay - then PLUTO - well, had some issues with this - the thread broke a few times, then the hoop came off - lol  - it was comical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, I got some tear away stabilizer and a water soluable topping (what do you guys get?) and tried some towels I had in the linin closet - no reason to embroider these, just practice - -lol
> Steamboat willy - I was happy I figured out how to do a whole name - is there a way to resize letters? but then I didnt know you could reposition where things went, so that is why mickey overlaps billy's name....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I went to try another one - not so good at hooping yet - any tips? It was so hard to get the towel in there - for some reason, I must have pushed something that made my name UPSIDE DOWN!!! but I do like this multicolor thread!!! then I learned how to position things a tiny bit and had fun with the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a good experience - some difficulty with thread breaking -  any tips? and I did bend one needle last night - bobbin issues I think - how do you guys maximize hoop space, and do you rehoop very often to move position???
> 
> Then here are a few things for the girls bdays which we havent celebrated yet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Store bought shirts - oh well!!!



Cute capris, they make the whole outfit look custom!  You're getting the hang of the embroidery really quickly!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Oops sorry! What I meant was I hoop sticky stablizer by solvy and then press the towel on it and it sticks (it helps if you have a basting stitch to tack down around the edges). Once you get your PED basic (I think it is) then you can search online for free one). It just sews a square around inside the hoop and helps keep the edges of the towel down.
> 
> Umm, camping wasn't quite as fun as I remembered it. So I came back early. The boys are still gone. They'll get home tomorrow and we leave for Great Wolf on Wednesday. Thanks for asking! I think I wasn't feeling that well and that had alot to do with it.



Awe Jessica can you rest while your men are camping so you will be good for great wolf?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

LisaZoe said:


> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Now, my dilemma....June 27 i want to attend a quilt class, but I dont know how to handle the breastfeeding part. The shop is about 5-10 minutes from my house. We haven't given her a bottle yet (didnt want any confusion) How do I do this? I think refrigerated milk lasts a week...? So should I pump once a day the week leading up to the class? Or should I skip the class since it's still early on?



I say go to the quilting class and enjoy yourself...that was the 1st piece of advice that my grandma gave me when I had Emma..."when you can do something go even if it is just to the grocery store" I agree with whomever said to freeze some of the milk it keeps up to 6 months and you never know when you may need it and it would be great to have it on hand.


----------



## DisneyKings

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> .
> Now, my dilemma....June 27 i want to attend a quilt class, but I dont know how to handle the breastfeeding part. The shop is about 5-10 minutes from my house. We haven't given her a bottle yet (didnt want any confusion) How do I do this? I think refrigerated milk lasts a week...? So should I pump once a day the week leading up to the class? Or should I skip the class since it's still early on?



I would start pumping a little each day after feeding her--you'll probably get the most first thing in the am.  You may not get much the first time, since your body makes what your baby needs, but after a few days you'll get more.  You can leave it about a week in the fridge, 6 mos freezer, longer in a deep freeze.  The milk may smell a little soapy after freezing, but is still fine--if it's bad it will smell like barf!

I was dubbed the queen of pumping by my BF group after exclusively pumping for DD3 for 19 mos.  My preemie just never got the hang of it.  I would say build up a little stash & go enjoy yourself!  HTH!


----------



## MouseTriper

Jennia said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through all of this right now. I hope your nieces recover quickly and that your adoption goes through as it should and WHEN it should! *hugs*





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Prayers for your nieces, I hope they are feeling better soon.  I am sorry the fingerprint cards weren't done.  That is so frustrating.  I hope everything will get completed quickly and things will go forward as scheduled.





PrincessKell said:


> MouseTripper- your nieces are in my toughts. as is the rest of you and your family. its hard with one sick child, but both... I hope they start to get better soon! I hope things start to go smoother with your adoption! Thinkig about that and praying for your family too.






minnie2 said:


> and prayers to you and your family!





lovesdumbo said:


> So sorry for all that is going on!  Hope your nieces bounce back quickly, hope your fingerprints go through fast!!!





teresajoy said:


> Oh Beth!!! I'm so sorry!!! I will be praying for you and your nieces!!!
> 
> I am getting so frustrated with them messing with you on this adoption!!! I can't imagine how you must feel!!! Do I need to come down there and have some words with anyone????




Thank you guys so much!!!  I really do appreiate all the sweet words and prayers!! The girls are still in the hospital but Mackenzie may get to go home tomorrow. Poor Mikayla is still in ICU and may be for a couple more days! 

No word yet on the prints, I am getting very frustrated!!!  (Yes Teresa, please come on over and have a few words with them, will ya???) lol 




livndisney said:


> No WAY!!!! I am not touching chicken pox kid  She is having fun chasing me around LOL


 Morgan has the chicken pox????  That poor little sweetie!!!  Hope she is not itching like crazy and that she feels better soon!!!



LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him


 Wow that is truly beautiful!!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> I'm loving the discussion about rufflers. I hand ruffled a 4 tier skirt for my daughter right before our recent trip to Disney:


 WOW that is beautiful, I love it!!



tinkerbell423 said:


> Wow I was sewing up a stom this weekend.  DH was laid off and I focused my nervous energy into something productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt291/tinkerbell423/100_4729.jpg[/IMG]


 Wow you sure have been busy, everything looks awesome!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> okay -here are my first tries on my Brother se270D - Im still learning ALOT - and any tips at all would be sooooo helpful wether they be for the embroidery OR the sewing part of it!!!! When the thread breaks during an applique, does the machine start up where it left off or is there a way to back up a few stitches????
> 
> Okay - my first applique is the dolphin - it went okay - then PLUTO - well, had some issues with this - the thread broke a few times, then the hoop came off - lol  - it was comical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, I got some tear away stabilizer and a water soluable topping (what do you guys get?) and tried some towels I had in the linin closet - no reason to embroider these, just practice - -lol
> Steamboat willy - I was happy I figured out how to do a whole name - is there a way to resize letters? but then I didnt know you could reposition where things went, so that is why mickey overlaps billy's name....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I went to try another one - not so good at hooping yet - any tips? It was so hard to get the towel in there - for some reason, I must have pushed something that made my name UPSIDE DOWN!!! but I do like this multicolor thread!!! then I learned how to position things a tiny bit and had fun with the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a good experience - some difficulty with thread breaking -  any tips? and I did bend one needle last night - bobbin issues I think - how do you guys maximize hoop space, and do you rehoop very often to move position???
> 
> Then here are a few things for the girls bdays which we havent celebrated yet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Store bought shirts - oh well!!!


Way to go Wendy!!!!!! The kids are going to LOVE it all!!!!


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper, I'm glad they are on the mend.  (((hugs))) on the delayed adoption...I feel ya', sister.  Ferb's was supposed to be completed (at latest) back in March...still waiting...for one stinking sheet to come back from the state...and our judge went on maternity leave on Friday.

We're going to have an adoption celebration trip without having any adoptions done.


----------



## NaeNae

ibesue said:


> Shannon, you should be able to go into layout & editing and fix the stitches if they are too dense.  What version of Palette does your machine have?  Are you so in love with the new machine or are you overwhelmed???  I am still learning new things!
> 
> Also to the bobbin issues.  Did you know that if you use the wrong manufacturer's bobbins it can cause issues??  My machine went back to the shop this week because I was using  a singer  bobbin in my baby lock.    Who knew??  I think I used to just get them when they were on sale at Joanns!  I bought 2 packages of baby lock bobbins!!
> 
> Oh and when I was at the shop, I asked about making a design by myself.  He showed me how.  Easy peasy, right?    Three days later and two more phone calls to the shop, I FINALLY DIGITIZED SOMETHING MYSELF!!!!! Can you tell I am excited!!
> 
> I was so happy last night, but I have to tell you my brain hurt.  I think its been a long time since I had to think that much!!  But I feel good about it!
> 
> Everything has been so wonderful.  I have been lurking as I read for a while, sew for a bit and try to decipher digitizing!!  I hope you all enjoy your new machines, hugs for all who are sick, and such cute kiddies this week!
> 
> 
> edited to fix my messed up quotes.....  I think my brain is still tired.



I was wondering what version of Palette that you guys are using?  I have Palette 8 and I'm still trying to learn it.  I want to digitize things myself but I've only succeeded with one lady bug applique design.  If anyone has any tips I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> They look awesome, thanks!
> I especially love Perry the Platypus!



I didn't see Perry    I was checking to see if you had pics of my sons up there too


----------



## emcreative

If anyone has the Phineas and Ferb designs for their machines would they mind PM'ing me?


----------



## minnie2

Here is another thing I have been working on please ignore ME I look awful but the pattern is FABULOUS!  It is so easy and so cute with so many options you have to make several!!!!!




Nicole took these pictures so they aren't great!  









I can't wait until I come back from Atlanta and I can make another one!


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> Here is another thing I have been working on please ignore ME I look awful but the pattern is FABULOUS!  It is so easy and so cute with so many options you have to make several!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole took these pictures so they aren't great!
> 
> I can't wait until I come back from Atlanta and I can make another one!



You look so cute! I was checking out all the disboard models a few minutes ago! I need to make a decision today what all I am buying! I think I need to go ahead and get the bucket hat, this one and the bowling shirt.


----------



## revrob

Carla C's new Patrica tunic pattern is now available at You Can Make This.  It's an AWESOME patten - for US!  Marlo just posted hers, and here's my version.  LOVE it.  I have a feeling that I'll have a LOT of these in my closet.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> Carla C's new Patrica tunic pattern is now available at You Can Make This.  It's an AWESOME patten - for US!  Marlo just posted hers, and here's my version.  LOVE it.  I have a feeling that I'll have a LOT of these in my closet.



You must not show your face enough around here! I didn't even know that was you! Super cute!


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> You must not show your face enough around here! I didn't even know that was you! Super cute!




WELL!  I just fixed that! I just changed my avatar!  Now you get to look at me and my mom on Big Thunder Mountain every time I post!


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him


Lisa, So nice to see you here.  The Vida is gorgeous!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im also pleased to annouce that Megan requested her small potty be put in the attic, since she is using the big potty exclusively. She does have an occassional accident- but rarely. She started this the end of the first week I was home from the hospital.
> 
> We wanted to celebrate her as a big sister this weekend, she is improving with less meltdowns and staying in bed at night. So I decided to make Saturday "Megan Day"
> I wish I took the camera out with us!
> First we took her to the mall food court where there is a carosel she has seen, but never ridden and she got to ride the carosel. Then we went to Build A Bear for the first time and she picked out a shaggy dog and went through the whole process and we let her get an outfit with shoes and all- no restrictions.
> THEN we stopped at Nathen's for lunch so she could have a corn dog, after that we hopped back in the car and took her to our favorite ice cream farm stand- with real cows in residence. I told her all day what a great sister she is and how special she is to our family no matter what.
> Really wish I'd taken pics!
> 
> Now, my dilemma....June 27 i want to attend a quilt class, but I dont know how to handle the breastfeeding part. The shop is about 5-10 minutes from my house. We haven't given her a bottle yet (didnt want any confusion) How do I do this? I think refrigerated milk lasts a week...? So should I pump once a day the week leading up to the class? Or should I skip the class since it's still early on?


YEA Megan!

And I would start pumping now and freeze some milk for "emergencies."  We introduced bottles of breast milk to Lauren when she was 4 weeks or so.  It gave me some "freedom" if I was late getting home for some reason. 



DisneyKings said:


> I would start pumping a little each day after feeding her--you'll probably get the most first thing in the am.  You may not get much the first time, since your body makes what your baby needs, but after a few days you'll get more.  You can leave it about a week in the fridge, 6 mos freezer, longer in a deep freeze.  The milk may smell a little soapy after freezing, but is still fine--if it's bad it will smell like barf!


I second what she said about pumping and storing.


----------



## snubie

Here is my version of Carla's latest pattern:




I am working on one for Lauren with the same fabrics.

This is a Sophie tunic I made for Lauren:


----------



## emcreative

Okay is the new tunic "moron easy"?  I'm tempted to try making one and washing it in the RIT sun dye...


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

The new Patricia tunic looks so great on you Marlo, and Shannon!  Stacey too!

Here is my wife Angie in a tunic that Carla sent me to test a size.   Can you believe that we have a Carla original?  
Yes! It does go up to the "fluffy" size range. 




Here is the one that I made:




I believe that she is finally happy that I have sewn something for HER to wear!
Thanks Carla for putting together another great pattern!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

emcreative said:


> Okay is the new tunic "moron easy"? I'm tempted to try making one and washing it in the RIT sun dye...


 The pattern guides you step-by-step with lots of photos and diagrams.
So, Yes! It is "moron easy"!  Just take your time and it will look great!


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> Okay is the new tunic "moron easy"?  I'm tempted to try making one and washing it in the RIT sun dye...



Absolutely it is idiot-proof.  Just follow the directions and you will be fine.  Carla does a wonderful job describing each step in detail.  I have not tried dyeing it yet with the RIT stuff but that is my plan as our tunics are destined for beach cover-ups this summer.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Okay is the new tunic "moron easy"?  I'm tempted to try making one and washing it in the RIT sun dye...




What is Rit Sun Dye?


----------



## HeatherSue

I've been so busy with the digitizing and such that I haven't had much time to post lately!  I miss all of my friends on here.   Here is a drive-by post after catching up on the last 4 pages or so.  

You guys MUST look at the new Patricia tunic on www.youcanmakethis.com . You will recognize lots of Disers!  In fact, all the testers were Disers!  You just might not be able to put a name with a face!  This pattern is really easy- just as easy as the Sophie tunic for kids.

*Miranda:* I can't tell you how many times I have done the SAME thing!  It's hard to tell when your presser foot it down with the ruffler on!

*Wendy: * LOVE the towels you made with your new machine!! I like to use cut sulky sticky stabilizer when I use knits. Or, an iron on stabilizer to keep the knit from shifting around.  I use a medium weight cut away stabilizer on almost everything else.  I also love the outfits you made!! SO cute!

*tinkerbell423:  *LOVE the Bambi outfit! Sawyer loves the dolphin one! He wanted to know if there were "killers whales" on it somewhere, too.   You're welcome for the help with the Bambi fabric!  The person you bought it from is jham here on the Dis.  

*Beth: *I missed the post about your nieces!!!!  I'm praying for them- and for the adoption to go through NOW!!!!!

*Marah:  *I'm so sorry there was a delay with your adoption, too. 

*Marlo: *You look beautiful in your tunic!

*Shannon: * I LOVE your new avatar!!! That is too funny!  I also love your tunic!

*Stacy:*  Love your tunic, too.  It'll work great as your belly grows, too!!  Lauren's tunic is adorable!  Perfect for the beach!

*Tom: * Angie looks SO pretty in her tunics! I'm so jealous that she got a Carla original


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The new Patricia tunic looks so great on you Marlo, and Shannon!  Stacey too!
> 
> Here is my wife Angie in a tunic that Carla sent me to test a size.   Can you believe that we have a Carla original?
> Yes! It does go up to the "fluffy" size range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that she is finally happy that I have sewn something for HER to wear!
> Thanks Carla for putting together another great pattern!



Tom,
Love it!   Hi Angie!


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> What is Rit Sun Dye?



RIT Sun Guard, great for people with Lupus.  Works like the RIT dye but instead of changing the color, "By simply adding SunGuard to your laundry, you can transform everyday clothing into sun protective gear with a UPF protection of 30."


----------



## jessica52877

snubie said:


> Here is my version of Carla's latest pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on one for Lauren with the same fabrics.



I didn't know what you looked like either! We have such pretty women around here! Every one needs to post a picture of them self today!


----------



## emcreative

jessica52877 said:


> I didn't know what you looked like either! We have such pretty women around here! Every one needs to post a picture of them self today!



This is me!


----------



## snubie

jessica52877 said:


> I didn't know what you looked like either! We have such pretty women around here! Every one needs to post a picture of them self today!



I wanted to say that the tunic is a great idea for pregnant women.  I made one size bigger than I normally wear and it covers my belly nicely (for now at least).  I am clearly pregnant when I wear normal or maternity clothes but the tunic hides it.  This will come in handy when the only bathing suit that fits this summer will be a bikini (and no one needs to see this pregnant woman in a bikini).



emcreative said:


> This is me!


Funny!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MouseTriper said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have been a total lurker all weekend, sorry.  This has not been a very good week at all.  My twin nieces were sick all last week and were admitted to the hospital Friday.  That night they both took a turn for the worse and were each transported via ambulance to Children's hospital.  One has been in the pediatric ICU ever since.  They both have severe asthma and the one in the ICU also has viral pneumonia.  They are 10 years old and scared.  To top all that off my brother is on his way here with his family to surprise my mother for her birthday which is Friday.  It is no longer a surprise and to be honest, that is a probably a very good thing.  Everyone is really stressed out.
> 
> For me, there are a couple of other things that have me stressed to the max.  One is the adoption of our son.  It is scheduled for July but the county screwed up and NEVER sent in our fingerprint cards.  To make a long story short, they have since supposedly sent them in as a "rush" request but now if they do not come back from the FBI in time, the adoption may be postponed.  UGGGGG...I am SOOO not happy about this!!!  This adoption was supposed to have occurred LAST year so I am just a bit anxious, so to speak.
> 
> I truly believe in the power of prayer, many of you have prayed for us before, and for that I am so grateful.  If you can, please say another prayer for my family, especially for my nieces!  Thank you sooo much!!!



Prayers and hugs for you.  



disneymomof1 said:


> Question Time !!!  I am thinking of buying a serger.  I want one that is simple to use and costs less than $300.00.  Suggestions, thoughts on sergers that you own ??  Thanks everyone !!



I have the brother 1034D.  I love it!  Mom bought it for me for my bday in February and I really don't know how I lived without it.  So easy.  And it wsn't hard to thread either!



LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him



Like always i am in awe of your work!  I love it!  i knew someone would have the princess soon!


----------



## KarenW

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> Then here are a few things for the girls bdays which we havent celebrated yet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Store bought shirts - oh well!!!



I love how you did this.  It makes the whole outfit look custom.  Great job!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

livndisney said:


> Tom,
> Love it! Hi Angie!


 Cindee!  Angie was just talking about you the other day!  We loved meeting you and can't wait to go back and meet up again!
Tell Morgan that Mr. Tom says hi!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> RIT Sun Guard, great for people with Lupus.  Works like the RIT dye but instead of changing the color, "By simply adding SunGuard to your laundry, you can transform everyday clothing into sun protective gear with a UPF protection of 30."



GENIUS!  Thanks for the info!



emcreative said:


> This is me!



Hysterical!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him



Lisa, amazing as usual!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

*SHAMELESS PLUG!  I updated my pre Trippie with a mini Trippie to See Thomas the Tank!*

*Now that's a mouthful!*


----------



## minnie2

Every one looks so wonderful in their Tunics!  
 YES it is ' moron easy!'  Carla spells everything out step by step so clearly  I think Kyle could do it!    I love it it is so comfy!  
Carla really is amazing I can't wait to see what she has in store for us next!  



mom2rtk said:


> I'm loving the discussion about rufflers. I hand ruffled a 4 tier skirt for my daughter right before our recent trip to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that bottom ruffle ended up being 8 yards long. That's a lot of gathering strings....
> 
> I've looked at our local sewing machine shop and the one they sell is $89! has anyone tried the more expensive ones compared to the lesser expensive ones?
> 
> And how do you know the length of fabric you have to ruffle will end up FITTING what it has to be attached to? Do you just have to have extra and cut off what's left over???


Really cute!  Love it!


tinkerbell423 said:


> Wow I was sewing up a stom this weekend.  DH was laid off and I focused my nervous energy into something productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt291/tinkerbell423/100_4729.jpg[/IMG]


So sorry about your DH and his job but you sure made some cute stuff


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> okay -here are my first tries on my Brother se270D - Im still learning ALOT - and any tips at all would be sooooo helpful wether they be for the embroidery OR the sewing part of it!!!! When the thread breaks during an applique, does the machine start up where it left off or is there a way to back up a few stitches????
> 
> Okay - my first applique is the dolphin - it went okay - then PLUTO - well, had some issues with this - the thread broke a few times, then the hoop came off - lol  - it was comical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, I got some tear away stabilizer and a water soluable topping (what do you guys get?) and tried some towels I had in the linin closet - no reason to embroider these, just practice - -lol
> Steamboat willy - I was happy I figured out how to do a whole name - is there a way to resize letters? but then I didnt know you could reposition where things went, so that is why mickey overlaps billy's name....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I went to try another one - not so good at hooping yet - any tips? It was so hard to get the towel in there - for some reason, I must have pushed something that made my name UPSIDE DOWN!!! but I do like this multicolor thread!!! then I learned how to position things a tiny bit and had fun with the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a good experience - some difficulty with thread breaking -  any tips? and I did bend one needle last night - bobbin issues I think - how do you guys maximize hoop space, and do you rehoop very often to move position???
> 
> Then here are a few things for the girls bdays which we havent celebrated yet -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Store bought shirts - oh well!!!


Everything is so cute! LOVE IT!

 Where did you get that Hannah Montana shirt Nikki would flip for it!


tinkerbell423 said:


> Wait there is more... (Heathersue Thank you So much for helping me find the Bambi fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have others but I am frustrated with how long it takes to add photos to photobucket.  I'll try tomorrow.


cute


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Here is another thing I have been working on please ignore ME I look awful but the pattern is FABULOUS!  It is so easy and so cute with so many options you have to make several!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole took these pictures so they aren't great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until I come back from Atlanta and I can make another one!





revrob said:


> Carla C's new Patrica tunic pattern is now available at You Can Make This.  It's an AWESOME patten - for US!  Marlo just posted hers, and here's my version.  LOVE it.  I have a feeling that I'll have a LOT of these in my closet.





snubie said:


> Here is my version of Carla's latest pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on one for Lauren with the same fabrics.
> 
> This is a Sophie tunic I made for Lauren:





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The new Patricia tunic looks so great on you Marlo, and Shannon!  Stacey too!
> 
> Here is my wife Angie in a tunic that Carla sent me to test a size.   Can you believe that we have a Carla original?
> Yes! It does go up to the "fluffy" size range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that she is finally happy that I have sewn something for HER to wear!
> Thanks Carla for putting together another great pattern!



Y'all look awesome!  I'm a little concerned about the hip size vs top; is it "generous" sized? Um, because, I am LOL



emcreative said:


> RIT Sun Guard, great for people with Lupus.  Works like the RIT dye but instead of changing the color, "By simply adding SunGuard to your laundry, you can transform everyday clothing into sun protective gear with a UPF protection of 30."



Thanks for this info; I have an auto immune condition, and my daughter has seizures and her meds make her extremely sun sensitive, so I'm going to use this for a lot of our clothes,Ithink.


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all look awesome!  I'm a little concerned about the hip size vs top; is it "generous" sized? Um, because, I am LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this info; I have an auto immune condition, and my daughter has seizures and her meds make her extremely sun sensitive, so I'm going to use this for a lot of our clothes,Ithink.


Thanks!  Yes trust me I am hippie too but there are slit on the side so no worries at all!


----------



## eeyore3847

Just stopping by to say hi! I ahve finally moved all in and I am back to sewing again.... hope to have a couple of new projects done and shared today! 
Love all the tunics everyone is making!

Lori


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Trying to plan our ADR's for our next trip!  YIPPEEE ( i added my countdown to my siggy!)

What are you opinions on the hoop de doo revue?  Is it worth 2 credits?  And any ideas on outfits to make for the girls?  Sara Beth will be 6 that week so she still loves mommy's outfits.  Ashley will be 14 and likes some of the tops i make....need help!!!

I am also trying to find a picture of a birthday scene with mickey and minnie for an applique I want to do....any ideas?


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Thanks!  Yes trust me I am hippie too but there are slit on the side so no worries at all!



Thanks!  I'm just worried about the front panel looking "stretched" across my tummy and hips b/c the last thing I want to do is draw attention to that area. It sounds like it might work well, though.  I know DD loves her sophie tunics.  But then she's my skinny minnie, so ...


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  I'm just worried about the front panel looking "stretched" across my tummy and hips b/c the last thing I want to do is draw attention to that area. It sounds like it might work well, though.  I know DD loves her sophie tunics.  But then she's my skinny minnie, so ...



There is a size/measurement chart in the pattern so you should be fine.  I made the 3/4 sleeve in a Med but I preferred the fit on the short sleeve large.  Though both are fine.  If you are worried go up a size it still looks great when it is big and loose!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Here is another thing I have been working on please ignore ME I look awful but the pattern is FABULOUS!  It is so easy and so cute with so many options you have to make several!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole took these pictures so they aren't great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until I come back from Atlanta and I can make another one!





revrob said:


> Carla C's new Patrica tunic pattern is now available at You Can Make This.  It's an AWESOME patten - for US!  Marlo just posted hers, and here's my version.  LOVE it.  I have a feeling that I'll have a LOT of these in my closet.





snubie said:


> Here is my version of Carla's latest pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on one for Lauren with the same fabrics.
> 
> This is a Sophie tunic I made for Lauren:





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The new Patricia tunic looks so great on you Marlo, and Shannon!  Stacey too!
> 
> Here is my wife Angie in a tunic that Carla sent me to test a size.   Can you believe that we have a Carla original?
> Yes! It does go up to the "fluffy" size range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that she is finally happy that I have sewn something for HER to wear!
> Thanks Carla for putting together another great pattern!



I am at work and suppose to be doing the payroll but I wanted to just read this morning for a moment.  I love being able to see everyones faces and put them with the name.   The tops are great and thanks so much for posting pictures.  I think everyone should post a picture of themselves to say hi.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

littlepeppers said:


> I got mine in last week, but after reading Carla C's tutorial I'm scared to use it.



It is LONG and very through.  After I read it I totally understood what to do and things went much better.  It even gave me ideas for things I did not even know I could do.  Like attach it at the same time I am ruffling.  For ruffling lace and ribbon. I just wanted it for twirl skirts and adding ruffles to the bottom of dresses and skirts.  It is worth the time to get it all set up.

For the person who was asking about how you know how long to make you pieces.  Carla C gives you a template to measure and tune in you ruffler to  where you want it.


----------



## TravelinGal

Hi folks -- long time, no post...   LOL

Have a question for y'all.  I'm still dreaming about a new sewing machine and would like to get one that can do embroidery too.

What is the least expensive machine you'd suggest that one can input your own designs into?  I'm fairly tech savy, so I'm not worried about figuring out the how to - I just need the best price that will allow my own designs/fonts etc.

Thanks!
Robin


----------



## my*2*angels

Hi everyone!  WOW!  This thread is really moving!  Rylie and I have been soooooooo sick, and I just haven't been able to keep up with everyone!  There have been some amazing things posted over here!  And if you check out my siggy, we have now planned a trip to the world, so you will be seeing alot more of me around here!

Lisa-so great to see you posting again!  that vida is GORGEOUS!

I wanted to share my tunic!  And for those who asked, YES IT IS EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Carla makes everything easy!  I only started sewing 2 years ago, and was teaching myself at that.  If it were not for Carla's patterns, I would have QUIT!  She spells everything out, even "sewing lingo"! Carla's patterns are perfect for any skill level!  You will not be disappointed!  So here is my first tunic, and definitely not my last!  I plan on making one for a beach coverup and thanks to EMCREATIVE and her GENIOUS idea about the sunprotection, I will be using that!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Hi everyone!  WOW!  This thread is really moving!  Rylie and I have been soooooooo sick, and I just haven't been able to keep up with everyone!  There have been some amazing things posted over here!  And if you check out my siggy, we have now planned a trip to the world, so you will be seeing alot more of me around here!
> 
> Lisa-so great to see you posting again!  that vida is GORGEOUS!
> 
> I wanted to share my tunic!  And for those who asked, YES IT IS EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Carla makes everything easy!  I only started sewing 2 years ago, and was teaching myself at that.  If it were not for Carla's patterns, I would have QUIT!  She spells everything out, even "sewing lingo"! Carla's patterns are perfect for any skill level!  You will not be disappointed!  So here is my first tunic, and definitely not my last!  I plan on making one for a beach coverup and thanks to EMCREATIVE and her GENIOUS idea about the sunprotection, I will be using that!




Mindy - your tunic is beautiful on you!  

I can't see your ticker?  Maybe the sites down or something.


----------



## sahm1000

mommyof2princesses said:


> Trying to plan our ADR's for our next trip!  YIPPEEE ( i added my countdown to my siggy!)
> 
> What are you opinions on the hoop de doo revue?  Is it worth 2 credits?  And any ideas on outfits to make for the girls?  Sara Beth will be 6 that week so she still loves mommy's outfits.  Ashley will be 14 and likes some of the tops i make....need help!!!
> 
> I am also trying to find a picture of a birthday scene with mickey and minnie for an applique I want to do....any ideas?




We LOVE Hoop De Doo Revue!  Although I wouldn't use table credits if possible because of the way they seat you. You can't get the first tier seating (at least that was the way it was when we booked it two years ago) if you are using DDP credits.  We got first tier seating when we went (we paid out of pocket which was okay b/c we had other 2 table service dining credit restaurants that we were going to) and my Dad got picked on the whole show by Ruby (the redhead in the show) she kept coming over and talking to him and even kissed him on the cheek.  It was well worth it!  As far as outfits I keep thinking the next time we go I'm going to do Mickey/Minnie cowboy applique oufits using the bandana print fabric.


----------



## HLAuburn

Hey everyone, I haven't posted here since our last trip in 2007, but I'm gearing up for our next trip, and this time, I'll be dressing two little girls!  

We're going in late Nov/Dec, so I need Christmas outfits this time!  Is there anywhere to find ideas for Christmas outfits all grouped together?

Thanks!


----------



## my*2*angels

revrob said:


> Mindy - your tunic is beautiful on you!
> 
> I can't see your ticker?  Maybe the sites down or something.



thanks Shannon!  And I don't know what is up with that ticker?  I will try and fix it!


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, I fixed my ticker!  YAY!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

sahm1000 said:


> We LOVE Hoop De Doo Revue!  Although I wouldn't use table credits if possible because of the way they seat you. You can't get the first tier seating (at least that was the way it was when we booked it two years ago) if you are using DDP credits.  We got first tier seating when we went (we paid out of pocket which was okay b/c we had other 2 table service dining credit restaurants that we were going to) and my Dad got picked on the whole show by Ruby (the redhead in the show) she kept coming over and talking to him and even kissed him on the cheek.  It was well worth it!  As far as outfits I keep thinking the next time we go I'm going to do Mickey/Minnie cowboy applique oufits using the bandana print fabric.



Thanks for the info and your opinion.  The only reason I am conteplating using the dining credits is because since it is 2 per person, that is 2 meals I don't have to tip at.  I know, I am a cheapskate, but I am trying to keep the out of pocket spending down!  

I wonder wich tier is better?  2nd or 3rd?  2nd seems to be at the back and 3rd on the balcony with some seats closer.  If you go to the last show DDP can get 1st tier!


----------



## tadamom

*Hey ladies & Tom, I am just about to start sewing for my trip in October (right after I move in 2 weeks) and needed a favor from all of you that have been at Halloween time.

I have posted a thread asking for everyone to tell me about MNSSHP.  We have always gone to Disney in the summer and know nothing about going at Halloween time or about the party.  I know that lots of you are experts when it comes to this time of year and I need any and all information you can give me.  Like I say in my thread....I am MNSSHP dumb and know nothing....so educate me.

Thanks to all of you!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205240*[/COLOR]


----------



## littlepeppers

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, I fixed my ticker!  YAY!



I think we will be there at the same time.


----------



## my*2*angels

littlepeppers said:


> I think we will be there at the same time.



I do believe so!  We are staying at the POP Oct1-6.


----------



## my*2*angels

You know what I just realized?  
 I HAVE OVER 1,000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: :


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Small enabler alert...

Crocs.com has the disney crocs on sale!  $9.99 for kids, and $14.99 for adults.  Also the maryjanes are on sale for just $4 more.  And with this code kiosk09 you get free shipping!  

Okay, now back to sewing.


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> You know what I just realized?
> I HAVE OVER 1,000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: :



YAY!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

my*2*angels said:


> You know what I just realized?
> I HAVE OVER 1,000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: :



Welcome to the club.  You are officially addicted!


----------



## littlepeppers

my*2*angels said:


> I do believe so!  We are staying at the POP Oct1-6.



We will be at POP Sept 29-Oct 6


----------



## TravelinGal

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for the info and your opinion.  The only reason I am conteplating using the dining credits is because since it is 2 per person, that is 2 meals I don't have to tip at.  I know, I am a cheapskate, but I am trying to keep the out of pocket spending down!
> 
> I wonder wich tier is better?  2nd or 3rd?  2nd seems to be at the back and 3rd on the balcony with some seats closer.  If you go to the last show DDP can get 1st tier!




I'm sorry to bring this up, but why do you think you don't need to tip?  Gratuity is not included in the dining plan.  That vanished a year or two ago.  The servers still need and deserve a tip based on the full retail value of the meal before any discounts are applied.

That said, I'd go to a later show if you can get 1st tier!  I haven't done it though to comment on 2nd or 3rd.





Did anyone have a suggestion for a sewing/embroidery machine that I asked about on the top of page 194?


----------



## lovesdumbo

TravelinGal said:


> I'm sorry to bring this up, but why do you think you don't need to tip?  Gratuity is not included in the dining plan.  That vanished a year or two ago.  The servers still need and deserve a tip based on the full retail value of the meal before any discounts are applied.


That was what I thought when I first read it but I think what she is saying is that if she pays out of pocket for HDDR and then uses her points for 2 other meals she not only paying for HDDR but ALSO the gratities on those 2 additional meals.


----------



## eeyore3847

Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....





Lori


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute!  Glad to hear your settled; great picture spot, too!


----------



## revrob

Those that have been see a production on broadway - I need help!  We are planning a trip to New York City.  We have narrowed our choices down to Wicked and Mary Poppins.  Can you share the good, the bad and the ugly?  Is Wicked scary?  Will it be too intense for AbbyGrace (she'll be 6).  I'm sure Ethan will love whatever we decide, but may lean more towards Wicked.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> Those that have been see Disney productions on broadway - I need help!  We are planning a trip to New York City.  The three Disney productions currently playing are The Lion King (Robert and I have seen and LOVED), Little Mermaid & Mary Poppins.  We're trying to decide which one to see.  AbbyGrace says she wants to see The Little Mermaid, but Ethan isn't as thrilled about that as the other two.  Which one would be best for all of us?  I don't want Ethan to be bored because he feels like he's at a princess only show, though I'm sure The Little Mermaid is fabulous.  Can you guys help me figure this out?



We loved the Little Mermaid.  Randy definitely wasn't bored (most like the costuming choices ) We all loved it.  You can see my update in my PTR (link below)


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!  Glad to hear your settled; great picture spot, too!



thanks...... I might use this spot again!


----------



## Adi12982

TravelinGal said:


> Hi folks -- long time, no post...   LOL
> 
> Have a question for y'all.  I'm still dreaming about a new sewing machine and would like to get one that can do embroidery too.
> 
> What is the least expensive machine you'd suggest that one can input your own designs into?  I'm fairly tech savy, so I'm not worried about figuring out the how to - I just need the best price that will allow my own designs/fonts etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> Robin



I love my singer futura, I got the CE-350 for the extra software, but there is not much difference between it and the "older" models except the software.



TravelinGal said:


> I'm sorry to bring this up, but why do you think you don't need to tip?  Gratuity is not included in the dining plan.  That vanished a year or two ago.  The servers still need and deserve a tip based on the full retail value of the meal before any discounts are applied.



I think some of the dining places have the gratuity included in the price - at least that is how it was when we went to spirit of Aloha a couple years back.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


>



Sooooo thats what you look like without the hat......

The tunic is great.



snubie said:


> Here is my version of Carla's latest pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on one for Lauren with the same fabrics.
> 
> This is a Sophie tunic I made for Lauren:



Both tunics are great, but I especially love the flip flops, the cordinate dot is so cute with it.



emcreative said:


> This is me!



You crack me up!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.

I'll Start

mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Tom and Ladies - love the photo's of the tunics!! Question for you - Im a little worried that it will be a bit too low cut for me - is there a way to alter that cut in any way???

Those with Lupis - my BFF has skin Lupis, and really LOVES the beach but has such a hard time in the sun - have you found a suntan lotion that really helps to protect you when you are swimming? or is it just be in the shade all the time - I'd love to be able to help her - she burnt last year and then got these itchy sores - felt sooo badly for her!!

I got the Hannah top for Elizabeth at Walmart on the clearance rack for $3!!!

Heather thanks for the stabilizer tips - its sooo confusing!! Im sooo learning though! Its fun - just gotta get that software so I can get some of your 4x4's!!!! And thanks again for explaining things to me - I totally see what you mean about it being tricky to do applique in the 4x4 hoop!!!

DANIEL UPDATE!! For those of you who pray for Daniel - he will be admitted tomorrow for another round of intense chemo. He is in good spirits and his progress has just skyrocketed since he started doing the Interactive Metronome program -which is what I had hoped for!!! YAY!!! He is walking without his walker all the time and is much more balanced!! For those who havent heard of IM(Interactive metronome) it is a wonderful program that helps to "rewire" your brain, lay down new axon/dendrites and get you reorganized!! you do a LOT of exercises, perfecting your response time and thus giving your brain an "interstate highway" instead of using the "local roads"!! I highly recommend it!!!! If you have any questions, just ask!!! Great for ADHD and other issues as well!!! (its also NON invasive)!! Anyway - Yay for Dan!!!!

TTFN!!
Wendy


----------



## Adi12982

I'll definitely keep Daniel in my thoughts and prayers!  SO glad to hear the IM is working well!


----------



## my*2*angels

mom2prettyprincess said:


> We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3



my*2*angels Oct 1-6


Wendy I will continue praying for Daniel!


----------



## HeatherSue

my*2*angels said:


>


I un-thed you! Ha-ha!  You look beautiful show it off!



HLAuburn said:


> Hey everyone, I haven't posted here since our last trip in 2007, but I'm gearing up for our next trip, and this time, I'll be dressing two little girls!
> 
> We're going in late Nov/Dec, so I need Christmas outfits this time!  Is there anywhere to find ideas for Christmas outfits all grouped together?
> 
> Thanks!


I remember you!!!   back!  It looks like you had another little one since the last time we "saw" you- how exciting! 



TravelinGal said:


> Hi folks -- long time, no post...   LOL
> 
> Have a question for y'all.  I'm still dreaming about a new sewing machine and would like to get one that can do embroidery too.
> 
> What is the least expensive machine you'd suggest that one can input your own designs into?  I'm fairly tech savy, so I'm not worried about figuring out the how to - I just need the best price that will allow my own designs/fonts etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> Robin


I don't know about specific machines, but definitely make sure you get something that can take at least a 5x7 hoop.  You will regret it very quickly if you get a machine that only accepts a 4x4 hoop.  I would suggest getting a nice used machine.  Mine is pretty old, but it is a wonderful machine.  It's a Viking Designer 1 that takes floppy disks!



littlepeppers said:


> We will be at POP Sept 29-Oct 6


I'll be at POP from October 3-10.  We need to start another Dismeet thread! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I'm glad you're all settled into your new house! That outfit is adorable!  So is JoJo's new haircut!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3


I wish you weren't leaving on the day we get there!


----------



## disneymomof1

mom2prettyprincess said:


> We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3



We will be at POFQ Sept 15-20, but I am thinking of upgrading to WL (fingers crossed DH will let me!!!)



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Tom and Ladies - love the photo's of the tunics!! Question for you - Im a little worried that it will be a bit too low cut for me - is there a way to alter that cut in any way???
> 
> Those with Lupis - my BFF has skin Lupis, and really LOVES the beach but has such a hard time in the sun - have you found a suntan lotion that really helps to protect you when you are swimming? or is it just be in the shade all the time - I'd love to be able to help her - she burnt last year and then got these itchy sores - felt sooo badly for her!!
> 
> I got the Hannah top for Elizabeth at Walmart on the clearance rack for $3!!!
> 
> Heather thanks for the stabilizer tips - its sooo confusing!! Im sooo learning though! Its fun - just gotta get that software so I can get some of your 4x4's!!!! And thanks again for explaining things to me - I totally see what you mean about it being tricky to do applique in the 4x4 hoop!!!
> 
> DANIEL UPDATE!! For those of you who pray for Daniel - he will be admitted tomorrow for another round of intense chemo. He is in good spirits and his progress has just skyrocketed since he started doing the Interactive Metronome program -which is what I had hoped for!!! YAY!!! He is walking without his walker all the time and is much more balanced!! For those who havent heard of IM(Interactive metronome) it is a wonderful program that helps to "rewire" your brain, lay down new axon/dendrites and get you reorganized!! you do a LOT of exercises, perfecting your response time and thus giving your brain an "interstate highway" instead of using the "local roads"!! I highly recommend it!!!! If you have any questions, just ask!!! Great for ADHD and other issues as well!!! (its also NON invasive)!! Anyway - Yay for Dan!!!!
> 
> TTFN!!
> Wendy



Hope everything goes well with Daniel, I'll be praying for him


----------



## disneymomof1

Also for all of us that can make our ADR's soon, the online booking system is up and running, has anyone tried it yet.  Tomorrow I can make my ADR's just wondering what I should do, call or try the online.  There are a few that I want to schedule and don't want to risk losing out on, just wondering if anyone knows how quick it is.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

TravelinGal said:


> I'm sorry to bring this up, but why do you think you don't need to tip?  Gratuity is not included in the dining plan.  That vanished a year or two ago.  The servers still need and deserve a tip based on the full retail value of the meal before any discounts are applied.
> 
> That said, I'd go to a later show if you can get 1st tier!  I haven't done it though to comment on 2nd or 3rd.



Gratuity is included in the HDDR.  That would be two meals we normally would have had to pay a tip for that we no longer would have.  Instead we would do CS, which we would rather do anyway...less wasted time and more time playing! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Also for all of us that can make our ADR's soon, the online booking system is up and running, has anyone tried it yet.  Tomorrow I can make my ADR's just wondering what I should do, call or try the online.  There are a few that I want to schedule and don't want to risk losing out on, just wondering if anyone knows how quick it is.



I plan on trying the online thing next monday.  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## HeatherSue

I started an October Disboutiquers Meet thread!  Here's the link:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32303411#post32303411


----------



## mirandag819

disneymomof1 said:


> Also for all of us that can make our ADR's soon, the online booking system is up and running, has anyone tried it yet.  Tomorrow I can make my ADR's just wondering what I should do, call or try the online.  There are a few that I want to schedule and don't want to risk losing out on, just wondering if anyone knows how quick it is.



There were reports of TA's being able to make online ADRs at midnight when online booking was opened up for TA's so if you are up you may want to try to make them before the call center opens at 7 am, you may get a jump on yours.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymomof1 said:


> Also for all of us that can make our ADR's soon, the online booking system is up and running, has anyone tried it yet.  Tomorrow I can make my ADR's just wondering what I should do, call or try the online.  There are a few that I want to schedule and don't want to risk losing out on, just wondering if anyone knows how quick it is.



When you book may I ask you to please make an ADR for a party of 3 at LeCelliers for dinner anytime from Sept. 23 to Oct 1?  I am so desperate and if I could get a person who can call before me but the 10 falls in our time, they could make it and give it to me.  

Please PM me.  Again, do you see the desperation in these words.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> I plan on trying the online thing next monday.  Hope it works out for you!



Same as above, please anyone, get me an ADR for LeCelliers for a party of 3 for dinner from Sept 23 on.  Oh Goodness, I am going off the deep end 

I just did a 10 hour day at work.  Yes, my part time job.  I am just exhausted now and need sleep.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Same as above, please anyone, get me an ADR for LeCelliers for a party of 3 for dinner from Sept 23 on.  Oh Goodness, I am going off the deep end
> 
> I just did a 10 hour day at work.  Yes, my part time job.  I am just exhausted now and need sleep.



Aww...hubby and I have never been but I would give you ours...but it's only for 2 and in July so I don't think that will help!


----------



## my*2*angels

HeatherSue said:


> I un-thed you! Ha-ha!  You look beautiful show it off!



 You silly girl!  I didn't want that pic to be HUMONGOUS!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3


MinnieVanMom Sept 22-Oct 1 CSR and BCV, Free Dining, MNSSHP, F&W, my birthday.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Aww...hubby and I have never been but I would give you ours...but it's only for 2 and in July so I don't think that will help!



You are so sweet.  Thanks but we can't go until Sept but I hope you enjoy your dinner.  If you go when they first open the entire staff comes to the front area and sings Oh Canada.  It really is the best.


----------



## disneymomof1

MinnieVanMom said:


> When you book may I ask you to please make an ADR for a party of 3 at LeCelliers for dinner anytime from Sept. 23 to Oct 1?  I am so desperate and if I could get a person who can call before me but the 10 falls in our time, they could make it and give it to me.
> 
> Please PM me.  Again, do you see the desperation in these words.



PM'ing you right now.  I'd be happy to try and get it for you .  Le Cellier is my absolute favorite but this trip is so short that we won't be able to make it, instead our Epcot meal will be with princesses, and I will miss that wonderful cheddar cheese soup.


----------



## jham

revrob said:


> Those that have been see a production on broadway - I need help! We are planning a trip to New York City. We have narrowed our choices down to Wicked and Mary Poppins. Can you share the good, the bad and the ugly? Is Wicked scary? Will it be too intense for AbbyGrace (she'll be 6). I'm sure Ethan will love whatever we decide, but may lean more towards Wicked. What are your thoughts?


 
We LOVE Wicked.  I don't think it would be too intense for AbbyGrace.  Aimeeg has take Hannah.  I took my older kids.  Both Seth and Jayden love it.  The only hard part for a younger child might be that it is quite long (around 3 hours).  If you go get the soundtrack first and learn some of the songs, that would make it funner!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Tom and Ladies - love the photo's of the tunics!! Question for you - Im a little worried that it will be a bit too low cut for me - is there a way to alter that cut in any way???


 
Carla has the pattern so that you cut out a solid piece for the center front (and the lining piece) and then you mark a line down the front and cut your opening slit so you could actually make it as low  or as high as you wanted to so long as it will fit over your head!  I think I made my slit about 1" shorter than recommended because I didn't want to always have to wear a tank or something under it.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> When you book may I ask you to please make an ADR for a party of 3 at LeCelliers for dinner anytime from Sept. 23 to Oct 1?  I am so desperate and if I could get a person who can call before me but the 10 falls in our time, they could make it and give it to me.
> 
> Please PM me.  Again, do you see the desperation in these words.



I saw a some people doing this on one of the stroller swap threads. I think this is a great if we could do this for eachother.

If anyone has it in their heart to make me a ressie @ Park Fare for my DD 5th birthday celebration for October 1st....I would be forever grateful!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw a some people doing this on one of the stroller swap threads. I think this is a great if we could do this for eachother.
> 
> If anyone has it in their heart to make me a ressie @ Park Fare for my DD 5th birthday celebration for October 1st....I would be forever grateful!!!



Just remind me and I will try for you then also.  I will need a PM reminder on the 24th when I call to make my ADR's.  That is the date I was told so far.  I hope we can get it for you DD and make her birthday special.

There is a cancel/trade on the restaurant board but it is not make an ADR early for another.  That is a super idea.


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Sooooo thats what you look like without the hat......
> 
> The tunic is great.



That cracked me up!  I'm guessing from my facebook avatar?  I wear a hat just about all the time at Disney.  It's not real common to find a picture of me there without a hat on.



jham said:


> We LOVE Wicked.  I don't think it would be too intense for AbbyGrace.  Aimeeg has take Hannah.  I took my older kids.  Both Seth and Jayden love it.  The only hard part for a younger child might be that it is quite long (around 3 hours).  If you go get the soundtrack first and learn some of the songs, that would make it funner!



Thanks for the input!  I'm personally leaning towards Wicked, so that may be the decision.  I just want to make sure that we'll all enjoy it before I buy tickets.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mom2prettyprincess said:


> We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3



I am going September 18-28 and then fingers crossed october 16-19 (just me and hubby for our anniversary)


----------



## troijka

revrob said:


> That cracked me up!  I'm guessing from my facebook avatar?  I wear a hat just about all the time at Disney.  It's not real common to find a picture of me there without a hat on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!  I'm personally leaning towards Wicked, so that may be the decision.  I just want to make sure that we'll all enjoy it before I buy tickets.




Love, love, loved Wicked!  I took my daughter to see it when she was five.  We just talked about how the actors were REAL people pretending to be withces, monkeys, etc.  Put in perspective of Halloween (i.e.  you weren't REALLY a butterfly). She was fine.  Actually, she still talks about it and she is 8 now.  And we have seen many Broadway shows since then, but I think it is the only one that truly stayed with her.  Enjoy!  You will LOVE it!


----------



## jessica52877

Fly by post! I gotta finish packing. This week is so whirl wind like! I don't even remember what I came to say now!!!

Robin, I agree with what Heather said. Get atleast a 5x7 hoop. I also have an older machine, brother disney 2002d. It takes floppies too and I love it! Alot just got one from HSN. The 700IID (I think). Someone will chime in.

Gotta finish a shirt! Why do I do these things!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Just testing out my new siggy!

Up for tomorrow- I will attempt a magical feat....while caring for a 3 week old, entertaining a 3 year old.....
sew up at least 1 outfit as a birthday present for my neice and potentially something simple for Megan too and/or a Happy Birthday placemat.
I am setting my batik rail fence quilt aside for the moment.


----------



## sheridee32

disneylovinfamily said:


> I am going September 18-28 and then fingers crossed october 16-19 (just me and hubby for our anniversary)



Me and hubby are going 19-25 just us no grandkids havent been by ourselves in about 4 years we are going just to eat and visit with daughter who works for disney


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new Big Give!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68175&threadid=635953

Here is a link to the PTR:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2176919

The ship date is July 3 for this one, so it is short notice.  But, this little girl and her Mom really touch my heart, and I'm sure they will yours, too.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> You are so sweet.  Thanks but we can't go until Sept but I hope you enjoy your dinner.  If you go when they first open the entire staff comes to the front area and sings Oh Canada.  It really is the best.



Aww darn.  We aren't able to go until like 8:30 because we're sneaking off (leaving the kids with grandparents) after the early show of La Nouba.  

I would have really liked that!  I learned it when I went to preschool in Canada (we lived in the US, but my dad owned a business in Canada so we went back and forth every day) even before the US anthem, and I STILL remember it!


----------



## vargas17

My new machines arrived today  I got a new machine and an embroidery machine.  My old machine went capute right before our trip so I had to get a new one.  I got a brother hs-2000.  DH owed me a mothers day gift and anniversary so I got the brother pe70011. We got them both from hsn.  I pulled out the sewing machine and have already started playing with it.  I am in awe It is sooooo much better than my old machine.  I love the start/stop button and the speed control slider.  Tomorrow I am gonna get the embroid out and play with it.  I just had to share the excitement.  Thanks to all of you!!  You guys helped me find this hobby that I really enjoy!!!


----------



## TravelinGal

Thanks for the answers so far... a question based on the replies:

How do you actually put stuff on a floppy disk since the newer computers don't have floppy disk drives anymore?  
I think I would need something that could communicate directly between the computer and the sewing/embroidery machine or could use a CD/DVDrom - or an external hard drive is an option I have too.


----------



## HeatherSue

TravelinGal said:


> Thanks for the answers so far... a question based on the replies:
> 
> How do you actually put stuff on a floppy disk since the newer computers don't have floppy disk drives anymore?
> I think I would need something that could communicate directly between the computer and the sewing/embroidery machine or could use a CD/DVDrom - or an external hard drive is an option I have too.



You can get a floppy drive that attaches to your computer through a USB port.  I got mine for $10 on ebay.  It's pretty small, so it's not a big deal to just plug it into the computer, put the design on a floppy, and then stick the floppy disk into the machine.


----------



## Piper

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those with Lupis - my BFF has skin Lupis, and really LOVES the beach but has such a hard time in the sun - have you found a suntan lotion that really helps to protect you when you are swimming? or is it just be in the shade all the time - I'd love to be able to help her - she burnt last year and then got these itchy sores - felt sooo badly for her!!
> 
> 
> DANIEL UPDATE!! For those of you who pray for Daniel - he will be admitted tomorrow for another round of intense chemo. He is in good spirits and his progress has just skyrocketed since he started doing the Interactive Metronome program -which is what I had hoped for!!! YAY!!! He is walking without his walker all the time and is much more balanced!! For those who havent heard of IM(Interactive metronome) it is a wonderful program that helps to "rewire" your brain, lay down new axon/dendrites and get you reorganized!! you do a LOT of exercises, perfecting your response time and thus giving your brain an "interstate highway" instead of using the "local roads"!! I highly recommend it!!!! If you have any questions, just ask!!! Great for ADHD and other issues as well!!! (its also NON invasive)!! Anyway - Yay for Dan!!!!
> 
> TTFN!!
> Wendy


 
I have systemic lupus not discoid--but the sun does cause me to break out.  It also causes a fever and can damage body systems.  I have decided that it just isn't worth the damage the sun causes and stay out of it as much as I can.  Sometimes just walking from the parking lot into a store at the mall is enough to trigger a flare.  It isn't fun to have to give up the things you enjoy--you just have to decide what is more important to you--a few minutes of fun and weeks of misery or finding a different way to have fun that allows you to stay healthy!

I don't post a lot, but I am keeping all who request it in my prayers.  Daniel is on my list (and his family.)


----------



## emcreative

Okay I'm feeling kinda bad that I was such a smart-donkey this morning on the pic post, like I might have stopped others from actually doing it. SO here I am.  I posted the most recent (and of course most humiliating) one I could find.  I'm usually the one TAKING the pictures.  I was sending this to my bestest friend showing her my annoyingly large new sunglasses and was being my normal wisebottom self sending a kiss picture on the cellphone!






And me (sans makeup, it was a bad flare day and I was lucky to make it out of bed) and Ferb in March at a school function, sorry about the creative editing...hopefully soon I can post "normal" pictures!


----------



## emcreative

WENDY:

Sorry don't know how I missed the post earlier.  I also have systemic Lupus and not discoid Lupus. With a lot of sun exposure I not only flare but I get broken blood vessels all over my body that look like a rash! If it gets bad from there, I get lumps in my fat cells (panniculitis).  It SUCKS because I'm fluffy so there are a lot of fat cells for it to attack, it's like having 100's of tumors.  (Yes, Disney is a gamble for me.  That's why we stay on site and have more than two adults, so I can go back and sleep/hide if I have to.  I am a bit nervous this year- 5 days instead of two.  I will hibernate when I get back, I'm sure!)

People with Lupus can have such a wide range of symptoms and it also seems like what works for one person doesn't work as well for another.  Most docs though not only recommend an SPF of at least 30 (higher is better!), but also a UVA blocker.

Continued prayers headed to your family.


----------



## PrincessKell

eeyore3847 said:


> Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori glad to hear you are all settled in. I love your new photo spot. and I really love that dress. What is that fabric? Super cute.


----------



## NaeNae

WOO HOO  I'm finally caught up with this thread.  I told you all not to be so chatty while I was gone on vacation.  I was gone 10 days and you all chatted up 70 pages.  It took me 2 1/2 days to get caught up.  

I've seen some really cute stuff posted.  Sorry I can't comment on each thing individually, there were way too many. 

 Prayers for all those that are needing them.

It was great to see CastleCreations, LisaZoe and Linette posting.  We've missed you guys.  Welcome to all of the newbies.


----------



## PrincessKell

my*2*angels said:


> You know what I just realized?
> I HAVE OVER 1,000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: :



Check it out! Me too!


----------



## PrincessKell

CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip.  Just Peach and I!  I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!

So now to plan for things. YAY!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I got to stitch out Heathers fantastic designs today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Other then this I haven't sewn much lately. We did give the Family Fun Fireworks shirts a try. It was fun but very messy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one is Lucas' It is a face. There are "ears" on the sleeves.




This ones sophias she didn't have much input as she slept through this step in the process




And this one is mine. 
You basically put Aleenes OK to wash on stamps then stamp the shirt. Then dump glitter on it. We made the stamps out of different kinds of pasta. We glued it on to cardboard with tacky glue. If any one is interested I can take pictures of the stamps we used. 

I also need to brag on my boy a little bit- 
He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!


----------



## emcreative

disneymommieof2 said:


> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!



GO GO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You Rawk!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Aww that's so cute!! Thank You! I'll show him in the morning!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip.  Just Peach and I!  I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!
> 
> So now to plan for things. YAY!


You are mine kind of EVIL!  Have a wonderful time and try to keep it a surprise.  Truly, we are so happy for you.



disneymommieof2 said:


> I got to stitch out Heathers fantastic designs today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then this I haven't sewn much lately. We did give the Family Fun Fireworks shirts a try. It was fun but very messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Lucas' It is a face. There are "ears" on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones sophias she didn't have much input as she slept through this step in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is mine.
> You basically put Aleenes OK to wash on stamps then stamp the shirt. Then dump glitter on it. We made the stamps out of different kinds of pasta. We glued it on to cardboard with tacky glue. If any one is interested I can take pictures of the stamps we used.
> 
> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!


The shirts are beautiful.  I love the dog from up.  The fireworks ones are so creative to make and they look wonderful.


----------



## littlepeppers

MinnieVanMom said:


> MinnieVanMom Sept 22-Oct 1 CSR and BCV, Free Dining, MNSSHP, F&W, my birthday.



When is your b-day?  I am Oct 2nd.  

We have Magic Your Way Park Hoppers, so I'm trading my free b-day pass into a Fun Card worth the cost of a ticket.  My kids can use it to buy things for themselves.


----------



## disneymomof1

Good morning everyone, today was my 90 mark to make ADR's and I wanted to tell you about the experience.There had been some talk on the restuarant boards about what time you would be able to go online and book, some said midnight EST and others said 6 or 7 AM EST, so I set my alarm for midnight, checked the computer and you weren't able to book, so I got up at my regular time 5:15am, checked the computer around 6 and I was able to book. Got everything I wanted and the times I wanted. It was very easy and quick.  I even got Hoop Dee Doo which I have not been able to get at the time I wanted for 5 years !!!  So have no fear, the online booking was a success !!!COLOR]


----------



## MinnieVanMom

littlepeppers said:


> When is your b-day?  I am Oct 2nd.
> 
> We have Magic Your Way Park Hoppers, so I'm trading my free b-day pass into a Fun Card worth the cost of a ticket.  My kids can use it to buy things for themselves.


I am late Sept but have made a tradition of celebrating at Disney.  Best birthday present ever.



disneymomof1 said:


> Good morning everyone, today was my 90 mark to make ADR's and I wanted to tell you about the experience.There had been some talk on the restuarant boards about what time you would be able to go online and book, some said midnight EST and others said 6 or 7 AM EST, so I set my alarm for midnight, checked the computer and you weren't able to book, so I got up at my regular time 5:15am, checked the computer around 6 and I was able to book. Got everything I wanted and the times I wanted. It was very easy and quick.  I even got Hoop Dee Doo which I have not been able to get at the time I wanted for 5 years !!!  So have no fear, the online booking was a success !!!COLOR]



YEAH  I am sorry you got up in the middle of the night but happy you got everything you wanted.  WTG!  You must walk me through the online process so I don't mess up.


----------



## revrob

SIZE QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH LITTLE ONES I signed up for the big give and the little girl wears size 24 months.  It's been so long since I've had a child in that size that I don't remember - what is the difference between 24 months and 2t?  I'm wondering about purchasing a tshirt and need to make sure I get the right size.  If I bought 2t, is that gonna work?  Or do I need to make sure it's 24 months?


----------



## HeatherSue

vargas17 said:


> My new machines arrived today  I got a new machine and an embroidery machine.  My old machine went capute right before our trip so I had to get a new one.  I got a brother hs-2000.  DH owed me a mothers day gift and anniversary so I got the brother pe70011. We got them both from hsn.  I pulled out the sewing machine and have already started playing with it.  I am in awe It is sooooo much better than my old machine.  I love the start/stop button and the speed control slider.  Tomorrow I am gonna get the embroid out and play with it.  I just had to share the excitement.  Thanks to all of you!!  You guys helped me find this hobby that I really enjoy!!!


  How exciting!  You're gonna have lots of fun with it!!



emcreative said:


> Okay I'm feeling kinda bad that I was such a smart-donkey this morning on the pic post, like I might have stopped others from actually doing it. SO here I am.  I posted the most recent (and of course most humiliating) one I could find.  I'm usually the one TAKING the pictures.  I was sending this to my bestest friend showing her my annoyingly large new sunglasses and was being my normal wisebottom self sending a kiss picture on the cellphone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me (sans makeup, it was a bad flare day and I was lucky to make it out of bed) and Ferb in March at a school function, sorry about the creative editing...hopefully soon I can post "normal" pictures!


YAY!! Pictures of you!!!  You remind me of my best friend Jenny!  That's a good thing! 



PrincessKell said:


> CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip.  Just Peach and I!  I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!
> 
> So now to plan for things. YAY!


AWESOME!!! That's going to be so much fun!! Remember to have that camera ready when she finds out she's going to Disneyland!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I got to stitch out Heathers fantastic designs today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!


Yay Lucas!!!!  That is so cool!  Tessa is saying that she wants to take karate now.  Henry was really into it as a kid and he teaches her things now and then.  

I love the fireworks shirts- those are too cool!

I have never thought to do an applique design without the fabric behind it!  If you do that, you might want to take out the tack down stitches that are supposed to go behind the fabric so they don't show in the finished design.  But, they still look really cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the dog from up.


He's from Mulan.  But, who knows?  With all the dogs in UP, there might have been one like this!



revrob said:


> SIZE QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH LITTLE ONES I signed up for the big give and the little girl wears size 24 months.  It's been so long since I've had a child in that size that I don't remember - what is the difference between 24 months and 2t?  I'm wondering about purchasing a tshirt and need to make sure I get the right size.  If I bought 2t, is that gonna work?  Or do I need to make sure it's 24 months?



Mya's mom told me she wore a 2T, but then wanted it changed to 24 months.  I'm not sure about the size difference, but she must feel that a 24 month will fit better.


----------



## my*2*angels

revrob said:


> SIZE QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH LITTLE ONES I signed up for the big give and the little girl wears size 24 months.  It's been so long since I've had a child in that size that I don't remember - what is the difference between 24 months and 2t?  I'm wondering about purchasing a tshirt and need to make sure I get the right size.  If I bought 2t, is that gonna work?  Or do I need to make sure it's 24 months?



Hey, Rylie wears a 24m so I know the answer!LOL  24m is a little smaller than a 2t, especially is length.  Now, in Target's I think it is cherokee brand, it is made small and Rylie wears a 2t in it.  however,in all other brands she still wears 18-24m.  HTH!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Hey, Rylie wears a 24m so I know the answer!LOL  24m is a little smaller than a 2t, especially is length.  Now, in Target's I think it is cherokee brand, it is made small and Rylie wears a 2t in it.  however,in all other brands she still wears 18-24m.  HTH!



UM.  Ok.  That helps except that I'm not gonna be able to look at it in a store and be able to tell if it's small or not.  Maybe I should avoid Target just to make sure.  What about Old Navy?  What size there?  24 months pretty solid?  And what about Carla C patterns - is it just size 2?


----------



## my*2*angels

revrob said:


> UM.  Ok.  That helps except that I'm not gonna be able to look at it in a store and be able to tell if it's small or not.  Maybe I should avoid Target just to make sure.  What about Old Navy?  What size there?  24 months pretty solid?  And what about Carla C patterns - is it just size 2?



Let me jump over and look at her mesurements compared to Rylie's and I will let you know in just a min!


----------



## Haganfam5

I just skimmed 25 pages at least but I wanted to comment on a couple of things I found. Nice work ladies! Wendy, I love the outfits, they are adorable. The purse with the kissing Minnie and Mickey is just too cute!




teresajoy said:


> This is so cute!!!! I just love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Two more weeks??? When do your kids start school? I thought my kids' school  got out too late!
> 
> Lydia was trying to get me to pull one of her teeth out last night! She is odd that way, Arminda won't let you touch her loose teeth, and Lydia always wants them yanked right out!
> 
> 
> 
> She NEEEEEEDS it!!!



They start school right after Labor Day in September.  The last month of school usually seems like forever because it feels like sumer here but we have had rain for like 3 weeks now.  So, this year is not too bad. It feels like April with all of the showers and the 70 degree weather. If it's nice next week my kids will want to be home and outside instead of school. So the last few days are going to drag on.......   

My son's tooth is still hanging in there! He wants me to yank it out but I just can't do it!  It will be soon though. He is not giving up. His gum is all purple from his wiggleing!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.


I think it came out great! Just beautiful!



emcreative said:


> I finished our Mousekeeping tip envelopes tonight.  I thought since you've all been such help to me, I'd offer to "help" anyone who might like copies.  If you do, just PM me which number(s) you'd like, your family name (or if you'd like that blank), and at which resort you'll be staying, and I'll PM you back the image to print on your envelopes!
> 
> Mousekeeping #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousekeeping #3


LOVE THESE! What a great idea!



eeyore3847 said:


> Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Adorable! She is just too cute!


----------



## coteau_chick

Warning very sad post ahead

Prayers needed

I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.  

My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.


----------



## tricia

disneymomof1 said:


> Good morning everyone, today was my 90 mark to make ADR's and I wanted to tell you about the experience.There had been some talk on the restuarant boards about what time you would be able to go online and book, some said midnight EST and others said 6 or 7 AM EST, so I set my alarm for midnight, checked the computer and you weren't able to book, so I got up at my regular time 5:15am, checked the computer around 6 and I was able to book. Got everything I wanted and the times I wanted. It was very easy and quick.  I even got Hoop Dee Doo which I have not been able to get at the time I wanted for 5 years !!!  So have no fear, the online booking was a success !!!COLOR]




Oh, I am so glad things worked out.  I would love to book online in 11 days when my window opens up.  I will be oot at a wedding and was not looking forward to the long distance and cell phone charges I would be incurring.




disneymommieof2 said:


> I got to stitch out Heathers fantastic designs today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then this I haven't sewn much lately. We did give the Family Fun Fireworks shirts a try. It was fun but very messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Lucas' It is a face. There are "ears" on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones sophias she didn't have much input as she slept through this step in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is mine.
> You basically put Aleenes OK to wash on stamps then stamp the shirt. Then dump glitter on it. We made the stamps out of different kinds of pasta. We glued it on to cardboard with tacky glue. If any one is interested I can take pictures of the stamps we used.
> 
> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!



Heathers patterns are really cute.  Great fireworks shirts.  My boys would love to do those.  Tyler was just complaining last night that his Tie Dye mickey shirt is getting too small, and when can we make another.



eeyore3847 said:


> Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Glad you are all settled in now.  Great dress and picture spot.



coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.



OMG, this is horrible.  I will pray for everyone involved.  Even with an 8 year old, I always check and recheck that he is in someones care before I leave the house.  I can't imagine the guilt they both must feel.


----------



## Adi12982

coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.



This is so terribly tragic and sad.  I'm so sorry to hear it, poor baby.


----------



## jham

TravelinGal said:


> Thanks for the answers so far... a question based on the replies:
> 
> How do you actually put stuff on a floppy disk since the newer computers don't have floppy disk drives anymore?
> I think I would need something that could communicate directly between the computer and the sewing/embroidery machine or could use a CD/DVDrom - or an external hard drive is an option I have too.


 
I have a Singer Futura 200 I bought for a reasonable price (under $600) at samsclub.com it has a usb cable and connects directly to the computer and it is very easy to use designs I purchase online.  It came with the autopunch program which is supposed to allow you to digitize.  I'm sure it's not as advanced as something like embird, but I can't say for sure because I haven't used the autopunch yet (I had a lot of technical difficulties with my old computer which finally died, now I have my machine set up on DH's computer but haven't installed autopunch yet).  I think that addresses your original question about machines way back in the beginning but maybe I'm remembering it wrong.  That's the problem with being lurky! 



PrincessKell said:


> CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip. Just Peach and I! I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!
> 
> So now to plan for things. YAY!


 
Yay for Christmas at Disneyland!  That will be so fun!



revrob said:


> SIZE QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH LITTLE ONES I signed up for the big give and the little girl wears size 24 months. It's been so long since I've had a child in that size that I don't remember - what is the difference between 24 months and 2t? I'm wondering about purchasing a tshirt and need to make sure I get the right size. If I bought 2t, is that gonna work? Or do I need to make sure it's 24 months?


 
I know at Walmart in the garanimals tees they only have a 24 month size and no 2T.  It kind of drives me crazy, but I think you would be fine with either size.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2prettyprincess said:


> We need to start a list to see who is going in that September-October range it seems like many of us will be there @ sometime or another.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> mom2prettyprincess Sept 27-Oct 3


I think I'm going before anyone else unfortunately, Sept. 5-12.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Tom and Ladies - love the photo's of the tunics!! Question for you - Im a little worried that it will be a bit too low cut for me - is there a way to alter that cut in any way???
> 
> Those with Lupis - my BFF has skin Lupis, and really LOVES the beach but has such a hard time in the sun - have you found a suntan lotion that really helps to protect you when you are swimming? or is it just be in the shade all the time - I'd love to be able to help her - she burnt last year and then got these itchy sores - felt sooo badly for her!!
> 
> I got the Hannah top for Elizabeth at Walmart on the clearance rack for $3!!!
> 
> Heather thanks for the stabilizer tips - its sooo confusing!! Im sooo learning though! Its fun - just gotta get that software so I can get some of your 4x4's!!!! And thanks again for explaining things to me - I totally see what you mean about it being tricky to do applique in the 4x4 hoop!!!
> 
> DANIEL UPDATE!! For those of you who pray for Daniel - he will be admitted tomorrow for another round of intense chemo. He is in good spirits and his progress has just skyrocketed since he started doing the Interactive Metronome program -which is what I had hoped for!!! YAY!!! He is walking without his walker all the time and is much more balanced!! For those who havent heard of IM(Interactive metronome) it is a wonderful program that helps to "rewire" your brain, lay down new axon/dendrites and get you reorganized!! you do a LOT of exercises, perfecting your response time and thus giving your brain an "interstate highway" instead of using the "local roads"!! I highly recommend it!!!! If you have any questions, just ask!!! Great for ADHD and other issues as well!!! (its also NON invasive)!! Anyway - Yay for Dan!!!!
> 
> TTFN!!
> Wendy


I have to say, I love the Aveda 70 spf spray on sunscreen; I'm so glad to hear Daniel's doing so well!  I may have to look into that therapy for DS.


disneymommieof2 said:


> I got to stitch out Heathers fantastic designs today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then this I haven't sewn much lately. We did give the Family Fun Fireworks shirts a try. It was fun but very messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Lucas' It is a face. There are "ears" on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones sophias she didn't have much input as she slept through this step in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is mine.
> You basically put Aleenes OK to wash on stamps then stamp the shirt. Then dump glitter on it. We made the stamps out of different kinds of pasta. We glued it on to cardboard with tacky glue. If any one is interested I can take pictures of the stamps we used.
> 
> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!


Cute stuff, and CONGRATS to you DS!!


PrincessKell said:


> CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip.  Just Peach and I!  I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!
> 
> So now to plan for things. YAY!


  How Awesome!!!!  What a great Christmas present!!


coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.


How horrific- of course we are praying for the family; how incredibly sad.


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> I have a Singer Futura 200 I bought for a reasonable price (under $600) at samsclub.com it has a usb cable and connects directly to the computer and it is very easy to use designs I purchase online.  It came with the autopunch program which is supposed to allow you to digitize.  I'm sure it's not as advanced as something like embird, but I can't say for sure because I haven't used the autopunch yet (I had a lot of technical difficulties with my old computer which finally died, now I have my machine set up on DH's computer but haven't installed autopunch yet).  I think that addresses your original question about machines way back in the beginning but maybe I'm remembering it wrong.  That's the problem with being lurky!



I've used autopunch and it works fairly well, but you can't edit too much.  It works pretty well I did a Florida marlins logo and it came out great - let me see if I have pictures of the towels I embroidered with it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.




I hate to say it, but I almost wish I had not read this post. I think it was a year or more ago, a similar story was all over the news, a Mom who worked at a school had her baby in the car, it was her day to bring doughnuts to school. They have her on video camera- pulling up to the front doors to carry the doughnuts in, and then going to park the car- she forgot the baby in the the car, it was a hot day and the baby died. I had never heard of anything like this, it's been more than a year and I still have bad dreams just thinking about this story, sometimes I will get choked up when driving. I can't explain the pain I feel in my heart when I think of these babies as well as the adults left behind to greave. It takes "broken heart" to a whole new level.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> SIZE QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH LITTLE ONES I signed up for the big give and the little girl wears size 24 months.  It's been so long since I've had a child in that size that I don't remember - what is the difference between 24 months and 2t?  I'm wondering about purchasing a tshirt and need to make sure I get the right size.  If I bought 2t, is that gonna work?  Or do I need to make sure it's 24 months?



It really seems to depend on the brand/store. I don't think The Children's Place even has both sizes. Mostly the tees I've bought are close to the same size for the chest but the 2T is longer. It's not always a big difference so I bet it wouldn't be a big deal.

FYI - I checked a website that makes dress forms used by dressmakers/tailors. The measurements for their forms in a 24M and 2T vary only by about 1/2 inch in the chest and back waist length. I use that site as a good place to get industry standard measurements since they have to make sure their sizing is going to be within the industry range.


----------



## vargas17

I'm headed off to joanns later today to get embroidery thread.  What has everyone found to be the best brand/type of thread for embroidery?  Is there somewhere on the internet that you guys have found that it is cheaper?  TIA!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Heather- I am planning to put the fabric behind for lucas real outfit. I was just so anxious to see what they looked liked I just I had to test it out!! I cut up old pant legs for the testers. They do look pretty good so we'll probably use them for something!! Thanks again they are great!!


----------



## Adi12982

vargas17 said:


> I'm headed off to joanns later today to get embroidery thread.  What has everyone found to be the best brand/type of thread for embroidery?  Is there somewhere on the internet that you guys have found that it is cheaper?  TIA!!



Sulky is the best on my machine hen doing machine embroidery - this site has them the cheapest: 

http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR

If I am doing them "by hand" on the machine the coats and clark is great - but it is not for the machine embroidery.


----------



## vargas17

Adi12982 said:


> Sulky is the best on my machine hen doing machine embroidery - this site has them the cheapest:
> 
> http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR
> 
> If I am doing them "by hand" on the machine the coats and clark is great - but it is not for the machine embroidery.



Thanks!!  I am sooooo excited to try out this machine!!


----------



## vargas17

I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me




ds-2cutekidz dd-me




ds-2cutekidz dd-me




ds-me dd-me




dd-2cutekidz


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-me dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd-2cutekidz



I absolutely LOVE everything! Ariel is my favorite I think! How was your trip? How was the heat/humidity?


Question about pre-shirred fabric!
I just bought some at Joann's (cute princess fabric)
I'm doing this for child with 20" chest- How do I know where to cut it? should I subtract 2 inches? More?


----------



## disneylovinfamily

vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-me dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd-2cutekidz



Absolutly adorable!  I love all of them!  Looks like you had a great trip!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> It really seems to depend on the brand/store. I don't think The Children's Place even has both sizes. Mostly the tees I've bought are close to the same size for the chest but the 2T is longer. It's not always a big difference so I bet it wouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> FYI - I checked a website that makes dress forms used by dressmakers/tailors. The measurements for their forms in a 24M and 2T vary only by about 1/2 inch in the chest and back waist length. I use that site as a good place to get industry standard measurements since they have to make sure their sizing is going to be within the industry range.



Thanks so much for this info!  At least I know I can do either - that's very helpful!


----------



## troijka

Hi All,
I posted this over on the fabric swap thread, but thought I might try it here because maybe there is more traffic???  I am in deperate need of monsters inc fabric!  Any suggestions where I might find some?  I have looked on ebay and etsy to no avail!  Any help would be MUCH appreciated.
Tahnks,
Christi


----------



## vargas17

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I absolutely LOVE everything! Ariel is my favorite I think! How was your trip? How was the heat/humidity?QUOTE]
> 
> Our trip was awesome!!!  The heat was not that bad.  It was hot during the day but when we went back to the hotel for the kids to rest it rained.  The nights were cooler b/c  of the rain.  It was better than our texas weather has been lately.


----------



## vargas17

troijka said:


> Hi All,
> I posted this over on the fabric swap thread, but thought I might try it here because maybe there is more traffic???  I am in deperate need of monsters inc fabric!  Any suggestions where I might find some?  I have looked on ebay and etsy to no avail!  Any help would be MUCH appreciated.
> Tahnks,
> Christi



I have some at home.  How much do you need?  I can get it to you if it the right fabric.  Here is a pic


----------



## maiziezoe

HeatherSue said:


> :
> 
> 
> I hear yah.  I have the lupus anticoagulant which isn't lupus, nor is it an anticoagulant, it's a coagulant.    But, I have a lot of the same symptoms as lupus, plus blood clots.



 I'm about 25 pages behind but I wanted to give you a hug.


----------



## MouseTriper

coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.



This is absolutely heart-wrenching and extremely sad.  That poor baby boy, I can't even imagine.   It just breaks my heart for all those involved.  I will be saying lots of prayers for them!


----------



## InkspressYourself

I haven't posted very often, but want to say again how inspiring you all are.  I bought the precious dress pattern and made my youngest dd and her doll a dress.  I got tons of compliments on it.  I was very excited.

It inspired me to buy 2 more patterns from youcanmakethis.  One of them is the tunic pattern.

I love the pictures that have been posted.  I wanted to ask if you thought it would be nice to make one out of brocade fabric.  They have some I love at Joann, but of course the 2 I went to don't have enough of it in stock.  Now I just wonder if that is a sign I shouldn't do it.  So I wanted to get more experienced sewing opinions.  I know the wrong fabric can make a great pattern a nightmare.

I also bought a PED basic thingy to go with my sewing machine after seeing all of the great desings on swakembroidery.

Thanks to this message board, I may go broke.


Lastly, to the family that lost their baby, I am so sorry.  I try to block painful stories like that out of my mind.  The grief is so strong I can't imagine what you would do in their situation.


----------



## littlepeppers

disneymomof1 said:


> Good morning everyone, today was my 90 mark to make ADR's and I wanted to tell you about the experience.There had been some talk on the restuarant boards about what time you would be able to go online and book, some said midnight EST and others said 6 or 7 AM EST, so I set my alarm for midnight, checked the computer and you weren't able to book, so I got up at my regular time 5:15am, checked the computer around 6 and I was able to book. Got everything I wanted and the times I wanted. It was very easy and quick.  I even got Hoop Dee Doo which I have not been able to get at the time I wanted for 5 years !!!  So have no fear, the online booking was a success !!!COLOR]




Can anyone do online ADRs now?  If so, where is the link?
Our 90 days is July 1st.


----------



## froggy33

vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me



All the outfits are too cute!!  I really like the Monster's Inc and Snow White ones.  How was your little girl on the trip?  We'll be taking ours at the same age next December.  Anything special to do/avoid??

Jessica


----------



## vargas17

froggy33 said:


> All the outfits are too cute!!  I really like the Monster's Inc and Snow White ones.  How was your little girl on the trip?  We'll be taking ours at the same age next December.  Anything special to do/avoid??
> 
> Jessica



She was pretty good overall.  We just made sure to take a break during the day.  It gave her a nap but us a break too.  That made it easier to deal with her if she had a moment of rebellion.  She was pretty much in awe of everything.  She did like to ride the "kiddie" rides.  On the magic carpets she just kept laughing and clapping.


----------



## HLAuburn

Posting again....




> Hey everyone, I haven't posted here since our last trip in 2007, but I'm gearing up for our next trip, and this time, I'll be dressing two little girls!
> 
> We're going in late Nov/Dec, so I need Christmas outfits this time! Is there anywhere to find ideas for Christmas outfits all grouped together?
> 
> Thanks!




Anyone?    Thanks!


----------



## ibesue

So I go away for a few days and come back so far behind!  You all are very chatty!!!  No way I can quote anyone, my post would take up a whole page!!

I LOVE everything posted recently.  Lisa, Lori, and all the new outfits are sooooo sooooo cute! I am totally impressed!!!

It was great to "see" all of you in your tunic's!  It's always nice to see a face attached to a name!!!  And great job on all the tunics!

Wendy, great news for Daniel!  I continue to keep him in my prayers!




NaeNae said:


> I was wondering what version of Palette that you guys are using?  I have Palette 8 and I'm still trying to learn it.  I want to digitize things myself but I've only succeeded with one lady bug applique design.  If anyone has any tips I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks



I have version 6.0.  I have considered upgrading, but have seen people with lots of problems and it scares me! 



PrincessKell said:


> CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip.  Just Peach and I!  I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!
> 
> So now to plan for things. YAY!



We LOVE Disneyland at Christmas time!!!  We usually go many times between Oct & Jan!  Its so fun and so pretty!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt!  He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!



Congrats!!  And cute T's!  And yes Heathersue's designs stitch out really nicely!!!



coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.



It's always so very sad to hear stories like this.  Unfortunately, it happens in Los Angeles news area at least once during the summer.  



LisaZoe said:


> It really seems to depend on the brand/store. I don't think The Children's Place even has both sizes. Mostly the tees I've bought are close to the same size for the chest but the 2T is longer. It's not always a big difference so I bet it wouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> FYI - I checked a website that makes dress forms used by dressmakers/tailors. The measurements for their forms in a 24M and 2T vary only by about 1/2 inch in the chest and back waist length. I use that site as a good place to get industry standard measurements since they have to make sure their sizing is going to be within the industry range.



Lisa, its good to see you again!  What is the site that you use for industry measurements?  I would love to take a peek at it! 



vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me



Very cute, you both did a great job!  Looks and sounds like you had a great time!!

I need help!!!

I need a jack sparrow embroidery design.  I thought I had seen one, but now can't find it?    Can anyone help????


----------



## Tinka_Belle

InkspressYourself said:


> Thanks to this message board, I may go broke.


Thanks to this board I am broke, but I have a fabulous sewing machine, a gorgeous stash of fabric, a very full pattern library and a very well dressed child.


----------



## Adi12982

HLAuburn said:


> Posting again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?    Thanks!



Have you looked in the group photobucket account, I'm sure you can find some inspiration there!


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> Here is another thing I have been working on please ignore ME I look awful but the pattern is FABULOUS!  It is so easy and so cute with so many options you have to make several!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole took these pictures so they aren't great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until I come back from Atlanta and I can make another one!



Cute, and it's easy now to see who your dd takes after! 



revrob said:


> Carla C's new Patrica tunic pattern is now available at You Can Make This.  It's an AWESOME patten - for US!  Marlo just posted hers, and here's my version.  LOVE it.  I have a feeling that I'll have a LOT of these in my closet.



Cute, I like the fabric you chose, too! 



snubie said:


> Here is my version of Carla's latest pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on one for Lauren with the same fabrics.
> 
> This is a Sophie tunic I made for Lauren:



Neat flip flop fabric, very summery! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The new Patricia tunic looks so great on you Marlo, and Shannon!  Stacey too!
> 
> Here is my wife Angie in a tunic that Carla sent me to test a size.   Can you believe that we have a Carla original?
> Yes! It does go up to the "fluffy" size range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that she is finally happy that I have sewn something for HER to wear!
> Thanks Carla for putting together another great pattern!



That pink material is beautiful! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Settled in after the move and here is the first custom besides the UP ones that I completed here.... New picture spot here in Tucson....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute! 



PrincessKell said:


> CHeck it out! I actually have something to sew for. I mean a trip that is!!! I did it, I bit the bullet and booked a Christmas trip.  Just Peach and I!  I am so darn excited! Its totally workable in the budget. Im not telling her until the day we leave. I might even pull it off until we actually go to Disneyland. My mom lives just 30 minutes away so we will be seeing her and staying down there two nights with her and three nights at Disney. So when we leave my mom's I might just play like we are leaving to go home! bwahahahaha EVIL!
> 
> So now to plan for things. YAY!



Yay, how exciting! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> I got to stitch out Heathers fantastic designs today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then this I haven't sewn much lately. We did give the Family Fun Fireworks shirts a try. It was fun but very messy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Lucas' It is a face. There are "ears" on the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones sophias she didn't have much input as she slept through this step in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is mine.
> You basically put Aleenes OK to wash on stamps then stamp the shirt. Then dump glitter on it. We made the stamps out of different kinds of pasta. We glued it on to cardboard with tacky glue. If any one is interested I can take pictures of the stamps we used.
> 
> I also need to brag on my boy a little bit-
> He broke his first board in Karate tonight!! He also earned his first colored belt! He got to keep it and they wrote the date and the instructor signed it. My dh said he was a little nervous about doing it but he did it!!



Nice embroidery, love the fireworks shirt idea! 



coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.



This is so depressing, stories like this always make me paranoid about going anywhere with dd. I can't even imagine the pain the parents will be carrying with them for the rest of their lives. =( 



vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-me dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd-2cutekidz




Beautiful outfits, looks like you all had a great time! I think the Snow White set is my favorite. =)


----------



## 2cutekidz

vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-me dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd-2cutekidz



I was happy to help!!  I LOVE your Eve set.  You did a fantastic job on all of your creations!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Stephres said:


> Linnette, I am sorry about the headaches. I used to get sinus headaches a lot and would try things like hot compresses and showers to relieve the pressure. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I made this for 4th of July and was considering making the bucket hat to go with it. Would that be too much?



I LOVE the back of this shirt. SOOO cute!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finally finished DD' princess dress. I probably should have done a few less princesses so it would be easier to read the words, but it was hard to tell DD no when she was picking out what she wanted. It has all of them except poor Pocohauntus (sp?), DD bumped her to add the frog princess. I probably should have limited her to 4-6 princesses, but oh well I'm still learning. I still think it looks okay, but she has to lift it out for everything to be visable. Her matching petti is on the way, I am hoping when it makes it fuller that it will help a little more be visable. Get ready for tooooo many pictures, if she looks grumpy in some of the pictures it was because I wouldn't let her go play with chalk with the dress on.



Adorable!!



revrob said:


> Those that have been see a production on broadway - I need help!  We are planning a trip to New York City.  We have narrowed our choices down to Wicked and Mary Poppins.  Can you share the good, the bad and the ugly?  Is Wicked scary?  Will it be too intense for AbbyGrace (she'll be 6).  I'm sure Ethan will love whatever we decide, but may lean more towards Wicked.  What are your thoughts?



I took my daughter to see Wicked when she was 9 and my hubby's ex took their daughter when she was 7... both girls absolutely loved it.



coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.
> 
> My husband works with a friend of this family and my brother works with a family member of them.
> Friday morning the family that needs prayer were getting ready for work.  The husband and wife were both late for work and the wife asked the husband to take the five month old baby to daycare.  He told her he couldn't and she didn't hear him.  He decided to help her out by putting the baby in the car for her.  She thought her took the baby to daycare.  She went to work rushing because she was late.  After work she went to daycare to get the baby.  They said he wasn't there that day.   She called her husband and he told her that he had put the baby in the car for her to take him to daycare.  She and the daycare worker ran to the car and the baby was there.  The baby died.  The friend of the family that works with my husband said they have split up over this.  We were out of town all weekend so I didn't watch the news.  My husband told me this when he came home from work yesterday.  I have been so upset over this.  I have been praying for them.  I can't even imagin what they must be going through.  My brother called my mom yesterday because he works with a family member of these people.  MY brother said he can't stop crying and thinking about that baby.  My brother and his wife have a baby the same age as the baby that died. People these day get so much in a hurry to rush all the time that we don't know if we are coming are going half the time.  Please slow down and always be aware of your cituation.  I hope this story can be passed along and this kind of tragedy doesn't EVER happen to another innocent baby.



So so sad. Wow.



I love all the stuff everyone is posting. I was quoting everything and realized how long my post would be if I quoted everything I loved.


----------



## maiziezoe

Last week I made these jammies for my little kids... DS-4 and DD-2.

I took the pictures with my cell phone so they are not very bright.







Logan and Piper is their jammies... Piper in Pooh and Logan in Mickey Mouse


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


> I need a jack sparrow embroidery design.  I thought I had seen one, but now can't find it?    Can anyone help????



Can it be cartoony jack, or do you need a more realistic Jack?


----------



## emcreative

What pattern are y'all using for the stripwork skirts?  the vertical stripe ones...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thank you so much for making LeCellier happen for us.  I am so thrilled and everyone at work stared at me when I jumped up and screamed while reading that we have LeCellier.

We are so grateful and really appreciate your kindness.  

Thank you to everyone here for all the offers also to help us get this ADR.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> What pattern are y'all using for the stripwork skirts?  the vertical stripe ones...



Carla C's stripwork jumper - found, of course, at ycmt!


----------



## ireland_nicole

vargas17 said:


> I thought I would post some pics of our trip.  Thanks Leslie for making our trip even better!! Pic heavy!!
> Shirts by 2cutekidz, bottoms by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-2cutekidz dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ds-me dd-me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dd-2cutekidz



Love these!!!!!


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> Can it be cartoony jack, or do you need a more realistic Jack?



I thought I saw one on disboards, it was mickey mouse dressed like jack sparrow, but I am not sure where I saw it!    So when someone asked if I could do a shirt for them, I said yes.    Now I can't find it.  I guess I could find a picture and work my brain again to try to digitize it, but I prefer to just buy the designs!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.

OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy


----------



## aimeeg

vargas17 said:


> I am now the proud owner of th brother PE-700III ordered it last night and should get it on Tues  If anyone has this machine I could use some tips or any info that you might think is needed.  I can't wait to get it and be able to use some of heathersue's designs.  I just had to share my news.  Thanks!!!



I have had two of these machines. The first one was a lemon!!! I found that out after owning if for a few days. The second seems to be working really well. Like Jessica said get familiar with the back and forth buttons. It helps if you need to correct a color or go back to fix stitches. I personally like the sulky sticky back stabilizer. I bought three kinds and that is what I prefer. It was the same for hand applique as well. The best advice is to practice. Just like anything else practice makes perfect. Have Fun!!! 




emcreative said:


> Okay not quite a sewing question...
> 
> I got this for Hannah for her trip to the bibbidi bobbidi boutique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "ballerina" dress, my thinking was that since it will be the end of July and unbearably hot, this was our best bet for a princess gown she can stand to be in at the park.
> 
> But...I'm seeing it on her and I'm wondering if it's "full" enough in the skirt?  It doesn't seem "ballerina" like, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, I'm not sure I could find a short petti that would work...and wouldn't that be hot, too?
> 
> ack...Help!



My Hannah wore this as well on her bday trip to the BBB. It is not much of a ballerina style as I thought but it was perfect for the warm weather. 









LisaZoe said:


> I know the movie doesn't come out until late this year but I have been so excited about The Princess and the Frog since I first heard about it last year. I held off as long as I could creating something based on the movie (or what information I can find about it) but finally couldn't hold off any longer. I've actually been working on this dress off and on for about 3 months and just got it finished over the weekend. I know she's not as well known - yet - but I think she's beautiful and sure to be one of the more popular princesses.
> 
> The Frog tries to convince the Princess to kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reflection in the mirror shortly after she kisses him



Hannah made me go back to this dress three times! She loved it and so do I!! By the way I got Alice and it is FAB! 



charming said:


> I have been trying to find a Cinderella dress for my dd who is going to be 4 when we take our trip to BBB.  I want her to be comfy and have fun not to be itchy. If anyone has ideas please let me know,Thanks for all the help.



Check out the Cinderella dress above. My DD wears it a lot and never complains about itching. It is clearanced at the Disney Store now.



revrob said:


> SIZE QUESTION FOR THOSE WITH LITTLE ONES I signed up for the big give and the little girl wears size 24 months.  It's been so long since I've had a child in that size that I don't remember - what is the difference between 24 months and 2t?  I'm wondering about purchasing a tshirt and need to make sure I get the right size.  If I bought 2t, is that gonna work?  Or do I need to make sure it's 24 months?



I would go with a 2T. It is a tiny bit bigger but I think it would be better to be an inch too long than short.


----------



## ibesue

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



BIG HUGS for you.  I am so sorry you are having such a bad time.  And that is something my DH would do too.  He would think that having the background would be similar to going to WDW.    And its only one year.  Maybe next year you will be able to go!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> What pattern are y'all using for the stripwork skirts?  the vertical stripe ones...



For just a stripwork skirt, Leslie did a great tutorial for us a little while ago. It was one of the first things I made, it was very to understand. I know she has it on her blog.... It is in my favorite's at home, but it is on her blog too... I think it is in her signature. I know it is my sweet sunshine, but I can't remember the full address. If she doesn't post it, I will when I get home


----------



## maiziezoe

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



 Big hugs for you.


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> I thought I saw one on disboards, it was mickey mouse dressed like jack sparrow, but I am not sure where I saw it!    So when someone asked if I could do a shirt for them, I said yes.    Now I can't find it.  I guess I could find a picture and work my brain again to try to digitize it, but I prefer to just buy the designs!!




I thought I had seen it too, now that you mention it.  When I went to where I thought it was, this is what I found, and I don't think it was it?
http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=2291


----------



## revrob

revrob said:


> I thought I had seen it too, now that you mention it.  When I went to where I thought it was, this is what I found, and I don't think it was it?
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=2291



Now that I think of it, I think what I remember seeing was Lisa's hand pieced design that she had posted here a long while ago.  I saw a lady pirate design on miss mary mack designs on etsy.  I wonder if she also has jack sparrow that she hasn't relisted yet?


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> Now that I think of it, I think what I remember seeing was Lisa's hand pieced design that she had posted here a long while ago.  I saw a lady pirate design on miss mary mack designs on etsy.  I wonder if she also has jack sparrow that she hasn't relisted yet?




I saw this as a finished product (not just the design)...is this what you were thinking of?


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> Lisa, its good to see you again!  What is the site that you use for industry measurements?  I would love to take a peek at it!



It's ronis dot com. They have measurements for the different sizes of dress forms they sell. Just go to the page for Royal Forms and click on links for the different forms. It will have a table with a lot of measurements for the sizes available of that form. They have forms from infant up to adult so it's very helpful when I have someone buying ahead who just has a general size needed rather than specific measurements.



aimeeg said:


> Hannah made me go back to this dress three times! She loved it and so do I!! By the way I got Alice and it is FAB!



I'm so glad the dress arrived! I meant to check the delivery tracking and totally forgot.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> What pattern are y'all using for the stripwork skirts?  the vertical stripe ones...



I made up a tutorial, but haven't made a skirt since I made the tutorial so it is without pictures for now.  Here's the instructions on my blog.

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html


----------



## my*2*angels

Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.




This is her trying to twirl!LOL


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> I made up a tutorial, but haven't made a skirt since I made the tutorial so it is without pictures for now.  Here's the instructions on my blog.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html



Excellent tutorial, thank you for sharing.  It is just what I need.


----------



## my*2*angels

2cutekidz said:


> I made up a tutorial, but haven't made a skirt since I made the tutorial so it is without pictures for now.  Here's the instructions on my blog.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html



Great job on this tutorial!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



Just beautiful!  I love that fabric and it looks great on a patchwork skirt!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



I am so sorry you have to cancel.  I know how hard it is when you really want to get away and take a break from the problems of real life.  I pray next year will be a great trip.  Men, yep, very sensitive.


----------



## mirandag819

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



That is so beautiful. I love all of those fabrics, and they all look perfect combined like that.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

coteau_chick said:


> Warning very sad post ahead
> 
> Prayers needed
> 
> I am posting this because this family in our area NEEDS prayer desparately.
> I am also wanting to alert anyone reading to be careful when rushing off to work.




Prayers said, this is such a tragedy.



my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



Ohhhh, I just love it. Those fabrics so summery and airy.


----------



## maiziezoe

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



That is so adorable!  Love the twirly-ness!


----------



## LisaZoe

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



That came out great! I love the combination of prints. It makes me want to dig through my box of fabric remnants and make a twirl skirt right now. LOL


----------



## KARAJ

maiziezoe said:


> Last week I made these jammies for my little kids... DS-4 and DD-2.



You hit the Joanne's red tag sale also didn't you. I see a few of those that I picked up as well.


----------



## KARAJ

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



I wish I could help but all I can do is send you good thoughts, , and . I hope all works out.


----------



## CastleCreations

I'm in the mood for a new sewing machine...any suggestions. The only feature I'd like to have is that it be either an embroidery machine or a combo and have at least a 5X7 embroidery frame. 
Help...LOL


----------



## 3huskymom

This might be a dumb question b/c I haven't tried it yet. But if I was to embroider with my new embroidery machine on the bottom of a pair of store bought pants/jeans, do I need to open up the seams to do it? I have a 4X4 and  5X7 hoop for it. Thanks!


----------



## aimeeg

Here is my Capt. Jack. Jessica's is 100 times better. Maybe she will post it. I had terrible tension issues with this applique.


----------



## mrsmiller

Been a little busy with a lot of sewing (and facebook'ing a lot!!)  so I am a little behind with this thread!!!

Beth (prayers for your family and hoping the adoption will go thru soon, Coteau_chick (prayers for the family , what a tragedy so sad

, ireland nicole sending you hugs and hoping that everything works out soon! I know how you feel about canceling a trip , we also had to cancel ours and my sticker is still in my sig 

Lisa---as usual your creations are just incredible and what can I say....I just love the vida dress!!!
OK Now for a question for you guys:

I've been asked to teach sewing lesson at 3 different places, One of them is for basic sewing (beginners) now , the only time I went for sewing class I was told to leave so I am not familiar what is taught in beginners class, what is taught? , do they work with patterns or with a sloper --I kind of like the idea of teaching from a basic sloper-I'm  thinking  basic sewing machine operation, basic fabric knowledge including grain/bias ,how to take measures, hardware (zippers and such) and pattern making and garment construction??? --  i just need a general idea on what is taught at the beginners level... Not sure on what to do...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mrsmiller said:


> Been a little busy with a lot of sewing (and facebook'ing a lot!!)  so I am a little behind with this thread!!!
> 
> Beth (prayers for your family and hoping the adoption will go thru soon, Coteau_chick (prayers for the family , what a tragedy so sad
> 
> , ireland nicole sending you hugs and hoping that everything works out soon! I know how you feel about canceling a trip , we also had to cancel ours and my sticker is still in my sig
> 
> Lisa---as usual your creations are just incredible and what can I say....I just love the vida dress!!!
> OK Now for a question for you guys:
> 
> I've been asked to teach sewing lesson at 3 different places, One of them is for basic sewing (beginners) now , the only time I went for sewing class I was told to leave so I am not familiar what is taught in beginners class, what is taught? , do they work with patterns or with a sloper --I kind of like the idea of teaching from a basic sloper-I'm  thinking  basic sewing machine operation, basic fabric knowledge including grain/bias ,how to take measures, hardware (zippers and such) and pattern making and garment construction??? --  i just need a general idea on what is taught at the beginners level... Not sure on what to do...



I consider myself a beginner and have no idea what a "sloper" is so that would be a great place to start!! I would love to know basic knowledge about fabrics, measurements,hardware and everything you said!! Have you thought about an interactive online sewing class for us beginner disboutiquers?


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I consider myself a beginner and have no idea what a "sloper" is so that would be a great place to start!! I would love to know basic knowledge about fabrics, measurements,hardware and everything you said!! Have you thought about an interactive online sewing class for us beginner disboutiquers?


I second that emotion; I would love to have Linette teach an online class to us "newbie" sewers!


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



 Oh, hugs to you.  Things will look up again and you can start planning for the next trip.




maiziezoe said:


> Last week I made these jammies for my little kids... DS-4 and DD-2.
> 
> I took the pictures with my cell phone so they are not very bright.



Lots of jammies.  Cool. 



my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



That is so cute.  Love the fabric.


----------



## mrsmiller

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I consider myself a beginner and have no idea what a "sloper" is so that would be a great place to start!! I would love to know basic knowledge about fabrics, measurements,hardware and everything you said!! Have you thought about an interactive online sewing class for us beginner disboutiquers?





ireland_nicole said:


> I second that emotion; I would love to have Linette teach an online class to us "newbie" sewers!



Thank you guys  I think you are giving me a little too much credit!!!as to tell you guys the truth I can say that just recently I was able to master zippers, scared1 and they are still not "perfect" and I am still unable to use a ruffler

Sloper-- it is just a basic pattern cut to standard measures (child or adult size ) --bodice , sleeves, skirt and pants-- you use this basic pattern to draft and create different patterns for different outfits (designs)--for example using a basic  child sloper  (bodice, sleeves, pants) I was able to draft the kimono one--so depending what you do with the basic pieces (sloper or sometimes called a basic pattern, master pattern or basic fitting pattern) you create a  different outfits (patterns) ...

Linnette


----------



## tricia

mrsmiller said:


> Been a little busy with a lot of sewing (and facebook'ing a lot!!)  so I am a little behind with this thread!!!
> 
> Beth (prayers for your family and hoping the adoption will go thru soon, Coteau_chick (prayers for the family , what a tragedy so sad
> 
> , ireland nicole sending you hugs and hoping that everything works out soon! I know how you feel about canceling a trip , we also had to cancel ours and my sticker is still in my sig
> 
> Lisa---as usual your creations are just incredible and what can I say....I just love the vida dress!!!
> OK Now for a question for you guys:
> 
> I've been asked to teach sewing lesson at 3 different places, One of them is for basic sewing (beginners) now , the only time I went for sewing class I was told to leave so I am not familiar what is taught in beginners class, what is taught? , do they work with patterns or with a sloper --I kind of like the idea of teaching from a basic sloper-I'm  thinking  basic sewing machine operation, basic fabric knowledge including grain/bias ,how to take measures, hardware (zippers and such) and pattern making and garment construction??? --  i just need a general idea on what is taught at the beginners level... Not sure on what to do...




If it were me taking a beginner class I would want to know most of what you said above, except for the sloper stuff and the pattern making.  I am happy just following a pattern (especially the CarlaC ones) and cant see myself actually wanting to create my own pattern.  Anyway JMHO.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Posted this on my pre trippie but no one seems to be there tonight so I wanted to ask my fellower disboutiquesr thier opinions.

Friday, they are having a father son look alike contest. Now I think as does most people we come in contact with think that Russell is the spitting image of Mark. Mark doesn't think so.  The 1st prize is $500 gift card to the mall. I am going to dress them alike too. Do you think we have a chance? This is not the best pic but I just snapped it quick.


----------



## LisaZoe

mrsmiller said:


> I've been asked to teach sewing lesson at 3 different places, One of them is for basic sewing (beginners) now , the only time I went for sewing class I was told to leave so I am not familiar what is taught in beginners class, what is taught? , do they work with patterns or with a sloper --I kind of like the idea of teaching from a basic sloper-I'm  thinking  basic sewing machine operation, basic fabric knowledge including grain/bias ,how to take measures, hardware (zippers and such) and pattern making and garment construction??? --  i just need a general idea on what is taught at the beginners level... Not sure on what to do...



I'd start by asking the place where you'll teach if they have a syllabus or other outline of what a beginning class covers. If they don't, I think it would be best to start very simple with the emphasis being on operating the machine, cutting out the fabric correctly (i.e. how to follow the grain and when to use the bias) and other basic skills. As for what to make, I'd keep it simple as well, such as a tote bag or apron. Depending on the length of the class, a simple garment might be the next step.

IMHO, introducing new students to slopers and pattern making might be overwhelming with all the other things they'll need to learn. You could definitely mention what slopers are and how they'd be useful once the students were ready to move past commercial patterns. Heck, you might even be able to teach a class on using slopers to intermediate to advanced students. 

BTW - Do you have a good source for slopers? I've never used them myself and think it's something I'd find useful.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

disneylovinfamily said:


> Posted this on my pre trippie but no one seems to be there tonight so I wanted to ask my fellower disboutiquesr thier opinions.
> 
> Friday, they are having a father son look alike contest. Now I think as does most people we come in contact with think that Russell is the spitting image of Mark. Mark doesn't think so.  The 1st prize is $500 gift card to the mall. I am going to dress them alike too. Do you think we have a chance? This is not the best pic but I just snapped it quick.



 I think you have a great chance!


----------



## teresajoy

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL


Wow Mindy!!! That looks great!!!! So gorgeous!! 


disneylovinfamily said:


> Posted this on my pre trippie but no one seems to be there tonight so I wanted to ask my fellower disboutiquesr thier opinions.
> 
> Friday, they are having a father son look alike contest. Now I think as does most people we come in contact with think that Russell is the spitting image of Mark. Mark doesn't think so.  The 1st prize is $500 gift card to the mall. I am going to dress them alike too. Do you think we have a chance? This is not the best pic but I just snapped it quick.



Honestly, I don't think they look much alike, but I'd still enter them in the contest anway! It will be cute and fun!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Here is a picture of the Jack Sparrow Mickey tee that LisaZoe made for my son...


----------



## mirandag819

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here is a picture of the Jack Sparrow Mickey tee that LisaZoe made for my son...



Are we playing Where's Waldo?  I give up, where is your son in the crowd?


----------



## emcreative

I was going to be my normal "wise"donkey" self and say..

WOW, I know LisaZoe's stuff is amazing, but that's an INCREDIBLE amount of detail!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow. 






OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.



















Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.


----------



## my*2*angels

disneylovinfamily said:


> Just beautiful!  I love that fabric and it looks great on a patchwork skirt!



Thank you!



mirandag819 said:


> That is so beautiful. I love all of those fabrics, and they all look perfect combined like that.



Thanks so much!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ohhhh, I just love it. Those fabrics so summery and airy.



Thanks!  



maiziezoe said:


> That is so adorable!  Love the twirly-ness!



Thanks so much!  I love how twirly it is too!



LisaZoe said:


> That came out great! I love the combination of prints. It makes me want to dig through my box of fabric remnants and make a twirl skirt right now. LOL



Thanks Lisa!  I know what you mean!  It is pretty tedious, but when I was done, I immediately wanted another one!LOL  They are slightly addictive!



tricia said:


> That is so cute.  Love the fabric.



Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> Wow Mindy!!! That looks great!!!! So gorgeous!!



Thank you Teresa!


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.



WOW Lisa!  You are AMAZING! How could you not be confident? You ROCK!


----------



## LisaZoe

my*2*angels said:


> WOW Lisa!  You are AMAZING! How could you not be confident? You ROCK!



Thank you! I've struggled with self-confidence in my work since childhood. I can usually ignore the doubts but I have to admit I look at my things and think they are pretty plain. Of course I'm a fairly plain kind of person so elaborate, highly embellished, over the top creations don't come as easily as simple and functional.... but cute.


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I've struggled with self-confidence in my work since childhood. I can usually ignore the doubts but I have to admit I look at my things and think they are pretty plain. Of course I'm a fairly plain kind of person so elaborate, highly embellished, over the top creations don't come as easily as simple and functional.... but cute.



What's funny, is I think your things are FAR from plain!  They are always extremely detailed and just perfect.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

So I bought a cupcake bling iron on for baby Abby now I am conflicted on what I should put it on.  I have this fabric.


----------



## my*2*angels

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So I bought a cupcake bling iron on for baby Abby now I am conflicted on what I should put it on.  I have this fabric.



I love the aqua blue, but it might show up better on the darker fabrics.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I've struggled with self-confidence in my work since childhood. I can usually ignore the doubts but I have to admit I look at my things and think they are pretty plain. Of course I'm a fairly plain kind of person so elaborate, highly embellished, over the top creations don't come as easily as simple and functional.... but cute.



I think it's amazing!  Someone posted something of yours on here and I had to go back to a "different" site because I thought it reminded me of something there (in terms of style) and it was yours, too, just like I thought!

I've really really struggled finding things for my boys for this upcoming trip.  I think what you just posted is wonderful and right on target!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

'
The frosting is pink


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy


----------



## Adi12982

So, I wanted to ask what your opinions are on cloth diapers/diapering.  

Also, wasn't someone sewing some??? T- was that you???  If so, where did you get a pattern, what supplies did you need, etc.  I was thinking about trying a few, maybe when at home. . . but not sure, which is why I'm asking about opinions too. . .


----------



## MouseTriper

Teresa...your Pm box is FULL!


----------



## KARAJ

Tykatmadismomma said:


> '
> The frosting is pink



With the outline tealish and pink
(if I am seeing the colors right??)i would go with the purple. But I love that swirly fabric!!


----------



## my*2*angels

KARAJ said:


> With the outline tealish and pink
> (if I am seeing the colors right??)i would go with the purple. But I love that swirly fabric!!



I think so too!


----------



## jeniamt

Karenj2 said:


> There are lots of families I know that are into reenacting (midieval, viking, etc.) - if they can afford it, I could see them buying that dress.  It's beautiful!
> 
> I'm hoping that if I have kids I'll be able to bring them along on my Viking events...



Wow thanks, I've never heard of such things but it sounds very cool.



tngal said:


> I am wanting to learn to sew!! I have checked all the place recommended to me by everyone on this board and none that are relatively close offer sewing classes, so I guess I am just going to have to buy a patter and fabric and dive in and learn on my own!!
> 
> My first question is this...I am wanting to make some simple sundresses for my 2 dd's. What pattern would you recommend? any specific brand or style #? I think my oldest dd's is going to be the most difficult because she is older and wears junior size clothing even though she is only 11!
> 
> I love some of the work you all have done on here. Do you all sell on ebay or another site that you could direct me to and what to put in the search box?
> 
> Thanks again...you guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> Lisa



I know a lot of others have answered this question (I'm a few days behind!) but I might suggest the pillowcase style dress, even for an 11yo.  My 5th grader and her friends still wear them.  Plus its super easy.



danicaw said:


> Great Dress! Love the fabric too, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Hat!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Love all the fabric finds! I may have to go to JoAnn and see what they have on sale! Thanks for the tip
> 
> I finally finished my purse!
> I really like how it turned out!
> I wanted something casual and fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the mice and lining.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite taken by the mice.... seriously I want to put them on everything



Love the purse!



mirandag819 said:


> I just got some potentially AWESOME NEWS! Dh, who is in Iraq, called today and said he may just be getting his 2 weeks leave on DD's birthday in August and might be able to meet us at Disney World and surprise her!!!!!    I have been planning an awesome trip, but have been so bummed he wouldn't get to enjoy some of the things I have planned (like the 2 VIP tours I booked). I was excited to still take DD on her birthday and cheer her up, but it was going to feel wierd being at Disney without him (she has been missing him bad hear lately.... I found her in a corner the other night squeezing his picture and crying, she said, "It's just so hard, I miss him so much and it is just hard trying to be happy like he wants me to". ) I can't imagine surprising her on her birthday with daddy waiting at the castle or something. It is still just a maybe, but he says there is a really good chance, so everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!



How wonderful!  If it works out, you should let Disney know what is going on  .  Maybe they can arrange something special for you guys.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Same as above, please anyone, get me an ADR for LeCelliers for a party of 3 for dinner from Sept 23 on.  Oh Goodness, I am going off the deep end
> 
> I just did a 10 hour day at work.  Yes, my part time job.  I am just exhausted now and need sleep.



Wow, are ADRs that hard to get a hold of for LeCelliers?  I've got to go there.  We always do the same thing for our Epcot dinner... outside at the Rose and Crown to eat and watch the light show.  I think we've done it 15 times.  Its DHs favorite but I think its time for a change!

I'm soooo behind 'cause I've been working on the following:


















Did I mention, I hate doing eyes???  They drive me crazy.  Plus, I'm never sure whether I should outline everything in black or match the thread to the fabric.  I did the latter on these but ended up adding some black around the eyes.  You can't really see poor Flounder's details, should have used a darker yellow I guess.  It will be awhile before I do another stripwork/simply sweet style.  I hate attaching the bodice to the gathered skirt.  I'm going back to the Vida for the next few!


----------



## ibesue

3huskymom said:


> This might be a dumb question b/c I haven't tried it yet. But if I was to embroider with my new embroidery machine on the bottom of a pair of store bought pants/jeans, do I need to open up the seams to do it? I have a 4X4 and  5X7 hoop for it. Thanks!



You will need to open the seam to allow the embroidery hoop room.  Other wise you will end up embroidering the legs together! 



aimeeg said:


> Here is my Capt. Jack. Jessica's is 100 times better. Maybe she will post it. I had terrible tension issues with this applique.



So cute!!!  But I need someone to digitize it!    I know my limitations!  



mrsmiller said:


> I've been asked to teach sewing lesson at 3 different places, One of them is for basic sewing (beginners) now , the only time I went for sewing class I was told to leave so I am not familiar what is taught in beginners class, what is taught? , do they work with patterns or with a sloper --I kind of like the idea of teaching from a basic sloper-I'm  thinking  basic sewing machine operation, basic fabric knowledge including grain/bias ,how to take measures, hardware (zippers and such) and pattern making and garment construction??? --  i just need a general idea on what is taught at the beginners level... Not sure on what to do...



I definitely think you should teach them the basics like fabric grain, etc.  I don't think I would start with the slopers.  BUT, I think you should do an online class for us about the slopers!!!  I would love to know about how to do that so I don't have to put different patterns together to make different things!!!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here is a picture of the Jack Sparrow Mickey tee that LisaZoe made for my son...



So cute, but Lisa does her own embroidery!!  I am impressed, but I also remember spending a full week last summer trying to do a Jo Jo's circus embroidery on my own.  It wasn't a pretty sight!!!



emcreative said:


> I was going to be my normal "wise"donkey" self and say..
> 
> WOW, I know LisaZoe's stuff is amazing, but that's an INCREDIBLE amount of detail!!!





mirandag819 said:


> Are we playing Where's Waldo?  I give up, where is your son in the crowd?



  how come I could see the picture and you guys couldn't.    It's usually me who can't see things!  



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.



All your sets are BEAUTIFUL!!!  I am so happy you are back and showing your wonderful designs!!!  And I love your jack sparrow...  Now if only you digitized!   I would be the first in line to buy that Jack!!!



Adi12982 said:


> So, I wanted to ask what your opinions are on cloth diapers/diapering.
> 
> Also, wasn't someone sewing some??? T- was that you???  If so, where did you get a pattern, what supplies did you need, etc.  I was thinking about trying a few, maybe when at home. . . but not sure, which is why I'm asking about opinions too. . .



My youngest DGD is cloth diapered!  Her mom loves it!  I have a couple of patterns, but whenever I think I am ready, I read about different fabrics and get all confused again!  So I haven't actually made one yet.


----------



## jeniamt

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.



Your stuff is AMAZING!!!!



LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I've struggled with self-confidence in my work since childhood. I can usually ignore the doubts but I have to admit I look at my things and think they are pretty plain. Of course I'm a fairly plain kind of person so elaborate, highly embellished, over the top creations don't come as easily as simple and functional.... but cute.



Your stuff is not plain, its perfectly embellished.  I do have to say, I've checked out your e-bay stuff and you do not charge enough.  I know how much time it takes to put a dress together, thinking about the applique design, creating it, choosing the fabrics... and you have even started sewing yet!  Your stuff is worth at least double what you charge.


----------



## fairygoodmother

HELP PLEASE!!

I'm working on the princess dresses for the wedding...ivory and white brocade.  In the last 15 minutes I have broken 4 serger needles.  What could possibly be wrong?  First it was BOTH needles, then it was only the right needle (twice).

Can I do it with just the left needle?  It would just be wide, right?
I'm so frustrated!


----------



## t-beri

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



LOVE!!!!!  Mindy you did such a fabulous job w/ these fabrics. Of course Jennifer makes it easy, huh???  Rylie is absolutely gorgeous in those colors!!!



Adi12982 said:


> So, I wanted to ask what your opinions are on cloth diapers/diapering.
> 
> Also, wasn't someone sewing some??? T- was that you???  If so, where did you get a pattern, what supplies did you need, etc.  I was thinking about trying a few, maybe when at home. . . but not sure, which is why I'm asking about opinions too. . .



My opinion on CD'ing.  DO IT.  
WHY?
One ton of garbage is created for each baby who uses disposable diapers

Over 27 billion disposable diaps are sold and then put into landfills in the US each year 

Noone knows how long it takes for a disposable diap to decompose. The estimate is 250-500 years under optimal circumstances.

Disposable diapers contain traces of dioxin, listed by the EPA as the most toxic of all cancer linked chemicals. They also contain Tributyl-tin (TBT) a toxic pollutant known to cause hormonal problems in humans and animals.

Disposable diapers use 20 times more raw materials like crude oil and wood pulp to make.

Then there is cost.  disposable diaps can range anywhere from$1600-$2300 from birth to potty training. If you use simple cloth diapers (prefolds and covers) or diapers made out of recycled materials (old baby towels, flannel blankets or t-shirts) you could diaper your baby for as little as $300.    Don't get me wrong there are expensive cloth diapers too. But even w/ the organic fabrics I bought (I'm only using the good stuff on the INSIDE of the diapers LOL) I think I'll be able to diaper this baby from start to finish for about $600.

If you're interested in sewing them, Adi, I'd recommend checking out www.diapersewingdivas.net  they have TONS of support for mamas who CD, breast feed, natural or home birth.  PLUS lots of info on sewing diapers.  There are a TON of free patterns and most patterns you buy only run about $5 or so.  The site is pretty extensive so if you get lost give me a shout and I'll point you in the right direction.
Here are a few of the diaps I've made for Littlest.






One of these is snapped wonky, it's not really wonky in real life.






Those were the first 4 of two different patterns, we've got about 16 done total now  I need to take more pics. 

OH and did I mention how CUTE cloth diapers are and breathable if you use all natural fibers.  So no more diaper rash, yay!

Also check out www.pinstripesandpolkadots.com...go to their Diapering Basics page, you will find an answer to any questions you have including the debunking of many myths about CD's


----------



## emcreative

*Question for those who have CarlaC's new "Patricia" Tunic Pattern (especially the Fluffy   )*

Would it be appropriate to make this _without _the sleeves at all?  I am wondering what the arm holes would look like (would they gap too low) and if the shoulders would look wonky.

Thanks!


----------



## t-beri

I think it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


> I guess I could find a picture and work my brain again to try to digitize it, but I prefer to just buy the designs!!



The pics are a bit rough, but would something like this work?


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> The pics are a bit rough, but would something like this work?



OOOOOO, I want that second one for myself! I LOVE Captain Jack!

Has anyone seen a pirate Minnie design?


----------



## Katie's Gram

I have made my granddaughter a sleeping beauty dress in pink I have having a hard time designing the white color and tips or ideas?


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> so this is OT, but i hope y'all can indulge me a little bit; I'm just feeling really overwhelmed and frustrated.  First and foremost, it looks like we're going to have to cancel our Disney trip because of the tornado damage.  Our decuctible is 4000 and because of the kids ever increasing medical bills we can't think of any way to come up with that kind of money and still make the trip.  And the worst of it is that DD will turn 10 in January so it will cost a lot more to go from now on.  I know that it's a vacation, nothing more... but everyday is so hard! and that week keeps me going the other 51.  I'm just in a bad place at the minute, DH has been extremely distant, the bills are piling up, my sewing machine broke, I've been in a flare from the stress this week so I'm not sleeping well, am exhausted and in much worse pain than usual, etc. etc.
> 
> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



We feel your pain.  We had a visit from the eye of our friend Gustav last year.  ($5300 wind deduct.).  Our trip is during hurricane season.  I hope that we don't have anymore visits.  My DH said we are moving if we do.  

We hope the $ fairy finds you.  You never know when she will.  Don't forget your lotto tickets.  We bought quite a few last year.


----------



## littlepeppers

my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



I can't wait until my DD likes to twirl.  I'm jealous.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneylovinfamily said:


> Posted this on my pre trippie but no one seems to be there tonight so I wanted to ask my fellower disboutiquesr thier opinions.
> 
> Friday, they are having a father son look alike contest. Now I think as does most people we come in contact with think that Russell is the spitting image of Mark. Mark doesn't think so.  The 1st prize is $500 gift card to the mall. I am going to dress them alike too. Do you think we have a chance? This is not the best pic but I just snapped it quick.


Fun!  I say go and just have a great time.  When you win it is the bonus.  


my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL


The skirt is adorable as is your daughter.  Love the fabric choice.


mrsmiller said:


> OK Now for a question for you guys:
> 
> I've been asked to teach sewing lesson at 3 different places, One of them is for basic sewing (beginners) now , the only time I went for sewing class I was told to leave so I am not familiar what is taught in beginners class, what is taught? , do they work with patterns or with a sloper --I kind of like the idea of teaching from a basic sloper-I'm  thinking  basic sewing machine operation, basic fabric knowledge including grain/bias ,how to take measures, hardware (zippers and such) and pattern making and garment construction??? --  i just need a general idea on what is taught at the beginners level... Not sure on what to do...


I would love an online course or webinar of patternmaking!  When are you going to start?  Would you consider a webinar?  Beginning class should just be the basics, fabrics, grain, bias, how to read commercial pattern front and back, notions, pieces, backstitch, zig zag, etc.  Then teach next level classes that are more specific.  JMO.


----------



## troijka

vargas17 said:


> I have some at home.  How much do you need?  I can get it to you if it the right fabric.  Here is a pic




Krissy,
YES!  That is one of the fabrics I am looking for!!!!!!!  I am happy to pay you whatever you want and I can get you my address.  Would you mind letting me know how much you have?

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Christi


----------



## MinnieVanMom

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.


Lisa, I am speechless.  Those are just amazing and your are so talented and skilled.  Will you team up with Linnette and offer classes?  


Tykatmadismomma said:


> So I bought a cupcake bling iron on for baby Abby now I am conflicted on what I should put it on.  I have this fabric.


I like pink but blue is nice also.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Adi12982 said:


> So, I wanted to ask what your opinions are on cloth diapers/diapering.
> 
> Also, wasn't someone sewing some??? T- was that you???  If so, where did you get a pattern, what supplies did you need, etc.  I was thinking about trying a few, maybe when at home. . . but not sure, which is why I'm asking about opinions too. . .



I've never sewed them but used cloth diapers on the last 2 of my 5 kids.  I loved them, especially the kind with snaps. I bought one of the sprayers to spray the dirty ones into the toilet & it worked great!  I have just been learning how to sew & wish I had learned earlier.  I am thinking that I have a limited time that my girls (oldest 8 & youngest 6) will still enjoy me sewing for them & then I am going to consider making cloth diapers for others if I can get the hang of it.   I say go ahead & give it a try! I think my favorite pics of my youngest child are the great diaper shots  I took.  this is my fave but I did not make the diaper:





but I also loved the newborn days of :





sorry but I had to share I never thought I'd miss the days of diapering but my cloth dipes were/ are so cute ( I still haven't let go of all of them, I know I have issues, LOL)


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> I'm working on the princess dresses for the wedding...ivory and white brocade.  In the last 15 minutes I have broken 4 serger needles.  What could possibly be wrong?  First it was BOTH needles, then it was only the right needle (twice).
> 
> Can I do it with just the left needle?  It would just be wide, right?
> I'm so frustrated!



Wow! When you said you would be sewing dresses all night you were not kidding.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.

I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.











They one in the lower left hand corner I sewed together in a really strange way. . . I don't know what I was doing. . . the rick rack ended up inside the pocket, but since it is just a potholder I left it the way it was.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.



Wow!!!!!  I know we're nice here, and supportive of everyone's work, but seriously, those are incredible.  Your attention to detail and quality of work, plus your ability to utilize color and pattern are really special, and way above what I could even aspire to do.  Seriously, you are gifted at what you do.  



jeniamt said:


> Wow thanks, I've never heard of such things but it sounds very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of others have answered this question (I'm a few days behind!) but I might suggest the pillowcase style dress, even for an 11yo.  My 5th grader and her friends still wear them.  Plus its super easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the purse!
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful!  If it works out, you should let Disney know what is going on  .  Maybe they can arrange something special for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are ADRs that hard to get a hold of for LeCelliers?  I've got to go there.  We always do the same thing for our Epcot dinner... outside at the Rose and Crown to eat and watch the light show.  I think we've done it 15 times.  Its DHs favorite but I think its time for a change!
> 
> I'm soooo behind 'cause I've been working on the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention, I hate doing eyes???  They drive me crazy.  Plus, I'm never sure whether I should outline everything in black or match the thread to the fabric.  I did the latter on these but ended up adding some black around the eyes.  You can't really see poor Flounder's details, should have used a darker yellow I guess.  It will be awhile before I do another stripwork/simply sweet style.  I hate attaching the bodice to the gathered skirt.  I'm going back to the Vida for the next few!


I love the ariel outfit, super, super cute!!!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.
> 
> I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They one in the lower left hand corner I sewed together in a really strange way. . . I don't know what I was doing. . . the rick rack ended up inside the pocket, but since it is just a potholder I left it the way it was.



Cute!  I have to figure out how to make some, they're adorable!


----------



## vargas17

troijka said:


> Krissy,
> YES!  That is one of the fabrics I am looking for!!!!!!!  I am happy to pay you whatever you want and I can get you my address.  Would you mind letting me know how much you have?
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Christi



I will measure when I get home and pm you.


----------



## maiziezoe

KARAJ said:


> You hit the Joanne's red tag sale also didn't you. I see a few of those that I picked up as well.



I got them at Hobby Lobby... they had all their character fabric 40% off. I'm going to hit JoAnn's this weekend! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Posted this on my pre trippie but no one seems to be there tonight so I wanted to ask my fellower disboutiquesr thier opinions.
> 
> Friday, they are having a father son look alike contest. Now I think as does most people we come in contact with think that Russell is the spitting image of Mark. Mark doesn't think so.  The 1st prize is $500 gift card to the mall. I am going to dress them alike too. Do you think we have a chance? This is not the best pic but I just snapped it quick.



Cute!  Go for it!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.



Oh. My. Goodness. I wish I had 1/16th of the talent you have. These are AMAZING!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.
> 
> I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They one in the lower left hand corner I sewed together in a really strange way. . . I don't know what I was doing. . . the rick rack ended up inside the pocket, but since it is just a potholder I left it the way it was.



I love these!!  I might have to make some!!  They are really cute!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So I bought a cupcake bling iron on for baby Abby now I am conflicted on what I should put it on.  I have this fabric.



I don't know. I'm wondering if that design will show up very well on the swirly fabrics, but I really love the swirly fabrics!! I know! You should buy Heathersue's cupcake design and put it on there!   I'm just no help at all, am I! 



Adi12982 said:


> So, I wanted to ask what your opinions are on cloth diapers/diapering.
> 
> Also, wasn't someone sewing some??? T- was that you???  If so, where did you get a pattern, what supplies did you need, etc.  I was thinking about trying a few, maybe when at home. . . but not sure, which is why I'm asking about opinions too. . .



We cloth diapered Corey, but not Arminda or Lydia. If I were to ever have another baby (which I'm not) I would cloth diaper again. It wasn't that hard to do, and like T said, it is much better for the environment. I just used the tri-folds (Gerber mostly) and rubber pants. I had a few of the all in one diapers (remember this was 17 years ago, so things have probably changed a bit since then!) and I hated them! They leaked horribly. I had a few different brands and then just gave up on them.  I also used the diaper wraps, which I liked better (the kind where you put the diaper in and then it velcors on) But, honestly, my favorite thing and the easiest to use were just good old diaper pins and the rubber pants. I had some that were made out of a tafetta type material that were really nice, but I usually just bought the Gerber ones.  And, the tri-fold diapers are just so versatile, they fit up until they are potty trained. And, they are so cheap too! I let everyone know I was cloth diapering while I was pregnant and got a lot of the diapers for shower presents. I think three packages were all I had for Corey's entire diaperhood!  And, like T said, he didn't get many rashes at all. Of course, I also breastfed all my kids and didn't feed him food very early either. I think that helps a lot. I could go on for another couple pages about the wonders of breastfeeding and delaying solid foods... and then don't get me started on carseats!!! Oh, my future daughter in law is going to just LOVE me!!!! 

I also bought a bunch of cheap washcloths to use instead of baby wipes. 

Well, that was probably more info than you needed from someone who hasn't used cloth diapers in 15 years! LOL! Well, actually we used a few with Arminda when we were low on the disposables!

And, now that I've typed all that and lost all of you! I have a question. Lydia still wets the bed, and I would really like to get away from using the "side closing panties" Aka: diapers. Does anyone have any suggestions for a cloth diaper? She sleeps with Arminda so it really has to be leakproof!! 



MouseTriper said:


> Teresa...your Pm box is FULL!



Cleaned it out just for you and Cindee!! 


jeniamt said:


> Wow thanks, I've never heard of such things but it sounds very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of others have answered this question (I'm a few days behind!) but I might suggest the pillowcase style dress, even for an 11yo.  My 5th grader and her friends still wear them.  Plus its super easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the purse!
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful!  If it works out, you should let Disney know what is going on  .  Maybe they can arrange something special for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are ADRs that hard to get a hold of for LeCelliers?  I've got to go there.  We always do the same thing for our Epcot dinner... outside at the Rose and Crown to eat and watch the light show.  I think we've done it 15 times.  Its DHs favorite but I think its time for a change!
> 
> I'm soooo behind 'cause I've been working on the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention, I hate doing eyes???  They drive me crazy.  Plus, I'm never sure whether I should outline everything in black or match the thread to the fabric.  I did the latter on these but ended up adding some black around the eyes.  You can't really see poor Flounder's details, should have used a darker yellow I guess.  It will be awhile before I do another stripwork/simply sweet style.  I hate attaching the bodice to the gathered skirt.  I'm going back to the Vida for the next few!


GORGEOUS!!! I love Ariel!!! Someday I'm going to do appliques! Does anyone know of a good tutorial??? 



fairygoodmother said:


> HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> I'm working on the princess dresses for the wedding...ivory and white brocade.  In the last 15 minutes I have broken 4 serger needles.  What could possibly be wrong?  First it was BOTH needles, then it was only the right needle (twice).
> 
> Can I do it with just the left needle?  It would just be wide, right?
> I'm so frustrated!



Darla, can you put the left needle in the right needle spot? I only use the right needle when I use my serger. Are you sure it's threaded right? Is something caught up somewhere? Is everything that can be tightened tightened?? Sorry you are having problems!!! 



emcreative said:


> *Question for those who have CarlaC's new "Patricia" Tunic Pattern (especially the Fluffy   )*
> 
> Would it be appropriate to make this _without _the sleeves at all?  I am wondering what the arm holes would look like (would they gap too low) and if the shoulders would look wonky.
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm, I don't know. I think it might work. Where is Carla? Or has she answered while I was babbling about cloth diapers??? 


emcreative said:


> The pics are a bit rough, but would something like this work?


Where's Heather? She needs to digitize these!!! She has nothing else to do, right? 



Katie's Gram said:


> I have made my granddaughter a sleeping beauty dress in pink I have having a hard time designing the white color and tips or ideas?



Could you post a picture of what you have done? That might help us to help you. 



mgmsmommy said:


> sorry but I had to share I never thought I'd miss the days of diapering but my cloth dipes were/ are so cute ( I still haven't let go of all of them, I know I have issues, LOL)



The other day, I passed on Lydia's Giselle dress to Tessa, but I had to take the pin off that I was using to hold the flowers on. Why? It was one of the diaper pins I used for Corey when he was a baby! So, you are not alone in your issues!! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.
> 
> I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.


I really want to try these!!! They are so cute, and we always need more potholders around here!


----------



## Adi12982

T - THOSE ARE SOOOO CUTE!  I saw I have a message from you on FB - I have to read and and respond, but probably won't until tonight.



mgmsmommy said:


> I've never sewed them but used cloth diapers on the last 2 of my 5 kids.  I loved them, especially the kind with snaps. I bought one of the sprayers to spray the dirty ones into the toilet & it worked great!  I have just been learning how to sew & wish I had learned earlier.  I am thinking that I have a limited time that my girls (oldest 8 & youngest 6) will still enjoy me sewing for them & then I am going to consider making cloth diapers for others if I can get the hang of it.   I say go ahead & give it a try! I think my favorite pics of my youngest child are the great diaper shots  I took.  this is my fave but I did not make the diaper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I also loved the newborn days of :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I had to share I never thought I'd miss the days of diapering but my cloth dipes were/ are so cute ( I still haven't let go of all of them, I know I have issues, LOL)



OH MY GOODNESS - What a cutie!!  Those cloth diapers are cute.  DId you have all-in-ones or did you have to use rubber pants? I'd hate to cover up those cuties!



teresajoy said:


> I don't know. I'm wondering if that design will show up very well on the swirly fabrics, but I really love the swirly fabrics!! I know! You should buy Heathersue's cupcake design and put it on there!   I'm just no help at all, am I!
> 
> 
> 
> We cloth diapered Corey, but not Arminda or Lydia. If I were to ever have another baby (which I'm not) I would cloth diaper again. It wasn't that hard to do, and like T said, it is much better for the environment. I just used the tri-folds (Gerber mostly) and rubber pants. I had a few of the all in one diapers (remember this was 17 years ago, so things have probably changed a bit since then!) and I hated them! They leaked horribly. I had a few different brands and then just gave up on them.  I also used the diaper wraps, which I liked better (the kind where you put the diaper in and then it velcors on) But, honestly, my favorite thing and the easiest to use were just good old diaper pins and the rubber pants. I had some that were made out of a tafetta type material that were really nice, but I usually just bought the Gerber ones.  And, the tri-fold diapers are just so versatile, they fit up until they are potty trained. And, they are so cheap too! I let everyone know I was cloth diapering while I was pregnant and got a lot of the diapers for shower presents. I think three packages were all I had for Corey's entire diaperhood!  And, like T said, he didn't get many rashes at all. Of course, I also breastfed all my kids and didn't feed him food very early either. I think that helps a lot. I could go on for another couple pages about the wonders of breastfeeding and delaying solid foods... and then don't get me started on carseats!!! Oh, my future daughter in law is going to just LOVE me!!!!
> 
> I also bought a bunch of cheap washcloths to use instead of baby wipes.
> 
> Well, that was probably more info than you needed from someone who hasn't used cloth diapers in 15 years! LOL! Well, actually we used a few with Arminda when we were low on the disposables!


Um, that was so not too much info from someone who hasn't done it in a while.  I really appreciate it!! DH really wants to, I'm on the fence about it - so I like hearing people's experiences - good and bad- so I can decide.  I was thinking we may compromise and use cloth at home and disposables when we go out. . . dunno, we'll see.  I would like to do cloth all the way, fits with all the other stuff I'm doing  - going to a Birth Center with a midwife, I REALLY want to BF, etc.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Can someone PM me if we move this week?  I'm consumed with my IRL move and barely get to check in...I know I'm going to miss our move!  Someone be my moving buddy and PM me please!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone PM me if we move this week?  I'm consumed with my IRL move and barely get to check in...I know I'm going to miss our move!  Someone be my moving buddy and PM me please!!!



I'll PM you!


----------



## livndisney

All these "diaper" stories make me want to tell about my first moments as Morgan's mom LOL.  

I will spare you all the details since she has made me promise not to tell. Let's just say when she is a teenager, I will be able to make her do ANYTHING I want LOL/


----------



## teresajoy

Adi12982 said:


> T - THOSE ARE SOOOO CUTE!  I saw I have a message from you on FB - I have to read and and respond, but probably won't until tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS - What a cutie!!  Those cloth diapers are cute.  DId you have all-in-ones or did you have to use rubber pants? I'd hate to cover up those cuties!
> 
> 
> Um, that was so not too much info from someone who hasn't done it in a while.  I really appreciate it!! DH really wants to, I'm on the fence about it - so I like hearing people's experiences - good and bad- so I can decide.  I was thinking we may compromise and use cloth at home and disposables when we go out. . . dunno, we'll see.  I would like to do cloth all the way, fits with all the other stuff I'm doing  - going to a Birth Center with a midwife, I REALLY want to BF, etc.



Thanks! I don't want to come across as too much of a know it all! You know, you can always give cloth diapering a try and if you really don't like it, you aren't going to be out much money if you change your mind.  But, breastfeeding, I say give it your all to make that work! That is SO worth the effort!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> All these "diaper" stories make me want to tell about my first moments as Morgan's mom LOL.
> 
> I will spare you all the details since she has made me promise not to tell. Let's just say when she is a teenager, I will be able to make her do ANYTHING I want LOL/



Well, you could tell us about your "friend's" experience with her daughter!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.
> 
> I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They one in the lower left hand corner I sewed together in a really strange way. . . I don't know what I was doing. . . the rick rack ended up inside the pocket, but since it is just a potholder I left it the way it was.


Those are so cute!  What was the link?  Do you mind sharing as when I get free time I would like to make some.


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Those are so cute!  What was the link?  Do you mind sharing as when I get free time I would like to make some.



It's in the bookmarks under "household items"

here is a direct link:
http://quilttaffy.blogspot.com/2009/02/mickey-mouse-hotpad-potholder-tutorial.html


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> I'll PM you!



Thanks Teresa!  You know how much I hate being lost


----------



## sohappy

I love, love, love cloth diapering!  I didn't do it with Jackson and was on the fence with Cooper.  He was about 4 months old when he developed a rash that would not go away.  Nothing you can think of would help, and believe me, I tried everything.  So, I tried cloth diapers (swaddlebees pockets, to be exact).  Oh how I fell in love!  I will always have a place in my heart for swaddlebees, so trim and nice and all together.  Then I found hyenacart.  Oh my at the gorgeous creations.  I then moved to fitteds and wool.  I knit, so I would make longies and shorties, had a few luxe wool covers- ahhhh makes me want another little bum to cloth diaper.  If I ever have another kid (and I doubt it seriously), I would cloth diaper in a heartbeat.  It was so worth it for us.  The only times we didn't use cloth, were times when we were traveling for a long weekend, or if someone watched the kids (like for a few hours, they were scared they were supposed to throw the poo out).  My daycare even let me send cloth with Cooper each day.  Once he started a 2 year old preschool program, they wouldn't allow it, so we used disposible.  He hated them soooo much, we was potty trained a month after moving to sposies.

Oh, and the potty training was a breeze.  he knew at 18 months what was going on.  I didn't push it because I thought he was too young.  He could have easily potty trained before 2 if I had tried.

One last thing, you might have to experiment to find a nighttime solution that works for you once the baby sleeps through the night.  Most diapers don't hold more than 2 or 3 hours without leaking.  I found fitteds with a doubler or two with wool worked best for Coops.  he never had a single rash after we switched.

Ok, really one last thing, (i love cloth if you can't tell!), be very careful and specific with your wash routine (as in, don't let DH throw your wool shorties in with the diaper wash!).  It is important not to use too much soap, not to use fabric softener.  Lots of good info out there.  Good luck.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stacy...check out FB...your creation is on there today


----------



## Adi12982

sohappy said:


> I love, love, love cloth diapering!  I didn't do it with Jackson and was on the fence with Cooper.  He was about 4 months old when he developed a rash that would not go away.  Nothing you can think of would help, and believe me, I tried everything.  So, I tried cloth diapers (swaddlebees pockets, to be exact).  Oh how I fell in love!  I will always have a place in my heart for swaddlebees, so trim and nice and all together.  Then I found hyenacart.  Oh my at the gorgeous creations.  I then moved to fitteds and wool.  I knit, so I would make longies and shorties, had a few luxe wool covers- ahhhh makes me want another little bum to cloth diaper.  If I ever have another kid (and I doubt it seriously), I would cloth diaper in a heartbeat.  It was so worth it for us.  The only times we didn't use cloth, were times when we were traveling for a long weekend, or if someone watched the kids (like for a few hours, they were scared they were supposed to throw the poo out).  My daycare even let me send cloth with Cooper each day.  Once he started a 2 year old preschool program, they wouldn't allow it, so we used disposible.  He hated them soooo much, we was potty trained a month after moving to sposies.
> 
> Oh, and the potty training was a breeze.  he knew at 18 months what was going on.  I didn't push it because I thought he was too young.  He could have easily potty trained before 2 if I had tried.
> 
> One last thing, you might have to experiment to find a nighttime solution that works for you once the baby sleeps through the night.  Most diapers don't hold more than 2 or 3 hours without leaking.  I found fitteds with a doubler or two with wool worked best for Coops.  he never had a single rash after we switched.
> 
> Ok, really one last thing, (i love cloth if you can't tell!), be very careful and specific with your wash routine (as in, don't let DH throw your wool shorties in with the diaper wash!).  It is important not to use too much soap, not to use fabric softener.  Lots of good info out there.  Good luck.



Thanks so much for the information, I am bookmarking your response.  THANKS!


----------



## snubie

I am reading the cloth diaper responses very closely.  We are thinking about CDing with this little one but DH is still unsure.  Does anyone who CDs have a front loader washer?  DH worries that since the washer uses less water, it won't clean the diapers very well.


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> I am reading the cloth diaper responses very closely.  We are thinking about CDing with this little one but DH is still unsure.  Does anyone who CDs have a front loader washer?  DH worries that since the washer uses less water, it won't clean the diapers very well.



Maybe these will help: 

http://www.diaperjungle.com/he-detergent-chart.html

http://www.mothering.com/discussions/archive/index.php/t-562817.html


----------



## jeniamt

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.
> 
> I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They one in the lower left hand corner I sewed together in a really strange way. . . I don't know what I was doing. . . the rick rack ended up inside the pocket, but since it is just a potholder I left it the way it was.



Oooh, these are cute.  I was thinking I might make these for my FE gifts.  We'll see how many I would have to make first!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks! I don't want to come across as too much of a know it all! You know, you can always give cloth diapering a try and if you really don't like it, you aren't going to be out much money if you change your mind.  But, breastfeeding, I say give it your all to make that work! That is SO worth the effort!





sohappy said:


> I love, love, love cloth diapering!  I didn't do it with Jackson and was on the fence with Cooper.  He was about 4 months old when he developed a rash that would not go away.  Nothing you can think of would help, and believe me, I tried everything.  So, I tried cloth diapers (swaddlebees pockets, to be exact).  Oh how I fell in love!  I will always have a place in my heart for swaddlebees, so trim and nice and all together.  Then I found hyenacart.  Oh my at the gorgeous creations.  I then moved to fitteds and wool.  I knit, so I would make longies and shorties, had a few luxe wool covers- ahhhh makes me want another little bum to cloth diaper.  If I ever have another kid (and I doubt it seriously), I would cloth diaper in a heartbeat.  It was so worth it for us.  The only times we didn't use cloth, were times when we were traveling for a long weekend, or if someone watched the kids (like for a few hours, they were scared they were supposed to throw the poo out).  My daycare even let me send cloth with Cooper each day.  Once he started a 2 year old preschool program, they wouldn't allow it, so we used disposible.  He hated them soooo much, we was potty trained a month after moving to sposies.
> 
> Oh, and the potty training was a breeze.  he knew at 18 months what was going on.  I didn't push it because I thought he was too young.  He could have easily potty trained before 2 if I had tried.
> 
> One last thing, you might have to experiment to find a nighttime solution that works for you once the baby sleeps through the night.  Most diapers don't hold more than 2 or 3 hours without leaking.  I found fitteds with a doubler or two with wool worked best for Coops.  he never had a single rash after we switched.
> 
> Ok, really one last thing, (i love cloth if you can't tell!), be very careful and specific with your wash routine (as in, don't let DH throw your wool shorties in with the diaper wash!).  It is important not to use too much soap, not to use fabric softener.  Lots of good info out there.  Good luck.





snubie said:


> I am reading the cloth diaper responses very closely.  We are thinking about CDing with this little one but DH is still unsure.  Does anyone who CDs have a front loader washer?  DH worries that since the washer uses less water, it won't clean the diapers very well.



I've been thinking about CD myself lately.  Funny I check in here and see everyone talking about it.  I too was told you can't do it w/ front loaders since there is no way to soak the diapers.


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone PM me if we move this week?  I'm consumed with my IRL move and barely get to check in...I know I'm going to miss our move!  Someone be my moving buddy and PM me please!!!



I'll pm you too! We believe in no one left behind here!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.



AMAZING as usual!! I would put my son in ANY of your boy's customs!


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> Maybe these will help:
> 
> http://www.diaperjungle.com/he-detergent-chart.html
> 
> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/archive/index.php/t-562817.html



I have shown him those links but he is still not sure.  This surprises me since he is into "green" things.  We just had solar hot water panels put on the roof, he wants to put solar PV panels up too (just waiting for our utility company to get their act together and write a net metering policy.  oh and we need to save some $$$$$$ too).

I think I have decided to go with BumGenius 3.0, if we CD.  I think it will be easier for all the doubters in my life.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I cloth diapered Megan- until we hit the potty training stage, we use pull-ups, diapers, and underwear- so cloth diapers in need of washing tend to sit around a while.
I used a LOT of different brands.
I have been using sposies with Hannah. I can't carry the heavy laundry baskets down the stairs yet and I dont trust DH to do them right. 
I loved using cloth diapers, but I did tend to buy expensive ones, I have no idea if I saved money or not. I have a few sites I like buying from...

www.storkwearhouse.com 
www.jamtots.com (really awesome minky diapers) and great embroidery options to personalize your dipes! 
www.everydaydiapers.com 

and I loved www.diaperpin.com 
for several reasons
#1- reviews on just about every diaper out there
#2- they have a FSOT board for used diapers- this is wear I got my longies
if you want to drop a pretty penny- or just enjoy looking check out
www.mangoflamingo.com - she does mostly custom work, her yarns are delicious to touch, thick and soft and breathable. I managed ot find a pair of flaired and ruffled edge on the FSOT board- what a find!!!!

Im working on a simply sweet with the Michael Miller's unicorn fabric. something that should take 3 hours is going to take me 3 days. Im doing a hip length halter and a pair of easy fits (capri) and Id like to whip up a Aline too.

I called my midwives today- I have their blessing to go for a walk, and take a bath- but still no lifting or real exercise (6-8 weeks) I am so bummed. They did say I could do Weight Watcher's if I wanted since they offer a breastfeeding mom's plan.
course Im so tired these days I have no energy to go to a meeting, but maybe in another week or 2....


----------



## mirandag819

I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo. 

Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:


----------



## ireland_nicole

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:


Oh My Gosh, that is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## sohappy

snubie said:


> I have shown him those links but he is still not sure.  This surprises me since he is into "green" things.  We just had solar hot water panels put on the roof, he wants to put solar PV panels up too (just waiting for our utility company to get their act together and write a net metering policy.  oh and we need to save some $$$$$$ too).
> 
> I think I have decided to go with BumGenius 3.0, if we CD.  I think it will be easier for all the doubters in my life.



When I started cloth diapering, I had an old kenmore top load washer.  It worked ok.  I upgraded to a Kenmore front load He3t (or whatever it is called).  Love it!  I did all my diaper laundry in there as well.  I could add an extra rinse and a presoak.  Sometimes, I had to do part of a cycle, then cancel and do another cycle to get my perfect routine down.  Really though, my x-husband would just throw them in there under the kid clothes setting and they were fine.

I just found my "cirque" patterned peenut pants fitted with organic bamboo velour inner the other day.  I am beyond in love with elbee as well.  The trimmest diaper I have ever seen. Elbee plus a luxe cover is not much bigger than a disposable diaper under clothes!


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



That is so cute!! Great job!


----------



## DisneyKings

snubie said:


> I am reading the cloth diaper responses very closely.  We are thinking about CDing with this little one but DH is still unsure.  Does anyone who CDs have a front loader washer?  DH worries that since the washer uses less water, it won't clean the diapers very well.



I had trouble using my front-loader--I think I put too much detergent in maybe?  IDK, but I also tend to not keep up with going back as soon as the laundry is done (forget it's out there), so it seemed like it took me FOREVER to wash them & do my bazillion rinses (I was obsessed with making sure there was no detergent left).  



mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



That's so adorable!


----------



## t-beri

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> A while back someone posted a link to a blog with directions for Mickey Head potholders.
> 
> I made 4  they turned out a lot smaller than I expected and I made them a little different.  I added a pocket to put your hand under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They one in the lower left hand corner I sewed together in a really strange way. . . I don't know what I was doing. . . the rick rack ended up inside the pocket, but since it is just a potholder I left it the way it was.



LOVE THOSE!!!  Gotta make some for Christmas presents for my Dis Nuts in NJ. (I'll make you some too Cathy LOL)



livndisney said:


> All these "diaper" stories make me want to tell about my first moments as Morgan's mom LOL.
> 
> I will spare you all the details since she has made me promise not to tell. Let's just say when she is a teenager, I will be able to make her do ANYTHING I want LOL/


Yeah, except that you are SO SMITTEN by that little girl that you really never will be able to hold anything over her like that 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Teresa!  You know how much I hate being lost


I'm NOT gonna say ANYTHING!


jeniamt said:


> I too was told you can't do it w/ front loaders since there is no way to soak the diapers.



NO way, it might take some adjusting but definitely not a no go.



karebear1 said:


> I'll pm you too! We believe in no one left behind here!!



HI Karen!!!!!!!  Just wanted to tell you that everyone loved my invites and my cupcake favors.  It was a lot of work (and I took the easiest way out LOL) but they were a big hit. It never would've come together w/out your brainstorming help!!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I cloth diapered Megan- until we hit the potty training stage, we use pull-ups, diapers, and underwear- so cloth diapers in need of washing tend to sit around a while.
> I used a LOT of different brands.
> I have been using sposies with Hannah. I can't carry the heavy laundry baskets down the stairs yet and I dont trust DH to do them right.
> I loved using cloth diapers, but I did tend to buy expensive ones, I have no idea if I saved money or not. I have a few sites I like buying from...
> 
> www.storkwearhouse.com
> www.jamtots.com (really awesome minky diapers) and great embroidery options to personalize your dipes!
> www.everydaydiapers.com
> 
> and I loved www.diaperpin.com
> for several reasons
> #1- reviews on just about every diaper out there
> #2- they have a FSOT board for used diapers- this is wear I got my longies
> if you want to drop a pretty penny- or just enjoy looking check out
> www.mangoflamingo.com - she does mostly custom work, her yarns are delicious to touch, thick and soft and breathable. I managed ot find a pair of flaired and ruffled edge on the FSOT board- what a find!!!!
> 
> Im working on a simply sweet with the Michael Miller's unicorn fabric. something that should take 3 hours is going to take me 3 days. Im doing a hip length halter and a pair of easy fits (capri) and Id like to whip up a Aline too.
> 
> I called my midwives today- I have their blessing to go for a walk, and take a bath- but still no lifting or real exercise (6-8 weeks) I am so bummed. They did say I could do Weight Watcher's if I wanted since they offer a breastfeeding mom's plan.
> course Im so tired these days I have no energy to go to a meeting, but maybe in another week or 2....



Nicole, sugar, how is everyone??? Hope your getting back on your feet quickly.



mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



LOVE THIS!!!  How cute, Little would be SO jealous!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> HI Karen!!!!!!!  Just wanted to tell you that everyone loved my invites and my cupcake favors.  It was a lot of work (and I took the easiest way out LOL) but they were a big hit. It never would've come together w/out your brainstorming help!!!



Thanks T!!! It was fun brainstorming with you!  Did you takes any pics? I really, really , REALLY wanna see!!! What did you end up putting in the favors?


----------



## t-beri

I baked cupcakes in 1/2 pint ball jars and cut out pretty paper to fit the lid and stamped a cupcake and "Merci" on them b/c my thank you stamp sucked LOL.  then punched out tags that I wrote the type of cake on and tied it on the jar w/ pretty ribbon. They were pretty, unique and tastes good to boot!!!

I ended up going to Target and getting a pretty note card that came in a cool scalloped pocket and printed out the invite and stamped cupcakes across the top and one on the bottom corner of the pocket.  Yup I cheated. But I had like 35 invitations to send and I was short on time.  They were still way cooler than the invites I got to any of the other 5 baby showers I attended last month LOL.  I do have pics of the cupcakes, but the good ones are on my MIL's computer, I will take one or two of the invite and get the good cupcake ones from my MIL's and post.

Did you have a great time on your trip?
...t.


----------



## jeniamt

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:




Super cute!  I love the netting detail on the skirt.

I am blown away by the prices of the cloth diapers.  The price of one used diaper would cover my diaper costs for over a month.  Its a hard swallow knowing how many I would need and how I would need to get bigger ones as Cam grows.  Plus the added laundry.  I know its probably better for the environment (although I went to something about green parenting and they said the use of detergent & water was worse for the environment than the disposable dipes... that seems hard to believe but folks around here are cooky about what ends up in the Chesapeake Bay).  I'm so overwhelmed and confused about it I'm not sure where to even start.  I need more convincing.  Can I sew my own using  store bought cd's, like the kind I use to make burp cloths?:






When the cd says "all in one" does that mean you don't use a plastic cover?  See, I told you I was confused


----------



## vargas17

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



This is too cute!!!  I love it!!

Krissy


----------



## missjudit

jeniamt said:


> Wow thanks, I've never heard of such things but it sounds very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of others have answered this question (I'm a few days behind!) but I might suggest the pillowcase style dress, even for an 11yo.  My 5th grader and her friends still wear them.  Plus its super easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the purse!
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful!  If it works out, you should let Disney know what is going on  .  Maybe they can arrange something special for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are ADRs that hard to get a hold of for LeCelliers?  I've got to go there.  We always do the same thing for our Epcot dinner... outside at the Rose and Crown to eat and watch the light show.  I think we've done it 15 times.  Its DHs favorite but I think its time for a change!
> 
> I'm soooo behind 'cause I've been working on the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention, I hate doing eyes???  They drive me crazy.  Plus, I'm never sure whether I should outline everything in black or match the thread to the fabric.  I did the latter on these but ended up adding some black around the eyes.  You can't really see poor Flounder's details, should have used a darker yellow I guess.  It will be awhile before I do another stripwork/simply sweet style.  I hate attaching the bodice to the gathered skirt.  I'm going back to the Vida for the next few!



You did a beautiful job


----------



## littlepeppers

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



To die for.  It is great.  I'm so jealous of everyone's talent.  Monster Inc is DH & I fav. disney movie.  He likes Incredibles too.


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Yeah, except that you are SO SMITTEN by that little girl that you really never will be able to hold anything over her like that



"Smitten"? Not hardly, we are on day 10 of forced captivity due to chicken pox...... I am considering listing her on EBAY

I feel so bad for her she is not itchy anymore-just sick of being in the house. And she is one of those kids that does not do well with benadryl-it makes her MEAN!!!!!!!  I am afraid she is going to be spotted for for months, it takes her skin so long to heal.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> "Smitten"? Not hardly, we are on day 10 of forced captivity due to chicken pox...... I am considering listing her on EBAY
> 
> I feel so bad for her she is not itchy anymore-just sick of being in the house. And she is one of those kids that does not do well with benadryl-it makes her MEAN!!!!!!! I am afraid she is going to be spotted for for months, it takes her skin so long to heal.


 

Poor Morgan!  How does that forced captivity work?  I need some of that!  Or at least my neighbors do! I had to drag my kids in the house today after Jayden found out one of the kids they were playing with has a sister with swine flu.  It is running rampant through our neighborhood right now.  People don't seem to take into consideration that other people may have weakened immune systems.  Sorry, rant over!


----------



## Piper

I am always tickled by the whole cloth diaper thing--I used cloth diapers because that's all they made!!!  I had 6 dozen diapers.  They were long and you folded them in thirds (or fourths when the baby was very small) then you folded the sides to the middle and either the front or back down (depending on whether you had a boy or a girl.)  

For night time, I took 6 diapers and cut them in half.  Then I sewed them in a half and put them inside the diaper after I folded them in half again.  They wore "rubber pants" over the diaper.

When my daughter was small, they came out with Pampers and they were very expensive.  I never used them.

We had diaper pails that had water in them (I put 20 mule team borax in the water) and we flushed the "dirty" diaper before we soaked it.  I would just empty the pail in the washer, run it through a rinse, then use dreft in the wash.  No problems.

Cloth diapers were the only game in town!


----------



## jeniamt

Okay, the diaper lingo alone is enough to make me crazy.  "Inners, Soakers, Fitteds... etc."  What???


----------



## livndisney

No worries, I completely understand. I have not let her out of the house since she got Chicken pox.  Of course she was contagious before that- but we had no way of knowing.  I have to say she has got the worse case I have ever seen.  On the "plus" side- we just had our first confirmed case of swine flu in my city-but I KNOW she was not exposed LOL

During the few minutes of peace I get a day, I have been working on a surprise for Jayden..... I  figured I woud go ahead and see if I could make a jedi robe.  So far it looks pretty good in AG size LOL


 No O





jham said:


> Poor Morgan!  How does that forced captivity work?  I need some of that!  Or at least my neighbors do! I had to drag my kids in the house today after Jayden found out one of the kids they were playing with has a sister with swine flu.  It is running rampant through our neighborhood right now.  People don't seem to take into consideration that other people may have weakened immune systems.  Sorry, rant over!


----------



## NaeNae

Piper said:


> I am always tickled by the whole cloth diaper thing--I used cloth diapers because that's all they made!!!  I had 6 dozen diapers.  They were long and you folded them in thirds (or fourths when the baby was very small) then you folded the sides to the middle and either the front or back down (depending on whether you had a boy or a girl.)
> 
> For night time, I took 6 diapers and cut them in half.  Then I sewed them in a half and put them inside the diaper after I folded them in half again.  They wore "rubber pants" over the diaper.
> 
> When my daughter was small, they came out with Pampers and they were very expensive.  I never used them.
> 
> We had diaper pails that had water in them (I put 20 mule team borax in the water) and we flushed the "dirty" diaper before we soaked it.  I would just empty the pail in the washer, run it through a rinse, then use dreft in the wash.  No problems.
> 
> Cloth diapers were the only game in town!



My oldest wore cloth diapers too.  That sounds like the same routine I had.  I only used disposables when she went to the drop in daycare.  They wouldn't let you use cloth ones.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> No worries, I completely understand. I have not let her out of the house since she got Chicken pox. Of course she was contagious before that- but we had no way of knowing. I have to say she has got the worse case I have ever seen. On the "plus" side- we just had our first confirmed case of swine flu in my city-but I KNOW she was not exposed LOL
> 
> During the few minutes of peace I get a day, I have been working on a surprise for Jayden..... I figured I woud go ahead and see if I could make a jedi robe. So far it looks pretty good in AG size LOL
> 
> 
> No O


 
Oh Cindee, she would love that, thanks so much!  I would be fine if my kids were exposed to chicken pox, I didn't mean that!  Although I know you are a good mama!   I am just stressed because SO many people in our neighborhood have Swine Flu, mostly teenagers.  I think we have one of the worst outbreaks in the country right now.


----------



## t-beri

Jeniamt:  I don't know what diaper you looked at or what kind of diaper you looked at or how much you spend a month on diapers but they don't HAVE to be that expensive.  If it's an all in one you don't need "rubber pants"  But I'd like to clear the air about "rubber pants" right now.  Not many people use them anymore. LOL it's kinda like using diaper pins, some people do and their still around but there are better options.  You can use covers made out of wool(knit or interlock) fleece or PUL (cloth w/ a plastic coating on one side...the plasticy side usually placed on the inside between a layer of soaking fabric)   The PUL is the closest thing to rubber pants but looks nicer and can be made to fit more trimly.  

I highly recommend ANYONE looking into CD'ing check out www.pinstripesandpolkadots.com and go directly to their Diapering Basics page.  It will help you figure out what all the diaper lingo is and laundering facts and dispell myths about the water/detergent usage.  Disposables use a considerable amount of water in being manufactured.  And most people who CD already use environmentally safe / biodegradable detergents b/c they care about the earth.  If people are picky about what goes into the Bay then they should be using safer detergent no matter what they're washing, no? I live 2 miles away from a Spring fed river and have a well on my property and when I moved here I changed b/c I realized that everything that went down my drain went straight into the river and my water supply 

From Green Mountain Diapers  (GMD's) which is a very popular brand of prefold diaper 

_Pick your correct size by seeing prefold pictures. Generally, size newborn prefolds fit in size newborn or XSmall covers, size small prefolds fit in size small covers. Size medium fit in medium covers, size large in size large covers. But there is overlap, and cover brands sizing varies, so pay attention to the weight range recommended for your particular covers. This "size name of prefold fits into size name of cover" works very well in Bummis Super Whispers and Super Brites and also Thirsties covers, for example.

Newborn orange edge $21.00 per dozen

Small yellow edge $25.00 per dozen

Medium red edge $27.00 per dozen

Large brown edge $32.00 per dozen

_


You could have 2 dozen prefolds and make a few covers out of fleece w/ a free pattern like this one...http://handmadebyrita.blogspot.com/2007/10/httpwww.html





Or knit up a few w/ wool or use a felted wool sweater. RECYCLE

I found a bunch of flannel, waffle knit and fleece baby blankets and baby terry towels REALLY cheap at a garage sale and plan on making some of my diapers out of them.  You can also scavenge old t-shirts from everyone you know and make your own prefolds.
http://fernandfaerie.com/sewing_prefolds.html





CDing CAN be expensive. I've seen diaps go on e-bay for anywhere up to $300.. THAT IS NUTS! Do I like CUTE diapers, yep.  Can I afford them...NOPE that's why I'm sewing my own.  If you stalk Hyena Cart (a site for WAHM's to sell environmentally friendly products) you can find stores that do "mama's in need" diapers which they sell for only slightly above cost b/c they want mama's in all economic positions to be able to CD their child if they choose.  You can pick up fitted diapers for $6 or  $8. instead of $15.  

Also a side note. Ebay is NOT known in the CD world to be the most reliable source for Cloth diapers.  I would stick to sites that specialize in cloth.


----------



## t-beri

Piper said:


> I am always tickled by the whole cloth diaper thing--I used cloth diapers because that's all they made!!!  I had 6 dozen diapers.  They were long and you folded them in thirds (or fourths when the baby was very small) then you folded the sides to the middle and either the front or back down (depending on whether you had a boy or a girl.)
> 
> For night time, I took 6 diapers and cut them in half.  Then I sewed them in a half and put them inside the diaper after I folded them in half again.  They wore "rubber pants" over the diaper.
> 
> When my daughter was small, they came out with Pampers and they were very expensive.  I never used them.
> 
> We had diaper pails that had water in them (I put 20 mule team borax in the water) and we flushed the "dirty" diaper before we soaked it.  I would just empty the pail in the washer, run it through a rinse, then use dreft in the wash.  No problems.
> 
> Cloth diapers were the only game in town!



I agree w/ Piper.  Getting into the CD world it sounds scary b/c everyone has a "perfect" wash routine and some use all in one's etc.. and while I think SOME of the new gadgets are beneficial (ie NOT USING RUBBER PANTS  or pins) are great, the whole thing has been made out to be more complicated than it actually is.  Most people do not use a wet pail anymore, but lots do.  Some have sprayers (think kitchen sink sprayer) hooked up to the water line to the toilet that hang on the wall (you can get them for like 40 bucks) to spray the diaper off into the toilet then stick into a dry pail.  No dunking in toilets, no lugging a bucket of yucky water across the house 

And yes, there are pockets and fitteds and all in one's and all in two's and soakers and doublers and flats and prefolds and pins and snappis and touch tape.....the lingo goes on. (see that website I told you about!)
But I think if you want simple and cost effective, fast drying long lasting diapers then a simple stash of prefolds (you don't have to pin them...they have these cool things called snappis, there is one on the green diaper in my above post) and covers is sufficient. I happen to know that Carla C LOVED her prefolds and said even her 12 year old learned how to put them on the baby. And after you pre rinse them and get all the gunk off you can add regular laundry to the mix for the rest of the cycle.
I am making fitteds to help out everyone else who may diaper Littlest but I am actually looking forward to using prefolds and hanging them out to dry in the florida sunshine   There is just something about getting back to basics that I find deeply fulfilling.


----------



## GrammaBelle

After a couple-three weeks of craziness around here getting sewing done for the upcoming visit of my granddaughters and the arrival of my new twin dgs and dgd, I am finally caught up on this thread!  I just had to throw in my 2 cents about diapers.

Back in the day, at my first baby shower, my wonderful mother gifted me with 30 yards of diaper flannel, already cut and hemmed into squares.  Our family folded diapers in somewhat of a kite shape, easily adjusted as the baby grew.  Diapers were doubled or even tripled for night time, depending on how long the baby generally slept.

DD had sensitive skin, and would break out in a rash if put in disposable diapers for more than a change or two.  But no problems with the flannel!  I rinsed dirty diapers in the toilet, then soaked them in the diaper pail with something added.  I was washing laundry every other day, so they didn't sit too long or get smelly.  On non-rainy days (Western Washington) I hung them to dry on the line, otherwise dried in the drier.

By the time my ds was potty trained, I was tired of them, believe you me.  But I still think they're great for the baby, great for the budget, and was tickled pink when my oldest started cloth diapering dgds 3 and 4.  I would do the same again in a heartbeat.

I leave for vacation on Saturday; dgds will be here when I return.  I'll post pictures of them in their new Simply Sweet jumpers as soon as I see them on!


----------



## aimeeg

I think it is kind of funny reading all about boutique diapers. My biggest baby/toddler "fashion" pet peeve is having diapers show. LOL I always had diaper covers on my girls. Maybe what I missing all along were boutique diapers!  

In Dec 07 when we went to WDW for Christmas I forgot all the diaper covers. I was so upset. My youngest was sort of walking but we carried her most of the time. She also spent most of the time in bishop dresses. I ended up using a pair of white princess panties as a diaper cover. I thought that was better then the pampers logo. 

We are two seconds away from being a pull up free house. I have been changing diapers non stop for five years and three months. I think I am done!


----------



## jeniamt

t-beri said:


> Jeniamt:  I don't know what diaper you looked at or what kind of diaper you looked at or how much you spend a month on diapers but they don't HAVE to be that expensive.  If it's an all in one you don't need "rubber pants"  But I'd like to clear the air about "rubber pants" right now.  Not many people use them anymore. LOL it's kinda like using diaper pins, some people do and their still around but there are better options.  You can use covers made out of wool(knit or interlock) fleece or PUL (cloth w/ a plastic coating on one side...the plasticy side usually placed on the inside between a layer of soaking fabric)   The PUL is the closest thing to rubber pants but looks nicer and can be made to fit more trimly.
> 
> I highly recommend ANYONE looking into CD'ing check out www.pinstripesandpolkadots.com and go directly to their Diapering Basics page.  It will help you figure out what all the diaper lingo is and laundering facts and dispell myths about the water/detergent usage.  Disposables use a considerable amount of water in being manufactured.  And most people who CD already use environmentally safe / biodegradable detergents b/c they care about the earth.  If people are picky about what goes into the Bay then they should be using safer detergent no matter what they're washing, no? I live 2 miles away from a Spring fed river and have a well on my property and when I moved here I changed b/c I realized that everything that went down my drain went straight into the river and my water supply
> 
> From Green Mountain Diapers  (GMD's) which is a very popular brand of prefold diaper
> 
> _Pick your correct size by seeing prefold pictures. Generally, size newborn prefolds fit in size newborn or XSmall covers, size small prefolds fit in size small covers. Size medium fit in medium covers, size large in size large covers. But there is overlap, and cover brands sizing varies, so pay attention to the weight range recommended for your particular covers. This "size name of prefold fits into size name of cover" works very well in Bummis Super Whispers and Super Brites and also Thirsties covers, for example.
> 
> Newborn orange edge $21.00 per dozen
> 
> Small yellow edge $25.00 per dozen
> 
> Medium red edge $27.00 per dozen
> 
> Large brown edge $32.00 per dozen
> 
> _
> 
> 
> You could have 2 dozen prefolds and make a few covers out of fleece w/ a free pattern like this one...http://handmadebyrita.blogspot.com/2007/10/httpwww.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or knit up a few w/ wool or use a felted wool sweater. RECYCLE
> 
> I found a bunch of flannel, waffle knit and fleece baby blankets and baby terry towels REALLY cheap at a garage sale and plan on making some of my diapers out of them.  You can also scavenge old t-shirts from everyone you know and make your own prefolds.
> http://fernandfaerie.com/sewing_prefolds.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDing CAN be expensive. I've seen diaps go on e-bay for anywhere up to $300.. THAT IS NUTS! Do I like CUTE diapers, yep.  Can I afford them...NOPE that's why I'm sewing my own.  If you stalk Hyena Cart (a site for WAHM's to sell environmentally friendly products) you can find stores that do "mama's in need" diapers which they sell for only slightly above cost b/c they want mama's in all economic positions to be able to CD their child if they choose.  You can pick up fitted diapers for $6 or  $8. instead of $15.
> 
> Also a side note. Ebay is NOT known in the CD world to be the most reliable source for Cloth diapers.  I would stick to sites that specialize in cloth.





t-beri said:


> I agree w/ Piper.  Getting into the CD world it sounds scary b/c everyone has a "perfect" wash routine and some use all in one's etc.. and while I think SOME of the new gadgets are beneficial (ie NOT USING RUBBER PANTS  or pins) are great, the whole thing has been made out to be more complicated than it actually is.  Most people do not use a wet pail anymore, but lots do.  Some have sprayers (think kitchen sink sprayer) hooked up to the water line to the toilet that hang on the wall (you can get them for like 40 bucks) to spray the diaper off into the toilet then stick into a dry pail.  No dunking in toilets, no lugging a bucket of yucky water across the house
> 
> And yes, there are pockets and fitteds and all in one's and all in two's and soakers and doublers and flats and prefolds and pins and snappis and touch tape.....the lingo goes on. (see that website I told you about!)
> But I think if you want simple and cost effective, fast drying long lasting diapers then a simple stash of prefolds (you don't have to pin them...they have these cool things called snappis, there is one on the green diaper in my above post) and covers is sufficient. I happen to know that Carla C LOVED her prefolds and said even her 12 year old learned how to put them on the baby. And after you pre rinse them and get all the gunk off you can add regular laundry to the mix for the rest of the cycle.
> I am making fitteds to help out everyone else who may diaper Littlest but I am actually looking forward to using prefolds and hanging them out to dry in the florida sunshine   There is just something about getting back to basics that I find deeply fulfilling.



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!  I am feeling so convinced.  My DM wanted me to use cd's when I had my first almost 10 years ago and she happily told me stories of rinsing in toilets, soaking in bleach, washing and hanging to dry outside.  Hello?  No thanks!  She used to make her own yogurt too.  Now that I think about it, that will probably be the next "in" thing.

Anyway, I guess I was looking at the really cute and expensive AIO's.  They were over $30 used.  But  I can certainly make some of my own cute covers.  Is PUL only available on the internet?  I can't think of ever seeing it for sale in stores.



aimeeg said:


> I think it is kind of funny reading all about boutique diapers. My biggest baby/toddler "fashion" pet peeve is having diapers show. LOL I always had diaper covers on my girls. Maybe what I missing all along were boutique diapers!
> 
> In Dec 07 when we went to WDW for Christmas I forgot all the diaper covers. I was so upset. My youngest was sort of walking but we carried her most of the time. She also spent most of the time in bishop dresses. I ended up using a pair of white princess panties as a diaper cover. I thought that was better then the pampers logo.
> 
> We are two seconds away from being a pull up free house. I have been changing diapers non stop for five years and three months. I think I am done!



I am soooo with you.  I have the same pet peeve.  I see girls dressed in beautiful smocked dresses and the ugly pamper hanging to their knees.  Yuck!


----------



## jeniamt

t-beri said:


> Jeniamt:  I don't know what diaper you looked at or what kind of diaper you looked at or how much you spend a month on diapers but they don't HAVE to be that expensive.  If it's an all in one you don't need "rubber pants"  But I'd like to clear the air about "rubber pants" right now.  Not many people use them anymore. LOL it's kinda like using diaper pins, some people do and their still around but there are better options.  You can use covers made out of wool(knit or interlock) fleece or PUL (cloth w/ a plastic coating on one side...the plasticy side usually placed on the inside between a layer of soaking fabric)   The PUL is the closest thing to rubber pants but looks nicer and can be made to fit more trimly.
> 
> I highly recommend ANYONE looking into CD'ing check out www.pinstripesandpolkadots.com and go directly to their Diapering Basics page.  It will help you figure out what all the diaper lingo is and laundering facts and dispell myths about the water/detergent usage.  Disposables use a considerable amount of water in being manufactured.  And most people who CD already use environmentally safe / biodegradable detergents b/c they care about the earth.  If people are picky about what goes into the Bay then they should be using safer detergent no matter what they're washing, no? I live 2 miles away from a Spring fed river and have a well on my property and when I moved here I changed b/c I realized that everything that went down my drain went straight into the river and my water supply
> 
> From Green Mountain Diapers  (GMD's) which is a very popular brand of prefold diaper
> 
> _Pick your correct size by seeing prefold pictures. Generally, size newborn prefolds fit in size newborn or XSmall covers, size small prefolds fit in size small covers. Size medium fit in medium covers, size large in size large covers. But there is overlap, and cover brands sizing varies, so pay attention to the weight range recommended for your particular covers. This "size name of prefold fits into size name of cover" works very well in Bummis Super Whispers and Super Brites and also Thirsties covers, for example.
> 
> Newborn orange edge $21.00 per dozen
> 
> Small yellow edge $25.00 per dozen
> 
> Medium red edge $27.00 per dozen
> 
> Large brown edge $32.00 per dozen
> 
> _
> 
> 
> You could have 2 dozen prefolds and make a few covers out of fleece w/ a free pattern like this one...http://handmadebyrita.blogspot.com/2007/10/httpwww.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or knit up a few w/ wool or use a felted wool sweater. RECYCLE
> 
> I found a bunch of flannel, waffle knit and fleece baby blankets and baby terry towels REALLY cheap at a garage sale and plan on making some of my diapers out of them.  You can also scavenge old t-shirts from everyone you know and make your own prefolds.
> http://fernandfaerie.com/sewing_prefolds.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDing CAN be expensive. I've seen diaps go on e-bay for anywhere up to $300.. THAT IS NUTS! Do I like CUTE diapers, yep.  Can I afford them...NOPE that's why I'm sewing my own.  If you stalk Hyena Cart (a site for WAHM's to sell environmentally friendly products) you can find stores that do "mama's in need" diapers which they sell for only slightly above cost b/c they want mama's in all economic positions to be able to CD their child if they choose.  You can pick up fitted diapers for $6 or  $8. instead of $15.
> 
> Also a side note. Ebay is NOT known in the CD world to be the most reliable source for Cloth diapers.  I would stick to sites that specialize in cloth.





t-beri said:


> I agree w/ Piper.  Getting into the CD world it sounds scary b/c everyone has a "perfect" wash routine and some use all in one's etc.. and while I think SOME of the new gadgets are beneficial (ie NOT USING RUBBER PANTS  or pins) are great, the whole thing has been made out to be more complicated than it actually is.  Most people do not use a wet pail anymore, but lots do.  Some have sprayers (think kitchen sink sprayer) hooked up to the water line to the toilet that hang on the wall (you can get them for like 40 bucks) to spray the diaper off into the toilet then stick into a dry pail.  No dunking in toilets, no lugging a bucket of yucky water across the house
> 
> And yes, there are pockets and fitteds and all in one's and all in two's and soakers and doublers and flats and prefolds and pins and snappis and touch tape.....the lingo goes on. (see that website I told you about!)
> But I think if you want simple and cost effective, fast drying long lasting diapers then a simple stash of prefolds (you don't have to pin them...they have these cool things called snappis, there is one on the green diaper in my above post) and covers is sufficient. I happen to know that Carla C LOVED her prefolds and said even her 12 year old learned how to put them on the baby. And after you pre rinse them and get all the gunk off you can add regular laundry to the mix for the rest of the cycle.
> I am making fitteds to help out everyone else who may diaper Littlest but I am actually looking forward to using prefolds and hanging them out to dry in the florida sunshine   There is just something about getting back to basics that I find deeply fulfilling.



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!  I am feeling so convinced.  My DM wanted me to use cd's when I had my first almost 10 years ago and she happily told me stories of rinsing in toilets, soaking in bleach, washing and hanging to dry outside.  Hello?  No thanks!  She used to make her own yogurt too.  Now that I think about it, that will probably be the next "in" thing.

Anyway, I guess I was looking at the really cute and expensive AIO's.  They were over $30 used.  But  I can certainly make some of my own cute covers.  Is PUL only available on the internet?  I can't think of ever seeing it for sale in stores.



aimeeg said:


> I think it is kind of funny reading all about boutique diapers. My biggest baby/toddler "fashion" pet peeve is having diapers show. LOL I always had diaper covers on my girls. Maybe what I missing all along were boutique diapers!
> 
> In Dec 07 when we went to WDW for Christmas I forgot all the diaper covers. I was so upset. My youngest was sort of walking but we carried her most of the time. She also spent most of the time in bishop dresses. I ended up using a pair of white princess panties as a diaper cover. I thought that was better then the pampers logo.
> 
> We are two seconds away from being a pull up free house. I have been changing diapers non stop for five years and three months. I think I am done!



I am soooo with you.  I have the same pet peeve.  I see girls dressed in beautiful smocked dresses and the ugly pamper hanging to their knees.  Yuck!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

aimeeg said:


> I think it is kind of funny reading all about boutique diapers. My biggest baby/toddler "fashion" pet peeve is having diapers show. LOL I always had diaper covers on my girls. Maybe what I missing all along were boutique diapers!
> 
> In Dec 07 when we went to WDW for Christmas I forgot all the diaper covers. I was so upset. My youngest was sort of walking but we carried her most of the time. She also spent most of the time in bishop dresses. I ended up using a pair of white princess panties as a diaper cover. I thought that was better then the pampers logo.
> 
> We are two seconds away from being a pull up free house. I have been changing diapers non stop for five years and three months. I think I am done!


I was the same way with Jenna. I never let her diaper show unless we were at home. She liked to be in a t-shirt and a diaper a lot when we were home.

Congratulations on being almost pull up free. I know the day that I no longer had to buy any was a wonderful day indeed.


----------



## PrincessKell

I finished making Georgia and her cousin's matching dresses. I still need to top stitch and add the ribbon to Georgia's dress. So here is the picture of Lizzy's dress. I am gonna make a matching dolly dress for Georgia's new our Generation doll. She just got it today, thanks to Crystal I was up all night last night looking at these dolls and reading some reviews. But seriously, Im so happy she did tell me about them. Georgia is saving money for an AG doll, and I couldn't have her wait until she has all the money!  So we went and got one for Peach yesterday. I told her that the AG dolls have cousins which were the ones they have at Target. hehehe She thought that was great!  She loves her new doll. I can't wait to make the matching dress and take pictures with them.

here is what the girls dresses look like. I am hoping that Georgia's grandma (ex's mom) will take a picture of the girls in their dresses together.




Georgia picked out this fabric for their dresses. they totally look great with her eyes.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

jeniamt said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!  I am feeling so convinced.  My DM wanted me to use cd's when I had my first almost 10 years ago and she happily told me stories of rinsing in toilets, soaking in bleach, washing and hanging to dry outside.  Hello?  No thanks!  She used to make her own yogurt too.  Now that I think about it, that will probably be the next "in" thing.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I was looking at the really cute and expensive AIO's.  They were over $30 used.  But  I can certainly make some of my own cute covers.  Is PUL only available on the internet?  I can't think of ever seeing it for sale in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooo with you.  I have the same pet peeve.  I see girls dressed in beautiful smocked dresses and the ugly pamper hanging to their knees.  Yuck!



I haven't been around much here lately, but finally got caught up   I wanted to throw my two cents in about CD.  My first child I used regular folded diapers, diaper pins, and rubber pants - NEVER AGAIN!  Our last daughter (Sam who is 5 months old) is almost exclusively in Fuzzibuns - but they were given to me.  I did make some, though I had some issues with the elastic (I'm a newbie sewer).  Hancock's brand of patterns (Kwik Sew) has a pretty neat pattern with lots of different ways to make them.  I bought some PUL that I ended up not using - I should probably put it n ebay - but anyways, there is a site to buy it that was pretty cost efficient compared to the others!  If interested, PM me and I'll get you the site.


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> I baked cupcakes in 1/2 pint ball jars and cut out pretty paper to fit the lid and stamped a cupcake and "Merci" on them b/c my thank you stamp sucked LOL.  then punched out tags that I wrote the type of cake on and tied it on the jar w/ pretty ribbon. They were pretty, unique and tastes good to boot!!!
> 
> I ended up going to Target and getting a pretty note card that came in a cool scalloped pocket and printed out the invite and stamped cupcakes across the top and one on the bottom corner of the pocket.  Yup I cheated. But I had like 35 invitations to send and I was short on time.  They were still way cooler than the invites I got to any of the other 5 baby showers I attended last month LOL.  I do have pics of the cupcakes, but the good ones are on my MIL's computer, I will take one or two of the invite and get the good cupcake ones from my MIL's and post.
> 
> Did you have a great time on your trip?
> ...t.



I'm sooooo glad you "cheated"!  i was worried that you were just putting too much into it anbd that it would be just too taxing on you. I'm sure they were absolutely adorable by the time all was said and done!

My trip to Vegas was ok. I really don't llike Vegas. You can't walk down the strip without being assaulted by disturbing people handing out disgusting things. The hotel was nice (Caesars Palace) , and I stayed in it most of the time. There's an awesome mall attached to it, so I could go through the mall to avoid all the unpleasantness. Anyway- Vegas "ain't" no Disney World that's for sure!  I won't be going back anytime soon.

I wanted to add......  The surrounding areas of Las Vegas are beautiful!  (It's just the strip I didn't really like) My DD llives in Henderson. She gave us a tour of the area and took us to some very nice areas. We also went to  Hoover Dam. The ride there was very nice. They are constructing a huge bridge over the dam that is an awesome sight! It will be a piece of art when it is finished!



jham said:


> Poor Morgan!  How does that forced captivity work?  I need some of that!  Or at least my neighbors do! I had to drag my kids in the house today after Jayden found out one of the kids they were playing with has a sister with swine flu.  It is running rampant through our neighborhood right now.  People don't seem to take into consideration that other people may have weakened immune systems.  Sorry, rant over!




Swine flu? In your neighborhood?!?!?    Keep those kids away from yours!  Hmmmmm...... a trip o WDW to get away from the neighborhood danger sounds inline to me!  




Piper said:


> I am always tickled by the whole cloth diaper thing--I used cloth diapers because that's all they made!!!  I had 6 dozen diapers.  They were long and you folded them in thirds (or fourths when the baby was very small) then you folded the sides to the middle and either the front or back down (depending on whether you had a boy or a girl.)
> 
> For night time, I took 6 diapers and cut them in half.  Then I sewed them in a half and put them inside the diaper after I folded them in half again.  They wore "rubber pants" over the diaper.
> 
> When my daughter was small, they came out with Pampers and they were very expensive.  I never used them.
> 
> We had diaper pails that had water in them (I put 20 mule team borax in the water) and we flushed the "dirty" diaper before we soaked it.  I would just empty the pail in the washer, run it through a rinse, then use dreft in the wash.  No problems.
> 
> Cloth diapers were the only game in town!




Ahhhhhhhhhhh... the good ol' days! 




aimeeg said:


> We are two seconds away from being a pull up free house. I have been changing diapers non stop for five years and three months. I think I am done!



  Oh boy!  I hope you didn't just jinx yourself!!  i remember those days all too well!


----------



## littlepeppers

Tinka_Belle said:


> I was the same way with Jenna. I never let her diaper show unless we were at home. She liked to be in a t-shirt and a diaper a lot when we were home.
> 
> Congratulations on being almost pull up free. I know the day that I no longer had to buy any was a wonderful day indeed.



I steal the bloomers from other dresses if we don't have any.  No Elmo  or ugly cloud things showing.  It isn't lady like.  In fact, one of the 1st things I made was a pair of bloomers. 

I saw a woman in Walmart yesterday w/ a kid in a pj t-shirt & a diaper.  I would DIE if my DD was seen that way.  

My DD is know around town as the Princess or Moviestar.  People can't wait to go to mass at my son's school to see what she is wearing.  She always wears something smocked to mass.  She shows off her other cute clothes at the baseball park w/ her big sunglasses.  Yes, she is a diva.  Too bad that she understands it & plays the part.


----------



## tricia

I really liked the Ariel set from a while back.

And of course the Boo set is just adorable.



livndisney said:


> "Smitten"? Not hardly, we are on day 10 of forced captivity due to chicken pox...... I am considering listing her on EBAY
> 
> I feel so bad for her she is not itchy anymore-just sick of being in the house. And she is one of those kids that does not do well with benadryl-it makes her MEAN!!!!!!!  I am afraid she is going to be spotted for for months, it takes her skin so long to heal.



Glad she is not itchy anymore.  That is the worst.  I remember when I was little and had chicken pox, mom let me out in the backyard to play with the dog.  Not allowed to play with my friends, it sucked.  Oh, and I still get MEAN on certain meds.  If my family sees me taking something, they all stop and say "that doesn't make you cranky does it???"



PrincessKell said:


> I finished making Georgia and her cousin's matching dresses. I still need to top stitch and add the ribbon to Georgia's dress. So here is the picture of Lizzy's dress. I am gonna make a matching dolly dress for Georgia's new our Generation doll. She just got it today, thanks to Crystal I was up all night last night looking at these dolls and reading some reviews. But seriously, Im so happy she did tell me about them. Georgia is saving money for an AG doll, and I couldn't have her wait until she has all the money!  So we went and got one for Peach yesterday. I told her that the AG dolls have cousins which were the ones they have at Target. hehehe She thought that was great!  She loves her new doll. I can't wait to make the matching dress and take pictures with them.
> 
> here is what the girls dresses look like. I am hoping that Georgia's grandma (ex's mom) will take a picture of the girls in their dresses together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia picked out this fabric for their dresses. they totally look great with her eyes.



That's cute.  The girls will look good together.


----------



## Adi12982

livndisney said:


> "Smitten"? Not hardly, we are on day 10 of forced captivity due to chicken pox...... I am considering listing her on EBAY
> 
> I feel so bad for her she is not itchy anymore-just sick of being in the house. And she is one of those kids that does not do well with benadryl-it makes her MEAN!!!!!!!  I am afraid she is going to be spotted for for months, it takes her skin so long to heal.



I'm going to go back and read all the diaper stuff - BUT I wanted to post this:

When I got chicken pox our doctor had us go to the beach when we got to the stage that she's at.  Most of the scabs fell off and mom says our skin healed up so quickly after that.  The salt water did the trick, and it got us out of the house.


----------



## twob4him

*Diapers???* I just bought sposie Pampers (they were clothlike?) for everyone and called it a day. Your efforts and ideas are ingenious.....Great job everyone!


*Jeanne* - Sorry about the swine flu thing...garsh I would keep everyone in the house too!

*Cindy* - 10 days inside would have me going crazy...glad its almost over! 

*T *-  those pot holders are adorable aren't they? Ahhhhh, To have a Disney kitchen and a Sis Boom bedroom and living room...heaven I tell ya  Maybe someday 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c368/zoe_diva/List/th_daisy_liberty6.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.


Just awesome and amazing Lisa~ You are such an artist!! I hope someday to be half as good as you! 


mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



Adorable! I love Boo! When my middle dd was little we called her Boo! GREAT job on the outfit and your DD is just so cute with her expressions! I can see she just loves it!


----------



## tricia

Also, I lost my other quotes.

Lisa, awesome stuff.  My boys would love your boy stuff, don't second guess yourself.

T - Love the pot holders.


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> "Smitten"? Not hardly, we are on day 10 of forced captivity due to chicken pox...... I am considering listing her on EBAY
> 
> I feel so bad for her she is not itchy anymore-just sick of being in the house. And she is one of those kids that does not do well with benadryl-it makes her MEAN!!!!!!!  I am afraid she is going to be spotted for for months, it takes her skin so long to heal.


Awww poor Morgan and YOU too.  I bet she will be so excited whenever she is allowed out - especially if you take her to WDW!!!  I am glad she is not itching anymore, that is the worst.  I fear the day when/if my children get Chicken Pox.  



jham said:


> Poor Morgan!  How does that forced captivity work?  I need some of that!  Or at least my neighbors do! I had to drag my kids in the house today after Jayden found out one of the kids they were playing with has a sister with swine flu.  It is running rampant through our neighborhood right now.  People don't seem to take into consideration that other people may have weakened immune systems.  Sorry, rant over!


 Swine flu??  Yikes!!!  I agree, keep those kids as far away from yours as possible.  I pray that none of your little cuties come down with anything.  Our pediatrician just told us about a week ago that this fall they want to make sure we get the kids 2 flu shots, the regular one and then the new one they are coming out with for Swine flu.  I didn't even realize they had a separate one for Swine flu??   



PrincessKell said:


> I finished making Georgia and her cousin's matching dresses. I still need to top stitch and add the ribbon to Georgia's dress. So here is the picture of Lizzy's dress. I am gonna make a matching dolly dress for Georgia's new our Generation doll. She just got it today, thanks to Crystal I was up all night last night looking at these dolls and reading some reviews. But seriously, Im so happy she did tell me about them. Georgia is saving money for an AG doll, and I couldn't have her wait until she has all the money!  So we went and got one for Peach yesterday. I told her that the AG dolls have cousins which were the ones they have at Target. hehehe She thought that was great!  She loves her new doll. I can't wait to make the matching dress and take pictures with them.
> 
> here is what the girls dresses look like. I am hoping that Georgia's grandma (ex's mom) will take a picture of the girls in their dresses together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia picked out this fabric for their dresses. they totally look great with her eyes.


Aww that turned out cute!


----------



## sahm1000

PrincessKell said:


> I finished making Georgia and her cousin's matching dresses. I still need to top stitch and add the ribbon to Georgia's dress. So here is the picture of Lizzy's dress. I am gonna make a matching dolly dress for Georgia's new our Generation doll. She just got it today, thanks to Crystal I was up all night last night looking at these dolls and reading some reviews. But seriously, Im so happy she did tell me about them. Georgia is saving money for an AG doll, and I couldn't have her wait until she has all the money!  So we went and got one for Peach yesterday. I told her that the AG dolls have cousins which were the ones they have at Target. hehehe She thought that was great!  She loves her new doll. I can't wait to make the matching dress and take pictures with them.
> 
> here is what the girls dresses look like. I am hoping that Georgia's grandma (ex's mom) will take a picture of the girls in their dresses together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia picked out this fabric for their dresses. they totally look great with her eyes.



Beautiful dress Kelly!  I can imagine how pretty it's going to look on Georgia with her eyes!  




On a side note, I never cloth diapered and didn't even know that people still did it!  I guess I'm out of vogue!  But (trying to redeem myself here) I do make my own yogurt!  If anyone wants to know how let me know.  I make it plain and then I will strain it and make it thicker (kind of like the Greek yogurt available in the stores now) which can be used as a spread on toast too.  My Mom has always made it and so do I - my Mom is Lebanese so it is a cultural thing.  But I do still buy the stuff in the stores a lot too!


----------



## jham

PrincessKell said:


> I finished making Georgia and her cousin's matching dresses. I still need to top stitch and add the ribbon to Georgia's dress. So here is the picture of Lizzy's dress. I am gonna make a matching dolly dress for Georgia's new our Generation doll. She just got it today, thanks to Crystal I was up all night last night looking at these dolls and reading some reviews. But seriously, Im so happy she did tell me about them. Georgia is saving money for an AG doll, and I couldn't have her wait until she has all the money! So we went and got one for Peach yesterday. I told her that the AG dolls have cousins which were the ones they have at Target. hehehe She thought that was great! She loves her new doll. I can't wait to make the matching dress and take pictures with them.
> 
> here is what the girls dresses look like. I am hoping that Georgia's grandma (ex's mom) will take a picture of the girls in their dresses together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia picked out this fabric for their dresses. they totally look great with her eyes.


 
So pretty! I love the idea that the Target dolls are cousins with the AG dolls!

I've been lurking so much lately, I loved the Monster's Inc. outfits...BOTH of them!   I'm starting to think I want to make another one, but no more of that fabric so I'll have to figure a way to recycle the last one I made Lily! (the tulle underskirt got ripped).  

I'm impressed by all you cloth diaperers out there!  Who knew?  I sure didn't.  I just put the pampers on my bunch!   Aimee got me trying to calculate how many years I have spent diapering babies!  I've had a baby in diapers for most of the past 11 1/2 years!   I think there was a very short break in between my boys (a few months) but no more diapers around here!


----------



## aimeeg

11.5 years UGH!!! You know when we all dream about starting a family I do not think we think about the total number of years we will spend on diapers. LOL


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> I'm impressed by all you cloth diaperers out there!  Who knew?  I sure didn't.  I just put the pampers on my bunch!   Aimee got me trying to calculate how many years I have spent diapering babies!  I've had a baby in diapers for most of the past 11 1/2 years!   I think there was a very short break in between my boys (a few months) but no more diapers around here!



 OMG Jean!! I say that makes you the QUEEN Of DIAPERDOM!


----------



## KARAJ

So tommorrow my DH unit is having a Family Day. We really went all out this time and it should be a lot of fun!! I am actually really looking forward to going. I have to be there either way because I am the FRG leader but I actually am excited to try some of the stuff. Some of the activities we were able to get approved are:

Night Vision Goggles Obstacle Course, we are blacking out a couple of confrence rooms and but up obstacles. This is for spouses and kids.

Rides on Bradley Fighting Vehicles, Spouses and kids over 5 (they have to be able to at least kind of wear a helmet).

Drive a Bradley, Spouses

Fire a M16 and M9 Weapon, Spouses The spouses who do this will also get to ride in a some kind if transport vehicle to get to the range area. I plan on doing this but need to go try on my husbands body armor and see how adjustable it is, I am a lot fluffier than he is  If it does not fit I will just have to borrow one from supply.

Static Displays of all the vehicles and equipment, to let the kids go through and learn about them.

We are also doing a catered lunch. and other small things.

I know this is really off topic but I just was surprised that I was really excited to go, and I wanted to tell someone about it and you guys are so great and I have really come to consider you all friends. 


Oh on the 11.5 years of diapering  I thought it was bad that when my last one gets out I will have at least 7 I am currently at 5.5 years straight and have a 1yo.

ETA I just thought about it and even if I say I spent $10 a week on diapers which is real low end since there were times when I had 2 kids in at once. I have spent at least $2860.00 dollars on disposable diapers!! I bet you could get an awesome supply of GREAT CD's for that price to last you through a couple of kids!! I had considered CD but we have lived in 3 countries since we had kids and in two of them did not have a washer and dryer in our house! One was in the basement with the other 5 families W/D sets, 3 floors down. And the other one we had to  take a cab into base to do the laundry, That was for the first six months we were in Korea. So because of that I have spent a small used car and probably built my own small landfill. Huh, now that I am thinking about......

I really have no reason I could not do it at least part time with current daughter. Has anyone stared a little late with CD?????? I have heard that CD kids do tend to potty train faster


----------



## larklynn

Where do you get you patterns I am looking for size 12-18 m outfits  younger dd for our trip as well as around a size 14 for older dd. Can't think of much for ds's 8 1/2 and 15. Also looking for cool disney fabrics! I am not a sewer bud one of my good friends are! I love a lot of things Ive seen here and really want to try to get some cute things together


----------



## PrincessKell

KARAJ said:


> So tommorrow my DH unit is having a Family Day. We really went all out this time and it should be a lot of fun!! I am actually really looking forward to going. I have to be there either way because I am the FRG leader but I actually am excited to try some of the stuff. Some of the activities we were able to get approved are:
> 
> Night Vision Goggles Obstacle Course, we are blacking out a couple of confrence rooms and but up obstacles. This is for spouses and kids.
> 
> Rides on Bradley Fighting Vehicles, Spouses and kids over 5 (they have to be able to at least kind of wear a helmet).
> 
> Drive a Bradley, Spouses
> 
> Fire a M16 and M9 Weapon, Spouses The spouses who do this will also get to ride in a some kind if transport vehicle to get to the range area. I plan on doing this but need to go try on my husbands body armor and see how adjustable it is, I am a lot fluffier than he is  If it does not fit I will just have to borrow one from supply.
> 
> Static Displays of all the vehicles and equipment, to let the kids go through and learn about them.
> 
> We are also doing a catered lunch. and other small things.
> 
> I know this is really off topic but I just was surprised that I was really excited to go, and I wanted to tell someone about it and you guys are so great and I have really come to consider you all friends.



That sounds awesome! I bet you will have a wonderful time. Isn't it nice to surprise yourself with excitement, its so rare these days. hehehe  have a blast, I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## LisaZoe

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



That is darling on your cutie. I love the combination of prints and colors.



jham said:


> I'm impressed by all you cloth diaperers out there!  Who knew?  I sure didn't.  I just put the pampers on my bunch!   Aimee got me trying to calculate how many years I have spent diapering babies!  I've had a baby in diapers for most of the past 11 1/2 years!   I think there was a very short break in between my boys (a few months) but no more diapers around here!



Wow, I can't even imagine dealing with diapers that long. I think my mom was close to that length with 5 kids spaced out every 2 years. I don't think disposables were available then or at least not affordable for us.



larklynn said:


> Where do you get you patterns I am looking for size 12-18 m outfits  younger dd for our trip as well as around a size 14 for older dd. Can't think of much for ds's 8 1/2 and 15. Also looking for cool disney fabrics! I am not a sewer bud one of my good friends are! I love a lot of things Ive seen here and really want to try to get some cute things together



Definitely check out youcanmakethis dot com. Many on this thread have had great success using the patterns, especially those from CarlaC. I don't know how small they go but I'm sure at least some will work for your smaller DD. I think there are some for tweens, too, that will work for your older DD.


----------



## teresajoy

jeniamt said:


> Super cute!  I love the netting detail on the skirt.
> 
> I am blown away by the prices of the cloth diapers.  The price of one used diaper would cover my diaper costs for over a month.  Its a hard swallow knowing how many I would need and how I would need to get bigger ones as Cam grows.  Plus the added laundry.  I know its probably better for the environment (although I went to something about green parenting and they said the use of detergent & water was worse for the environment than the disposable dipes... that seems hard to believe but folks around here are cooky about what ends up in the Chesapeake Bay).  I'm so overwhelmed and confused about it I'm not sure where to even start.  I need more convincing.  Can I sew my own using  store bought cd's, like the kind I use to make burp cloths?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the cd says "all in one" does that mean you don't use a plastic cover?  See, I told you I was confused



Seriously, it does NOT cost that much to cloth diaper!! After all the talk last night, I went online to price what I used for Corey for his ENTIRE diaperhood (hehe, that word makes me laugh!) and this is the breakdown I came up with, this is ALL you need to spend (and most things can be found for less)

12  pack Gerber prefold diapers $15 X 3 = $45 (actually I found them cheaper than this after I worked everything out)
4 pack Plastic pants- $9 X 4= $36 (available at Amazon)
Diaper pins- .99  (Really, very easy to use, keep them in a bar of soap or run them along your scalp to make them even easier!)
Total= $82

Seriuosly, plastic pants and diaper pins are EASY, simple, and convenient. I never once poked a baby or myself using pins. And, I'm a clutz, so that's saying something! 

Last night, we ran out of side closing panties for Lydia (she wets the bed and we buy diapers for her but call them side closing panties   ) So, I went to the basement, found Corey's old diapers (still in great shape) and some plastic pants, did a quick wash and used good old cloth diapers, plastic pants and diaper pins for her last night! She slept well and the bed stayed dry!   And, it was just as easy as I remembered it to be. I think I'll just keep using these and not buy more disposables. 

For me, cute diapers were a non issued since most things my kids wore you couldn't see the diaper anyway. 



livndisney said:


> "Smitten"? Not hardly, we are on day 10 of forced captivity due to chicken pox...... I am considering listing her on EBAY
> 
> I feel so bad for her she is not itchy anymore-just sick of being in the house. And she is one of those kids that does not do well with benadryl-it makes her MEAN!!!!!!!  I am afraid she is going to be spotted for for months, it takes her skin so long to heal.



Oh, poor Morgan!!!



jham said:


> Poor Morgan!  How does that forced captivity work?  I need some of that!  Or at least my neighbors do! I had to drag my kids in the house today after Jayden found out one of the kids they were playing with has a sister with swine flu.  It is running rampant through our neighborhood right now.  People don't seem to take into consideration that other people may have weakened immune systems.  Sorry, rant over!



If you know your kid is sick, KEEP THEM HOME!!! Obviously I'm not talking to people who don't realize their child is sick, I've done that a few times myself! But, when a person KNOWINGLY sends a child to school or out in public sick, it is just RUDE, unthoughtful and mean! 



Piper said:


> I am always tickled by the whole cloth diaper thing--I used cloth diapers because that's all they made!!!  I had 6 dozen diapers.  They were long and you folded them in thirds (or fourths when the baby was very small) then you folded the sides to the middle and either the front or back down (depending on whether you had a boy or a girl.)
> 
> For night time, I took 6 diapers and cut them in half.  Then I sewed them in a half and put them inside the diaper after I folded them in half again.  They wore "rubber pants" over the diaper.
> 
> When my daughter was small, they came out with Pampers and they were very expensive.  I never used them.
> 
> We had diaper pails that had water in them (I put 20 mule team borax in the water) and we flushed the "dirty" diaper before we soaked it.  I would just empty the pail in the washer, run it through a rinse, then use dreft in the wash.  No problems.
> 
> Cloth diapers were the only game in town!



That's the way I did it with Corey too Piper! It works great! 



PrincessKell said:


> I finished making Georgia and her cousin's matching dresses. I still need to top stitch and add the ribbon to Georgia's dress. So here is the picture of Lizzy's dress. I am gonna make a matching dolly dress for Georgia's new our Generation doll. She just got it today, thanks to Crystal I was up all night last night looking at these dolls and reading some reviews. But seriously, Im so happy she did tell me about them. Georgia is saving money for an AG doll, and I couldn't have her wait until she has all the money!  So we went and got one for Peach yesterday. I told her that the AG dolls have cousins which were the ones they have at Target. hehehe She thought that was great!  She loves her new doll. I can't wait to make the matching dress and take pictures with them.
> 
> here is what the girls dresses look like. I am hoping that Georgia's grandma (ex's mom) will take a picture of the girls in their dresses together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia picked out this fabric for their dresses. they totally look great with her eyes.



That is so cute Kelly!!! I just love those colors!!! 



sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful dress Kelly!  I can imagine how pretty it's going to look on Georgia with her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I never cloth diapered and didn't even know that people still did it!  I guess I'm out of vogue!  But (trying to redeem myself here) I do make my own yogurt!  If anyone wants to know how let me know.  I make it plain and then I will strain it and make it thicker (kind of like the Greek yogurt available in the stores now) which can be used as a spread on toast too.  My Mom has always made it and so do I - my Mom is Lebanese so it is a cultural thing.  But I do still buy the stuff in the stores a lot too!



OOH, I would love to know about the yogurt!!

I was just trying to figure out how long one of mine has been in diapers, pull ups or Good-nights. Then, I figured it out, duh! 
_*Seventeen years*_! 
Uggh! I don't even want to think of how much money I spent that I didn't have to!


----------



## InkspressYourself

> run them along your scalp to make them even easier!)


I have never cloth diapered and I have no idea what you mean by this.  I'm sure the image I'm picturing isn't correct and it's got me laughing at my own stupidity.

Why would running a pin through your scalp make them easier to use?

I'm stumped.


and I'm totally in love with the Boo Dress.  It makes me want to buy the pattern to make a similar skirt.

Dawn


----------



## KARAJ

InkspressYourself said:


> I have never cloth diapered and I have no idea what you mean by this.  I'm sure the image I'm picturing isn't correct and it's got me laughing at my own stupidity.
> 
> Why would running a pin through your scalp make them easier to use?
> 
> I'm stumped.
> 
> 
> and I'm totally in love with the Boo Dress.  It makes me want to buy the pattern to make a similar skirt.
> 
> Dawn



I was thinking it must be for the oil on your scalp and hair that would make the pins go through smoothly like the soap but was curious also because I was not sure.


----------



## InkspressYourself

> I was thinking it must be for the oil on your scalp and hair that would make the pins go through smoothly like the soap but was curious also because I was not sure.


I guess that makes sense.

I just picture me getting a pin stuck in my head

Dawn


----------



## Piper

teresajoy said:


> If you know your kid is sick, KEEP THEM HOME!!! Obviously I'm not talking to people who don't realize their child is sick, I've done that a few times myself! But, when a person KNOWINGLY sends a child to school or out in public sick, it is just RUDE, unthoughtful and mean!
> quote]
> 
> 
> A few years ago, one of my parents carried her child into the school, sat her down in the line of kids that were waiting for time to go into class and very quickly walked away. The child couldn't even sit straight so the para in charge of watching them before class called me. I picked her up and took her to the nurse and her temperature was 104.8! The nurse called home and no answer--called the cell and no answer--called the father's work and told him someone better be at school within 30 minutes or she was calling child protective services! The mother was a SAHM--so we knew she didn't have to go to work.
> 
> The mother was there in 10 minutes and told the nurse that she had taken the child to the doctor that morning and she had strep and an ear infection. She said, "I gave her medicine and she wanted to come to school." The nurse replied, "Who has the car keys--you or her!?!" She told her that she needed to keep her home for the rest of the week--it was a Wednesday--and if she EVER came back to school with a fever she would report her to CPS.
> 
> A few days later, I caught strep even though I had washed my hands and tried to sanitize. A few of the kiddos did, too.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I just bought a few designs from Stitch on Time.  
I want to make my nephew a Bob The Builder set.  So I got him.

He has 11 thread changes.  . .

I was going to put him on a t shirt and/or a pair of shorts and I want to make a bowling shirt too.
Now I am scared, do I need to wash the shirt and shorts first?  He isn't an applique just embroidered.


----------



## twob4him

Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL 











So today I tried her out by finished my daughter's tunic...





















And a pic of all of us in our tunics!











Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

twob4him said:


> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!



seriously that is waaayyy cute!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!











Lori


----------



## mgmsmommy

Wow so many great things happening here lately.  I love the new boo dress but liked the first one I saw too.  Emcreative I loved getting to see your pic too.  I've been keeping busy sewing for my girls. My husband is former air force who now works as a civilian in support of the military & travels to bases almost constantly. SO learning this skill has been helpful in keeping me positive instead of lonely.  That said I have made quite a few things now thanks to you lovely ladies.  Here are a few pics of some of them.

This was my 1st stripwork twirl for Sierra.  Hope to soon get a pic with her wearing it but she isn't feeling great today, so modeling doesn't sound fun to her.:





this was my 1st project w/ buttonholes.  
matching jumper for her buildabear bunny:





then I made a monkey one for my monkey girl Morgan:









and modified the peasantdress & got brave & tried out someknit to make the girls nighties like this one on Sierra:





& 1 more cause I love the look on her face:





Be back later with pics of the 4th of July dresses I finished for them yesterday. 

Thanks


----------



## littlepeppers

Piper said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you know your kid is sick, KEEP THEM HOME!!! Obviously I'm not talking to people who don't realize their child is sick, I've done that a few times myself! But, when a person KNOWINGLY sends a child to school or out in public sick, it is just RUDE, unthoughtful and mean!
> quote]
> 
> 
> A few years ago, one of my parents carried her child into the school, sat her down in the line of kids that were waiting for time to go into class and very quickly walked away. The child couldn't even sit straight so the para in charge of watching them before class called me. I picked her up and took her to the nurse and her temperature was 104.8! The nurse called home and no answer--called the cell and no answer--called the father's work and told him someone better be at school within 30 minutes or she was calling child protective services! The mother was a SAHM--so we knew she didn't have to go to work.
> 
> The mother was there in 10 minutes and told the nurse that she had taken the child to the doctor that morning and she had strep and an ear infection. She said, "I gave her medicine and she wanted to come to school." The nurse replied, "Who has the car keys--you or her!?!" She told her that she needed to keep her home for the rest of the week--it was a Wednesday--and if she EVER came back to school with a fever she would report her to CPS.
> 
> A few days later, I caught strep even though I had washed my hands and tried to sanitize. A few of the kiddos did, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated it when kids came to school or daycare sick.  I was a teacher & had 2 premature babies.  We lived at the Dr. b/c of people sending their kids sick.  I missed 40 days of work last school year & was only allowed 10 days.  Every time after the 10 days, they took $250 out of my check if I had a Dr. note.  It would have been more if we didn't go to the Dr.  After $250 docked, $30 Dr. co-pay, & $20+ in meds each time they were sick, I decided to quit teaching.  I wasn't doing my students or my family any good.
Click to expand...


----------



## littlepeppers

eeyore3847 said:


> I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I love your stash.  It is better than what I go out & buy.


----------



## thebeesknees

Quick question for all you fabulous sewers out there - 

I'm trying to make my daughter a "Cinderella dress" for when we go to WDW in September. I HATE doing zippers, so I picked up some light blue jersey knit for the bodice and skirt (hoping it would be more comfortable to wear in the heat instead of satin, as well), and some organza for the sleeves and peplum. If I lay the back bodice on the fold and move it over to take out the space alotted for the zipper/seams, do you think it would work as a pull-on dress? The neckline looks about as large as her T-shirts, and I was thinking of just doing simple facings out of the jersey (with iron-on interfacing) for around the neckline. Aack! I'm so bad at this stuff!


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> And a pic of all of us in our tunics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



Congrats on the new machine. You all look great in your tunics. I'm really loving seeing all the variations of Carla's newest pattern.



eeyore3847 said:


> I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those are very cute! WTG on using that stash.  I've made a similar resolution about using what I have. I can't resist buying some new prints but I try very hard to use what I have first and only buy new when I have a specific project for it. It helps if I don't browse the online fabric shops.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

twob4him said:


> So today I tried her out by finished my daughter's tunic...




I love love love that tunic.....And she looks pretty posh in those sunnies & tunic! 

Who is the designer of that fabric, I must have it, if only for my stash!!! 

ENABLER ALERT:
The fabric fairy everything is 15% this week they are moving to a new facility, so they must want to purge before the move.


----------



## pixeegrl

mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



LOVE IT! 



my*2*angels said:


> Wanted to share my latest creation!  I just loved how this came together.  It is Carla's patchwork twirl skirt with Jennifer Paganelli's Sisboom fabrics.  I think I used about 20 different fabrics all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her trying to twirl!LOL



Just gorgeous!!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.



You're stuff is ALWAYS amazing!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, I need help again.  You know I can do these princess dresses practically in my sleep, but I'm sooooo stressed over doing them for the wedding!!

I'm beginning Sleeping Beauty.  White and ivory brocade.  Heavy fabric 
Since it will be over 100 degrees and an outdoor wedding, I don't want to put sleeves on the dress.

With this particular pattern, the bodice and sleeves attach to one another like a peasant top (picture it).  Then instead of making a casing and using elastic, you attach the big stand-up collar to the top of the sleeve/bodice piece.

If I eliminate the sleeve and measure carefully, can I attach just the front and back bodice pieces to the collar (leaving the collar unattached where a sleeve belongs).  I would then need to finish the edge with bias tape, but would that even work?

I'd love to hear your opinions.


----------



## MiniGirl

aimeeg said:


> I think it is kind of funny reading all about boutique diapers. My biggest baby/toddler "fashion" pet peeve is having diapers show. LOL I always had diaper covers on my girls. Maybe what I missing all along were boutique diapers!
> 
> In Dec 07 when we went to WDW for Christmas I forgot all the diaper covers. I was so upset. My youngest was sort of walking but we carried her most of the time. She also spent most of the time in bishop dresses. I ended up using a pair of white princess panties as a diaper cover. I thought that was better then the pampers logo.
> 
> We are two seconds away from being a pull up free house. I have been changing diapers non stop for five years and three months. I think I am done!



Aimee, that is so funny. The cloth dipes are what got me into sewing. We were living in So. Fla when my oldest was born and the disposable dipes just made her miserably hot. In fact, she often wore just a diaper, so I thought if that was all she was going to have on it might as well be a cute one. People were paying between about $10 for 1 diaper and up to $30 if it was really cute. I thought "no way am I paying that. I'm going to learn to make my own." So, I love them, but I'm with you, I don't like seeing the plain white ones hanging out from under a dress.


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I tried her out by finished my daughter's tunic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of all of us in our tunics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!





Cathy- I'm so happy to see you got your embroidery machine.  I just read your blog and loved all the pics, you girls are gorgeous in your tunics, very fashionable for the zoo !!!!  You will have to keep us up to date on how it is working.  I was just looking at a Janome Memory Craft 300E on craigs list. Have fun !!!


----------



## jessica52877

Hello Everyone! I missed you'll! and am now on  again that I can check in for real! We have been here and there this week and now we are home again. Home sweet home! 

I have alot of  to do but seem to keep packing and unpacking clean clothes because we keep coming home early! I can't wait to catch up and post a few pictures.

We went camping. Not so fun anymore I decided. One night was enough for me. It was too stinkin' hot! Thank goodness it was not this weekend! It is even hotter.

Then we went on to Great Wolf Lodge in Concord and I met another disboutiquer! Hi Nicole! I think her screen name is mommyto2princesses (or very close to that). We took a picture that I'll post but I gotta say I had just been in the waterpark and then took a shower and went for a quick picture before we left. It was so nice to meet another though!! I just love you'll on here so much!

We were supposed to go to WV so I stayed up late the night before we left making a new red, white and blue outfit! I started the shirt after 11 pm!! But it was all finished and packed and now I'll unpack it still unworn.  I cased Stephres and it is so cute!

I then went onto by BFF's house. She lurks here sometimes! Hi Jill! And now we are home sweet home again!! Pictures to come later! 

I am going to try and read the last 10 or so pages now!


----------



## jessica52877

Oh and the whole diaper thing I pretty much missed but I did want to say that I used some good old gerber prefolds and rubber pants and pins here and there. It was a totally just felt like it that day thing but never once did they leak or anything. It was not a common occurance though.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh my! and how did I forget to tell you'll that I got to go to Mary Jo's in Gastonia. I had mentioned it to Wendy on here but had never been myself. We were passing it at the right time so I decided to run in!! It was fabric heaven (until today). I had fun just looking around and wish I lived near. Every dot and stripe you could imagine.

Although I needed some pirate fabric so we ran back in today and they didn't have anything like what I wanted! So now off on a fabric hunt tomorrow!


----------



## eeyore3847

littlepeppers said:


> I love your stash.  It is better than what I go out & buy.



oh thanks... hahaha - I have way over collected the past few years!



LisaZoe said:


> Those are very cute! WTG on using that stash.  I've made a similar resolution about using what I have. I can't resist buying some new prints but I try very hard to use what I have first and only buy new when I have a specific project for it. It helps if I don't browse the online fabric shops.



it is hard sometimes to not buy new.... I am really trying not too! but yes you have to avoid online shops!


----------



## mrsmiller

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I need help again.  You know I can do these princess dresses practically in my sleep, but I'm sooooo stressed over doing them for the wedding!!
> 
> I'm beginning Sleeping Beauty.  White and ivory brocade.  Heavy fabric
> Since it will be over 100 degrees and an outdoor wedding, I don't want to put sleeves on the dress.
> 
> With this particular pattern, the bodice and sleeves attach to one another like a peasant top (picture it).  Then instead of making a casing and using elastic, you attach the big stand-up collar to the top of the sleeve/bodice piece.
> 
> If I eliminate the sleeve and measure carefully, can I attach just the front and back bodice pieces to the collar (leaving the collar unattached where a sleeve belongs).  I would then need to finish the edge with bias tape, but would that even work?
> 
> I'd love to hear your opinions.




Not sure if this will work as I never seen the pattern that you  are talking about ?  can you post a picture?

It might work if you do make the collar smaller to fit the top and use the bias  ( you can make it of the same material --cut at 45 degrees angle and it will match the fabric) around the sleeves ... 

or maybe lining will help , but once again , could you post pictures of the design ?

sorry I am not much help!!!

Linnette


----------



## PrincessKell

twob4him said:


> Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I tried her out by finished my daughter's tunic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of all of us in our tunics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!



oooh how pretty! The Machine and the shirts! Gosh, you just can't help but love those fabrics, you know?!  I love them. you all look so great in them.



eeyore3847 said:


> I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, I love them. What is the Cindy fabric from? I need to do that. I have plenty of princess fabrics but I just want to keep them all in hiding. hahaha I have no clue what to make with them. Maybe I will post them for some ideas.



mgmsmommy said:


> Wow so many great things happening here lately.  I love the new boo dress but liked the first one I saw too.  Emcreative I loved getting to see your pic too.  I've been keeping busy sewing for my girls. My husband is former air force who now works as a civilian in support of the military & travels to bases almost constantly. SO learning this skill has been helpful in keeping me positive instead of lonely.  That said I have made quite a few things now thanks to you lovely ladies.  Here are a few pics of some of them.
> 
> This was my 1st stripwork twirl for Sierra.  Hope to soon get a pic with her wearing it but she isn't feeling great today, so modeling doesn't sound fun to her.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my 1st project w/ buttonholes.
> matching jumper for her buildabear bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I made a monkey one for my monkey girl Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and modified the peasantdress & got brave & tried out someknit to make the girls nighties like this one on Sierra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & 1 more cause I love the look on her face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back later with pics of the 4th of July dresses I finished for them yesterday.
> 
> Thanks



Great job! I love the Monkey dress. so cute.  I am getting ready to make a matching dress for Georgia's dress I Just made. isnt it so fun? Love everything. Can't wait to see your 4th dress.


----------



## eeyore3847

PrincessKell said:


> Lori, I love them. What is the Cindy fabric from? I need to do that. I have plenty of princess fabrics but I just want to keep them all in hiding. hahaha I have no clue what to make with them. Maybe I will post them for some ideas.



ohhhh that is a pillowcase that I cut that from. it had cindy on one side and belle on the other... belle is all cut out, but not sure what I am doing about bottoms... maybe little pants


----------



## mgmsmommy

PrincessKell said:


> Great job! I love the Monkey dress. so cute.  I am getting ready to make a matching dress for Georgia's dress I Just made. isnt it so fun? Love everything. Can't wait to see your 4th dress.




Thanks  yes it is fun dong the matching stuff.  I figure I better take advantage of the girls liking to match now cause I know it won't last forever. 

Your sweetie has great taste in fabric by the way I loved the last dress you posted too.


----------



## DisneyKings

I found this material at hobby lobby & couldn't resist it.  The lady cutting it asked what I was going to make & I said, I have no idea!  I was hoping I could applique the princesses on something once I get that figured out!






I also found this cupcake fabric & thought it was so cute.  I don't know what to do with it though.  How do I incorporate this into a Disney custom?  Any ideas?  We'll be at Disney for DD's b-day & I had thought of something princessy, but again was trying to figure out what to do for her outfit.  HELP!


----------



## jham

Piper said:


> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you know your kid is sick, KEEP THEM HOME!!! Obviously I'm not talking to people who don't realize their child is sick, I've done that a few times myself! But, when a person KNOWINGLY sends a child to school or out in public sick, it is just RUDE, unthoughtful and mean!
> quote]
> 
> 
> A few years ago, one of my parents carried her child into the school, sat her down in the line of kids that were waiting for time to go into class and very quickly walked away. The child couldn't even sit straight so the para in charge of watching them before class called me. I picked her up and took her to the nurse and her temperature was 104.8! The nurse called home and no answer--called the cell and no answer--called the father's work and told him someone better be at school within 30 minutes or she was calling child protective services! The mother was a SAHM--so we knew she didn't have to go to work.
> 
> The mother was there in 10 minutes and told the nurse that she had taken the child to the doctor that morning and she had strep and an ear infection. She said, "I gave her medicine and she wanted to come to school." The nurse replied, "Who has the car keys--you or her!?!" She told her that she needed to keep her home for the rest of the week--it was a Wednesday--and if she EVER came back to school with a fever she would report her to CPS.
> 
> A few days later, I caught strep even though I had washed my hands and tried to sanitize. A few of the kiddos did, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is WOW!  I'm really glad the school didn't let her get away with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer & Wisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a few designs from Stitch on Time.
> I want to make my nephew a Bob The Builder set. So I got him.
> 
> He has 11 thread changes. . .
> 
> I was going to put him on a t shirt and/or a pair of shorts and I want to make a bowling shirt too.
> Now I am scared, do I need to wash the shirt and shorts first? He isn't an applique just embroidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I love Heathersue's designs!  I would pre-wash if I were you just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Disboards Katie! Cathy, I have serious envy of that stack of Jennifer Paganelli fabrics behind your machine!!!  You'd think you were friends with the designer or something!  Oh wait, you are!  Yep, serious fabric envy.
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> mgmsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so many great things happening here lately. I love the new boo dress but liked the first one I saw too. Emcreative I loved getting to see your pic too. I've been keeping busy sewing for my girls. My husband is former air force who now works as a civilian in support of the military & travels to bases almost constantly. SO learning this skill has been helpful in keeping me positive instead of lonely. That said I have made quite a few things now thanks to you lovely ladies. Here are a few pics of some of them.
> 
> This was my 1st stripwork twirl for Sierra. Hope to soon get a pic with her wearing it but she isn't feeling great today, so modeling doesn't sound fun to her.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my 1st project w/ buttonholes.
> matching jumper for her buildabear bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I made a monkey one for my monkey girl Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and modified the peasantdress & got brave & tried out someknit to make the girls nighties like this one on Sierra:
> 
> 
> & 1 more cause I love the look on her face:
> 
> 
> Be back later with pics of the 4th of July dresses I finished for them yesterday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> great job!  You reminded me I NEED sprinkle fabric!  Those are two of my favoritest patterns!
> 
> Sorry I'm no help with technical questions.  I am really out of it today.  I've been sewing for 2 days and I think I'm tired.  I can't think anymore.  Or understand anything very complicated.
Click to expand...


----------



## jeniamt

sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful dress Kelly!  I can imagine how pretty it's going to look on Georgia with her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I never cloth diapered and didn't even know that people still did it!  I guess I'm out of vogue!  But (trying to redeem myself here) I do make my own yogurt!  If anyone wants to know how let me know.  I make it plain and then I will strain it and make it thicker (kind of like the Greek yogurt available in the stores now) which can be used as a spread on toast too.  My Mom has always made it and so do I - my Mom is Lebanese so it is a cultural thing.  But I do still buy the stuff in the stores a lot too!



Yes, please share your yogurt recipe!  I am so disgusted with most of the yogurts available in the stores... they seem to be either full of high fructose corn syrup or artificial sweetener.  Both things I try to avoid for me and the kids.  What is wrong with good 'ol fashion sugar?  Anyway, I buy the plain yogurt and add my own fruit but I would love to with my own homemade stuff!



thebeesknees said:


> Quick question for all you fabulous sewers out there -
> 
> I'm trying to make my daughter a "Cinderella dress" for when we go to WDW in September. I HATE doing zippers, so I picked up some light blue jersey knit for the bodice and skirt (hoping it would be more comfortable to wear in the heat instead of satin, as well), and some organza for the sleeves and peplum. If I lay the back bodice on the fold and move it over to take out the space alotted for the zipper/seams, do you think it would work as a pull-on dress? The neckline looks about as large as her T-shirts, and I was thinking of just doing simple facings out of the jersey (with iron-on interfacing) for around the neckline. Aack! I'm so bad at this stuff!



Not sure if this helps but I made Cindy's dress from Carla's precious dress.   No zippers!


----------



## KARAJ

OK I am just starting to play with my very old, but new to me serger. It is a 3 thread one and does not seem to have a lockstitch What would you do on the ends to keep it from unraveling???? and do most of you use your sergers for most of your garment seams?????  THANKS


----------



## karebear1

DisneyKings said:


> I also found this cupcake fabric & thought it was so cute.  I don't know what to do with it though.  How do I incorporate this into a Disney custom?  Any ideas?  We'll be at Disney for DD's b-day & I had thought of something princessy, but again was trying to figure out what to do for her outfit.  HELP!



Could you maybe incorporate it into something from the "Be Our Guest" scene from Beauty and the Beast? That could be really cute!


----------



## tricia

twob4him said:


> Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!



Oooooooh, a Janome.  My aunt (who taught me how to make quilts) would be impressed.  That is all she uses and recommends to everyone.

Great tunics on all of you. 



eeyore3847 said:


> I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute.  I love the use of the pillowcases.  I have no source for princess fabric near me, so I have quite a few pillowcases in my stash too.



mgmsmommy said:


> Wow so many great things happening here lately.  I love the new boo dress but liked the first one I saw too.  Emcreative I loved getting to see your pic too.  I've been keeping busy sewing for my girls. My husband is former air force who now works as a civilian in support of the military & travels to bases almost constantly. SO learning this skill has been helpful in keeping me positive instead of lonely.  That said I have made quite a few things now thanks to you lovely ladies.  Here are a few pics of some of them.
> 
> This was my 1st stripwork twirl for Sierra.  Hope to soon get a pic with her wearing it but she isn't feeling great today, so modeling doesn't sound fun to her.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Great first projects.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Stephres

KARAJ said:


> OK I am just starting to play with my very old, but new to me serger. It is a 3 thread one and does not seem to have a lockstitch What would you do on the ends to keep it from unraveling???? and do most of you use your sergers for most of your garment seams?????  THANKS



Unless I am covering the seam with a hem, I "bury" the thread in the seam with an embroidery needle. I push the needle through the last few stitches and then thread it with the tail. Then I push it back through and the tail is safely inside the seam. I hope this helps!


----------



## tricia

Oh, and I bought a serger today.

http://www.singerco.com/products/product_detail.html?product_id=1365

I have never had a serger, so I guess I will have to learn a lot.  Dont think I will get to it this weekend tho.  It is Tylers 8th B-Day tomorrow, and tonight we discovered a leak in our basement.  The pipe going outside for the hose broke.  And of course we used the hose lots today, for watering flowers and filling water pistols.  Got the leak stopped right now, but the contractor will be coming tomorrow to tear up the rec room.


----------



## 2cutekidz

DisneyKings said:


> I also found this cupcake fabric & thought it was so cute.  I don't know what to do with it though.  How do I incorporate this into a Disney custom?  Any ideas?  We'll be at Disney for DD's b-day & I had thought of something princessy, but again was trying to figure out what to do for her outfit.  HELP!



Applique a Mickey cupcake of course!!


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> Applique a Mickey cupcake of course!!



what is a Mickey cupcake?  A cupcake w/ ears?


----------



## kstgelais4

LisaZoe said:


> Here's another Captain Mickey Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can't resist sharing a couple July 4th themed items I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some I did for boys - I'm still not totally confident of my designing for boys but I'm getting there.


When I gorw up... I want to be just like you!!!! The last set is seriously Amazing!!!!! I know a couple boys in this house who would freak over that set! If I could afford that Lisa original, I would sooooo buy it from you...


teresajoy said:


> We cloth diapered Corey, but not Arminda or Lydia. If I were to ever have another baby (which I'm not) I would cloth diaper again. It wasn't that hard to do, and like T said, it is much better for the environment. I just used the tri-folds (Gerber mostly) and rubber pants. I had a few of the all in one diapers (remember this was 17 years ago, so things have probably changed a bit since then!) and I hated them! They leaked horribly. I had a few different brands and then just gave up on them.  I also used the diaper wraps, which I liked better (the kind where you put the diaper in and then it velcors on) But, honestly, my favorite thing and the easiest to use were just good old diaper pins and the rubber pants. I had some that were made out of a tafetta type material that were really nice, but I usually just bought the Gerber ones.  And, the tri-fold diapers are just so versatile, they fit up until they are potty trained. And, they are so cheap too! I let everyone know I was cloth diapering while I was pregnant and got a lot of the diapers for shower presents. I think three packages were all I had for Corey's entire diaperhood!  And, like T said, he didn't get many rashes at all. Of course, I also breastfed all my kids and didn't feed him food very early either. I think that helps a lot. I could go on for another couple pages about the wonders of breastfeeding and delaying solid foods... and then don't get me started on carseats!!! Oh, my future daughter in law is going to just LOVE me!!!!
> 
> I also bought a bunch of cheap washcloths to use instead of baby wipes.
> 
> Well, that was probably more info than you needed from someone who hasn't used cloth diapers in 15 years! LOL! Well, actually we used a few with Arminda when we were low on the disposables!
> 
> And, now that I've typed all that and lost all of you! I have a question. Lydia still wets the bed, and I would really like to get away from using the "side closing panties" Aka: diapers. Does anyone have any suggestions for a cloth diaper? She sleeps with Arminda so it really has to be leakproof!!


I have a fleece trainer pattern that Pulls off and on Theresa. It is made for bigger kids, and would be perfect for night time. Pm me if you want it!



snubie said:


> I am reading the cloth diaper responses very closely.  We are thinking about CDing with this little one but DH is still unsure.  Does anyone who CDs have a front loader washer?  DH worries that since the washer uses less water, it won't clean the diapers very well.


I have had both while CDing. They both clean equally efficiently. 



mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:


I think you are truly talented. To think that you started sewing just a couple of months ago! The fabric choices are great! Seriously fantastic.


jeniamt said:


> I am blown away by the prices of the cloth diapers.  The price of one used diaper would cover my diaper costs for over a month.  Its a hard swallow knowing how many I would need and how I would need to get bigger ones as Cam grows.  Plus the added laundry.  I know its probably better for the environment (although I went to something about green parenting and they said the use of detergent & water was worse for the environment than the disposable dipes... that seems hard to believe but folks around here are cooky about what ends up in the Chesapeake Bay).  I'm so overwhelmed and confused about it I'm not sure where to even start.  I need more convincing.  Can I sew my own using  store bought cd's, like the kind I use to make burp cloths?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the cd says "all in one" does that mean you don't use a plastic cover?  See, I told you I was confused


Defiitely don't use prefolds you can buy at Walmart or whatever. They have polyfill in them which absorbs nothing. Check out Green mountain diapers (T-beri posted the link) they are great prefolds. But to answer your question. A lot of people "cute-en" them up.
Also, the people who knock cloth for not being "environmentally friendly" for the water issue, never take into account the resources used in production of disposibles, besides in my book 1000 years in a landfill is worse.

I actually have things to post! Hopefully I'll get to them tonight!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

DisneyKings I wonder if you might share where you found that yummy cupcake fabric.  I had not seen that print before. I think a mickey or minnie face applique of this fabric on a tee w/ a skirt to match would be delicious.

OK here are the 4th of July dresses I came up with.  I was going for red, white, & blue but not just the usual stars & stripes. Pics of girls aren't together cause Sierra's was finished 1st & didn't want to remodel hers today with Morgan.  
This is Sierra who just finished kindergarten last week.





And here is Morgan who just finished up 2nd grade:





back view:





I really like the halter back better than I thought I would, but I am not so sure daddy will like it when he comes home & sees them.  Ha ha.


----------



## aimeeg

I wanted to agree with Jham. I really enjoyed stitching out Heather's Mickey cupcake design. It was simple to do and really cute too. I did a few designs where there are over 20 color changes. I think Marie the cat was around 20. Which was crazy because she is pink and white! I have a few of Heather's cutie Pooh's that I am doing for a baby shower. They will be fun to do.


----------



## teresajoy

KARAJ said:


> I was thinking it must be for the oil on your scalp and hair that would make the pins go through smoothly like the soap but was curious also because I was not sure.



Yep, that's it!! 





kstgelais4 said:


> Defiitely don't use prefolds you can buy at Walmart or whatever. They have polyfill in them which absorbs nothing.



Funny you would say that, becaus that's all I ever used. Mostly Gerber ones, and never had a problem with them leaking. But, I did usually double them up, so that could  be why. I really loved them.


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> Applique a Mickey cupcake of course!!



I was thinking a Heathersue Mickey Cupcake would be really cute too!


----------



## PrincessKell

I finished Georgia's dress, I didn't get pictures. BUT tonight I did finish up a dolly dress for her new AG cousin. (hehe)  I really love the fabric she picked out. 








I have plenty of it left to make another outfit and try a new pattern. 

Well, drive by post kind of...I am heading to bed, I have to be up and out of the house early for NASCAR.  I have to meet my dad at the high school at 6:50. We have to be at the track by 7:15am. Sunday will be even earlier. I will have to catch up later. I bet by the time I have time after workin the race there will be a new thread already. hahaha bunch of chattys


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I love everything that has been posted! Those Tunics  Georgia's dress The 4th of July dresses! 
Oh my goodness, Both of my Nephews are playing for the  All Star teams in their age groups!  So I made Abby a baseball dress!  I hope her mommy likes it! 













tpjpul079898ipo[uuoykhiijkjyuuyhioyiyioptyyoiyiuyoiukiyuiuiuiiuyuorijtjutituyhui(Madi typed this )

Now I know why I should never let Tyler play with my pin cushion:





I also need to get cracken on the girls 4th of July outfits! This is the fabric I bought for them. 





Now I must go clean up my Sewing/Dining room


----------



## NiniMorris

Let me begin by saying...I USED to think I was creative....now I see I am still such a beginner!  I don't think I have EVER seen so much talent in one place!

So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)

I always wondered why you guys were here in the family forum and not in the Creative ....after attempting to read through all these posts ( I confess, I ended up just 'borrowing' ideas and reading a few posts that caught my eye...and STILL spent 2 days getting to the end!) I now understand.  You guys ARE a family.  Albeit a very, very, VERY talented family!

I don't think it is fair to take and not give, so I'll have to get busy to see what I can come up with...we have 91 days before we go.  Up until now I was obsessed with T shirts...now I've got a miliion other ideas.  While I than you for the inspiration, my husband will probably HATE you...that's OK.  We won't tell him where you are....

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Now that I've got my hero worship out of the way....a previous poster (so sorry I can't find it now to quote or even get the name) spoke about Interactive Metronome.  How is this delivered?  In a therapy setting, doctor's office, home?

I have a 8 year old TBI survivor and we are spending 3-4 days a week in therapy and doc's offices, and I home school him...since so much of the brain was destroyed, we are having a tough time with some of his reasoning, anger control, impulsitivy (wow! was that ever spelled wrong!)short term memory...well just about the full spectrum.  

If you could point me in the right direction I would GREATLY appreciate it!

Thanks,

Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

NiniMorris said:


> Let me begin by saying...I USED to think I was creative....now I see I am still such a beginner!  I don't think I have EVER seen so much talent in one place!
> 
> So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)
> 
> I always wondered why you guys were here in the family forum and not in the Creative ....after attempting to read through all these posts ( I confess, I ended up just 'borrowing' ideas and reading a few posts that caught my eye...and STILL spent 2 days getting to the end!) I now understand.  You guys ARE a family.  Albeit a very, very, VERY talented family!
> 
> I don't think it is fair to take and not give, so I'll have to get busy to see what I can come up with...we have 91 days before we go.  Up until now I was obsessed with T shirts...now I've got a miliion other ideas.  While I than you for the inspiration, my husband will probably HATE you...that's OK.  We won't tell him where you are....
> 
> Nini



Awww...that was sweet!!  Welcome to our family!!  This thread started(2?) years ago when DISer cdotla asked to see pictures of disney customs for ideas on purchases.  It started with people posting what they had bought, and soon the SEWers/crafters took over.  



jeniamt said:


> what is a Mickey cupcake?  A cupcake w/ ears?




Yep.  Heathersue has a digital version if you have an embroidery machine, but I made one by hand about a month ago using a cupcake clip art and adding ears.  That outfit has been sitting on my cutting board waiting to be finshed!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Now that I've got my hero worship out of the way....a previous poster (so sorry I can't find it now to quote or even get the name) spoke about Interactive Metronome.  How is this delivered?  In a therapy setting, doctor's office, home?
> 
> I have a 8 year old TBI survivor and we are spending 3-4 days a week in therapy and doc's offices, and I home school him...since so much of the brain was destroyed, we are having a tough time with some of his reasoning, anger control, impulsitivy (wow! was that ever spelled wrong!)short term memory...well just about the full spectrum.
> 
> If you could point me in the right direction I would GREATLY appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini


Hi Nini,

I am also a TBI survivor but I am much older and remember my life before TBI.  I am sorry for the loss and hope the new person you have will do better.  Wendy is an OT and she knows the Metro therapy very well.  She has a nephew with an ABI and has him in the MT and it is helping.  

I think she is wendybill or billwendy.    Short term memory loss. It's a joke, not really but you know.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL


It is really just wonderful.  Congratulations.


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> I finished Georgia's dress, I didn't get pictures. BUT tonight I did finish up a dolly dress for her new AG cousin. (hehe)  I really love the fabric she picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of it left to make another outfit and try a new pattern.
> 
> Well, drive by post kind of...I am heading to bed, I have to be up and out of the house early for NASCAR.  I have to meet my dad at the high school at 6:50. We have to be at the track by 7:15am. Sunday will be even earlier. I will have to catch up later. I bet by the time I have time after workin the race there will be a new thread already. hahaha bunch of chattys



I just love that!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love everything that has been posted! Those Tunics  Georgia's dress The 4th of July dresses!
> Oh my goodness, Both of my Nephews are playing for the  All Star teams in their age groups!  So I made Abby a baseball dress!  I hope her mommy likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tpjpul079898ipo[uuoykhiijkjyuuyhioyiyioptyyoiyiuyoiukiyuiuiuiiuyuorijtjutituyhui(Madi typed this )
> 
> Now I know why I should never let Tyler play with my pin cushion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must go clean up my Sewing/Dining room




That dress with that little pocket!!!!! TOOO CUTE!!!! How adorable is that!!!

And my goodness, Madi is very deep and thoughtful I will have to think about what she typed very carefully!

Is that a pin cushion pig? Funny! 

I see nothing wrong with your sewing table!!! Looks better than mine!  



NiniMorris said:


> Let me begin by saying...I USED to think I was creative....now I see I am still such a beginner!  I don't think I have EVER seen so much talent in one place!
> 
> So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)
> 
> I always wondered why you guys were here in the family forum and not in the Creative ....after attempting to read through all these posts ( I confess, I ended up just 'borrowing' ideas and reading a few posts that caught my eye...and STILL spent 2 days getting to the end!) I now understand.  You guys ARE a family.  Albeit a very, very, VERY talented family!
> 
> I don't think it is fair to take and not give, so I'll have to get busy to see what I can come up with...we have 91 days before we go.  Up until now I was obsessed with T shirts...now I've got a miliion other ideas.  While I than you for the inspiration, my husband will probably HATE you...that's OK.  We won't tell him where you are....
> 
> Nini




Oh, that is just too sweet! Yes, we are a family here! 

Initiation? Ok, 
FIRST you MUST read the entire first post 
if you have't, go ahead and go back, we will wait........................................
................................................
..................................................
.......................................................
...................................................

Ok, all set? 

Now,you have to buy some of CarlaC's patterns Easy Fit Pants, Simply Sweet and Portrait Peasant for sure, and I love the Precious Dress if you are feeling just a tad more adventurous. With those patterns you can make ANYTHING! Seriuosly, you can!  
Oh, you have a boy, right? 
Then you need the Bowling shirt pattern too. 

Feel free to ask questions, we are a helpful bunch!


----------



## DisneyKings

2cutekidz said:


> Applique a Mickey cupcake of course!!





mgmsmommy said:


> DisneyKings I wonder if you might share where you found that yummy cupcake fabric.  I had not seen that print before. I think a mickey or minnie face applique of this fabric on a tee w/ a skirt to match would be delicious.





teresajoy said:


> I was thinking a Heathersue Mickey Cupcake would be really cute too!



So, is a Mickey cupcake shirt with the cupcake print skirt Disney ENOUGH???  That's kinda' what I had envisioned when I bought it, then I started doubting myself.  I don't have an applique machine, but my friend does.  Her mickey cupcake design is not as cute as heathersue's though...  I may just have to buy her heathersue's design.  I am horrible with matching colors, what color T would look best?  Thanks for all your help!

The fabric came from Hobby Lobby (& is on sale this week!)  If you can't find any, I'd be happy to go see if there's more.  I wouldn't be able to today before the sale ends though since I have to make a b-day cake for a friend's DD (just found out yesterday!) & babysit another friend's DD tonight!  I just finished a busy week at VBS, this is not the relaxing Saturday I had planned! LOL


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)
> 
> Nini



I'm still pretty new here. You don't have to prove yourself or they'd have kicked me to the curb, I came here with NO sewing experience!!  There was no initiation, but let me warn you...they convert you!  I now have a pretty new sewing machine and a pair of baby pants I made myself!

Welcome!


----------



## mirandag819

I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress? 











Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I'm still pretty new here. You don't have to prove yourself or they'd have kicked me to the curb, I came here with NO sewing experience!!  There was no initiation, but let me warn you...they convert you!  I now have a pretty new sewing machine and a pair of baby pants I made myself!
> 
> Welcome!



HAHA you are not kidding! I joined the thread like 6 weeks ago and had never touched a sewing machine. Now I have a sewing machine, an embroidery machine, a huge fabric stash, lots of Disney outfits for DD, and have been spending every free second I have sewing. I was warned by all of you that it was addicting, but I didn't listen (although I am glad I didn't listen, I am so happy to be making DD's Disney World clothes).


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA you are not kidding! I joined the thread like 6 weeks ago and had never touched a sewing machine. Now I have a sewing machine, an embroidery machine, a huge fabric stash, lots of Disney outfits for DD, and have been spending every free second I have sewing. I was warned by all of you that it was addicting, but I didn't listen (although I am glad I didn't listen, I am so happy to be making DD's Disney World clothes).



Cinderella's workdress is perfect, and I LOVE the before/after idea!!!

What embroidery machine did you end up getting?  That is the next thing on my list!

And just think, I bet all the sewing is making the time FLY by while you wait for DH and your trip!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Cinderella's workdress is perfect, and I LOVE the before/after idea!!!
> 
> What embroidery machine did you end up getting?  That is the next thing on my list!
> 
> And just think, I bet all the sewing is making the time FLY by while you wait for DH and your trip!



Thanks! I don't know if she will pick cinderella at BBB or not, it is her favorite princess. She already has lots of cinderella dresses, so she may pick something different, but I figured Cinderella was the easiest to create the rags outfit for. 

I ended up getting the Brother PE-700 II.... I really like it, aside from wanting a bigger hoop sometimes, but 5x7 works okay for me most of the time. 

It really is making time fly, but man it is going too fast here lately! I have 9 more outfits to make and we leave in less then 2 months.


----------



## jeniamt

mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



ooh, I love this!  I love the dresses that are little different than the typical "princess" stuff.



mgmsmommy said:


> DisneyKings I wonder if you might share where you found that yummy cupcake fabric.  I had not seen that print before. I think a mickey or minnie face applique of this fabric on a tee w/ a skirt to match would be delicious.
> 
> OK here are the 4th of July dresses I came up with.  I was going for red, white, & blue but not just the usual stars & stripes. Pics of girls aren't together cause Sierra's was finished 1st & didn't want to remodel hers today with Morgan.
> This is Sierra who just finished kindergarten last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Morgan who just finished up 2nd grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the halter back better than I thought I would, but I am not so sure daddy will like it when he comes home & sees them.  Ha ha.



Great job!  I love the look of the halter dress (I make the empire style for my girls) and they love to wear them.  I think the key is to make sure the elastic in the back is pretty fitted.  Keeps everything a little more modest.


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.




VERY cute! And the mouse on the skirt adds SO much! Can I assume you have a scarf for her hair???

I just made myself one of these to wear to the Halloween party. I can be in Disney costume without being too "out there".....


----------



## aliceindisneyland

OMGosh this thread moves fast!  This is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I ended up getting the Brother PE-700 II.... I really like it, aside from wanting a bigger hoop sometimes, but 5x7 works okay for me most of the time.




That's the one I have my eye on. Gonna keep looking for a used or super sale though.


----------



## t-beri

Tykatmadismomma said:


>



That baseball dress is SO clever!!  I mean, it's cute sure but I think it is GENIUS!!



NiniMorris said:


> Let me begin by saying...I USED to think I was creative....now I see I am still such a beginner!  I don't think I have EVER seen so much talent in one place!
> 
> So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)
> 
> I always wondered why you guys were here in the family forum and not in the Creative ....after attempting to read through all these posts ( I confess, I ended up just 'borrowing' ideas and reading a few posts that caught my eye...and STILL spent 2 days getting to the end!) I now understand.  You guys ARE a family.  Albeit a very, very, VERY talented family!
> 
> I don't think it is fair to take and not give, so I'll have to get busy to see what I can come up with...we have 91 days before we go.  Up until now I was obsessed with T shirts...now I've got a miliion other ideas.  While I than you for the inspiration, my husband will probably HATE you...that's OK.  We won't tell him where you are....
> 
> Nini



WOW, that's so nice.  Thanks for stopping in.  WELCOME!  I'm gonna have to back a dis sista up and say  READ THE FIRST POST!!!! Then if you have any questions left we will be glad to answer them.  if you are looking at branching out from t-shirts Carla C's patterns are definitely the way to go.  You can see in the photobucket that the peasant top, simply sweet and e-z fits (probably the easiest pant pattern in history) can really be made into ANYTHING.  
Welcome aboard, looking forward to seeing your creations!


mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



Fantastic!!  I love this.  great job.  I'm w/ Taylor...Boys stink 

I'm still trying to convince Lily to be Provincial Belle instead of ball room Belle for Halloween...but then if I make her the fancy dress, I can go as provincial Belle and that would be an easy costume for me.  If I can lose some weight before then.  LOL 

Still NO BABY.   I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow. I really expect to deliver before I hit 39, I'll keep you all posted.
...t.


----------



## ibesue

Well, I thought I had a bunch of quotes, but they aren't there anymore?  Maybe I should not just hit quote and actually post something!!??  

Anyways, everything has been sooooooo cute!!!  




mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?



OMGosh, that is so cute!  Its amazing what you can learn in such a short time!!!  I have a friend whose DH is in the Air Force and when her DH deploys she always finds something new to learn and master while he is gone.  So sewing was yours!!!  I pray that your DH will be able to join you at the mouse so he can see all you have learned!!



mirandag819 said:


> HAHA you are not kidding! I joined the thread like 6 weeks ago and had never touched a sewing machine. Now I have a sewing machine, an embroidery machine, a huge fabric stash, lots of Disney outfits for DD, and have been spending every free second I have sewing. I was warned by all of you that it was addicting, but I didn't listen (although I am glad I didn't listen, I am so happy to be making DD's Disney World clothes).



  We warn people and then enable them!!!  Look how far you have come!!   And how much you have spent!!

Tberi, you only have a couple of more weeks!  Your littlest will soon be here.  I always decided that i wanted mine late, because other than my first, they were all late!  

To all who were talking about CD, I am also one who CD'd my first two.  We used the birdseye big pieces, folded them and used rubber pants!  Oh and diaper pins!  And if you were really lucky, the prefolded ones!    It was all we had!  My third one I started CD but switched to disposables when I went back to work.  So when youngest DD decided to CD DGD, I said easy peasy.  Yeah, right!  It's all changed so much.  In such a short time.  I like the PUL, I just wish you could buy it in the stores.  I heard that Hancocks has it, but my handcocks is 1/1/2 hours away, so not a store I go to often.  I did buy the snap pliers from Serena in China, but haven't made a CD yet!  I have some free patterns and some I bought, but every time I think I have the fabric selected, I hear about some thing new.  I get so confused!!  And soon DGD will be needing some new ones.  

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?  I hope everyone has a great weekend and can get lots of sewing done!!  Anyone headed to Old Navy for the $2,00 tank tops for women & girls?  I was planning on going until I saw the commercials.  I just needed a couple of T's but I don't think there will be any left by the time I get there!


----------



## jessica52877

I just wanted to quickly post about Old Navy. I had to run in for tshirt and no idea about the $2 tanks. Everyone was talking/asking about them. The guy checking out said they were gone in 45 minutes and they had over 1000 of them to sell. The lady in line behind me had said her sister called while she was in line earlier this morning and that it was just crazy! I was in and out within a few minutes and got my tshirt I needed! The seemed actually well staffed for once and the lines weren't horridly long.


----------



## aheape1979

I have 88 days until our Free Dining/ MNSSHP trip!  I want to make a Mickey Ear applique design on t-shirts for our trip.  I have a Brother 700 embroidery machine and a Brother basic sewing machine.  Unfortunately, my professional schedule lately has kept me from sewing, other than a few curtains, hairbows, and baby burp cloths for gifts.  
Can anyone help me?  I've never done applique before.
PM me or email at aheape1979@yahoo.com.

I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP!!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



I think you did an absolute fabulous job!


----------



## t-beri

ibesue said:


> Yeah, right!  It's all changed so much.  In such a short time.  I like the PUL, I just wish you could buy it in the stores.  I heard that Hancocks has it, but my handcocks is 1/1/2 hours away, so not a store I go to often.  I did buy the snap pliers from Serena in China, but haven't made a CD yet!  I have some free patterns and some I bought, but every time I think I have the fabric selected, I hear about some thing new.  I get so confused!!  And soon DGD will be needing some new ones.



I felt overwhelmed like that at first too Sue.  but I really just narrowed down what I DIDN'T want (PUL, synthetic materials...) and made the decision.  In the beginning it seems like all the diapers I was seeing were flannel so on black friday I stocked up on flannel.  then I started thinking about knit fabrics letting the baby stay in one size a little longer b/c of the stretch ....then I was all confused.  I decided in the end to use both and make a few different patterns some w/ flannel and some knit ALL have Organic Bamboo Velour inners. B/C for me that wasn't a compromise, I wanted organic next to baby's butt and the velour is SO squishy!!  But I think you just have to bite the bullet and know that they are for catching pee and poop, as long as they do that you're good. LOL.

And don't count out those prefolds so quickly a lot of people LOVE their prefolds, even w/ all the other options available.  I am making some w/ bamboo French terry and bamboo velour for my stash.  I am actually looking forward to using them, I just think the fitted kind are kinder to all of our sitters (dad and brother included) But I love the simplicity and ease of the prefolds.


----------



## tricia

mgmsmommy said:


> DisneyKings I wonder if you might share where you found that yummy cupcake fabric.  I had not seen that print before. I think a mickey or minnie face applique of this fabric on a tee w/ a skirt to match would be delicious.
> 
> OK here are the 4th of July dresses I came up with.  I was going for red, white, & blue but not just the usual stars & stripes. Pics of girls aren't together cause Sierra's was finished 1st & didn't want to remodel hers today with Morgan.
> This is Sierra who just finished kindergarten last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Morgan who just finished up 2nd grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the halter back better than I thought I would, but I am not so sure daddy will like it when he comes home & sees them.  Ha ha.



Those are great.  I have only made the halter with the empire waist so far, but I may have to try the natural waist soon.




mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



Adorable.  Of course it looks like Cinderella's workdress.


----------



## jeniamt

aheape1979 said:


> I have 88 days until our Free Dining/ MNSSHP trip!  I want to make a Mickey Ear applique design on t-shirts for our trip.  I have a Brother 700 embroidery machine and a Brother basic sewing machine.  Unfortunately, my professional schedule lately has kept me from sewing, other than a few curtains, hairbows, and baby burp cloths for gifts.
> Can anyone help me?  I've never done applique before.
> PM me or email at aheape1979@yahoo.com.
> 
> I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP!!!!!



You need Heathersue's tutorial!!!  The link can be found on the first page of this thread.   That is how I learned, here is my first attempt (from Feb '09):






and my most recent:


----------



## thebeesknees

jeniamt said:


> Yes, please share your yogurt recipe!  I am so disgusted with most of the yogurts available in the stores... they seem to be either full of high fructose corn syrup or artificial sweetener.  Both things I try to avoid for me and the kids.  What is wrong with good 'ol fashion sugar?  Anyway, I buy the plain yogurt and add my own fruit but I would love to with my own homemade stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this helps but I made Cindy's dress from Carla's precious dress.   No zippers!



Thank you very much! I looked at the first page, but didn't see any links to Carla's Precious dress pattern - am I missing it?


----------



## vargas17

thebeesknees said:


> Thank you very much! I looked at the first page, but didn't see any links to Carla's Precious dress pattern - am I missing it?



Carla's patterns can be purchased on youcanmakethis.com.  I just started sewing a few months ago and her patterns make it so easy.  After you purchase one of hers, you will be back for more!


----------



## billwendy

vargas17 said:


> Carla's patterns can be purchased on youcanmakethis.com.  I just started sewing a few months ago and her patterns make it so easy.  After you purchase one of hers, you will be back for more!



THat is just so true = I tried over this week to follow a pattern that was marked Easy from Simplicity - first of all I HATE cutting out patterns from that tissue paper!!!! And then the directions have like just a few drawings to show you what to do - Carla is EXCELLENT - she truely has a gift of being able to explain things simply and easily - plus you get such a range of sizes when you purchase the pattern - soooooo worth it!!!!!

We are supposed to have a camp promise meeting tonight in our back yard - but it WONT STOP RAINING!!!!!!!!!

Just got back from a trip to Joann's to look through the clearance since its half off - got some cute white knit with purple hawaiian flowers on it - was thinking of making some shirred dresses for the girls with it - how do you guys finish the edges of something like that???? cant really hem knit, can you?


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> I just wanted to quickly post about Old Navy. I had to run in for tshirt and no idea about the $2 tanks. Everyone was talking/asking about them. The guy checking out said they were gone in 45 minutes and they had over 1000 of them to sell. The lady in line behind me had said her sister called while she was in line earlier this morning and that it was just crazy! I was in and out within a few minutes and got my tshirt I needed! The seemed actually well staffed for once and the lines weren't horridly long.



Good to know its safe to go to Old Navy!  I really don't want to stand in line all day!  



t-beri said:


> I felt overwhelmed like that at first too Sue.  but I really just narrowed down what I DIDN'T want (PUL, synthetic materials...) and made the decision.  In the beginning it seems like all the diapers I was seeing were flannel so on black friday I stocked up on flannel.  then I started thinking about knit fabrics letting the baby stay in one size a little longer b/c of the stretch ....then I was all confused.  I decided in the end to use both and make a few different patterns some w/ flannel and some knit ALL have Organic Bamboo Velour inners. B/C for me that wasn't a compromise, I wanted organic next to baby's butt and the velour is SO squishy!!  But I think you just have to bite the bullet and know that they are for catching pee and poop, as long as they do that you're good. LOL.
> 
> And don't count out those prefolds so quickly a lot of people LOVE their prefolds, even w/ all the other options available.  I am making some w/ bamboo French terry and bamboo velour for my stash.  I am actually looking forward to using them, I just think the fitted kind are kinder to all of our sitters (dad and brother included) But I love the simplicity and ease of the prefolds.



I will order some organic bamboo this weekend!  When I play with DGD's drybees (?) I feel that they are flannel, but I am not sure what is on the inside of the diaper.  I guess I will just play around with it!!  I know my DD sent me the link for the good prefolds and a place to buy the used ones to put inside the diapers.  She really wants me to make them, its me that has the mental block!!



jeniamt said:


> You need Heathersue's tutorial!!!  The link can be found on the first page of this thread.   That is how I learned, here is my first attempt (from Feb '09):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my most recent:



Wow I had no idea that you didn't have an embroidery machine!!!


----------



## ibesue

billwendy said:


> THat is just so true = I tried over this week to follow a pattern that was marked Easy from Simplicity - first of all I HATE cutting out patterns from that tissue paper!!!! And then the directions have like just a few drawings to show you what to do - Carla is EXCELLENT - she truely has a gift of being able to explain things simply and easily - plus you get such a range of sizes when you purchase the pattern - soooooo worth it!!!!!
> 
> We are supposed to have a camp promise meeting tonight in our back yard - but it WONT STOP RAINING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from a trip to Joann's to look through the clearance since its half off - got some cute white knit with purple hawaiian flowers on it - was thinking of making some shirred dresses for the girls with it - how do you guys finish the edges of something like that???? cant really hem knit, can you?



So true about Carla's patterns.  A couple of weeks ago I purchased a McCalls pattern just for fun (and a dollar!).  I can practically do twirl skirts in my sleep, but I if I started with this pattern, I would be paying big bucks for the twirl skirts.  It was impossible to figure out what they wanted me to do!  
http://img.sewingtoday.com/cat/40000/itm_img/M5841.jpg


----------



## LisaZoe

KARAJ said:


> OK I am just starting to play with my very old, but new to me serger. It is a 3 thread one and does not seem to have a lockstitch What would you do on the ends to keep it from unraveling???? and do most of you use your sergers for most of your garment seams?????  THANKS





Stephres said:


> Unless I am covering the seam with a hem, I "bury" the thread in the seam with an embroidery needle. I push the needle through the last few stitches and then thread it with the tail. Then I push it back through and the tail is safely inside the seam. I hope this helps!



What Steph said.  I will say that I don't use my serger for seams. I just don't seem to get a tightly stitched seam with it but I do love it for the edge finishing and rolled hems.



billwendy said:


> THat is just so true = I tried over this week to follow a pattern that was marked Easy from Simplicity - first of all I HATE cutting out patterns from that tissue paper!!!! And then the directions have like just a few drawings to show you what to do - Carla is EXCELLENT - she truely has a gift of being able to explain things simply and easily - plus you get such a range of sizes when you purchase the pattern - soooooo worth it!!!!!
> 
> We are supposed to have a camp promise meeting tonight in our back yard - but it WONT STOP RAINING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from a trip to Joann's to look through the clearance since its half off - got some cute white knit with purple hawaiian flowers on it - was thinking of making some shirred dresses for the girls with it - how do you guys finish the edges of something like that???? cant really hem knit, can you?



You don't HAVE to finish the hem if you don't want since the knit won't unravel. However, you can hem it as you would any other hem. The main problem I have with hemming knits is that some are so soft the fabric stretches as I sew leaving a rippled hem - that can work for girls' things but I don't like it for boys.  If I'm working with a soft knit, I use a strip of Sulky Solvy stabilizer to keep the hem from stretching as I stitch. Then I just rinse out the stabilizer for a flat hem (I sometimes rip it off but that will occasionally stretch the knit a bit).

If you have a serger, you can stitch along the edge for a 'deconstructed' hem look. Another option is a 'lettuce edge' hem (which can be done on a regular machine but I've never tried). Just stretch the fabric as you stitch and it creates a ruffly edge to the knit.


----------



## thebeesknees

vargas17 said:


> Carla's patterns can be purchased on youcanmakethis.com.  I just started sewing a few months ago and her patterns make it so easy.  After you purchase one of hers, you will be back for more!



Thank you! I'm going to check out her site right now.


----------



## LisaZoe

I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form. 














I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.






Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL


----------



## t-beri

I'm off to my MIL's for Gavin's b-day.  We're having PIE at the birthday boys request.  Apple, key lime, Silk razzleberry (storebought that ones my contribution) and chocolate.  MMMMM  I'll miss the cake.


----------



## mirandag819

LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL



 WOW! Those are all amazing!!! And did you really just do both of those in like the past 2 days???? I think it was only 2 days ago that that skirt was posted! WOW! I am sooooooooo impressed, each of those would take me weeks and I do machine applique (I don't think I will ever be able to do that by hand!   So beautiful!


----------



## KARAJ

Stephres said:


> Unless I am covering the seam with a hem, I "bury" the thread in the seam with an embroidery needle. I push the needle through the last few stitches and then thread it with the tail. Then I push it back through and the tail is safely inside the seam. I hope this helps!



Thank you, i appreciate any advice.


----------



## ibesue

LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL



So beautiful, as usual!!  I am always so impressed with your sets.  Your fabric selections are always perfect.


----------



## KARAJ

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love everything that has been posted! Those Tunics  Georgia's dress The 4th of July dresses!
> Oh my goodness, Both of my Nephews are playing for the  All Star teams in their age groups!  So I made Abby a baseball dress!  I hope her mommy likes it!




What  did you use for the bloomers?


----------



## KARAJ

NiniMorris said:


> Let me begin by saying...I USED to think I was creative....now I see I am still such a beginner!  I don't think I have EVER seen so much talent in one place!
> 
> So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)
> 
> I always wondered why you guys were here in the family forum and not in the Creative ....after attempting to read through all these posts ( I confess, I ended up just 'borrowing' ideas and reading a few posts that caught my eye...and STILL spent 2 days getting to the end!) I now understand.  You guys ARE a family.  Albeit a very, very, VERY talented family!
> 
> I don't think it is fair to take and not give, so I'll have to get busy to see what I can come up with...we have 91 days before we go.  Up until now I was obsessed with T shirts...now I've got a miliion other ideas.  While I than you for the inspiration, my husband will probably HATE you...that's OK.  We won't tell him where you are....
> 
> Nini



Don't worry if lack of talent, comparerativly, got you kicked out I could not post to welcome you.

WELCOME


----------



## aimeeg

mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



How cute! That is exactly what I did for my girls. I had working girl Cindy and Brier Rose. They got sooooooooooo much attention in these dresses. Sophee ended up wearing Cinderella again to meet the sisters. It was hysterical. They hired her. LOL






You did a great job. I love how you added the little mouse. 



LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL



Lisa, your Tinks are fantastic. I too love the colors. Super Cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for all the warm welcome thoughts...today was our 'girls only' shopping trip.  My youngest DD9 got a shopping trip at the mall of her choice, so DIL and GD2 went with us.  We had a blast!  We ended up at Joann's with my DIL buying some fabric...which we quickly turned into her first sewing lesson and a really cute pillowcase dress for GD2.  Unfortunately, GD2 was not in any mood to model, so no pictures yet.

My DD9 has already purchased her fabric to make GD2 a pillowcase dress when the big birthday #2 officially comes around next month, so it was nice to walk through a PCD once before attempting to teach it to a 9 year old.  Of course DD9 is already an accomplished quilter...she has made two and quilted both on my longarm.  

She has really enjoyed looking through all the pictures and seeing all the things she wants to make for her niece!  Boy...is this ever going to be expensive!

Nini


----------



## KARAJ

OK, I really need some help. Where has anyone had luck finding like the strech capri pants or like bike shorts for under dresses?? I scoured Wal-Mart but did not see any that were not part of a three piece set. 

Or do any of you make them?? If so what pattern or tute do you use??

If you do not use the stretch stuff under dresses what do you use??

I really need to get some for Anna my 3yo DD


----------



## mom2rtk

KARAJ said:


> OK, I really need some help. Where has anyone had luck finding like the strech capri pants or like bike shorts for under dresses?? I scoured Wal-Mart but did not see any that were not part of a three piece set.
> 
> Or do any of you make them?? If so what pattern or tute do you use??
> 
> If you do not use the stretch stuff under dresses what do you use??
> 
> I really need to get some for Anna my 3yo DD



I've always bought mine at Target. Try there!


----------



## emcreative

KARAJ said:


> OK, I really need some help. Where has anyone had luck finding like the strech capri pants or like bike shorts for under dresses?? I scoured Wal-Mart but did not see any that were not part of a three piece set.
> 
> Or do any of you make them?? If so what pattern or tute do you use??
> 
> If you do not use the stretch stuff under dresses what do you use??
> 
> I really need to get some for Anna my 3yo DD




Here's what I found, but the smallest size is a 4.  What size does your daughter need?

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...=0&ic=48_0&ref=+181605.184562&tab_value=8_All

http://www.target.com/Girls-Xhilara...browse=0&index=target&rh=k:bike shorts&page=1


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I don't put bike shorts under Jenna's stuff. I use the ones like the ones by Gramanimals. There is an ebook by Growing Up With Rosy. They are super easy to make. You have to use a super stretchy fabric for them though. 
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Growing-Up-With-Rosy-Leggings.htm

Jenna also wears the leggings from Claire's Boutique and sometimes we can find them at Wal-Mart. I usually buy the three pack, because she wears them to school.


----------



## LisaZoe

mirandag819 said:


> WOW! Those are all amazing!!! And did you really just do both of those in like the past 2 days???? I think it was only 2 days ago that that skirt was posted! WOW! I am sooooooooo impressed, each of those would take me weeks and I do machine applique (I don't think I will ever be able to do that by hand!   So beautiful!



Sewing is my full time job - and only source of income - so I spend a lot of time sewing. LOL I usually work on items for others during the day and then try new things at night... it's not unusual for me to be sewing until 1 or 2am and up again with Zoe at 7am.



KARAJ said:


> OK, I really need some help. Where has anyone had luck finding like the strech capri pants or like bike shorts for under dresses?? I scoured Wal-Mart but did not see any that were not part of a three piece set.
> 
> Or do any of you make them?? If so what pattern or tute do you use??
> 
> If you do not use the stretch stuff under dresses what do you use??
> 
> I really need to get some for Anna my 3yo DD



It seems like I can never find them when I want them. Wal Mart and Target are my first picks to check but I've had some luck at The Childrens Place, too. They aren't hard to make, though, so I'm doing that more than before. I just use cotton jersey or interlock but something with a little spandex might stay nice longer (Zoe's so tough on her clothes I don't expect them to last more than a season). I made some cute leggings last winter using stretch 'crushed velour'. I discovered that doesn't stretch as much as the cotton knits so I had to make a second pair a size up so they weren't skin tight on her. 

I use a pattern I found in an issue of Ottobre but I've also 'winged it' by using an old pair of hers as a pattern. Since the fabric stretches, it's more forgiving if it's a little small. I don't usually bother with a hem although I sometimes do a lettuce edge on my serger.


----------



## KARAJ

mom2rtk said:


> I've always bought mine at Target. Try there!






emcreative said:


> Here's what I found, but the smallest size is a 4.  What size does your daughter need?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...=0&ic=48_0&ref=+181605.184562&tab_value=8_All
> 
> http://www.target.com/Girls-Xhilara...browse=0&index=target&rh=k:bike shorts&page=1





Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't put bike shorts under Jenna's stuff. I use the ones like the ones by Gramanimals. There is an ebook by Growing Up With Rosy. They are super easy to make. You have to use a super stretchy fabric for them though.
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Growing-Up-With-Rosy-Leggings.htm
> 
> Jenna also wears the leggings from Claire's Boutique and sometimes we can find them at Wal-Mart. I usually buy the three pack, because she wears them to school.




 THANKS to you all, I really appreciate it. And I would have never considered Claires. Go figure!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Everyone....I am working on a new "funky" outfit and I need some suggestions??  I am looking to create kind of a "stormy night" effect on some white fabric but I don't really want to use paint.  I was thinking there was some kind of way to use "tea bags" or something like that as a dye somehow?????  Anyone have any suggestions??  Anyone...???  Maybe you "emcreative" since I have knicknamed you the "search & find queen"...lol...hahahaha!!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay, forgive me if anyone has ever mentioned this before, but I just stumbled across a neat tip that I haven't seen before while I was searching for something else. This seems to make turning a fabric tube much easier then poking and pulling. I hate turning a really long tube, so I can't wait to try this out..... 

Insert a piece of ribbon the length of your tube or a little longer.... sew it into your first side seam..... keep it sandwiched between the "right" sides of your fabric and sew the long seam (be careful not to catch the ribbon in your stitches). After you stitch you long seam you can just pull the ribbon to turn the tube right side out. Then just carefully snip the ribbon close to the seam. 

I can't wait to try this out, has anyone used this method before?


----------



## MouseTriper

mirandag819 said:


> Okay, forgive me if anyone has ever mentioned this before, but I just stumbled across a neat tip that I haven't seen before while I was searching for something else. This seems to make turning a fabric tube much easier then poking and pulling. I hate turning a really long tube, so I can't wait to try this out.....
> 
> Insert a piece of ribbon the length of your tube or a little longer.... sew it into your first side seam..... keep it sandwiched between the "right" sides of your fabric and sew the long seam (be careful not to catch the ribbon in your stitches). After you stitch you long seam you can just pull the ribbon to turn the tube right side out. Then just carefully snip the ribbon close to the seam.
> 
> I can't wait to try this out, has anyone used this method before?


Ohhh sounds nifty...I have never tried it but I definitely will next time.  THANKS!!!!


----------



## ibesue

KARAJ said:


> OK, I really need some help. Where has anyone had luck finding like the strech capri pants or like bike shorts for under dresses?? I scoured Wal-Mart but did not see any that were not part of a three piece set.
> 
> Or do any of you make them?? If so what pattern or tute do you use??
> 
> If you do not use the stretch stuff under dresses what do you use??
> 
> I really need to get some for Anna my 3yo DD



We buy ours at Gymboree or The Childrens Place.   



mirandag819 said:


> Okay, forgive me if anyone has ever mentioned this before, but I just stumbled across a neat tip that I haven't seen before while I was searching for something else. This seems to make turning a fabric tube much easier then poking and pulling. I hate turning a really long tube, so I can't wait to try this out.....
> 
> Insert a piece of ribbon the length of your tube or a little longer.... sew it into your first side seam..... keep it sandwiched between the "right" sides of your fabric and sew the long seam (be careful not to catch the ribbon in your stitches). After you stitch you long seam you can just pull the ribbon to turn the tube right side out. Then just carefully snip the ribbon close to the seam.
> 
> I can't wait to try this out, has anyone used this method before?



I will try that!  I really like smaller straps but hate turning them!!!


----------



## teresajoy

mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



Oh that is darling!!! Yes, of COURSE it looks like Cindy's work dress! 



LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL


Cute Tink! Mya will love it!

I never saw the Jasmine shirt! I don't think I saw a picture of her in that and the petti, I have to go see if they posted a picture on their trip report! 



t-beri said:


> I'm off to my MIL's for Gavin's b-day.  We're having PIE at the birthday boys request.  Apple, key lime, Silk razzleberry (storebought that ones my contribution) and chocolate.  MMMMM  I'll miss the cake.



Brian LOVES key lime pie!!! YUMMY! Arminda and Gavin are pretty close in age, I wish we had met him when we were there, will you bring him in October?


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone....I am working on a new "funky" outfit and I need some suggestions??  I am looking to create kind of a "stormy night" effect on some white fabric but I don't really want to use paint.  I was thinking there was some kind of way to use "tea bags" or something like that as a dye somehow?????  Anyone have any suggestions??  Anyone...???  Maybe you "emcreative" since I have knicknamed you the "search & find queen"...lol...hahahaha!!




What about a watered down gray dye, that you "tie off" (think almost tie dyed) to only apply to certain sections?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!!!!  We are HOME!  I am always so happy to be home!  It was a great week and HOT!  But fun!  I will share on Monday...but now I must SLEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!


Can't wait to skim the past pages and see what you guys have been up to!


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> What about a watered down gray dye, that you "tie off" (think almost tie dyed) to only apply to certain sections?


Okay I have to admit this...I have never tie dyed or dyed any fabric before.  The issue I have now is that I have a piece of white fabric that I have already appliqued something too and NOW (leave it to me to decide this AFTER the fact...lol...) I have decided I want the remaining white part to be "stormy" like....so I would have to sponge it or something??  Am I making any sense at all??  If not, please just tell me to go away....!!  Hahahah


----------



## woodkins

KARAJ said:


> OK, I really need some help. Where has anyone had luck finding like the strech capri pants or like bike shorts for under dresses?? I scoured Wal-Mart but did not see any that were not part of a three piece set.
> 
> Or do any of you make them?? If so what pattern or tute do you use??
> 
> If you do not use the stretch stuff under dresses what do you use??
> 
> I really need to get some for Anna my 3yo DD



The Children's Place had stretch bike shorts in lots of colors for about $7 per pair. Gymboree also carries bike shorts to match their summer lines and many are solid colors as well.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Kara J  For the Bloomers I got the shape from this pattern 




I had to modify it because Abby is in 18mos and the smallest size on here was a 5. I will tell you I will be doing bloomers like this from now on they were easy!


----------



## KARAJ

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Kara J  For the Bloomers I got the shape from this pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to modify it because Abby is in 18mos and the smallest size on here was a 5. I will tell you I will be doing bloomers like this from now on they were easy!



Thanks, did you use cotton or knit or......? I need to make some to match my stuff.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone....I am working on a new "funky" outfit and I need some suggestions??  I am looking to create kind of a "stormy night" effect on some white fabric but I don't really want to use paint.  I was thinking there was some kind of way to use "tea bags" or something like that as a dye somehow?????  Anyone have any suggestions??  Anyone...???  Maybe you "emcreative" since I have knicknamed you the "search & find queen"...lol...hahahaha!!



Well my first thought would be- can you applique a larger piece of fabric above/around your initial applique? If so I would go to a quilt shop and check out their batik selection- you can DEFINITELY find the color mixture.
The next thing I thought of was hand dying- however- chemicals are involved and this maybe way more involved than what you want to do. I have dyed my own fabrics in a class with white cotton and white on white (makes the white design pop)
and the third think I am thinking of is a Ritz dye you can buy at your grocery store. You could try applying with a brush around the applique (try on similar fabric to see how bleeding might affect your applique)
4th option- t-shirt paint- spread thin
5th idea- how about storm clouds appliqued?



mirandag819 said:


> Okay, forgive me if anyone has ever mentioned this before, but I just stumbled across a neat tip that I haven't seen before while I was searching for something else. This seems to make turning a fabric tube much easier then poking and pulling. I hate turning a really long tube, so I can't wait to try this out.....
> 
> Insert a piece of ribbon the length of your tube or a little longer.... sew it into your first side seam..... keep it sandwiched between the "right" sides of your fabric and sew the long seam (be careful not to catch the ribbon in your stitches). After you stitch you long seam you can just pull the ribbon to turn the tube right side out. Then just carefully snip the ribbon close to the seam.
> 
> I can't wait to try this out, has anyone used this method before?



Yes- I saw this technique on the online tutorial for the Feliz and it works great, however I do not find clipping it close to the seam is truly effective to remove the ribbon- I suggest using VERY shear ribbon, don't let too much get caught in your seam.
I also poke one corner in- Ill post photos in a few minutes of what I mean.


decided to just edit and add photos here...







trim corner



turn you may have to tug fabric down to get it going, then it will just slide to right side out. then cut ribbon off



push corner in, then press and top stitch a scant 1/8"


----------



## disneylovinfamily

*shameless plug!  I updated my ptr with november 08 mini trip report!*


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> I never saw the Jasmine shirt! I don't think I saw a picture of her in that and the petti, I have to go see if they posted a picture on their trip report!



I know the family got sick (or some did) after the trip so she hadn't sorted through the trip photos last time I'd posted there. Unfortunately, when I checked their TR earlier today there had been no update since then. I always worry when people, especially those making a Wish Trip, stop posting suddenly


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> THANKS to you all, I really appreciate it. And I would have never considered Claires. Go figure!


Jenna saw them there when we there and I hadn't noticed them. She loved them and was upset when she tore the knee and I couldn't fix it. They were pink and hot pink leopard print with pink lace at the bottom. I would love to find her another pair or some knit fabric like it.


----------



## billwendy

Lisa - thanks so much for the knit tips!!!

Okay - I finally have some pictures with real  kids in them!!! YAY!!! My girls are sporting a brand new pattern which should be out real soon by Crystal!!!! Its the Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!! The back is so cute - summery and cool!!!

Abby  









Elizabeth









Hannah













And Tim - I bought this for him at Walmart - I cant convince him that I didnt make it even thought it had tags on it - lol - my silly boy!!




He thought I'd need a shot of his back too since I did for the girls




And he made me take  picture of his "Happy Face"





My Cuties -





Any one else have  problem for kids in between sizes in Crocs???? Im having that problem with Tim - maybe cause his feet are amost square (lol) but 12/13's dont fit him and the 1/2's are HUGE on him....anyone do anything to make them work for tweeners???


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> Well she has finally arrived....my newest baby...Katie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!



oh, soo pretty... I have an old MC9000 and it's adequate for me; I really do love my baby, but your's is so shiny, and I made the mistake of letting the dealer show me what it can do (sigh)  anyway, love the tunics, too!



eeyore3847 said:


> I made a resolution in January that I would try to sew more from my stash..... And walla! here are 2 cute new little sets.... simple yet cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Super cute!


mgmsmommy said:


> Wow so many great things happening here lately.  I love the new boo dress but liked the first one I saw too.  Emcreative I loved getting to see your pic too.  I've been keeping busy sewing for my girls. My husband is former air force who now works as a civilian in support of the military & travels to bases almost constantly. SO learning this skill has been helpful in keeping me positive instead of lonely.  That said I have made quite a few things now thanks to you lovely ladies.  Here are a few pics of some of them.
> 
> This was my 1st stripwork twirl for Sierra.  Hope to soon get a pic with her wearing it but she isn't feeling great today, so modeling doesn't sound fun to her.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my 1st project w/ buttonholes.
> matching jumper for her buildabear bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I made a monkey one for my monkey girl Morgan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Be back later with pics of the 4th of July dresses I finished for them yesterday.
> 
> Thanks


Cute, Cute Cute!!!


mgmsmommy said:


> DisneyKings I wonder if you might share where you found that yummy cupcake fabric.  I had not seen that print before. I think a mickey or minnie face applique of this fabric on a tee w/ a skirt to match would be delicious.
> 
> OK here are the 4th of July dresses I came up with.  I was going for red, white, & blue but not just the usual stars & stripes. Pics of girls aren't together cause Sierra's was finished 1st & didn't want to remodel hers today with Morgan.
> This is Sierra who just finished kindergarten last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Morgan who just finished up 2nd grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the halter back better than I thought I would, but I am not so sure daddy will like it when he comes home & sees them.  Ha ha.


I like those a lot!  Love the choice of fabrics!


PrincessKell said:


> I finished Georgia's dress, I didn't get pictures. BUT tonight I did finish up a dolly dress for her new AG cousin. (hehe)  I really love the fabric she picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of it left to make another outfit and try a new pattern.
> 
> Well, drive by post kind of...I am heading to bed, I have to be up and out of the house early for NASCAR.  I have to meet my dad at the high school at 6:50. We have to be at the track by 7:15am. Sunday will be even earlier. I will have to catch up later. I bet by the time I have time after workin the race there will be a new thread already. hahaha bunch of chattys


Cute!  I've got to try some matching dresses for the dollies, but haven't had the courage!  Love these!


mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.


It is definitely Cindy's workdress,only cuter!  Love this!



LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL


Wow! I always love everything you do, but that Tink Vida, Holy Cow,it's just amazing!!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay, forgive me if anyone has ever mentioned this before, but I just stumbled across a neat tip that I haven't seen before while I was searching for something else. This seems to make turning a fabric tube much easier then poking and pulling. I hate turning a really long tube, so I can't wait to try this out.....
> 
> Insert a piece of ribbon the length of your tube or a little longer.... sew it into your first side seam..... keep it sandwiched between the "right" sides of your fabric and sew the long seam (be careful not to catch the ribbon in your stitches). After you stitch you long seam you can just pull the ribbon to turn the tube right side out. Then just carefully snip the ribbon close to the seam.
> 
> I can't wait to try this out, has anyone used this method before?



For some reason, obviously operator error in my case, I'm sure... I can't get that to work very well.  The ribbon would break, or get caught, or I'd trim wrong... Anyway, the last time Joann's did the 50% off notions, I got a set of turners.  They're plastic tubes, with rounded wooden dowels that fit in them.  They're around $8 I think when not on sale?  Anyway, they work like a dream; I honestly don't mind turning things at all anymore; it's works perfectly every time!


----------



## t-beri

I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL

38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


You are adorable!! I didn't sleep for 1 month before Jenna was born. So I know how tired you are. Good Luck and hopefully the baby will be here soon.


----------



## disneymommieof2

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


Aww T you look great!! Try to enjoy this last few days of your pregnancy! Soon enough you'll be tired for a whole new set of reasons!! 


Just finished painting the frames for all the fathers day gifts. Nothing procrastinating!! Gotta hit the hay we're meeting everyone for breakfast in the AM. 

Happy First day of Summer everyone!! It's also my 29th Birthday on Monday!


----------



## jessica52877

T - what an adorable picture! I can't wait for the littlest to arrive.

Wendy - super cute shirts. Great job Crystal!  I love how Tim is! He is so darn cute! His outfit from walmart is adorable too! As far as crocs go, you can shrink them either by putting them in the dryer or leaving them in the sun (ours have always been wet first). I have never tried the dryer method and the sun have all just happened because Lin leaves his on the porch usually if they are wet. I am not sure if they shrunk all around though or more or less just width or length wise though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Lisa - thanks so much for the knit tips!!!
> 
> Okay - I finally have some pictures with real  kids in them!!! YAY!!! My girls are sporting a brand new pattern which should be out real soon by Crystal!!!! Its the Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!! The back is so cute - summery and cool!!!
> 
> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tim - I bought this for him at Walmart - I cant convince him that I didnt make it even thought it had tags on it - lol - my silly boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thought I'd need a shot of his back too since I did for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he made me take  picture of his "Happy Face"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cuties -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else have  problem for kids in between sizes in Crocs???? Im having that problem with Tim - maybe cause his feet are amost square (lol) but 12/13's dont fit him and the 1/2's are HUGE on him....anyone do anything to make them work for tweeners???


Love your fabric choices; the kids look great!



t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


You look beautiful; I wish I looked that good when I wasn't pregnant!  You're almost there!


disneymommieof2 said:


> Aww T you look great!! Try to enjoy this last few days of your pregnancy! Soon enough you'll be tired for a whole new set of reasons!!
> 
> 
> Just finished painting the frames for all the fathers day gifts. Nothing procrastinating!! Gotta hit the hay we're meeting everyone for breakfast in the AM.
> 
> Happy First day of Summer everyone!! It's also my 29th Birthday on Monday!


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



T!  You're stinkin' cute!  I can't wait to "meet" the littlest!  


Ok, I've skimmed the last 20+ pages because I've been gone.  I got back last night from the Martha Pullen market in Arlington.  It was GREAT!  I learned so many great things.  I can't wait to put them into practice.  I got to meet Kira (toadstool) and it was fun getting to know each other and process all of this information that we had gleaned together!  Kira also knew another lady there that lives in the area and offered to take us to one of the big fabric warehouses in Dallas.  OH MY!  It was heaven!  I walked out of there with a HUGE bag of fabric for $53!  I need to take a pic so you guys can see.  It was amazing.  ANYWAY!  I just wanted to warn you guys that you'll be seeing stuff that you'll probably get sick of from me!  Learned how to SMOCK ON THE MACHINE!  Learned a few heirloom techniques for the serger.  I got several new patterns, and picked up a few dvd's full of techniques.  Let the sewing begin!


----------



## revrob

Ok, real quick - here's a few pics from market

Kira and I at the huge fabric warehouse - we're in the room that was clearance room fabric.  This is only one room of a huge place!





My fabric haul from the warehouse





Kira and I with Missy Billingsly - both of the sit and sew classes that we took were under her instruction.  She was an amazing and extraordinarily patient teacher!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



You look so beautiful.  You are almost there and soon we will see baby.  Are you ready?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mgmsmommy said:


> DisneyKings I wonder if you might share where you found that yummy cupcake fabric.  I had not seen that print before. I think a mickey or minnie face applique of this fabric on a tee w/ a skirt to match would be delicious.
> 
> OK here are the 4th of July dresses I came up with.  I was going for red, white, & blue but not just the usual stars & stripes. Pics of girls aren't together cause Sierra's was finished 1st & didn't want to remodel hers today with Morgan.
> This is Sierra who just finished kindergarten last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Morgan who just finished up 2nd grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love your take on the 4th but with an ocean theme.  Very very cute.


----------



## ibesue

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



You look great!!  I will send you a bit of labor dust!!!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Happy First day of Summer everyone!! It's also my 29th Birthday on Monday!



Happy first day of summer to everyone too!  And Happy almost Birthday to you!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!!!!  We are HOME!  I am always so happy to be home!  It was a great week and HOT!  But fun!  I will share on Monday...but now I must SLEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to skim the past pages and see what you guys have been up to!



Welcome home and can't wait to hear how your trip went!!



billwendy said:


> Lisa - thanks so much for the knit tips!!!
> 
> Okay - I finally have some pictures with real  kids in them!!! YAY!!! My girls are sporting a brand new pattern which should be out real soon by Crystal!!!! Its the Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!! The back is so cute - summery and cool!!!
> 
> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tim - I bought this for him at Walmart - I cant convince him that I didnt make it even thought it had tags on it - lol - my silly boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thought I'd need a shot of his back too since I did for the girls



The outfits are so cute, but Abby, Elizabeth, Hannah, and Tim are even cuter!!  I have always liked the patterns that criss cross in back.  I made one for miss Molly last week.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of it.    Hopefully her mom did!  I love that Crystal's pattern is longer.  The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!






  It was still pretty short.   

For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!  
Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> Ok, real quick - here's a few pics from market
> 
> Kira and I at the huge fabric warehouse - we're in the room that was clearance room fabric.  This is only one room of a huge place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric haul from the warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira and I with Missy Billingsly - both of the sit and sew classes that we took were under her instruction.  She was an amazing and extraordinarily patient teacher!



I am so jealous of you guys!!!  I cannot wait to see all of what you have learned.  I bet it was just an amazing time!!  And love the fabric wharehouse!!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!!!!  We are HOME!  I am always so happy to be home!  It was a great week and HOT!  But fun!  I will share on Monday...but now I must SLEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to skim the past pages and see what you guys have been up to!


I miss you!  It seems like I haven't "talked" to you in forever!  We're never on here at the same time!



LisaZoe said:


> I know the family got sick (or some did) after the trip so she hadn't sorted through the trip photos last time I'd posted there. Unfortunately, when I checked their TR earlier today there had been no update since then. I always worry when people, especially those making a Wish Trip, stop posting suddenly



I know, I always get worried when that happens, too.  More often than not, they get really busy after their trip and don't have time to post.  Or, they just come to the Dis to plan the trip and then they don't need to come back.  



billwendy said:


>


Oh, how cute!! The girls look adorable in their criss-cross tops!!  Can you wear it backwards too?  I love that Tim gets in on the modeling too!  What a cutie!  

Tessa's crocs were big when I first got them, but she still said they were comfy.



t-beri said:


>


T, you look absolutely gorgeous!!  Your ankles look fine, too.  We have the same shoes!  I never made it past 38 weeks with either of my kids (Tessa was 36 weeks and Sawyer was 38).  So, I'm also going to spread some labor dust your way. 	



disneymommieof2 said:


> It's also my 29th Birthday on Monday!


Happy early birthday, Anna!!! 

 How old are you...how old are you....how old are yooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu......how old are you? 



revrob said:


>


I love seeing pictures of you and Kira!! How cool!  I now see who Kira's little girl looks like!  That fabric warehouse looks wonderful!  I'm proud of you for only spending $35.  I don't think I could have contained myself like that!



ibesue said:


>



I swear, she is one of the cutest babies I've ever seen!! ADORABLE!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.




Sierra's Skirt





So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
> This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.




The skirt is so pretty and I love how you match the kids!  I'm thinking I need at least a matching shirt for every day of our vacation!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> Oh, how cute!! The girls look adorable in their criss-cross tops!!  Can you wear it backwards too?  I love that Tim gets in on the modeling too!  What a cutie!


Do not get ahead of me!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
> This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.


Very pretty!! I love those Twirly skirts that you make.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy - super cute shirts. Great job Crystal!  I love how Tim is! He is so darn cute! His outfit from walmart is adorable too! As far as crocs go, you can shrink them either by putting them in the dryer or leaving them in the sun (ours have always been wet first). I have never tried the dryer method and the sun have all just happened because Lin leaves his on the porch usually if they are wet. I am not sure if they shrunk all around though or more or less just width or length wise though.



Oohhh - its the length thats to big for him - we have tried stretching on the smaller ones - but never tried shrinking - would you mind asking Lin if he thought it was lengthwise??? I have SO MANY pairs of crocs to send back or try to sell (from the outlet) that are sizes that I thought Hannah and Tim were!!!! Tim is very disappointed that he doesnt have any that fit!!! Poor kid has fred flinstone feet



revrob said:


> Ooohh Shannon - Im so jealous!!! THAT WAS 1 RoOM!! AMAZING!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the kids and the tops!! The top is nice and easy to make so you can whip it up quick!! I never tried it on backwards Heather _ you never know!!
> 
> For those making bloomers, I just use Carla's easyfit pants pattern, cut them short and then do the ruffly part like I would on a portrait peasant top....easy peasy!!!!
> 
> I cant believe a week from now we will be at CAMP PROMISE!!!! YAY!!!! I was going to ask one of the wonderful people to try to digitize the CP logo for me so I could embroider it, but then I remembered - I dont have any software to get it into my machine yet!!!
> 
> Has anyone tried the glow in the dark embroidery thread? I wanna make name shirts for the kids with it for camping - it would be fun!!
> 
> Also, embroidery peoples - I can only go up to 4x4 design - I cant seem to get all of Elizabeth into the frame - it gets up to the t and then the h wont fit - how can I rehoop and get it lined up so I can put on the h??????does that make sense????


----------



## KARAJ

ibesue said:


> The outfits are so cute, but Abby, Elizabeth, Hannah, and Tim are even cuter!!  I have always liked the patterns that criss cross in back.  I made one for miss Molly last week.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of it.    Hopefully her mom did!  I love that Crystal's pattern is longer.  The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still pretty short.
> 
> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!



I made a McCalls criss cross and thought the style was SO cute but I actually put it in the Goodwill bag because it was so short on my DD. We do not allow her to where belly shirts!! So this should work much better.

On the Butterick pattern what sizes are included??


----------



## MouseTriper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well my first thought would be- can you applique a larger piece of fabric above/around your initial applique? If so I would go to a quilt shop and check out their batik selection- you can DEFINITELY find the color mixture.
> The next thing I thought of was hand dying- however- chemicals are involved and this maybe way more involved than what you want to do. I have dyed my own fabrics in a class with white cotton and white on white (makes the white design pop)
> and the third think I am thinking of is a Ritz dye you can buy at your grocery store. You could try applying with a brush around the applique (try on similar fabric to see how bleeding might affect your applique)
> 4th option- t-shirt paint- spread thin
> 5th idea- how about storm clouds appliqued?


 Ohh some very good ideas, thank you!!  I will probably end up adding appliques and maybe even a little paint.  LOL.  Who knows...LOL....hopefully it turns out just a little bit like I have envisioned in my mind.  Hahahaha.... 



billwendy said:


> Lisa - thanks so much for the knit tips!!!
> 
> Okay - I finally have some pictures with real  kids in them!!! YAY!!! My girls are sporting a brand new pattern which should be out real soon by Crystal!!!! Its the Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!! The back is so cute - summery and cool!!!
> 
> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tim - I bought this for him at Walmart - I cant convince him that I didnt make it even thought it had tags on it - lol - my silly boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thought I'd need a shot of his back too since I did for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he made me take  picture of his "Happy Face"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cuties -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else have  problem for kids in between sizes in Crocs???? Im having that problem with Tim - maybe cause his feet are amost square (lol) but 12/13's dont fit him and the 1/2's are HUGE on him....anyone do anything to make them work for tweeners???


Those kids are so dang cute....and they ALWAYS have smiles on.  Ohh and the outfits are cute too...



ireland_nicole said:


> For some reason, obviously operator error in my case, I'm sure... I can't get that to work very well.  The ribbon would break, or get caught, or I'd trim wrong... Anyway, the last time Joann's did the 50% off notions, I got a set of turners.  They're plastic tubes, with rounded wooden dowels that fit in them.  They're around $8 I think when not on sale?  Anyway, they work like a dream; I honestly don't mind turning things at all anymore; it's works perfectly every time!


 "Turners".....hmmm, I haven't ever seen them.  I will have to take a look next time I am there.



t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


Oh T...won't be long now.  You look great.  Can't wait to see the newest little one.



revrob said:


> Ok, I've skimmed the last 20+ pages because I've been gone.  I got back last night from the Martha Pullen market in Arlington.  It was GREAT!  I learned so many great things.  I can't wait to put them into practice.  I got to meet Kira (toadstool) and it was fun getting to know each other and process all of this information that we had gleaned together!  Kira also knew another lady there that lives in the area and offered to take us to one of the big fabric warehouses in Dallas.  OH MY!  It was heaven!  I walked out of there with a HUGE bag of fabric for $53!  I need to take a pic so you guys can see.  It was amazing.  ANYWAY!  I just wanted to warn you guys that you'll be seeing stuff that you'll probably get sick of from me!  Learned how to SMOCK ON THE MACHINE!  Learned a few heirloom techniques for the serger.  I got several new patterns, and picked up a few dvd's full of techniques.  Let the sewing begin!


Ohhh sounds like so much fun!!!  Lucky!!!  



ibesue said:


> The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still pretty short.
> 
> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!


Awww I love that 4th of July picture.  She is so cute....and that little Miss Molly is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> Has anyone tried the glow in the dark embroidery thread? I wanna make name shirts for the kids with it for camping - it would be fun!!
> 
> Also, embroidery peoples - I can only go up to 4x4 design - I cant seem to get all of Elizabeth into the frame - it gets up to the t and then the h wont fit - how can I rehoop and get it lined up so I can put on the h??????does that make sense????


You know what Wendy I have that same thread and I have not done anything with it. I bought it thinking that it was pretty cool and now I don't have a clue of what to do with it. 

If someone would please answer Wendy's other question, I am also stumped on this one. I tried to do working on a Cars outfit for Jenna and I could not figure out how to rehoop it so it would line up. It is awful. All I can embroider as far as words go is 4 letters, so I can't even do Jenna.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> Ok, real quick - here's a few pics from market
> 
> Kira and I at the huge fabric warehouse - we're in the room that was clearance room fabric.  This is only one room of a huge place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric haul from the warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira and I with Missy Billingsly - both of the sit and sew classes that we took were under her instruction.  She was an amazing and extraordinarily patient teacher!



That place looked like heaven....and so neat you got to meet up with a fellow disboutiquer for such a great exprience!!!


----------



## livndisney

Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.   
 It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:















To this:


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> For some reason, obviously operator error in my case, I'm sure... I can't get that to work very well.  The ribbon would break, or get caught, or I'd trim wrong... Anyway, the last time Joann's did the 50% off notions, I got a set of turners.  They're plastic tubes, with rounded wooden dowels that fit in them.  They're around $8 I think when not on sale?  Anyway, they work like a dream; I honestly don't mind turning things at all anymore; it's works perfectly every time!



Oooo, I need to look for some of those. Often I avoid doing narrow tubes because I always seem to struggle turning them!



revrob said:


> Ok, real quick - here's a few pics from market
> 
> Kira and I at the huge fabric warehouse - we're in the room that was clearance room fabric.  This is only one room of a huge place!
> 
> Kira and I with Missy Billingsly - both of the sit and sew classes that we took were under her instruction.  She was an amazing and extraordinarily patient teacher!



What fun! I really need to find a class to take so I can learn some new, or at least more efficient, skills. What I know is 99% self taught so I know I'm not always doing things efficiently and probably not the 'right way' most of the time. 



billwendy said:


> Also, embroidery peoples - I can only go up to 4x4 design - I cant seem to get all of Elizabeth into the frame - it gets up to the t and then the h wont fit - how can I rehoop and get it lined up so I can put on the h??????does that make sense????



I haven't figured this out yet, either. I think the template/ruler thingy that came with my machine might be what I need to use to get letters to line up I just haven't tried using it. I need to experiment soon to see if that helps so I don't feel so limited.

Another option is something like I did on this set. I just did the words with enough space around them so I could cut them out individually and then fuse/stitch in place. You could do that for each letter. I think using a variety of background fabric and thread colors would be a fun look.










BTW - I was looking at the Brother website and it looks like they have larger hoops. Mine still won't embroider a larger design but it sounds like the larger hoop makes it unnecessary to rehoop - somehow.


----------



## Jennia

mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



Love it!



LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL


As always, beyond amazing! I love the way you framed Jasmine's face and the colors for the two Tink sets! 


t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



You look great, love your mantle too. Can't wait to see baby photos soon. ^-^-^



ibesue said:


> You look great!!  I will send you a bit of labor dust!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first day of summer to everyone too!  And Happy almost Birthday to you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home and can't wait to hear how your trip went!!
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits are so cute, but Abby, Elizabeth, Hannah, and Tim are even cuter!!  I have always liked the patterns that criss cross in back.  I made one for miss Molly last week.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of it.    Hopefully her mom did!  I love that Crystal's pattern is longer.  The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still pretty short.
> 
> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!



What a cute baby, those outfits look great on her  too! 



livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



This is so sweet, she looks like she's such a happy girl, and I'm sure she feels blessed to have you for her Mommy.


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> 
> To this:



Happy anniversary to you all!

BTW - 'It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of' sounds so much like Zoe's and my story.


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> Happy anniversary to you all!
> 
> BTW - 'It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of' sounds so much like Zoe's and my story.



Hugs to you and Zoe.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


Awww!! That brought tears to my eyes. Happy Anniversary you guys.


LisaZoe said:


> Happy anniversary to you all!
> 
> BTW - 'It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of' sounds so much like Zoe's and my story.


Sorry to hear that these two children have had a hard time.  to you all.


----------



## t-beri

Thanks for all of the compliments!  I certainly don't feel like I look beautiful, i feel like a ginormous blimp. And that I LOOK like I need some sleep, but Anna's right, it's not coming anytime soon, I'll trade off getting up to pee for getting up to change diapers and nurse.  UGH.  WHY do we do this again??



MinnieVanMom said:


> You look so beautiful.  You are almost there and soon we will see baby.  Are you ready?



NOPE!  It's quite sad really, I would like to start walking and go get a foot massage and do all those labor inducing things.  BUT  My room is a mess and there's no where to put the bassinet.   If I had the baby today I don't know what we'd do w/ it  
Yesterdays festivities wore me out. I'm trying to get up and get moving and get some energy to work on the house a little.  All the pressure makes it hard to stand for too long.  But it MUST get done.  So I'd better shake a tail feather.

SHANNON:  So glad you and Kira had such a good time, it was great to hear all about your adventure! And to see pics of you two!!!

CRYSTAL:  WOW!  A pattern of your very own. How cute. Best of luck w/ it!!!

WENDY: Time for Camp Promise again???  Where does the time go?  I know you will have an excellent time and so will all the campers!  If I don't get to the computer before then, have a wonderful and safe trip!


----------



## jeniamt

ibesue said:


> Wow I had no idea that you didn't have an embroidery machine!!!



Thanks for the compliment.  And I'm not convinced I want to get an embroidery machine.  My second favorite part of creating the outfit (first being, choosing the fabrics) is finding the clipart and and then creating the applique design by hand.

BTW,  I'm in search of the perfect Ursula to fill a front VIDA for my 9yo (she'll wear it as a top).  I want her face looking straight ahead or a little up and a lot of tenicals.  Plus I want a good view of her shell necklace.  EMCREATIVE.... you'll probably come back in 10 minutes with the perfect Ursuala   



t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



You look great!  I went 42 wks with all 4 kids so imagine being me and having another month of pregnancy from where you are today!



ibesue said:


> You look great!!  I will send you a bit of labor dust!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first day of summer to everyone too!  And Happy almost Birthday to you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home and can't wait to hear how your trip went!!
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits are so cute, but Abby, Elizabeth, Hannah, and Tim are even cuter!!  I have always liked the patterns that criss cross in back.  I made one for miss Molly last week.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of it.    Hopefully her mom did!  I love that Crystal's pattern is longer.  The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still pretty short.
> 
> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!



Super cute!  I could eat that little baby up.  She is sooooo cute!  And the outfits are adorable as well.




MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
> This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.



Good luck getting it all done!



livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



Thank you for sharing.  What a sweet journey you guys have traveled.


----------



## jeniamt

Hearing about the great Martha Pullen weekend I would love to do something like that close to me.  Does anyone know of something like it on the East Coast?  Maybe in the mid-Atlantic region?


----------



## my*2*angels

WOW! You guys have been busy!  Sorry I haven't commented on anything but Rylie and I are still fighting our sickness.  I thought we were both getting better and then it hit us again, so please say prayers for us!

Thanks to everyone for all of your nice comments on the skirt I made!  You guys always make me feel great about my sewing!

I kinda skimmed, but saw some really cute things.  Love all of the 4th things that were posted!  Lisa your new skirt looks GREAT! 

Cindee, I read your post about Morgan and I started CRYING!  I don't cry very often, but you guys have such a great story about your little blessing!  Thanks for sharing with us.  I hope to start sewing soon, but I need to get Rylie and I over this stuff.  Again, if you could, please pray for us!  Thanks


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> BTW,  I'm in search of the perfect Ursula to fill a front VIDA for my 9yo (she'll wear it as a top).  I want her face looking straight ahead or a little up and a lot of tenicals.  Plus I want a good view of her shell necklace.  EMCREATIVE.... you'll probably come back in 10 minutes with the perfect Ursuala



Will this work?






Sorry it was more than 10 minutes...we have company staying, lol!  

If you want me to try again let me know.  I made this from a mismash of different pics


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> Will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it was more than 10 minutes...we have company staying, lol!
> 
> If you want me to try again let me know.  I made this from a mismash of different pics



   Let me tell me how much your rock!  I knew it would be you!!!!  Its perfect!!!  Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you!  Can't wait to get started.  - Jen


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> Let me tell me how much your rock!  I knew it would be you!!!!  Its perfect!!!  Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you!  Can't wait to get started.  - Jen



Aww shucks.    You're more than welcome.  Have fun!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> Ok, real quick - here's a few pics from market
> 
> Kira and I at the huge fabric warehouse - we're in the room that was clearance room fabric.  This is only one room of a huge place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabric haul from the warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira and I with Missy Billingsly - both of the sit and sew classes that we took were under her instruction.  She was an amazing and extraordinarily patient teacher!



That MarthaPullen thing was only 3 hours away from me?  And I missed it?  Ugh; I gotta pay more attention.  Do they do that every year?  BTW, I would love to see that store; holy cow!!  Maybe we can do a Dallas Meet some time; now that we've cancelled our vacation, I've got time- oh, you look adorble in the pics; love the tunic!


ibesue said:


> You look great!!  I will send you a bit of labor dust!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first day of summer to everyone too!  And Happy almost Birthday to you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home and can't wait to hear how your trip went!!
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits are so cute, but Abby, Elizabeth, Hannah, and Tim are even cuter!!  I have always liked the patterns that criss cross in back.  I made one for miss Molly last week.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of it.    Hopefully her mom did!  I love that Crystal's pattern is longer.  The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still pretty short.
> 
> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!


Love the 4th outfit; thanks for the bloomer pattern, too- our chuch is having a baby boom at the minute and I want to make outfits; they look so much cuter w/ bloomers!


MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
> This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.


Those are looking great!  You'll finish in plenty of time, don't worry.


livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


No fair, you just made me cry in my keyboard; that was so sweet!  Congrats on your anniversary!


LisaZoe said:


> Oooo, I need to look for some of those. Often I avoid doing narrow tubes because I always seem to struggle turning them!
> 
> 
> 
> What fun! I really need to find a class to take so I can learn some new, or at least more efficient, skills. What I know is 99% self taught so I know I'm not always doing things efficiently and probably not the 'right way' most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't figured this out yet, either. I think the template/ruler thingy that came with my machine might be what I need to use to get letters to line up I just haven't tried using it. I need to experiment soon to see if that helps so I don't feel so limited.
> 
> Another option is something like I did on this set. I just did the words with enough space around them so I could cut them out individually and then fuse/stitch in place. You could do that for each letter. I think using a variety of background fabric and thread colors would be a fun look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I was looking at the Brother website and it looks like they have larger hoops. Mine still won't embroider a larger design but it sounds like the larger hoop makes it unnecessary to rehoop - somehow.


Love those outfits; supercute as always!


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> You know what Wendy I have that same thread and I have not done anything with it. I bought it thinking that it was pretty cool and now I don't have a clue of what to do with it.
> 
> If someone would please answer Wendy's other question, I am also stumped on this one. I tried to do working on a Cars outfit for Jenna and I could not figure out how to rehoop it so it would line up. It is awful. All I can embroider as far as words go is 4 letters, so I can't even do Jenna.



I'm sorry, the only solution that I've come up with involves the purchase of a really big hoop!    I think Lisa's solution is pretty great, though!



livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



HAPPY FAMILY DAY!  What an amazing journey!  I know how blessed you feel to be Morgan's mom - what a beautiful family you have become.  

I still can't see pics of the White Swan without breaking out into tears.   Thanks for posting this beautiful story!




LisaZoe said:


> Happy anniversary to you all!
> 
> BTW - 'It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of' sounds so much like Zoe's and my story.



Just as a point of reference, this has, at times, been the case with both of my children.  I think it's probably more to do with human nature than DNA (or lack of matching DNA, I should say).   Isn't being a parent the best thing ever?  



ireland_nicole said:


> That MarthaPullen thing was only 3 hours away from me?  And I missed it?  Ugh; I gotta pay more attention.  Do they do that every year?  BTW, I would love to see that store; holy cow!!  Maybe we can do a Dallas Meet some time; now that we've cancelled our vacation, I've got time- oh, you look adorble in the pics; love the tunic!



From what I hear, Martha Pullen is in Arlington every year.  What people were saying this time is that next year it is scheduled for some time in May.  It was very much worth the trip.  I really do feel like I learned a lot.  Mostly new techniques.  I'm inspired to sew even more than before!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



Oh Cindee, you made me cry too.  Morgan is such a beautiful child and I just love hearing about your journey!!! You two were meant to be a family!!  I know all our journey's to become parents may be different but the end result is the same....EVERLASTING LOVE!!!!!  Morgan was meant to be with you and you with her.  Hugs to both of you!!!!

(PS.....Taylor just exclaimed, "she's adopted like me!!!! I wanna be her friend"!!!  I told her that since you guys live next to WDW hopefully we could meet you on our next trip....she smiled and then said, "wait, they live IN WDW??  LOL....if only that was possible. Hahahahaha,.



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I was looking at the Brother website and it looks like they have larger hoops. Mine still won't embroider a larger design but it sounds like the larger hoop makes it unnecessary to rehoop - somehow.


Ohh now that is just beautiful work. Taylor has loved Curious George ever since she was a baby. In fact her 2nd birthday was a Curious George birthday!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tinka_Belle said:


> If someone would please answer Wendy's other question, I am also stumped on this one. I tried to do working on a Cars outfit for Jenna and I could not figure out how to rehoop it so it would line up. It is awful. All I can embroider as far as words go is 4 letters, so I can't even do Jenna.


I've never tried to rehoop and line things up.  I have a ginormous hoop I've never used because I can't figure out if I can applique with it because it needs to be repositioned as it goes.  It's also just tall, but not any wider than my other hoop.



livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


I'm not th_ing these beautiful pictures!  You made me cry, Cindee!! In a good way!  Thank you so much for sharing this!


Happy GOTCHA day, my sweet little Morgan!!



emcreative said:


> Will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it was more than 10 minutes...we have company staying, lol!
> 
> If you want me to try again let me know.  I made this from a mismash of different pics


You are so awesome, Marah!




revrob said:


> From what I hear, Martha Pullen is in Arlington every year.  What people were saying this time is that next year it is scheduled for some time in May.  It was very much worth the trip.  I really do feel like I learned a lot.  Mostly new techniques.  I'm inspired to sew even more than before!


Is this the same Martha that's on Martha's Sewing Room?


----------



## jeniamt

Okay, this just cracked me up....

I hear authorities have grainy footage from surveillance video of a bunch of woman wearing handmade tunics carrying children wearing custom made Disney dresses.

Apparently the same woman are suspected in a previous theft from the same lot.    When you get to the 8th paragraph, you'll know what I'm talking about!  

http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=10537898


----------



## karamat

ibesue said:


> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!



I LOVE that Butterick pattern, though I haven't tried the bloomer one yet. I've made the Jumper (view D) probably a dozen times for DD and others.  I'll have to give the bloomer pattern a try (I loved the the last bloomer pattern I sewed up but it was a size 3 and too big on DD)



KARAJ said:


> I made a McCalls criss cross and thought the style was SO cute but I actually put it in the Goodwill bag because it was so short on my DD. We do not allow her to where belly shirts!! So this should work much better.
> 
> On the Butterick pattern what sizes are included??



The one I have comes in two size groups - NB, S & M and L & XL
NB (up to 12lbs and 24 ins)
S (13 - 17 lbs & 25 - 26 ins)
M (18 - 21 lbs & 27 - 28 ins)
L (22 - 25 lbs & 29 - 30 ins)
XL (26 - 29 lbs & 31 - 32 ins)

My DD is 18 months old and wears 18month and 24month in RTW; in this pattern (Jumper view D) the L still fits her.  I recently made the XL and the L with a smaller seam allowance (1/4" instead of the 5/8" listed) and they are both too big for DD to wear now.  The outfits are for this fall and December, so hopefully she'll grow into them by then.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> Just as a point of reference, this has, at times, been the case with both of my children.  I think it's probably more to do with human nature than DNA (or lack of matching DNA, I should say).   Isn't being a parent the best thing ever?



Oh, I wouldn't change a thing about our little family... although on days like today I wish she had a Dad.  I also know that our struggles would be there in some way even if she was my biologic child. I remember my niece at about this age would disagree with my sister (her mom) on the color of the sky. 



MouseTriper said:


> Ohh now that is just beautiful work. Taylor has loved Curious George ever since she was a baby. In fact her 2nd birthday was a Curious George birthday!



Thank you! This was the first George applique I've done so I wasn't nearly as familiar with his face as I am with most of the Disney characters.  I've found it's harder (for me, at least) to get the face right on small appliques than it is on bigger ones... and this set is a size 3T so fairly small.


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> You know what Wendy I have that same thread and I have not done anything with it. I bought it thinking that it was pretty cool and now I don't have a clue of what to do with it.
> 
> If someone would please answer Wendy's other question, I am also stumped on this one. I tried to do working on a Cars outfit for Jenna and I could not figure out how to rehoop it so it would line up. It is awful. All I can embroider as far as words go is 4 letters, so I can't even do Jenna.



I have the brother se270D - I can get 7 letters in the italic font to fit into my frame - my machine will only do 4x4, but I have a 4x6 sized hoop (came with it).....I tried and kinda got it close to being right, but its so hard - does the machine always start at a certain spot in the letter?

Love the Morgan and Zoe stories!! Such fortunate little girls!!

Last night our friends came over with their newly adopted 8 year old - Yingcai from China. He is really a hoot, but the language barrier causes a lot of frustration - he picks up more and more english each day, but his accent is just soooo thick!! hopefully when he starts school in the fall he will start to learn how to write the words he is saying to make things easier - he is cute tough - very curious about EVERYTHING!!! He just constantly explores everything. It was so cute - we were having a bonfire with all the people going to camp promise, and he had never done smores before!!! He was adorable and LOVED them!! His other love is........ ICE!!!!! he just cant get enough ice in drinks or even just to hold a lick and icecube!!!

T -  you look GREAT!! If you have the baby when Im away, best wishes!!! I'll be thinking of you  until I hear the news (maybe someone can PM me??? internet and time are limited when I am there)....


----------



## emcreative

Dear Morgan


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> Ooohh Shannon - Im so jealous!!! THAT WAS 1 RoOM!! AMAZING!!
> 
> has anyone tried the glow in the dark embroidery thread? I wanna make name shirts for the kids with it for camping - it would be fun!!
> 
> Also, embroidery peoples - I can only go up to 4x4 design - I cant seem to get all of Elizabeth into the frame - it gets up to the t and then the h wont fit - how can I rehoop and get it lined up so I can put on the h??????does that make sense????


Do you have Embird?? it is different in different programs. I believe Embird has a tutorial on it on their website... if not pm me.
That fabric shop was amazing!! I only spent 20 dollars and got 5 yards of Michael Miller fabric and a yard of 2 other prints. It was definitely the biggest fabric store I have ever seen or been to.
I have used glow in the dark thread, and it is a bit of a pain. I had trouble with it breaking. I had the cheap one from Coats and Clark(I think). I got it from Wal Mart when they still had fabric. I ended up buying the more expensive kind from my Brother dealership. It was better. I was able to stitch out the entire design with about 3 breakages. With the other thread it was about every 10 stitches. I did try to find the kind I had, but found several others. I am thinking the Madeira and other brands might be better? Let me know if you find out. I love the idea of it. I made matching shirts for me and my little cousin when we went and saw Cats. We had glowing cat eyes!


I am way behind, and I don't know if I will catch up. I just got back from my little sewing adventure with revrob, and I have alot of things I want to do now. My friend just had a baby, and I want to make a few things for him too. Market was awesome! I am so thankful for Shannon coming with me. Maybe the 2 of us together can remind eachother of all the techniques we learned about.  I came home with a whole box of serger feet, and am so excited to try them all out. It was a great price.  The babylock people were so nice, and shared with me and Shannon some tips on shirring. I am hoping I can figure it out now. It might involve ordering a new bobbin case and tightening the tension. In one of the classes I took she told me that on the higher end Brother and Babylock machines shirring is not as easy as on some of the other brands. She gave me some tips. I am going to try them out and report back to those of you who are still shirring impaired!!! Oh, and I bought fabric to make tunics. I loved revrob's.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> You know what Wendy I have that same thread and I have not done anything with it. I bought it thinking that it was pretty cool and now I don't have a clue of what to do with it.
> 
> If someone would please answer Wendy's other question, I am also stumped on this one. I tried to do working on a Cars outfit for Jenna and I could not figure out how to rehoop it so it would line up. It is awful. All I can embroider as far as words go is 4 letters, so I can't even do Jenna.


Do you have Embird?? I'll try to find the tutorial I have used before and post it. It is a pain to do, but I have done it before... Definitely not with applique.. not possible from everything I know. I have done it with names.
Okay.. off to fumble with the shirring and the serger feet.


----------



## ibesue

HeatherSue said:


> I swear, she is one of the cutest babies I've ever seen!! ADORABLE!



  Thanks we think so too!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
> This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.



Very cute!!!  And you are leaving so soon!!  Wait, is this for disneyland?



KARAJ said:


> I made a McCalls criss cross and thought the style was SO cute but I actually put it in the Goodwill bag because it was so short on my DD. We do not allow her to where belly shirts!! So this should work much better.



Yup, did the same thing with the first two I made.  I even went up sizes and it still was short!!



MouseTriper said:


> Awww I love that 4th of July picture.  She is so cute....and that little Miss Molly is adorable!!!!!!



Thanks so much!



Tinka_Belle said:


> If someone would please answer Wendy's other question, I am also stumped on this one. I tried to do working on a Cars outfit for Jenna and I could not figure out how to rehoop it so it would line up. It is awful. All I can embroider as far as words go is 4 letters, so I can't even do Jenna.



I think that I can on my machine, but it would require me to read the manual.  



livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



Awww, that made me tear up!  Such a sweet adoption.  And you know, I had the same issues with my bio children!!  



LisaZoe said:


> Oooo, I need to look for some of those. Often I avoid doing narrow tubes because I always seem to struggle turning them!
> 
> Another option is something like I did on this set. I just did the words with enough space around them so I could cut them out individually and then fuse/stitch in place. You could do that for each letter. I think using a variety of background fabric and thread colors would be a fun look.



Good idea about putting the words on pieces of fabric!



Jennia said:


> What a cute baby, those outfits look great on her  too!



Thanks!!!



LisaZoe said:


> Happy anniversary to you all!
> 
> BTW - 'It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of' sounds so much like Zoe's and my story.



Awwww, I know you are both great mom's and the challenges have made your relationships so much better!



revrob said:


> From what I hear, Martha Pullen is in Arlington every year.  What people were saying this time is that next year it is scheduled for some time in May.  It was very much worth the trip.  I really do feel like I learned a lot.  Mostly new techniques.  I'm inspired to sew even more than before!



I so want to go next year!!!



jeniamt said:


> Okay, this just cracked me up....
> 
> I hear authorities have grainy footage from surveillance video of a bunch of woman wearing handmade tunics carrying children wearing custom made Disney dresses.
> 
> Apparently the same woman are suspected in a previous theft from the same lot.    When you get to the 8th paragraph, you'll know what I'm talking about!
> 
> http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=10537898



  That is funny!!!  



emcreative said:


> Dear Morgan



So cute!  You are so talented!



*Toadstool* said:


> I am way behind, and I don't know if I will catch up. I just got back from my little sewing adventure with revrob, and I have alot of things I want to do now. My friend just had a baby, and I want to make a few things for him too. Market was awesome! I am so thankful for Shannon coming with me. Maybe the 2 of us together can remind eachother of all the techniques we learned about.  I came home with a whole box of serger feet, and am so excited to try them all out. It was a great price.  The babylock people were so nice, and shared with me and Shannon some tips on shirring. I am hoping I can figure it out now. It might involve ordering a new bobbin case and tightening the tension. In one of the classes I took she told me that on the higher end Brother and Babylock machines shirring is not as easy as on some of the other brands. She gave me some tips. I am going to try them out and report back to those of you who are still shirring impaired!!! Oh, and I bought fabric to make tunics. I loved revrob's.



I know all machines are different, but I do have a higher end baby lock and have NO problems shirring at all!  I don't even have to touch the tension on the machine!


----------



## Adi12982

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



You are sooooo cute!  I know you probably don't feel it, but you sure look it!!



livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


\

CONGRATS on your beautiful journey thus far, and I know you are looking forwards to the lifetime that is still before you!


----------



## emcreative

In the interest of full disclosure, I didn't make the "Gotcha Day" picture, I cheated and found it online!  

So many cute babies posted!  And T you look FANTASTIC!

ZoeDiva's Curious George Outfit is amazing.  I'd dream of being half that good one day!

Love all the 4th of July stuff that's up!


----------



## TravelinGal

livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



Happy happy family/gotcha day!!!   What a beautiful story!  (where's my tissue?)

I showed Ethan your pictures and told him that we didn't know how old his "baby" sister will be when she joins our family.  (We're going to foster to adopt - we're almost done with the homestudy/licensing requirements)  She will be younger than Ethan (preserve the birth order) but other than that, we don't know.


Loving all the photos of everyone's work and their kids.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> I know all machines are different, but I do have a higher end baby lock and have NO problems shirring at all!  I don't even have to touch the tension on the machine!


 I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.

I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe 

It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
























Okay.. off to sew for real now.


----------



## billwendy

*toadstool* said:


> i am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress i used based on the friends around the world fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at mp market. I didn't win, but i learned alot about what they are looking for in case i go back. I figured i would try something different since i knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. Hehe
> 
> it appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. Off to sew for real now.



wow!!!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.



WOW!!   That's awesome!  I love it!


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.



That dress is AMAZING!!!  You are a winner in my book.


----------



## emcreative

Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??

And ((hugs)) to Ethan.  Tell him it takes an AWESOME kid to be a fost/adopt brother!  If he wants to talk to other kids who have done it I'm sure my girls would answer any questions he has, or understand if he needs to talk.

This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.


----------



## jham

*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.


 
That is ADORABLE!  Did you digitize those little people yourself?  I need some of those!  Oh, that and a trip to Disneyworld!   So cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.



Oh, WOW!  I agree, that dress is amazing, and definitely a winner in my book!



emcreative said:


> Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??
> 
> And ((hugs)) to Ethan.  Tell him it takes an AWESOME kid to be a fost/adopt brother!  If he wants to talk to other kids who have done it I'm sure my girls would answer any questions he has, or understand if he needs to talk.
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.



Cute, cute cute- I so wish I could do that, but I'd be hopeless.


----------



## jham

Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!




















ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!


----------



## livndisney

Beautiful!!!! The girls and the clothes!!!!


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Beautiful!!!! The girls and the clothes!!!!


 
Thanks Cindee, and Happy Gotcha Day to you and Morgan!!!  I loved the little photo journey.  SO sweet!  Love that girl!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> Thanks Cindee, and Happy Gotcha Day to you and Morgan!!!  I loved the little photo journey.  SO sweet!  Love that girl!



Thank you!!! Your girls are pretty special to us as well. Morgan is always asking when Jayden can come play AG dolls with her. (Nevermind you live on the other side of the country LOL). And she wants a little sister just like Lily (complete with curls).


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Do you have Embird?? I'll try to find the tutorial I have used before and post it. It is a pain to do, but I have done it before... Definitely not with applique.. not possible from everything I know. I have done it with names.
> Okay.. off to fumble with the shirring and the serger feet.


I do have Embird and for the life of me I can not figure it out. Please PM when you find the tutorial.



ibesue said:


> I think that I can on my machine, but it would require me to read the manual.


Yeah see that is my problem. I am sure that somewhere in the manual it says something about that, but that would require me actually reading the manual.


----------



## jeniamt

jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!



Great outfits!  Paganelli fabric is gorgeous.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!



Those are both absolutely fabulous- really beautiful!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Has anyone tried the glow in the dark embroidery thread? I wanna make name shirts for the kids with it for camping - it would be fun!!
> 
> Also, embroidery peoples - I can only go up to 4x4 design - I cant seem to get all of Elizabeth into the frame - it gets up to the t and then the h wont fit - how can I rehoop and get it lined up so I can put on the h??????does that make sense????


I loved your outfits and those kids are so adorable.  That little boy has the cutest little cheeks.
I have used the glow in the dark thread and I didn't have any trouble with it.  I used it for an applique.
I have a Futura Machine, so I don't know how helpful this is but when I am trying to fit a long name inside the hoop I can click on it on the computer screen and rotate the name.  I just have to be careful to put the fabric in the hoop correctly so it doesn't come out upside down.  I think rehooping is just about impossible. Maybe if you have marks on the fabric and can put it back exactly where it was. . . 


livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


Happy Gotcha Day!  I love the pictures.


billwendy said:


> I have the brother se270D - I can get 7 letters in the italic font to fit into my frame - my machine will only do 4x4, but I have a 4x6 sized hoop (came with it).....I tried and kinda got it close to being right, but its so hard - does the machine always start at a certain spot in the letter?
> 
> Love the Morgan and Zoe stories!! Such fortunate little girls!!
> 
> Last night our friends came over with their newly adopted 8 year old - Yingcai from China. He is really a hoot, but the language barrier causes a lot of frustration - he picks up more and more english each day, but his accent is just soooo thick!! hopefully when he starts school in the fall he will start to learn how to write the words he is saying to make things easier - he is cute tough - very curious about EVERYTHING!!! He just constantly explores everything. It was so cute - we were having a bonfire with all the people going to camp promise, and he had never done smores before!!! He was adorable and LOVED them!! His other love is........ ICE!!!!! he just cant get enough ice in drinks or even just to hold a lick and icecube!!!
> 
> T -  you look GREAT!! If you have the baby when Im away, best wishes!!! I'll be thinking of you  until I hear the news (maybe someone can PM me??? internet and time are limited when I am there)....


Wow they adopted an 8 year old!  I admire people who adopt and especially adopting older children.  Congratulations to them on their little boy.


*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.


Wow that is beautiful!


emcreative said:


> Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??
> 
> And ((hugs)) to Ethan.  Tell him it takes an AWESOME kid to be a fost/adopt brother!  If he wants to talk to other kids who have done it I'm sure my girls would answer any questions he has, or understand if he needs to talk.
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.


Those are so cute!


jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!



These are beautiful outfits!  I'll send you some of Georgia's Summer if you can send me some cooler weather.  It is too hot here in Georgia!


----------



## jham

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> These are beautiful outfits! I'll send you some of Georgia's Summer if you can send me some cooler weather. It is too hot here in Georgia!


 
Feel free to send me 10 degrees or so!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> Feel free to send me 10 degrees or so!



It is supposed to be 99 degrees at 9 am tomorrow. It hit 105 in some places today.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Thanks for the Birthday wishes Ladies!! 

It's gonna be hot here this week- upper 80's and into the 90's all week. Summer has arrived!!  I can't wait to take the kids swimming finally!! 

I picked up the fabric today for Sophia's birthday outfit!! I finally decided what to do. It will definitely be involving some embroidery designs!! I am going to try and get the swimply sweet halter bodice to look like a wrap top and put on a strip work skirt. Wish me luck!


----------



## emcreative

disneymommieof2 said:


> I finally decided what to do. It will definitely be involving some embroidery designs!! I am going to try and get the swimply sweet halter bodice to look like a wrap top and put on a strip work skirt. Wish me luck!


----------



## TravelinGal

emcreative said:


> And ((hugs)) to Ethan.  Tell him it takes an AWESOME kid to be a fost/adopt brother!  If he wants to talk to other kids who have done it I'm sure my girls would answer any questions he has, or understand if he needs to talk.



Thanks.    At 4 1/2 he really doesn't get it - yet.  What we are most concerned about is how he (and we, to be honest) deal with kids coming in and out before a child is legally free for adoption.  I know you can't help but give your heart to them so I'm praying we are strong enough to do this until our forever daughter finds us.


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!


Really pretty Jeanne!!!


Shoot, all my other quotes are gone! Shoot!!!

Cindee, oh, you! You made me get all teary eyed!!! I just love that sweet little Morgan!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I had a whole string of quotes too and when I went to reply they were magically missing! I hate when that happens!!


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> It is supposed to be 99 degrees at 9 am tomorrow. It hit 105 in some places today.



That was only the feels like temp.  The hottest actual temp today was in the panhandle @101.  It didn't top like 96 in Central Fl.  But the feels like in Tampa was 100 by 9 am. I LOVE IT!!!  Well, not in my current condition but this is the FL. weather I usually enjoy!!!  I wouldn't wanna be in Disney in it, but cruising the spring or laying out at the beach...that's my Florida!!


----------



## t-beri

*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.



Kira!!  I LOVER that!  Such attention to detail. I think it is fantastic!  And it gives me embroidery machine envy. BUT I MUST get a screen printing set up first...I keep reminding myself of that.  

Jeanne, get the Friends from Kira and sell enough gorgeous stuff to get you to WDW...or me to DL (I'll leave the rest of the family at home and just come hang w/ yours, I'll just pretend that Lily is mine..)
BTW, you KNOW I love that JP jumper!!!  I'm going to steal it.

WENDY: I will make a note to pm you when Littlest arrives if you're still at camp.

I can't wait till I have time and energy to sew stuff for Little.  I just put almost everything mama made in her closet in a hand me down bin.   She only has a couple of dresses and a patchwork twirl left hanging.  which is sad b/c a year ago more of her clothes were handmade than weren't.  I really want to get something done for her for her birthday.  She's having an Ariel party but I doubt I'll be up to it it's only 2 weeks after my due date.  I'm such a bad mama, I should have been prepared for that. After all it's her second to last birthday, she promised me after she turns 5 she wouldn't get any older


----------



## emcreative

TravelinGal said:


> Thanks.    At 4 1/2 he really doesn't get it - yet.  What we are most concerned about is how he (and we, to be honest) deal with kids coming in and out before a child is legally free for adoption.  I know you can't help but give your heart to them so I'm praying we are strong enough to do this until our forever daughter finds us.



If you don't give each of them your heart...you aren't doing it right!  I know it doesn't "help" if you feel like it's broken, but the GOOD news would be you helped to put a family back together! (and I know it's a Pollyanna look at it, but sometimes that's the only way you survive!!)

And sometimes it all works out...our forever son found us first try..and brought along ANOTHER one!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ADR's all made!  And I did them online!  It was very easy.  Just be sure to enter in you reservation number for the trip or you won't be able to make your ADR's for the next 10 days.

The only one I did not get was Tusker House for Breakfast on Monday the 21st.  Couldn't get a single time.  Oh well.

Here is what we are doing

9/20 Arrive 1900 Park Fare dinner 7:10 Pm
9/21 No TS
9/22 Chef mickey 10:35 am Late breakfast early lunch
9/23 Beach Club 7:30 am
9/24 Crystal Palace 8:10 am
9/25 Chef mickey 7 am
9/26 hollywood and Vine 11 am
9/27 1900 park fare breakfast 9 am


----------



## NiniMorris

All the posts about fostering and/or adopting has me in tears!

More than a few years ago, when my then baby was getting ready to graduate high school, we talked about fostering.  Went to the classes and REALLY thought we could do it.  Then an incident happened locally that ended with a child that lost its life and the fostr parents trying to sue the state...well I decided there was no way I could do it!

I now have two beautiful children.  (ages 7 and 9) they have lived in my homeand heart for 8 years now.  They may not 'look' like us but they are just as much mine as if I had given birth to them. (I was actually in the delivery room with the oldest and my daughter was in the delivery room for the youngest) (LOOOONG story).
Bio parents have not seen them  nor even asked about them since the accident (4 years ago) as they are 'damaged' goods now.  There were some legal issues that had to be taken care of before we can adopt. The local juvy judge feels ALL parents should have the right to raise their own child (even if the bio dad is in prison serving time for child molestation) and is reluctant to sever his legal ties to child (even though they are not legaly his) (another looooong story).

My two babies do not have a clue as to who their bio parents are, but they know who their Mom and Dad are!  To me that is what is imoportant. I have 5 children ranging in age from 7 to 35.  Each and every one of them are special and important to me no matter what the circumstances of their birth were.

Thank God for people that understand that ALL children have a RIGHT to grow up happy and safe!

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

A few pictures of last week. I am going to do a mini TR on my blog hopefully soon but here is a picture of Nicole (mommyof2princesses) and I at Great Wolf! It was so fun to see another disboutiquer while on vacation!






Next up is the outfit that I stayed up to make the night before we left. I made sure Dallas liked the fabric and had the pants almost all done but not finished up so he could okay them. He LOVED them! UNTIL he was supposed to wear them the other day and then decided they were too babyish! Let's just say that I am not happy! I made the shirt and a hat AFTER he okayed them!!






I think it is the hat that made him think it was babyish but I told him he didn't have to wear it. 

Here is a picture of Lin and Dallas putting up the tent. They are counting pole pieces. No camping trip is complete without a custom! Right?!?






And then this is him eating a marshmallow. His favorite thing to do!






Today, Marlo (minnie2 - I think) is coming over with Kyle and Nikki! They'll be here in a few hours! I am full of meets in the past week!

I also got to go to my best friend Jill's house in NC but she only lurks here! Silly girl!


----------



## jessica52877

mommyof2princesses said:


> ADR's all made!  And I did them online!  It was very easy.  Just be sure to enter in you reservation number for the trip or you won't be able to make your ADR's for the next 10 days.
> 
> The only one I did not get was Tusker House for Breakfast on Monday the 21st.  Couldn't get a single time.  Oh well.
> 
> Here is what we are doing
> 
> 9/20 Arrive 1900 Park Fare dinner 7:10 Pm
> 9/21 No TS
> 9/22 Chef mickey 10:35 am Late breakfast early lunch
> 9/23 Beach Club 7:30 am
> 9/24 Crystal Palace 8:10 am
> 9/25 Chef mickey 7 am
> 9/26 hollywood and Vine 11 am
> 9/27 1900 park fare breakfast 9 am



Bummer on the Tusker House! Those are some EARLY breakfast ressies!!! It will be nice to be up and have the day started though while most are still sleeping! It pays to be early most of the time!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jessica52877 said:


> Bummer on the Tusker House! Those are some EARLY breakfast ressies!!! It will be nice to be up and have the day started though while most are still sleeping! It pays to be early most of the time!



We like to do some early ones so we can get to the park still in time for opening.  we are trying some late breakfast this time so we can call it lunch.

It was so much fun meeting you.  Looks like you had a lot of fun on your trip!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Has anyone tried the "Emma" pattern by Modkids? I was looking at it and thinking it would make a great pattern for a princess dress..

Toadstool- did you get your Sew Beautiful Mag? Mine came Friday- I really like how they are doing the brighter fabrics and more current patterns mixed with the heirloom.
Your competition needs to wake up and see it's not just heirloom anymore! I LOVE your dress!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

mommyof2princesses said:


> ADR's all made!  And I did them online!  It was very easy.  Just be sure to enter in you reservation number for the trip or you won't be able to make your ADR's for the next 10 days.
> 
> The only one I did not get was Tusker House for Breakfast on Monday the 21st.  Couldn't get a single time.  Oh well.
> 
> Here is what we are doing
> 
> 9/20 Arrive 1900 Park Fare dinner 7:10 Pm
> 9/21 No TS
> 9/22 Chef mickey 10:35 am Late breakfast early lunch
> 9/23 Beach Club 7:30 am
> 9/24 Crystal Palace 8:10 am
> 9/25 Chef mickey 7 am
> 9/26 hollywood and Vine 11 am
> 9/27 1900 park fare breakfast 9 am




I couldn't get a SINGLE Tusker House all that week...not breakfast, lunch, or dinner...I'm thinking it may be closed? Maybe rehab or something....

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Look at walked into my backyard last evening.  We were all sitting at the table when he walked in for a quick visit.  It is not snowing, that is cottonwood in air.


----------



## Piper

Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.








She likes pink, so I put a lot of pink on the princess side. I had to make the strips wide in order to get the full princess and her initial into the design. Each princess strip is 2 princesses blocks sewn together. I couldn't put a ruffle because that would have made it too long.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Piper said:


> Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes pink, so I put a lot of pink on the princess side. I had to make the strips wide in order to get the full princess and her initial into the design. Each princess strip is 2 princesses blocks sewn together. I couldn't put a ruffle because that would have made it too long.



I love the dress;so cute!  I'm impressed you made it reversible; I wouldthink where the bodice and the skirt join it would be complicated.  Great job!  I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> Ok, real quick - here's a few pics from market
> 
> Kira and I at the huge fabric warehouse - we're in the room that was clearance room fabric.  This is only one room of a huge place!



So cool  That is one awesome warehouse.  Glad you were able to learn a few new things.  I always love that.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working hard to finish all the clothes for the trip next Sat because I also work FT at my PT job.
> This is the design for the shirts that we will all wear.  Sierra and I will have similar skirts and the boys in navy shorts.
> Sierra's Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I have to applique her princess shirt, make my skirt, repair the princess skirt and make a poly dress.  Wish me luck.



Cute.  Don't worry.  You will get it all done in time.




livndisney said:


> Four years ago today, in a fancy hotel on the other side of the world, I met my sweet daughter for the first time.   This brave little soul took my hand and we started our journey. It has not always been easy, we have fought, she has been picked on and made fun of. We have struggled with allergies and some other issues. But we have made it through to become a family. We have met some wonderful friends along the way. Many of them on this board. (And you know who you are) And I would like to say THANK YOU!!!!! You have become part of our story.
> It is amazing to me that we have gone from this:
> To this:



Happy Gotcha Day.  And the first day of summer too.  How appropriate considering all the sunshine she has brought to your life.



*Toadstool* said:


> I



Absolutely Gorgeous.



emcreative said:


> Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??
> 
> And ((hugs)) to Ethan.  Tell him it takes an AWESOME kid to be a fost/adopt brother!  If he wants to talk to other kids who have done it I'm sure my girls would answer any questions he has, or understand if he needs to talk.
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.



Looks neat.  I could never do that, I would just have a bunch of indistinguishable blobs   I can tell exactly what yours are, so to me that is impressive.



jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!



Awesome fabric choices.  Your girls are so pretty.



mommyof2princesses said:


> ADR's all made!  And I did them online!  It was very easy.  Just be sure to enter in you reservation number for the trip or you won't be able to make your ADR's for the next 10 days.
> 
> The only one I did not get was Tusker House for Breakfast on Monday the 21st.  Couldn't get a single time.  Oh well.
> 
> Here is what we are doing
> 
> 9/20 Arrive 1900 Park Fare dinner 7:10 Pm
> 9/21 No TS
> 9/22 Chef mickey 10:35 am Late breakfast early lunch
> 9/23 Beach Club 7:30 am
> 9/24 Crystal Palace 8:10 am
> 9/25 Chef mickey 7 am
> 9/26 hollywood and Vine 11 am
> 9/27 1900 park fare breakfast 9 am



Congrats on getting most of what you wanted.  My ADR day is Sunday. 


jessica52877 said:


> A few pictures of last week. I am going to do a mini TR on my blog hopefully soon but here is a picture of Nicole (mommyof2princesses) and I at Great Wolf! It was so fun to see another disboutiquer while on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the hat that made him think it was babyish but I told him he didn't have to wear it.
> 
> Here is a picture of Lin and Dallas putting up the tent. They are counting pole pieces. No camping trip is complete without a custom! Right?!?
> 
> Today, Marlo (minnie2 - I think) is coming over with Kyle and Nikki! They'll be here in a few hours! I am full of meets in the past week!
> 
> I also got to go to my best friend Jill's house in NC but she only lurks here! Silly girl!



Kids can be so finicky.  Well, if it helps I think the outfit is great.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Look at walked into my backyard last evening.  We were all sitting at the table when he walked in for a quick visit.  It is not snowing, that is cottonwood in air.



Nice.  And I like the snow effect. 




Piper said:


> Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes pink, so I put a lot of pink on the princess side. I had to make the strips wide in order to get the full princess and her initial into the design. Each princess strip is 2 princesses blocks sewn together. I couldn't put a ruffle because that would have made it too long.



Looks very good.  Great job taking the time to get the princesses all in there.


----------



## MrsBanks

here are some bags I made as teacher gifts - they are both totally reversible and each have a matching zipper wristlet. My DS's teacher loves moose and he picked the materials- sorry the pics are so big


----------



## MouseTriper

*Good morning...can anyone tell me where (website/link) one goes to make ADR's online?  I can't find anything?  Thanks in advance!!!*


----------



## tricia

Some pics from the weekend.

This is DS at his 8th birthday party with the family.  He just got a sewing machine of his own.





This is the last of the bags that I made for the teachers.  This is for the Phys Ed. Teacher.  She loves Bugs Bunny and even has a BB tattoo.  









And lastly, a little dress I made for the neice of my BFF.


----------



## tricia

Here is the link to make ADRs

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/


----------



## tricia

MrsBanks said:


> here are some bags I made as teacher gifts - they are both totally reversible and each have a matching zipper wristlet. My DS's teacher loves moose and he picked the materials- sorry the pics are so big




Love the moose fabric.  It is really cute.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


I looked  like this 5 years ago.  My little boy will be 5 tomorrow!  They grow up so fast.


disneymommieof2 said:


> Aww T you look great!! Try to enjoy this last few days of your pregnancy! Soon enough you'll be tired for a whole new set of reasons!!
> 
> 
> Just finished painting the frames for all the fathers day gifts. Nothing procrastinating!! Gotta hit the hay we're meeting everyone for breakfast in the AM.
> 
> Happy First day of Summer everyone!! It's also my 29th Birthday on Monday!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## aimeeg

I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.



OMGOSH, I think this is one of the best outfits I have seen!  They missed the real winner!!  You did an impressive job!!



emcreative said:


> Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.



So cute!  My DD was working with that for a while!  It looked hard to me!



jham said:


> That is ADORABLE!  Did you digitize those little people yourself?  I need some of those!  Oh, that and a trip to Disneyworld!   So cute!



But you have a trip coming to Disneyland??    That is the place to be!



jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!



The outfits, fabrics and your girls are beautiful!  I love them!  I don't think I have seen her fabric in the stores yet.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Yeah see that is my problem. I am sure that somewhere in the manual it says something about that, but that would require me actually reading the manual.



  Yup, it makes my brain hurt!!



NiniMorris said:


> All the posts about fostering and/or adopting has me in tears!
> 
> More than a few years ago, when my then baby was getting ready to graduate high school, we talked about fostering.  Went to the classes and REALLY thought we could do it.  Then an incident happened locally that ended with a child that lost its life and the fostr parents trying to sue the state...well I decided there was no way I could do it!
> 
> I now have two beautiful children.  (ages 7 and 9) they have lived in my homeand heart for 8 years now.  They may not 'look' like us but they are just as much mine as if I had given birth to them. (I was actually in the delivery room with the oldest and my daughter was in the delivery room for the youngest) (LOOOONG story).
> Bio parents have not seen them  nor even asked about them since the accident (4 years ago) as they are 'damaged' goods now.  There were some legal issues that had to be taken care of before we can adopt. The local juvy judge feels ALL parents should have the right to raise their own child (even if the bio dad is in prison serving time for child molestation) and is reluctant to sever his legal ties to child (even though they are not legaly his) (another looooong story).
> 
> My two babies do not have a clue as to who their bio parents are, but they know who their Mom and Dad are!  To me that is what is imoportant. I have 5 children ranging in age from 7 to 35.  Each and every one of them are special and important to me no matter what the circumstances of their birth were.
> 
> Thank God for people that understand that ALL children have a RIGHT to grow up happy and safe!
> 
> Nini



Aww Nini, that is such a sweet story.  I thought about fostering when my last DD left the house.  She and her DH finally got out on their own, but they took miss Kadie with them.  Suddenly we had a real empty nest and it was hard.  I missed the baby.  I am happy they are out on their own, thats where they should be, but it was hard!



jessica52877 said:


> A few pictures of last week. I am going to do a mini TR on my blog hopefully soon but here is a picture of Nicole (mommyof2princesses) and I at Great Wolf! It was so fun to see another disboutiquer while on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the outfit that I stayed up to make the night before we left. I made sure Dallas liked the fabric and had the pants almost all done but not finished up so he could okay them. He LOVED them! UNTIL he was supposed to wear them the other day and then decided they were too babyish! Let's just say that I am not happy! I made the shirt and a hat AFTER he okayed them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the hat that made him think it was babyish but I told him he didn't have to wear it.
> 
> Here is a picture of Lin and Dallas putting up the tent. They are counting pole pieces. No camping trip is complete without a custom! Right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this is him eating a marshmallow. His favorite thing to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Marlo (minnie2 - I think) is coming over with Kyle and Nikki! They'll be here in a few hours! I am full of meets in the past week!
> 
> I also got to go to my best friend Jill's house in NC but she only lurks here! Silly girl!



Looks like you had a great time!  And of course every camper needs a custom or two.    I have some cute camping fabric ready to make some pants for the next camping trip!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Look at walked into my backyard last evening.  We were all sitting at the table when he walked in for a quick visit.  It is not snowing, that is cottonwood in air.



That is beautifu!  I look out my back yard and see my small patio.  We did see a gigantic cat out there once!!  



Piper said:


> Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.



That is impressive!  Reversible would be a LOT of work!  



tricia said:


> Some pics from the weekend.
> 
> This is DS at his 8th birthday party with the family.  He just got a sewing machine of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last of the bags that I made for the teachers.  This is for the Phys Ed. Teacher.  She loves Bugs Bunny and even has a BB tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a little dress I made for the neice of my BFF.



How cute that he got his own sewing machine!!  The end of the year bags are very nice and the outfit will be loved.  I love the rose print!



aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.



I love the fabric choices!!  It is so pretty!!!  And of course, so is DD!!


----------



## littlepeppers

applique question?  I read the tutorials, but still having problems.

If you put it on a t-shirt, do you put stabilizer on the back of the tshirt before you applique or would starching the fire out of it help.

My machine kept getting stuck on my DS tshirt.  I think it was pulling the tshirt or something.


----------



## Adi12982

littlepeppers said:


> applique question?  I read the tutorials, but still having problems.
> 
> If you put it on a t-shirt, do you put stabilizer on the back of the tshirt before you applique or would starching the fire out of it help.
> 
> My machine kept getting stuck on my DS tshirt.  I think it was pulling the tshirt or something.



I put stabilizer behind it (iron on if it is a thicker t-shirt and cut away or felt with spray on adhesive for thinner shirts).  If it is a REALLY thin shirt I also put solvy stabilizer over the top (like I do for towels).


----------



## LisaZoe

littlepeppers said:


> applique question?  I read the tutorials, but still having problems.
> 
> If you put it on a t-shirt, do you put stabilizer on the back of the tshirt before you applique or would starching the fire out of it help.
> 
> My machine kept getting stuck on my DS tshirt.  I think it was pulling the tshirt or something.



I always use Sulky Totally Stable when I applique on knits. I like this stabilizer because it irons on and tears away fairly cleanly and easily. I'm sure there are others that work just as well but this is the one I liked the best of those I've tried.

I don't think starch would achieve the same effect as stabilizer. If might make the knit stiffer but it wouldn't keep it from stretching as you stitch.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LittlePeppers- what kind of needle are you using? I had problems appliquing until I changed my needle, I found a sharps or ball point works best for applique, and knits make it all the more tricky, and you want a nice, new needle.
absolutely, positively must use stablizer.


----------



## woodkins

Hi everyone..I have been a lurker/admirer of all of your work and have been reading this thread for a while. I am looking for some advice. I am an intermediate sewer & have been making boutique clothing for my dd and friends for about 5 years. I am looking at getting an embroidery machine for home use. Ideally I would like it to embroider at least 5x7 size appliques and to have the ability to download patterns from the internet. Can anyone suggest a good machine with a short learning curve and also if you can give me a general cost for the machine. Any info (positive or negative) would be appreciated!
Thanks...Krysta


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.



I love the Ariel fabric... not sure I've seen it before.  Can you show us a close up?  The whole outfit is really adorable.


----------



## MouseTriper

tricia said:


> Here is the link to make ADRs
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/


Thank you!  Looks like I am too early to make reservations still.  LOL.  At least now I will know where to go though.


----------



## aimeeg

woodkins said:


> Hi everyone..I have been a lurker/admirer of all of your work and have been reading this thread for a while. I am looking for some advice. I am an intermediate sewer & have been making boutique clothing for my dd and friends for about 5 years. I am looking at getting an embroidery machine for home use. Ideally I would like it to embroider at least 5x7 size appliques and to have the ability to download patterns from the internet. Can anyone suggest a good machine with a short learning curve and also if you can give me a general cost for the machine. Any info (positive or negative) would be appreciated!
> Thanks...Krysta



I bought the Brother PE-700II. I love it!!! There are several ladies that have bought the same machine on the thread. I had an issue with the first machine I bought. Turns out it was a lemon. Since I bought it from HSN.com they were more than helpful to send me a replacement. The machine was around $800. They had an easy pay plan that broke the payments up over five payments. I chose that plan since I had already budgeted saving for a new machine.


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> Look at walked into my backyard last evening.  We were all sitting at the table when he walked in for a quick visit.  It is not snowing, that is cottonwood in air.



How cool is that. I love the last picture. so beautiful.



Piper said:


> Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes pink, so I put a lot of pink on the princess side. I had to make the strips wide in order to get the full princess and her initial into the design. Each princess strip is 2 princesses blocks sewn together. I couldn't put a ruffle because that would have made it too long.



That is awesome! I love how you made it reversible. How did you do that?



MrsBanks said:


> here are some bags I made as teacher gifts - they are both totally reversible and each have a matching zipper wristlet. My DS's teacher loves moose and he picked the materials- sorry the pics are so big



Great bags! 



aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.



Oooh that is soo sweet! I love that. Where on earth did you get that fabric?? I must have some. Its so darn cute!


----------



## aimeeg

I might have to take a better picture of the fabric but here is a HUGE picture of my DD. The fabric is a hard to find out of print Robert Kaufman print. It is not really an Ariel fabric but looks an awful lot like her.  I bought it on ebay.


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I need help again.  You know I can do these princess dresses practically in my sleep, but I'm sooooo stressed over doing them for the wedding!!
> 
> I'm beginning Sleeping Beauty.  White and ivory brocade.  Heavy fabric
> Since it will be over 100 degrees and an outdoor wedding, I don't want to put sleeves on the dress.
> 
> With this particular pattern, the bodice and sleeves attach to one another like a peasant top (picture it).  Then instead of making a casing and using elastic, you attach the big stand-up collar to the top of the sleeve/bodice piece.
> 
> If I eliminate the sleeve and measure carefully, can I attach just the front and back bodice pieces to the collar (leaving the collar unattached where a sleeve belongs).  I would then need to finish the edge with bias tape, but would that even work?
> 
> I'd love to hear your opinions.



Hi again fairygoodmother!

Did you ever figure out how to do a sleeveless Sleeping Beauty??? I was thinking on it and wondered if you could do just a sleeveless top with a very narrow strap over the shoulder. You could make the collar almost a separate piece that attached in front and back and gently "rested" on the outer part of the shoulder.

I actually have a little giril's out of print pattern for Sleeping Beauty that is designed like this.

For the bodice, think about the Belle pattern I know you have used before. Very similar concept, but with a slightly different collar.......

Let us know how it goes.........


----------



## eeyore3847

So a good friend of my boyfriends just had there baby saturday. I love little yummy babies..... anyways... I am wanting to make them some burp cloths for a gift. They were waiting to see what they were having, it was a secret! It is a Girl... 

I wanted to do the cute script burp cloths with her name under and the fibbon for the edge,,, anyone recommend a good brand to buy. is gerber ones ok? never made them and was curious... also need to get the name and script done in a program... anyone recommend one.. I still can not believe I have not bought one yet!

Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

jeniamt said:


> That dress is AMAZING!!!  You are a winner in my book.





mgmsmommy said:


> WOW!!   That's awesome!  I love it!





billwendy said:


> wow!!!!





ibesue said:


> OMGOSH, I think this is one of the best outfits I have seen! They missed the real winner!! You did an impressive job!!





jham said:


> That is ADORABLE!  Did you digitize those little people yourself?  I need some of those!  Oh, that and a trip to Disneyworld!   So cute!





ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, WOW!  I agree, that dress is amazing, and definitely a winner in my book!


Thanks everyone. I had such a hard time not showing you guys what I was working on. I spent waaaay too much time on that dress! The digitizing alone took me a week. I guess I am slow.
I am glad you all like it.  
You sure know how to inspire me to sew more!
I will be offering the designs on etsy soon hopefully. I have some tweeking to do. 


jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!


LOVE Lilly's outfit!!! I have to have that fabric now. Did you make those ruffle pants at the bottom? It looks like they are either really wide or have a big ruffle on the bottom. I remember someone posting about some kind of ruffle pants. I put ruffles on pants, but they are usually tiny. Please post pictures if you made the kind I am talking about.  Is the pink and brown fabric also Jennifer's??? I am a pink and brown fanatic. I definitely want that one too.



emcreative said:


> Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??
> 
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.


So what is Fimo??? Some kind of polymer?? I love it. Does it break less easy thank the clay stuff? or is it the same? People tell me the clay isn't hard to break, but the ones I have bought broke easily. Ty about the dress too. BTW.. PM me about crayon roll ups. I am back now.. obviously. 



t-beri said:


> Kira!!  I LOVER that!  Such attention to detail. I think it is fantastic!  And it gives me embroidery machine envy. BUT I MUST get a screen printing set up first...I keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> Jeanne, get the Friends from Kira and sell enough gorgeous stuff to get you to WDW...or me to DL (I'll leave the rest of the family at home and just come hang w/ yours, I'll just pretend that Lily is mine..)
> BTW, you KNOW I love that JP jumper!!!  I'm going to steal it.
> 
> 
> I can't wait till I have time and energy to sew stuff for Little.  I just put almost everything mama made in her closet in a hand me down bin.   She only has a couple of dresses and a patchwork twirl left hanging.  which is sad b/c a year ago more of her clothes were handmade than weren't.  I really want to get something done for her for her birthday.  She's having an Ariel party but I doubt I'll be up to it it's only 2 weeks after my due date.  I'm such a bad mama, I should have been prepared for that. After all it's her second to last birthday, she promised me after she turns 5 she wouldn't get any older


Awww.. I am sure you must not feel like sewing right now. I remember having outfits planned for my DD before she was born and I was way too exhausted to get around to it. You look so cute. My friend just had a baby last week and was only in hard labor for 45 minutes. I hope you have the same experience! Oh.. and I have no DW trip planned either. I am working on my DH though... he actually asked me about Disney cruises. Maybe we will do that. I don't think my friends around the world dress will go with that theme though.. 



jessica52877 said:


> A few pictures of last week. I am going to do a mini TR on my blog hopefully soon but here is a picture of Nicole (mommyof2princesses) and I at Great Wolf! It was so fun to see another disboutiquer while on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the outfit that I stayed up to make the night before we left. I made sure Dallas liked the fabric and had the pants almost all done but not finished up so he could okay them. He LOVED them! UNTIL he was supposed to wear them the other day and then decided they were too babyish! Let's just say that I am not happy! I made the shirt and a hat AFTER he okayed them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got to go to my best friend Jill's house in NC but she only lurks here! Silly girl!


How fun that you got to meet another diser!! I love the patriotic set. Where did you get thepatwork fabric??? Our stores are so sparse!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone tried the "Emma" pattern by Modkids? I was looking at it and thinking it would make a great pattern for a princess dress..
> 
> Toadstool- did you get your Sew Beautiful Mag? Mine came Friday- I really like how they are doing the brighter fabrics and more current patterns mixed with the heirloom.
> Your competition needs to wake up and see it's not just heirloom anymore! I LOVE your dress!!!


I have Emma, and have not made it yet. It is on my short list of things to make, but I have backed away a little because it tells you to use a really thin fabric for the petals.. I don't have any and I am trying not to spend alot right now.
I did get my SB magazine. Shannon and I were at the Martha Pullen Market in Arlington while you got your magazine!  I wish you could have been there. We got free magazines at the event, and I had one waiting for me at home. They are doing alot more trendy stuff in the magazine. That is part of the reason I was thinking to lean more that way. I really like how Sew Beautiful is trying to inspire everyone to try all these new fabrics and patterns. It has really helped me to get out of the heirloom box I was stuck in for the past few years... Well.. the magazine and this thread! 




MinnieVanMom said:


> Look at walked into my backyard last evening.  We were all sitting at the table when he walked in for a quick visit.  It is not snowing, that is cottonwood in air.


It's a moose right?? What pretty pictures! Do you live in a very remote area? That cottonwood is so pretty. Must be bad for allergies I'd think though huh?



Piper said:


> Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes pink, so I put a lot of pink on the princess side. I had to make the strips wide in order to get the full princess and her initial into the design. Each princess strip is 2 princesses blocks sewn together. I couldn't put a ruffle because that would have made it too long.


Adorable as always!!! I love that you made it reversible. I love A line's for that reason, and might finally make the simply sweet knowing I can make it reversible. I love doing that for gifts for friends because they feel like I made them 2 dresses in 1.



aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.


Oh my goodness! That is just precious! I LOVE that fabric! I will be on the hunt for it now. What is it called??  That outfit is just perfect! I tried to get some of those shoes on Hannah, and she hated them. 





littlepeppers said:


> applique question?  I read the tutorials, but still having problems.
> 
> If you put it on a t-shirt, do you put stabilizer on the back of the tshirt before you applique or would starching the fire out of it help.
> 
> My machine kept getting stuck on my DS tshirt.  I think it was pulling the tshirt or something.


I would use fusible poly mesh which is a cut away. I don't do alot of freehand, but I know the knit is much more flimsy and might not be able to support the stitches on its own. Then again.. maybe on the sewing machine you don't have as many stitches.



aimeeg said:


> I might have to take a better picture of the fabric but here is a HUGE picture of my DD. The fabric is a hard to find out of print Robert Kaufman print. It is not really an Ariel fabric but looks an awful lot like her.  I bought it on ebay.


What a cute poser. 



mom2rtk said:


> Hi again fairygoodmother!
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to do a sleeveless Sleeping Beauty??? I was thinking on it and wondered if you could do just a sleeveless top with a very narrow strap over the shoulder. You could make the collar almost a separate piece that attached in front and back and gently "rested" on the outer part of the shoulder.
> 
> I actually have a little giril's out of print pattern for Sleeping Beauty that is designed like this.
> 
> For the bodice, think about the Belle pattern I know you have used before. Very similar concept, but with a slightly different collar.......
> 
> Let us know how it goes.........


My mom made my DD a Sleeping Beauty dress without the sleeves and just the collar. Is that what you guys are talking about? I can post pictures if necessary.



eeyore3847 said:


> So a good friend of my boyfriends just had there baby saturday. I love little yummy babies..... anyways... I am wanting to make them some burp cloths for a gift. They were waiting to see what they were having, it was a secret! It is a Girl...
> 
> I wanted to do the cute script burp cloths with her name under and the fibbon for the edge,,, anyone recommend a good brand to buy. is gerber ones ok? never made them and was curious... also need to get the name and script done in a program... anyone recommend one.. I still can not believe I have not bought one yet!
> 
> Lori


I think the gerber ones are horrible to embroider on. Even if you prewash them they stay all wrinkly when you wash them. they also get kinda fuzzy.
http://www.stitchedandstamped.com/Blanks/baby_toddler/clothdiapers.html
Most people love those. I bought some, and they were fine the first time I washed them and stitched on them. They definitely stitch better than the gerbers. After washing them a few times the batting inside bunched up and they had that horrible wrinkled look. I am going to make my own from now on. You can just use flannel for the middles and then use your fashion fabric on the ends and/or sides. I was thinking maybe fusible fleece in the middle of the flannel.. I haven't decided yet. Let me know what youf igure out. My friend just had a baby, and I plan on making her some.
The stitched and stamped ones are definitely better than the gerber as far as fabric quality and they are pretty straight rectangles... she will send out a sample if you email her. She ships fast. I asked others on sewforum if they had problems with them staying really wrinkled coming out of the dryer, and they told me to iron them... 
I don't think new mammas will want to iron their burp cloths, but that is just me.

*Guess what?? I shirred!!!* 
I had posted here before saying I finally got it, but indeed I did not.. I think I do now. I'll have to try it on a real pattern and see if it shirrs as much as it is supposed to.
I asked the Babylock people about it at the MP Market, and they told me to try it with coverstitch on the serger. I am scared that it still isn't right, but it gathered up nicely and even shrank when I steamed it. Yippee!!! I hope it continues to work. I ran out of elastic thread, so I need to get more.


----------



## eeyore3847

*Toadstool* said:


> I think the gerber ones are horrible to embroider on. Even if you prewash them they stay all wrinkly when you wash them. they also get kinda fuzzy.
> http://www.stitchedandstamped.com/Blanks/baby_toddler/clothdiapers.html
> Most people love those. I bought some, and they were fine the first time I washed them and stitched on them. They definitely stitch better than the gerbers. After washing them a few times the batting inside bunched up and they had that horrible wrinkled look. I am going to make my own from now on. You can just use flannel for the middles and then use your fashion fabric on the ends and/or sides. I was thinking maybe fusible fleece in the middle of the flannel.. I haven't decided yet. Let me know what youf igure out. My friend just had a baby, and I plan on making her some.
> The stitched and stamped ones are definitely better than the gerber as far as fabric quality and they are pretty straight rectangles... she will send out a sample if you email her. She ships fast. I asked others on sewforum if they had problems with them staying really wrinkled coming out of the dryer, and they told me to iron them...
> I don't think new mammas will want to iron their burp cloths, but that is just me.



ummmm no to ironing.... will have to look at walmart or babies r us to see what they have......  I have to have them done by wed...
and I was hoping a kind person with a emb. program would help me with the lettering 
Lori


----------



## jessica52877

*Toadstool* said:


> How fun that you got to meet another diser!! I love the patriotic set. Where did you get thepatwork fabric??? Our stores are so sparse!



Oh! I totally forgot to say that mine was a total case of Steph's that she made for Megan! The fabric came from Joann's. It is not with the 4th of July so just keep hunting! It is a big section of red, white and blue though.


----------



## ncmomof2

I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.

Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.  

Here is the new outfit:






And here is my little Lily:


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:




The outit is adorable, but lily is super adorable!!!! So cute


----------



## *Toadstool*

eeyore3847 said:


> ummmm no to ironing.... will have to look at walmart or babies r us to see what they have......  I have to have them done by wed...
> and I was hoping a kind person with a emb. program would help me with the lettering
> Lori


I think it is emblibrary that has a tutorial on making your own without the cloth diapers. I have heard some people put terrycloth in the middle underneath flannel. It is just a matter of personal preference. I used to make alot of them, and once I found out how bad they wrinkled I was horrified that I gave them out to new moms. This is going to be my first time making them without the diapers. Pm'ing you about the lettering.



jessica52877 said:


> Oh! I totally forgot to say that mine was a total case of Steph's that she made for Megan! The fabric came from Joann's. It is not with the 4th of July so just keep hunting! It is a big section of red, white and blue though.


Oh okay... I will try to find some. I love that it looks like it took so much time to sew all of those patches, and you don't have to. hehe



ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:


Love your Minnie set! I love that design. I bought that one from Claire too, and ended up making my own because I was too impatient to wait for her to email to me. Lilly is precious! I have to look away because it makes me want another one. 

Well I thought I had the shirring down. It isn't shrinking enough. I guess I can play with my tensions some once I get more thread. I'm going to try it again on the sewing machine with some tips I have heard as well. I will try to post a picture later of what I did, and maybe you guys will tell me that it did shrink enough. I am trying to use it on the pink fig patterns and the shirring is pretty tight.

We bought some Amazing Tape at market. It is awesome! I am using it to wrap up my embroidery thread tails  around the spools. Much better than all the other methods I have tried.


----------



## emcreative

AAAAHHH! BABY GIRL CUTENESS!

LOL Y'all are gonna start a babygirl bug with me, my husband will NOT be pleased.  

Love the Minnie dress!


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> My mom made my DD a Sleeping Beauty dress without the sleeves and just the collar. Is that what you guys are talking about? I can post pictures if necessary.
> 
> 
> I think the gerber ones are horrible to embroider on. Even if you prewash them they stay all wrinkly when you wash them. they also get kinda fuzzy.
> http://www.stitchedandstamped.com/Blanks/baby_toddler/clothdiapers.html
> Most people love those. I bought some, and they were fine the first time I washed them and stitched on them. They definitely stitch better than the gerbers. After washing them a few times the batting inside bunched up and they had that horrible wrinkled look. I am going to make my own from now on. You can just use flannel for the middles and then use your fashion fabric on the ends and/or sides. I was thinking maybe fusible fleece in the middle of the flannel.. I haven't decided yet. Let me know what youf igure out. My friend just had a baby, and I plan on making her some.
> The stitched and stamped ones are definitely better than the gerber as far as fabric quality and they are pretty straight rectangles... she will send out a sample if you email her. She ships fast. I asked others on sewforum if they had problems with them staying really wrinkled coming out of the dryer, and they told me to iron them...
> I don't think new mammas will want to iron their burp cloths, but that is just me.
> 
> *Guess what?? I shirred!!!*
> I had posted here before saying I finally got it, but indeed I did not.. I think I do now. I'll have to try it on a real pattern and see if it shirrs as much as it is supposed to.
> I asked the Babylock people about it at the MP Market, and they told me to try it with coverstitch on the serger. I am scared that it still isn't right, but it gathered up nicely and even shrank when I steamed it. Yippee!!! I hope it continues to work. I ran out of elastic thread, so I need to get more.



Please repost the sleeveless Sleeping Beauty.  I don't remember it and would love to see it.

As far as burp cloths go, I use the super thick ones made by Gerber (I buy them at Target).  I've made these for years and am personally still using some I made 10 years ago.  Not sure what some mean by wrinkling?  Its not flat fabric, its lumpy and soft.  I prewash & dry mine 2x's before sewing.  Here are two I've made recently:











ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:



Beautiful!  Girls and outfit!!


----------



## eeyore3847

jeniamt said:


> Please repost the sleeveless Sleeping Beauty.  I don't remember it and would love to see it.
> 
> As far as burp cloths go, I use the super thick ones made by Gerber (I buy them at Target).  I've made these for years and am personally still using some I made 10 years ago.  Not sure what some mean by wrinkling?  Its not flat fabric, its lumpy and soft.  I prewash & dry mine 2x's before sewing.  Here are two I've made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Girls and outfit!!


Cute.. I am picking up the burp cloths in the am..... these are cute...... I think they look good... I'll have to see. I had some made for me a few years ago, I am going to compare


----------



## *Toadstool*

jeniamt said:


> Please repost the sleeveless Sleeping Beauty.  I don't remember it and would love to see it.
> 
> As far as burp cloths go, I use the super thick ones made by Gerber (I buy them at Target).  I've made these for years and am personally still using some I made 10 years ago.  Not sure what some mean by wrinkling?  Its not flat fabric, its lumpy and soft.  I prewash & dry mine 2x's before sewing.  Here are two I've made recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Girls and outfit!!


Okay, I will repost it as soon as I find it.. Lol.. I think it is in the laundry.
See.. I have some like that. I washed and dried before I embroidered them and then washed them again before I would give them as gifts. They would usually wrinkle a little, but not much. I decided to make one for Hannah to play with her babies. I guess about the 5th wash they looked horrible. They wrinkled really bad and washing them more made it worse. Maybe it is something I did?? I decided to do some more and test them out and had the same results. I'm going to try to find the one that I tested. I may have thrown it out. I think what was making them wrinkle is that the batting inside kept shrinking. I don't know why it would shrink at different washings though. Maybe it is that you didn't embroider?? It really bugs me that they were so wrinkly. I had no idea until I kept the one for Hannah to play with.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

eeyore3847 i think you were the one that made a cute pink and purple princess dress and posted it the other day.  if you are, did you have a certain pattern that you followed because I have that fabric with the 3 large princesses on it and I would like to make something like that.  thanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

This is how I did them with the prefold diapers.
http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20597&highlight=katelyn03
This is how I plan on doing the ones I am planning now.
http://sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=34596
If you are not on sewforum just register.. you will thank me later. 
I'm Toadstool there too.


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Is this the same Martha that's on Martha's Sewing Room?



YES!  It is!  And a funny story - the first day we were there, I was in the Marth Pullen booth looking for the book "Sewing with Whimsy".  I knew I wanted to pick it up.  So, I'm standing there looking at the books, I find it and turn around to tell Kira that I found it, and about this time, a woman that is sitting to the left of me at a table talking to people says, "honey, can I sign your book for you?"  I said, "Sure!"  And Kira says, "That's MARTHA!  MARTHA PULLEN!"  So she signed my book.  She didn't write the book, but she published it.  Since I don't get her show in my area, I've only seen a few pictures of her in Sew Beautiful.  I didn't have a clue that it was her until Kira told me! 



LisaZoe said:


> Oh, I wouldn't change a thing about our little family... although on days like today I wish she had a Dad.  I also know that our struggles would be there in some way even if she was my biologic child. I remember my niece at about this age would disagree with my sister (her mom) on the color of the sky.



Oh, believe me, I understand this!  I just dropped off my 12 year old son for camp for a month.  I hate to say it because it makes me sound like such a bad mom, but I'm glad he'll be occupied in such a positive way and won't be in the house arguing with me about the color of the sky all summer!



ibesue said:


> :I so want to go next year!!!



You NEED to go next year!  Seriously!  It was awesome!




*Toadstool* said:


> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.



I was so thrilled to see this in person!  It is really an amazing creation.  Kira's digitizing skills are great!  When I learned how to do a madeira applique this week, I had a whole new appreciation to just the elaborate work on the hemline of this dress!  



*Toadstool* said:


> I will be offering the designs on etsy soon hopefully. I have some tweeking to do.
> 
> 
> *Guess what?? I shirred!!!*
> I had posted here before saying I finally got it, but indeed I did not.. I think I do now. I'll have to try it on a real pattern and see if it shirrs as much as it is supposed to.
> I asked the Babylock people about it at the MP Market, and they told me to try it with coverstitch on the serger. I am scared that it still isn't right, but it gathered up nicely and even shrank when I steamed it. Yippee!!! I hope it continues to work. I ran out of elastic thread, so I need to get more.




YAY!  I'm so glad you're gonna offer the designs on etsy!  They're SO cute!

So, did you figure out the shirring thing?  Did you tighten your bobbin case?  I haven't tried mine yet.  I'm not sure that I have elastic thread, I'll have to check and give it a try.



ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:



ADORABLE and ADORABLE!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jessica52877 said:


> A few pictures of last week. I am going to do a mini TR on my blog hopefully soon but here is a picture of Nicole (mommyof2princesses) and I at Great Wolf! It was so fun to see another disboutiquer while on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the outfit that I stayed up to make the night before we left. I made sure Dallas liked the fabric and had the pants almost all done but not finished up so he could okay them. He LOVED them! UNTIL he was supposed to wear them the other day and then decided they were too babyish! Let's just say that I am not happy! I made the shirt and a hat AFTER he okayed them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the hat that made him think it was babyish but I told him he didn't have to wear it.
> 
> Here is a picture of Lin and Dallas putting up the tent. They are counting pole pieces. No camping trip is complete without a custom! Right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this is him eating a marshmallow. His favorite thing to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Marlo (minnie2 - I think) is coming over with Kyle and Nikki! They'll be here in a few hours! I am full of meets in the past week!
> 
> I also got to go to my best friend Jill's house in NC but she only lurks here! Silly girl!



Looks like ya'll had a lot of fun!  FWIW, I love the 4th outfit!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Look at walked into my backyard last evening.  We were all sitting at the table when he walked in for a quick visit.  It is not snowing, that is cottonwood in air.


Love your new pet!


MrsBanks said:


> here are some bags I made as teacher gifts - they are both totally reversible and each have a matching zipper wristlet. My DS's teacher loves moose and he picked the materials- sorry the pics are so big


these are lovely, and I'm sure will be well used also.  Your DS has a great eye for material!


tricia said:


> Some pics from the weekend.
> 
> This is DS at his 8th birthday party with the family.  He just got a sewing machine of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last of the bags that I made for the teachers.  This is for the Phys Ed. Teacher.  She loves Bugs Bunny and even has a BB tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a little dress I made for the neice of my BFF.


Great stuff!  DD thinks she wants a machine, but she's soooo ADHD and has ASD as well, so I'm gonna wait a while.  Let us know how the machine does.


aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.


I really love this outfit!  Gorgeous!  And the colors are beautiful


ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:



Awesome outfit!  Still can't compare to how beautiful the girls are, though!


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> This is how I did them with the prefold diapers.
> http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20597&highlight=katelyn03
> This is how I plan on doing the ones I am planning now.
> http://sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=34596
> If you are not on sewforum just register.. you will thank me later.
> I'm Toadstool there too.



Thanks for the link!  I just registered


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> Oh, believe me, I understand this!  I just dropped off my 12 year old son for camp for a month.  I hate to say it because it makes me sound like such a bad mom, but I'm glad he'll be occupied in such a positive way and won't be in the house arguing with me about the color of the sky all summer!



You're not a bad mom at all. I remember going to summer camp at that age. I loved it because I got to be away for awhile. It wasn't a full month but I think I'd have loved to be able to go for that length of time if it had been an option.

I signed Zoe up for 2 weeks of day camp through the city parks and rec department. Today was her first day and she loved it! They have a total of 8 weeks so we're making sure she likes it before we commit to more. However, I hope she wants to continue because it will mean I don't have to deal with the petty squabbling and 'mean girl' tricks some of the neighborhood girls subject Zoe to. I get so tired of the 'I'm not your friend' head games these girls play. Honestly, although Zoe can be a real 'girly girl' at times, she actually seems to get along better with the boys because she likes to play soccer, wall ball, etc. rather than Barbies. With the day camp, she'll have lots of different kids to play with in a supervised setting and I won't have to feel guilty for sewing much of the day.


----------



## eeyore3847

finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!

















lori


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Oh, believe me, I understand this!  I just dropped off my 12 year old son for camp for a month.  I hate to say it because it makes me sound like such a bad mom, but I'm glad he'll be occupied in such a positive way and won't be in the house arguing with me about the color of the sky all summer!



Shannon, if you miss the arguing I will be more than happy to loan you Morgan! It seems the sky is NOT blue, it has clouds Mommy! 
She also could not taste the meat in dinner last night (Any meal without meat is a crime)
I do not have the right to tell her no......
She is 8 and BEDTIME is for babies.......
NONE of the other kids have to do school work in the summer (said the child who has spend many a weekday at WDW during the school year)

And my personal favorite....... She has NEVER had a meal of just rice


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.



Love it.  And she is such a cute little model.



ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:



Love the new outfit.  And what an adorable baby too.



ireland_nicole said:


> Great stuff!  DD thinks she wants a machine, but she's soooo ADHD and has ASD as well, so I'm gonna wait a while.  Let us know how the machine does.



The machine is good.  It sews slower than my machine, which is a good thing.  It does not have a stitch length adjuster (only 3 choices for length of straight stitch A,B,C and 2 for the zig zag)  My parents got it for him on sale, and it works, so we are happy.  Also, it came with a Superman needle - he sewed over a pin, the pin is now bent at a 90 degree angle, and it did not break the needle.  I laughed, cause my needles would have been in like 4 pieces.


----------



## aimeeg

I wanted to thank everyone on the compliments of my DD's Ariel skirt set. It was really fun to do and cannot wait for the girls to wear these in 42 days!! 

My oldest started summer camp today as well. We have her signed up for a variety of things but she will be occupied everyday until the Friday we leave for vacation. I love my girls dearly but they have been driving me crazy. They have been picking at each other. They have also run out of constructive things to do!! My DD5 is really active. She needs a lot of activity and stimulation. She is not hyper. Just needs to think all the time. I am thrilled she loved camp so much. My youngest daughter was very peaceful today. I think she had a much better day. Even though she missed her sister the break was nice. 

Lori, I love the new princess outfit. The colors are great and the sayings are really cute on the pants.


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> Lori, I love the new princess outfit. The colors are great and the sayings are really cute on the pants.




thank you soooo much...... it is like princess time it seems..... I was in a fancy fairy tale mood! lol
Lori


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Shannon, if you miss the arguing I will be more than happy to loan you Morgan! It seems the sky is NOT blue, it has clouds Mommy!
> She also could not taste the meat in dinner last night (Any meal without meat is a crime)
> I do not have the right to tell her no......
> She is 8 and BEDTIME is for babies.......
> NONE of the other kids have to do school work in the summer (said the child who has spend many a weekday at WDW during the school year)
> 
> And my personal favorite....... She has NEVER had a meal of just rice




  Don't you just love our kids!    AbbyGrace thinks that just because her feet have hit the floor in the morning, it MUST be time for breakfast.  She almost acts like she's insulted that she should have to get out of bed for it!    However, she would much rather eat vegetables any time!  She doesn't prefer meat.  But she keeps a schedule of exactly what meal she ate and exactly when she ate it, and we better not decide to have a late "brunch" and count it for breakfast and lunch, because she'll definitely put on a show like we have completely neglected her by causing her to miss a meal!


----------



## emcreative

Lori, LOVE the new princess outfit!  I think I'm a "MORE!" appliques kinda gal, lol!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Don't you just love our kids!    AbbyGrace thinks that just because her feet have hit the floor in the morning, it MUST be time for breakfast.  She almost acts like she's insulted that she should have to get out of bed for it!    However, she would much rather eat vegetables any time!  She doesn't prefer meat.  But she keeps a schedule of exactly what meal she ate and exactly when she ate it, and we better not decide to have a late "brunch" and count it for breakfast and lunch, because she'll definitely put on a show like we have completely neglected her by causing her to miss a meal!



Ok that is funny. Morgan doesn't care what time she eats but she MUST eat 3 meals.  (They can be three meals in a hour) But it HAS to be three. Brunch is not welcome in her world.  Morgan likes veggies too (she did not get that from me LOL) but will make a sour face if I mention going vegetarian.


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Lori, LOVE the new princess outfit!  I think I'm a "MORE!" appliques kinda gal, lol!




I think so too!! more the better I say.. lol!!!! thank you!
Lori


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> Okay, I will repost it as soon as I find it.. Lol.. I think it is in the laundry.
> See.. I have some like that. I washed and dried before I embroidered them and then washed them again before I would give them as gifts. They would usually wrinkle a little, but not much. I decided to make one for Hannah to play with her babies. I guess about the 5th wash they looked horrible. They wrinkled really bad and washing them more made it worse. Maybe it is something I did?? I decided to do some more and test them out and had the same results. I'm going to try to find the one that I tested. I may have thrown it out. I think what was making them wrinkle is that the batting inside kept shrinking. I don't know why it would shrink at different washings though. Maybe it is that you didn't embroider?? It really bugs me that they were so wrinkly. I had no idea until I kept the one for Hannah to play with.



Maybe you are right about the embroidery.  The 10 year old ones are different from how I make them today.  Way back when, I would use cute ribbon and bind the entire edge of the diaper (like a quilt).  It has only been for maybe the last 3 years that I have done them the way I do now (with the fabric sewn to one end and topped with rickrack).  I would love to see what you are talking about though.



LisaZoe said:


> You're not a bad mom at all. I remember going to summer camp at that age. I loved it because I got to be away for awhile. It wasn't a full month but I think I'd have loved to be able to go for that length of time if it had been an option.
> 
> I signed Zoe up for 2 weeks of day camp through the city parks and rec department. Today was her first day and she loved it! They have a total of 8 weeks so we're making sure she likes it before we commit to more. However, I hope she wants to continue because it will mean I don't have to deal with the petty squabbling and 'mean girl' tricks some of the neighborhood girls subject Zoe to. I get so tired of the 'I'm not your friend' head games these girls play. Honestly, although Zoe can be a real 'girly girl' at times, she actually seems to get along better with the boys because she likes to play soccer, wall ball, etc. rather than Barbies. With the day camp, she'll have lots of different kids to play with in a supervised setting and I won't have to feel guilty for sewing much of the day.



Three questions for you:

(1) just curious, how old is Zoe?  My 3 yo gets the same thing "you're not my friend."  She doesn't really get it but it really upsets my 8 & 10 yo's when they hear someone say it to her.

(2)  What the heck is wall ball?

(3)  How do you size your appliques?  They are bigger than a 9x11 sheet of paper?  Do you blow them up on a copier?  Your stuff is so amazing!!!!

Thanks, Jen


----------



## PrincessKell

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I love everything that has been posted! Those Tunics  Georgia's dress The 4th of July dresses!
> Oh my goodness, Both of my Nephews are playing for the  All Star teams in their age groups!  So I made Abby a baseball dress!  I hope her mommy likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tpjpul079898ipo[uuoykhiijkjyuuyhioyiyioptyyoiyiuyoiukiyuiuiuiiuyuorijtjutituyhui(Madi typed this )
> 
> 
> 
> '




I love that baseball dress. super cute pocket.   



mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



Awww look how sweet she looks in her workdress. I love the idea of before and after. so cute. 



t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago



OOOOH look at you, so beautiful! Love baby belly pictures.


----------



## LisaZoe

jeniamt said:


> Three questions for you:
> 
> (1) just curious, how old is Zoe?  My 3 yo gets the same thing "you're not my friend."  She doesn't really get it but it really upsets my 8 & 10 yo's when they hear someone say it to her.
> 
> (2)  What the heck is wall ball?
> 
> (3)  How do you size your appliques?  They are bigger than a 9x11 sheet of paper?  Do you blow them up on a copier?  Your stuff is so amazing!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Jen



1) Zoe is 7.5 but most of her neighborhood friends are a year or more older. I try to not let my annoyance with the girls show through when I talk to Zoe about them but I do use their behavior to try to teach her not to act the same way.  It's just so hard, though, when she gets home crying because a girl she'd been playing with just 1/2 hour before is suddenly mean for no apparent reason. Too often it seems they play with Zoe only when none of the other girls are available.

2) LOL, it's a game Zoe learned at school. Basically, the kids bounce a ball (often one like we used for dodge ball) against a wall - outside, of course. It can be played alone or with others. I don't think there are any official rules but I could be wrong. 

3) I use Paint Shop Pro to create the drawings for an applique. Once I'm satisfied with the line drawing, I resize it as needed. I've had to break up a drawing onto as many as 6 pages and then tape them together to get the full size image. It gets kind of frustrating when I end up printing a drawing a few times because I want to get it 'just so' size-wise for a garment.


----------



## NiniMorris

aimeeg said:


> I wanted to thank everyone on the compliments of my DD's Ariel skirt set. It was really fun to do and cannot wait for the girls to wear these in 42 days!!
> 
> My oldest started summer camp today as well. We have her signed up for a variety of things but she will be occupied everyday until the Friday we leave for vacation. I love my girls dearly but they have been driving me crazy. They have been picking at each other. They have also run out of constructive things to do!! My DD5 is really active. She needs a lot of activity and stimulation. She is not hyper. Just needs to think all the time. I am thrilled she loved camp so much. My youngest daughter was very peaceful today. I think she had a much better day. Even though she missed her sister the break was nice.
> 
> Lori, I love the new princess outfit. The colors are great and the sayings are really cute on the pants.





OOOO I WISH I could find a good day camp for my two.  I have one that was reading on a 6th grade level in Kinder and the other still has issues with learning disabilities...I can't find a day camp that will take both kids.  There is no way I could drive to two different places for both kids!

I have found several day camps for the older one, but they will not take challenged children, and the ones specifically for challenged children don't want my youngest because his behavioral problems are too severe (Even the ones specifically for Autism don't want him because his dx is not Autism!)  There is only one year between the two but many 'years 'between them in emotional age!  

My 9yo complains that we are doing homeschool all year round...but doesn't seem to mind when we take trips when all the other kids are stuck in school!  I am soooo tempted to put her back in public school next year!

Ahhh...such a BAD mommy we all are!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts.  I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.

Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?

I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.  

When we get back I hope to read and post more.  The new clothes and diapers are too cute that everyone has made.

The moose did wander away after about 10 minutes but what a sight.  In our back yard!  So our back yard is 40 acres.  Yes I live in a remote area, hence driving 4 hours for T shirts.  But I had a moose in my yard.  It is pretty but also a hard life with very little around.

5:30 am, time to get ready for going to the city.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

NiniMorris said:


> OOOO I WISH I could find a good day camp for my two.  I have one that was reading on a 6th grade level in Kinder and the other still has issues with learning disabilities...I can't find a day camp that will take both kids.  There is no way I could drive to two different places for both kids!
> 
> I have found several day camps for the older one, but they will not take challenged children, and the ones specifically for challenged children don't want my youngest because his behavioral problems are too severe (Even the ones specifically for Autism don't want him because his dx is not Autism!)  There is only one year between the two but many 'years 'between them in emotional age!
> 
> *My 9yo complains that we are doing homeschool all year round...but doesn't seem to mind when we take trips when all the other kids are stuck in school!  I am soooo tempted to put her back in public school next year!*
> 
> Ahhh...such a BAD mommy we all are!
> 
> Nini



We are having the same problem.  We are homeschooling year round due to the trips and breaks we took during the year.  At least we get to go to Disney in SEpt and Virginia several time a year!


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [lori




Beautiful!


----------



## aimeeg

NiniMorris said:


> OOOO I WISH I could find a good day camp for my two.  I have one that was reading on a 6th grade level in Kinder and the other still has issues with learning disabilities...I can't find a day camp that will take both kids.  There is no way I could drive to two different places for both kids!
> 
> I have found several day camps for the older one, but they will not take challenged children, and the ones specifically for challenged children don't want my youngest because his behavioral problems are too severe (Even the ones specifically for Autism don't want him because his dx is not Autism!)  There is only one year between the two but many 'years 'between them in emotional age!
> 
> My 9yo complains that we are doing homeschool all year round...but doesn't seem to mind when we take trips when all the other kids are stuck in school!  I am soooo tempted to put her back in public school next year!
> 
> Ahhh...such a BAD mommy we all are!
> 
> Nini



I am a huge fan of the YMCA. My DD is doing a few weeks of camp there. We mixed her camps traditional day camp and dance camp. I am 99% sure she is going to hate the Y camp. LOL She is a dancer and not a hiker.  The camp is awesome. It is located on the Chesapeake Bay. The kids spend their day playing games, hiking, fishing, crabbing, canoeing and swimming at the beach. It is really the opposite of my DD. I was the Director of the camp before I got married. My goal is for my DD to come home filthy and exhausted!!!  The Y has lots of camps- overnight, outdoor camp and even camp at local schools. They have so many options that it might be worth looking into. They even offer transportation to some camps as well. I am not sure if you have a YMCA in your area but it would be worth looking into. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts.  I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.
> 
> Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?
> 
> I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.
> 
> When we get back I hope to read and post more.  The new clothes and diapers are too cute that everyone has made.
> 
> The moose did wander away after about 10 minutes but what a sight.  In our back yard!  So our back yard is 40 acres.  Yes I live in a remote area, hence driving 4 hours for T shirts.  But I had a moose in my yard.  It is pretty but also a hard life with very little around.
> 
> 5:30 am, time to get ready for going to the city.



Jessica, Lori and Jeanne all go to Disneyland in customs.


----------



## 2cutekidz

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts.  I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.
> 
> Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?
> 
> I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.
> .




Of course they do!!!  Jessica and Lori (I'm sure lots more too) wear them to DL.  BTW - on our trip to WDW I never saw another child in a custom!!


----------



## Adi12982

Tykatmadismomma said:


>



I LOVE THIS DRESS - Mine if I semi - CAB you??  Did you shir the top or use elastic??


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts.  I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.
> 
> Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?
> 
> I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.
> 
> When we get back I hope to read and post more.  The new clothes and diapers are too cute that everyone has made.
> 
> The moose did wander away after about 10 minutes but what a sight.  In our back yard!  So our back yard is 40 acres.  Yes I live in a remote area, hence driving 4 hours for T shirts.  But I had a moose in my yard.  It is pretty but also a hard life with very little around.
> 
> 5:30 am, time to get ready for going to the city.



April, are you on facebook? If so ask to be my friend and you can see my 3 albums from DL in October with us wearing customs. Here is link to one of them that you should be able to view no matter what.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=179798&id=575830326&l=aff80bdb3b

DH wears them and all!

Lori also had some cute ones on her trips! I think she usually does tanks for her.

I can't remember what exactly Jeanne had custom wise but I think her DH had a Jack Skellington shirt to match the kids that day. Her photos are also on facebook, atleast some of them. And she did a trip report from that trip (on her way home in the car!).


----------



## jham

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks everyone. I had such a hard time not showing you guys what I was working on. I spent waaaay too much time on that dress! The digitizing alone took me a week. I guess I am slow.
> I am glad you all like it.
> You sure know how to inspire me to sew more!
> I will be offering the designs on etsy soon hopefully. I have some tweeking to do.
> 
> LOVE Lilly's outfit!!! I have to have that fabric now. Did you make those ruffle pants at the bottom? It looks like they are either really wide or have a big ruffle on the bottom. I remember someone posting about some kind of ruffle pants. I put ruffles on pants, but they are usually tiny. Please post pictures if you made the kind I am talking about.  Is the pink and brown fabric also Jennifer's??? I am a pink and brown fanatic. I definitely want that one too.


 
yes those are ruffle pants...easy fits with a wide ruffle.  The pink and brown is Robert Kauffman I think?  I'll have to check.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts. I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.
> 
> Now, the big question. Do people wear customs in Disneyland? What if they don't and we all look weird? I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali. Has anyone made customs for DL?
> 
> I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.
> 
> When we get back I hope to read and post more. The new clothes and diapers are too cute that everyone has made.
> 
> The moose did wander away after about 10 minutes but what a sight. In our back yard! So our back yard is 40 acres. Yes I live in a remote area, hence driving 4 hours for T shirts. But I had a moose in my yard. It is pretty but also a hard life with very little around.
> 
> 5:30 am, time to get ready for going to the city.


 
Of course we make customs for DL!   What kind of people do you think we are? Check the DL trip report link in my siggie.


----------



## LisaZoe

MinnieVanMom said:


> Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?



I've made customs for Zoe when we've gone. They don't seem to be nearly as common as they are at WDW but that just means the kids who wear them get even more attention. LOL Last trip I even made tshirts with appliques for my sisters and BILs (although I never did get one done for me) in addition to a couple sets for my great nephews.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tricia said:


> Some pics from the weekend.
> 
> This is DS at his 8th birthday party with the family.  He just got a sewing machine of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last of the bags that I made for the teachers.  This is for the Phys Ed. Teacher.  She loves Bugs Bunny and even has a BB tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a little dress I made for the neice of my BFF.


Happy Birthday!  How does that machine work?  I bought DD one for Christmas (not that brand) and we don't like it at all.

I love the bag!


MrsBanks said:


> here are some bags I made as teacher gifts - they are both totally reversible and each have a matching zipper wristlet. My DS's teacher loves moose and he picked the materials- sorry the pics are so big


Those bags are gorgeous!  I love the seashell fabric.


aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.


What a pretty outfit.  I love that fabric.


woodkins said:


> Hi everyone..I have been a lurker/admirer of all of your work and have been reading this thread for a while. I am looking for some advice. I am an intermediate sewer & have been making boutique clothing for my dd and friends for about 5 years. I am looking at getting an embroidery machine for home use. Ideally I would like it to embroider at least 5x7 size appliques and to have the ability to download patterns from the internet. Can anyone suggest a good machine with a short learning curve and also if you can give me a general cost for the machine. Any info (positive or negative) would be appreciated!
> Thanks...Krysta


I love my Singer Futura.  It makes 5x7 appliques and you can buy a bigger hoop for it too.  It starts at $500. and if you want the software to digitize it is about $200 more.  I have had mine for a year.  I didn't get the software to digitize I just buy my designs from a few different websites.  I didn't have the money for the software and I think I have probably spent $200 on designs by now but I don't have time to digitize things.

The machine connects directly to the PC with a USB cable.


ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:


I love the outfit!  What a beautiful baby.


LisaZoe said:


> You're not a bad mom at all. I remember going to summer camp at that age. I loved it because I got to be away for awhile. It wasn't a full month but I think I'd have loved to be able to go for that length of time if it had been an option.
> 
> I signed Zoe up for 2 weeks of day camp through the city parks and rec department. Today was her first day and she loved it! They have a total of 8 weeks so we're making sure she likes it before we commit to more. However, I hope she wants to continue because it will mean I don't have to deal with the petty squabbling and 'mean girl' tricks some of the neighborhood girls subject Zoe to. I get so tired of the 'I'm not your friend' head games these girls play. Honestly, although Zoe can be a real 'girly girl' at times, she actually seems to get along better with the boys because she likes to play soccer, wall ball, etc. rather than Barbies. With the day camp, she'll have lots of different kids to play with in a supervised setting and I won't have to feel guilty for sewing much of the day.


My DD likes to play with the boys too.  That camp sounds like fun.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts.  I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.
> 
> Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?
> 
> I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.
> 
> When we get back I hope to read and post more.  The new clothes and diapers are too cute that everyone has made.
> 
> The moose did wander away after about 10 minutes but what a sight.  In our back yard!  So our back yard is 40 acres.  Yes I live in a remote area, hence driving 4 hours for T shirts.  But I had a moose in my yard.  It is pretty but also a hard life with very little around.
> 
> 5:30 am, time to get ready for going to the city.



That Moose is amazing!  Hope you have great trip.


----------



## PrincessKell

billwendy said:


> Lisa - thanks so much for the knit tips!!!
> 
> Okay - I finally have some pictures with real  kids in them!!! YAY!!! My girls are sporting a brand new pattern which should be out real soon by Crystal!!!! Its the Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!! The back is so cute - summery and cool!!!
> 
> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tim - I bought this for him at Walmart - I cant convince him that I didnt make it even thought it had tags on it - lol - my silly boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thought I'd need a shot of his back too since I did for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he made me take  picture of his "Happy Face"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cuties -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else have  problem for kids in between sizes in Crocs???? Im having that problem with Tim - maybe cause his feet are amost square (lol) but 12/13's dont fit him and the 1/2's are HUGE on him....anyone do anything to make them work for tweeners???



Gotta love that Crystal!! I love that pattern. She knows what we moms want and need for our modest children!  I love the fabrics you put together. so adorable! and gotta love the store bought outfit too. shhh we wont tell. hehe 



ibesue said:


> I have always liked the patterns that criss cross in back.  I made one for miss Molly last week.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of it.    Hopefully her mom did!  I love that Crystal's pattern is longer.  The first time I made one, I had to remake it 2X's to be long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was still pretty short.
> 
> For those looking for a baby bloomer pattern, I usually use Butterick 5439.  Super easy, similar to CarlaC's.  It's a 2 piece bloomer, rather than a 4 piece bloomer.  It was in my pattern stash and I use it all the time!
> Here are the bloomers under outfits for miss Molly!



wowza that shirt is short. But can I say how much I looooove those salt water sandels! I would love to get my hands on them.   a store here in town sells salt waters they might have them lilke that.  

Crystals pattern is much longer and I didn't have to adjust anything for my super tall Peach.



LisaZoe said:


> What fun! I really need to find a class to take so I can learn some new, or at least more efficient, skills. What I know is 99% self taught so I know I'm not always doing things efficiently and probably not the 'right way' most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I was looking at the Brother website and it looks like they have larger hoops. Mine still won't embroider a larger design but it sounds like the larger hoop makes it unnecessary to rehoop - somehow.



Let me tell ya, even if it is 99% self taught.... you are doing something right! Because your creations are so fabulous! 



jeniamt said:


> Okay, this just cracked me up....
> 
> I hear authorities have grainy footage from surveillance video of a bunch of woman wearing handmade tunics carrying children wearing custom made Disney dresses.
> 
> Apparently the same woman are suspected in a previous theft from the same lot.    When you get to the 8th paragraph, you'll know what I'm talking about!
> 
> http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=10537898



bwahahahahah NOw that is funny stuff right there! 700 sewing machines?!?!?! Oh my. I wonder what they were. hahaha


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Kelly-Your check is in the mail.


----------



## TXmom2princesses

Hi Everyone! I am new to trying to make custom clothes for my girls and I have a question. What is and where do you buy the stuff you can put on fabric when you cut out a design that makes it into a iron on transfer?  I had bought some tinkerbells off of ebay once like that and I really would love to try and make all of us some matching shirts for our 1st trip. Hopefully I'll learn to sew by the time we go on our 2nd trip to try my hand at some of these AMAZING outfits ya'll make! SUPER CUTE! thanks for any help


----------



## jeniamt

LisaZoe said:


> 1) Zoe is 7.5 but most of her neighborhood friends are a year or more older. I try to not let my annoyance with the girls show through when I talk to Zoe about them but I do use their behavior to try to teach her not to act the same way.  It's just so hard, though, when she gets home crying because a girl she'd been playing with just 1/2 hour before is suddenly mean for no apparent reason. Too often it seems they play with Zoe only when none of the other girls are available.
> 
> 2) LOL, it's a game Zoe learned at school. Basically, the kids bounce a ball (often one like we used for dodge ball) against a wall - outside, of course. It can be played alone or with others. I don't think there are any official rules but I could be wrong.
> 
> 3) I use Paint Shop Pro to create the drawings for an applique. Once I'm satisfied with the line drawing, I resize it as needed. I've had to break up a drawing onto as many as 6 pages and then tape them together to get the full size image. It gets kind of frustrating when I end up printing a drawing a few times because I want to get it 'just so' size-wise for a garment.



Thanks for playing 100 questions with me!  Hopefully the mean girl stuff will pass soon (at least until Middle School).  DD9 doesn't get it anymore but I do remember it back in K & 1st grade.  I just can't believe my 3yo has to deal with it.  When I hear another child dishing it out I do call them on it.  I'm seen as the mean mom on the block because I will say things like, "I do not want to hear you talking like that, its not nice and if I hear it again you'll be going home."  Such a meany  

And thanks for the info about the size of your designs.  I don't have Paint Shop but I think I can size things over a few pages on my Mac.



aimeeg said:


> I am a huge fan of the YMCA. My DD is doing a few weeks of camp there. We mixed her camps traditional day camp and dance camp. I am 99% sure she is going to hate the Y camp. LOL She is a dancer and not a hiker.  The camp is awesome. It is located on the Chesapeake Bay. The kids spend their day playing games, hiking, fishing, crabbing, canoeing and swimming at the beach. It is really the opposite of my DD. I was the Director of the camp before I got married. My goal is for my DD to come home filthy and exhausted!!!  The Y has lots of camps- overnight, outdoor camp and even camp at local schools. They have so many options that it might be worth looking into. They even offer transportation to some camps as well. I am not sure if you have a YMCA in your area but it would be worth looking into.



This is such a small town!  My next door neighbor and another close family friend are on the cover of that (not sure if I should mention the name) camp's brochure.  Me and my kids are Camp Wrighters (I was the Program Dir after college).  My DH never went to summer camp so he doesn't quite get it.  He remembers his parents telling him that kids that went to camp had parents that didn't want to deal with their kids over the summer!  I am such a proponent of summer camp I can't even imagine having my kids miss out on the experience.


 *Big news*, Southwest released their November fares this morning and I booked our flights for the cruise.  Only $49/tkt down, $139 back (its two days after Thanksgiving)


----------



## sabrecmc

As a total non-sewing person, are there places to buy these adorable outfits other than ebay and etsy?   I've bought a number off those sites, but get the feeling I keep seeing the same designs over and over again.  Thanks!


----------



## jham

TXmom2princesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to trying to make custom clothes for my girls and I have a question. What is and where do you buy the stuff you can put on fabric when you cut out a design that makes it into a iron on transfer?  I had bought some tinkerbells off of ebay once like that and I really would love to try and make all of us some matching shirts for our 1st trip. Hopefully I'll learn to sew by the time we go on our 2nd trip to try my hand at some of these AMAZING outfits ya'll make! SUPER CUTE! thanks for any help


You can buy something called "Heat 'n' Bond" to iron onto the back of fabric, cut out your design (which you trace onto the Heat 'n' Bond before you  iron it on) and iron it on.  If you don't plan to sew around the edges you need Heat 'n' Bond ultra.  If you do plan to stitch around the edges you need Heat 'n' Bond lite.  The ultra should last through a wash or two but likely not forever.


----------



## jeniamt

TXmom2princesses said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to trying to make custom clothes for my girls and I have a question. What is and where do you buy the stuff you can put on fabric when you cut out a design that makes it into a iron on transfer?  I had bought some tinkerbells off of ebay once like that and I really would love to try and make all of us some matching shirts for our 1st trip. Hopefully I'll learn to sew by the time we go on our 2nd trip to try my hand at some of these AMAZING outfits ya'll make! SUPER CUTE! thanks for any help





jham said:


> You can buy something called "Heat 'n' Bond" to iron onto the back of fabric, cut out your design (which you trace onto the Heat 'n' Bond before you  iron it on) and iron it on.  If you don't plan to sew around the edges you need Heat 'n' Bond ultra.  If you do plan to stitch around the edges you need Heat 'n' Bond lite.  The ultra should last through a wash or two but likely not forever.



You could also go "old school" and put fabric paint around the edges of the applique.  I can remember making very fancy Christmas sweatshirts with that technique.  Circa 1986!


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love my Singer Futura.  It makes 5x7 appliques and you can buy a bigger hoop for it too.  It starts at $500. and if you want the software to digitize it is about $200 more.  I have had mine for a year.  I didn't get the software to digitize I just buy my designs from a few different websites.  I didn't have the money for the software and I think I have probably spent $200 on designs by now but I don't have time to digitize things.



Where can you get a bigger hoop for it??? I've never seen one, and I'd sure love to see how much I have to save for me   Though the 5x7's are nice, I have the software and like it too


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for playing 100 questions with me!  Hopefully the mean girl stuff will pass soon (at least until Middle School).  DD9 doesn't get it anymore but I do remember it back in K & 1st grade.  I just can't believe my 3yo has to deal with it.  When I hear another child dishing it out I do call them on it.  I'm seen as the mean mom on the block because I will say things like, "I do not want to hear you talking like that, its not nice and if I hear it again you'll be going home."  Such a meany
> 
> And thanks for the info about the size of your designs.  I don't have Paint Shop but I think I can size things over a few pages on my Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a small town!  My next door neighbor and another close family friend are on the cover of that (not sure if I should mention the name) camp's brochure.  Me and my kids are Camp Wrighters (I was the Program Dir after college).  My DH never went to summer camp so he doesn't quite get it.  He remembers his parents telling him that kids that went to camp had parents that didn't want to deal with their kids over the summer!  I am such a proponent of summer camp I can't even imagine having my kids miss out on the experience.
> 
> 
> *Big news*, Southwest released their November fares this morning and I booked our flights for the cruise.  Only $49/tkt down, $139 back (its two days after Thanksgiving)



Thanks! I got our tickets to MCO for October. They were $49!!!! I am going to wait and see if the return flights come down a little. My DD will be thrilled because I ended up booking a 7 am flight. That means she is getting an extra day off school.


----------



## 2cutekidz

sabrecmc said:


> As a total non-sewing person, are there places to buy these adorable outfits other than ebay and etsy?   I've bought a number off those sites, but get the feeling I keep seeing the same designs over and over again.  Thanks!



You can always do a search of custom boutique disney.  You'll pull up alot of ebay/etsy listings, but you ay find an online bputique too.

Alot of the disboutiquers are on ebay and etsy but don't have litings up all the time. If you see something on this board you can always send the OP a PM and ask about it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lori


oh, gosh, that outfit is absolutely amazing; it's almost enough to make me get over my serger fear and learn how to use the embroidery part of my machine LOL.



tricia said:


> Love it.  And she is such a cute little model.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new outfit.  And what an adorable baby too.
> 
> 
> 
> The machine is good.  It sews slower than my machine, which is a good thing.  It does not have a stitch length adjuster (only 3 choices for length of straight stitch A,B,C and 2 for the zig zag)  My parents got it for him on sale, and it works, so we are happy.  Also, it came with a Superman needle - he sewed over a pin, the pin is now bent at a 90 degree angle, and it did not break the needle.  I laughed, cause my needles would have been in like 4 pieces.



Thanks!  If DD keeps asking, I should probably start looking for Christmas or her Birthday in January.  I'm askeered though...I'm afraid she'll break the machine or hurt herself.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Everyones a critic!!  

So, I'm finishing a Minnie/Mickey set and trying it on it on DD6 to check for length etc.  She gets the pants on which have Minnie and Mickey on them, then puts on the dress.  She then says;  "Pfft, this dress has _nothing _to do with Minnie!" 
I had to laugh.  I guess she's so used to having an applique on the bodice that the "bare" dress threw her off.  Anyway...I'm making a few finishing pieces and hope to share the "Nothing to do with Minnie" set soon.


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> Everyones a critic!!
> 
> So, I'm finishing a Minnie/Mickey set and trying it on it on DD6 to check for length etc.  She gets the pants on which have Minnie and Mickey on them, then puts on the dress.  She then says;  "Pfft, this dress has _nothing _to do with Minnie!"
> I had to laugh.  I guess she's so used to having an applique on the bodice that the "bare" dress threw her off.  Anyway...I'm making a few finishing pieces and hope to share the "Nothing to do with Minnie" set soon.



Don't you love how we've taught our kids to expect certain things on every outfit!  Hope to see the outfit soon.


----------



## aimeeg

I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt. 

Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.



This is sooooo cute!  I'd ask her if she'd like just the black polka dot or a stripwork skirt;  My dd (9) loved the stripwork, and if they want to match, the patterns aren't little girlish.  But the polka dot would be cute, too.


----------



## my*2*angels

2cutekidz said:


> Everyones a critic!!
> 
> So, I'm finishing a Minnie/Mickey set and trying it on it on DD6 to check for length etc.  She gets the pants on which have Minnie and Mickey on them, then puts on the dress.  She then says;  "Pfft, this dress has _nothing _to do with Minnie!"
> I had to laugh.  I guess she's so used to having an applique on the bodice that the "bare" dress threw her off.  Anyway...I'm making a few finishing pieces and hope to share the "Nothing to do with Minnie" set soon.



 This made me laugh so hard!  That sounds like something my 6yo would say!


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.




Beautiful outfit.  I love the tank, so cute!  About the 12 yo, I think it depends on the girl.  Mine will still probably wearing twirly skirts in 2.5 years!  What about a tiered skirt?  Like:  

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/tweens-teens/The-Katelyn-Tween-Teen-Skirt.htm

Seems a little more tweeny!


----------



## my*2*angels

aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.



 That is soo cute, but I have to say it took me a minute to figure out what a "12 step cousin" was!  I think if she wants to match then this skirt is definitely not too babyish for her!


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  If DD keeps asking, I should probably start looking for Christmas or her Birthday in January.  I'm askeered though...I'm afraid she'll break the machine or hurt herself.



I was nervous with him at first too, and actually started out on my machine with me running the foot pedal.  Then we graduated to him using the foot pedal and me hovering right over him.  Now, he sews and I cut, or fold laundry or do something else in the same room.



aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.




What a beautiful outfit.  Cute that the older cousin wants to match too.  I think you could give her the option of which one she wants.  I also really like the Flouncy skirt from YCMT, and would actually wear it myself.  If you have that it would be great for her.


----------



## Jennia

2cutekidz said:


> Of course they do!!!  Jessica and Lori (I'm sure lots more too) wear them to DL.  BTW - on our trip to WDW I never saw another child in a custom!!



During our trip in Nov to WDW I saw a couple, one girl was in a twirl skirt with applique t shirt. Couldn't compliment the mom, though, because she was in a bathroom stall and I didn't want to seem *too* weird. 



aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.



Loooooove it, Marie's one of my favorites! Don't see her often enough!


----------



## PrincessKell

*Toadstool* said:


> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.



OMG the talent!! I love that dress. its so freakin awesome!



emcreative said:


> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.



how fun! that looks great. I would love to learn how to do that.



eeyore3847 said:


> finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lori



Lori, I love this dress. and of course your model just makes everything you create that much better!



LisaZoe said:


> 1) Zoe is 7.5 but most of her neighborhood friends are a year or more older. I try to not let my annoyance with the girls show through when I talk to Zoe about them but I do use their behavior to try to teach her not to act the same way.  It's just so hard, though, when she gets home crying because a girl she'd been playing with just 1/2 hour before is suddenly mean for no apparent reason. Too often it seems they play with Zoe only when none of the other girls are available.
> 
> .



We have this problem as well with some little girls Georgia plays with.  And it doesn't make it any better when you try to explain to them that she is different from them with out saying "shes different" you know.  Its even harder when their parents are worse then they are.  

Georgia is in summer school, and one of her little best friends is in her class she is on the heavier side and not the most well liked little girl by her new classmates. This is something that Georgia has never said anything about and just likes her little friend because they get along so well. I love that about my girl. However... one of the new classmates from another school in the valley called Georgia's friend Fat. (its horrible!) but the mom says right in front of both girls ,hers and mine. "well she is ugly so if she calls you fat just tell her she is ugly and needs to go back to the other side of town"  I was blown away.  I had to explain to Georgia how this was not ok. That we do need to use our words but not mean words.  I dont know sometimes how to deal with the parents. I haven't talked to the mom yet. What do I say?







MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, I have asked for another day off from work to go and drive 4 hours RT just to get T shirts.  I must have them to make a few more outfits for the trip.
> 
> Now, the big question.  Do people wear customs in Disneyland?  What if they don't and we all look weird?  I know at WDW it is fine but this is Cali.  Has anyone made customs for DL?
> 
> I am closing in on the final outfits and after many massive failures I think after a few more evenings we will be ready with our new clothes.
> 
> When we get back I hope to read and post more.  The new clothes and diapers are too cute that everyone has made.
> 
> The moose did wander away after about 10 minutes but what a sight.  In our back yard!  So our back yard is 40 acres.  Yes I live in a remote area, hence driving 4 hours for T shirts.  But I had a moose in my yard.  It is pretty but also a hard life with very little around.
> 
> 5:30 am, time to get ready for going to the city.



We ALWAYS do customs at DL!!!  I think that they are great. I have seen a few when we go, but Georgia has always gotten so much attention from the characters and CMs when we go. She gots some stickers and trading pins from CM's  and Snow White took Georgia by the hand and lead her around when they were teaching the kids how to be Princess' and dance. Sooo cute. I was in tears! 



aimeeg said:


> I am a huge fan of the YMCA. My DD is doing a few weeks of camp there. We mixed her camps traditional day camp and dance camp. I am 99% sure she is going to hate the Y camp. LOL She is a dancer and not a hiker.  The camp is awesome. It is located on the Chesapeake Bay. The kids spend their day playing games, hiking, fishing, crabbing, canoeing and swimming at the beach. It is really the opposite of my DD. I was the Director of the camp before I got married. My goal is for my DD to come home filthy and exhausted!!!  The Y has lots of camps- overnight, outdoor camp and even camp at local schools. They have so many options that it might be worth looking into. They even offer transportation to some camps as well. I am not sure if you have a YMCA in your area but it would be worth looking into.
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica, Lori and Jeanne all go to Disneyland in customs.



We love YMCA!!  Georgia would be going now if I weren't home on disability for my ankles.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Kelly-Your check is in the mail.



Sweet! hahaha


----------



## livndisney

It has just been brough to my attention that Morgan has NO new summer clothes! Horrors what was I thinking? She has presented me with a list of character outfits she NEEDS. They include:

a toy story mania outfit for when we stay home
A new Tink set (nevermind the 3 she has alread)
a cars set (in all fairness she did outgrow the last one)
a dalmation set (THANK YOU Jeanne)


and the list is growing......


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> oh, gosh, that outfit is absolutely amazing; it's almost enough to make me get over my serger fear and learn how to use the embroidery part of my machine LOL.




oh thank you... you can do it!!! first step is try!


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone!  I hope you fabulous sew-ers don't mind me jumping onboard :
I've been an active member of the Dis for sometime now and I cannot believe I have never noticed your wonderful thread before 
I started to read through the posts last night and I've finally got through them all!! I have been into sewing for most of my life which led to me to becoming a Textiles teacher in high school (although looking at some of your work on here I feel quite inadequate)  I don't sew too many outfits for my DD7 due to lack of time, but I am hoping to start making her some soon for our trip in August, so I hope you don't mind me 'borrowing' some of your wonderful ideas.

I have access to a Janome memory craft embroidery machine in school and have been practising quite a lot lately with digitising Disney pics.  I'm just about to make some little Disney bottle coats (insulated hoodie jackets to keep bottles of water cool) for our trip and will post pics as soon as they are finished 

What really grabbed my attention here was the Mickey Cupcake applique, oh my gosh it is soooo cute.  I would love to make one of those!!!  Is there anywhere that I could find that to buy or did someone really clever make the stitch file for it?  Any help would be much appreciated.

 for such a wonderful thread, and I hope you all don't mind me joining you


----------



## jham

aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.


 
So cute!  Lily saw it and wants one for her!  Jayden likes stripwork skirts.  The last one I made I did a row of rouching on the bottom instead of a a ruffle.  



livndisney said:


> It has just been brough to my attention that Morgan has NO new summer clothes! Horrors what was I thinking? She has presented me with a list of character outfits she NEEDS. They include:
> 
> a toy story mania outfit for when we stay home
> A new Tink set (nevermind the 3 she has alread)
> a cars set (in all fairness she did outgrow the last one)
> a dalmation set (THANK YOU Jeanne)
> 
> 
> and the list is growing......


 
I love a girl that knows what she wants!


----------



## jham

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you fabulous sew-ers don't mind me jumping onboard :
> I've been an active member of the Dis for sometime now and I cannot believe I have never noticed your wonderful thread before
> I started to read through the posts last night and I've finally got through them all!! I have been into sewing for most of my life which led to me to becoming a Textiles teacher in high school (although looking at some of your work on here I feel quite inadequate) I don't sew too many outfits for my DD7 due to lack of time, but I am hoping to start making her some soon for our trip in August, so I hope you don't mind me 'borrowing' some of your wonderful ideas.
> 
> I have access to a Janome memory craft embroidery machine in school and have been practising quite a lot lately with digitising Disney pics. I'm just about to make some little Disney bottle coats (insulated hoodie jackets to keep bottles of water cool) for our trip and will post pics as soon as they are finished
> 
> What really grabbed my attention here was the Mickey Cupcake applique, oh my gosh it is soooo cute. I would love to make one of those!!! Is there anywhere that I could find that to buy or did someone really clever make the stitch file for it? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> for such a wonderful thread, and I hope you all don't mind me joining you


 
Welcome!  I can't wait to see your "bottle coats"  that is the cutest name for them! One of our fellow disboutiquers Heather digitized the cute cupcake (and lots of other stuff).  You can find it here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6005616


----------



## tracipierce

jham said:


> Welcome!  I can't wait to see your "bottle coats"  that is the cutest name for them! One of our fellow disboutiquers Heather digitized the cute cupcake (and lots of other stuff).  You can find it here:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6005616



Thanks so much for the welcome!! and for the info on the cupcake, I've just got the pack that has the cupcake, ice-cream cone and lollipops.  I'm soooo excited, I can't wait for the file to arrive.  Now to search out some cute fabric


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

KARAJ said:


> Thanks, did you use cotton or knit or......? I need to make some to match my stuff.



No it is a cotton poly blend.


----------



## eeyore3847

I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these










Lori


----------



## NaeNae

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori those turned out so cute.  I was just wondering how they stitched out.  I'm glad I could help you.


----------



## my*2*angels

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute Lori!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Just got back from WDW Sunday night and I'm trying desperately to  get  caught up. Still haven't unpacked yet! Like that's important. 



InkspressYourself said:


> Thanks to this message board, I may go broke.



Just keep telling yourself that you can't take it with you! 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, thanks for being patient.  I know I just have to put on my big girl pants and get over it... but I know y'all will understand the Disney disappointment.  And to make  it worse, DH "helped" by changing my computer wallpaper today- to Cinderella's castle.  Yep, definitely a sensitive guy



I am a great believer that you need a vacation to recoup for the next set of work. But some things are just, or more, as important. And I think getting your things set at home is pretty high on the list. Sounds like a great hubby trying to make you feel better. Can you maybe do something for a weekend? and Disneyize it? 



revrob said:


> I thought I had seen it too, now that you mention it.  When I went to where I thought it was, this is what I found, and I don't think it was it?
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=2291



I love these. The maps are super cute. 


Tberi, did you see they are starting to show pictures of the Johnny Depp in his Madd Hatter? He looks pretty freaky. Kind of like Bozo the Clown. The movie is going to be in 3D. 



mirandag819 said:


> I made a boo dress as my first outfit, but now that I have improved a little I decided I don't like it much, so I made Taylor a new Boo outfit for Disney World since she loves boo.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of her and the boo outfit:



I liked the first one to. Did you use YCMT? Great pattern. 



Piper said:


> We had diaper pails that had water in them (I put 20 mule team borax in the water) and we flushed the "dirty" diaper before we soaked it.  I would just empty the pail in the washer, run it through a rinse, then use dreft in the wash.  No problems.
> 
> Cloth diapers were the only game in town!



I remember my Mother soaking them in the toilet and waiting for her to take them out so I could use it! 



twob4him said:


> Thanks for looking! I am so esited I just had to share!!!



I remember making myself one when I was in High school. I think I'll have to break down and get this one for myself. Yours all came out wonderful. 



mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.



This is so cute! Great job.


----------



## mirandag819

SallyfromDE said:


> I liked the first one to. Did you use YCMT? Great pattern.




Thanks! Yep it came from YCMT.... it is Carla C's Peasant top and Dainty Designs Layered Tulle skirt.


----------



## kstgelais4

teresajoy said:


> Yep, that's it!!
> 
> Funny you would say that, becaus that's all I ever used. Mostly Gerber ones, and never had a problem with them leaking. But, I did usually double them up, so that could  be why. I really loved them.


The Gerber DSQ diapers do not have polyfil  but they are not the diapers that you can buy in the store anymore.



NiniMorris said:


> Let me begin by saying...I USED to think I was creative....now I see I am still such a beginner!  I don't think I have EVER seen so much talent in one place!
> 
> So...what is the initiation to join?  Do I have to prove myself with talent (if so I am in soooo much trouble!)
> I always wondered why you guys were here in the fa  ii     iiiiiiiimily for um and not in the Creative ....after attempting to read through all these posts ( I confess, I ended up just 'borrowing' ideas and reading a few posts that caught my eye...and STILL spent 2 days getting to the end!) I now understand.  You guys ARE a family.  Albeit a very, very, VERY talented family!
> 
> I don't think it is fair to take and not give, so I'll have to get busy to see what I can come up with...we have 91 days before we go.  Up until now I was obsessed with T shirts...now I've got a miliion other ideas.  While I than you for the inspiration, my husband will probably HATE you...that's OK.  We won't tell him where you are....
> 
> Nini


Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!! Now stop the chit chatting and get sewing!



mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my model just wanted to watch cartoons, so she isn't really paying any attention to me.


Absolutely Fabulous! I am thinking of doing Belle's peasant dress for Zoe to wear into the BBB.


t-beri said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that's so nice.  Thanks for stopping in.  WELCOME!  I'm gonna have to back a dis sista up and say  READ THE FIRST POST!!!! Then if you have any questions left we will be glad to answer them.  if you are looking at branching out from t-shirts Carla C's patterns are definitely the way to go.  You can see in the photobucket that the peasant top, simply sweet and e-z fits (probably the easiest pant pattern in history) can really be made into ANYTHING.
> Welcome aboard, looking forward to seeing your creations!
> 
> 
> Fantastic!!  I love this.  great job.  I'm w/ Taylor...Boys stink
> 
> I'm still trying to convince Lily to be Provincial Belle instead of ball room Belle for Halloween...but then if I make her the fancy dress, I can go as provincial Belle and that would be an easy costume for me.  If I can lose some weight before then.  LOL
> 
> Still NO BABY.   I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow. I really expect to deliver before I hit 39, I'll keep you all posted.
> ...t.


Labor Vibes to you T!!!!


LisaZoe said:


> I just finished the set I'm making for the myasma Big Give. After seeing the cute twirl skirt my*2*angels made, I had to try one again. I pulled out some bright prints from my remnant box and found a tee in my stash that worked with it. I also decided to try a hat to match but I'm afraid it might be too big. I used a pattern from Ottobre magazine and I'm not sure where they measure to get the size for hats. I used the 50mm size since it's closest to the measurement Mya's mom gave but it looks huge on my little dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I shared this tee in the past. I made it for a Big Give in March to go with a petti Teresa sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, after seeing the bright colors of the twirl skirt, I had to use a similar color scheme for this Tink Vida. LOL


I still wannabe like you...


billwendy said:


> Lisa - thanks so much for the knit tips!!!
> 
> Okay - I finally have some pictures with real  kids in them!!! YAY!!! My girls are sporting a brand new pattern which should be out real soon by Crystal!!!! Its the Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!! The back is so cute - summery and cool!!!
> 
> Abby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah


Fantastic job both Wendy and Crystal!!


t-beri said:


> I've been having contractions today but nothing steady at all, maybe 5 or 6 light ones all day long (ok, a few of them were a little rough)  But here is a pic taken at the end of the party.  DON'T pay too close attention to my ginormous ankles please.  I've been up and about all day.  Who am I kidding, those of you who know me know I've been up for days on end LOL
> 
> 38 weeks as of 14 minutes ago


I wonder if I send you double labor vibes if it will happen faster?



*Toadstool* said:


> I
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Absolutely freakin' fabulous! Would have won in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love them both as usual!
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aimee, this is awesome!!! Where did you find the Ariel fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just beautiful! The outfit too!
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lori
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lori, this is one of my favorites of yours of all the ones you have made lately!
Click to expand...


----------



## eeyore3847

NaeNae said:


> Lori those turned out so cute.  I was just wondering how they stitched out.  I'm glad I could help you.



Thank you again..... I loved how they stitched


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar. 

Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors. 











I couldn't really get any good pics, taylor was not in a posing mood....she kept doing this before my camera would flash






Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.


----------



## PrincessKell

aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.



Oh that one is super cute too.  I bet the tween teen flair skirt would be a good pair and matchy matchy for the cousin if she didn't want a stripwork skirt.  But I think either would be great for a tween girl.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Any one else have  problem for kids in between sizes in Crocs???? Im having that problem with Tim - maybe cause his feet are amost square (lol) but 12/13's dont fit him and the 1/2's are HUGE on him....anyone do anything to make them work for tweeners???



I'm inbetween also, and usually stick with the sandals as they fit better. But I read, and have not tried this, that you can heat them up in the drier, then wear huge fluffy socks with them, to get some stretch. 



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I was looking at the Brother website and it looks like they have larger hoops. Mine still won't embroider a larger design but it sounds like the larger hoop makes it unnecessary to rehoop - somehow.



I have the Brother 180D, it's 4X4. The directions show to use a larger hoop. When you look at the bar that holds the hoop, mine has 2 grooves for the circles on the hoops to snap down into. Am I making sense? With a larger hoop, there are 3 round circles, so you can move the hoop up or down. I keep thinking I'd like to get the larger hoop, but then I have hoop envy and just want to get a larger machine. I'll see what the end of summer brings. Also, my machine has an adjuster, so I can move the hoop up or down to a certain point. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I am guessing it is a computerized machine right?? She said that one of the Babylock educators told her that this is a problem with their machines. May only be certain ones though. I am going to try a new technique on my serger too.
> 
> I decided to take pictures of the dress I used based on the Friends Around the World Fabric. I made this to enter into the machine embroidery contest at MP Market. I didn't win, but I learned alot about what they are looking for in case I go back. I figured I would try something different since I knew most things would be heirloom. I wanted to catch people's attention. It seems they definitely prefer heirloom! Either that or they just don't like my dress.. hehe
> 
> It appears my camera has a smudge on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. off to sew for real now.







jessica52877 said:


> Bummer on the Tusker House! Those are some EARLY breakfast ressies!!! It will be nice to be up and have the day started though while most are still sleeping! It pays to be early most of the time!



I didn't make one adr for this trip. We just showed up and tried out luck. There were only 2 of us, but we got to eat breakfast in Cinderellas castle, dinner at Chef Mickeys' and someplace else to, I forget where. Just show up and see what happens. 



LisaZoe said:


> You're not a bad mom at all. I remember going to summer camp at that age. I loved it because I got to be away for awhile. It wasn't a full month but I think I'd have loved to be able to go for that length of time if it had been an option.
> 
> I signed Zoe up for 2 weeks of day camp through the city parks and rec department. Today was her first day and she loved it! They have a total of 8 weeks so we're making sure she likes it before we commit to more. However, I hope she wants to continue because it will mean I don't have to deal with the petty squabbling and 'mean girl' tricks some of the neighborhood girls subject Zoe to. I get so tired of the 'I'm not your friend' head games these girls play. Honestly, although Zoe can be a real 'girly girl' at times, she actually seems to get along better with the boys because she likes to play soccer, wall ball, etc. rather than Barbies. With the day camp, she'll have lots of different kids to play with in a supervised setting and I won't have to feel guilty for sewing much of the day.



We have that going on here to. I swear, they play the game to see how long it takes them to make her cry. And the parents across the street, I could shoot. Kirsta will play with the girls next door. The boy across the street says to the girls come over. But he won't invite Kirsta or let her in the back yard. The parents know he's doing it, they've been out front when he's done it. Plus Kirsta asks for these girls to be at her bday party every year. They show up half was through it and have never once invited her over to thier parties. It's not like you can just move to get away from rude and obnoxious people.


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> Here is my dress for Mya's Big Give. It is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes pink, so I put a lot of pink on the princess side. I had to make the strips wide in order to get the full princess and her initial into the design. Each princess strip is 2 princesses blocks sewn together. I couldn't put a ruffle because that would have made it too long.


That is really cute! I love that you made it reversible!!! 



MrsBanks said:


> here are some bags I made as teacher gifts - they are both totally reversible and each have a matching zipper wristlet. My DS's teacher loves moose and he picked the materials- sorry the pics are so big


I love the bags and that dress is GORGEOUS!!! 



aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.


Aimee that is just so stinkin cute!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I am excited to be sewing again now that my little one is 2 months.  I have been lurking and have seen some beautiful stuff!  I live the Friends Around the World outfit.  I still have not found that fabric anywhere.
> 
> Here is my first of the summer to get ready for our trip in september.  I was able to borrow a friend's Disney sewing machine!  I have two little girls to sew for now.  Though I am going to wait for closer to the trip to sew for Lily since she will change so much between now and then.
> 
> Here is the new outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my little Lily:



AWWW!!! I love the pictures!!! The outfit is adorable!!!! Your daughter is getting too big! And the baby is just precious!!! Another Lily!!! 



eeyore3847 said:


> finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lori







aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.


I love seeing all these pictures of Sophee!!! She is just such a little doll baby!!! LOOOVE the Marie set!!!! 




tracipierce said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome!! and for the info on the cupcake, I've just got the pack that has the cupcake, ice-cream cone and lollipops.  I'm soooo excited, I can't wait for the file to arrive.  Now to search out some cute fabric



Yeah!!! That will make Heather happy!!!   I love the lollipop design she made!!!  



eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I always loved getting burp cloths when I had my babies! I'm sure the Mommy is going to be thrilled, these are beautiful! 



kstgelais4 said:


> The Gerber DSQ diapers do not have polyfil  but they are not the diapers that you can buy in the store anymore.
> 
> 
> Lori, this is one of my favorites of yours of all the ones you have made lately!



I think the ones I used have had polyfil in them, at least it looked like it when they ripped. But, I noticed at Meijer yesterday that Dundee had a brand with a sponge layer. I wasn't sure what that was all about. Of course my kids think I'm a little nuts because I always like to look through the baby sections of the stores for no apparent reason! I tell them I'm just doing research for future grandkids!


----------



## PrincessKell

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really get any good pics, taylor was not in a posing mood....she kept doing this before my camera would flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.



I actually really do like it alot!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I must say it's my style and I love it. 






I can't get photobucket to cooperate with me, but this is one project, my nephews bowling shirt. It's based on madras. 

I make Kirsta a skirt like yours attatched to a denim jumpe top, she's outgrown the jumper, so I'm going to cut it off and make a skirt. I also do patched sweatshirts. My favorite. The last one, I based on a color spectrum. One sleeve was the pinks, the center was the greens, and the other sleeve blues. I like the way that came out.


----------



## twob4him

I have been trying for the last hour or two to get an embroidery file from my computer to my machine. Does anyone have a Janome 10000? Or think they can help.
When I press send to the machine an error message comes up saying "cannot be registered". I have read all the books and cant find out what I am doing wrong.
Just thought I would ask here if anyone can help I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey Fairygoodmother,

This is probably too late, but the Picture of the week on Allearsnet shows 2 little girls in sleeveless Sleeping Beauty costumes:

http://allears.net/pw/pw.htm

Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.......

Let us know how your special project turns out!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> Where can you get a bigger hoop for it??? I've never seen one, and I'd sure love to see how much I have to save for me   Though the 5x7's are nice, I have the software and like it too


You can get the Hoop It All Kit http://www.singertexas.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=196

I don't know how it works but that cat is pretty.



aimeeg said:


> I finished another set of outfits today.  I made these outfits for my girls. I also made a matching tank for their 12 step cousin. The girls are going to wear these to the World Showcase at Epcot. I actually designed the entire outfit around the shoes. My oldest is really excited to eat cheesecake in Paris in her "Paris Kitty" skirt.
> 
> Do you think maybe a plain black and white polka dot skirt would be cute for the 12 year old? I am making her matching customs for the whole trip. At first I was going to do a few tanks but she asked if she could match the little girls the whole trip.


Very pretty I love the fabrics you chose.


tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope you fabulous sew-ers don't mind me jumping onboard :
> I've been an active member of the Dis for sometime now and I cannot believe I have never noticed your wonderful thread before
> I started to read through the posts last night and I've finally got through them all!! I have been into sewing for most of my life which led to me to becoming a Textiles teacher in high school (although looking at some of your work on here I feel quite inadequate)  I don't sew too many outfits for my DD7 due to lack of time, but I am hoping to start making her some soon for our trip in August, so I hope you don't mind me 'borrowing' some of your wonderful ideas.
> 
> I have access to a Janome memory craft embroidery machine in school and have been practising quite a lot lately with digitising Disney pics.  I'm just about to make some little Disney bottle coats (insulated hoodie jackets to keep bottles of water cool) for our trip and will post pics as soon as they are finished
> 
> What really grabbed my attention here was the Mickey Cupcake applique, oh my gosh it is soooo cute.  I would love to make one of those!!!  Is there anywhere that I could find that to buy or did someone really clever make the stitch file for it?  Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> for such a wonderful thread, and I hope you all don't mind me joining you





eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Those turned out really nicely!I think they will be a great gift.


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.
> 
> 
> Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.


I like it!   I love the idea and I think you executed it quite well.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You can get the Hoop It All Kit http://www.singertexas.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=196
> 
> I don't know how it works but that cat is pretty.



Oh, I've seen that but that is just longer and not wider. . . I've been hoping they will make a 6x10 hoop


----------



## emcreative

Lori, what momma wouldn't love those for her baby girl?  They are so cute!  

Miranda, I like the skirt.  What may be "bugging" you if you are anything like me is the idea of "symmetry" and making things "balance."  (I think I'm on the Spectrum sometimes, just like my kid!)  The outfit is cute the way it is, but if you find it bothers you too much, the "solutions" to balance it would be to either make the sleeves a patchwork like the skirt, or add elements onto the shirt from a few more of the fabrics (bad example, but a chain of overlapping diamond shapes in a few fabrics, just to illustrate).  Again, I think it looks good, but I can see if I had done it what would be "off" only in my head is not having symmetry/balance.


----------



## emcreative

*LADIES*

Has anyone done anything "Megara" from Hercules, particularly that would work for an older girl?  (12)  My daughter Emmy came to me tonight and said she loves Megara (not sure where that came from, I knew Mulan, Pocahontas and Esmaralda but this was a surprise!) and I'm so flipping excited there's something she WANTS that I'd love to brain storm something up special for her.

Ideas would be SO FANTASTIC from this creative crew!  Thanks!

Marah


----------



## PrincessKell

Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.

I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.

Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.


----------



## emcreative

Aww Kell, ((hugs)) you got it.

Gonna go light a candle and say a prayer with my girlies for you all right now!

Marah


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> Oh, I've seen that but that is just longer and not wider. . . I've been hoping they will make a 6x10 hoop



I would love to see a bigger hoop too.

You can get a hoop for ball caps here
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/singer-hoops.php

and this movie does a good job explaining some of the machine's features and the difference between the CE150 and the CE250

http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/singer-CE150.php


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> Oh, I've seen that but that is just longer and not wider. . . I've been hoping they will make a 6x10 hoop





PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.



Praying for your Mom.  I hope everything turns out to be okay.


----------



## karamat

eeyore3847 said:


> So a good friend of my boyfriends just had there baby saturday. I love little yummy babies..... anyways... I am wanting to make them some burp cloths for a gift. They were waiting to see what they were having, it was a secret! It is a Girl...
> 
> I wanted to do the cute script burp cloths with her name under and the fibbon for the edge,,, anyone recommend a good brand to buy. is gerber ones ok? never made them and was curious... also need to get the name and script done in a program... anyone recommend one.. I still can not believe I have not bought one yet!
> 
> Lori



Lori - your finished burp cloths are CUTE!!  My favorite burp cloth was dish towels from Wal-Mart.  They are similar to a micro-fiber and have a waffle-weave design.  They come in a pack of 2 or 3 for about $5.  They are double the size of a traditional burp cloth, so you can embroider, sew it in half and you have a traditional size burp cloth, but without your embroidery back-side showing.



revrob said:


> YES!  It is!  And a funny story - the first day we were there, I was in the Marth Pullen booth looking for the book "Sewing with Whimsy".  I knew I wanted to pick it up.  So, I'm standing there looking at the books, I find it and turn around to tell Kira that I found it, and about this time, a woman that is sitting to the left of me at a table talking to people says, "honey, can I sign your book for you?"  I said, "Sure!"  And Kira says, "That's MARTHA!  MARTHA PULLEN!"  So she signed my book.  She didn't write the book, but she published it.  Since I don't get her show in my area, I've only seen a few pictures of her in Sew Beautiful.  I didn't have a clue that it was her until Kira told me!



Ohhh... can't wait to see what you make from that book.  I debated getting it when I saw it at a local quilt shop a couple of weeks ago.  And now the more I think about it, the more I want it.  Might have to find time this Saturday to sneak away and pick it up.


----------



## karamat

Double Post


----------



## *Toadstool*

karamat said:


> Ohhh... can't wait to see what you make from that book.  I debated getting it when I saw it at a local quilt shop a couple of weeks ago.  And now the more I think about it, the more I want it.  Might have to find time this Saturday to sneak away and pick it up.


It is definitely worth it for all of the patterns you get. I have seen several dresses made out of the book and they are gorgeous. I love her patterns. She is very detailed. I don't have the book yet. I have patterns coming out of my ears.

*Miranda*!!! I love your 2nd Boo dress!!! That fabric was so perfect for that. Where did you get the flower one?? Your progress is really amazing. Your hubby will be so lucky to come home to such a great seamstress. Omgosh.. Is he in the Army? I can't remember. There is a really cute embroidery design on sewforum that has combat boots and says "My Hero Wears Combat Boots" on it. I can point you in the direction if you are interested. 

Sorry to hear about your mom PrincessKell. I said a prayer for you and your family. 

Here is the Sleeping Beauty dress my mom made for when they went to DW. I think I like it better with the ribbon strap thingie. It keeps it up pretty good.  She just took the sleeves off of the costume pattern she had. I just did the embroidery.
It is getting short on her now. Guess that means its ruffle time. 
I couldnt remember if the collar just stands up, but I turned it down in one of the picture.. it goes up right? oops.. thats why I took another picture. yes, that was the best one I could get. I had to promise her that I would email the picture to Aurora for the first one.... 
If anyone has her email let me know please.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

jeniamt said:


> That dress is AMAZING!!!  You are a winner in my book.





emcreative said:


> Toadstool that sure looks like first prize to me!!!    LOL was this the secret project??
> 
> And ((hugs)) to Ethan.  Tell him it takes an AWESOME kid to be a fost/adopt brother!  If he wants to talk to other kids who have done it I'm sure my girls would answer any questions he has, or understand if he needs to talk.
> 
> This was our project for today.  My bestest friend came to visit for a week and she is an awesome artist, so she showed me how to work with Fimo.  I need more practice for SURE.


I am jelous I love the minnie necklace!


jham said:


> Here are the latest couple of things I've made for my girls. I love the fabrics! Lily's is all Jennifer Paganelli. I'm on the verge of making a peasant top to go under it because summer is just not happening here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  The photos are resized in photobucket, I sure hope they fix themselves!


I love the fabric you used for Lily's dress!


tricia said:


> Some pics from the weekend.
> 
> This is DS at his 8th birthday party with the family.  He just got a sewing machine of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last of the bags that I made for the teachers.  This is for the Phys Ed. Teacher.  She loves Bugs Bunny and even has a BB tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a little dress I made for the neice of my BFF.


I love that your son wanted a sewing machine Tyler has expressed alittle intrest in sewing(Costumes)
Theat Rose dress is too cute!


aimeeg said:


> I made these for both of the girls for my DD almost 3 bday trip in August. I think this might be my favorite outfit I have made in a while. DD's cute little seashell jellies are from the Disney Store.





Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE THIS DRESS - Mine if I semi - CAB you??  Did you shir the top or use elastic??



I shirred the top of the dress and I dont mind at all
Tonight I made 2 bows to go with the dress!


Princess Kell


----------



## tricia

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those are very pretty Lori.  I;m sure mom will appreciate them very much.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.



I think it's pretty cool.


Hugs and prayers for you and your family Kelly


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!


I knew that would make some gorgeous photos! WOW!! Priceless!


----------



## KARAJ

mommyof2princesses said:


> We are having the same problem.  We are homeschooling year round due to the trips and breaks we took during the year.  At least we get to go to Disney in SEpt and Virginia several time a year!



we also go year round. Makes it so much easier with DH military scheduling.


----------



## KARAJ

2cutekidz said:


> Everyones a critic!!
> 
> So, I'm finishing a Minnie/Mickey set and trying it on it on DD6 to check for length etc.  She gets the pants on which have Minnie and Mickey on them, then puts on the dress.  She then says;  "Pfft, this dress has _nothing _to do with Minnie!"
> I had to laugh.  I guess she's so used to having an applique on the bodice that the "bare" dress threw her off.  Anyway...I'm making a few finishing pieces and hope to share the "Nothing to do with Minnie" set soon.




LOL, I totally understand...
My son 5 was tearing apart his closet the other day and I asked him what he was doing, he told me he could not find the right t-shirt with the applique for the shorts he was wearing. I tried to explain that I had not made one yet, and he wanted to know why I had told him the shorts were done then if I had not made a shirt??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.

















Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.





Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.


Oh wow! That is the prettiest panel skirt I have seen so far. I love it!! The shirt is just perfect too. Is that you in the snow white dress?? I think anything would look good on that girl/woman.  It looks great!


----------



## emcreative

Minnie those are great!  I love the spectrum mickey's and your grown up sw especially!!


----------



## billwendy

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really get any good pics, taylor was not in a posing mood....she kept doing this before my camera would flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.



I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!! Its soooooo cooolllll!!!!


April!! I love all your outfits!! I'd love on of those Autism shirts too!! They are so cool!!!


----------



## vargas17

Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.


----------



## emcreative

vargas17 said:


> Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.







on your first applique.  It looks great!


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> *LADIES*
> 
> Has anyone done anything "Megara" from Hercules, particularly that would work for an older girl?  (12)  My daughter Emmy came to me tonight and said she loves Megara (not sure where that came from, I knew Mulan, Pocahontas and Esmaralda but this was a surprise!) and I'm so flipping excited there's something she WANTS that I'd love to brain storm something up special for her.
> 
> Ideas would be SO FANTASTIC from this creative crew!  Thanks!
> 
> Marah



Someone did Megara awhile back, I am thinking it was Sally? It's been quite awhile!



PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.



I hope it's not cancer. 



*Toadstool* said:


> It is definitely worth it for all of the patterns you get. I have seen several dresses made out of the book and they are gorgeous. I love her patterns. She is very detailed. I don't have the book yet. I have patterns coming out of my ears.
> 
> *Miranda*!!! I love your 2nd Boo dress!!! That fabric was so perfect for that. Where did you get the flower one?? Your progress is really amazing. Your hubby will be so lucky to come home to such a great seamstress. Omgosh.. Is he in the Army? I can't remember. There is a really cute embroidery design on sewforum that has combat boots and says "My Hero Wears Combat Boots" on it. I can point you in the direction if you are interested.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom PrincessKell. I said a prayer for you and your family.
> 
> Here is the Sleeping Beauty dress my mom made for when they went to DW. I think I like it better with the ribbon strap thingie. It keeps it up pretty good.  She just took the sleeves off of the costume pattern she had. I just did the embroidery.
> It is getting short on her now. Guess that means its ruffle time.
> I couldnt remember if the collar just stands up, but I turned it down in one of the picture.. it goes up right? oops.. thats why I took another picture. yes, that was the best one I could get. I had to promise her that I would email the picture to Aurora for the first one....
> If anyone has her email let me know please.



That is so cute!!! And, once again I'm amazed at how much you and your daughter look alike! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!



AWWWW!!!! What a cutie pie!!! 



KARAJ said:


> LOL, I totally understand...
> My son 5 was tearing apart his closet the other day and I asked him what he was doing, he told me he could not find the right t-shirt with the applique for the shorts he was wearing. I tried to explain that I had not made one yet, and he wanted to know why I had told him the shorts were done then if I had not made a shirt??



 that is too cute! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.



Hey, April, didn't we have a little talk about you cutting off your head like that??? You are too pretty to do that!  Everything looks great!!!


----------



## teresajoy

vargas17 said:


> Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.


That is adorable!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Size Question for a simply sweet halter
Sophia is in between sizes should I go up a size or down??


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

teresajoy said:


> Hey, April, didn't we have a little talk about you cutting off your head like that??? !!!


 

 Oh Tag Fairy


----------



## vargas17

emcreative said:


> on your first applique.  It looks great!





teresajoy said:


> That is adorable!!!



Thanks!!  This opens up a whole new world of sewing for me.  You guys have really made this addictive!!


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.



Everything turned out really great.  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## t-beri

AIMEE: I totally lost the quote but I LOVE the Marie outfit!!! It is adorable.



eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, what a nice gift, you did a great job!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really get any good pics, taylor was not in a posing mood....she kept doing this before my camera would flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.



LOVE THIS, very clever.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!



AWWWWE. That's all I have to say about Thaaat.

Ok, still no baby.  I don't think it's ever coming.  To be fair I'm not due for 12 more days but still....
...t.


----------



## jeniamt

disneymommieof2 said:


> Size Question for a simply sweet halter
> Sophia is in between sizes should I go up a size or down??



I would go up, you can always make the elastic in the back shorter which will tighten everything up.  DD3 wears a 3 but I make her the size 4 and cut the elastic a whole inch shorter than called for.


----------



## PrincessKell

So I know this awesome lady who is really super creative. She created an ebook and I had the fantastic oppertunity to test it out for her.  If I didn't test it, I would totally buy it here..  
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26905189

here is what I made. I totally love it. you can make it look dressy boutiqueish or dress it down with jeans and a Tshirt under it.


----------



## disneymommieof2

jeniamt said:


> I would go up, you can always make the elastic in the back shorter which will tighten everything up.  DD3 wears a 3 but I make her the size 4 and cut the elastic a whole inch shorter than called for.


Thanks!! That is what I figured. This is the first halter I've made and didn't know if it ran big. Just ironed the fabric getting ready for that first cut! 



PrincessKell said:


> So I know this awesome lady who is really super creative. She created an ebook and I had the fantastic oppertunity to test it out for her.  If I didn't test it, I would totally buy it here..
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26905189
> 
> here is what I made. I totally love it. you can make it look dressy boutiqueish or dress it down with jeans and a Tshirt under it.



So adorable!! Love the Cherries!! She is such a great poser!!


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.


Praying for you Mom and for you.  I hope it's not cancer!!!  Hugs to ya.


----------



## dezimber

Help, please!  I need a cheap pattern for boys elastic waist shorts for my nephew WDW outfits.  He will need a size 6-8 depending on the style. He is wearing 5,6, and 7s right now. I looked on the famous auction site but didn't find anything.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I made up my own pattern for some board shorts with elastic for Tyler last year. It was pretty easy.


----------



## jessica52877

dezimber said:


> Help, please!  I need a cheap pattern for boys elastic waist shorts for my nephew WDW outfits.  He will need a size 6-8 depending on the style. He is wearing 5,6, and 7s right now. I looked on the famous auction site but didn't find anything.



I would get Carla's easy fit pants from youcanmakethis.com . They'll last forever and since he seems to in several sizes they'll fit perfect! You can make them to his size easily and use it forever!


----------



## sohappy

Look all the great stuff posted lately- and love that we have sucked even more of you into the disboutique trap!!! hahahaha

Aimeeg- I was wondering when we would start seeing customs for your upcoming trip.  I always love your work.

Miranda- love the patchwork.  I think that Camping Griswalds made a similar skirt a while back and it has always been one of my favorites.  I love yours, esp the walt/mickey applique.  Too cute

And there are tons more things that I loved and should comment on.  I am super late for work and weeks behind- story of my life.  I am still putting in right at 60-70 hours a week.  It is exhausting.  

And my mom called yesterday to tell me that she was a klutz and she shattered her knee cap.  She is having surgery today.  I am such a total brat, the first thing that I thought of was- how is she going to get around the park in Sept.  I didn't say anything to her, but I feel like such a jerk thinking that.  If they can repair it, they will, but she will have pins in her knee for 6 months, then another surgery.  The other option is removing the knee cap all together- seem like you need that, but apparently, you don't.  In that case, she would be OK with just some rehab.  She is really pushing for the second option as it has a quicker recovery.  I just want her to be OK either way.


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you all so much for the sweet words about little Marie. I had to crack up about the 12 step cousin! LOL If you did not figure it out it was supposed to say 12 year old step cousin. 

I am hoping to finish the girls stepsister dresses today. I was not planning on making too much new stuff for this trip but I am having issues with not using my new machine.  I am hoping to have a productive day today. I need to construct Anastasia and Drizella. Then I need to finish one Minnie Mouse skirt and make an entire new outfit. I put together a time line and I am trying to stick to it. Hopefully I will not have any last minute sewing. One can dream right!


----------



## revrob

vargas17 said:


> Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.



That's cute!  You work at Gymboree?  LOVE that store!  Probably way too much!


On my sewing table today - Ariel Vida.  It's almost finished.  I'm loving it so far, and I can't wait to see it on AbbyGrace.  Hopefully I'll have pics today.


----------



## minnie2

We are back from Atlanta and had a GREAT time!  We even got to meet and hang out with Jessica and Dallas!  Thanks Jessica for a great day!  
the kids where so cute together!  I will upload pics soon.
I just have to tell you her stuff is even MORE amazing in person!  If that is even possible!   The best part is she has given me some confidence to really do my 1st face applique.  Yeah I know I have said I was doing it for awhile but now I am actually going to do it!  So if it comes out good I will thank her again and if it is bad don't worry Jess I won't mention you again

 I will try to catch up if possible!  I missed so much!  
George is home from work this week so I may not get a lot of computer time other then in the am but defiantly by next week I will post a bunch of pics from meeting Jessica and cutie Dallas. As well as our trip to AG in Atlanta


----------



## tricia

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!



What an adorable picture of pink pouffiness.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.



Good job.  Love the grown up Snow White.




vargas17 said:


> Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.



Excellent first Applique.  Congrats to you.



PrincessKell said:


> So I know this awesome lady who is really super creative. She created an ebook and I had the fantastic oppertunity to test it out for her.  If I didn't test it, I would totally buy it here..
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26905189
> 
> here is what I made. I totally love it. you can make it look dressy boutiqueish or dress it down with jeans and a Tshirt under it.



Very cute.  Love the cherry fabric.



sohappy said:


> The other option is removing the knee cap all together- seem like you need that, but apparently, you don't. .



I had to laugh at this one.  Have you seen Monsters vs. Aliens?  My kids love Bob, he has no brain.  Cause 'apparently you don't need one'.  They love that line.


----------



## ncmomof2

vargas17 said:


>




Very cute and a great idea!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Where is the link to the Oct Disboutiquers at WDW?


----------



## Stephres

Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!

I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!


----------



## Stephres

MinnieVanMom said:


> Where is the link to the Oct Disboutiquers at WDW?



HERE you go!


----------



## luvinyou

You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!

I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.


----------



## my*2*angels

PrincessKell said:


> So I know this awesome lady who is really super creative. She created an ebook and I had the fantastic oppertunity to test it out for her.  If I didn't test it, I would totally buy it here..
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26905189
> 
> here is what I made. I totally love it. you can make it look dressy boutiqueish or dress it down with jeans and a Tshirt under it.



So cute!  I love seeing pics of Georgia!  just puts a smile on my face! 



Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!



Steph I LOVE this outfit!  So cute and I can't wait to check out the tutorial!

Also saw some things, but my multi quote thing is wonky, so I am going to try and remember:

LOVE the mermaid applique!  Great job so cute!

The baby in the tulle- AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!  What else can you say? Just adorable.

CarlaC's easy fits are the best pants shorts pattern!

MinnieVanMom- LOVE all of your outfits and how you all match!  The grownup snow white is GREAT!

Okay, I know I am forgetting somethings so sorry!  Everything is FANTASTIC!


----------



## jham

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


 
Those are adorable!



PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung. They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today. I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers. thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.


 

  I hope she's okay Kelly!  And Georgia looks darling in her criss cross top!  That is a great color on her!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!


 
she looks beautiful!  And so fancy!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL. We leave Sat afternoon. I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH. The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter. We liked them so much I made them for the others. Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening. After a few adjustments. Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.


 
Everything looks great April!  You are one hot Snow White! (even headless)



vargas17 said:


> Well here it is. My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!! I am working on an UP outfit for my son also. I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line. I am pretty happy with the results. It's one of Dena's designs. The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.


 
That is adorable!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Size Question for a simply sweet halter
> Sophia is in between sizes should I go up a size or down??


 
I would probably go up because you can tighten it up with the elastic in the back.  I have also used the buttonhole elastic to make the back adjustable. 



Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!


 
I love love love it Steph!  Tell Megan she looks particularly lovely today!



luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy! I am loving all the new creations everyone has made. They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.


 
very cute, love the fabrics!


----------



## aimeeg

Stephres!!! I love the outfit you made Megan. This is my favorite that you have ever done!! Adorable!!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

My life is going bonkers right now - DD (5 mo) is having hearing issues, I have kidney stones and a kidney infection, and DH is deploying.  My therapy - SEWING   Anyways, I have decided to try some appliques.    I want to do Sebastian and Flounder and was sent cutouts from a sheet (thank you Laura!).  Should I just put them on the t-shirt or would I be better off using different materials and piecing it together?

Also, I would like to make my youngest dd a shirt and applique a Mickey head on it for the Christmas party... she will be 10 months old when we go, so probably in the size 9-12 months.  Does anyone know a good pattern I should use?  I've always used Simplicity, Buttericks, and McCalls, but am willing to venture into the YCMT patterns.

TIA


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I love these!  They are so cute!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really get any good pics, taylor was not in a posing mood....she kept doing this before my camera would flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.


I love this outfit; the top really makes the whole thing come together and work; so unique and I love, love the applique!


PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.


Oh hon... we're praying!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!


gorgeous; a vision of pink perfection!


MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.


these are great; and it looks like snow white is all grown up!  Second the emotion of keeping your head in the pics!


Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!


This outfit is really gorgeous!  I think I'm gonna have to break down and buy that pattern for the top; I really, really love your choice of fabrics and how you brought the applique to the shorts; perfect!


luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.



cute!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> Ok, still no baby.  I don't think it's ever coming.  To be fair I'm not due for 12 more days but still....
> ...t.


Tifani you cracky me up expecting this baby to come so early! Just enjoy yourself, that baby will be here soon enough! 



PrincessKell said:


>


Aww, look how cute she is!!! Great job Kelly! 



sohappy said:


> And my mom called yesterday to tell me that she was a klutz and she shattered her knee cap.  She is having surgery today.  I am such a total brat, the first thing that I thought of was- how is she going to get around the park in Sept.  I didn't say anything to her, but I feel like such a jerk thinking that.  If they can repair it, they will, but she will have pins in her knee for 6 months, then another surgery.  The other option is removing the knee cap all together- seem like you need that, but apparently, you don't.  In that case, she would be OK with just some rehab.  She is really pushing for the second option as it has a quicker recovery.  I just want her to be OK either way.


Oh no! I hope your Mom heals up quickly!! My Grandma doesn't have a knee cap, so apparently, you don't need it! Weird, huh? 



Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!



I love that little set Steph! Thanks for the tutorial! 



luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.



Daniela! I saw the pictures of that baby on Facebook, she is SOOOO cute!!!!! And, I just love your haircut!

These blankets and taggie are so pretty!!!! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> My life is going bonkers right now - DD (5 mo) is having hearing issues, I have kidney stones and a kidney infection, and DH is deploying.  My therapy - SEWING   Anyways, I have decided to try some appliques.    I want to do Sebastian and Flounder and was sent cutouts from a sheet (thank you Laura!).  Should I just put them on the t-shirt or would I be better off using different materials and piecing it together?
> 
> Also, I would like to make my youngest dd a shirt and applique a Mickey head on it for the Christmas party... she will be 10 months old when we go, so probably in the size 9-12 months.  Does anyone know a good pattern I should use?  I've always used Simplicity, Buttericks, and McCalls, but am willing to venture into the YCMT patterns.
> 
> TIA


 Sorry you are having a hard time right now!

I love the Portrait Peasant Top from YCMT (by Carla of course!) and the Simply Sweet is really nice too. Both can be tops or dresses. And, you will be able to use them both for a long time!


----------



## tinkerbell423

Here is a photo of DDs Animal Kingdom outfit.  Keep in mind the material and design were all HER creation and she has a flair for the outrageous


----------



## PrincessKell

vargas17 said:


> Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.



OOoh that is so adorable! I really love it. great job!



sohappy said:


> And my mom called yesterday to tell me that she was a klutz and she shattered her knee cap.  She is having surgery today.  I am such a total brat, the first thing that I thought of was- how is she going to get around the park in Sept.  I didn't say anything to her, but I feel like such a jerk thinking that.  If they can repair it, they will, but she will have pins in her knee for 6 months, then another surgery.  The other option is removing the knee cap all together- seem like you need that, but apparently, you don't.  In that case, she would be OK with just some rehab.  She is really pushing for the second option as it has a quicker recovery.  I just want her to be OK either way.



awwh bummer, that is no fun. Speaking from another klutz, it really sucks being down and not being able to walk! I hope your mom has a quick recovery and feels better soon!



hudsonsinaf said:


> My life is going bonkers right now - DD (5 mo) is having hearing issues, I have kidney stones and a kidney infection, and DH is deploying.  My therapy - SEWING   Anyways, I have decided to try some appliques.    I want to do Sebastian and Flounder and was sent cutouts from a sheet (thank you Laura!).  Should I just put them on the t-shirt or would I be better off using different materials and piecing it together?
> 
> Also, I would like to make my youngest dd a shirt and applique a Mickey head on it for the Christmas party... she will be 10 months old when we go, so probably in the size 9-12 months.  Does anyone know a good pattern I should use?  I've always used Simplicity, Buttericks, and McCalls, but am willing to venture into the YCMT patterns.
> 
> TIA



awwh hunny, I feel ya. bad always seems to pile up at one time. Which is why I am learning when little things happen that are good, we really need to think of them as great things. And that even if its small, its a positive and we need to focus on that! Trust me, Im waiting for that positive to come my way. haha  I hope you feel better soon! I hope you get your dd's hearing figured out and everything works out.   Peasant top and the simply sweet that were suggested are great patterns from YCMT! I fully support that suggestion. haha  Two of my favorites.  Also, Crystal just made a criss cross apple sauce pattern for etsy, that is super great. and whips up very quick and easy. lots of open space for applique. I am actually working on one with a mickey head applique too.  I will post it when I am done.
you can find that pattern here.  
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

good luck!


----------



## eeyore3847

karamat said:


> Lori - your finished burp cloths are CUTE!!  My favorite burp cloth was dish towels from Wal-Mart.  They are similar to a micro-fiber and have a waffle-weave design.  They come in a pack of 2 or 3 for about $5.  They are double the size of a traditional burp cloth, so you can embroider, sew it in half and you have a traditional size burp cloth, but without your embroidery back-side showing.


I might try that next time.. never thought of that!!



tricia said:


> Those are very pretty Lori.  I;m sure mom will appreciate them very much.


I think she will...... I will be mailing them out today, so I will keep you posted!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Size Question for a simply sweet halter
> Sophia is in between sizes should I go up a size or down??



 I would go up.... better to be a little bigger than smaller


----------



## luvinyou

teresajoy said:


> Daniela! I saw the pictures of that baby on Facebook, she is SOOOO cute!!!!! And, I just love your haircut!



Thanks!  Isn't she just the sweetest?  Your comment is why I came and posted the picture of the blankets


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Jham~ Your PM is full.


----------



## eeyore3847

luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.



Love the taggie blanket!!! totally adorable!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Jham~ Your PM is full.


hey Nikki...how ya doing? Good I hope.  I sent you a PM.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tinkerbell423 said:


> Here is a photo of DDs Animal Kingdom outfit.  Keep in mind the material and design were all HER creation and she has a flair for the outrageous



Wow; I love the color combos and the way you worked the flamingo into the mickey head; cute idea- and definitely unique!

Princess Kell: lost the qoute, but love Georgia's outfit; great job; the capris really make it!


----------



## Jennia

eeyore3847 said:


> I want to thank Kathy - dis Id NaeNae for helping me with these! She was a super help!! thank you...
> I decided to go with the gerber cloth diapers... sadly walmart was all out.. so had to go to Babies r us but I got them done! woo hoo! I hope the mommy likes them...... My first time ever doing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These look great! I wish I'd gotten such cute stuff when I'd had a baby shower. 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I am still trying to decide if I like the skirt or not. It seemed like a great idea in my head, but in reality it totally clashes with itself..... it is at least 50 different prints and the only thing they have in common is that they are all Disney, none of the colors or tones are similar.
> 
> Taylor was watching an old Disney VHS and there was a preview that talked about how it all started with a mouse, then it panned out to hundreds of small pixel like squares and then slowly zoomed in revealing different disney movies/characters. I was trying to capture that idea, but I don't know if I was able to pull it off, it may just be a few too many different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you might be able to see the outfit better since she wouldn't hold still.



Looks great!!!



PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.


HUGS!!! I hope you find out that it's not cancer! 


*Toadstool* said:


> It is definitely worth it for all of the patterns you get. I have seen several dresses made out of the book and they are gorgeous. I love her patterns. She is very detailed. I don't have the book yet. I have patterns coming out of my ears.
> 
> *Miranda*!!! I love your 2nd Boo dress!!! That fabric was so perfect for that. Where did you get the flower one?? Your progress is really amazing. Your hubby will be so lucky to come home to such a great seamstress. Omgosh.. Is he in the Army? I can't remember. There is a really cute embroidery design on sewforum that has combat boots and says "My Hero Wears Combat Boots" on it. I can point you in the direction if you are interested.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom PrincessKell. I said a prayer for you and your family.
> 
> Here is the Sleeping Beauty dress my mom made for when they went to DW. I think I like it better with the ribbon strap thingie. It keeps it up pretty good.  She just took the sleeves off of the costume pattern she had. I just did the embroidery.
> It is getting short on her now. Guess that means its ruffle time.
> I couldnt remember if the collar just stands up, but I turned it down in one of the picture.. it goes up right? oops.. thats why I took another picture. yes, that was the best one I could get. I had to promise her that I would email the picture to Aurora for the first one....
> If anyone has her email let me know please.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> Look at Baby Abby in her dress! I am a proud Auntie!


Awwww adorable! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am closing in the outfits for DL.  We leave Sat afternoon.  I still have 2 capri with cuff and belts in red dots and two shirts for DH.  The on the wish list is a kimono style dress shirt for the DS BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, It was so nice of you to make the original shirt for Hunter.  We liked them so much I made them for the others.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette helped me with this dress and we got it done in an evening.  After a few adjustments.  Don't make this with a ribbed knit top, it doesn't work well as you can see.



Wow, you were definitely busy! 



vargas17 said:


> Well here it is.  My first completed applique with my new embroidery machine!!  I am working on an UP outfit for my son also.  I work at Gymboree so I just did this one real quick to go with a pair of knits shorts from the mermaid magic line.  I am pretty happy with the results.  It's one of Dena's designs.  The pic is kinda blurry but you guys get the idea.



LOVE it (love the Gymbo line, too, lol!)! You'd make tons of money selling shirts like those on the Gymbo threads. =D



PrincessKell said:


> So I know this awesome lady who is really super creative. She created an ebook and I had the fantastic oppertunity to test it out for her.  If I didn't test it, I would totally buy it here..
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26905189
> 
> here is what I made. I totally love it. you can make it look dressy boutiqueish or dress it down with jeans and a Tshirt under it.



Very sweet, and I love the matching headband too!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I made up my own pattern for some board shorts with elastic for Tyler last year. It was pretty easy.



Those look like they fit really well. 



Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!


So cute, love your fabrics as well. 


luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.



Very cute, where's the floral fabric from? 



tinkerbell423 said:


> Here is a photo of DDs Animal Kingdom outfit.  Keep in mind the material and design were all HER creation and she has a flair for the outrageous



Nice! At least you don't have to worry about losing her in a crowd!


----------



## Jennia

And here's my shameless plug, I've started a pre trip report! I tried doing one last year and got like three replies the whole time, lol! I'm probably going to use this for our Disneyland trip as well, just put it in as a mini TR. =)


----------



## ncmomof2

Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!




I love the colors.  Great outfit!


----------



## tinkerbell423

Nice! At least you don't have to worry about losing her in a crowd! [/QUOTE]


LOL


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  I have to say you guys have been busy as little bees!!!  

Things have been crazy for us since we got home.  Our dog tore his ACL...not good!  It does not help that he is hugely overweight!  OUR FAULT...for the most part.  So...after spending all that money at Disney...we got to spend more on surgery for poor Buckley.  Say a prayer for his recovery!  The real concern right now is that the other ACL will tear while he is healing.  If that happens...well...he won't be able to walk at all...I just can't think about it right now.  For now, we have to help him walk and move around.  Tim has to carry him outside.

I am working on downloading some pics from our trip.  I will post when is gets done.


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessKell said:


> Well... seems like all I get is bad news lately. or at least the bad over rides the good.
> 
> I think I told you all that when I went to my mom's to help out with my step dad my mom had been sick. she thought it was just a cold a really really bad cold. She went to the dr it was Bronchitis that was a few weeks ago. last week she got worse. Went to the dr for a MRI, they found a lump on her lung.  They did surgery yesterday and a PET scan to find out if its cancerous or not. She is at the specialist office today.  I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers.  thanks, I know there is so much love on this board.



Praying for your family and especially your mom!


----------



## jham

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Jham~ Your PM is full.


 
sorry about that!  All fixed now!


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!



Very cut outfit.  Love the tute.  Just perfect for the more mature princesses.



luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.



Very pretty.  Love the flower fabric.



tinkerbell423 said:


> Here is a photo of DDs Animal Kingdom outfit.  Keep in mind the material and design were all HER creation and she has a flair for the outrageous



I really like the flamingo in the Mickey Head, and if she likes it that is all that matters.
My kids love colour too.  You should see the rag quilt Tyler is working on for his Auntie Barb.  I will post pics in a couple of days when he is done.  Let's just put it this way, it will prob. keep her up at night it is so bright.


----------



## Adi12982

I had a whole string of mutiquotes and when I hit post reply, only one showed up 

Thanks for those FUTURA links. . . . I have the CE-350 - my mil actually bought it for herself and then thought it was too complicated for her to learn, I've made so many things on it that a few weeks ago she said it was mine  

I LOVE all the outfits posted - and the it all started with the mouse one is adorable.  I think it you are looking for symmetry then maybe putting in another ruffle with the sleeve fabric would tie it together some more, but it seems fantastic to me. 

PS I really hope once I have my peanut here that I will be blessed enough to be chosen to test out a pattern


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

We are going to DW in September with our sons ages 18 months and 4.  We have three character meals scheduled, and I'd like something cute for them to wear that is still appropriate for them to wear at the park.  We are doing Donald's safari breakfast, O'Hana breakfast, and 1900 Park fare for supper.  What do you suggest for these?  

My 18 month old is in 2T clothing, and my 4 year old wears sizes 8-10.  (Yes, he really is that tall, and he isn't fat.)

Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.  I do sew for them as much as I can.  I will be locking myself in the sewing room for many days to get some cute things done for Disney.

Dawn


----------



## froggy33

I want to get my little girl some Converse high tops.  On the Chuck's website it says for a 9-12 month old to get size 4-5.  Kenzie will be 1 in a month, weighs right about 20 lbs and is in a size 3 show from Walmart.  What do you guys recommend?
Also, do you know any good sites where these might be on sale.  It's awful hard to spend $24 on shoes she'll outgrow in a few months.  Plus I love ALL the colors!!

Thanks!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

*Princess Aurora DRESSES*
I love the princess aurora dresses people have been making.  This is my daughter's favorite princess.  could someone point me in the direction of some directions to make these?
I would also love some help in making the pink cinderella dress if anyone has any?
TIA!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> *Princess Aurora DRESSES*
> I love the princess aurora dresses people have been making.  This is my daughter's favorite princess.  could someone point me in the direction of some directions to make these?
> I would also love some help in making the pink cinderella dress if anyone has any?
> TIA!



I made this one:




It is a simply sweet with the modifications that you see in the dress.  I used a pattern from one of the big 3 pattern companies for the pattern of the peplum, but it's just straight lines, so you could really draft it yourself.


----------



## 2cutekidz

froggy33 said:


> I want to get my little girl some Converse high tops.  On the Chuck's website it says for a 9-12 month old to get size 4-5.  Kenzie will be 1 in a month, weighs right about 20 lbs and is in a size 3 show from Walmart.  What do you guys recommend?
> Also, do you know any good sites where these might be on sale.  It's awful hard to spend $24 on shoes she'll outgrow in a few months.  Plus I love ALL the colors!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Not sure about sizing for you, but JCPenney used to carry the Chucks and they were a pretty good price too.  I know Target is carrying them in the bigger girls sizes maybe check online to see if they have them in baby sizes too.


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simply sweet with the modifications that you see in the dress.  I used a pattern from one of the big 3 pattern companies for the pattern of the peplum, but it's just straight lines, so you could really draft it yourself.




I do not ever remember seeing this dress.... adorable!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mom2SamandJames said:


> We are going to DW in September with our sons ages 18 months and 4.  We have three character meals scheduled, and I'd like something cute for them to wear that is still appropriate for them to wear at the park.  We are doing Donald's safari breakfast, O'Hana breakfast, and 1900 Park fare for supper.  What do you suggest for these?
> 
> My 18 month old is in 2T clothing, and my 4 year old wears sizes 8-10.  (Yes, he really is that tall, and he isn't fat.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.  I do sew for them as much as I can.  I will be locking myself in the sewing room for many days to get some cute things done for Disney.
> 
> Dawn


I really recommend two patterns made by CarlaC on youcanmakethis.com  Look at the bowling shirt and the easy fit pants (trust me, these are AWESOME patterns) and you can use them for both.  You make them by measurements notjust standard sizes, and there are multiple lengths on the shirts, and unlimited lengths on the pants.  You can also add embelishment to t-shirts to go w/ shorts, clamdiggers, etc.  HIH



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> *Princess Aurora DRESSES*
> I love the princess aurora dresses people have been making.  This is my daughter's favorite princess.  could someone point me in the direction of some directions to make these?
> I would also love some help in making the pink cinderella dress if anyone has any?
> TIA!



The aurora dress that a couple of ladies modified is sadly oop, but like revrob said, the simply sweet dress by carla C on youcanmakethis.com can be easily modified.


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> I do not ever remember seeing this dress.... adorable!!!



Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> *LADIES*
> 
> Has anyone done anything "Megara" from Hercules, particularly that would work for an older girl?  (12)  My daughter Emmy came to me tonight and said she loves Megara (not sure where that came from, I knew Mulan, Pocahontas and Esmaralda but this was a surprise!) and I'm so flipping excited there's something she WANTS that I'd love to brain storm something up special for her.
> 
> Ideas would be SO FANTASTIC from this creative crew!  Thanks!
> 
> Marah













disneygirlsanddrew said:


> *Princess Aurora DRESSES*
> I love the princess aurora dresses people have been making.  This is my daughter's favorite princess.  could someone point me in the direction of some directions to make these?
> I would also love some help in making the pink cinderella dress if anyone has any?
> TIA!


A couple of years ago:





This years:





I used the disney princess pattern, made the white collar, and slipped it down the tank top, stitched it on. Same with the pointed sash thing. marked Kirstas waist on the tank and stitched it down.


----------



## Stephres

luvinyou said:


>



Love these, so pretty and feminine! I also like reading your facebook updates and glad you posted them here.



jham said:


> I love love love it Steph!  Tell Megan she looks particularly lovely today!



Thanks! Do I have to tell her? She already thinks she is quite lovely, lol!



my*2*angels said:


> Steph I LOVE this outfit!  So cute and I can't wait to check out the tutorial!



Thank you!



aimeeg said:


> Stephres!!! I love the outfit you made Megan. This is my favorite that you have ever done!! Adorable!!



Wow Aimee, this means a lot because I adore everything you make. Thanks!



hudsonsinaf said:


> My life is going bonkers right now - DD (5 mo) is having hearing issues, I have kidney stones and a kidney infection, and DH is deploying.  My therapy - SEWING   Anyways, I have decided to try some appliques.    I want to do Sebastian and Flounder and was sent cutouts from a sheet (thank you Laura!).  Should I just put them on the t-shirt or would I be better off using different materials and piecing it together?
> 
> Also, I would like to make my youngest dd a shirt and applique a Mickey head on it for the Christmas party... she will be 10 months old when we go, so probably in the size 9-12 months.  Does anyone know a good pattern I should use?  I've always used Simplicity, Buttericks, and McCalls, but am willing to venture into the YCMT patterns.
> 
> TIA



I'm sorry about what's going on right now, hope you get it all sorted out. Like others have said, anything written by Carla at youcanmakethis is easy and will be cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> This outfit is really gorgeous!  I think I'm gonna have to break down and buy that pattern for the top; I really, really love your choice of fabrics and how you brought the applique to the shorts; perfect!



Thank you! I was debating whether or not to applique the pants or leave them plain so they could go with other things but I am glad I did now.



teresajoy said:


> I love that little set Steph! Thanks for the tutorial!



You're welcome: thanks for telling me to write it (did you know you had that much power?).



tinkerbell423 said:


>



My daughter loves flamingos, so I get this outfit! Totally cute and I am sure it reflects the personality of your daughter, which is the best kind of outfit!



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the colors.  Great outfit!



Thanks!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  I have to say you guys have been busy as little bees!!!
> 
> Things have been crazy for us since we got home.  Our dog tore his ACL...not good!  It does not help that he is hugely overweight!  OUR FAULT...for the most part.  So...after spending all that money at Disney...we got to spend more on surgery for poor Buckley.  Say a prayer for his recovery!  The real concern right now is that the other ACL will tear while he is healing.  If that happens...well...he won't be able to walk at all...I just can't think about it right now.  For now, we have to help him walk and move around.  Tim has to carry him outside.
> 
> I am working on downloading some pics from our trip.  I will post when is gets done.



I am so sorry about your dog. I hope the surgery goes well and he heals quickly. Can't wait to see your trip pictures!



tricia said:


> Very cut outfit.  Love the tute.  Just perfect for the more mature princesses.



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessKell

revrob said:


> I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simply sweet with the modifications that you see in the dress.  I used a pattern from one of the big 3 pattern companies for the pattern of the peplum, but it's just straight lines, so you could really draft it yourself.



Oh I do love this dress. AND..... guess who is sitting behind me doing my hair??? any takers?  yup, she looked over and said "OOOOOOOH Mama, I just have to have that. I KNOW just KNOW you can make that for me, mommy. PREETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTY PLEEEAASEEEE?"  hahaha Um yeah so Guess what I will be making? SO I am sure I will have a few questions in a week or so.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Since I do not think I feel like doing another TR this year...I will share just the important pics with you guys.  Since photobucket is so slow...I will spread this over a few posts.  

We drove down on Friday afternoon as far a St. Augustine.  We stayed in a Confort Suites just off the interstate.  Then we got up early and arrived at WDW around 9:30.  We were very happy our room was ready...we stayed at ASMu in a family suite.  It was soooo nice to have the extra space this year!

We spent our first day at Animal Kingdom.  It was sooo much fun!!  And for my BIG, HUGE Thank you to T!!!!!  She was nice enough to let me CASE her AK outfit....mine were not as nice as her's...but when you work in 3's....you tend to cut down on too many details!  But the kids got TONS of attention!  I made them out of a very lightweight cotton so the kids were really cool all day...thank goodness because it was way hot!


Meeting Flick!





The back of Katie's shirt on the way to the Safari...






On the train to Rafiki's PW...the kids got to blow the whistle on the train.





During the parade, many, many CM's stopped to comment on the kids outfits.





We went to Wilderness Lodge for dinner...we were supposed to eat at Whispering Canyon, but the kids didn't want to eat there......so we ate at the CS Roaring Fork, I think.  Really, it was okay...little cheaper that way!   But, WL is beautiful!  Tim said we may have to figure out a way to stay there someday!  I can only hope!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!



I absolutely adore this outfit!!!!  What pattern for the shirt did you use???  I love the combination of colors and the look with the capris!  Your daughter is so cute!  I'm thinking I am gonna have to get that pattern and make something for my DD Katie.  I  it!


----------



## PrincessKell

NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!! 

Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS! 

Total score.


----------



## aimeeg

Chucks-

If at all possible I would try on the baby chucks. They can be a tight fit with the upper foot. When my girls were little chucks were always tricky to get the perfect size. I know find they run a little big on my oldest who is five. That being said . . . I LOVE chucks!!!! They are awesomely cute and go with everything. LOL JC Penny is where I buy the girls black low tops. Journey's for Kids is another good place to buy this seasons colors.

Shannon, Sophee just walked by and said ohhhhhhhhhh where is Soapie's Sleeping Beauty dress? LOL 

I made a sleeveless SB dress for the fancy shmancy tea party last September. I modified one of the commercial patterns as well. 











I also agree you can do a lot with the Simply Sweet pattern. The sky is the limit when you use your imagination.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Day 2, Sunday, we went to DHS to STAR WARS WEEKENDS!!!!!  Patrick was looking forward to this all year!

Waiting in line to meet an Ewok...not sure who...but he was short and hairy!






Just before the Star Wars parade...the little Green men enlisted my kids.






We had lunch at Sci-Fi...our new favorite place to eat...if you ever go...get the soup...soooo good and not too much!






Then we waited in the world's longest line for this guy...






But I liked him a lot!!!!






Just another picture on the way out.








Thanks to whoever came up with the shorts out of the pillow panels...Patrick loves them!!!  Katie's dress got a lot of attention because they are a reproduction of the sheets most of us Star Wars geeks had as kids....we kept hearing..."Hey!  She's wearing my sheets!"


----------



## twob4him

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Jham~ Your PM is full.



Nikki - I went into my user cp to look for the stroller swap thread and it is gone. I wanted to look furthur into the beverage holder and see if the person before me got back to me. Do you know what happen??  Did the swap dissolve??? Thanks!!!


----------



## revrob

PrincessKell said:


> Oh I do love this dress. AND..... guess who is sitting behind me doing my hair??? any takers?  yup, she looked over and said "OOOOOOOH Mama, I just have to have that. I KNOW just KNOW you can make that for me, mommy. PREETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTY PLEEEAASEEEE?"  hahaha Um yeah so Guess what I will be making? SO I am sure I will have a few questions in a week or so.



You better get to sewing!  I'm happy to answer any questions!




aimeeg said:


> Shannon, Sophee just walked by and said ohhhhhhhhhh where is Soapie's Sleeping Beauty dress? LOL
> 
> I made a sleeveless SB dress for the fancy shmancy tea party last September. I modified one of the commercial patterns as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree you can do a lot with the Simply Sweet pattern. The sky is the limit when you use your imagination.



That is TOO CUTE!  I think I need to make one for AbbyGrace.  She didn't like the idea that this one wasn't for her.  I had to sneak it out of the house to mail it!

I have ALWAYS loved that Sleeping Beauty, Aimee!  The ruffles on the front   Just beautiful!

Ok, I've got pics uploading - let's see if they're ready.

I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.


----------



## twob4him

twob4him said:


> Nikki - I went into my user cp to look for the stroller swap thread and it is gone. I wanted to look furthur into the beverage holder and see if the person before me got back to me. Do you know what happen??  Did the swap dissolve??? Thanks!!!



Nevermind Nikki...I found the thread and resubscribed...that was weird...I lost my subscription. OK now I need to see about getting a beverage holder...I can't believe someone took it off the stroller..grrrr...but it looks like it was successful on its maiden voyage. Thanks!!!


----------



## twob4him

WOW Shannon...that is absolutely amazing!!! Is that one of Heather's designs??? I mean you gotta be impressed with yourself over this one....just stunning!!! Abbygrace is just beautiful and looks so happy!!! Good job mom!!! Ok now I really am going to go sew!!! lol!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

revrob said:


> You better get to sewing!  I'm happy to answer any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



Oh I will be prepared to ask them too! haha 

I just love that Vida! So cute. I just love Ariels hair the red with pink dots, sooo cute! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

And the last for now...because this thing is toooo slow for me!  (And I hear Buckley whinning downstairs....he must want to move again.)

We went to MK this day...recycles for the boys and Katie too really...her outfit was from her birthday, only for her birthday she had a pair of pant with "TINK" down one leg...we decided that would be too hot for FL in June!

Here they are waiting on the morning bus...aren't they all so cool in their new sunglasses and new fans "Tinker Bell" brought them!







Speaking of Tinker Bell...she was so fun!





And becuase 3-D pictures are just fun!






The kids got to help turn the lights out for the night time parade.


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!

Here is the first:






the back...






The second:






the back...






Do you all think that the Ariel one is too short as a dress?  It seems a weird length, too short for a dress but too long for anything besides crop pants and it will be too hot in Sept for those.  

Are there any tutorials out there for layering ruffles?  I love the look and I want to make sure I do it correctly, or at least efficiently! 

Thanks!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> WOW Shannon...that is absolutely amazing!!! Is that one of Heather's designs??? I mean you gotta be impressed with yourself over this one....just stunning!!! Abbygrace is just beautiful and looks so happy!!! Good job mom!!! Ok now I really am going to go sew!!! lol!!!





PrincessKell said:


> Oh I will be prepared to ask them too! haha
> 
> I just love that Vida! So cute. I just love Ariels hair the red with pink dots, sooo cute! You did a fabulous job!



Thanks, guys!  I hate to admit it, but I AM pleased with how it came out.  Mainly because AbbyGrace loves Ariel and I wanted this dress to be great for her.  She loves it, so I guess that's a good thing!

The design is not Heather Sue's.  I purchased this before Heather started her etsy store.  However, Heather has a very cute Ariel cutie that I would have purchased had I not already had one in my files.  

Now, off to start a few dresses that I need to get finished.


----------



## snubie

PrincessKell said:


> NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!!
> 
> Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS!
> 
> Total score.


CONGRATS on the AG score!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Day 2, Sunday, we went to DHS to STAR WARS WEEKENDS!!!!!  Patrick was looking forward to this all year!
> 
> Waiting in line to meet an Ewok...not sure who...but he was short and hairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before the Star Wars parade...the little Green men enlisted my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had lunch at Sci-Fi...our new favorite place to eat...if you ever go...get the soup...soooo good and not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we waited in the world's longest line for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I liked him a lot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another picture on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to whoever came up with the shorts out of the pillow panels...Patrick loves them!!!  Katie's dress got a lot of attention because they are a reproduction of the sheets most of us Star Wars geeks had as kids....we kept hearing..."Hey!  She's wearing my sheets!"



I had those sheets!




revrob said:


> You better get to sewing!  I'm happy to answer any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is TOO CUTE!  I think I need to make one for AbbyGrace.  She didn't like the idea that this one wasn't for her.  I had to sneak it out of the house to mail it!
> 
> I have ALWAYS loved that Sleeping Beauty, Aimee!  The ruffles on the front   Just beautiful!
> 
> Ok, I've got pics uploading - let's see if they're ready.
> 
> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



Beautiful!


----------



## 3huskymom

Please help! I am trying to learn my new embroidery machine. I bought some applique and embroidery patterns last night. I get how to do the embroidery patterns but not sure how to do the applique. I am trying to make the mad hatter and I found an online tutorial and it said the machine should stitch out the outline first, does that really happen or do I need to put the applique fabric down from the first  stitch???? Really confused here!


----------



## revrob

3huskymom said:


> Please help! I am trying to learn my new embroidery machine. I bought some applique and embroidery patterns last night. I get how to do the embroidery patterns but not sure how to do the applique. I am trying to make the mad hatter and I found an online tutorial and it said the machine should stitch out the outline first, does that really happen or do I need to put the applique fabric down from the first  stitch???? Really confused here!



The machine is going to stitch an outline stitch (called a die line).  AFTER it stitches, you lay down the fabric, making sure that it covers the die line completely.  Then the machine will stitch a "tack down" stitch.  After the tack down, remove the hoop and cut ONLY the fabric around the stitch line (don't cut through the stabilizer).  Then you put the hoop back on the machine and continue to stitch.  You will need to do this for each section that you applique.


----------



## aimeeg

Shannon, Adorable Ariel!!!! Did you see Heather's Tink she listed today? I am having issues not buying it. LOL

Huskymom- If you search youtube you will find some good video tutorials. When I did my first applique I did a practice run. I only used thread so I could see all the steps.


----------



## emcreative

*KELL-*
Okay, you can't leave us hanging!  Which AG doll was it?!??!  That is an amazing score.  My best was 2 cheerleader Barbies (real Barbies) for a total of...drumroll...17 CENTS-INCLUDING tax.  But I think your AG beats mine!

*The Moonk's Mom-*
We still have those sheets in our closet!  Where did you find the reproduction fabric

*Shannon:*
LOVE LOVE LOVE the ruffley Ariel dress...looks like she does too!


Oooh crud I don't know what happened to my quotes

*Thanks for the posting of the Megara dress!*

Okay now get this...I swear my kids are gonna make me nuts...today Em (12) decides she wants me to make a skirt to go with her Mulan hotfix shirt.  Um...she's 12, and wears a women's size 9/10/11.  What the heck?!  She has two fabrics she wants me to use.  Suggestions?


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> Please help! I am trying to learn my new embroidery machine. I bought some applique and embroidery patterns last night. I get how to do the embroidery patterns but not sure how to do the applique. I am trying to make the mad hatter and I found an online tutorial and it said the machine should stitch out the outline first, does that really happen or do I need to put the applique fabric down from the first  stitch???? Really confused here!


Some people will make designs with a placement stitch first to show you where to place the fabric and then the die line. Some people skip the placement stitch and do just the die line. I like using the placement stitch so I know where to put the fabric. I think it is more common not to have that stitch though. If they don't have 2 steps of outline I just do the 1st step and then go back and do it again.. hope that makes some sense. If you google machine embroidery applique tutorial you should get a ton of hits. www.lynniepinnie.com has a great tutorial.

Shannon, LOVE the Ariel dress! Ariel was my favorite as a child. I know that movie by heart. 
I noticed your rolled hem on the ruffles.. definitely looks better than how mine come out. I need to try it again. 

That little sundress with all the characters is adorable. 
I think the Ariel dress is fine. I personally like dresses shorter when I know they are going to be played in. We made Hannah's dresses that length for DW, and I am glad because she had no trouble playing on all those playgrounds. 

I would have quoted, but I was just checking to see if my hubby emailed me. 

Off to make baby boy gifts.. soooo don't know what to put on boy stuff. I hate picking out colors. I am doing a stacked name on a yellow romper. I think I am going with brown and blue. Hope that doesn't clash too bad. It is hard not to sneak some pink in there..


----------



## 3huskymom

revrob said:


> The machine is going to stitch an outline stitch (called a die line).  AFTER it stitches, you lay down the fabric, making sure that it covers the die line completely.  Then the machine will stitch a "tack down" stitch.  After the tack down, remove the hoop and cut ONLY the fabric around the stitch line (don't cut through the stabilizer).  Then you put the hoop back on the machine and continue to stitch.  You will need to do this for each section that you applique.



THank you! I thought I had figured that out but felt overwhelmed so I wasn't sure. I am on step  6 of a 34 step pattern. SO far so good!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!!
> 
> Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS!
> 
> Total score.


Big time score Kelly!! I wish I could get a find like that too. Now you can make her and Georgia matching Criss Cross tops.


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> Shannon, Adorable Ariel!!!! Did you see Heather's Tink she listed today? I am having issues not buying it. LOL



I am TOTALLY buying Tink.  I've told Heather that I am definitely buying it - but I've GOT to get a few things off my table first.  I'm a bit backed up!  If I buy another design right now, I know that I'll start stitching that right away rather than doing what I need to do.  SO, that Tink is my motivation to get this stuff done!  Get it done and then I can play with Tink!



emcreative said:


> *KELL-*
> 
> *Shannon:*
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the ruffley Ariel dress...looks like she does too!
> 
> Okay now get this...I swear my kids are gonna make me nuts...today Em (12) decides she wants me to make a skirt to go with her Mulan hotfix shirt.  Um...she's 12, and wears a women's size 9/10/11.  What the heck?!  She has two fabrics she wants me to use.  Suggestions?



THANKS!  AbbyGrace loves it!

Have you considered Carla C's wrap skirt on YCMT?  It's pretty simple.




*Toadstool* said:


> Shannon, LOVE the Ariel dress! Ariel was my favorite as a child. I know that movie by heart.
> I noticed your rolled hem on the ruffles.. definitely looks better than how mine come out. I need to try it again.




Thanks!  I'm pleased with how it came out.

I did the rolled edge hem on the bottom edge as well as the ruching on the front.  I paid close attention to my settings because I wanted to be able to tell you what I did.  I did a wider stitch on the bottom, and a narrower on the ruching.  I did the stitch length at about .5.  It kinda clicks in a groove right before the 1 on the rolled edge side, so I guess it would be considered .5.  I used regular old maxi lock thread.  I can't see ANY fabric between the stitches.  It completely covers the edge.  And I don't think it's stiff at all.  But maybe that's just me.

Guess what came today?  My pleated inserts!  WOO HOO!  Another thing to play with!  I've gotta figure out what I want to stitch first!


----------



## PrincessKell

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all think that the Ariel one is too short as a dress?  It seems a weird length, too short for a dress but too long for anything besides crop pants and it will be too hot in Sept for those.
> 
> Are there any tutorials out there for layering ruffles?  I love the look and I want to make sure I do it correctly, or at least efficiently!
> 
> Thanks!



Those are great! Personally, they look like they are the same length. I don't see any problem wearing the Ariel  one as a dress. It looks like a dress to me!  Georgia is really tall and likes longer dresses so I know how sometimes things look shorter when they arent that short on someone else. haha  But it really looks a good length. its at the knee.


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> I
> 
> Have you considered Carla C's wrap skirt on YCMT?  It's pretty simple.



Yes, I looked all through there but she really wants both fabrics to be a focus and likes the look of the stripwork, etc.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Yes, I looked all through there but she really wants both fabrics to be a focus and likes the look of the stripwork, etc.



Marah, 

Did you see Leslie's tutorial on a stripwork skirt? It was the second thing I made, and was easy to understand. She gives you the math.... so you could make it for your DD's size..... it isn't just small sizes, you base it on her measurements.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Yes, I looked all through there but she really wants both fabrics to be a focus and likes the look of the stripwork, etc.



Check the bookmarks.  I'm fairly sure that there are instructions for a stripwork skirt.  By instructions, I mean that it will not have pattern pieces, but will tell you to measure the waist, etc.   With the instructions you can make a stripwork skirt that will fit any size.  HTH!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



This is just amazingly darling!!! Love It!


----------



## jessica52877

Shannon,
Have you made the wrap skirt for you? I just bought it. It looks so cute (and easy). Do I just tie it on? I assume I do but never had anything like that before. I don't have any twill tape and don't think I want to use ribbon so I guess I'll make some ties out of fabric for the one I have to make right now.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



That is really cute. I especially like the ruffles in the back. I really need to try something like that soon.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Since I do not think I feel like doing another TR this year...I will share just the important pics with you guys.  Since photobucket is so slow...I will spread this over a few posts.



Oh, I love the idea of the khaki sets for AK.



aimeeg said:


> I made a sleeveless SB dress for the fancy shmancy tea party last September. I modified one of the commercial patterns as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree you can do a lot with the Simply Sweet pattern. The sky is the limit when you use your imagination.



Oooo, that is sweet!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second:



I love the strip work Mickey gang dress. Are those embroidery designs along the bottom? I so need to get PED Basic so I can get some fun designs to play with... and possibly try some digitizing.

I think the length of the Ariel dress is just right. She's fully covered and it looks like it will be nice and cool.


----------



## vargas17

revrob said:


> You better get to sewing!  I'm happy to answer any questions!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got pics uploading - let's see if they're ready.
> 
> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.




This is awesome!!  I live the polka dots!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I finished this last night for Abby and I Like the dress, Love the bloomers, I hate the cupcake! It is off, I dont know how this happened! 
















Is it really noticable?

Here are the Ball bows





Oh and last night Madi decided to cut off one of her curls! She said it was in her eye! She brought it to me with Katie's school scissors!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> *KELL-*
> 
> 
> *The Moonk's Mom-*
> We still have those sheets in our closet!  Where did you find the reproduction fabric




It is a pillow sham that my mom picked up for me at Pottery Barn...it was way too much for the amount of fabric, but it made a cute dress!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> *KELL-*
> 
> Okay now get this...I swear my kids are gonna make me nuts...today Em (12) decides she wants me to make a skirt to go with her Mulan hotfix shirt.  Um...she's 12, and wears a women's size 9/10/11.  What the heck?!  She has two fabrics she wants me to use.  Suggestions?



Here are some ideas: 

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Women-Reversible-Wrap-Skirt.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Aivilo-Shirred-Skirt-All-Sizes.htm

http://youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Aivilo-Reversible-Skirt-Any-Size.htm

ALSO - if you look in the bookmarks there should be some tutorials. A circle skirt would be easy too!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LisaZoe said:


> That is really cute. I especially like the ruffles in the back. I really need to try something like that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, I love the idea of the khaki sets for AK.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, that is sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the strip work Mickey gang dress. Are those embroidery designs along the bottom? I so need to get PED Basic so I can get some fun designs to play with... and possibly try some digitizing.
> 
> I think the length of the Ariel dress is just right. She's fully covered and it looks like it will be nice and cool.



I know...when I saw T's for Little I knew that is what I wanted for the kids at AK!  I take no credit for being the least bit creative to think of it all on my own!  Actually a CM asked me if I did the outfits...I said yes...then I felt the need to tell him that I did not come up with the idea, that a friend of mine did and she was nice enough to let me copy it.  He said she was a very creative friend...I told him i have lots of those!


----------



## 3goofyboys

jessica52877 said:


> Shannon,
> Have you made the wrap skirt for you? I just bought it. It looks so cute (and easy). Do I just tie it on? I assume I do but never had anything like that before. I don't have any twill tape and don't think I want to use ribbon so I guess I'll make some ties out of fabric for the one I have to make right now.


I'm jumping in here even though I haven't been on this thread in forever and a day.  I HAVE made the wrap skirt for me and I love, love, love it!  It is super cute on and it's really simple, I can whip one out in about 30 minutes.  It is just tied on, but I'm toying with the idea of a hook and eye for my next one in place of the ties.


----------



## t-beri

luvinyou said:


> You ladies have been busy!  I am loving all the new creations everyone has made.  They're all gorgeous!
> 
> I haven't been around lately or sewing much lately, but I did make a blankt and taggie for my cousins baby Ava.



Daniela!  I love these, what excellent baby gifts!  Your friend is lucky.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> We are going to DW in September with our sons ages 18 months and 4.  We have three character meals scheduled, and I'd like something cute for them to wear that is still appropriate for them to wear at the park.  We are doing Donald's safari breakfast, O'Hana breakfast, and 1900 Park fare for supper.  What do you suggest for these?
> 
> My 18 month old is in 2T clothing, and my 4 year old wears sizes 8-10.  (Yes, he really is that tall, and he isn't fat.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.  I do sew for them as much as I can.  I will be locking myself in the sewing room for many days to get some cute things done for Disney.
> 
> Dawn



Check the first post for a link to our photo bucket and look through the tags for characters and or restaurants you are looking for. There should be some ideas in there for you.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Since I do not think I feel like doing another TR this year...I will share just the important pics with you guys.  Since photobucket is so slow...I will spread this over a few posts.
> 
> We drove down on Friday afternoon as far a St. Augustine.  We stayed in a Confort Suites just off the interstate.  Then we got up early and arrived at WDW around 9:30.  We were very happy our room was ready...we stayed at ASMu in a family suite.  It was soooo nice to have the extra space this year!
> 
> We spent our first day at Animal Kingdom.  It was sooo much fun!!  And for my BIG, HUGE Thank you to T!!!!!  She was nice enough to let me CASE her AK outfit....mine were not as nice as her's...but when you work in 3's....you tend to cut down on too many details!  But the kids got TONS of attention!  I made them out of a very lightweight cotton so the kids were really cool all day...thank goodness because it was way hot!
> 
> 
> Meeting Flick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of Katie's shirt on the way to the Safari...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the train to Rafiki's PW...the kids got to blow the whistle on the train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the parade, many, many CM's stopped to comment on the kids outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Wilderness Lodge for dinner...we were supposed to eat at Whispering Canyon, but the kids didn't want to eat there......so we ate at the CS Roaring Fork, I think.  Really, it was okay...little cheaper that way!   But, WL is beautiful!  Tim said we may have to figure out a way to stay there someday!  I can only hope!



Kim, you are too funny!!!  Your outfits are GORGEOUS!!! I am glad you got a lot of compliments on them.  All of your outfits turned out great!  Looks like you all had a lot of fun.  Glad you're home safely.

No baby.  Still waiting.


----------



## princessmom29

I think i may have done serious damage to my embroidery machine, and i thought i would see if anyone has any insight before i cart it off to be fixed. I was doing an applique and tried to sew through too many layers. The needle got caught somewhere in the bobbin area and broke, pulling the bobbin case up and out of place with it. I put in all back together and tried to sew and it bird nested on the back and popped the bobbin case back out agian. Now the bobbin case is not moving at all and I can't pull up the bobbin thread at all. I reset the bobbin case the way it shows in thew manual. It just said to set the little part that sticks out agianst the spring. Anyone have any ideas??

ETA : The machine is a singer futura ce-150


----------



## DisneyKings

Stephres said:


> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!





Thanks!  That's a great idea.  I bookmarked it to use.


My total score for today--getting in to see UP for $3 with kids drink & popcorn included!!!  We went to the kids movie, but when we got in the theatre there weren't any seats left so they said we could go see 3-D UP instead if we wanted to.


----------



## disneymomof1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> And the last for now...because this thing is toooo slow for me!  (And I hear Buckley whinning downstairs....he must want to move again.)
> 
> We went to MK this day...recycles for the boys and Katie too really...her outfit was from her birthday, only for her birthday she had a pair of pant with "TINK" down one leg...we decided that would be too hot for FL in June!
> 
> Here they are waiting on the morning bus...aren't they all so cool in their new sunglasses and new fans "Tinker Bell" brought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Tinker Bell...she was so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And becuase 3-D pictures are just fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids got to help turn the lights out for the night time parade.



Love all your pics and customs, looks like you had a great trip.  I just love the pic with Tinkerbell, can't wait to see her !!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all think that the Ariel one is too short as a dress?  It seems a weird length, too short for a dress but too long for anything besides crop pants and it will be too hot in Sept for those.
> 
> Are there any tutorials out there for layering ruffles?  I love the look and I want to make sure I do it correctly, or at least efficiently!
> 
> Thanks!




Both of these dresses are gorgeous, and so is your DD and baby Lily, ADORABLE !!!

Princess Kell-Awesome score on the $6.00 American Girl doll, you beat my score of a brand new AG doll for $15.00, from my cousin's step-daughters yard sale.  

Steph- love your tutorial for the easy fits with elastic in the back, such a great idea, such a clean and finished look and a such a great idea!!


----------



## eeyore3847

2 little cute dresses finished today 









Lori


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Lori, Kim, Shannon, Aimee and everyone else that I am forgetting, I just wanted to say that you guys are making some adorable things. I love the dresses and outfits. Just too cute and if I quoted it all it would take a whole page.


----------



## Miz Diz

Thank you all for the links and your insight.  We just got back from WDW and I have some pics of the clothes I did for my kids.  

I was really happy with the Evil Queen/ 7 dwarfs shirt I did for dd.  This is the first piece of clothing I've ever done.  I've only done a pocket book and curtains before.  I did not use a pattern (big mistake) and it took forever to do.  The Evil Queen and 7 dwarfs are iron on patches.  I do not have an embroidery machine.

I bought this dress from Target and added the applique.






The kids did the Albatross Pirate Adventure.  I bought dd a pair of shorts from Target and added the pirate fabric on the bottom and made her an easy hair accessory.











DS's Yoda is an iron on patch, but a girl told him she thought it was a cool shirt and asked him where he got it. She couldn't tell it was an iron on patch.





On this shirt, I had intended on doing one more layer of the floral pattern, but I thought the shirt was long enough AND most importantly - it was midnight when I finally finished this and we were leaving the next morning.  
I thought the 7 dwarfs would have looked better on the purple, but I didn't have enough fabric.











I am making another disser 3 applique Mickey shirts for her kids.  It's a surprise, though.  I am going to send them to her next week.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> Marah,
> 
> Did you see Leslie's tutorial on a stripwork skirt? It was the second thing I made, and was easy to understand. She gives you the math.... so you could make it for your DD's size..... it isn't just small sizes, you base it on her measurements.



whose Leslie?  I want to learn how to make a stripwork skirt too!


----------



## 2cutekidz

I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum. 









*emcreative*, Here'e the tute on my blog for a double layer stripwork skirt - you could easily make it one layer though with or without a ruffle.  I can talk you through any modifications if you need me to. 

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

Here's a picture of a stripwork and a simple skirt too.  Don't know what your fabrics are, but the second skirt might work and it is super easy to make.











disneygirlsanddrew said:


> whose Leslie?  I want to learn how to make a stripwork skirt too!



LOL!  Hi!  That's me!  I posted a link for my blog and the stripwork skirt tute.


----------



## Miz Diz

eeyore3847 said:


> 2 little cute dresses finished today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Sooo adorable!


ncmomof2 said:


>


Love this!


The Moonk's Mom said:


>



I never thought about using sheets.  These are great.  I might have to try something similar for dd next year.  Great job!


----------



## Rymer

hi everyone, I am totally new here.  we are headed to Disney in Oct and I really want to get my daughter a beautiful cinderella dress or snow white.  we are going to do cindy's castle for her birthday (she turns 4 when we are there!!) and want to get her a dress for that dinner.  can anyone point me to a person or website.  all these outfits on this thread are amazing!! I'm so jealous that you all can do this stuff.  it's beautiful.


----------



## LisaZoe

Opinions please!!!

I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:






Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):






The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.

I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.

THANKS!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Leslie, It's nice to meet you!  I can't wait to check out your blog.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was at joann's today and saw a ruffler for $14.99.  Has anyone bought this?  does it work?  How does it work?  I have only made a few things so any information you can give me would be helpful because I hate hand ruffling things! LOL!  Can you connect it to any type of machine?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> This is just amazingly darling!!! Love It!



Thanks so much!



jessica52877 said:


> Shannon,
> Have you made the wrap skirt for you? I just bought it. It looks so cute (and easy). Do I just tie it on? I assume I do but never had anything like that before. I don't have any twill tape and don't think I want to use ribbon so I guess I'll make some ties out of fabric for the one I have to make right now.



I've not made it yet, except in my mind 100 times!  I have one cut out, and I don't remember now why I didn't finish it.  Something got in front of it on the table, and it was all over!



LisaZoe said:


> That is really cute. I especially like the ruffles in the back. I really need to try something like that soon.



Thanks so much, Lisa!  It was lots of fun, but I have to admit that I'm glad those ruffles are over with! 



vargas17 said:


> This is awesome!!  I live the polka dots!!




LOVE me some polka dots!  Thanks!



3goofyboys said:


> I'm jumping in here even though I haven't been on this thread in forever and a day.  I HAVE made the wrap skirt for me and I love, love, love it!  It is super cute on and it's really simple, I can whip one out in about 30 minutes.  It is just tied on, but I'm toying with the idea of a hook and eye for my next one in place of the ties.



This is good to know - I need to pull that back out and get at it!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Lori, Kim, Shannon, Aimee and everyone else that I am forgetting, I just wanted to say that you guys are making some adorable things. I love the dresses and outfits. Just too cute and if I quoted it all it would take a whole page.



Thanks!  Isn't it fun gaining inspiration from each other?



Rymer said:


> hi everyone, I am totally new here.  we are headed to Disney in Oct and I really want to get my daughter a beautiful cinderella dress or snow white.  we are going to do cindy's castle for her birthday (she turns 4 when we are there!!) and want to get her a dress for that dinner.  can anyone point me to a person or website.  all these outfits on this thread are amazing!! I'm so jealous that you all can do this stuff.  it's beautiful.



You will notice that many on this thread have their ebay or etsy IDs in their signature.  That is usually an indication that they are willing to sew for others.  Even if that person doesn't have items currently listed, they are generally willing to send you pictures of things they have created and list something specific for you if you wish.  You could also PM someone if you see something that you like and ask if they would be willing to list something for you.


----------



## LisaZoe

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was at joann's today and saw a ruffler for $14.99.  Has anyone bought this?  does it work?  How does it work?  I have only made a few things so any information you can give me would be helpful because I hate hand ruffling things! LOL!  Can you connect it to any type of machine?  Thanks for the help!



That's the kind I have... or at least I got mine at JoAnn's for about that price so it's probably very similar. It worked great on my old Kenmore machine but a not on a newer White machine I used to have. I worry that it is hard on the machine so I have mine on my back-up Brother rather than risk it on my main machine. It works pretty well but I've never had much luck really fine tuning the ratio of the ruffling so I still usually have to do some bobbin thread pulling to adjust it to fit where the ruffle will be attached. I love having it, though, and don't mind doing tiered twirl skirts nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



I think it looks great!  And, certainly, who am I to critique your work, of all people!  If you feel that the there's not enough contrast, the only thing that I would say is have you considered doing the rolled edged hems on the top kinda sheer fabric on the left, and then the pink right under that in a raspberry color?  I wonder if that thin punch of color would serve to separate the colors and at the same time, unify it with the ruched (or however you spell that!) ruffle on the right layer.  Make sense?


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!


ok, so I'm obviously not a "great" seamstress to say the very least, but here's my take on it.  First of all, I LOVE the tink dress, the style of skirt, everything about it!  For me, I think I like it better than the second because all the fabrics "belong" in the story; they coordinate and relate back to each other color wise, but also using the coordinates in the details, etc.  I think the pink is similar in color, but the patterns don't speak to each other if that makes sense.  I do think it would be a cute kind of goth lolita style skirt with a corset style top because it has a little more of a lingeree (sp) feel (but not inappropriate)  If I sound like an idiot, feel free to ignore the comment.



2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *emcreative*, Here'e the tute on my blog for a double layer stripwork skirt - you could easily make it one layer though with or without a ruffle.  I can talk you through any modifications if you need me to.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.htm
> 
> Here's a picture of a stripwork and a simple skirt too.  Don't know what your fabrics are, but the second skirt might work and it is super easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Hi!  That's me!  I posted a link for my blog and the stripwork skirt tute.


Super cute!!! I love the sleeping beauty- I definitely need to get a petti- it really makes it special!



Miz Diz said:


> Thank you all for the links and your insight.  We just got back from WDW and I have some pics of the clothes I did for my kids.
> 
> I was really happy with the Evil Queen/ 7 dwarfs shirt I did for dd.  This is the first piece of clothing I've ever done.  I've only done a pocket book and curtains before.  I did not use a pattern (big mistake) and it took forever to do.  The Evil Queen and 7 dwarfs are iron on patches.  I do not have an embroidery machine.
> 
> I bought this dress from Target and added the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids did the Albatross Pirate Adventure.  I bought dd a pair of shorts from Target and added the pirate fabric on the bottom and made her an easy hair accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Yoda is an iron on patch, but a girl told him she thought it was a cool shirt and asked him where he got it. She couldn't tell it was an iron on patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this shirt, I had intended on doing one more layer of the floral pattern, but I thought the shirt was long enough AND most importantly - it was midnight when I finally finished this and we were leaving the next morning.
> I thought the 7 dwarfs would have looked better on the purple, but I didn't have enough fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making another disser 3 applique Mickey shirts for her kids.  It's a surprise, though.  I am going to send them to her next week.


Great job!!  Looks like a wonderful trip, too!


eeyore3847 said:


> 2 little cute dresses finished today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Super cute as usual.  For the ruffles on the outside of the dress, do you rolled hem the edges and then gather the middle?


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> That's the kind I have... or at least I got mine at JoAnn's for about that price so it's probably very similar. It worked great on my old Kenmore machine but a not on a newer White machine I used to have. I worry that it is hard on the machine so I have mine on my back-up Brother rather than risk it on my main machine. It works pretty well but I've never had much luck really fine tuning the ratio of the ruffling so I still usually have to do some bobbin thread pulling to adjust it to fit where the ruffle will be attached. I love having it, though, and don't mind doing tiered twirl skirts nearly as much as I used to.



I'm so tempted to try one of these. I've looked at the one from Janome, the maker of my machine, but they want $90 for it. Has anyone tried the more expensive one and can tell me the difference?

I'm loving the tiered skirts for my daughter, but still run 2 full rows of gathering stitches on each row. It takes FOREVER! It took me over 3 hours to make her last skirt, which is an ETERNITY in my sewing timeframe!


----------



## Stephres

hudsonsinaf said:


> I absolutely adore this outfit!!!!  What pattern for the shirt did you use???  I love the combination of colors and the look with the capris!  Your daughter is so cute!  I'm thinking I am gonna have to get that pattern and make something for my DD Katie.  I  it!



It is the Emma Swing Top from youcanmakethis.com. I really liked the pattern but I have to tell you it is open in the back and I know that is not for everyone:






I like it because Megan is still little and it is soooo hot here. The fabric is from JoAnn's. I picked up the flowers from the juvenile section. I bought it because it was on sale and it has some polyester in it so I thought, less ironing! The stripe is from the quilting section. 



aimeeg said:


>



Holy ruffles, Batman! That is sooooo adorable.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



I love all the pictures and the mini trip report but my favorite is thinking of all the geeks marveling at the dress made from their sheets! 



revrob said:


>



Cute cute cute! That AbbyGrace is getting more beautiful each day. I love the butt ruffles on the dress.



ncmomof2 said:


>



I love the minnie one and the ariel one looks just fine length-wise. Everything you are making is so cute!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



That fabric is so pretty! Poor mama, it is always so stressful when they decide to give themselves a trim!



princessmom29 said:


> I think i may have done serious damage to my embroidery machine, and i thought i would see if anyone has any insight before i cart it off to be fixed. I was doing an applique and tried to sew through too many layers. The needle got caught somewhere in the bobbin area and broke, pulling the bobbin case up and out of place with it. I put in all back together and tried to sew and it bird nested on the back and popped the bobbin case back out agian. Now the bobbin case is not moving at all and I can't pull up the bobbin thread at all. I reset the bobbin case the way it shows in thew manual. It just said to set the little part that sticks out agianst the spring. Anyone have any ideas??
> 
> ETA : The machine is a singer futura ce-150



I don't have an embroidery machine but 



eeyore3847 said:


>



Cute dresses Lori. You must have missed sewing during the move, because you are sewing up a storm!



Miz Diz said:


>



That is totally cute! I love all your outfits, but this one is so special. I can't believe you let a little thing like midnight deter you from a final layer! 



LisaZoe said:


>



Honestly Lisa, it is awful. You must send it me to immediately (is is a size 5-8?).

Really, I can see what you are saying, it looks too long and the layers don't stand out enough? What if you add a boutique ruffle around the bottom layer in a contrast? I think it looks really cool with that petti in the darker color on the bottom. Other than that, it is perfect!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



Lisa - I'm trying to catch up, and I'm sure everyone has already responded, but I wanted to say I think both skirts are extremely adorable!  I think one difference between the two skirts is the distance between the ruffles... for example on the first skirt, you could see the material between the two ruffles... so if the material is letter A and ruffle is B, you had A1B1A1B1A2B2A2B2, where in the second skirt you had A1B1B1A2B2B2 - does that make sense at all?


----------



## tricia

PrincessKell said:


> NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!!
> 
> Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS!
> 
> Total score.



What an awesome score.  Georgia must be soooo happy.



aimeeg said:


> Chucks-



Very pretty.  Love the ruffles in the front.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks to whoever came up with the shorts out of the pillow panels...Patrick loves them!!!  Katie's dress got a lot of attention because they are a reproduction of the sheets most of us Star Wars geeks had as kids....we kept hearing..."Hey!  She's wearing my sheets!"



Thanks for the mini TR.  Love seeing the pics.  I did not have those sheets, but my brother did.



revrob said:


> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



Beautiful.  She must love it.



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!



Beautiful.  Red, black and yellow are always a favourite of mine.  And I think the Ariel dress is fine as is.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished this last night for Abby and I Like the dress, Love the bloomers, I hate the cupcake! It is off, I dont know how this happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really noticable?



Nope, not noticeable.  And oh my about the cutting off of a curl.  I think every little girl has done that at least once.



eeyore3847 said:


> 2 little cute dresses finished today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Both cute as usual, but I really love the second one.




Miz Diz said:


>



Love all your outfits.  This one looks great, no one would ever know that it was meant to be different.


----------



## KARAJ

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was at joann's today and saw a ruffler for $14.99.  Has anyone bought this?  does it work?  How does it work?  I have only made a few things so any information you can give me would be helpful because I hate hand ruffling things! LOL!  Can you connect it to any type of machine?  Thanks for the help!



I bought a $14.99 one at Joann's and have had a great time with it. I use it on a Singer Futura 250


----------



## karamat

Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!



Love the outfit and the tutorial!!  Thanks for sharing.  

And your mullet comment made me laugh out loud!  We were just telling DH's father that DD (18 months) is developing a mullet - her fine hair is not really growing in, except in the back where its getting a little longer and developing some curls.


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I'm obviously not a "great" seamstress to say the very least, but here's my take on it.  First of all, I LOVE the tink dress, the style of skirt, everything about it!  For me, I think I like it better than the second because all the fabrics "belong" in the story; they coordinate and relate back to each other color wise, but also using the coordinates in the details, etc.  I think the pink is similar in color, but the patterns don't speak to each other if that makes sense.  I do think it would be a cute kind of goth lolita style skirt with a corset style top because it has a little more of a lingeree (sp) feel (but not inappropriate)  If I sound like an idiot, feel free to ignore the comment.



You definitely don't sound like an idiot. I understand what you are saying. I think that might be part of my problem with it - the fabrics aren't really working as a whole as I'd thought they would when I selected them. The colors do match better in person than in my photo but I should know better than to try to pick fabrics in the middle of the night without double checking in natural light before proceeding. LOL



revrob said:


> I think it looks great!  And, certainly, who am I to critique your work, of all people!  If you feel that the there's not enough contrast, the only thing that I would say is have you considered doing the rolled edged hems on the top kinda sheer fabric on the left, and then the pink right under that in a raspberry color?  I wonder if that thin punch of color would serve to separate the colors and at the same time, unify it with the ruched (or however you spell that!) ruffle on the right layer.  Make sense?



That's a good idea. I think I have some serger thread in a dark pink so I'll do an experiment to see if the contrast helps.



Stephres said:


> Honestly Lisa, it is awful. You must send it me to immediately (is is a size 5-8?).
> 
> Really, I can see what you are saying, it looks too long and the layers don't stand out enough? What if you add a boutique ruffle around the bottom layer in a contrast? I think it looks really cool with that petti in the darker color on the bottom. Other than that, it is perfect!



LOL, it does happen to be in that size range.  I think that's part of the problem. The first one was more of a 3/4 so the tiers were narrower. I didn't think extra length would make a big difference but it seems to throw the proportions off.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Lisa - I'm trying to catch up, and I'm sure everyone has already responded, but I wanted to say I think both skirts are extremely adorable!  I think one difference between the two skirts is the distance between the ruffles... for example on the first skirt, you could see the material between the two ruffles... so if the material is letter A and ruffle is B, you had A1B1A1B1A2B2A2B2, where in the second skirt you had A1B1B1A2B2B2 - does that make sense at all?



I'm not sure I understand the number/letter coding but I think I get what you are saying. I think it might be better to do 3 tiers instead of 2 so I can keep the proportions of the overlapping layers closer from one size to another. I did intentionally change the lengths of the layers on the second skirt so more of the underlying fabric showed  but I think that on top of this being a longer skirt overall worked against me.


----------



## my*2*angels

2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *emcreative*, Here'e the tute on my blog for a double layer stripwork skirt - you could easily make it one layer though with or without a ruffle.  I can talk you through any modifications if you need me to.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.htm
> 
> Here's a picture of a stripwork and a simple skirt too.  Don't know what your fabrics are, but the second skirt might work and it is super easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Hi!  That's me!  I posted a link for my blog and the stripwork skirt tute.



This is soooo cute!  LOVE it!



LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



HOLY COW!  I wish I had 1/10th of your talent lady!  I would case that Tinkerbell in a heartbeat!  Sooooo cute!  The second skirt is hideous and I think you should get it out of your house immediately!  I will PM you my address!  Seriously,  I love the look of these skirts, but I am thinking it is the lack of contrast that may be bugging you.  Could you add some accent in the darker pink?


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> *emcreative*, Here'e the tute on my blog for a double layer stripwork skirt - you could easily make it one layer though with or without a ruffle.  I can talk you through any modifications if you need me to.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.htm
> 
> Here's a picture of a stripwork and a simple skirt too.  Don't know what your fabrics are, but the second skirt might work and it is super easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Hi!  That's me!  I posted a link for my blog and the stripwork skirt tute.



Thanks!  I was also thinking "Umm...who's Leslie?"  LOL! 

This is what she picked out:









Well, I'm not sure the red is actual one, it's close at least- she said it "Made her think of cherry blossoms"

Thanks so much for posting the link!


----------



## Stephres

my*2*angels said:


> HOLY COW!  I wish I had 1/10th of your talent lady!  I would case that Tinkerbell in a heartbeat!  Sooooo cute!  The second skirt is hideous and I think you should get it out of your house immediately!  I will PM you my address!  Seriously,  I love the look of these skirts, but I am thinking it is the lack of contrast that may be bugging you.  Could you add some accent in the darker pink?



You are too late Mindy, she already told me it is exactly Megan's size!


----------



## jeniamt

hudsonsinaf said:


> My life is going bonkers right now - DD (5 mo) is having hearing issues, I have kidney stones and a kidney infection, and DH is deploying.  My therapy - SEWING   Anyways, I have decided to try some appliques.    I want to do Sebastian and Flounder and was sent cutouts from a sheet (thank you Laura!).  Should I just put them on the t-shirt or would I be better off using different materials and piecing it together?
> 
> Also, I would like to make my youngest dd a shirt and applique a Mickey head on it for the Christmas party... she will be 10 months old when we go, so probably in the size 9-12 months.  Does anyone know a good pattern I should use?  I've always used Simplicity, Buttericks, and McCalls, but am willing to venture into the YCMT patterns.
> 
> TIA


Sorry to hear about everything going on in your life... when it rains it pours.  Get sewing is my best advice!  Here is what I recently did w/ Flounder and Sebastian (Carla's Easy Fit Pants):






Here is the top (combo Simply Sweet Halter & stripwork):







The Moonk's Mom said:


> Since I do not think I feel like doing another TR this year...I will share just the important pics with you guys.  Since photobucket is so slow...I will spread this over a few posts.
> 
> We drove down on Friday afternoon as far a St. Augustine.  We stayed in a Confort Suites just off the interstate.  Then we got up early and arrived at WDW around 9:30.  We were very happy our room was ready...we stayed at ASMu in a family suite.  It was soooo nice to have the extra space this year!
> 
> We spent our first day at Animal Kingdom.  It was sooo much fun!!  And for my BIG, HUGE Thank you to T!!!!!  She was nice enough to let me CASE her AK outfit....mine were not as nice as her's...but when you work in 3's....you tend to cut down on too many details!  But the kids got TONS of attention!  I made them out of a very lightweight cotton so the kids were really cool all day...thank goodness because it was way hot!
> 
> 
> Meeting Flick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the parade, many, many CM's stopped to comment on the kids outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Wilderness Lodge for dinner...we were supposed to eat at Whispering Canyon, but the kids didn't want to eat there......so we ate at the CS Roaring Fork, I think.  Really, it was okay...little cheaper that way!   But, WL is beautiful!  Tim said we may have to figure out a way to stay there someday!  I can only hope!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Day 2, Sunday, we went to DHS to STAR WARS WEEKENDS!!!!!  Patrick was looking forward to this all year!
> 
> Waiting in line to meet an Ewok...not sure who...but he was short and hairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before the Star Wars parade...the little Green men enlisted my kids.



The outfits are awesome!!! Looks like you had a great time!



revrob said:


> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



OOHhh I love a Vida!  Adorable!!!



LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



Honestly, I think it is awesome.  But if it feels weird to you, what about doing the rolled hem on the sheer top fabric on the left in the red color (it currently looks white)?  That way there would be more contrast and symmetry of color throughout the skirt.


----------



## my*2*angels

Stephres said:


> You are too late Mindy, she already told me it is exactly Megan's size!



Just my luck, day late and a dollar short!


----------



## jeniamt

LisaZoe:

Here I am giving you my opinion when I don't even know how to do a rolled hem let alone change the color of my serger thread to red!  It came threaded in white so white thread is what I sew!  I tried doing a rolled he once and it turned out to be a big mess!


----------



## revrob

jeniamt said:


> LisaZoe:
> 
> Here I am giving you my opinion when I don't even know how to do a rolled hem let alone change the color of my serger thread to red!  It came threaded in white so white thread is what I sew!  I tried doing a rolled he once and it turned out to be a big mess!



You need a Baby Lock!


----------



## twob4him

3huskymom said:


> Please help! I am trying to learn my new embroidery machine. I bought some applique and embroidery patterns last night. I get how to do the embroidery patterns but not sure how to do the applique. I am trying to make the mad hatter and I found an online tutorial and it said the machine should stitch out the outline first, does that really happen or do I need to put the applique fabric down from the first  stitch???? Really confused here!


LOL you sound like me! I watched the one video on the swak website and then jumped right in. ARggg I messed up like three times. But yes, I like the first pass (outline) , then put the fabric down, it will outline it again. Then trim as close as you can then it will satin stitch it nicely on the third pass. Also, did you know you can back up or go forward 10 stitches at a time?? I needed to know that when my thread broke. I stopped, rethreaded, backed up 20 stitches and restarted. On my machine you press the "+" or "-" sign to do this. Good luck and can't wait to see what you do!!



LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



I love them both and stared at it to figure out the difference. I think the striped ruffle on the second skirt is great. I think if you added it to the bottom of the skirt all the way around...the dark bold would balance out the similiar color layers and pull the skirt together. Just a thought...they are both quite lovely Lisa...and I just love your work and creativity!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> I love the strip work Mickey gang dress. Are those embroidery designs along the bottom? I so need to get PED Basic so I can get some fun designs to play with... and possibly try some digitizing.
> 
> I think the length of the Ariel dress is just right. She's fully covered and it looks like it will be nice and cool.



They are embroidery.  I borrowed a friend's Brother Disney machine.  It is the one they sold at Walmart a few years ago.  Now I want one!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the compliments on my DD Sleeping Beauty outfit. It was fun to do. I remember distinctly there are 7 yards of the 3 inch ruffles on the front of the dress. I also hand ruffled the whole front. The ruffle on the hem I did with the ruffler but I wanted to get the front perfect. 

Lisa, I think your issue with the skirt is not having a top to match. I think if you had your top pictured with the skirt you would be happier. All you need to do is pull your skirt colors into your top and it will click for you. I love the style of the skirt and the Tink set is really beautiful.


----------



## LisaZoe

jeniamt said:


> LisaZoe:
> 
> Here I am giving you my opinion when I don't even know how to do a rolled hem let alone change the color of my serger thread to red!  It came threaded in white so white thread is what I sew!  I tried doing a rolled he once and it turned out to be a big mess!



LOL, I only change serger thread when I must. It's really not hard but for some reason I avoid it as much as possible. Mostly I leave white on since that works for most fabric I use. 



my*2*angels said:


> HOLY COW!  I wish I had 1/10th of your talent lady!  I would case that Tinkerbell in a heartbeat!  Sooooo cute!  The second skirt is hideous and I think you should get it out of your house immediately!  I will PM you my address!  Seriously,  I love the look of these skirts, but I am thinking it is the lack of contrast that may be bugging you.  Could you add some accent in the darker pink?





twob4him said:


> I love them both and stared at it to figure out the difference. I think the striped ruffle on the second skirt is great. I think if you added it to the bottom of the skirt all the way around...the dark bold would balance out the similiar color layers and pull the skirt together. Just a thought...they are both quite lovely Lisa...and I just love your work and creativity!!!



Thanks so much for all the compliments and suggestions. I think I might let it sit for awhile to see if sudden inspiration hits. I am tempted to take the whole thing apart and make the tiers shorter with a 3rd tier added - probably a narrow ruffle.



aimeeg said:


> Lisa, I think your issue with the skirt is not having a top to match. I think if you had your top pictured with the skirt you would be happier. All you need to do is pull your skirt colors into your top and it will click for you. I love the style of the skirt and the Tink set is really beautiful.



I can't decide what style top I want for this. I was thinking something with Fancy Nancy would be really cute or a cute ballerina applique.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> I can't decide what style top I want for this. I was thinking something with Fancy Nancy would be really cute or a cute ballerina applique.



And my thought was the reason you liked the first so much better than the second was because the colors are "balanced/symmetrical" in the first.  The heavier pattern is on the bottom of the skirt AND the bottom of the shirt, balancing it all out.  But on the second, it goes from dark on the bottom to light on the top.

Take some of the darker pink material and lay it on the top of the skirt.  See if maybe your eye likes that better?

(and I think that, once you add a pretty ballerina top, it will be TOTALLY HORRIBLE AND RUINED and so you'll have to send it ALL to my house to wipe it from your memory!  )


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!



Ok so I am the last person who should be giving advice...but I think for me it is the fact that the first layer in the yellow skirt has some depth to it with the design on it, and the second one is great but the top layer of pink just looks to flat. No visual interest to draw your eye to it. Does that sound right?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

aimeeg said:


> Chucks-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree you can do a lot with the Simply Sweet pattern. The sky is the limit when you use your imagination.


I love this!




revrob said:


> You better get to sewing!  I'm happy to answer any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is TOO CUTE!  I think I need to make one for AbbyGrace.  She didn't like the idea that this one wasn't for her.  I had to sneak it out of the house to mail it!
> 
> I have ALWAYS loved that Sleeping Beauty, Aimee!  The ruffles on the front   Just beautiful!
> 
> Ok, I've got pics uploading - let's see if they're ready.
> 
> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.


I love the Pokey dots! 


ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all think that the Ariel one is too short as a dress?  It seems a weird length, too short for a dress but too long for anything besides crop pants and it will be too hot in Sept for those.
> 
> Are there any tutorials out there for layering ruffles?  I love the look and I want to make sure I do it correctly, or at least efficiently!
> 
> Thanks!


I think it is the right legnth for a dress. 


LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



The Tink skirt reminds me of Flower Petals, I think the scale might be off on the pink if that makes sense like the underskirt is just a smidge too long. 

I also ment to quote Stephres, I love the Shorts tute, I have a huge problem with pants fitting Katie. Nothing fits her her backside is forever hanging out of her pants.


----------



## teresajoy

luvinyou said:


> Thanks!  Isn't she just the sweetest?  Your comment is why I came and posted the picture of the blankets



I'm glad you posted them! 

Those baby pictures make me want another one so bad though!! 




Stephres said:


> You're welcome: thanks for telling me to write it (did you know you had that much power?).
> !


Wow! Who knew!!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



I love all your pictures!! I think Katie's Star Wars dress was my favorite!!! Your kids are all so adorable!!! 



PrincessKell said:


> NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!!
> 
> Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS!
> 
> Total score.



Oh my goodness Kelly!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Which one is she!!!!?? PICTURES please!!!  Georgia must have been so happy!!! 



aimeeg said:


> I also agree you can do a lot with the Simply Sweet pattern. The sky is the limit when you use your imagination.



GORGEOUS!!!!!! I love that! 


revrob said:


>



Shannon that is FABULOUS!!!! WOW!!! That really is wonderful!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he Ariel one is too short as a dress?  It seems a weird length, too short for a dress but too long for anything besides crop pants and it will be too hot in Sept for those.
> 
> Are there any tutorials out there for layering ruffles?  I love the look and I want to make sure I do it correctly, or at least efficiently!
> 
> Thanks!



I love the dresses!!! And, I think the Ariel one looks great as a dress! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished this last night for Abby and I Like the dress, Love the bloomers, I hate the cupcake! It is off, I dont know how this happened!


I'm not sure what's wrong with the cupcake, it looks fine to me. 


Miz Diz said:


> Thank you all for the links and your insight.  We just got back from WDW and I have some pics of the clothes I did for my kids.
> 
> I was really happy with the Evil Queen/ 7 dwarfs shirt I did for dd.  This is the first piece of clothing I've ever done.  I've only done a pocket book and curtains before.  I did not use a pattern (big mistake) and it took forever to do.  The Evil Queen and 7 dwarfs are iron on patches.  I do not have an embroidery machine.


CUTE outfits and kids!!! I love the Evil Queen one! 


2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is so pretty! I don't remember it!


----------



## dezimber

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I made up my own pattern for some board shorts with elastic for Tyler last year. It was pretty easy.





jessica52877 said:


> I would get Carla's easy fit pants from youcanmakethis.com . They'll last forever and since he seems to in several sizes they'll fit perfect! You can make them to his size easily and use it forever!



Thank you for the replies. The pattern I have is a zipper fly with a short rise. My mom thought we would able convert it to elastic waist but after looking closer at the pattern it would be difficult to get the right fit.  He is difficult to fit in non-stretch pants and shorts.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I took a pair of Tyler's shorts that fit him well, Folded them in Half and added an inch to each side then traced it.   I made sure I made the waist long so they wouldnt end up  "cracky"


----------



## dezimber

I might have to try that out.  I have a ton of practice fabric I play with before cutting the valuable Disney fabric because there very few choices these days.


----------



## Rymer

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> I've not made it yet, except in my mind 100 times!  I have one cut out, and I don't remember now why I didn't finish it.  Something got in front of it on the table, and it was all over!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Lisa!  It was lots of fun, but I have to admit that I'm glad those ruffles are over with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE me some polka dots!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know - I need to pull that back out and get at it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Isn't it fun gaining inspiration from each other?
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that many on this thread have their ebay or etsy IDs in their signature.  That is usually an indication that they are willing to sew for others.  Even if that person doesn't have items currently listed, they are generally willing to send you pictures of things they have created and list something specific for you if you wish.  You could also PM someone if you see something that you like and ask if they would be willing to list something for you.



Thank you for your reply! I will take a look when I get home tonight.  I am at work and they block all the pictures here! so annoying.  hopefully I can find something.  I'm addicted to this thread now!!


----------



## littlepeppers

We needed a rally shirt.  Everyone in the house had a LSU shirt for the big game except for my DD.  I whipped this one up in 45min before our company came over.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I LOVE all of the skirts with the petti's under them.  Now I MUST have one for my girls.  Where is the cheapest place to purchase them?


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> This is so pretty! I don't remember it!



I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all the first appliques I did on my new machine. I tested my new Kenmore on these.  )










This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​








The bling!


----------



## troijka

LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



Okay, I nned to know if this is a tutorial or did you just do the skirt on your own.  I love it and want to do a version
Thanks,
Christi


----------



## larklynn

Can I as where you guys get your patterns or directions for your outfits and you pillowcase outfits


----------



## my*2*angels

littlepeppers said:


> We needed a rally shirt.  Everyone in the house had a LSU shirt for the big game except for my DD.  I whipped this one up in 45min before our company came over.



Very cute!



2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all some of the first appliques I did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bling!



Leslie, those are FANTASTIC!  I love them all!


----------



## revrob

larklynn said:


> Can I as where you guys get your patterns or directions for your outfits and you pillowcase outfits



If you will go back to the very first post of this thread (or any of the past threads on this topic) you will find VERY DETAILED instructions that will answer all of your questions.  Check it out.  If you still have questions, most of us would be happy to answer.  However, in the interest of time for all of us, it is best to check out the first post before we re-hash the same questions over and over again.  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Revrob, I like your new avatar.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all some of the first appliques I did besides Mickey heads. I tested my new machine on these.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bling!



AAAWWWW...OOOOHHHH, these are just beautiful!  Wow, some of your first appliques?  Amazingly perfect.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> If you will go back to the very first post of this thread (or any of the past threads on this topic) you will find VERY DETAILED instructions that will answer all of your questions.  Check it out.  If you still have questions, most of us would be happy to answer.  However, in the interest of time for all of us, it is best to check out the first post before we re-hash the same questions over and over again.  Thanks!



Shannon,

I actually when to bed last night  so I missed everything posted-but I did see Abby Grace. She is getting so big!!!!!! And the Ariel dress is adorable!!!!


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> Revrob, I like your new avatar.



THANKS!  It's me and my mom on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad this past spring!




livndisney said:


> Shannon,
> 
> I actually when to bed last night  so I missed everything posted-but I did see Abby Grace. She is getting so big!!!!!! And the Ariel dress is adorable!!!!



Thank you!  I can't believe how big AbbyGrace is getting!  She is such a big girl!  How is Miss Morgan doing?  Are the chickenpox healed up yet?


----------



## tricia

2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all some of the first appliques I did besides Mickey heads. I tested my new machine on these.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Those are Gorgeous.  I love that you did a different style for each dress.​


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> It is the Emma Swing Top from youcanmakethis.com. I really liked the pattern but I have to tell you it is open in the back and I know that is not for everyone:



It is really cute!  I know about the open back but I heard it was so hot down there.


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> This is so pretty! I don't remember it!





MinnieVanMom said:


> AAAWWWW...OOOOHHHH, these are just beautiful!  Wow, some of your first appliques?  Amazingly perfect.



They were the first appliques I did on my new (then) machine.  My old singer did not applique well.  Cinderella was done on the singer and if you looked at them side by side you'd see the difference.  The princesses were cut out from pillowcases.


----------



## jeniamt

revrob said:


> You need a Baby Lock!



Oh don't I know it!  Unfortuntately, this dress:






just cost me nearly $800.  Yes, our kitty decided to eat the leftover 6 inches of gold bias tape (bottom of dress). It nearly cost me $4000 as he was heading into surgery but after 3 days of not eating finally scarfed down a whole bowl of food.  Thankfully!!!  Anyway, there went my Baby Lock.




2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all some of the first appliques I did besides Mickey heads. I tested my new machine on these.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bling!


----------



## ncmomof2

2cutekidz said:


> ​





Those are absolutely amazing!​


----------



## Stephres

Stupid question: is there a pattern that correlates to the build a bear animals? Megan wants a matching outfit for her build a bear dog and I think the american girl size would be too tight. What do you guys use for stuffed animals (please don't say you wing it!)?


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> THANKS!  It's me and my mom on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad this past spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I can't believe how big AbbyGrace is getting!  She is such a big girl!  How is Miss Morgan doing?  Are the chickenpox healed up yet?



Yes thankfully the spots are healing we now have fading brown patches. I know she is not contagious anymore but her poor skin looks so bad still I still don't want to take her out. Gotta love eczema in the florida humidity LOL.


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> Yes thankfully the spots are healing we now have fading brown patches. I know she is not contagious anymore but her poor skin looks so bad still I still don't want to take her out. Gotta love eczema in the florida humidity LOL.



Oh Cindee I hear ya!  Sydni has BAD eczema and it is NO FUN!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> Stupid question: is there a pattern that correlates to the build a bear animals? Megan wants a matching outfit for her build a bear dog and I think the american girl size would be too tight. What do you guys use for stuffed animals (please don't say you wing it!)?



LOL! I wing it! I was telling this to Marlo the other day! I just took a BAB shirt that I had bought and laid it out and cut around leaving a seam allowance. Then for the front (it was a button up shirt) I overlapped plenty on each side to fold it in and add buttons.

I also did boxers the same way. For the shirts you just need a front and back piece (no sleeves separate) and it works out well. 

Sorry my answer was not exactly what you wanted!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> LOL! I wing it! I was telling this to Marlo the other day! I just took a BAB shirt that I had bought and laid it out and cut around leaving a seam allowance. Then for the front (it was a button up shirt) I overlapped plenty on each side to fold it in and add buttons.
> 
> I also did boxers the same way. For the shirts you just need a front and back piece (no sleeves separate) and it works out well.
> 
> Sorry my answer was not exactly what you wanted!



I have a pattern for the BAB it is Simp 4624  I don't think I have used it so I can't tell you how well it works. But it says for bears 15in and 18 in.


----------



## floridascgirl

Hi All!  I am quite crafty, but don't really sew.  However, I came across this Mickey scarf, and really want to learn how to make one for our upcoming December trip.  I PM'd the poster, but haven't heard back any details.  Do any of ya'll have suggestions on how to make one of these?  Do you think that she made the whole scarf or just did the applique?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31760947&posted=1#post31760947


----------



## revrob

jeniamt said:


> Oh don't I know it!  Unfortuntately, this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cost me nearly $800.  Yes, our kitty decided to eat the leftover 6 inches of gold bias tape (bottom of dress). It nearly cost me $4000 as he was heading into surgery but after 3 days of not eating finally scarfed down a whole bowl of food.  Thankfully!!!  Anyway, there went my Baby Lock.



 WOW!  That's pretty scary!  I'm glad your kitty is ok!  But sorry it cost your Baby Lock money! 



livndisney said:


> Yes thankfully the spots are healing we now have fading brown patches. I know she is not contagious anymore but her poor skin looks so bad still I still don't want to take her out. Gotta love eczema in the florida humidity LOL.



Poor Morgan!  I hope it won't be too much longer before she can get out.  The girl needs a day in the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## LisaZoe

troijka said:


> Okay, I need to know if this is a tutorial or did you just do the skirt on your own.  I love it and want to do a version
> Thanks,
> Christi



This is my own 'pattern'. If I can figure out how to recreate the skirt in different lengths so it looks good, I would love to do an ebook for it.



jeniamt said:


> Oh don't I know it!  Unfortuntately, this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cost me nearly $800.  Yes, our kitty decided to eat the leftover 6 inches of gold bias tape (bottom of dress). It nearly cost me $4000 as he was heading into surgery but after 3 days of not eating finally scarfed down a whole bowl of food.  Thankfully!!!  Anyway, there went my Baby Lock.



Ack! That must have been so scary. I know cats will eat tinsel but I never considered one would eat bias tape.

BTW - Have you shown the front of the skirt? The back looks really cute. 



floridascgirl said:


> Hi All!  I am quite crafty, but don't really sew.  However, I came across this Mickey scarf, and really want to learn how to make one for our upcoming December trip.  I PM'd the poster, but haven't heard back any details.  Do any of ya'll have suggestions on how to make one of these?  Do you think that she made the whole scarf or just did the applique?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31760947&posted=1#post31760947



The scarf looks like it would be pretty simple to do. This might not be exactly how it was done but it's what I'd do to get a similar finished product. Start with a print fleece and a coordinating solid. Cut the print to the width and length you want for the scarf minus the length you want for the fringe at each end. Cut 2 strips of the solid the same width as the print and the length for the fringe plus the seam allowance. Sew one strip to each end of the scarf then cut it into strips about 1/2" wide to create the fringe. Attach the Mickey head shape using whatever stitch method works for you. This one looks like it was hand sewn with a blanket stitch.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Stupid question: is there a pattern that correlates to the build a bear animals? Megan wants a matching outfit for her build a bear dog and I think the american girl size would be too tight. What do you guys use for stuffed animals (please don't say you wing it!)?


I believe everyone is just winging it. I just use the CarlaC patterns, but I don't know how well they fit because everytime that I make something with the patterns Jenna puts them on her dolls. By the way I love those Mullet pants. I am going to use that technique to make Jenna her school pants. She wanted some last year that wouldn't look funny when she tucked her shirt in.


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all the first appliques I did on my new machine. I tested my new Kenmore on these.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​


Those look so cute Leslie!! 


larklynn said:


> Can I as where you guys get your patterns or directions for your outfits and you pillowcase outfits



Like Shannon said, if you check the first post you will find most of the answers right there.  I have compiled a bunch of bookmarks too that have lots and lots of free patterns, many for the pillowcase dresses. The link is in the first post and in my siggy! Let us know if you have any other questions. 



floridascgirl said:


> Hi All!  I am quite crafty, but don't really sew.  However, I came across this Mickey scarf, and really want to learn how to make one for our upcoming December trip.  I PM'd the poster, but haven't heard back any details.  Do any of ya'll have suggestions on how to make one of these?  Do you think that she made the whole scarf or just did the applique?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31760947&posted=1#post31760947



 I see that Lisa already answered your question. It shouldn't be too hard to do. We have a template for the Mickey Head in the group Photobucket account under "graphics" I do believe. I think I have a link in the bookmarks that tells how to do a blanket stitch too, if you want to check there to learn to do that. Or, I'm sure you could just do a Google search and will find some directions.

The fleece you will be using is nice, because you don't have to hem the edges or anything, since it doesn't fray. It should be a nice easy project for you, and really cute too!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mom2SamandJames said:


> We are going to DW in September with our sons ages 18 months and 4.  We have three character meals scheduled, and I'd like something cute for them to wear that is still appropriate for them to wear at the park.  We are doing Donald's safari breakfast, O'Hana breakfast, and 1900 Park fare for supper.  What do you suggest for these?
> 
> My 18 month old is in 2T clothing, and my 4 year old wears sizes 8-10.  (Yes, he really is that tall, and he isn't fat.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.  I do sew for them as much as I can.  I will be locking myself in the sewing room for many days to get some cute things done for Disney.
> 
> Dawn


For boys you can applique t-shirts with Mickey heads, instructions are in the first post of the thread.  You can also go to youcanmakethis.com and get Carla's Bowling shirt pattern.  It is great for boys.  You could also applique overalls.  There is information in the first post about our photobucket account you can find a lot of pictures there of some outfits for boys.

Heather sue made a Prince Charming costume for her little boy that would be cute for 1900 Park Fare.



PrincessKell said:


> NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!!
> 
> Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS!
> 
> Total score.


Wow!  What a great bargain.  Which doll did she get?  Pictures please!!!!



floridascgirl said:


> Hi All!  I am quite crafty, but don't really sew.  However, I came across this Mickey scarf, and really want to learn how to make one for our upcoming December trip.  I PM'd the poster, but haven't heard back any details.  Do any of ya'll have suggestions on how to make one of these?  Do you think that she made the whole scarf or just did the applique?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31760947&posted=1#post31760947





LisaZoe said:


> The scarf looks like it would be pretty simple to do. This might not be exactly how it was done but it's what I'd do to get a similar finished product. Start with a print fleece and a coordinating solid. Cut the print to the width and length you want for the scarf minus the length you want for the fringe at each end. Cut 2 strips of the solid the same width as the print and the length for the fringe plus the seam allowance. Sew one strip to each end of the scarf then cut it into strips about 1/2" wide to create the fringe. Attach the Mickey head shape using whatever stitch method works for you. This one looks like it was hand sewn with a blanket stitch.


I agree with her.  The nice thing about fleece is that it doesn't unravel so you don't have to hem it.  If you google blanket stitch you can probably find a nice tutorial on how to stitch around the Mickey Head shapes.


So many pretty dresses!  Everyone is making such beautiful stuff.

I am working on an outfit for my nephew and my son.  Hope to be finishing up soon.


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I love love love this dress!!! I'd love to be able to try to case it if you'd be willing to share how you did the whole thing!! I was thinking of it for my size 3 neice - I have the disney brother too!!! How did you know how wide to make the panels, how to get the fabric in exactly the right spot:?? Its just amazing!!


----------



## my*2*angels

For those of you who have been or know, what are the characters dressed in during October?  We are going Oct1-6 and I am wondering if they are going to be in their normal dress attire.  I was thinking they would only be in their Halloween attire at MNSSHP.  But are the parks decorated for Halloween?  Just trying to get an idea of what it is going to be like!  Thanks!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> For those of you who have been or know, what are the characters dressed in during October?  We are going Oct1-6 and I am wondering if they are going to be in their normal dress attire.  I was thinking they would only be in their Halloween attire at MNSSHP.  But are the parks decorated for Halloween?  Just trying to get an idea of what it is going to be like!  Thanks!



We've been a few times in October.    Magic Kingdom is decorated the whole time.  However, the characters are only dressed differently during MNSSHP.  We LOVE going during October.  We're gonna really miss it this year.


----------



## PrincessKell

eeyore3847 said:


> 2 little cute dresses finished today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori you always whip up the cutest little outfits. Love them



Miz Diz said:


> Thank you all for the links and your insight.  We just got back from WDW and I have some pics of the clothes I did for my kids.
> 
> I was really happy with the Evil Queen/ 7 dwarfs shirt I did for dd.  This is the first piece of clothing I've ever done.  I've only done a pocket book and curtains before.  I did not use a pattern (big mistake) and it took forever to do.  The Evil Queen and 7 dwarfs are iron on patches.  I do not have an embroidery machine.
> 
> I bought this dress from Target and added the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids did the Albatross Pirate Adventure.  I bought dd a pair of shorts from Target and added the pirate fabric on the bottom and made her an easy hair accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Yoda is an iron on patch, but a girl told him she thought it was a cool shirt and asked him where he got it. She couldn't tell it was an iron on patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this shirt, I had intended on doing one more layer of the floral pattern, but I thought the shirt was long enough AND most importantly - it was midnight when I finally finished this and we were leaving the next morning.
> I thought the 7 dwarfs would have looked better on the purple, but I didn't have enough fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making another disser 3 applique Mickey shirts for her kids.  It's a surprise, though.  I am going to send them to her next week.



Fantastic! I love the drawfs one. so cute. Great job 



2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *emcreative*, Here'e the tute on my blog for a double layer stripwork skirt - you could easily make it one layer though with or without a ruffle.  I can talk you through any modifications if you need me to.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> 
> Here's a picture of a stripwork and a simple skirt too.  Don't know what your fabrics are, but the second skirt might work and it is super easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love the skirts. SB skirt is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Rymer said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I am totally new here.  we are headed to Disney in Oct and I really want to get my daughter a beautiful cinderella dress or snow white.  we are going to do cindy's castle for her birthday (she turns 4 when we are there!!) and want to get her a dress for that dinner.  can anyone point me to a person or website.  all these outfits on this thread are amazing!! I'm so jealous that you all can do this stuff.  it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME!!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love them both. It seems like the layers are a bit too long (for me personally) but it still looks great.  What if you did some sort of applique in the little open space at the bottom in a darker pink or contrasting color?
> 
> 
> 
> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all the first appliques I did on my new machine. I tested my new Kenmore on these.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG Those are all so darn cute! I really want to make a really great outfit like that one of these days. My stuff is so simple compared to these!
> 
> Steph,  I have a pattern i made for the BAB, I can scan it and send it to ya.  But really I just added some extra room on the sides for the tops I have the directions I wrote somewhere, maybe I will do a tute and post it later after I finish the two outfits I have to make today.
> 
> I did one for a halter top and skirt, and pants. I have posted the pictures a few days back.
Click to expand...


----------



## princessmom29

I got a diagnosis on my machine. It has to go in to be fixed. The bobbin rataining clip is damaged, according to customer support at singer. It is under warranty, but i have to ship it in.


----------



## Jennia

revrob said:


> I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simply sweet with the modifications that you see in the dress.  I used a pattern from one of the big 3 pattern companies for the pattern of the peplum, but it's just straight lines, so you could really draft it yourself.



Very cute, I love seeing how versatile that pattern is! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Since I do not think I feel like doing another TR this year...I will share just the important pics with you guys.  Since photobucket is so slow...I will spread this over a few posts.
> 
> 
> The back of Katie's shirt on the way to the Safari...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the train to Rafiki's PW...the kids got to blow the whistle on the train.



They look great, I love the photo of them in the safari truck! 



PrincessKell said:


> NOW, we headed to our local thrift store, to get some Big Tshirts to make my fabulous Tshirt capris. They had 1.00 Shirts today! Love that. We didn't find any good shirts that have a nice centered design... HOWEVER.. we did score something HUGE!!
> 
> Georgia has been saving for a "real" AG doll. Even though we got the AG cousin. hehe She still wants a real one. Well, we were lookin and there she was... a packaged American Girl doll! OMG! I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Another little girl was heading over to her, and I said Georgia GO RUN GET THAT DOLL! hahaha I know bad mommy!! But, its a brand new doll... and an AG doll at that!  She skurried her little booty up got her RIGHT before the other girl. whew.... She brought it back to me. I got a naughty look from the mother (oops sorry. What can I say, I guess she knew what it was too)  Even though we are on a tight budget right now, and only gettig the shirts. I figured since we weren't getting any shirts, right???  So up to the counter we go, total please..... $5.95!!! YES you read that right! SIX BUCKS!
> 
> Total score.



Whoo HOO! I found an AG once at a thrift shop years ago, but she was definitely not new in her box lol (bought her anyway and now dd gets to play with her sometimes). Bet Georgia was thrilled ! ! ! 



aimeeg said:


> Chucks-
> 
> If at all possible I would try on the baby chucks. They can be a tight fit with the upper foot. When my girls were little chucks were always tricky to get the perfect size. I know find they run a little big on my oldest who is five. That being said . . . I LOVE chucks!!!! They are awesomely cute and go with everything. LOL JC Penny is where I buy the girls black low tops. Journey's for Kids is another good place to buy this seasons colors.
> 
> Shannon, Sophee just walked by and said ohhhhhhhhhh where is Soapie's Sleeping Beauty dress? LOL
> 
> I made a sleeveless SB dress for the fancy shmancy tea party last September. I modified one of the commercial patterns as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree you can do a lot with the Simply Sweet pattern. The sky is the limit when you use your imagination.



Wow. . . stunning! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Day 2, Sunday, we went to DHS to STAR WARS WEEKENDS!!!!!  Patrick was looking forward to this all year!
> 
> Waiting in line to meet an Ewok...not sure who...but he was short and hairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before the Star Wars parade...the little Green men enlisted my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had lunch at Sci-Fi...our new favorite place to eat...if you ever go...get the soup...soooo good and not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we waited in the world's longest line for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I liked him a lot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to whoever came up with the shorts out of the pillow panels...Patrick loves them!!!  Katie's dress got a lot of attention because they are a reproduction of the sheets most of us Star Wars geeks had as kids....we kept hearing..."Hey!  She's wearing my sheets!"



Very cute, we love Sci Fi too! That place is so much fun. =) 



revrob said:


> You better get to sewing!  I'm happy to answer any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is TOO CUTE!  I think I need to make one for AbbyGrace.  She didn't like the idea that this one wasn't for her.  I had to sneak it out of the house to mail it!
> 
> I have ALWAYS loved that Sleeping Beauty, Aimee!  The ruffles on the front   Just beautiful!
> 
> Ok, I've got pics uploading - let's see if they're ready.
> 
> I finished up this Ariel Vida this afternoon.  This is for AbbyGrace's trip that is coming up.



LOVE it! I may have to CASE this, assuming I ever applique lol! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And the last for now...because this thing is toooo slow for me!  (And I hear Buckley whinning downstairs....he must want to move again.)
> 
> We went to MK this day...recycles for the boys and Katie too really...her outfit was from her birthday, only for her birthday she had a pair of pant with "TINK" down one leg...we decided that would be too hot for FL in June!
> 
> Here they are waiting on the morning bus...aren't they all so cool in their new sunglasses and new fans "Tinker Bell" brought them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Tinker Bell...she was so fun!


Looks like you had so much fun, that's neat that they got to help with the lights, too! 


ncmomof2 said:


> I finished two more today.  It was much easier thanks to my ruffler coming in the mail and Carla's e-book.  I doubt if I would have figured it out without it!!
> 
> Here is the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all think that the Ariel one is too short as a dress?  It seems a weird length, too short for a dress but too long for anything besides crop pants and it will be too hot in Sept for those.
> 
> Are there any tutorials out there for layering ruffles?  I love the look and I want to make sure I do it correctly, or at least efficiently!
> 
> Thanks!




Love them both, and I think the length is fine as is.


----------



## coteau_chick

livndisney said:


> Yes thankfully the spots are healing we now have fading brown patches. I know she is not contagious anymore but her poor skin looks so bad still I still don't want to take her out. Gotta love eczema in the florida humidity LOL.



Hey Cindy, 
   I was wondering if Morgan had the chicken pox vaccine.  Because Grace had the vaccine and I am almost positive she has had chicken pox all week.  I took her to the doctor's office and the nurse came to the car to look at it.  She said to treat it as chicken pox because it is probbaly a mild case.  They were on her tummy and under her arms mostly.  She had a couple on her face and a few on her arms and legs.  None on her back or scalp and she didn't scratch.  She never had fever and some were clear blisters and others looked like a pimple.   Most have scabbed over she has one left that hasn't yet.  The nurse told me she should be better by her birthday party tomorrow night.  I pray she is.  I just am not sure if it has been the chicken pox or not.  They looked exactly like Courtney's did when she had them.  But Courtney was covered from head to toe and even in her mouth and she scratched constantly.  Grace didn't seem bothered at all.  I am glad Morgan is doing better.
                                                                           Laura


----------



## ms_mckenna

Just wanted to say hey to everyone. I miss seeing you ladies! I thought about you a few days ago and thought I would stop by and say hello.  Someone said I must have been a disboutiquer because I used the word cased talking about using someones idea about monogramming Gymboree. So I thought I would stop by say hi and give you ladies and gent an update. 

We ended up canceling our summer vacation to Disney because of the uncertainty of everything going on here. We currently have 3 foster kiddos two we have had for a while the brothers we got one of back in July and then the other came in Oct. Looks like they will be going to an aunt that wants both the boys and I think it will be a really good fit for everyone involved.  

We have been blessed though and I think this time it is finally for real a blessing for our family as well as the child. We were chosen to adopt a little boy back in Feb and we will be getting placement of him sometime next week. He has been at our home pretty much non stop for the past 2 months. He will be 18m old next week and he is the most precious little boy on the planet.  I actually heard about him last July and I knew in my heart he was my son and all I can say is God led him to our home because it was completely his steering because of all the wows that got him to us. We should finalize on his adoption in Nov for National adoption day! We have had his baby sister since March she is 7 months old and to say the least our little princess. We have a final hearing in Oct and she will be free for adoption hopefully by Jan or Feb. Possibly sooner if the judge decides to waive some things which would be magical but I am not expecting it. 

Things should significantly slow down here and I will have lots more time on my hands once the boys leave probably in the next 2 months. Then I can get back to sewing and life as we knew it pre foster care!  Maybe then I will get to come back and see all you ladies and gent on a daily basis again! I miss seeing all your beautiful creations! 

Anyway just wanted to say hi! Hope to get a chance to check back in soon!


----------



## froggy33

Hi all!!
Can anyone tell me the difference between carlac's easy fits and the ycmt ruffled capris and pants.

I have the ycmt pattern and I like it, but I hear such good things about the easy fits, I want to see if it is worth it to purchase those too. Thanks!!

Jessica


----------



## aimeeg

princessmom29 said:


> I got a diagnosis on my machine. It has to go in to be fixed. The bobbin rataining clip is damaged, according to customer support at singer. It is under warranty, but i have to ship it in.



That sucks! I am so sorry. I hope they fix it quickly. I was so upset when I had to send my machine back last week. 

*Steph-*

Meghan and Hannah look close to the same size. What size did you use for the Emma top? How is the length on it? I want to make on for Hannah but I am not sure if I should go with the 5/6 width and 7/8 length.


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


> Hey Cindy,
> I was wondering if Morgan had the chicken pox vaccine.  Because Grace had the vaccine and I am almost positive she has had chicken pox all week.  I took her to the doctor's office and the nurse came to the car to look at it.  She said to treat it as chicken pox because it is probbaly a mild case.  They were on her tummy and under her arms mostly.  She had a couple on her face and a few on her arms and legs.  None on her back or scalp and she didn't scratch.  She never had fever and some were clear blisters and others looked like a pimple.   Most have scabbed over she has one left that hasn't yet.  The nurse told me she should be better by her birthday party tomorrow night.  I pray she is.  I just am not sure if it has been the chicken pox or not.  They looked exactly like Courtney's did when she had them.  But Courtney was covered from head to toe and even in her mouth and she scratched constantly.  Grace didn't seem bothered at all.  I am glad Morgan is doing better.
> Laura



Yes she had the vaccine. I was starting to worry when I saw how bad it was and  I pulled her shot record out and that was the first shot she got in the US
If this was a "mild" case , I DO NOT want to see a "bad" case. She started with just a few small spots some scabbed over and then we got more. (The scabbing could have been from her scratching) I would say about 90% of her body was covered. Scalp to the bottom of her feet.


----------



## t-beri

floridascgirl said:


> Hi All!  I am quite crafty, but don't really sew.  However, I came across this Mickey scarf, and really want to learn how to make one for our upcoming December trip.  I PM'd the poster, but haven't heard back any details.  Do any of ya'll have suggestions on how to make one of these?  Do you think that she made the whole scarf or just did the applique?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31760947&posted=1#post31760947



Um...what everyone else said.  You could search the internet for fleece scarf instructions then just add the Mickey detail yourself.  I'd never seen those scarves, they're pretty cute. 



my*2*angels said:


> For those of you who have been or know, what are the characters dressed in during October?  We are going Oct1-6 and I am wondering if they are going to be in their normal dress attire.  I was thinking they would only be in their Halloween attire at MNSSHP.  But are the parks decorated for Halloween?  Just trying to get an idea of what it is going to be like!  Thanks!



You know the parks are really decorated for "fall" not really halloween.  Nothing cob webby or anything.  Just lots of pumpkins and corn stalks, bales of hay etc..  The characters only wear costumes to the party and they are not scary costumes.  Piglet is usually a flower.  

Still no baby.  DH is working all weekend so I'm hoping to finish up Littles 4th of July outfit and actually post something here instead of just oohing and ahhhing over everyone elses stuff. LOL.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.
...t.


----------



## Stephres

aimeeg said:


> *Steph-*
> 
> Meghan and Hannah look close to the same size. What size did you use for the Emma top? How is the length on it? I want to make on for Hannah but I am not sure if I should go with the 5/6 width and 7/8 length.



I made the 5/6 and didn't alter it at all. It is plenty long enough and it fits around perfectly. I am not sure how much they grow around (at least it just seems my kids grow up, not out). I am making one for a 5 year old and her chest measurement is exactly the same as Megan's so I am making the same size.


----------



## 2cutekidz

froggy33 said:


> Hi all!!
> Can anyone tell me the difference between carlac's easy fits and the ycmt ruffled capris and pants.
> 
> I have the ycmt pattern and I like it, but I hear such good things about the easy fits, I want to see if it is worth it to purchase those too. Thanks!!
> 
> Jessica



I have both patterns and really only use the easy fits.  The ruffle capri/pants patern have 2 pattern pieces for the legs.  A front and a back  So you have a rise in the pants. KWIM? The easy fits only have 1 pattern piece that works for both legs. You can wear them backwards and not know it  I can whip up a pair of easy fits in less than a half hour.  The ruffled caprsi take a little longer especially if you add more than 1 row of ruffles.

These are easy fits-------------------------These are the ruffled capris.


----------



## froggy33

2cutekidz said:


> I have both patterns and really only use the easy fits.  The ruffle capri/pants patern have 2 pattern pieces for the legs.  A front and a back  So you have a rise in the pants. KWIM? The easy fits only have 1 pattern piece that works for both legs. You can wear them backwards and not know it  I can whip up a pair of easy fits in less than a half hour.  The ruffled caprsi take a little longer especially if you add more than 1 row of ruffles.
> 
> These are easy fits-------------------------These are the ruffled capris.


You rock!! Thanks so much!  I totally KWYM )) about the rise.  I also think the Easy fits look a little wider than the ruffled (and I like that)!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## mom2rtk

2cutekidz said:


> I have both patterns and really only use the easy fits.  The ruffle capri/pants patern have 2 pattern pieces for the legs.  A front and a back  So you have a rise in the pants. KWIM? The easy fits only have 1 pattern piece that works for both legs. You can wear them backwards and not know it  I can whip up a pair of easy fits in less than a half hour.  The ruffled caprsi take a little longer especially if you add more than 1 row of ruffles.
> 
> These are easy fits-------------------------These are the ruffled capris.




Very cute! I love the 3 rows of ruffles on the top. I want to do a skirt like that with 3 rows of ruffles. Has anyone seen a pattern like that???? Not gathered to EACH OTHER, but to something underneath so they each flow freely. Does that make sense????


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I made Katies Back to school skirt like that but only did 2 layers. I got the idea from Teresas bookmarks.  It was pretty easy, except I did a rolled hem on both layers.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> I'm so tempted to try one of these. I've looked at the one from Janome, the maker of my machine, but they want $90 for it. Has anyone tried the more expensive one and can tell me the difference?
> 
> I'm loving the tiered skirts for my daughter, but still run 2 full rows of gathering stitches on each row. It takes FOREVER! It took me over 3 hours to make her last skirt, which is an ETERNITY in my sewing timeframe!



I bought the snap on ruffler for my Janome at our dealer and it was $40. I love this thing. It's so much better then the One Size fits most model.  It's much easier to figure out the gauging. 



Stephres said:


> It is the Emma Swing Top from youcanmakethis.com. I really liked the pattern but I have to tell you it is open in the back and I know that is not for everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it because Megan is still little and it is soooo hot here. The fabric is from JoAnn's. I picked up the flowers from the juvenile section. I bought it because it was on sale and it has some polyester in it so I thought, less ironing! The stripe is from the quilting section.
> 
> 
> !



Your fabric selections on this  outfit is great. I really love this set.


----------



## mom2rtk

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I made Katies Back to school skirt like that but only did 2 layers. I got the idea from Teresas bookmarks.  It was pretty easy, except I did a rolled hem on both layers.




Thank you! I didn't know about the bookmarks (or all the other very valuable information!) at the beginning of the thread. I'll take a look....

Now my next request: I'm looking to do something cute for our first trip to Donald's Safari Breakfast. Anyone have cute things to show for inspiration???

We've only been to AK once before, and my daughter wore a Pocahontas costume. This will be my first fun AK set!


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> I bought the snap on ruffler for my Janome at our dealer and it was $40. I love this thing. It's so much better then the One Size fits most model.  It's much easier to figure out the gauging.
> 
> 
> 
> Your fabric selections on this  outfit is great. I really love this set.



MANY thanks for your feedback. I'm dying to try one and maybe should hunt around for a better deal!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

You could look in our photobucket album for inspiration. The link is on the first post.


----------



## ncmomof2

billwendy said:


> I love love love this dress!!! I'd love to be able to try to case it if you'd be willing to share how you did the whole thing!! I was thinking of it for my size 3 neice - I have the disney brother too!!! How did you know how wide to make the panels, how to get the fabric in exactly the right spot:?? Its just amazing!!



The strips are 6 inches wide, basicallt that was the thinnest that the embroidery machine would take it.  The length was from her arm pit to where I wanted it to end up.  I did the faces first, stitched the panels together and then shirred the top.  I added straps so it would stay where I wanted to and then a ruffle.  Adding the ruffle earlier would have been easier though but I had not decided to do it eyt.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Adi12982

ms_mckenna said:


> Just wanted to say hey to everyone. I miss seeing you ladies! I thought about you a few days ago and thought I would stop by and say hello.  Someone said I must have been a disboutiquer because I used the word cased talking about using someones idea about monogramming Gymboree. So I thought I would stop by say hi and give you ladies and gent an update.
> 
> We ended up canceling our summer vacation to Disney because of the uncertainty of everything going on here. We currently have 3 foster kiddos two we have had for a while the brothers we got one of back in July and then the other came in Oct. Looks like they will be going to an aunt that wants both the boys and I think it will be a really good fit for everyone involved.
> 
> We have been blessed though and I think this time it is finally for real a blessing for our family as well as the child. We were chosen to adopt a little boy back in Feb and we will be getting placement of him sometime next week. He has been at our home pretty much non stop for the past 2 months. He will be 18m old next week and he is the most precious little boy on the planet.  I actually heard about him last July and I knew in my heart he was my son and all I can say is God led him to our home because it was completely his steering because of all the wows that got him to us. We should finalize on his adoption in Nov for National adoption day! We have had his baby sister since March she is 7 months old and to say the least our little princess. We have a final hearing in Oct and she will be free for adoption hopefully by Jan or Feb. Possibly sooner if the judge decides to waive some things which would be magical but I am not expecting it.
> 
> Things should significantly slow down here and I will have lots more time on my hands once the boys leave probably in the next 2 months. Then I can get back to sewing and life as we knew it pre foster care!  Maybe then I will get to come back and see all you ladies and gent on a daily basis again! I miss seeing all your beautiful creations!
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hi! Hope to get a chance to check back in soon!



Congrats on your (soon to be) little ones!!   

It is so nice to hear from you!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all the first appliques I did on my new machine. I tested my new Kenmore on these.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my neice - I love the necklace Kelly made!!  It's my all time fav!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bling!



Wow these outfit are beautiful on there own & simply stunning all together.  Great job!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Stephres said:


> Stupid question: is there a pattern that correlates to the build a bear animals? Megan wants a matching outfit for her build a bear dog and I think the american girl size would be too tight. What do you guys use for stuffed animals (please don't say you wing it!)?




I used Carla C's patern for the stripwork jumper I made for DDs BAB bunny.  Not sure if the dog is same size or not.  






Here is the one I made


----------



## floridascgirl

First of all, let me just say that I have never seen so much talent all in one spot.  What lucky kids you all have!  Can you imagine how much $$$ one of your outfits would go for in Disney????       Thanks for all of the scarf advice...I didn't realize that fleece doesn't fray (I told you that I didn't sew), so that's good news for me!  

A couple more questions:
How do I find the *group photobucket account *to get the Mickey head pattern?

Where are the *bookmarks *located so that I can look up how to do a blanket stitch?  How embarrasing! 

*Princesskell*, I love the Yoda iron-on on your son's t-shirt...where did you find it?

*t-beri*, I did do a quick Google search for making a scarf, but really didn't have much luck.  I'll do my best with the advice that everyone gave me here.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Yes she had the vaccine. I was starting to worry when I saw how bad it was and I pulled her shot record out and that was the first shot she got in the US
> If this was a "mild" case , I DO NOT want to see a "bad" case. She started with just a few small spots some scabbed over and then we got more. (The scabbing could have been from her scratching) I would say about 90% of her body was covered. Scalp to the bottom of her feet.


 
Poor poor Morgan!  I didn't realize it was that bad! 



my*2*angels said:


> For those of you who have been or know, what are the characters dressed in during October? We are going Oct1-6 and I am wondering if they are going to be in their normal dress attire. I was thinking they would only be in their Halloween attire at MNSSHP. But are the parks decorated for Halloween? Just trying to get an idea of what it is going to be like! Thanks!


 
From other people's responses I'm guessing Disneyworld is different from Disneyland in October.  At Disneyland the characters are often running around in costumes, not just at Mickey's Trick or Treat or whatever they call it that particular year.  You can also find Jack and Sally hanging around.  

This was just on main street on a regular day in October:






We've also seen Minnie as a witch, Minnie in her candy corn acres dress, 






Chip and Dale as farmers






Chip and Dale as Keystone Cops, and other character costumes I can't remember.  I know we've seen Pluto dressed up.  Also they tend to have a lot more of the "villians" out and about.  I even saw Prince John!  But that's Disneyland, so maybe you should go there


----------



## aimeeg

Stephres said:


> I made the 5/6 and didn't alter it at all. It is plenty long enough and it fits around perfectly. I am not sure how much they grow around (at least it just seems my kids grow up, not out). I am making one for a 5 year old and her chest measurement is exactly the same as Megan's so I am making the same size.



Thank you. 

Hannah too just keeps growing up. In June of 2007 her waist, chest and hips were 20 inches. In June of 2009 her waist, chest and hips are 22.5. I know she has grown 6-7 inches in those two years. I swear she is a pole. I would LOVE to have that problem!!! 

Thanks a bunch. I am planning on sewing a bunch tonight. I am going to take a break for the Jersey girls but I am hoping to finish up some things. I can't wait to make this shirt.


----------



## princessmom29

aimeeg said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hannah too just keeps growing up. In June of 2007 her waist, chest and hips were 20 inches. In June of 2009 her waist, chest and hips are 22.5. I know she has grown 6-7 inches in those two years. I swear she is a pole. I would LOVE to have that problem!!!
> 
> Thanks a bunch. I am planning on sewing a bunch tonight. I am going to take a break for the Jersey girls but I am hoping to finish up some things. I can't wait to make this shirt.



Mine is like this too. She has grow 4 1/2 inches in the last year and went from 21 inches chest and hips to 22 inch chest and hips. She just gets taller!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> YES!  It is!  And a funny story - the first day we were there, I was in the Marth Pullen booth looking for the book "Sewing with Whimsy".  I knew I wanted to pick it up.  So, I'm standing there looking at the books, I find it and turn around to tell Kira that I found it, and about this time, a woman that is sitting to the left of me at a table talking to people says, "honey, can I sign your book for you?"  I said, "Sure!"  And Kira says, "That's MARTHA!  MARTHA PULLEN!"  So she signed my book.  She didn't write the book, but she published it.  Since I don't get her show in my area, I've only seen a few pictures of her in Sew Beautiful.  I didn't have a clue that it was her until Kira told me!


Haha.. such a cute story. 



eeyore3847 said:


> finished a cute princess set today.. really stuck to the machine today for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lori


Really beautiful. I love how you did Cinderella on her own panel in the front.




mirandag819 said:


> I guess I am finished with Cinderella's workdress.... I was going to put Jaq on the other side of the apron, but Taylor told me not to this morning, she said she doesn't want any boys on it. Taylor is going to wear this into BBB for some "before" pictures. Do you think this looks like cinderella's workdress?


So cute!  I think it is perfect.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


How darling! I don't think I have ever seen the baseball pocket before.. so cute!


LisaZoe said:


>


WOW! Thank you for sharing. I love the 4th of July Vida and the villains boys set. Why is it that the villains always look so good on stuff?? I can't say that I get why everyone likes them on outfits, but for some reason they look awesome on clothing.


2cutekidz said:


> Everyones a critic!!
> 
> So, I'm finishing a Minnie/Mickey set and trying it on it on DD6 to check for length etc.  She gets the pants on which have Minnie and Mickey on them, then puts on the dress.  She then says;  "Pfft, this dress has _nothing _to do with Minnie!"
> I had to laugh.  I guess she's so used to having an applique on the bodice that the "bare" dress threw her off.  Anyway...I'm making a few finishing pieces and hope to share the "Nothing to do with Minnie" set soon.


Hehe.. how cute. Hannah gets upset when I put just 1 character from a show. This is why I haven't made a strawberry shortcake dress yet. She said she needs all of the characters on it. I think we have 20 on the list so far... 



aimeeg said:


>


Aww that is so adorable!! My mom just bought Marie for my DD from the Disney store. She has renamed her Custard... hehe
Now she wants an outfit just like this one. I love the fabric you used.


PrincessKell said:


> OMG the talent!! I love that dress. its so freakin awesome!
> 
> Georgia is in summer school, and one of her little best friends is in her class she is on the heavier side and not the most well liked little girl by her new classmates. This is something that Georgia has never said anything about and just likes her little friend because they get along so well. I love that about my girl. However... one of the new classmates from another school in the valley called Georgia's friend Fat. (its horrible!) but the mom says right in front of both girls ,hers and mine. "well she is ugly so if she calls you fat just tell her she is ugly and needs to go back to the other side of town"  I was blown away.  I had to explain to Georgia how this was not ok. That we do need to use our words but not mean words.  I dont know sometimes how to deal with the parents. I haven't talked to the mom yet. What do I say?


 Wow.. sad that poor girl gets picked on, but her mom seems to be encouraging that behavior. If I were in your shoes I don't think I could say anything.. sounds like she'd probably just come right back at you.
Ty for the compliment on the dress. You are so sweet.



Stephres said:


> Hello all! I am enjoying reading and looking at at all the wonderful pictures. Love the Friends Around the World outfit; it looks like a winner to me!
> 
> I was working on an elastic back option for kid pants and finished the tutorial HERE. Hope this help someone!


Ty about the dress. 
Love this set.
Hopefully I can stay away from your tutorial for a few more years. 
I keep forgetting to post about this pattern you are using. I find it kinda similar to a popular Children's Corner pattern named "Callie". 




It is not opened in the back, so I think it might be a good option to those of you who don't want an open back. I have the pattern and haven't made it yet. I am wondering if the directions for putting the contrast fabric on might be better as well. I need to make this pattern now!



Miz Diz said:


>


Wow! Cute kids/outfits! I love the Evil Queen set. DId you purchase the top or did you make it all yourself? I was just asking because it looks like a knit on top.. is it? I need to make more outfits with knits. Hannah loves them because they are comfy. 


2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum.


WOW! That is gorgeous! I knew I should have gotten the raspberry petti!



LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!


Wow! That tink set is gorgeous. Those colors just look so good together. I have never seen a skirt done like that. Such a cute way to use lots of fabrics. I am not sure about the last one. I love it. Pink is always perfect to me. 



Stephres said:


> Holy ruffles, Batman! That is sooooo adorable.


Haha.. I had to quote you just for that. 
I will use this phrase irl.



jeniamt said:


>


Beautiful! I definitely need to make an Ariel set now. Too many temptations posted lately. Your fabric matching skills astound me.



revrob said:


> You need a Baby Lock!



I think you missed when we were in that serger class with the Bernina lady(the one who couldn't get her power point to work). The teacher says "I know most of you probably don't use your rolled hem alot because you have to change the color for each outfit you make.. I tend to use white on everything possible." Virgina then says rather loudly, "She needs a Babylock!" I thought we might get thrown out of that class. 



littlepeppers said:


> We needed a rally shirt.  Everyone in the house had a LSU shirt for the big game except for my DD.  I whipped this one up in 45min before our company came over.


Geaux Tigers!! Really cute little top.
Where in Lousiana do you live? I live in Lafourche parish.



2cutekidz said:


> I may not have posted it.  It was about this time last summer.  I made 4 princess sets using pillowcases and got some of Emily's friends to model them together.  I had bling and matching bows made for them all too.  (They were all the first appliques I did on my new machine. I tested my new Kenmore on these.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Oh wow! I do not remember seeing those pictures. Did you take them yourself? They are beautiful!! How precious!



jeniamt said:


> Oh don't I know it!  Unfortuntately, this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cost me nearly $800.  Yes, our kitty decided to eat the leftover 6 inches of gold bias tape (bottom of dress). It nearly cost me $4000 as he was heading into surgery but after 3 days of not eating finally scarfed down a whole bowl of food.  Thankfully!!!  Anyway, there went my Baby Lock.


Oh my goodness.. I didn't laugh until you said there went your Babylock. I was shocked that you spent 800 dollars on fabric for one dress... 
Glad your kitty is okay. I have heard thread can be very dangerous for kitties and small dogs. 


And on that note I give you Cosette the 2 lb maid of honor!









My mom made her dress. The cutest part was on her back. I guess I don't have a picture of it
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm too lazy to get the bigger pictures.. hehe


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow! I do not remember seeing those pictures. Did you take them yourself? They are beautiful!! How precious!



Thanks everyone on all the comments on the princess sets!  It was so much fun getting all of the girls together for the pictures.  

Yep, I took the pictures myself.  I edited the faded/colored one in photobucket.


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> WOW! Thank you for sharing. I love the 4th of July Vida and the villains boys set. Why is it that the villains always look so good on stuff?? I can't say that I get why everyone likes them on outfits, but for some reason they look awesome on clothing.



IMO, the villains, male and female, have wonderfully expressive faces that show off well on clothes. Most of the princesses and heroes, on the other hand, don't have nearly the range of expressions. The newer princesses (and Tink) have more options but still not what you get from the villains. The villains often have more colors in their clothing as well which can make them more visually interesting. If you look at the princesses, they have a fairly limited range of colors in their hair, clothes, etc.



*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to post about this pattern you are using. I find it kinda similar to a popular Children's Corner pattern named "Callie".



That is really cute. Ottobre has something similar for bigger girls that I want to try for Zoe. First I'll have to show it to her to see if she'd actually wear it.  I recently made her a simple shirred summer dress and thought it would be cute to add ruffles on the straps. She still hasn't worn the dress so I may have to replace the straps and see if that makes it more 'her style'. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! That tink set is gorgeous. Those colors just look so good together. I have never seen a skirt done like that. Such a cute way to use lots of fabrics. I am not sure about the last one. I love it. Pink is always perfect to me.



Well I've now taken the pink skirt apart completely. I worked out some dimensions based on the Tink skirt to test. I'll be trying the pink version again using those dimensions to make one that is longer. I also decided to replace the pink w/roses for more of the striped fabric. I think that will add a nice contrast that was lacking before. Lastly I'll be redoing the rolled edge of some of the pieces with a dark pink. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be more what I envision.


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


> Just wanted to say hey to everyone. I miss seeing you ladies! I thought about you a few days ago and thought I would stop by and say hello.  Someone said I must have been a disboutiquer because I used the word cased talking about using someones idea about monogramming Gymboree. So I thought I would stop by say hi and give you ladies and gent an update.
> 
> We ended up canceling our summer vacation to Disney because of the uncertainty of everything going on here. We currently have 3 foster kiddos two we have had for a while the brothers we got one of back in July and then the other came in Oct. Looks like they will be going to an aunt that wants both the boys and I think it will be a really good fit for everyone involved.
> 
> We have been blessed though and I think this time it is finally for real a blessing for our family as well as the child. We were chosen to adopt a little boy back in Feb and we will be getting placement of him sometime next week. He has been at our home pretty much non stop for the past 2 months. He will be 18m old next week and he is the most precious little boy on the planet.  I actually heard about him last July and I knew in my heart he was my son and all I can say is God led him to our home because it was completely his steering because of all the wows that got him to us. We should finalize on his adoption in Nov for National adoption day! We have had his baby sister since March she is 7 months old and to say the least our little princess. We have a final hearing in Oct and she will be free for adoption hopefully by Jan or Feb. Possibly sooner if the judge decides to waive some things which would be magical but I am not expecting it.
> 
> Things should significantly slow down here and I will have lots more time on my hands once the boys leave probably in the next 2 months. Then I can get back to sewing and life as we knew it pre foster care!  Maybe then I will get to come back and see all you ladies and gent on a daily basis again! I miss seeing all your beautiful creations!
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hi! Hope to get a chance to check back in soon!



It's so wonderful to hear from you again!!!! I've been wondering what you were up to! I'm so happy to hear about your adoptions! I hope everything goes smoothly and quickly! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I made Katies Back to school skirt like that but only did 2 layers. I got the idea from Teresas bookmarks.  It was pretty easy, except I did a rolled hem on both layers.



That is so cute!! 



floridascgirl said:


> A couple more questions:
> How do I find the *group photobucket account *to get the Mickey head pattern?
> 
> Where are the *bookmarks *located so that I can look up how to do a blanket stitch?  How embarrasing!



Oh dear, oh dear dear.... you didn't read the first post, did you?


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everyone!  I haven't had a chance to comment on everyone's beautiful creations but I have loved them!  I've been running the girls around to their various activities in the crazy heat we've been having (it's 102 today ).  But I'm getting ready to sew Lilly's one year outfit  for next week.  I'm not sure where they year has gone!  And then on to the Fourth of July outfits for all three girls.  As much as I love having all of my girls look cute and coordinated, making outfits for three of them is a bit of a chore some days!  

Just curious, are we moving tonight Teresa?  I missed the last one but I'm determined to be around for this one!


----------



## eeyore3847

ok we are heading off to the movies here in a bit... made these this am for them... love these style pants... anastasia wants more this style... 
And thought I would add a few pics of the kids and anastasia looking "sassy" - as she said! lol





















Lori


----------



## PrincessKell

I have a few pages to catch up since I have been sewing all day. But did ya'll hear that Michael Jackson died today?   I didn't read how yet, it was on my yahoo news page.

I will be back to check everyones newest creations. and I hope to get pictures of our newest member of the family.. our new AG doll. haha


----------



## floridascgirl

teresajoy said:


> Oh dear, oh dear dear.... you didn't read the first post, did you?




Oh no, oh no no...I didn't, but I'm off to do it right now!


----------



## jmrdavis99

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Speaking of Tinker Bell...she was so fun!



Isn't she a great Tinkerbell?!?!  We saw her on our visit & she was wonderful!  She gave our girls a hard time about their pirate shirts & kept calling the baby a "lost boy"!


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't had a chance to comment on everyone's beautiful creations but I have loved them!  I've been running the girls around to their various activities in the crazy heat we've been having (it's 102 today ).  But I'm getting ready to sew Lilly's one year outfit  for next week.  I'm not sure where they year has gone!  And then on to the Fourth of July outfits for all three girls.  As much as I love having all of my girls look cute and coordinated, making outfits for three of them is a bit of a chore some days!
> 
> Just curious, are we moving tonight Teresa?  I missed the last one but I'm determined to be around for this one!



There is just NO way that Lilly could be turning one already!!! I will NOT believe such nonsense!!!

And, I think we will be moving today, although it took MOST of the day to get us off of page 242!!! I kept checking all day and started to think something was wrong with my computer!!! 


eeyore3847 said:


> ok we are heading off to the movies here in a bit... made these this am for them... love these style pants... anastasia wants more this style...
> And thought I would add a few pics of the kids and anastasia looking "sassy" - as she said! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute! Have fun! 



PrincessKell said:


> I have a few pages to catch up since I have been sewing all day. But did ya'll hear that Michael Jackson died today?   I didn't read how yet, it was on my yahoo news page.
> 
> I will be back to check everyones newest creations. and I hope to get pictures of our newest member of the family.. our new AG doll. haha



I was so saddened to hear about Michael Jackson! Sad for what his life could have been and for what it became. And, I feel bad for his kids. How old are they now?

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED to see pictures of that doll!!!! I just NEEEEEEEEEEEEED to!!!! Please post them!!! (Oh, I hope you already have!!!! I get so esited about new dolls!!!)


----------



## PrincessKell

OMG! The Peach will not let me take pictures of her new doll!! Can you believe that. I went into her room to see if she would take pictures of her new dress and matching dress I made last week, and she said "NO NO NO Mommy, She is resting she just got back from a long trip at Disneyland and Hawaii, she needs her beauty sleep!" Bwahahahahaha I will have to sneak them when she is playing in her room. haha


----------



## teresajoy

floridascgirl said:


> Oh no, oh no no...I didn't, but I'm off to do it right now!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> OMG! The Peach will not let me take pictures of her new doll!! Can you believe that. I went into her room to see if she would take pictures of her new dress and matching dress I made last week, and she said "NO NO NO Mommy, She is resting she just got back from a long trip at Disneyland and Hawaii, she needs her beauty sleep!" Bwahahahahaha I will have to sneak them when she is playing in her room. haha



BUT!! BUT!!!! Didn't you tell her that I NEEEEEEEEEEEED pictures??? 

Can you at least describe her to us? Is she a historical doll or a JLY?


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> IMO, the villains, male and female, have wonderfully expressive faces that show off well on clothes. Most of the princesses and heroes, on the other hand, don't have nearly the range of expressions. The newer princesses (and Tink) have more options but still not what you get from the villains. The villains often have more colors in their clothing as well which can make them more visually interesting. If you look at the princesses, they have a fairly limited range of colors in their hair, clothes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cute. Ottobre has something similar for bigger girls that I want to try for Zoe. First I'll have to show it to her to see if she'd actually wear it.  I recently made her a simple shirred summer dress and thought it would be cute to add ruffles on the straps. She still hasn't worn the dress so I may have to replace the straps and see if that makes it more 'her style'.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've now taken the pink skirt apart completely. I worked out some dimensions based on the Tink skirt to test. I'll be trying the pink version again using those dimensions to make one that is longer. I also decided to replace the pink w/roses for more of the striped fabric. I think that will add a nice contrast that was lacking before. Lastly I'll be redoing the rolled edge of some of the pieces with a dark pink. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be more what I envision.


I never really thought about that before. The villains do have more colors, and better facial expressions. If Hannah wasn't scared of all of them I might give it a try. 
Can't wait to see what you do with the pink skirt. I think Fancy Nancy is a great idea.



2cutekidz said:


> Yep, I took the pictures myself.  I edited the faded/colored one in photobucket.


I am picture challenged. 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok we are heading off to the movies here in a bit... made these this am for them... love these style pants... anastasia wants more this style...
> And thought I would add a few pics of the kids and anastasia looking "sassy" - as she said! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute outfits! Love the pants. Are those not Easy Fits?

Does anyone have pictures of a circus themed outfit? Or even JoJo's circus? I have some circus fabric and I can't decide what to do with it. My parents just told me they would like to take Hannah to the circus on Sunday.


----------



## PrincessKell

She is a JLY doll.  Georgia was excited because she has curly hair. She said too bad its not blonde and short like mine though. haha 

We are having a garage sale in July to support her AG doll fund. She wants the Chrissa doll and one of the other historical dolls. I said you have one now, she said I know but I want MY own doll, this was someone elses first.  hehehe


----------



## teresajoy

!!!!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!!

Tifani, T-beri, has been having contractions and her midwife has told her to head to the birthing center which is an hour from her house. BUT! When she and her hubby went to leave their van wouldn't start!!! Come on everyone send some Van starting vibes Tifani's way!! Then, some easy labor vibes too!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I don't believe it...i am going to be moving IRL and online tomorrow!!!  We are almost to 250!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

ENABLER ALERT!!!!!
Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on sale at fabritopia.com, 15% off, very good prices and great selection.  I tried to restrain myself but really how can you with all of those gorgeous fabrics.  

So sad about Michael Jackson, even with all of his problems and demons, he was a great entertainer.


----------



## disneymomof1

teresajoy said:


> !!!!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani, T-beri, has been having contractions and her midwife has told her to head to the birthing center which is an hour from her house. BUT! When she and her hubby went to leave their van wouldn't start!!! Come on everyone send some Van starting vibes Tifani's way!! Then, some easy labor vibes too!!!!








Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I don't believe it...i am going to be moving IRL and online tomorrow!!!  We are almost to 250!!!



Not to be nosy but what is IRL?


----------



## PrincessKell

OOOOH Come on Van of Tiff Start!!  Get that lady to the birthing center! Sending easy labor thoughts her way, and hurry up van starting thoughts too!


----------



## livndisney

I am not Kell-

But just for you TeresaJoy


----------



## livndisney

disneymomof1 said:


> Not to be nosy but what is IRL?



In
Real
Life


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I am not Kell-
> 
> But just for you TeresaJoy




Awww, you do love me!!!   She is beautiful!


----------



## disneymomof1

livndisney said:


> In
> Real
> Life



Thanks, not quite up on the computer acronyms.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> !!!!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani, T-beri, has been having contractions and her midwife has told her to head to the birthing center which is an hour from her house. BUT! When she and her hubby went to leave their van wouldn't start!!! Come on everyone send some Van starting vibes Tifani's way!! Then, some easy labor vibes too!!!!


Oh I hope the van starts. . . Or someone can give her a ride.  I'll be thinking of you T-beri


disneymomof1 said:


> Not to be nosy but what is IRL?



IRL- In Real Life


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Awww, you do love me!!!   She is beautiful!



That is the Jess I told you about.   I bought the dress for like 8 bucks shipped.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> Not to be nosy but what is IRL?



You aren't being nosy...it means In Real Life!!!  We close on our new house tomorrow!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You aren't being nosy...it means In Real Life!!!  We close on our new house tomorrow!



WAHOOOO!!!!!
New Houses, New adoptions, new babies and healing chicken pox!!!!!



 (3 banana minimuim LOL)


----------



## livndisney

In an effort to get us moved tonight:

Here is Morgan's version of Red White and Blue AG style:


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> That is the Jess I told you about.   I bought the dress for like 8 bucks shipped.



Wow!! She is just gorgeous!! Great deal!!! 



livndisney said:


> WAHOOOO!!!!!
> New Houses, New adoptions, new babies and healing chicken pox!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (3 banana minimuim LOL)



I'll banana to all that!!!


----------



## jham

disneymomof1 said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!!!
> Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on sale at fabritopia.com, 15% off, very good prices and great selection. I tried to restrain myself but really how can you with all of those gorgeous fabrics.
> 
> So sad about Michael Jackson, even with all of his problems and demons, he was a great entertainer.


 
Thank you!



livndisney said:


> I am not Kell-
> 
> But just for you TeresaJoy


 
she's gorgeous!


----------



## princessmom29

Here's some van starting pixie dust for T- come on van start!!!


----------



## teresajoy

It looks like Tifani is on her way!!!


----------



## livndisney

Life before Spots!





(Morgan is wearing a mickey head tee LOL)


----------



## *Toadstool*

Praying for Tiffani!
Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Life before Spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Morgan is wearing a mickey head tee LOL)



Well you just made my day!!! Morgan AND dollies!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

livndisney said:


> Life before Spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Morgan is wearing a mickey head tee LOL)


Aww.. Morgan is just so cute!! I hope her spots go away soon.


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> !!!!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani, T-beri, has been having contractions and her midwife has told her to head to the birthing center which is an hour from her house. BUT! When she and her hubby went to leave their van wouldn't start!!! Come on everyone send some Van starting vibes Tifani's way!! Then, some easy labor vibes too!!!!



Sending good van vibes and EASY LABOR vibes!!! 

PS how are you getting your news?? She doesn't have anything on FB!


----------



## *Toadstool*

C'mon everyone.. you know you want to post.


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> C'mon everyone.. you know you want to post.



   you just want to be up for the move, huh??


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. such a cute story.
> 
> I keep forgetting to post about this pattern you are using. I find it kinda similar to a popular Children's Corner pattern named "Callie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not opened in the back, so I think it might be a good option to those of you who don't want an open back. I have the pattern and haven't made it yet. I am wondering if the directions for putting the contrast fabric on might be better as well. I need to make this pattern now!
> 
> I think you missed when we were in that serger class with the Bernina lady(the one who couldn't get her power point to work). The teacher says "I know most of you probably don't use your rolled hem alot because you have to change the color for each outfit you make.. I tend to use white on everything possible." Virgina then says rather loudly, "She needs a Babylock!" I thought we might get thrown out of that class.
> 
> And on that note I give you Cosette the 2 lb maid of honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom made her dress. The cutest part was on her back. I guess I don't have a picture of it
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to get the bigger pictures.. hehe



I really like that pattern!  You need to stitch it out and give us a report!

I DID hear Virginia in class - I laughed, and thought - what do you mean you don't use your serger?  You're TEACHING A SERGER CLASS!  How can you not use it?  SHE needed a baby lock!

HOW CUTE!  Your maid of honor was adorable!



LisaZoe said:


> Well I've now taken the pink skirt apart completely. I worked out some dimensions based on the Tink skirt to test. I'll be trying the pink version again using those dimensions to make one that is longer. I also decided to replace the pink w/roses for more of the striped fabric. I think that will add a nice contrast that was lacking before. Lastly I'll be redoing the rolled edge of some of the pieces with a dark pink. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be more what I envision.



OOH!  I'm excited to see it now!



teresajoy said:


> Oh dear, oh dear dear.... you didn't read the first post, did you?







livndisney said:


> I am not Kell-
> 
> But just for you TeresaJoy






livndisney said:


> That is the Jess I told you about.   I bought the dress for like 8 bucks shipped.



I NEED DETAILS!  WHERE DID YOU GET THIS DRESS?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi12982 said:


> you just want to be up for the move, huh??


Yes! 
Plus I am working on some embroidery designs on my computer, and need excuses to take a break.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I really like that pattern!  You need to stitch it out and give us a report!
> 
> I DID hear Virginia in class - I laughed, and thought - what do you mean you don't use your serger?  You're TEACHING A SERGER CLASS!  How can you not use it?  SHE needed a baby lock!
> 
> HOW CUTE!  Your maid of honor was adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> OOH!  I'm excited to see it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED DETAILS!  WHERE DID YOU GET THIS DRESS?



Shannon sent you a PM


----------



## teresajoy

Adi12982 said:


> Sending good van vibes and EASY LABOR vibes!!!
> 
> PS how are you getting your news?? She doesn't have anything on FB!



She is messaging me on Facebook.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Shannon sent you a PM



Hey hey!!! Stop sharing your secrets with other people!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I really like that pattern!  You need to stitch it out and give us a report!
> 
> I DID hear Virginia in class - I laughed, and thought - what do you mean you don't use your serger?  You're TEACHING A SERGER CLASS!  How can you not use it?  SHE needed a baby lock!
> 
> HOW CUTE!  Your maid of honor was adorable!


I think I will use that pattern for the circus outfit I might make. It is a busy print, and It would probably work without embroidery. I need a quick one!

Did you try your embroiderer's friend thing yet???


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> Hey hey!!! Stop sharing your secrets with other people!!!


 
yeah, no secrets, we're trying to get to 250 pages here!   You could spell it out...one letter at a time!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> MANY thanks for your feedback. I'm dying to try one and maybe should hunt around for a better deal!



I just opened my $39 ruffler from the Janome dealer today.  Had it on and ruffling in a few minutes and Oh My God, where has this thing been all my life?  I'm not kidding, better than___________ fill in the blank with your guilty pleasure of choice.  just wow.  If we would just move already I could get back to using it- where's the impatient smilie?



jham said:


> Poor poor Morgan!  I didn't realize it was that bad!
> 
> 
> 
> From other people's responses I'm guessing Disneyworld is different from Disneyland in October.  At Disneyland the characters are often running around in costumes, not just at Mickey's Trick or Treat or whatever they call it that particular year.  You can also find Jack and Sally hanging around.
> 
> This was just on main street on a regular day in October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also seen Minnie as a witch, Minnie in her candy corn acres dress,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale as farmers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale as Keystone Cops, and other character costumes I can't remember.  I know we've seen Pluto dressed up.  Also they tend to have a lot more of the "villians" out and about.  I even saw Prince John!  But that's Disneyland, so maybe you should go there


So cute!  Nope, WDW is like pp's said, just cute fall themed, I totally love the mickey pumpkins w/ ears hee hee.  They only wear their costumes at MNSSHP.


*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. such a cute story.
> 
> 
> Really beautiful. I love how you did Cinderella on her own panel in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I think it is perfect.
> 
> 
> How darling! I don't think I have ever seen the baseball pocket before.. so cute!
> 
> WOW! Thank you for sharing. I love the 4th of July Vida and the villains boys set. Why is it that the villains always look so good on stuff?? I can't say that I get why everyone likes them on outfits, but for some reason they look awesome on clothing.
> 
> Hehe.. how cute. Hannah gets upset when I put just 1 character from a show. This is why I haven't made a strawberry shortcake dress yet. She said she needs all of the characters on it. I think we have 20 on the list so far...
> 
> 
> Aww that is so adorable!! My mom just bought Marie for my DD from the Disney store. She has renamed her Custard... hehe
> Now she wants an outfit just like this one. I love the fabric you used.
> Wow.. sad that poor girl gets picked on, but her mom seems to be encouraging that behavior. If I were in your shoes I don't think I could say anything.. sounds like she'd probably just come right back at you.
> Ty for the compliment on the dress. You are so sweet.
> 
> 
> Ty about the dress.
> Love this set.
> Hopefully I can stay away from your tutorial for a few more years.
> I keep forgetting to post about this pattern you are using. I find it kinda similar to a popular Children's Corner pattern named "Callie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not opened in the back, so I think it might be a good option to those of you who don't want an open back. I have the pattern and haven't made it yet. I am wondering if the directions for putting the contrast fabric on might be better as well. I need to make this pattern now!
> 
> 
> Wow! Cute kids/outfits! I love the Evil Queen set. DId you purchase the top or did you make it all yourself? I was just asking because it looks like a knit on top.. is it? I need to make more outfits with knits. Hannah loves them because they are comfy.
> 
> WOW! That is gorgeous! I knew I should have gotten the raspberry petti!
> 
> 
> Wow! That tink set is gorgeous. Those colors just look so good together. I have never seen a skirt done like that. Such a cute way to use lots of fabrics. I am not sure about the last one. I love it. Pink is always perfect to me.
> 
> 
> Haha.. I had to quote you just for that.
> I will use this phrase irl.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I definitely need to make an Ariel set now. Too many temptations posted lately. Your fabric matching skills astound me.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed when we were in that serger class with the Bernina lady(the one who couldn't get her power point to work). The teacher says "I know most of you probably don't use your rolled hem alot because you have to change the color for each outfit you make.. I tend to use white on everything possible." Virgina then says rather loudly, "She needs a Babylock!" I thought we might get thrown out of that class.
> 
> 
> Geaux Tigers!! Really cute little top.
> Where in Lousiana do you live? I live in Lafourche parish.
> 
> 
> Oh wow! I do not remember seeing those pictures. Did you take them yourself? They are beautiful!! How precious!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.. I didn't laugh until you said there went your Babylock. I was shocked that you spent 800 dollars on fabric for one dress...
> Glad your kitty is okay. I have heard thread can be very dangerous for kitties and small dogs.
> 
> 
> And on that note I give you Cosette the 2 lb maid of honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom made her dress. The cutest part was on her back. I guess I don't have a picture of it
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to get the bigger pictures.. hehe



2 comments;
1.what pattern is the top, where'd ya find it? cuz it's cute!
2, Definitely the most fashion forward maid of honor I've seen in a while; she looks so cute?  Is she named after the character in Les Mis?



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks everyone on all the comments on the princess sets!  It was so much fun getting all of the girls together for the pictures.
> 
> Yep, I took the pictures myself.  I edited the faded/colored one in photobucket.


Can't find the original quote with the pics, but those dresses were amazing; super, super cute!


LisaZoe said:


> IMO, the villains, male and female, have wonderfully expressive faces that show off well on clothes. Most of the princesses and heroes, on the other hand, don't have nearly the range of expressions. The newer princesses (and Tink) have more options but still not what you get from the villains. The villains often have more colors in their clothing as well which can make them more visually interesting. If you look at the princesses, they have a fairly limited range of colors in their hair, clothes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cute. Ottobre has something similar for bigger girls that I want to try for Zoe. First I'll have to show it to her to see if she'd actually wear it.  I recently made her a simple shirred summer dress and thought it would be cute to add ruffles on the straps. She still hasn't worn the dress so I may have to replace the straps and see if that makes it more 'her style'.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've now taken the pink skirt apart completely. I worked out some dimensions based on the Tink skirt to test. I'll be trying the pink version again using those dimensions to make one that is longer. I also decided to replace the pink w/roses for more of the striped fabric. I think that will add a nice contrast that was lacking before. Lastly I'll be redoing the rolled edge of some of the pieces with a dark pink. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be more what I envision.


Can't wait to see it; it sounds amazing!


disneymomof1 said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!!!
> Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on sale at fabritopia.com, 15% off, very good prices and great selection.  I tried to restrain myself but really how can you with all of those gorgeous fabrics.
> 
> So sad about Michael Jackson, even with all of his problems and demons, he was a great entertainer.


Thanks, I think;  I so wasn't supposed to buy fabric this week, but surely it wouldn't hurt to just take a look see...


teresajoy said:


> !!!!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani, T-beri, has been having contractions and her midwife has told her to head to the birthing center which is an hour from her house. BUT! When she and her hubby went to leave their van wouldn't start!!! Come on everyone send some Van starting vibes Tifani's way!! Then, some easy labor vibes too!!!!



OOh, Ooooh, sending working van and easy labor vibes (and pixie dust) now!


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> She is messaging me on Facebook.



OOOO - lucky chosen one!!




jham said:


> yeah, no secrets, we're trying to get to 250 pages here!   You could spell it out...one letter at a time!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Y'all; as long as we're sending good vibes out, could ya send some to my DH?  He's stuck in an airport (somewhere, San Jose I thing; or maybe phoenix) on his third, count em third delayed, cancelled, rerouted flight of the afternoon...


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Oh my so much has happened since I left.  I got to close up our neighborhood pool.


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all; as long as we're sending good vibes out, could ya send some to my DH?  He's stuck in an airport (somewhere, San Jose I thing; or maybe phoenix) on his third, count em third delayed, cancelled, rerouted flight of the afternoon...



    

Hopefully that helps!!


----------



## karebear1

Should


----------



## teresajoy

Update from T!!!

In my next post...


----------



## karebear1

I


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> Should





ETA: I realized what you are doing, lol!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma




----------



## teresajoy

Here is what T had to say.....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> !!!!!!!!ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> Tifani, T-beri, has been having contractions and her midwife has told her to head to the birthing center which is an hour from her house. BUT! When she and her hubby went to leave their van wouldn't start!!! Come on everyone send some Van starting vibes Tifani's way!! Then, some easy labor vibes too!!!!




I sure hope she made it to the center.  Any word yet?  Hoping for an easy and quick labor.  I can't wait to see new baby.


----------



## karebear1

contribute


----------



## karebear1

to


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Has anyone here heard of ChezAmi?


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> Update from T!!!
> 
> In my next post...



tell us, tell us, pllllllleeeeeeeaaaaaaassssssse?


----------



## karebear1

the


----------



## jham

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all; as long as we're sending good vibes out, could ya send some to my DH? He's stuck in an airport (somewhere, San Jose I thing; or maybe phoenix) on his third, count em third delayed, cancelled, rerouted flight of the afternoon...


 
oh no!  Sounds like a long trip home!  Or out or wherever he's going!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri from Facebook said:
			
		

> Hey! I am almost2 cm I'm walking and staying for observation. If I make progress in the next 2 hours then I stay if not I go home and walk tomorrow.



She lives an hour away, I hope they keep her!


----------



## karebear1

thread


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> Hopefully that helps!!



Thanks!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I think the clothes are expensive. It is like Pamperd chef for kids clothes


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Has anyone here heard of ChezAmi?



I haven't.


----------



## karebear1

count?????


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> oh no!  Sounds like a long trip home!  Or out or wherever he's going!



Oh he's on his way home- otherwise, to be honest, I wouldn't care too much LOL


----------



## karebear1

Adi12982 said:


> ETA: I realized what you are doing, lol!




Such a smart girl!!!


----------



## karebear1

It's been such a surreal day today hasn't it?


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> count?????



I think you did your duty!

I hope they let T stay!!  I would do the same.  My birth Center is about 45minutes (over an hour with traffic). . . so I think DH and I would just beg to stay, lol!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> Such a smart girl!!!



What's ETA anyway?


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> What's ETA anyway?



Edited to Add


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> She lives an hour away, I hope they keep her!


 
no doubt!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I think the clothes are expensive. It is like Pamperd chef for kids clothes


 
wait, I missed something, who's like pampered chef for kids clothes?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> Edited to Add



Thanks! I could never figure that one out


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

You have a trunk show and try to sell as much as you can for a week or two


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> Such a smart girl!!!





Oh wait, your not making fun of me, are you   My excuse: It's late and I'm preggo


----------



## emcreative

I see how y'all are...I get the flu and you all start posting and trying to sneak move on me!


----------



## karebear1

No.... I'm not making fun of you at all! You really are smart!!


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> I see how y'all are...I get the flu and you all start posting and trying to sneak move on me!



SHUCKS! Almost got away with it!


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> She lives an hour away, I hope they keep her!


 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> I think the clothes are expensive. It is like Pamperd chef for kids clothes


 
so do we have to FILL page 250?  Let's go TJ!  I'm packed and ready!


----------



## karebear1

Ok Heather and Teresa- we're at 250! Where are you????


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Karen ~ Katie just came in she is impressed with the mickey ears on the animals


----------



## ireland_nicole

me too; sorry ya found us out emcreative...


----------



## karebear1

Those are cool aren't they?  It wasn't me though.... it was actually, in all truth, the tag fairy that created them! Must give credit where credit is due!


----------



## ireland_nicole

... just kidding; by the way, did you see the free pattern on ycmt this week is a hotfix one?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I need to check out YCMT


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> SHUCKS! Almost got away with it!



Thank you all mighty queen of the Cricuit!  I cannot wait to be able to afford one so I can join your minions!


----------



## karebear1

Oh wherrrreeeee, oh where can Teresa be? Oh where, oh where can she be???????


----------



## jham

And did you see my BFF Jen and her babe Saylor in their tunics on today's YCMT newsletter?


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> The strips are 6 inches wide, basicallt that was the thinnest that the embroidery machine would take it.  The length was from her arm pit to where I wanted it to end up.  I did the faces first, stitched the panels together and then shirred the top.  I added straps so it would stay where I wanted to and then a ruffle.  Adding the ruffle earlier would have been easier though but I had not decided to do it eyt.  I hope that makes sense!



What size did you make??? How did you get it in the right spot on the fabric!!??

Well, Im packed in 2 bags - 1 for camp and one for our move - got my good ol kennomre from Nana, my walmart serger, my craigslist disney brother embroidery and wow - even  my great grandma's really old kennmore (one of those black ones with a big ol' belt on the side) in my bag!!!! Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet??


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> Oh wherrrreeeee, oh where can Teresa be? Oh where, oh where can she be???????



That seems to be the question of the hour!!!


----------



## karebear1

It won't be long now until I own you all!!!   Waaaahaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## jham

Tereeeesa, hooow muuuch looooooooonger???


----------



## livndisney

ANNNNY time now.........................

I always wanted to use that icon LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

are we there yet?  how bout now?  are we there yet?  huh, huh? are we there yet?


----------



## karebear1

Oh my Teresa........ we have officially passed page 250! Whatever will we do now?

HURRY!!!!  It's taking tooooo looonnggg!


----------



## Adi12982

Boy is this a long move!


----------



## karebear1

Teresa and Heather are laughing at us right now. You all know this- right????


----------



## jham

she was here a minute ago!  maybe they'll cut us off and we'll be homeless!


----------



## ireland_nicole

oh the humanity!  Say it isn't so...


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> Teresa and Heather are laughing at us right now. You all know this- right????



Heather is probably mad about the AG pics I posted


Karen I think you should speak to both of them LOL


----------



## karebear1

That's exactly what I'm afraid of Jhammers!  It's ok though..... I have plenty of room at my house for everyone!


----------



## karebear1

Heather is a forgiving girl! She has to be after she upset the entire DISBoards with that picture of THE doll!


----------



## jham

we can always hold hands over at FB so we don't get seperated


----------



## jham

Heather is probably digitizing like a mad woman.


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> Heather is a forgiving girl! She has to be after she upset the entire DISBoards with that picture of THE doll!



I know I for one will never, ever be the same I had nightmares for weeks...


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

But I havnt gotten with the time and I still am on Myspace


----------



## karebear1

Jhammers- I've been thinking (dangerous , I know) but I'll bet they're both waiting for a sneak attack at midnight- have you ever noticed how they always open the new threads in the deepest of the night?


----------



## aimeeg

TJ is idle on Facebook. I sent her a warning. LOL


----------



## PrincessKell

Oh heavens we are still here... are we about to get evicted??


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I for one will never, ever be the same I had nightmares for weeks...



I scared the kids with that THING


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> I see how y'all are...I get the flu and you all start posting and trying to sneak move on me!





ireland_nicole said:


> I know I for one will never, ever be the same I had nightmares for weeks...



It is a nightmare worthy doll.


----------



## jham

I know, it's already past my bedtime!  I totally got left behind last time.  It took me days to catch up.  I had to hitchhike.


----------



## princessmom29

I really od think it's a conspiracy It always seems like a new tread starts at like 1 am. I just can't do it!


----------



## teresajoy

Wow, you guys are busy little boogers!! I go to set up the new thread and you get us all the way to page 252, which is Brian's favorite number!!! 

So, let's all make like T. and push this baby on out out of here and onto our new thread!!






http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32441686#post32441686


STOP POSTING HERE!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> It is a nightmare worthy doll.



DD called it the Devil Doll   Chuckie's got nothin ' on it


----------



## ncmomof2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Has anyone here heard of ChezAmi?




I have!  I have not bought their clothing but I have bought the fabric.  When it goes on sale it is a good deal and great quality.


----------



## mirandag819

billwendy said:


> What size did you make??? How did you get it in the right spot on the fabric!!??
> 
> Well, Im packed in 2 bags - 1 for camp and one for our move - got my good ol kennomre from Nana, my walmart serger, my craigslist disney brother embroidery and wow - even  my great grandma's really old kennmore (one of those black ones with a big ol' belt on the side) in my bag!!!! Are we there yet?
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> Are we there yet??



She probably had a better way, and you weren't asking me, but I thought I would let you know what I did..... When I was doing the 8 princesses on 1 dress and wanted them to be even with each other, I just cut pieces bigger then what I knew I would need and put the princesses in the general area, once I had them all done I was able to cut it down to size and get them even with each other.... I would cut different sides on each one until they were all positioned the same.... and since I could use the scraps for appliques I wasn't too worried about wasting fabric.

I know it probably isn't the best method, but it worked great for me.


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> Chucks-
> 
> If at all possible I would try on the baby chucks. They can be a tight fit with the upper foot. When my girls were little chucks were always tricky to get the perfect size. I know find they run a little big on my oldest who is five. That being said . . . I LOVE chucks!!!! They are awesomely cute and go with everything. LOL JC Penny is where I buy the girls black low tops. Journey's for Kids is another good place to buy this seasons colors.





2cutekidz said:


> Not sure about sizing for you, but JCPenney used to carry the Chucks and they were a pretty good price too.  I know Target is carrying them in the bigger girls sizes maybe check online to see if they have them in baby sizes too.



Thanks!  I took my daughter to famous footwear last night.  They had a pair of black hi top, so we tried them on.  The smallest size they had was a 4.  It fits okay - just a little big, but I went ahead and got them so she can grow into them (they are having the buy one get one half off sale).  But I really want to get her a red pair for the fourth (likely have to order them) and I can't decide if I want to get the 3 for a bit better fit, or the four so they last longer.  She just started walking Tuesday (soooo exciting!!), so she isn't really walking everywhere yet.  For the fourth the shoes would really be more like an accessory!

Thanks for the help!!  I plan on looking at those stores - and I am really glad I tried them on!

Jessica


----------



## Jennia

eeyore3847 said:


> 2 little cute dresses finished today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute, love that dalmatian fabric!



Miz Diz said:


> Thank you all for the links and your insight.  We just got back from WDW and I have some pics of the clothes I did for my kids.
> .
> 
> I bought this dress from Target and added the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Yoda is an iron on patch, but a girl told him she thought it was a cool shirt and asked him where he got it. She couldn't tell it was an iron on patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 7 dwarfs would have looked better on the purple, but I didn't have enough fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making another disser 3 applique Mickey shirts for her kids.  It's a surprise, though.  I am going to send them to her next week.



Everything looks nice and very well put together!



2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Sleeping Beauty sets!!  Here's mine using a pillowcase for the top.  It doesn't have the collar, but the skirt has the pepulum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of a stripwork and a simple skirt too.  Don't know what your fabrics are, but the second skirt might work and it is super easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Hi!  That's me!  I posted a link for my blog and the stripwork skirt tute.



Stunning!! Btw, I love your tutorial so much! I've used it twice now and both skirts turned out lovely. 



LisaZoe said:


> Opinions please!!!
> 
> I made a skirt last year and loved how it came out. Not long after I tried a second with different fabric and it still sits unfinished because I wasn't happy with how it was looking. Since then I haven't tried again so I decided to try to see if I could. I'm just not sure about it. In some ways, I like it but it's just not quite what I was hoping for. Here's the first one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the newest (shown over a pettiskirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first skirt was a smaller size than the latest so I'm thinking the difference in length is what I'm reacting too. I also think maybe the pinks of the fabrics I used are too much the same tone so there's not enough contrast for visual interest.
> 
> I'd love your honest critique of this skirt and any ideas for what I might do to improve on it.
> 
> THANKS!



WOW, not sure why you can't see that it's perfect!!! I wouldn't change a thing!



jeniamt said:


> Sorry to hear about everything going on in your life... when it rains it pours.  Get sewing is my best advice!  Here is what I recently did w/ Flounder and Sebastian (Carla's Easy Fit Pants):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the top (combo Simply Sweet Halter & stripwork):


 LOVE this!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

This is the dress I made for my neice, Simple Sweet by Carla'c- Halter style

 I originally planned this to be thigh length and I was gong to pair it with the MM red polka dot capris, but despite using her Mom's measurements it came out fitting more like a dress- so its a good thing I didnt have time to make the pants.


----------



## *Toadstool*

moved post to new thread.


----------

